# The New CL * DIY * Thread!



## JetSetGo!

Let your creativity run wild!


Here's the previous archived thread for reference:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-do-yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803.html


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* jet, lav* and *slpceline*!  I do think I want to go with something more sparkly than jet, and leaning towards black diamond.  I think the black cosmojet might be interesting too. 
*Jet*, let me know what you think when you check out the chart.


----------



## handbag_newbie

*rdgldy*: at the end of it all, you will be wearing them, you know your wardrobe, your personal taste, etc. I am sure whatever you choose, they will come out lovely


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies! I just purchased these Miss Caroline from a lovely TPF'r and would like to dye them. I'm guessing the canvas should take very well to color correct? I'd like to dye them a dark mustard yellow (how yummy for fall!). However, because I'm not working with a completely light base color do you think they'll dye to yellow well? 

Also, any suggestions for dye brands? I've tried Tarrago before  (but used it to dye a leather handbag) - but anything better? Especially since I'll be dying fabric?

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy, I agree that Jet just doesn't have depth. I think the Black Diamond is gorgeous and so is the Jet Hematite. Black Diamond feels like it reads a little warm. Indian Sapphire is a little cooler and very pretty. It is pretty much a Grey with a slight bluish tone to it.

I don't have a sample of the Cosmojet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> rdgldy, I agree that Jet just doesn't have depth. I think the Black Diamond is gorgeous and so is the Jet Hematite. Black Diamond feels like it reads a little warm. Indian Sapphire is a little cooler and very pretty. It is pretty much a Grey with a slight bluish tone to it.
> 
> I don't have a sample of the Cosmojet.



Okay, I looked at my loose sample of the Black Diamond and it is not too warm. I think the other one I was looking at was reflecting off the others on the card.


----------



## slpceline

JetSetGo! said:


> rdgldy, I agree that Jet just doesn't have depth. I think the Black Diamond is gorgeous and so is the Jet Hematite. Black Diamond feels like it reads a little warm. Indian Sapphire is a little cooler and very pretty. It is pretty much a Grey with a slight bluish tone to it.
> 
> I don't have a sample of the Cosmojet.



Hihi! When I read the first sentence of your post I thought someone was saying something bad about you, *Jet*: that _you_ don't have depth! I thought how stupid someone would have to be to insult a moderator on their own forum! 

P.S. *LOVE* the picture in your avi, *Jet*, so chic!


----------



## rdgldy

Indian sapphire sounds pretty too.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Popsicool

*L*, welcome to the DIY side!! 

I'm away for a few days and we have a new thread and everything!!

I have a sample of Cosmojet and while it looked interesting on screen, it's quite strange IRL. The sides of the crystal are basically black but the top (the single flat surface other than the bottom) is clear. As in empty. As in you can see -inside- the crystal. It's very strange and I don't understand what the effect is meant to be but it doesn't sparkle or anything... 

Anyway, Jet is beautiful and sparkly but not in a flash way. However, I think (Jet) Hematite would be amazing. I've been itching to do something with it for a long time...

I can't wait to see what you choose, I love new DIY projects even by proxy!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *popsicool*!!  I believe my choice will be jet hematite. Now if only the shoes would get here.  Let the fun begin!!


----------



## lvpiggy

slpceline said:


> Hihi! When I read the first sentence of your post I thought someone was saying something bad about you, *Jet*: that _you_ don't have depth! I thought how stupid someone would have to be to insult a moderator on their own forum!
> 
> P.S. *LOVE* the picture in your avi, *Jet*, so chic!


 
hehe I had the exact same thought - then I was like, wait why is *Jet *insulting herself?


----------



## gheaden

Finally worn...will post in proper forums


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

They are just beautiful, gh!

Ok ladies, I finished my glitter VPs, but I feel like the glitter keeps coming off on everything. I sprayed the shoes with sealer... What else can I do?


----------



## gheaden

Have you tried hairspray? Yesterday was the first time out in the mean NYC streets and the glitter held up well.


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> Have you tried hairspray? Yesterday was the first time out in the mean NYC streets and the glitter held up well.



I did! Perhaps I used too much glitter.... ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Looking great, GH!


----------



## gheaden

*rdgldy*-muchas gracias
much obliged *jena and Jet*- a few more projects to come.


----------



## frick&frack

looking fab!  job well done!



gheaden said:


> Finally worn...will post in proper forums


----------



## Hanna_M

OMG OMG OMG!!! My heart is pounding! 

I just taped off and sprayed the first layer of acrylic paint (used for painting plastic models) onto one of my Altis! It looks okay, but I need to wait for 15-30 minutes for it to dry before I apply a second layer. Going to leave it nearer 30 as I want to be sure it's totally dry as I may have sprayed a bit too heavily. In fact, I'm heading out in 30 minutes so it'll have quite some time to dry! 

For those that don't remember - this is the pair of patent ice blue Alti 160s with the plethora of marks on them. The plan is to dye/paint them black and then strass them with Jet cystals. 

Pics later...


----------



## lolitablue

Hanna_M said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! My heart is pounding!
> 
> I just taped off and sprayed the first layer of acrylic paint (used for painting plastic models) onto one of my Altis! It looks okay, but I need to wait for 15-30 minutes for it to dry before I apply a second layer. Going to leave it nearer 30 as I want to be sure it's totally dry as I may have sprayed a bit too heavily. In fact, I'm heading out in 30 minutes so it'll have quite some time to dry!
> 
> For those that don't remember - this is the pair of patent ice blue Alti 160s with the plethora of marks on them. The plan is to dye/paint them black and then strass them with Jet cystals.
> 
> Pics later...


 
Exciting!!!!!


----------



## joanniii

Ladies I must say the DIY thread/s are seriously very inspiring and there are so many creative gals here!!  
I am thinking of starting a project but had a few questions I'd like help with...

For ladies who have strassed the entire shoe, do you find that where you have strassed the shoe near the bunion area of your shoe, the crystals have/will fall off when you bend your foot (from normal walking motion)? 

Also, if anyone could recommend a place (or e-bay seller) to purchase the crystals in order to strass my shoes that would be most appreciated!!
TIA


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> Ladies I must say the DIY thread/s are seriously very inspiring and there are so many creative gals here!!
> I am thinking of starting a project but had a few questions I'd like help with...
> For ladies who have strassed the entire shoe, do you find that where you have strassed the shoe near the bunion area of your shoe, the crystals have/will fall off when you bend your foot (from normal walking motion)?
> Also, if anyone could recommend a place (or e-bay seller) to purchase the crystals in order to strass my shoes that would be most appreciated!!
> TIA



I get mine from a lady called Marci, her email address is londonmykals@aol.com

Her prices are the lowest and she's lovely to deal with!

Good luck


----------



## Hanna_M

Step one of my first ever DIY project is complete!!!

For reference, here are pics of the original shoes. You can't see all the marks on them but there were plenty.






So, dying was out of the question. However, a friend suggested acrylic spray paint ala model paint (he used to build and paint model cars etc). 

Here is a during pics:






And here is the finished product!











They are not perfect. The edging isn't spot on and you can see where I sprayed a single bit on the back of the left shoe! But they're being strassed so they're good enough for that.

Next step is to get them reheeled (black taps) and some vibrams put on. Need to order some red ones from the bay.

I've ordered the first lot of crystals, all Jet.

SS6 x 1440
SS8 x 1440
SS10 x 1440
SS12 x 1440
SS16 x 100

I went for 100 only of the SS16 as I couldn't see myself using a full 1440 of them but will have to see how I get on. In honesty I've no real clue about how many I should have ordered of each but I've read that each shoe can be 3000-6000 crystals and there is a lot of shoe here (Alti 160s in size 40)!

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## dnb020060

*Hanna_M* I'm so excited to see them finished! They look great so far. :urock:


----------



## Aniski

Hanna - looking good so far!  I am excited to see them when they're done!


----------



## BattyBugs

I think they look good, so far. I can't wait to see them as you start adding crystals.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Hanna_M* you're doing great!! Looking forward to seeing more progress pics!!


----------



## bling*lover

They look great so far *Hanna*, the paint worked really well, can't wait to see when they are all finished!


----------



## frick&frack

they're looking great after step 1!  can't wait to see how the strassing goes.  you're a lot more brave than I am...I can't take that first step...yet.



Hanna_M said:


> Step one of my first ever DIY project is complete!!!


----------



## roussel

Wow Hanna that is great news that we can paint over patent.  I've been wanting to find out about this too.  Your shoes are gonna look awesome with the crystals.  Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Wow Hanna that is great news that we can paint over patent. I've been wanting to find out about this too. Your shoes are gonna look awesome with the crystals. Can't wait to see more pics.


 

 I wanna see!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*hanna,* hi ::waving furiously::! So good to see you're strassing your alti's. They look gorgeous so far. I've done a pair of flats, so if you need help, just let me know.

Laurie, I still think the hematite will be gorgeous on your shoes. There are so many decisions to make when you get to this stage, but you're only doing a small amount of shoe, so you can't really go wrong. They'll be beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Believe "you're doing.......". LOL!  I do think they will be really pretty.


----------



## joanniii

Hellooo ladies!
So I am thinking about strassing my Peacock Biancas and some Black Decolletes.. Does anyone have advice on which color crystal matches most closely to the Biancas? I am having a difficult time deciding which shade to choose 

Also, for those ladies who have strassed their heels with black crystals... What is the difference between Jet and 'Jet Hematite'? Which do you think would give a nicer effect?

Any advice would be great appreciated


----------



## jtothelo

Okay....I really need help for this....My absolute CL dreamshoes are the Pigalle Platin strass ones that Baggaholic has (link to Baggaholics Youtube video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIWo1qBPvcg&feature=related )

I know this is a serious DIY project, and Im a DIY virgin, so I really hope you´ll all help me 
First of all: Which pigalles should I get for this to work? Im thinking some satin pigalles, obviously, butwshich colour? What strass should I get (which size - what colour - and where?) Which glue?

Im really sorry about all the questions, I´ve tried looking in the previous DIY thread, but its a bit hard to find exactly what Im looking for. Any help will be much appreciated!

TIA


----------



## authenticplease

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Ladies! I just purchased these Miss Caroline from a lovely TPF'r and would like to dye them. I'm guessing the canvas should take very well to color correct? I'd like to dye them a dark mustard yellow (how yummy for fall!). However, because I'm not working with a completely light base color do you think they'll dye to yellow well?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for dye brands? I've tried Tarrago before (but used it to dye a leather handbag) - but anything better? Especially since I'll be dying fabric?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1206820


 
Hi Zoe! If you go back to the original DIY thread where Melia started the "Strass Bug" you will see that this is the exact shoe/material she used.  HTH to give you some ideas and finished project photos


----------



## Catuska

Hi girls, I have just bought black patent pigalle and I'm considering srassing idea  do you think it will be possible even they are patent? Or to dye it? Thanks


----------



## slpceline

jtothelo said:


> Okay....I really need help for this....My absolute CL dreamshoes are the Pigalle Platin strass ones that Baggaholic has (link to Baggaholics Youtube video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIWo1qBPvcg&feature=related )
> 
> I know this is a serious DIY project, and Im a DIY virgin, so I really hope you´ll all help me
> First of all: Which pigalles should I get for this to work? Im thinking some satin pigalles, obviously, butwshich colour? What strass should I get (which size - what colour - and where?) Which glue?
> 
> Im really sorry about all the questions, I´ve tried looking in the previous DIY thread, but its a bit hard to find exactly what Im looking for. Any help will be much appreciated!
> 
> TIA



I've been wanting to do this same project 

I frankly find it *infinitely* easier to strass on satin, using Gem-Tac glue. The best base color would be silver or very light gray satin, but white would work too. I believe the crystal used on the original Platine Pigalles is Swarovski Crystal AB (clear with aurora-borealis-like reflections.) You can buy those pretty much everywhere, most of us get our crystals from ebay or Dreamtime Creations.

That being said, I've been stalking ebay for a pair of white or silver satin Pigalles for months, but no luck yet. I've never even seen a pair in a different size. If you find some in non-patent leather, it's easy enough to dye them white or silver using Tarrago or Meltonian spray. It's also easy to paint/airbrush darker-colored satin with Jacquard Neopaque paint (which is my plan B as well.)

Good luck!


----------



## slpceline

Catuska said:


> Hi girls, I have just bought black patent pigalle and I'm considering srassing idea  do you think it will be possible even they are patent? Or to dye it? Thanks



Yes, it's possible. Many of us have strassed on patent, using either E-6000 glue or Gem-Tac. It seems most like Gem-Tac but I've never tried it on patent.

If you look back just a few pages, *Hanna* is working on a project that involved painting her patent CL's, and the result is quite good. I believe she used the kind of acrylic spray-paint meant for model cars (ingenious!)


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm getting the bug, too. I'm starting to think about doing something with my patent, No. Prive slingbacks. Aagh!


----------



## lolitablue

BattyBugs said:


> I'm getting the bug, too. I'm starting to think about doing something with my patent, No. Prive slingbacks. Aagh!


 
You should!!! Are they black?


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, they are black. I'm thinking jet strass.


----------



## jtothelo

slpceline said:


> I've been wanting to do this same project
> 
> I frankly find it *infinitely* easier to strass on satin, using Gem-Tac glue. The best base color would be silver or very light gray satin, but white would work too. I believe the crystal used on the original Platine Pigalles is Swarovski Crystal AB (clear with aurora-borealis-like reflections.) You can buy those pretty much everywhere, most of us get our crystals from ebay or Dreamtime Creations.
> 
> That being said, I've been stalking ebay for a pair of white or silver satin Pigalles for months, but no luck yet. I've never even seen a pair in a different size. If you find some in non-patent leather, it's easy enough to dye them white or silver using Tarrago or Meltonian spray. It's also easy to paint/airbrush darker-colored satin with Jacquard Neopaque paint (which is my plan B as well.)
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks so much SLPCeline, thats very helpful! Could you possibly PM me the seller that you use on Ebay? Ive been trying to search Ebay, but couln´t find anyone selling strass crystals (maybe Im searching the wrong places or words) TIA


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hi Ladies, i 've been dreaming to strass my Multi-Miniglitter Titis ..
Is it possible to strass on top of the miniglitter ? or it is better or dye it before starting?
Any ideas/suggestions from our lovely experts?*


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jtothelo said:


> Okay....I really need help for this....My absolute CL dreamshoes are the Pigalle Platin strass ones that Baggaholic has (link to Baggaholics Youtube video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIWo1qBPvcg&feature=related )
> 
> I know this is a serious DIY project, and Im a DIY virgin, so I really hope you´ll all help me
> First of all: Which pigalles should I get for this to work? Im thinking some satin pigalles, obviously, butwshich colour? What strass should I get (which size - what colour - and where?) Which glue?
> 
> Im really sorry about all the questions, I´ve tried looking in the previous DIY thread, but its a bit hard to find exactly what Im looking for. Any help will be much appreciated!
> 
> TIA



Hi sweets, i have this shoes and i would like to help you in this Gorgeous project. Actually the whole shoes is strassed with the same color of crystals
NO Combination at all !

The color of the crystal gives Opaque Silver Shadow and they are between two colors shown down in the chart at the Stone effect section:

http://www.diyjewelrysupply.com/images/swarovski-crystal-bead-color-chart.jpg

Actually i've to make sure which one exactly is the color coz i couldn't figure it out from the photos but its between : Crystal Comet Argent Light (CAL)
and crystal silver shade but i feel it is more CAL !!!

To get the perfect effect you should be working on Silver base whether Satin, patent or Nappa leather.
I personally advised to use E-6000 for my upcoming DIY but still Gemtac is perfect as said by others.

Choose 3 sizes of crystals ( if you like i can double check for the crystal sizes 
used at the original).

Start by distributing the largest shade in intervals and make a small cluster of the medium sized crystal around them then fill in the spaces with smallest size.

At the end you will have empty areas not covered and at that time you may cover them depending on the sizing suituating the space so you will end up with a very nice random but organized pattern at the same time !

Hope this help


----------



## jtothelo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi sweets, i have this shoes and i would like to help you in this Gorgeous project. Actually the whole shoes is strassed with the same color of crystals
> NO Combination at all !
> 
> The color of the crystal gives Opaque Silver Shadow and they are between two colors shown down in the chart at the Stone effect section:
> 
> http://www.diyjewelrysupply.com/images/swarovski-crystal-bead-color-chart.jpg
> 
> Actually i've to make sure which one exactly is the color coz i couldn't figure it out from the photos but its between : Crystal Comet Argent Light (CAL)
> and crystal silver shade but i feel it is more CAL !!!
> 
> To get the perfect effect you should be working on Silver base whether Satin, patent or Nappa leather.
> I personally advised to use E-6000 for my upcoming DIY but still Gemtac is perfect as said by others.
> 
> Choose 3 sizes of crystals ( if you like i can double check for the crystal sizes
> used at the original).
> 
> Start by distributing the largest shade in intervals and make a small cluster of the medium sized crystal around them then fill in the spaces with smallest size.
> 
> At the end you will have empty areas not covered and at that time you may cover them depending on the sizing suituating the space so you will end up with a very nice random but organized pattern at the same time !
> 
> Hope this help


 
Wow, thank you so much, you are so sweet!!  I will read your reply more times to make sure I understand everything, hope its okay I PM you, if I have any more questions! I would be very grateful, if you would check the sizes of the crystals!
And congratulations on owning the most gorgeous shoe in the world (IMO  )


----------



## Hanna_M

Crystals arrived this morning! 

I've already put the SS16 on one shoe, used 35 in total... have a pack of 100 so have another 15 available for this shoe if I decide it needs more, but I don't think it will. I appear to have ordered two packets of SS10 so have 3000... oops! Also have one pack of SS6, SS8 and SS12... this could take a while...

For those wondering if Jet is sparkly enough I had the same worry but am now very very very happy with the results... these babies shine! They should look pretty spectacular when done. I'll get some pics up later when I've done a bit more. Soooooo excited!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jtothelo said:


> Wow, thank you so much, you are so sweet!!  I will read your reply more times to make sure I understand everything, hope its okay I PM you, if I have any more questions! I would be very grateful, if you would check the sizes of the crystals!
> And congratulations on owning the most gorgeous shoe in the world (IMO  )



Ohh , thank you so much for your compliment (THAT WAS MY ENGAGMENT SHOES) 
Do not hesitate to PM at any time.
Just a quick correction :
(Start with the largest shade !!) It shoud the largest size  (Sorry for the spelling mistake).
E-6000 + Gemtac are the glues 
I'll be back in few hours with the crystal sizes 
Best Wishes


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hanna_M* : Jet crystals are gorgeous and their sparkles are so classy !
can't wait to see some pics !!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hanna_M* : Jet crystals are gorgeous and their sparkles are so classy !
can't wait to see some pics !!!


----------



## slpceline

jtothelo said:


> Thanks so much SLPCeline, thats very helpful! Could you possibly PM me the seller that you use on Ebay? Ive been trying to search Ebay, but couln´t find anyone selling strass crystals (maybe Im searching the wrong places or words) TIA



Do an ebay seach with the following words: swarovski 2028 (those are the crystals that we all use, and that CL uses)

If you know the name of the color you're using for, add it to the search, for example: "swarovski 2028 crystal AB". You should get a bunch of results for this.

If you find a seller you like/trust and they're selling their crystals at a good price, it's a good idea to contact them and just tell them what you want (i.e. how many crystals and in what sizes/colors) and see if you can strike a "package deal".

HTH


----------



## jtothelo

slpceline said:


> Do an ebay seach with the following words: swarovski 2028 (those are the crystals that we all use, and that CL uses)
> 
> If you know the name of the color you're using for, add it to the search, for example: "swarovski 2028 crystal AB". You should get a bunch of results for this.
> 
> If you find a seller you like/trust and they're selling their crystals at a good price, it's a good idea to contact them and just tell them what you want (i.e. how many crystals and in what sizes/colors) and see if you can strike a "package deal".
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks so much!! :kiss:


----------



## slpceline

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies, i 've been dreaming to strass my Multi-Miniglitter Titis ..
> Is it possible to strass on top of the miniglitter ? or it is better or dye it before starting?
> Any ideas/suggestions from our lovely experts?*



I don't think crystals would stick very well to the glitter. It kills me a little to say this because I *love* glitter, but it would probably be best to rub the shoes with fine-grained sandpaper to scrub off the less sturdy flecks of glitter before strassing on top of them.


----------



## rdgldy

My ciprias at stage 2-dyed black and ready for crystals.  A CL angel will be adding the finishing touches


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

slpceline said:


> I don't think crystals would stick very well to the glitter. It kills me a little to say this because I *love* glitter, but it would probably be best to rub the shoes with fine-grained sandpaper to scrub off the less sturdy flecks of glitter before strassing on top of them.



Thank you so much 
I thought of your idea at first but what  about spraying them? or dying them?
Do you think it helps?


----------



## Moon2020

jtothelo said:


> Thanks so much SLPCeline, thats very helpful! Could you possibly PM me the seller that you use on Ebay? Ive been trying to search Ebay, but couln´t find anyone selling strass crystals (maybe Im searching the wrong places or words) TIA



A little about Strass and Swarovski:

Strass is a trademark of Swarovski,  Strass is their finest and purest precision cut elemental crystal that reflects light brilliantly.  Strass is most common to beautiful chandeliers, incredible architectural designs, and Strass Cls (fashion).

Swarovski merged the Strass, Crystallized, and Spectra names under the Swarovski Elements name.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jtothelo said:


> Wow, thank you so much, you are so sweet!!  I will read your reply more times to make sure I understand everything, hope its okay I PM you, if I have any more questions! I would be very grateful, if you would check the sizes of the crystals!
> And congratulations on owning the most gorgeous shoe in the world (IMO  )



Am Back 

For the Platine Pigalle , The crystal Shade is called *COMET ARGENT LIGHT* !
The *largest* size used in the original CL is : *20 ss*
The *medium* sized : *16 ss*
The *smallest *: *10 ss*
And to more precise, there is some areas covered with little amount of size : *8 ss*.

Can't wait to see yours


----------



## jtothelo

Moon: Thanks for clearing that up for me! 
Seductive: You have been so helpful, thank you so much! Now all I have to do is find the shoes to work on..I have a feeling that will be the most difficult part!


----------



## Hanna_M

Just a quick progress pic... unfortunately it doesn't show how sparkly it is... much more sparkly in person... maybe next pics will be better!


----------



## laurenam

Wow! They are looking amazing! I cannot wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## joanniii

Hanna,
your shoes are looking great! I am also trying to order some Jet crystals so that I can strass a pair of my shoes too! Really looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## BattyBugs

Hanna, you are off to a great start. I can't wait to see them progress.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hanna, they look amazing!!!!!


----------



## joanniii

Ladies!

I'm still deciding between which shade of black I should use ush:

Has anyone done a DIY using *Jet and Jet Hematite *?? I was thinking, maybe use Jet Hematite for the ss16 size to make them 'pop' out a bit... Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

I will be using jet hematite on my ciprias-will post once they're done.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

joanniii said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I'm still deciding between which shade of black I should use ush:
> 
> Has anyone done a DIY using *Jet and Jet Hematite *?? I was thinking, maybe use Jet Hematite for the ss16 size to make them 'pop' out a bit... Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you!



I would recommend Jet Hematite but not in combination with Jet joanniii
Go for J-Hematite


----------



## Hanna_M

My back is killing me but this strassing is addictive! 

One heel and a 2" wide band above the heel done so far. Got to remember to do some of my chores instead of sitting here swearing as crystals go flying across the room!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna_M said:


> My back is killing me but this strassing is addictive!
> 
> One heel and a 2" wide band above the heel done so far. Got to remember to do some of my chores instead of sitting here swearing as crystals go flying across the room!



Hanna, You are doing a GREAT Job sis 
I would like to ask about the way and the speed of placing the crystals.
Tell us briefly how do you place them ?


----------



## Hanna_M

Cheers Seductive! 

I'm using GemTac but squeezing a bit onto the end of an orange stick (the kind you use for nails) and then applying to a 1cm square (give or take) area. As to the placement... the crystals are VERY close together as I want a full on sparkly look... apart from the few SS16 I have four sizes and am trying not to have more than two of each size touching (doesn't always work but it's a guide for me anyway), excepting the very smallest SS6 which is used for 90% of the borders and as fillers for little spaces. 

There's not a lot of planning... I'm just going by whatever size space there is and filling it in! Oh, and I'm trying to have the larger sizes around the SS16 make it flow a bit better... hope that makes sense!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna_M said:


> Cheers Seductive!
> 
> I'm using GemTac but squeezing a bit onto the end of an orange stick (the kind you use for nails) and then applying to a 1cm square (give or take) area. As to the placement... the crystals are VERY close together as I want a full on sparkly look... apart from the few SS16 I have four sizes and am trying not to have more than two of each size touching (doesn't always work but it's a guide for me anyway), excepting the very smallest SS6 which is used for 90% of the borders and as fillers for little spaces.
> 
> There's not a lot of planning... I'm just going by whatever size space there is and filling it in! Oh, and I'm trying to have the larger sizes around the SS16 make it flow a bit better... hope that makes sense!



Thank you sweets . My next project will be something Gold but didn't find a pair yet !
Can't wait to see the final look of your Altis


----------



## joanniii

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I would recommend Jet Hematite but not in combination with Jet joanniii
> Go for J-Hematite



Thanks for the tip! Just quickly, what is the main difference between the two shades? I have seen stock photos but it is very hard to tell the difference  

Now the next dilemma, I need to decide whether to strass a pair of Simples, Decolletes, or Biancas ( ) Though if this is going to be my feel special/like a princess/million dollars shoe I would like it to be something I wear on special occasions only.  
Suggestions ladies ?


----------



## joanniii

Hanna_M said:


> Cheers Seductive!
> 
> I'm using GemTac but squeezing a bit onto the end of an orange stick (the kind you use for nails) and then applying to a 1cm square (give or take) area. As to the placement... the crystals are VERY close together as I want a full on sparkly look... apart from the few SS16 I have four sizes and am trying not to have more than two of each size touching (doesn't always work but it's a guide for me anyway), excepting the very smallest SS6 which is used for 90% of the borders and as fillers for little spaces.
> 
> There's not a lot of planning... I'm just going by whatever size space there is and filling it in! Oh, and I'm trying to have the larger sizes around the SS16 make it flow a bit better... hope that makes sense!



Hanna by the sounds of things you are doing a great job! And thank you for explaining what you are doing as well, because this will be my first project as well and I will need all the tips and advice I can get, so that my shoes turn out nicely 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## uwhuskygirl

nm, just saw Hanna's paint job on her patents.

Do you think that it would look ok for me to spray these shoes darker purple, but leave the tips and (maybe) the heels lavender? 

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-toe-slingbacks/cat20022/306645501/detail.fly


----------



## Hanna_M

Would you be looking to strass over them afterwards? 

The only reason I ask is that the spray I used has a very matt finish and also scratches off so I wouldn't want to have it as the final finish for a shoe, only the base for strassing over. I'm sure you could get spray with a different finish but I'd still be worried about it scratching off easily.


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Hanna_M said:


> Would you be looking to strass over them afterwards?
> 
> The only reason I ask is that the spray I used has a very matt finish and also scratches off so I wouldn't want to have it as the final finish for a shoe, only the base for strassing over. I'm sure you could get spray with a different finish but I'd still be worried about it scratching off easily.



I wasn't planning on strassing these after I sprayed them. I looked at your pics again and I guess they are pretty matte. 

I can't wait to see your finished product. Thanks for your input!


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Has anyone used this Angelus leather dye? 

http://springfieldleather.com/store/product/7059/Dye,Angelus,Brown,3oz/

I ruined my insectikas with rubbing alcohol trying to stretch the toe box and it looks like they only way to repair them is to dye them. 

I'd like to keep them brown, so I'm hoping something like this will work. Thank you.


----------



## chloe speaks

I am now intrigued! DIY is totally my thing - do you think it is possible to lighten satin from light brown to nude???

I want to make a project where my daughter (3 yr old) and I each have a pair of "matching" Strassed shoes and I'd like sort of clear/nude crystals to match a pair of shoes I'm getting for her. (Hers are a little girl shoe which I'm planning on buying in the base color in a sparkly finish and just add a few strass crystals for accent and mine are going to be full-on strass!)

Anyone "bleach/lighten" shoes in satin?
Chloe speaks


----------



## frick&frack

amazing work so far!!!



Hanna_M said:


> Just a quick progress pic... unfortunately it doesn't show how sparkly it is... much more sparkly in person... maybe next pics will be better!


----------



## authenticplease

I am constantly amazed by everyone's creativity here!

I admire everyone's DIY but haven't ever Strassed until forced to do so recently

I bought a pair of LOVE flats off of Ebay.....and was so sad when they arrived really nasty, stained, and torn on the L 






So after a quick trip to the cobbler for some spa time....I swung by Michaels where crystals were 40% off and picked up supplies.  I had to get them done as I couldn't stand to look at the poor things!


----------



## authenticplease

Work in progress......











I will post the completed project, hopefully tomorrow......thanks for letting me share


----------



## joanniii

Nice work *authenticplease*! That is definitely very clever of you and you're doing a great job! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are pretty, authentic. I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## frick&frack

they look great so far!  better than the original IMO 



authenticplease said:


> Work in progress......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the completed project, hopefully tomorrow......thanks for letting me share


----------



## Popsicool

*Hanna* your Jet Altis are looking stunning!! I can't wait to see your next photos, they will be smoking hot!! 

*rdgldy* I'll be watching closely for those Jet Hematite heels, I keep wanting to try it and now I'll see an example first!! I bet they will look amazing.

*authentic* that's great work!! It's funny I've been considering doing the very very same thing forever! (see my next post) Btw, L is very problematic on the LOVE flats, I think that pretty much always happens to it!


----------



## charliefarlie

Authentic those are fantastic, what a great idea!


----------



## Popsicool

Ladies, I need some opinions please... I have both the LOVE flats and pumps and really want to strass the LOVE. I decided to do the pumps first since I wear them more often. 

I have the black and silver patent version and absolutely lovelovelovelove them. DF got them for me for my last birthday. 

I have some Crystal AB stones so I wanted to do a little test to see if I like it. I love them too much to do it and then not be into it! I stuck the crystals on with beeswax. Tell me what you think? Yay or nay?

The reason I'm asking is that it looks a bit too different from original since AB has all the colours reflecting off them. I'm kind of feeling that solid silver (Comet Argent Light) might be better suited. Not as sparkly but more true to the original.

So - thoughts/opinions/advice?? I'm so undecided!!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ayala

I think a truer silver would be more in the spirit of the style.  They look lovely though.


----------



## Popsicool

Ayala said:


> I think a truer silver would be more in the spirit of the style.  They look lovely though.



Yes, you're right! I made the decision, AB crystals are off, I'm ordering some silver!!

Thanks


----------



## Ayala

Anytime!

I actually ordered some crystals today because over the summer I ripped the leather on the heel of my brown patent simples.  I think I'm going to strass over the heels instead of bothering to have them repaired.


----------



## joanniii

Agree with Ayala!
P, the AB crystals make the Letters abit too pinkish/orangy and would look nicer with the silver 
All these gorgeous strassing projects are making me want to start a pair noooow!! But need to wait for a pair of shoes first


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Ladies who have strassed, 

do you think this would be an ok shoe to strass? I'm a little worried about the crystals not sticking to the wood heel. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140458495508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   The wood is really easy to strass IMO... I strassed my black patent decolzeps sometime back (both the heel and the platform).


----------



## clothingguru

AUTHENTIC  I LOVE THEM!!!! What a great idea! I love the gold strass!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*authentic*, they look great so far.  What an outstanding idea!
*popsicool*-my ciprias have arrived at their destination, and I they will be crystal fabulous soon.  I will post pictures when they are done.  I know my angel will be fast at work!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*Authentic,* 'love' what you did to your love flats. I think it's a beautiful idea and I might have to try it myself. Can't wait to see the finished product!

*rdgldy,* I'm sure yours will be gorgeous, and I bet you get them back quickly!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## katran26

Looking forward to see how they come out!


----------



## authenticplease

Oh, tPF DIY ladies.....ya'll are the best!(hehehe, I guess I am now a tPF DIY lady too!)  Thanks for all the sweet comments!  Just uploading photos and watermarking, be back soon


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*authenticplease* Gorgeous!! Very creative! Looking forward to more pics!


I'm _almost_ done with my gold flats!! I haven't had much time to do them but had the day off yesterday.. so made good progress on them! I ran out of 12ss! And they should get here by this wkend!

Ladies.. would red crystals look odd on a black background??


----------



## authenticplease

Sorry for the blurry photos....my camera does not like the mass of sparkly crystals!!


----------



## authenticplease

Modeling pics






And snuggled into their new home......


----------



## frick&frack

they look wonderful from what I can see!  are you happy with them?



authenticplease said:


> Sorry for the blurry photos....my camera does not like the mass of sparkly crystals!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*authentic*, they look great! also are those the fab vintage t-straps that were on the bay a bit ago? they look so cool!


----------



## Hanna_M

They look fantastic!


----------



## joanniii

AuthenticPlease I think your flats turned out really well! Great job!


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And snuggled into their new home......


They look beautiful, and finally a glimpse of some of your shoes.  We need a collection thread from you, STAT!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

omg love them *authentic*!!! Great job!


----------



## laxnyvr

Hi Ladies - please help 

I was wondering what color strass do you all think would look good on taupe suede? I've attached a pic below of the suede.

I wanted to strass a shoe in AB Crystal (pic 1) because I love love love the color but I'm thinking that won't look good with a taupe background??? 

So then my thoughts went to trying to match the taupe more effectively with something like a Silk (pic 2) or a Light Colorado Topaz (pic 3)... 

Then I came across Vitrail Light (pic 4) which I think in photos looks beautiful and would match the taupe exactly around the edges and give a little pop of color with the light pinky-purple shading.

Alternatively and completely off the tracks of my above thought process I was thinking of dying them purple and doing Volcano strass because I love that color too but wasn't sure about how much I might actually wear them... Ladies who have done Volcano, do you find you can wear it with a lot of your clothing?

Please help!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Clothingguru, Rdgly, Amazigrace, Lisaloves, Frick & Frack, Erin, Hanna, Joaniii....Thanks so much!!:sunnies

Erin- The vintage t-strap were purchased about 2 years ago, I bought a 39.5....they were 'new' vintage....so I really haven't even broken them in very well yet.  The ones that were on the 'bay recently were a 40

Rdgldy-Just a 'teaser glimpse' for now

Frick & Frack- I am happy with them now....I was so incredibly disappointed when they first came though.  They were so sad and in really gross condition.  I took them to my cobbler for some Spa Time and a deep cleaning.  He even removed the inside leather bottom pad to clean.  I could not have gone into my closet every morning and had them staring at me the way they originally arrived


----------



## authenticplease

laxnyvr said:


> Hi Ladies - please help
> 
> I was wondering what color strass do you all think would look good on taupe suede? I've attached a pic below of the suede.
> 
> I wanted to strass a shoe in AB Crystal (pic 1) because I love love love the color but I'm thinking that won't look good with a taupe background???
> 
> So then my thoughts went to trying to match the taupe more effectively with something like a Silk (pic 2) or a Light Colorado Topaz (pic 3)...
> 
> Then I came across Vitrail Light (pic 4) which I think in photos looks beautiful and would match the taupe exactly around the edges and give a little pop of color with the light pinky-purple shading.
> 
> Alternatively and completely off the tracks of my above thought process I was thinking of dying them purple and doing Volcano strass because I love that color too but wasn't sure about how much I might actually wear them... Ladies who have done Volcano, do you find you can wear it with a lot of your clothing?
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> View attachment 1215183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215175
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215184
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215179


 
I really think the Colorado Topaz or the Vitrail would look wonderful!  

I am not certain about dying suede.....it is not recommended.


----------



## jmwarner

Hi ladies. Your DIY projects are amazing - just beautiful! 

I was recently inspired by the stingray shoes in the Girl 6 collection and managed to score a great vintage pair. They are brown and I was hoping to have them dyed black since I very rarely wear brown. When I took them to the cobbler today, they said they won't dye the shoes because the dye will peel off. This wasn't specific to the stingray - they said that the dye will peel off the leather heels too. I had never heard this before. Do you think it would be feasible for me to dye these myself? I've seen successful DIY dying projects with other exotics but not stingray. Has anyone had experience with these? Would it be worth me trying to dye them? I've attached a photo for reference. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Aniski

*Authentic* your shoes look great!  
*Popsi* - I like that!  
*laxnyr* - I like the second set of crystals for that color...


----------



## Stinas

Authentic...they look great!!!  I was eyeing those on the bay myself lol


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

laxnyvr said:


> Hi Ladies - please help
> 
> I was wondering what color strass do you all think would look good on taupe suede? I've attached a pic below of the suede.
> 
> View attachment 1215179



I recommend strassing with Moonlight Crystals or Black Diamond Shade.
They are the perfect match for your Taupe Suede and both colors are 
so wearable 
Best wishes


----------



## BattyBugs

Authentic, I think they look better now than as they came originally.


----------



## Hanna_M

Had to order some more ss6 last night - two packs of 1,440... just over half way through the first shoe!


----------



## lolitablue

MY strassing project is *finally* about to be done!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I finally (had the crystals for months!) started my 2nd project!


----------



## jenayb

To you ladies who glittered your shoes, how did you cope with all the glitter falling off? I used an aerosole sealer on the shoes, but the glitter is still falling off everywhere and I'm borderline about to sell the shoes (if I even can!) because I don't know what to do!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^i think i've read here hairspray!


----------



## dnb020060

jmwarner said:


> Hi ladies. Your DIY projects are amazing - just beautiful!
> 
> I was recently inspired by the stingray shoes in the Girl 6 collection and managed to score a great vintage pair. They are brown and I was hoping to have them dyed black since I very rarely wear brown. When I took them to the cobbler today, they said they won't dye the shoes because the dye will peel off. This wasn't specific to the stingray - they said that the dye will peel off the leather heels too. I had never heard this before. Do you think it would be feasible for me to dye these myself? I've seen successful DIY dying projects with other exotics but not stingray. Has anyone had experience with these? Would it be worth me trying to dye them? I've attached a photo for reference. Thanks so much for your help!



I don't know. Maybe get a second opinion from another cobbler? Good luck with it.


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> ^^i think i've read here hairspray!


 
Thanks, Erin! I had heard that as well and tried hairspray, but alas it didn't work. 

Lol, leave it to me to mess up gluing glitter on to a pair of shoes...


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, Erin! I had heard that as well and tried hairspray, but alas it didn't work.
> 
> Lol, leave it to me to mess up gluing glitter on to a pair of shoes...


 
How about scraping off as much as you can, giving it a light sand, and starting over again? i've not done shoes, but sometimes back to the drawing board is the best way to salvage a project. 

It sounds like the glue that you used didn't do the job of holding the glitter properly...


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> How about scraping off as much as you can, giving it a light sand, and starting over again? i've not done shoes, but sometimes back to the drawing board is the best way to salvage a project.
> 
> It sounds like the glue that you used didn't do the job of holding the glitter properly...


 
You know what? You might be right. The shoes look amazing, but they are incredibly fragile in terms of being moved and losing glitter. Truth be told, they are too big for me so I will eventually probably give them up, but I cannot in good conscience let a new owner have them with the issues I am having! 

I used Gem Tac and I think that perhaps that was not the way to go in terms of adhering glitter to leather. I think I also should have dyed the shoes from silver to a darker colour beforehand, as the background of the shoe really does stand out where the glitter has fallen off. Shoot, what was it everyone else said they used when they glittered their shoes...? ush:


----------



## rdgldy

A few sneak pictures of my ciprias, which will soon be back in my possession.  My angel, *amazingrace*, offered to strass these for me, and they are breaktaking!! I cannot express my gratitude enough. They are really wonderful.


----------



## rdgldy

pictures:


----------



## frick&frack

they ARE spectacular!!!  congratulations!!!!!



rdgldy said:


> pictures:


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> pictures:


 
Ohhhh!!! They are fab!!!


----------



## lolitablue

jenaywins said:


> You know what? You might be right. The shoes look amazing, but they are incredibly fragile in terms of being moved and losing glitter. Truth be told, they are too big for me so I will eventually probably give them up, but I cannot in good conscience let a new owner have them with the issues I am having!
> 
> I used Gem Tac and I think that perhaps that was not the way to go in terms of adhering glitter to leather. I think I also should have dyed the shoes from silver to a darker colour beforehand, as the background of the shoe really does stand out where the glitter has fallen off. Shoot, what was it everyone else said they used when they glittered their shoes...? ush:


 

Don't give up!! Start all over! Gem Tac should have done the trick!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* lolita *and* f&f*!!


----------



## jenayb

lolitablue said:


> Don't give up!! Start all over! Gem Tac should have done the trick!!!


 
Thank you!!!  



rdgldy said:


> A few sneak pictures of my ciprias, which will soon be back in my possession. My angel, *amazingrace*, offered to strass these for me, and they are breaktaking!! I cannot express my gratitude enough. They are really wonderful.


 
They are just amazing!


----------



## joanniii

rdgldy said:


> A few sneak pictures of my ciprias, which will soon be back in my possession.  My angel, *amazingrace*, offered to strass these for me, and they are breaktaking!! I cannot express my gratitude enough. They are really wonderful.


Omg L,they are looking fabulous!! I am looking forward to the finished masterpiece 
I bet they will be just stunning!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous, rdgldy! You strass like a pro, amazigrace!


----------



## authenticplease

What a fabulous shoe L!  They look stunning....Amazigrace is so incredible and generous to Strass them!!  What a great team ya'll make 

Jenay- I agree to just remove what you can and reglitter.  Let me know how they come out as want to do some flats for the holidays...I would love feedback.


----------



## jenayb

authenticplease said:


> What a fabulous shoe L!  They look stunning....Amazigrace is so incredible and generous to Strass them!!  What a great team ya'll make
> 
> Jenay- I agree to just remove what you can and reglitter.  Let me know how they come out as want to do some flats for the holidays...I would love feedback.



I will try that. I think part of the issue is that I used too many large glitter pieced as opposed to fine, if that makes sense. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* they look fabulous!  and isn't it sweet that our *amazigrace* did them for you??  congrats!!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi YaYa....miss seeing you


----------



## YaYa3

*authentic!!*  i've missed seeing you, too.  it's always nice to see some oldies around here, isn't it??  (did you know that *amazi* and i are twins?  haha!  we have a lot of CL fun!)


----------



## rdgldy

*yaya*, your sister is a gem~~ and so are you!
thank you, *authentic, jenay, jo *and *jet*!!


----------



## authenticplease

OH WOW YaYa...I did not realize that!! How incredible!! 

 I think it is wonderful to also share the tPF love/connection  I wish I had a sister or better a twin to share my CL love with!!  Do ya'll wear the same size shoe?  What a dream to be able to 'switch up' shoes!!  Perhaps I am getting carried away


----------



## Popsicool

*jenay* it sounds like maybe not enough glue? I recently did a pair of white shoes, covered them in teal glitter (two sizes as well), did the hairspray trick and only a few bits would fall off here and there.  Like someone said, scrape off and re-do?

*rdgldy* - I love it! The hematite looks almost petrol like. Can't wait to see more close-ups.  for *C* for doing them for you and so fast too!! 

*lolita* - will we be seeing "rainbows" soon? Can't wait.. 

*fiery* - do tell, what's it going to be?!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*rdgldy* - Wow, amizigrace did a FABULOUS job!!    I can't wait to see more pics!! 

*jenay* - Ohhh no, so sorry to hear that.   I think scraping and redoing them is a good idea.   I glittered my bronze patent yoyos in smoky quartz and while glitter did come off, it stopped coming off at some point... I used E6000 glue!

*Popsicool *- Hi!  My rose gold VPs are getting the jonquil AB treatment ... I can't wait to finish them, but it'll take me forever!!   I'll post some progress pics when I've made a lil more headway haha (and am near my shoes).


----------



## YaYa3

authenticplease said:


> OH WOW YaYa...I did not realize that!! How incredible!!
> 
> I think it is wonderful to also share the tPF love/connection  I wish I had a sister or better a twin to share my CL love with!!  Do ya'll wear the same size shoe?  What a dream to be able to 'switch up' shoes!!  Perhaps I am getting carried away



haha!  you're funny.  no, unfortunately, we aren't the same size.  she's 1/2 size smaller than i am, so we don't really share our shoes.  that's probably a good thing!  i'm always happy to see you, *authentic,* and as others have said, it's about time you do a collection thread, don't ya think??


----------



## amazigrace

Hi, *authentic!* It is a good thing we don't share our CLs!
We'd probably be fighting all the time. I am going to strass a 
pair for her, though.


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> *jenay* it sounds like maybe not enough glue? I recently did a pair of white shoes, covered them in teal glitter (two sizes as well), did the hairspray trick and only a few bits would fall off here and there.  Like someone said, scrape off and re-do?


 


fieryfashionist said:


> *jenay* - Ohhh no, so sorry to hear that.  I think scraping and redoing them is a good idea.  I glittered my bronze patent yoyos in smoky quartz and while glitter did come off, it stopped coming off at some point... I used E6000 glue!


 
Thank you for the advice, ladies. I think my issue is that I used waaayyyyyy too much of the large glitter pieces. I used a kitchen knife to scrape almost all of the glitter off one shoe last night. The only issue is that the adhesive took the silver finish off the leather as well, but I'm hoping that perhaps this will allow the adhesive to bond with more ease the second time around. Here is to hoping, I will keep you guys posted - especially you, *authentic*, as I know you wondered what happend!


----------



## lolitablue

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for the advice, ladies. I think my issue is that I used waaayyyyyy too much of the large glitter pieces. I used a kitchen knife to scrape almost all of the glitter off one shoe last night. The only issue is that the adhesive took the silver finish off the leather as well, but I'm hoping that perhaps this will allow the adhesive to bond with more ease the second time around. Here is to hoping, I will keep you guys posted - especially you, *authentic*, as I know you wondered what happend!


 
Trial and error, my dear!!! Take a deep breath and do it!! If any, we are here to support you!! We all understand the need for perfection so breathe and keep us posted!! 

*Popsi: *Yes, rainbow is happening pretty, pretty soon!!!!


----------



## Popsicool

lolitablue said:


> *Popsi: *Yes, rainbow is happening pretty, pretty soon!!!!


----------



## jenayb

lolitablue said:


> Trial and error, my dear!!! Take a deep breath and do it!! If any, we are here to support you!! We all understand the need for perfection so breathe and keep us posted!!
> 
> *Popsi: *Yes, rainbow is happening pretty, pretty soon!!!!


 
Thank you!! I think they'll be better the second time around!

Also - I cannot WAIT to see your strass project!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey ladies! I think I'm getting ready for another DIY. This time in Cobalt. Now, I just have to pick a shoe. I think I'm just going to do one from my collection. Maybe even the Declics I previously dyed white.... 

I love the Meridian Blue too - for its "volcano" effect - but the Cobalt is just too divine.


----------



## rdgldy

cobalt sounds yummy!!


----------



## roussel

Jet I love the idea of cobalt shoes too.  Those declics if you dye them blue will be perfect.
I am working on another pair of mine.  This time with Fire Opals.  This may have to be my favorite of all my strassed shoes. I will post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## authenticplease

Cobalt does sound dreamy......


----------



## jenayb

Ooooh yes, cobalt! I love it! I think that would be as versatile as black, but with more.. more... Oomph, if that makes sense! Do it!


----------



## Stinas

Ok...so i decided I would try this...ive been contemplating it for a while, so I swung by Michaels the other day and bought these....

Crystals..
http://www.michaels.com/Flat-Backs-...ml?start=2&cgid=products-beads-beads-crystals

Hotfix Crystal Tool...
http://www.michaels.com/Hotfix-Crys....html?start=3&cgid=products-beads-tools-other

Has anyone ever used these?  Would they work or do I need a different glue?
I havent opened them yet, so If they are not good, I will return them.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> cobalt sounds yummy!!


 
I agree, Jet!!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*roussel* - what shoe are you doing? I'm soo wanting to do Fire Opal as well but can't decide on a style!

*Jet* cobalt would look great on your Declics but I have to admit I'm dying to see someone have a go at Meridian Blue. 

*Stinas* - what color is that? It looks lovely! what material are the shoes you want to do? Hotfix only really works well on satin and it does take a lot longer than using glue. Anything else (nappa, patent, suede) I'd go with Gemtac. However, you can still use Gemtac with the hotfix crystals!


----------



## Stinas

Popsicool said:


> *Stinas* - what color is that? It looks lovely! what material are the shoes you want to do? Hotfix only really works well on satin and it does take a lot longer than using glue. Anything else (nappa, patent, suede) I'd go with Gemtac. However, you can still use Gemtac with the hotfix crystals!



I thought the tool would make it faster? lol  Ok..thats being returned..lol
So I should go with Gemtac?
Might just keep the crystals...they were only $9ish for 80pc 3 size combo pack.  Is that bad?
I dont know what the color is called, but in the back it says combo pack AB.  I dont know why they didnt specify the color name.  

So far im not sure which shoe to do.  My gold Ballerinettes are getting a bit faded, but im scared to do them lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for the "go", ladies! You are the best!
Do you think dying the base Black will be better than a Dark Blue? 

Roussel, I cannot wait to see your Fire Opals!!! You are such a fab strasser.


----------



## Star86doll

I want to strass my no prive silver glitter but I have no idea how to remove the glitter, anyone ever tried remove the glitter?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for the "go", ladies! You are the best!
> Do you think dying the base Black will be better than a Dark Blue?
> 
> Roussel, I cannot wait to see your Fire Opals!!! You are such a fab strasser.



i would say .. navy blue.
OMG! this shoes will be out of this world Jet !!!!!
Can't wait to see


----------



## Theren

Popsicool said:


> *Stinas* - what color is that? It looks lovely! what material are the shoes you want to do? Hotfix only really works well on satin and it does take a lot longer than using glue. Anything else (nappa, patent, suede) I'd go with Gemtac. However, you can still use Gemtac with the hotfix crystals!


 
I can vouch for this. I did a pair of non-cls first that were leather and no matter how good I get the crystals to stick, they end up coming off when I wear them.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ok i have a question ... is it criminal to buy a pair of red satin Armadillos and dye them black?!


----------



## jenayb

*Jet*, I think a black background would really make the cobalt pop - I say go for it.


So ladies, I just had to share this picture - it was too cute not to! I was working on scraping the last of the glitter off my VP's last night, and DBF came in from working on the yard/pool and decided that I was not being efficient enough. I managed to get a picture of him using his power sander to sand down my shoes - he is definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> *Jet*, I think a black background would really make the cobalt pop - I say go for it.
> 
> 
> So ladies, I just had to share this picture - it was too cute not to! I was working on scraping the last of the glitter off my VP's last night, and DBF came in from working on the yard/pool and decided that I was not being efficient enough. I managed to get a picture of him using his power sander to sand down my shoes - he is definitely a keeper!!!


so cute!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love it, Jenay!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here is what I think was the most current list Vendrazi put together from the past thread. 



Vendrazi said:


> *Melialuvs2shop*
> Picture Also detailed in this thread
> 
> Shoe: the Caroline in canvas colored light khaki, dyed gold, then used about 3000 crystals over the entire shoe
> Glue: Barge cement (for all but a few crystals) which can be found at your local cobbler.
> Crystals: smoked topaz in  ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, ss14, ss16, ss20, & ss30.
> "i want to say it took about 3,000 crystals to do both shoes. as for which size i used the most... that's a little hard to tell, but probably the ss12, ss14, & ss16. i thought i would be doing ss20 and below for the whole shoe, but the ss30 catches so much more light. i really only used the really small ones to fill in the blanks and to do the edges."
> 
> *Ceseeber*
> Picture
> Shoe: bronze patent Yoyos
> Glue: Barge cement
> Crystals: Dorado crystals
> SS09: 740
> SS12: 360
> SS16: 288
> SS20: 288
> SS30: 360
> 
> *JetSetGo*
> Picture
> Shoe: Som1
> Time: 5 hours
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks
> SS07: 576
> SS09: 576
> SS12: 288
> SS16: 288
> SS20: 144
> 
> *BellaShoes*
> Picture
> Shoe: Som1
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Black Diamond Swarovski
> 
> *Roussel*
> Picture
> Shoe: Yokamia
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Volcano Swarovski
> SS07: 2000
> SS09: 2000
> SS12: 700
> SS16: 500
> SS20: 300
> 
> *Daisy2418*
> Picture
> Shoe: ???
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Crystal Swarovski
> SS07: 1300
> SS09: 1000
> SS12: 600
> SS16: 120
> SS20: 120
> "I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."
> 
> *MikaelaN*
> Picture
> Shoe: Ivory Satin VPs
> Glue: Hotfix
> Crystals: Crystal AB Swarovski
> SS06: 3000
> SS10: 2500
> SS16: 550
> SS20: 288
> 
> *LolitaBlue*
> Picture
> Shoe: Brown/canvas NPs dyed into blue and black canvas
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20
> 
> *Karwood*
> Picture
> Shoe: Armadillo
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige
> 
> *More_Choos*
> Picture
> Shoe: Helmut (dyed purple)
> Glue:
> Crystals: Light Amethyst Swarovski
> 
> *Mizsunshyne*
> Picture
> Shoe: Miss Tack
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Clear crystal Swarovski
> SS07: 547
> SS09: 362
> SS12: 256
> SS16: 121
> SS20: <144
> 
> 
> *Ochie*
> Picture
> Shoe: ???
> Glue:
> Crystals: Indian Pink Swarovski
> 
> *Najda*
> Picture
> Shoe: white patent Decollete Zeppa
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Clear crystal and Crystal AB
> 
> *oo_let_me_see*
> Picture
> Shoe: Copper Picadors
> Glue:
> Crystals: Copper Swarovski
> 
> *LornaLou*
> Picture
> Shoe: rose YoYo 100s
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB
> 
> *sweetiemermaid*
> Picture
> Shoe: gold Libelle
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Peach
> 
> *Rilokiley*
> Picture
> Shoe: xxx
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Volcano
> 
> *telesbrize*
> Picture
> Shoe: Yellow Yo Yo
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Citrine AB
> 
> *fieryfashionist*
> Picture
> Shoe: black patent decol zeps
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: black diamond AB



Hey btw.... Vendrazi, where are you! Hehehe?


----------



## frick&frack

sooooo sweet!!! 



jenaywins said:


> So ladies, I just had to share this picture - it was too cute not to! I was working on scraping the last of the glitter off my VP's last night, and DBF came in from working on the yard/pool and decided that I was not being efficient enough. I managed to get a picture of him using his power sander to sand down my shoes - he is definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## Aniski

^^Agreed!  That's very sweet!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

Like many of you on here, I have been inspired by everyone's work and I am seriously looking into DIY strassing some CLs. I would love your knowledgeable input as I put together a sort of "business plan" to launch this project
I am currently stalking the 'Bay for some potential candidates... mostly flats, since I would love some sparkle to brighten up my days at work. I am thinking of a black flat (or dying a pair black) like the Ballerinette or Rosella with some sort of tonal crystal or a darker, colored crystal:

Jet
Jet Hematite
Dark Indigo
Crystal Metallic Blue
Purple Velvet
Dark Siam
What do you guys think? Any suggestions? I think I already have an idea of sizes and quantities. Thank  you!!


----------



## authenticplease

Jenay....I love this story!  So happy to see that DBF is so supportive

Mishy.....Yes, yes, yes....they all sound wonderful!  Don't you need more than one pair?  I would do a black and a blue.....then maybe a purple.  One pair could be glittered if you need to keep the cost down


----------



## JujuLepore

I've been dying to strass a pair of Lady Lynch, but all I can seem to find are mini glitter version. Does anyone think it would be worthwhile to even attempt strassing over mini glitter?


----------



## JujuLepore

Hanna_M, when are we going to see the finished product? 
I nearly drooled over the heel pic!


----------



## JujuLepore

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Like many of you on here, I have been inspired by everyone's work and I am seriously looking into DIY strassing some CLs. I would love your knowledgeable input as I put together a sort of "business plan" to launch this project
> 
> I am currently stalking the 'Bay for some potential candidates... mostly flats, since I would love some sparkle to brighten up my days at work. I am thinking of a black flat (or dying a pair black) like the Ballerinette or Rosella with some sort of tonal crystal or a darker, colored crystal:
> 
> Jet
> Jet Hematite
> Dark Indigo
> Crystal Metallic Blue
> Purple Velvet
> Dark Siam
> What do you guys think? Any suggestions? I think I already have an idea of sizes and quantities. Thank you!!


 
I personally would not choose Jet Hematite, Jet, or Crystal Metallic Blue because they're all matte finished, so they don't sparkle as much. I love color, so I'm all for Dark Siam, Purple Velvet, and Dark Indigo. I also love Cobalt, Mocca, Ruby, Emerald, and Montana. All are dark enough to blend with the black background. Although I will say Crystal Silver Shade has great sparkle and still looks a little like metal in the right light. And if you still wanted the matte metal look, I would choose Aurum or Comet Argent Light. Hope I could help you. Can't wait to see your project!!!


----------



## jenayb

JujuLepore said:


> I've been dying to strass a pair of Lady Lynch, but all I can seem to find are mini glitter version. Does anyone think it would be worthwhile to even attempt strassing over mini glitter?


 
I am going to be very honest here... I would say no. I think it wouldn't look right, and I would be afraid of the glitter coming off and losing crystals. You are certainly entitled to go for it, but IMHO I would choose a different shoe.


----------



## JujuLepore

That's what I was thinking too. Plus the glitter would probably stick to the glue residue left on the crystals and just look like a big ol' mess. If only Lady Lynch was produced in suede!


----------



## olialm1

jenaywins that is pretty cute! he is obviously a keeper


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yep. He isn't too shabby.


----------



## mishybelle

authenticplease said:


> Jenay....I love this story! So happy to see that DBF is so supportive
> 
> Mishy.....Yes, yes, yes....they all sound wonderful! Don't you need more than one pair? I would do a black and a blue.....then maybe a purple. One pair could be glittered if you need to keep the cost down


 

*authentic* - Now that you mention it I could use more than one pair  But first, I'll try my hand at some flats. If all goes well, I have some ideas for project #2+. I like the glitter idea, but strassing sounds like more fun! 



JujuLepore said:


> I personally would not choose Jet Hematite, Jet, or Crystal Metallic Blue because they're all matte finished, so they don't sparkle as much. I love color, so I'm all for Dark Siam, Purple Velvet, and Dark Indigo. I also love Cobalt, Mocca, Ruby, Emerald, and Montana. All are dark enough to blend with the black background. Although I will say Crystal Silver Shade has great sparkle and still looks a little like metal in the right light. And if you still wanted the matte metal look, I would choose Aurum or Comet Argent Light. Hope I could help you. Can't wait to see your project!!!


 
*Juju* - Thanks for the input! I am leaning towards Dark Indigo now... I didn't know those three were more matte. I mean, if I'm going to strass something, it better sparkle like no one's business, right. I don't think I've seen Montana and Mocca yet, I'm going to look now...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Montana is beautiful.


----------



## amazigrace

*stinas,* I think those crystals are a combo pack of different colors. Personally, I'd take them back and order from dreamtimecreations.com, and get the color you want. I don't think the Jolee's are exactly what you want for your shoes, but that's just my opinion. If you're going to invest in the time it takes to do it, plus the cost of the shoes and crystals, I think you'd be happier ordering the exact color you want. Might cost a little more, but you might be happier. Hope I don't sound too know-it-all!


----------



## Hanna_M

Shoe 1 is now 2/3 complete... taking them to be reheeled/vibrammed today - haven't used this cobbler before so slightly nervous... got three pairs to be seen to. 

Target date for completion of both shoes is 15 October as I'm going away for a weekend of partying in Berlin.


----------



## ochie

Hey girls I just wanted to share some of my latest work... 
I hope you don't mind me sharing these baby shoes even though they aren't CLs
I made them for my little niece and thought you would like them.


----------



## ColdSteel

Ochie, all of those are fantastic!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

*Ochie*, your strass baby shoes make me want a little one in my life :weird:


----------



## charliefarlie

Ochie they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## **shoelover**

ochie...the baby shoes are so adorable and cute...and the fire opal is most devine colour ever..true red


----------



## Hanna_M

They are divine... love them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ochie, your Mater Claudes are incredible! They look so professional. Fantastic job. the shoes you did for your niece are so sweet too!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the baby shoes and the strassing with Fire Opal!!! Wow, amazing!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*ochie*, those look great!


----------



## authenticplease

Ochie....love the shoes you strassed for your niece....the pink with the super sweet bow is my favorite.  What a wonderful Aunt you are!!

And your FOS is I-N-C-R-E-D-I-B-L-E!! Love the LH with the FOS


----------



## frick&frack

adorable baby booties!!! what a great idea!!!

your fire opals look amazing too! you're doing great work 



ochie said:


> Hey girls I just wanted to share some of my latest work...
> I hope you don't mind me sharing these baby shoes even though they aren't CLs
> I made them for my little niece and thought you would like them.


----------



## rdgldy

*ochie-*the baby shoes are so darling!!  Your fire opals are quite wonderful too!


----------



## gheaden

This thread is progressing along well.  

*rdgldy*, I am so happy that you have an Angel.  They look *Amazing*.
Stinas-take them back and get the crystals from dreamcreations.
jenaywins-I am so glad that your DBF decided to help.
Jet-thanks for re-posting the old thread
mishy-I think you got some good suggestions
Ochie-I love the baby shoes the most. I agree that the Fire Opal shoes look so professional.

Wife created her own shoe-need some detailing.  She has taken to glittering, next is a Strass.


----------



## mizsunshyne

*Ochie* I love those baby shoes!  They're so adorable!
*Gheaden* Your wife did an amazing job glittering those babies!


----------



## jenayb

Gh I'm loving those glitters!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Ochie*: I love all 3!
*Gheaden:* Your wife is on a roll. They look great!


----------



## Aniski

ochie - They look fantastic!
gheaden - the glitter looks great!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello TPFers!  I'm ridiculously new to strassing, so I'd love to hear suggestions on the following:
1.) What would be a good color crystal for dark blue satin Decoltissimos? I don't want one that's matte, but otherwise I have no idea where to start. 
2.) Has anyone tried any of the green crystals? LOL I have no other way than to ask: which is the most sparkly?   Oh! And what would be a good base color for green? Black? Gold? Silver?
3.) Would it be feasible to strass cork? I have a pair of Skin So Privates where the leather's pretty scuffed up.

TIA!!!


----------



## authenticplease

GHeaden!  Love the glitters that Mrs. G DIYed.....they look amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

your wife did a fantastic job!  they look great!!!



gheaden said:


> Wife created her own shoe-need some detailing. She has taken to glittering, next is a Strass.


----------



## bling*lover

*Ochie*, they are soo cute, your niece is a very lucky girl!

*Gheaden*, Mrs Gheaden has done a great job they look fab!


----------



## jenayb

witchy_grrl said:


> Hello TPFers!  I'm ridiculously new to strassing, so I'd love to hear suggestions on the following:
> 1.) What would be a good color crystal for dark blue satin Decoltissimos? I don't want one that's matte, but otherwise I have no idea where to start.
> 2.) Has anyone tried any of the green crystals? LOL I have no other way than to ask: which is the most sparkly?   Oh! And what would be a good base color for green? Black? Gold? Silver?
> 3.) Would it be feasible to strass cork? I have a pair of Skin So Privates where the leather's pretty scuffed up.
> 
> TIA!!!



1. I would personally go for jet. I think the contrast would be very striking and a bit more subdued than other colours. 
2. I haven't seen any green, but a nice teal would be lovely!
3. I've heard that it's possible, but you'd need to somehow colour match it to the rest of the shoe.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ochie* you did great!! Baby shoes are so cute!
*gheaden* your wife did a great job!! Making me want to glitter my fetichas!


----------



## lvpiggy

hi everyone! (^(oo)^)/"

piggy's got a project in mind, but I was hoping to get some input from all the DIY experts here  i've been obsessing all week over this image i somehow managed to get into my head (excuse the sloppy drawing!):






I'm pretty sure it's doable somehow, but the question is - what kind of components/materials should I use?? Does anyone know if swarovski makes strass strands or linked chains? I saw some rhinestone cupchains, but since they don't have any holes for linkages, I don't know how I would attach them, KWIM? 

Of course I could just do it with regular silver chain, no strass  . . . but do you think that would be too boring?


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I have no idea how you would do that, but I think they would look amazing!


----------



## 5elle

Oh *piggy* they would be just WOW!

I would look at Swarovski bracelets, or even cheap bracelets for that matter - loads of choice!

I think some sort of hinge attachment would be needed, which would have to be stuck either inside or outside the points of contact. Or maybe a grommet punched in (high risk!). 

ETA maybe some variation on this: http://studsandspikes.com/buy/four-....html?osCsid=8e0eb0827a920669e67552ee0a7f104a - you could glue the chains to the press fasteners for convertible shoes


----------



## lvpiggy

5elle said:


> Oh *piggy* they would be just WOW!
> 
> I would look at Swarovski bracelets, or even cheap bracelets for that matter - loads of choice!
> 
> I think some sort of hinge attachment would be needed, which would have to be stuck either inside or outside the points of contact. Or maybe a grommet punched in (high risk!).
> 
> ETA maybe some variation on this: http://studsandspikes.com/buy/four-....html?osCsid=8e0eb0827a920669e67552ee0a7f104a - you could glue the chains to the press fasteners for convertible shoes



thanks for the website - I took a look, and I'm acually thinking maybe I'll use this link stud, but add a jump ring to the middle section before I attach it. Then I can just hook up all the individual strands to the jump ring, what do you think?

http://studsandspikes.com/buy/stud-chain-link-bag-of-50.html


----------



## chloe speaks

*ochie:* all of those are so great. i love the little strassed baby shoes. and your mater claudes are gorgeous. my current project is matching strass shoes w/ my daughter (3) and then i saw your post and it was an excellent foreshadowing in your project for your niece!

*gheaden:* those are a great hematite glitter that your wife picked. i especially like the cat in the background of the picture.

*witchygrrl:* i sprung for the color chart from rhinstonebiz.com and from their sample chart, the most sparkly green is emerald AB. all the ABs are going to be sparklier but they will not be a true dark green if you like that. there is also the peridot AB and erinite AB, but the darkest GREENEST (not metallic sparkly) is emerald. HTH

*piggy:* i was at the Swaroski store in Soho in NYC and they have a whole section called "Components". here it is online somewhere:
http://www.firemountaingems.com/swarovski-findings.asp
and they have beads too. are you going to attach small D rings to your shoes at the cobblers? i think maybe if you get the right conponents (like a tiny lobster clasp) you could maybe even have different color strands to match different outfits!!

chloe speaks


----------



## Theren

chloe speaks said:


> i think maybe if you get the right conponents (like a tiny lobster clasp) you could maybe even have different color strands to match different outfits!!
> 
> chloe speaks


 
That is the coolest Idea ever!!!

Ok ladies.. I apologize that this is a non-CL but after my last try I needed to make sure I got it down before I took to a pair of CL's. I am so so happy with the result and now its time to find the perfect pair of CL's to get my hands dirty with!


----------



## lvpiggy

Theren said:


> That is the coolest Idea ever!!!
> 
> Ok ladies.. I apologize that this is a non-CL but after my last try I needed to make sure I got it down before I took to a pair of CL's. I am so so happy with the result and now its time to find the perfect pair of CL's to get my hands dirty with!



excellent, excellent! piggy is also planning to do a dry run with cheapo shoes first (^(oo)^)v


----------



## erinmiyu

those look great *theren*! very nice idea to do a 'test run' first!


----------



## lvpiggy

chloe speaks said:


> *piggy:* i was at the Swaroski store in Soho in NYC and they have a whole section called "Components". here it is online somewhere:
> http://www.firemountaingems.com/swarovski-findings.asp
> and they have beads too. are you going to attach small D rings to your shoes at the cobblers? i think maybe if you get the right conponents (like a tiny lobster clasp) you could maybe even have different color strands to match different outfits!!
> 
> chloe speaks



thanks for the link! (^(oo)^)v

actually, I don't think I need to go to the cobblers to attach the D rings - I was planning to do it the lingerie way - a loop of fabric sewn over the flat side of the D ring, which I can then just attach with fabric adhesive or epoxy to the inside of the shoe . . . I think that will be comfier than having rivets, plus I can test out the positioning (^(oo)^) I like your idea about the lobster clasps!


----------



## Aniski

piggy - your idea sounds fantastic!!  I would love to see the outcome of the dry run!!

theren - those look great!  Can't wait to see your DIY CLs!!


----------



## JujuLepore

witchy_grrl said:


> Hello TPFers! I'm ridiculously new to strassing, so I'd love to hear suggestions on the following:
> 1.) What would be a good color crystal for dark blue satin Decoltissimos? I don't want one that's matte, but otherwise I have no idea where to start.
> 2.) Has anyone tried any of the green crystals? LOL I have no other way than to ask: which is the most sparkly?  Oh! And what would be a good base color for green? Black? Gold? Silver?
> 3.) Would it be feasible to strass cork? I have a pair of Skin So Privates where the leather's pretty scuffed up.
> 
> TIA!!!


 
1. For dark blue satin, I'd pick Dark Indigo or Cobalt. Cobalt is breathtaking! Meridian Blue is also a fun crystal because ti changes colors in the light. Preciosa also makes a crystal called Sapphire, but it's ok.

2. For green, I would pick a base color of green. Sparkle-wise, Emerald is to-die-for, but Fern Green is also very sparkly. Green Turmaline is a duller Fern Green.

3. I think strass would hold better than regular leather because it's more pourous. I was thinking about trying it. I think you should go for it. Worst comes to worst, if you mess up, you could always paint the cork.


----------



## witchy_grrl

*jenay, chloe, & JujuLepore* THANKS SO MUCH for your input, luvs!!!  When I actually have $ (LOL), I'll at least have somewhere to start!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*piggy* that would look amazing!

*Theren* looking good!!


----------



## gheaden

mizs, jana, batty, Aniski, authentic, f&f, bling, lisa  My wife is all smiles
Chloe-this is Black Opal from Kit Kraft (Fine and Medium), mixed with White Gold and Onyx Glitter (fine) from Michael's.  The cat is photogenic
Theren-nice tester, I can't wait to see your CLs


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> mizs, jana, batty, Aniski, authentic, f&f, bling, lisa  My wife is all smiles
> Chloe-this is Black Opal from Kit Kraft (Fine and Medium), mixed with White Gold and Onyx Glitter (fine) from Michael's.  The cat is photogenic
> Theren-nice tester, I can't wait to see your CLs



I used the black opal from Kit Kraft, too, but I mixed it with black. Isn't it just soooooo pretty!

Hmm. That reminds me... Maybe I should post my VPs now that I'm finished redoing them...


----------



## JujuLepore

Yes, you should!!!


----------



## 5elle

lvpiggy said:


> thanks for the website - I took a look, and I'm acually thinking maybe I'll use this link stud, but add a jump ring to the middle section before I attach it. Then I can just hook up all the individual strands to the jump ring, what do you think?
> 
> http://studsandspikes.com/buy/stud-chain-link-bag-of-50.html



That sounds like a great idea! And I agree on the sewn fabric - much more comfortable than rivets


----------



## JujuLepore

Does anyone know of any glue-on studs? I love the stud and strass look of the Pigalili, but I dont want to have to punch holes through the leather. TIA!


----------



## lolitablue

FINALLY!!! OMG!! Some of you have followed my progress and with patience and kindness were encouraging me to finish this project!! I have seen so many beautiful shoes come out of this thread and by far this has become my favorite place to visit in the CL subforum!!!

I am happy to report that my DIY project is finally done!!! After months and months of postponing, I took the time to finish the second shoe!  This was definitely a labor of love and I am now moving to the next step which is to figure out what to wear with them!!

Allow me to introduce the long awaited Rainbow Strass NPs!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Some more modeling shots!!


----------



## joanniii

Ohh wow *lolitablue *they are gorgeous! Look at the way they sparkle  
Congrats on finishing your DIY strass project!
Any plans for a new project any time soon?


----------



## lolitablue

joanniii said:


> Ohh wow *lolitablue *they are gorgeous! Look at the way they sparkle
> Congrats on finishing your DIY strass project!
> Any plans for a new project any time soon?


 
Thank you, *joanniii*!!! The next couple of months are going to be super busy for me so I am just going to start considering my options!!! I was thinking about a Special Order so for now, just a lurker here admiring all the beauties!!!

Although, I really like Fire Opal Strass!!


----------



## JujuLepore

lolitablue said:


> Some more modeling shots!!


 
Gorgeous! I wanted to try this too, but I was unsure of how I would group the colors together as to avoid a big block of only one color. Looks fantastic!


----------



## authenticplease

Wow, Lolita!  They are incredible  So worth the time you spent on them....can't wait to see how you 'style' them


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lolita* - they are AAAMMMAZZZZIINNGG!!!  love them!!  all your hard work paid off big time!

and thinking about an SO.....  do tell!!!


----------



## lolitablue

JujuLepore said:


> Gorgeous! I wanted to try this too, but I was unsure of how I would group the colors together as to avoid a big block of only one color. Looks fantastic!


 
One of each at a time!! No technique, just lots and lots of patience and love for the job!!! 




authenticplease said:


> Wow, Lolita! They are incredible So worth the time you spent on them....can't wait to see how you 'style' them


 
I am so excited about picking up outfits!!  



moshi_moshi said:


> *lolita* - they are AAAMMMAZZZZIINNGG!!! love them!! all your hard work paid off big time!
> 
> and thinking about an SO.....  do tell!!!


 
Oh, my dear Moshi!!! Thank you for the compliments!! I am still debating on the SO but I will tell!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lolita,* they are fabulous!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are amazing *lolita*!


----------



## Aniski

They are very pretty *lolita*!  You did an amazing job!


----------



## roussel

Lolita those must have taken so much work!  I can imagine how difficult it is trying to balance the different colors.  Good job!  I bet they are so sparkly IRL. 

Here is my 3rd pair and probably my most favorite of all
Red suede Ron Rons with fire opals.  I just finished one shoe so far.  I will post the finished pair in the reference thread later.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Roussel.. Your are the Strassing Queen !
OMG ! A piece of art !
Congratulations


----------



## yousofine

WOW! BEAUTIFUL!!

Such a nice job Roussel!


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> *lolita,* they are fabulous!!!


 
*L*, I love fabulous!!!  



erinmiyu said:


> those are amazing *lolita*!


 
Thank you, lovely!!!



Aniski said:


> They are very pretty *lolita*! You did an amazing job!


 
It was a labor of love, my dear!! I am still in shock that I finally got to finish them! 



roussel said:


> Lolita those must have taken so much work! I can imagine how difficult it is trying to balance the different colors. Good job! I bet they are so sparkly IRL.
> 
> Here is my 3rd pair and probably my most favorite of all
> Red suede Ron Rons with fire opals. I just finished one shoe so far. I will post the finished pair in the reference thread later.


 

See!! Just when I thought I was done, here comes the fire opal  and winks at me, again!!!! LOL!

I cannot wait to see the outfits with this beauty!!


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> Lolita those must have taken so much work! I can imagine how difficult it is trying to balance the different colors. Good job! I bet they are so sparkly IRL.
> 
> Here is my 3rd pair and probably my most favorite of all
> Red suede Ron Rons with fire opals. I just finished one shoe so far. I will post the finished pair in the reference thread later.


 
Holy moly these are incredible. I cant wait until I finally get my pair to DIY strass!


----------



## Aniski

Roussel - they definitely look fiery!  Very pretty!


----------



## joanniii

Roussel
Goodness me! The fire opals look stunning every time I see them & yours are looking fabulous! Hope you get to finish you ron ron DIY's soon!


----------



## roussel

Thanks so much ^SeDuCTive^, yousofine, lolitablue, Theren, Aniski, joanniii!!!!   
Can't wait to wear these to Vegas for my birthday


----------



## frick&frack

BREATHTAKING!!!!!  it was worth the wait!!!  congratulations...they're amazing! 



lolitablue said:


> FINALLY!!! OMG!! Some of you have followed my progress and with patience and kindness were encouraging me to finish this project!! I have seen so many beautiful shoes come out of this thread and by far this has become my favorite place to visit in the CL subforum!!!
> 
> I am happy to report that my DIY project is finally done!!! After months and months of postponing, I took the time to finish the second shoe! This was definitely a labor of love and I am now moving to the next step which is to figure out what to wear with them!!
> 
> Allow me to introduce the long awaited Rainbow Strass NPs!!!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous!!!  I can't believe you've strassed 3 pair!   you have the patience of Job!



roussel said:


> Lolita those must have taken so much work! I can imagine how difficult it is trying to balance the different colors. Good job! I bet they are so sparkly IRL.
> 
> Here is my 3rd pair and probably my most favorite of all
> Red suede Ron Rons with fire opals. I just finished one shoe so far. I will post the finished pair in the reference thread later.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the rainbow with the blue platform, lolita!
Love the fire opals, roussel!


----------



## amazigrace

*lolita,* your rainbow strass shoes are so beautiful. I 
love the way they sparkle, and they look gorgeous on your
feet. Congratulations on finally finishing them! Do you think
you'll ever do another pair?

*roussel,* I love the fire opal's. I think you're like me 
and really enjoy strassing. You do a beautiful job on all 
your shoes, but these are simply amazing. Do you love
doing this?


----------



## bling*lover

*Lolita*, they look fab, you did a great job, I love how they are so bright and colorful!

*Roussel*, you certainly are the strass queen, they look amazing as do all your DIY's congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Rou- the fire opals are awesome!

Lolita- I love the rainbow!!


----------



## kgirl<3

So gorgeous, *Lolita* and *Roussel*!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*lolitablue* they look amazing!!!! 

*Roussel* you truly are _the_ strassing queen! Absolutely gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## jenayb

Lolita and roussel, you ladies did such amazing jobs I just can't believe those shores didn't come from the factory like that!!!


----------



## gheaden

I love the Fire Opal.  That's a great color, they sparkle.


----------



## Hanna_M

Right... shoes are back from cobblers... some of the crystals came off in the process but I'm putting that down to my poor glueing as opposed to anything else... now to fix them up and get going... so pleased to have them back and working on them again.


----------



## vuittonamour

lvpiggy said:


> hi everyone! (^(oo)^)/"
> 
> piggy's got a project in mind, but I was hoping to get some input from all the DIY experts here  i've been obsessing all week over this image i somehow managed to get into my head (excuse the sloppy drawing!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's doable somehow, but the question is - what kind of components/materials should I use?? Does anyone know if swarovski makes strass strands or linked chains? I saw some rhinestone cupchains, but since they don't have any holes for linkages, I don't know how I would attach them, KWIM?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could just do it with regular silver chain, no strass  . . . but do you think that would be too boring?



piggy this idea seems just awesome...! i _may_ be stealing your idea  i hope you don't mind!


----------



## Theren

I found my strass project ladies! I cant decide which crystals to do yet.. i was thinking AB but anyone else want to give me advise?


----------



## vuittonamour

i also wanted to post and apologize to everyone for going MIA after posting my first completed strass project sneak peak...i was moving the very next day and started a new job two days later so i have been EXTREMELY busy. i promise when i get some time to breathe and a proper backdrop and lighting i will post better shots as well as some modeling shots. i am actually going "home" this weekend and i have track lighting there which really shows off the sparkle so i will take some new pics. proud to announce i am starting my newest project tonight  and i special ordered my future wedding shoes in manhattan last month! haha no, no ring yet, but i was anxious to order the leather and style i wanted so i went ahead and did it. i can't wait to get started with my strassing on those once they arrive!


----------



## amazigrace

Theren said:


> I found my strass project ladies! I cant decide which crystals to do yet.. i was thinking AB but anyone else want to give me advise?




*theren,* if you look through this thread and, most likely, the one before it, you'll see where someone else (sorry, I can't remember who it was), strassed this very shoe and it turned out beautifully. As I recall, she used crystal AB.


----------



## Theren

Grace I will do just that! Thank you for the tip! Ok I was searching and cant find it anywhere.. am I slow?


----------



## authenticplease

Hi Theren.....Daisy did the pump version of your wedge.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ead-ask-share-diy-445803-80.html#post14241749

She used the following items for her shoe....

Daisy2418
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Crystal Swarovski
SS07: 1300
SS09: 1000
SS12: 600
SS16: 120
SS20: 120
"I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."


I seem to remember someone did a wedge but I may have just dreamed it:tispy:


----------



## Theren

authentic- I saw that one.. Looks incredible! I did see someone did a Peanut wedge which looked incredible!


----------



## mimi0011

Hi Everyone!

I really need some help, please .  I had asked a lot of questions a few months back, but never continued.  It was because I had to find the perfect shoe for my DIY.  I don't have the guts to do a whole shoe, so I bought a shoe today 

I purchased the electric blue decolzep (thanks, tampura for posting!)!  I know there was a tpfer that did the platform and heel in strass (it was a black patent decolzep).  I loved it! I want to start right away!!!

Here's my shoe:
http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-decolzep-pumps

and here are the crystals that I want to put on them:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fifi-100mm-13687.html


But, I really need help!  First, I don't know how much of what types of crystals to buy.  I want to buy the Aurora Boreale crystals (as shown above). Are these the AB Crystal?  Is this the flatback???

Please help:  I only want to do the heel and platform.

Which crystals are they?
How much of which sizes to buy?
Is e6000 better than Gemtac for the silver/metal heel of the decolzep?

The only other thing I need is tweezers, right?


THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hello everyone!

I finally finished one shoe and have done 1/4 on the other... 

Here are some pics...!












 Sparkly!! 
















I can't wait to finish them and wear them out!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*mimi0011* yes those are Crystal AB... I'm not sure about the amounts you should buy so maybe the other ladies might chime in on that! 

With the glue, E6000 is industrial strength but after reading the warning label about it being carcinogenic, I threw it out straight away! It stunk up my whole room, my cats evacuated immediately too! It's quite stringy and dries too quickly for me.. 

I used Gem-Tac and it's a dream to work with! It doesn't dry too quickly so you can reposition the crystals and tweak it as you go. It has no strong smells either!!

And yes! You do need tweezers, I used one with a slanted and curved tip. I found it easier to store and sort the crystals in cylindrical containers too! I used the lid to put a small amount of crystals and pick them up with my tweezers, dip it glue which is squeezed onto a small piece of cardboard.. then put the crystal on the shoe!

Good luck!


----------



## chloe speaks

*lisalovesshoes:* Your strassing job looks amazing! so professional looking. Can I ask what you guesstimate the numbers and sizes that you used on one shoe? 

I've been paying very close attention to the layout of the stones and looked at the Samira Strass the other day. It looks like you've used just a few large stones and mostly tiny ones, just like CL does. Also, I think the biggest used is SS20. What sizes did you use?

I really love your shot with your kitten. Kitties look great next to Volcano Strass!


----------



## chloe speaks

Does anyone know a good way to get the smell of smoke out of shoes in a green way (I'm not that into Febrezing)?

I received my pair for Strassing last week and they smelled faintly of cigarette smoke, but as I have been wearing them around the house a bit, the smell is more noticeable (i guess from the heat of my feet). I picked them up on eBay for a song and the seller did not mention and I did not look, but it's kind of bothering me....I've put off my strassing to deal with this first. Right now, I've got socks full of baking powder in the shoes and sprinkled lightly over the shoes in a plastic bag in my closet overnight.

They are satin with a little bit of leather for trim and a ballet shoe tie(which I'm not planning to keep for the final).

Thanks!


----------



## Tenley10

those are gorgeous *Lisa*!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*chloe speaks  *thank you!! Boris the kitty is a busy body.. everything I'm doing he just absolutely _needs_ to help! So naturally, when I take pictures he'll want to join in too! 

I had to order over a certain amount to get wholesale prices so I got:

SS20, SS16 & SS12 = 750 each
SS9 = 2x1440
SS7 = 1440
Shoe sz 41!

I didn't use as many SS20 & SS16 as I would've liked.. alot more than when I first started but I think it still turned out pretty well.. 

For the one shoe... Hmm... I keep them in little storage thingys and from what I can see.... I'm 1/3 into my SS20 & SS16 and just slightly over half of the SS12 & SS9! And only 1/4 of the SS7s left, so I might need to get some more!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Tenley10* Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

Lisa  They look amazing....can't wait to see more photos and modeling pics!  I would imagine you are rather happy to get to that point too


----------



## rdgldy

*lisa*, really lovely!


----------



## gheaden

Lisa, your shoes came out great.


----------



## mimi0011

Thanks so much, Lisalovesshoes!  Wow, amazing strass job!  LOVE IT!!!

Thanks for clarifying!  I actually ordered them and will start soon.  I found a thread with what others have ordered for their Som1, so I ordered half and will re-assess.

I will follow your technique.  Unfortunately, I ordered the E6000!  But, I will also order the Gemtac.  I really appreciate all of your tips and advice.  I will make sure to let you all know of my progress!!!

LOVE, LOVE your shoes 



lisalovesshoes said:


> *mimi0011* yes those are Crystal AB... I'm not sure about the amounts you should buy so maybe the other ladies might chime in on that!
> 
> With the glue, E6000 is industrial strength but after reading the warning label about it being carcinogenic, I threw it out straight away! It stunk up my whole room, my cats evacuated immediately too! It's quite stringy and dries too quickly for me..
> 
> I used Gem-Tac and it's a dream to work with! It doesn't dry too quickly so you can reposition the crystals and tweak it as you go. It has no strong smells either!!
> 
> And yes! You do need tweezers, I used one with a slanted and curved tip. I found it easier to store and sort the crystals in cylindrical containers too! I used the lid to put a small amount of crystals and pick them up with my tweezers, dip it glue which is squeezed onto a small piece of cardboard.. then put the crystal on the shoe!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## ochie

gorgeous *lisa*


----------



## amazigrace

You did a great job, Lisa!


----------



## frick&frack

SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!!  volcano crystals are so amazing!  looks like your kitty wants something strassed too 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally finished one shoe and have done 1/4 on the other...
> 
> Here are some pics...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to finish them and wear them out!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I generally leave things with a "smoke" smell outside on my screened in porch for a few days.  that seems to take care of the odor.  I think keeping them in a plastic bag will trap the odor.



chloe speaks said:


> Does anyone know a good way to get
> 
> the smell of smoke out of shoes in a green way (I'm not that into Febrezing)?
> 
> I received my pair for Strassing last week and they smelled faintly of cigarette smoke, but as I have been wearing them around the house a bit, the smell is more noticeable (i guess from the heat of my feet). I picked them up on eBay for a song and the seller did not mention and I did not look, but it's kind of bothering me....I've put off my strassing to deal with this first. Right now, I've got socks full of baking powder in the shoes and sprinkled lightly over the shoes in a plastic bag in my closet overnight.
> 
> They are satin with a little bit of leather for trim and a ballet shoe tie(which I'm not planning to keep for the final).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## roussel

Great work Lisa!

BTW, anyone remember who did the pink suede fontanettes with Volcano crystals?  I tried doing a search in the old thread and I cannot find it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

roussel said:


> Great work Lisa!
> 
> BTW, anyone remember who did the pink suede fontanettes with Volcano crystals? I tried doing a search in the old thread and I cannot find it.


 
LouboutinNerd

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-266.html#post16095063


----------



## roussel

Thanks Naked!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you *authenticplease, rdgldy, gheaden, ochie, amazigrace, frick&frack ,roussel*!! I'm halfway through now!! 

*mimi0011* thank you again! Good luck with yours and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Aniski

Lisa they look amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look fabulous, Lisa!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Great job lisa!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am in the process of removing the White dye from my Declics in preparation to dye them midnight blue and then apply my Cobalt crystals which arrived this week. So excited!

Lisa, your shoes are beautiful and your kitty is so cute!


----------



## vhdos

Amazing job Lisa!  So pretty


----------



## roussel

JetSetGo! said:


> I am in the process of removing the White dye from my Declics in preparation to dye them midnight blue and then apply my Cobalt crystals which arrived this week. So excited!
> 
> Lisa, your shoes are beautiful and your kitty is so cute!




OMG Jet those are gonna turn out spectacular!  I can't wait to see!!

I am finally done with my Fire Opals!!! Will post pics soon


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> I am in the process of removing the White dye from my Declics in preparation to dye them midnight blue and then apply my Cobalt crystals which arrived this week. So excited!
> 
> Lisa, your shoes are beautiful and your kitty is so cute!



The cobalt crystals must be amazing.  I can't wait to see how these turn out!


----------



## authenticplease

Jet-Can't wait for you to begin strassing!  Talk about multi purpose......you buy/wear them as they originally came, then spray them white.....and now they are being strassed!  Fantastic

F&F-Love your new Avi!

Roussel-FOS finished photos & modeling pics?!


----------



## RedBottomLover

lisalovesshoes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally finished one shoe and have done 1/4 on the other...
> 
> Here are some pics...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to finish them and wear them out!!!


those are stunning! i wish i had the creative eye you do, to do something like that.


----------



## roussel

Here are my Fire Opal Ron Rons   It was a challenge taking pics of these beauties


----------



## authenticplease

So amazing......


----------



## chloe speaks

Roussel: Wow! how long did it take you to complete your journey in Strassland?

Hey, has anyone ordered from rhinestonebiz.com lately? I finally got my numbers of beads and am on the page but can't put anything in my shopping cart? the site worked last week when I ordered my sample card, so I know it's not my computer....


----------



## joanniii

Whoa! Can't believe how much I have missed 

*lisalovesshoes* Oh your flats are looking amazing! I really love that multicolour effect you get with strassing using AB crystals! I am so excited for you and hope you'll get the other shoe done soon!

*roussel*Ahh, finally get to see pretty pics of your gorgeous Ron Rons! I'll bet if you wear these in the sun they are going to sparkle like crazy 

*Jet * Can't wait to see how your Declics are going to turn out with the cobalt blue!! 

(I am sorry if I've missed anyone!)


----------



## RedBottomLover

chloe speaks said:


> Roussel: Wow! how long did it take you to complete your journey in Strassland?
> 
> Hey, has anyone ordered from rhinestonebiz.com lately? I finally got my numbers of beads and am on the page but can't put anything in my shopping cart? the site worked last week when I ordered my sample card, so I know it's not my computer....


I just got on the site and I'm able to add things to my cart & check out perfectly fine.


----------



## frick&frack

authenticplease said:


> F&F-Love your new Avi!


^thank you!  love your pup!




roussel said:


> Here are my Fire Opal Ron Rons  It was a challenge taking pics of these beauties


I was literally taken aback when your shoes hit my screen...just stunning!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

All the way, roussel!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh... My... Goodness!!!!!!!!!! Those are jaw dropping


----------



## Theren

ok ladies.. so youve seen the shoes.. (I attached another picture for reference). I will be doing the entire wedge and I am trying to decide between these options:

Glacier blue
Jet AB
Silk AB
or Sun AB
 (see below)


----------



## chloe speaks

Theren said:


> ok ladies.. so youve seen the shoes.. (I attached another picture for reference). I will be doing the entire wedge and I am trying to decide between these options:
> 
> Glacier blue
> Jet AB
> Silk AB
> or Sun AB
> (see below)


 
I have been staring at crystal charts all weekend and finally made my own purchase - it's hard to decide isn't it? Personally, I think the background makes a considerable difference in the outcome, especially if you're not going down to the tiniest crystals (ie 7ss or so) to fill in spaces, so the only one which I wouldn't use is the Jet. I like them all but think the Glacier Blue would look great (from the picture you attached, it doesn't have any blue in it...????) and second best would be Silk AB.


----------



## Theren

I wear black a lot so I have been leaning towards the Sun AB but I usually get 5 different size crystals. Ranging from 20ss to 6ss. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## kgirl<3

Theren said:


> I wear black a lot so I have been leaning towards the Sun AB but I usually get 5 different size crystals. Ranging from 20ss to 6ss. Anyone else have an opinion?



I vote silk!


----------



## 5elle

^^Another vote for silk.


----------



## authenticplease

Theren-Of the five colors you choose, I like Glacier Blue first then Silk AB.  The Glacier Blue almost seems like a 'cinderella' crystal slipper which I think is 

But I think it depends on your wardrobe and how you would wear these.  I thought I read that you wear alot of black......is there a silver'ish' color, not a black, that might work better with your current wardrobe?  I know this is such a labor of love and just want to make sure you get to wear them as often as possible!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Roussel, I die! Your FO's are fantastic. 

Theren, I would go for Silk I think. It's so pretty!


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies.. I think you've pushed me to go for the Silk.. since it can be worn with anything. I intend on wearing these with jeans as well as to get dressed up. Authentic you as well as I know even with the chill in the air here in Atlanta open toes are still allowed.


----------



## vuittonamour

theren, i strongly suggest glacier blue. i think there will be more white flashes in that stone to compliment the shoe better. i did silk ab for my metallic gold yoyos and they turned out amazing, but i think it's because the stones picked up the metallic background and they just meshed. i think the silk ab will provide too much contrast on a patent white shoe...that's just my personal opinion. either one will look beautiful but i would DEFINITELY go for glacier blue.


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour said:


> theren, i strongly suggest glacier blue. i think there will be more white flashes in that stone to compliment the shoe better. i did silk ab for my metallic gold yoyos and they turned out amazing, but i think it's because the stones picked up the metallic background and they just meshed. i think the silk ab will provide too much contrast on a patent white shoe...that's just my personal opinion. either one will look beautiful but i would DEFINITELY go for glacier blue.



Lol this is what exactly what I was afraid of with the silk.


----------



## vuittonamour

have you ordered any just to try? i know it's frustrating having to wait longer to place your main order but it's worth it to spend a couple bucks just to see if the contrast will be too much or if it will give you the look you're going for.


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour said:


> have you ordered any just to try? i know it's frustrating having to wait longer to place your main order but it's worth it to spend a couple bucks just to see if the contrast will be too much or if it will give you the look you're going for.



I found my color chart and It just doesnt look right on white patient. I did however really like the way the Vitrial Light and the Sun AB look.. so again I'm at a crossroads.


----------



## vuittonamour

if there is 2 or three colors you're torn between, it's best to order like half a gross or so to see how a bunch of them look together. it gives you a better sense of how it will look covering the shoe. i had a color card with one of the samples i ordered to try and one crystal was definitely not enough to give me an idea of how it would look all over the shoe, so i ordered three colors and chose the best one. silk AB looks awesome against metallics (here's 2 pics of mine, sorry i don't have better photos yet...i've been a bad tpfer) but against white something with more clear undertones or at least something that flashes mainly white is going to look best. it is always best to find something that will compliment the shoe. i think vitrail light and something with blue undertones (like glacier blue or perhaps the new moonlight blue?? personally i think that would look amazing!) would look great.


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour said:


> if there is 2 or three colors you're torn between, it's best to order like half a gross or so to see how a bunch of them look together. it gives you a better sense of how it will look covering the shoe. i had a color card with one of the samples i ordered to try and one crystal was definitely not enough to give me an idea of how it would look all over the shoe, so i ordered three colors and chose the best one. silk AB looks awesome against metallics (here's 2 pics of mine, sorry i don't have better photos yet...i've been a bad tpfer) but against white something with more clear undertones or at least something that flashes mainly white is going to look best. it is always best to find something that will compliment the shoe. i think vitrail light and something with blue undertones (like glacier blue or perhaps the new moonlight blue?? personally i think that would look amazing!) would look great.



Good idea! I will take your advice and order just a few of each and see which I like the best. Ill take pics of each and have you ladies help me out lol! So torn


----------



## roussel

chloe speaks said:


> Roussel: Wow! how long did it take you to complete your journey in Strassland?


Thanks.  Not too long for this pair.  I've been working on this pair for a little over a week, just a few hours each day.  I'm still in Strassland finishing another pair, and then one last pair after that, then I think I am done. 


Thank you *authentic, joannii, frick&frack, Batty, lorna, Jet*!  


Theren, personally I think the crystal should perfectly match the white background.  Have you checked out white opal?  I know it could be a bit less fun.  I like the idea of the glacier blue too if you just place the crystals close enough so the white does not show through.


----------



## vuittonamour

i know the feeling...i am going to order like 10 different colors to try when my SO wedding shoes come in! hope i only have two more months till they're here  and even then i am not sure i will be happy...i was researching custom coatings to get the look i want  i'm nuts


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour said:


> i know the feeling...i am going to order like 10 different colors to try when my SO wedding shoes come in! hope i only have two more months till they're here  and even then i am not sure i will be happy...i was researching custom coatings to get the look i want  i'm nuts



I know the feeling.. my boyfriend and I have been talking engagement for about 10 months now. He lost his job back in feb. which put things on hold but I know we both want to get married next year... so I am keeping my eye out for shoes for that even though Im not engaged officially yet. He went on a very promising interview today so hopefully:okay:


----------



## vuittonamour

awh hope things work out for you. i was out of work from march to mid september so i definitely know what that's like. my boyfriend hasn't been able to save ANYTHING until i moved down (which was just barely a month ago) so his expenses have been so high he's barely been able to pocket anything. hopefully now that i am down here helping him pay for rent and other bills things will progress much more quickly  haha no ring yet...but when i was in nyc a month ago i could not stand it and just went ahead and ordered my shoes because i knew the style and the leather i wanted and i was afraid they wouldn't be available if i waited too long. so, i took the plunge and will begin strassing once they get here


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know if "metallic laminated leather" can be dyed like ordinary leather?

Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

Yes, it can but you will have to buy a leather color 'stripper' to pull all of the metallic off of the leather.  Then you can spray them another color.

I dye a pair of metallic laminato RonRons a bright blue....HTH!


----------



## Miss T.

That is great, thank you! I was thinking of dying them and then strassing them... 
Do you know what a color stripper is called? Thank you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Miss T.* I'm not sure if Waproo is available where you are but the stripper I used is just called Stripper and it looks like this...



I'm sure if you go to your local cobbler they'll have something similar!!


----------



## authenticplease

You can order it here, Miss T

http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Nu_Life_Color_Preparer_p/10041.htm


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you so much, *lisalovesshoes* and *authenticplease*, I will look into it. It seems like nobody wants to ship fluids to Norway, I´ll try the cobblers here and see what they say. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## lolitablue

Miss T. said:


> Thank you so much, *lisalovesshoes* and *authenticplease*, I will look into it. It seems like nobody wants to ship fluids to Norway, I´ll try the cobblers here and see what they say. Thanks again for the help!


 
Stripping off color may be something that you want to pay a pro to do, IMHO!!!  I would be scared to get in that territory!! Hope you find one cobbler who'd be willing to do it!!!   Good Luck!!!


----------



## paris123

anybody has ever thinking to do your shoes like brian atwood donna pump (bow at the back of the shoes)? 

It doesn't look hard to do, but i don't know where to find a thick ribbon (so it would be a sturdy bow).


----------



## lisalovesshoes

My cobbler said it's very easy so instead of charging me $85 for colour change on my gold grafitti flats.. ie. get the grafitti off.. I can buy the stripper, preparer and gold dye for $30 and do it myself! You just brush on the stripper, let it sit for a few moments and wipe off with an old cloth.. Repeat until desired effect.. In my case until the grafitti was off which only took once... Let it dry, brush on the preparer... Then paint on the new colour!


----------



## authenticplease

^^I did my RonRons myself too....the color stripper is easy to use.


----------



## sarasmith3269

sooo...I could turn these into classic black pigalles?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...38107?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb091c25b


----------



## chloe speaks

just a question to authentic and others who have dyed their leathers. Which dye did you use and how durable of a finish is it? Did you all strip it first, then dye?

I had a pair of Manolos that I bought second-hand that were a dull taupe (but were in good condition) and I used the Meltonian black paint on w/o stripping. After a few wears, I cold see some of the taupe underneath because the black had worn off 

I just painted over a satin CL with Lumiere, a fabric/leather paint and I have to say, steady hand as I have, I'm glad I'll be Strassing over it  . I'm sure you ladies who sprayed have a much better time of it. I think painting isn't that easy because of all the seams....i'll post pics later of my not too professional paint job.


----------



## authenticplease

Sara-Yes, you should be able to make them classic black


Chloe-I have only ever used the Meltonian Color with the stripper/preparer.  I found that the 'trick' to them looking crisp and professional is taking time to tape them up properly.  If you look through the original thread, the first 20 or so pages have lots of color change projects.....most everyone used the blue painters tape.  

Here is what the shoetreemarketplace.com says about the stripper/preparer.....

_Meltonian Nu-Life Color Preparer safely and quickly strips waxes, dirt, and finishes from leather, vinyl, or plastic surfaces_

HTH!


----------



## roussel

Curious about this color stripper.  I wonder if it can take off black stains on my yellow patent clutch.  I accidentally stored it with a black leather clutch and the black dye transfered onto the yellow patent.  Now since the yellow clutch is damaged, I want to turn it into something pretty.  May be worth a shot.


----------



## Miss T.

I went to see the local cobblers here, and although there appear to be no color-preparers around, they told me to use what they use: acetone. So I guess I´ll give it a shot.


----------



## amazigrace

*authentic,* you are SO helpful on here, and
I have a question for you. Can you use the spray
Meltonian to change the color of patent? I have 
a pair of turquoise ron-rons I'd like to change to
black so I can strass them. Is that what'd you'd
use - the spray Meltonian? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

^^I have never changed the color of patent, just nappa.  I know Nerdy painted a patent pair she had with nail polish and they looked amazing 

 Do you have a pair of patent 'beaters' around that you can experiment on?


----------



## amazigrace

*authentic,* hahaha - beaters! No, I really don't. I'm
bad about getting rid of things that get to that category.
I think I read somewhere on here that someone used
model paint to paint their patent shoes.That's probably
the best thing to do.

You're so sweet (and funny!) Thank you so much for
your quick reply.


----------



## amazigrace

*hanna,* where are you and where are
your beautiful black strassed shoes? I've been
waitiing and waiting to see your finished
project!


----------



## ellewoods

Does anyone have experience strassing a leather that isn't a uniform color? I am thinking of doing a pair of red karey decolettes since they are a little banged up. I just can't figure out what they would look like when strassed!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Theren

Elle... if you look in the original thread there was someone who strassed a multi color shoe.. Ill see if I can find the thread for you.

Edit: Found it!! Karwood strassed her black armadillos

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-161.html#post14664394


----------



## Hanna_M

amazigrace said:


> *hanna,* where are you and where are
> your beautiful black strassed shoes? I've been
> waitiing and waiting to see your finished
> project!



I'm still here! Just a bit quiet as work is kicking off!

First shoe is nearly done and looking pretty damn good I like to think. As you noted above, they were sprayed with acrylic model spray directly onto the patent leather. It will scratch off if you try but works okay for strassing.


----------



## roussel

^ Oooh I wanna see this too Hanna


----------



## ellewoods

Theren said:


> Elle... if you look in the original thread there was someone who strassed a multi color shoe.. Ill see if I can find the thread for you.
> 
> Edit: Found it!! Karwood strassed her black armadillos
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-161.html#post14664394


 
Those are gorgeous! The red karys are a little different since they don't have bands of color so I wouldn't strass them with multiple colors. I would pick one and hope there was a cool effect since the patent underneath would have some color change across the shoe (if that makes sense)....


----------



## Theren

ellewoods said:


> Those are gorgeous! The red karys are a little different since they don't have bands of color so I wouldn't strass them with multiple colors. I would pick one and hope there was a cool effect since the patent underneath would have some color change across the shoe (if that makes sense)....


It does. Honestly if your using the hotfix crystals (even if you dont use the tool) As long as you put them a bit closer together, I dont think you're going to get much variation.


----------



## mimi0011

Hi there!

I am currently working on strassing my decolzeps and just finished the 1 heel 

But, I have glue all over the crystals and I think that it affects the crystals ability to shine.  I am using the E6000 (so stringy) and they have dried for over 24 hrs.  Can I use something to clean the crystals with to take some of the excess glue off?

Also, if I am doing something wrong, please chime in.  It is my first project and I feel like the crystals don't shine as well as they should.

I appreciate any input before I do the other heel and platform.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Moon2020

If the E-6000 has dried, you will have to gently scrape it off with a razor blade/other sharp instrument.

E6000 is an industrial adhesive.  Product information can be found here: http://www.biosafe-inc.com/_tds/e6000_tds.pdf 
The MSDS is here: http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/MSDS E-6000.pdf

The best way to clean swarovski (strass) is to wash it with warm water and just a very small tad of a very mild dilute sink dish detergent.

In the case of shoes, a damp cloth with a trace amount of the detergent on it, pat with clean damp cloth, and then pat dry with a clean lint-free soft cloth and follow with a polishing cloth.  Remember not to saturate the shoe with any of the liquid soap/water by wringing out the cloth prior to touching the crystals with it.   

Swarovski corporate stores sell a cleaning kit.  Most Swarovski SAs should know what it is as it is normally located behind the sales counter.  It is also sold online http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/200454/product/Cleaning___Decor_Kit.html or the optik kit for the professional optiks is here http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/1295697/product/Cleaning_Set.html

A microfiber eyeglass cleaning cloth would work also if the fear of getting anything wet near your CLs makes you cringe.



mimi0011 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am currently working on strassing my decolzeps and just finished the 1 heel
> 
> But, I have glue all over the crystals and I think that it affects the crystals ability to shine.  I am using the E6000 (so stringy) and they have dried for over 24 hrs.  Can I use something to clean the crystals with to take some of the excess glue off?
> 
> Also, if I am doing something wrong, please chime in.  It is my first project and I feel like the crystals don't shine as well as they should.
> 
> I appreciate any input before I do the other heel and platform.  THANKS!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i think the only thing you can do about excess glue is literally pick it off the crystals. if you take any kind of solvent to the shoes it will dissolve the glue in places you don't want, hence crystals falling off. i would suggest a different glue. e6000 does dry so stringy, and quickly. a lot of us here use gem tac, and while it may not hold as well, it doesn't have strong fumes and allows some leeway with the placement of the crystals. and it dries clear and is very easy to pick off. however, i would notice a glop of glue before it completely dried and waited to pick it off, but then when i went to look for it i was hard pressed to find it after it dried. i would try the other shoe with a different glue to avoid it from affecting the shine of your crystals.


----------



## kgirl<3

For your other heel and platform, I highly recommend a thin fine tipped paintbrush to apply the glue. It makes it easier to apply to the surface and manipulate the glue's adhesive strings to make sure nothing lands on the crystals.

Instead of picking the glue off by hand, it might be worth trying a hard bristled toothbrush to dislodge the glue on the surface. I bet a suede brush or similar would work great on this, if you have one handy.



mimi0011 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am currently working on strassing my decolzeps and just finished the 1 heel
> 
> But, I have glue all over the crystals and I think that it affects the crystals ability to shine.  I am using the E6000 (so stringy) and they have dried for over 24 hrs.  Can I use something to clean the crystals with to take some of the excess glue off?
> 
> Also, if I am doing something wrong, please chime in.  It is my first project and I feel like the crystals don't shine as well as they should.
> 
> I appreciate any input before I do the other heel and platform.  THANKS!!!


----------



## mimi0011

Thanks, Moon2020!  That was so helpful.  I will definitely check out all the links you provided.  I really appreciate your help!



Moon2020 said:


> If the E-6000 has dried, you will have to gently scrape it off with a razor blade/other sharp instrument.
> 
> E6000 is an industrial adhesive.  Product information can be found here: http://www.biosafe-inc.com/_tds/e6000_tds.pdf
> The MSDS is here: http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/MSDS E-6000.pdf
> 
> The best way to clean swarovski (strass) is to wash it with warm water and just a very small tad of a very mild dilute sink dish detergent.
> 
> In the case of shoes, a damp cloth with a trace amount of the detergent on it, pat with clean damp cloth, and then pat dry with a clean lint-free soft cloth and follow with a polishing cloth.  Remember not to saturate the shoe with any of the liquid soap/water by wringing out the cloth prior to touching the crystals with it.
> 
> Swarovski corporate stores sell a cleaning kit.  Most Swarovski SAs should know what it is as it is normally located behind the sales counter.  It is also sold online http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/200454/product/Cleaning___Decor_Kit.html or the optik kit for the professional optiks is here http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/1295697/product/Cleaning_Set.html
> 
> A microfiber eyeglass cleaning cloth would work also if the fear of getting anything wet near your CLs makes you cringe.


----------



## mimi0011

I think I will do that, vuittomamour!  I was gonna use Gem tac, but decided on E6000 because they sold it at rhinestoneshop.com.  Silly...but convenient.  It's such a pain to work with.  I will try to clean of the crystals as you suggested.  The glue really is easy to pick off and once it dries, it is actually not that noticeable.  However, it definitely affects the shine!

I will try and get the Gem tac tomorrow.  Thanks for your advice!




vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ i think the only thing you can do about excess glue is literally pick it off the crystals. if you take any kind of solvent to the shoes it will dissolve the glue in places you don't want, hence crystals falling off. i would suggest a different glue. e6000 does dry so stringy, and quickly. a lot of us here use gem tac, and while it may not hold as well, it doesn't have strong fumes and allows some leeway with the placement of the crystals. and it dries clear and is very easy to pick off. however, i would notice a glop of glue before it completely dried and waited to pick it off, but then when i went to look for it i was hard pressed to find it after it dried. i would try the other shoe with a different glue to avoid it from affecting the shine of your crystals.


----------



## mimi0011

Thanks, kgirl.  I will try that, too!  I just want it to dry for another day and I will then try to clean the crystals.  I will also consider gem tac as vuittonamour suggested.  Thanks for your help!!!




kgirl<3 said:


> For your other heel and platform, I highly recommend a thin fine tipped paintbrush to apply the glue. It makes it easier to apply to the surface and manipulate the glue's adhesive strings to make sure nothing lands on the crystals.
> 
> Instead of picking the glue off by hand, it might be worth trying a hard bristled toothbrush to dislodge the glue on the surface. I bet a suede brush or similar would work great on this, if you have one handy.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Now... on to my next project!! I was looking at my colour chart and noticed that Meridian Blue has the same iridescent effect! Would it be strange to put them on a black background??


----------



## Nhungfeller

wow they're sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautifullllllllllllll. Congrats. Bravo


----------



## caitle

OMG Lisa your volcano flats are gorgeous! They make my heart sing


----------



## Theren

Those are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Those are so gorgeous!


----------



## chloe speaks

bellissimo!


----------



## Aniski

Lisa - they are gorgeous!  You did an awesome job with them!


----------



## Hanna_M

Gah! They're lovely. I adore volcano! 

I really want to do a pair of volcano strass Fetichas... if anyone sees a pair size 40.5 going at a good price please let me know!


----------



## erinmiyu

*lisa* those are so pretty!


----------



## mimi0011

Beautiful, Lisa!!! Excellent job!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

Hanna_M said:


> Gah! They're lovely. I adore volcano!
> 
> I really want to do a pair of volcano strass Fetichas... if anyone sees a pair size 40.5 going at a good price please let me know!



this would look amazing. i am currently strassing the heels on my taupe fetichas. i started with the intention of only doing the heel part but now i may need some opinions about doing the rest of the shoe


----------



## vuittonamour

lisalovesshoes said:


> Now... on to my next project!! I was looking at my colour chart and noticed that Meridian Blue has the same iridescent effect! Would it be strange to put them on a black background??



these turned out beautiful! i'd love to have a pair of strassed flats too.


----------



## frick&frack

volcano is just magical!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Now... on to my next project!! I was looking at my colour chart and noticed that Meridian Blue has the same iridescent effect! Would it be strange to put them on a black background??


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

Lisa, they turned out fabulous!


----------



## Jönathan

*Lisa,* They look amazing! How long did it take you to finish them?


----------



## Theren

So now that Ive done my reveal! This is Crystal AB (left)and Tanzanite AB (right). Im waiting on my vitral light and silk to come in to see how those look.


----------



## gheaden

Lisa, I have said this before, but those turned out amazing.


----------



## Aniski

Theren I like the ones on the left...I think they look prettier!


----------



## bec_h_med

I thought that a crystal colour chart might be helpful to include on this thread so everyone can see them for comparison (saves searching when you don't know the different shades).


----------



## Aniski

Great idea bec!  I'm one of the people who don't know their crystal colors!


----------



## bec_h_med

Aniski said:


> Great idea bec!  I'm one of the people who don't know their crystal colors!



I only came across that because I kept searching for the different colours!!
Happy to be of help to someone.


----------



## bec_h_med

Ladies, I need opinions.....

I have a dark wood stack heel that I want to strass.  I'm not sure of the colour to use, I'm torn between gorgeous volcano and beautiful fire opal.

The fire opal will match better to the leather of the shoe, but I just adore the volcano.

What do you all think???

http://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/My New Shoes/


----------



## amazigrace

*bechmed,* I think as long as the fire opal matches the leather of the shoe, it would look better. But that's just my humble opinion!


----------



## bec_h_med

amazigrace said:


> *bechmed,* I think as long as the fire opal matches the leather of the shoe, it would look better. But that's just my humble opinion!



Thanks *Amazigrace*, thats what I was thinking too.  I just  the volcano sooo much.
I'm going to order some of both and try sticking them on with blutack to get an idea of the effect.

Bec


----------



## vuittonamour

theren, i vote crystal AB!

okay so even though i am not finished with my current project, i am thinking about my next total shoe makeover 

i have my strassed yoyos, soon to be my fetichas with the heel done...and i REALLY want some pigalle 120s or lady lynches but they seem to be extremely hard to find (esp. in regular leather), which is what i need because i want to dye before strassing to get a metallic shoe. i wanted to do gunmetal so i was going to dye something that color first, but i came across some purple metallic leather NPs that i am thinking about instead. i've been on the hunt for fifis or ron rons as well, no such luck. you may notice a pattern...i want to strass a closed toe shoe, but these NPs could look so pretty. so, should i go for these NPs and find a color that compliments the purple, or should i dye these pewter and THEN have a go...or should i wait to try and find some closed toes to strass instead? i need to find them soon because i want to wear them on my trip coming up in early dec. TIA!

here are the ones i'm contemplating: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180574106637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Ladies, can someone please tell me what brand I should use to dye canvas?  Thank you.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

hi! i am anticipating my first CL purchase and i REALLY want the Amber Strass all black, BUT cannot afford the $2400 price tag 

soooo...i was thinking about the black Ambertina which is about $900 and strassing the heel myself. 

any thoughts?? i know the crystals will cost but prob not as much as doing a whole shoe. am i wasting my time and money?


----------



## PyAri

^^ I think what you are trying to do is possible if you sand down the glitter heel of the ambertina. But are you okay with the fact that the ambertina has only 2 straps while the amber has 3? With a heel that high I think the 3rd strap would add more security.

 I'm not sure if its possible to order the strap separately or if you can even attach it to the ambertina. Also, are the colors different on the black amber/ambertina as they appeared to be on the fuschia/volcano strass version? I can't recall.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

PyAri said:


> ^^ I think what you are trying to do is possible if you sand down the glitter heel of the ambertina. But are you okay with the fact that the ambertina has only 2 straps while the amber has 3? With a heel that high I think the 3rd strap would add more security.
> 
> I'm not sure if its possible to order the strap separately or if you can even attach it to the ambertina. Also, are the colors different on the black amber/ambertina as they appeared to be on the fuschia/volcano strass version? I can't recall.



ugh i didn't think of all those details!  the amber (with glitter heel) has a strap around the ankle, the ambertina which is strassed does not. the amber is pewter and black while the more expensive ambertina is all black. 

i am rethinking this. i have a pair of gold/bronze platforms i got from DSW online on sale that resembles the Gucci Iman platform. i am thinking of ordering some volcano crystals from eBay and just experimenting first. do i buy the hot fix or flat back? which adhesive or glue should i use with leather? i am sorry to be annoying, i have read through almost every page here and the old thread and there is just so much info to sift through!! 

i know someone listed the sizes of their volcano strass crystals but i can't find it in search. idk which to order from eBay. 

also, anyone buy from this seller? the prices seem ok and they have good feedback. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Crystal-Rhin...submit=Search&_fsub=1082461013&_sid=813220503


----------



## amazigrace

jeNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone please tell me what brand I should use to dye canvas?  Thank you.



I think Tarrago is the best shoe dye and you can buy it here:

http://www.shoecaresupplies.com/Shoe_Dye_p/tarrago-color-kit.htm

HTH


----------



## bec_h_med

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ugh i didn't think of all those details!  the amber (with glitter heel) has a strap around the ankle, the ambertina which is strassed does not. the amber is pewter and black while the more expensive ambertina is all black.
> 
> i am rethinking this. i have a pair of gold/bronze platforms i got from DSW online on sale that resembles the Gucci Iman platform. i am thinking of ordering some volcano crystals from eBay and just experimenting first. do i buy the hot fix or flat back? which adhesive or glue should i use with leather? i am sorry to be annoying, i have read through almost every page here and the old thread and there is just so much info to sift through!!
> 
> i know someone listed the sizes of their volcano strass crystals but i can't find it in search. idk which to order from eBay.



Hey, I'm new to strassing as well.
By the sounds of it, gemtac is the best glue.  You use the flat back type crystals (the hot fix need a special applicator to put them on, and I'm not sure I would want a hot thing near my Loubie babies).
The crystal sizes are personal preference.
Most people on here use a range of sizes from:
ss5 or 6
ss8
ss9
ss10
ss12
ss16
ss20

I'd suggest doing what I have, which is to buy a small amount of crystals first to get an idea of the effect, and how may you will need (everyone will be different for this as the style of shoes differ, as do shoe sizes - obviously (Duh!)).

The sizes can be found on any site that sells swarovski crystals.  Or you can look here:
http://www.jewelrymaking-beads-library.com/ss-size.html

Hope that helps!
Bec


----------



## flsurfergirl3

bec_h_med said:


> Hey, I'm new to strassing as well.
> By the sounds of it, gemtac is the best glue.  You use the flat back type crystals (the hot fix need a special applicator to put them on, and I'm not sure I would want a hot thing near my Loubie babies).
> The crystal sizes are personal preference.
> Most people on here use a range of sizes from:
> ss5 or 6
> ss8
> ss9
> ss10
> ss12
> ss16
> ss20
> 
> The sizes can be found on any site that sells swarovski crystals.
> Hope that helps!
> Bec



thank you so much! i noticed people usually start by putting random single crystals all over the shoe, then they go in detail and fill in a specific area. so it's basically randomness, right?


----------



## jeNYC

amazigrace said:


> I think Tarrago is the best shoe dye and you can buy it here:
> 
> http://www.shoecaresupplies.com/Shoe_Dye_p/tarrago-color-kit.htm
> 
> HTH


 

thanks amazi!  

would you or anyone else know how many bottles i need to buy for a pair of flats?


----------



## bec_h_med

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thank you so much! i noticed people usually start by putting random single crystals all over the shoe, then they go in detail and fill in a specific area. so it's basically randomness, right?



Yeh, I guess so, or you could start patterning.  I think that there are so many different sizes though, that you basically start with the bigger stones, then fill in the gaps with the smaller ones.

Did you see the volcano flats that Lisalovesshoes did?  They made me fall in love with volcano.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

bec_h_med said:


> Yeh, I guess so, or you could start patterning.  I think that there are so many different sizes though, that you basically start with the bigger stones, then fill in the gaps with the smaller ones.
> 
> Did you see the volcano flats that Lisalovesshoes did?  They made me fall in love with volcano.



i know!!!! i was only gonna do a heel, but i know once i start i will wind up doing the whole thing!


----------



## bec_h_med

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i know!!!! i was only gonna do a heel, but i know once i start i will wind up doing the whole thing!



Hmmm, yes I have a feeling it will become an addiction for me too.
I've actually bought some manolos to have a practise on first before I attack my lovely vintage Loubs.


----------



## Theren

Sneak peak


----------



## lisalovesshoes

THANK YOU *gheaden, authenticplease, BattyBugs, frick&frack, vuittonamour, mimi0011, erinmiyu, Aniski, chloe speaks, BlondeBarbie, Theren, caitle, Nhungfeller*!!! Sorry for the very late reply! I only had my iphone over the weekend and it's not the best for posting replies!!!

*Jönathan* the bulk of it I did during my time off work.. I finished 2nd shoe in 4 days, doing a couple of hours in the morning and whenever I could. Unfortunately, I didn't really keep track of how much time it took before that.. I just did an hour or 2 here and there!

*Hanna_M*.. I would LOVE to strass my Fetichas too!! I'm thinking of doing them in Blue Meridian which has a similar effect to volcano.. I don't have a blue shoe yet so I think it'll be perfect!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Theren* I loooove crystal AB! I did my iphone cover in that! 

Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Theren

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Theren* I loooove crystal AB! I did my iphone cover in that!
> 
> Can't wait to see!!


 
I was going to use the virtal light but when I saw how good the crystal ab looked, I had to do it!


----------



## authenticplease

Theren...they are gonna be amazing!


----------



## Aniski

Theren - I can't wait to see the completed shoe pics!  They are going to be TDF!


----------



## Baggaholic

Theren said:


> Sneak peak



Whoa! I already visualized these! JAW DROPPING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## roussel

My 5th (and last hopefully!) pair.  Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB.  I've always wanted a shoe with crystal AB, and was going back and forth what to do with these ron rons.  I initially thought to use fuschia or fuschia ab, but decided to just go for the crystal ab since I think the pink background brings out the pink in the crystal more.  Just waiting for more crystals...


----------



## Theren

Wow those are stunning!


----------



## Aniski

Roussel - you're a pro!  Those look great!


----------



## Theren

Roussel, You'll have to post a 5 family pic when you're done!


----------



## frick&frack

they're beautiful so far!  I'm happy to see these...I've wondered how the pink would look strassed.



roussel said:


> My 5th (and last hopefully!) pair. Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB. I've always wanted a shoe with crystal AB, and was going back and forth what to do with these ron rons. I initially thought to use fuschia or fuschia ab, but decided to just go for the crystal ab since I think the pink background brings out the pink in the crystal more. Just waiting for more crystals...


----------



## ellewoods

Theren said:


> It does. Honestly if your using the hotfix crystals (even if you dont use the tool) As long as you put them a bit closer together, I dont think you're going to get much variation.


 
Thanks Theren.

What do you ladies think about doing Fire opal strass on the Red Kareys? Are the shoes too dark to put that color on? I am guessing most people (and Mr Louboutin) strass those over a true lipstick red shoe?


----------



## roussel

^ Maybe you can try getting some crystal samples to place on top of the red kareys?  I personally think it is not the perfect red base, because you are correct, it may be too dark, but maybe if you post a picture?  I was thinking of putting fire opals to my dark red suede declics before but I didn't like the look.  Luckily I found brighter red suede ron rons which are a perfect match.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

flsurfergirl3 said:


> hi! i am anticipating my first CL purchase and i REALLY want the Amber Strass all black, BUT cannot afford the $2400 price tag
> 
> soooo...i was thinking about the black Ambertina which is about $900 and strassing the heel myself.
> 
> any thoughts?? i know the crystals will cost but prob not as much as doing a whole shoe. am i wasting my time and money?




I strassed my gunmetal glitter ambertina's well 1 shoe is 80% complete. But I just strassed over the the glitter, I did not sand down the glitter , it is actually really gorgeous over the black glitter the jet hematite stones I used. I used flat backs and E6000 glue which was a pain and really messy but after the glue completely dried out they are stuck on there and not going anywhere. I am very pleased with the outcome I still have to clean up 1 shoe and finish them up and start on the last shoe. Here are a few pics for reference will post final pics when I complete them  Hope this helps p.s this is my very first time ever strassing anything I just went for it and I did mess up but you can't seem to tell. The strassed shoe is not complete and needs alot of cleaning up


----------



## rdgldy

nice!! very edgy!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I strassed my gunmetal glitter ambertina's well 1 shoe is 80% complete. But I just strassed over the the glitter, I did not sand down the glitter , it is actually really gorgeous over the black glitter the jet hematite stones I used. I used flat backs and E6000 glue which was a pain and really messy but after the glue completely dried out they are stuck on there and not going anywhere. I am very pleased with the outcome I still have to clean up 1 shoe and finish them up and start on the last shoe. Here are a few pics for reference will post final pics when I complete them  Hope this helps p.s this is my very first time ever strassing anything I just went for it and I did mess up but you can't seem to tell. The strassed shoe is not complete and needs alot of cleaning up



omg i LOVE it!!!! thank you so much, exactly what i was gonna try!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm...i thought about strassing over glitter...*adctd*...you are having good results?


----------



## PyAri

Wow, thank you SO MUCH for sharing adctd2onlnshpng.  I've been very curious how strassing over glitter (particularly with the Ambertina in mind) would work.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*roussel* I love it already!!

*adctd2onlnshpng* those ambertinas are hot!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you *Rdgldy , Lisaloveshoes* & your  very welcome *flsurfergrl3, Pyari* 

*Vuittonamour* - Yes it is really beautiful the  strass over the glitter  and E6000 made the glitter underneath shine even more after it dried up  My friend also did her multi glitter ambertinas in volcano strass   She also has only finished 1 shoe and they came out perfect! I will ask her if she will let me post her picture or if she can post them on here to share, she used gemtac and said she didn't have any problems at all and also just strassed right over the glitter  HTH


----------



## charliefarlie

roussel said:


> My 5th (and last hopefully!) pair.  Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB.  I've always wanted a shoe with crystal AB, and was going back and forth what to do with these ron rons.  I initially thought to use fuschia or fuschia ab, but decided to just go for the crystal ab since I think the pink background brings out the pink in the crystal more.  Just waiting for more crystals...









Can't wait to see the finished shoes Roussel, and I would love to see a strass family pic!


----------



## charliefarlie

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I strassed my gunmetal glitter ambertina's well 1 shoe is 80% complete. But I just strassed over the the glitter, I did not sand down the glitter , it is actually really gorgeous over the black glitter the jet hematite stones I used. I used flat backs and E6000 glue which was a pain and really messy but after the glue completely dried out they are stuck on there and not going anywhere. I am very pleased with the outcome I still have to clean up 1 shoe and finish them up and start on the last shoe. Here are a few pics for reference will post final pics when I complete them  Hope this helps p.s this is my very first time ever strassing anything I just went for it and I did mess up but you can't seem to tell. The strassed shoe is not complete and needs alot of cleaning up








Wow wow wow! These are amazing!


----------



## joanniii

*roussel* Crystal AB on the suede Ron Rons look lovely! And I agree with you that the pink suede already brings out the color anyway  Looking forward to seeing the final product!

*adctd2onlnshpng* How lovely does the glittery leather look matched with the Jet Hematite crystals!! OK I think my mind is set - I am going to use Jet Hematite for my next strassing project - it seems to be so shiny and blingy I love it! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Popsicool

authenticplease said:


> Yes, it can but you will have to buy a leather color 'stripper' to pull all of the metallic off of the leather.  Then you can spray them another color.
> 
> I dye a pair of metallic laminato RonRons a bright blue....HTH!



*authentic* I know I'm a bit late (been MIA and just managed to catch up on my FAVOURITE thread!!!) but I'd love to see photos of your project, pretty please? Sounds awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes will be showstoppers!!!!!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I strassed my gunmetal glitter ambertina's well 1 shoe is 80% complete. But I just strassed over the the glitter, I did not sand down the glitter , it is actually really gorgeous over the black glitter the jet hematite stones I used. I used flat backs and E6000 glue which was a pain and really messy but after the glue completely dried out they are stuck on there and not going anywhere. I am very pleased with the outcome I still have to clean up 1 shoe and finish them up and start on the last shoe. Here are a few pics for reference will post final pics when I complete them  Hope this helps p.s this is my very first time ever strassing anything I just went for it and I did mess up but you can't seem to tell. The strassed shoe is not complete and needs alot of cleaning up


----------



## PyAri

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *My friend also did her multi glitter ambertinas in volcano strass  She also has only finished 1 shoe and they came out perfect! I will ask her if she will let me post her picture or if she can post them on here to share,* she used gemtac and said she didn't have any problems at all and also just strassed right over the glitter  HTH


OMG, I would love to see these.  This is exactly the project I was considering doing, but gave up because I wasn't sure I could handle the heel height with only 2 straps.  Would love to see pics if you or her could post


----------



## Theren

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I strassed my gunmetal glitter ambertina's well 1 shoe is 80% complete. But I just strassed over the the glitter, I did not sand down the glitter , it is actually really gorgeous over the black glitter the jet hematite stones I used. I used flat backs and E6000 glue which was a pain and really messy but after the glue completely dried out they are stuck on there and not going anywhere. I am very pleased with the outcome I still have to clean up 1 shoe and finish them up and start on the last shoe. Here are a few pics for reference will post final pics when I complete them  Hope this helps p.s this is my very first time ever strassing anything I just went for it and I did mess up but you can't seem to tell. The strassed shoe is not complete and needs alot of cleaning up


 

Those are incredible!


----------



## authenticplease

Popsicool said:


> *authentic* I know I'm a bit late (been MIA and just managed to catch up on my FAVOURITE thread!!!) but I'd love to see photos of your project, pretty please? Sounds awesome!


 
Don't remember when I posted in the first thread but here are photos from the color change


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more.....


----------



## amazigrace

*adctd2onlnshpng,* your ambertinas look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

Wow authentic! love the new blue color!  Are you planning on strassing? 
A! Please post finished pics of your shoes when  you are done.  I've seen those volcano ambertinas too and they are amazing!


----------



## phiphi

*roussel* - i can't wait to see the finished pair!
*addictd* - they look spectacular!!! 
*authentic* - what a stunning blue!


----------



## sarasmith3269

authentic - gorgeous!  Are the first pics after the stripper or before?


----------



## Popsicool

Ahhh *authentic* I remember now!!! Sorry, was having a late night morning.

Love the blue...


----------



## rdgldy

*authentic*, the blue is beautiful.  They look great.


----------



## Aniski

adctd - they look fab!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

charliefarlie said:


> Wow wow wow! These are amazing!



DITTO!


----------



## Theren

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
Since im waiting on more crystals.. here is progress currently.


----------



## BattyBugs

I need to stop looking at this thread. All of the amazing results make me want to get busy on my No. Prive slingbacks, which really look fine as they are. You ladies are doing fantastic jobs on your shoes.


----------



## amazigrace

*authentic,* you did an AWESOME job! Love them so much.


----------



## amazigrace

I'm starting on another strass project. I dyed my
bronze New Simples black. Then I'm going to 
strass them with Jet crystals. I used Tarrago
black dye. It took 3 light coats to cover them. 
I still have half a bottle of primer and dye left
so the dye goes a long way.


----------



## frick&frack

Theren & amazigrace--  getting excited to see your your projects turn out!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Charliefarlie, joaaniii, frick&frack, theren, mrsawesome, aniski, phiphi, amazigrace, & Batty * 

Cant wait to see the final results of your DIYs *amazigrace, theren* and *roussel*  

*Pyari * I have great news for you  Miami Boutique just received their shipment of the amber glitters (the version with the 3rd strap) I think those are the ones you were thinking of getting right? gosh I wish I had the money for them I would get them so fast and strass them with volcano


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Theren said:


> :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> Since im waiting on more crystals.. here is progress currently.




I really can't wait to see these they are going to be out of this world


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi, I am always amazed by the creativity and stick-to-it-iviness of you ladies.  Everthing is so impressively beautiful!  I noticed that most of you glitter or strass, has anyone ventured into spiking?  Do you think it's possible?


----------



## Theren

soleilbrun said:


> Hi, I am always amazed by the creativity and stick-to-it-iviness of you ladies. Everthing is so impressively beautiful! I noticed that most of you glitter or strass, has anyone ventured into spiking? Do you think it's possible?


 
That is going to be my next project actually. I have wanted to do a diy strass since march when I first got on the forum so I figured I'd work on that first, but I have decided after that Im going to do a pair of biancas or bananas spiked.


----------



## Theren

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I really can't wait to see these they are going to be out of this world


 

Thank you so much! I am so excited since this is my first CL diy project.


----------



## chloe speaks

*My process:*

*1.* eBay Louboutins; Pink Satin with a bow, pretty but a bit frumpy...

*2.* Trimmed off the scallops on the edge of the shoe. This did not go as smoothly as I liked as edging was adhered slightly differently throughout the shoe.

*3.* Painted with Lumiere silver metallic fabric/leather paint. I DID tape with blue painters tape, but it's not as great as I would like. Note: fabric paint on satin shoes does not give a wonderful stand alone finish, but for strassing, it's great base. 

*QUESTION:* What should I do with the Ballet Bow that the original design came with? I don't think it looks great with the new more glam look with strass, and I also don't think that painting over it will look professional enough. _*What does everyone think????*_


----------



## roussel

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Charliefarlie, joaaniii, frick&frack, theren, mrsawesome, aniski, phiphi, amazigrace, & Batty *
> 
> Cant wait to see the final results of your DIYs *amazigrace, theren* and *roussel*
> 
> *Pyari * I have great news for you  Miami Boutique just received their shipment of the amber glitters (the version with the 3rd strap) I think those are the ones you were thinking of getting right? gosh I wish I had the money for them I would get them so fast and strass them with volcano



Hmmm do I need amber glitters?


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> hmmm do i need amber glitters?


 
doo it!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*amazigrace* can't wait to see those in Jet!! I've been dying to see someone do that.. Progress photos please  

*chloe* if I was you, I'd ditch the bow. I think it'll look out of style with the strass... BTW, what crystals are you going with? AB?


----------



## ochie

roussel said:


> Hmmm do I need amber glitters?



Get them* Roussel*! I am also thinking of getting them, and strass them..


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

roussel said:


> Hmmm do I need amber glitters?




I WANT them tooooooo!!! if the Maggies don't work out when I get them tomorrow I will most likely exchange them for those I need volcano in my life


----------



## chloe speaks

*Popsicool*
I don't like the bow but what should I do with those loose ends of the bow?? 

Suggestions are welcome- the only thing I think is cut the strands close and hope the crystals will cover the hole.


----------



## PyAri

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Pyari * I have great news for you  Miami Boutique just received their shipment of the amber glitters (the version with the 3rd strap) I think those are the ones you were thinking of getting right? gosh I wish I had the money for them I would get them so fast and strass them with volcano







*adctd2onlnshpng*, *I freaking love you * 

you made my day!!!! The only thing holding me back from the glitters was the 3rd strap. Every boutique I called (St. Honore, Madison, Costa Mesa, etc.) told me there'd be no Amber Glitter.  SN:  I called the Miami boutique to order and then said they'd send me an agreement form to fill out, but I didn't get it.  Hopefully it will come tomorrow.  You are my CL angel!  

Sorry for the siderail, back on topic: *Amazigrace*, can't wait to see the final project.  *Chloe*, I don't really think the bows go with the look you are doing to do.  It is possible to get rid of them?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

PyAri said:


> vadriven.com/forums/images/smilies/worship.gif *adctd2onlnshpng*, *I freaking love you *
> 
> you made my day!!!! The only thing holding me back from the glitters was the 3rd strap. Every boutique I called (St. Honore, Madison, Costa Mesa, etc.) told me there'd be no Amber Glitter.  SN:  I called the Miami boutique to order and then said they'd send me an agreement form to fill out, but I didn't get it.  Hopefully it will come tomorrow.  You are my CL angel!
> 
> Sorry for the siderail, back on topic: *Amazigrace*, can't wait to see the final project.  *Chloe*, I don't really think the bows go with the look you are doing to do.  It is possible to get rid of them?





your welcome Babe  ok I will make sure they fax you or emaill you that form first thing tomorrow because my SA Angie said they are the only boutique that ordered it. So I have a feeling they will be gone by the end of the week!  The lovely Roussel said that the crystals will run about $100-$200 on Dreamtime.com so not bad if you strass them yourself


----------



## chloe speaks

i finally got a moment to catch up on the thread and see what others are up to.

*authentic and amazigrace* - i love that the Simples are going EXCITING. That is such a great blue *authentic* and I can't wait to see the Jet Hematite strassing *amazigrace*!

*soleilbrun* - nobody has diy studded here yet, so i am dying to see when someone does. usually when you stud, there is metal on the inside as well, which would probably be irritating to your foot, but as the shoes come lined w/ leather, it doesn't affect it. for diy, i was thinking that maybe the studs could just be glued on? if they aren't too far-out (ie the Rodart type) with some strong glue like the very effective but somewhat toxic smelling E6000...

*popsicaool* - i've been using the Crystal ABs; i'm almost done with one shoe. not the most unusual, but crystals are amazing! this is my first Strass, and I'm doing this project w/ my 3 yr old who is Strassing with me a pair of silver ballet type flats and Crystal AB is what we compromised/picked together.

*adctd2onlnshpng* - you've taken those ambertinas even "higher". those are showstoppers!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Girlzz... Mount St. Boutique have the Gold Amber Glitter as well !!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *authentic* I love that color of blue!! Would you please post a step by step starting with the taping?  LOL!!

I really need to know how to dye my shoes, myself!! Last time, cobbler did a crappy job!!

*chloe*!! Love the base color on those!!!


----------



## roussel

ochie said:


> Get them* Roussel*! I am also thinking of getting them, and strass them..



I think I will, if you do too Ochie!


----------



## ochie

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Girlzz... Mount St. Boutique have the Gold Amber Glitter as well !!!



are they the 3 strap glitter?


----------



## ochie

roussel said:


> I think I will, if you do too Ochie!




I will get them if 36 will work.. Angie will measure the insole for me tomorrow!


----------



## poppyseed

just wanted to share my now finished DIY with you...

not sure if you remember, got the VP Africa, dyed them (posted photos a while ago)and now I have added some sparkle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Theren

wiow those look incredible!


----------



## ochie

*poppy*-they are gorgeous!


----------



## PyAri

Poppy that was an amazing makeover!!! I absolutely love the final product. Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

FABULOUS job!!!!!!!!!!!! 



poppyseed said:


> just wanted to share my now finished DIY with you...
> 
> not sure if you remember, got the VP Africa, dyed them (posted photos a while ago)and now I have added some sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rdgldy

*poppyseed*, you did a wonderful job!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those are awesome poppy!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*poppy*!! Loving that colour!! You did a fantastic job with the glittering!


----------



## dnb020060

Hello DIY goddesses! I'm bidding on a pair of shoes on the bay (thanks to a lovely tPFer for posting them in deals and steals!) and if I get them they will be my first DIY project. They are awfully beat up but I'm wanting to strass them with the Volcano crystal. So here are my questions:







* Can I strass these shoes?
* If I do win them what base color would they need to be for volcano to look right?
* What would I do with the top black part?

Thank you for your help. I wanted to know before I got too serious with the bidding on them!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow poppy, beautiful job...love the color!


----------



## chloe speaks

Poppy,
What a great job - I didn't know I needed something in wine glitter until now


----------



## Popsicool

dnb020060 said:


> Hello DIY goddesses! I'm bidding on a pair of shoes on the bay (thanks to a lovely tPFer for posting them in deals and steals!) and if I get them they will be my first DIY project. They are awfully beat up but I'm wanting to strass them with the Volcano crystal. So here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Can I strass these shoes?
> * If I do win them what base color would they need to be for volcano to look right?
> * What would I do with the top black part?
> 
> Thank you for your help. I wanted to know before I got too serious with the bidding on them!



I've done volcano before so I'll offer my opinion..

1. Yes of course you can strass them. If you like the shape enough to spend $250 on crystals and 20-30hrs strassing, why not?

2. You can do volcano on lots of different colours: gold, pink, purple, black.. It's up to you really depending on what look you're after.

3. You could leave it black as it is, you could put volcano on it or you can leave it the same colour as you dye the shoes. Example, if you decide to go with purple base, leave those bits purple. I think that would look pretty choice..

Hope that helps.


----------



## dnb020060

Popsicool said:


> I've done volcano before so I'll offer my opinion..
> 
> 1. Yes of course you can strass them. If you like the shape enough to spend $250 on crystals and 20-30hrs strassing, why not?
> 
> 2. You can do volcano on lots of different colours: gold, pink, purple, black.. It's up to you really depending on what look you're after.
> 
> 3. You could leave it black as it is, you could put volcano on it or you can leave it the same colour as you dye the shoes. Example, if you decide to go with purple base, leave those bits purple. I think that would look pretty choice..
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you so much! Purple would be fantastic. I do indeed love the shape of the shoe (hence why I'm even considering such a dinged up pair) Excited now that I know they are not too damaged for strassing.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ochie said:


> are they the 3 strap glitter?



Yes Ochie, its *Amber* (with Ankle strap) *NOT* Ambertina 
Ohh, girlzzz can't wait to see the Strass-Glitter Ambers!


Roussel, i have an idea for you.
If you are intending to get those glitter Amber. Why you don't spray the glitter
or dye them Purple or Frambroise so that will give you the best base color that will pop the Volcano strass more. By that you will get the maximum contrast effect between the volcano and the Gold specchio 
Hope this helps


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks everyone!!! I enjoyed it very much. I love anything in shades of purple and didn't have a pair of Loubs in that colour yet Glittering is so fast, easy and cheap I definitely recomend it


----------



## Star86doll

Hey, everyones done great job!! wooow! 
I want to strass the volcano on my black jazz decollete or black patent lady claude but not sure if black would look good with volcano? what do you think? or shall I just strass the black jet or black diamond?


----------



## dearlucy

So I was in the CL boutique in Geneva today, and I fell in love with these gorgeous, gorgeous golden strassed YouYou's. Unfortunately they are size 39.5 and also 3,350.- CHF. Soooo...I have new plans: I'm quite artistic, and I'm pretty sure I can make this myself!! I was thinking I'd buy the Swarovski crystals + glue online, and spend about a week gluing. Ladies, I need your help.

FIRST thing: *What color of Swarovski crystal is this??* In the store it looked like a very light gold, I saw some other pics of the color "Dorado" but Dorado appears so dark!! This one is very light gold... I need to know the exact name of the color because it would be so disastrous if I ordered 3000 crystals of the wrong color...

SECOND thing: Tell me what you think. I have the above pair of Pigalle 120's in the rose color. *Would it look terribly stupid if I were to use this as the base for the gold strass??* Don't worry about the glue not sticking to patent leather, it will, I already checked. I'm just asking about the color. What do you think? Yes, no? (If no, what color could i put without appearing too Barbie-pink and tacky??)

Thanks ladies! I'm quite excited to start this


----------



## Theren

With christian louboutins I dont think any strass even pink is tacky. Here is a chart for you to be able to see what color crystals you might be interested in. Honestly from the picture it looks like crystal AB to me.. but wait for someone else to confirm that.

http://www.diyjewelrysupply.com/images/swarovski-crystal-bead-color-chart.jpg


----------



## BattyBugs

Poppy, the transformation is amazing. What a fabulous job!


----------



## chloe speaks

dearlucy said:


> So I was in the CL boutique in Geneva today, and I fell in love with these gorgeous, gorgeous golden strassed YouYou's. Unfortunately they are size 39.5 and also 3,350.- CHF. Soooo...I have new plans: I'm quite artistic, and I'm pretty sure I can make this myself!! I was thinking I'd buy the Swarovski crystals + glue online, and spend about a week gluing. Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> FIRST thing: *What color of Swarovski crystal is this??* In the store it looked like a very light gold, I saw some other pics of the color "Dorado" but Dorado appears so dark!! This one is very light gold... I need to know the exact name of the color because it would be so disastrous if I ordered 3000 crystals of the wrong color...
> 
> SECOND thing: Tell me what you think. I have the above pair of Pigalle 120's in the rose color. *Would it look terribly stupid if I were to use this as the base for the gold strass??* Don't worry about the glue not sticking to patent leather, it will, I already checked. I'm just asking about the color. What do you think? Yes, no? (If no, what color could i put without appearing too Barbie-pink and tacky??)
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm quite excited to start this


 

one: from my crystal sample chart from rhinestonebiz.com, it looks like Light Colorado Topaz AB. it's definitely an AB but those ABs photograph so differently. i'm currently using the Crystal AB, and it definitely has a pinkish rather than golden yellow glow.

two: i think they'd look gorgeous. the backgrounds only make a huge difference if you're not planning on doing it too densely. i think the pink will give a great glow to the yellowish crystals.


----------



## Popsicool

Star86doll said:


> Hey, everyones done great job!! wooow!
> I want to strass the volcano on my black jazz decollete or black patent lady claude but not sure if black would look good with volcano? what do you think? or shall I just strass the black jet or black diamond?



I think volcano on black would look good! I think these are done on dark purple but it gives you an idea of how it would look on black:







Volcano is such a versatile crystal and the background really guides the kind of tone it gives off..

Or Jet would be gorgeous as well if that's what you decide on:


----------



## Popsicool

dearlucy said:


> So I was in the CL boutique in Geneva today, and I fell in love with these gorgeous, gorgeous golden strassed YouYou's. Unfortunately they are size 39.5 and also 3,350.- CHF. Soooo...I have new plans: I'm quite artistic, and I'm pretty sure I can make this myself!! I was thinking I'd buy the Swarovski crystals + glue online, and spend about a week gluing. Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> FIRST thing: *What color of Swarovski crystal is this??* In the store it looked like a very light gold, I saw some other pics of the color "Dorado" but Dorado appears so dark!! This one is very light gold... I need to know the exact name of the color because it would be so disastrous if I ordered 3000 crystals of the wrong color...
> 
> SECOND thing: Tell me what you think. I have the above pair of Pigalle 120's in the rose color. *Would it look terribly stupid if I were to use this as the base for the gold strass??* Don't worry about the glue not sticking to patent leather, it will, I already checked. I'm just asking about the color. What do you think? Yes, no? (If no, what color could i put without appearing too Barbie-pink and tacky??)
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm quite excited to start this



Hi and welcome!

The stones you are after are metallic coated (so they give off a metal effect, not crystal and the light reflects off them instead of going inside of them). I'm pretty certain the colour you're looking for is Aurum which is a light metallic gold. Like this:






You're right Dorado is very similar but darker.

Second thing, personally I don't think it would look very good on the pink base. The effect you would get would be totally different from the original shoes you are wanting. If you really want to use those shoes, I'd recommend painting them a light gold first. Patent can't be dyed but another DIY-er here painted her patent Altis using acrylic model spray paint. Have a look through the thread, the member is *Hanna_M*.

And lastly, if you go ahead and order the crystals, you should order a few first just to make sure it's the colour you want, and then order then 3000. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## PyAri

Hello lovely ladies.  I got these shoes from the bay and I'm sad about the color difference between the left and right shoe.  The left shoe is bright ivory while the right shoe has a hint of pink.  The seller described this in the auction (yay for honest sellers!), but I was hoping it might not be obvious in real life.  Unfortunately it is.  

Do you think it's possible to dye the right shoe back to bright ivory? If so, what could I use?  Thank you in advance


----------



## rdgldy

I would doubt that you'd get an exact match.  I think you'd have to go darker and dye both shoes.


----------



## Popsicool

rdgldy said:


> I would doubt that you'd get an exact match.  I think you'd have to go darker and dye both shoes.



Agree. You can't dye a lighter colour. You'd have to bleach them, just like you would with hair colour. Are they genuinely different colours or is one just stained or was exposed to light for a long time?


----------



## PyAri

Thanks ladies. It looks like it may have been exposed to light for a long time unless there's a light pink rosey bow t dorcet.


----------



## vuittonamour

alright ladies i am venturing into the leather dying world. anyone who has dyed laminato, can you give some tips? do i need to buy the color preparer or are they able to be sprayed as they are? any help is appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Popsicool

vuittonamour said:


> alright ladies i am venturing into the leather dying world. anyone who has dyed laminato, can you give some tips? do i need to buy the color preparer or are they able to be sprayed as they are? any help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks.



I'd recommend getting a Tarrago kit (heaps on eBay), it comes with a preparer, applicator and dye and it's great quality, doesn't crack!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ sounds good. i think i am going to do a silvery color this time around, but i guess before i buy the dye i should check out the new crystal colors because i am strassing as well...


----------



## erinmiyu

*vuitton* iirc *authentic* posted about dying laminato and mentioned stripping the metallic dye frst. I am on the tiny internet, but you could search the thread.


----------



## vuittonamour

okay, looking for some votes! i am dying my shoes a silvery/platinum color and looking to strass for a silvery/white look. 

should i dye them metallic silver or platinum? or, should i try mixing the two?





then, should i use regular crystal or crystal moonlight (to give more of a bluish tinge...i love the effect of AB but i think crystal AB is just too pink for me...)? or maybe someone has some other suggestions? i also bought some vintage rose AB to try for the hell of it...i may want it to strass something else in the future. and i also saw some absolutely BEAUTIFUL flats at the madison boutique...they were like that platinum color with super super light pink crystals, i think they may have been vintage rose. just looking for something different than my gold/silk AB yoyos. all opinions/thoughts appreciated! TIA!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

vuittonamour said:


> okay, looking for some votes! i am dying my shoes a silvery/platinum color and looking to strass for a silvery/white look.
> 
> should i dye them metallic silver or platinum? or, should i try mixing the two?
> shoecaresupplies.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/tarrago-metallic-dye.jpg
> 
> then, should i use regular crystal or crystal moonlight (to give more of a bluish tinge...i love the effect of AB but i think crystal AB is just too pink for me...)? or maybe someone has some other suggestions? i also bought some vintage rose AB to try for the hell of it...i may want it to strass something else in the future. and i also saw some absolutely BEAUTIFUL flats at the madison boutique...they were like that platinum color with super super light pink crystals, i think they may have been vintage rose. just looking for something different than my gold/silk AB yoyos. all opinions/thoughts appreciated! TIA!!



I LOVE the Metallic Platinum dye !!! I just looked at the color chart and vintage rose is amazzzzzzzzinggggg!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I would go with the Metallic Silver. the platinum has a yellow tone to it. The preparer that comes with it is like a super strong nail polish remover, so you will be set with that.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

dearlucy said:


> FIRST thing: *What color of Swarovski crystal is this??* In the store it looked like a very light gold, I saw some other pics of the color "Dorado" but Dorado appears so dark!! This one is very light gold... I need to know the exact name of the color because it would be so disastrous if I ordered 3000 crystals of the wrong color...



Those are Swarovski's Crystal Metallic Light Gold rhinestones.  

Swarovski has three gold coatings:
1. Crystal Aurum - this coating contains real gold, either 22kt or 24kt, I can't remember which.  It is a very bright gold and, because the coating contains real gold, these are very expensive.  In additon, the genuine Swarovski coated Aurums are hard to find in all sizes because Swarovski usually makes them available to vendors only in the pre-holiday season, they are not part of their regular production line.  Aurum is one of the coatings available as a non- Swarovski custom coating through one of the distributors so you might be able to find it in all sizes at RhinestoneShop or Dreamtime.
2. Crystal Metallic Light Gold - this is one of Swarovski's newer coatings, I think it might have come out last Spring but it doesn't seem to have really caught on, not everyone stocks this color.  It is not as bright as the Aurum and should be widely available in all sizes as it is part of the regular production line.  I don't think this coating contains real gold as it is priced the same as Swarovski's other special effect coatings.
3. Crystal Golden Shadow - this is a semi transparent coating that has a soft gold flash similar to the color Light Colorado Topaz.  To me, this effect really needs a gold toned surface in order to flash even close to a gold color.

Hope this helps.
Karin


----------



## bec_h_med

CrystalsXpress said:


> OMG!  I love your crystals knowledge! I bow down to you.
> Bec


----------



## authenticplease

Just wanted to mention that there is now GREEN Frog Tape available for anyone painting shoes that is supposed to be MUCH better than the blue painters tape.


----------



## roussel

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Yes Ochie, its *Amber* (with Ankle strap) *NOT* Ambertina
> Ohh, girlzzz can't wait to see the Strass-Glitter Ambers!
> 
> 
> Roussel, i have an idea for you.
> If you are intending to get those glitter Amber. Why you don't spray the glitter
> or dye them Purple or Frambroise so that will give you the best base color that will pop the Volcano strass more. By that you will get the maximum contrast effect between the volcano and the Gold specchio
> Hope this helps



Great idea seductive!  Thanks! 
 Anyone can suggest what I can use to spray over glitter?  I wonder if the Krylon Fusion for Plastic will work.  Anyone have any experience using this?


----------



## CrystalsXpress

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^  i should check out the new crystal colors because i am strassing as well...


 
The Autumn/Winter 2011/2012 new color is Sunflower which is *very* similar to Light Topaz.  The new coating is Crystal Silver Night which is like Black Diamond except that it is a coating and not a transparent color.  And there is a new butterfly flat back  (article 2854).  So nothing really new here for your wedding shoes.

Swarovski does new product launches twice a year, a Fall/Winter launch sometime in mid-September and a Spring/Summer launch sometime in late February or early March.  They often add a soft summer launch where they put out a limited production run of a previously retired color (i.e. Ceylon Topaz) or a variation of a current production color (i.e. Dark Siam as an addition to Light Siam and Siam).  

To be honest, I thought this year's launch disappointing in both the quantity and quality of colors.  We used to get 3 or 4 new colors and at least one new coating per launch.  I suppose it might be a sign of the economic times but I would have at least liked any new color or coatings to be a little more unique.  

Karin


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

roussel said:


> Great idea seductive!  Thanks!
> Anyone can suggest what I can use to spray over glitter?  I wonder if the Krylon Fusion for Plastic will work.  Anyone have any experience using this?



You're welcome Hun, i was to ask your question to our lovelies coz
i am intending to do the same too! 
Lets rock those Ambers


----------



## dearlucy

roussel said:


> Great idea seductive! Thanks!
> 
> Anyone can suggest what I can use to spray over glitter? I wonder if the Krylon Fusion for Plastic will work. Anyone have any experience using this?



Thanks for the tips everyone! You guys are clearly AWESOME!! I ordered the Light Metallic Gold, and now I'm reading some old posts in this thread about how Hanna_M sprayed her shoes. Actually I'm sort of paranoid that the crystals will be glued to the spray, but the spray won't be able to handle the weight of the crystal and just flake off. Ahhh how embarrassing would that be...to be walking around and losing crystals with each step... I'll do some testing, I guess. But first, some comments about the previous few posts... 

@Roussel: I just saw your avatar and gasped!! Those are beautifully strassed, you did a really great job my dear!! Is that also Volcano on a gold base??

@Vuittonamour: I completely agree that Metallic Platinum is pretty sweet...and runner-up would be Metallic Gold. What did you end up choosing?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

dearlucy said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone! You guys are clearly AWESOME!! I ordered the Light Metallic Gold, and now I'm reading some old posts in this thread about how Hanna_M sprayed her shoes. Actually I'm sort of paranoid that the crystals will be glued to the spray, but the spray won't be able to handle the weight of the crystal and just flake off. Ahhh how embarrassing would that be...to be walking around and losing crystals with each step... I'll do some testing, I guess. But first, some comments about the previous few posts...
> ?



Thanks for sharing. I am still waiting for my Amber-Glitter to arrive so didn't
start applying the spraying idea. 
Please do update us with your testing. I hope it works


----------



## indypup

Okay ladies... I am in need of a black shoe now that I've discovered my one pair of black CL are not suited for my feet (OUCH!).  There's a pair of eel Fetichas that are on Bonanza right now in my size, but that red/black colorway never thrilled me.  I did some searching on dyeing eel, but I want to know what you all think.  Should I get them, would Meltonian be the best bet?  Tarrago?


----------



## roussel

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am still waiting for my Amber-Glitter to arrive so didn't
> start applying the spraying idea.
> Please do update us with your testing. I hope it works



Please keep us posted with this strassing project Seductive! Sadly, I didn't get the Ambers   I do want to find out though if you will be spraying on top of the glitter.


----------



## PyAri

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am still waiting for my Amber-Glitter to arrive so didn't
> start applying the spraying idea.
> Please do update us with your testing. I hope it works


Would love to know what you plan on using.  Got my Ambers today from Mount Street and can't wait to start buying the necessary stuff to being the strass project.


----------



## Popsicool

indypup said:


> Okay ladies... I am in need of a black shoe now that I've discovered my one pair of black CL are not suited for my feet (OUCH!).  There's a pair of eel Fetichas that are on Bonanza right now in my size, but that red/black colorway never thrilled me.  I did some searching on dyeing eel, but I want to know what you all think.  Should I get them, would Meltonian be the best bet?  Tarrago?



I wouldn't go with Meltionian as it's been found to crack after a while. Tarrago is great because it doesn't crack but I'm not sure if the eel finish will let it be dyed over (it doesn't work over everything). I recently used another dye though, Fielders and I found it to be more "penetrative" than Tarrago. Good luck!

Having said all that, it would be a mega shame to cover up that beautiful eel!


----------



## 5elle

PyAri said:


> Hello lovely ladies.  I got these shoes from the bay and I'm sad about the color difference between the left and right shoe.  The left shoe is bright ivory while the right shoe has a hint of pink.  The seller described this in the auction (yay for honest sellers!), but I was hoping it might not be obvious in real life.  Unfortunately it is.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to dye the right shoe back to bright ivory? If so, what could I use?  Thank you in advance



These are so gorgeous and will be stunning whatever colour you decide on. Oh how I love Bow Ts.

Am so sorry about the colour - I think that the discolouration is most likely from the red felt bag - maybe the right shoe was stored in the bag or against it. Red bags and light shoes are such a no-no.


----------



## PyAri

5elle said:


> These are so gorgeous and will be stunning whatever colour you decide on. Oh how I love Bow Ts.
> 
> Am so sorry about the colour - I think that the discolouration is most likely from the red felt bag - maybe the right shoe was stored in the bag or against it. Red bags and light shoes are such a no-no.


You are a genius! Why didn't I think of that.  I've been racking my brain trying to figure out why one shoe is darker and I think you are right, it's probably the dust bag.  Thank you :flower:


----------



## chloe speaks

CrystalsXpress said:


> Those are Swarovski's Crystal Metallic Light Gold rhinestones.
> 
> Swarovski has three gold coatings:
> 1. Crystal Aurum - this coating contains real gold, either 22kt or 24kt, I can't remember which. It is a very bright gold and, because the coating contains real gold, these are very expensive. In additon, the genuine Swarovski coated Aurums are hard to find in all sizes because Swarovski usually makes them available to vendors only in the pre-holiday season, they are not part of their regular production line. Aurum is one of the coatings available as a non- Swarovski custom coating through one of the distributors so you might be able to find it in all sizes at RhinestoneShop or Dreamtime.
> 2. Crystal Metallic Light Gold - this is one of Swarovski's newer coatings, I think it might have come out last Spring but it doesn't seem to have really caught on, not everyone stocks this color. It is not as bright as the Aurum and should be widely available in all sizes as it is part of the regular production line. I don't think this coating contains real gold as it is priced the same as Swarovski's other special effect coatings.
> 3. Crystal Golden Shadow - this is a semi transparent coating that has a soft gold flash similar to the color Light Colorado Topaz. To me, this effect really needs a gold toned surface in order to flash even close to a gold color.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Karin


 

hey dearlucy,
i bow down to those like Karin with intricate knowledge of the types of crystals available, being a Strassing Newbie and all, but i ran across something today and I thought about your question. I've only now just started looking at CL bags, and I know that alot of them are created to match the shoes. well, on the box for a _golden color crystal clutch bag_, it was called a "*Golden Shadow clutch*". I don't know if it's definitive but it's a clue.


----------



## indypup

Popsicool said:


> I wouldn't go with Meltionian as it's been found to crack after a while. Tarrago is great because it doesn't crack but I'm not sure if the eel finish will let it be dyed over (it doesn't work over everything). I recently used another dye though, Fielders and I found it to be more "penetrative" than Tarrago. Good luck!
> 
> Having said all that, it would be a mega shame to cover up that beautiful eel!



Thanks!  My goal is to definitely not cover up the look of the skin, just the color!  I think this can be achieved... basically, I want them to look like the black eel VP's that were out last fall.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PyAri said:


> Would love to know what you plan on using.  Got my Ambers today from Mount Street and can't wait to start buying the necessary stuff to being the strass project.



OMG ! 
They look Gorgeous Pyari.
How did they fit you?
Am also waiting for mine to arrive from Mount St. (Absolute shoe twin )
Actually, i didn't put in mind what stuff i need yet but definitely the Glue will be E-6000 and the strass is Volcano . 
I would appreciate if you ask about the types of sprays available.
I really believe that volcano strassing needs a (Purple, Cranbery) base to give the perfect effect.
Thats all what in mind so far hun.

*Definitely i'll keep you updated lovlies :*


----------



## Popsicool

indypup said:


> Thanks!  My goal is to definitely not cover up the look of the skin, just the color!  I think this can be achieved... basically, I want them to look like the black eel VP's that were out last fall.



I think Fielders might be a good one then. I found it a lot "thinner" but fiercer than Tarrago!


----------



## Theren

Ok so ladies I ordered crystal AB stones and I guess somehow in packing instead of crystal AB they sent tanzanite AB. While I was dissapointed and was going to send them back.. I decided to try them on my shoe. Ladies I am IN LOVE!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^WOW...I'm in love too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foosy

So this is a question for the strassing experts.

I want to experiment with strassing a shoe. The shoe has many thin straps as in the following image. Would it be a problem with the strass 'peeling' or falling off, due to the fact that the thin straps do not have the rigidity typically present in a shoe that has the leather hardened into a form?


If you ladies have strassed a shoe which has thin straps, would you mind sharing the pics?


----------



## Loubie22

Does Home Depot carry leather dyes?


----------



## witchy_grrl

Popsicool said:


> I think Fielders might be a good one then. I found it a lot "thinner" but fiercer than Tarrago!



<no0b here> So would you say you prefer Fielders overall over Tarrago?  I'm only looking to spray over kid leather, but I'm curious as to which would give the best effect.


----------



## Popsicool

witchy_grrl said:


> <no0b here> So would you say you prefer Fielders overall over Tarrago?  I'm only looking to spray over kid leather, but I'm curious as to which would give the best effect.



Neither is a spray, they both need to be applied with an applicator (brush, sponge, fluffy white ball on a metal handle etc!). I think it really depends on what your base colour is and what colour you're trying to achieve. Fielders doesn't have much of a colour choice. Tarrago comes in pretty much allllll colours, and most importantly metallics!

Personally I think I prefer Tarrago because it seems a better quality, more refined sort of product. I just found it to not work on all leather finishes, even after using the preparer. It works great on leather that hasn't had a lot of treatment.


----------



## JetSetGo!

foosy said:


> So this is a question for the strassing experts.
> 
> I want to experiment with strassing a shoe. The shoe has many thin straps as in the following image. Would it be a problem with the strass 'peeling' or falling off, due to the fact that the thin straps do not have the rigidity typically present in a shoe that has the leather hardened into a form?
> 
> 
> If you ladies have strassed a shoe which has thin straps, would you mind sharing the pics?



I don't think it would be a problem. The glue holds pretty tightly and is flexible. You might not want to go all the way up to 20ss for these though. Maybe stick with 12ss or 16ss  and smaller?

These would gorgeous strassed!


----------



## dearlucy

Definitely will keep everyone updated! Just waiting for the crystals to arrive...

Roussel in your display picture did you use Volcano on a gold base??


----------



## erinmiyu

*foosy*, i did not DIY these, but they have thin straps. i agree with *jet* on not doing bigger crystals like 20ss. with the smaller ones, you don't get as much shine, though.


----------



## Popsicool

dearlucy said:


> Definitely will keep everyone updated! Just waiting for the crystals to arrive...
> 
> Roussel in your display picture did you use Volcano on a gold base??



I'm not *Roussel* but followed her project closely so can tell you that YES that's correct. Her gold+volcano combo was an inspiration for when I did my flats (you can look at my profile album for more photos and heaps of angles on how gold+volcano looks - it's magical!).


----------



## Popsicool

dearlucy said:


> Definitely will keep everyone updated! Just waiting for the crystals to arrive...
> 
> Roussel in your display picture did you use Volcano on a gold base??



Oh and I just remembered this! *Roussel's* photos in the DIY reference thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html#post14495350


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> *foosy*, i did not DIY these, but they have thin straps. i agree with *jet* on not doing bigger crystals like 20ss. with the smaller ones, you don't get as much shine, though.





I'd never seen them in red, or 120 before you got them. Stunning!


----------



## foosy

*Jet *and *erin*, thank you so much for your advice!
Will follow some of the threads here to see were to buy the strass.


----------



## poppyseed

hi girls,

I have a pair of ivory satin yoyo sling with blue insoles.They were my wedding shoes and I am thinking of transforming them into something more wearable.
What would you suggest? Glitter or strass? If so, stay with the colour they are or dye and what colour crystals? Or maybe just dye and use them as more casual shoes? 
Those of you that have strassed your CL in the clear, AB and other light coloured crystals - is it quite hard to find occasion to wear them?

Thank in advance for your help!


----------



## jeNYC

poppyseed said:


> hi girls,
> 
> I have a pair of ivory satin yoyo sling with blue insoles.They were my wedding shoes and I am thinking of transforming them into something more wearable.
> What would you suggest? Glitter or strass? If so, stay with the colour they are or dye and what colour crystals? Or maybe just dye and use them as more casual shoes?
> Those of you that have strassed your CL in the clear, AB and other light coloured crystals - is it quite hard to find occasion to wear them?
> 
> Thank in advance for your help!


 
this is mine, i strassed with Hotfix Crystal AB (But i prefer flatbacks with gem-tac now) post #15

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## KlassicKouture

Does anyone think that exotic skin shoes can be spray painted? I'm stalking a pair of eel pumps (look like Decollete's) on the 'bay, but the skin is a lil splotchy. I'd like to either make them black or keep the red color.


----------



## Popsicool

KlassicKouture said:


> Does anyone think that exotic skin shoes can be spray painted? I'm stalking a pair of eel pumps (look like Decollete's) on the 'bay, but the skin is a lil splotchy. I'd like to either make them black or keep the red color.



Hey *KK*. *indy* is also looking into dyeing eel so if you check over the last couple of pages, I made some recommendations. Basically I don't at all recommend spray paint for shoes as Meltonion has been known to crack over time. Your choices AFAIK are Tarrago and Fielders. For eel, because of the finish, I'd go with Fielders. HTH


----------



## KlassicKouture

How did I miss that? Thank you so much for your help, *Popsi*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dbl post


----------



## Popsicool

KlassicKouture said:


> How did I miss that? Thank you so much for your help, *Popsi*!



Anytime!


----------



## may3545

This thread has inspired me to order a pair of ivory You-Yous and strass them. The shoes should arrive in a week or so. Then I'll start looking at purchasing all the tools, crystals, glue, etc.


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies. i need help. i am torn between which stones to choose. i am dying my shoes metallic silver to get a good base, but i am not sure which stone color to choose. i wanted to do silver/white and was thinking crystal moonlight would look good but i am unimpressed by the samples sent to me. maybe i need to strass half the shoe to really see how it differs in color from regular crystal, but i am not sure. i don't want to do crystal AB cuz it's a little pinker than i'd like, and i already have my silk AB yoyos against a gold background, and they give off a very similar affect. 

should i go for crystal moonlight against metallic silver, or should i try a different color AB? like light amethyst AB, or maybe even light sapphire AB? 

helllpppp! i'd like to order tonight so my crystals can get shipped out before monday.


----------



## kgirl<3

Vuittonamour...what about crystal, shadow crystal, or crystal silver shade?


----------



## may3545

I spent about half an hour doing a search and found lots of various numbers. I'm planning to order some crystal AB crystals for my ivory patent You-You's 100mm, size 40.5. How many should I get of each stone? Below are some that I found, let me know what you think-- I want the crystals very close to each other.

 SS5 - 4 gross
SS9 - 4 gross
SS12 - 6 gross
SS16 - 4 gross
SS20 - 2 gros

OR
SS07: 2000
SS09: 2000
SS12: 700
SS16: 500
SS20: 300


OR
SS06: 3000
SS10: 2500
SS16: 550
SS20: 288

HELLLLP! I'll probably go to a crafts store to get the E-6000 glue, tweezers, and toothpicks.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

thanx for your advice *Popsicool*
whats your recommendation to spray over Glitter??


----------



## CrystalsXpress

kgirl<3 said:


> Vuittonamour...what about crystal, shadow crystal, or crystal silver shade?


 
You might want to find another color chart to post for reference.  This chart is for point back rhinestones and is seriously out of date as it shows many colors which have been discontinued in the 2028 rhinestone line.

Swarovski offers three types of rhinestones - flat backs, point backs, and fancy stones, and each have their own color charts.  Flat backs have two color charts, one for hotfix and one for no hotfix.  Swarovski does not produce all colors in all stone styles (i.e. turquoise and chalk white are made for hotfix and not no hotfix) so you want to be sure you have the right color chart for the stones you wish to use.

You can tell if a color chart is current by checking to see if it includes the new Fall Launch colors of Sunflower and Crystal Silver Night.  Some vendors may be slow to update but the chart should at least include the Spring Launch colors of Fern Green and Provence Lavender.  And it is always helpful if a chart indicates whether the coatings are all genuine Swarovski coatings or if they are Custom coatings.  


Karin


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ that's what i was thinking, i'd never seen crystal shadow before. i wouldn't do regular crystal because i would like to pick something with some sort of affect. if i was going for the crystal look i'd pick crystal moonlight. i need a new color chart but i don't feel like spending the extra $$ on it right now. dreamtime has a lot of AB colors that don't come in all the sizes i'd need. so i need something that comes in 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20.


----------



## vuittonamour

may3545 said:


> I spent about half an hour doing a search and found lots of various numbers. I'm planning to order some crystal AB crystals for my ivory patent You-You's 100mm, size 40.5. How many should I get of each stone? Below are some that I found, let me know what you think-- I want the crystals very close to each other.
> 
> SS5 - 4 gross
> SS9 - 4 gross
> SS12 - 6 gross
> SS16 - 4 gross
> SS20 - 2 gros
> 
> OR
> SS07: 2000
> SS09: 2000
> SS12: 700
> SS16: 500
> SS20: 300
> 
> 
> OR
> SS06: 3000
> SS10: 2500
> SS16: 550
> SS20: 288
> 
> HELLLLP! I'll probably go to a crafts store to get the E-6000 glue, tweezers, and toothpicks.


 
here's some tips for you. depending on the material you're strassing, i hightly recommend NOT using e-6000, it has strong fumes, dries very quickly, and is stringy when placing crystals. it makes things more frustrating and time consuming. a lot of ladies here use gem tac. while it doesn't hold as well as e-6000, it makes it easier to place or move the crystals if you don't like the original placement. it dries clear. also i found the best technique for me is to take the toothpick, dip it in some glue, and place 3 or 4 small dots on the shoe and crystalize accordingly 

for your you yous, you are going to need a lot more crystals than your first list count. i am strassing a pair of special order you yous (boutique JUST CALLED and said they are in, i am so excited!) and will be ordering somewhere around the 5000 crystal mark for my shoes. i strassed a pair of 36.5 yoyos and had to keep ordering crystals. i have some of everything left over but used around 10 gross 5ss, 10 gross 7ss, 7 gross 9ss, 5 gross 12ss, 4 gross 16ss, and 1/2 gross of 20ss. i'm ordering this amount for my newest project*S* as a start


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> I spent about half an hour doing a search and found lots of various numbers. I'm planning to order some crystal AB crystals for my ivory patent You-You's 100mm, size 40.5. How many should I get of each stone? Below are some that I found, let me know what you think-- I want the crystals very close to each other.
> 
> SS5 - 4 gross
> SS9 - 4 gross
> SS12 - 6 gross
> SS16 - 4 gross
> SS20 - 2 gros
> 
> OR
> SS07: 2000
> SS09: 2000
> SS12: 700
> SS16: 500
> SS20: 300
> 
> 
> OR
> SS06: 3000
> SS10: 2500
> SS16: 550
> SS20: 288
> 
> HELLLLP! I'll probably go to a crafts store to get the E-6000 glue, tweezers, and toothpicks.


 
since you are size 40.5, you should get about

SS6 - 25 gross
ss10 - 23 gross
ss16 - 3 gross  
ss20 - 2 1/2 gross 

-these #s are an approximate from my experience, so you might need more or less

maybe you should get gem-tac glue also because e6000 dries very fast (depending how fast u are able to put the glue to the toothpick to the crystal and on to the shoe)

also *May*, here are some visual tips by me on how to apply the crystals, post #4779

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803-319.html


----------



## indypup

Ladies, what's the best way to remove a light layer of Meltonian spray?  I've run a bunch of google searches, but am not really finding anything (and I'm having a hard time running a forum search via Blackberry).  HELP!


----------



## chloe speaks

What are all the Strassers doing with their leftover Crystals??? I bought too many Crystal ABs and am probably going to use a different color next time I strass something.

I just took some pictures and am uploading now!

Chloespeaks


----------



## chloe speaks

I don't know what the name of the shoe is called,  but I used Crystal ABs sizes ss5-ss20.


----------



## Popsicool

indypup said:


> Ladies, what's the best way to remove a light layer of Meltonian spray?  I've run a bunch of google searches, but am not really finding anything (and I'm having a hard time running a forum search via Blackberry).  HELP!



You can get proper leather paint stripper. Or you can use acetone.  Apparently some cobblers do. Depends on what you wanna do with them once you strip them?


----------



## Popsicool

chloe speaks said:


> I don't know what the name of the shoe is called,  but I used Crystal ABs sizes ss5-ss20.



They turned out beautifully!! I'm glad you were able to get rid of the bows, they would have been sooo out of place. 

Modeling shots please.


----------



## Popsicool

chloe speaks said:


> What are all the Strassers doing with their leftover Crystals??? I bought too many Crystal ABs and am probably going to use a different color next time I strass something.
> 
> I just took some pictures and am uploading now!
> 
> Chloespeaks



Good question, mine all just sit in a bag. I have heaps of left overs of different colours, it's annoying!


----------



## Popsicool

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> thanx for your advice *Popsicool*
> whats your recommendation to spray over Glitter??



To dye them? Or prep for strassing? I'd first spray some kind of a sealant, I'd be afraid the glitter would keep falling off (as it's well known to). Lots of us here use hairspray, it looks great and works a treat.


----------



## nillacobain

chloe speaks said:


> I don't know what the name of the shoe is called, but I used Crystal ABs sizes ss5-ss20.


 
Great job!

I've replied to your post in the I.D. thread: these are called Elodies.


----------



## may3545

Vuittonamour and jenNYC thanks sooo much!!! I am sticking them to patent leather, but I also have heard great things about GemTac... so perhaps I should use that as well. Thanks thanks!!


----------



## chloe speaks

nillacobain said:


> Great job!
> 
> I've replied to your post in the I.D. thread: these are called Elodies.


 
thanks *nillacobain*, I see it now. funny, I looked a few days after, and I didn't then. It's great to know just f.m.i. **

chloespeaks


----------



## may3545

may3545 said:


> Vuittonamour and jenNYC thanks sooo much!!! I am sticking them to patent leather, but I also have heard great things about GemTac... so perhaps I should use that as well. Thanks thanks!!



I've decided to order the following for my ivory patent You-You's:

SS07: 2 packs of 1440 
SS09: 1 pack of 1440 
 SS12: 5 packs of 144 
SS16: 3 packs of 144 
SS20: 2 packs of 144


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> I've decided to order the following for my ivory patent You-You's:
> 
> SS07: 2 packs of 1440
> SS09: 1 pack of 1440
> SS12: 5 packs of 144
> SS16: 3 packs of 144
> SS20: 2 packs of 144


 

you are probably gonna need a few more single packs for ss7, where did you buy yours from?  if i need single packs, i buy from rhinestoneshop.com, they ship free and so fast!!  if you need at least 10 gross, i buy from www.dreamtimecreations.com and they offer price match

i also strassed patent declic before with gem-tac and hotfix, for those who dunno, you can use hotfix on patent too!  but i still prefer gem-tac


----------



## jeNYC

*chloe* you must be so happy you finished them!!!!  i still have a lot of extras too, and i decorated a birthday card with it, gemtac works on paper/card too!  otherwise, maybe you can decorate a keychain, ipod, etc?


----------



## chloe speaks

jeNYC said:


> *chloe* you must be so happy you finished them!!!! i still have a lot of extras too, and i decorated a birthday card with it, gemtac works on paper/card too! otherwise, maybe you can decorate a keychain, ipod, etc?


 
fortunately, the major part of my excess is one gross of unopened ss9 that i can probably return to rhinestonebiz.com (albeit w/ a $7 restocking charge   ). it is better than sitting on them, because i know i'll never use them...

the rest probably will be nice for cards and random blinging 

chloespeaks


----------



## CrystalsXpress

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ that's what i was thinking, i'd never seen crystal shadow before. i wouldn't do regular crystal because i would like to pick something with some sort of affect. if i was going for the crystal look i'd pick crystal moonlight. i need a new color chart but i don't feel like spending the extra $$ on it right now. dreamtime has a lot of AB colors that don't come in all the sizes i'd need. so i need something that comes in 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20.


 
If I remember correctly, you are going for a silver/white effect?  

For silver your only choice would be Crystal CAL (CAL is short for Comet Argent Light).  The other silver coatings, Silver Shade and Silver Night, are too dark for the look you want, especially if they are to be against a silver shoe.  CAL is one of those coatings that Swarovski puts out once or twice a year but you should be able to find it as a Custom coating.  

For the white, have you looked at White Opal or considered having the White Opal custom coated with the AB coating?  I am the first to admit the entire Opal line is no favorite of mine but the AB coating helps.  Chalk White is available as a Hotfix stone but it is an opaque and, in my opinion, a somewhat harsh white.

Is there maybe a Plan B?

Karin


----------



## Theren

Ladies.. since I am waiting on more crystals.. here are some updated pics!


----------



## Popsicool

Theren said:


> Ladies.. since I am waiting on more crystals.. here are some updated pics!



Gorgeous progress


----------



## Theren

I cant decide if I want to do the entire wedge or just the heel part? Opinions ladies?


----------



## Popsicool

Theren said:


> I cant decide if I want to do the entire wedge or just the heel part? Opinions ladies?



I think it would look strange without the wedge being done.


----------



## chloe speaks

Theren said:


> I cant decide if I want to do the entire wedge or just the heel part? Opinions ladies?


 
I think it looks great w/ those crystals, very different.

I'd do the wedge heel part, but consider leaving just a slice of the insole bit (1/2" down from insole) in plain patent. like leave it off and if you don't like it Strass it last.


----------



## vuittonamour

CrystalsXpress said:


> If I remember correctly, you are going for a silver/white effect?
> 
> For silver your only choice would be Crystal CAL (CAL is short for Comet Argent Light).  The other silver coatings, Silver Shade and Silver Night, are too dark for the look you want, especially if they are to be against a silver shoe.  CAL is one of those coatings that Swarovski puts out once or twice a year but you should be able to find it as a Custom coating.
> 
> For the white, have you looked at White Opal or considered having the White Opal custom coated with the AB coating?  I am the first to admit the entire Opal line is no favorite of mine but the AB coating helps.  Chalk White is available as a Hotfix stone but it is an opaque and, in my opinion, a somewhat harsh white.
> 
> Is there maybe a Plan B?
> 
> Karin



thanks for your insight. i have never heard of the color you first mentioned, i will have to go look for it. crystal moonlight is still a possibility, but when i say "white" look, i mean something that has white flashes or appears to have white affects in artificial lighting. so i am all for foiling, and i would also stay away from the opal lines. they seem pretty for certain projects, whatever they may be, but when it comes to CLs or using large amounts of these crystals i wouldn't use something that doesn't allow much light into the crystal.

i am still considering a light purple AB. i am currently using griege for another project and am happy with the way they are turning out. they don't have a special coating on them so i assume i would be happy with most any color i'd choose, but i do love the affects the coatings give off. i just don't want too many pairs of shoes that all start looking very similar in color. including my wedding shoes that are currently on their way to me. that is going to be a difficult color choice for those.


----------



## vuittonamour

Theren said:


> Ladies.. since I am waiting on more crystals.. here are some updated pics!



gorgeous job theren, would you say your stones give off more of a purple look, or blue? i am thinking about doing something that will give off a very light purple/lavender AB look.


----------



## indypup

Popsicool said:


> You can get proper leather paint stripper. Or you can use acetone.  Apparently some cobblers do. Depends on what you wanna do with them once you strip them?


Thanks popsi!  I want to dye them with a metallic tarrago dye, probably dark gold or pewter.  The shoes in question are my previously-gold Turban flats.  The Meltonian is too flat for my liking, and the color won't be dark enough.  I wanted them to be purple (as in, the dark purple nappa as seen this season).  Now I regret it and want them to be a metallic neutral again.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Popsicool said:


> To dye them? Or prep for strassing? I'd first spray some kind of a sealant, I'd be afraid the glitter would keep falling off (as it's well known to). Lots of us here use hairspray, it looks great and works a treat.



yes *pops*i, i am planning to change the color of the miniglitter heel and dye
them with purple then start strassing volcano.
your recommendations regarding such plan ?


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour said:


> gorgeous job theren, would you say your stones give off more of a purple look, or blue? i am thinking about doing something that will give off a very light purple/lavender AB look.



More blueish green. Sometimes there is purple there but it looks more blue-green in the light.


----------



## bling*lover

Great progress T*heren*, they are looking gorgeous can't wait to see them when they are finished!


----------



## bec_h_med

Theren said:


> More blueish green. Sometimes there is purple there but it looks more blue-green in the light.



Theren, are they standard crystal AB?  Or a different AB?  

I have some white patent pigalles that I want to strass and get a greenish-blue tone to wear with a green dress (OMG! RL collection), but want that AB type, so they will tone in with anything.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ she said they are tanzanite AB which is why i was thinking it would look either purple or blue, but it just goes to show you that the AB coating can change a color dramatically. for your dress i think either blue zircon AB or peridot AB would look amazzzzing!


----------



## gheaden

chloe-those came out lovely.  Ditto for modeling shots.


----------



## bec_h_med

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ she said they are tanzanite AB which is why i was thinking it would look either purple or blue, but it just goes to show you that the AB coating can change a color dramatically. for your dress i think either blue zircon AB or peridot AB would look amazzzzing!



Thanks so much, I'm a total newbie at strassing and am thing about getting a colour card to get a better idea of what would look good.
I think the crystal AB would be too pink, and am going to have a look at your suggestions!


----------



## BattyBugs

Chloe: Your shoes look lovely.
Theren: You are making good progress.


----------



## may3545

I didn't even start my first project with strassing my you-yous, but I'm already thinking of my second! What do you guys think I should do with my nude patent kika t-straps? I have a photo below as a reference to the style, but mine are nude patent.

I'm loving the volcano strass... if I painted these a dark purple and did volcano strass, do you think that will work or be wierd? And how do you guys work around strassing the ankle buckle straps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^^ picture is not showing up *may3545*...


----------



## chloe speaks

Modeling shots coming up soon; I promise. I wore them out already for the first time last night to dinner with the man. I was planning to get shots for them for CL's in Action, but we ended up running so late as to almost lose our reservations! I got lots of comments on the strassed shoes. The crystal ABs cannot be captured in a photo - they feel magical, like Cinderella shoes!


----------



## may3545

Here they are:


----------



## jeNYC

^  you should strass the heel only with silk crystals, it would be soooo pretty...i dunno if you can or how to dye patent


----------



## may3545

I've heard model paint works. Oohhh good idea about the heel!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i have heard someone here try model paint (or knew someone that tried it) but still, with it being a regular paint adhering to a coating like patent, i don't see how it will really bond well with that surface. i'd be too afraid of not necessarily cracking, but rather chipping.


----------



## Loubie22

Thinking of strassing my black suede declics with Jet crystals, what do you girls think?  (;


----------



## Loubie22

Either the 140 or 120... 140 Most likely because it has a nicer arch.


----------



## Popsicool

Loubie22 said:


> Thinking of strassing my black suede declics with Jet crystals, what do you girls think?  (;



I think it would look stunning. Here is a Jet Fifi:


----------



## Loubie22

Which glue is best for suede? I was thinking of using GEM TAG


----------



## Popsicool

Loubie22 said:


> Which glue is best for suede? I was thinking of using GEM TAG



Yep, Gem Tac is best for strassing.


----------



## Hanna_M

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ i have heard someone here try model paint (or knew someone that tried it) but still, with it being a regular paint adhering to a coating like patent, i don't see how it will really bond well with that surface. i'd be too afraid of not necessarily cracking, but rather chipping.



I have done it and there have been no problems with cracking or peeling. The paint is designed to adhere to plastic i.e. models and therefore perfectly suitable for patent leather. I've not worn them out yet - only one shoe is done, but they handle perfectly well and do not feel delicate at all.

I'd just re-emphasise from previous posts - the finish isn't perfect and therefore not suitable if you don't want to strass over them.


----------



## Popsicool

Hanna_M said:


> I have done it and there have been no problems with cracking or peeling. The paint is designed to adhere to plastic i.e. models and therefore perfectly suitable for patent leather. I've not worn them out yet - only one shoe is done, but they handle perfectly well and do not feel delicate at all.
> 
> I'd just re-emphasise from previous posts - the finish isn't perfect and therefore not suitable if you don't want to strass over them.



Dying to see your one shoe Hanna!!


----------



## vuittonamour

alright, so i still have half of the left heel to do, but i couldn't wait to share. i am very happy with these, i haven't seen anything like them and i think they are very unique even though msr. louboutin made these in bright satin colors. i just think the color totally makes these, and i love how well the crystal color meshes with the leather.

without further adieu, my "rose cendr" taupe kid feticha with greige stones.


























*
and a short video to show the shine *

​


----------



## alyssa08

really, really gorgeous, vuitton! I adore the taupe color and the crystals compliment it amazingly.


----------



## frick&frack

your shoes turned out beautifully!!!  excellent work!



chloe speaks said:


> I don't know what the name of the shoe is called, but I used Crystal ABs sizes ss5-ss20.


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> I cant decide if I want to do the entire wedge or just the heel part? Opinions ladies?


 
I'd do the whole thing, but I am a bling-a-holic


----------



## frick&frack

OMG...they're amazing!!!  the color combo is stunning...kudos to you for taking so much time to find the perfect complement to your taupe leather.  I imagine that you'll be able to wear these all the time!



vuittonamour said:


> alright, so i still have half of the left heel to do, but i couldn't wait to share. i am very happy with these, i haven't seen anything like them and i think they are very unique even though msr. louboutin made these in bright satin colors. i just think the color totally makes these, and i love how well the crystal color meshes with the leather.
> 
> without further adieu, my "rose cendr" taupe kid feticha with greige stones.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are gorgeous, Jenay!


----------



## Popsicool

*vuitton* those are amazing... I ADORE this colour to begin with but you really did an excellent job with the crystal colour.


----------



## dearlucy

@Chloe: thanks for the helpful comment a few pages ago, it's been a long time since I logged in!

@vuitton: Seriously that was an EXCELLENT choice of stone color. Really suits the color 

Guys I have painted those pink patent Pigalles with the acrylic model paint after Popsi's advice on reading Hanna_M's posts. I have no idea if it's going to crack or not but I used some really hardcore-sounding paint which sounds like it will only get chipped by a level-5 hurricane or above. The spray-can says "finest paint for decoration and art" and it's called "Dupli-Color Platinum" (although it comes in a bunch of colors). It exists in Switzerland (I live in Geneva) but I don't know if it's available elsewhere in the world (instructions are in German/French/other EU languages)

I used the Dupli-Color Model Paint Plastic Primer first, then a light coat of silver (they didn't have gold, should be ok). The plan is to strass with Light Metallic Gold, so I thought I'd spray a very light coating bc I figure that the thicker the coat, the easier it is to crack (I wonder if this is true? Maybe thin coats will chip off.)


----------



## dearlucy

Oh by the way, just wanted to share something with you guys that I found out last week... I was looking for apartments in Paris (I'm moving there permanently Dec), and I asked my co-workers whether there were any weird places that I shouldn't live (where I would probably be offered drugs every day and mugged for my CL strassed shoes, lol) and they showed me a map and said, "Ok, between these two streets Clichy and Pigalle, that's where all the sex stores are and...er...ladies of the night". :weird:   I neglected to tell these conservative bankers that these are basically my favorite two styles of CL shoes...


----------



## bling*lover

WOW, *Vuitton* they are AMAZING, you did such a fab job the crystal color complements the taupe perfectly!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ladies!


dearlucy, i am sure your plan would work out fine. i am planning on painting a pair (not patent though) in a similar color. i just haven't chosen my stone color for those yet. that is too funny about the street names! but CLs are sexy shoes, sooo...lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

Good job on your Greige Feticha Strass *VA*.  They look fab!



dearlucy said:


> Oh by the way, just wanted to share something with you guys that I found out last week... I was looking for apartments in Paris (I'm moving there permanently Dec), and I asked my co-workers whether there were any weird places that I shouldn't live (where I would probably be offered drugs every day and mugged for my CL strassed shoes, lol) and they showed me a map and said, "Ok, between these two streets *Clichy and Pigalle*, that's where all the sex stores are and...er...ladies of the night". :weird:  I neglected to tell these conservative bankers that these are basically *my favorite two styles of CL* shoes...


 
They're my two favorite styles too!  Oh, and your Pigalles look great!


----------



## jancedtif

vuittonamour said:


> alright, so i still have half of the left heel to do, but i couldn't wait to share. i am very happy with these, i haven't seen anything like them and i think they are very unique even though msr. louboutin made these in bright satin colors. i just think the color totally makes these, and i love how well the crystal color meshes with the leather.
> 
> without further adieu, my "rose cendr" taupe kid feticha with greige stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and a short video to show the shine *
> 
> ​




This is a completely gorgeous DIY job *vuittonamour*!


----------



## jancedtif

dearlucy said:


> @Chloe: thanks for the helpful comment a few pages ago, it's been a long time since I logged in!
> 
> @vuitton: Seriously that was an EXCELLENT choice of stone color. Really suits the color
> 
> Guys I have painted those pink patent Pigalles with the acrylic model paint after Popsi's advice on reading Hanna_M's posts. I have no idea if it's going to crack or not but I used some really hardcore-sounding paint which sounds like it will only get chipped by a level-5 hurricane or above. The spray-can says "finest paint for decoration and art" and it's called "Dupli-Color Platinum" (although it comes in a bunch of colors). It exists in Switzerland (I live in Geneva) but I don't know if it's available elsewhere in the world (instructions are in German/French/other EU languages)
> 
> I used the Dupli-Color Model Paint Plastic Primer first, then a light coat of silver (they didn't have gold, should be ok). The plan is to strass with Light Metallic Gold, so I thought I'd spray a very light coating bc I figure that the thicker the coat, the easier it is to crack (I wonder if this is true? Maybe thin coats will chip off.)



So far so good!  I can't wait to see your completed DIY job!


----------



## chloe speaks

*frick&frack*: thanks!
*dearlucy*: those comments on the Parisien streets have me on the ground rolling. I love it!
*vuitton*: that color combination is a knockout! I'd do the whole shoe. You won't regret it!


----------



## Loubie22

http://www.michaels.com/Jolee's&#84...t-Backs-and-Crystal-it/bd0759,default,pd.html



Are those real swarovskis?


I see them at Michaels, they are quite pricey and I am not referring to the tiny white ones that spell love but the ones below on the right 

michaels.com/online/images/bd0759%20(1).jpg


----------



## indypup

Yes, they are.

*vuitton*, they look absolutely SPECTACULAR!


----------



## roussel

dearlucy said:


> Guys I have painted those pink patent Pigalles with the acrylic model paint after Popsi's advice on reading Hanna_M's posts. I have no idea if it's going to crack or not but I used some really hardcore-sounding paint which sounds like it will only get chipped by a level-5 hurricane or above. The spray-can says "finest paint for decoration and art" and it's called "Dupli-Color Platinum" (although it comes in a bunch of colors). It exists in Switzerland (I live in Geneva) but I don't know if it's available elsewhere in the world (instructions are in German/French/other EU languages)
> 
> I used the Dupli-Color Model Paint Plastic Primer first, then a light coat of silver (they didn't have gold, should be ok). The plan is to strass with Light Metallic Gold, so I thought I'd spray a very light coating bc I figure that the thicker the coat, the easier it is to crack (I wonder if this is true? Maybe thin coats will chip off.)



Great job on painting those patent pigalles.  I can't wait to see these strassed.  They are gonna look fab!


----------



## indypup

Anyone got any rec's for a good leather paint stripper?  I've got to remove this Meltonian!


----------



## Loubie22

So I will start my DIY project in about two days... Let me know if I am crazy. Going to paint my kid black bianca's beige/nude. Everything but the heel and the platform area which will be a camel/sand color which I will strass with gold/sunlight crystals.


----------



## BattyBugs

The gold looks good, dearlucy.


----------



## chloe speaks

loubie22: we're here holding your hands! the crazy do-it-yourselfers

speaking of crazy, OMG. do the ladies think i'm on crack if I'm considering repainting/spraying a pair of Lady Gres's? All those folds, but I just got a pair of black ones that are in good, but not new condition and although it's the right size and infinitely wearable, I crave the Bordeaux brown color. 
They're Nappa, so strip and spray???

Below, the two colors for your reference. (the bordeaux pic is obviously borrowed, the black pair is the actual pair in the ebay ad, as you can see a bit scuffed)


----------



## ochie

has anybody tried to Dye the suede? and if so what was used for the dye? Thanks!


----------



## Popsicool

ochie said:


> has anybody tried to Dye the suede? and if so what was used for the dye? Thanks!



Fielders make suede dye. I got a few different ones from the Bay but haven't used them yet. It is the only thing I could find specifically for suede and their colour selection is awesome!


----------



## Popsicool

chloe speaks said:


> loubie22: we're here holding your hands! the crazy do-it-yourselfers
> 
> speaking of crazy, OMG. do the ladies think i'm on crack if I'm considering repainting/spraying a pair of Lady Gres's? All those folds, but I just got a pair of black ones that are in good, but not new condition and although it's the right size and infinitely wearable, I crave the Bordeaux brown color.
> They're Nappa, so strip and spray???
> 
> Below, the two colors for your reference. (the bordeaux pic is obviously borrowed, the black pair is the actual pair in the ebay ad, as you can see a bit scuffed)



*Nerdy* has dyed her burgundy Lady Gres gray, you can see it here: Nerdy's Lady Gres DIY

I think the only spray dye is Meltonian but that's been known to crack after a while so I'd wholeheartedly recommend a non-spray dye like Tarrago. I've used it before and it dries flexible so it can move with the leather.. You can get a little box that has the leather preparer and dye, plus applicators which is all you need.


----------



## Popsicool

dearlucy said:


> @Chloe: thanks for the helpful comment a few pages ago, it's been a long time since I logged in!
> 
> @vuitton: Seriously that was an EXCELLENT choice of stone color. Really suits the color
> 
> Guys I have painted those pink patent Pigalles with the acrylic model paint after Popsi's advice on reading Hanna_M's posts. I have no idea if it's going to crack or not but I used some really hardcore-sounding paint which sounds like it will only get chipped by a level-5 hurricane or above. The spray-can says "finest paint for decoration and art" and it's called "Dupli-Color Platinum" (although it comes in a bunch of colors). It exists in Switzerland (I live in Geneva) but I don't know if it's available elsewhere in the world (instructions are in German/French/other EU languages)
> 
> I used the Dupli-Color Model Paint Plastic Primer first, then a light coat of silver (they didn't have gold, should be ok). The plan is to strass with Light Metallic Gold, so I thought I'd spray a very light coating bc I figure that the thicker the coat, the easier it is to crack (I wonder if this is true? Maybe thin coats will chip off.)



Looking great so far!! Have you ordered the crystals? Keep us updated, this looks like a really exciting project.


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks Popsicool for the link and the info. :salute:  How did I miss that?
chloespeaks


----------



## Miss T.

Help! 
I tried to DIY spray a pair of taupe fetichas white with meltonian spray, and everything seemed fine until I removed the tape and peeled off some of the white paint with it along the edges. It doesn´t look good. 

Would the cobblers at MM7 be able to fix them?


----------



## ochie

Thanks *Popsicool*


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm still considering strassing at least the heels on my black patent No. Prive Slingbacks. I just haven't gotten unconfused enough yet to order crystals and get started. Well, or maybe I'm just a big ole chicken. Bawk!!!!  :wondering


----------



## gheaden

*vuitton*, simply gorgeous.


----------



## Popsicool

Miss T. said:


> Help!
> I tried to DIY spray a pair of taupe fetichas white with meltonian spray, and everything seemed fine until I removed the tape and peeled off some of the white paint with it along the edges. It doesn´t look good.
> 
> Would the cobblers at MM7 be able to fix them?



As mentioned a few times, Meltonian is not the best thing to use if you want to dye your nappa shoes. It's a spray paint and it tends to crack. You could do two things:

1. Spray the meltonian into a little cup, use a brush or a small pinted sponge and touch it up yourself. Even after you'd done this, it's very possible that the pain will crack when you wear the shoes. 

2. Get some paint stripper, get all the meltonian off and use a dye better suited to leather shoes such as Tarrago or Fielders.

Good luck, let us know how you go!


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> I'm still considering strassing at least the heels on my black patent No. Prive Slingbacks. I just haven't gotten unconfused enough yet to order crystals and get started. Well, or maybe I'm just a big ole chicken. Bawk!!!!  :wondering



If you need any help at all you can PM me, I'll help you out!


----------



## Loubie22

Random question, I know the answer must lie somewhere in here but I don't have time to go back right now, which brand is best and how do you go about painting patent?


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ a couple people here have used model paint from hobby shops made to adhere well to plastic but i don't know if there's a specific brand that works best.


----------



## vuittonamour

*ok. help, help, helpppp.*

i got a pair of pigalles i am going to dye and strass. i originally was going to dye silver and then strass in moonlight crystals. then, cosa mesa sends me a photo of very riche.







um. so beautiful. i'm in LOVE. i love the color combo, so no problem, right?

here's the dilemma. i special ordered my wedding shoes from paris. they are a pale light gold metallic --platine-- with a blue insole (i will see them today, they are being delivered as we speak!) and i was going to strass them with jonquil AB. that was the original plan. now i am in love with this color combo and think i must have for my wedding. 

i know it seems dumb to dye a special order since i could have had any of the leathers available, but none of the silver leathers they had were light silver, they were all really bright. the tarrago dye i just got should match up to the very riche silver leather. am i crazy to dye my special order and strass with the moonlight crystals? i might not have to dye them, the platine leather may be lighter than i thought, but i will find out tonight. they are my wedding shoes remember, so i want to make them perfect.

dilemma 2: the original idea was to strass my pigalles in this color combo. i don't want two styles with the same color/crystals, especially the same as my wedding shoes. what color do you guys think i should do my pigalles?? maybe light amethyst AB?

TIA for your opinons, i know that was long. lol.


----------



## katran26

hi ladies! I have a question, I have a pair of black patent mary jane Louboutins (with wooden heel and platform), and I've really abused them, so I was wondering about strassing them.

My big question is - is it possible to strass patent? Or wood? I'm new to this so I was hoping for some advice before I go out and buy the supplies...

thanks!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^I've seen the wood heel & platform strassed on a pair of decolzeps in the last thread


----------



## katran26

frick&frack said:


> ^I've seen the wood heel & platform strassed on a pair of decolzeps in the last thread




yay! great   thanks! I'll take a look...


----------



## JujuLepore

vuittonamour said:


> *ok. help, help, helpppp.*
> 
> i got a pair of pigalles i am going to dye and strass. i originally was going to dye silver and then strass in moonlight crystals. then, cosa mesa sends me a photo of very riche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um. so beautiful. i'm in LOVE. i love the color combo, so no problem, right?
> 
> here's the dilemma. i special ordered my wedding shoes from paris. they are a pale light gold metallic --platine-- with a blue insole (i will see them today, they are being delivered as we speak!) and i was going to strass them with jonquil AB. that was the original plan. now i am in love with this color combo and think i must have for my wedding.
> 
> i know it seems dumb to dye a special order since i could have had any of the leathers available, but none of the silver leathers they had were light silver, they were all really bright. the tarrago dye i just got should match up to the very riche silver leather. am i crazy to dye my special order and strass with the moonlight crystals? i might not have to dye them, the platine leather may be lighter than i thought, but i will find out tonight. they are my wedding shoes remember, so i want to make them perfect.
> 
> dilemma 2: the original idea was to strass my pigalles in this color combo. i don't want two styles with the same color/crystals, especially the same as my wedding shoes. what color do you guys think i should do my pigalles?? maybe light amethyst AB?
> 
> TIA for your opinons, i know that was long. lol.


 
If your special orders were light goldish silver, why not try strassing them using Silk? If not the special orders, you should strass the Pigalles in Silk. It would give the appearance of a nude crystal heel. So gorgeous!

Or you could strass the special orders in a light light blue to go with the "Something old, something new, something blue" motif."


If not any of those, strass your pigalles in purple like you mentioned on your want list. That would look amazing. Personally, I think a pigalle would look gorgeous strassed with any color.


----------



## JujuLepore

katran26 said:


> hi ladies! I have a question, I have a pair of black patent mary jane Louboutins (with wooden heel and platform), and I've really abused them, so I was wondering about strassing them.
> 
> My big question is - is it possible to strass patent? Or wood? I'm new to this so I was hoping for some advice before I go out and buy the supplies...
> 
> thanks!!!


 
First off, I would spray paint the wood to match the leather. And yes, patent is definitely strass-able. The only problem is that the crystals tend to move around more during application. It's def. do-able though. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## katran26

JujuLepore said:


> First off, I would spray paint the wood to match the leather. And yes, patent is definitely strass-able. The only problem is that the crystals tend to move around more during application. It's def. do-able though. Good luck!!!!!




great idea - I was thinking of spray painting the wood because (since I've used them so often) there are scratches, etc. 

thanks for the help


----------



## Loubie22

Strassing my declics with violet/navy/saphire crystals... Began half an hour ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any tips on cleaning the crystals after it's all done? And also getting the excess glue in the tiny crevasses?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loubie22

Using GEM TAC btw.


----------



## Loubie22

Progress lol ;O


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Popsi. I may be ready to think about ordering crystals this coming weekend. I'll be in touch about color choices, etc.


----------



## may3545

Does anyone have an example of how Volcano looks on black leather? Thinking of strassing my black patent pigalles.


----------



## Theren

I am getting so giddy over the progress on my wedges.. Check it out ladies!!

Flash





No flash


----------



## frick&frack

Loubie22 said:


> Progress lol ;O


^they look like they'll be beautiful...great progress!




Theren said:


> I am getting so giddy over the progress on my wedges.. Check it out ladies!!


^you're doing great work on a LOT of area to cover.  can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^you're doing great work on a LOT of area to cover. can't wait to see them finished!


 
I don't think I realized exactly how much area I had to cover but the result is turning out so good I am just so crazy excited to finish!


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks *Popsicool*, I am so disappointed about the cracking. Will definitely try to fix them. Stripping and starting over might be the best way. I really appreciate your help, thank you! 



Popsicool said:


> As mentioned a few times, Meltonian is not the best thing to use if you want to dye your nappa shoes. It's a spray paint and it tends to crack. You could do two things:
> 
> 1. Spray the meltonian into a little cup, use a brush or a small pinted sponge and touch it up yourself. Even after you'd done this, it's very possible that the pain will crack when you wear the shoes.
> 
> 2. Get some paint stripper, get all the meltonian off and use a dye better suited to leather shoes such as Tarrago or Fielders.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how you go!


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> I don't think I realized exactly how much area I had to cover but the result is turning out so good I am just so crazy excited to finish!


 
it's a lot of work & a lot to cover, but then you'll get a LOT of sparkle & we'll all get a lot of heart flutters!!!  hehehe


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Theren*, they look amazing!  Can't wait to see the finished shoes!


----------



## Theren

*frick&frack* & *LouboutinNerd* thank you ladies! This is for sure is an exciting first CL diy project lol!


----------



## indypup

*Miss T.*, let me know what stripper you use for your Fetichas.  I have to strip Meltonian off my shoes too.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are looking really good, Theren.


----------



## Loubie22

Any tips on cleaning the glue off the crystals?


----------



## lolitablue

Loubie22 said:


> Any tips on cleaning the glue off the crystals?


 
Gem Tac should dry clear! What kind of residue are you getting?


----------



## Loubie22

I am referring to getting it on other gems, I put them very close together. By the way, I haven't posted an update photo because my digital camera is acting funny BUT they are turning out BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## PyAri

Loubie22 said:


> Progress lol ;O


I'm liking these colors.  What crystal are you using?


----------



## Loubie22

I don't remember the names ;O sorry BUT basically it's deep blue, light blue, aqua blue, turquoise, light violet, deep violet.


----------



## Loubie22

Here's more progress, I can't begin to express how shiny and beautiful the result looks while wearing the shoe. As I walk the heel looks like glass reflecting deep shades of violets and blues with hints of aqua and turquoise. Also, the crystals reflect on the ground when the sun hits it. 













You might notice a little design flower covered in tiny red crystals on as well  I will show it off when I am completely done! ^-^


----------



## bling*lover

WOW they are stunning *Loubie*, the color combo's were an amazing choice, can't wait to see them when they are complete!


----------



## frick&frack

great color combo for the crystals!



Loubie22 said:


> Here's more progress, I can't begin to express how shiny and beautiful the result looks while wearing the shoe. As I walk the heel looks like glass reflecting deep shades of violets and blues with hints of aqua and turquoise. Also, the crystals reflect on the ground when the sun hits it.
> 
> You might notice a little design flower covered in tiny red crystals on as well  I will show it off when I am completely done! ^-^


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Loubie22*, they are gorgeous!  I love the colors that reflect back.  Can't wait to see the finished shoes!


----------



## amazigrace

*loubie22,* don't worry about the glue. 
It dries completely clear, and after a day or
so of drying, you won't even notice it. Getting
the glue off other crystals is a little more tricky.
I use a Q-Tip dipped in warm water, but you don't
want to get water on the shoe itself or it will
loosen the crystals. Actually, though, once they're
dry and you're wearing them, you won't notice
glue on other crystals. You're just holding them
up close to your eyes and seeing every little 
defect. You won't be able to see anything but
beautiful, sprakling shoes when you're done, 
so don't worry too much about the glue. Good
luck - they look beautiful already!


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, *Loubie22* what a beautiful pop of color on those shoes! Nice job!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know if it is possible to glitter over glitter? Will it stick?

I am considering buying pigalles in mini multi glitter and trying to silver mini glitter. Any thoughts on whether it would work? Thank you!


----------



## may3545

may3545 said:


> Does anyone have an example of how Volcano looks on black leather? Thinking of strassing my black patent pigalles.



I'm reposting as I didn't get a response from anyone. Has anyone tried volcano crystals on black patent leather?


----------



## BattyBugs

They really sparkle, Loubie!


----------



## Theren

may3545 said:


> I'm reposting as I didn't get a response from anyone. Has anyone tried volcano crystals on black patent leather?



I havet seen volcano over black but I have seen it over dark purple and its beautiful!


----------



## may3545

^Thanks! It's gorgeous! I have a pair of black patent CLs I want to strass in Volcano, but I'm unsure how it would turn out...


----------



## Theren

I would think the black would be very similar to the purple above. It would really make the volcano shine!


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies so I need opinions. Im trying to figure if I should strass the white part above the wedge. 
(Sorry the pic is so dark, but I couldnt find my camera so by blackberry had to do).


----------



## indypup

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know if it is possible to glitter over glitter? Will it stick?
> 
> I am considering buying pigalles in mini multi glitter and trying to silver mini glitter. Any thoughts on whether it would work? Thank you!



I don't see why you couldn't glitter over mini glitter.  However, you might have better luck doing silver chunky glitter like the glitter of old.  The silver mini glitter may not totally cover the multi.

You could try lightly sanding the glitter to remove some of it and then go back over with the silver.  That's what I would do.


----------



## indypup

*Theren*, I was about to suggest you do that.  It will help them look more "complete".  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Theren

Thanks Indy!


----------



## bec_h_med

I'm going to strass the dark wood stack heels of some red peep toes.  Will send you the pics once I have ome time to get going.


----------



## amazigrace

*may3545,* I did a pair of dark flats in volcano and they came out gorgeous. Your black patent ones will look equally as gorgeous. As long as the backgroun is dark, the volcano crystals show up beautifully.


----------



## amazigrace

*theren,* I agree with *indypup* that it would
look more complete if you strass the white part, too.


----------



## erinmiyu

*theren* those look amazing! i agree doing the rest of the white will make them look perfect!


----------



## 5elle

Loubie22 said:


> Strassing my declics with violet/navy/saphire crystals... Began half an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on cleaning the crystals after it's all done? And also getting the excess glue in the tiny crevasses?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Since black suede declics are my UHG my heart sort of bleeds here, but these are gorgeous! Would you consider stopping with the heel? They are just beyond!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Theren*, they are gorgeous!  I agree with the others, definitely strass the white portion as well.  They don't look quite complete with the white portion left plain, imo.  Awesome job!


----------



## LavenderIce

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know if it is possible to glitter over glitter? Will it stick?
> 
> I am considering buying pigalles in mini multi glitter and trying to silver mini glitter. Any thoughts on whether it would work? Thank you!


 


indypup said:


> I don't see why you couldn't glitter over mini glitter. *However, you might have better luck doing silver chunky glitter like the glitter of old*. The silver mini glitter may not totally cover the multi.
> 
> You could try lightly sanding the glitter to remove some of it and then go back over with the silver. That's what I would do.


 
I am trying to convert my old silver glitter NPs to rainbow strass.  I am finding that the old chunky glitter does not provide a smooth surface for the crystals.  The newer, finer glitter is easier to strass.



may3545 said:


> I'm reposting as I didn't get a response from anyone. Has anyone tried volcano crystals on black patent leather?


 
I have a friend who has tried and she felt the colors were not complimentary of each other.


----------



## Redo_My_Shoe

Theren said:


> Ok ladies so I need opinions. Im trying to figure if I should strass the white part above the wedge.
> (Sorry the pic is so dark, but I couldnt find my camera so by blackberry had to do).


 
My only concern is if you are going to continue the strassing around towards the front...or are you going to stop strassing the white once you hit the strap?


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

*Theren*, I can't wait to see your end result!


----------



## Redo_My_Shoe

These are a pair of Ron Rons I'm strassing at the moment. I'm using Alexandrite. Sorry the pic is so bad; it's from my phone.


----------



## Theren

Redo_My_Shoe said:


> My only concern is if you are going to continue the strassing around towards the front...or are you going to stop strassing the white once you hit the strap?


 
Yes once I hit the strap im done. I have done 5 other pairs of shoes for friends but this is the first one Ive done for myself.


----------



## Theren

LittleMsPerfect, LouboutinNerd, & erinmiyu Thank you so much for the feedback. I will have pictures of it done soon with my camera (once i find it lol).


----------



## Loubie22

Another update ^-^


----------



## Loubie22

PS: Lol I didn't realize my love came out in the background of one of the last photos I posted. And he is sleeping! How cute! ^--^


----------



## may3545

amazigrace said:


> *may3545,* I did a pair of dark flats in volcano and they came out gorgeous. Your black patent ones will look equally as gorgeous. As long as the backgroun is dark, the volcano crystals show up beautifully.



Thanks! I think I'll do Volcano for my second project on my black patent pigalles. Yay!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Theren, I LOVE THOSE!! I've been wanting to get a pair to strass too, I'm just having trouble finding a pair in my size!
Loubie22, those are fantastic so far!


----------



## Loubie22

Once i finish the heel i will implement a segment to the front of the pump, calypso-like style. But with AB crystals, mixed with some metallics, I think.


----------



## BattyBugs

Theren, they are looking great. I agree that you need to do the little white strip, too.
Loubie, I love the blue combo crystals against the black shoe.


----------



## LornaLou

Wow! Everyone is doing an amazing job! I can't believe I still haven't had the time to finish mine. I really need to do that this week


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?




OMGGGGGGGGG!!!!  MOD PICS PULEASEEEEEEEE! (sorry for screaming these are insane madness!!!)


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?




OMG OMG OMG !!!! I had to come back again :ninja::ninja:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok you guys are amazing they should call this the "Amazing I did it myself thread"  I never even went back to strassing my ambertinas :shame: only 80% of the right shoe is completed :lolots: but you have definitely inspired me to order the rest of my crystals n glue this weekend 
Thank you for sharing and keep up the amazing work


----------



## Loubie22

Done with the first shoe  Will finish the second this week. I can't describe how stunning they are in person, which I had a better camera at my disposal to use. By the way ladies, PLEASE give me tips on cleaning black suede, I've only used this particular pair once but I've had them for a couple of months now and do believe they have collected some dust. Should I just bring it to a cobbler? I have trouble trusting them >.>;


----------



## bling*lover

*Theren*, honestly they are *A.M.A.Z.I.N.G* you did such a great job, can't wait until the other shoe is done so we can see mod pics.

*Loubie*, they look fab again I love the crystal combo, I know your only doing the heels but they would look awesome completely done!


----------



## lkrp123

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?



*Theren*: 

They look *SPECTACULAR*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see the finished look!


----------



## lkrp123

Loubie22 said:


> Done with the first shoe  Will finish the second this week. I can't describe how stunning they are in person, which I had a better camera at my disposal to use. By the way ladies, PLEASE give me tips on cleaning black suede, I've only used this particular pair once but I've had them for a couple of months now and do believe they have collected some dust. Should I just bring it to a cobbler? I have trouble trusting them >.>;



I LOVE the color crystals you chose!!! These are simply *stunning*! 

(Apple Garde makes a cleaner specifically for suede...I've used it before...
http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=268)


----------



## Theren

adctd2onlnshpng,bling*lover,& lkrp123 Thank you so much! Since im waiting on more crystals I will just have to smile and marvel at this one until they come in.


----------



## frick&frack

Redo_My_Shoe said:


> These are a pair of Ron Rons I'm strassing at the moment. I'm using Alexandrite. Sorry the pic is so bad; it's from my phone.


^pretty color combo!




Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?


^verdict: 




Loubie22 said:


> Done with the first shoe  Will finish the second this week. I can't describe how stunning they are in person, which I had a better camera at my disposal to use. By the way ladies, PLEASE give me tips on cleaning black suede, I've only used this particular pair once but I've had them for a couple of months now and do believe they have collected some dust. Should I just bring it to a cobbler? I have trouble trusting them >.>;


^they're gorgeous!!!  love that you're only strassing the heel!


----------



## bec_h_med

Theren, they are awesome!  I'm too chicken to start with a full shoe.  I'm just doing a heel to begin with, but waiting for my colour chart to arrive to decide between fire opal and volcano.


----------



## chloe speaks

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?




Those are going to be a blinding wall of sparkle! You won't want to take them off - verdict: full straight ahead!


----------



## Theren

chloe speaks said:


> Those are going to be a blinding wall of sparkle! You won't want to take them off - verdict: full straight ahead!


Its incredible how much they actually sparkle IRL



bec_h_med said:


> Theren, they are awesome! I'm too chicken to start with a full shoe. I'm just doing a heel to begin with, but waiting for my colour chart to arrive to decide between fire opal and volcano.


 
Both are incredible choices. What color shoes? I thought I wanted that at first too but once I started these.. I was hooked.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning, *Theren!!* They came out perfectly!




Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Loubie*, I think they came out perfectly!  I love the blue against the black.  If you want to clean the suede apple gaurd makes amazing cleaner - I use it on my black suede samiras and and purple suede declics.  You can find it at http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=268.           ETA- I saw *lkrp* already posted the cleaner, so I'm seconding it as an awesome choice!



Loubie22 said:


> Done with the first shoe  Will finish the second this week. I can't describe how stunning they are in person, which I had a better camera at my disposal to use. By the way ladies, PLEASE give me tips on cleaning black suede, I've only used this particular pair once but I've had them for a couple of months now and do believe they have collected some dust. Should I just bring it to a cobbler? I have trouble trusting them >.>;


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Loubie*, I think they came out perfectly!  I love the blue against the black.  If you want to clean the suede apple gaurd makes amazing cleaner - I use it on my black suede samiras and and purple suede declics.  You can find it at http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=268.           ETA- I saw *lkrp* already posted the cleaner, so I'm seconding it as an awesome choice!



Speaking of awesome.... How about your NEW AVI!? 

I  volcano.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

WOW!! Girls, the shoes look amazing!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Popsicool said:


> Speaking of awesome.... How about your NEW AVI!?
> 
> I  volcano.



Thanks *Popsi!*  I am going to try to (finally) post finished pics tomorrow.  I have had a lot of travel for work lately, so it took me way longer to finish than I had initially thought!


----------



## bec_h_med

Theren said:


> Its incredible how much they actually sparkle IRL
> 
> 
> 
> Both are incredible choices. What color shoes? I thought I wanted that at first too but once I started these.. I was hooked.



They are an orangey red.  I've bought some volcano, and they look beautiful, but I think the fire opal might be a better colour match.  Will post when I make my choice!


----------



## Theren

bec_h_med said:


> They are an orangey red. I've bought some volcano, and they look beautiful, but I think the fire opal might be a better colour match. Will post when I make my choice!


 Ooo I cant wait to see them!!


----------



## indypup

LavenderIce said:


> I am trying to convert my old silver glitter NPs to rainbow strass.  I am finding that the old chunky glitter does not provide a smooth surface for the crystals.  The newer, finer glitter is easier to strass.


This is good to know, but I think *Miss T*. wanted to know if she could DIY glitter her multi glitter Pigalles, taking them from the current multi to silver.  But OOOOH, pics once you're done?!  That sounds so exciting!

*Theren*, I'm glad you decided to strass the white strip!  They look absolutely TDF!

Well, I should be getting my bronze Tarrago dye within the next day!  I'll post pictures of the newly made-over Turbans when I'm done!


----------



## Theren

Indypup I agree I think it looks much more finished now!


----------



## indypup

LornaLou said:


> Wow! Everyone is doing an amazing job! I can't believe I still haven't had the time to finish mine. I really need to do that this week


I still have a complete right shoe to finish. :shame:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I FINALLY finished my DIY strass!   It was lots of work,  but so worth it!  I've posted more shots in my collection thread so I don't crowd this one.  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pwecious_323

^ Beautiful. which crystal colors did u use? it looks fabulous!! congrats!


----------



## PyAri

Omg *ln *absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *PyAri* and *pwecious*!  I used volcano crystals in sizes 7,9,12,16, and 20.


----------



## Theren

LN They look awesome!


----------



## Hanna_M

LouboutinNerd - those are so beautiful and look just perfect! Well done.


----------



## CelticLuv

LouboutinNerd... them!! How long did it take you?


----------



## Popsicool

And for probably the fifth time... *LN* they are so beautiful!!

Well worth visiting your collection thread for more photos..


----------



## carrera993

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, I FINALLY finished my DIY strass!  It was lots of work, but so worth it! I've posted more shots in my collection thread so I don't crowd this one. thanks for letting me share!


 

In a word: LOVE!!! 
SO many talented ladies on this thread.


----------



## **shoelover**

i'm so behind in this thread :shame:  amazing job ladies...there all so lush and fab! I so need to hunt for a pair for diy


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *Theren* (I can't wait to see your finished pair!), * Hanna, Celtic *(OMG too long!  I would estimate probably a good 30 hours!), *Popsi* (you are seriously the sweetest!), *carrera*, and *shoelover!*  It's so wonderful to be able to post with the amazingly talented DIYers on this thread!


----------



## frick&frack

this is my favorite volcano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  fabulous work!!!



LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, I FINALLY finished my DIY strass!  It was lots of work, but so worth it! I've posted more shots in my collection thread so I don't crowd this one. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## authenticplease

OMGoodness, LN!  They are beyond fabulous......*runs off to your collection thread to see more


----------



## authenticplease

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. One full side done. Be honest whats the verdict?


 
They look stunning!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the strassed wedge  Can't wait to see modeling pics as I know they are amazing on you


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been admiring them in your avatar for a couple of days. They are amazing!


----------



## bling*lover

They are so amazing LN, congrats on a job well done, they are such a gorgeous shoe to have done volcano strass on!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Louboutin Nerd* : Gorgeous, i have No words !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God Lord Bring those Fontantte back to us!
I want to strass all its colors


----------



## bec_h_med

Echoing what everyone else has said.... They are fabulous.  I love the purple fontanete, and with the volcano strass (my aboslute fave) on top, it looks wonderful.
Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## may3545

LouboutinNerd, just GORGEOUS!!! I totally want to do Volcano strass... just not sure which pair yet-- I luuuurrvee how this turned out!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thank you so much* frick&frack, authentic, Batty, bling, seductive, bec,* and *may* for your kind words!  It's so wonderful to share with fellow CL lovers!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

may3545 said:


> LouboutinNerd, just GORGEOUS!!! I totally want to do Volcano strass... just not sure which pair yet-- I luuuurrvee how this turned out!!!



You totally should!  The great thing about volcano is it looks good with different colors.  Good luck and let me know if you need any help once you start!


----------



## lkrp123

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, I FINALLY finished my DIY strass!   It was lots of work,  but so worth it!  I've posted more shots in my collection thread so I don't crowd this one.  thanks for letting me share!





*LouboutinNerd*...these are STUNNING! The purple, the volcano, the sparkle!!! You did a spectacular job, I'm impressed! 

Wear them in good health!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LouboutinNerd, they are GORGEOUS! You must be so happy!


----------



## marie-lou

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, I FINALLY finished my DIY strass!  It was lots of work, but so worth it! I've posted more shots in my collection thread so I don't crowd this one. thanks for letting me share!


 Wooooow!!! Those look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks* Jet*!  Yes, I can't even begin to tell you happy I am!  Not just because of how they turned out, but also because of how many hours they took to finish!  It's going to be nice to have some free time on the weekends again 

*marie-lou* - thank you so much!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello again ladies,
I have a gang of questions.

Has anyone strassed laponos?  Or is that too much shoe and too much strass?
Has anyone done a DIY tagged/grafitti shoe?
Has anyone strassed a bag/clutch?

That's it for now but I need to start writing them down before I forget them

Thanks everyone and keep rolling out the amaging pieces!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

soleilbrun said:


> Hello again ladies,
> I have a gang of questions.
> 
> Has anyone strassed laponos?  Or is that too much shoe and too much strass?
> Has anyone done a DIY tagged/grafitti shoe?
> Has anyone strassed a bag/clutch?
> 
> That's it for now but I need to start writing them down before I forget them
> 
> Thanks everyone and keep rolling out the amaging pieces!



Hello and welcome!  I haven't seen anyone here strass the lapanos, but if you like the shoe, there is no reason why you couldn't!  Just keep in mind you will need A LOT of crystals to cover the whole bootie.  It will be a lot of bling, but if that's what you are after then you should be able to strass them.

I do think someone here has done a DIY graffiti.....I will see if I can find it.

I don't think anyone has strassed a bag - but I think it would be gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

LouboutinNerd said:


> Hello and welcome! I haven't seen anyone here strass the lapanos, but if you like the shoe, there is no reason why you couldn't! Just keep in mind you will need A LOT of crystals to cover the whole bootie. It will be a lot of bling, but if that's what you are after then you should be able to strass them.
> 
> I do think someone here has done a DIY graffiti.....I will see if I can find it.
> 
> I don't think anyone has strassed a bag - but I think it would be gorgeous!


 
Thank you for the response and I was rude in not complimenting you on your gorgeous shoes.  LouboutinNerd, your shoes are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on a job super well done.  I am very impressed. If I read correctly through the thread that is volcano strass?

The laponos would be major bling maybe I'll do yoyo zeppas instead.  I'm quite torn between tagging or strassing. Honestly leaning towards strassing after your accomplishments.


----------



## Alegory

Hello everyone Im up stressing over my project! For a long time I wanted to glitter some shoes I finaly found the right glitter size but cant find the glue I purchased  Martha stewart glue for glitter.  
Will it work on shoes ?
I cant find gemtack anywhere 4 retailers non had it! 
I found 3600 will that work it looks thick and the glitter is really small like dust so I would like a smoth surface 
 please advise me step by step


----------



## Hanna_M

What do you ladies think about dying these? 

I was thinking of doing the canvas red (not too bright but not really dark)... but am not sure what to do with the tips which are tan leather. I was thinking burgundy but then I'm not sure if it'll work with the heels. Other option is black and perhaps I could dye the heels? 

Thoughts and advice much appreciated!


----------



## bec_h_med

Hanna_M said:


> What do you ladies think about dying these?
> 
> I was thinking of doing the canvas red (not too bright but not really dark)... but am not sure what to do with the tips which are tan leather. I was thinking burgundy but then I'm not sure if it'll work with the heels. Other option is black and perhaps I could dye the heels?
> 
> Thoughts and advice much appreciated!



You could always do red canvas, burgundy tips and strassed heels..... (maybe in ruby)

Gotta love a bit of sparkle!


----------



## Hanna_M

bec_h_med said:


> You could always do red canvas, burgundy tips and strassed heels..... (maybe in ruby)
> 
> Gotta love a bit of sparkle!



Hmmmm... I could dye the heels to match the tips (burgundy as you say) and then strass both the heel and the tips... not sure if that would work with red though... on second thoughts, not sure strassing the tips would work at all... would need to see pics of others if they've been done before...


----------



## bec_h_med

I don't know if the heel would dye, as its a wooden stack heel.
I think you would be better off trying to colour match the dye for the tip with the crystals (if thats what you want).  You could strass the front of the tip, you know the upright part.
I guess it depends what you want the shoes for, occasion-wear or everyday.
I love a strassed heel.  It adds an extra surprise as you walk away.  Not everyone agrees though.

Try looking at the top post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-outfit-pics-500185-320.html#post15268343


----------



## bec_h_med

Where is cheapest to buy crystals in uk/us?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for the response and I was rude in not complimenting you on your gorgeous shoes.  LouboutinNerd, your shoes are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on a job super well done.  I am very impressed. If I read correctly through the thread that is volcano strass?
> 
> The laponos would be major bling maybe I'll do yoyo zeppas instead.  I'm quite torn between tagging or strassing. Honestly leaning towards strassing after your accomplishments.



Aw, thanks *soleilbrun*, and no worries!  I think the YZ would be GORGEOUS strassed!  A few ladies have done VPs and they were just stunning.  I think the graffiti would be probably more difficult to do unless you have a steady hand.  What color are they?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> I don't know if the heel would dye, as its a wooden stack heel.
> I think you would be better off trying to colour match the dye for the tip with the crystals (if thats what you want).  You could strass the front of the tip, you know the upright part.
> I guess it depends what you want the shoes for, occasion-wear or everyday.
> I love a strassed heel.  It adds an extra surprise as you walk away.  Not everyone agrees though.
> 
> Try looking at the top post here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-outfit-pics-500185-320.html#post15268343



I agree - I don't know that dye would hold on the heel.  You could just strass over it, but unless the crystals are tightly spaced, you'll be able to see the wood through them.  I do love the strassed heel idea though!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> Where is cheapest to buy crystals in uk/us?



I bought mine through dreamtime creations - www.dreamtimecreations.com.  They have great prices and shipping is typically free.  Many of the ladies here have bought from them.

ETA - they are US based, not sure if they will ship to the UK.


----------



## bec_h_med

LouboutinNerd said:


> I bought mine through dreamtime creations - www.dreamtimecreations.com.  They have great prices and shipping is typically free.  Many of the ladies here have bought from them.
> 
> ETA - they are US based, not sure if they will ship to the UK.



Thank you!  I will have a look.

ETA - they ARE cheap!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> Thank you!  I will have a look.
> 
> ETA - they ARE cheap!



Yeah, and they are super fast shippers also.  I've had really good experiences with them for my volcano crystals.


----------



## bec_h_med

What do you all think....?

I want to strass the heel on these shoes:
http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/My New Shoes/CIMG2248.jpg
I was thinking volcano, but bought a crystal sample card and decided on fire opal.
Since then I have seen fire opal AB and wondered what it would look like dotted in between the standard fire opal, possibly in a size 12/16.


----------



## CelticLuv

Where did you buy a crystal sample card? I'd love to get one too to get more ideas. thanks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

LN, you did a PHENOMENAL job!   I am drooling over them!   Just perfect!!


----------



## soleilbrun

LouboutinNerd said:


> Aw, thanks *soleilbrun*, and no worries! I think the YZ would be GORGEOUS strassed! A few ladies have done VPs and they were just stunning. I think the graffiti would be probably more difficult to do unless you have a steady hand. What color are they?


 
The YZ are camel color but I think I will dye them red and do fire opal strass.  I've seen quite a few on here and now I'm hooked.  I remember seeing all the strassed shoes and being happy I did not like them (less temptation)!  As you see, that was short lived.  Whatcha think?


----------



## CelticLuv

I just got these off the bay for a great price and was thinking of strassing them. I'm extremely new to the DIY scene but LOVE what you guys have done!
Since you are all so creative, I was hoping you might give me some ideas on what colors to use and any other ideas for them.
thank you so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> What do you all think....?
> 
> I want to strass the heel on these shoes:
> http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/My New Shoes/CIMG2248.jpg
> I was thinking volcano, but bought a crystal sample card and decided on fire opal.
> Since then I have seen fire opal AB and wondered what it would look like dotted in between the standard fire opal, possibly in a size 12/16.



I like them, but I think you will be able to see the black of the heel coming through the crystals.  As long as you are ok with that, I think it's a really unusual style, and would look great!

ETA - IMO I think the Fire Opal would look better than volcano, because the volcano flashes more purple and the FO is more red.  GL!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

CelticLuv said:


> Where did you buy a crystal sample card? I'd love to get one too to get more ideas. thanks!



You can get both the special coatings (http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/swarovski-special-coatings-rhinestone-color-chart-15958/) and the standard colors one as well (http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/swarovski-rhinestone-color-chart/).  They are really helpful because they have the actual stones on them and you can place them on the shoe you are looking to strass to see if the color will look good.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

fieryfashionist said:


> LN, you did a PHENOMENAL job!   I am drooling over them!   Just perfect!!



Thank you* fiery!*  Much appreciated!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

soleilbrun said:


> The YZ are camel color but I think I will dye them red and do fire opal strass.  I've seen quite a few on here and now I'm hooked.  I remember seeing all the strassed shoes and being happy I did not like them (less temptation)!  As you see, that was short lived.  Whatcha think?




Oooh, I think that would be gorgeous!  FO is one of my favorite stones and I think it would look great with the YZ.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

CelticLuv said:


> I just got these off the bay for a great price and was thinking of strassing them. I'm extremely new to the DIY scene but LOVE what you guys have done!
> Since you are all so creative, I was hoping you might give me some ideas on what colors to use and any other ideas for them.
> thank you so much, I appreciate it!



I love these but honestly, it may be really hard to strass them because of all the folds.  The crystals really need a flat surface to adhere to.  Maybe if you did the smaller crystals it might work?  Perhaps some of the other ladies who have done strassing can offer some better suggestions?


----------



## bec_h_med

LouboutinNerd said:


> I love these but honestly, it may be really hard to strass them because of all the folds.  The crystals really need a flat surface to adhere to.  Maybe if you did the smaller crystals it might work?  Perhaps some of the other ladies who have done strassing can offer some better suggestions?



ITA.  I was thinking just that.  Leave well alone!  They are beatiful as they are.  
Though if you really want to play, they may look nice with a strassed heel (I love a sparkly heel - how many times have I typed that today!!).  Something in jet or jet haematite.  Not too stand out, understated and classy.

But I still think leave them as they are.  Gorgeous, and congrats on the purchase *Celticluv*


----------



## bec_h_med

LouboutinNerd said:


> I like them, but I think you will be able to see the black of the heel coming through the crystals.  As long as you are ok with that, I think it's a really unusual style, and would look great!
> 
> ETA - IMO I think the Fire Opal would look better than volcano, because the volcano flashes more purple and the FO is more red.  GL!



Yes, the volcano was too purple.  The fire opal is perfect.  I love the ab as well, and might just buy a small amount to play around with and see what they look like.
How many do you think I should buy (of each size) to begin with?

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## bec_h_med

CelticLuv said:


> Where did you buy a crystal sample card? I'd love to get one too to get more ideas. thanks!



Celtic, I bought mine from crystalrhinestoneboutique, and its great.  It has around 84 colours on it, and a plain crystal in each size from ss5-ss48 for reference.

I think the one that LouboutinNerd posted is cheaper and may have more colours on though.

Either one would be fine, and I love mine!  Sooooo sparkly!!


----------



## Popsicool

Good news ladies, I successfully dyed *wooden* heel & platform so it shouldn't be a problem. I dyed them black using both Tarrago and Fielders.


----------



## bec_h_med

Popsicool said:


> Good news ladies, I successfully dyed *wooden* heel & platform so it shouldn't be a problem. I dyed them black using both Tarrago and Fielders.



Yay, that is good news.  I don't know if mine will change colour much as its quite dark brown.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Popsicool said:


> Good news ladies, I successfully dyed *wooden* heel & platform so it shouldn't be a problem. I dyed them black using both Tarrago and Fielders.



Awesome,* Popsi*!  Can you post pics?  I'd love to see how they turned out!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> Yes, the volcano was too purple.  The fire opal is perfect.  I love the ab as well, and might just buy a small amount to play around with and see what they look like.
> How many do you think I should buy (of each size) to begin with?
> 
> Thanks for all your advice!



I think putting some of the FO AB would be gorgeous.  If you want to see a combo, *jeNYC* did an AMAZING job with hers and she combo'd light siam and FO.  You can find it in the reference thread, about halfway down the page at http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html, or see pics below.



jeNYC said:


> Red Patent Declic
> 
> Light Siam + Fire Opal



I used a LOT of crystals - approximately the following:

ss7 - 26 gross
ss9 - 15 gross
ss12 - 6 gross
ss16  - 5 gross
ss20 - 2 gross

HTH!


----------



## amazigrace

For anyone who's a size 39.5 or 40 and wanting to strass
a pair of flats, there are 3 pair on sale on the Bay for
$99.99. They're perfect for strassing! This is also in the 
D&S thread, but thought I'd put it here too for the 
strassing queens!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item483d868695#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bec_h_med

LouboutinNerd said:


> I think putting some of the FO AB would be gorgeous.  If you want to see a combo, *jeNYC* did an AMAZING job with hers and she combo'd light siam and FO.  You can find it in the reference thread, about halfway down the page at http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html, or see pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a LOT of crystals - approximately the following:
> 
> ss7 - 26 gross
> ss9 - 15 gross
> ss12 - 6 gross
> ss16  - 5 gross
> ss20 - 2 gross
> 
> HTH!



 that is ALOT of crystals.  Thankfully only doing the heels for now! 

Thanks for showing me those declics of Jens.  They are gorge.  I think I will pop in a few FO AB.  They look beautiful and add a whole new dimension to the strass effect.

Now I just have to get ordering.  I found love2crystal the cheapest to buy from on ebay (thats where I bought my crystal card from).  The shipping worked out much better and they sell in high volumes too.

I've bought my gemtac, and just have to order my crystals now 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bec_h_med said:


> that is ALOT of crystals.  Thankfully only doing the heels for now!
> 
> Thanks for showing me those declics of Jens.  They are gorge.  I think I will pop in a few FO AB.  They look beautiful and add a whole new dimension to the strass effect.
> 
> Now I just have to get ordering.  I found love2crystal the cheapest to buy from on ebay (thats where I bought my crystal card from).  The shipping worked out much better and they sell in high volumes too.
> 
> I've bought my gemtac, and just have to order my crystals now
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



LOL, yes it was a lot more crystals than I had thought?  But there was a lot of open space on the shoe and I spaced the crystals pretty close together.  

And you are very welcome; good luck with them, and show us how they are going!


----------



## may3545

Finished! It took about 18 hours total (I had a lot of free time these past three days LOL). I bedazzled my ivory patent 85mm You-Yous with Crystal AB crystals in size 20 (288 pieces), 16 (432 pieces), 12 (about 700 pieces), 9 (1200 pieces) and 7 (1200 pieces) using Gem-Tac. I had quite a bunch of 9 and 7 crystals left, which I will use for my nails and random accessories. I think I'm taking a LOOOONG break before I attempt doing another pair. I really want Volcano strass shoes!

Halfway done:






Completed project:


----------



## rdgldy

*may*, just stunning!!


----------



## olialm1

Wow may those are gorgeous. The amount of effort you put in shows, they are totally perfect.


----------



## may3545

rdgldy and olialm1, thanks thanks!! It was this thread that inspired me! Now I have to look for some dark purple shoes to Volcano strass. I don't want to deal with painting the shoes... so the hunt is on!


----------



## frick&frack

GORGEOUS!!!  I think the light shoes & light crystals are so elegant!



may3545 said:


> Finished! It took about 18 hours total (I had a lot of free time these past three days LOL). I bedazzled my ivory patent 85mm You-Yous with Crystal AB crystals in size 20 (288 pieces), 16 (432 pieces), 12 (about 700 pieces), 9 (1200 pieces) and 7 (1200 pieces) using Gem-Tac. I had quite a bunch of 9 and 7 crystals left, which I will use for my nails and random accessories. I think I'm taking a LOOOONG break before I attempt doing another pair. I really want Volcano strass shoes!


----------



## may3545

Action shots!


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, *indypup*! Now that I know it can be done, I think I might just go for it. Sorry for the late reply, I reply appreciate your help, I was just offline while in Paris. Thanks again!

Oh, and you new avatar is adorable! 



indypup said:


> I don't see why you couldn't glitter over mini glitter.  However, you might have better luck doing silver chunky glitter like the glitter of old.  The silver mini glitter may not totally cover the multi.
> 
> You could try lightly sanding the glitter to remove some of it and then go back over with the silver.  That's what I would do.


----------



## Miss T.

Great job *may3545*! They are stunning!


----------



## Theren

They turned out beautiful!


----------



## erinmiyu

they're gorgeous, *may*!


----------



## may3545

frick&frack, Miss T., Theren and erinmiyu, THANKS THANKS!!! I'm thrilled with how they turned out! 

Is it silly to save them for an eventual wedding even though I'm not even engaged? I can't imagine wearing them to anything less special after all this hard work LOL.


----------



## Hanna_M

Popsicool said:


> Good news ladies, I successfully dyed *wooden* heel & platform so it shouldn't be a problem. I dyed them black using both Tarrago and Fielders.



Popsicool I LOVE YOU!!!!

Now I'm thinking about dying the whole shoe a deepish red or purple and strassing the lot in volcano!!!!

Assuming I win them!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are beautiful, May.


----------



## Hanna_M

May - they are very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## may3545

Thanks BattyBugs and Hanna M!


----------



## amazigrace

*may,* you did an amazing job. They are gorgeous!


----------



## ellewoods

May, those are stunning. I am reaaaaally considering a DIY project myself and yours is truly inspiring.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, *may,* they are absolutely stunning!  You did an incredible job!  An no, it's not weird to want to save them - but i don't know if I could resist wearing them before then!


----------



## chloe speaks

They are beautiful May! Don't be afraid to wear them out. You will love it!


----------



## CelticLuv

LouboutinNerd said:


> I love these but honestly, it may be really hard to strass them because of all the folds.  The crystals really need a flat surface to adhere to.  Maybe if you did the smaller crystals it might work?  Perhaps some of the other ladies who have done strassing can offer some better suggestions?



hmmm, I hadn't thought of that with the folds. Very good point! I might just keep my eye out on a white or ivory pair on the bay to strass, I'm dying to do light color strass!


----------



## CelticLuv

bec_h_med said:


> ITA.  I was thinking just that.  Leave well alone!  They are beatiful as they are.
> Though if you really want to play, they may look nice with a strassed heel (I love a sparkly heel - how many times have I typed that today!!).  Something in jet or jet haematite.  Not too stand out, understated and classy.
> 
> But I still think leave them as they are.  Gorgeous, and congrats on the purchase *Celticluv*



thanks Bec! I think I'm going to leave them alone, they really are beautiful but I am dying for a strass pair! I'll keep my eyes out for a cheap light colored pair on the bay to strass, I love the light silver strass colors. thanks again!


----------



## CelticLuv

may3545 said:


> Finished! It took about 18 hours total (I had a lot of free time these past three days LOL). I bedazzled my ivory patent 85mm You-Yous with Crystal AB crystals in size 20 (288 pieces), 16 (432 pieces), 12 (about 700 pieces), 9 (1200 pieces) and 7 (1200 pieces) using Gem-Tac. I had quite a bunch of 9 and 7 crystals left, which I will use for my nails and random accessories. I think I'm taking a LOOOONG break before I attempt doing another pair. I really want Volcano strass shoes!
> 
> Halfway done:
> Completed project:



OMG May! They are TDF!!  You did an absolutely INCREDIBLE job!
Amazing!!!  Love the modeling shots, they look simply stunning on!


----------



## may3545

Thanks everyone! It seems intimidating at first, but it turned out great!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*May!!*  those look *AMAZING!* I love them.


----------



## BattyBugs

LH, I love your avi. Are those new, or am I just admiring them properly tonight, in this state of exhaustion?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> LH, I love your avi. Are those new, or am I just admiring them properly tonight, in this state of exhaustion?



Haha thanks. They are my latest ones, I bought them a month ago. 
http://www.barneys.com/Metallic-Declic/500726432,default,pd.html except mine are the fifi, if you buy them dont get the fifi the heel is so thin it feels like it's about to snap in half. so uncomfortable.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hey everyone! Don't know if this should be posted here, but it IS kind of a quick opinion on a potential dye job:
I have a newly bought pair of black kid leather pointy-toe slingbacks (like the Manolo style, but with the CL height LOL), and I'm debating whether to dye them camel!nude, or just fix up with black.
Which would work better as a work shoe in terms of color? I tend to wear a lot of charcoal grays, blacks, and some navy and brown sprinkled in. I DO really want a nude in my collection, but I also don't have a basic black CL work shoe yet, so I'm torn. Would camel really work?
Any opinions welcomed!!


----------



## may3545

I also have a question:

Which do you prefer in Volcano strass:

Black napa Pigalle 100mm

OR

Burgundy red patent Ron Ron 85mm

I would like general opinions as one is ending soon on e* bay. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

may3545 said:


> I also have a question:
> 
> Which do you prefer in Volcano strass:
> 
> Black napa Pigalle 100mm
> 
> OR
> 
> Burgundy red patent Ron Ron 85mm
> 
> I would like general opinions as one is ending soon on e* bay. Thanks in advance!!



I like the shape of the Pigalle better, but I think the color will  not show up on black very well.  The ron ron would be better, but keep in mind the volcano has gold/purple tones, so I'm not sure how good of a match they would be.  A gold or purple shoe would be the best match.  HTH!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

may3545 said:


> Action shots!



These are so beautiful! Great work! I've been thinking of strassing a pair myself, did you have a method or technique to placing them? For example, were there only certain places you would put the larger crystals, etc. or was it all random?


----------



## may3545

^It was all random.. I just made it spread out as much as possible. The only order was around the shoe, I used 7ss and 16ss throughout the shoe evenly. Though I'd recommend 12ss and 7ss for my next pair.


----------



## may3545

LouboutinNerd said:


> I like the shape of the Pigalle better, but I think the color will  not show up on black very well.  The ron ron would be better, but keep in mind the volcano has gold/purple tones, so I'm not sure how good of a match they would be.  A gold or purple shoe would be the best match.  HTH!



Thanks for your input! I have to hunt for a purple or gold shoe then-- I really don't want to go to dying-- too messy for me.


----------



## may3545

Hmmm I can't find any purple shoes bah! Dying may have to be my only choice.... Can black napa leather be dyed purple with terrago purple dye?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> Hmmm I can't find any purple shoes bah! Dying may have to be my only choice.... Can black napa leather be dyed purple with terrago purple dye?



If your willing to travel somewhere to get a purple shoe, there is a purple ron ron 100 in the Toronto Holt Renfrew.

or if you want to buy one online, 

*Mater Claude in purple
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/mater-claude-patent-12590.html
*

*Lady Peep in purple
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-calf-13947.html
*

*The Pique Prive Pump
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN4Lvw9&ev19=1:12*


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinNerd said:


> Awesome,* Popsi*!  Can you post pics?  I'd love to see how they turned out!



Here you go... Originally the nude/beige Coussin booties with a wooden heel and platform, dyed back. 

Work in progress, you can see the wooden heel and platform on the bootie I hadn't yet started dying:






And finished (excuse the dust, they're waiting for a polish):


----------



## Loubie22

;O Popsi how dare you!!!!! NUDE IS 333333


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Popsicool said:


> Here you go... Originally the nude/beige Coussin booties with a wooden heel and platform, dyed back.
> 
> Work in progress, you can see the wooden heel and platform on the bootie I hadn't yet started dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished (excuse the dust, they're waiting for a polish):



Popsicool I love it!


----------



## may3545

LouboutinHottie said:


> If your willing to travel somewhere to get a purple shoe, there is a purple ron ron 100 in the Toronto Holt Renfrew.
> 
> or if you want to buy one online,
> 
> *Mater Claude in purple
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/mater-claude-patent-12590.html
> *
> 
> *Lady Peep in purple
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-calf-13947.html
> *
> 
> *The Pique Prive Pump
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN4Lvw9&ev19=1:12*




Thank you thank you! I can't travel unfortunately grrr! And I really want a closed toe shoe... I'm researching dying pigalles purple...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ saks or NM carries the purple ron ron... I just can't remember who. I think saks.


----------



## Popsicool

Sorry *Loub*, they were just so "blah" in nude..

Thank you *LH*.

*naked* your new avi kills me every time I see those Calypsos peaking out with their beautiful aqua sparkly toes...


----------



## may3545

These are the burgundy ron ron's. Do you think Volcano would look wierd?












In the meantime, I'm going to contact my Saks SA to ask!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Popsicool said:


> Sorry *Loub*, they were just so "blah" in nude..
> 
> Thank you *LH*.
> 
> *naked* your new avi kills me every time I see those Calypsos peaking out with their beautiful aqua sparkly toes...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> Thank you thank you! I can't travel unfortunately grrr! And I really want a closed toe shoe... I'm researching dying pigalles purple...



Here is a purple-pinkish color Rolando Back-Zip pump, the zipper would look so cool with the rhinestones, especially in volcano.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN5IY7Y&ev19=1:20

same color but in the Simples 100.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN5JZMV&ev19=1:30

Myself, if I was artistic and capable of DIYing shoes or something. i would choose the Rolando because, it would look really cool with the zipper in the back. Except some people actually don't like the zipper. But it is your project I don't decide which pump you choose 



may3545 said:


> These are the burgundy ron ron's. Do you think Volcano would look wierd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to contact my Saks SA to ask!!!




It wouldn't necessarily look _weird_, it would just have a different effect on the stone.

Look at the fifi strassed with Volcano from Barney's, I zoomed in, and it actually looks like they have black suede underneath. So it might look _very_ similar with black. The purple would probably be brighter, if you look at LN's profile pic, and she showed which color she has underneath which is purple.

http://www.barneys.com/Fifi-Strass/500728003,default,pd.html


----------



## may3545

LouboutinHottie said:


> Here is a purple-pinkish color Rolando Back-Zip pump, the zipper would look so cool with the rhinestones, especially in volcano.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN5IY7Y&ev19=1:20
> 
> same color but in the Simples 100.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iN5JZMV&ev19=1:30
> 
> Myself, if I was artistic and capable of DIYing shoes or something. i would choose the Rolando because, it would look really cool with the zipper in the back. Except some people actually don't like the zipper. But it is your project I don't decide which pump you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't necessarily look _weird_, it would just have a different effect on the stone.
> 
> Look at the fifi strassed with Volcano from Barney's, I zoomed in, and it actually looks like they have black suede underneath. So it might look _very_ similar with black. The purple would probably be brighter, if you look at LN's profile pic, and she showed which color she has underneath which is purple.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Fifi-Strass/500728003,default,pd.html



Hmm maybe the Simples may work. Rolandos don't work for my wide feet-- I've tried them on before and it's too much toe cleavage and I spill out =(

Aughh decisions decisions! Will keep you guys posted though!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> Hmm maybe the Simples may work. Rolandos don't work for my wide feet-- I've tried them on before and it's too much toe cleavage and I spill out =(
> 
> Aughh decisions decisions! Will keep you guys posted though!



I found Elisa in purple on net-a-porter.com

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-gRlulVMMKDef4YlnG3T7Ww


----------



## may3545

^I've never tried Elisa, how do they fit? I also wanted napa leather so the Gem Tac sticks better... I've emailed docride on dying black leather to purple LOL. I also emailed my SA at Saks to see if there is a purple Ron Ron in the US in my size.. aaughh!! The hunt is on!

ADD: Oy, they don't have the purple Simples in my size. Doh!

I also looked at the reference thread, and Baggaholic's Strass pigalles look black underneath?


----------



## Popsicool

*may*, I think volcano will look lovely on either black or burgundy background and if you put them close enough, it won't make a difference. I say go for it. Volcano is a magical stone and from what I've seen it adapts very well to different colours.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> ^I've never tried Elisa, how do they fit? I also wanted napa leather so the Gem Tac sticks better... I've emailed docride on dying black leather to purple LOL. I also emailed my SA at Saks to see if there is a purple Ron Ron in the US in my size.. aaughh!! The hunt is on!
> 
> ADD: Oy, they don't have the purple Simples in my size. Doh!
> 
> I also looked at the reference thread, and Baggaholic's Strass pigalles look black underneath?



No the fifis at Barney's, they have the volcano strass, and they look black underneath. I haven't seen Baggaholic's until now xD.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/elisa-100mm.html#product-detailed-view

The official website says it is tts.


----------



## Hanna_M

Popsicool said:


> Here you go... Originally the nude/beige Coussin booties with a wooden heel and platform, dyed back.
> 
> Work in progress, you can see the wooden heel and platform on the bootie I hadn't yet started dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished (excuse the dust, they're waiting for a polish):



Brilliant job. Well done.


----------



## Popsicool

Hanna_M said:


> Brilliant job. Well done.



Thank you Hanna, that was probably the most tedious and demanding DIY job EVER!! The woven part moves around so you have to make sure all possible configurations are covered. Plus the zip needed dying black. PLUS the zip pull needed painting!

And after all that (literally weeks, because it was so boring I kept putting it off) I've decided/come to terms with the fact that they're just too darn small @!#$%^&*^%$#@%^$!! :censor:

Anyway, how are your Altis coming along? Please post some photos, I dying to see the Jet!


----------



## Hanna_M

Popsicool said:


> Thank you Hanna, that was probably the most tedious and demanding DIY job EVER!! The woven part moves around so you have to make sure all possible configurations are covered. Plus the zip needed dying black. PLUS the zip pull needed painting!
> 
> And after all that (literally weeks, because it was so boring I kept putting it off) I've decided/come to terms with the fact that they're just too darn small @!#$%^&*^%$#@%^$!! :censor:
> 
> Anyway, how are your Altis coming along? Please post some photos, I dying to see the Jet!



TOO SMALL?!?!?! After all that! Noooo. Dammit!

I'll take pictures of the one shoe that's completed later today. I'm home ill at the moment so should get lots more done on them.


----------



## Popsicool

Hanna_M said:


> TOO SMALL?!?!?! After all that! Noooo. Dammit!
> 
> I'll take pictures of the one shoe that's completed later today. I'm home ill at the moment so should get lots more done on them.



I'm standing by in anticipation.. :couch:

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW Popsi they looks fab, I think they are so much better in black, job well done!


----------



## Hanna_M

Shoe one of two... excuse the crappy pictures - I couldn't find my camera so have had to use my iPhone. The video gives you a much better idea of just how sparkly they are. The photos just don't do them justice! 

I can't seem to embed the youtube video but here's the link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPOwMYL9tm0


----------



## erinmiyu

*hanna*  - 
*popsi* - you did a great job on the coussins! sorry they are too small though :/


----------



## may3545

Hanna_M, those look GORGEOUS! GREAT JOB!


----------



## ochie

*popsi-* what did you use to dye them?well done! 
*may*- they are gorgeous! did you use just one size of crystal?


----------



## bling*lover

WOW *Hanna* they look fab, good job!


----------



## Loubie22

Wait Hannah, is that a suede Alti? O_o


----------



## may3545

ochie said:


> *popsi-* what did you use to dye them?well done!
> *may*- they are gorgeous! did you use just one size of crystal?



Ochie, I used five sizes of Crystal AB: 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, and 7ss. I placed 7ss and 16ss on the outer rim, and everything else was just random. I started using 20ss, then worked my way down to the smaller pieces.

I think I'm going to go for black pigalles to Volcano strass but will wait another day as I'm still waiting to hear from my SA about purple ron rons. *crosses fingers*


----------



## frick&frack

they look fantastic!!! I wondered if you made a striped pattern with the crystals, but I see from the video it's just the way the lights hits them.



Hanna_M said:


> Shoe one of two... excuse the crappy pictures - I couldn't find my camera so have had to use my iPhone. The video gives you a much better idea of just how sparkly they are. The photos just don't do them justice!
> 
> I can't seem to embed the youtube video but here's the link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPOwMYL9tm0


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hanna_M said:


> Shoe one of two... excuse the crappy pictures - I couldn't find my camera so have had to use my iPhone. The video gives you a much better idea of just how sparkly they are. The photos just don't do them justice!
> 
> I can't seem to embed the youtube video but here's the link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPOwMYL9tm0



Hanna!! Those are so amazing!! omgg the pictures so does do them justice xD


----------



## Theren

While im patiently waiting on more crystals... here are some artsy shots of the one side done! (ladies please excuse all the dust on the window seal but it was such a great picture I had to post)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Theren said:


> While im patiently waiting on more crystals... here are some artsy shots of the one side done! (ladies please excuse all the dust on the window seal but it was such a great picture I had to post)



*Theren* that looks amazing! You did an excellent job on those.


----------



## Theren

Thanks LH.. This has been a very big undertaking but im very happy with the results.. I just wish the camera would pick up the maroon and purple undertone these Tanzanite AB's give off in the light.


----------



## jeninvan

Theren said:


> While im patiently waiting on more crystals... here are some artsy shots of the one side done! (ladies please excuse all the dust on the window seal but it was such a great picture I had to post)


 
Theren- they are absolutely TDF


----------



## Popsicool

*Hanna* those are... WOW. Worth the wait. Goddamit I want something Jet now! ush: I have a pair of Ron Rons that need "doing" and I can't decide between volcano, Metallic blue or Jet. Decisions, decisions...

*Theren* - love the arty shots and the shoes look amazing, great job. 

*ochie* - I used both Tarrago and Fielders. I found Tarrago didn't work too well on the cage so I layered them both all over.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Theren said:


> Thanks LH.. This has been a very big undertaking but im very happy with the results.. I just wish the camera would pick up the *maroon* and *purple* undertone these Tanzanite AB's give off in the light.



Your welcome  and that would be even more gorgeous omg!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Popsicool said:


> I used both Tarrago and Fielders. I found Tarrago didn't work too well on the cage so I *layered them both all over*. I was only posting those pics to show LoubNerd the wooden heel and platform, I'll post the rest of the shoes in a couple of hours when the sun shows.



Popsi are you strassing the coussins? That would look so gorgeous if the coussins were strassed


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinHottie said:


> Popsi are you strassing the coussins? That would look so gorgeous if the coussins were strassed



No, just wanted them black because I found the nude a bit naff on that particular shoe. I'm not putting any more time into them after that laborious DIY seeing they're small. I should really have give them a good test run before getting at them with my paint brush. Off they go into the "out" tray. ush:


----------



## roussel

So many amazing DIYs ladies!  Congratulations!  Such incredible talent here.

Just want to share my latest project - Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB





And last a group shot of all my DIY pairs
From left: Jonquil AB, Volcano, Crystal AB, Fire Opal, Moonlight


----------



## Popsicool

All hail *roussel* the DIY queen!! 

Absolutely beautiful... I love them all.

What's your fave?


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> So many amazing DIYs ladies! Congratulations! Such incredible talent here.
> 
> Just want to share my latest project - Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a group shot of all my DIY pairs
> From left: Jonquil AB, Volcano, Crystal AB, Fire Opal, Moonlight


 
You are incredible! I wanna be like you when I grow up


----------



## LouboutinHottie

roussel said:


> So many amazing DIYs ladies!  Congratulations!  Such incredible talent here.
> 
> Just want to share my latest project - Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a group shot of all my DIY pairs
> From left: Jonquil AB, Volcano, Crystal AB, Fire Opal, Moonlight



Beautiful!! omfg! i love it.


----------



## Hanna_M

*Erinmiyu, May, Bling*Lover, Frick&Frack and LouboutinHottie* THANK YOU!!!  It's so nice to share at last!

*Loubie22* Not suede, strass! 

*Popsicool* So glad you like them. Volcano is one of my two next ones... shoes purchased on the bay this evening and I'm really excited... just need to finish these ones first!

*Theren* They're looking great, can't wait to see modelling pics when they're done.

*Roussel* Just incredible! Have you found yourself modifying your technique as you've done more shoes?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Your welcome ^.^*


----------



## Loubie22

I meant whats underneath lol


----------



## Hanna_M

Loubie22 said:


> I meant whats underneath lol



Ahhh! No, they were ice blue patent originally - I sprayed them black using acrylic paint. I'll repost pictures of the journey when they're both done. 

Oh... and if I had black suede Alti's I'd leave them just as they were!


----------



## roussel

Popsicool said:


> All hail *roussel* the DIY queen!!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful... I love them all.
> 
> What's your fave?



Thanks Popsicool!  My favorite right now are my Fire Opals 



Theren said:


> You are incredible! I wanna be like you when I grow up


Awww Thanks Theren!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Beautiful!! omfg! i love it.


Thanks LouboutinHottie!



Hanna_M said:


> *Roussel* Just incredible! Have you found yourself modifying your technique as you've done more shoes?


Thanks Hanna!  Not really modifying the technique but I've used different size stones so far.


----------



## ochie

*Hanna-* modeling pic pls! 
*Roussel-* they are all gorgeous! my favorite are the fire opal and the volcano.. what's next?


----------



## jeNYC

Wow, you ladies have one project after another. *Rousell* - the fire opal gets my vote too, they were my favorite pair of my DIY also

Here is my latest one

Canvas material dyed with tarrago 503 and volcano strass


----------



## may3545

Roussel WOW!!! Great job on all the strass projects! jeNYC, I loove your flats! Gah I need to Volcano strass ASAP!


----------



## Popsicool

*jen* they turned out amazing... I'm so glad the Tarrago worked so well on the canvas!!!


----------



## bec_h_med

Jen, they look awesome!  Great job.  I am still nervous about ordering my crystals never mind starting the job.

I have my glue though.... Woohoo for me!


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> Thanks LH.. This has been a very big undertaking but im very happy with the results.. I just wish the camera would pick up the maroon and purple undertone these Tanzanite AB's give off in the light.


^they're looking amazing so far!  when they're finished, it will be amazing to walk around with a WALL of crystals on your feet!!!  wedges + crystals = 




roussel said:


> So many amazing DIYs ladies! Congratulations! Such incredible talent here.
> 
> Just want to share my latest project - Pink suede Ron Rons with Crystal AB
> 
> And last a group shot of all my DIY pairs
> From left: Jonquil AB, Volcano, Crystal AB, Fire Opal, Moonlight


^you have an extremely good-looking family there


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jeNYC said:


> Wow, you ladies have one project after another. *Rousell* - the fire opal gets my vote too, they were my favorite pair of my DIY also
> 
> Here is my latest one
> 
> Canvas material dyed with tarrago 503 and volcano strass



Those look fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

you completely overhauled them, & now they're fabulous!!!  great work!



jeNYC said:


> Here is my latest one
> 
> Canvas material dyed with tarrago 503 and volcano strass


----------



## rdgldy

*jenyc*, they came out absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Theren

Jen those are awesome!!! I am thinking Volcano or Meridian blue for my next project!


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^they're looking amazing so far!  when they're finished, it will be amazing to walk around with a WALL of crystals on your feet!!!  wedges + crystals =



thanks.. I cant wait to get them done.. I may sneak in a modeling pic tonight though


----------



## frick&frack

^you sure do know how to make my night!!!  yipeeeee!!!



I almost almost almost got up the nerve to start glittering my gabines, but not quite...


----------



## Aniski

theren, roussel and jen - your DIYs are just fabulous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh. I miss checking this thread for a couple of days & look what happens.
Hanna: The jet is so amazing on your Alti. 
Theren: Strassing the little strip under the main part of the shoe really added to the overall look. Just beautiful!
Jen: I can't believe how gorgeous the canvas turned out with the dye & crystals.

*sigh* I was just about ready to order metallic blue crystals for my No. Prive slingbacks (black patent), so I can start on them after I get home from Italy. Then, I see volcano crystals on black & jet crystals on black, so now I'm undecided all over again.


----------



## Theren

Batty thank you so much! Im really glad I did it.


----------



## indypup

I need some opinions here.

I bought Eel Fetichas with the intent to dye them.  They're the gorgeous red/black colorway and while I love them, I really think I'd get more wear out of them if they were darker.

Thing is, I've already bought the dye (Tarrago Raisin) and I'm ready to dye them, but I am TERRIFIED to do it.  I'm afraid the stripper will harm the skin.  That's my only reservation because I think the shoes will look amazing in Raisin and I bought them with the intent to do this.

Thoughts?  Tell me the shoes will be okay if I do this!!


----------



## may3545

I've ordered ron rons in purple patent in size 40 from Saks.. let's see if they fit. Should come next week!


----------



## Loubie22

Purple ron rons !


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Roussel *- You are truly the strass master!  All of your pairs are so dreamy!  I love to see strass all lined up like that!
*jeNYC *- OMG, fabulous job!!!  I love the volcano on the peep toe flats!


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> I need some opinions here.
> 
> I bought Eel Fetichas with the intent to dye them. They're the gorgeous red/black colorway and while I love them, I really think I'd get more wear out of them if they were darker.
> 
> Thing is, I've already bought the dye (Tarrago Raisin) and I'm ready to dye them, but I am TERRIFIED to do it. I'm afraid the stripper will harm the skin. That's my only reservation because I think the shoes will look amazing in Raisin and I bought them with the intent to do this.
> 
> Thoughts? Tell me the shoes will be okay if I do this!!


 
I tried to Google whether or not this can be done, and I came up with literally zero results which isn't a good sign to me. Have you tried phoning around? Perhaps call your trusted cobbler? I wouldn't risk it if you cannot find a difinitive answer, to be honest with you. Plus, the red and black is so pretty! I'll be willing to bet that you'll get plenty of wear out of them as-is!


----------



## jenayb

*Roussel*, all of your DIY strass creations are just unbelievable! Do you find that you get much wear out of them?


----------



## roussel

Thank you ladies! I think this may be it for a while.  I don't plan on adding more soon. I'm quite happy with this set.

Jenay, I've only worn 3 pairs so far (FO, Jonquil, Volcano).  The Volcano I find that I can wear more for daytime and the others more for special occasions.  They are just too pretty sitting in my shoe closet that I always find myself taking them out just to try them   But every chance I get, like special dinners and such I know for sure I'm taking them out.

Here is me trying them out again last night.  I thought of candy canes when I wore both FO and Crystal AB together.


----------



## frick&frack

^that's so ADORABLE!!!  I love to try my beloveds on & wear them around the house too.  definitely cheers me up.  if I had a glitterati family like yours...I might just sleep with a pair on my pillow! 

they are fabulous, you look fabulous in them, & I LOVE the candy cane look!!!


----------



## clanalois

Roussel...just GORGEOUS!!! They do look like candy canes!

Is there a post with a step-by-step on how to strass? Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> I've ordered ron rons in purple patent in size 40 from Saks.. let's see if they fit. Should come next week!



Lets cross our fingers! Is a 40 your TTS? Ugh I should've told you this before!! Haha if I would've known that you were getting the ron rons, I've been MIA in the thread lately. The Ron Rons run TTS for me. I have the black ones, they are a half size too big but that's because the 36 was on hold, I did try on the 36 tho and they fit like a charm. Hopefully 40 is your TTS.


----------



## may3545

LouboutinHottie said:


> Lets cross our fingers! Is a 40 your TTS? Ugh I should've told you this before!! Haha if I would've known that you were getting the ron rons, I've been MIA in the thread lately. The Ron Rons run TTS for me. I have the black ones, they are a half size too big but that's because the 36 was on hold, I did try on the 36 tho and they fit like a charm. Hopefully 40 is your TTS.



They are going to be fresh new from Saks, so this hopefully means it's NEW Ron Rons, which means 40 SHOULD fit.. aaugh! So I have big wide feet, and I'm a 40 in pigalles, but 40.5 in you yous, fifis, and 41 in others as well, like No. prive. Aughhh they didn't have 40.5 anymore. I can always return.. BUT GAH!

If they don't fit, I'll return and try Volcano strass as a sample on my black shoes to see how they turn out. If it looks good, I'll strass pigalles.

So here is my thinking:

Plan A: Ron Rons fit, and I'm a happy camper and strass those babies.

Plan B: See if I can stretch the Ron Rons to make them fit.

Plan C: Ron Rons don't fit, attempt on black pigalles.

Plan D: If black doesn't work, PAINT pigalles purple and strass.

When there's a will, there is a way.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> They are going to be fresh new from Saks, so this hopefully means it's NEW Ron Rons, which means 40 SHOULD fit.. aaugh! So I have big wide feet, and I'm a 40 in pigalles, but 40.5 in you yous, fifis, and 41 in others as well, like No. prive. Aughhh they didn't have 40.5 anymore. I can always return.. BUT GAH!
> 
> If they don't fit, I'll return and try Volcano strass as a sample on my black shoes to see how they turn out. If it looks good, I'll strass pigalles.
> 
> So here is my thinking:
> 
> Plan A: Ron Rons fit, and I'm a happy camper and strass those babies.
> 
> Plan B: See if I can stretch the Ron Rons to make them fit.
> 
> Plan C: Ron Rons don't fit, attempt on black pigalles.
> 
> Plan D: If black doesn't work, PAINT pigalles purple and strass.
> 
> When there's a will, there is a way.



Also if it's about a half size too small, it might be better to keep them because when you break them in, it will be the perfect size. When I try on CLs and it's a perfect size, after they're broken in, it's like they're a half size too big. So even if it's my TTS after they're broken in I need insoles which is annoying haha 'cause then they just flip off your feet I hate it.


----------



## BattyBugs

Roussel, I love the modeling shot. They look so pretty on your feet.


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Hi girls.

I plan on Strassing a pair of pink Very Prive 120's for my wedding and I have two general questions.
1.) Which sizes and how many crystals should I order. I want them to be just as close as the CL's that are already strassed.
2.) What is the best site to order them from that is reasonable?

I am leaning towards the Light Rose, Jonquil AB, Aurore Boreale or Satin. Haven't fully made up my mind yet because I do want a little bit of a color pop but I want to stay within my wedding colors which are blush and ivory. Also, the CL's I am looking at buying are pink so I think the light rose would be the easiest to work with so I dont' have to spray the shoes a different color. My dress is designed by Kenneth Pool and is white with swarovski crystal embellishments. Any suggestions? I am thinking light rose would be the best because my bridesmaids dresses are blush.

Thank you girls.


----------



## Theren

I would recommend the Crystal AB if you want to stick with ivory and pick.. These stones give off a very pretty pink houge.


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Theren said:


> I would recommend the Crystal AB if you want to stick with ivory and pick.. These stones give off a very pretty pink houge.


 
Thank you for your suggestion. Do you think it will look okay if I put them on pink shoes? I found a pair in my size on the bay and they are a light pink color.


----------



## Theren

If I remember correctly I think someone has done the AB ontop of a light pink shoe.. let me see if I can do some research and find one for you.


----------



## Theren

Until I find the pink ones.. here is Ohh_lala's Satin white shoes with crystal AB on them


----------



## indypup

*Roussel* did Crystal AB on top of her pink Ron Rons.


----------



## Theren

Wasnt her ronrons though a fuschia? I think Kati has something light pink.


----------



## gheaden

Everyone's shoes are great! We need Dreamtime Creations to sponsor this site and offer its members 20% off. 

Roussel-AMAZING SHOES


----------



## bec_h_med

gheaden said:


> Everyone's shoes are great! We need Dreamtime Creations to sponsor this site and offer its members 20% off.
> 
> Roussel-AMAZING SHOES


----------



## roussel

Kati I used crystal AB on my rose indien suede ron rons.  They are a lighter pink. I think they will be perfect wedding shoes

These are the exact color of the shoes before, sorry I can't find a bigger pic





And here is the after with crystal AB next to my Fire Opals


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

roussel said:


> Kati I used crystal AB on my rose indien suede ron rons.  They are a lighter pink. I think they will be perfect wedding shoes
> 
> These are the exact color of the shoes before, sorry I can't find a bigger pic
> 
> 
> And here is the after with crystal AB next to my Fire Opals



Thank you *roussel*! Can you see the pink inbetween the crystals when the picture is taken with a flash? I want to try and stick with the same color as the shoe so I'm wondering if the rose color will look okay with the pink shoe. Decisions, decisions! lol!


----------



## roussel

If you look closely yes you will see the pink.  I actually prefer it this way.  My daughter says the crystals look like pink ice.  From afar I think for your wedding pictures you will not notice the pink.  Here is another pic which is darker than what it really is IRL.  





I chose crystal AB because I am not really going for a pink strass shoe, and I just want to have a crystal AB shoe.  But if you are, I think light rose or rose will be an exact match for the rose indien.  I remember very well trying to match light rose and rose and fuschia on my ron rons using my crystal chart.  BTW what kind of pink are your VPs anyway?


----------



## bling*lover

*Roussel:* They look fantastic you did a great job, you are the queen of bling!

*Jen:* They turned out amazing, the volcano crystals look fantastic on that yellowish/gold background, such a standout! Well done!


----------



## peppamint

*Roussel*, you are the strass queen. I definitely do NOT have your patience (or talent)!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow...gorgeous job everyone...i've missed a lot so i need to catch up.

i'm dying my pigalles silver and want to order my crystals tonight.

votes for ?

gunmetal

alexandrite AB crystals

sapphire AB crystals?


----------



## Popsicool

vuittonamour said:


> wow...gorgeous job everyone...i've missed a lot so i need to catch up.
> 
> i'm dying my pigalles silver and want to order my crystals tonight.
> 
> votes for ?
> 
> gunmetal
> 
> alexandrite AB crystals
> 
> sapphire AB crystals?



Never seen gunmetal. Show please, it sounds like my kinda thing!


----------



## jenayb

Amore, I say gunmetal.


----------



## jenayb

So here is a question for you ladies. 

I completed my DIY project a little bit ago, and while I'm happy with how the shoes came out, they are just too big for me. 

Do you think it would be appropriate to sell a DIY project on the bay? How would one even price that?


----------



## erinmiyu

^^i think you definitely can as long as you clarify it is a diy. i would just price it with what you feel comfortable with, but be prepared to not get what you were hoping...


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> ^^i think you definitely can as long as you clarify it is a diy. i would just price it with what you feel comfortable with, but be prepared to not get what you were hoping...



Thanks Erin! Hehe, I am not hoping for anything in particular. I'm just terrified of selling a shoe that is imperfect and having a buyer potentially freak out over that fact, kwim?


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Thanks Erin! Hehe, I am not hoping for anything in particular. I'm just terrified of selling a shoe that is imperfect and having a buyer potentially freak out over that fact, kwim?



I sold my DIY volcano flats to a girl that is going to wear them for her wedding, she absolutely adores them. So nothing wrong with it I think, just say they are DIY! Plus, hand made shoes are never perfect anyway so I doubt yours would be far off.

My Ron Ron glitters were flaking like crazy (I would have put hairspray on them to stop it but they were a bit big so I knew I'd get rid of them and I wanted the buyer to decide what they wanted to do) and they had parts that weren't perfect. So there!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> I sold my DIY volcano flats to a girl that is going to wear them for her wedding, she absolutely adores them. So nothing wrong with it I think, just say they are DIY! Plus, hand made shoes are never perfect anyway so I doubt yours would be far off.
> 
> My Ron Ron glitters were flaking like crazy (I would have put hairspray on them to stop it but they were a bit big so I knew I'd get rid of them and I wanted the buyer to decide what they wanted to do) and they had parts that weren't perfect. So there!



Lol, touché Popsi. Thank you for the words of wisdom!


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Lol, touché Popsi. Thank you for the words of wisdom!


----------



## Loubie22

Hehehe ^^


----------



## Loubie22

Any tips on removing gem tac glue from suede? I tested a section of the front of my declic suede black, but didn't like it so I removed them. ;x


----------



## Loubie22

Here is a short clip of my strass declic 140

http://tinypic.com/r/4g24p4/7


----------



## Popsicool

Beautiful. I always wondering what mixing crystal colour would come out like. It looks great.

I'd try the suede cleaning brush (with wire in the middle) on the glue...


----------



## frick&frack

they're so gorgeous!!!!!  



Loubie22 said:


> Hehehe ^^


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Looking gorgeous, *Loubie22!*


----------



## CelticLuv

Do you think these Pewter Metallic NS would be a good canvas and shoe to strass with Aurora Borealis or Jonquil AB or some other light colored strass?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/vhdos/items/Christian_Louboutin_Heels_Pumps_Size_35


----------



## Loubie22

Yes, that's a beautiful color for AB!


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

roussel said:


> If you look closely yes you will see the pink.  I actually prefer it this way.  My daughter says the crystals look like pink ice.  From afar I think for your wedding pictures you will not notice the pink.  Here is another pic which is darker than what it really is IRL.
> 
> 
> I chose crystal AB because I am not really going for a pink strass shoe, and I just want to have a crystal AB shoe.  But if you are, I think light rose or rose will be an exact match for the rose indien.  I remember very well trying to match light rose and rose and fuschia on my ron rons using my crystal chart.  BTW what kind of pink are your VPs anyway?



Thanks for the pictures, roussel! The ones I'm looking at buying are a lighter pink/peach color.


----------



## Popsicool

CelticLuv said:


> Do you think these Pewter Metallic NS would be a good canvas and shoe to strass with Aurora Borealis or Jonquil AB or some other light colored strass?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/vhdos/items/Christian_Louboutin_Heels_Pumps_Size_35



According to the seller the colour is Metallic Rose Gold, not Pewter... So it's goldy pinkish. Jonquil AB would be good I think because of the yellow undertones.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ thanks Popsi. I was in a rush leaving work when I posted my thread.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Jonquil AB would be PERFECT!   I'm biased though, since that's what I'm strassing my rose gold VPs with and it's the perfect complement to the warm rosey gold color (verrrrry slow going, but I've almost finished one entire shoe, yay)!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ What does the end result of the Jonquil crystal look like? does it come across as more gold? I'm not a "golde" type person more a brilliant white/silver sparkle.


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Jonquil AB would be PERFECT!   I'm biased though, since that's what I'm strassing my rose gold VPs with and it's the perfect complement to the warm rosey gold color (verrrrry slow going, but I've almost finished one entire shoe, yay)!



 I wanna see


----------



## Hanna_M

Question time!!!

- Does anyone else get back ache from hunching over their shoes sticking little crystals all over them whilst wondering if they'll ever find the ones that have gone flying out of their tweezers and across the room?

- Am I the only one that is thinking about my next project(s) even though I'm only a little way through the second shoe of the current pair?

- What colour crystal would be closest to the nude nappa of the Catwoman shoes? My intention is to strass the heels only.

- Heels and tips only or full shoe for a pair of No Prives that I'm going to dye burgundy and strass in volcano?

Thanks in advance... must continue with my Alti's now!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, if you're not a gold person, then you probably won't love jonquil AB... it definitely has a goldish hue to it.  I personally love it.   If you like a cooler toned sparkle, there's crystal AB, etc... I'd buy a few samples and see how they look against the shoe! 




CelticLuv said:


> ^ What does the end result of the Jonquil crystal look like? does it come across as more gold? I'm not a "golde" type person more a brilliant white/silver sparkle.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I have a crappy iphone pic somewhere... I'll post it tonight ... it's just one side of the shoe!  




roussel said:


> I wanna see


----------



## jeNYC

Hanna_M said:


> Question time!!!
> 
> - Does anyone else get back ache from hunching over their shoes sticking little crystals all over them whilst wondering if they'll ever find the ones that have gone flying out of their tweezers and across the room?
> 
> - Am I the only one that is thinking about my next project(s) even though I'm only a little way through the second shoe of the current pair?
> 
> - What colour crystal would be closest to the nude nappa of the Catwoman shoes? My intention is to strass the heels only.
> 
> - Heels and tips only or full shoe for a pair of No Prives that I'm going to dye burgundy and strass in volcano?
> 
> Thanks in advance... must continue with my Alti's now!


 
- not really because i set my crystals/shoes on the coffee table and i sit on the floor so it's kinda leveled

- nope, you're not the only one, i bought two pairs so i can strass them all!  i havent even started the second one, and i wanna plan another one for the future already!

- silk crystals for nude

- whole shoes for the volcano

and BTW THANK YOU EVERYONE for that nice comments for my volcano DIY!


----------



## **shoelover**

can i dye blush leather to purple or gold? Thank you. 

 I would  to do a volcano strass.


----------



## bec_h_med

^^Of course you can. I think the ladies here like tarrago.


----------



## indypup

Hanna-- jenyc's right, Silk is the closest.  That's what roussel used on shock's nude nappa Declics and I used silk on my nude nappa Petit Rats.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Any suggestions? I am thinking light rose would be the best because my bridesmaids dresses are blush.
> 
> Thank you girls.


 
FYI - I believe Swarovski produced the vintage rose and silk colors for the lingerie industry - silk being the complimentary stone for nude color fabric and vintage rose being the complimentary stone for blush color fabrics.  
Where your bridesmaids' dresses are blush color you might want to add vintage rose to your possibilities.  

Karin


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, I have a loooooong way to go... hope to finish this ONE shoe by next week haha (can't believe I have another entire shoe to do ), but I'm thrilled... they're my perfect "Cinderella" shoes and the color is perfection!! 


Metallic rose gold VPs with jonquil AB crystals (they look more gold gold, but they're not)!


----------



## indypup

WOW *Minal*, they are amazing!


----------



## Popsicool

*fiery*........ 

They look perfect. Do the other one so you can strut them around!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *indy*! 

*Popsicool* - Aww, I'm glad you like 'em!   I know haha, I really need to ... it's probably gonna take me a while though, cuz I don't have as much time to work on 'em.   I can't wait until they're done though!!


----------



## Loubie22

Stunning VPs!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna_M said:


> Question time!!!
> 
> - Am I the only one that is thinking about my next project(s) even though I'm only a little way through the second shoe of the current pair?
> 
> - What colour crystal would be closest to the nude nappa of the Catwoman shoes? My intention is to strass the heels only.
> 
> - Heels and tips only or full shoe for a pair of No Prives that I'm going to dye burgundy and strass in volcano?
> 
> Thanks in advance... must continue with my Alti's now!



- actually , you are not the only 
- I would recommend the Silk crystals too, but i saw a piece of nude leather Declic sling with heels covered with Jonquil AB !!
It was damn beautiful Hanna !
- full shoes for No. Prive in volcano. This shoes is actually available at Saks in Dubai and it is Dreamy .. Go Go Hanna 
Best,


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna : i forget to tell that am in love with your Jrt Altis 
So freakin sexy and classy ..
Congrats


----------



## Hanna_M

jeNYC said:


> - not really because i set my crystals/shoes on the coffee table and i sit on the floor so it's kinda leveled
> 
> - nope, you're not the only one, i bought two pairs so i can strass them all!  i havent even started the second one, and i wanna plan another one for the future already!
> 
> - silk crystals for nude
> 
> - whole shoes for the volcano
> 
> and BTW THANK YOU EVERYONE for that nice comments for my volcano DIY!



I hadn't thought of sitting on the floor! 

Silk it is then... and it looks like whole shoes for the NP also...


----------



## Hanna_M

indypup said:


> Hanna-- jenyc's right, Silk is the closest.  That's what roussel used on shock's nude nappa Declics and I used silk on my nude nappa Petit Rats.



Great, thank you.


----------



## Hanna_M

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> - actually , you are not the only
> - I would recommend the Silk crystals too, but i saw a piece of nude leather Declic sling with heels covered with Jonquil AB !!
> It was damn beautiful Hanna !
> - full shoes for No. Prive in volcano. This shoes is actually available at Saks in Dubai and it is Dreamy .. Go Go Hanna
> Best,



Hmmmm... Jonquil AB eh? Argh! I want to keep it quite subtle so I think it'll be silk... although Jonquil AB does sound nice...

Ohhh... do you know what the base colour is? I'm sticking to burgundy as I have already got the dye and I'm a red loving lass. 

Glad you like the Alti's... I cannot wait to have them finished.


----------



## Hanna_M

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I have a loooooong way to go... hope to finish this ONE shoe by next week haha (can't believe I have another entire shoe to do ), but I'm thrilled... they're my perfect "Cinderella" shoes and the color is perfection!!
> 
> 
> Metallic rose gold VPs with jonquil AB crystals (they look more gold gold, but they're not)!



Those are incredible. Well done on a fantastic job!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi guys,

I was wondering, would it look weird if I wanted to strass my purple suede Alta Iowas ( heels only for now) in Volcano or should I get a crystal that is closer to the color of the shoe? TIA!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna_M said:


> Hmmmm... Jonquil AB eh? Argh! I want to keep it quite subtle so I think it'll be silk... although Jonquil AB does sound nice...
> 
> Ohhh... do you know what the base colour is? I'm sticking to burgundy as I have already got the dye and I'm a red loving lass.
> 
> Glad you like the Alti's... I cannot wait to have them finished.



- When i first read about your idea, i imagined the Nude Catwoman with FULL SLIK Crystals 
but still the idea of heel strassing is quiet nice too.

- Regarding the No. Prive, the base of it is Dark Purple Metalic Nappa leather.

- Can't wait to see the Modeling of your Jet Altis


----------



## frick&frack

so very gorgeous!!!  I have a question (since I'm dying to find some RG to DIY), do the jonquil crystals give the shoe a more "gold" look versus a "rose gold" look?



fieryfashionist said:


> So, I have a loooooong way to go... hope to finish this ONE shoe by next week haha (can't believe I have another entire shoe to do ), but I'm thrilled... they're my perfect "Cinderella" shoes and the color is perfection!!
> 
> Metallic rose gold VPs with jonquil AB crystals (they look more gold gold, but they're not)!


----------



## Hanna_M

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> - When i first read about your idea, i imagined the Nude Catwoman with FULL SLIK Crystals
> but still the idea of heel strassing is quiet nice too.
> 
> - Regarding the No. Prive, the base of it is Dark Purple Metalic Nappa leather.
> 
> - Can't wait to see the Modeling of your Jet Altis



- I just can't picture the Catwoman in full strass... perhaps but not this time!

- Dark purple nappa would be beautiful... I've got the burgundy now so I'm not going to change my mind... I'm not dammit!

- I can't wait to get them done so I can take modelling pics! Getting there... slowly.


----------



## indypup

I can't see a full strass Catwoman, either.  It's the T-strap and ankle strap that throw me.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, fiery; these are AMAZING!!!!!!  I freaking LOVE the jonquil with the VPs!  Can't wait to see them finished!



fieryfashionist said:


> So, I have a loooooong way to go... hope to finish this ONE shoe by next week haha (can't believe I have another entire shoe to do ), but I'm thrilled... they're my perfect "Cinderella" shoes and the color is perfection!!
> 
> 
> Metallic rose gold VPs with jonquil AB crystals (they look more gold gold, but they're not)!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jeNYC said:


> - not really because i set my crystals/shoes on the coffee table and i sit on the floor so it's kinda leveled
> 
> - nope, you're not the only one, i bought two pairs so i can strass them all!  i havent even started the second one, and i wanna plan another one for the future already!
> 
> - silk crystals for nude
> 
> - whole shoes for the volcano
> 
> and BTW THANK YOU EVERYONE for that nice comments for my volcano DIY!




Totally OT - but I love your new avi pic!


----------



## roussel

M!! Love the Rosegold VP with Jonquil AB!  I love love Jonquil AB too, they are so sparkly and will go with anything.  Can't wait to see the finished shoes and modeling pics of course


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the combo, Fiery!


----------



## bling*lover

Wow *fiery* they look fantastic, your doing such a great job. Can't wait to see them when they are done and with modelling pics!!


----------



## MissDVX

I am planning on dying a pair of ivory satin bow dorsets that are stained. I'm thinking red or hot pink. 

Anyone know a good dye to go with? Also any tips from someone with experience, this is my first attempt at a dye job.


----------



## Popsicool

MissDVX said:


> I am planning on dying a pair of ivory satin bow dorsets that are stained. I'm thinking red or hot pink.
> 
> Anyone know a good dye to go with? Also any tips from someone with experience, this is my first attempt at a dye job.



One of our tPFers, *Speedah* did that and has great tips! Here are the related posts where you will find all the info you need:

Dyeing process in photos

Advice for choosing the colour

Information on the dye and where to get it

Hope that helps


----------



## vhdos

Okay, I have officially gotten the strassing bug.  Opinions on strassing these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...977099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1310wt_907

I was thinking of strassing the three straps and the heel.  Do you think that the overlapping straps by the ankle area would cause a problem with the crystals?  Can anyone give me some guidance on choosing color, sizes, amount of crystals (size 35).  I have absolutely no experience with this, but I'm a pretty creative person and I think I could pull it off.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Finally*, my first DIY project 
What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????











*Just for Reference :

* Crystals color : Volcano.
* Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.
* Glue : E-6000.*


----------



## **shoelover**

^^  YES, YES CONTINUE!..they look delicious..


----------



## PyAri

Seductive you are way ahead of me. I haven't even ordered crystals yet, lol! Please post more pics!!


----------



## lolitablue

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Finally*, my first DIY project
> What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for Reference :*
> 
> ** Crystals color : Volcano.*
> ** Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.*
> ** Glue : E-6000.*


 
Excellent job!! Please continue!!!


----------



## frick&frack

they are so striking!!!  yes, definitely continue!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Finally*, my first DIY project
> What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????
> 
> *Just for Reference :
> 
> * Crystals color : Volcano.
> * Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.
> * Glue : E-6000.*


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Okay, I have officially gotten the strassing bug.  Opinions on strassing these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...977099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1310wt_907
> 
> I was thinking of strassing the three straps and the heel.  Do you think that the overlapping straps by the ankle area would cause a problem with the crystals?  Can anyone give me some guidance on choosing color, sizes, amount of crystals (size 35).  I have absolutely no experience with this, but I'm a pretty creative person and I think I could pull it off.
> Thanks ladies!



Again, does anyone have any opinions on this.  I'd really like to get started on a strassing project.  TIA


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you for your nice comments lovlies. I am really enjoying my project. I am using more crystals than the original ones since i've got the Black Amber Strass as well. I feel that the DIY pair is so rich-looking  !!!!



**shoelover** said:


> ^^  YES, YES CONTINUE!..they look delicious..:



Thank you Hun.



PyAri said:


> Seductive you are way ahead of me. I haven't even ordered crystals yet, lol! Please post more pics!!



I don't know the exact amount i need yet but i initially decided to buy 500 pieces of the  S 16, S 8 , S 6 and 200 from the S 20.



lolitablue said:


> Excellent job!! Please continue!!!



Thank you for your support, i'll switch my TURBO on 



frick&frack said:


> they are so striking!!!  yes, definitely continue!



I will sweets


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> Okay, I have officially gotten the strassing bug.  Opinions on strassing these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...977099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1310wt_907
> 
> I was thinking of strassing the three straps and the heel.  Do you think that the overlapping straps by the ankle area would cause a problem with the crystals?  Can anyone give me some guidance on choosing color, sizes, amount of crystals (size 35).  I have absolutely no experience with this, but I'm a pretty creative person and I think I could pull it off.
> Thanks ladies!




I think the crystals on the straps overlapping may cause the crystals to come off..but i could be wrong.
fire opal would be a nice choice to go with but maybe to consult the colour chart..http://www.sunsetcrystals.com.au/swarovski-crystal-rhinestone-colour-chart.html...as for the sizes..maybe  

07ss 2000
09ss 2000
12ss 700
16ss 500
20ss 300 

I haven't started any DIY but just from my obs..i hope this helps!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks, shoelover!  I'm clueless at this point, so any little bit helps.  I'll check out the Fire Opal


----------



## BarbieChanel

Wow absolutely beautiful!!! Continue continue



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Finally*, my first DIY project
> What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for Reference :
> 
> * Crystals color : Volcano.
> * Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.
> * Glue : E-6000.*


----------



## vhdos

Okay, I just had another thought.  I have these NPs (red patent with kind of a coppery-gold heel):  



I thought about strassing them since I'm not too crazy about the red patent color with heel color.  
What color crystals?  I'd like to pick something more neutral to be more wearable, but that might be tough since the shoe color is red.  I searched the old DIY thread and found the pics of handbag_newbie's strassed NPs and fell in love.


----------



## **shoelover**

when strassing which  glue to best to get E6000 Adhesive -viscosity clear or E6000 Adhesive- Craft clear?

thank you.


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> Okay, I just had another thought.  I have these NPs (red patent with kind of a coppery-gold heel):
> View attachment 1255020
> 
> 
> I thought about strassing them since I'm not too crazy about the red patent color with heel color.
> What color crystals?  I'd like to pick something more neutral to be more wearable, but that might be tough since the shoe color is red.  I searched the old DIY thread and found the pics of handbag_newbie's strassed NPs and fell in love.


 
what about light siam? the pic is small so i can't see the colour of the heel.


----------



## BarbieChanel

A sneak peak of my DIY project. This project is for my mom's birthday. I couldn't justify paying $3695 for the Very Mix. SSSOOO I am doing it myself . I've also went as far as contacting china to make custom spikes and triangle pyramid spikes exactly like the ones on very mix and bridgets back. I'm still waiting for them to be delivered. This a sneak peak of what I've done so far. Thank You for letting me share!!


----------



## **shoelover**

Barbie great job! can't wait to see the end results and the look on your mum face 
What sizes crystals did u use? thank u


----------



## roussel

Great idea Barbie!  You are such a good daughter.  Lucky mom.  I can't wait to see the end result of this.
Seductive definitely continue! Excellent job so far.


----------



## frick&frack

they look stunning!!!  I love the smaller crystals!  are they for your mom or for you?  if they're for your mom, she's going to faint!!!



BarbieChanel said:


> A sneak peak of my DIY project. This project is for my mom's birthday. I couldn't justify paying $3695 for the Very Mix. SSSOOO I am doing it myself . I've also went as far as contacting china to make custom spikes and triangle pyramid spikes exactly like the ones on very mix and bridgets back. I'm still waiting for them to be delivered. This a sneak peak of what I've done so far. Thank You for letting me share!!


----------



## vhdos

Excellent job, Barbie


----------



## bling*lover

*Seductive* they look A.M.A.Z.I.N.G so far I can't wait to see the end result.
Love Love Love those *barbie*, im  they look so fab already, can't wait to see them finished, i'm excited to see!


----------



## BarbieChanel

shoelover- I used 20s, 16s, 10s, 8s, 6s and 5s. I mixed up the 8, 6, 5 and just randomly glued them on.

Roussel- Thank you, I love all your strass projects!!

Frick&Frack- They are a present for my mom. She deserves the world  she bought me my first pair of CL's and now I'm hooked!! This is the least I can do to make her heart melt hehe.

vhdos- Thank You 

Bling*lover- I'm hoping they will look as good as your avatar pic


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you ladies. I am very slow since am busy these days. I have to finish them before the 28th of november . One week is left !!! 

*Barbie Chane**l* : Ohh, i love the Very Mix and it is such a great idea from a sweet daughter 
Why did you start Strassing before you distribute the spikes and the triangles first?
If you like, i can post a close pic of my Bridgets Back ! hope this helps you


----------



## Loubie22

Beauty DIY Very Mix ;O!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, keep going Seductive. They are looking so great.

Barbie, what a great start. What color crystals are you using?


----------



## chloe speaks

*Seductive*: those are overthetop glamorous!
*Barbie*: I am so into the Lady Peep right now - your mom is going to faint when she sees those
*vhdos*: I think those cross strap shoes could not be totally strassed because the top strap would probably rub up against the bottom when putting on the shoes and moving around, but I thought they would look amazing if you strassed the top strap, the vamp and the heel only (in fire opal perhaps???) - leaving the bottom strap and the sole platform patent.


vhdos said:


> Again, does anyone have any opinions on this. I'd really like to get started on a strassing project. TIA


 
Chloespeaks


----------



## LavenderIce

*fiery*--I love your rosegold Jonquil VPs!  

*seductive*--Keep going!  

*BarbieChanel*--I can't wait to see the finished product with pyramids and studs!


----------



## starr_shenell

Seductive & Barbie....sensational!!!  I love them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Seductive* - OMG, yes!!!  PLEASE continue - they are looking amazing!
*Barbie *- those are coming along stunningly!  I can't wait to see what the finished pair will be like!


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks barbie for the info! 

when strassing which glue to best to get E6000 Adhesive -viscosity clear or E6000 Adhesive- Craft clear?


----------



## bec_h_med

^^ use gemtac.  Most of the ladies on here prefer it.


----------



## BarbieChanel

I just couldn't wait  I was so excited to get started lol 
OOOo I would love to see close up pics and modeling pics. I think all the ladies would enjoy that as well 




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you ladies. I am very slow since am busy these days. I have to finish them before the 28th of november . One week is left !!!
> 
> *Barbie Chane**l* : Ohh, i love the Very Mix and it is such a great idea from a sweet daughter
> Why did you start Strassing before you distribute the spikes and the triangles first?
> If you like, i can post a close pic of my Bridgets Back ! hope this helps you


----------



## BarbieChanel

I'm using Jet. They're much more sparkly in real life. 



BattyBugs said:


> Yes, keep going Seductive. They are looking so great.
> 
> Barbie, what a great start. What color crystals are you using?


----------



## jenayb

Those DIY Very Mix!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, fiery; these are AMAZING!!!!!! I freaking LOVE the jonquil with the VPs! Can't wait to see them finished!


 
I do too!!! Gave me some great ideas~~~


----------



## fieryfashionist

Finally finished the ONE (ahh) shoe tonight... will add pics soon!

*Loubie22* - Thanks so much! 

*Hanna_M* - That's so nice of you to say... thank you!  I'm drooling over your avatar! 

*frick&frack* - Hi!  Thanks so much!   So, it's weird... the shoe is literally my ideal sparkly nude metallic shoe.  In some lighting, it looks more gold and sparkly (and less rose gold), but the rose gold background is definitely evident a lot of time time (you can tell the background definitely isn't plain gold)... it just adds this amazing dimension to the crystals... I can't even explain it haha.  I suppose if you want it to be as rose gold as possible, you might try a different color?  Hmm.  Off the top of my head I'm not sure which one though!   I'll try to take some more pics of my shoe (finished the one shoe tonight, yay)... and maybe some on my feet... might give a better idea!

*LN* - Aww, thanks so much ... hell, I can't wait for that either, haha.  Have no idea when I'll ever finish though (but at least I finally finished the one shoe tonight, yay)!  By the way, your avatar kills me... you did SUCH an amazing job!!!

Hi *R*!!  Aww, thank you... you're the strassing  haha, so any compliment from you means a lot!!  Yes, they are literally the most perfect "go with anything shoe"... I'm in awe!  I finally finished the one shoe and though "Yes, I'm done" but then I looked at the other one and though "Oh crap, I have a loooong way to go!" 

Thanks so much, *Batty*! 

*bling*lover* - Thank you!!  I can't wait until they're done either!  Since it'll probably be a while, I'll have take some pics of my one completed shoe... haha. :-p

*Seductive* - What kinda silly question is that?  Haha. :-p  Of COURSE you have to continue... they look amazing so far!! 

*Barbie *- You're such a sweet daughter... and very talented at strassing!   I can't wait to see how it'll look with the spikes!

*Lav *- Thank you so much! 

*lolita* - Aww, thank you... can't wait to see what ideas!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

OH MY... I haven't visited this thread in a awhile and there are so many beautiful DIYs!

Congrats to all of you who have finished! We're all a bunch of talented people!!!!  

I'm not sure which website I saw it on but I kept the picture... Samira strass in blue!! I wanted to do one in blue meridian awhile ago but wasn't sure if it'll be pretty.... What do you guys think?? What base colours can I get away with?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

lisalovesshoes said:


> OH MY... I haven't visited this thread in a awhile and there are so many beautiful DIYs!
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have finished! We're all a bunch of talented people!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure which website I saw it on but I kept the picture... Samira strass in blue!! I wanted to do one in blue meridian awhile ago but wasn't sure if it'll be pretty.... What do you guys think?? What base colours can I get away with?
> 
> View attachment 1256127



Hi Lisa and thank you for your nice comments 
The best base color for the meridian blue is the royal blue or electric blue !!
you may also try navy blue 
Hope this helps ...


----------



## vhdos

I need to start my strassing project ASAP.  Can Someone give me some advice in regards to choosing crystal color?  Do the crystals necessarily have to "match" the shoe color?  I am strassing a pair of patent red NPs with a coopery/gold heel.  I would like to choose a more neutral crystal color, like an iridescent gold, but I am concerned that they wouldn't go well with the red underneath.  Advice anyone?


----------



## indypup

*vhdos*, it really depends.  Red is tough.  I would probably stay red or perhaps to a dark fuchsia or volcano. 

Actually, volcano would be drop dead gorgeous with the gold heel!


----------



## frick&frack

ladies, I swear on my red soles...I'm glittering this weekend come h3ll or high water.  I bought another pair from ebay to glitter too.  went to michael's & exchanged the E6000 for the gem tac (which was difficult to find).  I'm ready to go...I found my backbone!!!





BarbieChanel said:


> Frick&Frack- They are a present for my mom. She deserves the world  she bought me my first pair of CL's and now I'm hooked!! This is the least I can do to make her heart melt hehe.


^wow, that is sooo sweet!!!  she is going to faint when she sees these fierce shoes.  heck, I think I might actually faint too 




fieryfashionist said:


> *frick&frack* - Hi!  Thanks so much!   So, it's weird... the shoe is literally my ideal sparkly nude metallic shoe.  In some lighting, it looks more gold and sparkly (and less rose gold), but the rose gold background is definitely evident a lot of time time (you can tell the background definitely isn't plain gold)... it just adds this amazing dimension to the crystals... I can't even explain it haha.  I suppose if you want it to be as rose gold as possible, you might try a different color?  Hmm.  Off the top of my head I'm not sure which one though!   I'll try to take some more pics of my shoe (finished the one shoe tonight, yay)... and maybe some on my feet... might give a better idea!


^I'm somewhat obsessed with rose gold...your description of the RG/YG combo sounds amazing.  I'm hoping & wishing to find a RG pair on ebay.  there was a lovely lady here who glittered her RG VPs (I think).  they looked so amazing...I actually bought RG glitter last night in the hopes that I can re-create her look at some point.  however, you've got me dying to try strassing RG...never thought I'd say it.  martha stewart has the most amazing glitter called white gold.  it's not white or silver, it's more like a combination of silver & dull/old/subtle gold...it was amazing.  so now I'm starting to dream of using that glitter on a white or cream shoe (although I'd love to strass that color too).  this thread is getting to me!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

vhdos said:


> I need to start my strassing project ASAP.  Can Someone give me some advice in regards to choosing crystal color?  Do the crystals necessarily have to "match" the shoe color?  I am strassing a pair of patent red NPs with a coopery/gold heel.  I would like to choose a more neutral crystal color, like an iridescent gold, but I am concerned that they wouldn't go well with the red underneath.  Advice anyone?



GO for FIRE OPAL "vhdos". I do not think the red color can hide any neutral color. Fire Opal strass are to TDF and so wearable 
If you don't feel the red strass, try to dye the red part of your shoes with gold to match the heel and go for the gold crystals . Hope this helps


----------



## NicoleLV

Hi all, 

I just got a pair of nude peep toe CL's and I would love to strass them! I am wondering if any of you have a good place where you buy your Swarovski crystals? 

Also do you use different types of glue depending on the material? I have E-6000 glue from doing some Havaiana flip flops. I also read about Gem Tac?

Any and all tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## jenayb

Has anyone here done/thought of doing DIY spikes???  

(aside from those AMAZING DIY Very Mix that are currently in progress! yowza! )


----------



## ceseeber

amazing *Barbie*!...please do keep us posted



BarbieChanel said:


> A sneak peak of my DIY project. This project is for my mom's birthday. I couldn't justify paying $3695 for the Very Mix. SSSOOO I am doing it myself . I've also went as far as contacting china to make custom spikes and triangle pyramid spikes exactly like the ones on very mix and bridgets back. I'm still waiting for them to be delivered. This a sneak peak of what I've done so far. Thank You for letting me share!!


----------



## may3545

My Volcano crystals arrived whoooohoo!

Now I'm patiently waiting for the purple patent Ron Rons to come... espected time of arrival: NEXT MONDAY!!! But I still don't know if the size 40 will fit my 10.5" feet sigh...


----------



## indypup

jenaywins said:


> Has anyone here done/thought of doing DIY spikes???
> 
> (aside from those AMAZING DIY Very Mix that are currently in progress! yowza! )



Ohhh yes, I've thought about it.  I wanted to DIY some studded VP's (and still do... CL doesn't make a black suede spike!), but *Laureen* and others have told me that that particular spike size hasn't been found anywhere.


----------



## foxcieyello

Quick Question...you didn't have to scrap off the glitter on these?  I was actually thinking about doing the same thing...i love these shoes but can't pay almost $2500 for them, $900 is so much more affordable.  Please post more pictures when you finish.  I'd love to see how they turn out 


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Finally*, my first DIY project
> What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for Reference :
> 
> * Crystals color : Volcano.
> * Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.
> * Glue : E-6000.*


----------



## indypup

*foxcie*, since they are the fine glitter, all you need to to is lightly sand it down, IF that.  I'd just strass right over the glitter with E6000 glue.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Love it!


----------



## matpj

Hi girls,
Did any of you use hotfix stones with a hotfix applicator?
If not, which adhesive did you all use - and was it a case of putting a small dab of adhesive to the material and then offering up the stone - or dab it on the stone and then place it on the shoe?

Trying to find the quickest, most efficient way of doing this.

many thanks..


----------



## foxcieyello

Thanks *Indy*!  Now gotta find the shoes.  I want the Ambers (with the additional strap at the top), not the Ambertinas because I'm really clumsy.  Gonna start the search today!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

foxcieyello said:


> Quick Question...you didn't have to scrap off the glitter on these?  I was actually thinking about doing the same thing...i love these shoes but can't pay almost $2500 for them, $900 is so much more affordable.  Please post more pictures when you finish.  I'd love to see how they turn out



Hi Foxi, actually i didn't scrap off any glitter . I put the glue directly and quickly placed the stones and keep them to dry for an hour at least before placing the next group. Thats the secret maybe !!!
Most of the Girls here use Gemtac glue. I couldn't find it so i had to manage with the E-6000 and its perfect so far !!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

matpj said:


> Hi girls,
> Did any of you use hotfix stones with a hotfix applicator?
> If not, which adhesive did you all use - and was it a case of putting a small dab of adhesive to the material and then offering up the stone - or dab it on the stone and then place it on the shoe?
> 
> Trying to find the quickest, most efficient way of doing this.
> 
> many thanks..



I believe most ladies use glue as opposed to hotfix.  The hotfix supposedly doesn't adhere as well and the crystals tend to fall off.  You can use either Gemtac (recommended) or E6000, but the E6000 tends to smell really badly and is really thick.

In regards to placing the stones, it depends on the material of the shoe.  If you are using a suede shoe, I wouldn't recommend placing the glue and spreading it on the shoe, as it will chage the texture of the suede and you'll be able to see that between the crystals.  You can put a dab on a piece of paper and just dip the crystal in that and place it on the shoe.  If you are doing a metallic leather or patent, you might be able to get away with putting on the shoe directly.

Good luck!  And please make sure to show us some pics!


----------



## matpj

Thanks for the reply!
I did a quick test using a hotfix crystal and a non-hotifx using gemtac on a section of an old satin shoe.
I found they both 'scratched' off surprisingly easily.  Worryingly so, in fact.
Has anybody else performed similar tests?
I did the same thing on a cotton gown once and they were pretty difficult to remove - took a lot of pressure to pick the stones off.
I'm wondering if I am applying them incorrectly - or maybe the glue needs thinning slightly so that it soaks into the material more...

any ideas or views?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Lisa and thank you for your nice comments
> The best base color for the meridian blue is the royal blue or electric blue !!
> you may also try navy blue
> Hope this helps ...



Thank you for your reply!
Now I just need to find the perfect DIY blue shoe!


----------



## matpj

LouboutinNerd said:


> I believe most ladies use glue as opposed to hotfix.  The hotfix supposedly doesn't adhere as well and the crystals tend to fall off.  You can use either Gemtac (recommended) or E6000, but the E6000 tends to smell really badly and is really thick.
> 
> In regards to placing the stones, it depends on the material of the shoe.  If you are using a suede shoe, I wouldn't recommend placing the glue and spreading it on the shoe, as it will chage the texture of the suede and you'll be able to see that between the crystals.  You can put a dab on a piece of paper and just dip the crystal in that and place it on the shoe.  If you are doing a metallic leather or patent, you might be able to get away with putting on the shoe directly.
> 
> Good luck!  And please make sure to show us some pics!




I'm doing it on a satin shoe. Still slightly concerned about how easily my test cases picked off :-S


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I have a loooooong way to go... hope to finish this ONE shoe by next week haha (can't believe I have another entire shoe to do ), but I'm thrilled... they're my perfect "Cinderella" shoes and the color is perfection!!
> 
> 
> Metallic rose gold VPs with jonquil AB crystals (they look more gold gold, but they're not)!


 OMG....i want these!!!! Minal they are so beautiful! I hope you have a prince charming come along and whilst you away...because these are stunning.......and of course you too.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! I thought I would drop by and see the evolution of the DIY over the past 6 months... OMG, brave souls, strassing Lady Peeps? They look fantastic!! I only had the nerve to strass my SOM1s


----------



## amazigrace

Well, girls, I've had some surprising results recently. I strassed a pair of flats for *yaya3* to wear to her daughter's wedding reception. And I strassed a pair of new simples for me to wear. We weren't hard on the shoes, we didn't dance and get crazy, but the next day, we both had lost way too many crystals. I think it's the GemTac. I just don't think it holds well enough. I'm going to repair them with E6000. I know it smells and is toxic, but I'm going to take breaks and be careful because I think it's the best fixative for crystals on shoes. 

Has anyone else had similar experiences? Have any of you used E6000 successfully? To me, the GemTac is just too thin and it's not waterproof. What does everyone else think?


----------



## may3545

^eeps! Were you strassing on satin? How substantial were the crystal losses? I've only done one pair with gemtac but haven't worn them out yet. I plan to strass another pair soon but may try e6000.


----------



## frick&frack

as promised, I started my first DIY project.  I'm going to glitter a pair of sabotages with gold laminato vamps.

step 1 was changing the color of the laminato.  I found a permanent marker at michael's in copper, & wanted to see how it would change the gold color.  I scribbled on a small section of the leather, waited for it to dry a little, then wiped most of it off with a napkin.  the result: rose gold laminato!  I love it the way it looks, but I still think I'm going to add glitter.







the left shoe is the original gold, & the right has had the marker applied & wiped off


----------



## roussel

amazigrace said:


> Well, girls, I've had some surprising results recently. I strassed a pair of flats for *yaya3* to wear to her daughter's wedding reception. And I strassed a pair of new simples for me to wear. We weren't hard on the shoes, we didn't dance and get crazy, but the next day, we both had lost way too many crystals. I think it's the GemTac. I just don't think it holds well enough. I'm going to repair them with E6000. I know it smells and is toxic, but I'm going to take breaks and be careful because I think it's the best fixative for crystals on shoes.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences? Have any of you used E6000 successfully? To me, the GemTac is just too thin and it's not waterproof. What does everyone else think?



Are they leather shoes? I found Gemtac works best on suede.  I wore my red suede with FO out to Vegas for the entire night (dinner, dancing, etc) and I didn't lose any crystal.  I used E6000 on my gold metallic NPs and I wore it to a wedding with lots of dancing too, and I think I lost about 2 crystals.


----------



## vhdos

I might be out of my mind, but I'm starting my strassing project (my first one) in hopes of having them done for a big Christmas party next weekend.  I'm going to go ahead with my red patent NPs with the coppery gold heel/tips.  Do you guys recommend E-6000 for patent?  Also, I found a very similar job in this thread that took about 1440 crystals on a size 38, so does anyone have any idea how many crystals I might need for size 35 NPs (only strassing the uppers, not the heels or tips)?  Any other last-minute suggestions for me before I take the plunge?  My DH thinks I'm crazy...


----------



## Theren

i love E6000 but it is a bit messy and has a very strong smell which doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## BellaShoes

E6000 has held all of my crystals on my SOM1's... through many wears (I strassed the heels)


----------



## amazigrace

The shoes I've strassed have all been leather. I do think gemtac is fine for satin, though. But for me, it just doesn't work on leather. It's all an experiment anyway, right? I'll use E6000 for repairs and see how it does. Especially after your post, *bella*.


----------



## may3545

I may have to get E6000 myself for the next pair, as it will be on patent leather...
I'm saving my first DIY strassed pair for my future wedding, and I used Gem Tac on patent leather... so I really won't know until the day of. Maybe I can slam it around the carpet to see if any loose crystals come out and place them back on with E-6000.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Theren said:


> i love E6000 but it is a bit messy and has a very strong smell which doesnt bother me at all.



I totally with Theren !
I think my experience is the most difficult as am strassing over miniglitter !!
Am using E-6000 .
My ambers are in excellent condition and by next week they will be ready !!
Am so excited


----------



## Theren

may3545 said:


> I may have to get E6000 myself for the next pair, as it will be on patent leather...
> I'm saving my first DIY strassed pair for my future wedding, and I used Gem Tac on patent leather... so I really won't know until the day of. Maybe I can slam it around the carpet to see if any loose crystals come out and place them back on with E-6000.



Thats what I do even before I wear them. I slam them on concrete or hardwood floor to see if any crystal come off. I wore my non CL diy strass all night at a business conference for 5 hours and didnt loose one crystal and they were leather as well.


----------



## vhdos

I went out today and purchased some cheap crystals and E-6000.  I wanted to do a "tester" product so I'm using my daughter's old patent leather mary jane's (I wanted a patent shoe since my plan is to strass my patent NPs).  Here's my very first try:






Opinions?


----------



## alyssa08

I think they look really good, vhdos! I would add some smaller crystals as well but that is just my personal preference.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks.  Yes, I'm using the same size crystals that most people use, but they look larger because they are on tiny shoes.  Also, the silvery crystals stand out more I think because they don't match the pink shoe color underneath.  I wasn't really planning on finishing my daughter's shoes, it was more of a practice run for the real deal


----------



## Hanna_M

vhdos said:


> ^Thanks.  Yes, I'm using the same size crystals that most people use, but they look larger because they are on tiny shoes.  Also, the silvery crystals stand out more I think because they don't match the pink shoe color underneath.  I wasn't really planning on finishing my daughter's shoes, it was more of a practice run for the real deal



They look great... but I'm sure your daughter would prefer it if you finished them!


----------



## bling*lover

Those are so cute *vhdos*, I know you were just doing them for a trial run before strassing your Louboutin's but I think those little mary jane's would look gorgeous with a light pinkish tone crystal!


----------



## pchan2802

Hi ladies!
I'm new here and I adore all strassers here,you're doing a great job.I don't have any CL shoes yet but I still want to strass my shoes and I confuse between Dark Indigo and Jet Hematite.Which colours do you think more sparkling, more special and look better on black shoes?Thank you so much.I hope I will join CL board soon.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!

As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.









These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.


----------



## JetSetGo!

frick&frack said:


> as promised, I started my first DIY project.  I'm going to glitter a pair of sabotages with gold laminato vamps.
> 
> step 1 was changing the color of the laminato.  I found a permanent marker at michael's in copper, & wanted to see how it would change the gold color.  I scribbled on a small section of the leather, waited for it to dry a little, then wiped most of it off with a napkin.  the result: rose gold laminato!  I love it the way it looks, but I still think I'm going to add glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the left shoe is the original gold, & the right has had the marker applied & wiped off



This is AWESOME! Thanks so much for sharing your results!


----------



## bling*lover

Those are gorgeous *Jet*, you did an amazing job on them, the cobalt crystal's really shine!


----------



## Theren

Jet they look.... amazing!


----------



## bec_h_med

Jet, I am in awe!  They turned out gorgeous.  You lucky, talented lady.
I bet you can't wait to wear them.


----------



## gheaden

Wow, *Jet*. AMAZING!!


----------



## vhdos

So gorgeous, Jet!  Fabulous job


----------



## vhdos

Hanna_M said:


> They look great... but I'm sure your daughter would prefer it if you finished them!



Thanks, Hanna.  They don't actually fit my daughter anymore, but I'm definitely going to do a strass project for her too


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.





*Jet*, you did an amazing job!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.





Those are amazing *Jet* ! I would love to see a modeling video or pics  did you use gemtac or E6000 glue ? Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## NANI1972

*Gorgeous DIY Strass Jet!*

Ladies I have a dyeing question? I used Terago dye on a pair of shoes that were previously dyed black. I used black again. I used the preparer to clean them off first. I have done two coats using a sponge brush. First I rubbed it in using circular motions then brushed the dye in and the brush had enough dye on it but i got some streaks. They are not done drying yet. Will these streaks fade? When they are dry can i use a leather conditoner like Apple Guard? Do you think that will help blend and diminish the streaks?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## bambolina

*Jet *they are stunning! You did an amazing job!


----------



## roussel

Jet totally amazing! I love cobalt blue.  My favorite blue crystal.  It is perfect with the Declics.  Love love love!


----------



## lkrp123

*Jet*....the blue!!! GORGEOUS!!!! 

*vhdos* Your daughter's old shoes look wonderful! Yes, I agree you need to strass a pair of shoes that fit her...then y'all can match!


----------



## **shoelover**

jet great job! the cobalt is stunning! 

vhdos-your doing a good job..i've got my practice pair just got to wait for my colour chart..and find a pair of cls to strass.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Question: Does anyone know the name of the crystals *BarbieChanel* is using for her Mother's shoe?


----------



## may3545

Jet, GORGEOUS!!!! I'm loving the cobalt blue!

On another note, I went out and bought some E6000 and it is way more messy than GemTac. However, I took out my GemTac strassed patent you-you's and started banging them on the floor and even moving/bending the shoe to see if any crystals came off. 





Sure enough, MANY of crystals fell out. Some parts were even PEELING off. It was distressing. I then just used E6000 to put the fallen crystals back on.

I am sure that I was being rough and aggressive with the shoe, but it shows that I have to be careful with them when I wear them out. Inevitably, I will be losing crystals, but I don't want actual clumps to be peeling off if I accidently graze against a table. 

I plan to use E6000 for my next pair, despite how stringy/messy it is, and I was a bit dizzy after 30 minutes of repairing (I was in a well ventilated area next to a window). That is my experience, and my purple Ron Rons are due to arrive tomorrow... I'm ready to strass!


----------



## 5elle

*Jet* those declics are STUNNING!

In light of the latest gemtac stories I'm going to wait until spring to strass so I can do them outside in the garden with E6000.


----------



## vhdos

I'm finally starting my strass project tonight.  I got the rest of my crystals today and an extra tube of E-6000.  I'm nervous, but excited to begin!  I'm probably crazy, but I'm hoping to have them complete by this weekend, so that I can wear them to a big holiday party.  It's only the uppers on a size 35 pair of NPs, so although it's a fair amount of work, it's not a _huge_ job...


----------



## frick&frack

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.


^wow...so GORGEOUS!!!!!  the cobalt blue color is stunning!!!  I bet you'll get tons of wear out of this color.  congratulations on such a grand result after so much hard work.




JetSetGo! said:


> This is AWESOME! Thanks so much for sharing your results!


^thank you!  I started glittering today...


----------



## frick&frack

so sorry that you & everyone else are losing crystals.  hopefully the E6000 will do the trick, but not give you brain damage!



may3545 said:


> Jet, GORGEOUS!!!! I'm loving the cobalt blue!
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought some E6000 and it is way more messy than GemTac. However, I took out my GemTac strassed patent you-you's and started banging them on the floor and even moving/bending the shoe to see if any crystals came off.
> 
> Sure enough, MANY of crystals fell out. Some parts were even PEELING off. It was distressing. I then just used E6000 to put the fallen crystals back on.
> 
> I am sure that I was being rough and aggressive with the shoe, but it shows that I have to be careful with them when I wear them out. Inevitably, I will be losing crystals, but I don't want actual clumps to be peeling off if I accidently graze against a table.
> 
> I plan to use E6000 for my next pair, despite how stringy/messy it is, and I was a bit dizzy after 30 minutes of repairing (I was in a well ventilated area next to a window). That is my experience, and my purple Ron Rons are due to arrive tomorrow... I'm ready to strass!


----------



## roussel

Was bored today so I played with my shoes and took this pic and video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usLg1Aq7Mc


----------



## frick&frack

^oh, holy mother............


----------



## gheaden

^^thanks for being bored-delicious collection.


----------



## vhdos

Here's what I have so far.  This took me about an hour and a half:


----------



## BattyBugs

Jet, they turned out great!
WooHoo! Gorgeous eye candy, Roussel!
You are off to a good start, vhdos!


----------



## Hanna_M

@Jet: Very striking... beautiful.
@Roussel: What a pretty picture!


----------



## **shoelover**

Roussel- thanks for the sparkly candy..love the u tube vid..

Vhdos-hr and half your on a roll..can't wait to see the end results..


----------



## vhdos

How long do you ladies let them dry before wearing them?  I was just thinking that if I need to wear them this weekend, I will probably want to have them done by Thursday of this week.  Yikes!


----------



## frick&frack

looking great so far!



vhdos said:


> Here's what I have so far.  This took me about an hour and a half:


----------



## chloe speaks

*jet*: IMHO, Louboutin soles and Blue make the most delicious combination, and you did an amazing job!
*may*: yikes! it's a possibility that gemtac and patent are not the best combo; make sure to work in a well-ventilated area. i used gemtac w/ no problems on painted satin though
roussel: you are the strass queen  
*vhdos*: lookin' good! did you use gemtac? that is dry in less than 24 hrs. i wore mine a day later!


----------



## indypup

NANI1972 said:


> *Gorgeous DIY Strass Jet!*
> 
> Ladies I have a dyeing question? I used Terago dye on a pair of shoes that were previously dyed black. I used black again. I used the preparer to clean them off first. I have done two coats using a sponge brush. First I rubbed it in using circular motions then brushed the dye in and the brush had enough dye on it but i got some streaks. They are not done drying yet. Will these streaks fade? When they are dry can i use a leather conditoner like Apple Guard? Do you think that will help blend and diminish the streaks?
> Thanks for any help.


I had this problem, but with the bronze dye.  The streaks remained when dry.  I'm hoping another coat will eliminate the streaking.  I'll keep you updated!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Jet* - OMG, stunning!  The cobalt is such a rich, gorgeous color!
*Roussel* - Wow!!!  I thought at first that was the "real" CL strass circle - those pairs look incredible!  You are making me want to strass more!
*vhdos* - Looking great so far!  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much, ladies. 
I used GemTac on them, so now I'm nervous about losing crystals. Dang! I will give them a whirl this week though and see for sure. Perhaps it will stick to the Tarrago dye better than just plain leather. 

The blue is really beautiful, I have to say. I fell in love with it on a pair of CLs in the JJR store and decided ont eh spot my next pair had to be Cobalt. The reflect Black, Blue and White.

*vhdos*, they are looking gorgeous.

*Roussel*! That's a sparkle extravaganza!


----------



## PyAri

vhdos said:


> Here's what I have so far.  This took me about an hour and a half:
> View attachment 1260020


looking great!


----------



## may3545

My purple patent Ron Rons are here and they FIT! Okay, so they are snug, but I plan to suffer for a few weeks and break them in hehehehe.

I started volcano strassing them with E6000 and it's soooo messy. Here is my plan: strass the 20ss and 16ss with E6000, and the smaller ones with GemTac. Those small crystals with GemTac kept on pretty good during my "test banging" so that will keep all the stringy mess from creating me to have a breakdown.

Will post my completed project soon! I hope to be done by end of this week or next week in time for the holiday parties whee!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Finally i'm done with my AMBER 

Just a *quick Reminder* of the original :







*After* 






















_Like it ?_


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Just a Quick Comparison btw the original Pair and My DIY 

This is the best photo shot i found and its from our sweet Carlinah's Gallery
Carla : love ya  ..

*Original :*






*My DIY : *


----------



## Hanna_M

They look fantastic Seductive! Great job, so beautiful.


----------



## bling*lover

They are amazing seductive, you've done such an awesome job on them!


----------



## vhdos

I completed my first shoe last night and I'm freaking out.  I am almost out of my smallest size crystals.  I purchased almost $250 worth of crystals and I need more.  The money is not the problem, finding them is.  I purchased them locally and I don't have time to mail order any more at this point.  I'm going to go out this morning and see if I can find any more, but I think that I'm going to be out of luck.  I'm so sad that I that I could have potentially had them done for my big party this weekend, and now I'm stuck...


----------



## foxcieyello

WOW Seductive! Your Ambers turned out beautifully!!  Kudos to you.  I feel soooo inspired, like i really need to get these shoes ASAP.  You're not having any problems with the crystals coming off over the glitter are you?


----------



## BarbieChanel

My oh my seductive. They look beautiful!! You did such a amazing job. 




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick Comparison btw the original Pair and My DIY
> 
> This is the best photo shot i found and its from our sweet Carlinah's Gallery
> Carla : love ya  ..
> 
> *Original :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My DIY : *


----------



## BarbieChanel

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.





Wow you did a stunning job. This is so inspiring!!!! I want it I want it!! lol maybe for my next project


----------



## frick&frack

like it???  LOOOOOOOOOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they look spectacular...just like the originals! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Finally i'm done with my AMBER
> 
> Just a *quick Reminder* of the original :
> 
> *After*
> 
> _Like it ?_


----------



## may3545

Seductive, it looks gorgeous!!! Great job!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*may* - Yea on your Ron Rons fitting!  Can't wait to see them strassed!
*Seductive*- they look amazing!  Just like the originals!
*vhdos* - good luck!  I hope you are able to find the crystals you need.


----------



## Theren

They look magnificant.. omg!!


----------



## vhdos

Update:  Well, I wasted my four hours of free time today driving around and looking for crystals, but I found them!  I'm behind schedule, but I'm hoping I can make up the lost time.

Seductive:  Absolutely gorgeous!  You did a wonderful job


----------



## Aniski

Seductive - those are crazy gorgeous!


----------



## Aniski

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.




They're gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing, Seductive!!!


----------



## may3545

Here is my progress so far... seven hours in. I used E6000 for 20ss and 16ss stones, and GemTac for the smaller ones. I really have less stamina after I did Lasik two weeks ago.... My eyes are blurring LOL.


----------



## frick&frack

^they're coming along beautifully!!!


----------



## bling*lover

They are looking great May, can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## may3545

vhdos said:


> Update:  Well, I wasted my four hours of free time today driving around and looking for crystals, but I found them!  I'm behind schedule, but I'm hoping I can make up the lost time.
> 
> Seductive:  Absolutely gorgeous!  You did a wonderful job



Yay! I can't wait to see the finished product! When is the party? I'm working on my volcano strass Ron Rons and I think I'll be done with one shoe tomorrow and hopefully get the second pair done Thursday evening. Rain is expected this weekend in Northern California, so I will give this weekend for it to entirely dry/set... and wear it out next weekend for holiday parties!

My BF saw my strassed you you's and thought I was nuts when I did it. He doesn't know about my strassing Ron Rons... can't wait to surprise him heehee!


----------



## urasia

Hi ladies! I just need some advice about strassing a really old pair of suede platform decolletes. These shoes have been used and abused and eventually fell victim to a leaking cleanser bottle in my luggage. I have tried to clean them as best I can. They are a tan colour with some areas that have been bleached by the cleanser. I know they look terrible but if it's any consequence these shoes and I have been through many exciting adventures together 

Questions:
-Would golden shadow crystals match this shoe (I love this colour and would like to avoid dying the shoes black)?
-How many and which size crystals would be recommended?

I would greatly appreciate any advice you ladies could offer as I would love to breathe new life into these beloved shoes (they were my first pair of CLs) 

pics below:
















Please help me give these shoes a new lease on life!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you Lovlies for your sweet comments. You really inspired me 

Hanna_M 
bling*lover 
foxcieyello : I kept them to dry for 48 hrs without touching them. Now they are just perfect and ready to wear. Get your pair NOW 
BarbieChanel : thanx sweets, waiting for your V.Mix 
frick&frack 
may3545
LouboutinNerd : As you can see that i've much more crystals than the originals nerd and i like them even more 
Theren
vhdos
Aniski
BattyBugs


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*may* - They are looking gorgeous!  Can't wait to see the finished pair!
*urasia* - You may want to consider doing them in jonquil ab - the color looks very similar to the shoes.  You can also purchase a crystal sample card that you can use to actually place the crystals on the shoes to get the one with the best match. Don't worry about the discoloration - it will get covered by the crystals and you won't be able to see it.  In regards to how many you will need, it depends on how far apart you space them.  I used approximately the following numbers for mind:

SS7 - about 20 gross
SS9 - about 10 gross
SS12 - about 6 gross
SS16 - about 4 gross
SS20 - about 1.5 gross

Good luck!  Please keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## vhdos

My shoes are DONE!!!!!  Here's a quick preview:






After spending 3 hours hunting down more crystals yesterday, I actually had to go out again today and buy more!  My advice is to buy way more than you think that you will actually need!
How long do you let them dry before wearing them?  My party isn't until Friday evening, so my left shoe will have about 4/5 days to dry and my right shoe about 2/3 days of drying time.
Sorry for the bad pics - they don't really do them justice.  The crystals look silver in the pictures, but they are actually AB in color, which is an iridescent/rainbow color that picks up the red patent shoe and gold heel quite nicely


----------



## frick&frack

^great work!!!  have fun wearing them to your party!


----------



## urasia

Thanks for the advice LouboutinNerd!

Just another question, where do you ladies buy the crystals from online? TIA


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on a job well done *vhdos*, they look amazing!


----------



## Loubie22

Anyone know the best brand of suede renewal dye? The spray that you spray onto your black suede to return it's rich dark shake.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

They look stunning,* vhdos*!  You did an amazing job!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks everyone
I think that my next job will be a pair of flats for my 6 year-old daughter
Here are some things I learned from my first strass project:
First, make sure you buy enough crystals up front.  I also bought some extra in case I need to replace any lost crystals.
I purchased a set of round, plastic, stacking containers that held each size crystal.  I also purchased a package of "Jewel-Setter Sticks" at Michaels in the scrapbook section.  They are tiny glass vials that you fill with water and they have a sponge-tip applicator tip (that kind of looks like a lip gloss applicator).  You use the moistened applicator to pick up individual stones and set them in place (it works best on smaller size stones).
I used E-6000, which as others have mentioned, is messy & smelly, but worth it.  I applied it in small sections with toothpicks and placed the crystals on with the jewel-setter applicator.  After each small section was filled in with crystals, I lightly pressed each crystal in place with a clean toothpick.
I found that it was more difficult to randomly space the larger crystals all over the shoes first and then go back add the smaller crystals (like the pattern above by May3545).  The reason why I chose not to do that is because sometimes I would end up with uneven gaps where even the smallest crystals wouldn't fit right.  Instead, I would just place all of the sizes at once (in small sections at a time), while doing the same random pattern of mostly smaller crystals and then fairly evenly spaced larger ones.
My size 35 patent NPs took about 10 hours to complete.


----------



## vhdos

^Oh, and I forgot to add how many crystals I purchased/used (I tallied up my receipts and I may be missing a few).  I would estimate that the whole project probably cost me about $300.00 ($250 in crystals and the rest in glue & supplies).
3mm - 1,200
4mm - 250
5mm - 100
I still have some extras for replacement should I lose any.


----------



## moshi_moshi

everyone's shoes look amazing!!

i would love to strass a pair myself but after my strassed out cell phone cover debacle i don't think i have the patience...lol


----------



## Aniski

may - they look great so far!  
vhdos - they look gorgeous!!  Great job on them!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jet,* your cobalt declic's are unbelievable!! 

*vhdos*... love the No Prives!


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*!! you are a one woman strassing machine!


----------



## vuittonamour

great job vhdos, i know what it's like to be under a schedule. i have to finish my shoes by next weekend, and i have barely started! i have problems finding the time to work on them. and i still have another shoe to dye...ughh. i hope i get them done lol.

great job, enjoy wearing them at your party!


----------



## may3545

Finished!

I strassed a pair of patent purple ron rons, 100mm, size 40. I used the following crystals:
SS07: 2 packs of 1440  
SS09: 2 pack of 1440 
SS12: 5 packs of 144 
SS16: 3 packs of 144 
SS20: 2 packs of 144 

I used E6000 for the 20ss and 16ss and Gem Tac for the rest.

Here are photos!


----------



## may3545

I'm done strassing, totally retired lol. Took 20 hours for this one.


----------



## bling*lover

Absolutely stunning *May*, they are amazing on you aswell, you did such a fab job!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*May*, they are gorgeous!  My love for volcano grows with every new shoe strassed with it.


----------



## PyAri

Stunning may!! I love them!

Ladies, what sizes do CL use on his strass? Does he go up to 20?


----------



## vhdos

Great job, May!  They are gorgeous and worth all of the time and effort that you put into them


----------



## vhdos

vuittonamour said:


> great job vhdos, i know what it's like to be under a schedule. i have to finish my shoes by next weekend, and i have barely started! i have problems finding the time to work on them. and i still have another shoe to dye...ughh. i hope i get them done lol.
> 
> great job, enjoy wearing them at your party!



Thanks!  *Crossing fingers* that you get your done in time too


----------



## ochie

*May*, gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## roussel

Seductive and May both your volcano beauties look great!  Congrats!!!
vhdos great job on the NPs!  I wanna see modeling pics from all of you next


----------



## peppamint

*May*! What an amazing job! I envy all of you who have the patience and surgeon-hands to do this, 

PS *roussel*, I like the new avatar...don't tell me those are all the shoes you strassed yourself?!


----------



## frick&frack

volcano crystals are just amazing!  your ron rons look fabulous!!!



may3545 said:


> Finished!
> 
> I strassed a pair of patent purple ron rons, 100mm, size 40. I used the following crystals:
> SS07: 2 packs of 1440
> SS09: 2 pack of 1440
> SS12: 5 packs of 144
> SS16: 3 packs of 144
> SS20: 2 packs of 144
> 
> I used E6000 for the 20ss and 16ss and Gem Tac for the rest.


----------



## roussel

peppamint said:


> *May*! What an amazing job! I envy all of you who have the patience and surgeon-hands to do this,
> 
> PS *roussel*, I like the new avatar...don't tell me those are all the shoes you strassed yourself?!



But yes of course!


----------



## may3545

Thanks everyone!!! It was fun and now I'm excited to wear them =D


----------



## gheaden

may3545 said:


> Finished!
> 
> I strassed a pair of patent purple ron rons, 100mm, size 40. I used the following crystals:
> SS07: 2 packs of 1440
> SS09: 2 pack of 1440
> SS12: 5 packs of 144
> SS16: 3 packs of 144
> SS20: 2 packs of 144
> 
> I used E6000 for the 20ss and 16ss and Gem Tac for the rest.
> 
> Here are photos!




Those are loveeeeely.


----------



## BellaShoes

May, they are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

May, you did a wonderful job on them.

I'm getting closer. I bought tweezers and E-6000 glue. I still haven't decided on a crystal color, though.


----------



## may3545

Ack, ladies... I am totally afraid to wear them now. They are so pretty and gorgeous-- I don't want to ruin them!

By the way, what NON-SHOE project should I strass next? I'm willing to strass something that I don't step around in. I'm going to strass a compact mirror as a gift with my leftover crystals, but thinking of doing something personal just as beautiful as a CL shoe but be to admire without damaging. This may go towards crafts section, but wanted to know what you CL DIY ladies think. Any idea?


----------



## taydev

I am very interested in purchasing a beat up pair and doctoring them up. I would like to  do a strass and a glitter project. For all you strasser's and glitterer's, how do they hold? When you walk around do the glitter or crystals fall off? BTW, I went through every single page of DIY (including the old thread) this past week, and you all have done an outstanding job! I have no sparkly shoes and I've always wanted a pair. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## vhdos

Update:  My newly strassed NPs were the hit of the party last night.  I had several women stop dead in their tracks and tell me that they were the most beautiful shoes they had ever seen.  One friend of mine calls them my "Barbie Princess" shoes
Unfortunately, I lost about 10 crystals throughout the night.  They were mostly the smallest size crystals (3mm).  I lost only two from the shoe that had 4 days to dry and about 8 from the shoe that had less than 3 days to dry.  I took my kids to breakfast this morning and came home and replaced the missing crystals.  They are like new again


----------



## may3545

^That's great news! I'm glad that E6000 holds gems onto patent leather well! Yay!!!! Now I'm less fearful of wearing mine, though I'm ready to replace lost stones as I go =)


----------



## vhdos

I must admit, I was a bit nervous wearing them.  I couldn't help but feel like I was losing crystals all over the place - even though I really wasn't.  It didn't help that I lost one larger size crystal (5mm) right on the top of the right shoe toe box.  I'm sure that it was obvious to me, but probably not to anyone else.


----------



## may3545

Were you on your feet much? Any action shots?


----------



## vhdos

I was on my feet a lot, but it was mostly just standing around.  
I'm guessing that since most of my crystal loss was on the shoe that only had 2-3 days to dry, the glue wasn't 100% dry yet?  I don't plan on wearing them again for quite a while (now that I have replaced the lost crystals), so the next time I wear they will have had plenty of time to dry and it should give me a better indication of how durable they will be.
Your shoes are gorgeous May - don't be afraid to wear them.  As long as you have replacement crystals & glue, wear them, have fun, and replace them as needed


----------



## gheaden

Is there a spray or something that can be applied after all the crystals are put on-like a final bonding agent?

Everyone's shoes are so fab.


----------



## may3545

^If anyone knows this, I totally want to know!!!!


----------



## may3545

Also decided to play with my shoes. Here are some pics!












See on the right heel how there is a missing crystal? I only noticed after I took the pic and immediately reglued it on. This was a larger crystal that came off with E6000. So disconcerting but must move forward!






Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## cashewnut

gheaden said:


> Is there a spray or something that can be applied after all the crystals are put on-like a final bonding agent?
> 
> Everyone's shoes are so fab.



If you were to spray something over the stones, it'd kill the beautiful reflectivity of the crystals...

Best bet is to use the best glue, and aim not to scuff your shoes.. (and to have a supply of spare rhinestones to replace any that fall off.)


----------



## vhdos

I'm curious to know if sometimes you get crystal loss on the shoes that CL has strassed?  Anyone own strassed CLs (not DIY) that could address this issue?  I've wondered if CL gives you a small bag of extra crystals when you purchase strassed CLs just like the little bag of extra buttons that we sometimes receive when we purchase nice shirts, coats, etc.


----------



## may3545

^I asked my friend about her CL strassed shoes (she owns a few pairs) and so far she has had no loss with her shoes. She doesn't wear them often though. I didn't ask about having extra crystals. Maybe CL will repair/replace crystals if they were sent to back for fix ups?


----------



## Aniski

*may *your shoes look fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

^I agree...they're so beautiful!!!


----------



## may3545

^Thanks everyone! I couldn't have done this without your support


----------



## smurfet

*may3545*- good job! I've been waiting to start a volcano strass on my black suede Yoyos. Just haven't gotten motivated enough. I used GemTac to do the wooden platform of my Decollette Zeppas. So far, after four or five wears out, no fall outs. So, maybe they stand up to "regular" wear but not if you twist and bang them?


----------



## 5elle

smurfet said:


> *may3545*- good job! I've been waiting to start a volcano strass on my black suede Yoyos. Just haven't gotten motivated enough. I used GemTac to do the wooden platform of my Decollette Zeppas. So far, after four or five wears out, no fall outs. So, maybe they stand up to "regular" wear but not if you twist and bang them?



The platform probably stands up to more wear than uppers because it's not bending?


----------



## may3545

smurfet said:


> *may3545*- good job! I've been waiting to start a volcano strass on my black suede Yoyos. Just haven't gotten motivated enough. I used GemTac to do the wooden platform of my Decollette Zeppas. So far, after four or five wears out, no fall outs. So, maybe they stand up to "regular" wear but not if you twist and bang them?



I'd do anything to find a purple suede yoyo to Volcano strass LOL! As roussel said, her suede shoes with Gem Tac are doing great with no crystal loss. I think gluing on patent leather will inevitably be less effective than with porous surfaces like suede or satin. So I just have to do repairs after every few wears. Even around the house, I've worn both of my strassed pairs and I still lose a crystal or two after wandering about. I don't notice it on the shoe, but I find a sparkly crystal on the floor a day later =P


----------



## juicyjeans

*May* they are beautiful!!!!

Has anyone done anything with cork?


----------



## BattyBugs

I wonder if the crystals would stick better to the patent, if you roughed it up a little bit (maybe with sandpaper) before you started gluing. Just a thought, since I plan to start on my black patent No. Prive slingbacks when I get home from Italy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful work *may*, they both look fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> Also decided to play with my shoes. Here are some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See on the right heel how there is a missing crystal? I only noticed after I took the pic and immediately reglued it on. This was a larger crystal that came off with E6000. So disconcerting but must move forward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## may3545

BattyBugs said:


> I wonder if the crystals would stick better to the patent, if you roughed it up a little bit (maybe with sandpaper) before you started gluing. Just a thought, since I plan to start on my black patent No. Prive slingbacks when I get home from Italy.



I think that would definitely help! It'll be initially painful to scuff the leather though. I wonder if there is a way to rub it with a primer to remove some of the gloss of patent leather? Maybe nail polish remover? I don't know... just wondering.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm having a glitter disaster.  I used tape to protect the soles and insoles while glittering and then using the protective spray- BUT when i removed the tape i realized that it did not form a good seal and so glitter & the acrylic spray had seeped under the tape and there are glittery streaks pretty much all over the soles/breasts of both shoes.  I've tried lightly going over it with nail polish remover and nothing moved- then i tried lightly sanding but nothing came off- i'm too afraid to do anything more out of fear that the red will come off. Any suggestions for removing my mess???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vhdos said:


> I'm curious to know if sometimes you get crystal loss on the shoes that CL has strassed? Anyone own strassed CLs (not DIY) that could address this issue? I've wondered if CL gives you a small bag of extra crystals when you purchase strassed CLs just like the little bag of extra buttons that we sometimes receive when we purchase nice shirts, coats, etc.


 
I wear my CL strass shoes ALL THE TIME. Once or twice a week usually. I've lost maybe 2 or 3 crystals in that time? The very very small ones so it's not something that anyone would notice or something I feel I should fix/replace.

Hope this helps.


----------



## juicyjeans

I am thinking of doing a glitter project. I have read through the posts and see alot of ladies using gem-tac or E6000 so I am not sure which one I want to use yet. I am going to be using an ultra-fine glitter, any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## indypup

*juicy*, E6000 will be best for the patent, IMO!  They look stunning on you, btw!!

I'm watching a pair of Fetichas right now on Ebay... and I'm thinking of glittering them.  Any thoughts about glitter Fetichas?


----------



## juicyjeans

indypup said:


> *juicy*, E6000 will be best for the patent, IMO! They look stunning on you, btw!!
> 
> I'm watching a pair of Fetichas right now on Ebay... and I'm thinking of glittering them. Any thoughts about glitter Fetichas?


 
*Indy *thank you so much! I am keeping these babies as is for now, I love them!!! After seeing the pics of what you did I decided I am going to glitter my bruges. I am a little nervous about the cork though, I was thinking about trying the Chocolate Meltonian spray over the cork and doing a pearl-esq glitter. Still up in the air


----------



## indypup

What color are your Bruges? 

I personally do not like Meltonian because I haven't had good results with it.  I prefer Tarrago.


----------



## vhdos

may3545 said:


> I think that would definitely help! It'll be initially painful to scuff the leather though. I wonder if there is a way to rub it with a primer to remove some of the gloss of patent leather? Maybe nail polish remover? I don't know... just wondering.



I'd be very careful about doing anything like that because even though you're covering the shoes in crystals, you can still see tiny spaces of the shoes underneath.  I'd be worried about what it would do to the overall look.


----------



## indypup

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm having a glitter disaster.  I used tape to protect the soles and insoles while glittering and then using the protective spray- BUT when i removed the tape i realized that it did not form a good seal and so glitter & the acrylic spray had seeped under the tape and there are glittery streaks pretty much all over the soles/breasts of both shoes.  I've tried lightly going over it with nail polish remover and nothing moved- then i tried lightly sanding but nothing came off- i'm too afraid to do anything more out of fear that the red will come off. Any suggestions for removing my mess???


*nerdy*, can you post pics?


----------



## karwood

vhdos said:


> I'm curious to know if sometimes you get crystal loss on the shoes that CL has strassed?  Anyone own strassed CLs (not DIY) that could address this issue?  I've wondered if CL gives you a small bag of extra crystals when you purchase strassed CLs just like the little bag of extra buttons that we sometimes receive when we purchase nice shirts, coats, etc.



As a matter of fact,  today I just replaced some crystals on my Calypso. I recently wore them out one night and when I got home I noticed some of the cobalt blue crystals had fallen off from my left shoe. Unfortunately, extra crystals are not provided with the purchase of the shoes, therefore I had to purchase the  crystal from artbeads.com. On the other hand, the crystal barely cost  anything and it took  me less than 10 minutes to glue the crystal onto my shoe.


----------



## juicyjeans

indypup said:


> What color are your Bruges?
> 
> I personally do not like Meltonian because I haven't had good results with it.  I prefer Tarrago.



White patent


----------



## roussel

I think CL should provide extra crystals for the strassed shoes.  It is bound to happen and it will bother me if there are missing crystals.


----------



## vhdos

I'm desperate for another strass project after my first one went so well.  I've got my eye on a pair of gold metallic sling backs, but the problem is that they have a cork heel/tip.  Maybe I could paint the cork metallic gold (to kind of match the shoe) and then strass everything with gold crystals?


----------



## indypup

juicyjeans said:


> White patent



I would probably do silver glitter and spray the cork with silver Meltonian.  Or, you could try gold leafing it with silver color.  I don't think the brown Meltonian will make them as beautiful as they could be.


----------



## Jira

Wow your CLs look amazing *may3545*!  Not even going to ask how long it took to do all 4! They look terrific, I love the arrangement of the larger and smaller crystals


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Glitter update- i got more sand paper and went to work on my shoes. I was able to get more than 50% of the glitter off the soles but have significantly stripped the sheen from them.  I am considering taking them to leatherspa and begging them to refinish them for me.  i may need a permission slip from CL boutique lol.  oooooh i'm too embarrassed to post pics of the disaster.


----------



## Ilovelouboutin

What were you planning on doing after you sanded off the glitter? Because if you were gonna cover the with something, does it really matter if they sheen is blemished? Or did you have other plans? Can't wait to see them regardless!


----------



## gymangel812

did anyone figure out how to stud/spike shoes?


----------



## Theren

Gym that is my next undergoing. I am in the process of finishing my wedges and as soon as I do I actually already have to shoe Im going to try a "very mix" on myself.


----------



## indypup

What shoe are you going to use for that??


----------



## Theren

My glitter Vps I think. They were a previous diy from someone and they ended up being too big for her.. so I picked them up at an amazing price and Im going to sand down the glitter and try it myself. She included a bunch of glitter with the shoes so worse comes to worse.. I'll just reglitter them.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thinking of DIY job to a pair of nude sometimes, invisioning a strass merree look since there are several connecting parts to the shoe and the leather is so soft. any suggestions? Type of glue? colors? crystal sizes?  has anyone seen the new jimmy's with strass soles!! now thats an idea for a DIY= strass red bottoms....or


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Hi everyone. When I buy the crystals for Strassing, which ones do I buy? I'm on Dreamtime Creation's website and can't figure out which ones. I know they have to have a flat back. Any other sites anyone would recommend too?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## gymangel812

Theren said:


> Gym that is my next undergoing. I am in the process of finishing my wedges and as soon as I do I actually already have to shoe Im going to try a "very mix" on myself.


where are you finding the studs? are they glue on?


----------



## Theren

I will most likely be ordering mine from http://studsandspikes.com/


----------



## griffinthecat

So I'm new and just spent the last 5 days reading every single post about Strassing and I am in love.  Everyone has done just a fantastic job.  I want to try a practice pair before I do some CLs, and as I was scrolling through the post, I fell in love with shockboogie's nude pumps.  I would like to some something similar, but of course, don't have nude pumps.  I really like the looks of these:

http://www.zappos.com/product/7767191/color/401
Brigitte Bailey by Pour La Victoire Rebecka

But I don't know if the strap would be too hard to Strass.  I'm worried around the button being to built up with rhinestones allow proper closure.  Any ideas?  I'm sure if I looked hard enough I could find a regular pump in nude, but so far, I haven't really liked the shoe look, or they have had visible platforms and I don't know about strassing that.

Also, I was thinking I needed the following stone quanities:

20ss 288 pcs
16ss 576 pcs
12ss 720 pcs
09ss 2880 pcs 
07ss 2880 pcs
Does that sound right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ilirida

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Finally*, my first DIY project
> What do think Ladies? *Shall i continue* ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for Reference :
> 
> * Crystals color : Volcano.
> * Sizes used : S 20, S16, S8, S6.
> * Glue : E-6000.*



Seductive, for reference can I ask how many of each size of crystals you used. I just got my Ambertinas and i wanna volcano strass the heels, did u sand down the glitter? And also what process did you use? Thanks in advance


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Ilovelouboutin said:


> What were you planning on doing after you sanded off the glitter? Because if you were gonna cover the with something, does it really matter if they sheen is blemished? Or did you have other plans? Can't wait to see them regardless!



when i say soles i should clarify that it dripped on the entire underside of the shoe- the heel, the breast & the soles.    I'm checking out some of the resources about the red paint but at this point i may just go to leatherspa and beg for help.

i will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Theren

Nerdy any pics? Maybe if we see what the damage is we can try and help?


----------



## AEGIS

i am legit in awe of all you women


----------



## AEGIS

omg maybe i can stud my sneakers......this has nothing to do with cl but i just thought of that or strassing them...hmmm


----------



## gheaden

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> when i say soles i should clarify that it dripped on the entire underside of the shoe- the heel, the breast & the soles.    I'm checking out some of the resources about the red paint but at this point i may just go to leatherspa and beg for help.
> 
> i will keep you guys updated.



I hope LS can help; they've done wonders on some of my wife's things.


----------



## Theren

Ladies.. While im waiting on the correct crystals for the other wedge.. I went ahead and started on the my vp "very mix"... Man getting glitter off is not easy.. but here is before and after:

Before: 






After:


----------



## erinmiyu

*theren *- very cool! can't wait to see how it turns out!

ladies do you know what color this is? i am thinking of DIYing my peanuts this color:


----------



## Theren

Erin it looks possible jet ab or aquamarine ab possibly..


----------



## Jeweledrose

Hi ladies, I am getting married in May and have been trying to figure out what the perfect wedding shoes would be. I purchased the Bow T dorcets after much searching for them, in ivory satin. They are beautiful shoes, but my dress is more white than ivory so they don't quite match. I was thinking of either dying them a bright color or doing DIY crystals. Do you have any thoughts on which would be better?? I really love the idea of the crystals but I have no idea how to do it or where to get the crystals. I did a search on here, but I just found lots of gorgeous pictures, not a lot of information! Any thoughts you ladies have would be much appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## may3545

^Since you have a great pair of satin shoes, I'd say crystal them up! Crystal AB stones are the best!

I ordered my crystals from londonmykals@aol.com and she's based in the east coast and orders through another supplier. I've ordered from her three times, and she takes paypal and they were all flawless transactions.

Here is what I ordered for my size 40 ivory You yous:
SS07: 2 packs of 1440  $81.46
SS09: 2 packs of 1440  $81.46
SS12: 5 packs of 144 $35.95
SS16: 3 packs of 144 $24.27
SS20: 2 packs of 144 $20.68
Priority Shipping $4.95

I then went to a crafts store and purchased a box of wooden toothpicks, Gem Tac (works well with satin or suede), and really pointy CURVED tweezers.

Each person did their crystals differently. I used toothpicks to place glue randomly throughout the shoe, five dots at a time, then placed crystals. I started with randomly placing largest stones, then the next smallest, and worked my way to the smallest sizes. 

Here are pics again:










I hope this helped!


----------



## smurfet

^ *May*- these You Yous are still breathtaking no matter how many times I see them!


----------



## Jeweledrose

Those are absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks so much for all the info. I was looking at the crystals, and my dress has kind of silvery swarovski crystals in the middle of all these satin flowers on my dress (hard to describe), but I think the AB crystals on the shoes might look off with the silvery crystals on my dress. I found 2028 crystals that are in crystal silver, have you seen these? Would these work well do you think?? I think they might match better....Also, since I have the Bow T Dorcet, do you think that it would look odd to crystalize the whole shoe? Should I do the bow and all? Perhaps just stick with the back of the shoe?? (I attached a generic picture of the shoe just in case you don't know the bow that I'm describing). thanks again for all the help!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^I might just stick with the heel of the shoe; I'm not sure how the bow would turn out because of all the curves.  You may have a hard time getting it strassed properly.  But I think with maybe an AB-strassed heel, they would look stunning.  GL, let us know what you decide!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> Ladies.. While im waiting on the correct crystals for the other wedge.. I went ahead and started on the my vp "very mix"... Man getting glitter off is not easy.. but here is before and after:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


 


Oh man.... You want to know something funny? You taking the glitter off those actually makes it the second time that glitter has been applied and then stripped off this particular pair of shoes! I had a heck of a time getting the glitter off the first time! 

I cannot WAIT to see what you do with these!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Ladies! After a very busy fall, I am FINALLY committing to getting started on my strass projects. I have 2 pairs to do, and i need some help deciding on colours! Please let me know what you think!

Pair 1: White satin slingbacks (similar to sharkas, but I'm not sure of the style..) I'm thinking Crystal AB, but am open to other suggestions.

Pair 2: Gold Matadors. I was planning to do dorado, but am thinking maybe volcano?I love them both, i can't decide!

HELP!! Thanks


----------



## juicyjeans

Finally started my project  Here is phase 1 (Changing the color of the cork to chocolate brown)

BEFORE





AFTER





Now im just waiting on the glitter i ordered


----------



## taydev

^I cant wait to see the final results. what color glitter did you get? or is that a surprise?


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> Oh man.... You want to know something funny? You taking the glitter off those actually makes it the second time that glitter has been applied and then stripped off this particular pair of shoes! I had a heck of a time getting the glitter off the first time!
> 
> I cannot WAIT to see what you do with these!!



I cant believe how much of a PITB it is to get all this glitter off.. I ever have a blister on my thumb because of it.. I just realized that you said these were originally silver lmao! I am still trying to decide what color I want to do the very mix. I am weighing between doing black (using black cosmojet crystals which look like jet crystals with a silver center) and silver... so many options!!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> I cant believe how much of a PITB it is to get all this glitter off.. I ever have a blister on my thumb because of it.. I just realized that you said these were originally silver lmao! I am still trying to decide what color I want to do the very mix. I am weighing between doing black (using black cosmojet crystals which look like jet crystals with a silver center) and silver... so many options!!



DBF actually used his small power sander thingie to get the glitter off of those the first time, lol! I have a pic of him working on them somewhere... 

Are you going to even out the lamineto prior to strassing these? Hmm. I love the idea of black, honestly. Maybe you could dye them black then do the black strass/studs over that?


----------



## Theren

Honestly I dont think im going to bother with the evening out.. I think the crystals will be fine. I would probably wear the black ones more.. these are the crystals im thinking of using..


----------



## jenayb

^^ I love it! I have always loved the black crystals the most, and I think the Very Mix project just sounds dreamy!! 

Hehe, here is the pic I was looking for! DBF diligently sanding the glitter off my shoes. I am just such a lucky girl! 







And here is a shot of the shoe mid-glitter-removal. These shoes are going to have such a special history when they are finally complete!!


----------



## Theren

oh wow.. well I guess I had the right idea lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Theren - i just got all the glitter off of my DIY - i sincerely relate to your pics!!! 

Ladies- i'm SO HAPPY because i used the paint listed in the other threads- Behr Bijou Red in High Gloss and it was a perfect match!!! I'm shocked that my shoes don't look like that guy painting red soles in his basement... thanks for the advice & support!! 

Pictures soon


----------



## indypup

YAY *Nerdy*!  I'm so glad they're better!

On another note, I FINALLY started strassing the second shoe of my strass project.  I thought I'd at least have the heel done by the end of the night, but not so much!


----------



## gheaden

juicyjeans said:


> Finally started my project  Here is phase 1 (Changing the color of the cork to chocolate brown)
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im just waiting on the glitter i ordered



^^ great start.

Nerdy, glad you were able to get the glitter off.


----------



## juicyjeans

taydev said:


> ^I cant wait to see the final results. what color glitter did you get? or is that a surprise?


 
Tay ~ I ordered a copper glitter but I'm not 100% sure if i love it yet, will have to see it in person


----------



## regeens

Ladies, will E6000 or GemTac work on cork? TIA!


----------



## karwood

I'am thinking of strassing the heels of my Cannon booties like the Bovary. I would use Jet black crystals. What do you think? Yay or Nay?

*Cannon*







*Bovary*


----------



## jenayb

^^ I vote yes!


----------



## alyssa08

yay!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

SO pretty, Kar. Go for it!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I vote yes!


----------



## may3545

Yes strass them!!!


----------



## bling*lover

OOOH yes I would strass them, they will look fab!


----------



## Theren

Ooo karwood yes!! Have you thought about doing some kind of gold crystal on the gold spots as well?


----------



## erinmiyu

karwood said:


> I'am thinking of strassing the heels of my Cannon booties like the Bovary. I would use Jet black crystals. What do you think? Yay or Nay?
> 
> *Cannon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bovary*



i think this would look great!



Theren said:


> Ooo karwood yes!! Have you thought about doing some kind of gold crystal on the gold spots as well?



i love this idea! i would actually probably cover up the gold polka dots with the same jet crystals as on the heel though, personally.


----------



## Theren

erinmiyu said:


> i think this would look great!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this idea! i would actually probably cover up the gold polka dots with the same jet crystals as on the heel though, personally.


 
Even better idea!!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Oh yes yes yes strass them!! They will look fab! Keep us updated


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*karwood* - OMG Yes!!!!  I think they would look amazing!  And I agree with *erin* about strassing the dots also.


----------



## roussel

Definitely strass them Kar!!! Jet will be great.  Have you thought about using Dorado too?  I think it would match the gold spots.  I am dying for those strass Bridgets with Dorado.
Or you can use Jet on the heel too and cover those gold spots with Jet crystals too.


----------



## karwood

I thought about strassing the dots, but I decided against it.  I'm afraid I might ruin the chiffon with the glue, especially since the chiffon is so very thin and  delicate. Besides, I really think the gold dots adds a pop of color and texture to the shoes, IMO.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I would not strass the dots!


----------



## Melana613

Ladies I need help deciding what color rhinestone to use on my DIY dyed black NPs.  

I really like volcano and cobalt but I am worried about having a different colored toe.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Ilovelouboutin

^^^ I would not use Volcano; seems a little overused in this thread, IMO.

I do like Cobalt, though. I also like Purple Velvet because it's so deep. And as for the platform in the front, I would even suggest Aurum. So basically you'd have a deep blue/purple shoe with a gold peeptoe.


----------



## Ilovelouboutin

karwood said:


> I thought about strassing the dots, but I decided against it. I'm afraid I might ruin the chiffon with the glue, especially since the chiffon is so very thin and delicate. Besides, I really think the gold dots adds a pop of color and texture to the shoes, IMO.


 

I think you should mix it up and experiment with different colors. Othwerwise it'll just end up looking like another mass-produced Louboutin shoe. Make them special!

For a black background, I think Garnet, Dark Indigo, Dark Siam, or Purple Velvet would look great! Or maybe even Dorado or Aurum on the heels and platform??


----------



## jenayb

Ilovelouboutin said:


> ^^^ *I would not use Volcano; seems a little overused in this thread, IMO.*
> 
> I do like Cobalt, though. I also like Purple Velvet because it's so deep. And as for the platform in the front, I would even suggest Aurum. So basically you'd have a deep blue/purple shoe with a gold peeptoe.


 


I don't understand what is wrong with volcano or the amount of ladies here who have used this particular crystal on their shoes.

The volcano strass is lovely and I would recommend that *anyone* use it; the results are always stunning.


----------



## Theren

Ilovelouboutin said:


> ^^^ I would not use Volcano; seems a little overused in this thread, IMO.
> 
> I do like Cobalt, though. I also like Purple Velvet because it's so deep. And as for the platform in the front, I would even suggest Aurum. So basically you'd have a deep blue/purple shoe with a gold peeptoe.




I think Meridian blue is the most under-rated crystal. I did a friends shoe (not CL) but they turned out incredible. See the video below!


----------



## roussel

Meridian blue is so gorgeous!  It is like a blue sister of Volcano.  I'm doing a pair right now too and it is turning out beautiful.  Definitely a must have pair of DIY.


----------



## regeens

I love your description *Rous* -- the sister of Volcano! LOL


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Meridian blue* is absolutely stunning! I've bought some for my black Fetichas, just have to find time to actually start!!! I'm still doing my Volcano iPhone cover with leftovers from my ballerinas!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wow. I'm so inspired by everyones diy! I can't wait to do one myself!


----------



## Melana613

Thank you ladies for all the great input.  I really like Meridian blue but do you think it will be ok with black as the base color and toe?


----------



## Theren

Melana613 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the great input. I really like Meridian blue but do you think it will be ok with black as the base color and toe?


 
Of course.. If you saw my video the shoes were a very dark navy and they looked stunning!


----------



## Melana613

Thanks Theren! You did a great job on those shoes.


----------



## Theren

Melana thank you. I cant wait to see what you're going to come up with.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

i have definitely gotten bitten by the strass bug as well! seeing all those beautiful shoes at the horatio store. all sparkled out, all $3k and up!!!

I got these lilac pigalles off ebay and am getting someone to do them for me, as i don't trust myself with this project! 

can't wait to post the finished results!!

CC


----------



## may3545

^Wow you are so lucky to find lilac pigalles! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## gheaden

Great progress on this thread.  Just wanted to do a quick PSA.  I have used this on both of my wife DIY shoes and it has been great with keeping glitter in place. I purchased it from Home Depot.


----------



## BattyBugs

Great idea, better than hairspray!


----------



## gheaden

BattyBugs said:


> Great idea, better than hairspray!




Sometimes a man's point of view helps...lol I think all you ladies know we think differently.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I finally wore my DIY strass for the first time, and I'm really excited to say that I didn't lose a single crystal!  I wore them all night (and the my neice, whom I made a pair for also, kept banging her feet against mine)!  I have to highly recommend using super glue for suede - it just holds like nobody's business.  I can't speak for other materials, but for suede it seems to just be one of the best glues to use, and there is no odor either.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

*louboutin nerd*- your strassed fontanetes are gorgeous. sigh. wish i cld have fit mine. i was in between sizes for that style.

just won these lady lynch mini glitter in fuxia. can this be strassed without having to get all the glitter off it first? or not. 

i think the newer versions have less glitter on top. 

CC


----------



## jenayb

jadorelouboutin said:


> *louboutin nerd*- your strassed fontanetes are gorgeous. sigh. wish i cld have fit mine. i was in between sizes for that style.
> 
> just won these lady lynch mini glitter in fuxia. can this be strassed without having to get all the glitter off it first? or not.
> 
> i think the newer versions have less glitter on top.
> 
> CC



Yes, there are ladies here who have strassed over top of the glitter and it works just fine.


----------



## ochie

*jadore-*Yup! I think It will work..


----------



## jeNYC

Does anyone know where can I buy the (fuxia - pink) glitter because some of the original came off on my ron rons?  Thanks!


----------



## gheaden

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, I finally wore my DIY strass for the first time, and I'm really excited to say that I didn't lose a single crystal!  I wore them all night (and the my neice, whom I made a pair for also, kept banging her feet against mine)!  I have to highly recommend using super glue for suede - it just holds like nobody's business.  I can't speak for other materials, but for suede it seems to just be one of the best glues to use, and there is no odor either.



Gorgeous shoes, what brand of super glue did you use?  Thanks.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks* jadore* and* gheaden*! 

*jadore* - Seductive did her Ambers like this - they were the smaller glitter and she put volcano crystals on top.  It looked beautiful!

*gheaden* - I used loctite super glue precision max - http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...and Adhesives&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=21369831.  I can't speak to other materials, but on suede it's awesome.


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> Does anyone know where can I buy the (fuxia - pink) glitter because some of the original came off on my ron rons? Thanks!


 
Try Kit Kraft. I bought my marine glitter there and it's a dead match!


----------



## jeNYC

^  i just saw their online store, its just so hard to tell if it matches from the picture.  did u buy it online or is there a store in the states?  thanks!


----------



## jenayb

^ I purchased online per the recommendation of a fellow TPFer; I am not sure that they have a physical storefront.


----------



## gheaden

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks* jadore* and* gheaden*!
> 
> *jadore* - Seductive did her Ambers like this - they were the smaller glitter and she put volcano crystals on top.  It looked beautiful!
> 
> *gheaden* - I used loctite super glue precision max - http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...and Adhesives&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=21369831.  I can't speak to other materials, but on suede it's awesome.




Thanks


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jadorelouboutin said:


> *louboutin nerd*- your strassed fontanetes are gorgeous. sigh. wish i cld have fit mine. i was in between sizes for that style.
> 
> just won these lady lynch mini glitter in fuxia. can this be strassed without having to get all the glitter off it first? or not.
> 
> i think the newer versions have less glitter on top.
> 
> CC



yes you can strass over it- i also suggest an acrylic paint (specifically one that is made for leathers & other materials) to go over the glitter if you're looking for a different color or smoother finish.  these work well:

http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/lumiere/


----------



## jadorelouboutin

thank you ochie, jenaywins,louboutinnerd, nerdybirdy1982!!

you all are so helpful. i can't decide if i will keep the glitter or get it strassed. sigh. they are both really pretty. plus, i wouldn't really know what color crystals to get either to match the fuxia..any thoughts/recommendations?

but if i do anything, i will def. post the results here!!

THANK YOU!

CC


----------



## laureenthemean

jeNYC said:


> ^  i just saw their online store, its just so hard to tell if it matches from the picture.  did u buy it online or is there a store in the states?  thanks!



There is a physical store, it's in southern CA.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jadorelouboutin said:


> thank you ochie, jenaywins,louboutinnerd, nerdybirdy1982!!
> 
> you all are so helpful. i can't decide if i will keep the glitter or get it strassed. sigh. they are both really pretty. plus, i wouldn't really know what color crystals to get either to match the fuxia..any thoughts/recommendations?
> 
> but if i do anything, i will def. post the results here!!
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> CC



What about the volcano??


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies,

I found these amaaaaazing mc mini glitter titis but there is a line/crease of glitter missing. Are they salvageable? Like, do you think I could re-glitter that spot? Do they even sell glitter (mc or just gold) that small at Michael's or online somewhere? btw, I'm not really considering strass at this time since I'm kinda sorta obsessed with glitter after missing out twice on pair of nude miniglitter AND mc miniglitter lady peep slings 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200556427014&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## erinmiyu

^^that almost looks like a tear and not a crease, but that's just me.


----------



## lolitablue

erinmiyu said:


> ^^that almost looks like a tear and not a crease, but that's just me.


 
I agree!!!


----------



## gheaden

Definitely looks like a tear.


----------



## mishybelle

Awww, bummed. The search for glitter continues...


----------



## may3545

That looks great! The pattern you  made in the third photo is pretty interesting. Did you strass a glittered shoe? Can't wait for action shots. I have yet to wear mine out aaughh!


----------



## FALLAX COR

OH LALA ! gorgeous! super crafty! you used tiny, tiny stones near the edge...that looks so great!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

do only the crystal ab come in size 18ss? on dreamtimecreations.com?
i think the smaller stones look the best and they sparkle the most.

CC


----------



## LornaLou

Wow!!!! Everyone, your shoes are looking amazing! I still can't believe mine are unfinished, I kind of just haven't got to them in ages, I really need to get finishing them.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are amazing!


----------



## MissDVX

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I ordered the white hyper prives from us.ChristianLouboutin.com yesterday to get my crystal project started for my wedding!

may3545: yup I used a glittered shoe. I noticed the Prive Riche looked like they had a glittered shoe below the crystals. It was a bit of a challenge to find but there are a pair of glittered peep toes at Saks I've had my eye on for perhaps another project!


----------



## MissDVX

They are not fakes. These are not my first pair of Lous or first pair of Pigalles. I own a pair of 100 pigalles in leather purchased from mytheresa.com. I take that comment very personally. 
Why would I waste my time (which a lot of it was invested) and almost $400 on swarovski crystals to strass a pair of cheap fakes?!


----------



## MissDVX

Furthermore, you're welcome to call the Christian Louboutin Boutique @ South Coast Plaza to inquire about having a custom shoe made. It takes some time and cost me a hell of a lot more than my black pigalles but you'll be shocked to find, they do it! And it was still easier and cheaper than hunting down the pair of Pigalle Dorados. 

I appreciate your concerns but you really shouldn't make accusations.


----------



## brintee




----------



## JetSetGo!

*MissDVX*, I'm sorry, but this particular pair of shoes appear to be counterfeit. Your post will need to be removed. If you have any questions or want to confirm further about authenticity, feel free to post a full round of pics in our Authenticate thread.


----------



## MissDVX

Wow. LMAO


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## ilvoelv

This is the first time I actually visited this thread and wow ladies you have created masterpieces!!  I don't wear many CL's because I'm very tall but am thinking about picking up a few flat pairs


----------



## FullyLoaded

Lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

ilvoelv said:


> This is the first time I actually visited this thread and wow ladies you have created masterpieces!!  I don't wear many CL's because I'm very tall but am thinking about picking up a few flat pairs



Flats are great and so easy to wear. There are quite a few tall gals here who wear high heels though. Don't be shy, stand tall and proud!


----------



## gheaden

^^agree


----------



## moshi_moshi

ilvoelv said:


> This is the first time I actually visited this thread and wow ladies you have created masterpieces!!  I don't wear many CL's because I'm very tall but am thinking about picking up a few flat pairs


 
i don't know how tall you are but i am 5'9'' and was also timid about wearing heels at first because of my height.  at the beginning most of my CLs were flats but i have branched out since and now own a few pairs of heels and love them


----------



## chloe speaks

indypup said:


> Ohhh yes, I've thought about it. I wanted to DIY some studded VP's (and still do... CL doesn't make a black suede spike!), but Laureen and others have told me that that particular spike size hasn't been found anywhere.




i haven't found them anywhere either but does anyone have any leads (including BarbieChanel) other than Spikes and Studs.com? My deadends seem to follow to the UK where the DIY punk look seems to make more variety available, still none are very small. We need a 1/4" cone spike, it seems. The smallest I've found are 1/2" high.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Has anyone re-dyed their leather a different color or retouched the current color? Any information or tips will be helpful. TIA!


----------



## chloe speaks

DivaCrat09 said:


> Has anyone re-dyed their leather a different color or retouched the current color? Any information or tips will be helpful. TIA!


 
Quite a few have done amazing jobs doing this in this and the old thread of the similar name. You have to strip the leather then, spray or paint another color. I gather that it's easier to go from light to dark, but not all the examples were done this way! Read through from the beginning - amazing!


----------



## DivaCrat09

Thanks for the tips! I will definitely stalk this thread.


----------



## Babestaaa

I'm looking to strass an open toe slingback shoe for my wedding in the fire opal. I haven't gotten the shoe yet so was wondering what style/color I should look for?


----------



## vhdos

^If you want a peep toe sling-back, you could look for an NP.  They are my favorites - I have 5 pairs  They run pretty TTS, although I can wear a half size bigger than TTS with slingback strap grips and ball-of-foot petals.  The shoes in my avatar are tiger patent NPs.


----------



## vuittonamour

everyone's done a gorgeous job! i haven't had time to work in my latest project, but that's not stopping me from thinking about my next one 

SO, my special order wedding shoes arrived (finally correct and perfect!) here's a (crappy, sorry) pic. 






they are platine you yous with baby blue insoles (for my something blue). wedding colors are TBD, but i am thinking this:

white, ivory, light golds (and silvers, i think mixing will look fine) and light tan champagne colored satin (sorta like this color):




no ring yet (i know, i am ahead of the game, but i am sure i'm not the only lady in waiting who owns their future wedding shoes! lol) so the colors are tentative, but i love how these colors mesh together and i think it will look stunning on my big day. i saw a pair of flats in madison that were a super pale gold like my shoes, and i believe they had vintage rose crystals, or some super super light pink. they were jaw droppingly stunning. the crystals were definitely pink upon my super close inspection, but i have no idea what color. they did not look pink AT ALL until i *had* to know what color combo it was. lol. i was also thinking of maybe staying with champagne tones to compliment my bridesmaids (who would be in champagne) but there's so many options, i don't know! i just don't want them to be too tan, so i think colors like light colorado topaz are out. AND i am not sure about going with an AB color this time. i may just stick with a solid color. any thoughts??


----------



## taydev

^^YAAAY!!! Glad it turned out right for you!


----------



## karwood

I finished  strassing my Canon. I used a combination of jet and cosmo jet. The pic really does not capture how they look IRL.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Karwood*, they are amazing!!!  I'm so glad you decided to strass them.  Modeling pics, please? 

*Vuitton*, so glad the right pair finally came!  Can't wait to see what color you decide on!


----------



## may3545

OMG the canons look amazing karwood! Vuitton, can't wait to see your completed shoes!


----------



## chloe speaks

Karwood: they look great! i'm sure IRL they are amazing - the strass shoes just never photograph as well as IRL!

Vuitton: you've got it all figured out! you're ahead of the curve so you can figure out exactly what kind of crystals you want. that shape is so pretty and wearable and I didn't know that the SOs you could get a blue inside?


----------



## ilvoelv

JetSetGo! said:


> Flats are great and so easy to wear. There are quite a few tall gals here who wear high heels though. Don't be shy, stand tall and proud!





moshi_moshi said:


> i don't know how tall you are but i am 5'9'' and was also timid about wearing heels at first because of my height.  at the beginning most of my CLs were flats but i have branched out since and now own a few pairs of heels and love them



Thank you ladies for the support. Moshi_Moshi I'm about the same height! Hopefully I'll find a few pairs on sale and take the plunge. Wish me luck


----------



## bling*lover

*Karwood:* They turned out amazing, you did such an awesome job congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, Karwood!!! 

Congrats, Vuitton!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look beautiful, Karwood.
I'm glad your SO came back perfect, Jenay. I can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## erinmiyu

*kar*, those look beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

WOW!!!  these looking amazing & edgy!!!  great job!!!  did you wear them last night?



karwood said:


> I finished  strassing my Canon. I used a combination of jet and cosmo jet. The pic really does not capture how they look IRL.


----------



## BattyBugs

I really need to pay attention. Vuitton, your SOs are gorgeous I'm glad they are perfect this time.


----------



## Rubypout

*Karwood*  They look fab


----------



## vhdos

Beautiful, karwood


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone, i am excited to see how they will turn out, whenever i figure out what color crystal i want  and yes, you can do a blue insole for special order, and for my wedding shoes i wanted to make sure they were exactly what i wanted so now, they should be!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

GASP!!! *Kar*, they look AMAAAAAZING!!! Sooooo glad you went for it!! fabulous. 

*VA*, so glad your SO worked out!!! I was a bit out of the loop on what was going on, but am glad you got everything sorted out- i remember how disappointed you were when they weren't quite right. Great news!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much ladies!!! I am really happy I decided to strass my Canon. I have to admit that I now have a newfound love for my Canon. 



frick&frack said:


> WOW!!!  these looking amazing & edgy!!!  great job!!!  did you wear them last night?



I did wear them out for NYE. Although I was a bit worried the crystals were going to fall off, especially since I just finished strassing them yesterday morning. After a long night of celebrating and dancing, I am very relieved and amazed to say that only *ONE * crystal fell off .


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow *karwood*!  Great job on your Canons!  I love both of your DIYs.


----------



## jancedtif

They turned out gorgeous *Kar*!!


----------



## **shoelover**

Karwood the canons look so beautiful!


----------



## **shoelover**

I hope this makes sense as i'm a little  

I wanting to strass a pair of patent lady lynch's colour rouge but not sure how to choose my crystals. 

So when choosing flat backs how do you choose which crystals to do the shoes in.....ie..do you do AB of one colour in various sizes or do you pick a plain colour and then add it with an AB to match?

Thank you


----------



## savvysgirl

LOVE what you've done with your canons* Kar*. They look fabulous.


----------



## gheaden

karwood said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! I am really happy I decided to strass my Canon. I have to admit that I now have a newfound love for my Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> I did wear them out for NYE. Although I was a bit worried the crystals were going to fall off, especially since I just finished strassing them yesterday morning. After a long night of celebrating and dancing, I am very relieved and amazed to say that only *ONE * crystal fell off .



Nice!!! They look great on you.


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood can you please breakdown which crystals you used in terms of gross and size for jet and cosmo jet? 

I'm going to do a practice run on and i'm not sure which quantity to get for the two colours. 

thank you.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everyone



**shoelover** said:


> karwood can you please breakdown which crystals you used in terms of gross and size for jet and cosmo jet?
> 
> I'm going to do a practice run on and i'm not sure which quantity to get for the two colours.
> 
> thank you.



*shoelover,* I purchased my crystals from Artbeads.

The quantities of crystals are based on individual counts. I order the same amount per size for each color. I hope this makes sense.

7ss- 600
9ss- 500
12ss- 200
16ss- 150
20ss- 50

Granted, I had some crystal leftover, so I don't think you will need to order as much I did. Then again, it depends on how much of the shoe you plan to strass.


----------



## jenayb

Wow, *karwood!* I just love them - the Canons turned out amazing!!


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood said:


> Thank you so much everyone
> 
> 
> 
> *shoelover,* I purchased my crystals from Artbeads.
> 
> The quantities of crystals are based on individual counts. I order the same amount per size for each color. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> 7ss- 600
> 9ss- 500
> 12ss- 200
> 16ss- 150
> 20ss- 50
> 
> Granted, I had some crystal leftover, so I don't think you will need to order as much I did. Then again, it depends on how much of the shoe you plan to strass.




Karwood sorry to be a pain but am i right on track now?  Thank you. 

 Crystal Colour,    Crystal Size,    Quantites Ordered

    Jet                   7ss                     600
    Jet                   9ss                      500
    Jet                  12ss                     200
    Jet                  16ss                     150
    Jet                   20ss                    50

    Cosmo Jet        7ss                         600
    Cosmo Jet        9ss                         500
    Cosmo Jet        12ss                       200
    Cosmo Jet        16ss                       150
    Cosmo Jet        20ss                       50


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Karwood!!! They turned out soooo gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

Thank you *Jenay and blondbarbie*



**shoelover** said:


> Karwood sorry to be a pain but am i right on track now?  Thank you.
> 
> Crystal Colour,    Crystal Size,    Quantites Ordered
> 
> Jet                   7ss                     600
> Jet                   9ss                      500
> Jet                  12ss                     200
> Jet                  16ss                     150
> Jet                   20ss                    50
> 
> Cosmo Jet        7ss                         600
> Cosmo Jet        9ss                         500
> Cosmo Jet        12ss                       200
> Cosmo Jet        16ss                       150
> Cosmo Jet        20ss                       50




Yes


----------



## ochie

*karwood-* congrats! I love them!


----------



## ceseeber

*Karwood*, you did a fantastic job on the DIY!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I'm not sure if this question has been asked before ... if so, please excuse me. Has anyone ever tried to strass clear PVC? I'm thinking of one of those CLs sandals with PVC inserts. TIA


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Karwood they look great!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not sure if this question has been asked before ... if so, please excuse me. Has anyone ever tried to strass clear PVC? I'm thinking of one of those CLs sandals with PVC inserts. TIA



I think if the surface feels just like patent, it should be okay.  I think it will be okay in general though.


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Hi ladies. Can someone tell me if a pair of Black/Burgundy Very Prives would be hard to spray white? I want to spray them white and add Swarovski crystals to them for my wedding.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ what kind of leather are they?


----------



## kisenian

*Karwood*, your Canons are inspiring me to create something myself!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Hi ladies. Can someone tell me if a pair of Black/Burgundy Very Prives would be hard to spray white? I want to spray them white and add Swarovski crystals to them for my wedding.



I was able to dye dark burgundy leather Lady Gres very light grey and it was successful.  I only had to touch them up when the inside areas rubbed off a bit from wear but i don't think you'd have that problem if you're strassing them.  it might be safer to wait and get a lighter color though.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

So i got a pair of pink mini glitter Lady Lynch and decided to try glittering them navy blue- which was a complete failure on so many levels.  I used extra fine glitter that just would not stop shedding!  So, i bought an acrylic spray and went nuts hoping it would hold the glitter on and it did but there was still some glitter falling off here an there. 

The worst part is that the tape i used was awful; i did not realize i grabbed a roll of organic paper tape that we had here for first aid purposes and it has barely any adhesive.  Basically when i took the tape off, i realized that the spray had dripped everywhere and took the glitter with it all over the soles.  

I decided to try and start over so i sanded away all the glitter and then got to work fixing the soles.

This is what they looked like after glittering (they didnt' look terrible but just wait to see the soles and note that i am still finding glitter everywhere!!!)








This is in the middle of me sanding off the layers of glitter. 






I eventually got a smoother finish and chose to paint the shoes with this:
http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/lumiere/index.php
Metallic Pearlescent Blue Paint.  
Then i tackled the soles and used the paint suggested in other threads. I was going to have Home Depot do a color match with the soles but found the Behr paint color Bijoux Red in High Gloss was just about perfect.  I put on two thin coats and it did the trick!

Then i started strassing! I dont have a ton of pictures showing progress but i'm 99% done now!




I used Meridian Blue and am so happy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

A few more pics:


















I'll post more pics of the soles later as well
here is one really close up before i finished.


----------



## may3545

Just gorgeous! Now I want a pair lol! What a journey these shoes have been through.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Holy sh*t!!! Those are incredible Nerdy!!


----------



## bling*lover

OH MY LORD NERDY  They are beyond amazing, you did such a fantastic job on them. I've been wondering for ages (as i'm sure many have) about those lovely new sparklies in your avi. Congrats on a job very well done!


----------



## **shoelover**

Nerdy wow... stunning..what a transformation!


----------



## Theren

Nerdy!! Wow they turned out awesome!!!


----------



## Theren

chloe speaks said:


> i haven't found them anywhere either but does anyone have any leads (including BarbieChanel) other than Spikes and Studs.com? My deadends seem to follow to the UK where the DIY punk look seems to make more variety available, still none are very small. We need a 1/4" cone spike, it seems. The smallest I've found are 1/2" high.


 
I got my cone spikes here http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3834


----------



## LavenderIce

*Nerdy*--your DIY Meridien Blue LL are fabulous!  I'm so glad that they came out beautifully after all the mess you had to go through. Thank you for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## frick&frack

NerdyBirdy--  I felt so sick for you when I saw the glitter disaster, but somehow you managed to save the shoes.  not only that, but now they're amazing!  great work!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Nerdy* - they came out amazingly well!!  When I saw the first glittered sole pic, I was like "oh no!"  But you cannot tell that they are DIY, and the color is absolutely diving.  I was wondering where that avi pic came from!


----------



## ochie

*Nerdy-* WOW! well done! I want I want!!! Now I really need to find a shoes for my next DIY!


----------



## ct462

Nerdy, thanks for sharing all sides of your story with us. I'm glad that in the end, it all worked out! Your Meridian strass is very pretty!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Do you think I could DIY the bruges? there was a used pair on ebay that look pretty worn but I was thinking that I could fancy them up and bring them back to life...whaddya think??


----------



## karwood

*Nerdy,* OMG! what a stressful journey!!  I am very  happy the end result turned out to be absolutely beautiful!



kisenian said:


> *Karwood*, your Canons are inspiring me to create something myself!



I'm happy to have inspired you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you so much ladies!! I can't tell you how hard it was not to just give up- but i mean, i really could not justify 'scrapping' such an expensive pair so i forced myself to save them. 

everyone else who has contributed DIY projects to this thread has been so inspiring!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nerdy,
Great save! They turned out nicely after their voyage/transformation.  You have a will of steel.


----------



## michaelfranco

I have a question, where does everyone get their crystals?

I have this urge to strass my Louis Spike Sneakers 








I was thinking that they would look like the sneaker version of my all time favorite shoe:







What is everyones thoughts? Would this be too much going on? Im not afraid of something different and I think it may be cool


----------



## vhdos

Great save, Nerdy!  They look absolutely fabulous and no one would ever know what they've been through


----------



## jenayb

michaelfranco said:


> I have a question, where does everyone get their crystals?
> 
> I have this urge to strass my Louis Spike Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that they would look like the sneaker version of my all time favorite shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyones thoughts? Would this be too much going on? Im not afraid of something different and I think it may be cool


 


That is an amazing idea - I would have never thought to strass mens' sneakers. They would be TDF as a going out shoe! The only thing that I will caution you about is the fact that the canvas will move much more when you walk then a pair of heels made of leather/etc. That being said, the potential for crystal loss is staggering, in my mind. Just keep this in mind should you choose to move forward. 

A lot of ladies buy their crystals online, and hopefully one can chime in as I haven't attempted a strass project.... Yet. 

Let us know what you decide - I am DYING to see a finished pair now.


----------



## bling*lover

Michael: sorry I can't really be very helpful in the where to buy crystals department, however if you can make them work for you, i'll be so interested to see what they turn out like, I think they'll look amazing!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Authentic*, you did SUCH a great job with your love flats!! i think they look better than the original!! 

*Rdgldy*- they are gorgeous, what a fab job by *amazigrace*! (and how lovely to learn that *amazigrace* and *yaya* are twins!! Love it!!)


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Okay, I found a new pair of shoes on *bay that are a light pink color and are lighter than the last ones I asked about spraying white. But I was wondering if you can spray patent leather without it cracking. Does anyone know? And what is the best spray to use? I would also consider spraying them silver instead of white. I'd really like for someone to point me in the right direction. Thanks so much! I am looking to strass them too. I have the sizes and color I want to order and I'm going to order the crystals from dreamtime!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! All of you are so creative!

I have never strassed before and I am really considering it.
I just have a few questions.

1. Is patent hard to strass?
2. Would it look funny if the cyrstals don't match the original color of the shoes?


----------



## Theren

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi ladies! All of you are so creative!
> 
> I have never strassed before and I am really considering it.
> I just have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is patent hard to strass?
> 2. Would it look funny if the cyrstals don't match the original color of the shoes?



1-As long as you used e6000 I dont think you'll have trouble strassing patent. My avitar is a patent pass mule wedge I strassed myself.

2-Depends on the color combo you want to use?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

michaelfranco said:


> I have a question, where does everyone get their crystals?
> 
> I have this urge to strass my Louis Spike Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that they would look like the sneaker version of my all time favorite shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyones thoughts? Would this be too much going on? Im not afraid of something different and I think it may be cool




Hi Michael,  I haven't strassed anything...yet.  However, I've been an ardent stalker of this tread for a long time so here are some of the resources I've picked up along the way.  Some ladies by their crystals here....http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/
others on the 'bay...
Another lovely lady speaks to someone she emails (see page 4 of this thread I believe)....
I've strassed many a phone case as well as deco'ed out some other items and its definitely so much fun.  I'd be really interested to see how your sneakers (which are TDF) come out!


----------



## chloe speaks

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Okay, I found a new pair of shoes on *bay that are a light pink color and are lighter than the last ones I asked about spraying white. But I was wondering if you can spray patent leather without it cracking. Does anyone know? And what is the best spray to use? I would also consider spraying them silver instead of white. I'd really like for someone to point me in the right direction. Thanks so much! I am looking to strass them too. I have the sizes and color I want to order and I'm going to order the crystals from dreamtime!


 
I don't think anyone has sprayed patent and then strassed yet. You could be the first! My inclinationis to think the spray may not adhere well to the patent enough to strass over. However, instead of spraying - maybe think about stripping the patent finish off and dyeing (paint on, like Tarrago kit) a color then strassing over it? The finish doesn't have to be as perfect if you're strassing over it.


----------



## chloe speaks

I won a pair of pretty beat up City Girls in *Black* and I am going to try stripping it and dyeing it a lighter color with a Tarrago Kit. Last night I was imagining rather than going close to the Luggage Color that was an original color option (which was what I want, but can't find), what about going RED or BLUE? What do you all think?






Original CL Luggage colorway, which I love but CANNOT find. I have BLACK





Red





Blue


----------



## vhdos

Has anyone strassed a pair shoes in that fluorescent yellow color (called souffre I believe)?  It's that almost "tennis ball" color yellow.  I am dying to do a gold or silver strass project and was wondering if a shade of gold crystals (tightly placed) would work over that souffre yellow color?


----------



## indypup

chloe speaks said:


> I won a pair of pretty beat up City Girls in *Black* and I am going to try stripping it and dyeing it a lighter color with a Tarrago Kit. Last night I was imagining rather than going close to the Luggage Color that was an original color option (which was what I want, but can't find), what about going RED or BLUE? What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue


I wouldn't do this.  You'll have to strip the shoes with acetone and it's a lot of hard work to get them to look beautiful again.  This is just my experience, and the shoe I'm working with was originally gold laminato.  

I'd just keep them as they are and search for the luggage ones.

*vhdos*, what shoe are you thinking of doing?   What material?  As long as it's not a peeptoe with the yellow exposed, I don't see why you can't do this.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Okay, I found a new pair of shoes on *bay that are a light pink color and are lighter than the last ones I asked about spraying white. But I was wondering if you can spray patent leather without it cracking. Does anyone know? And what is the best spray to use? I would also consider spraying them silver instead of white. I'd really like for someone to point me in the right direction. Thanks so much! I am looking to strass them too. I have the sizes and color I want to order and I'm going to order the crystals from dreamtime!



Someone already did this - I mean spray painted over a patent I believe it was a Lady Lynch with acrylic model paint.  Go back and search the thread - its at the beginning of the thread if I recall correctly.  She even has them up as her avatar and if not there you can find her shoes in the resources DIY thread.  Her outcome was really amazing! HTH 


ETA: I meant under the references thread pictures of DIY....


----------



## indypup

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Someone already did this - I mean spray painted over a patent I believe it was a Lady Lynch with acrylic model paint.  Go back and search the thread - its at the beginning of the thread if I recall correctly.  She even has them up as her avatar and if not there you can find her shoes in the resources DIY thread.  Her outcome was really amazing! HTH
> 
> 
> ETA: I meant under the references thread pictures of DIY....



I think this was HannaM and they were ice blue patent Altis that she sprayed black and strassed.

edit: yup, it was *HannaM*!  See page 2 of this thread for her steps.


----------



## vhdos

indypup said:


> I wouldn't do this.  You'll have to strip the shoes with acetone and it's a lot of hard work to get them to look beautiful again.  This is just my experience, and the shoe I'm working with was originally gold laminato.
> 
> I'd just keep them as they are and search for the luggage ones.
> 
> *vhdos*, what shoe are you thinking of doing?   What material?  As long as it's not a peeptoe with the yellow exposed, I don't see why you can't do this.



It _is_ a peep toe - it's a VP.  I didn't even think about the exposed toe...


----------



## jenayb

Hmm... 

I'm kind of over my colour block Bianca slings.. I wonder if I can change the entire shoe to just black patent......


----------



## chloe speaks

indypup said:


> I wouldn't do this. You'll have to strip the shoes with acetone and it's a lot of hard work to get them to look beautiful again. This is just my experience, and the shoe I'm working with was originally gold laminato.
> 
> I'd just keep them as they are and search for the luggage ones.


 
*indypup* - I imagine that _it is _alot of work; did you post pics of your project in this DIY thread that I could see? Any tips to share? 

Because basically, I'm officially on a ban since my brand new spanking pair of VP Spikes late last month, so I can only justify buying inexpensive DIY pairs  and getting my jollies for new pairs out that way.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok, so IDK were I found the thread but it was a alternative to rubber soles, "plastic dip". I did it today to my Biancas and before bed I applied a coat to my Ron rons. it works great as far as a rubber coating to the sole. have yet to test it on pavement and bar floors but I will add pre,post and after a trial run pics. Has anyone else done this in the past?
Also plan to do a strauss project once I find the shoes. missed the armadillos, a black catienita 130 already stained black-would this work well with a volcano crystal? or do I need a lighter color canvas?


----------



## chloe speaks

crystalhowlett said:


> Also plan to do a strauss project once I find the shoes. missed the armadillos, a black catienita 130 already stained black-would this work well with a volcano crystal? or do I need a lighter color canvas?


 
Crystal - Volcano is amazing. Look through this thread to see the different effects with different backgrounds! the Louboutin fifi in volcano is on a black background I believe, or if not black, a very dark purple...check it out:


----------



## Tenley10

> Has anyone strassed a pair shoes in that fluorescent yellow color (called souffre I believe)? It's that almost "tennis ball" color yellow. I am dying to do a gold or silver strass project and was wondering if a shade of gold crystals (tightly placed) would work over that souffre yellow color?


 
there was a yellow pair in the old DIY thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803-189.html

about half way down!  They came out sooooo gorgeous!!  very pretty!


----------



## indypup

chloe speaks said:


> *indypup* - I imagine that _it is _alot of work; did you post pics of your project in this DIY thread that I could see? Any tips to share?
> 
> Because basically, I'm officially on a ban since my brand new spanking pair of VP Spikes late last month, so I can only justify buying inexpensive DIY pairs  and getting my jollies for new pairs out that way.



I can post some tonight.  To be honest, I haven't posted them because I was mortified about what I'd done. :shame:  They are on the way to looking beautiful again though.

Here's the problem with this pair, though.  They're black.  They're extremely saturated and I doubt the dye could be removed uniformly (and that is key to redyeing them).  I just don't think the result would be worth all the work.

If you really want to do something to them, do a test spot somewhere on the shoes with acetone (I just used nail polish remover with acetone).  If you can get all or the majority of the black off, I'd say it's safe to proceed.  

(I am biased though... I think the black city girls are perfect the way they are)


----------



## crystalhowlett

chloe speaks said:


> Crystal - Volcano is amazing. Look through this thread to see the different effects with different backgrounds! the Louboutin fifi in volcano is on a black background I believe, or if not black, a very dark purple...check it out:


 I love it! I am starting to get real ancy sitting at home every day, figure I could try my hand at a DIY and see what happens. Very inspired by you all!! Thats neat that it reflects different lights on different backrounds. Its either this or I found another armadillo- brown. Loved the different shades of crystals on the armadillo that was straussed.so excited.


----------



## Minamiz

Kinda excited to start my first DIY!!

I have a pr. of new Ron Rons in the eggplant purple and they need some oompf!

I was thinking initially of studding them like the VP's but I don't know how this style goes w/ studding.  Now I'm thinking strass them till they're bad a$$ 

I'm pretty open to any suggestions?


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^ strauss!!!!! Im wanting to strauss as well. Love it. Take a $1-500 shoe and make it a $3k, how can you pass that up.  I know everyone here is wonderful with the DIY projects but I'm a bit on the fence about spikes, just the thought of them falling off, they fall off the ones that are professionally done. But really either way you go I'm excited to see. I love my Ron rons, they are sexy and simple and so comfy too!!! spikes will look good on them but I think a beautiful purple or raspberry crystal would just be dreamy I'm in love with the volcano crystal,  they would go with anything, love the way the crystal reflect all the different colors.


----------



## Alegory

Hi every one 
Has any one tryed Martha stewart glue for glitter ?
On there shoe projects
I tryed the n-600 glue and I got a huge headache 
And it gets gloopy or clumpy it was hard to controll and blend
(I can't find gemtack)
HELP


----------



## jeNYC

Minamiz said:


> Kinda excited to start my first DIY!!
> 
> I have a pr. of new Ron Rons in the eggplant purple and they need some oompf!
> 
> I was thinking initially of studding them like the VP's but I don't know how this style goes w/ studding. Now I'm thinking strass them till they're bad a$$
> 
> I'm pretty open to any suggestions?


 
Strass, no spikes on this delicious pair!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Alegory said:


> Hi every one
> Has any one tryed Martha stewart glue for glitter ?
> On there shoe projects
> I tryed the n-600 glue and I got a huge headache
> And it gets gloopy or clumpy it was hard to controll and blend
> (I can't find gemtack)
> HELP


 
Did you try Michaels or ebay for gem-tac?


----------



## Alegory

4 Michaels and 3 jo-Anns
Not eBay but I got the ms glue  today 
Cus it was there I want to ask first 
Before I use it.
Also
Gem-tac has several kinds 
What kind should I buy if I keep looking?


----------



## sakura

Minamiz said:


> Kinda excited to start my first DIY!!
> 
> I have a pr. of new Ron Rons in the eggplant purple and they need some oompf!
> 
> I was thinking initially of studding them like the VP's but I don't know how this style goes w/ studding.  Now I'm thinking strass them till they're bad a$$
> 
> I'm pretty open to any suggestions?



The base of the volcano Fifi is actually a dark purple so I would suggest volcano crystals.


----------



## Minamiz

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^ strauss!!!!! Im wanting to strauss as well. Love it. Take a $1-500 shoe and make it a $3k, how can you pass that up.  I know everyone here is wonderful with the DIY projects but I'm a bit on the fence about spikes, just the thought of them falling off, they fall off the ones that are professionally done. But really either way you go I'm excited to see. I love my Ron rons, they are sexy and simple and so comfy too!!! spikes will look good on them but I think a beautiful purple or raspberry crystal would just be dreamy I'm in love with the volcano crystal,  they would go with anything, love the way the crystal reflect all the different colors.


Yes strassing it is!!  I love crystals on my R&R jeans and strassing the Ron Rons could be an extension of jean to foot sorta.  Now which crystals 


jeNYC said:


> Strass, no spikes on this delicious pair!!!


ITA  this style is too conservative/classic? not the right word but wrong for spikes.....I do want to stud a pr. up though!


sakura said:


> The base of the volcano Fifi is actually a dark purple so I would suggest volcano crystals.


I'll have to definitely check that out thanks!  I just love the volcano crystals...such complete chameleons.


----------



## BeauTfllyBrwn

First off beautiful work ladies. I've read all 89 pages and lurked heavily in the archived thread. I want to add spikes. My question is the ONLY option for pikes are the screw in ones or the ones with the teeth??? I don't really want to poke holes in it.


----------



## Minamiz

what pair are u considering spiking?


----------



## BeauTfllyBrwn

Well I want to do a pair of Casadei first. They're cheap and I also want to paint them black first using the model spray paint.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

crystalhowlett said:


> Ok, so IDK were I found the thread but it was a alternative to rubber soles, "plastic dip". I did it today to my Biancas and before bed I applied a coat to my Ron rons. it works great as far as a rubber coating to the sole. have yet to test it on pavement and bar floors but I will add pre,post and after a trial run pics. Has anyone else done this in the past?
> Also plan to do a strauss project once I find the shoes. missed the armadillos, a black catienita 130 already stained black-would this work well with a volcano crystal? or do I need a lighter color canvas?




i've used plasti-dip in the past...  imo, it's not worth it.  it peels off way too easily...  especially once punctured by debris.  and if you use it on soles that have already been worn, it comes off unevenly yet it is also very hard to remove in some spots.


----------



## JetSetGo!

BeauTfllyBrwn said:


> First off beautiful work ladies. I've read all 89 pages and lurked heavily in the archived thread. I want to add spikes. My question is the ONLY option for pikes are the screw in ones or the ones with the teeth??? I don't really want to poke holes in it.



There is some chat in the previous thread about nail heads and that sort of thing also. 

Here is a link to check out. See the cone version. It's not quite the same as what CL does, but it does not require puncturing the shoe.
http://www.rhinestoneguy.com/nail_heads_and_pearls.htm


----------



## chloe speaks

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> A few more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics of the soles later as well
> here is one really close up before i finished.


 

Would not recognize those girls if I saw them on the street! good job Nerdy.


----------



## CL_lover

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was able to dye dark burgundy leather Lady Gres very light grey and it was successful.  I only had to touch them up when the inside areas rubbed off a bit from wear but i don't think you'd have that problem if you're strassing them.  it might be safer to wait and get a lighter color though.



Nerdy!

I admire you creation you inspired me to do my own DIY!!! Could you be so kind and tell what size and how many crystals you have used to complete the project ?? Many thanks !!!


----------



## roussel

Hi ladies!  Haven't been on this thread for a while.  I finally got to courage to do this - *STUDS, STUDS, STUDS!!!*  Been wanting to do this for a while but just wasn't sure how to proceed and what material to use.  I also saw IRL the studs used by CL on his boots when a lovely TPFer showed me the ones that fell off of hers.  They are the ones with the 4-prongs.  So I took a chance and order the gold studs from kitkraft, the 1/4" size ones.  I tried the bedazzler but it just won't work on leather so I went ahead and did this by hand.  I put 4 slits on the leather using a very small end of one of my  DH's tools and a small hammer.  You really have to make the slits big enough so when you push the studs in you don't bend the prongs.  This takes some practice.  Once the 4 prongs are in you just bend the prongs into the leather.  There will be no issue of prongs sticking out or hurting your feet when you wear these because the prongs are digging into the leather.  You can see from the second pic how the backside looks like.  What takes time is marking your shoes and figuring out the spacing.  I found out it depends on the surface area of your shoes because you just try to spread out the studs so it looks even all throughout.  It is kinda hard to explain.  I marked the top portion of the boots as well as the center where I want the studs to go with pins.  I think my challenge will be putting studs on the thicker areas like the back of the heel and near the toebox, but I will figure that out later.  I thought I can just push the studs in and just put superglue on the prongs so they stay in.  We'll see when I get there.  Anyway, here is what I  have done so far last night.  It is actually very easy once you get the hang of it.  Definitely a faster and easier project than strassing and it is way cheaper.  I think for these boots I will only need about 300 studs which are around <$20 total.  I will keep you posted when I am done with one shoe which should be by this weekend I am hoping.


----------



## Minamiz

Whoa Roussel 

These are TDF!!!!

Seriously amazing/professional studding job....question will the prongs on the inside of the shoe scrape your skin or pull socks?  If so how do u plan to address this?

Awesome...


----------



## crystalhowlett

melialuvs2shop said:


> i've used plasti-dip in the past...  imo, it's not worth it.  it peels off way too easily...  especially once punctured by debris.  and if you use it on soles that have already been worn, it comes off unevenly yet it is also very hard to remove in some spots.



Thank you for reading my statement, I havent done anything drastic yet. Thank you thank you thank you!!! I had that feeling when I peeled the tape and some came with it and lifted up. You just confirmed it for me.


----------



## roussel

Minamiz said:


> Whoa Roussel
> 
> These are TDF!!!!
> 
> Seriously amazing/professional studding job....question will the prongs on the inside of the shoe scrape your skin or pull socks? If so how do u plan to address this?
> 
> Awesome...


 
I don't see this as an issue. The surface feels smooth with no prongs sticking out. You just really need to bend the prongs back so it digs into/bite the leather to prevent this.  You can also stick those felt circles or something like that on top to conceal the prongs.


----------



## chloe speaks

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! Haven't been on this thread for a while. I finally got to courage to do this - *STUDS, STUDS, STUDS!!!* Been wanting to do this for a while but just wasn't sure how to proceed and what material to use. I also saw IRL the studs used by CL on his boots when a lovely TPFer showed me the ones that fell off of hers. They are the ones with the 4-prongs. So I took a chance and order the gold studs from kitkraft, the 1/4" size ones. I tried the bedazzler but it just won't work on leather so I went ahead and did this by hand. I put 4 slits on the leather using a very small end of one of my DH's tools and a small hammer. You really have to make the slits big enough so when you push the studs in you don't bend the prongs. This takes some practice. Once the 4 prongs are in you just bend the prongs into the leather. There will be no issue of prongs sticking out or hurting your feet when you wear these because the prongs are digging into the leather. You can see from the second pic how the backside looks like. What takes time is marking your shoes and figuring out the spacing. I found out it depends on the surface area of your shoes because you just try to spread out the studs so it looks even all throughout. It is kinda hard to explain. I marked the top portion of the boots as well as the center where I want the studs to go with pins. I think my challenge will be putting studs on the thicker areas like the back of the heel and near the toebox, but I will figure that out later. I thought I can just push the studs in and just put superglue on the prongs so they stay in. We'll see when I get there. Anyway, here is what I have done so far last night. It is actually very easy once you get the hang of it. Definitely a faster and easier project than strassing and it is way cheaper. I think for these boots I will only need about 300 studs which are around <$20 total. I will keep you posted when I am done with one shoe which should be by this weekend I am hoping.


 
*Roussel*: you are always pushing that envelope for DIY girl. That's great that you were able to identify what is the spike that CL uses - i've been wondering that alot as I'm shopping for them. I was sure that he might use the screw-on ones, but noone has been able to find them that small. I actually got a lead on very small ones that screw on, but I would have to buy a minimum quantity of $100 sight unseen (not too shabby considering how much we've been spending on Svarowski crystals). I was planning on "visiting" this establishment though to see them IRL - they are here in NYC. The website was not helpful nor was the person I spoke to about actual sizing.

Meanwhile, I see your posting and see what a great job youre doing on your pronged shoes. Somewhere in my research, someone who had also spiked their shoes used self adhesive moleskin to cover the nail head backs. Obvioiusly, it's going to be pretty tough going to do the area by the toes unless you've got open toes??


----------



## roussel

^ You are correct he uses the screw-on ones on his newer shoes. If you notice in the Engin Spikes you can tell those are screw-ons. 
The older styles like the Mad Mary, Ariella Clou, Don Jons, those for sure use the prongs. I just noticed my Mad Mary today, one of the spikes are about to come off and they are the 4-prongs. 

Keep us posted though what you find about the screw-on ones.  

Yes, adhesive moleskin is what I am thinking if ever the prongs bother me, but so far they feel ok, no prongs are sticking out. I'll try to take more pics of the backside for my next update.


----------



## frick&frack

roussel--  your boots look HOT with the new studs!!!


----------



## indypup

*R*, they look awesome so far!  Good luck!  And I am so elated that you found studs that are the proper size... I see my HG studded ballerinas actually happening now!!


----------



## katran26

hi ladies! so I was browsing through the old thread (and now this one) and need some help.

I have a pair of bronze New Simples. They're leather, have some scuffs, but in decent condition. I was thinking of strassing them. Perhaps topaz crystals...?

My question is - has anyone here strassed bronze leather before? And if so - any crystal color recommendations?

thanks so much!!


----------



## roussel

indypup said:


> *R*, they look awesome so far! Good luck! And I am so elated that you found studs that are the proper size... I see my HG studded ballerinas actually happening now!!


 
Yes yes yes!  Me too! I need to find flats now and my head is going crazy with what  else I can find to add spikes too.

Here is a link to the stud choices.  I got the gold 1/4".  
http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=426


----------



## katran26

Oh, one more question; if I want to DIY a black patent CL, which crystals work best? I'm thinking Sapphire or Volcano?

thanks so much again!


----------



## katran26

^ I think I answered my own question - going with volcano! everyone here has done such beautiful jobs with volcano!!


----------



## roussel

Here is an update ladies from last night.  First pic is showing what it looks on the inside.


----------



## Minamiz

Holy cow those look professionally done!

How long did it take u?


----------



## frick&frack

roussel--  amazing work!!!  are you going to put studs around the heel cup?  I'll be interested to see how you deal with punching through the extra reinforcement around the heel.  please be careful...don't get hurt!  can't wait to see how your boots turn out!!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Opinions please! (although I know all you DIYers are going to say go for it!)

I just ordered the ivory fred flats and I think they will look so cute and chic during the spring/summer...especially with ankle length jeans and tanks or capris, cardis, well pretty much everything.

I do like them the way they are, BUT I was thinking of possibley glittering them with an iridescent glitter so that they still are generally white/ivory, but during the summer when the sun hits them be all kinds of girly glittery, pastel pinks and yellows, greens and blues...

Whattdaya think?


----------



## roussel

^ I think that took me about a couple hours. I wasn't working on it straight though because I had to stop every once in a while because it hurts my fingers. I need to wear gloves next time. 
I will be putting studs around the heel cup and I may just punch holes, put the studs and reinforce with super glue since I don't think the prongs will go all the way through. I may lose studs as I wear them but they are replaceable anyway

Sara I think that is a cool project btw.  Are you using glitter spray?


----------



## sarasmith3269

I was just going to uses glue and glitter...But I wonder how well that will adhere to patent, Im afraid it might just fall off, especially being flats im sure the toe area will bend/crease a lot.


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> Here is an update ladies from last night.  First pic is showing what it looks on the inside.



They look amazing! Exactly what tool(s) do you use to make the slits in the leather?


----------



## christine0628

roussel said:


> Here is an update ladies from last night.  First pic is showing what it looks on the inside.



OK...You've just inspired me to start my very first DIY.  I'm seriously thinking of canceling my studded VP order and just add studs to my suede VPs that I was just thinking of getting rid of!  So glad you posted this!  Keep us posted on your progress as I have a feeling these are going to turn out FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

roussel said:


> Here is an update ladies from last night.  First pic is showing what it looks on the inside.




Wow I think I am going to attempt this!


----------



## roussel

karwood said:


> They look amazing! Exactly what tool(s) do you use to make the slits in the leather?


 
kar I used the tip of a very tiny screwdriver at first to punch 4 slits (and using a small hammer)  but DH helped by making me a jig that can punch 4 slits at a time.  You really have to make the slits big enough so the prongs go in easily otherwise the prongs will just bend and not go all the way through.  Then you just bend the prongs down using a small screwdriver.


----------



## christine0628

roussel - I just ordered my studs and can't wait to try this!!!  Now, to get a thing-a-ma-JIG like the one your husband made you...LOL!  Could I ask for a picture of the jig he made?  I wonder if I can make something similar as it sounds like that would be the way to go instead of cutting 4 individual slots each time.  I hope you don't mind all the questions...but I'm loving your studs project!!!  And here I thought you were just the queen of DIY strass projects!  Now you're the Studs n' Strass queen!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> So i got a pair of pink mini glitter Lady Lynch and decided to try glittering them navy blue- which was a complete failure on so many levels.  I used extra fine glitter that just would not stop shedding!  So, i bought an acrylic spray and went nuts hoping it would hold the glitter on and it did but there was still some glitter falling off here an there.
> 
> The worst part is that the tape i used was awful; i did not realize i grabbed a roll of organic paper tape that we had here for first aid purposes and it has barely any adhesive.  Basically when i took the tape off, i realized that the spray had dripped everywhere and took the glitter with it all over the soles.
> 
> I decided to try and start over so i sanded away all the glitter and then got to work fixing the soles.
> 
> This is what they looked like after glittering (they didnt' look terrible but just wait to see the soles and note that i am still finding glitter everywhere!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the middle of me sanding off the layers of glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eventually got a smoother finish and chose to paint the shoes with this:
> http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/lumiere/index.php
> Metallic Pearlescent Blue Paint.
> Then i tackled the soles and used the paint suggested in other threads. I was going to have Home Depot do a color match with the soles but found the Behr paint color Bijoux Red in High Gloss was just about perfect.  I put on two thin coats and it did the trick!
> 
> Then i started strassing! I dont have a ton of pictures showing progress but i'm 99% done now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Meridian Blue and am so happy!



Those are so beautiful!


----------



## roussel

christine0628 said:


> roussel - I just ordered my studs and can't wait to try this!!! Now, to get a thing-a-ma-JIG like the one your husband made you...LOL! Could I ask for a picture of the jig he made? I wonder if I can make something similar as it sounds like that would be the way to go instead of cutting 4 individual slots each time. I hope you don't mind all the questions...but I'm loving your studs project!!! And here I thought you were just the queen of DIY strass projects! Now you're the Studs n' Strass queen!


 
Hey thank you for the compliments! It actually took him for tries to do it, and it is still not perfect as I want it, lol.  It is just a wooden flat circle with 4 nails sticking out.  I'll see if I can take a pic.  I'm actually asking him to make me another one because one of the nails is longer. Actually punching 4 slits individually is not that bad.  Easier if you have a transparent film marked where the slits go and just put it on top of where you want the studs to go and punch using the mini-screwdriver or nail.


----------



## christine0628

^^OK...I can picture what it looks like now and it makes sense.  I'm assuming that the nails are sort of positioned the same distance on the wood as how the 4 prongs are on the studs.  

I'll let you know how my jig turns out once I get the studs and figure this out.

Thanks again for your help!  Can't wait to see your completed project!


----------



## weB3now

So I finally did it!  These shoes I've had for a while now and I just didn't like them because of the laces at the toe.  Here are the shoes before:






And here they are AFTER:






I am only doing that strip because I still want them to be a sort of casual shoe.  I used aquamarine, and I love them now!

I also started a new one, but I'm not finished yet.  I had rose gold passmules:






Now, after adding some peach crystals, they are pretty and sparkly (not totally finished yet):






Of course they are all iPhone pics and I'll take more later, but I just had to share!!


----------



## Theren

They look great!


----------



## frick&frack

weB3now said:


> So I finally did it!  These shoes I've had for a while now and I just didn't like them because of the laces at the toe.
> 
> I am only doing that strip because I still want them to be a sort of casual shoe.  I used aquamarine, and I love them now!
> 
> I also started a new one, but I'm not finished yet.  I had rose gold passmules:
> 
> Now, after adding some peach crystals, they are pretty and sparkly (not totally finished yet):
> 
> Of course they are all iPhone pics and I'll take more later, but I just had to share!!



I remember the lace shoes when you first discussed them...so glad to see what you decided to do.  they look fantastic!  I see the laces are gone.  what did you do to replace the laces & keep them closed?

the RG are beautiful too!  job well done!!!


----------



## indypup

sarasmith3269 said:


> I was just going to uses glue and glitter...But I wonder how well that will adhere to patent, Im afraid it might just fall off, especially being flats im sure the toe area will bend/crease a lot.



Use E6000 and then extra hold hairspray after you're done.  I'm sure they'll still shed, but the E6000 will really hold the glitter.

*weB*, those slingbacks look really, really cool!  What color rhinestone did you use?


----------



## vhdos

Okay - I'm ready for another strass project after finishing my red patent NPs a couple of months ago.
Here's what I'm thinking:
I own a pair of peacock suede NPs.  I thought about strassing the whole shoe or just the tip and heel.  Opinions on strassing suede?  I used E6000 on patent, so is it okay to use on suede?
My other option is a possible EBay find.  Not sure of the name of the shoe (they are black leather, peep toe, and there are leather straps that cross over on top of the toe box.  They have a wood stacked heel and a wood platform).  I was thinking of strassing either the whole shoe or just the platform and heel.  I could do the whole thing with black crystals?  However, I'm really dying for a gold strass project.  Is it possible to paint the black leather and the wood all gold and strass over the top?  What type of paint, how to apply, and difficulty level of the painting project?


----------



## FlipDiver

weB3now said:


> So I finally did it!  These shoes I've had for a while now and I just didn't like them because of the laces at the toe.  Here are the shoes before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only doing that strip because I still want them to be a sort of casual shoe.  I used aquamarine, and I love them now!
> 
> I also started a new one, but I'm not finished yet.  I had rose gold passmules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after adding some peach crystals, they are pretty and sparkly (not totally finished yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are all iPhone pics and I'll take more later, but I just had to share!!



Wow, they look gorgeous!  Great job!  I especially love the first pair!


----------



## Cityfashionista

weB3now said:


> So I finally did it!  These shoes I've had for a while now and I just didn't like them because of the laces at the toe.  Here are the shoes before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only doing that strip because I still want them to be a sort of casual shoe.  I used aquamarine, and I love them now!
> 
> I also started a new one, but I'm not finished yet.  I had rose gold passmules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after adding some peach crystals, they are pretty and sparkly (not totally finished yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are all iPhone pics and I'll take more later, but I just had to share!!




Wow! Amazing


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Okay - I'm ready for another strass project after finishing my red patent NPs a couple of months ago.
> Here's what I'm thinking:
> I own a pair of peacock suede NPs.  I thought about strassing the whole shoe or just the tip and heel.  Opinions on strassing suede?  I used E6000 on patent, so is it okay to use on suede?
> My other option is a possible EBay find.  Not sure of the name of the shoe (they are black leather, peep toe, and there are leather straps that cross over on top of the toe box.  They have a wood stacked heel and a wood platform).  I was thinking of strassing either the whole shoe or just the platform and heel.  I could do the whole thing with black crystals?  However, I'm really dying for a gold strass project.  Is it possible to paint the black leather and the wood all gold and strass over the top?  What type of paint, how to apply, and difficulty level of the painting project?



Update: the possible EBay find is a pair of black leather Marpoil.
I did a search and found this paint: http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/lumiere/
Has anyone used it?  It says it's good for leather _and _wood, so I'm wondering if I could paint the leather upper and the wood platform/heel in a metallic gold and then strass with gold crystals?  What do you guys think?  Is it too much work?  I don't mind strassing (I enjoy the process actually), but I'm wondering if it's going to get too tricky with paint?  I guess the hardest part would be making sure that no paint gets on the red heel/soles.


----------



## weB3now

Thanks everyone!  I'm really excited to wear them, I just need to wait until all this snow is GONE!!



frick&frack said:


> I remember the lace shoes when you first discussed them...so glad to see what you decided to do.  they look fantastic!  I see the laces are gone.  what did you do to replace the laces & keep them closed?
> 
> the RG are beautiful too!  job well done!!!



Thank you!  I will post some pictures and a close up of where the holes used to be.  I actually bought a ribbon that matches the color of the shoes and I cut off little pieces.  I glued that over the holes and just strassed on top of it.  You would never know they were there!



indypup said:


> *weB*, those slingbacks look really, really cool!  What color rhinestone did you use?



Thank you!  I used aquamarine.  They were the only ones that matched that shade of blue without being too light or dark.


----------



## ochie

Hi Ladies! I am planning on doing a studs DIY, but I can't find the triangle pyramid, if anybody knows where I can buy them please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

vhdos said:


> Update: the possible EBay find is a pair of black leather Marpoil.
> I did a search and found this paint: http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/paints/lumiere/
> Has anyone used it?  It says it's good for leather _and _wood, so I'm wondering if I could paint the leather upper and the wood platform/heel in a metallic gold and then strass with gold crystals?  What do you guys think?  Is it too much work?  I don't mind strassing (I enjoy the process actually), but I'm wondering if it's going to get too tricky with paint?  I guess the hardest part would be making sure that no paint gets on the red heel/soles.


^maybe you could try something that would work more like a wood stain rather than a paint.  seems to me that a "stain" like product would soak into the leather rather than just coating the outside with a new color like paint would.  that way, you are still gluing the crystals to the porous leather which makes for a better seal.  I think it might be hard to change black to gold with a "stain" type of product, but if you don't mind some black showing, I can imagine that it could look amazing with gold crystals.




weB3now said:


> Thank you!  I will post some pictures and a close up of where the holes used to be.  I actually bought a ribbon that matches the color of the shoes and I cut off little pieces.  I glued that over the holes and just strassed on top of it.  You would never know they were there!


^BRILLIANT idea!!!  can't wait to see!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Roussel, your boots are looking great!


----------



## vhdos

frick&frack said:


> ^maybe you could try something that would work more like a wood stain rather than a paint.  seems to me that a "stain" like product would soak into the leather rather than just coating the outside with a new color like paint would.  that way, you are still gluing the crystals to the porous leather which makes for a better seal.  I think it might be hard to change black to gold with a "stain" type of product, but if you don't mind some black showing, I can imagine that it could look amazing with gold crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> ^BRILLIANT idea!!!  can't wait to see!



Hhhhmmm...  I hadn't thought of a stain because the paint in the link I posted is meant for leather _and_ wood.  It's flexible and permanent (when heat-set).  I was thinking that the paint wouldn't have to cover everything 100%, but just enough so that there wasn't such a stark difference that could be seen peeking through the crystals (although, when I strass, I keep the crystals close and tight).


----------



## prettylady

Hello Ladies!
Where can i buy cheap rhinestones to try a trial pair? (non louboutin trial).
Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

^I purchased some cheap crystals at Michael's or A.C. Moore and I strassed a pair of my daughter's patent Mary Jane's (I chose patent because the CLs that I was planning to strass were patent).  It really _is_ a good idea to do a test shoe.  The toughest part to get used to is the glue (I used E 6000) because it's pretty messy.


----------



## roussel

I finished one shoe.  It wasn't easy as I thought.  I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue.  Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

roussel said:


> I finished one shoe.  It wasn't easy as I thought.  I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue.  Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.




Wow! Amazing!

I would love to do this as well but my husband has no faith in me. 

He doesn't think I'm capable. How hard was it to do?


----------



## weB3now

roussel said:


> I finished one shoe.  It wasn't easy as I thought.  I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue.  Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.



Those look INCREDIBLE!!  That must have been some hard work getting all the studs measured out.  They are amazing!


----------



## christine0628

roussel said:


> I finished one shoe.  It wasn't easy as I thought.  I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue.  Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.



These look awesome!  Great job!!!


----------



## ct462

Roussel, they look amazing!!!


----------



## Theren

Roussell they look incredible. I finally got everything for the very mix diy vps.. except for the longer cone spikes.. Im trying to find out how long they actually are..


----------



## frick&frack

the spacing is absolutely perfect!!!  FABULOUS work!!! 



roussel said:


> I finished one shoe.  It wasn't easy as I thought.  I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue.  Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.


----------



## bambolina

*roussel *OMG!!  I am in love with your studded boots and I applaud you for this beautiful DIY! They look professionally made! Amazing job you did, my dear!!


----------



## karwood

*Roussel*, you did a superb job!!!! I seriously want to stud a pair booties, but I'm afraid the task might be too challenging for me.


----------



## iimewii

*roussel*-OMG they look amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Theren

karwood said:


> *Roussel*, you did a superb job!!!! I seriously want to stud a pair booties, but I'm afraid the task might be too challenging for me.



You can do it!! I believe in you.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great job Roussel!


----------



## bling*lover

*Roussel:* You did such a great job (as you usually do) they look amazing, congrats on a job well done!


----------



## weB3now

I finished them!!!  I sincerely am SO in love with these and I just cannot wait to wear them!  I can tell the strassing does get addicting!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Congrats on a job well done, they look gorgeous. What color crystals did you use?


----------



## weB3now

Thank you!  I used peach crystals.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Roussel* -the boots look gorgeous!  Totally professional!  
*weB3now*- Wow!!!  I adore the color.  Great job!


----------



## Cityfashionista

weB3now said:


> I finished them!!!  I sincerely am SO in love with these and I just cannot wait to wear them!  I can tell the strassing does get addicting!



Great job!


----------



## frick&frack

they look so lovely!!!  from my vantage point they're a lovely sparkly rose gold (which makes sense due to the laminato).



weB3now said:


> I finished them!!!  I sincerely am SO in love with these and I just cannot wait to wear them!  I can tell the strassing does get addicting!


----------



## jamidee

Hi. I have a couple of questions. I really want to strass a pair of CLs. But, I want to do a pair that normally come in strass. Do they all or have they all come strassed at some point?

Also, I really LOVE the volcano strass... what color shoes would you recommend to start with. I was thinking gold/nude because I'd like to keep them less on the purple side and more nude to wear with everything. 

My backup choice is crystal. I'm not sure what color shoe to start with those either?


----------



## jamidee

roussel said:


> Hi ladies!  Haven't been on this thread for a while.  I finally got to courage to do this - *STUDS, STUDS, STUDS!!!*  Been wanting to do this for a while but just wasn't sure how to proceed and what material to use.  I also saw IRL the studs used by CL on his boots when a lovely TPFer showed me the ones that fell off of hers.  They are the ones with the 4-prongs.  So I took a chance and order the gold studs from kitkraft, the 1/4" size ones.  I tried the bedazzler but it just won't work on leather so I went ahead and did this by hand.  I put 4 slits on the leather using a very small end of one of my  DH's tools and a small hammer.  You really have to make the slits big enough so when you push the studs in you don't bend the prongs.  This takes some practice.  Once the 4 prongs are in you just bend the prongs into the leather.  There will be no issue of prongs sticking out or hurting your feet when you wear these because the prongs are digging into the leather.  You can see from the second pic how the backside looks like.  What takes time is marking your shoes and figuring out the spacing.  I found out it depends on the surface area of your shoes because you just try to spread out the studs so it looks even all throughout.  It is kinda hard to explain.  I marked the top portion of the boots as well as the center where I want the studs to go with pins.  I think my challenge will be putting studs on the thicker areas like the back of the heel and near the toebox, but I will figure that out later.  I thought I can just push the studs in and just put superglue on the prongs so they stay in.  We'll see when I get there.  Anyway, here is what I  have done so far last night.  It is actually very easy once you get the hang of it.  Definitely a faster and easier project than strassing and it is way cheaper.  I think for these boots I will only need about 300 studs which are around <$20 total.  I will keep you posted when I am done with one shoe which should be by this weekend I am hoping.




I'd love to do this!! THEY LOOK AMAZING!! what tool did you use to puncture the leather? 

I'd like to do this to my ariella talon boots, but they are fabric not leather. The ariella clou (the studded) are leather.... so I'm wondering if I should just leave them be because they aren't leather? What do you think?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

HI everyone!!

So, when it comes to DIY projects (especially in regards to Louboutin's) I am a complete amateur! Ideally, I have been wanting to add spikes to my CL Black Leather Lady Peep's 150mm ever since the CL Lady Peep Spike's in 150mm sold out on the CL official website!! Has anyone hear had the similar urge or has already done this?? If so, what are the best places to buy identical studs to the original CL Lady Peep Spike's and what tools should I use? Also, are their any professionals that you know of who would be willing to do this? Particularly any shoe repair shops/cobblers who provide mail-in custom orders? Sorry for all the questions, I am still learning my way around these forums!! TIA!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## alyssa08

jamidee said:


> Hi. I have a couple of questions. I really want to strass a pair of CLs. But, I want to do a pair that normally come in strass. Do they all or have they all come strassed at some point?
> 
> Also, I really LOVE the volcano strass... what color shoes would you recommend to start with. I was thinking gold/nude because I'd like to keep them less on the purple side and more nude to wear with everything.
> 
> My backup choice is crystal. I'm not sure what color shoe to start with those either?



not all the styles come in strass; mainly the classics like ron ron (samira), lady claude, fifi, pigalle, etc. 

I'm not the best at choosing base color/crystal color but I happen to know from some of the women in this thread that gold is an excellent background color for volcano. for crystal I would choose a white or silver shoe. I don't think crystal would do a very good job at camouflaging background colors. this is just my guess based on what I've seen in this thread. I haven't actually done any of my own DIYs or seen any of the crystals in person so someone else might be able to chime in too with their thoughts.


----------



## jamidee

Thanks Alyssa!! I was debating on strass'ing a some black piggies (but, they are patent  which I've read the crystals don't adhere to the patent as well) or the metallic bananas... Do you think that's wasting a pretty shoe to stass the bananas?

Also, if I can't find any gold (all I can find are gold rolandos and I've heard those are TERRIBLY uncomfortable) do you think black for the volcano crystals will make it too dark? I really want that gold with a bit of colorful shine


----------



## alyssa08

the bananas are gorgeous and it's A LOT of shoe. I think strassing them might be a little too much but it's up to you. I personally wouldn't. as for the black background with volcano, I guess it depends on how close together you were planning to put the crystals. If you put them close, the background wouldn't really show through much anyway and I consider volcano to be a dark crystal so it's going to be dark anyway. If you wanted to put them farther apart, I don't think black would give you the look you're going for. gold shoes pop up on the bay all the time so if that's what you really want, I would just keep holding out


----------



## jamidee

ok, will do!  Hopefully, I'll happen across some gold PIGGIES!! EEK!


----------



## vhdos

jamidee said:


> Thanks Alyssa!! I was debating on strass'ing a some black piggies (but, they are patent  which I've read the crystals don't adhere to the patent as well) or the metallic bananas... Do you think that's wasting a pretty shoe to stass the bananas?
> 
> Also, if I can't find any gold (all I can find are gold rolandos and I've heard those are TERRIBLY uncomfortable) do you think black for the volcano crystals will make it too dark? I really want that gold with a bit of colorful shine



My first strass was on a pair of red patent NPs.  At first wear, I lost about 8 crystals total.  However, the crystal loss was due to wearing the shoes before they had enough time to completely dry.  I wore them on NYE and didn't lose a single crystal, so I don't think that there is an issue with crystals adhering to patent.  I used E 6000 adhesive.
As far as background color goes, it really depends on the look you're going for.  My background color was a bold red and I strassed with AB crystals (they are plain crystals with an iridescent/rainbow effect).  The crystals don't 
"match" the background color, but they compliment each other nicely.  I got more compliments on those shoes than any other shoes I have ever worn.


----------



## Theren

Personally I think bananas would be awesome to strass.. as you can see my passmule wedges in my avitar are a diy strass and that was ALOT of shoe! If you're going to do a nude shoe.. I would go with a peach, golden shadow, or like the indian pink ab crystal!


----------



## jamidee

Thank you all for your help!! 
I'd really like to use the volcano crystals for my first DIY strass project, so just need to find a complimentary background color for the shoe. I don't want them to be too dark and kind of have that gold color instead of the bright color the pink or purple underneath tends to give them. 

A pair of DECOLZEP flannel heels are on ebay. Do you ladies think this would be a good background? I'm not sure since it's blue...


----------



## vhdos

Hello
I did a search on "cork" in the DIY threads (old & new) and couldn't seem to come up with a clear answer.  Has anyone strassed cork (without painting the cork or altering it in some way)?  Does anyone have pics of a cork/strass job?  Is E6000 the best adhesive for cork?  And finally, has anyone strassed buckles on a shoe?  I'm guessing it wouldn't be a problem as long as you can get the shoe on and off without using the buckles?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dessye

roussel said:


> I finished one shoe. It wasn't easy as I thought. I just glued the studs to the thicker areas with super glue. Even if they come off at least it is easy to replace them.


 
OMG!  I'm hyperventilating!!! That is so stunning...  I love the way you have placed the studs: not overstudded, not understudded.  Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

*Web*, what an incredible job!!

You ladies rock when it comes to strassing.  I am WAY too scared to try it.  Plus my hands are not so steady!  But maybe some day...


----------



## Theren

All of my remaining studs are en route


----------



## katran26

Dessye said:


> *Web*, what an incredible job!!
> 
> You ladies rock when it comes to strassing.  I am WAY too scared to try it.  Plus my hands are not so steady!  But maybe some day...



I actually just started a strass project! I completely underestimated how much time it takes, so far it took me a few days to do both heels - but the result is amazing!

I'll post pics when I'm further along, but I went with volcano crystals on bronze New Simples.


----------



## Woozy

Hanna_M said:


> Just a quick progress pic... unfortunately it doesn't show how sparkly it is... much more sparkly in person... maybe next pics will be better!


 

OMG You did sooo good!! Their Gorgeous


----------



## crystalhowlett

jamidee said:


> Thank you all for your help!!
> I'd really like to use the volcano crystals for my first DIY strass project, so just need to find a complimentary background color for the shoe. I don't want them to be too dark and kind of have that gold color instead of the bright color the pink or purple underneath tends to give them.
> 
> A pair of DECOLZEP flannel heels are on ebay. Do you ladies think this would be a good background? I'm not sure since it's blue...



^^^Hanna M did patent
I have been told that a purple or black backround works very well with the volcano, ie...Thats my DIY myself once i find the right shoe. I literally went thru the whole DIY thread. Somewhere in the 150's i thing "Jetsetgo" posted several completed strass heels, and the accessories needed(glue, number of crystal, all sizes needed, where to buy, and technique used) all were TDF I mean they are very inspirational,(favorite is the multi strass armadillos and all the volcano strass)  also dont worry about patent textures this works fine and u can also use a car model spray pain I think to make the leather dull, I read this here too. Just ask all question and read, u will find all the help you need, I wrote down everything and then bookmarked thread post that were most helpful.

*The DIY girls are phenomenal at their craft!*:urock:


----------



## crystalhowlett

QueenOfHeels said:


> HI everyone!!
> 
> So, when it comes to DIY projects (especially in regards to Louboutin's) I am a complete amateur! Ideally, I have been wanting to add spikes to my CL Black Leather Lady Peep's 150mm ever since the CL Lady Peep Spike's in 150mm sold out on the CL official website!! Has anyone hear had the similar urge or has already done this?? If so, what are the best places to buy identical studs to the original CL Lady Peep Spike's and what tools should I use? Also, are their any professionals that you know of who would be willing to do this? Particularly any shoe repair shops/cobblers who provide mail-in custom orders? Sorry for all the questions, I am still learning my way around these forums!! TIA!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.



Ask Russel she spiked an enite pair of boots. I'd say Russel is the  of spikes!!!! its only a few pages back entire process start to finish.


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Hello
> I did a search on "cork" in the DIY threads (old & new) and couldn't seem to come up with a clear answer.  Has anyone strassed cork (without painting the cork or altering it in some way)?  Does anyone have pics of a cork/strass job?  Is E6000 the best adhesive for cork?  And finally, has anyone strassed buckles on a shoe?  I'm guessing it wouldn't be a problem as long as you can get the shoe on and off without using the buckles?
> Thanks ladies!



bump - still need some answers before submitting an offer on an auction for a pair of cork CLs


----------



## katran26

I started strassing my CLs and am actually using all sizes - including the 34ss.

So far they make a gorgeous contrast with the other sizes...I'm wondering if anyone else has done this?


----------



## katran26

^ with photo


----------



## QueenOfHeels

crystalhowlett said:


> Ask Russel she spiked an enite pair of boots. I'd say Russel is the  of spikes!!!! its only a few pages back entire process start to finish.



OK, GREAT!!!!! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR THE INFO *CRYSTALHOWLETT*!!!!!!! 

So excited to give it a shot!!

XOXO.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Looking forward to  seeing the rest of the shoe if you decide to add more! 


katran26 said:


> ^ with photo


----------



## katran26

DivaCrat09 said:


> Looking forward to  seeing the rest of the shoe if you decide to add more!




thank you *DivaCrat09*!!  I definitely will!  I never thought how much patience it takes - bravo to all the ladies here who've done this!

but it's fun because you can see results


----------



## frick&frack

looking fabulous so far! 



katran26 said:


> ^ with photo


----------



## katran26

frick&frack said:


> looking fabulous so far!



yay! thank you so much...glad to know I'm on the right track


----------



## AEGIS

ladies what would you suggest for these shoes? i want to strass them but they have the strap. the strap is what i like most about them tbh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4UIorfE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Hello
> I did a search on "cork" in the DIY threads (old & new) and couldn't seem to come up with a clear answer.  Has anyone strassed cork (without painting the cork or altering it in some way)?  Does anyone have pics of a cork/strass job?  Is E6000 the best adhesive for cork?  And finally, has anyone strassed buckles on a shoe?  I'm guessing it wouldn't be a problem as long as you can get the shoe on and off without using the buckles?
> Thanks ladies!



Anyone????


----------



## vhdos

^Ugh.  Never mind.  I don't need answers about cork.  While waiting for any response here, the shoes are gone.


----------



## roussel

Hi ladies! I finally finished my studded pair.


----------



## may3545

^Haawt. Omg amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

perfection!!!  kudos to you for taking the time to get the spacing exactly right...it would stick out like a sore thumb otherwise.  you're gonna be bad @$$ wearing those!!! 



roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I finally finished my studded pair.


----------



## ochie

*roussel-*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*roussel *- OMG!!!  They look amazing!


----------



## PyAri

Wow Roussel. They look incredible.


----------



## christine0628

roussel - you did an amazing job!  They look perfect!  I haven't even started my studded project - I tried to put a stud in to one of my other non-CL shoes and couldn't even get it in!  I need to buy better tools as I thought an exacto-knife would work at cutting through the leather. 

Congrats on finishing this amazing project!


----------



## roussel

thanks everyone! you are all too sweet.  I'm glad to be able to share this all to you.

Christine, were you able to get the pyramid studs?  Can't wait to see your studded pair


----------



## jamidee

This may be a silly question.. but why am I seeing people start strassing in patches all over the shoe instead of carrying the pattern completely until they finish the shoe? 

I'm not sure if I'm making sense... I'll clarify if I'm not.
I'd like to start my strassing project but, I guess I need a few pointers before..


----------



## jamidee

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I finally finished my studded pair.



Roussel: CAN YOU TELL US IN DETAIL WHAT YOU USED TO PUNCTURE THE FABRIC!? i WANT TO DO MINE!!


----------



## ochie

roussel said:


> thanks everyone! you are all too sweet.  I'm glad to be able to share this all to you.
> 
> Christine, were you able to get the pyramid studs?  Can't wait to see your studded pair




Pyramid studs?!  where?


----------



## clothingguru

WOW ladies!!!! Thats all i can say! I have not been in here in a while and i am AAAAMMMMAAAZZZEEEDDD at what you ladies have done to your DIY's!  Your all pro's! 

*Kar:* LOVE the Canon's!!!!
*Roussel:* SPIKES???? OMG i thought that would be impossible! They are stunning!


----------



## Theren

I am waiting for my long spikes to come in as I have the small studs and the pyramid studs.. I have already tested a couple on the vps and man o man are these going to be awesome!


----------



## BattyBugs

They turned out great, Roussel!


----------



## roussel

Theren said:


> I am waiting for my long spikes to come in as I have the small studs and the pyramid studs.. I have already tested a couple on the vps and man o man are these going to be awesome!


 
Can you pls post the pics of the small spikes and pyramid studs you got?


----------



## roussel

jamidee said:


> Roussel: CAN YOU TELL US IN DETAIL WHAT YOU USED TO PUNCTURE THE FABRIC!? i WANT TO DO MINE!!


 
Please go back a few pages I have instructions there

I wore my shoes out today


----------



## danaddesign

Hello everyone.  I am about to start my first practice strass project before I attemp  my wedding shoes.  The work you ladies have done is amazing and everything is very helpful, but I have one question.  I know I've read it somewhere in one of the DIY threads and can't seem to find it now, but my question is - Do you use foiled flat backs or non foil flat backs on your strass projects?  I'm thinking foil because I feel like the glue would be visible through completely transparent crystals, but would love to hear what you have all used.  Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## roussel

Foiled flat backs for sure.


----------



## ochie

roussel said:


> Can you pls post the pics of the small spikes and pyramid studs you got?




I want to see the spikes and specially the pyramid studs too! please


----------



## danaddesign

Thanks roussel.  I guess it's time to order my crystals.  I wish I had gotten around to this when I was off for a week during the holidays because I know it's all I'm going to want to do once the shoes (non CL dyeables which I'll dye silver before strassing in crystal for practice) and crystals have both arrived.  I'm sure my poor fiance will feel the neglect as I obsess on my shoes


----------



## vhdos

Thanks to another PF member, I scored another pair of shoes.  Potentially, they could be an ideal strass project.  However, I may just fall in love with them the way they are, so we will just have to wait and see (they are in transit).  They are beige linen NPs with gold heels & tips.  I've been dying to do a gold or silver strass project and the gold heels/tips and neutral linen would make a perfect background for gold crystals.  Has anyone strassed linen?  I'm sure it can be done.  My hair stylist used to be a dancer (not as in stripper/dancer, but real dancer like jazz, ballet, etc.) and they used to strass just about everything for their performances.  That was years ago and they were using E600 back then too.  I'm guessing since they would strass cloth material with E600, then linen would be fine too.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## lolitablue

vhdos said:


> Thanks to another PF member, I scored another pair of shoes. Potentially, they could be an ideal strass project. However, I may just fall in love with them the way they are, so we will just have to wait and see (they are in transit). They are beige linen NPs with gold heels & tips. I've been dying to do a gold or silver strass project and the gold heels/tips and neutral linen would make a perfect background for gold crystals. Has anyone strassed linen? I'm sure it can be done. My hair stylist used to be a dancer (not as in stripper/dancer, but real dancer like jazz, ballet, etc.) and they used to strass just about everything for their performances. That was years ago and they were using E600 back then too. I'm guessing since they would strass cloth material with E600, then linen would be fine too. I'll keep you posted


 
My NPs were linen, as well!! I did the Rainb strass on them and they turned out perfectly!! Go for it!


----------



## frick&frack

werk it, mama!!! 



roussel said:


> I wore my shoes out today


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi Ladies, I am new to the forum and would like your opinions on strassing a pair of VP's that were dyed pewter, from silver.  What color crystal do you recommend strassing them with, and should I have them dyed/painted back to silver before having them strassed? I am kind of worried how they will turn out with such a grey/silver background.  They will be my wedding shoes.


----------



## Melana613

I am so inspired by the wonderful work done by everyone.  I finally took the plunge and did my first diy.  Although I wanted to do strass I ended up with glitter.


----------



## foxcieyello

Those look great Melana...how long did it take you?


----------



## frick&frack

they're beautiful!  congratulations on taking the plunge!  this is what I hope to be my next DIY project.



Melana613 said:


> I am so inspired by the wonderful work done by everyone.  I finally took the plunge and did my first diy.  Although I wanted to do strass I ended up with glitter.


----------



## roussel

Melana those turned out great!  What color glitter did you use?  

For those who have info on where to get the 3-sided pyramid studs and cone spikes please share.  I cannot find it anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## katran26

hi ladies - about a week or so of progress, here are my Bronze New Simples (mid-strassing) - using Volcano


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Those look great* Melana*!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## frick&frack

they look great so far!  can't wait to see how the volcano looks on the bronze in the sun!!!



katran26 said:


> hi ladies - about a week or so of progress, here are my Bronze New Simples (mid-strassing) - using Volcano


----------



## katran26

frick&frack said:


> they look great so far!  can't wait to see how the volcano looks on the bronze in the sun!!!



thank you so much *frick&frack  *I'll definitely take pics outside once I'm done...but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## frick&frack

katran26 said:


> thank you so much *frick&frack  *I'll definitely take pics outside once I'm done...but I still have a ways to go.



I keep thinking about your shoes...I'm SUPER excited to see the way the volcano flash color on the bronze.  can't wait!  if it works for you, it might work for me


----------



## katran26

frick&frack said:


> I keep thinking about your shoes...I'm SUPER excited to see the way the volcano flash color on the bronze.  can't wait!  if it works for you, it might work for me



yay   I think volcano & bronze look great together (so far)...I was not prepared by how much time it takes though! but the more you go it the faster and better you become so I think I should be done in another week


----------



## Akalyah

Wow!!!!


----------



## vhdos

Melana613 said:


> I am so inspired by the wonderful work done by everyone.  I finally took the plunge and did my first diy.  Although I wanted to do strass I ended up with glitter.



Those are the same shoes that I'm thinking of strassing next!  I was thinking about gold crystals and leaving the heels & tips the way they are.
Your glitter looks great


----------



## Melana613

Thank you for all the kind words.

I used the Martha Stewart Glitter in onyx and the glittering didn't take any time at all. Maybe 30 minutes. I had to dye the other shoe and I did 4 coats.

I had originally wanted to strass this pair but because the texture was different (one linen one nappa) and I was afraid you could see the difference in between the stones.  I really want a strass pair so I am on the hunt for a great pair to DIY.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I want to dye a pair of CL Very Prive's that were dyed pewter, from silver, BACK to silver.  What steps/products do you recommend for this DIY task?  I want them to look like the original metallic silver Prive color.  This is my first time attempting anything DIY.  

I searched the threads for the sole color,Behr Bijou Red in High Gloss, but I mainly need a color match for the silver.  TIA!


----------



## Coco Coquette

Hi Ladies!  I'm new to the DIY, so I have a color combo question for you.  Would a pale gold leather/sun AB crystal combo look good together?  The other color I'm looking at is the jonquil AB.  I don't want to purchase anything before consulting the experts!    You all have done amazing jobs with your shoes!


----------



## sakura

Coco Coquette said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm new to the DIY, so I have a color combo question for you.  Would a pale gold leather/sun AB crystal combo look good together?  The other color I'm looking at is the jonquil AB.  I don't want to purchase anything before consulting the experts!    You all have done amazing jobs with your shoes!



I think the Jonquil AB would look better against the pale gold.


----------



## thoang0705

I  everyone's DIY!

So like any project, it takes me forever to complete it.  I started with these brown flats that I found cheap on Ebay.  I would have kept them this color but they were really worn; not to mention a half size too big so they wouldn't stay on my feet.  I figured if I glittered them then the glue would make them a bit stiffer to become wearable.













I picked this pretty bronze glitter (fine) and got to work.  It WOULD have been an easy project if it weren't for all of the creases in the shoes.  What a mess!  After glittering both shoes, I was unsatisfied with the outcome.  It looked really blotchy.  I figured if I sanded the top layer of glitter, I could go back with more glitter - and hopefully, that would make it more smooth. I started sanding some of the glitter and after ten minutes, I stopped.  That glue/glitter is no joke!  So.. I've left them like this for... a couple of weeks.

















SO.  I've decided I'm going to find my electric sander and take all of the glitter off.  And like *Nerdy*, I'm going to paint it with Jacquard Lumiere (either pearlescent blue, pearlescent purple or burgundy) and strass them (depending on the color I choose).  Let's cross fingers that turns out better than this glittering project.


----------



## frick&frack

^sorry it hasn't been easy.  hopefully you'll end up with something you love


----------



## BijouBleu

Hi Ladies! I need your opinion on something. 

I have a pair of black kid elisa's. They were the 3rd pair I bought as I was a sort of dipping my toe into CL land to see if I was ok with owning shoes that cost that much. I've worn them a sum total of 2 times. They're too plain for me (I knew this going in but experimentation blah blah). I'm wondering if I should strass them in jet as I feel I'd get more wear out of them this way, or just let them go to a better home? 

Thanks!!


----------



## katran26

thought I'd share this with my DIY gals - 20% off your order at Artbeads.com (my fave site to buy swarovski crystals)

http://www.artbeads.com/sweet-sale.html?cmp=emp-020811


----------



## erinmiyu

^^thank you! i've been hemming and hawing awhile, but that's a good deal. i think dreamtime creations will price match too, right?


----------



## Hanna_M

I just dropped my little pot of circa 1000 ss12 crystals... all over the place! Thank f*ck I have wooden floorboards! ARGH!

The Alti's are nearly done. Second shoe has all the heel done and just over half the shoe done... they're to be worn with the outfit I'm making Saturday night... I think the next couple of nights are going to be late ones!


----------



## thisismisschris

This thread is really amazing... I don't think I'd have the patience to strass anything, let alone a pair of shoes!

Anyway, I've been wanting some CL canvas wedge espadrilles (Formentera or Menorca) with the natural jute colored rope, but the ones I always find that are my size on the bay are always a different color.

Would it be stupid to get ones that are a lighter color and try to dye the canvas? Has anyone tried this with espadrilles? I'd be worried that the color would bleed onto the jute, even if I did properly mask the shoe. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## vhdos

Coco Coquette said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm new to the DIY, so I have a color combo question for you.  Would a pale gold leather/sun AB crystal combo look good together?  The other color I'm looking at is the jonquil AB.  I don't want to purchase anything before consulting the experts!    You all have done amazing jobs with your shoes!



Have you thought about ordering a Swarovski crystal color chart?  It's $20 (Amazon.com) and the top sheet of the chart is clear plastic so that you can lay it on top of the shoe to get the best match. 
I have found that crystal color does not necessarily have to "match" the background color, but the two colors do need to compliment each other.  I strassed a pair of red patent shoes with  the plain Crystal AB color.  The crystals did not match the red, but it picks up the red tones in the AB effect.


----------



## thisismisschris

thisismisschris said:


> This thread is really amazing... I don't think I'd have the patience to strass anything, let alone a pair of shoes!
> 
> Anyway, I've been wanting some CL canvas wedge espadrilles (Formentera or Menorca) with the natural jute colored rope, but the ones I always find that are my size on the bay are always a different color.
> 
> Would it be stupid to get ones that are a lighter color and try to dye the canvas? Has anyone tried this with espadrilles? I'd be worried that the color would bleed onto the jute, even if I did properly mask the shoe.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!




Haha, I just read what I posted, and I forgot something...
What I meant was, I want some BLACK or NAVY canvas wedge espadrilles, but when I find them in my size on ebay they're always a different color...

Is it possible to dye just the canvas without the color bleeding onto the jute rope?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi ladies, I was wondering what you recommend for strassing a pair of gold glitter heels?  I'm looking into Jonquil AB, but wondering if you had any other suggestions.  The shoes aren't pale gold, more like GOLD gold.  Thanks!


----------



## Illiniluv08

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has attempted to tie-dye their CLs before?  It's something I've been itching to do... I just love the look of the bianca tie dyed pumps, and want to do something similar.  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Does anyone know of a company who can strass a pair of shoes? I really want a pair of CLs strassed for my wedding but I just don't have any time to do them between working a full-time job and taking care of our daughter after work. Our wedding is at the end of March. If anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Does anyone know of a company who can strass a pair of shoes? I really want a pair of CLs strassed for my wedding but I just don't have any time to do them between working a full-time job and taking care of our daughter after work. Our wedding is at the end of March. If anyone knows, please let me know.



Also redo my shoe his shop is on bonanzle and etsy


----------



## poptarts

Finally getting around to strass my first pair, black Decollete with dark indigo crystals


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Can't wait to see the end result, good luck!


----------



## mishybelle

Yay, *poptarts*! I was also thinking of strassing a black pair with dark indigo! I got totally lazy and never got around to it. Plus, I love my Rosellas (the pair I was hoping to strass) as is, and won't entertain the idea of altering them until I run them into the ground. I can't wait to see how your Decolletes will turn out!


----------



## poptarts

*bling*lover*, thank you! *mishybelle*, the dark indigo looks pretty dark straight on, but they sparkle under the light! I think your flat will be beautiful with DI crystals when you decide to do it 

Progress so far (slow strasser here):
Sorry for blurry phone photo.


----------



## joy6899

hi everyone. im a bit new. i hope this isnt a dumb question, but can i buy swarovski crystals from a michaels?


----------



## jeNYC

^ yes but they are NOT worth it, i think they sell it for like around $5 or more for no more than 30 crystals... you can buy it from rhinestoneshop.com, lovetocrystal.com, dreamtimecreations.com, ebay


----------



## katran26

^ I like artbeads.com because you can find coupon code and the ship REALLY fast.


----------



## jamidee

I'm dying to find a pair of shoes in a 39.5 to 40ish to strass jet and another pair to strass volcano. But, I've yet to find a good deal  
I found these Hung ups... and I like the shape. I don't think I would like to wear them if they weren't strassed, but I'm wondering.. in your opinions do you all think they would look pretty strassed? and what color? Think I could paint them and do them with jet crystals?


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Hi everyone! I'm trying to decide which shoes to buy for my wedding! My dress is a champagne color so I don't want a white white shoe. I definitely want Crystal AB as the strassing stone.
Does everyone think the Crystal AB will look good on the gold Fifi? (See pictures below)












My other option would be the Very Prive in white (the SA at the Vegas boutique told me the white is more of an off-white, not a starch white)

Opinions or suggestions?!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kati Elizabeth said:


> Hi everyone! I'm trying to decide which shoes to buy for my wedding! My dress is a champagne color so I don't want a white white shoe. I definitely want Crystal AB as the strassing stone.
> Does everyone think the Crystal AB will look good on the gold Fifi? (See pictures below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other option would be the Very Prive in white (the SA at the Vegas boutique told me the white is more of an off-white, not a starch white)
> 
> Opinions or suggestions?!



IMO, Jonquil AB would look better with the gold and the Crystal AB would look better with silver.


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> I'm dying to find a pair of shoes in a 39.5 to 40ish to strass jet and another pair to strass volcano. But, I've yet to find a good deal
> I found these Hung ups... and I like the shape. I don't think I would like to wear them if they weren't strassed, but I'm wondering.. in your opinions do you all think they would look pretty strassed? and what color? Think I could paint them and do them with jet crystals?



I think they would look good strassed.  I've seen some booties (both in production and press only) that were strassed.  You'll have to look into getting that metallic pair painted or dyed black which has been done here before, and then you can use jet crystals on them.


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

LavenderIce said:


> IMO, Jonquil AB would look better with the gold and the Crystal AB would look better with silver.



Thank you! Another TPF member told me the same thing and I see why. The Jonquil gives off that yellow color and goes better with gold. I'll be calling Barney's and Saks to see if they have silver in stock. I didn't see any online in my size 
Thanks again!


----------



## ochie

*Kati- *IMO they Crystal AB will look stunning than the Jonquil, I think the Jonquil is to yellow..


----------



## thithi

just got these mauresmo for a steal... any suggestions?  dye them and or strass?


----------



## jamidee

Hi!! I have a couple of questions.. if any of you could help. 

I'm in love with Hanna Ms black Altis strassed with Jet... and I was wondering if any of you.. or ms. hanna m herself could tell me the sizes she used? I looked on the forum and I saw some mention of 16ss,6ss,8ss,12ss,20ss but, it's different from what I've seen elsewhere in the forum so I wanted to make sure.

Also, has (link to Baggaholics Youtube video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIWo1...eature=related ) anyone ever answered the question about the color of crystals of the Platine Piggies!? I LOVEEE!!

Thanks!!


----------



## LavenderIce

thithi said:


> just got these mauresmo for a steal... any suggestions?  dye them and or strass?



I can definitely see them being dyed.  Just make sure to check with your cobbler to see if the pleating will take to the dye.  I think the straps on the vamps would be difficult to strass because of the pleating.  But, you can strass the heel, maybe the ankle strap and maybe the edges of straps on the vamps.


----------



## thithi

^ Strassing the edges, heel, and strap would be pretty!  now what color... hmm.. I saw a pair of really lovely purple ones.  or maybe fuchsia?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jamidee said:


> Hi!! I have a couple of questions.. if any of you could help.
> 
> I'm in love with Hanna Ms black Altis strassed with Jet... and I was wondering if any of you.. or ms. hanna m herself could tell me the sizes she used? I looked on the forum and I saw some mention of 16ss,6ss,8ss,12ss,20ss but, it's different from what I've seen elsewhere in the forum so I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, has (link to Baggaholics Youtube video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIWo1...eature=related ) anyone ever answered the question about the color of crystals of the Platine Piggies!? I LOVEEE!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Check the reference forum for DIY pictures thread.  I believe she listed the sizes that she used directly there.  If not you can always PM HannahM.  HTHs and GL


----------



## roussel

Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals


----------



## may3545

Fabulous roussel!!!


----------



## missgiannina

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



they look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## foxcieyello

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



These are lovely!


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



Wow!!


----------



## frick&frack

incredible!  amazing!!!  you're the crystal shoe fairy!!! 



roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals


----------



## jamidee

Can you dye suede? I just bought some blue suede declics off of bay... and I was really hoping for black to do jet crystals?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Gorgeous , Roussel !!!!


----------



## vhdos

LavenderIce said:


> IMO, Jonquil AB would look better with the gold and the Crystal AB would look better with silver.



I have to disagree.  I have strassed with the Crystal AB and I think that they would look absolutely fabulous on that gold metallic background


----------



## thithi

wow, great job roussell!!

suede should be dyeable, but i would probably have a professional do it.


----------



## ashleyrobyn

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



SUPER Hot Roussel!!


----------



## luvluv

Wow! You ladies are extremely creative and patient! Your shoes look amazing!!


----------



## bling*lover

Amazing roussel, your certainly are the  of strass. They are beautiful, congrats on a job well done!


----------



## michellejy

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



These are incredible. 

I've read every page of this and the last thread recently, and I am truly in awe of the talent and creativity of the women on this forum.


----------



## LavenderIce

vhdos said:


> I have to disagree.  I have strassed with the Crystal AB and I think that they would look absolutely fabulous on that gold metallic background



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

vhdos said:


> I have to disagree.  I have strassed with the Crystal AB and I think that they would look absolutely fabulous on that gold metallic background



Do you happen to have pictures?


----------



## chloe speaks

roussel: that is one gorgeous pair you just strassed!

jamiedee: you can dye suede, especially if you're going to strass over it. i haven't done it, but i was researching it.  i think it can make the nap (the fuzzy grain) look less even then original, but if it's just a color base you're looking for...


----------



## roussel

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments. You are all too sweet


----------



## aoqtpi

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



These look great! Amazing job!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm getting mine done by a VERY talented young man named Joey LiMandri. He owns a company called "Redo My Shoe", and he does the most amazing work.  IMHO his strassing is much better than Louboutin's.  

You can preview some of his work here:  http://redomyshoe.blogspot.com/
And this is his website:  http://redomyshoe.com/




Kati Elizabeth said:


> Does anyone know of a company who can strass a pair of shoes? I really want a pair of CLs strassed for my wedding but I just don't have any time to do them between working a full-time job and taking care of our daughter after work. Our wedding is at the end of March. If anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation. Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



*Roussel *these are Super Super Hot!!!!
Love them!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



WOW those are so beautiful!!! You are really an expert Msr. Louboutin should have you to the right!!


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm getting mine done by a VERY talented young man named Joey LiMandri. He owns a company called "Redo My Shoe", and he does the most amazing work.  IMHO his strassing is much better than Louboutin's.
> 
> You can preview some of his work here:  http://redomyshoe.blogspot.com/
> And this is his website:  http://redomyshoe.com/



Thank you for the suggestion. I actually found a fellow TPFer to strass them for me


----------



## LavenderIce

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



Another drop dead gorgeous pair *Roussel*!  As far as I'm concerned the best strass pairs are those done by CL and YOU!  I love each and every pair you do.


----------



## vuittonamour

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm getting mine done by a VERY talented young man named Joey LiMandri. He owns a company called "Redo My Shoe", and he does the most amazing work.  IMHO his strassing is much better than Louboutin's.
> 
> You can preview some of his work here:  http://redomyshoe.blogspot.com/
> And this is his website:  http://redomyshoe.com/



he is known here. he used to pop into this thread asking questions/making comments about strass in general, and then asking how much we would pay for a shoe he strassed. it rubbed some of us the wrong way and i think he may at some point have been banned. some ladies here didn't appreciate his attitude toward them.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Yes I remember him, I believe you are right in saying he was banned, several times if I remember correctly because I think he tried to come back with a different account!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation.  Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals



These are beautiful! GREAT JOB!


----------



## indypup

vuittonamour said:


> he is known here. he used to pop into this thread asking questions/making comments about strass in general, and then asking how much we would pay for a shoe he strassed. it rubbed some of us the wrong way and i think he may at some point have been banned. some ladies here didn't appreciate his attitude toward them.





bling*lover said:


> ^^ Yes I remember him, I believe you are right in saying he was banned, several times if I remember correctly because I think he tried to come back with a different account!



Yes, he was banned a few times.  The first time he was banned for openly discussing selling his shoes, which is not allowed.  The second and however many times after that: multiple ID's.

I think what he does is ridiculous.  Strassing Jolie Noeuds and Lady Pages (that last one makes me sick)?  Some things are simply not meant to be adorned further.  But by talking about him, I am giving him attention so I will stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm getting mine done by a VERY talented young man named Joey LiMandri. He owns a company called "Redo My Shoe", and he does the most amazing work.  IMHO his strassing is much better than Louboutin's.
> 
> You can preview some of his work here:  http://redomyshoe.blogspot.com/
> And this is his website:  http://redomyshoe.com/



Never mind


----------



## Dessye

roussel said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to share my latest creation. Blue suede Madame Claude with Meridian Blue crystals


----------



## roussel

LavenderIce said:


> Another drop dead gorgeous pair *Roussel*! As far as I'm concerned the best strass pairs are those done by CL and YOU! I love each and every pair you do.


 
You are too sweet M!  Thank you again ladies for the lovely comments.  It is really flattering coming from all of you.


----------



## jamidee

has anyone strassed Hung Ups? I found a really good deal but I'm having the hardest time picturing them strassed.... any suggestions? I'm not totally sure I love the style, I've never seen them on feet ? I really want to do volcano or jet.. but I think I want to save the jet for a different shoe that I love...and for some reason I think maybe they'll look better in volcano? What do you think? :afrocool: && of course I'll paint them the appropriate color for either crystal. 




thanks in advance!!:urock:


----------



## vhdos

^That would be a lot of crystals on that particular style.  Strassing seems better suited for more "delicate" styles, but I suppose those could work if you really wanted to try it.  There's a new crystal color out this year called "Crystal Silver Night" that's very pretty.  It's a dark, smokey, silvery gray.


----------



## indypup

Months ago, I totally posted about wanting to strass a pair of Hung Ups!  I fell in love with the strass Fastissima, so I thought Hung Ups were a wonderful compromise.  I would leave them pewter and definitely either do Black Diamond or the Silver Shade on dreamtime creations's website.  That will be gorgeous.

Here's a pic of the Fastissima...


----------



## foxcieyello

OMG these are hot!


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone decorated the heels of Nude Patent CL´s with strass or glitter?


----------



## jamidee

I remember there was something mentioned of a clear color chart that you can get somewhere for 20.00 that you can place over shoes? Would anyone be kind enough to tell me where to get that? Thanks!


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

jamidee said:


> I remember there was something mentioned of a clear color chart that you can get somewhere for 20.00 that you can place over shoes? Would anyone be kind enough to tell me where to get that? Thanks!


I believe on Amazon.com!


----------



## vhdos

^Yup, I got mine from Amazon.  Just do a search for Swarovski crystal color chart.  I got mine from "Crystal Rhinestone Boutique" and it was about $20.  That seller has the two new 2011 colors on her charts too (Sunflower and Crystal Silver Night).


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

WOW!  These made me drool a little just now. LOL.  



indypup said:


> Months ago, I totally posted about wanting to strass a pair of Hung Ups!  I fell in love with the strass Fastissima, so I thought Hung Ups were a wonderful compromise.  I would leave them pewter and definitely either do Black Diamond or the Silver Shade on dreamtime creations's website.  That will be gorgeous.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Fastissima...


----------



## vuittonamour

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone decorated the heels of Nude Patent CL´s with strass or glitter?



i believe indypup has a pair of nudish-colored petit rats done in silk crystals, silk AB, and another color i can't remember. she did a difficult 3-color combo. i believe someone else also had a pair nude declics(?) done by a PFer but posted in the older thread. someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## katran26

*finally* finished my DIY strass project 

pics here: http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/


----------



## michellejy

^ You did a fantastic job.


----------



## katran26

thanks so much *michellejy*


----------



## vhdos

I just won these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1093wt_1141

I plan to strass them.  The color of the shoes is a very light green and I think that I have a lot of choice as far as crystal color is concerned.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

_*My Second DIY ..

Maggie 140 with JET Swarovski Crystals of 3 sizes.*_

*Before : *






*After : *







*Close up shot :*


----------



## ohNina

You girls are so talented!  they all look fantastic.  I have a pair of NP's in Brown/Red stripe fabric.  I believe they were called Africa??? something.  Do you think there would be any way to strass them?  Or do you think the stripes would show too much?  Maybe I could stripe strass them, haha.


----------



## frick&frack

katran26 said:


> *finally* finished my DIY strass project


^fabulous job!!!  the volcano is gorgeous!




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> _*My Second DIY ..
> 
> Maggie 140 with JET Swarovski Crystals of 3 sizes.*_


^you made a great decision to strass these!  you took a beautiful pair of shoes & made them outstanding!!!


----------



## foxcieyello

seductive, your maggies look so good that I wouldn't be surprised if Mr. Louboutin himself decided it was time to upgrade the maggies with some strass


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm wondering, what would I need to do to a pair of patent leather CL's to make them silver?  Would I need to sand them to make the paint stick?  How would this affect the end result?


----------



## indypup

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> _*My Second DIY ..
> 
> Maggie 140 with JET Swarovski Crystals of 3 sizes.*_
> 
> *Before : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up shot :*


I literally gasped.  These look so good.

*oakenfold*, more details please!  What color are your shoes currently and what do you want to do with them?  You can't dye patent, but you can strass or glitter over the patent depending on what the style is and what color they are.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Seductive*....stunning.  These Maggies look a trillion times better it's like a completely different shoe!  Well done m'dear


----------



## poptarts

roussel & ^SeDuCTive^, stunning shoes! You guys are incredibly talented.


Checking in with progress (black patent Decollete w/dark indigo crystals)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Well, I haven't decided yet.  I bought a pair of silver pigalle's to strass, and after a few wears, I have been able to stretch them to feel comfortable.  But I'm not sure bc of the heel height and no platform, that I can make it through a whole wedding day of standing, dancing, pictures, etc comfortably. SO..I am looking for a pair of silver VP's or HP's, but they are SO hard to find in my size, bc they are an older style.  I've found many pairs of HP's and VP's on ebay and Bonanaza, but they're not silver.  Some are  nappa leather, but a lot of them are patent. Just wondering if any of you have successfully dyed or painted a pair of patent leather heels, and if so, how you did it?



indypup said:


> I literally gasped.  These look so good.
> 
> *oakenfold*, more details please!  What color are your shoes currently and what do you want to do with them?  You can't dye patent, but you can strass or glitter over the patent depending on what the style is and what color they are.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I forgot to mention, the two pairs of CL's that I am looking at now are yellow patent, and one pair of black patent.  I am going for a silver shoe, with Crystal AB strass.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

I just bought a pair of Black Satin Very Prive's on ebay and want to strass them blue but don't know which blue to use! Choices choices choices... Cobalt, Dark Indigo or Merdian Blue?  Has anyone strassed a pair of black loubs with one of these colors?


----------



## vhdos

dirtyaddiction said:


> I just bought a pair of Black Satin Very Prive's on ebay and want to strass them blue but don't know which blue to use! Choices choices choices... Cobalt, Dark Indigo or Merdian Blue?  Has anyone strassed a pair of black loubs with one of these colors?



How about the Crystal Metallic Blue?


----------



## TheDarqStarr

I've seen some say you can strass this with Crystal AB and others say Alexandrite. What have you all seen to be better to get this color.
http://raindropsofsapphire.files.wo...an-louboutin-daffodil-beyonce.jpg?w=500&h=676


The CL site says the very riche shoe is silver (it looks the exact same as the daffodil) I'm thinking they are the same finish different style.
Do they mean the color of the material also or do you think they are just referring to the strass. 
What say you. 

this is the finish I want.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-riche-120mm.html#product-detailed-view

I've also seen these shoes look grey in different light. Are those grey crystals that look clear in different light or clear crystals that look grey in different light. Ah, the confusion.

Looking Grey.





Pic Courtesy of Glamourwhore blogspot

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5JUIRCZYF.../s400/louboutin-daffodile-glitter-gallery.jpg


This is my first post please alert me if something is wrong. I'm sorry if these pics are big. Pm me some instructions and I will make them smaller. I do apologize for the size.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Those are the Daffodil that Beyonce was wearing at the Knick's game, right?  They are incredible looking shoes.  I would say the base is a silver shoe, probably with Crystal AB stones.  

That's the look I'm trying to achieve (not the heel height, but the color), and I think you'd need a silver shoe with AB crystals to replicate that color combo.




TheDarqStarr said:


> I've seen some say you can strass this with Crystal AB and others say Alexandrite. What have you all seen to be better to get this color.
> http://raindropsofsapphire.files.wo...an-louboutin-daffodil-beyonce.jpg?w=500&h=676
> 
> 
> The CL site says the very riche shoe is silver (it looks the exact same as the daffodil) I'm thinking they are the same finish different style.
> Do they mean the color of the material also or do you think they are just referring to the strass.
> What say you.
> 
> this is the finish I want.
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-riche-120mm.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> I've also seen these shoes look grey in different light. Are those grey crystals that look clear in different light or clear crystals that look grey in different light. Ah, the confusion.
> 
> Looking Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic Courtesy of Glamourwhore blogspot
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5JUIRCZYF.../s400/louboutin-daffodile-glitter-gallery.jpg
> 
> 
> This is my first post please alert me if something is wrong. I'm sorry if these pics are big. Pm me some instructions and I will make them smaller. I do apologize for the size.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I was just going through the old DIY thread, and I read that Speedah (I think), painted a pair of patent CL's with NAIL POLISH!  Is this a good idea?  Does this really work?

I wouldn't be leaving them polish painted.  They would be strassed over the polish. Do you think it would chip, and do you think it's a good idea to glue crystals over nail polish?


----------



## TheDarqStarr

I was thinking the same thing. Thanks for the start. oakenfoldgoddess
Now the grey look on the last photo. I'm thinking that's just the lighting. Because hers looked absolutely silver NOT grey.

But what I'm going to do is silver shoe with Clear AB swarovski crystal.

Does anyone advise AGAINST that? Or do I need another color for dimension. I hope not, but correct me before I start.


----------



## soleilbrun

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> _*My Second DIY ..*_
> 
> _*Maggie 140 with JET Swarovski Crystals of 3 sizes.*_
> 
> *Before : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up shot :*


 
To be honest, when I saw the first photo I thought " they are great just as they are".  I was scared! But theennn...  The finished product is so much better.  I didn't think it was possible to improve on a already perfect shoe.  Congratulations! it was just the touch of class that was needed to separate the amateurs from the pros.


----------



## sakura

TheDarqStarr said:


> The CL site says the very riche shoe is silver (it looks the exact same as the daffodil) I'm thinking they are the same finish different style.
> Do they mean the color of the material also or do you think they are just referring to the strass.
> What say you.



The Very Riche uses the moonlight crystal.


----------



## TheDarqStarr

sakura said:


> The Very Riche uses the moonlight crystal.



Do you think the daffodil uses the moonlight crystal also? Or a mixture of moonlight and others. Is the moonlight an AB crystal?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## sakura

TheDarqStarr said:


> Do you think the daffodil uses the moonlight crystal also? Or a mixture of moonlight and others. Is the moonlight an AB crystal?
> Thank you for your help.



I believe the Daffodil uses crystal AB, but there may be a version available with the moonlight crystal.

The moonlight crystal looks clear except in certain angles where there's a *slight* blue tint.


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm finally getting round to start my DIY, but need advice/guidance in terms of which crystal colour to go for.

Shoes---lady lynch 
Colour--- Rouge 

Options of colours are:

GARNET
GARNET AB

RUBY
RUBY AB
RUBY SATIN 5S/7S ONLY 

SIAM
SIAM AB
DARK SIAM
LIGHT SIAM SATIN
SIAM SATIN 20S ONLY

pics of Siam's. Garnet and Ruby's to follow

TY


----------



## **shoelover**

ruby, ruby ab, and ruby satin..


----------



## **shoelover**

garnet and garnet ab..

which does one choose for the rouge lady lynch?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> How about the Crystal Metallic Blue?



ahhh too many good choices! I think ima strass with jet then strass a blue pair blue lol


----------



## TheDarqStarr

so I'm going to take the plunge and go for the crystal AB. For this effect.

Or do you think that's the moonlight crystal. I'm really afraid of it coming out to murky grey that's why I'm leaning toward the crystal AB but I can see how you are talking about the slight bluish tint.


----------



## sakura

TheDarqStarr said:


> so I'm going to take the plunge and go for the crystal AB. For this effect.
> 
> Or do you think that's the moonlight crystal. I'm really afraid of it coming out to murky grey that's why I'm leaning toward the crystal AB but I can see how you are talking about the slight bluish tint.



That's definitely not the moonlight crystal.


----------



## bling*lover

*Shoelover:* I really like the ruby ab, I like that it has fuschia tones in it!


----------



## TheDarqStarr

sakura said:


> That's definitely not the moonlight crystal.




Thank you for helping me with my annoying indecisiveness. I will take the plunge and go for a couple hundred dollars worth of Crystal AB in 3 or four different sizes. You have been so helpful, you are a sweetheart.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I was wondering, if you wanted to put cone spikes through a pigalle, HOW would you get them through the toebox, since a lot of them screw in???  I am really considering a DIY project, recreating the Pigalili.  http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalili-120mm-14408.html#product-detailed-view

Any suggestions on where to buy the studs or how to execute this?  Thanks.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I was wondering, if you wanted to put cone spikes through a pigalle, HOW would you get them through the toebox, since a lot of them screw in???  I am really considering a DIY project, recreating the Pigalili.  http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalili-120mm-14408.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> Any suggestions on where to buy the studs or how to execute this?  Thanks.



You need a leather hole punch and you can buy studs on ebay


----------



## vhdos

My strass project CLs arrived today.  I ordered Jonquil AB crystals.  I can't wait to get started again!  I'll post some before and after pics.  I'll probably have them done within a few days (after the crystals arrive).  I strass pretty quick because I get obsessed and can't put it down...


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Looking forward to it, what style are you strassing?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

TheDarqStarr said:


> so I'm going to take the plunge and go for the crystal AB. For this effect.
> 
> Or do you think that's the moonlight crystal. I'm really afraid of it coming out to murky grey that's why I'm leaning toward the crystal AB but I can see how you are talking about the slight bluish tint.



Thoses are called Crystal* AQUA AB*


----------



## ochie

*yup I think its aquamarine AB, Here is my DIY aquamarine AB 
*


----------



## chloe speaks

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I was wondering, if you wanted to put cone spikes through a pigalle, HOW would you get them through the toebox, since a lot of them screw in??? I am really considering a DIY project, recreating the Pigalili. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalili-120mm-14408.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> Any suggestions on where to buy the studs or how to execute this? Thanks.


 
there's been alot posted on this throughout this thread. only one brave soul has really done this to date. she did a pair of Ariella boots but did not use the screw-in but the pronged studs. 

there is no source for the exact size stud that CLs use in small quantities to date. most are larger!

imho, you will definitely have your work cut out for you to put prongs on the Pigalle! keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ochie said:


> *yup I think its aquamarine AB, Here is my DIY aquamarine AB
> *



OMG !
They look fabulous Ochie !
May i ask about the color & Base material of your Miss Box?


----------



## ochie

*^^^ Thanks! here is the picture of the base..*


----------



## moshi_moshi

ochie said:


> *yup I think its aquamarine AB, Here is my DIY aquamarine AB *


 
OMG *OCHIE*!!!!  i am in love with these!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I know, I saw them in the old DIY thread and they came out fantastic!!!  I really wanted to duplicate the pigalili, but I haven't done a single DIY yet, and I am SO afraid to begin the journey with studs, LOL.  I was just curious about it, not sure if I really intend to poke  holes in my silver pigalle.  If I ruined them I would just die!!!

*vhdos* when you get started PLEASE post pics.  I love that color.  I just bought a pair of gold Yolanda's, they're on their way.  I was thinking of starting my very first strassing project.  Do you think Jonquil AB is the best color for them?  Here is the link to them:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I was told by someone else that I shouldn't bother to strass them bc of the exposed platform.  What do you ladies think?  Yay or nay?


chloe speaks said:


> there's been alot posted on this throughout this thread. only one brave soul has really done this to date. she did a pair of Ariella boots but did not use the screw-in but the pronged studs.
> 
> there is no source for the exact size stud that CLs use in small quantities to date. most are larger!
> 
> imho, you will definitely have your work cut out for you to put prongs on the Pigalle! keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

dirtyaddiction said:


> You need a leather hole punch and you can buy studs on ebay



I was wondering the same question, but to think of punch a hole on the CL shoes? I would add spikes at all. I love the black lady peep very mix strass, and been searching how to get those pyramid studs (believe they are non-metal), however, nothing came out....might just wait till CL boutique has them.....


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I know, I saw them in the old DIY thread and they came out fantastic!!!  I really wanted to duplicate the pigalili, but I haven't done a single DIY yet, and I am SO afraid to begin the journey with studs, LOL.  I was just curious about it, not sure if I really intend to poke  holes in my silver pigalle.  If I ruined them I would just die!!!
> 
> *vhdos* when you get started PLEASE post pics.  I love that color.  I just bought a pair of gold Yolanda's, they're on their way.  I was thinking of starting my very first strassing project.  Do you think Jonquil AB is the best color for them?  Here is the link to them:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I was told by someone else that I shouldn't bother to strass them bc of the exposed platform.  What do you ladies think?  Yay or nay?



Yes, I think that the Jonquil AB would look lovely over a gold shoe.  As far as the exposed platform is concerned, it might be a little tricky around the line at the platform, but it could probably be done.  You might also have a bit more crystal loss around that area (because of the gap), but just make sure that you purchase enough crystals for replacement as needed.


----------



## vhdos

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Looking forward to it, what style are you strassing?



I just won these for $90.00 on EBay:


They are a light green patent and a light green linen-type fabric.  The linen fabric has hints of yellow in it, which is why I felt that the Jonquil AB crystals were the perfect match.  My Swarovski crystal color chart really came in handy!  
Once I strass them, I thought that they would make a cute shoe for Easter brunch at the Country Club


----------



## bling*lover

^^ They will look gorgeous, and because they are strappy they shouldn't take to long to strass. Good luck, can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks!  I strass pretty quick anyways, so these should be done in a day or two (after receiving my crystals).


----------



## 5elle

vhdos said:


> I just won these for $90.00 on EBay:
> View attachment 1349011
> 
> They are a light green patent and a light green linen-type fabric.  The linen fabric has hints of yellow in it, which is why I felt that the Jonquil AB crystals were the perfect match.  My Swarovski crystal color chart really came in handy!
> Once I strass them, I thought that they would make a cute shoe for Easter brunch at the Country Club



I'm not even sure I would strass these shoes, they are TDF already!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

5elle said:


> I'm not even sure I would strass these shoes, they are TDF already!



strass! strass! strass! loll


----------



## dirtyaddiction

JadeCrystal0610 said:


> I was wondering the same question, but to think of punch a hole on the CL shoes? I would add spikes at all. I love the black lady peep very mix strass, and been searching how to get those pyramid studs (believe they are non-metal), however, nothing came out....might just wait till CL boutique has them.....



you could always glue them on first and then punch them in later if the spikes/studs fall off?


----------



## willwork4shoes

Everyone who posts in this thread does such an amazing job that you've inspired me to give it a DIY try too!  Here's what I've done so far.
I started with these:





And turned them into these:





And then I took these:





and made them into these:





I need to clean them up and spray them with hairspray as soon as they are dry so I will post some better pics when they are finally finished.  I wish I could capture the glitter better, they look so pretty IRL.


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous glittering!!!  love your new shoes!



willwork4shoes said:


> Everyone who posts in this thread does such an amazing job that you've inspired me to give it a DIY try too!  Here's what I've done so far.
> I started with these:
> And turned them into these:
> 
> And then I took these:
> and made them into these:
> 
> I need to clean them up and spray them with hairspray as soon as they are dry so I will post some better pics when they are finally finished.  I wish I could capture the glitter better, they look so pretty IRL.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Frick, hopefully I'll get better at taking pics


----------



## PyAri

ochie said:


> *yup I think its aquamarine AB, Here is my DIY aquamarine AB *


Ochie!!!! Gorgeous, love them!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Love the glitter!


----------



## vhdos

5elle said:


> I'm not even sure I would strass these shoes, they are TDF already!



Thanks, but I'm dying to strass another pair and I think that they will be gorgeous with crystals


----------



## jamidee

My shoes arrive soon! Finally found a pair I want to strass!! Going to strass Magenta Pigalles 120mm! 













I've been dying to do volcano... what do you think?


----------



## MizGlamour

jamidee said:


> My shoes arrive soon! Finally found a pair I want to strass!! Going to strass Magenta Pigalles 120mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dying to do volcano... what do you think?


 
I love the color, these shoes are super cute!!


----------



## roussel

Oh yay jamidee! What crystals are you using?
willwork, nice job on the glitters.  congrats!


----------



## jamidee

Roussel: I emailed a lady that someone on here put and got a price list. I'm thinking of using her or artbeats or dreamtimecreations.... and as for the color... I'm thinking volcano. I've been dying to do volcano and I hope that will work! You're a strass diva so what do you think...volcano?

Also, I was going to pm you because I still can't figure out why people start in random spots and work towards each other instead of starting at one end of the shoe and working towards the other? This is my first strass job, but I'm sooo excited!! sooo we shall see!!


----------



## foxcieyello

*JAMIDEE* please let me in on the secret of where you got those beautiful Magenta Pigalles...i need those in my life...like badly (lol)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, Volcano would be perfect!  Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## vhdos

jamidee said:


> Roussel: I emailed a lady that someone on here put and got a price list. I'm thinking of using her or artbeats or dreamtimecreations.... and as for the color... I'm thinking volcano. I've been dying to do volcano and I hope that will work! You're a strass diva so what do you think...volcano?
> 
> *Also, I was going to pm you because I still can't figure out why people start in random spots and work towards each other instead of starting at one end of the shoe and working towards the other?* This is my first strass job, but I'm sooo excited!! sooo we shall see!!



I found that applying the larger crystals in random spots and then working towards them, was very difficult and time consuming.  I had a much easier time just starting at one end of the shoe and randomly placing the different size crystals.  I would apply E6000 adhesive with a toothpick to about a one inch section of the shoe and then apply the different size crystals.  Then I would take a clean toothpick and press down each, individual crystal before moving on to the next section.  The end result looks more "random" and not so planned out with large crystals in uniform spots everywhere.
Best of luck!  I'm sure that your shoes will look amazing


----------



## chloe speaks

*jamidee*: I think volcano on those magenta pigalles are going to look amazing!

I second the advice about going randomly from one end of the shoe to the other; it's more satisfying as you go because you can see how great it's going to look plus it looks better imho! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 5elle

vhdos said:


> Thanks, but I'm dying to strass another pair and I think that they will be gorgeous with crystals



In that case can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

What color crystals are these?  http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalili-120mm-14408.html#more-photos


----------



## jamidee

I found them on bay!! but, she got them from nm! Aren't they fabulous!? I almost feel bad for wanting to cover them with crystals! ALMOSSSTTTTT


foxcieyello said:


> *JAMIDEE* please let me in on the secret of where you got those beautiful Magenta Pigalles...i need those in my life...like badly (lol)


----------



## ochie

*moshi- *thank you! I finished these shoes last year and already posted them way back, I need to do another DIY project,  

*willwork- *they turned out gorgeous! I've never done glitters, I should try it next time..

*pyari-* Thank you! 

*jamidee-* I would go for volcano, but its up too you!


----------



## willwork4shoes

ochie said:


> *moshi- *thank you! I finished these shoes last year and already posted them way back, I need to do another DIY project,
> 
> *willwork- *they turned out gorgeous! I've never done glitters, I should try it next time..
> 
> *pyari-* Thank you!
> 
> *jamidee-* I would go for volcano, but its up too you!


 

Ochie, your Strass turned out beautiful!  I'm going to have to try strassing a pair next

Thank you Roussel, Oakenfoldgodess for the kind words.  It's so easy to do the glitter that now I want to do all of my shoes.  I have to stop myself and move on to strassing.

Jamidee, I think Volcano would be gorgeous on those Pigalles.


----------



## Faraasha

Before I explain... I want to show you something and I want you all to tell me what you think... 





It's the Dubai Skyline...


----------



## PyAri

Airbrush?


----------



## Sina

I have been looking for a pair of glittered Louboutins for my wedding but haven't been able to find the perfect pair. This thread is so inspiring. I am trying to get the courage to glitter my black suede yoyos. I'm so scared! Since it is black suede, could I use a purple/silver glitter on it? Or would it be too dark? Where do you get the glitter? From a craft store? I also like the look of the different sizes of glitter. Do I just mix them together?


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> Before I explain... I want to show you something and I want you all to tell me what you think...
> 
> View attachment 1350758
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Dubai Skyline...


 
Noooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Faraasha said:


> Before I explain... I want to show you something and I want you all to tell me what you think...
> 
> View attachment 1350758
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Dubai Skyline...


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!!





jeNYC said:


>



Lol.. ... Thanks for the honestly guys... I'm not doing this... I just wanted to consider options for the future... 

I'm afraid of wearing the beige MBBs outside because man parts of my town is filthy with car exhaust and general dirt... I sometimes come back home with literally blackened feet... Worried about them...


----------



## jeNYC

Faraasha said:


> Lol.. ... Thanks for the honestly guys... I'm not doing this... I just wanted to consider options for the future...
> 
> I'm afraid of wearing the beige MBBs outside because man parts of my town is filthy with car exhaust and general dirt... I sometimes come back home with literally blackened feet... Worried about them...


 
have you worn your beige pigalle out yet? did they blackened?


----------



## Akalyah

OMG I didnt know about this thread.. Im so impressed with what i've seen so far..>!!


----------



## jenayb

http://www.barneys.com/Fifi-Strass/500728003,default,pd.html 



Can I get away with a pair of black Fifis or Elisas with the volcano to duplicate this look...???


----------



## Faraasha

jeNYC said:


> have you worn your beige pigalle out yet? did they blackened?



Lol nope... I only wore them at friends' homes or my own... But my beige Bibi did get blackened...


----------



## Akalyah

I have an idean now..
Already seen a shoe i wanna strass!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*faraasha* - imho i would consider dyeing them black if they get too dirty instead of the airbrush


----------



## chloe speaks

Faraasha said:


> ...because *man parts* of my town is filthy with car exhaust and general dirt...


 
^^^Faraasha, I was skimming this thread, and I did a double take on what this meant 

I concur, leave those beauties as is! Gorgeous beigey....


----------



## Faraasha

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^Faraasha, I was skimming this thread, and I did a double take on what this meant
> 
> I concur, leave those beauties as is! Gorgeous beigey....



:lolots:

I totally missed that!!!


----------



## jamidee

I'm still debating (even though I already have the shoes) what I've been debating for months... do I like the look that the darker purple gives under volcano crystals or the look the lighter more magenta purple gives? Opinions? :wondering
Since I can't decide on my own apparently. 

darker purple: http://www.barneys.com/Fifi-Strass/5...efault,pd.html 
Lighter purple: those fontanetes  I forgot who made them... but they are beautiful!

orrr should I just stop being a worry-wart and JUST DO IT LIKE NIKE!?


----------



## roussel

^ just do it! volcano


----------



## jamidee

okkkkkk. I'm just having major shoe envy over Bagg's Volcano Pigalles...and to achieve this I'd need to paint the base dark purple... whereas my magenta base seems to bring out more pink. Decisions decisions.





Trying to decide which look I like better... so if anyone has DIY volcano loubies that had a pink or lighter purple base...feel free to post pics so I can see the difference of the effect! Thanks!!


----------



## vhdos

My crystals came today and I'm dying to start.  However, I think I'm going to have to wait just a bit longer.  I have to strass a buckle too and the best size for that is the SS16.  The largest crystal I have already ordered is SS12 (because that's all they had in stock at the time).  I decided rather than start my strass project and go with the SS12 (which is not ideal), I went ahead and ordered some SS16 that are now back in stock.  I really wanted to start tonight, but I want the job done right....


----------



## indypup

*jami*, don't touch the base!  I think the magenta is PERFECT for volcano!  I will totally be living vicariously through you... I have been wanting to strass that exact Pigalle in Volcano.   I think that as long as you choose a base that compliments the crystals, you'll be fine.


----------



## indypup

Ok, so I just got these today and I am not sure if the color looks good on me. So, I'm thinking about dyeing them (having them dyed) either anthracite or copper. Copper would probably be easiest since these already have a warm base, but I would love an anthracite shoe.














Photobucket (or my internet) is being glitchy, so these are the only pics I have right now.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ i like that colour on you..though anthracite would look stunning.


----------



## **shoelover**

bling*lover thank you for your input on my lady lynch's. 


  I  need the final push..i've narrowed down the crystals..i peeled them off my card..so which would you all choose?..other recommendations would be good too..


Left Shoe -- Dark Siam / Siam AB

or 

Right Shoe --Ruby / ruby AB 

Thank you!


----------



## vhdos

^My vote is Light Siam AB.  It's such a gorgeous color and the iridescent effect (the AB) sparkles with various colors besides just red.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^ I second Light Siam AB. I am fascinated by it, and I have a feeling it will be very chameleonlike, in some light very light pink to deep ruby glow.


----------



## Sina

If I want to glitter my black suede yoyos, do I have to use black glitter or can I do a purple/silver mix? I'm terrified of messing my shoes up, someone help please!


----------



## roussel

^ i vote for ruby!


----------



## sarasmith3269

i like the one on the right!


----------



## ochie

ruby!


----------



## jeNYC

Sina said:


> If I want to glitter my black suede yoyos, do I have to use black glitter or can I do a purple/silver mix? I'm terrified of messing my shoes up, someone help please!


 
it depends on what color you want??  why dun u try to mix the purple and silver glitter together to see what it looks like against something black.  glitter is not as expensive as the crystals so try it out!


----------



## jamidee

yea ruby!!!


----------



## Akalyah

My mouth is still in aweeeeee....!!


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> ^My vote is Light Siam AB.  It's such a gorgeous color and the iridescent effect (the AB) sparkles with various colors besides just red.





chloe speaks said:


> ^^ I second Light Siam AB. I am fascinated by it, and I have a feeling it will be very chameleonlike, in some light very light pink to deep ruby glow.





roussel said:


> ^ i vote for ruby!





sarasmith3269 said:


> i like the one on the right!





ochie said:


> ruby!





jamidee said:


> yea ruby!!!



Thank you vhdos, chloe, rossel, sarasmith, ochie, jamidee.

I was going to do 2 colour crystals of dark siam/ siam ab...or ruby/ ruby ab..but little 

 should i just be picking one colors crystal to do the shoes in i.e ruby ab etc or should i be using 2  crystals colors.. 

i just want them to be really sparkly..


----------



## sakura

**shoelover** said:


> Thank you vhdos, chloe, rossel, sarasmith, ochie, jamidee.
> 
> I was going to do 2 colour crystals of dark siam/ siam ab...or ruby/ ruby ab..but little
> 
> should i just be picking one colors crystal to do the shoes in i.e ruby ab etc or should i be using 2  crystals colors..
> 
> i just want them to be really sparkly..



I would pick only one color crystal.


----------



## roussel

I'd also pick just one color.


----------



## Sina

jeNYC said:


> it depends on what color you want??  why dun u try to mix the purple and silver glitter together to see what it looks like against something black.  glitter is not as expensive as the crystals so try it out!



I guess I'm just scared the black will show too much through the glitter making it look diy and sloppy. Will it look that way? Should I stick with black glitter?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Maybe mix the two colors of glitter, and make sure you get really fine glitter.  IMHO the chunkier glitter always looks "cheaper" or very DIY.  Just my thoughts...



Sina said:


> I guess I'm just scared the black will show too much through the glitter making it look diy and sloppy. Will it look that way? Should I stick with black glitter?


----------



## Dessye

I think that the Ruby AB would be the best, *shoe*! I agree with the others that only one crystal should be used. Using more than one color might look funny


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Maybe mix the two colors of glitter, and make sure you get really fine glitter. IMHO the chunkier glitter always looks "cheaper" or very DIY. Just my thoughts...


 
Not a bad idea, IMO.  Yes, definitely use the fine glitter.  You could do a test on another material to see what the effect would be like?


----------



## **shoelover**

sakura said:


> I would pick only one color crystal.





roussel said:


> I'd also pick just one color.





Dessye said:


> I think that the Ruby AB would be the best, *shoe*! I agree with the others that only one crystal should be used. Using more than one color might look funny



 I'm glad i asked now, otherwise i would botched this DIY before I began! I have decided to go with the ruby ab. 

thank you all for your advice and guidance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I think thats a good choice  I look forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## vhdos

**shoelover** said:


> I'm glad i asked now, otherwise i would botched this DIY before I began! I have decided to go with the ruby ab.
> 
> thank you all for your advice and guidance. I really appreciate it.



Good choice  The "AB" effect will give you more sparkle than a flat color crystal.  Best of luck on your DIY project.


----------



## jeNYC

Sina said:


> I guess I'm just scared the black will show too much through the glitter making it look diy and sloppy. Will it look that way? Should I stick with black glitter?


 
buy all 3 colors and see how it would look.  a bottle of glitter is probably like $6 if you get the martha stewart brand, which some ppl here use.  its also sold in Michael's



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Maybe mix the two colors of glitter, and make sure you get really fine glitter. IMHO the chunkier glitter always looks "cheaper" or very DIY. Just my thoughts...


 
yes, get the "fine" glitter


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos - thanks..

Anyone know what  crystal size cl uses, or does this depend on the style of  shoe? 

TIA


----------



## vhdos

^Not sure what sizes CL uses, but I use anything between SS5-SS16.  I prefer combinations of SS7-SS16 (usually choosing about 4 different sizes for each project).  For my latest project, I'm using SS7, SS9, SS12, and SS16.


----------



## vuittonamour

i just thought of an interesting DIY for brides...i am kind of surprised CL has not done something like this. does anyone know of those little flatback pearl thingies that michaels/craft stores sell? what about covering a shoe in those? i think they would look similar to the "studio" but with a pearly-sheen!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi ladies, I'm going to be starting my very first DIY strassing project.  So siked about this!  I just won these on eBay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3530wt_1141  Any suggestions on what color crystal to use???  I saw in the old DIY thread that handbag_newbie strassed this exact same pair with Vitral Light (I believe).  I never would've thought of this color combo, or that it would look as great as it did, being that the linen is a cream color.  I'm going to be leaving the heels gold. 
Can't wait to hear your suggestions...


----------



## PyAri

indypup said:


> Ok, so I just got these today and I am not sure if the color looks good on me. So, I'm thinking about dyeing them (having them dyed) either anthracite or copper. Copper would probably be easiest since these already have a warm base, but I would love an anthracite shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket (or my internet) is being glitchy, so these are the only pics I have right now.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


 Anthracite would be really nice!!


----------



## danaddesign

My non CL practice shoes are turning into quite the project before the strassing has even begun. I've decided that if they turn out ultra fab they may eventually turn into my wedding shoes leaving the Very Prive for a future wear it more often strass project. So, shoes are dyed a light aqua blue, soles were replaced to an aqua blue leather sole (they'll obviously be my something blue if they make the cut when all is said and done) and I'm almost ready to start strassing away with crystal AB. My only question is... How do you talented ladies suggest I apply the glue? In dots so that each crystal is placed on top of a glue dot or do I spread it in a thin solid layer small sections at a time and then place the crystals? I'll be using E6000 and the shoes are satin. I guess I'm wondering how the glue will look between the crystals if I apply it in sections. I know it dries clear but what will the tiny satin areas between the stones look like if they are covered in glue? Any help is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance ~Dana


----------



## lolitablue

danaddesign said:


> My non CL practice shoes are turning into quite the project before the strassing has even begun. I've decided that if they turn out ultra fab they may eventually turn into my wedding shoes leaving the Very Prive for a future wear it more often strass project. So, shoes are dyed a light aqua blue, soles were replaced to an aqua blue leather sole (they'll obviously be my something blue if they make the cut when all is said and done) and I'm almost ready to start strassing away with crystal AB. My only question is... How do you talented ladies suggest I apply the glue? In dots so that each crystal is placed on top of a glue dot or do I spread it in a thin solid layer small sections at a time and then place the crystals? I'll be using E6000 and the shoes are satin. I guess I'm wondering how the glue will look between the crystals if I apply it in sections. I know it dries clear but what will the tiny satin areas between the stones look like if they are covered in glue? Any help is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance ~Dana


 
The dotting per crystal may take you forever but you are right, satin may show the glue between spaces.  I found that E6000 showed more than the glue that I used on the second shoe that I strassed.  I am not home so not sure of what kind it was but I will certainly find out for you since I spreaded it.


----------



## vhdos

You can buy syringes to apply glue, but you have to throw them away when done and use new ones each time you begin again (which could mean quite a few syringes unless you're planning on doing your shoes all in one sitting - LOL).  I used E600 and spread the adhesive over about a one inch section at a time, with a toothpick.  I replace the toothpick with a new one when the adhesive starts to get clumpy on the tip.


----------



## vhdos

Okay so here's my progress so far:
Before


The shoes are a combination of a light green linen-type fabric and a light green patent leather.  The sling back and cross-straps (over the toes) are linen fabric and the heel and center cross-strap with buckle (over the toes) are patent leather.


----------



## vhdos

After






I have strassed only the linen fabric parts so far.  The Jonquil AB crystals I have chosen are absolutely perfect
My question is, should I leave the patent alone?  Or should I strass the entire shoe?  I'm kind of liking leaving them as is...


----------



## michellejy

^ I kind of like the mix. Plus then you don't have to mess with strassing around the buckle. It could look a bit "busy" when you get to that point.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

I think you should leave the patent alone it look great the way it is


----------



## dirtyaddiction

I would strass the whole shoe, are you gonna do the heel too?


----------



## bling*lover

vhdos said:


> After
> View attachment 1354333
> 
> 
> View attachment 1354334
> 
> 
> I have strassed only the linen fabric parts so far. The Jonquil AB crystals I have chosen are absolutely perfect
> My question is, should I leave the patent alone? Or should I strass the entire shoe? I'm kind of liking leaving them as is...


 

They look great, I would leave them as they are, they look really good like that, just mixes it up for something a bit different. Besides I think doing the whole shoe might be a bit too much for a simple strappy shoe!


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> After
> View attachment 1354333
> 
> 
> View attachment 1354334
> 
> 
> I have strassed only the linen fabric parts so far.  The Jonquil AB crystals I have chosen are absolutely perfect
> My question is, should I leave the patent alone?  Or should I strass the entire shoe?  I'm kind of liking leaving them as is...



what an awesome job you have done! I really like the Jonquil AB. I would leave the patent alone..as others have said it's a great mix..plus it's a delicate style.


----------



## vhdos

dirtyaddiction said:


> I would strass the whole shoe, are you gonna do the heel too?



If I decide to strass the whole shoe, then yes, I would strass the heel too.


----------



## vhdos

I still can't decide.  I think what I will do is strass the other shoe just the same (not strassing the patent areas) and then take some more pictures (including modeling shots).


----------



## danaddesign

Thank you Lolita and vhdos.  I think I'm going to use the dot method just so I don't drive myself crazy worrying about what the glue looks like over the satin.

-Vhdos-you've done a great job and the shoes look great. My opinion is leave them as is. I love the color combo of the light green and jonquil.  You may loose some of the pop from that pretty spring green if you cover it all


----------



## vhdos

^If you place the crystals close enough together, you won't have to worry about how the adhesive looks underneath.  I think that even with the "dot" method, you'd have some adhesive showing unless each and every dot of glue is hidden perfectly under each and every crystal.

Thanks for your kind words in regards to my shoes


----------



## lolitablue

danaddesign said:


> My non CL practice shoes are turning into quite the project before the strassing has even begun. I've decided that if they turn out ultra fab they may eventually turn into my wedding shoes leaving the Very Prive for a future wear it more often strass project. So, shoes are dyed a light aqua blue, soles were replaced to an aqua blue leather sole (they'll obviously be my something blue if they make the cut when all is said and done) and I'm almost ready to start strassing away with crystal AB. My only question is... How do you talented ladies suggest I apply the glue? In dots so that each crystal is placed on top of a glue dot or do I spread it in a thin solid layer small sections at a time and then place the crystals? I'll be using E6000 and the shoes are satin. I guess I'm wondering how the glue will look between the crystals if I apply it in sections. I know it dries clear but what will the tiny satin areas between the stones look like if they are covered in glue? Any help is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance ~Dana


 
You are welcome!! BTW, I used Gem Tac the second time and the results are flawless!! I like that more than E6000.  GL!!



vhdos said:


> I still can't decide. I think what I will do is strass the other shoe just the same (not strassing the patent areas) and then take some more pictures (including modeling shots).


 
Good idea, will give you perspective!! I love them, so far!!


----------



## Theren

ok ladies.. Im back after a long absence..owning a business can take up a lot of time.. But here is the small progression done on my diy very mix.


----------



## Nolia

willwork4shoes said:


>



Stunning.  What tutorial did you use?  Or if you just did it, how did you do it?!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Theren said:


> ok ladies.. Im back after a long absence..owning a business can take up a lot of time.. But here is the small progression done on my diy very mix.
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a241/RenMkiv/shoes.jpg



Oooohh can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jamidee

I've really been dying to get my hands on a pair of red slings or titi's and black elisa's, ronrons, or fifi's to strass. 

but, I found these... do you think I should hold out for the red sling or paint these red?
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-39-Christi...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa9645482#ht_569wt_932

Thanks!!


----------



## Faraasha

Theren said:


> ok ladies.. Im back after a long absence..owning a business can take up a lot of time.. But here is the small progression done on my diy very mix.



I cant wait to see the final product!!...


----------



## Theren

One more teaser pic???


----------



## phiphi

*jami* - i'd hold out for a red pair.. you don't know if that will take the red well, kwim? not worth the risk in my opinion..

*theren*! more pics! how are you?


----------



## Theren

Last one for the night...


----------



## Faraasha

Theren said:


> Last one for the night...



Cannot wait for you to finish these!!.. Good luck!!...


----------



## bling*lover

Looking good so far theren, I look forward to seeing the finished product! Good job so far and good luck for the rest!

P.S Are you doing these to be like the normal silver VM or are you using color crystals?


----------



## **shoelover**

Theren said:


> Last one for the night...



can't wait for these to  be finished..


----------



## frick&frack

they're looking hot so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Theren said:


> ok ladies.. Im back after a long absence..owning a business can take up a lot of time.. But here is the small progression done on my diy very mix.





Theren said:


> Last one for the night...


----------



## danaddesign

Don't know where my brain was, but yesterday while digging through my bag trying to find my phone I came across satin swatches from my shoes that I had totally forgotten I still had.  I used them to sample/test the supplies and techniques, and you ladies we're right.  The dot method would probably take way longer than I have the patience for.  It took quite a bit longer than expected just to fill half of a small swatch.  I decided I'd test both E6000 and Gem tac using the method of putting the glue down in small areas at a time then placing the crystals and it was much more satisfying.  I actually prefered the E6000 to the gem tac (except for the smell), but I really liked the "gooeyness" of it.  I squeezed it directly from the tube on to the satin, then used a cheap crayola paint brush to make a thin even layer, and began placing the crystals.  It worked very well for me, didn't affect the look of the satin in a bad way, and now I can finally and officially get started on my shoes without worry.  Thanks again for the advice ladies.  Keep up the beautiful work.  Hopefully I'll get some good stretches of free time and can finish my shoes and post pics.

Theren-Your shoes look great so far.  they are going to be super fierce.  Well done!


----------



## jamidee

Jet Hematite, Jet, and Black diamond

I can't decide. Which should I do on a pair of black declics? I love hanna m's jet altis...but I've never seen any of these on a pair of black shoes to compare. Have any of you strassed with these crystals? I wanna see pics!

and whats the difference between foiled and unfoiled?


----------



## jamidee

and how is jet any different from cosmo jet?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## jeNYC

^ Im using Jet right now and it's absolutely black but it still sparkles but Jet H. has a more grayish-silver color to it (not totally black)

foiled has the silver coat on back of the crystal and unfoiled doesnt....i used both foiled and unfoiled with gem-tac glue, personally, i dont think the difference affects the looks of the crystal because u cant see the glue even in the unfoiled

you can see how jet looks like on the Ambers on saks.com


----------



## chloe speaks

Theren said:


> Last one for the night...


 
wow that looks great. i have always been very curious as to the very mix...how is it to walk in those so far with the length of the spike?


----------



## Theren

bling*lover said:


> Looking good so far theren, I look forward to seeing the finished product! Good job so far and good luck for the rest!
> 
> P.S Are you doing these to be like the normal silver VM or are you using color crystals?



I havent decided yet.. Im leaning more towards a colored AB.


----------



## Theren

chloe speaks said:


> wow that looks great. i have always been very curious as to the very mix...how is it to walk in those so far with the length of the spike?



It not bad actually


----------



## vhdos

danaddesign said:


> Don't know where my brain was, but yesterday while digging through my bag trying to find my phone I came across satin swatches from my shoes that I had totally forgotten I still had.  I used them to sample/test the supplies and techniques, and you ladies we're right.  The dot method would probably take way longer than I have the patience for.  It took quite a bit longer than expected just to fill half of a small swatch.  I decided I'd test both E6000 and Gem tac using the method of putting the glue down in small areas at a time then placing the crystals and it was much more satisfying.  I actually prefered the E6000 to the gem tac (except for the smell), but I really liked the "gooeyness" of it.  I squeezed it directly from the tube on to the satin, then used a cheap crayola paint brush to make a thin even layer, and began placing the crystals.  It worked very well for me, didn't affect the look of the satin in a bad way, and now I can finally and officially get started on my shoes without worry.  Thanks again for the advice ladies.  Keep up the beautiful work.  Hopefully I'll get some good stretches of free time and can finish my shoes and post pics.
> 
> Theren-Your shoes look great so far.  they are going to be super fierce.  Well done!



Glad to hear about your trial run
I have found that toothpicks work well for spreading E6000 too.
Best of luck on your project!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jamidee said:


> Jet Hematite, Jet, and Black diamond
> 
> I can't decide. Which should I do on a pair of black declics? I love hanna m's jet altis...but I've never seen any of these on a pair of black shoes to compare. Have any of you strassed with these crystals? I wanna see pics!
> 
> and whats the difference between foiled and unfoiled?



*I have strassed my Maggies with JET ..
Its more elegant unless you want to pair it with a special dress ..
If you want tot do so, plz shoe us the dress and all the ladies will give you some advices 

Here you go , 






Close up Shot: 






HTH...*


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Perfect stone placement! Wow!


----------



## Vodkaine

Theren said:


> Last one for the night...




Oh lord ! This is gonna be KILLER but please please please , be careful and wear them in good health... We don't want THIS     to happen to you  é__è


----------



## **shoelover**

not quite cls yet, but my practice run..

cosmo jet sizes 7,9,12 using gem tac....

I made an error by spreading the gem tac, it's looks yukky on the 1 side, so then used the tactic of placing glue on the crystals and then applying...yet to try the other shoe with e600 glue.

When applying crystals do you keep both sides even..like same number of crystals sizes on the particular area?

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## FlipDiver

Vodkaine said:


> Oh lord ! This is gonna be KILLER but please please please , be careful and wear them in good health... We don't want THIS     to happen to you  é__è



OMG I didn't hear about that!  Lol!


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

Theren said:


> ok ladies.. Im back after a long absence..owning a business can take up a lot of time.. But here is the small progression done on my diy very mix.



Theren....were those glued or pierced through the shoes? awesome look..... share ur tips pls???


----------



## Theren

E6000  I honestly dont think I could bare to pierce my CLs lol.


----------



## Theren

ok ladies im trying to figure out which crystals I want to get.. so I need help.

This is what im considering for the very mix at this point.
Ice AB 





Chalk White AB




Comet Argent




Metallic light




or crystal silver




All input is welcome!


(All photos courtesy of rhinestoneshop.com)


----------



## jeNYC

^ i say crystal silver...but maybe try to post a clearer picture of the shoes


----------



## Theren

Here's another


----------



## jeNYC

i still say crystal silver, i think the metallic crystal and the spikes together will be too much of a metal look, but what colors are in the ice ab?


----------



## Theren

JeN.. I'm not sure exactly whats on the Ice AB. They are a custom color.. but honestly I have been leaning towards the crystal silver the most as well. I wanted to do something a bit different then what would be expected which is why I liked the ICE..


----------



## CMP86

I agree with the crystal silver.


----------



## ochie

*Theren *-when are you going to put the three sided pyramid studs on?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*Theren,* I would go for the crystal silver ones for sure.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Theren,
Go for the Comet Argent, it is the best shade for the Edgy V.mix.
All the best*


----------



## **shoelover**

Theren, crystal sliver gets my vote.


----------



## Theren

ochie said:


> *Theren *-when are you going to put the three sided pyramid studs on?


Sometime this week when I'm not studying or meeting with a customer
.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

The only one I say nay to is the Chalk White AB


----------



## vhdos

Crystal Comet Argent gets my vote, but I guess it's hard for me to see the "big" picture.  Did someone mention that you're adding more studs?


----------



## Theren

vhdos said:


> Crystal Comet Argent gets my vote, but I guess it's hard for me to see the "big" picture.  Did someone mention that you're adding more studs?


Ive got three sided pyramid studs as well going on.


----------



## **shoelover**

Question:

When strassing do you spread the glue on the shoe and then place the crystals?

OR

do you dab glue on the crystal and then place it on the shoe?

Thank you.


----------



## jeNYC

**shoelover** said:


> Question:
> 
> When strassing do you spread the glue on the shoe and then place the crystals?
> 
> OR
> 
> do you dab glue on the crystal and then place it on the shoe?
> 
> Thank you.


 
for me, it depends on the material of the shoes.  when i strassed my canvas/linen type material flats, i spread gem tac in small spots then placed the crystal, it dried up clear and you cannot notice any residue

you cannot do that with patent or leather, for those materials, i used a toothpick and dotted the glue (gem-tac) on the shoes then placed the crystals

i dun suggest spreading the glue on satin either, i never tried it because i used hotfix crystals for satin


----------



## chloe speaks

I have only ever used GemTac, and for that, I highly recommend getting the little Adhesive Syringe. You can quickly and neatly apply controlled dabs of glue to an area, then apply your rhinestones and move onto the next area w/ very little mess. You can set down and come back to your work without wasting glue or too much clean-up, just wrap a moist tissue over the tip or place in plastic.

like this one (which says you can use w/ E600 as well):
10cc Adhesive Syringe
http://www.rhinestonebiz.com/p-1515-10cc-syringe.aspx


----------



## vhdos

jeNYC said:


> for me, it depends on the material of the shoes.  when i strassed my canvas/linen type material flats, i spread gem tac in small spots then placed the crystal, it dried up clear and you cannot notice any residue
> 
> *you cannot do that with patent or leather*, for those materials, i used a toothpick and dotted the glue (gem-tac) on the shoes then placed the crystals
> 
> i dun suggest spreading the glue on satin either, i never tried it because i used hotfix crystals for satin



I have strassed patent and you absolutely can spread the adhesive right on the shoe and then place the crystals.  I use E6000, take a dab of adhesive on the end of a clean toothpick, and then spread on a thin layer to about a 1/2" section of the shoe.  Then I take a "Magic Pick" (which I _highly_ recommend by the way!!!) and pick up each crystal and place them on the adhesive that is already on the shoe.  I use a random pattern with crystal sizes (typically using more small and medium sizes and fewer of the largest size) and just fill in as I go.  I know that some people like to place all of the largest-sized crystals at organized intervals and then fill in with smaller crystals around the previously placed largest ones.  However, I found that to be a difficult process because it left more awkward spacing in between crystals.  Also, I prefer the look to be less "organized" and more "random."  After I have filled in each section of adhesive, I use the pointed end of the Magic Pick to press down each individual crystal for a firm hold.  The Magic Pick makes the job go pretty quick and the E6000 dries pretty clear underneath.  I prefer to place my crystals pretty close together though, with very little spacing in between each one (so seeing the adhesive underneath is not an issue)


----------



## jeNYC

^  yes, ideally you can spread the glue on patent and leather but for my personal reference, i rather not because i've tried it and it didnt look good.  i also think the e6000 is too thick of a texture to spread it thin.  i would rather use the syringe.  since i don't place the crystals literally right next to each other, you can see the glue residue between the gaps.  ive also tried to pick the gem-tac glue out between the gaps with a tweezer but it's too much of a hassle.  i prefer a clean look with just the glue under the crystal.


----------



## vhdos

^Guess it just comes down to personal preference  My end result was a "clean look" too, so whatever works.  I'm sure that everybody develops a different style/technique that works for them.  It's good to hear all sides


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ Thanks for your input jeNYC, chloe speaks, vhdos.

This certainly makes it clearer of how to master strassing. I think i like the method of gluing the back of each crystal. I shall be investing in the magic pick.


----------



## chloe speaks

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ Thanks for your input jeNYC, chloe speaks, vhdos.
> 
> This certainly makes it clearer of how to master strassing. I think i like the method of gluing the back of each crystal. I shall be investing in the magic pick.


 
 oh to add the how many ways you can do this, I bought the magic pick (inexpensive to try) which works better when picking up, but once having placed the jewel, wouldn't let go! (i used Gemtac which is less sticky than e6000)

what I LOVED was the angled tweezer. About $4


----------



## chloe speaks

I am contemplating a pair of red suede with volcano strass as my next DIY project. I'm nervous - what do you think that will look like?


----------



## **shoelover**

chloe speaks said:


> oh to add the how many ways you can do this, I bought the magic pick (inexpensive to try) which works better when picking up, but once having placed the jewel, wouldn't let go! (i used Gemtac which is less sticky than e6000)
> 
> what I LOVED was the angled tweezer. About $4




..i wonder if one could create a magic pick..ie..

back of a pencil with a tiny amount of blue tack that isn't so tacky to pick up crystals..maybe worth a try..

My fear with pointed tweezers are, the crystals being scratched or loosing it's coating..i haven't tried it though..but sure to try these method's out.


----------



## **shoelover**

chloe speaks said:


> I am contemplating a pair of red suede with volcano strass as my next DIY project. I'm nervous - what do you think that will look like?



I really love the volcano crystals! I think i would choose a purple/gold shoe do volcano but again it depends on how spaced out/close the crystals would be. 
if you plan to do the crystals close together then i don't think it matters..

I would love to do volcano and fire opals pigalle's..


----------



## chloe speaks

**shoelover** said:


> I really love the volcano crystals! I think i would choose a purple/gold shoe do volcano but again it depends on how spaced out/close the crystals would be.
> if you plan to do the crystals close together then i don't think it matters..
> 
> I would love to do volcano and fire opals pigalle's..


 
 that's why I'm nervous...i've seen purple...i've seen pink...and i've DONE crystal AB on silver, but i'm excited and anxious to do it on RED! 

pigalles 

*re: scratching w/ tweezers*. it's waaay easier than you think. plus, once you get going, you'll see easily that even if you scratch a little, which you won't really, it's no big deal. the sparkle is soooo bright, you don't see your mistakes too much!


----------



## jeNYC

**shoelover** said:


> ..i wonder if one could create a magic pick..ie..
> 
> back of a pencil with a tiny amount of blue tack that isn't so tacky to pick up crystals..maybe worth a try..
> 
> My fear with pointed tweezers are, the crystals being scratched or loosing it's coating..i haven't tried it though..but sure to try these method's out.


 

i'd prefer using the angle tweezer or the other straight sharp tweezer (use to pick up false eyelashes) better than the magic pick because the wax on the pick makes it hard to drop the crystal and the wax somewhat clouds the the crystal coating(although u can wipe it off), i didnt scratch any of my crystals using either tweezer...i feel that is a better grip and hold because of the angle.


----------



## jeNYC

chloe speaks said:


> I am contemplating a pair of red suede with volcano strass as my next DIY project. I'm nervous - what do you think that will look like?


 

i think that would look hot!  however, if you're unsure, order a gross and try it out.


----------



## Theren

I use E6000 for my strassing and I use tweezers. I've found it less time consuming to spead the E6000 on the shoe and then place crystals. Its SO MUCH more messy trying to put it on the back of each crystal. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Faraasha

Theren said:


> I use E6000 for my strassing and I use tweezers. I've found it less time consuming to spead the E6000 on the shoe and then place crystals. Its SO MUCH more messy trying to put it on the back of each crystal. Just my 2 cents.





Im soooo excited for your DIY... I cannot wait to see them when they're done... ....


----------



## Theren

Faraasha said:


> Im soooo excited for your DIY... I cannot wait to see them when they're done... ....


 
Thank you!! i have been IN LOVE with the poutpourri/very mix since I saw them so doing it for myself just really excites me.


----------



## Faraasha

Theren said:


> Thank you!! i have been IN LOVE with the poutpourri/very mix since I saw them so doing it for myself just really excites me.



Me too!!... I think they are gorgeous!!.... I hope yours come out perfect!..


----------



## Theren

Faraasha said:


> Me too!!... I think they are gorgeous!!.... I hope yours come out perfect!..


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Akalyah

OMG im so anxious to see the out come Theren


----------



## vhdos

chloe speaks said:


> oh to add the how many ways you can do this, I bought the magic pick (inexpensive to try) which works better when picking up, but once having placed the jewel, wouldn't let go! (i used Gemtac which is less sticky than e6000)
> 
> what I LOVED was the angled tweezer. About $4



That's interesting becasue I've never had an issue with the Magic pick not letting go once it was placed on the adhesive
When I first started strassing, I used the tweezer method and it took _forever_.  Plus, if you're using super-small crystals, it can be such a chore to pick and place with a tweezer.  With the Magic Pick, the whole process goes so much faster - at least for me


----------



## Theren

Akalyah said:


> OMG im so anxious to see the out come Theren



Thank you!


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> That's interesting becasue I've never had an issue with the Magic pick not letting go once it was placed on the adhesive
> When I first started strassing, I used the tweezer method and it took _forever_.  Plus, if you're using super-small crystals, it can be such a chore to pick and place with a tweezer.  With the Magic Pick, the whole process goes so much faster - at least for me



i shall be trying both methods..


----------



## vhdos

So I finally took some modeling pics of my latest strass project.  The shoes were a mix of green linen fabric and green patent leather.  They are a strappy, slingback sandal.  I chose to strass just the linen fabric straps (two out the three straps across the toes and the slingback strap).  I left the patent heel and the patent strap across the toes with the buckle.  I used Jonquil AB crystals in sizes SS7, SS9, SS10, SS12, and SS16.  The jonquil AB has incredible sparkle.  I plan to wear them for the first time for Easter Brunch at the Country Club


----------



## vhdos

**shoelover** said:


> i shall be trying both methods..



Good idea.  Then choose what works best for you  Best of luck!


----------



## may3545

Ohhh those are pretttyyyyy!!! Great job!


----------



## **shoelover**

vhdos said:


> So I finally took some modeling pics of my latest strass project.  The shoes were a mix of green linen fabric and green patent leather.  They are a strappy, slingback sandal.  I chose to strass just the linen fabric straps (two out the three straps across the toes and the slingback strap).  I left the patent heel and the patent strap across the toes with the buckle.  I used Jonquil AB crystals in sizes SS7, SS9, SS10, SS12, and SS16.  The jonquil AB has incredible sparkle.  I plan to wear them for the first time for Easter Brunch at the Country Club
> View attachment 1360329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360330



great job! ..i'm blown away, they are stunning!!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks may & shoelover.
As always, pictures do not do them justice.  The Jonquil AB has incredible color and sparkle.  It's amazing how the crystals updated the look of the shoes.  They went from being a bit on the ugly side to simply amazing...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*vhdos* - these were so well done!!!! You are gonna turn heads on Easter


----------



## jamidee

OOpsieee!!

I decided to wear my Pigalles to a dinner party that I'm planning to use for my DIY project (volcano strass...mmm!). And well, I live in Louisiana and no good dinner party is a party with out free-flowing alcoholic beverages. Unfortunately, I've learned that booze+floor air conditioner vents= stepping on it and getting the skinny piggie heel caught and the patent scraped off in a spot! :censor:
Also, because it's Louisiana, no one seemed to understand when I lost my cool and immediately began freaking out on the verge of tears because of my "shoe". Even when I presented the freakishly beautiful red sole...they were perplexed. Poor poorrrrr southern girls. :shame: 

I should be more careful when I'm drunk... anyhoo... it's not bad, but I'm wondering if this will affect the look of the crystals when I strass them? 

Needless to say, I will not be wearing them this weekend! NOR WILL I BE WALKING INSIDE ANYWHERE WHERE THE AIR CONDITIONER VENTS ARE ON THE GROUND!!! Darn those old houses!


----------



## jamidee

Wow.. my first sentence is all kinds of mess! ***correction: I decided to wear my Pigalles, that I'm planning to use for my DIY project, to a dinner party.


----------



## jeNYC

^ once you strass the pair, you will probably be mismerized and forgot that there was a flaw!


----------



## vhdos

Unless it somehow affects crystal placement, you shouldn't even notice the flaw once you strass them.


----------



## chloe speaks

I am just curious, what do you ladies think, is a good deal for a pair to strass - because for crystals alone, you've spent probably $350 already....? (at least that's what I spent on crystal ABs for my last pair, full pumps and 100mm heel). My last pair I got for very little because they were satin, but this time, I thought I want to strass a pair of suede ones.... so it's a little more.

$300? $400?


----------



## jamidee

Ooh good question Chloe speaks.. I'm wondering too. I spent 450 on my Pigalles that I'm going to strass and am currently eying a pair of black patent ron ron's but don't want to pay more than 300... it just seems dumb for a pair to strass!


----------



## vhdos

Considering the cost of these:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
I'd say that it still sounds like our DIY projects are coming in far less than retail...


----------



## frick&frack

vhdos said:


> So I finally took some modeling pics of my latest strass project.  The shoes were a mix of green linen fabric and green patent leather.  They are a strappy, slingback sandal.  I chose to strass just the linen fabric straps (two out the three straps across the toes and the slingback strap).  I left the patent heel and the patent strap across the toes with the buckle.  I used Jonquil AB crystals in sizes SS7, SS9, SS10, SS12, and SS16.  The jonquil AB has incredible sparkle.  I plan to wear them for the first time for Easter Brunch at the Country Club


^so beautiful!!!  perfect for easter!




jamidee said:


> OOpsieee!!
> 
> I decided to wear my Pigalles to a dinner party that I'm planning to use for my DIY project (volcano strass...mmm!). And well, I live in Louisiana and no good dinner party is a party with out free-flowing alcoholic beverages. Unfortunately, I've learned that booze+floor air conditioner vents= stepping on it and getting the skinny piggie heel caught and the patent scraped off in a spot! :censor:
> Also, because it's Louisiana, no one seemed to understand when I lost my cool and immediately began freaking out on the verge of tears because of my "shoe". Even when I presented the freakishly beautiful red sole...they were perplexed. *Poor poorrrrr southern girls*.
> 
> I should be more careful when I'm drunk... anyhoo... it's not bad, but I'm wondering if this will affect the look of the crystals when I strass them?
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be wearing them this weekend! NOR WILL I BE WALKING INSIDE ANYWHERE WHERE THE AIR CONDITIONER VENTS ARE ON THE GROUND!!! Darn those old houses!


^sorry about your shoes!  but...I'm a southern girl, as are many of my friends.  we all completely understand, own, & love red soles.


----------



## chloe speaks

vhdos said:


> Considering the cost of these:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> I'd say that it still sounds like our DIY projects are coming in far less than retail...


 
Yes, it does costs less $$ than retail, and there is an insane amount of self-satisfaction, but remember it does take like 40 hours and you are cross-eyed--->  for about a week after a project!


----------



## LavenderIce

chloe speaks said:


> I am just curious, what do you ladies think, is a good deal for a pair to strass - because for crystals alone, you've spent probably $350 already....? (at least that's what I spent on crystal ABs for my last pair, full pumps and 100mm heel). My last pair I got for very little because they were satin, but this time, I thought I want to strass a pair of suede ones.... so it's a little more.
> 
> $300? $400?



That depends on what each individual is comfortable with.  Personally, I prefer not to pay full retail for a pair that I am looking for specifically to strass.  My DIYs have been purchased on sale or used.  I got an awesome deal on the pair I'm currently working on.  I was able to use ebay bucks to cover the cost, so the crystals cost more than the shoes.  However, I have another pair lined up to strass, and I bought those at full retail three years ago.  I will have to pay for the crystals and other assorted tools and supplies to transform them.


----------



## jamidee

frick&frack said:


> ^so beautiful!!!  perfect for easter!
> 
> 
> 
> ^sorry about your shoes!  but...I'm a southern girl, as are many of my friends.  we all completely understand, own, & love red soles.


:shame: Maybe I need new friends... LIKE YOU and your friends!!  Nice to know there are other girls deep down in the south or bayous that feel like we need to have red soles!


----------



## jamidee

I lost a bidding war on my black patent ron ron's.. that I wanted to strass
Lost them for 275.00 because I was at the SO's house using the iphone with the bay... and the connection was too slow! 

So, I have another option... open clic's? (black patent and maybe strass with jet) to strass or not to strass. that is the question. I'm wondering how it will look with the tiny opening?
OPINIONS PLEASE!:tpfrox:


----------



## clothingguru

Theren said:


> Here's another



OMG theren!!!! These are going to look spectacular!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

ochie said:


> *yup I think its aquamarine AB, Here is my DIY aquamarine AB
> *



Stunning Ochie!!!!  i LOVE THEM!


----------



## clothingguru

clothingguru said:


> Stunning Ochie!!!!  i LOVE THEM!


Wow ladies you impress me MORE every time i venture into this thread! Im in AWE at all your work!


----------



## Theren

clothingguru said:


> Stunning Ochie!!!!  i LOVE THEM!



Thank you.. thats where I first got the Idea to strass my passmules was from those.


----------



## frick&frack

jamidee said:


> :shame: Maybe I need new friends... LIKE YOU and your friends!!  Nice to know there are other girls deep down in the south or bayous that feel like we need to have red soles!



definitely!  come on down...we'll have mojitos!


----------



## PeepToe

If I wanted to strass a pair of black patent CL's in the future...are black crystals the only way to go?


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure if anyone saw.. and I need to decide pronto... sooo Open clics? to strass or not to strass... 

Opinions anyone?


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> I lost a bidding war on my black patent ron ron's.. that I wanted to strass
> Lost them for 275.00 because I was at the SO's house using the iphone with the bay... and the connection was too slow!
> 
> So, I have another option... open clic's? (black patent and maybe strass with jet) to strass or not to strass. that is the question. I'm wondering how it will look with the tiny opening?
> OPINIONS PLEASE!:tpfrox:





jamidee said:


> I'm not sure if anyone saw.. and I need to decide pronto... sooo Open clics? to strass or not to strass...
> 
> Opinions anyone?



I'm sorry you lost out on the RonRons.  Personally, I like the RonRons better for strassing.  Though I wouldn't rule out the OC if you're really set on it, I think the RR has cleaner lines than the OC.  My question is this, are you looking for a specific style and color to strass, or you willing to settle for a back up that comes along?  If you're after a particular style and a specific color crystal, I say hold off until the right pair comes along.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> I'm sorry you lost out on the RonRons.  Personally, I like the RonRons better for strassing.  Though I wouldn't rule out the OC if you're really set on it, I think the RR has cleaner lines than the OC.  My question is this, are you looking for a specific style and color to strass, or you willing to settle for a back up that comes along?  If you're after a particular style and a specific color crystal, I say hold off until the right pair comes along.



Well, I want to do jet crystals and wanted a closed toe shoe... I was thinking Decollete, declic, alti, fetcha, ron ron, or elisa. I just wanted it for about 300. And I got offered a brand new pair of Open Clic's for 300... does it sound like a steal? But, I'm having a hard time picturing them strassed as well.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PeepToe said:


> If I wanted to strass a pair of black patent CL's in the future...are black crystals the only way to go?



I'm still searching for a perfect black pair to strass. When I find them I'ma do jet cause I think it looks more chic. Obviously, you can strass with any color you like though


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> Well, I want to do jet crystals and wanted a closed toe shoe... I was thinking *Decollete, declic, alti, fetcha, ron ron, or elisa*. I just wanted it for about 300. And I got offered a brand new pair of Open Clic's for 300... does it sound like a steal? But, I'm having a hard time picturing them strassed as well.



I'm okay with the price of the OC, especially since it's BN.  Though they are HTF in the same price range as the OC, I still prefer the any of the other styles you mentioned over the OC.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Im looking to start my first project!

Can anyone point me to the post (or consolidation of posts) that listed everyones projects, what shoe they did, and how many crystals they used?  

I swear someone quoted a bunch of people projects to make it an easy reference, but now, 118 pages later, its really hard to find.


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> I'm not sure if anyone saw.. and I need to decide pronto... sooo Open clics? to strass or not to strass...
> 
> Opinions anyone?


 

i dun think you should settle...wait the for pair you want to strass...otherwise, you might regret it, also i dun like OC...the shoes look confused lol...like it's supposed to be closed toe but has a small hole.


----------



## jeNYC

sarasmith3269 said:


> Im looking to start my first project!
> 
> Can anyone point me to the post (or consolidation of posts) that listed everyones projects, what shoe they did, and how many crystals they used?
> 
> I swear someone quoted a bunch of people projects to make it an easy reference, but now, 118 pages later, its really hard to find.


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^Close, but thats not it.

It had listed the type of shoe, the amount of crystals, the type of glue for several different projects.  I dont even think it had pictures and I kinda feel like it was in the middle of a thread.


----------



## jamidee

Thanks ladies, I agree! I was just having a hard time passing up a BNIB pair of black CL's for that price when every style that I really like always reaches 400  But, maybe I'll get lucky! I'm watching a pair of declics and decolletes as I type!


----------



## jamidee

Melana613 said:


> I am so inspired by the wonderful work done by everyone.  I finally took the plunge and did my first diy.  Although I wanted to do strass I ended up with glitter.



I haven't wanted to do glitter yet cause it seems like an iffy project! but, I was looking back and yours came out WONDERFUL!! I'm so nervous to ruin a pair of CLs but, you may have just inspired me. After my strass project, I might try to take this on! maybe....


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I have strassed my Maggies with JET ..
> Its more elegant unless you want to pair it with a special dress ..
> If you want tot do so, plz shoe us the dress and all the ladies will give you some advices
> 
> Here you go ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH...*



Thanks for your advice! Jet it is! I'm ordering my stones today and I've seen where some people do 7.9.12.16.20 and others do 6,8,10,12,16. I really like your stone placement and size it would be wonderful if you would help me decide between the two sizing patterns! Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

PeepToe said:


> If I wanted to strass a pair of black patent CL's in the future...are black crystals the only way to go?



Absolutely not.  Crystal color does not necessarily have to "match" shoe color.  A complimentary color is fine.  I strassed a pair of red patent NPs with Crystal AB (not a color "match" at all really), but the contrast is stunning.  A Swarovski crystal color chart is very helpful with these types of things.  The crystal samples are mounted on a clear plastic sheet, so you can actually hold them up to the surface of the shoe to see how they will look.


----------



## vhdos

jamidee said:


> I'm not sure if anyone saw.. and I need to decide pronto... sooo Open clics? to strass or not to strass...
> 
> Opinions anyone?



I think that they would look fine strassed, but Im not a hugh fan of that style.  Also, have you actually tried those on?  I've read that they can be extremely uncomfortable in the toe box.


----------



## juebrueren

I want to make some shoes with swarovski stones. I really love shining shining.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jamidee said:


> Thanks for your advice! Jet it is! I'm ordering my stones today and I've seen where some people do 7.9.12.16.20 and others do 6,8,10,12,16. I really like your stone placement and size it would be wonderful if you would help me decide between the two sizing patterns! Thanks!



You R so welcome Hun. I used 3 sizes only since the local Swarovski retail store in my country do not have all the sizes available.
I have so many original strass Louboutins so i took one pair of them there and they adviced me to go for 3 sizes!

*SS 8, SS 16, SS 20* and if you are left with tiny gaps you may need to fill them with size *SS 6* but this size is best applied by hot fixation not by Glue as it is very very small. 
HTH 
All the best ..


----------



## Melana613

jamidee said:


> I haven't wanted to do glitter yet cause it seems like an iffy project! but, I was looking back and yours came out WONDERFUL!! I'm so nervous to ruin a pair of CLs but, you may have just inspired me. After my strass project, I might try to take this on! maybe....



Thanks so much.  It was scary but I had a missed matched pair so I had to do something in order to wear them. It was pretty darn simple.

Good luck on your strass project.  I am still trying to get a shoe at a good price so I can strass it.


----------



## rilokiley

Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!









I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on


----------



## Theren

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on



They look beautiful! Great job.


----------



## bling*lover

They are beautiful *rilokiley*, you did a fab job congrats!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq59/rilokiley29/IMG_4999.jpg
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on



 Dannng they're amazing!


----------



## **shoelover**

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on



stunning!


----------



## rilokiley

*Theren*, *bling*lover*, *dirtyaddiction*, *shoelover*- thank you!


----------



## jamidee

WOW BEAUTIFUL!! and soo excited that I finally got to see a jet hematite pair!


----------



## juicyjeans

Ladies do you recommend the Tarrago leather dye? if not what do you suggest? I am looking for a black dye ~ Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

so chic!!!!!!!!!  love the jet crystals!!!



rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!


----------



## itsonly4me

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on




These look awesome!!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *frick&frack* and *itsonly4me*!


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, you did an outstanding job!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20). Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac. Sooo much better! Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on


 
*Rilo, *I'm in Love with these!!
You did an amazing job!!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *rdgldy* and *ChrisyAM15*!


----------



## erinmiyu

*rilo* those look awesome!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*rilo* these are sick!  You did such a great job on these


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

If I were going to transform a pair of gold Very Prive to a silver, would I need to strip the color off first, and then use the silver Meltonian spray, or just paint over the gold?  HELP!!!


----------



## jamidee

kk. I just ordered my volcano crystals and am getting ANAL!! Did I pick the right sizes? I've been doing a massive search on here and have found that I don't particularly like the crystals very spread out and I don't like much of the larger ones...I ended up having to go with

7ss,9ss,12ss,16ss,20ss 
because swarovski no longer makes 6ss and the 8ss are going to take 2 weeks to get here and I don't want to wait that long... so here are my two questions:
I'm strassing Pigalles in a size 39.5 so in comparison to the size of the crystals... with the 20 am I get going to get that BIG crystal look? 
Question2: is the 7ss going to be small enough to line the rim of the Piggies and look much smaller? I really like the way you lovely ladies have that tiny crystal lining the sides


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If I were going to transform a pair of gold Very Prive to a silver, would I need to strip the color off first, and then use the silver Meltonian spray, or just paint over the gold? HELP!!!


 
I have used the Meltonian spray over the existing color before and had no problem. Best of luck!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *erinmiyu* and *VeryStylishGirl*!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OOOhhh, thank you.  I sent my poor fiance out with a bag of shoes to take to the Leather Spa.  He hasn't dropped them off, and I am SO nervous about it.  Not only are they my wedding shoes, but I've read SO many bad things about the Leather Spa screwing up people's shoes, etc.  But the CL website recommends the Leather Spa in NYC for all repairs, alterations, etc.  SO...I am so confused if I should attempt a DIY dye job on a pair of $800 shoes (YIKES), or pay to have them done.  I'm also worried it won't be the right color. Metallic silver.  My fiance thinks silver is "just silver". LMAO!



juicyjeans said:


> I have used the Meltonian spray over the existing color before and had no problem. Best of luck!


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> OOOhhh, thank you. I sent my poor fiance out with a bag of shoes to take to the Leather Spa. He hasn't dropped them off, and I am SO nervous about it. Not only are they my wedding shoes, but I've read SO many bad things about the Leather Spa screwing up people's shoes, etc. But the CL website recommends the Leather Spa in NYC for all repairs, alterations, etc. SO...I am so confused if I should attempt a DIY dye job on a pair of $800 shoes (YIKES), or pay to have them done. I'm also worried it won't be the right color. Metallic silver. My fiance thinks silver is "just silver". LMAO!


 
I guess it also depends how "crafty" you are lol If they were my wedding shoes I would say take them to the Leather Spa (clearly I'm not very crafty!!! ). The spray works well but it is stressful and you have to tape all areas you don't want to get paint on REALLY REALLY well and be super careful of the dripping of the paint when you spray. Best of luck & congrats!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you for your help.  I am thinking taking them in is the right thing to do also. Just nervous about the right color of silver.  I hope they don't screw it up. UGH!  haha.



juicyjeans said:


> I guess it also depends how "crafty" you are lol If they were my wedding shoes I would say take them to the Leather Spa (clearly I'm not very crafty!!! ). The spray works well but it is stressful and you have to tape all areas you don't want to get paint on REALLY REALLY well and be super careful of the dripping of the paint when you spray. Best of luck & congrats!


----------



## PeepToe

If I walk into a swarovski  store, will they have a sheet to give me with the crystals on? Im sure I have to pay for it.


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you for your help. I am thinking taking them in is the right thing to do also. Just nervous about the right color of silver. I hope they don't screw it up. UGH! haha.


 
Best of luck! I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

UPDATE:  My fiance just took them into the leather spa and they said that they could only be painted silver for a photo shoot, or something that wouldn't be actually walked in, bc the paint would chip off.  They are kid leather...wouldn't they just strip the gold off and re-dye them silver, instead of using a paint?  I am confused, and called another cobbler that our family usually uses and he says he has to see them in person to say for sure if it can be done... 

SO..my question is have any of you successfully dyed kid leather from gold to silver (or any other color)? Do you have to strip the color off first, or can you just paint over the gold?  AND, if any of you have done this, has the paint flaked or chipped off? 

I am planning to strass over the silver, and wondering also if the paint DOES chip off, does this mean that the crystals will chip off also (since they're over the paint)?  I am soooo stressed over this...LOL


----------



## Redsolecollect

Feel free to paint them yourself using tarrago, silver metallic, and strass them over. the paint won't ship, and the crystal won't fall off.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

THANK YOU!!!  

I can paint over the gold, and the color will still be silver? Or would I need to strip the color?


----------



## jamidee

Advice: 

I'm looking for a cheap pair of black shoes to strass with jet crystals... my budget is 300.00. I came across these... they are suede. They are brown suede with green trim. So from all you DIY divas... do you think it's possible to effectively dye these black and then strass over them? I'm just wondering about the green stitching.. as it seems to be raised slightly? opinions please... I'm pretty crafty.. I'm just wondering if it can be done or will I end up with a TERRIBLY UGLY pair of louboutins I can't do anything with hahah 


p.s. if anyone has any idea of the style of shoe... chime in!


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> UPDATE: My fiance just took them into the leather spa and they said that they could only be painted silver for a photo shoot, or something that wouldn't be actually walked in, bc the paint would chip off. They are kid leather...wouldn't they just strip the gold off and re-dye them silver, instead of using a paint? I am confused, and called another cobbler that our family usually uses and he says he has to see them in person to say for sure if it can be done...
> 
> SO..my question is have any of you successfully dyed kid leather from gold to silver (or any other color)? Do you have to strip the color off first, or can you just paint over the gold? AND, if any of you have done this, has the paint flaked or chipped off?
> 
> I am planning to strass over the silver, and wondering also if the paint DOES chip off, does this mean that the crystals will chip off also (since they're over the paint)? I am soooo stressed over this...LOL


 
Oh no! In this case I would say go for the Meltonian spray, at least you know you will get the exact color match. Get some blue painters tape and get spraying! I'm sure they will come out great


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I can paint over the gold, and the color will still be silver? Or would I need to strip the color?



What color crystals will you be using for your strass project?  Have you strassed before?  If you strass with a tight crystal placement (meaning that you place each crystal very close together), you may not need to worry about changing the color underneath.  Silver crystals placed tightly together over a gold shoe might work because you would see very little of the shoe color underneath.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I am having them strassed professionally with crystal AB.  I just bought a pair of linen CL slingbacks off ebay that I plan to use as my first DIY strass project.  But with something as important as my wedding shoes, I wanted them to be done by a pro. LOL  I don't trust myself. 

I bought tarrago dye in Metallic Silver 501 and plan to DIY.  I hope they come out ok, but since they'll be strassed over, I think I will be alright.  I just worry about cracking or chipping since there will be a lot of money's worth of crystals over that dye.  But I've heard from a few people that Tarrago never chips or bleeds/rubs off.  So I hope I'm in the clear.  Once it arrives, I will post before and after pics of the dye job.

Thanks ladies for the advice.  Cross your fingers for me!!!





vhdos said:


> What color crystals will you be using for your strass project?  Have you strassed before?  If you strass with a tight crystal placement (meaning that you place each crystal very close together), you may not need to worry about changing the color underneath.  Silver crystals placed tightly together over a gold shoe might work because you would see very little of the shoe color underneath.


----------



## vhdos

^If you're using Crystal AB, I would just leave the shoes gold, but that's just me.  Crystal AB would look amazing over gold _or _silver.
Are your linen slingbacks the beige linen NPs with the gold heels/tips?  I purchased a pair of those too (off EBay) for another strass project, but I fell in love with them as is and I don't think I can strass them.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes!!  They are the same shoes as yours.  The gold heels are a bit scuffed up,so I had my fiance drop those by the Leather Spa yesterday (along with the gold VP's), and he said he could remove the scratches (not sure if that means re-gold it), but he said it wouldn't be a shiny gold anymore, but a matte gold.  So I aborted that mission too.  I cannot believe that the cobbler that CL recommends on his website CANNOT do the simple things I wanted done. UGH! So frustrating!!!

I really considered Jonquil AB and Volcano for this strass project, but I've decided to use Volcano, bc it goes with more things.  If I do a good job and have the patience for this DIY strass project, then I will find another pair to do the Jonquil AB.  I just LOVE those two colors.  

Strassing is going to get me in SO much trouble.  My fiance is going to ban me from eBay all together. LOLOLOL...



vhdos said:


> ^If you're using Crystal AB, I would just leave the shoes gold, but that's just me.  Crystal AB would look amazing over gold _or _silver.
> Are your linen slingbacks the beige linen NPs with the gold heels/tips?  I purchased a pair of those too (off EBay) for another strass project, but I fell in love with them as is and I don't think I can strass them.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ooohhh....*vhdos* I forgot to ask... Since you have the same pair of linen slingbacks...do you think I should just strass the linen part and leave the gold exposed, or should I strass the entire shoe?  Originally I liked the idea of strassing just the linen and leaving the gold, but bc it's scratched, and the leather spa cannot *fix* it, what do you recommend?

My metallic silver Tarrago was shipped out today.  If that goes well, I could always buy a similar shade of gold metallic Tarrago dye and DIY.  I am getting WAY ahead of myself with this dye, lol. I just HOPE that it goes well.


----------



## vhdos

^I was only planning to strass the linen part and leave the gold heels/tips.  
I would love another strass project, but the linen/gold combo is so lovely, I don't think that I could do it.


----------



## jamidee

kk. I just ordered my volcano crystals and am getting ANAL!! BUT SOOO EXCITED!! Did I pick the right sizes? I've been doing a massive search on here and have found that I don't particularly like the crystals very spread out and I don't like much of the larger ones...I ended up having to go with

7ss,9ss,12ss,16ss,20ss
because swarovski no longer makes 6ss and the 8ss are going to take 2 weeks to get here and I don't want to wait that long... so here are my two questions:
I'm strassing Pigalles in a size 39.5 so in comparison to the size of the crystals... with the 20 am I get going to get that BIG crystal look?
Question2: is the 7ss going to be small enough to line the rim of the Piggies and look much smaller? I really like the way you lovely ladies have that tiny crystal lining the sides


----------



## eve415

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on



Did you apply the Gemtac on the shoe then apply the crystals on or vixe versa apply the glue to the crystal then on the shoe? 

How many crystals in each size did you have to order? 

Thank you, they are TDF!


----------



## rilokiley

eve415 said:


> Did you apply the Gemtac on the shoe then apply the crystals on or vixe versa apply the glue to the crystal then on the shoe?
> 
> How many crystals in each size did you have to order?
> 
> Thank you, they are TDF!




Thank you!  I applied the Gem-Tac first and then the glue.  I squeezed out just enough glue (directly from the bottle) for 3-4 crystals at a time.  Gem-Tac dries clear, and you can't really tell.  Just make sure there's a thin layer of glue.  I started at the heel and worked my way up and around.  For a size 36.5 YoYo, I ordered the following crystals:

- 20 gross 7ss
- 10 gross 9ss
- 5 gross 12ss
- 3 gross 16ss
- 2 gross 20ss

I had extra crystals in all sizes though, so you probably don't need to order that many if you are doing a similar style/size.  I just ordered the 7ss and 9ss in 20 gross and 10 gross, respectively, because it was cheaper (wholesale price for denominations of 10).  HTH!


----------



## juicyjeans

Bought these on eBay ~










They were Navy Blue to start...I decided to dye them black...




In progress!


----------



## juicyjeans

~*The Finished Product*~  - Excuse my feet! I just took my socks off to model them :lolots:


----------



## A.M.Bush

Now you guys got me wanting to do this, but if I'm gonna do it I want to go big, like daffodil big.


----------



## A.M.Bush

You know, just in case anyone happens to have a pair of busted old daffodils they want to get rid of for cheap. *wink wink*


----------



## may3545

juicyjeans said:


> ~*The Finished Product*~  - Excuse my feet! I just took my socks off to model them :lolots:



Pardon if I'm being redundant, but what dye did you use? I want to dye a pair of heels black and then strass them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## juicyjeans

may3545 said:


> Pardon if I'm being redundant, but what dye did you use? I want to dye a pair of heels black and then strass them. Thanks in advance!


 
It's Tarrago leather dye, you can get it on eBay for under $10 bucks and it is super easy to do and is easy to fix mistakes (which is great for less than handy people like me!) Good luck! Can't wait to see your finished product ~ I love the strassed CL's


----------



## may3545

juicyjeans said:


> It's Tarrago leather dye, you can get it on eBay for under $10 bucks and it is super easy to do and is easy to fix mistakes (which is great for less than handy people like me!) Good luck! Can't wait to see your finished product ~ I love the strassed CL's



Thanks!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

So, here is my first CL DIY project.  I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes.  They will be strassed in crystal AB.  I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501.  Tarrago is SUPER easy to use.  You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast.  I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well.  I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it.  Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means.  But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

So, here is my first CL DIY project.  I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes.  They will be strassed in crystal AB.  I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501.  Tarrago is SUPER easy to use.  You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast.  I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well.  I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it.  Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means.  But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.  

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*


----------



## vhdos

A.M.Bush said:


> You know, just in case anyone happens to have a pair of busted old daffodils they want to get rid of for cheap. *wink wink*



selling is not allowed on the forum


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So, here is my first CL DIY project.  I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes.  They will be strassed in crystal AB.  I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501.  Tarrago is SUPER easy to use.  You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast.  I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well.  I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it.  Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means.  But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*



Very nice.  Thanks for sharing your work in progress


----------



## IslandSpice

I am absolutely loving the new dye jobs! Looking good, Ladies! I got a pair of beige Pique Cires on the bay though I REALLY wanted to cognac.  So, I took them to my friendly cobbler to see what he could do. I had to wait two weeks for my Pique Cires to come back from the cobbler, but it was worth it.* Best Foot Forward* in Arlington, VA is the best! I absolutely love my new (to me) shoes! Here are a few pictures:

*BEFORE*


----------



## IslandSpice

*AFTER*




















I am absolutely loving them!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

*IslandSpice* WOW, those babies look amazing!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you! I am so happy with them. I just need to learn how to walk in them now...they are my highest CLs yet.


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So, here is my first CL DIY project. I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes. They will be strassed in crystal AB. I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501. Tarrago is SUPER easy to use. You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast. I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well. I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it. Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means. But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*


 
They look great!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you *Juicyjeans* for the compliment, and for the advice along the way.  Can't wait to have them strassed and ready to go!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

IslandSpice said:


> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely loving them!!!



Wow glad I came over here to look. That is an amazing difference and LOVE the nude much better then the bone!


----------



## PyAri

IslandSpice great job!


----------



## PyAri

rilokiley said:


> Just wanted to share my newest DIY... Jet Hematite strass Yoyo 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystals in 5 sizes (7, 9, 12, 16, and 20).  Last year, I used E6000 for my Volcano strass Pigalles, but I really did not like the smell... so this time, I used Gem-Tac.  Sooo much better!  Definitely using Gem-Tac from now on


Gorgeous!!


----------



## jamidee

Can you paint patent? I have glitterart ron ron's that I want to paint black to strass with jet crystals.


----------



## jamidee

Nvm!! I answered my own question.. just tracked down hanna m's patent painting project.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So, here is my first CL DIY project.  I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes.  They will be strassed in crystal AB.  I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501.  Tarrago is SUPER easy to use.  You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast.  I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well.  I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it.  Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means.  But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.


looking great so far!  hope the strassing turns out the way you hope too.




IslandSpice said:


> I am absolutely loving the new dye jobs! Looking good, Ladies! I got a pair of beige Pique Cires on the bay though I REALLY wanted to cognac.  So, I took them to my friendly cobbler to see what he could do. I had to wait two weeks for my Pique Cires to come back from the cobbler, but it was worth it.* Best Foot Forward* in Arlington, VA is the best! I absolutely love my new (to me) shoes! Here are a few pictures:
> 
> I am absolutely loving them!!!


^they look fantastic in cognac!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks


----------



## chloe speaks

*IslandSpice*: great job on the Pique Cires. I love that shoe!
*Oakenfoldgodess*: They look professional!
*RiloKiley*: Your Jets look amazing! I think the Yoyos just strass so nicely


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies.. although its been a very slow process because of lack of time.. here is an updated pic of my diy very mix..


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Holy Jesus...those are awesome.  How did you manage to hid the back of the screws, so they don't show on the inside of the shoes???  Excellent work!



Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. although its been a very slow process because of lack of time.. here is an updated pic of my diy very mix..


----------



## frick&frack

they're coming along well.  can't wait to see the finished product!



Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. although its been a very slow process because of lack of time.. here is an updated pic of my diy very mix..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I was just awed by the work you ladies did -- I'm still working on the old thread because I want to see everything! -- amazing! I also have a question about the Meltonian Nu-Color spray for those that have used it: (and I'm so sorry to be off-topic but this question went unanswered in the Chanel thread) -- I have a Chanel bag (lambskin) in ivory that has some staining from use and some yellowing on the leather in the chain strap that I thought I could color with the spray as well... but I have no clue how to handle the chain part. Does Meltonian stick to metal? I'm not sure how I can tape that part off -- is there a way I can spray the leather inside the chain without getting the metal part? Thanks in advance if anyone can answer this!


----------



## Theren

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Holy Jesus...those are awesome.  How did you manage to hid the back of the screws, so they don't show on the inside of the shoes???  Excellent work!



Nothing has been pierced through my shoes.


----------



## LornaLou

WOW! How did you manage to find those flat back spikes?


----------



## Theren

LornaLou said:


> WOW! How did you manage to find those flat back spikes?



The spikes arent flatback. They are screw back.. but e6000 works great to hold them on without the screws


----------



## roussel

Wow Theren looking good so far! Are those pyramid studs the ones with the prongs or with screw back?  So did you also just glued those long spikes?  Did you trim the screw at the back?


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> Wow Theren looking good so far! Are those pyramid studs the ones with the prongs or with screw back?  So did you also just glued those long spikes?  Did you trim the screw at the back?



The pyramid prongs have prongs and I just cut them off. The spikes were just glued. I filled up the inside of the spike with glue and then it ended up being a flat bottom of glue when I put them on the shoe. The spike is a 2 part spike and the screw it the back part so I didnt need to trim or cut anything on those.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Did you glue them on?? I'm dying to know how you did this.  I wanted to make my pigalle studded and strassed also.



Theren said:


> Nothing has been pierced through my shoes.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aaah, it would've helped if I had read the thread responses before replying. LOL.


----------



## PeepToe

*Theren* I can not wait to see the end result!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Theren said:


> The spikes arent flatback. They are screw back.. but e6000 works great to hold them on without the screws



Makes sense! They look amazing


----------



## rilokiley

*PyAri* and *chloe speaks*- thank you!


----------



## juicyjeans

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I was just awed by the work you ladies did -- I'm still working on the old thread because I want to see everything! -- amazing! I also have a question about the Meltonian Nu-Color spray for those that have used it: (and I'm so sorry to be off-topic but this question went unanswered in the Chanel thread) -- I have a Chanel bag (lambskin) in ivory that has some staining from use and some yellowing on the leather in the chain strap that I thought I could color with the spray as well... but I have no clue how to handle the chain part. Does Meltonian stick to metal? I'm not sure how I can tape that part off -- is there a way I can spray the leather inside the chain without getting the metal part? Thanks in advance if anyone can answer this!


 
From my experience the Meltonian spray is tough to work with as far as it not sticking to other materials. I love the Tarrago leather dye, you paint it on with a paint brush and you can wipe it off anything that you don't want it on (I used a slightly damp q-tip). I know they have a ton of colors available and it doesn't run the Meltonian spray does. Hope this helps!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juicyjeans said:


> From my experience the Meltonian spray is tough to work with as far as it not sticking to other materials. I love the Tarrago leather dye, you paint it on with a paint brush and you can wipe it off anything that you don't want it on (I used a slightly damp q-tip). I know they have a ton of colors available and it doesn't run the Meltonian spray does. Hope this helps!



Thank you! I'll look it up


----------



## Luva Pug

This thread is fantastic!! I can't believe I haven't seen it before!!
I want to strass now! You ladies are so clever!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm I have a pair of vintage chanel boots (off topic but this threat seems the best for answers about shoes and leather) that are somewhat faded. Should I use the tarrago or the meltonian nu-life? I've heard the tarrago flakes and peels and the lambskin is really soft and flexible. The meltonian perhaps?


----------



## willwork4shoes

OMG Theren!!!!!!  Those are looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacktulip

Hi ladies! 
i feel so inspired to start strassing... just gotta figure out what pair. lol
i have a question for those who have dyed the shoes before...
do you think it'd be possible to dye a pair of CL You You 85 in beige leather to silver???


----------



## Theren

Ladies thank you so much for the compliments.. now Im just trying to finalize which crystals to use and get these done.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies can I get your thoughts on something? Could I possibly dye a pair of pink satin NP's to maybe a royal blue, black or brown color? I'm leaning more towards the royal blue color...

Thanks All


----------



## jenayb

WOW *K*... I can't believe those went from silver lamineto to marine glitter, stripped back to silver lamineto, glittered again, stripped a second time, and now the makings of a DIY Very Mix! Those shoes could tell STORIES!!


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> WOW *K*... I can't believe those went from silver lamineto to marine glitter, stripped back to silver lamineto, glittered again, stripped a second time, and now the makings of a DIY Very Mix! Those shoes could tell STORIES!!



I know right ?! It's amazing how much these shoes have changed.


----------



## indypup

mistyknightwin said:


> Ladies can I get your thoughts on something? Could I possibly dye a pair of pink satin NP's to maybe a royal blue, black or brown color? I'm leaning more towards the royal blue color...
> 
> Thanks All



Since they are already pink, dyeing them a true blue will be pretty much impossible.  Purple, however, is definitely an option (because pink + blue= purple).  Black too.  

I'd think that black, purple, or anything in the red family would be an option.  Navy might work too, but they might have a slight purple hue to them.


----------



## indypup

Oh-- ladies, when you've ordered with Dreamtime Creations, did you get an email notification when the order was placed?  I placed an order on Tuesday night and haven't received any kind of notification whatsoever.  When I actually log onto my account, it says that my order is "pending."  There's no charge on my credit card yet either, but something does appear to be pending with it.  How long has it usually taken to have your orders shipped?  This is the first time I've ordered with them (usually order elsewhere, but I decided to try them).


----------



## Blacktulip

Blacktulip said:


> Hi ladies!
> i feel so inspired to start strassing... just gotta figure out what pair. lol
> i have a question for those who have dyed the shoes before...
> do you think it'd be possible to dye a pair of CL You You 85 in beige leather to silver???




i called a few of places around in Vancouver and pretty much all of them had the same answer: either they won't do because it's toxic 
[Hi, we don't dye any shoes at all. The dye that works well is hazardous to our health, and the 'safe' dye doesn't work. Sorry but I have no good solution for you.],

 or they don't recommend it because the paint will "chip off"...

i'm a little heartbroken.... :cry:


----------



## indypup

*Blacktulip*, I think this post might be very helpful for you. 

You did a great job, *Oakenfold*!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So, here is my first CL DIY project.  I had gold Very Prive's, that I needed in silver for my wedding shoes.  They will be strassed in crystal AB.  I used Tarrago dye in Metallic silver 501.  Tarrago is SUPER easy to use.  You apply thin coats, and it dries very fast.  I used 3 coats, which covered the shoe very well.  I didn't want to apply more, in fear that it would create a paint layer of "skin" that may eventually peel, and the crystals may peel off with it.  Definitely wouldn't want to wear these shoes in silver without strassing them, as this is not a professional dye job by any means.  But for a first timer, I am VERY happy and surprised by how well I did.
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*


----------



## Blacktulip

*Indypup*, thank you very much for that post! 
as much as i tried to read through the whole thread (old and new), i'm still a little unclear: does Tarrago dye chip/peel off with crystals??
i'm honestly terrified to do a dye job myself ...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you SO MUCH!  



indypup said:


> *Blacktulip*, I think this post might be very helpful for you.
> 
> You did a great job, *Oakenfold*!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I dyed my gold VP's silver last weekend, and granted I haven't actually WORN them, worn them, I have tried them on and modeled them around the house for my fiance, etc. I haven't had any problems with it looking like it's cracking or peeling, etc.  I was also worried about this, since I took them to the Leather Spa to have them dyed silver professionally, and they said they could NOT do it, unless they were going to be used for a photo shoot or something, bc if you actually WORE them, the paint would chip, crease, peel, in the places where the leather naturally creases.  I was SO worried and upset about this, but decided to do them myself and they turned out great.  Not the best dye job in the world, but since they are going to be strassed, it doesn't matter.  I really think that since Tarrago is so thin, you have to use a few coats to really get the color you're going for, it doesn't create a "skin" like appearance over the natural leather.  I could see it chipping or peeling if it were a thick layer, but since it isn't I don't think it would be a problem.  I hope this helps.  



Blacktulip said:


> *Indypup*, thank you very much for that post!
> as much as i tried to read through the whole thread (old and new), i'm still a little unclear: does Tarrago dye chip/peel off with crystals??
> i'm honestly terrified to do a dye job myself ...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think the original  Very Mix is strassed with Comet Argent Light, right?  I also think they would look amazing in Silver Shade or possibly moonlight.



Theren said:


> Ladies thank you so much for the compliments.. now Im just trying to finalize which crystals to use and get these done.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! I have a pair of black satin Loubie's that I'd love to dye gold. Do you think I could use the Meltonian spray dye? I know dying from lighter to darker generally works but since I want to go from black to gold not sure if the color will take. 

Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I was inspired by the work you did and ordered some dye and other essentials from CedarShoeTree.com but have heard nothing from them since I placed my order (Tuesday) and when I log in, my order doesn't show up. I sent an email but have yet to hear back. Anyone have experience with this store?


----------



## A.M.Bush

I just got a pair of VP's that I won on ebay last week that I was going to use for a strass project, but they're so amazing the way they are that I think I'm just gonna have to buy another pair instead. Oh well


----------



## vhdos

^I did the same thing with my last pair.  I bought them to strass, but fell in love with them as is.  Now I'm on the hunt for another pair to strass!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

What is the best style and color to strass a shoes? I want do it! Love strass!


----------



## jamidee

I finally got started on strassing my piggies! First off, I want to say that it is much harder than it looks sooo props to you amazing ladies!  secondly, I found out that I have a tendency to put more larger crystals than smaller ones... when at the start I wanted to go for a smaller crystal look...soo I need your opinions... does it look ok soo far? Am I using FARR too many large crystals? 

Excuse the bad picture quality. they were taken on the iphoneizzle.


----------



## mistyknightwin

indypup said:


> Since they are already pink, dyeing them a true blue will be pretty much impossible.  Purple, however, is definitely an option (because pink + blue= purple).  Black too.
> 
> I'd think that black, purple, or anything in the red family would be an option.  Navy might work too, but they might have a slight purple hue to them.



Thank you so much indy! Black is always good


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think the Piggies look great so far!  Are they Volcano?


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> I finally got started on strassing my piggies! First off, I want to say that it is much harder than it looks sooo props to you amazing ladies!  secondly, I found out that I have a tendency to put more larger crystals than smaller ones... when at the start I wanted to go for a smaller crystal look...soo I need your opinions... does it look ok soo far? Am I using FARR too many large crystals?
> 
> Excuse the bad picture quality. they were taken on the iphoneizzle.


 

I honestly think it looks great so far!


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I think the Piggies look great so far!  Are they Volcano?



Yes, they are volcano! I only ordered 5x144 for the 20ss and that's the one I find I tend to use a lot... so I might TRYYYYY to limit myself even more. But, thanks for the opinions!

One more question: between the crystal placement... on all y'alls DIY did you have a little clear glue residue? I'm really hating that.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Just wondering, for those of you who've ordered from Dreamtime, how long on average does it take to get the goods?  I bought some stones for my cell phone case.  I wanted to practice on something before taking the plunge. LOL.

Also, is Gemtac better than e6000?  Or vice versa?


----------



## chloe speaks

jamidee said:


> Yes, they are volcano! I only ordered 5x144 for the 20ss and that's the one I find I tend to use a lot... so I might TRYYYYY to limit myself even more. But, thanks for the opinions!
> 
> One more question: between the crystal placement... on all y'alls DIY did you have a little clear glue residue? I'm really hating that.


 
I don't think that is too many 20ss. It depends on what yo like. I think that the bigger stones have more fire/sparkle, but when you look right on the shoe without light, they look "bumpier". Some ladies here have done even 30ss and they still looked nice.

The glue residue will not be noticeable after all the stones are on! Trust me.


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wondering, for those of you who've ordered from Dreamtime, how long on average does it take to get the goods?  I bought some stones for my cell phone case.  I wanted to practice on something before taking the plunge. LOL.
> 
> Also, is Gemtac better than e6000?  Or vice versa?



Everything I read made me lean towards gemtac for my first project and I'm more than pleased. I bought both just in case, but I'm very happy with the time it takes for it to dry and it drying clear.


----------



## jamidee

5 hours down and half of one shoe!












Outside in the sun




all pics taken without the flash. Opinions? 
In the pictures the crystals look SOO large, but not in person. In person they are beautiful! I decided to space them out a little as well because it's soo much shoe! (39.5) but, now I'm worried that with all the purple showing they look like mardi gras shoes... what do you think? Looking mardi gras ish? :weird::wondering


----------



## itsonly4me

jamidee I think they look stunning!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ok, thank you.  I ended up buying Gemtac also.  I had read before that it came out stringy and was very smelly.  I have a 2 year old so that is no good!  

So excited to get this started!!!



jamidee said:


> Everything I read made me lean towards gemtac for my first project and I'm more than pleased. I bought both just in case, but I'm very happy with the time it takes for it to dry and it drying clear.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Those piggies are HOTTTT!!!!  I am soooo jealous right now... 



jamidee said:


> 5 hours down and half of one shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all pics taken without the flash. Opinions?
> In the pictures the crystals look SOO large, but not in person. In person they are beautiful! I decided to space them out a little as well because it's soo much shoe! (39.5) but, now I'm worried that with all the purple showing they look like mardi gras shoes... what do you think? Looking mardi gras ish? :weird::wondering


----------



## jamidee

thanks ladies... I'm really starting to beat myself up that you can see spots inbetween the crystals... and I compared them to bagg's Louboutin strass piggies and hers are sooo much better!! So, time for tweaking...


----------



## jamidee

Okk... So, I've been obsessing over it  and since that's the inside of the shoe that not many people will closely look at .. I figure I can rectify the closeness of the placement. 

The question is... do bagg's piggies crystals look a lot closer than mine? I want to get the final product as close to hers as possible. :help::urock:


----------



## roussel

jamidee said:


> I finally got started on strassing my piggies! First off, I want to say that it is much harder than it looks sooo props to you amazing ladies!  secondly, I found out that I have a tendency to put more larger crystals than smaller ones... when at the start I wanted to go for a smaller crystal look...soo I need your opinions... does it look ok soo far? Am I using FARR too many large crystals?
> 
> Excuse the bad picture quality. they were taken on the iphoneizzle.


 
I think they are looking great jamidee!  Congrats!  BTW those shoes in the background look familiar


----------



## jamidee

roussel said:


> I think they are looking great jamidee!  Congrats!  BTW those shoes in the background look familiar



hahah yes! I printed out a rough guide of my favorite DIY strass projects Y'all are all so fabulous DIY'ers!


----------



## A.M.Bush

jamidee said:


> Okk... So, I've been obsessing over it  and since that's the inside of the shoe that not many people will closely look at .. I figure I can rectify the closeness of the placement.
> 
> The question is... do bagg's piggies crystals look a lot closer than mine? I want to get the final product as close to hers as possible. :help::urock:


 
I think her crystals are a little closer together than yours, but it's more the color of the shoe that amplifies the illusion.


----------



## CMP86

Baggs are closer together because hers aren't a DIY. I personally like the look of yours better. They look absolutely stunning.


----------



## jeNYC

yes, baggs crystals are closet but yours look really good...you're going to drive yourself crazy...it will sparkle as much as the originals


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ladies... after being a stalker on this thread, I just ordered a ton of volcano crystals to strass up a pair of Lady Grants - beige with a red tip. My thought was to paint the beige part gold and the red tip purple but to strass the whole shoe with the same color crystals. Can anyone advise something better? I'd love some creative input!!


----------



## Theren

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I think the original  Very Mix is strassed with Comet Argent Light, right?  I also think they would look amazing in Silver Shade or possibly moonlight.




While I do think the comet argent is used I am still trying to decide which I want to do.. I may do something different on just the toe part to add a bit of color. We shall see..


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> thanks ladies... *I'm really starting to beat myself up that you can see spots inbetween the crystals*... and I compared them to bagg's Louboutin strass piggies and hers are sooo much better!! So, time for tweaking...





jamidee said:


> Okk... So, I've been obsessing over it  and since that's the inside of the shoe that not many people will closely look at .. I figure I can rectify the closeness of the placement.
> 
> The question is... *do bagg's piggies crystals look a lot closer than mine? I want to get the final product as close to hers as possible. *:help::urock:



*jamidee*--Stop worrying! If you're worried about the spacing, it's more due to the patent background vs. suede background that CL uses. Your crystal placement is great.  Don't compare yourself against anyone, not an actual CL done strass or other DIYs.  Your volcano Pigalles are beautiful as they are.  You did an amazing job.  



jamidee said:


> hahah yes! I printed out a rough guide of my favorite DIY strass projects Y'all are all so fabulous DIY'ers!



I have done the same thing, and you couldn't pick a better model to follow than any of* Roussel's* work.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

If you want to fill in the gaps, you could order a small size (like 5ss or smaller) to fill in the gaps.  If you look closely at Baggs, you can see a lot of very small crystals.  That will help to fill in the gaps and lessen your anxiety about them.  Otherwise, I think they look amazing, and they're great the way they are.



jamidee said:


> Okk... So, I've been obsessing over it  and since that's the inside of the shoe that not many people will closely look at .. I figure I can rectify the closeness of the placement.
> 
> The question is... do bagg's piggies crystals look a lot closer than mine? I want to get the final product as close to hers as possible. :help::urock:


----------



## roussel

Lav 



Jamidee, I think it is personal preference how much gap you want.  I actually like mine spaced a tiny bit.  And Lav is right, you actually notice the gap more on yours because of the patent background, KWIM?  The shine of the patent is somewhat competing with the shine of the crystal.  The suede (or fabric) background on Bagg's pigalles make the crystals pop out more.


----------



## A.M.Bush

I just got my shipment of AB crystals and oh holy moly the things are the size of a grain of sand!  I don't think I understood the full scope of this project until now.  I'm absolutely done for.


----------



## LavenderIce

A.M.Bush said:


> I just got my shipment of AB crystals and oh holy moly the things are the size of a grain of sand!  I don't think I understood the full scope of this project until now.  I'm absolutely done for.



It feels like that when you start.  You'll get through it.  Don't quit.


----------



## eve415

A.M.Bush said:


> I just got my shipment of AB crystals and oh holy moly the things are the size of a grain of sand!  I don't think I understood the full scope of this project until now.  I'm absolutely done for.



Ditto, I got my Crystals in last week and we have been staring at each other all this time...LOL. I just don't know where to start and the 5ss crystals are sooooo tiny. 

BTW, this is a question for the group. Where are you guys buying your crystals from and if it's from eBay what is the sellers name? I'm trying to figure out where the best deal is. Thanks!


----------



## Blacktulip

^ i second that.

i finally got a pair of beige patent yoyo's i want to strass... now to just need to figure out where's the best place to get crystals!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jamidee said:


> 5 hours down and half of one shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all pics taken without the flash. Opinions?
> In the pictures the crystals look SOO large, but not in person. In person they are beautiful! I decided to space them out a little as well because it's soo much shoe! (39.5) but, now I'm worried that with all the purple showing they look like mardi gras shoes... what do you think? Looking mardi gras ish? :weird::wondering




wow!! stunning!!  love volcano strass!!


----------



## jamidee

Posted in the wrong thread just now...

and not sure how to fully delete the post.. so instead... I'll just thank all of you !


----------



## A.M.Bush

Blacktulip said:


> ^ i second that.
> 
> i finally got a pair of beige patent yoyo's i want to strass... now to just need to figure out where's the best place to get crystals!



I did a little comparison shopping and I got the lowest price from fire mountain gems.  I paid a about $230 for what I think is going to be enough gems according to what other people have used.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I bought from Dreamtime Creations and used the 10% off coupon code, TJOOS-10


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies,
I am going to dye my Brian Atwood Alisons (kid leather) black from Fuxia... any tips for me? I am using the color/dye recommended in the original DIY threads but any info on painters tape, how may applications, different brushes or applicators, etc would be appreciated!


----------



## jamidee

HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:

these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!


















I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


----------



## veritae

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


WOW.  Those are gorgeous!  Great job!  I bet it was extremely painstaking but it definitely paid off.


----------



## KarenBorter

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!



 Outstanding! It looks GORGEOUS! I envy you ladies who have the patience for this; my ADHD would kick in LOL


----------



## jamidee

KarenBorter said:


> Outstanding! It looks GORGEOUS! I envy you ladies who have the patience for this; my ADHD would kick in LOL



Ohh mine totally kicked in. I've read that some ladies keep to a pattern the whole time.. not letting the same size touch another of the same size...once I got towards the end... I couldnt help myself.. i just started placing whatever fit.. going faster and faster... 

Now I still have one shoe.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED! I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


 
OMG!!!!! Where's my jaw? Where's my jaw? I lost my jaw!!

Unbelievable. If I pay you, will you strass something for me, hahaha?  (I'm only partly kidding....OK not kidding)


----------



## A.M.Bush

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED! I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


 
That is amazing! I love it. I really like your crystal spacing.  Now I'm absolutely dying for a couple of ebay auctions to end so I can get my shoes.


----------



## jamidee

AWE y'all are all SOOO NICE!!! THANKS!  

Now, on to the other shoe. I'm determined to wear them next weekend.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

*Jamidee* those are amazing.  You did a great job.  I did a cell phone case yesterday and I SOOOOO know what you mean about the patience and butt falling asleep. LOL.  You did a really awesome job.  They look outstanding.


----------



## jamidee

Thank you sooo much Oakenfoldgodess!


I can't get over how pretty they are!! and I definitely like my closer spacing on the other half of the shoe...so I'm going to leave y'all with an outside pic 







I'm soo glad I finally got the hang of it cause I was really beating myself up before..

that's the perfectionist in me  but yayyys!


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!





jamidee said:


> Thank you sooo much Oakenfoldgodess!
> 
> 
> I can't get over how pretty they are!! and I definitely like my closer spacing on the other half of the shoe...so I'm going to leave y'all with an outside pic  I'm soo glad I finally got the hang of it cause I was really beating myself up before..
> 
> that's the perfectionist in me  but yayyys!



 WOW!!  They are stunning!!  Th indoor pics make them look SOO incredibly romantic!! Love the half PJs photo LOL, it's poetic~  The outdoor photos!! OMG I'm blind!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## ricepot

Jamidee, those are stunning!!  Modeling pics when you are done!!


----------



## frick&frack

volcano is just AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!  you did a fantastic job!!!  can't wait to see when both shoes are finished.  you're going to have so much fun wearing them!



jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Question for those of you who used the Tarrago dye.  Did you paint it on with the brush or did you use the sponge per the instructions?

I tried my first DIY, changing light brown declics into blue...I used the sponge method and it didn't seem to cover very well, it advised to put it on the sponge and rub it in circles, but it didnt seem to cover well and ended up streaky.  I ended up dabbing with the sponge to coat more evenly, but then it got all wacky with little air bubbles.   After it started to dry the air air bubbles disappeared and it looked fairly even, but I am going to have to go over it again today to try and get rid of some of the uneven streakiness.

Thanks.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I painted some of the Tarrago onto the shoe where the threading is (on the tops of the shoes where your foot goes in), and along the outside edges.  For the rest, I used the little sponge and rubbed in a circular motion.  I think they tell you to use the circular motion because instead of PAINTING the dye onto the shoe, you are supposed to work it IN to the leather, so it won't be simply covering the original color, but some will actually be absorbed into the shoe itself.  Also, you have to make sure to use very thin coats, which is hard to do when you're painting it on with a brush.  If you don't it could create a "layer" of paint that, once worn, will separate from the original leather and peel off like a skin.  These are all the tips I've gotten from a cobbler, a store sales associate, and from the DIY threads.  But I do know what you mean about it looking kind of streaky.  Luckily, I'm strassing over, so it won't make a difference.



sarasmith3269 said:


> Question for those of you who used the Tarrago dye.  Did you paint it on with the brush or did you use the sponge per the instructions?
> 
> I tried my first DIY, changing light brown declics into blue...I used the sponge method and it didn't seem to cover very well, it advised to put it on the sponge and rub it in circles, but it didnt seem to cover well and ended up streaky.  I ended up dabbing with the sponge to coat more evenly, but then it got all wacky with little air bubbles.   After it started to dry the air air bubbles disappeared and it looked fairly even, but I am going to have to go over it again today to try and get rid of some of the uneven streakiness.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## roussel

jamidee great job on those pigalles!  they really look awesome! Congrats!  Can't wait to see the finished pair


----------



## sarasmith3269

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I painted some of the Tarrago onto the shoe where the threading is (on the tops of the shoes where your foot goes in), and along the outside edges. For the rest, I used the little sponge and rubbed in a circular motion. I think they tell you to use the circular motion because instead of PAINTING the dye onto the shoe, you are supposed to work it IN to the leather, so it won't be simply covering the original color, but some will actually be absorbed into the shoe itself. Also, you have to make sure to use very thin coats, which is hard to do when you're painting it on with a brush. If you don't it could create a "layer" of paint that, once worn, will separate from the original leather and peel off like a skin. These are all the tips I've gotten from a cobbler, a store sales associate, and from the DIY threads. But I do know what you mean about it looking kind of streaky. Luckily, I'm strassing over, so it won't make a difference.


 
crap.  i kinda loaded mine on thick.  hope it ends up alright.  I also noticed that the preparer didnt really remove any of the old color...is there something that WILL strip the color in case I needed to start over?


----------



## amazigrace

*bella,* I've dyed several pair of CLs, and I always use the Tarago dye. It's easy to apply - really easy. I've never had to do more than one coat, but if you need more, you can do more. I just used the blue painter's tape and taped up the insides really well. Then I taped all over the sole - didn't take very long. I just made sure the tape covered anything I didn't want to dye. You'll be surprised how easy it is and what a good job it does. HTH! Oh, and by the way, I used the little applicator that comes with the dye. It's made for the job and works great! Good luck!

*jamiedee,* I've strassed a couple pair of CLs, and yours look beautiful. I freaked out like you've been doing, but finally realized it really doesn't matter all that much how you do it because they're down on your feet and no one is going to ask you to take them off so they can see what kind of job you did. I've seen pictures of real strassed CLs that were either close together or farther apart. Every shoe is different. Yours are perfect and you should wear them with pride!


----------



## rdgldy

jamidee said:


> Thank you sooo much Oakenfoldgodess!
> 
> 
> I can't get over how pretty they are!! and I definitely like my closer spacing on the other half of the shoe...so I'm going to leave y'all with an outside pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo glad I finally got the hang of it cause I was really beating myself up before..
> 
> that's the perfectionist in me  but yayyys!


Just stunning!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED!  I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!



WOW! FANTASTIC job!!!!! Those look amazing! congrats


----------



## jamidee

Soo... I have a hole in the leather of my declic's now :cry: I went to a country bar and had forgotten that I took my flippy floppies out of my LV, so I had to wear them and try to walk between the planks on the floor. Some dude nudged me and my heel went between the planks and slightly ripped the leather. I've thought about strassing them with jet crystals to fix it, but I'm really not ready to undertake another strass project on these size 40 feet. SOO MUCH! So, then I started thinking about glittering them... do you think it would cover a hole in the leather? I really can't see how, but maybe... it'll be my lucky day and you all will tell me it will fix it and I'll have my beautiful shoes bacK!! 

Or I could just sell them on ebay and take a loss even though I've only worn them once


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hmmm...The preparer isn't supposed to strip the color, but it IS supposed to clean the leather and prepare it for dying by removing any dirt or oils that are on the leather.  I think you should try the shoes on once you're done dying them.  Walk a lot around the house, or if you go out, wear them for 30 minutes somewhere, so you can actually WALK in them to break in the new color.  If you look closely where the leather naturally creases (in the toe box, and mine crease on the outside of the foot below the pinky toe region) and there are creases that don't look to be separating from the leather, or chipping away or SHEDDING like skin, then you should be in the clear.   





sarasmith3269 said:


> crap.  i kinda loaded mine on thick.  hope it ends up alright.  I also noticed that the preparer didnt really remove any of the old color...is there something that WILL strip the color in case I needed to start over?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

A little late but DAMMMMMMMMMN *jamidee* :salute: Amazing job!


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> Thank you sooo much Oakenfoldgodess!
> 
> 
> I can't get over how pretty they are!! and I definitely like my closer spacing on the other half of the shoe...so I'm going to leave y'all with an outside pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo glad I finally got the hang of it cause I was really beating myself up before..
> 
> that's the perfectionist in me  but yayyys!



They look amazing! If you didn`t tell me they were DIY, I would`ve thought you literally bought it from the store. You did an incredible job!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> Soo... I have a hole in the leather of my declic's now :cry: I went to a country bar and had forgotten that I took my flippy floppies out of my LV, so I had to wear them and try to walk between the planks on the floor. Some dude nudged me and my heel went between the planks and slightly ripped the leather. I've thought about strassing them with jet crystals to fix it, but I'm really not ready to undertake another strass project on these size 40 feet. SOO MUCH! So, then I started thinking about glittering them... do you think it would cover a hole in the leather? I really can't see how, but maybe... it'll be my lucky day and you all will tell me it will fix it and I'll have my beautiful shoes bacK!!
> 
> Or I could just sell them on ebay and take a loss even though I've only worn them once



anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:


> anyone have any ideas?



Depending on the size of the hole, you could fill it in with the glue your going to use and let it dry before putting the glitter on? I have no idea how good of an idea this is though


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:


> Depending on the size of the hole, you could fill it in with the glue your going to use and let it dry before putting the glitter on? I have no idea how good of an idea this is though



HAHAH! It sounds reasonable enough, although I'm wondering if I'd have to do something to flatten it so it doesn't protrude about the leather or have a different surface?  Has anyone ever done this? or something similar? I'll take pictures of the hole when I get home later, but I'd say it's about the size of a 6ss crystal (teehee). There are two like that side by side.

I'm willing to take ANY AND ALL SUGGESTIONS!!!


----------



## frick&frack

is it a hole in the leather?  or a "smudge" where the leather has been pushed up by the heel going between the planks?  if it's a smudge, I suggest that you try to gently smooth the leather down flat, & glue it down.  I've successfully fixed heels of mine that way.  sometimes dampening the leather a little helps to be able to smooth out the smudge.

even if you decide to glitter, I'd still try to smooth out the smudge as much as you can.  if it's a hole, I'd just try to paint it the same color as the leather so that a different color doesn't peek out from under the glitter.

when I've taken shoes to the cobbler to fix a "smudge," I'm often disappointed.  I usually do a better job myself...probably because I'm more careful & I'm not in a hurry.  if you're patient enough to strass, I think you can fix the heel yourself.



jamidee said:


> Soo... I have a hole in the leather of my declic's now :cry: I went to a country bar and had forgotten that I took my flippy floppies out of my LV, so I had to wear them and try to walk between the planks on the floor. Some dude nudged me and my heel went between the planks and slightly ripped the leather. I've thought about strassing them with jet crystals to fix it, but I'm really not ready to undertake another strass project on these size 40 feet. SOO MUCH! So, then I started thinking about glittering them... do you think it would cover a hole in the leather? I really can't see how, but maybe... it'll be my lucky day and you all will tell me it will fix it and I'll have my beautiful shoes bacK!!
> 
> Or I could just sell them on ebay and take a loss even though I've only worn them once


----------



## jamidee

frick&frack said:


> is it a hole in the leather?  or a "smudge" where the leather has been pushed up by the heel going between the planks?  if it's a smudge, I suggest that you try to gently smooth the leather down flat, & glue it down.  I've successfully fixed heels of mine that way.  sometimes dampening the leather a little helps to be able to smooth out the smudge.
> 
> even if you decide to glitter, I'd still try to smooth out the smudge as much as you can.  if it's a hole, I'd just try to paint it the same color as the leather so that a different color doesn't peek out from under the glitter.
> 
> when I've taken shoes to the cobbler to fix a "smudge," I'm often disappointed.  I usually do a better job myself...probably because I'm more careful & I'm not in a hurry.  if you're patient enough to strass, I think you can fix the heel yourself.




No, it's a hole. I don't know why it didn't push up the leather like it did on my Pigalles (fixing those by strassing). The only things I can think of is the heel went almost all the way down to the base when it got stuck... so I sort of had to pry it out (the planks were rather gapped). And for some reason the leather on my Declics is much softer than the leather on my VPs... so it just ripped right through the leather. I can see two tiny dots of the plastic underneath where the holes are. 

Painting it is a good idea... I'd just be bothered by the difference in surfaces (the hole being indented in).


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> Soo... I have a hole in the leather of my declic's now :cry: I went to a country bar and had forgotten that I took my flippy floppies out of my LV, so I had to wear them and try to walk between the planks on the floor. Some dude nudged me and my heel went between the planks and slightly ripped the leather. I've thought about strassing them with jet crystals to fix it, but I'm really not ready to undertake another strass project on these size 40 feet. SOO MUCH! So, then I started thinking about glittering them... do you think it would cover a hole in the leather? I really can't see how, but maybe... it'll be my lucky day and you all will tell me it will fix it and I'll have my beautiful shoes bacK!!
> 
> Or I could just sell them on ebay and take a loss even though I've only worn them once


 
maybe you can bring it to the cobbler to see if they can repair it or just strass the heels!!!  i duno anything about glitter.


----------



## misseks

hey ladies, i could use your help.  i'm fairly new to purse forum, but i LOVE this DIY thread, i've started doing volcano strass-ing on a pair of VPs and it is turning out nicer than i thought BUT i'm already inspired to think of future projects.  

I was wondering if any of you think it would be ok to use fine glitter on a pair of suede lady gres.  one concern is if it is ok to put glue then glitter on suede and my larger concern is the knot and the small folds.  i think i could use a smaller brush to apply the glue, but i am a little scared that the front part of the shoe will turn into a mess with the application of glitter and i don't want my shoe looking a hot mess, lol.  

http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/ledaatomica/CL002.jpg

that picture isn't mine, but that's the same shoe i have.  i would use a dark green glitter to complement the shoe

THANKS so much ladies!


----------



## frick&frack

try something to fill the holes & make the surface even...maybe silicone or putty?  then try painting.  if the colors don't match, then glitter.  I personally love glitter, & it's very easy...nothing like strassing.  so sorry that happened to your shoes.



jamidee said:


> No, it's a hole. I don't know why it didn't push up the leather like it did on my Pigalles (fixing those by strassing). The only things I can think of is the heel went almost all the way down to the base when it got stuck... so I sort of had to pry it out (the planks were rather gapped). And for some reason the leather on my Declics is much softer than the leather on my VPs... so it just ripped right through the leather. I can see two tiny dots of the plastic underneath where the holes are.
> 
> Painting it is a good idea... I'd just be bothered by the difference in surfaces (the hole being indented in).


----------



## 5elle

jamidee said:


> Soo... I have a hole in the leather of my declic's now :cry: I went to a country bar and had forgotten that I took my flippy floppies out of my LV, so I had to wear them and try to walk between the planks on the floor. Some dude nudged me and my heel went between the planks and slightly ripped the leather. I've thought about strassing them with jet crystals to fix it, but I'm really not ready to undertake another strass project on these size 40 feet. SOO MUCH! So, then I started thinking about glittering them... do you think it would cover a hole in the leather? I really can't see how, but maybe... it'll be my lucky day and you all will tell me it will fix it and I'll have my beautiful shoes bacK!!
> 
> Or I could just sell them on ebay and take a loss even though I've only worn them once



Can you post a picture of the damage? I dont think it warrants reselling them.


----------



## jamidee

5elle said:


> Can you post a picture of the damage? I dont think it warrants reselling them.




the damage


----------



## 5elle

jamidee said:


> the damage



I know it's heartbreaking on such expensive shoes but that is really not as bad as I had feared. There are two issues here - texture and colour. Colour is easily fixed - a cobber can polish the area so that you can't see any white. As regards texture, you can have the heel recovered (very expensive and time consuming) or add a filler. But I think that once the colour issue is fixed the texture will be less noticeable. Those nicks are below the inward curve of the heel so from the perspective of someone standing behind you will be very hard to determine. Try to fix the colour issue first is my advice.


----------



## PyAri

jamidee said:


> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY FINISHED ONE SHOE!!! AHH!!:
> 
> these are terrible iphone3gs pics... but, I was soo excited I need to do it right now and not wait for the camera pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to knock out the other half of the shoe today...started at 5 and JUST FINISHED! I've been sitting on the floor doing it for soooo long.. not only did my butt get numb but my lady parts followed suit. Didn't know that was possible, but anything for beautiful shoes. Didn't even get in my gym time! Won't be sooo amazing having pretty shoes if I can't get my kankles in them!


Uh what kankles?  You look fab in them.  The shoes look fab as well.  Cannot wait to see both pairs!!


----------



## A.M.Bush

jamidee said:


> the damage



My vote is for silver strass on the heels.


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies! I'm planning to do my very first DIY project on my black patent Fifi 85. I've looked through this thread as well as the archived thread and I noticed that majority of the strassed pairs are nappa leather, not patent. Is it because the crystals don't stay on so well on patent? Any suggestions on crystal colours that goes well with black shoes would also be greatly appreciated. I'd like to make sure that it is ok before I go ahead and look for crystals.Thanks heaps in advance for your opinions!


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies! I'm planning to do my very first DIY project on my black patent Fifi 85. I've looked through this thread as well as the archived thread and I noticed that majority of the strassed pairs are nappa leather, not patent. Is it because the crystals don't stay on so well on patent? Any suggestions on crystal colours that goes well with black shoes would also be greatly appreciated. I'd like to make sure that it is ok before I go ahead and look for crystals.Thanks heaps in advance for your opinions!



My volcano strass pigalles are patent leather. I've never done anything else, but I found it works just as well. The only thing I didn't like (and this was just my preference) is when the crystals are spaced the shine of the patent competes with the shine of the crystals. This doesn't look bad, but just wasn't my preference. So, I started placing them closer together. 

When I'm done with this project, I'm going to do a pair of jet strass over black leather. If you look at Hanna M's Alti's.. they are TO DIE FOR! Also, seductive did part of a pair of maggies...and they are WOWZERS! anyhoo... jet is just plain amazing.  It's definitely on my TO DO list


----------



## cts900

Hi everyone!

I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!   

Before:






During:
(We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)






After:






In the workroom :






Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## rilokiley

wow, what a sweet DH!!   They look amazing, *cts*!  I would never know the difference... he did such a great job- as good as the pros!  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



That's a very thoughtful gift and one that you're sure to appreciate for many years to come - wear them in good health, my dear!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



That's awesome! I had my graffiti flats vibramed and the cobbler increased the heel of the black as the patent was showing wear and tear around the back. Wish my DF could be as crafty, then I wouldn't have spent $70 on restoring my flats.


----------



## chloe speaks

*jamiedee*, those look like they can be fixed! take it to your cobbler and see what he can do. I can see that when the leather was punctured, the leather squished over to one side. perhaps he can push it back in place, polish over it and it won't be perfect but doesn't have to be glittered over or anything...

*cts900*: he did a wonderful job! plus if you want to further replace the red, I think there was a thread on a red from the hardware store that completely matches Loubie red!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> *jamiedee*, those look like they can be fixed! take it to your cobbler and see what he can do. I can see that when the leather was punctured, the leather squished over to one side. perhaps he can push it back in place, polish over it and it won't be perfect but doesn't have to be glittered over or anything...
> 
> *cts900*: he did a wonderful job! plus if you want to further replace the red, I think there was a thread on a *red from the hardware store that completely matches Loubie red*!



If we're talking about the same thing, it's called plasti-dip. It's used to dip the ends of tools into it so they have a grip. I actually put it on the bottoms of mine because it creates a rubber-like grip and makes them less slippery. If not, oops  wrong product


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^It could also be the red paint that Elf used. She found a paint that matches the sole perfectly. It's not really there to "protect" but more to cover up places that have rubbed off.


----------



## FlipDiver

crazzee_shopper said:


> ^It could also be the red paint that Elf used. She found a paint that matches the sole perfectly. It's not really there to "protect" but more to cover up places that have rubbed off.



Valspar "Fabulous Red" 1011-2 matches the soles perfectly!  I also read on another thread that Behr Bijou Red matches as well, but I haven't tried that myself.  Both in High Gloss.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Valspar "Fabulous Red" 1011-2 matches the soles perfectly!  I also read on another thread that Behr Bijou Red matches as well, but I haven't tried that myself.  Both in High Gloss.



Thank you!! Valspar is Loewe's I think... time for a trip


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts,* those look AMAZING and that is so sweet of your DH!


----------



## candyapples88

jamidee said:


> the damage



I think I saw in the Cobbler thread that someone had the same issue with their heel. They mailed them to the CL recommended cobbler in Paris and they fixed the entire heel, I think by replacing the leather - it looked brand new. I'm not sure how much it was, but it wouldn't hurt to search around and inquire. That's if you're hesitant about a DIY heel.


----------



## candyapples88

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Those look fantastic and super sweet of your DH!


----------



## Theren

cts those look amazing!


----------



## ColdSteel

Oh wow! My graffiti flats looked just like yours before I had them resoled. Your DH put the vibram exactly how the cobbler did mine.

What a sweet present  My graffitis were my firsts.


----------



## cts900

Thank you all for your kind words and advice! I am on someone else's computer and struggling with it so if I missed anyone, I am SO sorry! Thanks to *ColdSteel, Theren*, *candy*, my lovely *erin, chloe, Schnauzer*, *crazzee*, and dear *rilo*! 

I am a very lucky girl!


----------



## frick&frack

your DH is incredibly thoughtful...what a sweet gift!!!  you sound like a very lucky woman.

happy anniversary!!!



cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, hun.  I feel _very _lucky to have him!


----------



## airina666

My first time posting here... can patent be glittered or does it work better on kid? i'm thinking of glittering my black patent simples in black/grey glitter. thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

FlipDiver said:


> Valspar "Fabulous Red" 1011-2 matches the soles perfectly! I also read on another thread that Behr Bijou Red matches as well, but I haven't tried that myself. Both in High Gloss.


 
The Behr Bijou Red is the one I was thinking about. I KNOW that Home Depot carries the Behr line. but it is good to know there are sooo many brands that do! Also remember that for tiny touch-ups, you can use some nail polish that matches: OPI Big Apple Red.


----------



## Dessye

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I have tears in my eyes, that's so sweet of your DH.  I need to find a man like that, why can't I?? I know, they're all taken by you lovely ladies


----------



## hazeltt

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before.  I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself.  I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand.  DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another.  This is what my DH "made" for me.  He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening.  He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler.  He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved.  Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully.  Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb!  He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Your DH is so sweet! I don't think my dbf would ever do something like this for me.


----------



## hazeltt

I'm trying to find the Swarovski crystals on eBay but I'm having trouble with authenticating them. Would anyone mind sharing some reputable sellers that they have purchased from?


----------



## cts900

*Dessye*, thank you for saying such nice things.  He is a man unlike any other I have met.  They are out there....I _promise_.  

*hazeltt*, thank you!  I bet your dbf would!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Have any of you tried to dye canvas/linen? I have the linen no prive.  The heels and toes are gold and the linen is ivory. I want to dye the linen purple and strass with Volcano crystals, and leave the heels and tips gold.  If you have any tips or brands to recommend that would be awesome!


----------



## jeNYC

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Have any of you tried to dye canvas/linen? I have the linen no prive. The heels and toes are gold and the linen is ivory. I want to dye the linen purple and strass with Volcano crystals, and leave the heels and tips gold. If you have any tips or brands to recommend that would be awesome!


 
yes, i used Tarrago dye, and needed about 3 coats.  that material is the easiest to strass IMO!!!  i used Gem-tac and brushed the glue onto the shoes, like big spots...and i just placed the crystals on it.  i wasn't able to do that with leather or patent because the glue residue will show but def not on my linen pair.  as u know, gem-tac tries clear.  the crystals have stayed on the shoes; extremely secured and hard to pull off compared to my other pairs.


----------



## jeNYC

hazeltt said:


> I'm trying to find the Swarovski crystals on eBay but I'm having trouble with authenticating them. Would anyone mind sharing some reputable sellers that they have purchased from?


 

i didnt even know they had fake swarovski crystals but i have bought from http://myworld.ebay.com/crystal-wholesale

and http://myworld.ebay.com/tamis*place and everything turned out fine; transactions were smooth


----------



## jeNYC

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Have any of you tried to dye canvas/linen? I have the linen no prive. The heels and toes are gold and the linen is ivory. I want to dye the linen purple and strass with Volcano crystals, and leave the heels and tips gold. If you have any tips or brands to recommend that would be awesome!


 

BTW, here are some pics of my shoes, post #37

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html

i really wish i used a purple base instead *sigh*


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> i didnt even know they had fake swarovski crystals but i have bought from http://myworld.ebay.com/crystal-wholesale
> 
> and http://myworld.ebay.com/tamis*place and everything turned out fine; transactions were smooth



Thanks! I was actually eyeing them on crystal-wholesale too. They seem to have the best selection/variety.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think yours look great with the gold base.  I googled about dying, and a lot of people say to use Rit dye, but you have to submerge the whole shoe in the dye water for about 30 mins...so that's out.  Then I read to use a laundry pen on them, so I bought some permanent laundry dye "sharpie" like pens.  I hope that is the solution.  I thought about using the Tarrago, since I have used it on another project, but it seems to create a "coating" and I didn't want to do that.  I wanted the glue to actually absorb into the canvas, instead of adhering to a layer above it.  Did you notice any problem with that?



jeNYC said:


> BTW, here are some pics of my shoes, post #37
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html
> 
> i really wish i used a purple base instead *sigh*


----------



## jeNYC

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I think yours look great with the gold base. I googled about dying, and a lot of people say to use Rit dye, but you have to submerge the whole shoe in the dye water for about 30 mins...so that's out. Then I read to use a laundry pen on them, so I bought some permanent laundry dye "sharpie" like pens. I hope that is the solution. I thought about using the Tarrago, since I have used it on another project, but it seems to create a "coating" and I didn't want to do that. I wanted the glue to actually absorb into the canvas, instead of adhering to a layer above it. Did you notice any problem with that?


 
i don't think the glue absorbed into the canvas because my dye coatings were thick, but the crystals have adhered onto the shoes without any of them falling off


----------



## moshi_moshi

cts900 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have never posted in the DIY thread before. I come in with every new post and see all the amazing things you do, but would never be brave enough to try myself. I am posting this just because I know how much you will understand. DH and I just celebrated our anniversary and our rule was only to give gifts we made for one another. This is what my DH "made" for me. He had been researching how to do this himself for quite a long time, but I didn't actually imagine it happening. He knew how special this pair (black graffiti flats) was to me and that I did not want to hand them over to a cobbler. He also knew I wanted the stamp preserved. Soooooo.....here they are and after a few wears out they have held up beautifully. Having a few pairs professionally vibrammed....I see no difference in quality at all except the attention to detail from my DH is superb! He is amazing!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> (We had many conversations about whether to cover the heel tap or not and after much debate, he did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the workroom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 
they look fantastic!!  happy anniversary!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I am going to try the fabric markers and cross my fingers.  If they don't work, then the Tarrago route is next!



jeNYC said:


> i don't think the glue absorbed into the canvas because my dye coatings were thick, but the crystals have adhered onto the shoes without any of them falling off


----------



## eve415

hazeltt said:


> Thanks! I was actually eyeing them on crystal-wholesale too. They seem to have the best selection/variety.


 

I have been ordering al of my crystals from http://www.lovetocrystal.com/ since discovering the DIY strass instructions on your tube. They are the cheapest online sellers I have found so far and they even offered me a 10% discount (FODOJ1306102). Feel free to use it if it still works at checkout. 

On a side note here is a pic of my first strass project. They are not CL's because I was too nervous to begin with such expensive shoes. Now that I get the hang of it, I'm ready to roll =)


----------



## cts900

moshi_moshi said:


> they look fantastic!!  happy anniversary!!



Thank you, love.  Burgundy turbans are next!


----------



## ST4R*

Hi, all the CL lovers here:

I purchased a pair of Very Prive in water snake skin (white) on sale today. The right shoe is discolored because it was the last one on display. The sales person told me the cobbler can easily dye the color to something darker. However, I really love the white color, and I am wondering if the yellowish discolored shoe can be returned to its original beauty?

Could one of the DIY experts here give me some suggestions? Thanks in advance 

Photos below


----------



## rilokiley

^ Unfortunately, I don't think anything can be done once an exotic skin has already yellowed.


----------



## nunumgl

eve415 said:


> I have been ordering al of my crystals from http://www.lovetocrystal.com/ since discovering the DIY strass instructions on your tube. They are the cheapest online sellers I have found so far and they even offered me a 10% discount (FODOJ1306102). Feel free to use it if it still works at checkout.
> 
> On a side note here is a pic of my first strass project. They are not CL's because I was too nervous to begin with such expensive shoes. Now that I get the hang of it, I'm ready to roll =)



You did a beautiful job!!! I love it!!!


----------



## eve415

nunumgl said:


> You did a beautiful job!!! I love it!!!



Your'e so sweet...Thank You


----------



## imelda74

You ladies are so creative and talented.  I admire from afar.  I do not have the nerve to make one single change to such expensive shoes.  But maybe in the future...Beautiful job ladies.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!

Here are my beginning shots: 
































... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!

EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^Looks GREAT *Snauzercrazy*, why are you hating yourself? Give yourself a hand! 

personally, I used the syringe to apply glue and LOVED that method


----------



## nunumgl

eve415 said:


> your'e so sweet...thank you :d


 
:d


----------



## nunumgl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


 
Oooh I Love It!!! It's coming up beautifully and it does NOT look widely spaced  out! You are doing a great job and I can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## jeNYC

you can buy multiple syringes to put the glue inside; cannot reuse the syringe


----------



## 5elle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.



Stop hating yourself and pat yourself on the back - fabulous job so far! I would not worry about the flash shot because the contrast makes the crystals stand out and thus look widely spaced. Try taking a pic for yourself without the flash and you'll see they are actually really well aligned. Congrats on great work!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, I used the syringe as well.  I used the yellow tip for the Gemtac, but now I've moved on to E6000 bc I find it holds better.  I use the green tip for them.  I have reused them many times.  You just rinse with warm water (for Gemtac tip) and clean it out with a safety pin or needle (for both).  The E6000 is much thicker and takes more work to clean the tips, but it can be done.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe? 




































**I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos


----------



## erinmiyu

*schnauzer*, that looks AMAZING!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos



Daaaaaang girl! That looks awesome! Just knock out the other shoe! It will be so worth it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

erinmiyu said:


> *schnauzer*, that looks AMAZING!





PeepToe said:


> Daaaaaang girl! That looks awesome! Just knock out the other shoe! It will be so worth it!



Thank you for the compliments but I just want to say: I HATE these shoes. I mean, the one shoe that's done looks lovely (sorry to toot my own horn here) but I'm pretty much ready to burn them both. What did I get myself into?!  

...And all that calculating at the beginning, and I'm still going to be out of crystals about 3/4th of the way through.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos



You have FAR more patience then I would ever have. That looks lovely! as far as anyone noticing?; I think they will be blinded by this one so give it a shot


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> You have FAR more patience then I would ever have. That looks lovely! as far as anyone noticing?; I think they will be blinded by this one so give it a shot



believe me, it's not patience - it's the ADD meds  

But even now I can't sit still long enough to do anything all the way - so I'm going to work on the shoes later. Maybe tomorrow. Right now I hate shoes and Swarovski crystals.


----------



## Melocoton

SchnauzerCrazy, your new and improved flats are looking terrific.  Nice job.  Keep it up!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


 
I don't understand why you're hating yourself either  I think you're doing an amazing job!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> I don't understand why you're hating yourself either  I think you're doing an amazing job!



Thank you sweets! Hating myself for starting this project -- as usual, I didn't think things through and it's taking much longer than I expected


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Melocoton said:


> SchnauzerCrazy, your new and improved flats are looking terrific.  Nice job.  Keep it up!



Thanks so much! No matter how much I want to, walking around with one sparkly flat and one plain one just sounds too strange even for me


----------



## frick&frack

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


^lol...it's going very well...looks amazing!  keep fighting the good fight  




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe?
> 
> **I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos


^hahaha...looking gorgeous!!!  take a break, & go back to the other shoe.  you're on burn out.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...it's going very well...looks amazing!  keep fighting the good fight
> 
> 
> 
> ^hahaha...looking gorgeous!!!  take a break, & go back to the other shoe.  you're on burn out.



Thank you! Yes, I'm feeling quite finished with the whole charade  Never seeing Swarovski crystals again will be too soon


----------



## frick&frack

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm feeling quite finished with the whole charade  Never seeing Swarovski crystals again will be too soon



betcha $1 million that you will be strassing again in a month...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

frick&frack said:


> betcha $1 million that you will be strassing again in a month...



You're on... I accept cash and cashier's checks


----------



## itsonly4me

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos




OMG!! These look awesome!!  I can only imagine how hard it is to do, I really give you props!  Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

itsonly4me said:


> OMG!! These look awesome!!  I can only imagine how hard it is to do, I really give you props!  Cant wait to see the finished product.



Thanks so much! I can see why they charge the big bucks for the real thing. In fact, I'm shocked they don't cost more


----------



## imelda74

I have a DIY question...does gemtak survive the washing machine?  I have a shirt that the generic sparkly fake crystals are falling off of (i think because of the washing machine) and I thought i might replace them with some AB crystals.  The best part, is that on the shirt it says "A girls best friend" and there is a giant pair of shoes.  I want to replace the silver "crystals" with AB, and then the crystals at the bottom would be replaced with red crystals so the shoes on the shirt look like CLs.  Its my first foray into DIY so be gentle please.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmm I have a tip for people!

So I wore my black Magos out twice. I discovered that after my Vera Wang flats destroyed the back of my ankle I had a bloodstain on the left Mago. It wasn't conspicuous since it was on the interior but it still bothered me. I was able to remove almost all of it using this method:

Fill sink with lukewarm water. Add a mild soap (I used dove body wash... hahahaha) Swish to create lots of foam. Dab foam onto stained area using clean white cloth or paper towel. Continue and try not to spread the stain! It worked really really well since my stain was dried!

Also if you get sticky residue (like from the bandaid I stuck onto my cut heel) on the interior a pencil eraser will rub it out! As you can see, my right Mago had a traumatic day!


----------



## dong8351

Hi all, I am a seldom poster and usually just enjoy reading here. Just finished a remedy DIY for my CL so want to share and hopefully can help someone else.

The other day I used alcohol pad to clean off some dirt off the insole of my VP blue karey. Accidentally the alcohol touched the tip areaomg I couldnt believe my eyes as it has wiped off the metallic color. The part underneath was a very ugly dark coppery color. 

It was not that noticeable when the shoes were worn and I know eventually the tip area will show toe marks. But it still bugs me a lot that I couldnt look straight to the ruined gold tip.

So I searched madly online to see what I could do. Luckily I found a member here has used gold leaf to cover the faded metallic color.

However I dont think I have a good hand to apply the gold leaf thing evenly and I was hoping to find a better color match for the specific bronze gold of this shoe tip. After a long search, I decided to use Krylon gold leaf pen (pale gold color) and surprisingly it did help the poor shoe 

Before pic (no flash)






Before pic (with flash)






After pic (with flash)














After pic (no flash)






The pen is very easy to use and it dries off quickly. Though the color is not 100% match but the shoe looks much better than before.


----------



## chloe speaks

I think it's a great looking fix! Keep us posted on how that particular brand of gold leaf wears; I know quite a few ladies who would like to know.


----------



## chloe speaks

jeNYC said:


> you can buy multiple syringes to put the glue inside; cannot reuse the syringe



If you use GEMTAC, you can reuse a syringe, but not if you use E600.

A tip for keeping the glue ready in the syringe if you are using GEMTAC is to wrap a moist bit of paper towel around the tip and place in plastic sandwich bag when you are done for a session of Strassing. I used mine throughout, but tossed it at the end of the project. It's only $2 a pop.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmm I have a tip for people!
> 
> So I wore my black Magos out twice. I discovered that after my Vera Wang flats destroyed the back of my ankle I had a bloodstain on the left Mago. It wasn't conspicuous since it was on the interior but it still bothered me. I was able to remove almost all of it using this method:
> 
> Fill sink with lukewarm water. Add a mild soap (I used dove body wash... hahahaha) Swish to create lots of foam. Dab foam onto stained area using clean white cloth or paper towel. Continue and try not to spread the stain! It worked really really well since my stain was dried!
> 
> Also if you get sticky residue (like from the bandaid I stuck onto my cut heel) on the interior a pencil eraser will rub it out! As you can see, my right Mago had a traumatic day!





dong8351 said:


> Hi all, I am a seldom poster and usually just enjoy reading here. Just finished a remedy DIY for my CL so want to share and hopefully can help someone else.
> 
> The other day I used alcohol pad to clean off some dirt off the insole of my VP blue karey. Accidentally the alcohol touched the tip areaomg I couldnt believe my eyes as it has wiped off the metallic color. The part underneath was a very ugly dark coppery color.
> 
> It was not that noticeable when the shoes were worn and I know eventually the tip area will show toe marks. But it still bugs me a lot that I couldnt look straight to the ruined gold tip.
> 
> So I searched madly online to see what I could do. Luckily I found a member here has used gold leaf to cover the faded metallic color.
> 
> However I dont think I have a good hand to apply the gold leaf thing evenly and I was hoping to find a better color match for the specific bronze gold of this shoe tip. After a long search, I decided to use Krylon gold leaf pen (pale gold color) and surprisingly it did help the poor shoe
> 
> Before pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen is very easy to use and it dries off quickly. Though the color is not 100% match but the shoe looks much better than before.



Awesome job ladies! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## soleilbrun

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


 
I'm liking what I see so far. Don't be so hard on yourself.  You're gonna love them when they're done.  Keep on truckin'


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

soleilbrun said:


> I'm liking what I see so far. Don't be so hard on yourself.  You're gonna love them when they're done.  Keep on truckin'



Thank you but not today -- today I'm taking a day off from anything involving crystals


----------



## juicyjeans

dong8351 said:


> Hi all, I am a seldom poster and usually just enjoy reading here. Just finished a remedy DIY for my CL so want to share and hopefully can help someone else.
> 
> The other day I used alcohol pad to clean off some dirt off the insole of my VP blue karey. Accidentally the alcohol touched the tip areaomg I couldnt believe my eyes as it has wiped off the metallic color. The part underneath was a very ugly dark coppery color.
> 
> It was not that noticeable when the shoes were worn and I know eventually the tip area will show toe marks. But it still bugs me a lot that I couldnt look straight to the ruined gold tip.
> 
> So I searched madly online to see what I could do. Luckily I found a member here has used gold leaf to cover the faded metallic color.
> 
> However I dont think I have a good hand to apply the gold leaf thing evenly and I was hoping to find a better color match for the specific bronze gold of this shoe tip. After a long search, I decided to use Krylon gold leaf pen (pale gold color) and surprisingly it did help the poor shoe
> 
> Before pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen is very easy to use and it dries off quickly. Though the color is not 100% match but the shoe looks much better than before.


 
those came out amazing! thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## juicyjeans

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.


 
I can't wait to see the finished product! They are coming out beautifully!


----------



## Stinas

Amazing job ladies!!!  Love all your work!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Wow, these look great.  I have a pair of the linen No Prive with the gold heels and the gold tips, and the gold is wrecked on both parts of the shoe.  Do you think this pen would work for the heel part of the shoe?  Is it a touch up pen, or an all over application pen?  I am seriously considering using this now.  GREAT JOB! 



dong8351 said:


> Hi all, I am a seldom poster and usually just enjoy reading here. Just finished a remedy DIY for my CL so want to share and hopefully can help someone else.
> 
> The other day I used alcohol pad to clean off some dirt off the insole of my VP blue karey. Accidentally the alcohol touched the tip areaomg I couldnt believe my eyes as it has wiped off the metallic color. The part underneath was a very ugly dark coppery color.
> 
> It was not that noticeable when the shoes were worn and I know eventually the tip area will show toe marks. But it still bugs me a lot that I couldnt look straight to the ruined gold tip.
> 
> So I searched madly online to see what I could do. Luckily I found a member here has used gold leaf to cover the faded metallic color.
> 
> However I dont think I have a good hand to apply the gold leaf thing evenly and I was hoping to find a better color match for the specific bronze gold of this shoe tip. After a long search, I decided to use Krylon gold leaf pen (pale gold color) and surprisingly it did help the poor shoe
> 
> Before pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen is very easy to use and it dries off quickly. Though the color is not 100% match but the shoe looks much better than before.


----------



## Dessye

dong8351 said:


> Hi all, I am a seldom poster and usually just enjoy reading here. Just finished a remedy DIY for my CL so want to share and hopefully can help someone else.
> 
> The other day I used alcohol pad to clean off some dirt off the insole of my VP blue karey. Accidentally the alcohol touched the tip areaomg I couldnt believe my eyes as it has wiped off the metallic color. The part underneath was a very ugly dark coppery color.
> 
> It was not that noticeable when the shoes were worn and I know eventually the tip area will show toe marks. But it still bugs me a lot that I couldnt look straight to the ruined gold tip.
> 
> So I searched madly online to see what I could do. Luckily I found a member here has used gold leaf to cover the faded metallic color.
> 
> However I dont think I have a good hand to apply the gold leaf thing evenly and I was hoping to find a better color match for the specific bronze gold of this shoe tip. After a long search, I decided to use Krylon gold leaf pen (pale gold color) and surprisingly it did help the poor shoe
> 
> Before pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen is very easy to use and it dries off quickly. Though the color is not 100% match but the shoe looks much better than before.


 
OMG!  What an awesome job!   You are so resourceful --- thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jana904

Great tips!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jamidee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just started yesterday afternoon and already I'm hating myself with every fibre of my being!!
> 
> Here are my beginning shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when looking directly at the shoe, the crystals don't seem as widely spaced out as when taking photos (taken with flash). I will take more once I finish this sucker... with an "f". I blame my huge feet: 39.5 wasn't made for DIY strass!
> 
> EDIT: That is NOT a shot glass full of milk as my new "pick me up" -- I was using a brush for a while to get glue on (the toothpick method drives me up the wall) and the glue was starting to dry on the brush.




I felt the same way! In person, I felt like my spacing was fine, but once I posted I HATED THE SPACING!! but, give yourself a break because in person is what everyone will see!


----------



## jamidee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you but not today -- today I'm taking a day off from anything involving crystals


And I totally understand! I wear a 39.5 and after strassing the first shoe.. I had to take SEVERAL DAYS off.. I just couldn't look at any more Crystals! Now, I've bribed my little sister with "sections" of the shoe...everytime she wants something from me.. there's a new section added. In fact, she's at home strassing as I type at work! hahah It's a wonderful solution! (I still have to finish most of the shoe as she's only worked up to half of the inside of the shoe.


----------



## PyAri

*CTS*, Sweetheart your DH is incredibly thoughtful. Love the end product!





ST4R* said:


> Hi, all the CL lovers here:
> 
> I purchased a pair of Very Prive in water snake skin (white) on sale today. The right shoe is discolored because it was the last one on display. The sales person told me the cobbler can easily dye the color to something darker. However, I really love the white color, and I am wondering if the yellowish discolored shoe can be returned to its original beauty?
> 
> Could one of the DIY experts here give me some suggestions? Thanks in advance
> Photos below


Here's a thread with some recommendations:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/tips-to-brighten-up-white-light-cls-675898.html

*Schnauzer* your flats look great! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ST4R*

Here's a thread with some recommendations:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/tips-to-brighten-up-white-light-cls-675898.html

Thanks, PyAri. Thanks for the link, its really useful.

Somehow, my cobbler told me to rub shoe cream on the non-oxidized shoe,  to match that one to the yellowed one. I'm not sure if I should though.


----------



## **shoelover**

jamidee said:


> And I totally understand! I wear a 39.5 and after strassing the first shoe.. I had to take SEVERAL DAYS off.. I just couldn't look at any more Crystals! Now, I've bribed my little sister with "sections" of the shoe...everytime she wants something from me.. there's a new section added. In fact, she's at home strassing as I type at work! hahah It's a wonderful solution! (I still have to finish most of the shoe as she's only worked up to half of the inside of the shoe.



 what a genius idea!


----------



## **shoelover**

SchnauzerCrazy -- stunning!..I always love the volcano 

Dong--you've done a great job with the vp's!


----------



## Koca

Hi girls I was going to get the *Very Riche's* as my wedding shoes but found out I didn't have the money for them  
so I'm going to do the next best thing get a *Very Prive SILVER* and strass them 
I need help strassing I know how to glue them on the shoe of course :giggles:

I'm confused about the crystal color and sizes and how much I should buy???
Experts help me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

**shoelover** said:


> SchnauzerCrazy -- stunning!..I always love the volcano
> 
> Dong--you've done a great job with the vp's!





PyAri said:


> *CTS*, Sweetheart your DH is incredibly thoughtful. Love the end product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thread with some recommendations:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/tips-to-brighten-up-white-light-cls-675898.html
> 
> *Schnauzer* your flats look great! Can't wait to see the finished product.



thanks ladies!! I'm definitely going to finish them this week -- if I have enough crystals, that is.


----------



## cts900

Thank you,* Py*! He is a special, amazing man.  I am spoiled rotten.  

*Schnauzer*, hang in there!  What you have done is incredible.


----------



## Koca

as I said in my previous post I want to strass these silver VP's I ordered for my wedding I don't know how they look in real life






I want them to look like the Very Riche's





or these







I'm leaning towards 
swarovski crystal moonlight






or is the swarovski crystal bettet


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Koca said:


> as I said in my previous post I want to strass these silver VP's I ordered for my wedding I don't know how they look in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to look like the Very Riche's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards
> swarovski crystal moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is the swarovski crystal bettet



I had one of my friend who made them exactly the same as V.Richie.
I recommend you Buy the Bridal white Very Prive as this style is always available at the Boutiques then strass them with Crystal AB ( AURORA BOREALIS) if you want them identical to this picture :







Or strass them with Clear Crystal NOT the Moon light ones and they will look like this :






Personally, i adore the AB Crystals.
It really depend on you.
HTH.


----------



## oggers86

Is it worth the time, effort and money to strass a pair of cheap non leather shoes?


----------



## mizsunshyne

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe #1 is complete and I can't believe there is one other shoe to do. You think anyone will notice if I only have one strassed shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I apologize in advance for the gratuitous amount of photos



Those are amazing dear! Don't give up! I'm in the same position as you hoping that no one will notice only one shoe is strassed and the other isn't.


----------



## Koca

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had one of my friend who made them exactly the same as V.Richie.
> I recommend you Buy the Bridal white Very Prive as this style is always available at the Boutiques then strass them with Crystal AB ( AURORA BOREALIS) if you want them identical to this picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or strass them with Clear Crystal NOT the Moon light ones and they will look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i adore the AB Crystals.
> It really depend on you.
> HTH.



thanks for the advice I ordered a silver VP so I'll use the Clear Crystal

I'm thinking of getting 5 sizes ss7+ss9+ss12+ss16+ss20 what do you think???


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I agree with the other poster, the crystal AB is the best option for the silver shoe. I bought a pair of gold VP to dye silver (but they turned out champagne color).  I was going to use Crystal AB also, but now might use crystal or jonquil AB bc of the background color.

The moonlight gives off a blueish hue, right?  I think I read that in another thread.  The crystal is a great color, especially for the wedding, but the AB coating gives off MUCH more sparkle.  I'm going through the same dilemma..to use the AB stone, or the clear crystal.  I think the clear is more appropriate for that "Cinderella glass slipper" look, but the AB coating gives it that "pop".  

I would definitely pass on the moonlight though, IMHO,



Koca said:


> as I said in my previous post I want to strass these silver VP's I ordered for my wedding I don't know how they look in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to look like the Very Riche's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards
> swarovski crystal moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is the swarovski crystal bettet


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20 are the perfect sizes.  I would get at least 20 gross of the 5ss and 7ss, bc the small stones go fast, and if you like the really close together look, they help fill in the gaps.



Koca said:


> thanks for the advice I ordered a silver VP so I'll use the Clear Crystal
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 5 sizes ss7+ss9+ss12+ss16+ss20 what do you think???


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I did a cell phone case before to get the hang of it.  I don't think it's worth it to put $400 worth of crystals on a $50 pair of shoes, but that's my opinion.



oggers86 said:


> Is it worth the time, effort and money to strass a pair of cheap non leather shoes?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Koca said:


> thanks for the advice I ordered a silver VP so I'll use the Clear Crystal
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 5 sizes ss7+ss9+ss12+ss16+ss20 what do you think???



You can use BOTH as you have a metallic leather base.
Now, you have to match your dress with the shade of the crystals.

Regarding the sizes. From my previous experience, size 5 is so tiny so better to start from 8 or 7 ...
Ohh, i am so excited to see the final look of this shoes !!!


----------



## jeNYC

For reference, I used Crystal AB on my White Satin You You


----------



## oggers86

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I did a cell phone case before to get the hang of it.  I don't think it's worth it to put $400 worth of crystals on a $50 pair of shoes, but that's my opinion.



Thats what I was thinking..spending x amount on crystals only for the shoes to fall apart within a few wears. 

Out of interest how much do you think strassing a pair of slingbacks in a size 37 would be? (a rough estimate)


----------



## naughtymanolo

Just got these Alfred flats off ebay!!!! thinking of volcano strassing them for my Bday shoe... need to get cracking before the end of the month.... 
How many crystals do you guys think it will require? 
What sizes are best it seems CL does sizes ss7 ss9 ss12 ss16 ss20?
What is the cheapest website to go to for crystals as they will be costing more than the shoes.


----------



## naughtymanolo

p.s. if this is the rule of thumb for VPs ... should I double the quantity since there's no platform on the alfred but more area to cover? 

SS06: 3000
SS10: 2500
SS16: 550
SS20: 288


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm doing a pair of linen No Prive slingbacks with the gold heels and toe tips in Volcano.  I'm leaving the tips and heels gold, and I've dyed the white linen purple using a fabric pen.  I'm not sure exactly how many crystal's to buy, but a friend recommended that I buy:

20 gross 5ss
20 gross 7ss
10 gross 9ss
10 gross 12ss
2 gross 16ss
1 gross 20ss

I'm sure this will be enough, as it's more than 9,000 crystals, and I'm not doing the heels, but through dreamtime creations, it's about $300, with the 10% off code.  You could probably get away with using less crystals, but I like it VERY close together.  Hope this helps.



oggers86 said:


> Thats what I was thinking..spending x amount on crystals only for the shoes to fall apart within a few wears.
> 
> Out of interest how much do you think strassing a pair of slingbacks in a size 37 would be? (a rough estimate)


----------



## Koca

I'm doing silver VPs with AB crystals are these enough
20 gross 7ss
20 gross 9ss
1 gross 12ss
1 gross 16ss
1 gross 20ss

this is my first time strassing I need advice


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think it depends on how close you like your spacing, but you should be good.  If not, you could always order more.



Koca said:


> I'm doing silver VPs with AB crystals are these enough
> 20 gross 7ss
> 20 gross 9ss
> 1 gross 12ss
> 1 gross 16ss
> 1 gross 20ss
> 
> this is my first time strassing I need advice


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Alright ladies, I need your opinions PLEASE!  I am going crazy over this...

I dyed a pair of gold VP's with silver Tarrago dye, but instead of that super metallic silver color I wanted, they turned a kind of matte champagne color.  I LOVE the color! So originally I was going to do crystal AB, but after practicing on my cell phone case, I think the pink/green hues that the crystal AB gives off aren't my style.  I think with the background color, the clear, plain crystal color would work, and I also love the Jonquil AB.  Jonquil AB gives off some orange/blue hues, which I like SO much better than the pink/green of the crystal AB.

So here is my question, with my dress (below), would you choose the clear or the Jonquil AB?  I feel like the crystal is more appropriate for a wedding shoe, but I think I would wear the jonquil ab more after the wedding.  Ugh, I am so confused.... LOL

Here's the end result color of the shoes:






My dress: (This is a model at Kleinfeld, not me, lol)









This is what the Jonquil AB looks like on the original Lady Claude (Courtesy of tPF member, Baggaholic):





This is what the crystal color looks like on a champagne colored shoe, the Very Sexy 100:





Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CMM

^^^I have the same wedding dress! So having seen it in real life, I think the crystal would look better for the dress. The jonquil AB is stunning but really gives off warmer tones that are not in the dress. HTH.


----------



## jeNYC

Koca said:


> I'm doing silver VPs with AB crystals are these enough
> 20 gross 7ss
> 20 gross 9ss
> 1 gross 12ss
> 1 gross 16ss
> 1 gross 20ss
> 
> this is my first time strassing I need advice


 
i'm a size 8 and 8.5 so when i strassed, i use at least 2 grosses of 20ss and 16ss.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

You have the Alita Graham from Kleinfeld??? LOL, small world.  I love it!  When's your date?  Are you doing a DIY shoe project also?



CMM said:


> ^^^I have the same wedding dress! So having seen it in real life, I think the crystal would look better for the dress. The jonquil AB is stunning but really gives off warmer tones that are not in the dress. HTH.


----------



## indypup

oggers86 said:


> Is it worth the time, effort and money to strass a pair of cheap non leather shoes?



I know some people have done this, but I personally would never strass a cheap pair of heels.  It's way too much work (in my opinion) to "practice" on a cheap shoe.  I say go big or go home... do the CL.  If you don't like the placement of a crystal, you can move it.

Strass projects are more tedious and time consuming than technically difficult.  I AM practicing a spike project on a pair of basic leather J. Crew ballerinas... punching holes in leather is way more hardcore than putting glue on a shoe and I would prefer to have a little more experience with that before I start spiking a Louboutin.


----------



## CelticLuv

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Alright ladies, I need your opinions PLEASE!  I am going crazy over this...
> 
> I dyed a pair of gold VP's with silver Tarrago dye, but instead of that super metallic silver color I wanted, they turned a kind of matte champagne color.  I LOVE the color! So originally I was going to do crystal AB, but after practicing on my cell phone case, I think the pink/green hues that the crystal AB gives off aren't my style.  I think with the background color, the clear, plain crystal color would work, and I also love the Jonquil AB.  Jonquil AB gives off some orange/blue hues, which I like SO much better than the pink/green of the crystal AB.
> 
> So here is my question, with my dress (below), would you choose the clear or the Jonquil AB?  I feel like the crystal is more appropriate for a wedding shoe, but I think I would wear the jonquil ab more after the wedding.  Ugh, I am so confused.... LOL
> 
> Here's the end result color of the shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dress: (This is a model at Kleinfeld, not me, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Jonquil AB looks like on the original Lady Claude (Courtesy of tPF member, Baggaholic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the crystal color looks like on a champagne colored shoe, the Very Sexy 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



*I think the crystal color would go incredibly well with the dress. The jonquil gives off too much of an ivory/beige color I feel.

Congrats on your upcoming wedding, the dress is beautiful!*


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aww, thank you! 



CelticLuv said:


> *I think the crystal color would go incredibly well with the dress. The jonquil gives off too much of an ivory/beige color I feel.
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming wedding, the dress is beautiful!*


----------



## ochie

I love to see jonquil, I think they will look great!  congrats on your upcoming wedding!!


----------



## ohh_lala

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Alright ladies, I need your opinions PLEASE!  I am going crazy over this...
> 
> I dyed a pair of gold VP's with silver Tarrago dye, but instead of that super metallic silver color I wanted, they turned a kind of matte champagne color.  I LOVE the color! So originally I was going to do crystal AB, but after practicing on my cell phone case, I think the pink/green hues that the crystal AB gives off aren't my style.  I think with the background color, the clear, plain crystal color would work, and I also love the Jonquil AB.  Jonquil AB gives off some orange/blue hues, which I like SO much better than the pink/green of the crystal AB.
> 
> So here is my question, with my dress (below), would you choose the clear or the Jonquil AB?  I feel like the crystal is more appropriate for a wedding shoe, but I think I would wear the jonquil ab more after the wedding.  Ugh, I am so confused.... LOL
> 
> Here's the end result color of the shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dress: (This is a model at Kleinfeld, not me, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Jonquil AB looks like on the original Lady Claude (Courtesy of tPF member, Baggaholic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the crystal color looks like on a champagne colored shoe, the Very Sexy 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I agree with the others, I think the crystal will look lovely with this dress.


----------



## CMM

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> You have the Alita Graham from Kleinfeld??? LOL, small world. I love it! When's your date? Are you doing a DIY shoe project also?


 
I am getting married June 26. I am not doing a DIY shoe project for the wedding. I actually bought some silver glitter Jimmy Choos to go with the dress and they match perfectly!


----------



## jamidee

So, I decided to glitter my declics... does anyone know of a glitter than matches the anthracite closely?


----------



## FlipDiver

jamidee said:


> So, I decided to glitter my declics... does anyone know of a glitter than matches the anthracite closely?



What a coincidence, I was JUST about to post asking how to DIY a pair to closely resemble anthracite glitter!  

For reference, there's a pair of anthracite glitter Miminette on Bonz right now: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CLaddict/items/Christian_Louboutin_Anthracite_Glitter_Miminette_37

Can anyone help?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Koca said:


> as I said in my previous post I want to strass these silver VP's I ordered for my wedding I don't know how they look in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to look like the Very Riche's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards
> swarovski crystal moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is the swarovski crystal bettet


 
Use the "crystal" Swarovskis. I did a pair of white Hyper Prive for myself and they turned out wonderful. In my experience the moonlight tends too look too foggy and you lose some of the brillance (I run a strassing service).


----------



## BoriquaNina

oggers86 said:


> Is it worth the time, effort and money to strass a pair of cheap non leather shoes?


 
IMHO if you plan to wear them more than once (a bridal shoe for example) then no. It takes a lot of man hours and $400 or more in supplies. Bridal shoes are usually only worn once anyway so it might be worth it to save the $.

If you want to add them to the rotation however I would go with Loubis. If you don't have a pair you currently want to strass keep an eye on Ebay, you can get some for a steal and they'll be a better quality shoe


----------



## tamburger

Has anyone had experience dying suede?


----------



## Koca

BoriquaNina said:


> Use the "crystal" Swarovskis. I did a pair of white Hyper Prive for myself and they turned out wonderful. In my experience the moonlight tends too look too foggy and you lose some of the brillance (I run a strassing service).



they look super!!!!

I went with the AB crystals with silver VPs 
what crystal sizes did you get


----------



## jamidee

I finally finished the volcano pigalles! I took them on their maiden voyage on saturday night, but to my dismay... at the end of the night I had lost somewhere around 20 crystals if not a little more. Did I do something wrong? Has anyone else had this problem? It's very disturbing because I spent SOOO much time on these babies... the last thing I want to do is restrass them every time I wear them!


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> I finally finished the volcano pigalles! I took them on their maiden voyage on saturday night, but to my dismay... at the end of the night I had lost somewhere around 20 crystals if not a little more. Did I do something wrong? Has anyone else had this problem? It's very disturbing because I spent SOOO much time on these babies... the last thing I want to do is restrass them every time I wear them!


 
what material is ur pigalles?  and what glue did you use?


----------



## dearlucy

Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!

Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:

20ss: 144 + 72
16ss: 144 x 3
12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144

Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)

Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.


----------



## dearlucy

Part 2 with a few more pics.

PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

they're so sparkly!  great work!!!



dearlucy said:


> Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!
> 
> Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:
> 
> 20ss: 144 + 72
> 16ss: 144 x 3
> 12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
> 7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
> 5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144
> 
> Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)
> 
> Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.





dearlucy said:


> Part 2 with a few more pics.
> 
> PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.


----------



## jamidee

jeNYC said:


> what material is ur pigalles?  and what glue did you use?



They are patent and I used gem tac... I would wonder if I just didn't put enough because I tried to get a thin layer throughout but, I lost some where it was a little more glue as well....


----------



## jamidee

dearlucy said:


> Part 2 with a few more pics.
> 
> PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.




You look great in Pigalles... your ankles are the perfect size!  haha I know that sounds weird but, sometimes ankles are a little too thick... like mine 

and you're totally right about the crystals...I ordered about 7200 and wear a 39.5 and almost ran out. Next time I will have to order about 1000 more.


----------



## PetitColibri

dearlucy said:


> Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!
> 
> Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:
> 
> 20ss: 144 + 72
> 16ss: 144 x 3
> 12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
> 7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
> 5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144
> 
> Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)
> 
> Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.



great job ! I wish I had the gut to do a srtassing project myself...
May I ask how much did you spent on those 8000 crystals ?


----------



## dearlucy

Yeah Jamidee, ankles are the one thing that I do have going for me... Well now I guess I have the shoes, too! Lol. I sort of wish my feet weren't so veiny sometimes, though. (But how can one control that??)

For Petit Colibri and the cost of the crystals... it wasn't so much. I think it was like $450 or something on eBay. Oh wait a second...$450..... that kind of is a lot for just the crystals... (never mind all the WORK!!!)

Ladies, I have taken it upon myself to do a second project. It will be a pair of sweet Jimmy Choo flats in Aurore Boreale. The end result will look like this (in the attachment)

And the flats:
http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Meta...37619?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a10180b33


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Wow, congratulations on the completion.  They are ridiculously GORGEOUS!  I can't believe you transformed the pink patent to the gold strass.  I am in awe.  

Do you use a particular pattern when you strass?  My crystals come in the mail tomorrow and I will begin my first project. Wondering if there is a method to the madness, or if you just glue randomly.  Thanks!



dearlucy said:


> Part 2 with a few more pics.
> 
> PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.


----------



## dearlucy

NO to the gluing randomly!!!!! I must admit I have been dying for someone to ask that so that I can pounce on answering without sounding like a pompous idiot.

In my opinion (and I have finished only 1 project, but with a lot of thought), it looks super awesome when you line the outlines of your shoe (the borders) with the smallest crystal you have (usually ss5), then as you get further and further into the middle, your crystals can get bigger. They "taper" back down in size as you get close to the sole. I've noticed this type of pattern on the real strassed CL shoes at the boutique for the METALLIC-colored crystals (ie. Metallic Light Gold, Dorado strass), but for the AB-type finishes, it is indeed a bit more random (no more careful ss5 outlining on the borders).

Also I would like to add that it is nice to put a bunch of different-sized crystals next to each other. I wish I had ordered more than 5 sizes... for example, I had ss7 and ss12 but nothing in between. ss9 would have been a great idea.

Also I think that things start looking a bit "bumpy" and sort of crusty (NOT a good thing) if you put the crystals too close together. (Actually I have not succeeded in avoiding the bumpy effect. Take this as a lesson to put them a bit further apart from each other!) If ever in doubt, do an inconspicuous part, take a pic, and if it looks bumpy remove some of the crystals and re-glue them a bit further apart.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, I actually prefer the "bumpy" close together look, haha.  But I did notice the 5ss were around the perimeter of the shoe, so I had to ask about the pattern.  I noticed that on the Pigalle strass before, and I love that you used that pattern.  Some ladies have said to never let any stone of the same size touch. I can imagine that would be HARD to follow, since I ordered about 9,000 crystals, LOL.  I ordered the Jonquil AB, and should have them by tomorrow (but hoping for today, since last tracking update was only 3 hours away).  

So, did you start with the perimeter, just doing the 5ss, and then move your way inward with the other sizes?


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> They are patent and I used gem tac... I would wonder if I just didn't put enough because I tried to get a thin layer throughout but, I lost some where it was a little more glue as well....


 
ahhh no wonder...i had the same problem with my patent and gem tac...i couldnt believe so many came off...gem tac doesnt adhere strongly to patent since it's water based...so when my crystals fall off, i use E6000 to replace it instead


----------



## jamidee

jeNYC said:


> ahhh no wonder...i had the same problem with my patent and gem tac...i couldnt believe so many came off...gem tac doesnt adhere strongly to patent since it's water based...so when my crystals fall off, i use E6000 to replace it instead




Oh wow! I had no idea!! In all the research I did, I never saw this! It's just a bummer because who knows if I'll find all the crystals that will eventually fall off..  so, I'll not only have to eventually redo them but lose 300.00 in the process!! SUCH A BUMMER! Thanks for helping!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think I read in the old DIY thread that someone used E6000 on all the 16ss and 20ss stones, to ensure they were adhered, and GemTac on all the smaller stones.  Maybe just replace the ones that fell off with E6000 from now on.  I have used both glues and E6000 is tricky, especially with the smaller stones.  But since you're working with patent leather, it may be the best option.

HTH



jamidee said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea!! In all the research I did, I never saw this! It's just a bummer because who knows if I'll find all the crystals that will eventually fall off..  so, I'll not only have to eventually redo them but lose 300.00 in the process!! SUCH A BUMMER! Thanks for helping!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I was just looking through eBay and these came up....the crystal placement reminded me of what you recommended.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...794330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_620wt_1189




dearlucy said:


> NO to the gluing randomly!!!!! I must admit I have been dying for someone to ask that so that I can pounce on answering without sounding like a pompous idiot.
> 
> In my opinion (and I have finished only 1 project, but with a lot of thought), it looks super awesome when you line the outlines of your shoe (the borders) with the smallest crystal you have (usually ss5), then as you get further and further into the middle, your crystals can get bigger. They "taper" back down in size as you get close to the sole. I've noticed this type of pattern on the real strassed CL shoes at the boutique for the METALLIC-colored crystals (ie. Metallic Light Gold, Dorado strass), but for the AB-type finishes, it is indeed a bit more random (no more careful ss5 outlining on the borders).
> 
> Also I would like to add that it is nice to put a bunch of different-sized crystals next to each other. I wish I had ordered more than 5 sizes... for example, I had ss7 and ss12 but nothing in between. ss9 would have been a great idea.
> 
> Also I think that things start looking a bit "bumpy" and sort of crusty (NOT a good thing) if you put the crystals too close together. (Actually I have not succeeded in avoiding the bumpy effect. Take this as a lesson to put them a bit further apart from each other!) If ever in doubt, do an inconspicuous part, take a pic, and if it looks bumpy remove some of the crystals and re-glue them a bit further apart.


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks, I actually prefer the "bumpy" close together look, haha.  But I did notice the 5ss were around the perimeter of the shoe, so I had to ask about the pattern.  I noticed that on the Pigalle strass before, and I love that you used that pattern.  Some ladies have said to never let any stone of the same size touch. I can imagine that would be HARD to follow, since I ordered about 9,000 crystals, LOL.  I ordered the Jonquil AB, and should have them by tomorrow (but hoping for today, since last tracking update was only 3 hours away).
> 
> So, did you start with the perimeter, just doing the 5ss, and then move your way inward with the other sizes?



I actually prefer the "bumpy" look too.  Also, I don't care for making a pattern of smaller crystals around the perimeter of the shoe.  I prefer an equal amount of random crystal size placement over the entire shoe.  I like an overall "equal" but random look.
To each their own


----------



## itsonly4me

dearlucy said:


> Part 2 with a few more pics.
> 
> PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.




These look awesome!  8000 crystals?   

You said you wore them out, did you have any issues with the stones falling off?


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Wow, congratulations on the completion.  They are ridiculously GORGEOUS!  I can't believe you transformed the pink patent to the gold strass.  I am in awe.
> 
> Do you use a particular pattern when you strass?  My crystals come in the mail tomorrow and I will begin my first project. Wondering if there is a method to the madness, or if you just glue randomly.  Thanks!



Which shoes are you strassing again?
Best of luck on your upcoming project and I vote yes to gluing randomly because I think that it makes for a more uniform look.
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## vhdos

dearlucy said:


> Part 2 with a few more pics.
> 
> PS I used Light Metallic Gold as the color of crystal.



Pretty color
A job well done!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

*Vhdos* I'm doing a pair of VP's in jonquil AB.  Starting tomorrow...so exciting


----------



## vhdos

^oh, yes.  I remember now.  The jonquil AB is gorgeous.  I used that color on my last strass project and fell in love with it.  Best of luck!


----------



## vhdos

This is what I mean by randomly gluing crystals:






I know that these are strappy shoes, but this is the same technique that I use when I strass.  I apply E6000 with a toothpick to a small section of the shoe.  Then I randomly choose different size crystals and press them on top of the glue.  I place crystals close together and there is no pattern (like smaller sizes around the perimeter, etc.).  These were done with Jonquil AB.  Can't wait to see yours oakenfoldgodess
Everyone has their own personal technique and their own personal style, which is what makes all of these DIY strass projects so lovely  You'll find what works for you and I'm sure that you're finished product will be gorgeous.


----------



## BoriquaNina

For you ladies strassing patents, I know it is a bit scary of a thought but take some sandpaper to them prior to strassing. A rough surface provides better adhesion. For my customer's orders I use E6000 for all sizes. Something to try...


----------



## dearlucy

Yes, you are right that the AB stones look best when randomly glued. It's only the metallic (non-AB) colors that I think should be glued with ss5 around the perimeter. Well, in any case I'm not the expert, I've only done 1 pair 

Oh and I saw you are using toothpicks... I have a tip for you! I used to use toothpicks too but then I discovered something great. Ok, so I go to the drugstore and buy a box of syringes (not expensive, about 4 euros for a box of 10) and I cut of the super-sharp tip (first create a dent with some crappy scissors, then bend it back and forth until it breaks). Now put some glue in the syringe (very easy) and it is soooo easy to squeeze out exactly the right amount of glue for even ss5.

I know the syringe thing sounds scary but seriously it is a great tool. I've become so efficient that I can do 1 shoe in about 8 hours (without breaks though)





vhdos said:


> This is what I mean by randomly gluing crystals:
> View attachment 1401070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1401071
> 
> 
> I know that these are strappy shoes, but this is the same technique that I use when I strass. I apply E6000 with a toothpick to a small section of the shoe. Then I randomly choose different size crystals and press them on top of the glue. I place crystals close together and there is no pattern (like smaller sizes around the perimeter, etc.). These were done with Jonquil AB. Can't wait to see yours oakenfoldgodess
> Everyone has their own personal technique and their own personal style, which is what makes all of these DIY strass projects so lovely You'll find what works for you and I'm sure that you're finished product will be gorgeous.


----------



## dearlucy

Oh wait a second, I just read about 20 pages of this thread where we've already talked about syringes! Never mind :tipsy:


----------



## dearlucy

:tispy:


----------



## vhdos

BoriquaNina said:


> For you ladies strassing patents, I know it is a bit scary of a thought but take some sandpaper to them prior to strassing. A rough surface provides better adhesion. For my customer's orders I use E6000 for all sizes. Something to try...



This has already been discussed.  
I have strassed patent and had no problem with adhesion (and I don't rough-up the surface with sandpaper first).  Also, as far as adhesive is concerned, everyone seems to have their own preferences (I like E6000 too).


----------



## chloe speaks

dearlucy said:


> Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!
> 
> Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:
> 
> 20ss: 144 + 72
> 16ss: 144 x 3
> 12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
> 7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
> 5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144
> 
> Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)
> 
> Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.


 
*GORGEOUS dearlucy.*

I think you did a great job - I can't really see what you man by the bumpy...maybe if you post a closeup. but if you mean how the shoes look close up, well, that's just how they are IMHO because the small crystals are a different height than the bigger ones. Also, I think the metallics just show that a little more than say the Aurora Borealis crystals as the reflections hide the bumpy a little more.


----------



## NANI1972

I am looking at doing a Volcano strass Pigalle DIY at some point.

Does anyone know what material and color the original Volcano pigalle is? I want to be as close to the original as possible. Thanks!

Here is a link to a tpf members pigalles for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-loubys-544702-55.html#post16409202


----------



## chloe speaks

NANI1972 said:


> I am looking at doing a Volcano strass Pigalle DIY at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know what material and color the original Volcano pigalle is? I want to be as close to the original as possible. Thanks!
> 
> Here is a link to a tpf members pigalles for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-loubys-544702-55.html#post16409202


 
I believe that they were a purple background - you can see the volcano reflecting that in your pic. i'm not sure if it was a leather/fabric composite...because if you looked closely you could see texture btwn the crystals


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I want to say they were purple or magenta suede.  Someone recently strassed a pair of pigalle with volcano n this thread (a few pages back) and she was concerned that her background was shinier than Baggs's background. I think it was decided that her shoes must be suede.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong... HTH



chloe speaks said:


> I believe that they were a purple background - you can see the volcano reflecting that in your pic. i'm not sure if it was a leather/fabric composite...because if you looked closely you could see texture btwn the crystals


----------



## NANI1972

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I want to say they were purple or magenta suede. Someone recently strassed a pair of pigalle with volcano n this thread (a few pages back) and she was concerned that her background was shinier than Baggs's background. I think it was decided that her shoes must be suede.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong... HTH


  I was thinking that they are suede as well, maybe even black suede?


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All, has anyone had problems with their crystals falling off or cracking after a few wears? I want to start my own strasse project, but am hesitant to put the time in if you only get one or two uses out of the shoe.


----------



## vhdos

^I have lost maybe one or two crystals when I wear my patent strass.  It's definitely not something that you would only get one or two uses - assuming that you use proper adhesive.


----------



## itsonly4me

vhdos said:


> ^I have lost maybe one or two crystals when I wear my patent strass.  It's definitely not something that you would only get one or two uses - assuming that you use proper adhesive.




vhdos - which patent shoe did you strass?


----------



## Nolia

I know you!!  XD

They're BEAUTIFUL Lucy!  You must wear them out whenever we decide to go out together!!



dearlucy said:


> Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!
> 
> Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:
> 
> 20ss: 144 + 72
> 16ss: 144 x 3
> 12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
> 7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
> 5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144
> 
> Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)
> 
> Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> I am looking at doing a Volcano strass Pigalle DIY at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know what material and color the original Volcano pigalle is? I want to be as close to the original as possible. Thanks!
> 
> Here is a link to a tpf members pigalles for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-loubys-544702-55.html#post16409202



Hi. I strassed patent pigalles (magenta) in volcano and they are pretty close to bagg's... the only difference is I think the background is suede or perhaps leather because my patent is awfully shiny in the background.


----------



## fbj3936

Where did everyone purchase their crystals from for the DIY Louboutin shoes?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've found Dreamtime Creations to be the cheapest, using the 10% off coupon.  Plus they arrive super quick.



fbj3936 said:


> Where did everyone purchase their crystals from for the DIY Louboutin shoes?


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> I am looking at doing a Volcano strass Pigalle DIY at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know what material and color the original Volcano pigalle is? I want to be as close to the original as possible. Thanks!
> 
> Here is a link to a tpf members pigalles for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-loubys-544702-55.html#post16409202



I did my patent magenta pigalles in volcano and they are pretty close to the original. I did find the patent to be a little shinier, so I suppose the originals are suede and maybe even leather. They definitely have a purple background, though 

Also, does anyone have advice on anthracite glitter?

And another question... I'm repairing the crystals what I lost... how do you all deal with the stringy nature of the e6000? Because little ones fell off here and there it's proving to be difficult.


edit: didn't realize my previous post actually got posted.. my internet has been funky. So, just skip to the glitter question and the stringy e6000 question.


----------



## fbj3936

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've found Dreamtime Creations to be the cheapest, using the 10% off coupon.  Plus they arrive super quick.



Thanks. I just bought some off their site. I am guessing it will cost around $350 bucks for all of the crystals. Has everyone found this to be the price range for covering their shoes?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, with the 10% off coupon and a few wax sticks, syringe tips, etc the total has come to just about $350.  




fbj3936 said:


> Thanks. I just bought some off their site. I am guessing it will cost around $350 bucks for all of the crystals. Has everyone found this to be the price range for covering their shoes?


----------



## dearlucy

LOL I see you have found the forum, my dear. Yes I will wear them!! 

I wore them once and a few crystals fell off when I walked clumsily and rubbed the shoes together   Other than that nothing has really fallen off, I used E6000 glue with a syringe and I think it worked 





Nolia said:


> I know you!! XD
> 
> They're BEAUTIFUL Lucy! You must wear them out whenever we decide to go out together!!


----------



## dearlucy

Oh wow there really IS a lot of selection on Dreamtime Creations. My god they have so many colors I've never even heard of. All this time I've been on eBay using Tami's Place, Crystal Wholesale, and Krustallos...

But Dreamtime Creations is too much for me... $16.95 for the cheapest shipping of about 700 crystals to France, no tracking, 4-10 days!!! NOT happening... (Unless I really really need a color which is not available from those eBay stores)


----------



## nunumgl

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I am very much interested in your thoughts on the crystal placing. I want to strasss Pigalles and would love your input. What size are the pigalles you strassed?




dearlucy said:


> Ladies, I know it has been a while, but I have FINALLY finished those pink Pigalles that I had showed you about 6 months ago!! (I know, mea culpa, mea culpa...) Well, the first shoe took me about 2 months bc I was slow and I also had to keep ordering crystals... the second shoe took me about 1 day because I had a date with a very, very handsome man and I was determined not to have him steal the show... (LOL) and thus toiled all day from 7:30 am and finished by evening.... Anyways here they are ladies!!
> 
> Also just so you know, this is the correct number of crystals to buy:
> 
> 20ss: 144 + 72
> 16ss: 144 x 3
> 12ss: 144 x 3 + 720
> 7ss: 1440 + 144 + 72
> 5ss: 1440 x 3 + 144
> 
> Yes, ladies, that is 7920 crystals, there's no typo. I wear 38.5. Do not think that you're going to finish this with 4000 crystals!! (Well, you are free to think that, but you will just delay yourself while you wait for your second (or third) order of crystals to come in the mail!!)
> 
> Last PS: Would anyone be interested in my thoughts about crystal placing / how to NOT make it look bumpy?? I've given this some thought.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL.  I'm hooked.  I'm definitely doing more projects like this.  Here's what I have so far:


----------



## inkyl

^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

STUNNING crystals...love that color!!!!!!! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL.  I'm hooked.  I'm definitely doing more projects like this.  Here's what I have so far:


----------



## NANI1972

*Oakenfoldgodess* they look amazing!!! Really I'm jelly!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone.  I think I officially have a hunched back from doing this all day, LOL.  But it was worth it.  I got through a little more than 3/4 of the shoe and ran out of 16ss, and had to use some of the other sizes that were reserved for the other shoe, so I will have to order more.  I can't wait to finish them!


----------



## fbj3936

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL.  I'm hooked.  I'm definitely doing more projects like this.  Here's what I have so far:



So beautiful! That is the color I want to do as well. Can you tell me which color you used?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The color I used was Jonquil AB. 


fbj3936 said:


> So beautiful! That is the color I want to do as well. Can you tell me which color you used?


----------



## jamidee

Beautiful Oakenfoldgodess!!! You're doing a wonderful job!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much! 



jamidee said:


> Beautiful Oakenfoldgodess!!! You're doing a wonderful job!!


----------



## LVoepink

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL.  I'm hooked.  I'm definitely doing more projects like this.  Here's what I have so far:


Fabulous!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Everyone, I finally finished my flats.  I used Tarrago dye and Jet crystals.  It def sparkles more in person!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

WOW, what a transformation.  Congrats, they look amazing!



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, I finally finished my flats.  I used Tarrago dye and Jet crystals.  It def sparkles more in person!


----------



## frick&frack

you did a wonderful job!!!  I think the jet crystals are just too cool!!!  they will be my first strass project if I ever get up the nerve.



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, I finally finished my flats.  I used Tarrago dye and Jet crystals.  It def sparkles more in person!


----------



## jeninvan

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL. I'm hooked. I'm definitely doing more projects like this. Here's what I have so far:


 

 absolutely gorg...they're looking amazing


----------



## laleeza

Hi ladies - any thoughts on how these would look studded - i'd want to do them like the star prives??
Value your opinions before buying them and trying it.


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120723818973&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=15040845828


----------



## dearlucy

Oh wow, you are really fast!!! And they look so great! 

The crystals are a bit cooler in tone than I had expected Jonquil AB to be... there was a post some time ago with Jonquil AB Pigalles and those looked like they sparkled a bit yellow 





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL. I'm hooked. I'm definitely doing more projects like this. Here's what I have so far:


----------



## dearlucy

If it was me, I would paint them some color (with aerosol model paint), then strass the entire thing with crystals and have a slightly different color for the heel and platform (like the original gold Pigalle Plato). I'd use only the 2 smallest crystal sizes on the platform part.





laleeza said:


> Hi ladies - any thoughts on how these would look studded - i'd want to do them like the star prives??
> Value your opinions before buying them and trying it.
> 
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120723818973&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=15040845828


----------



## dearlucy

Okay ladies... so as some of you might know, I am a huge fan of CL Maudissima, I think it is genius. However, Maudissima is sold out everywhere in size 39.

The plan would be to get Maudissima (somehow), paint them some color, and strass the sh1t out of them.

There's no Maudissima but Beauty seems to be the same shape. What do you think if I ripped the bow off, painted them, and strassed them??

(That would be equivalent to Maudissima, no?)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97277


PS: Does anyone else find the edges of the front kind of alarming? Look at the zoomed version of the 4th photo down. Eek. Why is the front looking kind of uneven and like it's about to fall apart?? Come on CL, you're selling this for 495 , make it even...


----------



## dearlucy

Great dye job. Lovin' your furry work supervisor, too 



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, I finally finished my flats. I used Tarrago dye and Jet crystals. It def sparkles more in person!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  Yes, they do sparkle yellow.  Well, the base of the stone is yellow, but with the AB coating, they sparkle orange and blue.  I think it also has a lot to do with the background color of the shoe.  If mine were a true gold I think it would look a lot more yellow, like the Lady Claude strassed in Jonquil AB.  But since my background is a champagne like color, and the crystals are so close together, you really only see the stones.

Thanks again, I love them.  Now I just wish June 2 2012 would get here already so I can wear them!!! LOL



dearlucy said:


> Oh wow, you are really fast!!! And they look so great!
> 
> The crystals are a bit cooler in tone than I had expected Jonquil AB to be... there was a post some time ago with Jonquil AB Pigalles and those looked like they sparkled a bit yellow


----------



## happymeal

jenyc said:


> hi everyone, i finally finished my flats.  I used tarrago dye and jet crystals.  It def sparkles more in person!




wow!!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL.  I'm hooked.  I'm definitely doing more projects like this.  Here's what I have so far:



Fantastic job!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^^^Thanks so much! ^^^


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess - excellent job so far.  You "random" technique really paid off, just as I knew it would  They look incredible!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^ Thank you. I ran out of 16ss, and so have to order more before I can finish the first shoe.  I also leave for vacation on Monday, until after Memorial Day, so I won't be able to finish them until June.    But good things come to those who wait, right? LOL


----------



## dc419

*Oakenfoldgodess* wow great job!!! They look great!


----------



## juicyjeans

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, I finally finished my flats. I used Tarrago dye and Jet crystals. It def sparkles more in person!


 
They look amazing!


----------



## nunumgl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, I started my DIY project last night, and into today. I LOVE them, they are so shiny, LOL. I'm hooked. I'm definitely doing more projects like this. Here's what I have so far:


 
OMG yours looks sooo sparkly! What was the base color of the VP?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They were gold, then I dyed them silver with Tarrago dye, but they turned a sort of champagne color, which was even better than the silver that I originally wanted.  The Jonquil AB matched perfectly to the base color.  Thanks!!!



nunumgl said:


> OMG yours looks sooo sparkly! What was the base color of the VP?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank You!!!



dc419 said:


> *Oakenfoldgodess* wow great job!!! They look great!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I have a pair of patent silver Pigalle.  Which do you think would be better to strass them with; Crystal AB or Comet Argent Light?  I haven't even finished my first pair and I'm already thinking of another project, LOL.


----------



## NANI1972

^I think Crytal AB would be gorgeous! Out of curiousity are the Pigalles 100 or 120?


----------



## Stinas

Great job everyone!!  Everything looks amazing!!
I wish I had the time and patience to do it myself.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

120



nani1972 said:


> ^i think crytal ab would be gorgeous! Out of curiousity are the pigalles 100 or 120?


----------



## jamidee

hey can anyone help with with e6000? I'm trying to figure out how to combat the stringing of the glue when I replace those that fell off my shoe the other night? It's such small areas I'm having a hard time.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^ I use the end of my wax stick (you could also use a toothpick or something) and stick it in the tube of E6000, getting a nice glop on the end of the stick.  Then I put it in the small area I need, and apply the crystals. I had a few 5ss fall off the bottom of my heel, and this is what I did.  In terms of the stringiness, I don't think there's any way to really get around that.  That's just how it is.  HTH


----------



## dearlucy

Hmm I have never had this problem with E6000. I put the glue in a syringe with the metal tip cut short (so that it's more blunt and also a lot shorter), pick them up with tweezers, apply the glue with the syringe, and it's all smooth sailing.




jamidee said:


> hey can anyone help with with e6000? I'm trying to figure out how to combat the stringing of the glue when I replace those that fell off my shoe the other night? It's such small areas I'm having a hard time.


----------



## dearlucy

I don't know, my dear. I'm doing Crystal AB on the Jimmy Choo flats right now and I'm not that big of a fan of the color. I spray painted the base pink (like the original CL crystal AB strass flats) and I finished about a third of one shoe. It's not really as awesome as I had imagined... Crystal AB is a bit too white-looking and shines sort of greenish-blue which I don't think is very flattering to beige-colored human beings... Lol. In hindsight (and if I hadn't already ordered 6000 crystals), I'd choose Vitrail Light if I was going to do AB. I really think Vitrail Light is just so much better and a less obvious choice than the greeny-blue-pink Crystal AB...

Well, in any case, I'm not the crystal god. So I guess just look into it 




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I have a pair of patent silver Pigalle. Which do you think would be better to strass them with; Crystal AB or Comet Argent Light? I haven't even finished my first pair and I'm already thinking of another project, LOL.


----------



## chloe speaks

Great job *Oakenfoldgoddess *and *jeNYC*! They both look great


----------



## jamidee

ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:

THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


----------



## chloe speaks

*Jamidee*, they look terrific!


----------



## jamidee

dearlucy said:


> Hmm I have never had this problem with E6000. I put the glue in a syringe with the metal tip cut short (so that it's more blunt and also a lot shorter), pick them up with tweezers, apply the glue with the syringe, and it's all smooth sailing.




metal tip? my syringe has a plastic tip? is this ok too?


----------



## kikidabest

Ok Sorry If this is a dumb question but I've been searching the tread and the whole forum for the last hour and my eyes are starting to hurt from reading. 
I want to glitter some patent simples that have seen better days. Now is it even a good idea to glitter patent? and what should I use? I have the impression that whenever i wear them i would leave "glitter footprints" behind??? IDK any help is appreciated


----------



## frick&frack

complete volcanic AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These are SO hott!  I love the volcano. They are truly stunning! Congrats, it takes SO much patience to finish these kinds of projects.  Job well done!  




jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


----------



## imelda74

jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


 
OMG those are amazing as in ... and finally


----------



## monsieurAG

I think this is nicer than the originals! Seriously!



jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


----------



## poppyseed

kikidabest said:


> Ok Sorry If this is a dumb question but I've been searching the tread and the whole forum for the last hour and my eyes are starting to hurt from reading.
> I want to glitter some patent simples that have seen better days. Now is it even a good idea to glitter patent? and what should I use? I have the impression that whenever i wear them i would leave "glitter footprints" behind??? IDK any help is appreciated


 

I use hairspray to keep the glitter intact...not sure how glittering patent would work, but I believe that someone here has glittered glittard CL, which is quite a non abrorbent finish, so I suppose that if you use plenty of glue it might work...


----------



## chloe speaks

poppyseed said:


> I use hairspray to keep the glitter intact...not sure how glittering patent would work, but I believe that someone here has glittered glittard CL, which is quite a non abrorbent finish, so I suppose that if you use plenty of glue it might work...


 
I don't have any experience w/ glitter or patent, but perhaps if you sanded down the glossy patent surface, you would get a better surface to "stick" to?


----------



## A.M.Bush

Gah, finished one shoe, now I need to order 6 more gross of 5ss.  I love that small crystal outline look!


----------



## juicyjeans

jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty


 
omg *Jamidee *!!! Those are incredible


----------



## poppyseed

chloe speaks said:


> I don't have any experience w/ glitter or patent, but perhaps if you sanded down the glossy patent surface, you would get a better surface to "stick" to?


 

That could work!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi guys!

I'm looking to strass my nude Simple patent 85s.
I like the crusty look, with no space in between crystals.
How many grosses of each size would you guys recommend?
Ps. I'm a size 38.5 and these were the ones I was thinking of getting.

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/rhinestones-flat-back/flatback-round-rhinestones/crystallized-swarovski-elements-2028-flat-back-rhinestones/&color_base_code=CRYSTAL&color=Crystal%20AB&finish=&font=&height=&hole=&rowrange=&shank=&shape=&size=&type=&width=&strand=&material=&view=&by=Color&bulk=0&company_id2=0

Thank you!


----------



## sugarz6

Hello! So wow, i just finished reading this whole thread from the first page up to the end, and after about the first 10 pages, I decided that i HAD to do a DIY! So I bought a pair of used VPs off ebay, and ordered crystals and went to the store and got the glue and tweasers! The shoes arrived, gold VP, and now I'm just waiting on the crystals which should be here tomorrow - volcano!!! I can't wait to post pics!!!!  Thanks for inspiring me ladies~!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

sugarz6 said:


> Hello! So wow, i just finished reading this whole thread from the first page up to the end, and after about the first 10 pages, I decided that i HAD to do a DIY! So I bought a pair of used VPs off ebay, and ordered crystals and went to the store and got the glue and tweasers! The shoes arrived, gold VP, and now I'm just waiting on the crystals which should be here tomorrow - volcano!!! I can't wait to post pics!!!!  Thanks for inspiring me ladies~!!



Ooh! Cannot wait for the progress! Will prob look gorg.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty



WOW! Those look fantastic!


----------



## Crista513

Hey ladies!  I just got a pair of lady peep in framboise and I want to strass over the imperfections.  Any ideas for the strassing? I've never done it before.  I can't decide which color crystals and if I should strass the entire shoe or just portions.  Any opinions?

Here they are, by the way... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=120723380106&si=JpjHTlA06pWEt9%252BiorGQcTopbJs%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hello CL DIY queens. :worthy:

I am thinking of DIY my black Ron Rons













I want it to look like these No Prives (the glitter part)





Any tips on how to do this for patent leather? I want a glitzy style for grad this year, I was told I should wear a pair of CLs I already own, not fond of that idea, but I could make them more fresh to my liking. Also, where would I order the glitter? What colors I should get? Maybe not black, I could put a silver on top and it would have a cool undertone of black. How would I get this on the patent? Where is the best place to order this, if I am not capable, a cobbler can do it for me.


----------



## pinnkk

is hotfix stronger or glue? can i use glue on hotfix swarovski?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty



OMFG stop it! Those are out of this world!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

jamidee said:


> ALMOST COMPLETELY DONE!! just took a little over a month :giggles:
> 
> THEY ARE SOO MUCH PRETTIER IN PERSON, THOUGH. It's a shame pictures don't show the beauty



Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Sooooooo I'm thinking about doing a strass on my Gold Glitter No Prive Slingbacks. They just came today and I was thinking... Why not strass the heel part? I'm not sure so I need advice. Would it look good with the glitter/crystal combo? What color crystals? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## imelda74

Im thinking since I have 2 pair of decolts, I could strass one pair.  Im thinking jet crystals but I am in love with the volcano effect.  Decisions....


----------



## poppyseed

imelda74 said:


> Im thinking since I have 2 pair of decolts, I could strass one pair. Im thinking jet crystals but I am in love with the volcano effect. Decisions....


 

What colour are your decolts?


----------



## poppyseed

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello CL DIY queens. :worthy:
> 
> I am thinking of DIY my black Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to look like these No Prives (the glitter part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to do this for patent leather? I want a glitzy style for grad this year, I was told I should wear a pair of CLs I already own, not fond of that idea, but I could make them more fresh to my liking. Also, where would I order the glitter? What colors I should get? Maybe not black, I could put a silver on top and it would have a cool undertone of black. How would I get this on the patent? Where is the best place to order this, if I am not capable, a cobbler can do it for me.


 

I really like the idea of black glitter, in fact I'm thinking of doing some myself very soon! I would use a mix of fine and chunkier glitter. I have used fine glitter on a pair of VPs and the glitter stays put well, but I think chunky particles would be great for a bit more sparkle. They also do like a multidimensional black that sparkles all different shades rather than just plain black,  it's a littler like AB crystals if that makes sense...
As for glittering patent, someone suggested sanding the surface down a little, I think that might work...can't really help with where to buy glitter as I am in the UK, but I always check ebay out as sometimes there is better selection than in my local craft store


----------



## LouboutinHottie

poppyseed said:


> I really like the idea of black glitter, in fact I'm thinking of doing some myself very soon! I would use a mix of fine and chunkier glitter. I have used fine glitter on a pair of VPs and the glitter stays put well, but I think chunky particles would be great for a bit more sparkle. They also do like a multidimensional black that sparkles all different shades rather than just plain black,  it's a littler like AB crystals if that makes sense...
> As for glittering patent, someone suggested sanding the surface down a little, I think that might work...can't really help with where to buy glitter as I am in the UK, but I always check ebay out as sometimes there is better selection than in my local craft store



Yes, I saw that but I don't know if it will ruin them 
I know that my local crafts store (Michael's here in Canada) sells powdered glitter like the picture. I have never done a DIY on a high-end shoe, only Nail polish on fake patent headbands and on my iPhone to use as a case. No idea how it could turn out.


----------



## poppyseed

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes, I saw that but I don't know if it will ruin them
> I know that my local crafts store (Michael's here in Canada) sells powdered glitter like the picture. I have never done a DIY on a high-end shoe, only Nail polish on fake patent headbands and on my iPhone to use as a case. No idea how it could turn out.


 

That's great that you have a store near you, at least you can see the colours / textures in person, much better than online!
I think you mainly wanna make sure that the glue is suitable for nonabsorbent surfaces...Also ladies here have done strassing on patent, which worked.. I believe using either Gem tac glue or E6000 (or something like that...?) so I don't see why glitter on patent wouldn't work


----------



## sugarz6

So I'm still waiting on my crystals, but so far, here's what I got.. I found a pair of VPs on the bay, and snatched them up for under $250. They were originally Rose, but were professionally died gold. The bottoms were worn. Here's what I started with:












So, first thing I decided to do was paint the bottom of the shoes... 





But, I noticed that the bottoms had been repainted sometime and it was darker than the CL original bottoms.. 





So i ran 4.5 miles (roundtrip) up to the store and got a sander, came back showered and was ready to have at the bottoms!  I know it might seem crazy, but I needed to get a workout in, but wanted to get to the shoes!





I used bijoux red in ultra gloss by Behr, as suggested earlier in the thread by *NerdyBirdy* (thanks!!) it's a perfect match!!




Still a little rough on bottom but I was worried to sand it down TOOOOO much.





Next I'm going to put some PlastiDip on the bottom, I got some in red as suggested by someone in a different thread and painted a small dab, and it matches perfectly as well! I'm also waiting for my crystal's to get here (hopefully today) so I can start strassing - I'm doing volcano!


----------



## poppyseed

Can I ask what kind of paint you used for the soles please?

Edit: OK, just read your comment about the paint - can you specify though what type paint it is?
Thank you!


----------



## sugarz6

poppyseed said:


> Can I ask what kind of paint you used for the soles please?
> 
> Edit: OK, just read your comment about the paint - can you specify though what type paint it is?
> Thank you!



*poppy* I went to home depot to the paint department and told them I wanted Behr paint in bijoux red, ultra glossy. That color is originally a low gloss color but they can make it ultra glossy! I had to get it in the quart size because they only do samples in matte finish, but the quart was only $9-10.


----------



## sugarz6

I finally got the crystals.. here's what i did the first day... I've started on the rest of the shoe, but i'll take a pic later when I'm done for the day..  





Glad I started doing this, as you can see since I've been man handling the shoes to put on the crystals the gold had started to kinda rub off and the rose is showing through..


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ looking good! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## FlipDiver

sugarz6 said:


> So I'm still waiting on my crystals, but so far, here's what I got.. I found a pair of VPs on the bay, and snatched them up for under $250. They were originally Rose, but were professionally died gold. The bottoms were worn. Here's what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, first thing I decided to do was paint the bottom of the shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I noticed that the bottoms had been repainted sometime and it was darker than the CL original bottoms..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i ran 4.5 miles (roundtrip) up to the store and got a sander, came back showered and was ready to have at the bottoms!  I know it might seem crazy, but I needed to get a workout in, but wanted to get to the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used bijoux red in ultra gloss by Behr, as suggested earlier in the thread by *NerdyBirdy* (thanks!!) it's a perfect match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a little rough on bottom but I was worried to sand it down TOOOOO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'm going to put some PlastiDip on the bottom, I got some in red as suggested by someone in a different thread and painted a small dab, and it matches perfectly as well! I'm also waiting for my crystal's to get here (hopefully today) so I can start strassing - I'm doing volcano!



Looks great so far!  I use Valspar 1011-2 "Fabulous Red" which is also a perfect match for the soles, available at Lowes.  

Just a word of caution about Plasti Dip - be careful when you apply it... some threads advised to put at least 3 coats, but after I put it on my CL soles, it started peeling off the edge.  It looked terrible so I eventually peeled off the entire coat and just painted the soles.


----------



## imelda74

poppyseed said:


> What colour are your decolts?


 
both pair are black. its a long story. lol.  One pair is the one in my avatar, the others are slightly higher but identical.


----------



## imelda74

Im confused a bit about the volcano.  Does it come with different colors and you have to figure out placement?  
or do they come in one color and just shine differently depending on how the light hits them?


----------



## NANI1972

imelda74 said:


> Im confused a bit about the volcano. Does it come with different colors and you have to figure out placement?
> or do *they come in one color and just shine differently depending on how the light hits them*?


 
They come in one color and reflect differently depending on the lighting.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sugarz6 said:


> I finally got the crystals.. here's what i did the first day... I've started on the rest of the shoe, but i'll take a pic later when I'm done for the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I started doing this, as you can see since I've been man handling the shoes to put on the crystals the gold had started to kinda rub off and the rose is showing through..



Congratulations!! great job!


----------



## chloe speaks

I have not DIY for awhile now, but I promised some ladies at the CL NYC Meetup that I would post a photo of a pair I did awhile ago with my daughter's own DIY (yes, the 3 yr old cutie placed 90% of these crystals on HERSELF). Mine are satin Elodies that I fabric painted silver and used Crystal ABs sizes (7,9,12,16,20) and hers are silver leather.


----------



## frick&frack

sugarz6 said:


> I finally got the crystals.. here's what i did the first day... I've started on the rest of the shoe, but i'll take a pic later when I'm done for the day..


^they're going to be amazing!  great work so far!!!




chloe speaks said:


> I have not DIY for awhile now, but I promised some ladies at the CL NYC Meetup that I would post a photo of a pair I did awhile ago with my daughter's own DIY (yes, the 3 yr old cutie placed 90% of these crystals on HERSELF). Mine are satin Elodies that I fabric painted silver and used Crystal ABs sizes (7,9,12,16,20) and hers are silver leather.


^you did a wonderful job!!!  so sweet that you & your daughter now have matching princess shoes!


----------



## dearlucy

Oh my god you are a force to be reckoned with. You are so fast in doing everything and to such high standards with the sole-painting! You inspire me to be faster and make me feel (well-deserved) shame for taking ~5 months to finish some gold Pigalles. Lol. Awesome red paint job at the bottom. 

Love the volcano on gold, I was actually thinking of doing this for a while after seeing the volcano on gold flats on this forum (what a beautiful color combo!) but I don't think these colors suit my face/hair/wardrobe... In any case you are doing a bang-up awesome job.





sugarz6 said:


> So I'm still waiting on my crystals, but so far, here's what I got.. I found a pair of VPs on the bay, and snatched them up for under $250. They were originally Rose, but were professionally died gold. The bottoms were worn. Here's what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, first thing I decided to do was paint the bottom of the shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I noticed that the bottoms had been repainted sometime and it was darker than the CL original bottoms..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i ran 4.5 miles (roundtrip) up to the store and got a sander, came back showered and was ready to have at the bottoms!  I know it might seem crazy, but I needed to get a workout in, but wanted to get to the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used bijoux red in ultra gloss by Behr, as suggested earlier in the thread by *NerdyBirdy* (thanks!!) it's a perfect match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a little rough on bottom but I was worried to sand it down TOOOOO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'm going to put some PlastiDip on the bottom, I got some in red as suggested by someone in a different thread and painted a small dab, and it matches perfectly as well! I'm also waiting for my crystal's to get here (hopefully today) so I can start strassing - I'm doing volcano!


----------



## poppyseed

sugarz6 said:


> *poppy* I went to home depot to the paint department and told them I wanted Behr paint in bijoux red, ultra glossy. That color is originally a low gloss color but they can make it ultra glossy! I had to get it in the quart size because they only do samples in matte finish, but the quart was only $9-10.


 

Thank you for the tip, unfortunately I live in the UK so department stores/products are different, but I will see if I can find something in my local store!


----------



## poppyseed

imelda74 said:


> both pair are black. its a long story. lol. One pair is the one in my avatar, the others are slightly higher but identical.


 

Well since you have two same pairs in the same colour, I would definitely go for it!! I think jet black crystals are amazing and very wearable too or even the hematite that someone here has done if I'm correct...the volcano would maybe be better for coloured shoes, seems to work great with gold, purple, navy, burgundy etc...


----------



## poppyseed

sugarz6 said:


> *poppy* I went to home depot to the paint department and told them I wanted Behr paint in bijoux red, ultra glossy. That color is originally a low gloss color but they can make it ultra glossy! I had to get it in the quart size because they only do samples in matte finish, but the quart was only $9-10.


 

Few more questions on the paint - do you know if its a paint for wood, metal, walls etc...? That would help big time And did it dry quite glossy on the soles? Do you think painting over the stamp very lightly on the soles would cover the stamp?
I have a bargain pair here due for a little DYI and the soles in a pretty bad state colourwise, so trying to figure out what I can do with them!


----------



## fwang

Hi Ladies and Gents!

I am new to TPF (this is actually my first post!) but I have been a "guest" reader of this forum for a long time now!  All of the amazing Louboutin posts have really inspired me and after searching for the perfect wedding shoes for months, I have finally decided to try and DIY my first pair of Loubouies!!  This question is two-fold ...

1) I would love the shoes to turn out like the CL Very Riche 120MM crystal encrusted shoes.  I have ordered both the Hyper Prive and Very Prive (both in 120MM, I'm still trying to decide which one to use) in white satin (very bridal) and was wondering if you guys think the shoes will end up okay.  I'm worried about the white satin nature of the pumps I'm trying to DIY since the Very Riche crystals ones are kind of silver.  

and 2) what color crystals should I use?  Clear crystals or silver crystals or any other colors that would look great on the white satin? 

I'm really nervous about this, especially since I've never done anything like this before and my wedding date is 3 weeks away!!  Is this a really bad idea?  My "fallback" shoe is the Valentino nude bow pumps if I do not end up starting this DIY project but I definitely do not want to waste a pair of Loubouies because of my poor crafting skills.  

Any help you guys could provide would be AMAZING!!!!  I desperately need some help!!  I'm trying to order the crystals in the next day or two so I can start crafting immediately if everyone thinks this is a good idea!


----------



## 5elle

fwang said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!
> 
> I am new to TPF (this is actually my first post!) but I have been a "guest" reader of this forum for a long time now!  All of the amazing Louboutin posts have really inspired me and after searching for the perfect wedding shoes for months, I have finally decided to try and DIY my first pair of Loubouies!!  This question is two-fold ...
> 
> 1) I would love the shoes to turn out like the CL Very Riche 120MM crystal encrusted shoes.  I have ordered both the Hyper Prive and Very Prive (both in 120MM, I'm still trying to decide which one to use) in white satin (very bridal) and was wondering if you guys think the shoes will end up okay.  I'm worried about the white satin nature of the pumps I'm trying to DIY since the Very Riche crystals ones are kind of silver.
> 
> and 2) what color crystals should I use?  Clear crystals or silver crystals or any other colors that would look great on the white satin?
> 
> I'm really nervous about this, especially since I've never done anything like this before and my wedding date is 3 weeks away!!  Is this a really bad idea?  My "fallback" shoe is the Valentino nude bow pumps if I do not end up starting this DIY project but I definitely do not want to waste a pair of Loubouies because of my poor crafting skills.
> 
> Any help you guys could provide would be AMAZING!!!!  I desperately need some help!!  I'm trying to order the crystals in the next day or two so I can start crafting immediately if everyone thinks this is a good idea!



You are a brave lady to start this project with only three weeks to go as strassing takes some time. Would one of your bridesmaids help you? You could take a shoe each and work together as you discuss the last minute details.


----------



## jeNYC

fwang said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!
> 
> I am new to TPF (this is actually my first post!) but I have been a "guest" reader of this forum for a long time now! All of the amazing Louboutin posts have really inspired me and after searching for the perfect wedding shoes for months, I have finally decided to try and DIY my first pair of Loubouies!! This question is two-fold ...
> 
> 1) I would love the shoes to turn out like the CL Very Riche 120MM crystal encrusted shoes. I have ordered both the Hyper Prive and Very Prive (both in 120MM, I'm still trying to decide which one to use) in white satin (very bridal) and was wondering if you guys think the shoes will end up okay. I'm worried about the white satin nature of the pumps I'm trying to DIY since the Very Riche crystals ones are kind of silver.
> 
> and 2) what color crystals should I use? Clear crystals or silver crystals or any other colors that would look great on the white satin?
> 
> I'm really nervous about this, especially since I've never done anything like this before and my wedding date is 3 weeks away!! Is this a really bad idea? My "fallback" shoe is the Valentino nude bow pumps if I do not end up starting this DIY project but I definitely do not want to waste a pair of Loubouies because of my poor crafting skills.
> 
> Any help you guys could provide would be AMAZING!!!! I desperately need some help!! I'm trying to order the crystals in the next day or two so I can start crafting immediately if everyone thinks this is a good idea!


 

i use dreamtimecreations.com

1 gross = 144 crystals.  

There are 2 types of crystals; Flatback or Hotfix crystals; hotfix already has glue on the back of the crystals, so you will have to buy the gun to melt the glue.  Flatbacks do not have glue on the backs, so you have to use glue
and tweezer (i use eyelash tweezer) to place the crystals

There are 2 types of glue you can use: Gem-Tac or E6000; Gem-tac is water-based and much easier to use but E6000 holds the strongest but the glue is very thick, smells and dries very fast once you squeeze it out

I normally order 4 different sizes: SS7, SS10, SS16, SS20 and usually order 

SS20 - 2 grosses
SS16 - 3 1/2 grosses
SS10 - 10-12 grosses
SS7- 23-25 grosses

What crystal color (s) do you want?  Just silver or you want crystals to reflect colors like pink, blue, green, etc?


----------



## fwang

5elle said:


> You are a brave lady to start this project with only three weeks to go as strassing takes some time. Would one of your bridesmaids help you? You could take a shoe each and work together as you discuss the last minute details.



I agree, I'm freaking out because I only have 3 weeks to go >_< 
I'm really debating whether to start it at all or go all in haha.  I'd hate to ask my bridesmaids .. they've done so much for me and are super busy (we're all pretty slammed in our careers).  If I do this, it will have to be by myself.  My fiance thinks I'm crazy


----------



## LouboutinHottie

poppyseed said:


> That's great that you have a store near you, at least you can see the colours / textures in person, much better than online!
> I think you mainly wanna make sure that the glue is suitable for nonabsorbent surfaces...Also ladies here have done strassing on patent, which worked.. I believe using either Gem tac glue or E6000 (or something like that...?) so I don't see why glitter on patent wouldn't work



Thanks for the tips!  Any ideas how to prevent the insole and outsole getting glitter on it and protecting it?


----------



## fwang

jeNYC said:


> i use dreamtimecreations.com
> 
> 1 gross = 144 crystals.
> 
> There are 2 types of crystals; Flatback or Hotfix crystals; hotfix already has glue on the back of the crystals, so you will have to buy the gun to melt the glue.  Flatbacks do not have glue on the backs, so you have to use glue
> and tweezer (i use eyelash tweezer) to place the crystals
> 
> There are 2 types of glue you can use: Gem-Tac or E6000; Gem-tac is water-based and much easier to use but E6000 holds the strongest but the glue is very thick, smells and dries very fast once you squeeze it out
> 
> I normally order 4 different sizes: SS7, SS10, SS16, SS20 and usually order
> 
> SS20 - 2 grosses
> SS16 - 3 1/2 grosses
> SS10 - 10-12 grosses
> SS7- 23-25 grosses
> 
> What crystal color (s) do you want?  Just silver or you want crystals to reflect colors like pink, blue, green, etc?



Thank you so much for being thorough!!  I really appreciate you listing all the sizes and glue types.  Which glue type do you think is easiest to use and the best for satin and the cleanest (least amount of residue between crystals)- Gem-tac or E6000?

I would like the shoes to look silver or like glass slippers.  My dress is the Monique Lhuillier Grace dress!  The thing about this dress that you can't tell from the pictures is that the tulle layer on top is detachable and there is a sheath lace dress underneath with a slit in the back where you can basically see my shoes!!  It is absolutely my dream dress and I really just want the shoes to match the amazingness of the dress


----------



## poppyseed

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks for the tips!  Any ideas how to prevent the insole and outsole getting glitter on it and protecting it?


 

When I did mine, I was just really careful with the glue placement and if anything went where it shouldn't I wiped it straight off as I didn't want the glue to dry. I know some girls use tape to protect areas, but I am not patient enough, I wanted to get straight to doing the thing

I will try post photos of mine as I think I never did post them on here.
I hope to see yours too soon!!


----------



## 5elle

fwang said:


> I agree, I'm freaking out because I only have 3 weeks to go >_<
> I'm really debating whether to start it at all or go all in haha.  I'd hate to ask my bridesmaids .. they've done so much for me and are super busy (we're all pretty slammed in our careers).  If I do this, it will have to be by myself.  My fiance thinks I'm crazy



Realistically can you afford the time? It will take you a few days. 

If you don't have time you could strass just the heels, you could probably do that in an evening or two. Or if you decide not to strass them at all but wear them as is in their white satin glory they could be strassed after and worn on special occasions like your anniversaries in future years. The white satin will inevitably show stains after the day so this could work well.

By the way, your dress is TDF!


----------



## dearlucy

1) Very Riche is done with Swarovski Crystal AB. (AB=Aurore Boreale) You can check on us.christianlouboutin.com under "Evening". So when you order crystals, get Crystal AB. Get about 5 different sizes, the biggest being SS20. I've written an earlier post about exactly what the number to order should be.

2) Fine, you can do it all yourself, it is very possible. I once did an entire shoe with 10 hours of continuous work and no breaks. But you need to be efficient. I've written some other posts about using syringes for glue and this is a big efficiency booster for me.

3) It's not that hard. Even the shoes that are strassed terribly are not at all bad-looking. It's a win-win situation. Any kind of glue (E6000, Gem Tac) is going to be fine on white satin, I'm completely sure of this.





fwang said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!
> 
> I am new to TPF (this is actually my first post!) but I have been a "guest" reader of this forum for a long time now! All of the amazing Louboutin posts have really inspired me and after searching for the perfect wedding shoes for months, I have finally decided to try and DIY my first pair of Loubouies!! This question is two-fold ...
> 
> 1) I would love the shoes to turn out like the CL Very Riche 120MM crystal encrusted shoes. I have ordered both the Hyper Prive and Very Prive (both in 120MM, I'm still trying to decide which one to use) in white satin (very bridal) and was wondering if you guys think the shoes will end up okay. I'm worried about the white satin nature of the pumps I'm trying to DIY since the Very Riche crystals ones are kind of silver.
> 
> and 2) what color crystals should I use? Clear crystals or silver crystals or any other colors that would look great on the white satin?
> 
> I'm really nervous about this, especially since I've never done anything like this before and my wedding date is 3 weeks away!! Is this a really bad idea? My "fallback" shoe is the Valentino nude bow pumps if I do not end up starting this DIY project but I definitely do not want to waste a pair of Loubouies because of my poor crafting skills.
> 
> Any help you guys could provide would be AMAZING!!!! I desperately need some help!! I'm trying to order the crystals in the next day or two so I can start crafting immediately if everyone thinks this is a good idea!


----------



## jeNYC

fwang said:


> Thank you so much for being thorough!! I really appreciate you listing all the sizes and glue types. Which glue type do you think is easiest to use and the best for satin and the cleanest (least amount of residue between crystals)- Gem-tac or E6000?
> 
> I would like the shoes to look silver or like glass slippers. My dress is the Monique Lhuillier Grace dress! The thing about this dress that you can't tell from the pictures is that the tulle layer on top is detachable and there is a sheath lace dress underneath with a slit in the back where you can basically see my shoes!! It is absolutely my dream dress and I really just want the shoes to match the amazingness of the dress



Now when I strass, I use a combinatino of Gem-tac and E6000.  They both dry clear so the residue is not that noticable.  However, I use E6000 when I glue the bigger crystals (SS16 and SS20).  I think you should buy both glue, shouldn't cost you more than $12-$15 together in case you want to alternate.  If you want it your shoes to be silver, maybe you should just use the color "crystal"


----------



## jeNYC

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks for the tips!  Any ideas how to prevent the insole and outsole getting glitter on it and protecting it?


 
Get blue painter's tape...can be purchase at home depot


----------



## sugarz6

poppyseed said:


> Few more questions on the paint - do you know if its a paint for wood, metal, walls etc...? That would help big time And did it dry quite glossy on the soles? Do you think painting over the stamp very lightly on the soles would cover the stamp?
> I have a bargain pair here due for a little DYI and the soles in a pretty bad state colourwise, so trying to figure out what I can do with them!



I'm honestly not sure what it's exactly for, lol, I just went to the paint section and told them I wanted behr paint ultra glossy in color bijoux red, and it worked well. It dry glossy!    I think if you painted lightly on the stamp, especially using a small brush to lightly go over it, you'd be fine. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sugarz6

fwang said:


> I agree, I'm freaking out because I only have 3 weeks to go >_<
> I'm really debating whether to start it at all or go all in haha.  I'd hate to ask my bridesmaids .. they've done so much for me and are super busy (we're all pretty slammed in our careers).  If I do this, it will have to be by myself.  My fiance thinks I'm crazy



fwang, don't freak out! your'e not too crazy! I started my strass last week and I need my shoes to be done in 5 days! It only took me 3 days to do one shoe.. and I worked for maybe 5 hours each time, with breaks inbetween. 

You can do it!!


----------



## sugarz6

thanks everyone for the kind words and the advice 

here's an update on my progress.. after i started the heel, i kept going for a little longer... 

End of day 1:














End of day 2:













Then I took a few days break because I had alot of things to do.. but I"m about to post pics of my day 3, and the finish of my first shoe!


----------



## sugarz6

And here's my end of Day 3, one shoe down, one to go! I need to finish it by the 31st.. since we have a long weekend coming up I should be able to!


----------



## PeepToe

sugarz6 said:


> And here's my end of Day 3, one shoe down, one to go! I need to finish it by the 31st.. since we have a long weekend coming up I should be able to!


Wow!!! Those look awesome!


----------



## sugarz6

thanksss peep toe! I knew i wanted to do this as soon i read like the first 3 pages of this thread! i'm so excited to finish!


----------



## frick&frack

they look spectacular so far...keep up the good work!!!



sugarz6 said:


> And here's my end of Day 3, one shoe down, one to go! I need to finish it by the 31st.. since we have a long weekend coming up I should be able to!


----------



## poppyseed

sugarz6 said:


> I'm honestly not sure what it's exactly for, lol, I just went to the paint section and told them I wanted behr paint ultra glossy in color bijoux red, and it worked well. It dry glossy!  I think if you painted lightly on the stamp, especially using a small brush to lightly go over it, you'd be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!


 

Thank you!! In the mean time I have bought some paint online, should be perfect colour match for CL soles...at least so they claim on their website! I have had no time to head to the store and I am desperate to start the DIY, so hopefully it will arrive fast and I can start!!


----------



## sugarz6

good luck poppy!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I need help... My dog ate my shoe and now it is being repaired at the cobbler's. The only problem is that the linen he is using to cover the heel box- kind of doing a patch job is going to be coco brown. My thoughts were to strass over this area using a lighter golden type crystal. Any thoughts, opinions?

https://picasaweb.google.com/100662...hkey=Gv1sRgCKb4l_nCqPSxTw#5612640680106215362


----------



## Nolia

Imabeachgirl said:


> I need help... My dog ate my shoe and now it is being repaired at the cobbler's. The only problem is that the linen he is using to cover the heel box- kind of doing a patch job is going to be coco brown. My thoughts were to strass over this area using a lighter golden type crystal. Any thoughts, opinions?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100662...hkey=Gv1sRgCKb4l_nCqPSxTw#5612640680106215362



*heartattack*


----------



## PeepToe

Imabeachgirl said:


> I need help... My dog ate my shoe and now it is being repaired at the cobbler's. The only problem is that the linen he is using to cover the heel box- kind of doing a patch job is going to be coco brown. My thoughts were to strass over this area using a lighter golden type crystal. Any thoughts, opinions?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100662...hkey=Gv1sRgCKb4l_nCqPSxTw#5612640680106215362



I think I would strassed the whole shoe and place them really close together. This is why I am afraid to have pets!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Nolia said:


> *heartattack*


 
LOL... That's exactly how I felt.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PeepToe said:


> I think I would strassed the whole shoe and place them really close together. This is why I am afraid to have pets!


 
I thought about that as well. Has anyone strassed a pair of Miss Marples here? What color? 5elle suggested dorado. I was thinking a light topaz, but I'm starting to like the Dorado idea. The heel box is going to be darker though- should I use different crystals and accentuate the difference rather than hide it?


----------



## sparklepaw

Hi Ladies!

I'm so inspired by the beautiful work you're all doing that I'm contemplating my first strassing project! So, for the experts...
How many crystals of each size (5-20) would you recommend purchasing to cover _just_ the heel and the platform (under the peeptoe) of a pair of No Prives? I've seen crystal counts for covering _entire_ shoes, but I think I'd like to start a little smaller!:giggles:

TIA for any advice!


----------



## jeNYC

sparklepaw said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm so inspired by the beautiful work you're all doing that I'm contemplating my first strassing project! So, for the experts...
> How many crystals of each size (5-20) would you recommend purchasing to cover _just_ the heel and the platform (under the peeptoe) of a pair of No Prives? I've seen crystal counts for covering _entire_ shoes, but I think I'd like to start a little smaller!:giggles:
> 
> TIA for any advice!


 
i'd estimate around 2 grosses of ss5, 1 gross of ss10, half a gross of 16ss and half a gross of 20ss...but i think the smallest crystals you should use is ss7 instead of ss5...ss5 is quite small so it would be difficult to put glue on it


----------



## sparklepaw

jeNYC said:


> i'd estimate around 2 grosses of ss5, 1 gross of ss10, half a gross of 16ss and half a gross of 20ss...but i think the smallest crystals you should use is ss7 instead of ss5...ss5 is quite small so it would be difficult to put glue on it




I thrive on tedium, so the 5s don't bother me! I was planning on 5,7,9,12,16 & 20 to give a _really_ full coverage look, but your recs are a great place to start 
Thanks so much for your speedy & helpful reply!


----------



## jeNYC

sparklepaw said:


> I thrive on tedium, so the 5s don't bother me! I was planning on 5,7,9,12,16 & 20 to give a _really_ full coverage look, but your recs are a great place to start
> Thanks so much for your speedy & helpful reply!


 
i used the 5, 7, and 9 and the difference in their sizes are hardly noticable.  it might not be worthwhile to get all those 3 sizes IMO but post pics after you completed!


----------



## sparklepaw

jeNYC said:


> i used the 5, 7, and 9 and the difference in their sizes are hardly noticable. it might not be worthwhile to get all those 3 sizes IMO but post pics after you completed!


 
You may be indeed be right. I'm holding off on the final decision until I can get my hands on a color/size chart - it's so hard to envision when talking about millimeters! Thanks again for your input & have a great night!


----------



## dearlucy

OMG. I'd turn into Godzilla if that happened to me :S

Ok so what's done is done. Now for crystal colors... while I was looking at colors for you I kind of fell in love with a few myself... I think I'm going to watch the 'bay like a hawk and look for something light brown to do 2) with. Here are my votes for you:

1) Golden Shadow - pretty safe color, flattering for skin tone

2) Light Colorado Topaz Glacier Blue - I think this is just the bomb. It's not as low-risk as 1) but man I think this would be eye-catching and almost Volcano-type-awesome

3) Greige Champagne - safer version of choice 2) but also awesome

4) Greige - new color by Swarovski, I kinda like this. Reminds me of the nail color Particuliere by Chanel.

I saw these colors on DreamtimeCreations.com (I don't think 2, 3, and 4 are available on the 'bay)




Imabeachgirl said:


> I need help... My dog ate my shoe and now it is being repaired at the cobbler's. The only problem is that the linen he is using to cover the heel box- kind of doing a patch job is going to be coco brown. My thoughts were to strass over this area using a lighter golden type crystal. Any thoughts, opinions?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100662...hkey=Gv1sRgCKb4l_nCqPSxTw#5612640680106215362


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Thank you so much for your advice. I really appreciate your time! I did see the golden shadow irl and it was very nice. I do want to keep with a leg lengthening look... I will check out the other colors you mentioned as well  What do you think about the dorado? Should I just strass the coco brown heel caps or do the whole shoe including the heels? Should I strass different colors? My shoes are coming back from the cobbler next week and I'm kind of anxious to order... Lol



dearlucy said:


> OMG. I'd turn into Godzilla if that happened to me :S
> 
> Ok so what's done is done. Now for crystal colors... while I was looking at colors for you I kind of fell in love with a few myself... I think I'm going to watch the 'bay like a hawk and look for something light brown to do 2) with. Here are my votes for you:
> 
> 1) Golden Shadow - pretty safe color, flattering for skin tone
> 
> 2) Light Colorado Topaz Glacier Blue - I think this is just the bomb. It's not as low-risk as 1) but man I think this would be eye-catching and almost Volcano-type-awesome
> 
> 3) Greige Champagne - safer version of choice 2) but also awesome
> 
> 4) Greige - new color by Swarovski, I kinda like this. Reminds me of the nail color Particuliere by Chanel.
> 
> I saw these colors on DreamtimeCreations.com (I don't think 2, 3, and 4 are available on the 'bay)


----------



## jeNYC

sparklepaw said:


> You may be indeed be right. I'm holding off on the final decision until I can get my hands on a color/size chart - it's so hard to envision when talking about millimeters! Thanks again for your input & have a great night!


 

Sorry i meant the differences between the SS5 and SS7 are not big and between the SS10 and SS12.


----------



## Brittany515

Sugarz6, your Volcano Loubs look gorgeous!!!!   any kind of pattern you did when placing the crystals? or did you just put them randomly on section by section?  They came out amazing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sugarz6 said:


> And here's my end of Day 3, one shoe down, one to go! I need to finish it by the 31st.. since we have a long weekend coming up I should be able to!



Great job! now they are pecfect! good done!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

chloe speaks said:


> I have not DIY for awhile now, but I promised some ladies at the CL NYC Meetup that I would post a photo of a pair I did awhile ago with my daughter's own DIY (yes, the 3 yr old cutie placed 90% of these crystals on HERSELF). Mine are satin Elodies that I fabric painted silver and used Crystal ABs sizes (7,9,12,16,20) and hers are silver leather.



I love your pair and your daughter's shoes are too cute! How lovely she did it herself, she' ll be ready for some crystal loubies by the age of 5


----------



## Kamabenz

Hey guys I want to buy VPs or maybe something else for my wedding shoe in satin and strass them... I'm not very artsy and have never done a DIY job. I'm wondering, whoever strassed their shoes for the first time and who had no prior experience with it, how did it turn out? Was it messy or neat? I'm just very nervous because the shoes are a lot to begin with and I really don't want to mess up my wedding shoes!

Thanks girls!


----------



## oggers86

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys I want to buy VPs or maybe something else for my wedding shoe in satin and strass them... I'm not very artsy and have never done a DIY job. I'm wondering, whoever strassed their shoes for the first time and who had no prior experience with it, how did it turn out? Was it messy or neat? I'm just very nervous because the shoes are a lot to begin with and I really don't want to mess up my wedding shoes!
> 
> Thanks girls!



I have never strassed anything but have been toying with the idea for a while. I also want to strass my future wedding shoes but like you want to practice first. I have decided to strass a pair of childrens shoes for my little sister. The shoes wont be too expensive and it wont cost me a fortune in crystals because the shoes are really small. Maybe you can try something like that just to get the feel for it?

Btw what colour crystals will you be using? I have decided to not go for the typical whites/silvery colours and go purple instead (assuming I am getting married in the next couple of years ) so at least I can wear them again!!


----------



## dearlucy

Okay. I don't wanna burst your Dorado bubble but it's my opinion that this isn't really a very practical color. It's more bronze than gold (it's the color of an old penny.) If you wanna see it in action, Carrie is wearing it in the Sex And The City movie (I think it was the sequel). If you have tons of brown/beige-toned clothes or hair that goes really well with colors like that, then okay, but otherwise I'm just not a fan of Dorado. Leg-lengthening is best done with nude colors that closely match the color of your legs, giving the impression that they just go on forever. Blake Lively does this all the time in nude Bianca's and it works. I think colors like Golden Shadow or Greige are great for this, and Silk if you're really pale-skinned.

I also think you should do the entire shoe. I think it'd look kinda dumb if you left the heels undone. Also I've never used more than one color before but I've seen CL do two colors with some red shoes. I'd stick to one color if it's your first project...



Imabeachgirl said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. I really appreciate your time! I did see the golden shadow irl and it was very nice. I do want to keep with a leg lengthening look... I will check out the other colors you mentioned as well  What do you think about the dorado? Should I just strass the coco brown heel caps or do the whole shoe including the heels? Should I strass different colors? My shoes are coming back from the cobbler next week and I'm kind of anxious to order... Lol


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Again... Thanks for the advice. I went with the Golden Shadow... Hopefully my order will be here by the time my shoes are back. I'm excited for my new project. I also picked up a pair of wine Bianca's and was thinking about strassing them too but am unsure. 



dearlucy said:


> Okay. I don't wanna burst your Dorado bubble but it's my opinion that this isn't really a very practical color. It's more bronze than gold (it's the color of an old penny.) If you wanna see it in action, Carrie is wearing it in the Sex And The City movie (I think it was the sequel). If you have tons of brown/beige-toned clothes or hair that goes really well with colors like that, then okay, but otherwise I'm just not a fan of Dorado. Leg-lengthening is best done with nude colors that closely match the color of your legs, giving the impression that they just go on forever. Blake Lively does this all the time in nude Bianca's and it works. I think colors like Golden Shadow or Greige are great for this, and Silk if you're really pale-skinned.
> 
> I also think you should do the entire shoe. I think it'd look kinda dumb if you left the heels undone. Also I've never used more than one color before but I've seen CL do two colors with some red shoes. I'd stick to one color if it's your first project...


----------



## Kamabenz

oggers86 said:


> I have never strassed anything but have been toying with the idea for a while. I also want to strass my future wedding shoes but like you want to practice first. I have decided to strass a pair of childrens shoes for my little sister. The shoes wont be too expensive and it wont cost me a fortune in crystals because the shoes are really small. Maybe you can try something like that just to get the feel for it?
> 
> Btw what colour crystals will you be using? I have decided to not go for the typical whites/silvery colours and go purple instead (assuming I am getting married in the next couple of years ) so at least I can wear them again!!




Hey, that's a great idea! Now I need to find a little girl lol. :giggles:

At first I was thinking of strassing with Crystal AB because I love how they play with the colors around them. The bridesmaid dresses are going to be lavender and the hall we chose has excellent lighting that changes slowly, so I think this color strass will be perfect. Then I thought maybe I should use some kind of lavender strass to match the bridesmaids, but I haven't fully decided yet. I think I would wear the Crystal AB shoe more than a lavender one. Idunno... I'm going to spend a lot of time deciding which crystals to use lol


----------



## oggers86

Kamabenz said:


> Hey, that's a great idea! Now I need to find a little girl lol. :giggles:
> 
> At first I was thinking of strassing with Crystal AB because I love how they play with the colors around them. The bridesmaid dresses are going to be lavender and the hall we chose has excellent lighting that changes slowly, so I think this color strass will be perfect. Then I thought maybe I should use some kind of lavender strass to match the bridesmaids, but I haven't fully decided yet. I think I would wear the Crystal AB shoe more than a lavender one. Idunno... I'm going to spend a lot of time deciding which crystals to use lol



Lilac looks nice, I am trying to decide between purple velvet and amethyst...I am going to use both for my sisters shoes, shes not even 2 yet so I am sure she wont mind if it looks a bit odd 

I dont know what colour background to use though, black or white, or something totally different?


----------



## Kamabenz

oggers86 said:


> Lilac looks nice, I am trying to decide between purple velvet and amethyst...I am going to use both for my sisters shoes, shes not even 2 yet so I am sure she wont mind if it looks a bit odd
> 
> I dont know what colour background to use though, black or white, or something totally different?



Hmm interesting, maybe you could use a silver background, I wonder how that would look with an color like purple. It'll probably reflect nicely.


----------



## oggers86

Kamabenz said:


> Hmm interesting, maybe you could use a silver background, I wonder how that would look with an color like purple. It'll probably reflect nicely.



I did think about silver but also about purple as well. 

I will decide if and when he proposes, not only do I need to practice strassing I also need to find a pair of suitable CLs that are brand new and dont fall off  my feet!!

Keep your eyes peeled for a poll maybe later in the year


----------



## Kamabenz

oggers86 said:


> I did think about silver but also about purple as well.
> 
> I will decide if and when he proposes, not only do I need to practice strassing I also need to find a pair of suitable CLs that are brand new and dont fall off  my feet!!
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for a poll maybe later in the year



Haha I love how you have the shoes picked out already! Then again, I knew I was gonna strass mine before he proposed as well lmao


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Alright, I'm back from vacation and finally unpacked, etc.  I have a LOT of catching up to do on this thread. LOL.  I ordered my last batch from Dreamtime, and I'm hoping to finish the Jonquil AB VP's this week.  I'll keep you all posted.  

Great work everybody!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

I just discovered this thread and see so many beautiful strass CLs and was wondering how I can do my own.

Where do I order the crystals?
Which type of glue will I need?
Do I apply the crystals with finger tips or tweezer?

I've tried skimming through the new thread and old but couldn't find anything and basically was distracted when I saw all the beautiful completed strass CL.

TiA!


----------



## jeNYC

hunniesochic said:


> I just discovered this thread and see so many beautiful strass CLs and was wondering how I can do my own.
> 
> Where do I order the crystals?
> Which type of glue will I need?
> Do I apply the crystals with finger tips or tweezer?
> 
> I've tried skimming through the new thread and old but couldn't find anything and basically was distracted when I saw all the beautiful completed strass CL.
> 
> TiA!


 
these questions have been answered repeatedly but i now purchase my crystals from www.lovetocrystal.com because they have the lowest prices compared to dreamtimecreations or rhinestoneshop.  they also give you a 10% discount code if you email them.  there are 2 types of glue i use: gem-tac or E6000; it will depend on the material of your shoes and which you personally prefer..so buy both and try it out.  i use the straight eyelashes tweezer which works very well.


----------



## hunniesochic

jeNYC said:


> these questions have been answered repeatedly but i now purchase my crystals from www.lovetocrystal.com because they have the lowest prices compared to dreamtimecreations or rhinestoneshop.  they also give you a 10% discount code if you email them.  there are 2 types of glue i use: gem-tac or E6000; it will depend on the material of your shoes and which you personally prefer..so buy both and try it out.  i use the straight eyelashes tweezer which works very well.



Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it. I even try googling it before asking but it just shows me how to do it and I didn't know exactly the supplies I needed and where to get them.


----------



## jeNYC

hunniesochic said:


> Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it. I even try googling it before asking but it just shows me how to do it and I didn't know exactly the supplies I needed and where to get them.


 
you can buy the glues at Micheal's and i bought the tweezers from ebay but you can def get them in any beauty stores


----------



## Imabeachgirl

There is a great tool to use- you can find it on the bay

POSITIONER JEWEL SETTER TOOL FOR SWAROVSKI RHINESTONES 

I got mine from beadaholique

I have also used love2crystal. I have also used crystalexpress in the past.



hunniesochic said:


> I just discovered this thread and see so many beautiful strass CLs and was wondering how I can do my own.
> 
> Where do I order the crystals?
> Which type of glue will I need?
> Do I apply the crystals with finger tips or tweezer?
> 
> I've tried skimming through the new thread and old but couldn't find anything and basically was distracted when I saw all the beautiful completed strass CL.
> 
> TiA!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Also, I used the gemtac and get it online. Be prepared... you will need alot of crystals. I'm doing one project right now on a pair of Miss Marples that my dog ate. I'm also thinking about strassing a wine pair of Bianca's, but havent decided on a color. I kind of want to blend it with my purple Louis Vuitton Surya Mahina... I think the burgundy might do it... but I've always wanted a pair of red strassed shoes so I was thinking Siam and just forget about the Mahina. Does anyone know of a supplier that will give you a sample of different crystals? I don't mind paying for the individual crystals, just don't want to buy a pack...I tried to go to Michaels but they have no color selection.


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> Also, I used the gemtac and get it online. Be prepared... you will need alot of crystals. I'm doing one project right now on a pair of Miss Marples that my dog ate. I'm also thinking about strassing a wine pair of Bianca's, but havent decided on a color. I kind of want to blend it with my purple Louis Vuitton Surya Mahina... I think the burgundy might do it... but I've always wanted a pair of red strassed shoes so I was thinking Siam and just forget about the Mahina. Does anyone know of a supplier that will give you a sample of different crystals? I don't mind paying for the individual crystals, just don't want to buy a pack...I tried to go to Michaels but they have no color selection.


 
how about this?

http://lovetocrystal.com/item/lid=4361902

i have used light siam with fire opal...its such a beautiful red

for reference post #27
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> There is a great tool to use- you can find it on the bay
> 
> POSITIONER JEWEL SETTER TOOL FOR SWAROVSKI RHINESTONES
> 
> I got mine from beadaholique
> 
> I have also used love2crystal. I have also used crystalexpress in the past.


 
i have this but i don't like it because the wax clouds the crystals and sometimes, it's hard to drop the crystals onto the shoes because it's stuck on the wax


----------



## jeNYC

hunniesochic said:


> Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it. I even try googling it before asking but it just shows me how to do it and I didn't know exactly the supplies I needed and where to get them.


 

also, for reference, I'm a size 8 and the shoes that I strass are either 85mm or 90mm and i order this amount of crystals

1 gross = 144 crystals

SS7 - 21-22 grosses
SS9 or SS10 - around 16 grosses
SS16 - 3 grosses
SS20 - 2 1/2 - 3 grosses


----------



## hunniesochic

Imabeachgirl said:


> There is a great tool to use- you can find it on the bay
> 
> POSITIONER JEWEL SETTER TOOL FOR SWAROVSKI RHINESTONES
> 
> I got mine from beadaholique
> 
> I have also used love2crystal. I have also used crystalexpress in the past.



Thank you for the information!


----------



## hunniesochic

jeNYC said:


> also, for reference, I'm a size 8 and the shoes that I strass are either 85mm or 90mm and i order this amount of crystals
> 
> 1 gross = 144 crystals
> 
> SS7 - 21-22 grosses
> SS9 or SS10 - around 16 grosses
> SS16 - 3 grosses
> SS20 - 2 1/2 - 3 grosses



Awesome! I'll look for these. Thanks, again!


----------



## PeepToe

So I am thinking that when my black kid Biancas get here, I will strass my rouge Bianca's. Which color would you guys choose? Ruby, Siam, or garnet?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

jeNYC said:


> i have this but i don't like it because the wax clouds the crystals and sometimes, it's hard to drop the crystals onto the shoes because it's stuck on the wax


 
Hmmm.... yes, I've noticed on the smaller stones, its hard. So any specific type of tweezer? I def don't want to cloud the crystals....


----------



## Imabeachgirl

jeNYC said:


> how about this?
> 
> http://lovetocrystal.com/item/lid=4361902
> 
> i have used light siam with fire opal...its such a beautiful red
> 
> for reference post #27
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html


 

Perfect on the chart!!!! Thanks and your shoes are incredible!!!!! How many strassed pairs do you have?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PeepToe said:


> So I am thinking that when my black kid Biancas get here, I will strass my rouge Bianca's. Which color would you guys choose? Ruby, Siam, or garnet?


 
I can't wait to see what you will do!!!!! I'm planning on strassing a pair of wine Biancas's


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've found that wax sticks are so much easier to use.  Once you get the hang of using it, you could even pick up multiple stones at a time, and apply them in one shot.  

Also, the wax does cloud the stone somewhat, if you press to hard, etc.  But it's SUPER simple to clean the stones once your shoes are complete.  I usually just use a windex wipe, or baby wipe and lightly scrub the surface of the shoes.  I think you should do this anyway, since there will be lots of finger prints on them, etc.  I've done this MANY times and never had a problem with the stones coming off,etc.  I think the benefit of using the wax stick FAR exceeds the little bit of wax build up you may get on the crystals.  JMO.



Imabeachgirl said:


> Hmmm.... yes, I've noticed on the smaller stones, its hard. So any specific type of tweezer? I def don't want to cloud the crystals....


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've found that wax sticks are so much easier to use. Once you get the hang of using it, you could even pick up multiple stones at a time, and apply them in one shot.
> 
> Also, the wax does cloud the stone somewhat, if you press to hard, etc. But it's SUPER simple to clean the stones once your shoes are complete. I usually just use a windex wipe, or baby wipe and lightly scrub the surface of the shoes. I think you should do this anyway, since there will be lots of finger prints on them, etc. I've done this MANY times and never had a problem with the stones coming off,etc. I think the benefit of using the wax stick FAR exceeds the little bit of wax build up you may get on the crystals. JMO.


 
Thanks for the info. I've never cleaned what I've strassed before... I've always used the wax positioner as well. For me, it's just hard when I'm using it on the SS5's.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

jeNYC said:


> how about this?
> 
> http://lovetocrystal.com/item/lid=4361902
> 
> i have used light siam with fire opal...its such a beautiful red
> 
> for reference post #27
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html


 

I went back and looked again at your creation.... OMG perfect ruby slippers!!! You are a genius!!! I'm afraid of using two different crystals... I take it you used more of the light Siam? How many of each did you use? You should post a video... They are stunning!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> Hmmm.... yes, I've noticed on the smaller stones, its hard. So any specific type of tweezer? I def don't want to cloud the crystals....


 
hey i bought mine from ebay so it came with two types of eyelash tweezers; curved and straight..i perfect the straight one because i can grab onto the crystals easier


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> I went back and looked again at your creation.... OMG perfect ruby slippers!!! You are a genius!!! I'm afraid of using two different crystals... I take it you used more of the light Siam? How many of each did you use? You should post a video... They are stunning!!!!


 
i'm actually working on the 5th pair right now so be sure to look out for pictures sometime next week lol!  i sold my flats that i dyed gold metallic and strassed with volcano crystals.  the shoes were too tight on me and the color did not look good on me!  now, i have a pair flats in jet crystals, declic with the fire opal, you you with crystal ab...oh and i have a pair of black yo yo that i only strassed the heels...im currently strassing another pair of you you

as far as the red declic...it was patent material and i did use more of the light siam (follow the reference i listed on the previous page)...i don't remember exactly how much fire opal i ordered but if you plan to use this combo, only order the fire opal from SS16 up because sizes under SS16 will not really show off the yellowish color so it's kinda pointless!  for patent, i used gem-tac but i don't recommend that because it does not adhere as strong as E6000 could on patent...therefore when i glue crystals SS12 +, i use E6000 since that glue is so thick it would be too hard for me to apply on the smaller crystals.  however, for my satin and canvas materials, i used a small paint brush, and just brushed the gem-tac in small sections of the shoes and place the crystals on top...the glue dries clear and it stays tightly onto the shoes!


----------



## jeNYC

PeepToe said:


> So I am thinking that when my black kid Biancas get here, I will strass my rouge Bianca's. Which color would you guys choose? Ruby, Siam, or garnet?


 
why are you strassing the rouge biancas???  is it the patent one?  don't do it!!!!!!!  its such a pair of beautiful shoes as it is!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I'll soon to be strassing linen, so I'll go with the gemtac. I heard the E6000 was really stinky... What about with kid leather- can you still use gemtac? I won a brand new pair of Bianca's in wine and I wasn't sure if I should strass them or not since they are brand new, but I do want a strassed red or burgandy shoe... Any advice...



jeNYC said:


> i'm actually working on the 5th pair right now so be sure to look out for pictures sometime next week lol! i sold my flats that i dyed gold metallic and strassed with volcano crystals. the shoes were too tight on me and the color did not look good on me! now, i have a pair flats in jet crystals, declic with the fire opal, you you with crystal ab...oh and i have a pair of black yo yo that i only strassed the heels...im currently strassing another pair of you you
> 
> as far as the red declic...it was patent material and i did use more of the light siam (follow the reference i listed on the previous page)...i don't remember exactly how much fire opal i ordered but if you plan to use this combo, only order the fire opal from SS16 up because sizes under SS16 will not really show off the yellowish color so it's kinda pointless! for patent, i used gem-tac but i don't recommend that because it does not adhere as strong as E6000 could on patent...therefore when i glue crystals SS12 +, i use E6000 since that glue is so thick it would be too hard for me to apply on the smaller crystals. however, for my satin and canvas materials, i used a small paint brush, and just brushed the gem-tac in small sections of the shoes and place the crystals on top...the glue dries clear and it stays tightly onto the shoes!


----------



## PeepToe

jeNYC said:


> why are you strassing the rouge biancas???  is it the patent one?  don't do it!!!!!!!  its such a pair of beautiful shoes as it is!



Well, it's just a thought at this point. But, they are all scuffed up and it bothers me that it shows so easy on that color, the scuffs are grey. I think having them strassed with the rouge patent as the background would look amazing too. Who knows, Ill probably never get around to it anyway


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> I'll soon to be strassing linen, so I'll go with the gemtac. I heard the E6000 was really stinky... What about with kid leather- can you still use gemtac? I won a brand new pair of Bianca's in wine and I wasn't sure if I should strass them or not since they are brand new, but I do want a strassed red or burgandy shoe... Any advice...


 

oh def try to brush the gem tac and just place the crystals onto the shoes since the material is linen...it will not be noticable...but do a test spot first.  E6000 does have a smell, it's too thick and dries too fast...the moment you squeeze it out of the tube, you will have to place the glue onto the shoes/crystals right away.  u should just buy both glue to try it out.  i have used gem tac on kid leather but i havent really worn the shoes out but DO NOT spread the gem tac onto the leather like for the other materials ive mentioned.  why are you thinking about strassing the bianca???  i personally wouldnt do it...i just don't feel that it would look right on the bianca since the style/height of the shoes is so sexy already...i think adding crystals will negate the looks of the shoes


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Thanks for your advice... I'm a little undecided on strassing the Biancas, especially since they are new... I really want one super super shoe of all shoes to strass red. Lol My ultimate is the Alti 160, but it's tough to find. There is one on bonanza, but it's black and I have so many black pairs...


jeNYC said:


> oh def try to brush the gem tac and just place the crystals onto the shoes since the material is linen...it will not be noticable...but do a test spot first. E6000 does have a smell, it's too thick and dries too fast...the moment you squeeze it out of the tube, you will have to place the glue onto the shoes/crystals right away. u should just buy both glue to try it out. i have used gem tac on kid leather but i havent really worn the shoes out but DO NOT spread the gem tac onto the leather like for the other materials ive mentioned. why are you thinking about strassing the bianca??? i personally wouldnt do it...i just don't feel that it would look right on the bianca since the style/height of the shoes is so sexy already...i think adding crystals will negate the looks of the shoes


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> Thanks for your advice... I'm a little undecided on strassing the Biancas, especially since they are new... I really want one super super shoe of all shoes to strass red. Lol My ultimate is the Alti 160, but it's tough to find. There is one on bonanza, but it's black and I have so many black pairs...


 
Maybe you can paint or dye it red???


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes.  It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished.  They look amazing IRL.  Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.  


















And here is a video to see how it looks in real life: http://youtu.be/Uyea3mIxiWI


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes.  It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished.  They look amazing IRL.  Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video to see how it looks in real life: http://youtu.be/Uyea3mIxiWI


 They turned out amazing!!! You are going to be a show stopper on your wedding day!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, thank you!!!!  I don't think I can wait a whole year. I might have to bust them out for some other event, LOL.



PeepToe said:


> They turned out amazing!!! You are going to be a show stopper on your wedding day!


----------



## jeNYC

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes. It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished. They look amazing IRL. Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video to see how it looks in real life: http://youtu.be/Uyea3mIxiWI


 

i love it!!!!!!!!!!!  so sparkly!!!  what was the base color and material btw?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Well, this was a true project from start to finish.  It was gold (GOLD, gold) very prive that I dyed silver bc I was originally going to go with crystal ab.  It turned more of a champagne color, so I decided to go with Jonquil AB.  I have seen the jonquil ab lady claude's and they really do look more gold than mine do, bc the base is a true gold color.  I didn't want that for my wedding shoe.  But I am so glad I decided on Jonquil AB instead of crystal AB, bc the blue/orange color it gives off is truly stunning.  They look like Cinderella's shoes!



jeNYC said:


> i love it!!!!!!!!!!!  so sparkly!!!  what was the base color and material btw?


----------



## frick&frack

they look spectacular!!!  they'll make you look like a princess on your wedding day!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes.  It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished.  They look amazing IRL.  Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^^^Thanks ladies!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Everyone, here is my latest strass pair.  Satin You You 85mm Meridian Blue crystals


----------



## jeNYC




----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ WOW! You did an amazing job!


----------



## chloe speaks

jenyc said:


> hi everyone, here is my latest strass pair.  Satin you you 85mm meridian blue crystals


awesome!


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> I can't wait to see what you will do!!!!! I'm planning on strassing a pair of wine Biancas's


 
I finished my pair!  pics in the previous posts! 

Thank you *Chloe* and *dirty*


----------



## may3545

jeNYC they are amazing! How on earth did you find a pair of SATIN you yous? I'm searching high and low for a pair in 40.5 haha.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Those Meridian Blue are awesome!  I love the effect!  Like a blue volcano.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Does anyone know if you can strass over the big multi colored glitter?  I would guess I would need to remove the glitter first.  Maybe sand it down???  What do you all think?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

jeNYC said:


> I finished my pair!  pics in the previous posts!
> 
> Thank you *Chloe* and *dirty*



Amazing!!!!!!! You are so creative!!!! How long did it take you? I have decided against stressing my Biancas as they ended being the perfect match with my Mahina and I'm waiting for my Miss Marples to come back from the cobblers to start strassing.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes.  It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished.  They look amazing IRL.  Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video to see how it looks in real life: http://youtu.be/Uyea3mIxiWI



Absolutely amazing!!!!!!! I loveeeeee that color. Congrats too!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!


Imabeachgirl said:


> Absolutely amazing!!!!!!! I loveeeeee that color. Congrats too!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Imabeachgirl said:


> Amazing!!!!!!! You are so creative!!!! How long did it take you? I have decided against stressing my Biancas as they ended being the perfect match with my Mahina and I'm waiting for my Miss Marples to come back from the cobblers to start strassing.


 
because it was satin and i painted in metallic blue, i was able use a brush and apply gem-tac on small spots of the shoes and put the crystals on as opposed to individually applying the glue onto the crystals.  so it took me less than 4 days...about 8 hours a day...thank you  btw, i'm glad you're not strassing the bianca!  it looks perfect as it is!


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> jeNYC they are amazing! How on earth did you find a pair of SATIN you yous? I'm searching high and low for a pair in 40.5 haha.



thank you!  i bought it from brownsfashion.com email them to find out if they have your size!  they cost me $555 total...oh and one of the EUR boutiques are receiving them in the fall



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Does anyone know if you can strass over the big multi colored glitter? I would guess I would need to remove the glitter first. Maybe sand it down??? What do you all think?



i don't think u need to sand it down.  i would apply small spots of gem-tac directly onto the shoes and put the crystals on.  since it dries clear, i think it would work out fine.


----------



## frick&frack

they're real stunners!  LOVE that bright blue!!!



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, here is my latest strass pair.  Satin You You 85mm Meridian Blue crystals


----------



## loulouluv

you guys are so talented!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Ok, I spent the last days reading through the DIY threads part 1 and 2 and am still in absolute awe!

We sure have some Swarovski Goddesses here on tPF! 

I now want to get a blue pair of CL to strass for my wedding!


----------



## jeNYC

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Ok, I spent the last days reading through the DIY threads part 1 and 2 and am still in absolute awe!
> 
> We sure have some Swarovski Goddesses here on tPF!
> 
> I now want to get a blue pair of CL to strass for my wedding!



do it!!!!

Thank you everyone for their nice comments


----------



## 05_sincere

Ok, I have been reading this section of the forum since I registered and I was truly amazed by all the talented ladies.
There are so many beautiful pairs of shoes displayed on this thread. 

So I embarked on a journey to locate and inexpensive pair of CL's just in case the project turned into a disaster I found a pair of Nude CL's on Ebay.
I completed one shoe yesterday and plan on completing the other one this week since I would love to wear them on Saturday.
I followed everyone's directions and details and I must say I am impressed with the outcome thus far. 

Using the syringe was a life saver

Here are a few before and after pic.


----------



## frick&frack

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Ok, I spent the last days reading through the DIY threads part 1 and 2 and am still in absolute awe!
> 
> We sure have some Swarovski Goddesses here on tPF!
> 
> I now want to get a blue pair of CL to strass for my wedding!


^blue sparkly shoes would be perfect! 




05_sincere said:


> Ok, I have been reading this section of the forum since I registered and I was truly amazed by all the talented ladies.
> There are so many beautiful pairs of shoes displayed on this thread.
> 
> So I embarked on a journey to locate and inexpensive pair of CL's just in case the project turned into a disaster I found a pair of Nude CL's on Ebay.
> I completed one shoe yesterday and plan on completing the other one this week since I would love to wear them on Saturday.
> I followed everyone's directions and details and I must say I am impressed with the outcome thus far.
> 
> Using the syringe was a life saver
> 
> Here are a few before and after pic.


^yeah!!!  your volcano crystals look fab so far!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^^^Great job!  You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! There are so many amazing DIYs here! I love them all! Especially the painted blue ones!


----------



## PetitColibri

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I have been reading this section of the forum since I registered and I was truly amazed by all the talented ladies.
> There are so many beautiful pairs of shoes displayed on this thread.
> 
> So I embarked on a journey to locate and inexpensive pair of CL's just in case the project turned into a disaster I found a pair of Nude CL's on Ebay.
> I completed one shoe yesterday and plan on completing the other one this week since I would love to wear them on Saturday.
> I followed everyone's directions and details and I must say I am impressed with the outcome thus far.
> 
> Using the syringe was a life saver
> 
> Here are a few before and after pic.



I'm speechless !


----------



## 05_sincere

Thanks so much ladies, I will post modeling pictures as soon as the other shoe is completed. I need to start another one I love the outcome.



frick&frack said:


> ^blue sparkly shoes would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ^yeah!!! your volcano crystals look fab so far!


 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> ^^^Great job! You should be very proud of yourself!


 


PetitColibri said:


> I'm speechless !


----------



## may3545

Do you think putting Crystal AB on these ice blue patent yoyos will look good? I'm thinking of making another pair


----------



## frick&frack

^I think it would be fab!  would bring out the aqua flashes in the AB coating.


----------



## may3545

frick&frack said:


> ^I think it would be fab!  would bring out the aqua flashes in the AB coating.



That's what I'm thinking. I just wish so so much it wasn't patent as the crystals do fall out with wear =(


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Do you think putting Crystal AB on these ice blue patent yoyos will look good? I'm thinking of making another pair
> 
> imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/mushroomcity/louboutinblueyoyo1.jpg


 
Yes i think it would look good!!  ive done a pair of white satin with crystal ab.  although i hate strassing patent too!


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> Yes i think it would look good!!  ive done a pair of white satin with crystal ab.  although i hate strassing patent too!



Has anyone had success with ::gulp:: SANDING the patent prior to glue application? Or a way to prime patent leather? I've had CHUNKS of crystals fall out, even with E6000. Sigh.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Has anyone had success with ::gulp:: SANDING the patent prior to glue application? Or a way to prime patent leather? I've had CHUNKS of crystals fall out, even with E6000. Sigh.


 
chunks???  damn...did u rub the against each other when you walk?  the first two time i worn mine...i had a lot of crystals fall off too, especially in the front...


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> chunks???  damn...did u rub the against each other when you walk?  the first two time i worn mine...i had a lot of crystals fall off too, especially in the front...



Honestly, I had them shipped and the post office must have thrown them around because there were chunks that had to be reglued. I thought I packed it well too. These I will use e6000 for larger crystals and gemtac for smaller for easier glue application. I'm going to search for white satins before I commit to the ice blues.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Honestly, I had them shipped and the post office must have thrown them around because there were chunks that had to be reglued. I thought I packed it well too. These I will use e6000 for larger crystals and gemtac for smaller for easier glue application. I'm going to search for white satins before I commit to the ice blues.



i know you are looking for the Yo Yo but I bought my White Satin You You from brownsfashion.com email to see if they have ur size....i paid $555 in total

they also have limited sizes here

Sizes: 36, 36.5, 39.5, 40

http://www.harperbelfast.com/productdetailsnew.asp?ProdText=You+You&ProdID=1179&CatID=280&Offset=0


----------



## Kamabenz

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I have been reading this section of the forum since I registered and I was truly amazed by all the talented ladies.
> There are so many beautiful pairs of shoes displayed on this thread.
> 
> So I embarked on a journey to locate and inexpensive pair of CL's just in case the project turned into a disaster I found a pair of Nude CL's on Ebay.
> I completed one shoe yesterday and plan on completing the other one this week since I would love to wear them on Saturday.
> I followed everyone's directions and details and I must say I am impressed with the outcome thus far.
> 
> Using the syringe was a life saver
> 
> Here are a few before and after pic.



That looks amazing! Great job 

I am looking into strassing a pair of shoes for my wedding, but I'm terrified of ruining them. Was this your first time strassing anything? How easy is it to start?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> i know you are looking for the Yo Yo but I bought my White Satin You You from brownsfashion.com email to see if they have ur size....i paid $555 in total
> 
> they also have limited sizes here
> 
> Sizes: 36, 36.5, 39.5, 40
> 
> http://www.harperbelfast.com/productdetailsnew.asp?ProdText=You+You&ProdID=1179&CatID=280&Offset=0



Thanks! I need a 40.5 but I contacted them anyway. And I tried twice to email Browns and no response, boo. Will keep looking!


----------



## may3545

Sale at NAP, so I grabbed these to strass for my wedding shoes next year. I hope they fit!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97284


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Thanks! I need a 40.5 but I contacted them anyway. And I tried twice to email Browns and no response, boo. Will keep looking!


 

What email did you send to brown?  did you send it directly to the wedding boutique?  if so...they only responded me once too but if u send the email to the general CS customercare@brownsfashion.com ...they will rspond back and check the availability in the store for u


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> What email did you send to brown?  did you send it directly to the wedding boutique?  if so...they only responded me once too but if u send the email to the general CS customercare@brownsfashion.com ...they will rspond back and check the availability in the store for u



Yeah, I emailed Browns Brides. I just sent out an email to the general store. Thanks so much! I just order NAP's white chiaras, they were such a steal. But I'll return them if they don't fit and hopefully Brown's has my you yous.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Yeah, I emailed Browns Brides. I just sent out an email to the general store. Thanks so much! I just order NAP's white chiaras, they were such a steal. But I'll return them if they don't fit and hopefully Brown's has my you yous.


 
oh and boutique mount is the only store that is expecting a shipment in the next few months so email them to be put on the waitlist

dunno if u live in the US...but no boutiques here have it or will be getting it...they told me I can SO it...i was like forget that!


----------



## may3545

^Thanks!


----------



## may3545

I heard from Brown's about the satin you you's, here is what they said:

"I have spoken to our Bridal store and they have informed us that they currently have this shoe with the crepe satin in stock. The crepe is also a white satin but apparently slightly grainier and not as smooth as the white but they have stated there is little difference."

Does that mean there are crepe satin FOLDS? Anyone have a photo of this shoe?


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> I heard from Brown's about the satin you you's, here is what they said:
> 
> "I have spoken to our Bridal store and they have informed us that they currently have this shoe with the crepe satin in stock. The crepe is also a white satin but apparently slightly grainier and not as smooth as the white but they have stated there is little difference."
> 
> Does that mean there are crepe satin FOLDS? Anyone have a photo of this shoe?


 

ask them to send u pictures...they will do it


----------



## may3545

Yes, I did. Hopefully I have photos soon =) On another note, my white satin Chiaras are on their way to me from NAP!


----------



## New2theGame

Hi Ladies!
I am excited (and nervous) to try strassing for the first time this summer!
I have a pair of cream patent simples that i haven't worn very much because they seem very "bridal" to me. Any opinion on what color crystals would look good? 

Thanks!


----------



## sammie225

I was wondering where you all buy those strass stones or crystal stones ?  
I love all your projects,so pretty


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Since they're patent, you can't really dye them.  So if they are a cream base, I'd either go with crystal or crystal ab.  It depends on the look you're going for.



New2theGame said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am excited (and nervous) to try strassing for the first time this summer!
> I have a pair of cream patent simples that i haven't worn very much because they seem very "bridal" to me. Any opinion on what color crystals would look good?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jeNYC

sammie225 said:


> I was wondering where you all buy those strass stones or crystal stones ?
> I love all your projects,so pretty


 
Swarovski 2028 model
www.love2crystal.com email them for 10% discount code


----------



## New2theGame

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since they're patent, you can't really dye them.  So if they are a cream base, I'd either go with crystal or crystal ab.  It depends on the look you're going for.



i was hoping to do something more fun but maybe it would be weird with a cream base...?


----------



## jeNYC

New2theGame said:


> i was hoping to do something more fun but maybe it would be weird with a cream base...?


 
post pictures of your shoes so we can help you choose the crystal color more accurately


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hmm, like what did you have in mind?

You know, I painted a pair of linen No Prive with fingernail polish, and I think I've read a few posts from other DIY'ers about painting over patent with nail polish also.  Maybe you should give it a try????





New2theGame said:


> i was hoping to do something more fun but maybe it would be weird with a cream base...?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

So today I decided to just "wing it" and painted my cream linen/canvas No Prive purple.  I originally bought a fabric marker and painted them purple, but bc they're canvas, it was very faint and you could still see the white under the purple.  SO...I used this really awesome, and cheap nail polish that I got at Walgreens a few weekends ago to paint over the linen.  Now they are a really cool vibrant purple color.  Like a neon purple, with the gold heels and toe tips.  I am strassing over with Volcano.  I'm so excited I finally got the color I was looking for.


----------



## inkyl

^Gorgeous color!!  I love that you used nail polish! Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful color...will look great with volcano crystals!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So today I decided to just "wing it" and painted my cream linen/canvas No Prive purple.  I originally bought a fabric marker and painted them purple, but bc they're canvas, it was very faint and you could still see the white under the purple.  SO...I used this really awesome, and cheap nail polish that I got at Walgreens a few weekends ago to paint over the linen.  Now they are a really cool vibrant purple color.  Like a neon purple, with the gold heels and toe tips.  I am strassing over with Volcano.  I'm so excited I finally got the color I was looking for.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^^Thanks Ladies.  I just hope that it doesn't chip off...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Would you all know if lightly sanding the surface of patent leather, or using acetone, or some sort of stripping agent would allow you to paint over patent?  I would imagine it would HAVE to be possible somehow.  Especially if you don't care about the end result looking jacked up, since you'll be strassing over it anyhow.  What do you all think?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So today I decided to just "wing it" and painted my cream linen/canvas No Prive purple.  I originally bought a fabric marker and painted them purple, but bc they're canvas, it was very faint and you could still see the white under the purple.  SO...I used this really awesome, and cheap nail polish that I got at Walgreens a few weekends ago to paint over the linen.  Now they are a really cool vibrant purple color.  Like a neon purple, with the gold heels and toe tips.  I am strassing over with Volcano.  I'm so excited I finally got the color I was looking for.



The color is STUNNING and will look amazing with volcano.  Are you going to strass the heels also or just the body?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

THANKS!!!!  As of right now just the body of the shoe.  I planned to leave the toe tips and heels gold, but they are pretty scuffed up and rubbed in a few spots and look "dirty" on the gold heels etc.  I took them by the Leather Spa and they said it wouldn't be possible to replace the gold with the same shiny, metallic fabric, and they could do it in a matte gold.  So I decided against it.  At this point, I will probably just do the body of the shoe, and if it looks too scuffed, I will just polish over the gold and strass the whole shoe.  But I really liked the gold against the volcano. 



LouboutinNerd said:


> The color is STUNNING and will look amazing with volcano.  Are you going to strass the heels also or just the body?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

What do you think about that gold leaf pen that someone else used on the toe tips?  Does it come out even and shiny? Or streaky?


----------



## jeninvan

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, I finished my Jonquil AB wedding shoes. It took about 4 days total. I'm so glad they are finished. They look amazing IRL. Thanks ladies for all your help and advice along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video to see how it looks in real life: http://youtu.be/Uyea3mIxiWI


 
congratulations they are absolutely stunning...i'm thinking of strassing a pair of mine...would it be possible if you can let me know how many crystals you used and the size?  TYIA


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> THANKS!!!!  As of right now just the body of the shoe.  I planned to leave the toe tips and heels gold, but they are pretty scuffed up and rubbed in a few spots and look "dirty" on the gold heels etc.  I took them by the Leather Spa and they said it wouldn't be possible to replace the gold with the same shiny, metallic fabric, and they could do it in a matte gold.  So I decided against it.  At this point, I will probably just do the body of the shoe, and if it looks too scuffed, I will just polish over the gold and strass the whole shoe.  But I really liked the gold against the volcano.



Awwww, sorry to hear about the dilemma.  If they are really scuffed, you may actually help them to look better by strassing over the heels also.  But, I think the contrast between the volcano and the shiny gold would be gorgeous.  OK, I'm obviously NO help but I'm sure they will look great either way!


----------



## jamidee

I'm getting depressed 

I wore my BN Multi Glitter Lady Peep slings out and was walking down the street to the restaurant I was meeting my friend at for her bday dinner. I had just put lotion on my legs and feet and my foot slipped out the toe box and made me fall in the middle of the street. I skinned up my knee pretty badly because I made all the efforts to save my beautiful babies. Unfortunately, some glitter scraped off. (WILL POST PICS LATER) it's not bad, but it really upsets me that they aren't perfect anymore!!!  So does anyone have a solution for multi glitter? Is there anything I can do to fix them!?

I'm coming to the place where I just want to keep my shoes in their box and know they are safe. Everytime I wear a pair out, (well not every time, but at least every other fifth time) something happens  Maybe I'm just not careful enough and too clumsy for expensive shoes... Heartbroken. I even had bad dreams about my shoes falling into a lake last night!!  Help?


----------



## Kamabenz

Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right post for this thread but...
I was getting ready to buy a pair of satin white VP's to strass for my wedding day, but when I told my mom about this amazing idea, she said it was completely horrible. She understood that CL is my absolute favorite brand, but that the red sole and the way too sparkly look of the strass will not compliment my classic style dress. 

My dress is a classic ball gown with a sweetheart neckline and swarovski crystals on the bodice and the train in motif patters.. idunno how to describe it well, and don't have it yet. 

Anyway, I'm completely torn cuz I've always thought I'd be walking down the isle in my DIY strassed CL's. What do you guys think? The girls who have worn their CL's on their wedding day, did you have a classic dress or a more modern one?

Thanks so much girls, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL.  I know I like the contrast too.  But we'll see what happens.  I just think matte gold might look funky up against sparkly volcano crystals.  There has to be a cobbler out there SOMEWHERE that can do it. lol



LouboutinNerd said:


> Awwww, sorry to hear about the dilemma.  If they are really scuffed, you may actually help them to look better by strassing over the heels also.  But, I think the contrast between the volcano and the shiny gold would be gorgeous.  OK, I'm obviously NO help but I'm sure they will look great either way!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, I know exactly how you feel.  I wore my black hyper prive to my friend's bachelorette party at this outdoor "cabana area" at a club.  The floor was a wooden deck, with the spaces in between the boards. UGH!!! I spent every 10 minutes pulling my heels from between the cracks.  I actually had to take my foot OUT of the shoe, bend over and rip the heels out of the cracks a few times.  Needless to say, my poor heels are mangled, and literally the black leather was pushed up the heels, exposing the white base of the heels.  I died a little inside.  I was able to push the black leather back down to the bottoms, but they are definitely going to need some cobbler love.  

Anyway, enough of our sadness.  I think that doctoring up glitter should be pretty simple.  I would just get a paint brush and gemtac and apply it over the areas that you need spruced up, then cover with glitter.  Obviously finding the right glitter is the stressful part of this fix.  Post a pic of them! You should be able to find a very similar glitter at Michaels or JoAnn's, or somewhere like that.  Is it mini glitter or regular glitter?  I hear Martha Stuart has some pretty amazing glitters.



jamidee said:


> I'm getting depressed
> 
> I wore my BN Multi Glitter Lady Peep slings out and was walking down the street to the restaurant I was meeting my friend at for her bday dinner. I had just put lotion on my legs and feet and my foot slipped out the toe box and made me fall in the middle of the street. I skinned up my knee pretty badly because I made all the efforts to save my beautiful babies. Unfortunately, some glitter scraped off. (WILL POST PICS LATER) it's not bad, but it really upsets me that they aren't perfect anymore!!!  So does anyone have a solution for multi glitter? Is there anything I can do to fix them!?
> 
> I'm coming to the place where I just want to keep my shoes in their box and know they are safe. Everytime I wear a pair out, (well not every time, but at least every other fifth time) something happens  Maybe I'm just not careful enough and too clumsy for expensive shoes... Heartbroken. I even had bad dreams about my shoes falling into a lake last night!!  Help?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think sparkly Cinderella shoes and weddings go hand in hand.  No matter what kind of dress you wear, you cannot go wrong with a sparkly shoe on your wedding day, IMHO.  Women want to feel like princesses on their wedding day. Whether you're wearing a mermaid dress, full ball gown or sheath dress, beautiful glass slippers go with any kind of wedding gown.  I say DO IT, and rock them on your wedding day.  You will get SO many compliments, especially if you do them yourself. You will feel beautiful and proud of your hard work.



Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right post for this thread but...
> I was getting ready to buy a pair of satin white VP's to strass for my wedding day, but when I told my mom about this amazing idea, she said it was completely horrible. She understood that CL is my absolute favorite brand, but that the red sole and the way too sparkly look of the strass will not compliment my classic style dress.
> 
> My dress is a classic ball gown with a sweetheart neckline and swarovski crystals on the bodice and the train in motif patters.. idunno how to describe it well, and don't have it yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely torn cuz I've always thought I'd be walking down the isle in my DIY strassed CL's. What do you guys think? The girls who have worn their CL's on their wedding day, did you have a classic dress or a more modern one?
> 
> Thanks so much girls, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right post for this thread but...
> I was getting ready to buy a pair of satin white VP's to strass for my wedding day, but when I told my mom about this amazing idea, she said it was completely horrible. She understood that CL is my absolute favorite brand, but that the red sole and the way too sparkly look of the strass will not compliment my classic style dress.
> 
> My dress is a classic ball gown with a sweetheart neckline and swarovski crystals on the bodice and the train in motif patters.. idunno how to describe it well, and don't have it yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely torn cuz I've always thought I'd be walking down the isle in my DIY strassed CL's. What do you guys think? The girls who have worn their CL's on their wedding day, did you have a classic dress or a more modern one?
> 
> Thanks so much girls, I really appreciate it!!!



I would strass it.  Can you post a picture of your dress or a similar one?




*jamidee*:
Bring ur shoes to the Michael's art store to find a perfect match glitter; thats what i did.  i didnt buy the Martha glitter because it didnt match but i found another no name brand in the store and the glitter was not as fine as Martha's but it still worked for me


----------



## may3545

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right post for this thread but...
> I was getting ready to buy a pair of satin white VP's to strass for my wedding day, but when I told my mom about this amazing idea, she said it was completely horrible. She understood that CL is my absolute favorite brand, but that the red sole and the way too sparkly look of the strass will not compliment my classic style dress.
> 
> My dress is a classic ball gown with a sweetheart neckline and swarovski crystals on the bodice and the train in motif patters.. idunno how to describe it well, and don't have it yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely torn cuz I've always thought I'd be walking down the isle in my DIY strassed CL's. What do you guys think? The girls who have worn their CL's on their wedding day, did you have a classic dress or a more modern one?
> 
> Thanks so much girls, I really appreciate it!!!



DO IT! I'm also strassing my wedding shoes, and despite having a pretty simple, classic dress, and a simple, fun wedding, I'm wearing them. It's my wedding, and it's my special day to wear whatever I want.

Good news! I found out that Brown's DOES have the white satin you you's in my size, so I submitted my order and it will come to me shortly... ready to strass! Yay! It'll take me at least 2-3 weeks to receive and finish, but I can't wait to share with you guys when it's all done.


----------



## may3545

Just took my DIY strassed volcano Ron Rons out for fun. The sun was shining and I had to snap a pic. It's been shown here before but I just have to say how I'm still amazed by them each time I take them out:






Is it wrong to just have one pair to LOOK AT? It's too pretty to be worn outside!


----------



## PetitColibri

may3545 said:


> Just took my DIY strassed volcano Ron Rons out for fun. The sun was shining and I had to snap a pic. It's been shown here before but I just have to say how I'm still amazed by them each time I take them out:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to just have one pair to LOOK AT? It's too pretty to be worn outside!



They're so gorgeous ! I wish I had the patience and time to do the same with one of my pairs...


----------



## frick&frack

the volcano is stunning!!!  no, it's not wrong...I know just how you feel.  then I read these horror stories, remember my own shoe nightmares, & feel like wearing flip flops forever.  at least when a shoe is damaged you have a perfect excuse to glitter or strass...


may3545 said:


> Just took my DIY strassed volcano Ron Rons out for fun. The sun was shining and I had to snap a pic. It's been shown here before but I just have to say how I'm still amazed by them each time I take them out:
> 
> Is it wrong to just have one pair to LOOK AT? It's too pretty to be worn outside!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just LOVE Volcano.  There's nothing else like it. Such a beautiful effect!


----------



## ina_ann

New2theGame said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am excited (and nervous) to try strassing for the first time this summer!
> I have a pair of cream patent simples that i haven't worn very much because they seem very "bridal" to me. Any opinion on what color crystals would look good?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Check out silk...it's a nude stone. So beautiful!


----------



## jamidee

It's mini glitter.. and since it's multi I'm worried about not matching the glitter exactly....so if anyone has ever multi glittered or patched up multi .. I'm taking suggestions...

(I had that happen to my Patent Pigalles!! I wanted to stras them eventually so it wasn't soo heartbreaking, but I totally understand your pain!)




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> OMG, I know exactly how you feel.  I wore my black hyper prive to my friend's bachelorette party at this outdoor "cabana area" at a club.  The floor was a wooden deck, with the spaces in between the boards. UGH!!! I spent every 10 minutes pulling my heels from between the cracks.  I actually had to take my foot OUT of the shoe, bend over and rip the heels out of the cracks a few times.  Needless to say, my poor heels are mangled, and literally the black leather was pushed up the heels, exposing the white base of the heels.  I died a little inside.  I was able to push the black leather back down to the bottoms, but they are definitely going to need some cobbler love.
> 
> Anyway, enough of our sadness.  I think that doctoring up glitter should be pretty simple.  I would just get a paint brush and gemtac and apply it over the areas that you need spruced up, then cover with glitter.  Obviously finding the right glitter is the stressful part of this fix.  Post a pic of them! You should be able to find a very similar glitter at Michaels or JoAnn's, or somewhere like that.  Is it mini glitter or regular glitter?  I hear Martha Stuart has some pretty amazing glitters.


----------



## BoriquaNina

jamidee said:


> It's mini glitter.. and since it's multi I'm worried about not matching the glitter exactly....so if anyone has ever multi glittered or patched up multi .. I'm taking suggestions...


 
If they were mine I would reglitter the entire shoe to make sure it all matched. I did a web search and couldn't find any mini glitter I thought was close enough to the multi on the lady peep. I would probably mix my own. Michael's sells a 24 pack of Martha Stewart mini glitter for pretty cheap. Play around with the colors til you get something just right.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I have two pairs of shoes I'm going to be painting before strassing and I've never painted before so if you ladies could help with tips and guidance I would soo appreciate it! 

The first are a pair of the Sonietta that are nude with aqua ribbon. I have no idea what to paint these with but am looking to go for a champage color paired with Jonquil AB or a very pinky nude to be paired with Silk. I'm a little nervous because of the ribbon (probably shouldn't be?).

The second are Numero Prives that are patent blue/black mix with a gold heel and toe. I'm looking to go for a medium/navy blue on these and use Metallic or Meridian Blue (leaning more toward Metallic Blue). I really want an iridescent base color too. 

So now the questions? Can I use Lumiere or do I need to use a different paint? Do I have to spray paint the patents?  Is painting them going to be extremely difficult? I typically take my shoes to the cobbler to be dyed or painted so no color changing experience whatsoever but lots of strassing/glittering experience.

Any tips on what would be best are welcomed!


----------



## chloe speaks

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right post for this thread but...
> I was getting ready to buy a pair of satin white VP's to strass for my wedding day, but when I told my mom about this amazing idea, she said it was completely horrible. She understood that CL is my absolute favorite brand, but that the red sole and the way too sparkly look of the strass will not compliment my classic style dress.
> 
> My dress is a classic ball gown with a sweetheart neckline and swarovski crystals on the bodice and the train in motif patters.. idunno how to describe it well, and don't have it yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely torn cuz I've always thought I'd be walking down the isle in my DIY strassed CL's. What do you guys think? The girls who have worn their CL's on their wedding day, did you have a classic dress or a more modern one?
> 
> Thanks so much girls, I really appreciate it!!!



I think Strass Louboutins go with every style of wedding dress. There are several ladies on this board who have posted pictures of their Strassed shoe special day and while each one had a different dress, every one of them was stunning. 

No offense to your mother, but getting married means it is YOUR DAY. All eyes are on you. You are meant to be a showstopper. And if Loubies don't do that I don't know what will LOL (plus, it's not exactly like your VPs are like Ambertinas or Balotas or some hyper-sexy CL...)


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Does anyone know what nail polish matches the red soles? I have a tiny chip on an inside heel that I need to cover up....


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I actually did an experiment the other day, since I was curious about dying patent too.  I used my leftover Tarrago dye, from my last DIY project, and an old pair of patent Aldo heels.  The results are not so good.  The paint comes off if you rub hard at all, or if you scratch with your fingernail at all, it comes right off.  On the other shoe I sanded it a bit, then applied the Tarrago. The results were better than the other shoe with no sanding, but still not ideal.  I would say to possibly try a paint made for plastics.  Like KRYLON.  http://www.krylon.com/products/general_purpose_metallic/

I'm not sure what Lumiere is, but if it isn't specifically designed for painting plastic, or smooth surfaces, the paint won't have anything to adhere to.  Imagine you painted them, then strassed them, and you scrape your shoe on something by accident.  Not only will your crystals fall off, but the base paint too, since the crystals are sticking to that.  UGH!  I dunno, patent is a tough one!



BoriquaNina said:


> I have two pairs of shoes I'm going to be painting before strassing and I've never painted before so if you ladies could help with tips and guidance I would soo appreciate it!
> 
> The first are a pair of the Sonietta that are nude with aqua ribbon. I have no idea what to paint these with but am looking to go for a champage color paired with Jonquil AB or a very pinky nude to be paired with Silk. I'm a little nervous because of the ribbon (probably shouldn't be?).
> 
> The second are Numero Prives that are patent blue/black mix with a gold heel and toe. I'm looking to go for a medium/navy blue on these and use Metallic or Meridian Blue (leaning more toward Metallic Blue). I really want an iridescent base color too.
> 
> So now the questions? Can I use Lumiere or do I need to use a different paint? Do I have to spray paint the patents?  Is painting them going to be extremely difficult? I typically take my shoes to the cobbler to be dyed or painted so no color changing experience whatsoever but lots of strassing/glittering experience.
> 
> Any tips on what would be best are welcomed!


----------



## BoriquaNina

That's exactly what I was worried about. However me and spray paint aren't friends! LOL I might have to commision my rattle can expert BF to handle the patents for me. 

Do you typically use any primers when you paint? 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I actually did an experiment the other day, since I was curious about dying patent too. I used my leftover Tarrago dye, from my last DIY project, and an old pair of patent Aldo heels. The results are not so good. The paint comes off if you rub hard at all, or if you scratch with your fingernail at all, it comes right off. On the other shoe I sanded it a bit, then applied the Tarrago. The results were better than the other shoe with no sanding, but still not ideal. I would say to possibly try a paint made for plastics. Like KRYLON. http://www.krylon.com/products/general_purpose_metallic/
> 
> I'm not sure what Lumiere is, but if it isn't specifically designed for painting plastic, or smooth surfaces, the paint won't have anything to adhere to. Imagine you painted them, then strassed them, and you scrape your shoe on something by accident. Not only will your crystals fall off, but the base paint too, since the crystals are sticking to that. UGH! I dunno, patent is a tough one!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I couldn't agree more!



chloe speaks said:


> I think Strass Louboutins go with every style of wedding dress. There are several ladies on this board who have posted pictures of their Strassed shoe special day and while each one had a different dress, every one of them was stunning.
> 
> No offense to your mother, but getting married means it is YOUR DAY. All eyes are on you. You are meant to be a showstopper. And if Loubies don't do that I don't know what will LOL (plus, it's not exactly like your VPs are like Ambertinas or Balotas or some hyper-sexy CL...)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I haven't used a primer to paint my 2 DIY projects.  My first  project were calf skin leather VP's.  My Tarrago came with a leather cleaner, so that was the only prep I used before I painted.  The primer wasn't really a necessity since I wanted the paint to be as thin as possible, so it wouldn't be cakey and I wouldn't run into the problem of it flaking or cracking off, along with the crystals.  I haven't had any problems so far. 

The 2nd DIY were canvas, so I used nail polish, which actually turned out great.  I think I read in the first DIY thread that someone used Nail Polish on a pair of patent CL's to then strass over it.  Maybe  you should try that??? It sounds so awful until you do it, and the results are great, which really shocked me.



BoriquaNina said:


> That's exactly what I was worried about. However me and spray paint aren't friends! LOL I might have to commision my rattle can expert BF to handle the patents for me.
> 
> Do you typically use any primers when you paint?


----------



## chloe speaks

I think someone did use model paints on a pair of patents before Strassing. they came out awesome. It was HannaM? They were patent Altis that were powder blue-->dark blue, then Dark Blue stones.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I checked on the Tarrago dye experiment, on the patent leather, and actually, once it dried, I can't scrape the paint off at all.  I did a really sloppy job, with just one layer of paint/dye, but it's actually adhered to the patent surface really well.  So maybe Tarrago would work with patent.  I think I would feel confident using Tarrago on patent, if I were going to strass over it afterward.  Hope that helps.



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I actually did an experiment the other day, since I was curious about dying patent too.  I used my leftover Tarrago dye, from my last DIY project, and an old pair of patent Aldo heels.  The results are not so good.  The paint comes off if you rub hard at all, or if you scratch with your fingernail at all, it comes right off.  On the other shoe I sanded it a bit, then applied the Tarrago. The results were better than the other shoe with no sanding, but still not ideal.  I would say to possibly try a paint made for plastics.  Like KRYLON.  http://www.krylon.com/products/general_purpose_metallic/
> 
> I'm not sure what Lumiere is, but if it isn't specifically designed for painting plastic, or smooth surfaces, the paint won't have anything to adhere to.  Imagine you painted them, then strassed them, and you scrape your shoe on something by accident.  Not only will your crystals fall off, but the base paint too, since the crystals are sticking to that.  UGH!  I dunno, patent is a tough one!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'll try to find that post. Thanks so much!!!


chloe speaks said:


> I think someone did use model paints on a pair of patents before Strassing. they came out awesome. It was HannaM? They were patent Altis that were powder blue-->dark blue, then Dark Blue stones.


 

That's good to hear! Thank you much for checking. I'll look into Tarrago right now! 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I checked on the Tarrago dye experiment, on the patent leather, and actually, once it dried, I can't scrape the paint off at all. I did a really sloppy job, with just one layer of paint/dye, but it's actually adhered to the patent surface really well. So maybe Tarrago would work with patent. I think I would feel confident using Tarrago on patent, if I were going to strass over it afterward. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeNYC

chloe speaks said:


> I think someone did use model paints on a pair of patents before Strassing. they came out awesome. It was HannaM? They were patent Altis that were powder blue-->dark blue, then Dark Blue stones.


 


BoriquaNina said:


> I'll try to find that post. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear! Thank you much for checking. I'll look into Tarrago right now!


 

Post #24...Spray painted on patent


----------



## dearlucy

Oh yeah, it was HannaM who painted with model paint on patent, then I followed her lead and painted my pink patent Pigalles a silver color and did light gold strass.

Guys, I have to say though... It didn't really work out too well. For some reason the crystals keep coming off...I don't know if this is as a result of the paint, the glue, or if it was just that I am plain clumsy and walk into stuff but CRYSTALS KEEP COMING OFF!!!! I think it must be the E6000 because it is really not doing its job. I see sections of crystals "flaking off" (they kind of come off in big sections!) and this totally sucks! I have to re-glue all the time and I'm starting to get annoyed... I used a syringe to apply the glue.

Second comment: clumsiness. Jamidee and Oakenfoldgoddess, I totally feel your pain. Well, the gaps in floorboards / cobblestones are fine for me (well, they have to be, I live in Paris, and it's full of cobblestones), but ONLY because I watch the ground like a hawk when I walk. Over the years I've learned to glance discreetly at the ground to get a feel of what I'm dealing with, but yeah I look all the time. And no lotion on the feet when you are out!!! Well at least not on the sole and heel. You can lotion them at night when you're in bed


----------



## LouboutinNerd

dearlucy said:


> Oh yeah, it was HannaM who painted with model paint on patent, then I followed her lead and painted my pink patent Pigalles a silver color and did light gold strass.
> 
> Guys, I have to say though... It didn't really work out too well. For some reason the crystals keep coming off...I don't know if this is as a result of the paint, the glue, or if it was just that I am plain clumsy and walk into stuff but CRYSTALS KEEP COMING OFF!!!! I think it must be the E6000 because it is really not doing its job. I see sections of crystals "flaking off" (they kind of come off in big sections!) and this totally sucks! I have to re-glue all the time and I'm starting to get annoyed... I used a syringe to apply the glue.
> 
> Second comment: clumsiness. Jamidee and Oakenfoldgoddess, I totally feel your pain. Well, the gaps in floorboards / cobblestones are fine for me (well, they have to be, I live in Paris, and it's full of cobblestones), but ONLY because I watch the ground like a hawk when I walk. Over the years I've learned to glance discreetly at the ground to get a feel of what I'm dealing with, but yeah I look all the time. And no lotion on the feet when you are out!!! Well at least not on the sole and heel. You can lotion them at night when you're in bed



I may have missed it, but what kind of leather did you strass?  I have mine on suede, and I've never lost more than one or two crystals when i wear them.  If you painted over leather, it may be that the paint doesn't allow the glue to adhere well.  You also may be using too little glue.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

I just started strassing my declic's and so far I've only done the heels but i'm addicted!


----------



## may3545

^ That looks awesome!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks!!!


jeNYC said:


> Post #24...Spray painted on patent


 
Did you do any prep work (primer/sanding) first? This is my biggest nightmare! I've strassed patents, satin, suede, linen and kid and never lost a single crystal (from what I can see) I'm worried the paint will screw this streak up! 



dearlucy said:


> Oh yeah, it was HannaM who painted with model paint on patent, then I followed her lead and painted my pink patent Pigalles a silver color and did light gold strass.
> 
> Guys, I have to say though... It didn't really work out too well. For some reason the crystals keep coming off...I don't know if this is as a result of the paint, the glue, or if it was just that I am plain clumsy and walk into stuff but CRYSTALS KEEP COMING OFF!!!! I think it must be the E6000 because it is really not doing its job. I see sections of crystals "flaking off" (they kind of come off in big sections!) and this totally sucks! I have to re-glue all the time and I'm starting to get annoyed... I used a syringe to apply the glue.


----------



## shoegrl756

Hey ladies. Sorry if this is already covered but I've searched and searched and didn't find any answers. I know some of you have been having problems with your coloring on your Altadamas, Jennys, and etc. I've been told that you can use melotonian spray to fix some of the problems. Has anyone used the spray to dye the entire shoe made from python not just one spot? Is there any possible way to dye python? TIA


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Personally, I wouldn't touch any of the exotic skins.  That's just my personal opinion...



shoegrl756 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry if this is already covered but I've searched and searched and didn't find any answers. I know some of you have been having problems with your coloring on your Altadamas, Jennys, and etc. I've been told that you can use melotonian spray to fix some of the problems. Has anyone used the spray to dye the entire shoe made from python not just one spot? Is there any possible way to dye python? TIA


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great work so far. And may I add, that I LOVE your leopard nails!  FIERCE!



dirtyaddiction said:


> I just started strassing my declic's and so far I've only done the heels but i'm addicted!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

may3545 said:


> ^ That looks awesome!



thanks 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Great work so far. And may I add, that I LOVE your leopard nails!  FIERCE!



thanks! they're sally hansen salon effects!


----------



## dearlucy

@LouboutinNerd: It was patent leather. I didn't sand it first, but I did spray on the model paint primer and then the model paint.

@OakenfoldGoddess: lol at the nail polish. Picked a great color though 

@BoriqueNina: Oh wow you have never lost a crystal? Wow I need to find out how you glued them... I always put on a lot of glue, almost to the point where it kinda smushed out around the sides. I don't mind though bc the E6000 dries clear. Do you use syringes or how do you put it on?

PS I finished strassing the flats with a pink base and Crystal AB stones. (that's what I saw in the boutique on Daffodil). Lol finally, 1 month later...But the flats are Jimmy Choo since the CL ones are just too stiff for me and hurt my feet... I wanna post the pics for you guys but I'm scared/embarrassed to do it bc this is the CL DIY forum and the flats are JC! Should I do it?


----------



## may3545

I'm reading and searching on how to dye satin. I purchased ivory satin chiaras and love how comfortable they are. I plan to wear them a few times, and eventually dye them.

Which dyes are best in which it doesn't "bleed" or rub off on clothes/walls/surroundings? I'm thinking of black. 

I found some where you make a solution from a powder base and "paint" the color on. I've also seen some people apply dye directly onto the shoe.

I'm actually scared that it comes out uneven and splotchy. How much would a professional cost and do you have any recommendations that take mail orders? I live in northern California.


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> I just started strassing my declic's and so far I've only done the heels but i'm addicted!



They look great so far! 

I love your nails!


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone, here is my latest strass pair.  Satin You You 85mm Meridian Blue crystals



How did you set the Lumiere paint? I read it takes about 30-45 minutes of heat to set? I'm thinking of painting my satin chiaras in Lumiere.


----------



## PeepToe

dirtyaddiction said:


> I just started strassing my declic's and so far I've only done the heels but i'm addicted!



Looks good! What crystals did you use?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PeepToe said:


> Looks good! What crystals did you use?



Blue Meridian , I lovee the freaken color! 

This is where i'm at now. Giving my arm a much needed break..


----------



## BoriquaNina

I use E6000 and butter my crystals individually with a syringe. It takes a long time but works wonderfully and minimizes the excess glue in the gaps. I just double checked the DIY pairs I kept and not a single missing crystal (I pack them pretty tightly) and I've never replaced one or had anyone I've strassed for mention losing any crystals.



dearlucy said:


> @BoriqueNina: Oh wow you have never lost a crystal? Wow I need to find out how you glued them... I always put on a lot of glue, almost to the point where it kinda smushed out around the sides. I don't mind though bc the E6000 dries clear. Do you use syringes or how do you put it on?


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> How did you set the Lumiere paint? I read it takes about 30-45 minutes of heat to set? I'm thinking of painting my satin chiaras in Lumiere.


 
i didnt set it.  i just painted one coat after another and it came out perfect.  no heat required!


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> i didnt set it.  i just painted one coat after another and it came out perfect.  no heat required!



Did you notice any rubbing/transfer of color?


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> I'm reading and searching on how to dye satin. I purchased ivory satin chiaras and love how comfortable they are. I plan to wear them a few times, and eventually dye them.
> 
> Which dyes are best in which it doesn't "bleed" or rub off on clothes/walls/surroundings? I'm thinking of black.
> 
> I found some where you make a solution from a powder base and "paint" the color on. I've also seen some people apply dye directly onto the shoe.
> 
> I'm actually scared that it comes out uneven and splotchy. How much would a professional cost and do you have any recommendations that take mail orders? I live in northern California.


 

r u gonna strass it?


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Did you notice any rubbing/transfer of color?


 

no i strassed it so it was impossible to transfer color onto clothes or anything.  it dried really well. i used a paint brush.  however, unless u plan to strass it...i think u should professional dye it because dying it yourself...even using the Lumiere will leave imperfections (with the brush strokes, etc).


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> r u gonna strass it?



No, I didn't plan to strass it. Hmmm... I COULD. I just didn't intend to. How are  your crystals holding up after wearing them? Did they stay pretty well?

Anyone else have other tips about dying satin?


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> No, I didn't plan to strass it. Hmmm... I COULD. I just didn't intend to. How are your crystals holding up after wearing them? Did they stay pretty well?
> 
> Anyone else have other tips about dying satin?


 

my crystals have been holding up strong and tight! and the only reason for that is because since the base is satin, i was able to apply sections of the gemtac glue with a brush onto the shoes, then place the crystals on top. it dries completely clear and u cannot see the glue. with my other pairs in patent and leather, i had to individually place dots of glue onto the shoes, then place the crystals which does not hold as well.


----------



## may3545

^That's great to know, and thanks for the tip about using a brush to apply gemtac! 

Okay, maybe I won't dye the shoes and just strass it. What is a good crystal that goes well on IVORY SATIN? I alraedy am doing crystal AB for my satin you yous for my wedding, so I'd like something different for the ivory satin chiaras.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> ^That's great to know, and thanks for the tip about using a brush to apply gemtac!
> 
> Okay, maybe I won't dye the shoes and just strass it. What is a good crystal that goes well on IVORY SATIN? I alraedy am doing crystal AB for my satin you yous for my wedding, so I'd like something different for the ivory satin chiaras.


 
i also strassed a pair of white satin you yous in crystal ab for a wedding i will probably never have lol (not sure if i want to get marry)  im not sure how many choices u would have on an ivory base...maybe silk crystals or just dye the shoes and strass it


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> i also strassed a pair of white satin you yous in crystal ab for a wedding i will probably never have lol (not sure if i want to get marry)  im not sure how many choices u would have on an ivory base...maybe silk crystals or just dye the shoes and strass it



Yeah, I'm browsing the threads and now I'm excited to plan the chiaras!

I must have missed your reveal of the white satin you yous. Do you mind posting them again for me to ogle? [edit] I just went to the reference thread and saw them:







They are STUNNING!!! Great job!

I'm thinking if I should dye the white satin to a shimmery silver before applying crystal AB? That may be too much work hahahaa.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> Yeah, I'm browsing the threads and now I'm excited to plan the chiaras!
> 
> I must have missed your reveal of the white satin you yous. Do you mind posting them again for me to ogle?
> 
> I'm thinking if I should dye the white satin to a shimmery silver before applying crystal AB? That may be too much work hahahaa.


 
it would probably shine more; painting is easier than dying so i would opt for that but here is my satin you you, posted wayyyyyyyyyy back in the first DIY thread lol

oh btw, i used Hotfix crystals for the crystal ab


----------



## may3545

^Yes yes, just GORGEOUS!!! Oh now I'm swimming with options for the chiaras. I think for the you yous I'm not going to paint. The crystals are pretty sparkly already.

Aaughhh I can't wait! The you you's are on their way to me right now by DHL. I have the large SS20, 16, and 12 stones already and waiting for my SS09 and 7's to come so I can start.


----------



## may3545

And it's totally fine you save your crystal AB you you's. I have my volcano strassed ron ron's that I have pretty much decided will never be worn outside LOL. They are just fun to look at, and was worth all the hard work.

I'm sure SOMEDAY I will find an occasion and then wear them out. For now, they are snugly in my closet.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> And it's totally fine you save your crystal AB you you's. I have my volcano strassed ron ron's that I have pretty much decided will never be worn outside LOL. They are just fun to look at, and was worth all the hard work.
> 
> I'm sure SOMEDAY I will find an occasion and then wear them out. For now, they are snugly in my closet.


 

awww how come u havent worn ur volcano strass?  it can def been worn with purple, yellow, pink, white...sometimes i wear my strass early in the morning and i wear it with jeans and a plain tee


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> ^Yes yes, just GORGEOUS!!! Oh now I'm swimming with options for the chiaras. I think for the you yous I'm not going to paint. The crystals are pretty sparkly already.
> 
> Aaughhh I can't wait! The you you's are on their way to me right now by DHL. I have the large SS20, 16, and 12 stones already and waiting for my SS09 and 7's to come so I can start.


 

u bought it from brownsfashion right?  their shipping was super fast and i didnt get hit with duties and taxes


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> u bought it from brownsfashion right?  their shipping was super fast and i didnt get hit with duties and taxes



Yup from Brown's! I think they will arrive Monday or Tuesday since they shipped on Friday. DHL is superb! I've had items come from across the world in two days flat. 

As for the ron rons, I strassed them over patent. I hear how patent doesn't hold glue well, so the idea of damaging them pains me haha.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Update: I painted my patents and they seem to be staying well. I've bent, scratched and vigorously rubbed them! All seems well!

I also used nail polish like you said on the flats and the color and finish is perfect for strassing! Thanks soo much for the recommendation! It definitely turned out better than I pictured!

Thanks Oakenfoldgodess



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The 2nd DIY were canvas, so I used nail polish, which actually turned out great. I think I read in the first DIY thread that someone used Nail Polish on a pair of patent CL's to then strass over it. Maybe you should try that??? It sounds so awful until you do it, and the results are great, which really shocked me.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Sweet!  I'm so glad it turned out well for you. You'll probably get to around to strassing them before I get to my mine, so let me know how it goes!  What did you use to paint your patents? Nail polish on those, or something different?



BoriquaNina said:


> Update: I painted my patents and they seem to be staying well. I've bent, scratched and vigorously rubbed them! All seems well!
> 
> I also used nail polish like you said on the flats and the color and finish is perfect for strassing! Thanks soo much for the recommendation! It definitely turned out better than I pictured!
> 
> Thanks Oakenfoldgodess


----------



## BoriquaNina

Tarrago didn't have the shade I was looking for so I tried the Lumiere. I figured if it peeled off I could always go pick up something else. My SO cringed at the idea of me painting my own shoes but was pleasantly surprised with the result. He's an OCD perfectionist so I think it's a good sign. I'll post a pic later. 

The nail polish didn't turn out so wonderfully on the ribbon for the flats at first but a few coats and it seems ok. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Sweet! I'm so glad it turned out well for you. You'll probably get to around to strassing them before I get to my mine, so let me know how it goes! What did you use to paint your patents? Nail polish on those, or something different?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great!  I can't wait to see pics of them!



BoriquaNina said:


> Tarrago didn't have the shade I was looking for so I tried the Lumiere. I figured if it peeled off I could always go pick up something else. My SO cringed at the idea of me painting my own shoes but was pleasantly surprised with the result. He's an OCD perfectionist so I think it's a good sign. I'll post a pic later.
> 
> The nail polish didn't turn out so wonderfully on the ribbon for the flats at first but a few coats and it seems ok.


----------



## may3545

BoriquaNina said:


> Tarrago didn't have the shade I was looking for so I tried the Lumiere. I figured if it peeled off I could always go pick up something else. My SO cringed at the idea of me painting my own shoes but was pleasantly surprised with the result. He's an OCD perfectionist so I think it's a good sign. I'll post a pic later.
> 
> The nail polish didn't turn out so wonderfully on the ribbon for the flats at first but a few coats and it seems ok.



So the Lumiere didn't rub off when you painted the shoes? Did you just let it dry or was there a "setting process?"

I'm planning to use Lumiere for my satin chiaras in the future.


----------



## may3545

My satin you yous are here with blue insole! Crystal AB strassing starting NOW.


----------



## jeNYC

^so glad u got them...trust me, if you are using Lumiere to paint on satin material, just let it dry...no need to set anything


----------



## PeepToe

I am so excited! I just bought a mildly beat up pair on eBay to be my first strass project! I can't wait. Now I need to scroll through this thread to find out how many crystals to buy!


----------



## jeNYC

PeepToe said:


> I am so excited! I just bought a mildly beat up pair on eBay to be my first strass project! I can't wait. Now I need to scroll through this thread to find out how many crystals to buy!


 

i'm a size 8 and the heels i strassed are 3 - 3 1/2 inches

SS7 - around 24 grosses
SS10 - around 22 grosses
SS16 - 3 to 3 1/2 grosses
SS20 - 2 1/2  grosses

-i get left overs from SS7 and SS10


----------



## PeepToe

jeNYC said:


> i'm a size 8 and the heels i strassed are 3 - 3 1/2 inches
> 
> SS7 - around 24 grosses
> SS10 - around 22 grosses
> SS16 - 3 to 3 1/2 grosses
> SS20 - 2 1/2  grosses
> 
> -i get left overs from SS7 and SS10



Thank you! So do you think this should be ok for a size 5.5 4inch heel?


----------



## jeNYC

PeepToe said:


> Thank you! So do you think this should be ok for a size 5.5 4inch heel?


 
should be, i placed my crystals semi-closed together, for the SS7 and SS10; you can order 10 grosses in wholesale which is cheaper, where u buying ur crystals from?  and what color are you getting?  not all colors come in SS7 and SS10...when that happens, i get SS9 and SS12 instead


----------



## PeepToe

jeNYC said:


> should be, i placed my crystals semi-closed together, for the SS7 and SS10; you can order 10 grosses in wholesale which is cheaper, where u buying ur crystals from?  and what color are you getting?  not all colors come in SS7 and SS10...when that happens, i get SS9 and SS12 instead


I am getting Jet crystals. And I am looking to buy them on Dreamtime Creations. I think I will buy a couple extra of the SS7 and SS10 just to be on the safe side. And then I will have extra if they fall off! Hopefully the crystals get to me quickly


----------



## jeNYC

PeepToe said:


> I am getting Jet crystals. And I am looking to buy them on Dreamtime Creations. I think I will buy a couple extra of the SS7 and SS10 just to be on the safe side. And then I will have extra if they fall off! Hopefully the crystals get to me quickly


 
try www.lovetocrystal.com its cheaper than dreamtime and they give u 10% off if u email them for a coupon


----------



## BoriquaNina

I just let it dry. No setting process. I think they only suggest heat setting if you plan to launder the item you're painting. I got a small drop on the soles and just used a paper towel with some rubbing alcohol and it came off with a little rubbing.

I used it on patent leather. Lumiere should be perfectly fine on your satin though I've used it in the past on sateen and canvas (banners for a friend's bridal shower/wedding) and had wonderful results. 

If you haven't purchased your Lumiere yet I would get it from DharmaTrading they have the best price I could find. 




may3545 said:


> So the Lumiere didn't rub off when you painted the shoes? Did you just let it dry or was there a "setting process?"
> 
> I'm planning to use Lumiere for my satin chiaras in the future.


----------



## may3545

^Thanks! I'll definitely use Lumiere for my white satin chiaras when they've been worn and show marks/stains. Woot!


----------



## may3545

jeNYC said:


> ^so glad u got them...trust me, if you are using Lumiere to paint on satin material, just let it dry...no need to set anything



What size bottle of Lumiere did you purchase to paint your you you's? Granted, I'm a size 40.5.


----------



## jeNYC

may3545 said:


> What size bottle of Lumiere did you purchase to paint your you you's? Granted, I'm a size 40.5.


 
2.25 fl oz. (70ml), i painted like at least 4 coats and i still have half a bottle left!  one bottle is more than enough.


----------



## may3545

^Thanks!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

would it be overkill strassing a pair of nude glitter balota's?


----------



## jeNYC

^the whole pair????


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ yeah, maybe too much hmm.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Not at all.  As long as you strass OVER the glitter.  Don't just strass the platform and the heel and leave the glitter, bc that migh tbe overkill.  But I think if you left the platform and the heel, then strassed over the glitter in Silk Crytals, or something of a nude color, it would look incredible.  JMO



dirtyaddiction said:


> would it be overkill strassing a pair of nude glitter balota's?


----------



## jeNYC

^ i don't think you should strass the Balota...it looks pretty as it is...some shoes are not meant to be strass


----------



## mizsunshyne

^ITA. Some shoes are already beautiful as they are. The strass and the glitter would be at war.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Here they are!
Correction: the flats are Ballerinette not Sonietta before & after. The No Prive before & after. 

I only applied one coat of the Lumiere on the patents. I am still debating on whether to do a second. I'll be strassing both shoes so the small streaks may not be an issue (I pack my crystals rather tight) and I don't want to apply too much paint since I'm worried it might not allow the crystals to adhere long term as well. We'll see. I keep trying to scrape the paint off the patents but even with my nail it's not budging so I'm hopeful!

The Ballerinette will eventually be strassed with Light Siam AB and the NPs with Meridian Blue.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Great! I can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Wow, they look great!  I especially love that shade of hot pink.  Can't wait to see the end result.  I think you've given us all hope with painting patent. LOL



BoriquaNina said:


> Here they are!
> Correction: the flats are Ballerinette not Sonietta before & after. The No Prive before & after.
> 
> I only applied one coat of the Lumiere on the patents. I am still debating on whether to do a second. I'll be strassing both shoes so the small streaks may not be an issue (I pack my crystals rather tight) and I don't want to apply too much paint since I'm worried it might not allow the crystals to adhere long term as well. We'll see. I keep trying to scrape the paint off the patents but even with my nail it's not budging so I'm hopeful!
> 
> The Ballerinette will eventually be strassed with Light Siam AB and the NPs with Meridian Blue.


----------



## may3545

So I started strassing my satin you you's. I ordered from two sources to get the best deal. I received the larger crystals but am still waiting for the smaller crystals to arrive. In the meantime, I used the leftover small crystals from my first DIY strassing. Here's where I am so far, five hours in:







My second shoe has all the SS20, 16, and 12 crystals on... just waiting for the SS09 and  07. I think the crystals will arrive end of next week. It's fine as I have a busy weekend ahead and won't be free till Wednesday.


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look fabulous so far! Can't wait to see them all done! 





may3545 said:


> So I started strassing my satin you you's. I ordered from two sources to get the best deal. I received the larger crystals but am still waiting for the smaller crystals to arrive. In the meantime, I used the leftover small crystals from my first DIY strassing. Here's where I am so far, five hours in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second shoe has all the SS20, 16, and 12 crystals on... just waiting for the SS09 and 07. I think the crystals will arrive end of next week. It's fine as I have a busy weekend ahead and won't be free till Wednesday.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! The pink nail polish is "FuchsiaMania" from Ulta.


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Wow, they look great! I especially love that shade of hot pink. Can't wait to see the end result. I think you've given us all hope with painting patent. LOL


----------



## poppyseed

Hey ladies, has anyone tried to dye the straw part of any espadrilles...? I wonder if Tarrago dye would work...


----------



## frick&frack

may3545 said:


> So I started strassing my satin you you's. I ordered from two sources to get the best deal. I received the larger crystals but am still waiting for the smaller crystals to arrive. In the meantime, I used the leftover small crystals from my first DIY strassing. Here's where I am so far, five hours in:
> 
> My second shoe has all the SS20, 16, and 12 crystals on... just waiting for the SS09 and  07. I think the crystals will arrive end of next week. It's fine as I have a busy weekend ahead and won't be free till Wednesday.


^they're looking beautiful so far!




poppyseed said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone tried to dye the straw part of any espadrilles...? I wonder if Tarrago dye would work...


^I'm curious to know too.  I'd like to change the shade of green on the straps & straw of a pair of mine.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, love it!



BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! The pink nail polish is "FuchsiaMania" from Ulta.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

BoriquaNina said:


> Here they are!
> Correction: the flats are Ballerinette not Sonietta before & after. The No Prive before & after.
> 
> I only applied one coat of the Lumiere on the patents. I am still debating on whether to do a second. I'll be strassing both shoes so the small streaks may not be an issue (I pack my crystals rather tight) and I don't want to apply too much paint since I'm worried it might not allow the crystals to adhere long term as well. We'll see. I keep trying to scrape the paint off the patents but even with my nail it's not budging so I'm hopeful!
> 
> The Ballerinette will eventually be strassed with Light Siam AB and the NPs with Meridian Blue.



They are gorgeous!  I can't wait to see how the turn out strassed!



may3545 said:


> So I started strassing my satin you you's. I ordered from two sources to get the best deal. I received the larger crystals but am still waiting for the smaller crystals to arrive. In the meantime, I used the leftover small crystals from my first DIY strassing. Here's where I am so far, five hours in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second shoe has all the SS20, 16, and 12 crystals on... just waiting for the SS09 and  07. I think the crystals will arrive end of next week. It's fine as I have a busy weekend ahead and won't be free till Wednesday.



They are gorgeous!  I love the way the color reflects in the AB crystals.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! I have two other strassing projects I need to complete before getting started on those babies! 

BTW I am in love with your Fontanetes! 



LouboutinNerd said:


> They are gorgeous! I can't wait to see how the turn out strassed!
> 
> 
> 
> They are gorgeous! I love the way the color reflects in the AB crystals. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## PeepToe

I am so excited! My shoes that I will be strassing will be here tomorrow! Hopefully by the time I get them prepped I will have my crystals! Darn holiday weekends slowing everything down lol


----------



## BoriquaNina

I just had to share. I'm sooooooo proud of the way these turned out! 
I strassed these for a fellow TPF'er!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Amazing job girl!  



BoriquaNina said:


> I just had to share. I'm sooooooo proud of the way these turned out!
> I strassed these for a fellow TPF'er!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Amazing job girl!


 
Thanks! 
I got them done in a personal record of just over 15 hours total!


----------



## AEGIS

BoriquaNina said:


> I just had to share. I'm sooooooo proud of the way these turned out!
> I strassed these for a fellow TPF'er!



so lovely!



dirtyaddiction said:


> would it be overkill strassing a pair of nude glitter balota's?




yes. that shoe demands a lot of attention by itself.




may3545 said:


> So I started strassing my satin you you's. I ordered from two sources to get the best deal. I received the larger crystals but am still waiting for the smaller crystals to arrive. In the meantime, I used the leftover small crystals from my first DIY strassing. Here's where I am so far, five hours in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second shoe has all the SS20, 16, and 12 crystals on... just waiting for the SS09 and  07. I think the crystals will arrive end of next week. It's fine as I have a busy weekend ahead and won't be free till Wednesday.




so cute!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I just had to share. I'm sooooooo proud of the way these turned out!
> I strassed these for a fellow TPF'er!



those came out great!


----------



## frick&frack

volcano crystals are simply amazing...great work!!!


BoriquaNina said:


> I just had to share. I'm sooooooo proud of the way these turned out!
> I strassed these for a fellow TPF'er!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hello DIY queens, I am very unexperienced with strassing and stuff, so I would love to learn, as I do not have much to do this summer, I need a summer project. The ones being stressed with probably be my Amethyste Suede Ron Rons, would volcano look nice? Any other colors that would look good with this deep purple? Any tips for a nub? Like glue type, how many crystals, etc.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ALAS I am back with some pics! These took me four days to strass but two weeks to finish cause I had them resoled  So addicting! I'm already planning on strassing a couple other pairs including a pair of black bianca's that i'm going to strass with jet and the back of my ambertinas with volcano crystals!










Thanks for letting me share


----------



## may3545

^Great job!!!


----------



## may3545

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello DIY queens, I am very unexperienced with strassing and stuff, so I would love to learn, as I do not have much to do this summer, I need a summer project. The ones being stressed with probably be my Amethyste Suede Ron Rons, would volcano look nice? Any other colors that would look good with this deep purple? Any tips for a nub? Like glue type, how many crystals, etc.



Gorgeous pair! Suede will be okay with using GemTac glue, and Volcano will look amazing! If you look at the reference thread for DIY images, there is a fellow DIYer who volcano strassed a color similar and it's knock out gorgeous!

For my size 40 feet, I had to use about 6000 crystals.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

may3545 said:


> ^Great job!!!



thanks! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello DIY queens, I am very unexperienced with strassing and stuff, so I would love to learn, as I do not have much to do this summer, I need a summer project. The ones being stressed with probably be my Amethyste Suede Ron Rons, would volcano look nice? Any other colors that would look good with this deep purple? Any tips for a nub? Like glue type, how many crystals, etc.



Volcano would look AWESOME on those! If you search through this thread you'll find all the answers to your questions... use either gem tac or e6000. As to how many crystals, it depends on your shoe size, how close you want the crystals to be, size of stones used and whether you want the amethyst to show through or not


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dirtyaddiction said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano would look AWESOME on those! If you search through this thread you'll find all the answers to your questions... use either gem tac or e6000. As to how many crystals, it depends on your shoe size, how close you want the crystals to be, size of stones used and whether you want the amethyst to show through or not



I'm a size 36 how many crystals do you think I'll need?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> Gorgeous pair! Suede will be okay with using GemTac glue, and Volcano will look amazing! If you look at the reference thread for DIY images, there is a fellow DIYer who volcano strassed a color similar and it's knock out gorgeous!
> 
> For my size 40 feet, I had to use about 6000 crystals.



I'm a 36, I don't think I'll need as much. What other colors do you think would look good on the purple? I just kinda need options and I am not familiar at all with crystal names or anything so pics would be nice haha  Also where do I go to order the crystals online?


----------



## may3545

LouboutinHottie said:


> I'm a 36, I don't think I'll need as much. What other colors do you think would look good on the purple? I just kinda need options and I am not familiar at all with crystal names or anything so pics would be nice haha  Also where do I go to order the crystals online?



I don't know how many you may need, but I ordered through dreamtimecreations for my stones


----------



## may3545

Ladies, I finished yesterday! Here are my wedding shoes with blue insole, 12 months ahead of schedule (wedding July 2012 LOL). I may want to strass another pair so I can wear and enjoy NOW.


----------



## may3545

Here's another two photos. I actually purchased 2058 of the SS20, SS16, and SS12 as I wanted the larger ones to stand out more. Just a personal preference.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

may3545 said:


> Ladies, I finished yesterday! Here are my wedding shoes with blue insole, 12 months ahead of schedule (wedding July 2012 LOL). I may want to strass another pair so I can wear and enjoy NOW.



those are GORGEOUS! Great job on em!


----------



## may3545

dirtyaddiction said:


> those are GORGEOUS! Great job on em!



Thanks so much! I really am tired from this last pair. I do have another pair of satin chiaras I wanted to strass, but I think I'm just going to dye them and wear them. Or just strass the heel.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> I don't know how many you may need, but I ordered through dreamtimecreations for my stones



Yep, that's where I'm ordering mine from.


----------



## dc419

They turned out awesome!!! Soooo shiny and pretty!!



may3545 said:


> Ladies, I finished yesterday! Here are my wedding shoes with blue insole, 12 months ahead of schedule (wedding July 2012 LOL). I may want to strass another pair so I can wear and enjoy NOW.


----------



## marbella8

As some of you may know from the previous DIY page, I so want to make a pair of studded Pigalles/Decoltissimos, but after reading everyone's comments, at the time I posted over a year ago, there were no studs/spikes that looked similar to the ones on the Pigalle or VP (black or silver color).  Has anyone been successful at finding the spikes/studs since then???

If not, then I purchased a pair of black, satin Decoltissimos to DIY, and don't have the time to strass, so glittering it is.  What color glitter should I do, and also, which glue should I get.  Any links to pages where the best glittering advice on satin is highly appreciated.  TIA!!!

Mar


----------



## rdgldy

*may, *they are just stunning.  You did a beautiful job.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Beautiful job!!!


may3545 said:


> Here's another two photos. I actually purchased 2058 of the SS20, SS16, and SS12 as I wanted the larger ones to stand out more. Just a personal preference.


 

Try StudsAndSpikes.Com. The English Punk Studs might be a good match?

If you're glittering I would suggest a few things. Use Aleene's Tacky Glue. In my experience mixing a bit of the glitter in the glue prior to brushing it on creates the best results. If you don't, sometimes the glitter will not lay evenly and areas will look thinner than others. After spreading the glue you can just sprinkle the glitter on and I usually pat it a bit with my finger to make sure it sticks. 

Glitter the heel LAST. This gives you a bit of a handle to work with. I tape off the insoles & actual soles of my shoes to minimize the glitter that sticks to them. This also helps when you set the glitter. I use flexible hold hairspray after the glue has dried to minimize shedding. I hope that helps.

As for color, I would go with a jet/anthracite glitter mix. Depending on the type of glitter you want you might have to do a bit of web searching. Martha Stewart has a lot of great color options in mini glitter and you can usually pick them up at Michael's with a 40% off coupon. 




marbella8 said:


> As some of you may know from the previous DIY page, I so want to make a pair of studded Pigalles/Decoltissimos, but after reading everyone's comments, at the time I posted over a year ago, there were no studs/spikes that looked similar to the ones on the Pigalle or VP (black or silver color). Has anyone been successful at finding the spikes/studs since then???
> 
> If not, then I purchased a pair of black, satin Decoltissimos to DIY, and don't have the time to strass, so glittering it is. What color glitter should I do, and also, which glue should I get. Any links to pages where the best glittering advice on satin is highly appreciated. TIA!!!
> 
> Mar


----------



## Stinas

Great job everyone!!!


----------



## marbella8

Thank you so much.  I am going to see if I can order 1 piece of some of them to see which looks the best, and if it doesn't look good, then I will definitely glitter it.  Those are great suggestions. I actually want to do the anthracite/black glitter that I saw a pair of NPs had at the CL South Coast Plaza store.



BoriquaNina said:


> Beautiful job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Try StudsAndSpikes.Com. The English Punk Studs might be a good match?
> 
> If you're glittering I would suggest a few things. Use Aleene's Tacky Glue. In my experience mixing a bit of the glitter in the glue prior to brushing it on creates the best results. If you don't, sometimes the glitter will not lay evenly and areas will look thinner than others. After spreading the glue you can just sprinkle the glitter on and I usually pat it a bit with my finger to make sure it sticks.
> 
> Glitter the heel LAST. This gives you a bit of a handle to work with. I tape off the insoles & actual soles of my shoes to minimize the glitter that sticks to them. This also helps when you set the glitter. I use flexible hold hairspray after the glue has dried to minimize shedding. I hope that helps.
> 
> As for color, I would go with a jet/anthracite glitter mix. Depending on the type of glitter you want you might have to do a bit of web searching. Martha Stewart has a lot of great color options in mini glitter and you can usually pick them up at Michael's with a 40% off coupon.


----------



## BoriquaNina

StudsAndSpikes.Com is great. I've used them for a few projects before.

No problem! I've glittered quite a few pairs so am happy to help someone learn from my mistakes! 

I love the Anthracite Glitter NPs! When did you see them at the SC store? I would look for a more coarse glitter if you want a more accurate match. Martha Stewart glitter is too fine.



marbella8 said:


> Thank you so much. I am going to see if I can order 1 piece of some of them to see which looks the best, and if it doesn't look good, then I will definitely glitter it. Those are great suggestions. I actually want to do the anthracite/black glitter that I saw a pair of NPs had at the CL South Coast Plaza store.


----------



## yakusoku.af

has anyone done a pair with just small crystals?  I was thinking 9ss, 7ss, and 5ss.  Do you think it would come out nice?  I've crystaled phone cases before and I like the smaller crystals more then the larger ones and I'm pretty anal when it comes to gaps.


----------



## may3545

yakusoku.af said:


> has anyone done a pair with just small crystals?  I was thinking 9ss, 7ss, and 5ss.  Do you think it would come out nice?  I've crystaled phone cases before and I like the smaller crystals more then the larger ones and I'm pretty anal when it comes to gaps.



I think that'll look really nice! It'll take a few hours longer, but the effect will be lovely. I checked out the strassed fifi's at Neiman's, and they use smaller stones than the ones I've used, and look phenomenal. Plus, if you lose a crystal or two, you won't be able to tell since it's so small.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I strassed a pair of Pigalle using smaller crystals (over 14,000 total) packed as tightly as I could squeeze and love the effect! It gives more of a shimmery sparkle. It will look beautiful! What crystal were you thinking of using?



yakusoku.af said:


> has anyone done a pair with just small crystals? I was thinking 9ss, 7ss, and 5ss. Do you think it would come out nice? I've crystaled phone cases before and I like the smaller crystals more then the larger ones and I'm pretty anal when it comes to gaps.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BoriquaNina said:


> I strassed a pair of Pigalle using smaller crystals (over 14,000 total) packed as tightly as I could squeeze and love the effect! It gives more of a shimmery sparkle. It will look beautiful! What crystal were you thinking of using?



Do you have a picture? I was thinking of using either volcano or vitrail medium. I haven't decided yet. I might do my iPhone case in vitrail medium to see how I like the color. Funny part is I haven't found the shoes yet but I'm ready to order the crystals hehe


----------



## yakusoku.af

may3545 said:


> I think that'll look really nice! It'll take a few hours longer, but the effect will be lovely. I checked out the strassed fifi's at Neiman's, and they use smaller stones than the ones I've used, and look phenomenal. Plus, if you lose a crystal or two, you won't be able to tell since it's so small.



I wouldn't mind the extra time. I actually enjoy crystal-ing things 
I kind of want to see what it looks like before trying it though so I know what I should be doing as far as crystal placement. I'm used to doing it in a grid.


----------



## frick&frack

now you have the perfect princess wedding shoes...great work!!!  I love the AB on white.


may3545 said:


> Ladies, I finished yesterday! Here are my wedding shoes with blue insole, 12 months ahead of schedule (wedding July 2012 LOL). I may want to strass another pair so I can wear and enjoy NOW.


----------



## may3545

yakusoku.af said:


> I wouldn't mind the extra time. I actually enjoy crystal-ing things
> I kind of want to see what it looks like before trying it though so I know what I should be doing as far as crystal placement. I'm used to doing it in a grid.



What helped me was to scatter the larger crystals in a random order throughout the shoe, then follow by filling in the negative space with the smaller crystals. It may not hurt to use SS12 as well, just a pack of 144 per shoe. They are so small it wouldn't hurt to try


----------



## Melocoton

Hi all.  I'm interested in a DIY project this summer but wondered about your thoughts...

I've always wanted ruby slippers but don't have any red CLs.  I have a pair of hot pink kid leather Simples.  What does anyone think about applying Fire Opal and Light Siam crystals without dying the shoe red first?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

may3545 said:


> I don't know how many you may need, but I ordered through dreamtimecreations for my stones



Oh everything that was posted was deleted, someone already answered my questions and because of the server downtime this week, it got erased.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Incredible!  Look at those babies shine.  Love them!!!



may3545 said:


> Here's another two photos. I actually purchased 2058 of the SS20, SS16, and SS12 as I wanted the larger ones to stand out more. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just ordered my clear crystals today for my silver Very Prive (I was going to use Crystal AB, but decided against it at the last minute).  I can't wait to get started.  I am also strassing a pair of Pigalle 100's for my friend in Dorado. So you will be seeing a lot of work from me in the next two weeks.


----------



## may3545

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!

I just went and bought Lumiere Metallic Acrylic Paint for my satin chiaras. Will work on them next week and post pics!


----------



## marbella8

BoriquaNina said:


> StudsAndSpikes.Com is great. I've used them for a few projects before.
> 
> No problem! I've glittered quite a few pairs so am happy to help someone learn from my mistakes!
> 
> I love the Anthracite Glitter NPs! When did you see them at the SC store? I would look for a more coarse glitter if you want a more accurate match. Martha Stewart glitter is too fine.



Gosh, the ones at South Coast that were the NPs were quite a long time ago, I would say at least a year ago.  They were the only ones left, and they were a 35.5.  It was a coarse glitter actually, pretty much black glitter with maybe a little anthracite.  Who sells coarser glitter, do you know?  I live in OC too, so I can go somewhere locally, if you know of any places.  Thanks again.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Hello everyone.
I'm thinking about glittering a suede pair. Does anyone know what glue is best for suede?
I did a search and saw recommendations of E6000 & loctite super glue precision max. I'm just wondering if these will work with glitter?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I keep all my pics on a seperate hard drive & will search through this week to try and find some for you. I know how you feel about ordering the crystals though. I have a few projects planned but don't have the shoes yet. Right now I'm spending an awful lot of time trying to find a pair of LPs for a project I desperate want to do & have already purchased all the supplies for! I'm DYING to dig in so I completely understand how you feel!



yakusoku.af said:


> Do you have a picture? I was thinking of using either volcano or vitrail medium. I haven't decided yet. I might do my iPhone case in vitrail medium to see how I like the color. Funny part is I haven't found the shoes yet but I'm ready to order the crystals hehe


 
If it were my project I'd start with looking at KitKraft. They're located in Studio City but have a website (KitKraft.Biz) & have a huge selection of glitter to choose from. If you want to go local you can try Joann's. IME the one in Foothill seems to have the largest selection overall or I'd try calling Tall Mouse. I'm not sure what part of OC you're located but there is a location off of Alton in Irvine, Laguna and a few others. 



marbella8 said:


> Gosh, the ones at South Coast that were the NPs were quite a long time ago, I would say at least a year ago. They were the only ones left, and they were a 35.5. It was a coarse glitter actually, pretty much black glitter with maybe a little anthracite. Who sells coarser glitter, do you know? I live in OC too, so I can go somewhere locally, if you know of any places. Thanks again.


----------



## may3545

I painted my white satin chiaras metallic purple with Lumiere


----------



## jenayb

^^ You know, I really like the combo of the blue insole and purple body!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous color!  & I agree with jenaywins 


may3545 said:


> I painted my white satin chiaras metallic purple with Lumiere]


----------



## may3545

Thanks jenaywins and frick&frack! I wore them out already to a dinner w/ a fellow tPFer (it dried so quickly) and they were a hit! Even the hostess at the restaurant complimented them


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Here's what I did today.  My silver Very Prive in clear Swarovski Crystals:


----------



## may3545

FAB! It looks amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Beautiful.  I love how the application looks flawless.  It isn't streaky, which sometimes happens with DIY dye projects.  Great job!



may3545 said:


> I painted my white satin chiaras metallic purple with Lumiere


----------



## poppyseed

may3545 said:


> I painted my white satin chiaras metallic purple with Lumiere


 
They look fab!! Are you going to put crystals on them...? Meridian...?


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE this combo!!!  looks like raindrops all over your shoes! 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here's what I did today.  My silver Very Prive in clear Swarovski Crystals:


----------



## may3545

poppyseed said:


> They look fab!! Are you going to put crystals on them...? Meridian...?



Thanks! I've already worn them as is, and I think they look great. I'll strass in the future if they get terribly scuffed, or glitter them. I feel that once I strass them, I'll start to baby them, and I want to wear these regularly. I'm still fearful of the thin heel snapping.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Good job! They look a GREAT!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here's what I did today. My silver Very Prive in clear Swarovski Crystals:


----------



## naria

I need inspiration. I impulse bought a pair of orange leather ernestas off ebay a while ago. However, I never wear them because they really could use a sprucing. I was thinking a spiking or a straussing project. I'm curious what sort of crystals would one do with orange background? I'm not particularly keen on the color. I was thinking maybe volcanic crystals like roussel's great yoyos. Thoughts? Other suggestions? The orange has me really stumped.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Dye them.  Are they patent?



naria said:


> I need inspiration. I impulse bought a pair of orange leather ernestas off ebay a while ago. However, I never wear them because they really could use a sprucing. I was thinking a spiking or a straussing project. I'm curious what sort of crystals would one do with orange background? I'm not particularly keen on the color. I was thinking maybe volcanic crystals like roussel's great yoyos. Thoughts? Other suggestions? The orange has me really stumped.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here's what I did today.  My silver Very Prive in clear Swarovski Crystals:



wow! I love them! Fab job so far!


----------



## poppyseed

may3545 said:


> Thanks! I've already worn them as is, and I think they look great. I'll strass in the future if they get terribly scuffed, or glitter them. I feel that once I strass them, I'll start to baby them, and I want to wear these regularly. I'm still fearful of the thin heel snapping.


 

Tha's definitely a good plan as they look stunning as they are!I love the colour purple!!!


----------



## may3545

^Yes, purple is my fave color, I think I overdo it sometimes lol.


----------



## poppyseed

^^soo easy to do lol!


----------



## naria

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Dye them.  Are they patent?



They're patent so the dying option won't work sadly.


----------



## caitle

Hello fellow DIYers! I was bitten by the DIY strass bug last year. I strassed my pewter specchio Yoyo 85s in Crystal AB, but I don't think I posted the final product on TPF... So after almost one year since completion, may please share & show my DIY yoyo's?!!!

Surprisingly, they are probably my most-worn CLs! Probably because they're so darn comfortable!


----------



## frick&frack

they're AMAZING!!!  love that AB!


caitle said:


> Hello fellow DIYers! I was bitten by the DIY strass bug last year. I strassed my pewter specchio Yoyo 85s in Crystal AB, but I don't think I posted the final product on TPF... So after almost one year since completion, may please share & show my DIY yoyo's?!!!
> 
> Surprisingly, they are probably my most-worn CLs! Probably because they're so darn comfortable!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Fabulous! You did a great job!



caitle said:


> Hello fellow DIYers! I was bitten by the DIY strass bug last year. I strassed my pewter specchio Yoyo 85s in Crystal AB, but I don't think I posted the final product on TPF... So after almost one year since completion, may please share & show my DIY yoyo's?!!!
> 
> Surprisingly, they are probably my most-worn CLs! Probably because they're so darn comfortable!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

My friend asked me to dye and strass a pair of Pigalle 100's for her.  I transformed them from nude, to metallic bronze with Lumiere, then strassed with Dorado crystals.


----------



## may3545

^Those look fabulous!!!


----------



## vintageway

jenaywins said:


> They are just beautiful, gh!
> 
> Ok ladies, I finished my glitter VPs, but I feel like the glitter keeps coming off on everything. I sprayed the shoes with sealer... What else can I do?


 
You might consider a lite spray of marine grade varnish spray.
Just a thought have not tried myself yet.


----------



## BoriquaNina

These look fabulous!!! I love Dorado! GREAT JOB!!!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My friend asked me to dye and strass a pair of Pigalle 100's for her. I transformed them from nude, to metallic bronze with Lumiere, then strassed with Dorado crystals.


----------



## frick&frack

great color on the crystals!  your friend must be thrilled.


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My friend asked me to dye and strass a pair of Pigalle 100's for her.  I transformed them from nude, to metallic bronze with Lumiere, then strassed with Dorado crystals.


----------



## siserilla

I don't know if this is the right place for me to ask this or what. How hard do you think it'd be to dye the MBB's?? There's a pink pair Ebay and I really want a black pair. I know of a pretty good cobbler but I don't know if it'd be too difficult for them.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^*siserilla*, if they are the framboise suede, then most cobblers won't dye suede - it changes the finish on them in a way that customers aren't happy with. I would just hold out for a pair of black ones - you're looking for black suede? the black nappa ones are so smooshy soft!


----------



## bclouboutin

wow. i am really impressed by some of the work here. wow. need to get some strassing
going on!!!

bclouboutin


----------



## may3545

For those who have strassed patent leather: how often do you wear your shoes and how have the crystals held up? I'm thinking of wearing a pair of strassed ron rons (pictured in my avatar) to a wedding. There will be a lot of dancing and walking around to meet and greet people. 

I'm concerned about losing crystals. Can someone help me break my fears and encourage me to wear them?


----------



## jeNYC

what brands do u ladies use to dye your shoes?  i have to dye a dress because i got bleach on it


----------



## siserilla

chloe speaks said:


> ^^*siserilla*, if they are the framboise suede, then most cobblers won't dye suede - it changes the finish on them in a way that customers aren't happy with. I would just hold out for a pair of black ones - you're looking for black suede? the black nappa ones are so smooshy soft!



I'd be happy with nappa or suede. I worry that I wouldn't get a lot of wear out of the pink ones.


----------



## delhia

incredible !


----------



## BoriquaNina

Any one used Meltonian willing to share some advice? I'm painting a pair of Altadamas and want a silver laminato finish. Should I use a mirror finish type Krylon or ??? I'm braving the rattle can... Also if using Meltonian will a 4.5oz can be sufficient or will I need the 12 oz? Two large cans seems a little excessive but perhaps??? They are a burgandy base with a wooden heel and platform. TIA


----------



## BoriquaNina

A lot of people use Tarrago. Also try checking out DharmaTrading. They can guide you to the right dye for the fabric you're dyeing.

Hope that helps. 



jeNYC said:


> what brands do u ladies use to dye your shoes? i have to dye a dress because i got bleach on it


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I would say the smaller can should suffice if you're doing one pair of shoes.  I haven't personally used Meltonian or Krylon, but I am also considering using Krylon on  one of my future DIY projects, but I think if you're strassing over it should be ok.  If you aren't strassing over it, maybe try a finishing spray or something to give it that glossy look.  If you just use the paint, I think it will look more matte, which has been my experience with using Tarrago and Lumiere.  But Tarrago DEFINITELY turned out more matte than Lumiere.  HTH  And let me know how it turns out, bc I am going to need help with my future project too, LOL.



BoriquaNina said:


> Any one used Meltonian willing to share some advice? I'm painting a pair of Altadamas and want a silver laminato finish. Should I use a mirror finish type Krylon or ??? I'm braving the rattle can... Also if using Meltonian will a 4.5oz can be sufficient or will I need the 12 oz? Two large cans seems a little excessive but perhaps??? They are a burgandy base with a wooden heel and platform. TIA


----------



## crazzee_shopper

jeNYC said:


> what brands do u ladies use to dye your shoes?  i have to dye a dress because i got bleach on it



RIT dye for fabric. I dyed the crinoline (underskirt/petticoat) of my wedding dress yellow and it was super easy.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! I thought the bigger can seemed like overkill but you never know. My concern is that Meltonian won't give me the silver laminato look but I saw the Krylon Premium Metallic Paints & they look like they might work. Thoughts? I will only be strassing the body of the shoe so the platform and heel need to look their best. I bought a tester shoe that is on it's way so we shall see. They should arrive by the weekend so I'll post an update soon! 

BTW I've been super busy so haven't gotten around to ordering the crystals to strass my patents that were painted with Lumiere or the nail polish flats yet. I'm anxious to see how the paint holds up on the patents so might have to get my act together & order my supplies already! LOL 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I would say the smaller can should suffice if you're doing one pair of shoes. I haven't personally used Meltonian or Krylon, but I am also considering using Krylon on one of my future DIY projects, but I think if you're strassing over it should be ok. If you aren't strassing over it, maybe try a finishing spray or something to give it that glossy look. If you just use the paint, I think it will look more matte, which has been my experience with using Tarrago and Lumiere. But Tarrago DEFINITELY turned out more matte than Lumiere. HTH And let me know how it turns out, bc I am going to need help with my future project too, LOL.


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> RIT dye for fabric. I dyed the crinoline (underskirt/petticoat) of my wedding dress yellow and it was super easy.



OT, but I lurve your new avatar.


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Me too- very cool shot.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Finished these a few days ago and forgot to post the final pics:


----------



## glamorioustasha

What is the best color leather to but that can be sprayed and then Strassed to silver/ sw crystal .


----------



## BoriquaNina

Nudes & Bone IMO



glamorioustasha said:


> What is the best color leather to but that can be sprayed and then Strassed to silver/ sw crystal .


----------



## chanel*liz

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Finished these a few days ago and forgot to post the final pics:


 
these are AMAZING!! great job!!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgy!  your friend will love them!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Finished these a few days ago and forgot to post the final pics:


----------



## DariaD

I've beed reading this thread for three days and now feel totally obsessed with my own DIY project. Thanks for inspiration, ladies!

Do you think strassing gold Miminettes with volcano is a good idea? I've seen couple of gorgeously made wedge DIY shoes but mostly people choose classic designs to strass... Having doubts now.


----------



## mystica

chloe speaks said:


> I am contemplating a pair of red suede with volcano strass as my next DIY project. I'm nervous - what do you think that will look like?


 
Hi there

Did you everdo this combination? I've got apair of red suede simples that I am thinking of volcano strassing. Not sure how it'll come out though....
From what I've read, a purple base is better?


----------



## chloe speaks

mystica said:


> Hi there
> 
> Did you everdo this combination? I've got apair of red suede simples that I am thinking of volcano strassing. Not sure how it'll come out though....
> From what I've read, a purple base is better?



no, i just didn't have the time to do it and i have grown to really like them as they are...also, my glue of choice is the Gemtac and I read that the suede is so absorbant that it's easier to use E6000 and I hate the smell of that one. i'm going to find a nappa leather for my next strass instead.

the purple base isn't "better"; it IS the color of the original CL strass, but it just depends on the effect you're going for. check out all the strass effects from Volcano in this thread - ones that stand out are Roussel's Gold Flats and LouboutinNerd's Volcano over PINK suede (I  those).


----------



## amandasummer

I've been reading soooo much in this thread over the last week... Holy beautiful shoes ! You guys have done an amazing job. I finally just ordered my crystals and a pair of cheapo shoes to practice on. It took me SO long to decide on a color and actually find a e-tailer that had all I wanted in stock. So excited to have a project to work on! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## poppyseed

Hey ladies - I'm looking for suggestions...I am going to strass the heels of my Som - just like Bella and Jet did, only my Som in gray patent with silver heels - do you have any suggestions on what colour crystals...? I was thinkin about the black diamond, but not quite sure yet...


----------



## vuittonamour

may3545 said:


> Ladies, I finished yesterday! Here are my wedding shoes with blue insole, 12 months ahead of schedule (wedding July 2012 LOL). I may want to strass another pair so I can wear and enjoy NOW.


 
beautiful, we will have very similar wedding shoes! are these you you 100s? i special ordered a pair in platine with a blue insole last year and they have been sitting lonely in their box waiting for me to strass them for the big day!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, i will be back in here probably rather shortly once i find my wedding dress to start strassing my special ordered platine you yous, but i have a small project in the meantime. has anyone glittered patent before? does the glue just peel off? i am trying to find myself some nappa ones and may have found some, but i am just wondering. also, do you recommend dying the shoe to a similar color that will be glittered onto the shoe? with tarrago dye? or have we found something that works better since i was last experimenting with my CLs?


----------



## BoriquaNina

I think they'll look great! Go for it!



DariaD said:


> I've beed reading this thread for three days and now feel totally obsessed with my own DIY project. Thanks for inspiration, ladies!
> 
> Do you think strassing gold Miminettes with volcano is a good idea? I've seen couple of gorgeously made wedge DIY shoes but mostly people choose classic designs to strass... Having doubts now.



I hope you come back and share your work! Good luck!



amandasummer said:


> I've been reading soooo much in this thread over the last week... Holy beautiful shoes ! You guys have done an amazing job. I finally just ordered my crystals and a pair of cheapo shoes to practice on. It took me SO long to decide on a color and actually find a e-tailer that had all I wanted in stock. So excited to have a project to work on! Thanks for the inspiration



Usually I find "Crystal" (clear) looks best on a silver background. Also Comet Argent Light looks great. 



poppyseed said:


> Hey ladies - I'm looking for suggestions...I am going to strass the heels of my Som - just like Bella and Jet did, only my Som in gray patent with silver heels - do you have any suggestions on what colour crystals...? I was thinkin about the black diamond, but not quite sure yet...


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx They were originally nude Lady Dafs! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## may3545

vuittonamour said:


> beautiful, we will have very similar wedding shoes! are these you you 100s? i special ordered a pair in platine with a blue insole last year and they have been sitting lonely in their box waiting for me to strass them for the big day!



Thanks! Congrats on your engagement! Mine are 85 you yous because I find them more comfortable and I plan to wear them all evening. They are sitting in my closet now, all strassed and ready for the wedding next year! =D


----------



## may3545

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!




Wow, that's a whole lotta beautiful! Great job! The tPFer will be THRILLED!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!



These are beautiful!!  

My nude ron rons arrived today and they are a slightly darker nude than I was expecting so I'm trying to decide what colour crystal to use that doesn't jar with the background and may have to give up on my dream of something akin to the Samira Strass. Your pics look fantastic and the shoes look like they were made that  way, I'm hoping to achieve a similar effect but I'm worried about the  nude versus a silver or white background. I know the Lady Daffs will have been a lighter nude than I'm dealing with but IRL is it possible to tell the shoes have a nude background? Does anyone else have experience of strassing nude patent ron rons?!


----------



## poppyseed

Usually I find "Crystal" (clear) looks best on a silver background. Also Comet Argent Light looks great.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tips, I will definitely ckeck out the Comet Argent Light as I have no idea what it looks like


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!



i love them!


----------



## frick&frack

wow...that's a truckload of crystals!


BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

INCREDIBLE work!  A+++



BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

If you're trying to strass over a nude background, YES you will be able to tell the background is nude...unless you're strassing with Silk or some other nude colored stone.  If you want to strass with a silver background, I suggest you dye the shoes.  I have used both Tarrago and Lumiere, and IMO Lumiere is FAR superior to Tarrago.  I did a test on a pair of patent ALDO heels I had in my closet, and dyed them silver using  Tarrago, and when it dried, it didn't crease, and wouldn't scrape off when scraped it with my fingernails.  Since Lumiere is a much better dye (better color, more even coverage, etc), I think you might have a very similar result if you dyed the nude Ronnie's silver using Lumiere.  Crystal AB looks amazing on a silver shoe!



eatcandyfloss said:


> These are beautiful!!
> 
> My nude ron rons arrived today and they are a slightly darker nude than I was expecting so I'm trying to decide what colour crystal to use that doesn't jar with the background and may have to give up on my dream of something akin to the Samira Strass. Your pics look fantastic and the shoes look like they were made that  way, I'm hoping to achieve a similar effect but I'm worried about the  nude versus a silver or white background. I know the Lady Daffs will have been a lighter nude than I'm dealing with but IRL is it possible to tell the shoes have a nude background? Does anyone else have experience of strassing nude patent ron rons?!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Is there website or place that can teach me and show me the tools and supplies I need to Strass my CLs. Thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! 


may3545 said:


> Wow, that's a whole lotta beautiful! Great job! The tPFer will be THRILLED!


 
Thank you! Personally I would paint the ron rons first. I painted the Lady Dafs a silvery metallic pink/purple color.



eatcandyfloss said:


> These are beautiful!!
> 
> My nude ron rons arrived today and they are a slightly darker nude than I was expecting so I'm trying to decide what colour crystal to use that doesn't jar with the background and may have to give up on my dream of something akin to the Samira Strass. Your pics look fantastic and the shoes look like they were made that way, I'm hoping to achieve a similar effect but I'm worried about the nude versus a silver or white background. I know the Lady Daffs will have been a lighter nude than I'm dealing with but IRL is it possible to tell the shoes have a nude background? Does anyone else have experience of strassing nude patent ron rons?!



Not sure if it helps but it's the crystal used on the silver Very Mix and Pigalili



poppyseed said:


> Thanks for the tips, I will definitely ckeck out the Comet Argent Light as I have no idea what it looks like




Thanks! Me too. I might just need to get a pair of Daffodiles for myself!



dirtyaddiction said:


> i love them!




Thanks so much!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> INCREDIBLE work! A+++




Totally! About 150% what I used on the Pigalles I recently did.



frick&frack said:


> wow...that's a truckload of crystals!



LoveToCrystal.Com is great for this. They have all the supplies you'll need and instructional videos. Also if you email them they will send you a 10% off coupon.



glamorioustasha said:


> Is there website or place that can teach me and show me the tools and supplies I need to Strass my CLs. Thanks


----------



## vuittonamour

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If you're trying to strass over a nude background, YES you will be able to tell the background is nude...unless you're strassing with Silk or some other nude colored stone. If you want to strass with a silver background, I suggest you dye the shoes. I have used both Tarrago and Lumiere, and IMO Lumiere is FAR superior to Tarrago. I did a test on a pair of patent ALDO heels I had in my closet, and dyed them silver using Tarrago, and when it dried, it didn't crease, and wouldn't scrape off when scraped it with my fingernails. Since Lumiere is a much better dye (better color, more even coverage, etc), I think you might have a very similar result if you dyed the nude Ronnie's silver using Lumiere. Crystal AB looks amazing on a silver shoe!


 
you can dye patent with lumiere?


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Not sure if it helps but it's the crystal used on the silver Very Mix and Pigalili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have checked for the Comet Argent ans none of the UK online stores seem to have them (at least none of the ones I know of).
> I have come across Greige though - do you know what it looks like IRL?
> I am now torn between doing the heel in similar colour as the shoe - gray AND doing it contrast colour, etc, following the silver colour of the heel...


----------



## ochie

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!




amazing! stunning!!! did you use paint or did you spray them? what did you used and what color?


----------



## aoqtpi

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!



These are fantastic! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think the general rule is NO!  Like, if you took a pair of patent CL's to a cobbler and asked you to dye them, he's going to say he can't.  They say they can't do a lot of things, bc if it does come out crappy, they don't want to be accountable for it.  I dyed a pair of shoes that they said they couldn't dye, myself, and strassed over it, and they came out perfect (they said the paint would crack and peel off, which NEVER came close to happening).  I think people are scared to paint patent, and I wouldn't do it if you weren't planning to strass over it.  But I did use tarrago as an experiment and it stuck to the patent, and would NOT scrape off at all.  I also read that someone on this thread painted patent with nail polish, which was also successful.  So, I think it would work...



vuittonamour said:


> you can dye patent with lumiere?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just painted one of my patent Aldo shoe's bronze with Lumiere.  I will update you later in the day and let you know if it is durable.



vuittonamour said:


> you can dye patent with lumiere?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

My beauties are finally done.  These are my favorite pair yet!


----------



## elle7

Hi ladies! What a fantastic thread  

I'm considering strassing a pair of white/ivory satin Numero Prives and was wondering if anyone has any advice/ suggestions in relation to the crystals I should be looking at... Would AB or silver work best...also advice on sizes of crystals would be very much appreciated! 

Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## poppyseed

OMG they are stunning!!! Are they just clear crystals? The finished effect is amazing!!!


----------



## poppyseed

elle7 said:


> Hi ladies! What a fantastic thread
> 
> I'm considering strassing a pair of white/ivory satin Numero Prives and was wondering if anyone has any advice/ suggestions in relation to the crystals I should be looking at... Would AB or silver work best...also advice on sizes of crystals would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!


 

I have been planning on doing my ivory satin yoyo's for ages and I am considering AB, from what I've seen on here it looks great. The clear crystals would probably look very good too, it just depends what you want the final look to be as AB gives more of a mutlitonal effect...
As for the sizes, I think ladies here mainly use variety of sizes : 7,9,12,16,20 or 3,6,10,12,16,20  - these are examples from my notes for when I do mine


----------



## glamorioustasha

elle7 said:


> Hi ladies! What a fantastic thread
> 
> I'm considering strassing a pair of white/ivory satin Numero Prives and was wondering if anyone has any advice/ suggestions in relation to the crystals I should be looking at... Would AB or silver work best...also advice on sizes of crystals would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!



AB ...would be the best


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, they are clear crystals.  The pics do no do them justice. I was on the fence about doing them in clear crystals, and considering AB as well, but I am really glad I chose the clear.  They look exactly like diamond shoes.  They are SO SPARKLY! I love them, love them, love them. LOL.



poppyseed said:


> OMG they are stunning!!! Are they just clear crystals? The finished effect is amazing!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Well, since they are white/ivory satin, you could use tarrago dye and dye them any color you wanted, really.  I think a silver background is better than the ivory, but that's JMHO.  You could do crystal (like the DIY I just posted), crystal AB or even a silver color.  Either of those options would look great. 



elle7 said:


> Hi ladies! What a fantastic thread
> 
> I'm considering strassing a pair of white/ivory satin Numero Prives and was wondering if anyone has any advice/ suggestions in relation to the crystals I should be looking at... Would AB or silver work best...also advice on sizes of crystals would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Griege IMO looks like a slightly taupe grey.
DreamtimeCreations.Com ships internationally I believe?
If you're torn I would suggest playing around with the shoe in photoshop I know JetSet has strassed a pair and posted pics in the DIY reference area. Maybe try using a photo of the strassed pair and playing with the tints in PS before digging in.



poppyseed said:


> I have checked for the Comet Argent ans none of the UK online stores seem to have them (at least none of the ones I know of).
> I have come across Greige though - do you know what it looks like IRL?
> I am now torn between doing the heel in similar colour as the shoe - gray AND doing it contrast colour, etc, following the silver colour of the heel...


 

Thank you. I painted. I mixed three shades of lumiere til I had a shade I was happy with. 



ochie said:


> amazing! stunning!!! did you use paint or did you spray them? what did you used and what color?




Thank you!



aoqtpi said:


> These are fantastic! You did an amazing job!




Fabulous Job!!!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My beauties are finally done. These are my favorite pair yet!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Griege IMO looks like a slightly taupe grey.
> DreamtimeCreations.Com ships internationally I believe?
> If you're torn I would suggest playing around with the shoe in photoshop I know JetSet has strassed a pair and posted pics in the DIY reference area. Maybe try using a photo of the strassed pair and playing with the tints in PS before digging in.
> 
> OMG thank you!!the Dreamtime creations website is fantastic with all the selection and choice by colour - love it!!


----------



## vuittonamour

@oakenfoldgoddess: i always figured it couldn't be done, but i saw your post about dying patent and i was like, wait, it does work? lol i actually want to glitter them, not strass them. i am wearing them to my engagement party and i want to save the strassed shoes for the big event (wedding)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The Tarrago was fine on patent, but the Lumiere did scratch and peel off when I scratched it hard with my fingernail.  Maybe bc the Lumiere is thicker than the Tarrago???  I dunno, but maybe painting patent isn't that great of an idea...



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just painted one of my patent Aldo shoe's bronze with Lumiere.  I will update you later in the day and let you know if it is durable.


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My beauties are finally done. These are my favorite pair yet!


 
they look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think if you sanded them lightly, just to give the glue a little more to stick to, and used a good glue, it can definitely be done.  The glue is going to hold, no question about that, and I doubt it would crack or peel, especially if you sanded it lightly beforehand.  Good Luck and post pics. I want to see them!!!



vuittonamour said:


> @oakenfoldgoddess: i always figured it couldn't be done, but i saw your post about dying patent and i was like, wait, it does work? lol i actually want to glitter them, not strass them. i am wearing them to my engagement party and i want to save the strassed shoes for the big event (wedding)


----------



## poppyseed

All you ladies with the amazing creations don't forget to post your photos in the reference library as well so we can admire them all together...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Can you post the link?  I don't really do much on here besides this thread and the authentication thread TIA.



poppyseed said:


> All you ladies with the amazing creations don't forget to post your photos in the reference library as well so we can admire them all together...


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Can you post the link? I don't really do much on here besides this thread and the authentication thread TIA.


 

Sure!
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## frick&frack

AWESOME!!!!!  I think the crystals look just like raindrops.  absolutely fantastic!!!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My beauties are finally done.  These are my favorite pair yet!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Frick&Frack and Poppyseed  Thank you!

OMG, Vuittonamour I just remembered that Dearlucy did paint and strass a pair of patent pigalle. She used DupliColor paint and primer. You can see them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html  Third page...


----------



## juicyjeans

I found myself in a little jam this afternoon  This weekend DH and I are going to his Aunt's 60th birthday party (which just so happens to be a cookout and 100% outdoors) - What better to wear in these circumstances then espadrilles  With it being Friday afternoon, I had no hope of getting mine off to the cobbler to have vibram put on  Sooo, I took myself down to The Home Depot and bought some paint! I figured it couldn't hurt as I plan to have the vibrams put on soon anyway...














Not to shabby for a quick fix eh?  I used Glidden Cranberry Zing, my only regret was not getting a high gloss  oh well, next time!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great work!  Can you still see the Louboutin stamp?




juicyjeans said:


> I found myself in a little jam this afternoon  This weekend DH and I are going to his Aunt's 60th birthday party (which just so happens to be a cookout and 100% outdoors) - What better to wear in these circumstances then espadrilles  With it being Friday afternoon, I had no hope of getting mine off to the cobbler to have vibram put on  Sooo, I took myself down to The Home Depot and bought some paint! I figured it couldn't hurt as I plan to have the vibrams put on soon anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to shabby for a quick fix eh?  I used Glidden Cranberry Zing, my only regret was not getting a high gloss  oh well, next time!


----------



## juicyjeans

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Great work! Can you still see the Louboutin stamp?


 
Thanks! The Louboutin stamp is mostly worn off from wear but the parts that are still in-tact I can still clearly see through the paint.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm really hoping some of you could answer this question for me:

If you were to stud and spike a pair of CL's, with screws, etc, how would you conceal the screws so A. they're not rubbing your feet and creating blisters and B. not completely crazy/frankenstein looking?  LOL.  I doubt there is anyway to add a new lining to the inside of the heels, right?  I thought about maybe concealing the screwbacks with little pieces of bandaids, or maybe those heel grippers cut into tiny squares to cover the screws.  Any thoughts?  A DIY stud/spike project would be awesome, so if you have any suggestions I would LOVE to hear them!


----------



## Theren

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm really hoping some of you could answer this question for me:
> 
> If you were to stud and spike a pair of CL's, with screws, etc, how would you conceal the screws so A. they're not rubbing your feet and creating blisters and B. not completely crazy/frankenstein looking?  LOL.  I doubt there is anyway to add a new lining to the inside of the heels, right?  I thought about maybe concealing the screwbacks with little pieces of bandaids, or maybe those heel grippers cut into tiny squares to cover the screws.  Any thoughts?  A DIY stud/spike project would be awesome, so if you have any suggestions I would LOVE to hear them!



Have you seen my diy stud/spike pair? Still in the works obviously.. but Im well half way through.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I did! The very prive, right?  I have a friend who is also doing a DIY project on a pair with studs/spikes and he tried the glue first, and dropped them from a 6 inch height, and a lot of the spikes fell off.  I applaud you if they actually stay in tact, but screwing them in seems like the only realistic option for me.  I would be mortified if I were out and bumped my shoe against a chair leg, or table, etc and a spike fell off in public.  That would suck. I am mainly trying to find a way to cover the screwbacks.  But thanks for the suggestion.



Theren said:


> Have you seen my diy stud/spike pair? Still in the works obviously.. but Im well half way through.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I did! The very prive, right?  I have a friend who is also doing a DIY project on a pair with studs/spikes and he tried the glue first, and dropped them from a 6 inch height, and a lot of the spikes fell off.  I applaud you if they actually stay in tact, but screwing them in seems like the only realistic option for me.  I would be mortified if I were out and bumped my shoe against a chair leg, or table, etc and a spike fell off in public.  That would suck. I am mainly trying to find a way to cover the screwbacks.  But thanks for the suggestion.



no way you can cover the screws unless you put another layer of leather/fabric on top. Thats what I did for the shoes in my avi, I hand screwed all the studs in and lined the area with the studs


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

What did you line them with?




dirtyaddiction said:


> no way you can cover the screws unless you put another layer of leather/fabric on top. Thats what I did for the shoes in my avi, I hand screwed all the studs in and lined the area with the studs


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Do you ladies think that a ron ron would look really stupid studded and spiked?  It does have the round toe and a daintier look than the edgy pigalle.  I am DYING to stud and strass something, but don't want to ruin a perfectly good pair of Ronnie's if they will look ridiculous.  Any thoughts???


----------



## Dessye

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm really happy with the way these are turning out and just had to share!
> 
> I'm strassing these for another TPFer. They were originally nude Lady Dafs! I almost cried when she suggested cutting off the strap!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Finished these a few days ago and forgot to post the final pics:





caitle said:


> Hello fellow DIYers! I was bitten by the DIY strass bug last year. I strassed my pewter specchio Yoyo 85s in Crystal AB, but I don't think I posted the final product on TPF... So after almost one year since completion, may please share & show my DIY yoyo's?!!!
> 
> Surprisingly, they are probably my most-worn CLs! Probably because they're so darn comfortable!



All I have to say, ladies, is: :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Do you ladies think that a ron ron would look really stupid studded and spiked?  It does have the round toe and a daintier look than the edgy pigalle.  I am DYING to stud and strass something, but don't want to ruin a perfectly good pair of Ronnie's if they will look ridiculous.  Any thoughts???



Studs AND spikes ala Pik Pik or strass/spikes ala Pigalili/VM?  If you're thinking studs and spikes ala Pik Pik then I think the Ron Ron is too 'small' of a shoe to pull it off.  Bianca, however, might work if you leave the platform unstudded/unspiked.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> What did you line them with?



i cut up an insole


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Hey everyone,

I am new the to concept of DIY work on CL's. But my black patent peep toe CL's are in pretty rough shape. The patent leather is all scuffed up and scratched from many partying escapades. So now I am thinking of having them strassed, since I love that look so much. Can the crystals adhere to patent just as well as another leather? Any other concerns I should have before moving forward?

Thanks!!


----------



## chloe speaks

how much are you spending on a DIY pair of shoes? 


My first pair was a steal for $81 dollars but I just spent $238 (I think still good) on my next pair for Strassing. I was just curious


----------



## jeNYC

chloe speaks said:


> how much are you spending on a DIY pair of shoes?
> 
> 
> My first pair was a steal for $81 dollars but I just spent $238 (I think still good) on my next pair for Strassing. I was just curious


 

thats about the right price depending on heel height, shoe size and crystal size!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Definitely a spikes/strass situation.  I want to do a comet argent light/cone and pyramid spike type of DIY.  Do you think the Ron Ron would be edgy enough to pull that look off?  Plus, the pigalili is an actual shoe by CL, so you could recreate that, whereas the stud/strass ron ron is basically something that people will automatically identify as not "created" by Louboutin.  I'd love to do a Pigalili but I just don't want to spend anymore money and I have the Ronnie's ready to go.  Ugh, what to do????



Dessye said:


> Studs AND spikes ala Pik Pik or strass/spikes ala Pigalili/VM?  If you're thinking studs and spikes ala Pik Pik then I think the Ron Ron is too 'small' of a shoe to pull it off.  Bianca, however, might work if you leave the platform unstudded/unspiked.


----------



## elle7

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Well, since they are white/ivory satin, you could use tarrago dye and dye them any color you wanted, really.  I think a silver background is better than the ivory, but that's JMHO.  You could do crystal (like the DIY I just posted), crystal AB or even a silver color.  Either of those options would look great.



I agree that silver would be a better base colour, however this is my 1st DIY job and the thoughts of dying the fabric makes me nervous! Is tarrago a paint of a stain, and also, is it easy to work with? Think i'll go with the AB..I see you've also compleated an AB strass, did you post any pics of the finished product, I'd love to see!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## elle7

poppyseed said:


> I have been planning on doing my ivory satin yoyo's for ages and I am considering AB, from what I've seen on here it looks great. The clear crystals would probably look very good too, it just depends what you want the final look to be as AB gives more of a mutlitonal effect...
> As for the sizes, I think ladies here mainly use variety of sizes : 7,9,12,16,20 or 3,6,10,12,16,20  - these are examples from my notes for when I do mine



I agree, I think I'll be making an AB purchase later in the week! From photos of other DIY Strass projects it seems as though the AB gives a more subtle effect than the crystal...Thank you for your input on sizes, that wil lmake life easier, and good luck with your yoyo's!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Tarrago is a dye, and since you're using Satin, it will absorb and dry super quick, and it's really fool proof IMO.  If you just tape up the sides and bottoms of the soles (so that no dye is transferred to the red sole or sides/looking sloppy), you could have them painted in about 5 minutes.  Just wait an hour or so for them to dry, and then begin strassing.  It's super simple and really going to make a difference in the overall look. No matter how close together you place the stones, you can still see some of the background, and I just think if you're using crystal AB a silver background would be the best choice.  DON'T BE SCARED TO DYE THEM!!! lol

Here are a few side by side pics of my VP's.  On the left are clear Crystal VP's, and on the right are Jonquil AB VP's.  I feel like clear crystal shines brighter than any other color/coating, but you can see an AB stone (bc of the aurora borealis affect) from further away, and it gives off really cool color effects.  Both are great in their own ways and it's just a matter of personal preference.


















elle7 said:


> I agree that silver would be a better base colour, however this is my 1st DIY job and the thoughts of dying the fabric makes me nervous! Is tarrago a paint of a stain, and also, is it easy to work with? Think i'll go with the AB..I see you've also compleated an AB strass, did you post any pics of the finished product, I'd love to see!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fashion1

Hi ladies! I just bought the below show that I'm planning on cleaning up and strassing. One heel is already done with jet black swarovski, so I'll stick with the same. Question - do you think strassing the see through sides would work? I'm not sure what material that is, but do you think the glue would hold? Any other ideas would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, I was eyeing those on Bonanza too! LOL.  Yes I think that strassing the sides would totally work!  Great purchase!



Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought the below show that I'm planning on cleaning up and strassing. One heel is already done with jet black swarovski, so I'll stick with the same. Question - do you think strassing the see through sides would work? I'm not sure what material that is, but do you think the glue would hold? Any other ideas would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought the below show that I'm planning on cleaning up and strassing. One heel is already done with jet black swarovski, so I'll stick with the same. Question - do you think strassing the see through sides would work? I'm not sure what material that is, but do you think the glue would hold? Any other ideas would be welcome. Thanks!



I think that Strassing the mesh would work - remember that the background color will always show when planning the colors of the crystals, you could do some very cool effects that are "lace-like". nude? black? cool.

i.e. the Maralena.
http://shoerazzi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Christian-Louboutin-Maralena.png


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you both! Chloe speaks, that is a great idea. How about for the mesh part, mixing a bronze/champagne with jet black, and then jet black on the heels?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought the below show that I'm planning on cleaning up and strassing. One heel is already done with jet black swarovski, so I'll stick with the same. Question - do you think strassing the see through sides would work? I'm not sure what material that is, but do you think the glue would hold? Any other ideas would be welcome. Thanks!



i think you'll be able to strass the sides but because it's mesh it's gonna be a messy project


----------



## mizsunshyne

Ladies and Gents! I greatly need advice. I bought Bow T Dorcets that have been previously ivory white that the original owner dyed black. A horrible spotty black and the satin doesn't even shine anymore! I was not informed of this and I am definitely disappointed in its condition but it was a steal. I'm more ticked off about something else with these shoes but not the point right now. I want to know if there is a chance for me to redye the shoes myself and the satin will shine again or strip the color off? Is this style even "dye-able"? I really don't know what to do at this point. If any of you ladies or gents can help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I did! The very prive, right?  I have a friend who is also doing a DIY project on a pair with studs/spikes and he tried the glue first, and dropped them from a 6 inch height, and a lot of the spikes fell off.  I applaud you if they actually stay in tact, but screwing them in seems like the only realistic option for me.  I would be mortified if I were out and bumped my shoe against a chair leg, or table, etc and a spike fell off in public.  That would suck. I am mainly trying to find a way to cover the screwbacks.  But thanks for the suggestion.



Have you thought about moleskin? That was the first thing to pop up into my head. I wanted to do a DIY stud pair too but since I'm allergic to nickel, I'm way too scared to do it.


----------



## laleeza

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> My beauties are finally done.  These are my favorite pair yet!



I'm at a loss for words!


----------



## Fashion1

Ok after reading this thread I have gotten the DYI bug. I also just got these - thinking about getting silver tarrango dye for the strap and other leather parts, and then strassing with AB crystals. Hoping the glue will stick to the wood parts on the heel. (Can I put the dye on the wood as well?)


----------



## vuittonamour

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Frick&Frack and Poppyseed  Thank you!
> 
> OMG, Vuittonamour I just remembered that Dearlucy did paint and strass a pair of patent pigalle. She used DupliColor paint and primer. You can see them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html  Third page...



thanks, but i plan to glitter, do you think the glitter would work as well, or would it just look messy?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I was actually surfing DIY spike projects on youtube yesterday and came across a video where the DIY'er used moleskin to cover the screwbacks.  It's not the most presentable, but it beats the hell out of little bandaid squares, right??? LOL

If I were to put the spikes throughout the entire shoe's lining (not just the heel, etc) and cover the entire lining with a layer of moleskin, do you think I'd need to size up like a half size or something, to compensate for the extra fabric inside, or will it make that big of a difference?  I've never used the moleskin before...  THANKS!



mizsunshyne said:


> Have you thought about moleskin? That was the first thing to pop up into my head. I wanted to do a DIY stud pair too but since I'm allergic to nickel, I'm way too scared to do it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think the glitter would be fine, just use Gemtac or something similar (bc E6000 is thicker and dries quicker), and I think someone recommended finishing them with hairspray or some sort of finishing spray.  Can't wait to see the results.  What color are you going for?



vuittonamour said:


> thanks, but i plan to glitter, do you think the glitter would work as well, or would it just look messy?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!!!!



laleeza said:


> I'm at a loss for words!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Since you're working with a darker color (tan is darker than the intended silver), I would steer clear of the Tarrago.  The tarrago is a thinner type of dye.  I have worked with it before, and I dyed gold VP's, with the intention of turning them silver, with Tarrago, and the result was a very matte champagne color.  I have a friend who also dyed a pair of camel colored CL's with Tarrago, and the result was NOT a true silver.  It looked murky.  I would use Lumiere, bc it is thicker and will cover the camel/tan color better.  You will actually get a silver color, and NOT a murky silver.  HTH.



Fashion1 said:


> Ok after reading this thread I have gotten the DYI bug. I also just got these - thinking about getting silver tarrango dye for the strap and other leather parts, and then strassing with AB crystals. Hoping the glue will stick to the wood parts on the heel. (Can I put the dye on the wood as well?)


----------



## mizsunshyne

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I was actually surfing DIY spike projects on youtube yesterday and came across a video where the DIY'er used moleskin to cover the screwbacks.  It's not the most presentable, but it beats the hell out of little bandaid squares, right??? LOL
> 
> If I were to put the spikes throughout the entire shoe's lining (not just the heel, etc) and cover the entire lining with a layer of moleskin, do you think I'd need to size up like a half size or something, to compensate for the extra fabric inside, or will it make that big of a difference?  I've never used the moleskin before...  THANKS!



To be honest, I don't know. Depending on how big the screws are and how much depth it's going to take up, I think you don't need to size up at all. Moleskin should be pretty thin and acts like your own skin. Plus if it's used for blisters, I'm sure you should stay TTS.

Now you got me looking for that video!!


----------



## Fashion1

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since you're working with a darker color (tan is darker than the intended silver), I would steer clear of the Tarrago. The tarrago is a thinner type of dye. I have worked with it before, and I dyed gold VP's, with the intention of turning them silver, with Tarrago, and the result was a very matte champagne color. I have a friend who also dyed a pair of camel colored CL's with Tarrago, and the result was NOT a true silver. It looked murky. I would use Lumiere, bc it is thicker and will cover the camel/tan color better. You will actually get a silver color, and NOT a murky silver. HTH.


 
Thank you soo much for the advice - I will use the Lumiere instead!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks for the advice! You've helped me so much.   This is why I LOVE this forum.  

Here is the link to the video that I found the moleskin idea from the other day:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3MLLkCodoc  Not the cutest shoes, but some great ideas on how to apply the spikes and conceal them.



mizsunshyne said:


> To be honest, I don't know. Depending on how big the screws are and how much depth it's going to take up, I think you don't need to size up at all. Moleskin should be pretty thin and acts like your own skin. Plus if it's used for blisters, I'm sure you should stay TTS.
> 
> Now you got me looking for that video!!


----------



## Fashion1

Oakenfold - could you point me in the direction of where to buy Lumiere? The only thing I can find is fabric paint, not for leather .... Many thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

This isn't a shoe, but I found a tape dispenser shaped as a shoe.  I painted the bottom red to match my CL's - it is such a cute dispenser, now!  My real shoes are on each side of the dispenser....


----------



## frick&frack

^that's adorable!  where did you find it?


----------



## Luv n bags

frick&frack said:


> ^that's adorable! where did you find it?


 
OfficeMax...$14.xx (not sure of exact price).


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I bought mine on eBay...seller was creations4keeps



Fashion1 said:


> Oakenfold - could you point me in the direction of where to buy Lumiere? The only thing I can find is fabric paint, not for leather .... Many thanks


----------



## frick&frack

tigertrixie said:


> OfficeMax...$14.xx (not sure of exact price).



thank you!  going to look for one this week...


----------



## BoriquaNina

I was totally eyeing those! Good choice! I would try using wax paper behind the crystals and use E6000. You should be able to remove the wax paper after but it might help keep it a little neater?



Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought the below show that I'm planning on cleaning up and strassing. One heel is already done with jet black swarovski, so I'll stick with the same. Question - do you think strassing the see through sides would work? I'm not sure what material that is, but do you think the glue would hold? Any other ideas would be welcome. Thanks!


 
I've spiked a cheap pair before and my SO lined them with moleskin for me. You won't have to size up. Also try using locktite on the screwback spikes and a leather punch that is 1 size smaller than the screws. It will help keep them in place. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I was actually surfing DIY spike projects on youtube yesterday and came across a video where the DIY'er used moleskin to cover the screwbacks. It's not the most presentable, but it beats the hell out of little bandaid squares, right??? LOL
> 
> If I were to put the spikes throughout the entire shoe's lining (not just the heel, etc) and cover the entire lining with a layer of moleskin, do you think I'd need to size up like a half size or something, to compensate for the extra fabric inside, or will it make that big of a difference? I've never used the moleskin before... THANKS!


 
Glittering tips here. Post #2443

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ew-cl-diy-thread-626141-163.html#post19415654


vuittonamour said:


> thanks, but i plan to glitter, do you think the glitter would work as well, or would it just look messy?


----------



## poppyseed

tigertrixie said:


> This isn't a shoe, but I found a tape dispenser shaped as a shoe. I painted the bottom red to match my CL's - it is such a cute dispenser, now! My real shoes are on each side of the dispenser....


 
Love it!!!


----------



## elle7

Okay, you've convinced me! I'm going to put an order in for some silver tarrago. I've decided on the Crystal AB so with the tarrago, do you think I should go for plain silver, high silver, platinum etc...the colour chart isn't too clear?? Really didn't think this would be as complicated when I 1st set my mind on it! LOL
Thank you for the photos of your handy work...they look great! I only hope mine will look half as beautiful!! 
Thanks again for all your help and advice! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Tarrago is a dye, and since you're using Satin, it will absorb and dry super quick, and it's really fool proof IMO.  If you just tape up the sides and bottoms of the soles (so that no dye is transferred to the red sole or sides/looking sloppy), you could have them painted in about 5 minutes.  Just wait an hour or so for them to dry, and then begin strassing.  It's super simple and really going to make a difference in the overall look. No matter how close together you place the stones, you can still see some of the background, and I just think if you're using crystal AB a silver background would be the best choice.  DON'T BE SCARED TO DYE THEM!!! lol
> 
> Here are a few side by side pics of my VP's.  On the left are clear Crystal VP's, and on the right are Jonquil AB VP's.  I feel like clear crystal shines brighter than any other color/coating, but you can see an AB stone (bc of the aurora borealis affect) from further away, and it gives off really cool color effects.  Both are great in their own ways and it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aww, thank you.  Yours are going to be insanely gorgeous! You just wait.  Sparkly shoes in general are just to die for, but when you create them yourself, you have such a sense of pride when wearing them.  I can't wait to see the finished product!

I bought color #501, silver.



elle7 said:


> Okay, you've convinced me! I'm going to put an order in for some silver tarrago. I've decided on the Crystal AB so with the tarrago, do you think I should go for plain silver, high silver, platinum etc...the colour chart isn't too clear?? Really didn't think this would be as complicated when I 1st set my mind on it! LOL
> Thank you for the photos of your handy work...they look great! I only hope mine will look half as beautiful!!
> Thanks again for all your help and advice!


----------



## vuittonamour

elle7 said:


> Okay, you've convinced me! I'm going to put an order in for some silver tarrago. I've decided on the Crystal AB so with the tarrago, do you think I should go for plain silver, high silver, platinum etc...the colour chart isn't too clear?? Really didn't think this would be as complicated when I 1st set my mind on it! LOL
> Thank you for the photos of your handy work...they look great! I only hope mine will look half as beautiful!!
> Thanks again for all your help and advice!



here's a photo of my pigalle in silver tarrago. they were an ugly gold yellow which you can still see in the pic. when i have a chance to finish these i will go back over that to make sure it's hidden. oh, these are light sapphire AB crystals i believe. oh, and btw that ugly carpet is not in my house, lol. it was on a cruise ship.


----------



## vuittonamour

do you ladies think i need to dye a pair of white shoes for glittering? i want to glitter them a silvery color, so i am not sure if any of the white would show through? TIA!


----------



## DariaD

vuitton, those shoes are gorgeous! 
I love the discoball effect on your legs, so cute and sexy 

I think you can skip dying, the glitter usually doesn't show through and even if some tiny little piece of white shows through I dont think it will be noticeable cause white/silver are both from "neutral" palette. Good luck with glittering, hope you'll post the result!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I remember seeing these on a different thread a while ago. BEAUTIFUL 



vuittonamour said:


> here's a photo of my pigalle in silver tarrago. they were an ugly gold yellow which you can still see in the pic. when i have a chance to finish these i will go back over that to make sure it's hidden. oh, these are light sapphire AB crystals i believe. oh, and btw that ugly carpet is not in my house, lol. it was on a cruise ship.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittonamour said:


> here's a photo of my pigalle in silver tarrago. they were an ugly gold yellow which you can still see in the pic. when i have a chance to finish these i will go back over that to make sure it's hidden. oh, these are light sapphire AB crystals i believe. oh, and btw that ugly carpet is not in my house, lol. it was on a cruise ship.



those are amazing!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

tigertrixie said:


> This isn't a shoe, but I found a tape dispenser shaped as a shoe.  I painted the bottom red to match my CL's - it is such a cute dispenser, now!  My real shoes are on each side of the dispenser....



I have the exact same dispenser.


----------



## mystica

Hanna_M said:


> Step one of my first ever DIY project is complete!!!
> 
> For reference, here are pics of the original shoes. You can't see all the marks on them but there were plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, dying was out of the question. However, a friend suggested acrylic spray paint ala model paint (he used to build and paint model cars etc).
> 
> Here is a during pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not perfect. The edging isn't spot on and you can see where I sprayed a single bit on the back of the left shoe! But they're being strassed so they're good enough for that.
> 
> Next step is to get them reheeled (black taps) and some vibrams put on. Need to order some red ones from the bay.
> 
> I've ordered the first lot of crystals, all Jet.
> 
> SS6 x 1440
> SS8 x 1440
> SS10 x 1440
> SS12 x 1440
> SS16 x 100
> 
> I went for 100 only of the SS16 as I couldn't see myself using a full 1440 of them but will have to see how I get on. In honesty I've no real clue about how many I should have ordered of each but I've read that each shoe can be 3000-6000 crystals and there is a lot of shoe here (Alti 160s in size 40)!
> 
> Can't wait to get started.


 
What brand of acrylic paint did you use?
Have you had any issues with the crystals falling off?
Thanks...

I really want to do a volcano strass but I'm torn between strassing a pair of red suede simples, OR painting a pair of nude simples (into plum or purple) and strassing....


----------



## BoriquaNina

So I thought I'd post a follow up. I used the Metallic paint; I ended up using Rustoleum instead of Krylon but it was a TERRIBLE idea! LOL 

On the heel and platform it turned out *ok* which is great since that's the part that will remain plain HOWEVER on the uppers it was horrible. Pretty much any part that flexes it just cracks and flakes. I prepped like crazy too! Good thing it was on my test shoe! So I definitely would not recommend it. I ended up having to sand it all off and using Lumiere. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I would say the smaller can should suffice if you're doing one pair of shoes. I haven't personally used Meltonian or Krylon, but I am also considering using Krylon on one of my future DIY projects, but I think if you're strassing over it should be ok. If you aren't strassing over it, maybe try a finishing spray or something to give it that glossy look. If you just use the paint, I think it will look more matte, which has been my experience with using Tarrago and Lumiere. But Tarrago DEFINITELY turned out more matte than Lumiere. HTH And let me know how it turns out, bc I am going to need help with my future project too, LOL.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OH NO!  I'm glad you used a tester shoe.  Did you do it to patent leather?



BoriquaNina said:


> So I thought I'd post a follow up. I used the Metallic paint; I ended up using Rustoleum instead of Krylon but it was a TERRIBLE idea! LOL
> 
> On the heel and platform it turned out *ok* which is great since that's the part that will remain plain HOWEVER on the uppers it was horrible. Pretty much any part that flexes it just cracks and flakes. I prepped like crazy too! Good thing it was on my test shoe! So I definitely would not recommend it. I ended up having to sand it all off and using Lumiere.


----------



## frick&frack

beautifully colored crystals!!!


vuittonamour said:


> here's a photo of my pigalle in silver tarrago. they were an ugly gold yellow which you can still see in the pic. when i have a chance to finish these i will go back over that to make sure it's hidden. oh, these are light sapphire AB crystals i believe. oh, and btw that ugly carpet is not in my house, lol. it was on a cruise ship.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hi ladies!

I'm ready to start another strassing project! I've been thinking that my nude Pigalle 85s are a little too plain and would like to bling them up!

What colour crystals do you think would be a good match? I'm hoping to not have to dye my shoes and would like to keep it neutral/nude!

I've bought sample crystals for Light Peach, Silk and Golden Shadow which is my favourite at the moment, I'm hoping they won't look weird against the nude? Will post pictures once I get them! Any other colours I should consider?

Here's a picture of the nude:






TIA!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I know! I wanted to make sure it would work out before ordering my Lady Peeps. 

No not patent. I was thinking it might work better on patent though. What do you think?

For now I'm just going to stick with the all black Very Mix recreation and use my tester shoe for paints and possibly do a silver Pigalili later.



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> OH NO! I'm glad you used a tester shoe. Did you do it to patent leather?


----------



## Dessye

BoriquaNina said:


> I know! I wanted to make sure it would work out before ordering my Lady Peeps.
> 
> No not patent. I was thinking it might work better on patent though. What do you think?
> 
> For now I'm just going to stick with the all black Very Mix recreation and use my tester shoe for paints and possibly do a silver Pigalili later.



Wow, a black Very Mix???   I might hire you to do one for me


----------



## DariaD

Ok, so after reading this forum for a while I became really obsessed with strassing idea. Before touching any of CL I've decided to try strass heels of my extra-cheap stilettos and this was the best decision I could ever make. Otherwise I would totally ruin pair of CL, because things weren't as easy as I imagined.

Soo.. one heel is ready and one to go, but I run out of SS10 
Made a photo of what I have so far, what do you ladies think? My eyes so tired and blurry I cant really tell if I am happy or not with the result.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think the golden shadow would be a great color to use.  I also really like silk, and not sure if you like the AB effect, but silk AB is also really pretty!  Good Luck and can't wait to see the progress!



lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm ready to start another strassing project! I've been thinking that my nude Pigalle 85s are a little too plain and would like to bling them up!
> 
> What colour crystals do you think would be a good match? I'm hoping to not have to dye my shoes and would like to keep it neutral/nude!
> 
> I've bought sample crystals for Light Peach, Silk and Golden Shadow which is my favourite at the moment, I'm hoping they won't look weird against the nude? Will post pictures once I get them! Any other colours I should consider?
> 
> Here's a picture of the nude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

No, I don't think you'd need to dye first.  I mean, you could if you wanted to, it couldn't hurt really, but I don't think it's necessary.  You will be covering the color completely anyway with glue AND glitter, so I doubt you'd even see the background at all.  What color are you glittering?




vuittonamour said:


> do you ladies think i need to dye a pair of white shoes for glittering? i want to glitter them a silvery color, so i am not sure if any of the white would show through? TIA!


----------



## poppyseed

vuittonamour said:


> do you ladies think i need to dye a pair of white shoes for glittering? i want to glitter them a silvery color, so i am not sure if any of the white would show through? TIA!


 

I agree with Oakenfoldgodess! I have glittered 2 pairs so far and the base doesn't show through at all.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Have you glittered suede?



poppyseed said:


> I agree with Oakenfoldgodess! I have glittered 2 pairs so far and the base doesn't show through at all.


----------



## BoriquaNina

LoL Thanks. I am ordering my LPs this weekend. I am OBSESSED with the all black VM and cant wait to get started.



Dessye said:


> Wow, a black Very Mix???  I might hire you to do one for me


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I asked earlier but my post probably got lost-- is it possible to DIY strass a black patent peep toe? Will the stones hold to a patent leather shoe? Thanks!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I asked earlier but my post probably got lost-- is it possible to DIY strass a black patent peep toe? Will the stones hold to a patent leather shoe? Thanks!!



Of course! Your best bet will be using E6000.. stronger bond than Gem-Tec!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I think the golden shadow would be a great color to use.  I also really like silk, and not sure if you like the AB effect, but silk AB is also really pretty!  Good Luck and can't wait to see the progress!



I don't mind AB but I find the shimmer is too bluey-pink! I think the golden shadow has a nice coating on them that's not too opaque!

Thank you!! The crystals should be here in about a week.. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Have you glittered suede?


 

No, both of the pairs I've done were canvas type of material...are you thinking of glittering suede? I can imagine it would stick well...


----------



## vuittonamour

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> No, I don't think you'd need to dye first. I mean, you could if you wanted to, it couldn't hurt really, but I don't think it's necessary. You will be covering the color completely anyway with glue AND glitter, so I doubt you'd even see the background at all. What color are you glittering?


 
i plan to glitter a silvery/gold over white. i have to go to the craft store to find the color glitter i want. when i was there before i saw martha stewarts "white gold" that i really liked but i wasn't sure if the gold specs in that would stand out too much and then it would just look weird. so i have to see, but i want it to be almost a mix between the two so you can't tell if it's really silver or gold. i am wearing them with a champagne dress for my engagement party. i already bought another color glitter for another reason so when i get home today i will see if i like the way that color looks. the belt on my dress will be more silvery than anything though.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I have these blush suede ron ron's that I HAVE to do something with.  I cannot leave them as is.  I have these gold heel/tip linen No Prive that I painted the canvas almost a framboise color, and was going to strass them in Volcano (leaving the heels and tips gold).  But I LOVE volcano so much, I think it needs a whole shoe, not just the body of a slingback, so I'm thinking about dying or painting the suede and strassing them in volcano, and going a different route with the No Prive slingbacks.  Since they're already a dark pink/purple, what are my options???  Also, do you think dying suede is going to be ok?  It doesn't have to be perfect, since I'll be strassing over it.  TIA!



poppyseed said:


> No, both of the pairs I've done were canvas type of material...are you thinking of glittering suede? I can imagine it would stick well...


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I have these blush suede ron ron's that I HAVE to do something with. I cannot leave them as is. I have these gold heel/tip linen No Prive that I painted the canvas almost a framboise color, and was going to strass them in Volcano (leaving the heels and tips gold). But I LOVE volcano so much, I think it needs a whole shoe, not just the body of a slingback, so I'm thinking about dying or painting the suede and strassing them in volcano, and going a different route with the No Prive slingbacks. Since they're already a dark pink/purple, what are my options??? Also, do you think dying suede is going to be ok? It doesn't have to be perfect, since I'll be strassing over it. TIA!


 

I am not sure about dying suede. So far I have only used Tarrago and I think it's not suitable for suede, only leather and canvas...


----------



## NANI1972

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I have these blush suede ron ron's that I HAVE to do something with. I cannot leave them as is. I have these gold heel/tip linen No Prive that I painted the canvas almost a framboise color, and was going to strass them in Volcano (leaving the heels and tips gold). But I LOVE volcano so much, I think it needs a whole shoe, not just the body of a slingback, so I'm thinking about dying or painting the suede and strassing them in volcano, and going a different route with the No Prive slingbacks. Since they're already a dark pink/purple, what are my options??? Also, do you think dying suede is going to be ok? It doesn't have to be perfect, since I'll be strassing over it. TIA!


 I know DIYers have dyed thier suede before and like you said it doesn't have to be perfect if you are strassing them. Purple with Volcano would be amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, I want a really dark eggplant purple color or even black against the volcano.  What do you think would be best to dye suede?  Tarrago?  It seems to be lighter than Lumiere, which is thicker and has better coverage.  I just need color, not a lot of thickness or absorption.  I don't want to create a "layer" of paint over the suede, bc I don't want it to peel of, etc.



NANI1972 said:


> I know DIYers have dyed thier suede before and like you said it doesn't have to be perfect if you are strassing them. Purple with Volcano would be amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hmmm, thanks. I need to find something, and everything online says DO NOT dye suede, lol.  But I think it could be done....especially since they're not going to be worn AS IS. But I just need to find the right dye.



poppyseed said:


> I am not sure about dying suede. So far I have only used Tarrago and I think it's not suitable for suede, only leather and canvas...


----------



## NANI1972

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks, I want a really dark eggplant purple color or even black against the volcano. What do you think would be best to dye suede? Tarrago? It seems to be lighter than Lumiere, which is thicker and has better coverage. I just need color, not a lot of thickness or absorption. I don't want to create a "layer" of paint over the suede, bc I don't want it to peel of, etc.


 I'm not sure what to use for suede but I think that he Tarrago would be ok. I ordered from a site before that was actually a cobbler selling the dye and he was very helpful. Maybe call a cobbler you have used before and ask what they recommed. I can't wait to see them once your done!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, I'll do that.  I live in NYC, so there are plenty of cobblers around! LOL

Do you think the purple or black background would be better?



NANI1972 said:


> I'm not sure what to use for suede but I think that he Tarrago would be ok. I ordered from a site before that was actually a cobbler selling the dye and he was very helpful. Maybe call a cobbler you have used before and ask what they recommed. I can't wait to see them once your done!


----------



## NANI1972

I think the dark purple would be better. The original pigalle and RonRon volcano has a purple background. I'm hopeing to one day do a DIY in this myself. GL!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks for your help!  I'm searching for dye now.



NANI1972 said:


> I think the dark purple would be better. The original pigalle and RonRon volcano has a purple background. I'm hopeing to one day do a DIY in this myself. GL!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Maybe one of these?

http://wardrobesupplies.com/store/angelus_suede.html

http://wardrobesupplies.com/store/fiebingss.html



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks for your help! I'm searching for dye now.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Oooohhh, thank you. That should be perfect!  And I'm in the area, so it should get here super quick...



BoriquaNina said:


> Maybe one of these?
> 
> http://wardrobesupplies.com/store/angelus_suede.html
> 
> http://wardrobesupplies.com/store/fiebingss.html


----------



## BoriquaNina

No problem!
I can't wait to see your latest project! You do amazing work!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Oooohhh, thank you. That should be perfect! And I'm in the area, so it should get here super quick...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies! 

Before and after shots.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Absolutely Beautiful! I love Jet crystals! Great Job! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


----------



## LVoepink

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


 
they look fabulous!


----------



## chloe speaks

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Oooohhh, thank you. That should be perfect!  And I'm in the area, so it should get here super quick...



*Oakenfold:* if you live in NYC, you should visit Manhattan Wardrobe Supplies personally sometime - it is aahmazing - lots of shoe comfort supplies, and of course everything else. 

I was just there the day before yesterday buying Tarrago Dye kits for my new DIY Strass. I'm dyeing a pair of* Yoyos Dark Purple* too for *VOLCANO*!


----------



## soleilbrun

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


 You did a fantastic job, they look great!!


----------



## gheaden

Inspiring work!!!!

For those of you that had to sand down your shoes, did you just use regular sandpaper by hand or a tool?  My wife isn't wearing her chunky glitter, so I want to surprise her with a strassed pair.

Thanks


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> Absolutely Beautiful! I love Jet crystals! Great Job!





LVoepink said:


> they look fabulous!





soleilbrun said:


> You did a fantastic job, they look great!!



thank youuuuuu


----------



## NANI1972

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


 Gorgeous! Can you show us some modeling pics?!


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous...great work!  love love LOVE jet crystals!!!


dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Amazing work, plus you can't beat the background/view! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous! Can you show us some modeling pics?!



will post over the next couple days!!! 



frick&frack said:


> fabulous...great work!  love love LOVE jet crystals!!!



thank you soo much 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Amazing work, plus you can't beat the background/view!



Hell yeah! NYC FTW


----------



## Stacyy

You ladies are so amazing and so creative! I had a blast looking through all the wonderful work you ladies have done.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! What is the best place to buy the swarovski crystals? I need to replace a crystal. Is hotfix the V shaped crystals? I need that


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## jeNYC

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! What is the best place to buy the swarovski crystals? I need to replace a crystal. Is hotfix the V shaped crystals? I need that


 

not sure what u mean by V shaped.  but i buy mine from www.lovetocrystal.com you can email them for a 10% discount code and they will continue to email you the codes after every purchase.  that site offers the crystals lower than http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/ and http://www.rhinestoneshop.com/ and i have purchased from all 3 sites.


----------



## Moonbeam1976

gheaden said:


> Inspiring work!!!!
> 
> For those of you that had to sand down your shoes, did you just use regular sandpaper by hand or a tool?  My wife isn't wearing her chunky glitter, so I want to surprise her with a strassed pair.
> 
> Thanks



oh my god -- you are such a sweetie -- she is so lucky -- where can i get one of you cloned ??


----------



## Moonbeam1976

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.



oh my god these are amazing -- you should start your own business


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful!!!





Moonbeam1976 said:


> oh my god these are amazing -- you should start your own business



thank youuuu :kiss:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! What is the best place to buy the swarovski crystals? I need to replace a crystal. Is hotfix the V shaped crystals? I need that



Hotfix crystals are iron on rhinestones


----------



## dc419

Wow! You did an amazing job! I love the jet crystals!


dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished strassing these a couple days ago, just got around to taking pictures  There's over 7000 jet crystals on these babies!
> 
> Before and after shots.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeNYC said:


> not sure what u mean by V shaped.  but i buy mine from www.lovetocrystal.com you can email them for a 10% discount code and they will continue to email you the codes after every purchase.  that site offers the crystals lower than http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/ and http://www.rhinestoneshop.com/ and i have purchased from all 3 sites.





dirtyaddiction said:


> Hotfix crystals are iron on rhinestones


Thank you I need to replace a crystal on a metal piece and there is a "V" shaped hole where the diamonds go in. I am not sure how to explain it lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you I need to replace a crystal on a metal piece and there is a "V" shaped hole where the diamonds go in. I am not sure how to explain it lol



i know what you're talking about! You need a pointed back rhinestone. http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/rhinestones-pointed-back/


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dc419 said:


> Wow! You did an amazing job! I love the jet crystals!



thank youuuu


----------



## dc419

Vampire bites on my black patent bianca.....
Aren't they painful to look at?!


----------



## dc419

Previous post shows the vampire bites.
I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match.  First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect.  It was more orange than red.  It also peeled when I would apply too much paint.  So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red.  This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red.  I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out.  It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.









Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr

Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

HOLY CRAP! You did a great job! Would def love to know what you did!


----------



## Luv n bags

dc419 said:


> I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match. First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect. It was more orange than red. It also peeled when I would apply too much paint. So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
> Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red. This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red. I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
> Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
> I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out. It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
> In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.


 
Fantastic job!


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations...they look perfect!


dc419 said:


> Previous post shows the vampire bites.
> I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match.  First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect.  It was more orange than red.  It also peeled when I would apply too much paint.  So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
> Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red.  This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red.  I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
> Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
> I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out.  It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.
> 
> Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
> In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> i know what you're talking about! You need a pointed back rhinestone. http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/rhinestones-pointed-back/



That's it Yay! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

AMAZING JOB!!! Wow! How did you do it?! I always stay away from buying "bitten" shoes because they never seem to look right again but yours look perfect!



dc419 said:


> Previous post shows the vampire bites.
> I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match. First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect. It was more orange than red. It also peeled when I would apply too much paint. So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
> Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red. This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red. I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
> Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
> I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out. It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
> In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.


----------



## chloe speaks

dc419 said:


> Previous post shows the vampire bites.
> I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match.  First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect.  It was more orange than red.  It also peeled when I would apply too much paint.  So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
> Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red.  This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red.  I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
> Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
> I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out.  It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
> In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.



Good Job *dc419! *they turned out way better than new!


----------



## elle7

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Aww, thank you.  Yours are going to be insanely gorgeous! You just wait.  Sparkly shoes in general are just to die for, but when you create them yourself, you have such a sense of pride when wearing them.  I can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I bought color #501, silver.




I really hope so! The silver dye should arrive tommorrow and then I can get this show on the road - I can't wait to get started!!! A few crystals I've ordered are beginning to arrive (larger sizes I know I won't use so much of), so in the meantime I'd like to order more of the crystals i'll use most...which sizes do you think I should order 1,440 of?? I was thinking 6ss 8ss and 10ss, would this sound correct? Just don't want to order anything I don't need! Can't wait to start posting progress pics!


----------



## elle7

vuittonamour said:


> here's a photo of my pigalle in silver tarrago. they were an ugly gold yellow which you can still see in the pic. when i have a chance to finish these i will go back over that to make sure it's hidden. oh, these are light sapphire AB crystals i believe. oh, and btw that ugly carpet is not in my house, lol. it was on a cruise ship.



Thanks so much for posting your photos!  They're beautiful! Every pair of strassed shoes I see gets me so excited about starting my own pair!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

elle7 said:


> I really hope so! The silver dye should arrive tommorrow and then I can get this show on the road - I can't wait to get started!!! A few crystals I've ordered are beginning to arrive (larger sizes I know I won't use so much of), so in the meantime I'd like to order more of the crystals i'll use most...which sizes do you think I should order 1,440 of?? I was thinking 6ss 8ss and 10ss, would this sound correct? Just don't want to order anything I don't need! Can't wait to start posting progress pics!



how many of each size have you already ordered? And, the crystal sizes you're using? I tend to use 1440 ss8's and 10's


----------



## LVoepink

dc419 said:


> Previous post shows the vampire bites.
> I could not look at my biancas without being sad with the two hideous holes on them so...my DBF and I got to work! We went to home depot and lowes and even sherwin williams to find paint that would match.  First, I tried the Behr Bijou Red, but it wasn't perfect.  It was more orange than red.  It also peeled when I would apply too much paint.  So, next I went to sherwin williams, but they were no help at all and practically manhandled my CLs!
> Then I went to lowes and bought water based Valspar fabulous red.  This was a much better color match for my Bianca. IMO, I would recommend the fabulous red over the bijou red.  I can tell you all what I did if you all would like to know.
> Well, here are the after pictures WITHOUT the holes!
> I will ask my DBF to take more pictures another day when the sun is out.  It was gloomy today when he took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Can you tell which shoe was fixed??
> In person, you can not tell unless you are holding it directly up to your face.


 
great job!! I cannot tell!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

What size shoe are you?  IMO I think the larger stones are the ones that "pop" more.  You don't want to go overboard, but I think at least 3 gross is enough.  Also, the smaller stones are the ones that are going to fill in the gaps if you're wanting them super close together.  Buy a lot of those.



elle7 said:


> I really hope so! The silver dye should arrive tommorrow and then I can get this show on the road - I can't wait to get started!!! A few crystals I've ordered are beginning to arrive (larger sizes I know I won't use so much of), so in the meantime I'd like to order more of the crystals i'll use most...which sizes do you think I should order 1,440 of?? I was thinking 6ss 8ss and 10ss, would this sound correct? Just don't want to order anything I don't need! Can't wait to start posting progress pics!


----------



## gheaden

*dc418*, I love it when the male half gets involved.  Congrat on the keeper.  Great work.

*dirtyaddiction*, I'll be your first customer when you start your strassing business.  You did a bang-up job.



Moonbeam1976 said:


> oh my god -- you are such a sweetie -- she is so lucky -- where can i get one of you cloned ??



Nah, my wife makes me want to be sweet.  All the credit to her.


----------



## dc419

dirtyaddiction said:


> HOLY CRAP! You did a great job! Would def love to know what you did!


*dirtyaddiction*, Thank you!! It took us awhile to do because we didn't like the first couple of paint colors we used.  I will post a how-to later.


tigertrixie said:


> Fantastic job!


*tigertrixie*, Thank you so much!!


frick&frack said:


> congratulations...they look perfect!


*frick&frack*, Perfect? yayyyyy!  Thank you!!


BoriquaNina said:


> AMAZING JOB!!! Wow! How did you do it?! I always stay away from buying "bitten" shoes because they never seem to look right again but yours look perfect!


*BoriquaNina*, Thank you very much! I will post a how-to later.  I used to stay away too, but these were a great deal IMO so I took the risk and I'm glad people can not notice!


chloe speaks said:


> Good Job *dc419! *they turned out way better than new!


*chloe speaks*, wow better than new...thank you so much!! I'm so glad that all our time and effort was worth it!


LVoepink said:


> great job!! I cannot tell!


*LVoepink*, Yayy so glad that it's not noticeable! Thank you!


gheaden said:


> *dc418*, I love it when the male half gets involved.  Congrat on the keeper.  Great work.


*gheaden*, hahhaa ya my DBF does a lot for me and my CL addiction!


----------



## DariaD

Finally finished my test nonCL-shoes! 
They are not perfect at all but still looking good and very shiny IRL. 
Huuuuge thanks to this forum and all the ladies who shared their techniques and tips, I would never do it without you! 

Now have to get myself pair of CL for full-shoe strassing project.


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look fab! Good job! Can't wait to see what comes next! 



DariaD said:


> Finally finished my test nonCL-shoes!
> They are not perfect at all but still looking good and very shiny IRL.
> Huuuuge thanks to this forum and all the ladies who shared their techniques and tips, I would never do it without you!
> 
> Now have to get myself pair of CL for full-shoe strassing project.


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> Finally finished my test nonCL-shoes!
> They are not perfect at all but still looking good and very shiny IRL.
> Huuuuge thanks to this forum and all the ladies who shared their techniques and tips, I would never do it without you!
> 
> Now have to get myself pair of CL for full-shoe strassing project.


 
Wow you did an amazing job!! Can't wait to see your CLs!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> Finally finished my test nonCL-shoes!
> They are not perfect at all but still looking good and very shiny IRL.
> Huuuuge thanks to this forum and all the ladies who shared their techniques and tips, I would never do it without you!
> 
> Now have to get myself pair of CL for full-shoe strassing project.



they look awesome!!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
(sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )

Before:







After:


----------



## aoqtpi

BoriquaNina said:


> Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
> There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
> (sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Lovely! Did you sew the leather together, where the strap was removed?


----------



## Nolia

BoriquaNina said:


> Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
> There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
> (sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Mod pics!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Glued with E6000 deep into the channel using a syringe. Then applied pressure so it would stay tight. I definitely wouldn't suggest snipping the straps if you're not strassing the shoes after. Here's a pic post snip and paint. The color didn't photograph very well but it is a silvery purple/pink color. (sorry the pictures are so huge)










aoqtpi said:


> Lovely! Did you sew the leather together, where the strap was removed?





I strassed them for someone else, not mine. Sorry. 



Nolia said:


> Mod pics!!


----------



## aoqtpi

BoriquaNina said:


> Glued with E6000 deep into the channel using a syringe. Then applied pressure so it would stay tight. I definitely wouldn't suggest snipping the straps if you're not strassing the shoes after. Here's a pic post snip and paint. The color didn't photograph very well but it is a silvery purple/pink color. (sorry the pictures are so huge)



Thanks for indulging me! You do fantastic work!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! I live to strass, lately! LOL 



aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for indulging me! You do fantastic work!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

aoqtpi said:


> Lovely! Did you sew the leather together, where the strap was removed?





That is simply gorgeous!!!

Yes, mod pics please!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
> There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
> (sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



I love those! You did a fantastic job! 

I just bought a pair of Dafs, trying to figure out what color I want to strass them


----------



## dc419

*Pictures of vampire bites:*
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-177.html
*After pictures:*
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-178.html
*More pictures:*
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/instant-reveal-with-a-makeover-699811.html

*How to get rid of vampire bites:*

Materials:
*several Q-tips
*2 small cloth/towel (one damp, one dry)
*3M painter's tape
*1 inch paint brush (NOTE:Make sure they are not too cheap or the hairs will fall out and get stuck in the paint. I used royal crafter's choice grip 9700. Found at hobby lobby. They have blue handles.)
*revlon crazyshine nail buffer
*70% isopropyl alcohol
*Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler
*sanding sponge blocks in 180, 320, and 360 grit. (NOTE: Cut into small blocks to make it easier to work with.)
*Paint: Valspar (from Lowe's) 1011-2 Fabulous Red semi-gloss, water-based
 (NOTE: I wanted to get high gloss but my Lowe's did not have it, so I went with semi-gloss.  It was not as shiny as the original CL paint, so I had to compromise and I used Dior clear top coat nail polish to add more shine.  Although, it is a bit more shiny than the original CL paint, shinier looked better than dull. Also, I used Dior top coat because it is more watery and easier to apply a thin layer than other brand clear coats.)

Here are some pictures of the materials for your reference:

























Steps:

1) Tape off the area that your are not going to do any work on with the 3M painter's tape. I recommend taping only where the leather is and not above or below it or it will leave a raised line where you peel the tape off.  Make sure to also tape around the whole heel. 





2) Fill the holes with Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler.  It will turn white when it is dried. Make sure it is completely dried then sand using 320 grit.  Sand around it until it is leveled.  You might have to repeat this several times.




Note: I taped off the bottom but do not do this when you are painting or it will leave a raised line after you peel the tape off!

3) Paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. Leave enough space above and below that you don't mind painting later. Let it dry completely then sand using 180, then 320, then 360 grit.  Then wipe with a damp cloth then dry it off with a dry cloth.  Repeat with painting, sanding, and wiping until you feel everything is leveled. Wash and dry the paint brush with each repeat.  This will help the brush not clump.
Note: I told you all to leave some space above and below because when you sand, you will need to sand *all* 4 of the edges and this will make you sand a bigger area.  So if you start with a large area, you will start sanding into the logo. When you paint again, make sure to leave the same amount of space.  For example, if you painted 1 inch and left a cm above and below, make sure to paint the same 1 inch and leave the cm above and below unpainted as before.

4) When you feel everything is leveled, you need to sand with only the 360 grit one more time.  Then clean the area then paint a thin layer horizontally across the area.  *However*, this time also paint a little above and below the area you were working with. This will help blend the paint of your Fabulous red and the original CL paint.

5) After everything is dried, you will need to use the *white* side of the Revlon crazy shine nail buffer to buff out the small dents/ scratches on the paint. This will also give the paint a shine.

6) This step is if you did not buy the high gloss paint, but instead bought the semi-gloss like I did.  (Skip ahead if you bought high gloss.) You will need to use the Dior clear top coat to paint the area.  Do not overlap previous sections.

7) When everything is dried, slowly peel off the painter's tape.  You will see that some paint might have slipped under the tape or you did not tape it perfectly.  To clean up the excess paint in the trim, you can use a q-tip and 70% isoproply alcohol.  To prevent the q-tip from being over soaked in the alcohol, I used a wipe to soak my q-tip.





That's it! You are all done! 
This is a long process and takes a lot of patience.
I hope I was clear in the directions, please feel free to PM me with questions or concerns.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Awesome! Thank you for posting this! Now I'll think twice about buying bitten shoes!



dc419 said:


> *Pictures of vampire bites:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-177.html
> *After pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-178.html
> *More pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/instant-reveal-with-a-makeover-699811.html
> 
> *How to get rid of vampire bites:*
> 
> Materials:
> *several Q-tips
> *2 small cloth/towel (one damp, one dry)
> *3M painter's tape
> *1 inch paint brush (NOTE:Make sure they are not too cheap or the hairs will fall out and get stuck in the paint. I used royal crafter's choice grip 9700. Found at hobby lobby. They have blue handles.)
> *revlon crazyshine nail buffer
> *70% isopropyl alcohol
> *Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler
> *sanding sponge blocks in 180, 320, and 360 grit. (NOTE: Cut into small blocks to make it easier to work with.)
> *Paint: Valspar (from Lowe's) 1011-2 Fabulous Red semi-gloss, water-based
> (NOTE: I wanted to get high gloss but my Lowe's did not have it, so I went with semi-gloss. It was not as shiny as the original CL paint, so I had to compromise and I used Dior clear top coat nail polish to add more shine. Although, it is a bit more shiny than the original CL paint, shinier looked better than dull. Also, I used Dior top coat because it is more watery and easier to apply a thin layer than other brand clear coats.)
> 
> Here are some pictures of the materials for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 1) Tape off the area that your are not going to do any work on with the 3M painter's tape. I recommend taping only where the leather is and not above or below it or it will leave a raised line where you peel the tape off. Make sure to also tape around the whole heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Fill the holes with Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler. It will turn white when it is dried. Make sure it is completely dried then sand using 320 grit. Sand around it until it is leveled. You might have to repeat this several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I taped off the bottom but do not do this when you are painting or it will leave a raised line after you peel the tape off!
> 
> 3) Paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. Leave enough space above and below that you don't mind painting later. Let it dry completely then sand using 180, then 320, then 360 grit. Then wipe with a damp cloth then dry it off with a dry cloth. Repeat with painting, sanding, and wiping until you feel everything is leveled. Wash and dry the paint brush with each repeat. This will help the brush not clump.
> Note: I told you all to leave some space above and below because when you sand, you will need to sand *all* 4 of the edges and this will make you sand a bigger area. So if you start with a large area, you will start sanding into the logo. When you paint again, make sure to leave the same amount of space. For example, if you painted 1 inch and left a cm above and below, make sure to paint the same 1 inch and leave the cm above and below unpainted as before.
> 
> 4) When you feel everything is leveled, you need to sand with only the 360 grit one more time. Then clean the area then paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. *However*, this time also paint a little above and below the area you were working with. This will help blend the paint of your Fabulous red and the original CL paint.
> 
> 5) After everything is dried, you will need to use the *white* side of the Revlon crazy shine nail buffer to buff out the small dents/ scratches on the paint. This will also give the paint a shine.
> 
> 6) This step is if you did not buy the high gloss paint, but instead bought the semi-gloss like I did. (Skip ahead if you bought high gloss.) You will need to use the Dior clear top coat to paint the area. Do not overlap previous sections.
> 
> 7) When everything is dried, slowly peel off the painter's tape. You will see that some paint might have slipped under the tape or you did not tape it perfectly. To clean up the excess paint in the trim, you can use a q-tip and 70% isoproply alcohol. To prevent the q-tip from being over soaked in the alcohol, I used a wipe to soak my q-tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! You are all done!
> This is a long process and takes a lot of patience.
> I hope I was clear in the directions, please feel free to PM me with questions or concerns.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! What colors did you have in mind? I will say I'm OBSESSED with the Jet Hematite Daffs.



dirtyaddiction said:


> I love those! You did a fantastic job!
> 
> I just bought a pair of Dafs, trying to figure out what color I want to strass them


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hats off to you sister! Those Daff's are TDF! 



BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! What colors did you have in mind? I will say I'm OBSESSED with the Jet Hematite Daffs.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dc419 said:


> *Pictures of vampire bites:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-177.html
> *After pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-178.html
> *More pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/instant-reveal-with-a-makeover-699811.html
> 
> *How to get rid of vampire bites:*
> 
> Materials:
> *several Q-tips
> *2 small cloth/towel (one damp, one dry)
> *3M painter's tape
> *1 inch paint brush (NOTE:Make sure they are not too cheap or the hairs will fall out and get stuck in the paint. I used royal crafter's choice grip 9700. Found at hobby lobby. They have blue handles.)
> *revlon crazyshine nail buffer
> *70% isopropyl alcohol
> *Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler
> *sanding sponge blocks in 180, 320, and 360 grit. (NOTE: Cut into small blocks to make it easier to work with.)
> *Paint: Valspar (from Lowe's) 1011-2 Fabulous Red semi-gloss, water-based
> (NOTE: I wanted to get high gloss but my Lowe's did not have it, so I went with semi-gloss.  It was not as shiny as the original CL paint, so I had to compromise and I used Dior clear top coat nail polish to add more shine.  Although, it is a bit more shiny than the original CL paint, shinier looked better than dull. Also, I used Dior top coat because it is more watery and easier to apply a thin layer than other brand clear coats.)
> 
> Here are some pictures of the materials for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 1) Tape off the area that your are not going to do any work on with the 3M painter's tape. I recommend taping only where the leather is and not above or below it or it will leave a raised line where you peel the tape off.  Make sure to also tape around the whole heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Fill the holes with Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler.  It will turn white when it is dried. Make sure it is completely dried then sand using 320 grit.  Sand around it until it is leveled.  You might have to repeat this several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I taped off the bottom but do not do this when you are painting or it will leave a raised line after you peel the tape off!
> 
> 3) Paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. Leave enough space above and below that you don't mind painting later. Let it dry completely then sand using 180, then 320, then 360 grit.  Then wipe with a damp cloth then dry it off with a dry cloth.  Repeat with painting, sanding, and wiping until you feel everything is leveled. Wash and dry the paint brush with each repeat.  This will help the brush not clump.
> Note: I told you all to leave some space above and below because when you sand, you will need to sand *all* 4 of the edges and this will make you sand a bigger area.  So if you start with a large area, you will start sanding into the logo. When you paint again, make sure to leave the same amount of space.  For example, if you painted 1 inch and left a cm above and below, make sure to paint the same 1 inch and leave the cm above and below unpainted as before.
> 
> 4) When you feel everything is leveled, you need to sand with only the 360 grit one more time.  Then clean the area then paint a thin layer horizontally across the area.  *However*, this time also paint a little above and below the area you were working with. This will help blend the paint of your Fabulous red and the original CL paint.
> 
> 5) After everything is dried, you will need to use the *white* side of the Revlon crazy shine nail buffer to buff out the small dents/ scratches on the paint. This will also give the paint a shine.
> 
> 6) This step is if you did not buy the high gloss paint, but instead bought the semi-gloss like I did.  (Skip ahead if you bought high gloss.) You will need to use the Dior clear top coat to paint the area.  Do not overlap previous sections.
> 
> 7) When everything is dried, slowly peel off the painter's tape.  You will see that some paint might have slipped under the tape or you did not tape it perfectly.  To clean up the excess paint in the trim, you can use a q-tip and 70% isoproply alcohol.  To prevent the q-tip from being over soaked in the alcohol, I used a wipe to soak my q-tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! You are all done!
> This is a long process and takes a lot of patience.
> I hope I was clear in the directions, please feel free to PM me with questions or concerns.



thank you for posting this!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! What colors did you have in mind? I will say I'm OBSESSED with the Jet Hematite Daffs.



not sure yet, maybe aqua like the ones on the welcome page of the site? Staying away from black though since i already strassed my biancas with Jet


----------



## DariaD

BoriquaNina, myu3160, dirtyaddiction  thank you so much, girls!

dc419  vampire bites fixing is incredible, thumbs up!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!!!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hats off to you sister! Those Daff's are TDF!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Good point. The aqua is beautiful! I also think Fire Opal would look awesome for some reason.I can't wait to see what you decide on.



dirtyaddiction said:


> not sure yet, maybe aqua like the ones on the welcome page of the site? Staying away from black though since i already strassed my biancas with Jet


----------



## gheaden

Great write-up on fixing vampire bites.


----------



## laurenam

Hi Ladies! I just purchased these. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140593414383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Any ideas? I'm open to anything.


----------



## dc419

DariaD said:


> BoriquaNina, myu3160, dirtyaddiction  thank you so much, girls!
> 
> dc419  vampire bites fixing is incredible, thumbs up!


*DariaD*, Thank you so much!! Great job on your non-CL strass! I love them! Can't wait for your CL DIY!


gheaden said:


> Great write-up on fixing vampire bites.


*gheaden,* Thank you!! I tried to be as detailed as I could without being too long


BoriquaNina said:


> Awesome! Thank you for posting this! Now I'll think twice about buying bitten shoes!


*BoriquaNina*, Thank you!! Great job on your daf strass! They look amazing! Too bad you can't show us any mod shots


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you! I just bought a bitten pair and need to repair them. I will be sure to post pics and use your strategy! 



dc419 said:


> *Pictures of vampire bites:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-177.html
> *After pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-178.html
> *More pictures:*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/instant-reveal-with-a-makeover-699811.html
> 
> *How to get rid of vampire bites:*
> 
> Materials:
> *several Q-tips
> *2 small cloth/towel (one damp, one dry)
> *3M painter's tape
> *1 inch paint brush (NOTE:Make sure they are not too cheap or the hairs will fall out and get stuck in the paint. I used royal crafter's choice grip 9700. Found at hobby lobby. They have blue handles.)
> *revlon crazyshine nail buffer
> *70% isopropyl alcohol
> *Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler
> *sanding sponge blocks in 180, 320, and 360 grit. (NOTE: Cut into small blocks to make it easier to work with.)
> *Paint: Valspar (from Lowe's) 1011-2 Fabulous Red semi-gloss, water-based
> (NOTE: I wanted to get high gloss but my Lowe's did not have it, so I went with semi-gloss. It was not as shiny as the original CL paint, so I had to compromise and I used Dior clear top coat nail polish to add more shine. Although, it is a bit more shiny than the original CL paint, shinier looked better than dull. Also, I used Dior top coat because it is more watery and easier to apply a thin layer than other brand clear coats.)
> 
> Here are some pictures of the materials for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 1) Tape off the area that your are not going to do any work on with the 3M painter's tape. I recommend taping only where the leather is and not above or below it or it will leave a raised line where you peel the tape off. Make sure to also tape around the whole heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Fill the holes with Dry Dex spackling & nail hole filler. It will turn white when it is dried. Make sure it is completely dried then sand using 320 grit. Sand around it until it is leveled. You might have to repeat this several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I taped off the bottom but do not do this when you are painting or it will leave a raised line after you peel the tape off!
> 
> 3) Paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. Leave enough space above and below that you don't mind painting later. Let it dry completely then sand using 180, then 320, then 360 grit. Then wipe with a damp cloth then dry it off with a dry cloth. Repeat with painting, sanding, and wiping until you feel everything is leveled. Wash and dry the paint brush with each repeat. This will help the brush not clump.
> Note: I told you all to leave some space above and below because when you sand, you will need to sand *all* 4 of the edges and this will make you sand a bigger area. So if you start with a large area, you will start sanding into the logo. When you paint again, make sure to leave the same amount of space. For example, if you painted 1 inch and left a cm above and below, make sure to paint the same 1 inch and leave the cm above and below unpainted as before.
> 
> 4) When you feel everything is leveled, you need to sand with only the 360 grit one more time. Then clean the area then paint a thin layer horizontally across the area. *However*, this time also paint a little above and below the area you were working with. This will help blend the paint of your Fabulous red and the original CL paint.
> 
> 5) After everything is dried, you will need to use the *white* side of the Revlon crazy shine nail buffer to buff out the small dents/ scratches on the paint. This will also give the paint a shine.
> 
> 6) This step is if you did not buy the high gloss paint, but instead bought the semi-gloss like I did. (Skip ahead if you bought high gloss.) You will need to use the Dior clear top coat to paint the area. Do not overlap previous sections.
> 
> 7) When everything is dried, slowly peel off the painter's tape. You will see that some paint might have slipped under the tape or you did not tape it perfectly. To clean up the excess paint in the trim, you can use a q-tip and 70% isoproply alcohol. To prevent the q-tip from being over soaked in the alcohol, I used a wipe to soak my q-tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! You are all done!
> This is a long process and takes a lot of patience.
> I hope I was clear in the directions, please feel free to PM me with questions or concerns.


----------



## amazigrace

*dc419,* thank you so much for the DIY vampire bites.
Such a great idea and such an easy fix! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## fbj3936

laurenam said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased these.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140593414383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Any ideas? I'm open to anything.



Man, I was watching these for a project! Congrats on your new babies. I like a crazy, fun shoe project, so I was going to strass the gold heel and toe in Volcano and then either leave the front white and add little spikes or strass the white in white crystals (and maybe add spikes over the crystal).  Or you could do the "googley eyes" on the white part like The Deja Vu shoe on the CL website.

Have fun!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I was actually eyeing these! Great deal!

I had considered painting them a champagne color and strassing with Jonquil AB or painting red and doing a fire opal/light siam strass!



laurenam said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased these.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Any ideas? I'm open to anything.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BoriquaNina said:


> Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
> There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
> (sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


 
Wow!! I always love how you transform CLs.
I was having a look at the photos you posted in the DIY reference thread and you left me speechless!!!

Please I have some questions if you don't mind.

What type of brush do you use to apply the Lumiere paint on the shoes?
Also I see you mixed 3 colours together for the Dafs, I really loved the result. Did you put a particular ammount of each or no?

Thank you!!


----------



## amazigrace

*boriqua,* LOVE what you did to the Daffs.
They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hi! Thank you!
I use white nylon paint brushes. Usually a very thin pencil like one to paint along the edges of the sole and then a larger flat brush for the main areas of the shoe. I bought a pack of 10 different sized brushes at Joann's for about $8 before the 40% off coupon.

I didn't really measure my quantities. I just mixed them until I was happy with the result and made sure I had enough paint to do two coats on both shoes. I usually put them in the tiny tupperware containers for salad dressing so it doesn't dry out between coats and leave a tiny bit for touchups in the event that I missed a spot. For these I used Pearl Magenta (which looks nothing like the online photo at DharmaTrading), Pearl White and Super Sparkle.  I want to say it was about 2/5ths of Magenta and Pearl White with 1/5 of Super Sparkle? I hope that helps.



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!! I always love how you transform CLs.
> I was having a look at the photos you posted in the DIY reference thread and you left me speechless!!!
> 
> Please I have some questions if you don't mind.
> 
> What type of brush do you use to apply the Lumiere paint on the shoes?
> Also I see you mixed 3 colours together for the Dafs, I really loved the result. Did you put a particular ammount of each or no?
> 
> Thank you!!




Thank You! 



amazigrace said:


> boriqua, LOVE what you did to the Daffs.
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Loving this thread!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi! Thank you!
> I use white nylon paint brushes. Usually a very thin pencil like one to paint along the edges of the sole and then a larger flat brush for the main areas of the shoe. I bought a pack of 10 different sized brushes at Joann's for about $8 before the 40% off coupon.
> 
> I didn't really measure my quantities. I just mixed them until I was happy with the result and made sure I had enough paint to do two coats on both shoes. I usually put them in the tiny tupperware containers for salad dressing so it doesn't dry out between coats and leave a tiny bit for touchups in the event that I missed a spot. For these I used Pearl Magenta (which looks nothing like the online photo at DharmaTrading), Pearl White and Super Sparkle. I want to say it was about 2/5ths of Magenta and Pearl White with 1/5 of Super Sparkle? I hope that helps.


 

Thank you so much for your time and help. 
I find this very very helpful.
You're a star


----------



## frick&frack

DariaD said:


> Finally finished my test nonCL-shoes!
> They are not perfect at all but still looking good and very shiny IRL.
> Huuuuge thanks to this forum and all the ladies who shared their techniques and tips, I would never do it without you!
> 
> Now have to get myself pair of CL for full-shoe strassing project.


^such a beautiful combo of the nude patent with the strassed heel...great work!  looking forward to seeing your CLs strassed.




BoriquaNina said:


> Alrighty here are the final pics of Lady Dafs transformed into Crystal AB Daffodiles.
> There are well over 11,500 Swarovski Flatbacks on these babies!
> (sorry for the watermark, I was notified this week someone was claiming my work as their own  )


^simply amazing!  I just can't get over how many crystals are on these shoes!

one question, without the strap are they too heavy with all of those crystals to stay on while walking?  that would be my fear.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! Not at all. Without the strap they are just like any other Daffodile pump. Though the crystals added some weight Daffodiles are already pretty weighty. I think shipped they were about a half pound heavier than when I received them including all the extra packaging I put in the protect them.



frick&frack said:


> ^simply amazing! I just can't get over how many crystals are on these shoes!
> 
> one question, without the strap are they too heavy with all of those crystals to stay on while walking? that would be my fear.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Approximately how many crystals did you use for those Daffodile?  Great work on them.  From the paint color, to the finished product they are perfect!



BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you! Not at all. Without the strap they are just like any other Daffodile pump. Though the crystals added some weight Daffodiles are already pretty weighty. I think shipped they were about a half pound heavier than when I received them including all the extra packaging I put in the protect them.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! Around 11,500 total. Surprisingly enough they didn't take very long. If I remember correctly a total of around 80 gross?



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Approximately how many crystals did you use for those Daffodile? Great work on them. From the paint color, to the finished product they are perfect!


----------



## Nereavi

I don't know if this was posted but this boy is amazing

http://www.youtube.com/user/RedoMyShoes

http://redomyshoe.blogspot.com


----------



## vhdos

Hello
I know that this has been discussed (briefly) before, but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for.  Has anyone had any success with DIY and cork?  There is a pair on EBay that I'm watching and they have a leather upper with a cork heel & tip.  I hate the cork, but I was thinking of strassing the heels or painting (maybe sponge painting with a metallic paint) over the cork.  If anyone has strassed cork, which adhesive did you use (I typically use E6000 for my projects)?  Did you have any issues with the crystals falling off?  How about paint?  What brand?  Do I need a primer of sorts?  Any pics of successful DIY cork projects would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chloe speaks

Here's a pair that I've had for awhile, and wanted to re-dye. _They were a pretty beat up pair of *black City Girls*_. This is my second attempt to dye them. The first color just did not work! I still dream of the original CL Luggage colorway, but will continue to hold out for a pair on evilBay in my size in great condition.

I love this darker brown as much as a different and my own original DIY colorway!

*Dark Brown City Girl*


----------



## chloe speaks

What do you think I should do with these? I got these as a *dark brown Laminato* on eBay, and was going to do a *Volcano Strass* after dyeing to purple.






After 2 coats of *Tarrago Purple*, I sponge dabbed a thin coat of *Lumiere silver*. I really like it as it is...

Should I still Strass?


----------



## poppyseed

I think they look great as they are and I would always find use for a purple pair even if I had 20  but at the same time I think Volcano looks great on purple, I actually prefer it to volcano on gold base...maybe wear them for a bit and see how much use they get as they are...?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chloe speaks said:


> What do you think I should do with these? I got these as a *dark brown Laminato* on eBay, and was going to do a *Volcano Strass* after dyeing to purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 coats of *Tarrago Purple*, I sponge dabbed a thin coat of *Lumiere silver*. I really like it as it is...
> 
> Should I still Strass?



because you really like it as it is i wouldn't strass it. You can always strass them later!


----------



## marbella8

I would wear them for a while, and then strass them.


----------



## frick&frack

chloe speaks said:


> Here's a pair that I've had for awhile, and wanted to re-dye. _They were a pretty beat up pair of *black City Girls*_. This is my second attempt to dye them. The first color just did not work! I still dream of the original CL Luggage colorway, but will continue to hold out for a pair on evilBay in my size in great condition.
> 
> I love this darker brown as much as a different and my own original DIY colorway!


^they turned out to be a great color!




chloe speaks said:


> What do you think I should do with these? I got these as a *dark brown Laminato* on eBay, and was going to do a *Volcano Strass* after dyeing to purple.
> 
> After 2 coats of *Tarrago Purple*, I sponge dabbed a thin coat of *Lumiere silver*. I really like it as it is...
> 
> Should I still Strass?


^I like that color.  why don't you wear them for a while & see if that color coordinates well with your wardrobe.  if not, you can strass them volcano.


----------



## BoriquaNina

GREAT JOB!



chloe speaks said:


> Here's a pair that I've had for awhile, and wanted to re-dye. _They were a pretty beat up pair of *black City Girls*_. This is my second attempt to dye them. The first color just did not work! I still dream of the original CL Luggage colorway, but will continue to hold out for a pair on evilBay in my size in great condition.
> 
> I love this darker brown as much as a different and my own original DIY colorway!
> 
> *Dark Brown City Girl*


 
I think if you like the color wear them as is for awhile. Strassing is always something you can attack later. 


chloe speaks said:


> What do you think I should do with these? I got these as a *dark brown Laminato* on eBay, and was going to do a *Volcano Strass* after dyeing to purple.
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 coats of *Tarrago Purple*, I sponge dabbed a thin coat of *Lumiere silver*. I really like it as it is...
> 
> Should I still Strass?


----------



## elitebysl

Hi guys, ok so I have recently purchased a nude kid leather pigalle 120. I am looking to strass them without having to dye the shoe in a different color. I looked up some threads and sites, it seems like silk and silk ab is a good option on a nude base. I have seen nude pigalles in silk but not silk ab and was wondering if anyone here have a nude kid base with silk ab strass that I can reference on, and if there are any other colors you recommend?! I would like something more neutral and wearable with outfits of all colors. Eventhough I see other beautiful colors other tpfers have, I know they will be more limiting for me to match. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! My shoe is in transit now and should be here in 2 days!! I'm hoping to get started as soon as I make a decision!! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## roussel

^ I think silk ab will be great on your nude pigalles. I have done a pair with silk and those work so well too.  With the silk ab they will be more sparkly, not much difference in color IMO.  also golden shadow is pretty. i am doing a pair now and it it turning out a beautiful nude color.  good luck!


----------



## elitebysl

roussel said:


> ^ I think silk ab will be great on your nude pigalles. I have done a pair with silk and those work so well too.  With the silk ab they will be more sparkly, not much difference in color IMO.  also golden shadow is pretty. i am doing a pair now and it it turning out a beautiful nude color.  good luck!




Roussel, thanks a lot for your advice. I will buy both stones to see which one I like. I have never seen golden shadow so I would like to see that too. Oh and would u mind sharing a pic of ur in progress golden shadow strass?


----------



## chloe speaks

Great minds think alike *poppyseed, dirtyaddiction, marbella8, frick&frack, boriquanina*! That's an awesome idea. Wear a bit, then Strass. It'll be like having two instead of one new pair of shoes...

Thanks for the compliments on the City Girls. I am really loving the *DIY Chestnut* colorway.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, Silk is a great choice!



elitebysl said:


> Roussel, thanks a lot for your advice. I will buy both stones to see which one I like. I have never seen golden shadow so I would like to see that too. Oh and would u mind sharing a pic of ur in progress golden shadow strass?


----------



## amazigrace

Be sure and listen to *roussel.* She is
the BEST at strassing. She has done some
beautiful shoes and for others, too.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

This may be a really dumb question, but what are shoes "vampire bitten"?  Is it a sample sale thing, etc?

I just received a pair of Open Lips today, which are gorgeous, but you can tell that the sole had the 'vampire bites", and they were repaired (not the best craftsmanship).  Just wondering why they get bitten, LOL.


----------



## roussel

amazigrace said:


> Be sure and listen to *roussel.* She is
> the BEST at strassing. She has done some
> beautiful shoes and for others, too.


 
Awww thanks dear


----------



## jamidee

Anyone here strassed framboise? 

I'm doing shoes for my friend's wedding and couldn't find pink glitter heels like I wanted. I've had trouble finding any style with a less than 100mm heel and in a large size. But, I found framboise simples. I was thinking of strassing just the heel to make them more special. I've got 10 days to do this so strassing the whole shoe isn't an option. What color crystals would you use? I need opinions as I've got to act fast!

I'm not sure if ordering the crystals at this point is an option and the local michael's doens't have many colors...


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but what are shoes "vampire bitten"?  Is it a sample sale thing, etc?
> 
> I just received a pair of Open Lips today, which are gorgeous, but you can tell that the sole had the 'vampire bites", and they were repaired (not the best craftsmanship).  Just wondering why they get bitten, LOL.




I think it means they were display shoes. They drill the holes to screw them to the display stand. (I've read that somewhere before... some brilliant TPF lady said this but I don't remember who...hmm?) But, I've seen it on the last chance shoes as well...MAYBE THE LAST CHANCE COMES FROM THE DISPLAYS?! haha anyhow, it's a terrible thing.


----------



## jamidee

Also, one more question that I've been meaning to ask. I wore my BN nude patent VPs and by the end of the night I had a red mark on one part of the patent leather. I've tried to scratch this off with my nail and can't get it to come off. You can tell that the patent isn't scuffed that it's on top of the shoe. Almost looks like red wax? Is there anything I can use to clean my shoe that isn't very abrasive or will ruin the shoe? 

Gasoline!? haha that's the only thing I can think of! I like red on my shoes but preferably just on the sole~!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, that makes sense...displays!  UGH!!! The vampire marks on my sole are right under the CL logo and above the "made in italy" stamp. The person I bought them from covered it, but now the sole is sort of matte instead of glossy, where the stamp is.  I could deal with this just fine, but when they covered the holes and re-painted it red, they used a black pen or marker to write a 5 number serial number over it.  So you can see it!  What to do...



jamidee said:


> I think it means they were display shoes. They drill the holes to screw them to the display stand. (I've read that somewhere before... some brilliant TPF lady said this but I don't remember who...hmm?) But, I've seen it on the last chance shoes as well...MAYBE THE LAST CHANCE COMES FROM THE DISPLAYS?! haha anyhow, it's a terrible thing.


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks, that makes sense...displays!  UGH!!! The vampire marks on my sole are right under the CL logo and above the "made in italy" stamp. The person I bought them from covered it, but now the sole is sort of matte instead of glossy, where the stamp is.  I could deal with this just fine, but when they covered the holes and re-painted it red, they used a black pen or marker to write a 5 number serial number over it.  So you can see it!  What to do...




I read somewhere where someone matched the color of the red sole perfectly. It's behr bijeaux.. I believe? They got it in Ultra glossy. I'm not sure this would cover the black number 5 but maybe it would make it lighter and it would definitely make them glossy again!!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> Anyone here strassed framboise?
> 
> I'm doing shoes for my friend's wedding and couldn't find pink glitter heels like I wanted. I've had trouble finding any style with a less than 100mm heel and in a large size. But, I found framboise simples. I was thinking of strassing just the heel to make them more special. I've got 10 days to do this so strassing the whole shoe isn't an option. What color crystals would you use? I need opinions as I've got to act fast!
> 
> I'm not sure if ordering the crystals at this point is an option and the local michael's doens't have many colors...




Also, the bridesmaid dresses are Fuchsia-ish with a dash of berry. I really want the heel to be pink like the rest of the shoe so I was thinking crystal ab wouldn't be a good option...But, I've never strassed pink before so ahh!! 

Her colors or black pink and her dress is of course.. white.


I've searched the forum for any pictures but, can't seem to find the framboise color so if any of you ladies have done some ... please post pics and give opinions!


----------



## amazigrace

*jamie,* the red marks are probably from the red soles.
They should come off with a little Un-Du, which is a sticker
remover and removes everything. You can get it here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=4574807995&ref=pd_sl_90hh6iinh9_b

I get red marks all over my wood floors and this is what I use
to get rid of them. You can also try some mild soap and water.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jamidee

I've looked at colors and can't decide between Light Siam AB, Siam AB, Fuchsia AB, and Rose AB. if anyone has worked with these colors on top of framboise or a color close to it.. please let me know.

Or should it not be an ab color since I'm only doing the heel and I want to keep that pink color throughout?


----------



## jamidee

amazigrace said:


> *jamie,* the red marks are probably from the red soles.
> They should come off with a little Un-Du, which is a sticker
> remover and removes everything. You can get it here:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=4574807995&ref=pd_sl_90hh6iinh9_b
> 
> I get red marks all over my wood floors and this is what I use
> to get rid of them. You can also try some mild soap and water.
> Hope this helps!




Thanks!! I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## elle7

Does anyone know how similar in person Preciosa flatbacks are to Swarovski? I just noticed the price difference after ordering my swarovskis and wondered? Has anyone used them on a DIY project??


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

If I did that, I would have to cover the CL stamp on the sole, it's literally like half the sole is matte looking. Not sure what happened, or what they did, but the shine is missing.  Do you think it's worth it to paint over it all, or just leave as is?














jamidee said:


> I read somewhere where someone matched the color of the red sole perfectly. It's behr bijeaux.. I believe? They got it in Ultra glossy. I'm not sure this would cover the black number 5 but maybe it would make it lighter and it would definitely make them glossy again!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm thinking since the vampire marks are still noticeable, there are a shiny and matte portion of the sole, AND someone wrote some sort of serial number in black pen or marker over the paint job, maybe I should send them back.  They were a purchase from the Bay, and the seller accepts returns.  They weren't cheap either....I don't know what to do.  The serial number really is visible....



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If I did that, I would have to cover the CL stamp on the sole, it's literally like half the sole is matte looking. Not sure what happened, or what they did, but the shine is missing.  Do you think it's worth it to paint over it all, or just leave as is?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

elle7 said:


> Does anyone know how similar in person Preciosa flatbacks are to Swarovski? I just noticed the price difference after ordering my swarovskis and wondered? Has anyone used them on a DIY project??



I had Preciosa on my prom dress and they looked fine but I'm not sure how they will look strassed compared to Swarovski. 

Quality wise, I wouldn't say it's inferior... just different. Preciosa only has 8 facets compared to the 12 or 14 on Swarovski... so they might sparkle less!

Swarovski has a huge range of colours and finishes, most of them are not available in Preciosa.

HTH


----------



## BoriquaNina

I actually made a crystal minaudiere for someone this month who chose Preciosa because it was less expensive. They do look different. Less facets. In my opinion they don't look as nice as the Swarovski 2028s or 2058s but they don't look bad.



elle7 said:


> Does anyone know how similar in person Preciosa flatbacks are to Swarovski? I just noticed the price difference after ordering my swarovskis and wondered? Has anyone used them on a DIY project??


----------



## BoriquaNina

Congrats on your open lips! I was just talking about how I want a pair!
If they were mine I would repaint the entire sole. It isn't an expensive project and if it's an improvement it's worth it IMO!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If I did that, I would have to cover the CL stamp on the sole, it's literally like half the sole is matte looking. Not sure what happened, or what they did, but the shine is missing. Do you think it's worth it to paint over it all, or just leave as is?


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If I did that, I would have to cover the CL stamp on the sole, it's literally like half the sole is matte looking. Not sure what happened, or what they did, but the shine is missing. Do you think it's worth it to paint over it all, or just leave as is?


 

I actually had to do something similar with a pair I glittered recently. The sheos were dyed black and so was the sole - red with black smudges etc.. I have bought a CL match paint online and repainted the soles and the CL stamp was still perfectly visible. I did several coats on it too. I think if you have light hand and do more thin coats rather than one thick one, you should be fine.


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If I did that, I would have to cover the CL stamp on the sole, it's literally like half the sole is matte looking. Not sure what happened, or what they did, but the shine is missing.  Do you think it's worth it to paint over it all, or just leave as is?



Some of the other TPF'ers may be able to help you better as I've never done this before, but if it were my shoe... I'd pay over it. The way the signature looks dirty because of the black mark would bug me. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/vampire-bites-ugggh-561756.html

this is a thread dedicated to vampire bitten CLs... maybe they can help you more than I can


----------



## amazigrace

*oaken,* I think you should keep the shoes. The Behr paint is at Home Depot and it's Bijoux Red in ultra glossy. You can paint over the numbers, etc. As for the vampire bites, there's a lot of info in this thread about how to repair them. Someone used spackling in the holes and they're completely perfect now. I've had shoes with bad soles and it's amazing how, after a little work, you can get them back to almost normal. Also, don't forget it's the soles, not the beautiful part of the shoe, and after you've worn them awhile, they'll look used anyway. HTH, and good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yeah, I saw the detailed Vampire Bite fix post a few pages back.  The problem with sanding them down and painting over is that they are literally RIGHT in the CL logo, so if I sand it down, I'm going to be losing the logo.  I checked the return policy also, and because I took off the Nordstrom stickers, I cannot return them.  SO...I am stuck with these.  



amazigrace said:


> *oaken,* I think you should keep the shoes. The Behr paint is at Home Depot and it's Bijoux Red in ultra glossy. You can paint over the numbers, etc. As for the vampire bites, there's a lot of info in this thread about how to repair them. Someone used spackling in the holes and they're completely perfect now. I've had shoes with bad soles and it's amazing how, after a little work, you can get them back to almost normal. Also, don't forget it's the soles, not the beautiful part of the shoe, and after you've worn them awhile, they'll look used anyway. HTH, and good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## DariaD

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Yeah, I saw the detailed Vampire Bite fix post a few pages back.  The problem with sanding them down and painting over is that they are literally RIGHT in the CL logo, so if I sand it down, I'm going to be losing the logo.  I checked the return policy also, and because I took off the Nordstrom stickers, I cannot return them.  SO...I am stuck with these.



Oh please, dont be so unhappy with those! 
They are still gorgeous and to be honest no one will ever see those flaws when they are on you.

I understand your disappointment though and I know this would bother me also.
I think you can try removing the marker with toothpaste as wise Jenay advised in a chat thread few days earlier. If you are still unhappy with the sole after removing number I guess you can try to repaint it. I am sure it will smooth those bite marks a little bit and refreshen the missing gloss.
Good luck and please dont feel bad about those beauties, they are still gorgeous shoes.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, you're right.  I just didn't see how bad it was in the listing, the pictures didn't show the details, and I KNOW better to ask. Just frustrating!



DariaD said:


> Oh please, dont be so unhappy with those!
> They are still gorgeous and to be honest no one will ever see those flaws when they are on you.
> 
> I understand your disappointment though and I know this would bother me also.
> I think you can try removing the marker with toothpaste as wise Jenay advised in a chat thread few days earlier. If you are still unhappy with the sole after removing number I guess you can try to repaint it. I am sure it will smooth those bite marks a little bit and refreshen the missing gloss.
> Good luck and please dont feel bad about those beauties, they are still gorgeous shoes.


----------



## amazigrace

*oak,* I totally agree with *daria*. Your shoes are stunners. 
Those little imperfections on the soles can be fixed, and then when
you wear them, you'll scuff them, and then you won't care as much.
The red paint will make a world of difference too. I don't want you to
be upset about your new shoes, even though I understand. Just try to
focus on the beauty of them instead of what's on the bottoms! Good luck!


----------



## jamidee

I'm sorry to bug you wonderful ladies again, but I'm limited with my time. Any crystal color suggestions for framboise simples? I want to stras just the heel. Thanks!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Although it's used to death, I say Volcano.  I was thinking about Framboise Lady Peeps in Volcano, myself!



jamidee said:


> I'm sorry to bug you wonderful ladies again, but I'm limited with my time. Any crystal color suggestions for framboise simples? I want to stras just the heel. Thanks!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks for the words of encouragement!  I appreciate the pick me up. LOL 



amazigrace said:


> *oak,* I totally agree with *daria*. Your shoes are stunners.
> Those little imperfections on the soles can be fixed, and then when
> you wear them, you'll scuff them, and then you won't care as much.
> The red paint will make a world of difference too. I don't want you to
> be upset about your new shoes, even though I understand. Just try to
> focus on the beauty of them instead of what's on the bottoms! Good luck!


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Although it's used to death, I say Volcano.  I was thinking about Framboise Lady Peeps in Volcano, myself!




I have Volcano Pigalles so I think its a beautiful color, but I want it to keep the pink hue not pick up other colors....any other suggestions ?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jamidee said:


> I've looked at colors and can't decide between Light Siam AB, Siam AB, Fuchsia AB, and Rose AB. if anyone has worked with these colors on top of framboise or a color close to it.. please let me know.
> 
> Or should it not be an ab color since I'm only doing the heel and I want to keep that pink color throughout?



If you are just strassing the heel and would like to keep it pink, I think Fuchsia/Fuchsia AB would be fantastic. Although the Volcano would be a nice effect!


----------



## roussel

jamidee said:


> I have Volcano Pigalles so I think its a beautiful color, but I want it to keep the pink hue not pick up other colors....any other suggestions ?


 
i agree with lisa, fuschia will be pretty


----------



## terebina786

Hey guys I have a question... I wanna do the strass on my nude Very Prive's.. but I only want to do the heel. How do I go about doing it myself?  I found somewhere I can send it to (redomyshoes) who will do it for $150. What would you guys recommend .. that I attempt myself or get it done?

Thanks!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ Do it yourself


----------



## ChrisyAM15

^^ Agree, DIY!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Totally unrelated to the DIY thread, but please be careful all my fellow East Coasters.  We've had to evacuate, and you bet I packed up all my Louboutin's.


----------



## gheaden

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Totally unrelated to the DIY thread, but please be careful all my fellow East Coasters.  We've had to evacuate, and you bet I packed up all my Louboutin's.



In NYC too, but don't.  Be careful and best wishes.


----------



## tinad2004

i just through all the 184 pages and let me tell you ladies, each and everyone of you is so brave and talented! love all the DIY pairs, absolutely stunning!


----------



## jamidee

Ok. two questions... anyone have a guesstimate of how many crystals I should buy total just to strass 85mm heels. I've only ever done a whole shoe so I'm a little lost... 

secondly, I've read somewhere that someone ordered from somewhere that had super fast shipping? I need them by tuesday so any advice on that would be SUPER FANTASTIC!


----------



## sarasmith3269

All, I am ready to take on my first strassing project.  I will be strassing a pair of Rose Gold New Simples and Im torn between volcano and Topaz AB.  Any suggestions?  Has anyone used Topaz AB before?  I looked, but didnt see any pictures.

Im also open to other color suggestions, but am really looking for something quite colorful and versatile.

Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

sarasmith3269 said:


> All, I am ready to take on my first strassing project.  I will be strassing a pair of Rose Gold New Simples and Im torn between volcano and Topaz AB.  Any suggestions?  Has anyone used Topaz AB before?  I looked, but didnt see any pictures.
> 
> Im also open to other color suggestions, but am really looking for something quite colorful and versatile.
> 
> Thanks!




I think topaz ab would be beautiful. It's more versatile than volcano. I have volcano pigalles and I find I can only wear it with purple or black.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Does this picture acurately capture Topaz AB?  does anyone know?


----------



## sarasmith3269

jeeez oh man, now that Im seriously picking out stones, I cant decide!  Has anyone seen the burgundy ab?  help before I lose my mind!


----------



## griffinthecat

I have som gold leather that I would like to change to purple so I can strass with Volcano (I like the purple background better).  What have others used?  I've seen Tarrago dye mentioned, but I was wondering if Lumiere paint worked as well?  I'm worried about the paint flaking off, and taking the rhinestones with it 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Not at all. It's much more of an orange but definitely more versatile. If you can't decide try ordering a color chart. LoveToCrystal.Com sells them and it's really helpful!



sarasmith3269 said:


> Does this picture acurately capture Topaz AB? does anyone know?


 


Lumiere works FABULOUSLY! IMO the Grape looks best with Volcano.



griffinthecat said:


> I have som gold leather that I would like to change to purple so I can strass with Volcano (I like the purple background better). What have others used? I've seen Tarrago dye mentioned, but I was wondering if Lumiere paint worked as well? I'm worried about the paint flaking off, and taking the rhinestones with it
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i asked briefly before about painting and strassing a black patent leather lady peep, and someone said it would be no problem painting them.

but has anyone actually had experience painting, strassing and *wearing* a pair that were previously patent leather? were there any issues with the paint just wearing off/wiping off?

thanks!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i asked briefly before about painting and strassing a black patent leather lady peep, and someone said it would be no problem painting them.
> 
> but has anyone actually had experience painting, strassing and *wearing* a pair that were previously patent leather? were there any issues with the paint just wearing off/wiping off?
> 
> thanks!!



IMO I'd be afraid the paint might chip off the patent leather. I've heard if you don't paint but just strass with GemTac, the stones will fall off over time. 

You might want to ask *BoriquaNina* about her updates on the painted NPs that she plans on strassing.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ew-cl-diy-thread-626141-161.html#post19357121


----------



## JetSetGo!

I know this sounds crazy, but I think scoring patent with some sand paper will help the dye adhere. I haven't tried this, but it seems logical. The patent alone is too slick to hold the dye.


----------



## amazigrace

griffinthecat said:


> I have som gold leather that I would like to change to purple so I can strass with Volcano (I like the purple background better).  What have others used?  I've seen Tarrago dye mentioned, but I was wondering if Lumiere paint worked as well?  I'm worried about the paint flaking off, and taking the rhinestones with it
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I used Tarrago dye to dye my shoes for Volcano strass. It's super! You won't have any problems with it.


----------



## griffinthecat

Thanks for the information!  It's quite helpful!


----------



## frick&frack

JetSetGo! said:


> I know this sounds crazy, but I think scoring patent with some sand paper will help the dye adhere. I haven't tried this, but it seems logical. The patent alone is too slick to hold the dye.



not crazy...this is exactly what I'm thinking too.  I have some patent miu mius that I want to glitter.  I'm definitely sanding them first.  I also have some twill/canvas CLs that I want to glitter, & I plan to sand the fabric a bit to remove the sizing/coating before applying glue.  will update on the progress...


----------



## DariaD

frick&frack said:


> not crazy...this is exactly what I'm thinking too.  I have some patent miu mius that I want to glitter.  I'm definitely sanding them first.  I also have some twill/canvas CLs that I want to glitter, & I plan to sand the fabric a bit to remove the sizing/coating before applying glue.  will update on the progress...



Someone in this thread mentioned stripping patent with special remover (I think it is similar to aceton nail polish remover). I think acetone will probably take off more of the patent covering and the whole process will be faster than sanding. 
Anyway good luck and hoping to see the result soon!


----------



## frick&frack

DariaD said:


> Someone in this thread mentioned stripping patent with special remover (I think it is similar to aceton nail polish remover). I think acetone will probably take off more of the patent covering and the whole process will be faster than sanding.
> Anyway good luck and hoping to see the result soon!



hey, thanks!  I'm a nail polish junkie, so I have plenty of acetone sitting around here.  I'll definitely try it.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

has anyone tried strassing patent? I've been trying but the crystals are just not adhering


----------



## BoriquaNina

Are you using gemtac? Try E6000.


dirtyaddiction said:


> has anyone tried strassing patent? I've been trying but the crystals are just not adhering


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BoriquaNina said:


> Are you using gemtac? Try E6000.



Can you comment a bit more on the best way to strass a patent shoe? Someone earlier in the thread mentioned you were in the process of doing one. Any suggestions on how to get paint to adhere to patent?

Thanks!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can you comment a bit more on the best way to strass a patent shoe? Someone earlier in the thread mentioned you were in the process of doing one. Any suggestions on how to get paint to adhere to patent?
> 
> Thanks!!




Read back a few posts.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Read back a few posts.




Thanks! Are you referring to what you posted about the sanding of the patent leather? I just wanted to know if there were any other alternatives to that and acetone. 

*mizsunshyne* mentioned *BoriquaNina* was doing a pair now so I'd love to hear her technique!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> Are you using gemtac? Try E6000.



i'm using e6, are you strassing a patent pair? Are you scuffing the surface?


----------



## amazigrace

This is a little off-topic, but I went to Home Depot today and bought the red paint others have been talking about in this thread. It's called (and this is how it's spelled) Bijoul Red, and it's High Gloss. It's about the perfect match to the CL red soles. I used one of those white sanding blocks they use at beauty salons to lightly sand down the dark stains - usually dirt - wiped them with a damp sponge, and then used a foam brush to apply the paint. It dries very quickly and I used two coats on most of my shoes. Great coverage, but the best part is it's very shiny, just like the original red soles. HTH someone who's been wondering about it!


----------



## BoriquaNina

IDK if it is the "best" way but this is my general process.

Clean shoe with soapy rag. Sand. Wipe down. Dry. Paint. Allow paint to full dry. Using E6000 glue attach crystals. 

If I were not painting the shoe I would simply skip that step and sand less thoroughly.

Nail polish works great painting patent BTW but the other typical choices (lumiere, etc) work very well.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can you comment a bit more on the best way to strass a patent shoe? Someone earlier in the thread mentioned you were in the process of doing one. Any suggestions on how to get paint to adhere to patent?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I have a pair of glitterarts waiting for a personal project but am crazy busy with other shoes right now and will be strassing 3 patent pairs in the next few weeks. I explained a basic version of my process above.

I hope that helps.



dirtyaddiction said:


> i'm using e6, are you strassing a patent pair? Are you scuffing the surface?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! That's great to know! I've been meaning to paint a pair of Pigalle I strassed Dorado but am wary of color since it seems there are a few recommended options floating around.

Any pics???



amazigrace said:


> This is a little off-topic, but I went to Home Depot today and bought the red paint others have been talking about in this thread. It's called (and this is how it's spelled) Bijoul Red, and it's High Gloss. It's about the perfect match to the CL red soles. I used one of those white sanding blocks they use at beauty salons to lightly sand down the dark stains - usually dirt - wiped them with a damp sponge, and then used a foam brush to apply the paint. It dries very quickly and I used two coats on most of my shoes. Great coverage, but the best part is it's very shiny, just like the original red soles. HTH someone who's been wondering about it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> IDK if it is the "best" way but this is my general process.
> 
> Clean shoe with soapy rag. Sand. Wipe down. Dry. Paint. Allow paint to full dry. Using E6000 glue attach crystals.
> 
> If I were not painting the shoe I would simply skip that step and sand less thoroughly.
> 
> Nail polish works great painting patent BTW but the other typical choices (lumiere, etc) work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of glitterarts waiting for a personal project but am crazy busy with other shoes right now and will be strassing 3 patent pairs in the next few weeks. I explained a basic version of my process above.
> 
> I hope that helps.



thanks! that was very helpful


----------



## amazigrace

BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! That's great to know! I've been meaning to paint a pair of Pigalle I strassed Dorado but am wary of color since it seems there are a few recommended options floating around.
> 
> Any pics???



Sure. I'll post a couple today - before and after.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BoriquaNina said:


> IDK if it is the "best" way but this is my general process.
> 
> Clean shoe with soapy rag. Sand. Wipe down. Dry. Paint. Allow paint to full dry. Using E6000 glue attach crystals.
> 
> If I were not painting the shoe I would simply skip that step and sand less thoroughly.
> 
> Nail polish works great painting patent BTW but the other typical choices (lumiere, etc) work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of glitterarts waiting for a personal project but am crazy busy with other shoes right now and will be strassing 3 patent pairs in the next few weeks. I explained a basic version of my process above.
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## amazigrace

These are the pictures of my nude new simples 1. before, 2. after sanding, 3. after two coats of paint, 4. the label on the top of the can, and 5. the can.

I just painted the soles, not all the way to the heel, and I think you can see what an almost perfect match it is. The paint is completely dry on the finished shoes. 

If any of you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer. 

BTW - it's Home Depot Behr paint in Bijoul Red, High Gloss. I used a cheap-o Michael's foam brush to paint, and a fine sanding block from Home Depot. And that's all I did.


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look great! Thanks! I might have to take some time to work on my Pigalle! 



amazigrace said:


> These are the pictures of my nude new simples 1. before, 2. after sanding, 3. after two coats of paint, 4. the label on the top of the can, and 5. the can.
> 
> I just painted the soles, not all the way to the heel, and I think you can see what an almost perfect match it is. The paint is completely dry on the finished shoes.
> 
> If any of you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer.
> 
> BTW - it's Home Depot Behr paint in Bijoul Red, High Gloss. I used a cheap-o Michael's foam brush to paint, and a fine sanding block from Home Depot. And that's all I did.


----------



## eve415

Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Stunning! They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## DariaD

eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!



Super beautiful, the placing of the crystals is perfect!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!



you did a fantastic job! I love those!


----------



## eve415

Thank you so much for the compliments, makes me feel good about the 25 hours I spent on these shoes. 

I am now ready to strass my wedding shoes, for my non existing wedding, LOL. Has anyone strassed a silver pair of VP's using Crystal AB and how did it turn out?


----------



## frick&frack

what an incredible gift for your friend!  I love how you left the vamp in the original satin.


eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## jenayb

eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!



Wow! These turned out really gorgeous. Great job!!


----------



## eve415

frick&frack said:


> what an incredible gift for your friend!  I love how you left the vamp in the original satin.


 

I wanted it to have an element of surprise when she walked by and yes 
it was a 25 hour labor of love...lol. Thank you


----------



## eve415

jenaywins said:


> Wow! These turned out really gorgeous. Great job!!



Thank you


----------



## DariaD

My little DIY project  fixing the soles with red gaffer tape.

I dont remember who exactly was the author of this method, but I wanted to say HUGE "thank you" because soles look much better now.


----------



## poppyseed

^^do you know how many wears this will last?


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> ^^do you know how many wears this will last?



Those are my "from car to restaurant" booties, cause I am still not used to the 130mm heel... so I really hope those will last for a few wears. The tape seems pretty durable and less slippery then original sole.


----------



## amazigrace

I believe it was Jet who came up with this and she still
does it to her CLs. It lasts a while, but when it starts to
wear, she re-tapes them. Jetsy, I hope I'm right about
this!!


----------



## poppyseed

Seems like a great way to keep the soles looking good and to avoid accidents when it gets wet! Where did you get the tape?


----------



## DariaD

amazigrace said:


> I believe it was Jet who came up with this and she still
> does it to her CLs. It lasts a while, but when it starts to
> wear, she re-tapes them. Jetsy, I hope I'm right about
> this!!



Thank you for telling who is the author!
I am planning to re-tape as well. I now have about 8 meters of that tape so I guess I am set for next few years 



poppyseed said:


> Seems like a great way to keep the soles looking good and to avoid accidents when it gets wet! Where did you get the tape?



I got it on ebay, just try searching red gaffer tape and you'll get a lot of options


----------



## laurenam

^ I just ordered some of the tape off of the 'bay. Did you use a razor blade to cut the tape nicely around the edges? Or just scissors?


----------



## DariaD

laurenam said:


> ^ I just ordered some of the tape off of the 'bay. Did you use a razor blade to cut the tape nicely around the edges? Or just scissors?



I used scissors cause using razor seemed too scary for me and I was afraid to ruine the shoes because of my shaky hands. I did two layers of tape on each shoe and even then it was really easy to cut it with scissors. Good luck with protecting soles of your lubies!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Is there some friction between the soles and the tape? My vibrams on one of my shoes is so worn out I need to get it replaced but this sounds great if there's some grip.


----------



## DariaD

mizsunshyne said:


> Is there some friction between the soles and the tape? My vibrams on one of my shoes is so worn out I need to get it replaced but this sounds great if there's some grip.



I think tape gives you better grip than just "naked" sole but comparing to rubber soles... I dunno, guess vibrams still carry the leadership


----------



## shirleyv

You ladies are all so creative/brave! I only came across this whole DIY CL's trend a couple of nights ago (I know, where have I been?) and now I'm obsessed! I'm planning to Stass very soon!

I might do a trial run on a pair of cheaper shoes first, just in case I ruin a pair of CL's!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals! 







And an outfit pic with them on - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-368.html#post19831596


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!



they're AWESOME!!!!!  you made a great decision to strass these!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> they're AWESOME!!!!!  you made a great decision to strass these!



thank youuuuu


----------



## tamburger

eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!



I don't usually comment in this thread...but OH MY! Those are absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## tamburger

amazigrace said:


> These are the pictures of my nude new simples 1. before, 2. after sanding, 3. after two coats of paint, 4. the label on the top of the can, and 5. the can.
> 
> I just painted the soles, not all the way to the heel, and I think you can see what an almost perfect match it is. The paint is completely dry on the finished shoes.
> 
> If any of you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer.
> 
> BTW - it's Home Depot Behr paint in Bijoul Red, High Gloss. I used a cheap-o Michael's foam brush to paint, and a fine sanding block from Home Depot. And that's all I did.


Have you had any problems with the paint leaving behind residue when you walk? I don't want to walk around someone's else and leave behind dried red paint


----------



## amazigrace

*tamburger,* no more than when the soles are brand-new. We have all wood floors, and I have to remove the red streaks every now and then. I don't think it would be a problem for you, at all.


----------



## tamburger

amazigrace said:


> *tamburger,* no more than when the soles are brand-new. We have all wood floors, and I have to remove the red streaks every now and then. I don't think it would be a problem for you, at all.


GREAT! I'll have to try this, my babies need some up-keep. I feel like this is a great alternative to the vibram rubber soles, I hate those.


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!



Those are absolutely STUNNING! You did a great job, the placing is perfect and volcano crystalss are just tdf!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> Those are absolutely STUNNING! You did a great job, the placing is perfect and volcano crystalss are just tdf!



thank youuu


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an outfit pic with them on - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-368.html#post19831596


 

They look totally amazing and so do you wearing them!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

poppyseed said:


> They look totally amazing and so do you wearing them!



you're making me blush! thank youuuu


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've been on vacation and it feels like I've been missing from the thread for months, LOL.  These are GORGEOUS!  I never would've thought to strass a Badgley Mischka, but they are incredible, and the PERFECT wedding shoe.  How beautiful, and great work!  I'll bet your friend was ecstatic.  




eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.

Before:





After:





A fun shot of all the "sparkly shoes" on the party bus:





Once I take a "real" photo of them, I'll post it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

HOLY COW!  These are insane, and your Herve Leger/Louboutin pic is incredible. Go You!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an outfit pic with them on - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-368.html#post19831596


----------



## Rubypout

*dirtyaddiction*
I love your strassing and how amazing is your View?!

*Oakenfoldgodess*
They look Fab!


----------



## DariaD

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun shot of all the "sparkly shoes" on the party bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I take a "real" photo of them, I'll post it.



Those are stunning, and 4 days &#8212; wow! You are best MOH in the world


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun shot of all the "sparkly shoes" on the party bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I take a "real" photo of them, I'll post it.



you did an amazing job! I love them!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Rubypout said:


> *dirtyaddiction*
> I love your strassing and how amazing is your View?!
> 
> *Oakenfoldgodess*
> They look Fab!



thank youuu


----------



## frick&frack

they're amazing!!!  LOVE that style, & the crystals make it all the more gorgeous!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone. They were a HUGE hit.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think I remember you posting about how you found 3 sided pyramid studs????  Would you share with me where you found them?  I've looked everywhere, and I am going to recreate the Pigalili, so I'd like to find them.  Are they screw back or no?



BoriquaNina said:


> IDK if it is the "best" way but this is my general process.
> 
> Clean shoe with soapy rag. Sand. Wipe down. Dry. Paint. Allow paint to full dry. Using E6000 glue attach crystals.
> 
> If I were not painting the shoe I would simply skip that step and sand less thoroughly.
> 
> Nail polish works great painting patent BTW but the other typical choices (lumiere, etc) work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of glitterarts waiting for a personal project but am crazy busy with other shoes right now and will be strassing 3 patent pairs in the next few weeks. I explained a basic version of my process above.
> 
> I hope that helps.


----------



## eve415

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been on vacation and it feels like I've been missing from the thread for months, LOL. These are GORGEOUS! I never would've thought to strass a Badgley Mischka, but they are incredible, and the PERFECT wedding shoe. How beautiful, and great work! I'll bet your friend was ecstatic.


 
Thank you Godess and she was very very happy


----------



## eve415

tamburger said:


> I don't usually comment in this thread...but OH MY! Those are absolutely STUNNING!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## Stinas

Stunning projects everyone!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an outfit pic with them on - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-368.html#post19831596



They are totally TDF! Did you sand down the glitter or just put the stones over it? Either way, it looks amazing!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a "real" photo of them, I'll post it.



Amazing job! Makes me want to create my own now!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Question! Any experience painting patent leather and keeping it like that? There's a huge black mark on one of my pairs that I'd love to get rid of. TIA!

And don't forget to post your DIY altered shoes here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html#post8970444


----------



## poppyseed

OK, I was about to order some Comet Argent Light from dreamtime creations to strass the silver heels of my grey SOMs, but they only have sizes 5, 7, 12, 16 and 20. 
Do you think if I ordered all sizes from 7 to 20 it would be too much of a gap between 7 and 12??


----------



## mizsunshyne

^I actually did that when I ran out of 5ss, the crystals looked weird to me. There were multiple gaps and I had to tear the crystals off. Now that I have more crystals to work with, it shouldn't be a problem. I used 5ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss.


----------



## poppyseed

mizsunshyne said:


> ^I actually did that when I ran out of 5ss, the crystals looked weird to me. There were multiple gaps and I had to tear the crystals off. Now that I have more crystals to work with, it shouldn't be a problem. I used 5ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss.


 

Sorry I am not sure what you mean...did you think it looked weird when you stopped using 5ss?
I was actually not going to use 5ss at all... I was going by what Jet put in the ref library DIY thread and she's used 7,9,12,16 and 20.
Should I use 5ss as well?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you! It was such an accomplishment.  Go for it. You will be glad you did!!!



mizsunshyne said:


> Amazing job! Makes me want to create my own now!


----------



## mizsunshyne

poppyseed said:


> Sorry I am not sure what you mean...did you think it looked weird when you stopped using 5ss?
> I was actually not going to use 5ss at all... I was going by what Jet put in the ref library DIY thread and she's used 7,9,12,16 and 20.
> Should I use 5ss as well?



Oh gosh I must have misinterpreted your question then. IMO 7ss and 9ss look very much alike, too much alike so that's why I didn't use 7ss and opted for the 9ss to cover more area of the shoes. I actually prefer using 5ss since it can get the tiny spots that I leave wide open that are too small for the 9ss. 

Sorry I had to reread your post. The stones you want (9ss) aren't available so you're thinking of getting only 7ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss?

IMO, 7ss and 9ss look very much alike. I don't think there will be gaps between the 7ss and 12ss. I can't wait to see your creation!

I like the stones close together but if you're going to do it like Msr Louboutin, I think you're good to go.


----------



## poppyseed

mizsunshyne said:


> Oh gosh I must have misinterpreted your question then. IMO 7ss and 9ss look very much alike, too much alike so that's why I didn't use 7ss and opted for the 9ss to cover more area of the shoes. I actually prefer using 5ss since it can get the tiny spots that I leave wide open that are too small for the 9ss.
> 
> Sorry I had to reread your post. The stones you want (9ss) aren't available so you're thinking of getting only 7ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss?
> 
> IMO, 7ss and 9ss look very much alike. I don't think there will be gaps between the 7ss and 12ss. I can't wait to see your creation!
> 
> I like the stones close together but if you're going to do it like Msr Louboutin, I think you're good to go.


 

No worries!! I got a bit confused myself and had to read it several times lol!
Yes, they don't have 9ss available in the shade I want, only 5,7,12,16 and 20.
I think that's a good point about the 5ss, that they cover the smaller spaces where nothing else fits. I think I will get 5ss as well as all the other sizes available.I do prefer the stones close together too.


----------



## MissV

does lumiere work on patent?


----------



## chloe speaks

Has anyone done the DIY Star Prive Stud treatment?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mizsunshyne said:


> They are totally TDF! Did you sand down the glitter or just put the stones over it? Either way, it looks amazing!!



I put them over the glitter, they're holding up well


----------



## poppyseed

This is probably a stupid question at this stage of everyone's strassing adventures - are we all using Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones 2028 or 2058 ??


----------



## mizsunshyne

MissV said:


> does lumiere work on patent?



That's an answer I too would like to know for sure.

If you read a couple posts back, someone stated it chips when rubbed with a fingernail.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

not sure if this is the right place.. does anyone know where to get spikes to go on my "angry husband' lady clou? it was discussed here.. the seller would not tell me what happened to those poor babies (or honestly did not know). just said they received them like that. so i imagined the angry husband... but for all  i know it could have been used for a model or like someone suggested here cut by department store or who knows...its missing some spikes on the heels... the front bows are cut and the slingback straps are cut too. i bought them for DYI project and trying to decide, once repaired the slingback and the front (not sure with or without the bow) - whether to maintain the look or strass or do the combination of both. if anyone can add to ideas and suggest which spikes are suitable? i see some very good quality screw back from england..need to compare sizes once my shoes come tomorrow (hopefully). i've tried to search in the forum for spikes to use but could not find much.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

poppyseed said:


> This is probably a stupid question at this stage of everyone's strassing adventures - are we all using Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones 2028 or 2058 ??



2058 is the newer cut that has a slightly higher profile and a smaller table, it's meant to give more sparkle factor but I haven't seen it on a shoe in the same colour to see the difference. 

I can't get certain colours in 2028 anymore... maybe they are phasing it out?

EDIT: I found some sites with more info and comparison pics!

http://blog.swarovski-cristalized.com/2011/04/more-on-size-and-shape-for-flat-back.html

http://beadaholique.blogspot.com/2011/04/exciting-changes-to-swarovski-flat-back.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

poppyseed said:


> This is probably a stupid question at this stage of everyone's strassing adventures - are we all using Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones 2028 or 2058 ??



I used 2028 but the later ones I received are brighter which are still 2028.


----------



## mizsunshyne

zeusthegreatest said:


> not sure if this is the right place.. does anyone know where to get spikes to go on my "angry husband' lady clou? it was discussed here.. the seller would not tell me what happened to those poor babies (or honestly did not know). just said they received them like that. so i imagined the angry husband... but for all  i know it could have been used for a model or like someone suggested here cut by department store or who knows...its missing some spikes on the heels... the front bows are cut and the slingback straps are cut too. i bought them for DYI project and trying to decide, once repaired the slingback and the front (not sure with or without the bow) - whether to maintain the look or strass or do the combination of both. if anyone can add to ideas and suggest which spikes are suitable? i see some very good quality screw back from england..need to compare sizes once my shoes come tomorrow (hopefully). i've tried to search in the forum for spikes to use but could not find much.



IMO I feel like the entire leather upper would need to be replaced unless your cobbler does a darn great job in meshing leathers together. It would be interesting to do your own version of the mix it in a slingback style however I don't trust that the spikes would stay on if you glue it. It also would depend o  the size of the holes left behind if you decide to strass them. 

If cobbler stitches the leather upper, I say strass.

Either way, I'm very curious to see how it would look spiked and strassed.


----------



## poppyseed

lisalovesshoes said:


> 2058 is the newer cut that has a slightly higher profile and a smaller table, it's meant to give more sparkle factor but I haven't seen it on a shoe in the same colour to see the difference.
> 
> I can't get certain colours in 2028 anymore... maybe they are phasing it out?
> 
> EDIT: I found some sites with more info and comparison pics!
> 
> http://blog.swarovski-cristalized.com/2011/04/more-on-size-and-shape-for-flat-back.html
> 
> http://beadaholique.blogspot.com/2011/04/exciting-changes-to-swarovski-flat-back.html


 


mizsunshyne said:


> I used 2028 but the later ones I received are brighter which are still 2028.


 
Thank you for your input!
Lisa the websites were of great help! Looks like you're right, 2058 might be replacing 2028 at some point. 
I still think 2028 will be good enough and I actually found that for the shade I was looking for (Comet Argent Light) there were more sizes in 2028, so I guess I'll just go with that.


----------



## DariaD

zeusthegreatest said:


> not sure if this is the right place.. does anyone know where to get spikes to go on my "angry husband' lady clou? it was discussed here.. the seller would not tell me what happened to those poor babies (or honestly did not know). just said they received them like that. so i imagined the angry husband... but for all  i know it could have been used for a model or like someone suggested here cut by department store or who knows...its missing some spikes on the heels... the front bows are cut and the slingback straps are cut too. i bought them for DYI project and trying to decide, once repaired the slingback and the front (not sure with or without the bow) - whether to maintain the look or strass or do the combination of both. if anyone can add to ideas and suggest which spikes are suitable? i see some very good quality screw back from england..need to compare sizes once my shoes come tomorrow (hopefully). i've tried to search in the forum for spikes to use but could not find much.




Ohhh, so you were the one who got them! Congrats, that is very interesting pair 

I would suggest going to some custom making shoe-atelier and ask them about repairing those babies, cause this will be too much of a challenge for regular cobbler. I think they will be able to make and sew the bows back and repair slingback. 
As for the spikes on the back of the heel I would try searching ebay and spikesandstuds.com. Sometimes spikes for CLs are popping out on eBay as well.
Good luck and please let us see the result!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think Dreamtime (where I order from) are phasing out the 2028 (correct me if I'm wrong).  I usually order the 2058's and they are a better cut with more facets.  I think they sparkly MUCH better than the 2028's.  



lisalovesshoes said:


> 2058 is the newer cut that has a slightly higher profile and a smaller table, it's meant to give more sparkle factor but I haven't seen it on a shoe in the same colour to see the difference.
> 
> I can't get certain colours in 2028 anymore... maybe they are phasing it out?
> 
> EDIT: I found some sites with more info and comparison pics!
> 
> http://blog.swarovski-cristalized.com/2011/04/more-on-size-and-shape-for-flat-back.html
> 
> http://beadaholique.blogspot.com/2011/04/exciting-changes-to-swarovski-flat-back.html


----------



## BoriquaNina

Yup you're right! The 2028s are being replaced by the 2058s entirely by Swarovski. 
I agree, much prettier! Much more difficult to work with if you ever use tweezers though! LOL  



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I think Dreamtime (where I order from) are phasing out the 2028 (correct me if I'm wrong). I usually order the 2058's and they are a better cut with more facets. I think they sparkly MUCH better than the 2028's.


 


Yup! 



MissV said:


> does lumiere work on patent?


 


Not that I know of. That would be interesting to see though! I'd imagine the smaller ones might be difficult to find???



chloe speaks said:


> Has anyone done the DIY Star Prive Stud treatment?


----------



## MissV

Oh boo ....

I dont even know where to begin to work with Patent but this is so far what I figure...

1. Sand (scuffing the leather)
2. Primer it with model plastic primer spray (white)
3.Lumiere it
4. then use e6000 glue..?


----------



## BoriquaNina

What color are the patents? What color are you trying to change it to? You most likely will not need to primer. Def scuff well though.



MissV said:


> Oh boo ....
> 
> I dont even know where to begin to work with Patent but this is so far what I figure...
> 
> 1. Sand (scuffing the leather)
> 2. Primer it with model plastic primer spray (white)
> 3.Lumiere it
> 4. then use e6000 glue..?


----------



## MissV

Hi BoriquaNina -

I have the NP in the patent navy blue (kinda like a tiger print) with gold heels... I forgot what this style is called....

I'm debating wether to do it in Nude, Meridian blue or Cobalt blue.....I already have the nude palliette so it would be pointless. Or even the white rainbowish clear crystal strass.....



I'm overwhelmed..lol


----------



## MissV

I looked over the colors - and I'm a bit iffy of the meridian blue.

So maybe the Cobalt Blue or the "original" Clear AB Strass...


It's so wierd how as of yesterday I was so wierded out about aftermarket strass and now I'm full on board... maybe it just took a few pictures to really convince me how pretty they are!


----------



## BoriquaNina

If you go with Cobalt DEF no need to primer. Keep in mind though the crystal is pretty dark, especially once you glue them to a dark background.

I will say out of all the blues I love the Meridian best. I just did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian and though I wasn't sold before am fully in love now!

The Ron Ron I just finished last week:

















For the Crystal AB I would consider primering but don't have experience with that so have no idea what to recommend so you avoid flaking/peeling. But the crystal looks beautiful! 

Sorry the pictures are so huge! 



MissV said:


> I looked over the colors - and I'm a bit iffy of the meridian blue.
> 
> So maybe the Cobalt Blue or the "original" Clear AB Strass...
> 
> 
> It's so wierd how as of yesterday I was so wierded out about aftermarket strass and now I'm full on board... maybe it just took a few pictures to really convince me how pretty they are!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I will say out of all the blues I love the Meridian best. I just did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian and though I wasn't sold before am fully in love now!
> 
> The Ron Ron I just finished last week:



wooooooooooow...those shoes are INCREDIBLE!!!

is that a combo of meridian & volcano?  or do the meridian have a duochrome effect?


----------



## MissV

It actually does look like a mix of volcano and meridian blue...! so pretty!



What should I do in regards of the gold heels? I wanted that covered in the stones as well (which I will probably do in a blue....maybe sapphire? or bermuda blue? )

What would you recommend as in a deep nice blue color?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!
All just Meridian. I actually find that Meridian shows a full spectrum of colors where Volcano eliminates the blue shades. Meridian hits every single one in the rainbow and clearly!

I was a die hard Volcano fan but Meridian is AMAZING & in my opinion more impressive IRL.



frick&frack said:


> wooooooooooow...those shoes are INCREDIBLE!!!
> 
> is that a combo of meridian & volcano? or do the meridian have a duochrome effect?


All just Meridian. It really is the "Blue Volcano". I  it! LOL

Sand, clean well and paint.  

Oh and I think the style you are referring to are the Glittarts?



MissV said:


> It actually does look like a mix of volcano and meridian blue...! so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do in regards of the gold heels? I wanted that covered in the stones as well (which I will probably do in the cobalt blue....)


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you!
> All just Meridian. I actually find that Meridian shows a full spectrum of colors where Volcano eliminates the blue shades. Meridian hits every single one in the rainbow and clearly!
> 
> I was a die hard Volcano fan but Meridian is AMAZING & in my opinion more impressive IRL.



OMG...I have a new obsession


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> If you go with Cobalt DEF no need to primer. Keep in mind though the crystal is pretty dark, especially once you glue them to a dark background.
> 
> I will say out of all the blues I love the Meridian best. I just did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian and though I wasn't sold before am fully in love now!
> 
> The Ron Ron I just finished last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Crystal AB I would consider primering but don't have experience with that so have no idea what to recommend so you avoid flaking/peeling. But the crystal looks beautiful!
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge!



great job on these! Blue Meridian's def my fave blue


----------



## gheaden

BoriquaNina said:


> If you go with Cobalt DEF no need to primer. Keep in mind though the crystal is pretty dark, especially once you glue them to a dark background.
> 
> I will say out of all the blues I love the Meridian best. I just did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian and though I wasn't sold before am fully in love now!
> 
> The Ron Ron I just finished last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Crystal AB I would consider primering but don't have experience with that so have no idea what to recommend so you avoid flaking/peeling. But the crystal looks beautiful!
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge!




Such a great job, goes along with all the other great works of art on here.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Has anyone used the 2058 crystals on a whole shoe before? Does it look too bulky with the higher profiles or does it not look very different to the 2028?


----------



## BoriquaNina

It doesn't look any different. The Meridian Ron Ron I posted above are all 2058s.



lisalovesshoes said:


> Has anyone used the 2058 crystals on a whole shoe before? Does it look too bulky with the higher profiles or does it not look very different to the 2028?


----------



## eve415

dirtyaddiction said:


> Had these shoes for a while now but didn't get round to strassing them till now cause I wanted to make sure I had enough experience under my belt before rhinestoning the most expensive shoes I own lol. Ambertina's strassed with volcano crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an outfit pic with them on - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-368.html#post19831596



Lovely shoes, great pictures & super cute outfit!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies!




dirtyaddiction said:


> great job on these! Blue Meridian's def my fave blue






gheaden said:


> Such a great job, goes along with all the other great works of art on here.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, so you were the one who got them! Congrats, that is very interesting pair
> 
> I would suggest going to some custom making shoe-atelier and ask them about repairing those babies, cause this will be too much of a challenge for regular cobbler. I think they will be able to make and sew the bows back and repair slingback.
> As for the spikes on the back of the heel I would try searching ebay and spikesandstuds.com. Sometimes spikes for CLs are popping out on eBay as well.
> Good luck and please let us see the result!


thank u! my poor babies came in today and i must say they are better than what i expected! no leather torn. i can take 4 spikes out of sides to put on the heels. i will probably buy some anyway as well as diff studs and crystals and let my fingers do the work.... i got a reply from Cordonnerie asking for photos of the poor babies. so lets see if they offer me anything suitable. i am kind of happy for them not to and at the same time want them repaired properly. i need to make up my mind!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The Lady Peeps I posted last week were entirely 2058.  You can tell a difference in the sparkle, but not in a bulky type of way.  2058 is a much better stone IRL



lisalovesshoes said:


> Has anyone used the 2058 crystals on a whole shoe before? Does it look too bulky with the higher profiles or does it not look very different to the 2028?


----------



## jamidee

eve415 said:


> Lovely shoes, great pictures & super cute outfit!!!



 I love the pics you took of these beauties!


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these Lady Peeps in 4 days total (about 35 hours altogether).  Whew! So glad THAT's over....LOL.  I wore these for my best friend's wedding (I was MOH), and I have to say, everyone was sweating them LOL.  I'm so happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun shot of all the "sparkly shoes" on the party bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I take a "real" photo of them, I'll post it.



I have Lady Peep Multi Glitter that have some missing glitter... any color suggestions for those? I already have a volcano and I just did my friends shoes in Crystal AB so I'm kind of over those.... haha 

BTW I saw these on bay... and they almost brought tears to my eyes.. beautiful!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

X


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The Lady Peeps I posted last week were entirely 2058.  You can tell a difference in the sparkle, but not in a bulky type of way.  2058 is a much better stone IRL



Oh! They look fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

BoriquaNina said:


> It doesn't look any different. The Meridian Ron Ron I posted above are all 2058s.


 
That's fantastic! I look forward to strassing with the new crystals! 

I'm still waiting for my samples, the last lot that was sent got lost in the mail!


----------



## Fashion1

I have 2 dyi strass projects to show you guys. First up is a pair that the original owner had torn off the original satin because it had gotten torn. There were still lots of little pieces of satin left, so I took small scissors and painstakingly cleared those out as much as I could. Here are pics of the original (from the listing):


----------



## Fashion1

Here is the finished version. The original owner had already strassed one heel, and I did the other one and then dyed the clear mesh black.


----------



## Fashion1

Here's the next one. These were originally Hernani Sport Zeppas, but the original owner took off the ankle strap. I dyed them with white/silver Lumiere and used Crystal AB. Here is a pic of the original ones...


----------



## Fashion1

And the finished version... I'm pretty happy with them, although I may need to do another coat of the dye.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ wow! You did a great job! The transformation is amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

Fashion1 said:


> Here is the finished version. The original owner had already strassed one heel, and I did the other one and then dyed the clear mesh black.


^I really like the mesh/crystal combo!




Fashion1 said:


> Here's the next one. These were originally Hernani Sport Zeppas, but the original owner took off the ankle strap. I dyed them with white/silver Lumiere and used Crystal AB. Here is a pic of the original ones...
> 
> And the finished version... I'm pretty happy with them, although I may need to do another coat of the dye.


^these are so beautiful!  are they easy to walk in?  do they stay on?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Fashion1 said:


> And the finished version... I'm pretty happy with them, although I may need to do another coat of the dye.



Congratulations! Such a great transformation, you really brought them to life. 

But are they hard to walk in? That front strap seems like it wouldn't offer much support to stay in the shoe?


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks everyone! You know, I'm planning on wearing the sandals tonight so I'll report back. I have walked in them around the house and they seem to stay on pretty well then.


----------



## Fashion1

The sandals stay on the foot ok, but it is a little awkward with no support on the heel. I'll probably just wear them to a quick dinner where I know I won't be walking for that long. Love the way they sparkle though!


----------



## vintageway

Fashion1 said:


> The sandals stay on the foot ok, but it is a little awkward with no support on the heel. I'll probably just wear them to a quick dinner where I know I won't be walking for that long. Love the way they sparkle though!


 
So in love with your shoes. absolutly beautful. if the don't stay on send them to me!! I'll just sit in a chair and wea them.


----------



## chloe speaks

Fashion1 said:


> The sandals stay on the foot ok, but it is a little awkward with no support on the heel. I'll probably just wear them to a quick dinner where I know I won't be walking for that long. Love the way they sparkle though!



Both pairs are amazing transformations. 

The Zeppas did seem like they might be hard to walk in. A suggestion: maybe find a about 18" -24" of silver ribbon and loop it under the heel and around your ankle like a ballet slipper?? I once did this to a pair of slip on shoes that wouldn't stay on my feet; can't hurt to try it


----------



## Fashion1

Great suggestion - I'll definitely give that a try!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Omg Fashion you did a beautiful job on both of the shoes!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Wow!  Fabulous! Great job!


Fashion1 said:


> And the finished version... I'm pretty happy with them, although I may need to do another coat of the dye.


----------



## vintageway

I love this thread! just wondering what you all are using to apply the e-6000.
I'm thinking of doing my first project.
Thanks for any help


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'd love it if you ladies could give me your opinions. I just bought a pair of VPs with the intent to strass them. (I've decided to finally take the time out to work on my own shoes for 2 days before resuming my heavy strassing load!)

I am trying to decide what color to strass them. The sky is the limit really, part of me says Meridian Blue but I am concerned that I will not wear them often. I like Jonquil AB but am worried the pale gold will look too much like my crystal HPs. I'm pretty much over Volcano and though Jet is beautiful I want something a little more visually interesting. I was considering doing warm tone leopard print strass or ????


Basically I wanted your suggestions. What are some of your favorite crystals? If you have a strassed pair in that crystal do you find you get a lot of use out of it? I'm one of those people who typically only wears, black, white, grey, navy and ivory (I know boring) LOL

The strassed styles I currently own Dorado Pigalle & Crystal HPs. 

TIA


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks girl!  Everyone on this forum is so talented.  I admire each and every one of you girls for taking risks and creating these masterpieces.


----------



## fbj3936

Hi Ladies... I am getting ready to do my second DIY and bought something I think might be useful to you. 

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/swarovski-jewelry-stones-color-board-21076/

Its a color chart and has one of each Swarovski crystal on it so you can see what the stones look like. Thought it was pretty neat. The crystals are on a clear piece of paper so you can lay the crystals on anything to see what it would look like.

I got the Precosia brand too, has anyone used those crystals?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

WOW,amazing job transforming these.  And the time it takes, and patience, to remove all that mesh...forget about it. LOL.  I am thinking of transforming a pair of fishnet/mesh CL's as well, and this post just proves that it's possible.  Are you thinking of strassing over the mesh also? If so, how would you catch the glue through the mesh? Do you think it would dry and be scratchy/uncomfortable when finished?



Fashion1 said:


> Here is the finished version. The original owner had already strassed one heel, and I did the other one and then dyed the clear mesh black.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

today i got to under some of the spikes on my 'crazy husband' lady clou.. i no longer think they were done by crazy husband.... checking the rest of the spikes i felt many loose... so my honey bunny removed them for me before they fall off... i must say i was surprised to see loose spikes on louboutins!!! and i now think given the shoes did not look much worn, they were store return due to missing spikes. so the store probably cut off the bow and the slingbacks. how cruel??? i wish they did not...  anyway the spikes r nailed and not screw backs...and 2 came off with the nail stuck inside, 6 others we were able to pull of the spike and take the nail from the other side. now -  if i cannot find the exact size and color spikes, i would have to remove all top part side spikes. leave the heel and the platform with original spikes and make a mix of studs/spikes/whatever on the sides. if anyone knows where to get the exact spikes - would u kindly share? here is what the actual spikes look like. first one with the nail stuck inside. the base of the spike is about 65mm diameter. i would not nail the spikes back. just glue them. i am very lucky no leather is torn, only a small hole for each spike which would be covered when i glue them back or glue new studs over.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I bought a very cheap pair of patent peeptoe heels and smothered a corner of one shoe with acetone but the shine didn't budge at all! The label says upper leather so I assumed it was patent leather. I used pure acetone to try to remove he waxy top layer but nothing. I wanted to test this next on a pair of patent CLs. Has anyone tried rubbing acetone on patent leather to get the waxy shine off?


----------



## Fashion1

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> WOW,amazing job transforming these.  And the time it takes, and patience, to remove all that mesh...forget about it. LOL.  I am thinking of transforming a pair of fishnet/mesh CL's as well, and this post just proves that it's possible.  Are you thinking of strassing over the mesh also? If so, how would you catch the glue through the mesh? Do you think it would dry and be scratchy/uncomfortable when finished?


 
Hi there! I actually was considering strassing over the mesh and put a few crystals on at first. The GemTac dried pretty quickly and really went on just like the leather or satin surface; i just had to press down on it a little longer than on the other surfaces for it to adher to the mesh. I didn't up end strassing the mesh only because I ran out of crystals and time, but I think it would have looked really good. It's hard to tell unless I'd finished strassing the mesh, but I don't think it would be scratchy or uncomfortable. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## myhandbags

Any ideas for adding color or bling to the heel or red sole that shows?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

FINALLY received my crystals!

What do you think?







L-R : Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow

Silk matches the best but I'm leaning towards the Golden Shadow... all three are gorgeous though!!! Can't make up my mind!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

lisalovesshoes said:


> FINALLY received my crystals!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R : Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow
> 
> Silk matches the best but I'm leaning towards the Golden Shadow... all three are gorgeous though!!! Can't make up my mind!



Def. Light Peach


----------



## poppyseed

I second Peach!!! I like it best


----------



## Rubypout

Oh what about a mix of all three?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

light peach or golden shadow


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

My vote is for Golden Shadow!


----------



## jamidee

lisalovesshoes said:


> FINALLY received my crystals!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R : Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow
> 
> Silk matches the best but I'm leaning towards the Golden Shadow... all three are gorgeous though!!! Can't make up my mind!




Golden Shadow!!


----------



## jamidee

I sold these lovelies, but they were damaged by UPS. I really don't need another glitter pair especially multi glitter. (I think I'm just over Multi)... so I've decided to strass them to fix this problem. I really wanted to copy Oak BECAUSE I WAS IN LOVE WITH HER STRASSED LADY PEEP SLINGS!!! But, after checking out my lady peep I realized there is gold detailing and I really don't want to change that in any way so I'll have to wait to strass with Aurora boreale. Any suggestions on what colors would match well? In pics I really love the new peach lady peeps, but I've heard they weren't that striking in person. I'm open to suggestions on anything all you wonderful ladies think would go well with the shiny gold details. 

Also, I might sell these after I'm done (if I can bare it...my feet just aren't lady peep condusive & I'm broke as a joke!!) so I need them to be pretty amazing. hahah


----------



## whimsic

This thread is addictive! Some fabulous jobs ladies!


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> I sold these lovelies, but they were damaged by UPS. I really don't need another glitter pair especially multi glitter. (I think I'm just over Multi)... so I've decided to strass them to fix this problem. I really wanted to copy Oak BECAUSE I WAS IN LOVE WITH HER STRASSED LADY PEEP SLINGS!!! But, after checking out my lady peep I realized there is gold detailing and I really don't want to change that in any way so I'll have to wait to strass with Aurora boreale. Any suggestions on what colors would match well? In pics I really love the new peach lady peeps, but I've heard they weren't that striking in person. I'm open to suggestions on anything all you wonderful ladies think would go well with the shiny gold details.
> 
> Also, I might sell these after I'm done (if I can bare it...my feet just aren't lady peep condusive & I'm broke as a joke!!) so I need them to be pretty amazing. hahah



Since you really love the peach LPs, you should order some peach crystals.  They may not be a big hit with everyone, but I think they're pretty.  You should also order some other color crystals to help you decide what would work with the gold detailing and glitter background.


----------



## jamidee

I'm debating between (first to last)Jonquil AB, Light Colorado Topaz AB, Topaz AB, (if I wanted to stay neutral) ...then I thought.... OH EM GEE... would Fireopal be absolutely amazing against gold.. or too much?!

















or.. what about Amethyst AB for a little color?? 






Then I had a thought... do I need AB? I love the sparkle and it feels like so much effort put in not to have tons of sparkle, but they are lady peeps and SO MUCH SHOE to begin with.. so then I'd be debating with crystal golden shadow and aurum. Basically, I'm lost and need inspiration... someone, anyone.. help me! I'm open to any suggestions!

This is aurum:


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Since you really love the peach LPs, you should order some peach crystals.  They may not be a big hit with everyone, but I think they're pretty.  You should also order some other color crystals to help you decide what would work with the gold detailing and glitter background.



Thank you for your help. I think that's a good idea. I just need to narrow it down to about 3-4 to order so I can post on here and have you all help me decide 

I'd really love to do them in fire opal but I'm not up to painting them and I'm guessing I'd have to? So, I'm thinking jonquil ab... and 2 more... any suggestions on which to try?


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> Thank you for your help. I think that's a good idea. I just need to narrow it down to about 3-4 to order so I can post on here and have you all help me decide
> 
> I'd really love to do them in fire opal but I'm not up to painting them and I'm guessing I'd have to? So, I'm thinking jonquil ab... and 2 more... any suggestions on which to try?


 
Out of the colors you posted, I like the Jonquil AB or Light Colorado Topaz AB. I think Volcano would work as well, but since you have the volcano Pigalle, I would go with another color.


----------



## shontel

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Def. Light Peach



Ditto: Light Peach!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jamidee said:


> I'm debating between (first to last)Jonquil AB, Light Colorado Topaz AB, Topaz AB, (if I wanted to stay neutral) ...then I thought.... OH EM GEE... would Fireopal be absolutely amazing against gold.. or too much?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.. what about Amethyst AB for a little color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a thought... do I need AB? I love the sparkle and it feels like so much effort put in not to have tons of sparkle, but they are lady peeps and SO MUCH SHOE to begin with.. so then I'd be debating with crystal golden shadow and aurum. Basically, I'm lost and need inspiration... someone, anyone.. help me! I'm open to any suggestions!
> 
> This is aurum:



I think Jonquil AB would be wonderful!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks for all your opinions! I'm still undecided! I will sit on it for a weekend and get the crystals next week! My only concern is if the Light Peach will be too pinky for my skin tone! I might do a bigger swatch and see!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks for the shout out girl! LOL.  I would say in my opinion, bc the background isn't a nude glitter, and has many different colors, doing just peach or even Jonquil AB isn't going to be your best end result.  You will see a bit of the background peeking out, no matter HOW close you place your crystals together.  There is always some little crack showing, and since you have reds and other darker colors in that glitter mix, I think those two colors are definitely not the best choices.

Fire opal would be awesome, actually.  And different from the norm.  I also think Light Colorado/reg Topaz AB would be good.  Neutral with a punch.  Amethyst is going to be harder to match things with.  Just my 2 cents...



jamidee said:


> I'm debating between (first to last)Jonquil AB, Light Colorado Topaz AB, Topaz AB, (if I wanted to stay neutral) ...then I thought.... OH EM GEE... would Fireopal be absolutely amazing against gold.. or too much?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.. what about Amethyst AB for a little color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a thought... do I need AB? I love the sparkle and it feels like so much effort put in not to have tons of sparkle, but they are lady peeps and SO MUCH SHOE to begin with.. so then I'd be debating with crystal golden shadow and aurum. Basically, I'm lost and need inspiration... someone, anyone.. help me! I'm open to any suggestions!
> 
> This is aurum:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> I'm debating between (first to last)Jonquil AB, Light Colorado Topaz AB, Topaz AB, (if I wanted to stay neutral) ...then I thought.... OH EM GEE... would Fireopal be absolutely amazing against gold.. or too much?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.. what about Amethyst AB for a little color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a thought... do I need AB? I love the sparkle and it feels like so much effort put in not to have tons of sparkle, but they are lady peeps and SO MUCH SHOE to begin with.. so then I'd be debating with crystal golden shadow and aurum. Basically, I'm lost and need inspiration... someone, anyone.. help me! I'm open to any suggestions!
> 
> This is aurum:



I think Aurum is fabulous! Definition of over-the-top opulence... but I am biased. This color is part of a project I've commissioned... makes my heart flutter! 

Have you seen any shoes covered in Aurum? -- showstoppers.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lisalovesshoes said:


> Thanks for all your opinions! I'm still undecided! I will sit on it for a weekend and get the crystals next week! My only concern is if the Light Peach will be too pinky for my skin tone! I might do a bigger swatch and see!



Well I am biased! I love the peach, and I am so happy I got them. But then again I actually like how the crystals don't contrast so much with my skin tone-- I think they look more elegant and understated that way. Or as understated as sparkles can be!  I guess it depends what effect you want to have 

My second vote is for golden shadow though. Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

lisalovesshoes said:


> FINALLY received my crystals!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R : Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow
> 
> Silk matches the best but I'm leaning towards the Golden Shadow... all three are gorgeous though!!! Can't make up my mind!



I see that most are voting for Light Peach & Golden Shadow, I actually like the *silk* one. HTH


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> I sold these lovelies, but they were damaged by UPS. I really don't need another glitter pair especially multi glitter. (I think I'm just over Multi)... so I've decided to strass them to fix this problem. I really wanted to copy Oak BECAUSE I WAS IN LOVE WITH HER STRASSED LADY PEEP SLINGS!!! But, after checking out my lady peep I realized there is gold detailing and I really don't want to change that in any way so I'll have to wait to strass with Aurora boreale. Any suggestions on what colors would match well? In pics I really love the new peach lady peeps, but I've heard they weren't that striking in person. I'm open to suggestions on anything all you wonderful ladies think would go well with the shiny gold details.
> 
> Also, I might sell these after I'm done (if I can bare it...my feet just aren't lady peep condusive & I'm broke as a joke!!) so I need them to be pretty amazing. hahah



What about Volcano?  they would look cool with the multi-glitter underneath.


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks for the shout out girl! LOL.  I would say in my opinion, bc the background isn't a nude glitter, and has many different colors, doing just peach or even Jonquil AB isn't going to be your best end result.  You will see a bit of the background peeking out, no matter HOW close you place your crystals together.  There is always some little crack showing, and since you have reds and other darker colors in that glitter mix, I think those two colors are definitely not the best choices.
> 
> Fire opal would be awesome, actually.  And different from the norm.  I also think Light Colorado/reg Topaz AB would be good.  Neutral with a punch.  Amethyst is going to be harder to match things with.  Just my 2 cents...



Can I leave the background multi glitter and get the same effect with fire opal?


----------



## jamidee

LouboutinHottie said:


> What about Volcano?  they would look cool with the multi-glitter underneath.




I have volcano Piggies  Otherwise, I'd totally consider it!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I think Aurum is fabulous! Definition of over-the-top opulence... but I am biased. This color is part of a project I've commissioned... makes my heart flutter!
> 
> Have you seen any shoes covered in Aurum? -- showstoppers.



Yea, I saw Oak was doing one on VPs, I believe?, but I'm worried about how the multi glitter will look underneath.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> I have volcano Piggies  Otherwise, I'd totally consider it!



O tru  I'm trying to think what else would look cool with multi glitter, something purple or black maybe? jet?


----------



## gheaden

For those of you using acryllic paint, is there a particular brand.  I am bout to redo my wife Ron Ron Glitters to a more refined strass.  Thanks and keep up the great work


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

What do you mean "get the same effect"?  I think that you should leave the background multi glitter regardless. I think that those colors I mentioned before are the best matches for the glitter colors of the background that will be peeking through. HTH



jamidee said:


> Can I leave the background multi glitter and get the same effect with fire opal?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I am strassing a pair of gold Hyper Prive right now, and Aurum is a great color stone.  But for a gold, I personally prefer Jonquil AB.  I just love the AB coatings.  But not everyone needs that extra "sparkle" or color.  Aurum is great though, and would look great against the gold accents on the Lady Peeps.  I still REALLY like the colorado topaz AB option.



jamidee said:


> Yea, I saw Oak was doing one on VPs, I believe?, but I'm worried about how the multi glitter will look underneath.


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> What do you mean "get the same effect"?  I think that you should leave the background multi glitter regardless. I think that those colors I mentioned before are the best matches for the glitter colors of the background that will be peeking through. HTH




Every Fire Opal strass I've seen has had a red background so I wasn't sure if it would still be quite as red and firey looking with a multi glitter background. Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, I think the fire opal strass would be awesome, and compliment the background quite well.  If you put the stones all touching and close together, you'll barely see any of the background anyway.  Good luck, I can't wait to hear which color you choose.



jamidee said:


> Every Fire Opal strass I've seen has had a red background so I wasn't sure if it would still be quite as red and firey looking with a multi glitter background. Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!



they're amazing!!!  the gunmetal & silver tones in the crystals are so elegant & wearable.


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


Holy crap you are good   they are incredible!


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!



You have some serious strassing talent, girl! Those are incredible and I love JetHematite


----------



## LVoepink

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


wow they look fabulous!


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


 

Love them dirty!!I have my eye on some black suede VPs to do either Jet or Jet Hematite, wish me luck


----------



## elle7

I have FINALLY compleated ONE HALF of ONE SHOE!!! LOL It has taken me a while to get into the swing of things, hence the slow progress, but I'm happy with how they're turning out! I personally think they look better in person as it's difficult to capture them accuratly on camera...

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h343/lols785/Shoes/?action=view&current=2011-09-22164645.jpg

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h343/lols785/Shoes/?action=view&current=2011-09-22165403.jpg

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h343/lols785/Shoes/?action=view&current=2011-09-22164510.jpg


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> they're amazing!!!  the gunmetal & silver tones in the crystals are so elegant & wearable.



thank you! Yes, I agree, I love the color



Dessye said:


> Holy crap you are good   they are incredible!



Thank you Dessye! 



DariaD said:


> You have some serious strassing talent, girl! Those are incredible and I love JetHematite



Me too! Love the sheen



LVoepink said:


> wow they look fabulous!



Thank you 



poppyseed said:


> Love them dirty!!I have my eye on some black suede VPs to do either Jet or Jet Hematite, wish me luck



Good luck! I've worked with both, Jet's more wearable but Jet Hematite's such a pretty color


----------



## katran26

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh, WELL DONE!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

katran26 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh, WELL DONE!!



thanks Katran


----------



## chloe speaks

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


amazing *dirtyaddiction*! was that on Patent?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chloe speaks said:


> amazing *dirtyaddiction*! was that on Patent?



no, kid leather


----------



## rdgldy

WOW!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!



Those look FABULOUS!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LouboutinHottie said:


> Those look FABULOUS!



thank youuuuu


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

HOLY COW!!!  Those are beautimus!!! 




dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I got these brand spanking new Woodstock VPs for a steal on Bonanza with the plan to strass them. Since I couldn't decide on a crystal color I decided to paint the toe red, paint the rest flat black and spike them ala VP spikes. 

I got the painting portion done today and wanted to share with my wonderful fellow DIY loving ladies! 


I'm trying to decide whether to spike them gunmetal or maybe pink spikes!

Before: 










After:


----------



## gheaden

^^Those look great, as is!


----------



## LVoepink

BoriquaNina said:


> I got these brand spanking new Woodstock VPs for a steal on Bonanza with the plan to strass them. Since I couldn't decide on a crystal color I decided to paint the toe red, paint the rest flat black and spike them ala VP spikes.
> 
> I got the painting portion done today and wanted to share with my wonderful fellow DIY loving ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to spike them gunmetal or maybe pink spikes!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


 
You have done a great job so far!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I got these brand spanking new Woodstock VPs for a steal on Bonanza with the plan to strass them. Since I couldn't decide on a crystal color I decided to paint the toe red, paint the rest flat black and spike them ala VP spikes.
> 
> I got the painting portion done today and wanted to share with my wonderful fellow DIY loving ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to spike them gunmetal or maybe pink spikes.


^great job painting.  I'm kinda heartbroken though...I love the woodstock tie dye.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They look great!  Amazing, and very professional looking transformation.  If you're going to spike, I wouldn't do pink. Not with the red toe, but I just hate pink and red together.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I got these brand spanking new Woodstock VPs for a steal on Bonanza with the plan to strass them. Since I couldn't decide on a crystal color I decided to paint the toe red, paint the rest flat black and spike them ala VP spikes.
> 
> I got the painting portion done today and wanted to share with my wonderful fellow DIY loving ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to spike them gunmetal or maybe pink spikes!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



wowww! Unbelievable transformation! I would totally go with the pink spikes but not sure how that would look against the red toe


----------



## glamorioustasha

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!



You get my HANDS DOWN !!!!!!:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Fashion1

Wow what a transformation!! I love them how they are now.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks!


gheaden said:


> ^^Those look great, as is!


 


LVoepink said:


> You have done a great job so far!


 


Thanks! It is beautiful and unique I just knew I wouldn't use them as is and couldn't pass up on the deal!



frick&frack said:


> ^great job painting. I'm kinda heartbroken though...I love the woodstock tie dye.


 


I was worried about it looking "Valentines Day" like. You make a good point! Gunmetal it is. I'll save the pink for another pair! Thanks ladies!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They look great! Amazing, and very professional looking transformation. If you're going to spike, I wouldn't do pink. Not with the red toe, but I just hate pink and red together.


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> wowww! Unbelievable transformation! I would totally go with the pink spikes but not sure how that would look against the red toe


----------



## whimsic

dirtyaddiction said:


> Finished these yesterday! Lady Peeps strassed with Jet Hematite swarovski rhinestones. Love how they came out!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> Here they are!
> Correction: the flats are Ballerinette not Sonietta before & after. The No Prive before & after.
> 
> I only applied one coat of the Lumiere on the patents. I am still debating on whether to do a second. I'll be strassing both shoes so the small streaks may not be an issue (I pack my crystals rather tight) and I don't want to apply too much paint since I'm worried it might not allow the crystals to adhere long term as well. We'll see. I keep trying to scrape the paint off the patents but even with my nail it's not budging so I'm hopeful!
> 
> The Ballerinette will eventually be strassed with Light Siam AB and the NPs with Meridian Blue.


 
What type of paint did you use?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Lumiere



glamourgirlnikk said:


> What type of paint did you use?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Can anybody tell me what color are these crystals?


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look like Greige to me.


glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can anybody tell me what color are these crystals?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> HOLY COW!!!  Those are beautimus!!!





glamorioustasha said:


> You get my HANDS DOWN !!!!!!:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:





whimsic said:


>



thank youuu!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just completed these. I painted the wooden platform and heels black, then strassed with Jet Hematite.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!


----------



## LVoepink

^^love the colour!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

This is the last one...I promise....LOL.  These are a half way progress shot of the ivory satin YoYo 85's I'm working on.  Strassed with Crystal AB.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you.  It's my first Aurum project, and I have fallen in love with the color.  Very cool in person.



LVoepink said:


> ^^love the colour!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Great job! Aurum is goregous! 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish. I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL. Here are progress shots. I'll post the finished product once they're ready. Aurum is really awesome in person. I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!



You Are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G 
The Aurum is Gooooooorgeous hun !
Congrats .
I am longing to see your Very Mix or Pigalilli work of art !


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!



OMG these are hottt, i want to aurum something now lol


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just completed these. I painted the wooden platform and heels black, then strassed with Jet Hematite.


^they're fabulous!  I have a very similar project in mind, so I love seeing how yours turned out.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!


^that gold is really striking!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> This is the last one...I promise....LOL.  These are a half way progress shot of the ivory satin YoYo 85's I'm working on.  Strassed with Crystal AB.


^so very pretty!  you are the strass master (say it with an arnold schwarzenegger accent)!!!


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just completed these. I painted the wooden platform and heels black, then strassed with Jet Hematite.





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> This is the last one...I promise....LOL.  These are a half way progress shot of the ivory satin YoYo 85's I'm working on.  Strassed with Crystal AB.



Wow, you've got an amazing eye for color and amazing hands for strass!   The arum is absolutely stunning!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!



Stunning colour



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just completed these. I painted the wooden platform and heels black, then strassed with Jet Hematite.



Those look fabulous!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> This is the last one...I promise....LOL.  These are a half way progress shot of the ivory satin YoYo 85's I'm working on.  Strassed with Crystal AB.



Those looks so glamorous, good job!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish.  I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL.  Here are progress shots.  I'll post the finished product once they're ready.  Aurum is really awesome in person.  I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!




That is such a gorgeous colour!!!! Gorgeous work too!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

WOW, thank you so much everyone for your nice comments.  I am blushing...


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Theren said:


> I got my cone spikes here http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3834


i've got my 1/4" spikes from him too. very close to the lady clou spikes actually. not identical, but given the distance they will be seen from, i am happy to mix them with the real CL spikes and other studs. has anyone come with best technique to glue them? i will not be piercing the leather, so planning on somehow filling the inside with something, folding the prongs and maybe even making flat base before gluing into the shoe. does anyone have experience or which tools could be used?


----------



## pwecious_323

Any1 ever had experience with cork? How was it? Was it easy to paint over it? Strass? Thank you.


----------



## MissSB

I just wanna say that this thread is amazing!! The work you ladies put into these projects is so admirable! I am completely inspired. Maybe one day I will do my own strass!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I would think that cork would be extremely porous, so if you could paint and strass over it just fine.  But I haven't done it...I have painted/strassed over wood though with no problems.



pwecious_323 said:


> Any1 ever had experience with cork? How was it? Was it easy to paint over it? Strass? Thank you.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.





I've just died and gone to heaven!

It is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!

Great job!


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.



OMG.  just wow.

ETA: new avi maybe??


----------



## handbag_newbie

After months of searching for blue satin armadillos to wear to the Marine Ball, I found some black leather armadillos instead. My plan (if they fit) is to strass them in variations of blue, mimicking the blue satin armadillo. 

Can anyone advise as to which colors would work best for this strass job? Once I get them authenticated, I will pay and I should have them by the end of this week! Then I will be strassing my heart away since the ball is on October 28th. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## laurenam

OMG!! GORGEOUS!! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight. They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date. The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.



WOW...they look truly amazing!!!  Msr Louboutin should do a pair like this himself!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you!  I have been trying to change my pictures for days now, and it keeps saying upload failed. Ugh!  LOL

Thanks so much everyone!  I appreciate the love...



Dessye said:


> OMG.  just wow.
> 
> ETA: new avi maybe??


----------



## BoriquaNina

Beautiful! Great job! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight. They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date. The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## jamidee

I'm trying to decide which one to go with. The first is Light Colorado Topaz (thanks to oak and her wonderful advice they match the multi glitter PERFECT!) the second is fire opal. I have more of the LCT so I feel like I get a better idea of what that will look like. I wish I had ordered more fire opal. 

I really can't decide. I'm not sure if I want another shoe that's so close to multi glitter as I already have 4 pairs in that glitter, but this color would be easier to sell (if I decide to do that) in this color IMO. 

Do you think fire opal looks ok with the multi peeking through?

This isn't that great of a pic. I'll take a better one later.


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> I'm trying to decide which one to go with. The first is Light Colorado Topaz (thanks to oak and her wonderful advice they match the multi glitter PERFECT!) the second is fire opal. I have more of the LCT so I feel like I get a better idea of what that will look like. I wish I had ordered more fire opal.
> 
> I really can't decide. I'm not sure if I want another shoe that's so close to multi glitter as I already have 4 pairs in that glitter, but this color would be easier to sell (if I decide to do that) in this color IMO.
> 
> Do you think fire opal looks ok with the multi peeking through?
> 
> This isn't that great of a pic. I'll take a better one later.



i love fire opal but i think u should color the base with a metallic red instead...i dont think it will look as good with just that original glitter base. def leave the gold tip though


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

These are INSANELY gorgeous! Enjoy them!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight. They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date. The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## jamidee

Here's another picture. Like I said: The Light Colorado Topaz seems to match PERFECTLY. *XXXXX*

But, I've always wanted to do a fire opal strass... opinions?


----------



## heiress-ox

I like the Light Colorado Topaz better on the multi-glitter base! Don't get me wrong, I love FO strass too, but I think it'd look better on a different base colour!


----------



## indypup

jamidee said:


> Here's another picture. Like I said: The Light Colorado Topaz seems to match PERFECTLY. *XXXXX*
> 
> But, I've always wanted to do a fire opal strass... opinions?



I would ONLY strass these if you are keeping them (be careful mentioning anything to do with selling on the forum, btw  ).  Really, do you want to spend hours and hours slaving over something just to turn around and sell them?  Having done that earlier in the year myself, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Lt Colorado all the way! Save the fire opal for a pair with a better base color. 


jamidee said:


> Here's another picture. Like I said: The Light Colorado Topaz seems to match PERFECTLY. *XXXXX*
> 
> But, I've always wanted to do a fire opal strass... opinions?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jamidee said:


> Here's another picture. Like I said: The Light Colorado Topaz seems to match PERFECTLY. *XXXXX*
> 
> But, I've always wanted to do a fire opal strass... opinions?



Light Colorado Topaz FTW!


----------



## jamidee

indypup said:


> I would ONLY strass these if you are keeping them (be careful mentioning anything to do with selling on the forum, btw  ).  Really, do you want to spend hours and hours slaving over something just to turn around and sell them?  Having done that earlier in the year myself, I wouldn't recommend it.



ohh oops!:shame:

Well, the problem is they are damaged and have bald spots. *XXXXX* When I strass them if I love them enough I'll keep them otherwise I'll want to pass them on. *XXXXX*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> They look like Greige to me.


 
Thanks


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


 
These are stunning and so sparkly!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight. They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date. The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


 

Well done, they truly are amazing, work of art!


----------



## poppyseed

indypup said:


> I would ONLY strass these if you are keeping them (be careful mentioning anything to do with selling on the forum, btw  ). Really, do you want to spend hours and hours slaving over something just to turn around and sell them? Having done that earlier in the year myself, I wouldn't recommend it.


 

ITA with Indy, but if they are damaged I see your point in strassing. The Colorado definitely looks better on the MC base. I would probably decide based on what other colours you have in your collection to give you variety so that you dont end up with very similar pairs....if you wanted to go with FO though definitely paint the base with red or metalic red like someone suggested. Good luck!


----------



## chloe speaks

poppyseed said:


> ITA with Indy, but if they are damaged I see your point in strassing. The Colorado definitely looks better on the MC base. I would probably decide based on what other colours you have in your collection to give you variety so that you dont end up with very similar pairs....if you wanted to go with FO though definitely paint the base with red or metalic red like someone suggested. Good luck!



^^^same opinion here. the colorado seems to pick up all the multicolor bits in the glitter, while the volcano sort of looks flat against the background. def. spray the base if you love the volcano


----------



## poppyseed

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^same opinion here. the colorado seems to pick up all the multicolor bits in the glitter, while the volcano sort of looks flat against the background. def. spray the base if you love the volcano


 

i think the red looking one is actually Fire Opal


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you all so much for the wonderful comments and feedback on the Aurum Hyper Prive!  You all are the best!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The Light Colorado Topaz is an exact match for the multi glitter.  But do you WANT to strass them in LCT?  I'd hate for you to put in that time and effort, and money, to strass something a color you're not fond of.  I don't think the fire opal looks that bad, honestly.  If you pack the crystals ALL touching, super close together, you could get away with the fire opal.  LCT matches the best, but I don't think the fire opal would clash.



jamidee said:


> Here's another picture. Like I said: The Light Colorado Topaz seems to match PERFECTLY. *XXXXX*
> 
> But, I've always wanted to do a fire opal strass... opinions?


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The Light Colorado Topaz is an exact match for the multi glitter.  But do you WANT to strass them in LCT?  I'd hate for you to put in that time and effort, and money, to strass something a color you're not fond of.  I don't think the fire opal looks that bad, honestly.  If you pack the crystals ALL touching, super close together, you could get away with the fire opal.  LCT matches the best, but I don't think the fire opal would clash.



I am not sold on the fire opal, but I really don't want to strass with an exact match as I already have so many shoes in that color. Do you have any more suggestions? Maybe something that matches really well, but has a bit of a different look? What about just Topaz ab?


----------



## chloe speaks

poppyseed said:


> i think the red looking one is actually Fire Opal



oops, that's what i meant 

me got volcano on the mind and only 5 hrs if sleep


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

To be honest, I don't have much experience with the Topaz (colorado, reg, light, etc).  I've never used them, so I'm not much help there.  Have you thought about going maybe a completely different route?  You said you wanted to keep the gold areas of the shoes gold, so maybe something that accentuates the gold really well?  Silk AB, Jonquil AB, Light Amethyst AB, maybe even Vintage Rose AB.  I say AB bc that coating will pick up the colors in the glitter better.  Now that I look at my color chart, these recommendations may work, but it looks like something from the Topaz family is going to match the background you have, the best.  Good luck!



jamidee said:


> I am not sold on the fire opal, but I really don't want to strass with an exact match as I already have so many shoes in that color. Do you have any more suggestions? Maybe something that matches really well, but has a bit of a different look? What about just Topaz ab?


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> To be honest, I don't have much experience with the Topaz (colorado, reg, light, etc).  I've never used them, so I'm not much help there.  Have you thought about going maybe a completely different route?  You said you wanted to keep the gold areas of the shoes gold, so maybe something that accentuates the gold really well?  Silk AB, Jonquil AB, Light Amethyst AB, maybe even Vintage Rose AB.  I say AB bc that coating will pick up the colors in the glitter better.  Now that I look at my color chart, these recommendations may work, but it looks like something from the Topaz family is going to match the background you have, the best.  Good luck!



Thanks so much for your help. I think I'll order a few in those colors and then decide that way.


----------



## jamidee

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^same opinion here. the colorado seems to pick up all the multicolor bits in the glitter, while the volcano sort of looks flat against the background. def. spray the base if you love the volcano





poppyseed said:


> ITA with Indy, but if they are damaged I see your point in strassing. The Colorado definitely looks better on the MC base. I would probably decide based on what other colours you have in your collection to give you variety so that you dont end up with very similar pairs....if you wanted to go with FO though definitely paint the base with red or metalic red like someone suggested. Good luck!





dirtyaddiction said:


> Light Colorado Topaz FTW!





BoriquaNina said:


> Lt Colorado all the way! Save the fire opal for a pair with a better base color.





heiress-ox said:


> I like the Light Colorado Topaz better on the multi-glitter base! Don't get me wrong, I love FO strass too, but I think it'd look better on a different base colour!




Thanks ladies for all the opinions. I agree the FO looks rather flat. I was wondering if it was too much for a shoe with such a hefty platform anyhow (which is why I'm not going to undergo the task of changing the base color). I just ordered a few more that aren't so close to everything else in my collection to see if I can find something that matches but gives the shoe a different look. I'll be sure to post pics again for opinions


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

No problem!



jamidee said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I think I'll order a few in those colors and then decide that way.


----------



## whimsic

Just when I thought I've seen the most gorgeous pair, I lay my eyes these!

Congrats!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## starr_shenell

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm almost finished with these Aurum Hyper Prive. I ran out of 2 sizes of crystals and I'm waiting for the shipment, so I can finish. I have a little bald spot on the back of the shoe right now...LOL. Here are progress shots. I'll post the finished product once they're ready. Aurum is really awesome in person. I definitely recommend it if you ladies are thinking of taking the plunge!


 
How long did it take you to do one shoe?


----------



## dc419

Gorgeous!!!I would love to see a mod pic!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These were done for someone else, so I cannot wear them. They're going to look amazing on, though!  I hope she loves them!



dc419 said:


> Gorgeous!!!I would love to see a mod pic!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Well, I have an (almost) 3 year old, so I don't get a lot of 100%, uninterrupted strass time, but total for a pair it usually takes about 30 hours ish.  Sometimes more.  The lady peeps took 4 days, working like a maniac until all hours of the wee morning, to complete them.  The taller, more platform etc, the more time it takes to complete. HTH



starr_shenell said:


> How long did it take you to do one shoe?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

That is so nice!  Thank you.  I am super proud of them.



whimsic said:


> Just when I thought I've seen the most gorgeous pair, I lay my eyes these!
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## eve415

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Aurum Hyper Prive tonight.  They are by far the MOST amazing project I've done to date.  The way they look in real life is just beyond words...so regal and so SHINY, LOL.



Wowsers  These are freakin amazing looking. Who makes the Aurum Swarovsky or Preciosa?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I used the Aurum Swarovski.  Not sure if Preciosa makes them or not.  



eve415 said:


> Wowsers  These are freakin amazing looking. Who makes the Aurum Swarovsky or Preciosa?


----------



## hunniesochic

ummm I asked this before but I can't seem to find it now, can someone show me where to order the crystals and the supplies? (runs & hide, don't hit me! )

Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

hunniesochic said:


> ummm I asked this before but I can't seem to find it now, can someone show me where to order the crystals and the supplies? (runs & hide, don't hit me! )
> 
> Thanks!



artbeads.com is where I order mine from. and get supplies from Michaels arts and crafts


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.


That is fabulous!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

jamidee said:


> artbeads.com is where I order mine from. and get supplies from Michaels arts and crafts


Thanks! I'm currently checking out their website.


----------



## jamidee

I love the look of fire opal strass, but anyone that has done that... do you just do purely fire opal? or do you mix with something like light siam?


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



These are beautiful and may be my favorite you've done so far!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



Oh. My. God. Catenita is my UHG!!! I am in love!!! I saw a brown pair in my size on the bay and I passed because I was holding out for black! Now I am going to go look and see if they are still there! Those look insane!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



Also what did you use to dye them black? How did the wooden parts look before stressing?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



Those look amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone!  I used Neo Opaque in Black by Jacquard. Se company as Lumiere. Before strassing, the black was very matte. So I'm not sure it would be ideal as a finished product. 



PeepToe said:


> Also what did you use to dye them black? How did the wooden parts look before stressing?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



This is Fabulous and amazing!! It must be sooo shiny in real life!!! Looks like a lot of hard work!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks girl!



jamidee said:


> These are beautiful and may be my favorite you've done so far!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you! It's time consuming and takes a lot of patience, but the end result is sooo worth it. 



girlfrommoscow said:


> This is Fabulous and amazing!! It must be sooo shiny in real life!!! Looks like a lot of hard work!!


----------



## CindyYZ

GORGEOUS!! Love the black diamond color!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.


----------



## CindyYZ

I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.  

Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


----------



## jamidee

CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.



Great Job!! I did my pigalle in volcano and it was a task!! good luck!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.



they're looking fabulous! Great job so far!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.


^they're so beautiful!!!  love that gunmetal color!




CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


^your pigalles seem to be coming along well so far.  keep up the good work!


----------



## starr_shenell

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Well, I have an (almost) 3 year old, so I don't get a lot of 100%, uninterrupted strass time, but total for a pair it usually takes about 30 hours ish. Sometimes more. The lady peeps took 4 days, working like a maniac until all hours of the wee morning, to complete them. The taller, more platform etc, the more time it takes to complete. HTH


 
oh wow!  thank you!  lovely by the way...


----------



## hunniesochic

CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


great job! I'm starting on mine soon! I ordered my swarovski crystals and they should be here next week, I can't wait to get started. Y'all motivated me to do this project. I just hope I do it right.


----------



## handbag_newbie

hunniesochic said:


> great job! I'm starting on mine soon! I ordered my swarovski crystals and they should be here next week, I can't wait to get started. Y'all motivated me to do this project. I just hope I do it right.



You can do it! I'll be starting my second one this week. You get used to it and it'll become natural with the placement of the crystals.


----------



## hunniesochic

handbag_newbie said:


> You can do it! I'll be starting my second one this week. You get used to it and it'll become natural with the placement of the crystals.


Ah, thanks for believing in me...I am not very crafty! Is that the first strass you did in your avartar? What crystals rhinestone color is that. It's gorgeous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

hunniesochic said:


> Ah, thanks for believing in me...I am not very crafty! Is that the first strass you did in your avartar? What crystals rhinestone color is that. It's gorgeous!



Yes those are it. They're vitrail light!


----------



## CindyYZ

Thanks *jamidee*, *dirtyaddiction*, *frick&frack*, *hunniesochic*!  Appreciate the encouragement.  Good luck *hunniesochic*, I'm sure yours will turn out beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

CindyYZ said:


> Thanks *jamidee*, *dirtyaddiction*, *frick&frack*, *hunniesochic*!  Appreciate the encouragement.  Good luck *hunniesochic*, I'm sure yours will turn out beautiful!



I hope so, too. I am a little nervous getting started...still need to research on where to start setting the crystals. Hope it'll turn out as beautiful as yours will be along with everyone else's project!


----------



## CindyYZ

I'm not sure how everyone else starts, but I started at the base of the heel and worked my way up.  I used a few rows of size 9ss crystals to get it started then randomly started adding the other sizes.  Buy some 7ss too, I used those small ones to fill in the gaps.  HTH!



hunniesochic said:


> I hope so, too. I am a little nervous getting started...still need to research on where to start setting the crystals. Hope it'll turn out as beautiful as yours will be along with everyone else's project!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great Job!  You can never go wrong with a volcano Piggie!



CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


----------



## hunniesochic

CindyYZ said:


> I'm not sure how everyone else starts, but I started at the base of the heel and worked my way up.  I used a few rows of size 9ss crystals to get it started then randomly started adding the other sizes.  Buy some 7ss too, I used those small ones to fill in the gaps.  HTH!



Make sense to me why start on the bottom first. I also ordered some ss5 and ss7 to fill in the spacings. I'm so excited to start working on this. Initially it was just a fun project to do to kill some time, but after picking the aquamarine crystals...I decided this would be my "something blue". If I do a great job, I might actually invest in a 150-160mm heels and strass those a deeper blue then it'll actually be blue blue and not like a baby blue. I'm also strassing mine and my bridesmaid pink Chucks for the first dance. It'll start off with me and him dancing together to our song...then the music will change and my bridesmaids along with groomsmen and the groom will do a dance together. So excited just thinking about it. Initially I never wanted marriage but a wedding without a marriage license would be just fine LOL.

Haha sorry, wrote a novel, just really excited about this project because it's going to be something special that I'm investing a lot of time in.


----------



## yousofine

Can any of your ladies tell med the numbers and sizes of crystals used for strassing the Amber/Ambertina?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Wonderful job so far!!!




CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread, I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached. I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


----------



## poppyseed

Calling all ladies who strassed on patent!!!
Which glue do you recommend? Gem Tac? Or the other glue - E something? Or any other glue? 
I have finally found a pair to in Meridian crystals  however they are patent...


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> Calling all ladies who strassed on patent!!!
> Which glue do you recommend? Gem Tac? Or the other glue - E something? Or any other glue?
> I have finally found a pair to in Meridian crystals  however they are patent...



I used E6000 for my patent heels and its superstrong!
I wore them outside twice and not even one crystal was lost


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> I used E6000 for my patent heels and its superstrong!
> I wore them outside twice and not even one crystal was lost


 

Thanks for the advise! I have Gem Tac and have used it on all glitter DIYs I have done so far, but I read somewhere on here that it might not be strong enough on patent so I better get some E6000 then!


----------



## katran26

poppyseed said:


> Calling all ladies who strassed on patent!!!
> Which glue do you recommend? Gem Tac? Or the other glue - E something? Or any other glue?
> I have finally found a pair to in Meridian crystals  however they are patent...



I've strassed several pairs and I highly recommend Gem Tac - it's very clean and easy to use, has no odor, and is super strong...rarely have I had a crystal fall off


----------



## poppyseed

katran26 said:


> I've strassed several pairs and I highly recommend Gem Tac - it's very clean and easy to use, has no odor, and is super strong...rarely have I had a crystal fall off


 

Oh I see, maybe I should give it a try after all...I've still got about half a bottle so it would definitely make things easier...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Did you sand the surface of the patent or no?  I am debating on sanding bc I don't know if it's really going to make a difference.  I have my Framboise Lady Peeps ready to go in Volcano, but they're patent....EEEKKK...Patent makes me nervous!  



DariaD said:


> I used E6000 for my patent heels and its superstrong!
> I wore them outside twice and not even one crystal was lost


----------



## DariaD

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Did you sand the surface of the patent or no?  I am debating on sanding bc I don't know if it's really going to make a difference.  I have my Framboise Lady Peeps ready to go in Volcano, but they're patent....EEEKKK...Patent makes me nervous!



No, I didn't 
Those were cheap non-CL shoes and I wasn't afraid to spoil them, so I just strassed them as is and it turned out that E6000 holds perfectly even on non-sanded patent.


----------



## handbag_newbie

So I went to Downtown LA today to get my crystals to start my project. I went out to put more money in my meter before it expired and I see a bike cop giving me a ticket. I ask what it's for and he says that I don't have my front license plate. As I try to explain that the dealership sold it to me like that, I see two tickets come out. I ask what else and he tells me that in arguing with him about my license plate, my meter expired. What a jerk!!!!! 

Well, at least I got them at wholesale price and 15% off... :/ haha


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight. These Catenita had wooden platforms and heels, which I dyed black, then strassed them in Black Diamond.  The end result looks really similar to Anthracite glitter IRL.



Fabulous!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I can't wait to see your Meridians!!!

Happy Strassing!



poppyseed said:


> Calling all ladies who strassed on patent!!!
> Which glue do you recommend? Gem Tac? Or the other glue - E something? Or any other glue?
> I have finally found a pair to in Meridian crystals however they are patent...


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> I can't wait to see your Meridians!!!
> 
> Happy Strassing!


 

Thank you darling! I am yet to receive the shoes and can't wait to get on it myself!!!


----------



## poppyseed

handbag_newbie said:


> So I went to Downtown LA today to get my crystals to start my project. I went out to put more money in my meter before it expired and I see a bike cop giving me a ticket. I ask what it's for and he says that I don't have my front license plate. As I try to explain that the dealership sold it to me like that, I see two tickets come out. I ask what else and he tells me that in arguing with him about my license plate, my meter expired. What a jerk!!!!!
> 
> Well, at least I got them at wholesale price and 15% off... :/ haha


 

That's terrible!! What a jerk!


----------



## LavenderIce

poppyseed said:


> Calling all ladies who strassed on patent!!!
> Which glue do you recommend? Gem Tac? Or the other glue - E something? Or any other glue?
> I have finally found a pair to in Meridian crystals  however they are patent...





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Did you sand the surface of the patent or no?  I am debating on sanding bc I don't know if it's really going to make a difference.  I have my Framboise Lady Peeps ready to go in Volcano, but they're patent....EEEKKK...Patent makes me nervous!



I have used Gem Tac on my un-sanded patent marron glace LC and it worked out just fine.  I cannot tolerate the strong odor of E-6000, so I only use Gem Tac.  I did not need to sand the patent at all.


----------



## hunniesochic

E6000 would be good on Satin? Do I have to do anything to the shoes first?


----------



## hunniesochic

handbag_newbie said:


> So I went to Downtown LA today to get my crystals to start my project. I went out to put more money in my meter before it expired and I see a bike cop giving me a ticket. I ask what it's for and he says that I don't have my front license plate. As I try to explain that the dealership sold it to me like that, I see two tickets come out. I ask what else and he tells me that in arguing with him about my license plate, my meter expired. What a jerk!!!!!
> 
> Well, at least I got them at wholesale price and 15% off... :/ haha



What a jerk indeed. WOW! I like how you look on the brightside!


----------



## handbag_newbie

hunniesochic said:


> What a jerk indeed. WOW! I like how you look on the brightside!



Thanks 

I got the armadillos in today and they are a tad big, so I am going to the cobbler to see if he can help me with some insoles. If not, there is a pair on ebay that I'm looking at. Hopefully he can help though because I want to start strassing!


----------



## LavenderIce

handbag_newbie said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got the armadillos in today and they are a tad big, so I am going to the cobbler to see if he can help me with some insoles. If not, there is a pair on ebay that I'm looking at. Hopefully he can help though because I want to start strassing!



Sorry about your experience with the cop and his generous ticketing.  I know some people have a job to do, but that was a bit extreme!  Good luck with your Armadillos.  Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


----------



## handbag_newbie

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry about your experience with the cop and his generous ticketing.  I know some people have a job to do, but that was a bit extreme!  Good luck with your Armadillos.  Looking forward to seeing your finished project.



Thanks! The trip to the cobbler was awesome! He has miracle hands and my shoes fit now, so the strass continues! (well, will start)


----------



## pakcola

handbag_newbie said:


> So I went to Downtown LA today to get my crystals to start my project. I went out to put more money in my meter before it expired and I see a bike cop giving me a ticket. I ask what it's for and he says that I don't have my front license plate. As I try to explain that the dealership sold it to me like that, I see two tickets come out. I ask what else and he tells me that in arguing with him about my license plate, my meter expired. What a jerk!!!!!
> 
> Well, at least I got them at wholesale price and 15% off... :/ haha



Where in Downtown LA did you go? Is it really better than buying online?

Thanks!


----------



## handbag_newbie

pakcola said:


> Where in Downtown LA did you go? Is it really better than buying online?
> 
> Thanks!



I went to the actual location for this website: http://bergerbeads.net/swarovskicrystalrhinestones-1.aspx

They gave me everything at the 10 gross price since I was buying so many, and they gave me an additional 15% off. I didn't want to wait for them to come in, but honestly Dreamtime Creations is the cheapest. They price match...and they always have 10% off coupons. I only ended up paying $20 more than Dreamtime


----------



## pakcola

handbag_newbie said:


> I went to the actual location for this website: http://bergerbeads.net/swarovskicrystalrhinestones-1.aspx
> 
> They gave me everything at the 10 gross price since I was buying so many, and they gave me an additional 15% off. I didn't want to wait for them to come in, but honestly Dreamtime Creations is the cheapest. They price match...and they always have 10% off coupons. I only ended up paying $20 more than Dreamtime



OK Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## CocoB

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks everyone!  I used Neo Opaque in Black by Jacquard. Se company as Lumiere. Before strassing, the black was very matte. So I'm not sure it would be ideal as a finished product.




I think that these are the prettiest shoes I've ever seen. You do amazing work. Would you mind sharing the crystal sizes you used?

Thanks so much.


----------



## BoriquaNina

E6000 works wonderfully. Gem tac absorbs into the satin fast so it ends up being sort of a PITA. No prep needed!



hunniesochic said:


> E6000 would be good on Satin? Do I have to do anything to the shoes first?


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:


> E6000 works wonderfully. Gem tac absorbs into the satin fast so it ends up being sort of a PITA. No prep needed!



thanks for the info


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank so much.  That is so sweet of you!  I use the typical sizes most of us use: 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, 20ss. HTH



CocoB said:


> I think that these are the prettiest shoes I've ever seen. You do amazing work. Would you mind sharing the crystal sizes you used?
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## PeepToe

I am going to strass a pair of Biancas size 35.5. Does anyone have recommendations on how many crystals to order? I don't think my decolletes will come close to judging how many I need!


----------



## thientrangjkk

I want to strass my black satin very prive, but I don't know what crystal to use.  I want it to be versatile and wearable with many outfits.  I like the meridian blue, black diamond AB, and Jet hematite.  Which one should I use?  Please help me with any suggestions are greatly appreciate.  Thank you


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would stay away from Meridian on black satin. Black satin is virtually impossible to paint/dye and Meridian really looks best on a blue base. Personally I would strass them in Jet Hematite. It has a nice effect and is quite versatile IMHO. 



thientrangjkk said:


> I want to strass my black satin very prive, but I don't know what crystal to use. I want it to be versatile and wearable with many outfits. I like the meridian blue, black diamond AB, and Jet hematite. Which one should I use? Please help me with any suggestions are greatly appreciate. Thank you


 
I would order 130% of what you did on your Decolletes. I typically use this as a general rule when strassing 140s. Hope that helps.



PeepToe said:


> I am going to strass a pair of Biancas size 35.5. Does anyone have recommendations on how many crystals to order? I don't think my decolletes will come close to judging how many I need!


----------



## thientrangjkk

I appreciated your honest opinion.  I made up my mind to order the jet hematide. Thank you sooooo much.  I love this forum and greatful for all your helps ladies.


----------



## jamidee

Ok ladies.. I need your expertise. I am strassing my lady peeps and want to match the gold as best as I can without keeping the exact multi color shade because I have too many CLs in that color already. I ordered crystals to put on to test and I overdid it! Now, I can't decide... so any opinions are welcome. 











Amethyst Ab, and then Light Colorado Topaz ab at the top and Amethyst ab again at the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Jonquil AB




Jonquil AB again on the side and the bottom is Light Gold (not ab)

In person, I'd have to say that Jonquil AB and Topaz AB are the prettiest against the gold. But, Amethyst is really pretty against the gold as well...


----------



## jamidee

Topaz AB


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

It's a bit confusing, but the color in the middle of the shoe in the picture with the Coach bag gets my vote for the best color match.  I like that one best!



jamidee said:


> Ok ladies.. I need your expertise. I am strassing my lady peeps and want to match the gold as best as I can without keeping the exact multi color shade because I have too many CLs in that color already. I ordered crystals to put on to test and I overdid it! Now, I can't decide... so any opinions are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst Ab, and then Light Colorado Topaz ab at the top and Amethyst ab again at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonquil AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonquil AB again on the side and the bottom is Light Gold (not ab)
> 
> In person, I'd have to say that Jonquil AB and Topaz AB are the prettiest against the gold. But, Amethyst is really pretty against the gold as well...


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It's a bit confusing, but the color in the middle of the shoe in the picture with the Coach bag gets my vote for the best color match.  I like that one best!




that's light colorado topaz ab, but as seen in my other previous pics... it doesn't really have that gold in it. I think it's reflecting off of the coach bag? The one that has that gold in it is the jonquil ab. Sorry it's so confusing. I really overestimated my ability to choose what I liked. All of the ab's are so close... they just give off a slightly different hue and without the whole shoe in that color it's hard to imagine what it would look like or which I like best?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Can you post a pic of all of the colors clustered on the shoe, in order? Just one picture with all the color options?  I didn't like the Jonquil AB, IMO, on those heels, bc of the multi colored background.  I have done Jonquil AB, and I LOVE it, but I don't think it's a match.  I think the Amethyst AB and one of the others (can't remember which) are better options.  



jamidee said:


> that's light colorado topaz ab, but as seen in my other previous pics... it doesn't really have that gold in it. I think it's reflecting off of the coach bag? The one that has that gold in it is the jonquil ab. Sorry it's so confusing. I really overestimated my ability to choose what I liked. All of the ab's are so close... they just give off a slightly different hue and without the whole shoe in that color it's hard to imagine what it would look like or which I like best?


----------



## poppyseed

hey ladies,
I have finallty scored some patent navy Madame Claudes off the evil bay earlier this week with the intention of doing Meridian strass.  
They have arrived today and I am not sure what to do....the seller put they are size 38 and didn't really say much about the condition, just that they were worn once or twice. 
Well, they are actually size 38 1/2 and have several flaws: creasing along the side of toe box on right shoe, very small scuff on each toe tip and one bigger scuff on right heel.
Now they still fit me good, although 38 would have been better I guess (my TTS is 37 1/2 - 38) They were a steal, but I feel a bit cheated with the condition. And not sure how the crease will affect the strassing. Also the scuff on the tips are in place that I didn't plan on putting crystals on at all...what shall I do?


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> Topaz AB


 

I like Topaz, but also remeber seing someone has done Jonquil AB strass on gold shoes and that combination with gold for me was TDF. especially since you will have some of the gold on display still (I gather that you are only strassing the glitter part..?)


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It's a bit confusing, but the color in the middle of the shoe in the picture with the Coach bag gets my vote for the best color match. I like that one best!


 

ITA!! Don't know which one this is but I like it too!


----------



## jamidee

Ok. This is to clear any confusion! I did what Oak asked and placed them next to each other. Problem is I was trying to get it around the gold and it's around the toe so they angle and I feel like the light is hitting them differently so I took a couple of shots. Here you go! From left to right: Light Colorado Topaz, Topaz AB, Amethyst AB, Jonquil AB

















Now, different angle just to make myself happy that y'all are getting to see it properly. 
Opposite so from Left to right: Jonquil ab, Amethyst AB, Topaz AB, LCT AB









P.S. if you're fav is LCT, please tell me a second fav. I'm really not looking for the one that matches with the glitter the closest as I have SOOOO many multi glitter CLs already. I'm looking for the one that will make the prettiest shoe in combination with the gold, but give me a different look. 

EXCUSE THE FLOORS. They aren't that dirty... I mopped this weekend. It's the iphone, Scouts honor.


I think I'm leaning towards Topaz ab. It doesn't look that red in person and seems to give off warm gold tones with hints of reds, orange, etc. That or Amethyst because the purples are pretty. I'm not sure about jonquil. It matches the gold the best but the background of MG is not sitting well with me on jonquil ab.


----------



## CMM

LOVE the amethyst AB!


----------



## DariaD

I second Amethyst AB!


----------



## aoqtpi

I like the Jonquil the best.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Amethyst AB gets my vote buy Lt Colorado is a very close second!



jamidee said:


> Ok. This is to clear any confusion! I did what Oak asked and placed them next to each other. Problem is I was trying to get it around the gold and it's around the toe so they angle and I feel like the light is hitting them differently so I took a couple of shots. Here you go! From left to right: Light Colorado Topaz, Topaz AB, Amethyst AB, Jonquil AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, different angle just to make myself happy that y'all are getting to see it properly.
> Opposite so from Left to right: Jonquil ab, Amethyst AB, Topaz AB, LCT AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. if you're fav is LCT, please tell me a second fav. I'm really not looking for the one that matches with the glitter the closest as I have SOOOO many multi glitter CLs already. I'm looking for the one that will make the prettiest shoe in combination with the gold, but give me a different look.
> 
> EXCUSE THE FLOORS. They aren't that dirty... I mopped this weekend. It's the iphone, Scouts honor.
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards Topaz ab. It doesn't look that red in person and seems to give off warm gold tones with hints of reds, orange, etc. That or Amethyst because the purples are pretty. I'm not sure about jonquil. It matches the gold the best but the background of MG is not sitting well with me on jonquil ab.


 

I just went through a similar situation. I purchased a pair of Yoyo Zeppa (i'm almost certain that's the style) and the wood platform was warped and split when I received them yesterday. They were a steal but none of the damage was described. Thankfully the seller was very nice and accepted the return! 

Can you post a pic of the crease? If the scuffs on the tips are in a place that won't be covered I would just repaint the shoe before strassing it. If the damage is significant and you feel cheated maybe contact them and ask for a partial refund?



poppyseed said:


> hey ladies,
> I have finallty scored some patent navy Madame Claudes off the evil bay earlier this week with the intention of doing Meridian strass.
> They have arrived today and I am not sure what to do....the seller put they are size 38 and didn't really say much about the condition, just that they were worn once or twice.
> Well, they are actually size 38 1/2 and have several flaws: creasing along the side of toe box on right shoe, very small scuff on each toe tip and one bigger scuff on right heel.
> Now they still fit me good, although 38 would have been better I guess (my TTS is 37 1/2 - 38) They were a steal, but I feel a bit cheated with the condition. And not sure how the crease will affect the strassing. Also the scuff on the tips are in place that I didn't plan on putting crystals on at all...what shall I do?


----------



## Nolia

I vote Jonquil to bring out the gold in the tip!! =)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I still say LCT is my favorite, but my second fav is Amethyst AB.  That would be the next best IMO!  Good luck!


----------



## shontel

poppyseed said:


> hey ladies,
> I have finallty scored some patent navy Madame Claudes off the evil bay earlier this week with the intention of doing Meridian strass.
> They have arrived today and I am not sure what to do....the seller put they are size 38 and didn't really say much about the condition, just that they were worn once or twice.
> Well, they are actually size 38 1/2 and have several flaws: creasing along the side of toe box on right shoe, very small scuff on each toe tip and one bigger scuff on right heel.
> Now they still fit me good, although 38 would have been better I guess (my TTS is 37 1/2 - 38) They were a steal, but I feel a bit cheated with the condition. And not sure how the crease will affect the strassing. Also the scuff on the tips are in place that I didn't plan on putting crystals on at all...what shall I do?



The seller made a huge mistake by advertising them as one size when they were in fact another, so you should be entitled to a refund on that basis alone.  But I guess it just depends on whether you want to keep the shoes or not (since they were a steal). decisions decisions


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:


> Ok. This is to clear any confusion! I did what Oak asked and placed them next to each other. Problem is I was trying to get it around the gold and it's around the toe so they angle and I feel like the light is hitting them differently so I took a couple of shots. Here you go! From left to right: Light Colorado Topaz, Topaz AB, Amethyst AB, Jonquil AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, different angle just to make myself happy that y'all are getting to see it properly.
> Opposite so from Left to right: Jonquil ab, Amethyst AB, Topaz AB, LCT AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. if you're fav is LCT, please tell me a second fav. I'm really not looking for the one that matches with the glitter the closest as I have SOOOO many multi glitter CLs already. I'm looking for the one that will make the prettiest shoe in combination with the gold, but give me a different look.
> 
> EXCUSE THE FLOORS. They aren't that dirty... I mopped this weekend. It's the iphone, Scouts honor.
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards Topaz ab. It doesn't look that red in person and seems to give off warm gold tones with hints of reds, orange, etc. That or Amethyst because the purples are pretty. I'm not sure about jonquil. It matches the gold the best but the background of MG is not sitting well with me on jonquil ab.



The amethyst ab is to die for!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Amethyst AB gets my vote buy Lt Colorado is a very close second!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through a similar situation. I purchased a pair of Yoyo Zeppa (i'm almost certain that's the style) and the wood platform was warped and split when I received them yesterday. They were a steal but none of the damage was described. Thankfully the seller was very nice and accepted the return!
> 
> Can you post a pic of the crease? If the scuffs on the tips are in a place that won't be covered I would just repaint the shoe before strassing it. If the damage is significant and you feel cheated maybe contact them and ask for a partial refund?


 


shontel said:


> The seller made a huge mistake by advertising them as one size when they were in fact another, so you should be entitled to a refund on that basis alone. But I guess it just depends on whether you want to keep the shoes or not (since they were a steal). decisions decisions


 

I will try take some pics of the damages tonight when I get home to show you guys. Regarding the crease, I am just a bit worried that it might still be creasing after I apply the crystals and might therefore cause them falling off...As for the tips I guess I could just paint over the scuffs with a same colour nail polish or something, they really are small, one's like 1mm and the other 1mm x 4 mm maybe...I think strassing the tips as well would look odd.
I might try for a partial refund. The seller has zero feedback, but has been really helpful so far with sending the shoes etc. I'm really keen to start strassing now and these are perfect first pair for me since they're not full closed toe shoe so will take less time to finish and they're perfect for Meridian which has been my fav since I first saw it on a pair of Rock and Republic jeans


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, have any of you had some experience with using tarrago leather dye (the preparer + dye kit) in the following colours please:
25   Fuchsia
101 Magenta
12   Red
102 Bright red

I would appreciate any comments on how the colours turned out etc...I have found some colour charts, but some colour (particularly Magenta and Fuchsia) look very differently:

http://www.shoecaresupplies.com/Shoe_Dye_p/tarrago-color-kit.htm

http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/TARRAGO_Dye_Kit_Available_in_88_colors_p/1007.htm


----------



## hunniesochic

I started it on it yesterday and seems like it's going to take me at least 3weeks to a month to finish. I am not sure if I am doing it right and just winging it. What do you guys think?


----------



## hunniesochic

BTW am I suppose to strass the heel replacement too? Or just leave it alone?


----------



## jamidee

hunniesochic said:


> I started it on it yesterday and seems like it's going to take me at least 3weeks to a month to finish. I am not sure if I am doing it right and just winging it. What do you guys think?



Looks good and leave the heel replacement alone.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Looks good!
Don't strass the heel tap. It wears down while you wear the shoes and is meant to be replaced over time. 


hunniesochic said:


> BTW am I suppose to strass the heel replacement too? Or just leave it alone?


----------



## PeepToe

hunniesochic said:


> I started it on it yesterday and seems like it's going to take me at least 3weeks to a month to finish. I am not sure if I am doing it right and just winging it. What do you guys think?



Looks good! Where did you get the syringe! I looked when I strassed my last pair and I couldn't find any like that. Is that a medical one!


----------



## hunniesochic

Thanks *jaimedee*, *BoriquaNina*, and *PeepToe*! 

@ PeepToe. Yes, they're medical needles. I got it from my sister's office.


----------



## shontel

hunniesochic said:


> Thanks *jaimedee*, *BoriquaNina*, and *PeepToe*!
> 
> @ PeepToe. Yes, they're medical needles. I got it from my sister's office.



Niiiice! I gotta get one of those for my project!


----------



## shontel

amazigrace said:


> These are the pictures of my nude new simples 1. before, 2. after sanding, 3. after two coats of paint, 4. the label on the top of the can, and 5. the can.
> 
> I just painted the soles, not all the way to the heel, and I think you can see what an almost perfect match it is. The paint is completely dry on the finished shoes.
> 
> If any of you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer.
> 
> BTW - it's Home Depot Behr paint in Bijoul Red, High Gloss. I used a cheap-o Michael's foam brush to paint, and a fine sanding block from Home Depot. And that's all I did.



Incredible! So happy I read back to your post.


----------



## shontel

eve415 said:


> Although not CL's just wanted to share with you guys my friends wedding shoes which I strassed using Crystal AB. This is my 2nd time strassing and they turned out beautiful . To all the ladies who are hesitant or iffy about strassing, GO FOR IT!!!



These really are beautiful!  Which crystals did you use, which sizes, how many, details... oh, and on the syringe too!


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:


> you're making me blush! thank youuuu



Yes, I too LOVE all of your Herve CL pairings! You're so cute in all of your pics!! LOVE the Ambertinas!


----------



## lanvin

Do you ladies think it would possible to dye mesh? For examples white Mademoiselle Marchand to a darker colour?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

It's definitely possible, but use sparingly bc the leftover dye has to go somewhere, and since it won't be absorbed into anything, you don't want it to run into the insole, etc.  I would put something behind the mesh (towel, paper, etc) to catch the extra dye.  HTH



lanvin said:


> Do you ladies think it would possible to dye mesh? For examples white Mademoiselle Marchand to a darker colour?


----------



## Fashion1

I just dyed mesh black a few weeks ago, and I found putting a paper towel behind the mesh didn't work the best. I did lots of coats, and found the black dye really didn't run anywhere (or if it did it wasn't noticeable, but the sole was already black). It can definitely be done - you just need several coats.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!

Big Stack strassed in Volcano











Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!










Sonietta Flats in Jet





Chiara in White Opal


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The white opal and Volcano Stacks are TDF! Great job girl!


----------



## jamidee

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal



the volcano stacks are to die for oh em gee. I'm in love!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal



These all look FAB!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal


 
They're all totally amazing!!
What is the base colour of the Big Stack? Just that it seems to show a little bit different colours than the other pairs that have been posted before strassed on either gold or purple base...


----------



## BoriquaNina

poppyseed said:


> They're all totally amazing!!
> What is the base colour of the Big Stack? Just that it seems to show a little bit different colours than the other pairs that have been posted before strassed on either gold or purple base...


  They are black. I have to say black and burgandy/red are my favorite base colors for Volcano. It seems they let the spectrum of colors in the crystal show the most.


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> They are black. I have to say black and burgandy/red are my favorite base colors for Volcano. It seems they let the spectrum of colors in the crystal show the most.


 

I did have a guess that it could be black, that is so funny that black out of all colours gives such a lovely result. I really love how the colour changes from red,purple, gold all the way to what seems like light blue! You have just re-planted my need for Volcano strass lol!!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> Chiara in White Opal



AMAZING work!!!  the volcano & white opal are my favorites!


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal


WOW


----------



## katran26

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal



AMAZING job on all four!!! Love the Fire Opals...


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks for all the wonderful comments! The Volcano Big Stack are my favorite too! They're AMAZING in person!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The white opal and Volcano Stacks are TDF! Great job girl!


 


jamidee said:


> the volcano stacks are to die for oh em gee. I'm in love!!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> These all look FAB!


 


frick&frack said:


> AMAZING work!!! the volcano & white opal are my favorites!


 


hunniesochic said:


> WOW


 


katran26 said:


> AMAZING job on all four!!! Love the Fire Opals...


----------



## BoriquaNina

It really does look great on a black background. It lets the crystal have all the spotlight!!! My DBF says the Volcano on black looks like a dragon's scales! LOL 



poppyseed said:


> I did have a guess that it could be black, that is so funny that black out of all colours gives such a lovely result. I really love how the colour changes from red,purple, gold all the way to what seems like light blue! You have just re-planted my need for Volcano strass lol!!


----------



## shontel

Where do you ladies purchase your crystals from?  I've read through about 50 pages of this thread and have read www.rhinestoneshop.com, www.dreamtimecreations.com or ebay.  Which is the least expensive?  Its my very first strassing project.  I need AB Crystals. Seller names, phone numbers, websites, addresses (South Florida), etc. are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## archiegirl

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal




these are all so amazing!  but i must ask...  what did you use to dye the black satin?


----------



## hunniesochic

shontel said:


> Where do you ladies purchase your crystals from?  I've read through about 50 pages of this thread and have read http://www.rhinestoneshop.com, http://www.dreamtimecreations.com or ebay.  Which is the least expensive?  Its my very first strassing project.  I need AB Crystals. Seller names, phone numbers, websites, addresses (South Florida), etc. are GREATLY appreciated.



Hi, I was comparing the different prices between those websites and lovetocrystals.com (where I purchase my crystals) and if you email lovetocrystals, they'll give you a 10% off discount on your first purchase. 

I'd rather find a place here in Houston to buy these crystals but found nothing so if anyone is from the Houston, TX area and have information on where I can get swarovski crystals, please share =) thanks.


----------



## shontel

Thanks, hunnie!  
Which place is the least expensive ladies?  Also, any recs for stores in Miami? I too would love to go into a place to look at the crystals and buy in person. 


hunniesochic said:


> Hi, I was comparing the different prices between those websites and lovetocrystals.com (where I purchase my crystals) and if you email lovetocrystals, they'll give you a 10% off discount on your first purchase.
> 
> I'd rather find a place here in Houston to buy these crystals but found nothing so if anyone is from the Houston, TX area and have information on where I can get swarovski crystals, please share =) thanks.


----------



## handbag_newbie

What sizes do you ladies usually use for the heel when strassing? I've noticed that they're usually the same size on the bottom and then vary again once it moves up. I'm almost done with the fifth stripe of my "Marine ball" DIYs so I want to work my way up on the back of the heels.


----------



## hunniesochic

I'm still pretty new so trial and error right now but for my heels it ranges from ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, and a few ss16 and ss20.


----------



## hunniesochic

The heel took a lot of SS5 than I expected because I try to close up any gaps between the crystals. Waiting for my shipment to come in this week so I can continue the work. I estimated and ordered about 4100 crystals and so far it took about 1200 crystals (i sat and count what I still had left). I'm going to really need about 6500 crystals.

For reference, I wear a size 35.5 and strassing the shoes with minimal gap as possible and it'll most likely take about 6000-6500 crystals.


----------



## poppyseed

handbag_newbie said:


> What sizes do you ladies usually use for the heel when strassing? I've noticed that they're usually the same size on the bottom and then vary again once it moves up. I'm almost done with the fifth stripe of my "Marine ball" DIYs so I want to work my way up on the back of the heels.


 

I have no clue about the sizes sorry, but I can't wait to see them when they're finished!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!
I used a mixture of fabric sealant, fabric "Puffy" paint and screen printing inks. It was truly a nightmare and took many, many coats (think dozen) and I wouldn't recommend that anyone do it. 



archiegirl said:


> these are all so amazing! but i must ask... what did you use to dye the black satin?


----------



## CocoB

hunniesochic said:


> The heel took a lot of SS5 than I expected because I try to close up any gaps between the crystals. Waiting for my shipment to come in this week so I can continue the work. I estimated and ordered about 4100 crystals and so far it took about 1200 crystals (i sat and count what I still had left). I'm going to really need about 6500 crystals.
> 
> For reference, I wear a size 35.5 and strassing the shoes with minimal gap as possible and it'll most likely take about 6000-6500 crystals.



But they look amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## laleeza

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal


 Just wow! Every pair is amazing! I am in awe :worthy:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hunniesochic said:


> The heel took a lot of SS5 than I expected because I try to close up any gaps between the crystals. Waiting for my shipment to come in this week so I can continue the work. I estimated and ordered about 4100 crystals and so far it took about 1200 crystals (i sat and count what I still had left). I'm going to really need about 6500 crystals.
> 
> For reference, I wear a size 35.5 and strassing the shoes with minimal gap as possible and it'll most likely take about 6000-6500 crystals.




These look beautiful!!! I am so impressed with how you cannot see any of the black on the edges at all. That is my biggest pet peeve with DIY strass, and you are a pro at this! Lovely.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! Now that I'm all caught up on my strassing I'm going to finally get around to spiking my vps! So excited!!!



laleeza said:


> Just wow! Every pair is amazing! I am in awe :worthy:


----------



## BoriquaNina

Great job!!!


hunniesochic said:


> The heel took a lot of SS5 than I expected because I try to close up any gaps between the crystals. Waiting for my shipment to come in this week so I can continue the work. I estimated and ordered about 4100 crystals and so far it took about 1200 crystals (i sat and count what I still had left). I'm going to really need about 6500 crystals.
> 
> For reference, I wear a size 35.5 and strassing the shoes with minimal gap as possible and it'll most likely take about 6000-6500 crystals.


----------



## laleeza

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you! Now that I'm all caught up on my strassing I'm going to finally get around to spiking my vps! So excited!!!



Spiking? I am even more impressed! How many pairs have you strassed so far? Seems like it takes some serious practice - im so intimidated to try it!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Spiking: LOL don't be impressed til we see the final result! But thank you!

I've strassed well over 20 pairs now. The most recent a pair of Jet Daffodiles that I finished today. 

You can do it! It just takes lots of patience. 



laleeza said:


> Spiking? I am even more impressed! How many pairs have you strassed so far? Seems like it takes some serious practice - im so intimidated to try it!


----------



## laleeza

BoriquaNina said:


> Spiking: LOL don't be impressed til we see the final result! But thank you!
> 
> I've strassed well over 20 pairs now. The most recent a pair of Jet Daffodiles that I finished today.
> 
> You can do it! It just takes lots of patience.



Ha - one thing I do not have is patience! I wondered if you did those too - they are awesome!! Just tdf!


----------



## PeepToe

My next project will be here today! I am going to sand the patent and paint them. What is the best paint to use? And also where can I get it??


----------



## hunniesochic

CocoB said:


> But they look amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.



Me too and I pray it doesn't fall off over time!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> These look beautiful!!! I am so impressed with how you cannot see any of the black on the edges at all. That is my biggest pet peeve with DIY strass, and you are a pro at this! Lovely.



Thank that's very sweet of you to say but I'm no pro, it was an accident placing the rhinestones there. I didn't want to remove the rhinestones from the black lining so I went with it and it actually worked out great! Your avatar of your daf is gorgeous and seeing pictures of you wearing them is stunning!!! 



BoriquaNina said:


> Great job!!!


Thanks! OMG is that your most recent strassing in your signature?! It's stunning!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Yes it is! Thank you!  
I can't wait to see yours once you're all finished!



hunniesochic said:


> Thanks! OMG is that your most recent strassing in your signature?! It's stunning!


----------



## BoriquaNina

IMHO Lumiere. DharmaTrading.Com is a great place to order it or you can usually find it at your local Joann Crafts or sometimes Michael's.



PeepToe said:


> My next project will be here today! I am going to sand the patent and paint them. What is the best paint to use? And also where can I get it??


----------



## archiegirl

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you!
> I used a mixture of fabric sealant, fabric "Puffy" paint and screen printing inks. It was truly a nightmare and took many, many coats (think dozen) and I wouldn't recommend that anyone do it.




oh wow!  i'll just sit here and enjoy your projects


----------



## fashionatic079

Hi girlies!

All of these shoes look amazing!

I have a pair of sued shoes.  But dont like the color, any ideas on what would could go to change it to black? Would spray paint work on suede??

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

Tarrago brand Suede dye works wonders!
Don't use standard leather paint or spray paint! They'll lose the texture.



fashionatic079 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> All of these shoes look amazing!
> 
> I have a pair of sued shoes. But dont like the color, any ideas on what would could go to change it to black? Would spray paint work on suede??
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## myu3160

BoriquaNina said:


> Tarrago brand Suede dye works wonders!
> Don't use standard leather paint or spray paint! They'll lose the texture.



I asked my cobbler if he could dye suede for me and he told me that if I wanted to keep the texture the color may rub off occasionally. Is this true?


----------



## BoriquaNina

myu3160 said:


> I asked my cobbler if he could dye suede for me and he told me that if I wanted to keep the texture the color may rub off occasionally. Is this true?


Yup but that happens with most dyed suede. I've seen it on amethyste cl dyed shoes a lot.


----------



## myu3160

BoriquaNina said:


> Yup but that happens with most dyed suede. I've seen it on amethyste cl dyed shoes a lot.



If I were to go from ultra violet to black would it rub off?


----------



## BoriquaNina

myu3160 said:


> If I were to go from ultra violet to black would it rub off?


 the suede will stay dyed fine but you may have some transfer on to your foot or if you wore a long light colored dress it could leave light stains on the inside. I wouldn't worry too much about transfer honestly.


----------



## myu3160

BoriquaNina said:


> the suede will stay dyed fine but you may have some transfer on to your foot or if you wore a long light colored dress it could leave light stains on the inside. I wouldn't worry too much about transfer honestly.



Thank you BoriquaNina!! BTW I love your work!! If I ever strass my Daffs I'll know who to go for for advise!! You are a strassing monster!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I've still been umming and ahhing over which colour to pick but I finally took the plunge and bought Golden Shadow today! Hopefully they won't take long to get to me like the samples did!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*BoriquaNina* all your shoes are amazing!!!!


----------



## eve415

shontel said:


> These really are beautiful!  Which crystals did you use, which sizes, how many, details... oh, and on the syringe too!



Sorry for the late response. I used 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, 20 (ss) and bought the syringe with the orange tip from Lovetocrystal.com

Hope this helps


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hunniesochic said:


> The heel took a lot of SS5 than I expected because I try to close up any gaps between the crystals. Waiting for my shipment to come in this week so I can continue the work. I estimated and ordered about 4100 crystals and so far it took about 1200 crystals (i sat and count what I still had left). I'm going to really need about 6500 crystals.
> 
> For reference, I wear a size 35.5 and strassing the shoes with minimal gap as possible and it'll most likely take about 6000-6500 crystals.


 
They look amazing already! What color crystals are you using?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share some of the pairs I finished in the last two weeks!
> 
> Big Stack strassed in Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa in Fire Opal! These were originally black satin and dyeing them was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonietta Flats in Jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara in White Opal


 

All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

CindyYZ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Volcano pigalles after seeing Rilo's beautiful pair. So after reading through about 80 pages in the original DIY thread,  I decided to try this on my own.
> 
> Now, after completing 1 shoe (estimated around 20 hours over 4 days) I have a new level of appreciation for all you ladies!! This definitely takes a lot of patience and a steady hand... Here are a few in-progress pics attached.  I'm planning on taking my time with shoe #2, goal is to wear them at my company holiday party in December.


 
What kind of fabric is that? I saw a pair of shoes like that on Ebay that I wanted to strass, but I was unsure as to how well the crystals would cover it and adhere.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!!! 



myu3160 said:


> Thank you BoriquaNina!! BTW I love your work!! If I ever strass my Daffs I'll know who to go for for advise!! You are a strassing monster!


 


lisalovesshoes said:


> *BoriquaNina* all your shoes are amazing!!!!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## poppyseed

I have decided to keep the navy Madame Claude that I was moaning about a few weeks back
I want to strass them in Meridian. Do you think the colour blue is good or too dark? I notice that most of the Meridian strass DIY are on a lighter blue base, more like royal blue. Also the actuall CL meridian strass seem to be on a royal blue base...
Here are some photos to show the colour:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It is hard to capture the colour, but it is basically true medium dark navy IMO
One more pic with flash (the above are without flash)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LavenderIce

poppyseed said:


> I have decided to keep the navy Madame Claude that I was moaning about a few weeks back
> I want to strass them in Meridian. Do you think the colour blue is good or too dark? I notice that most of the Meridian strass DIY are on a lighter blue base, more like royal blue. Also the actuall CL meridian strass seem to be on a royal blue base...
> Here are some photos to show the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> It is hard to capture the colour, but it is basically true medium dark navy IMO
> One more pic with flash (the above are without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



It is a bit darker, but not too dark.  I used peacock suede as a background for my MB blue DIY pair.  It's a dark shade as well, but still works for the multi-facet colors in the crystals.


----------



## poppyseed

LavenderIce said:


> It is a bit darker, but not too dark.  I used peacock suede as a background for my MB blue DIY pair.  It's a dark shade as well, but still works for the multi-facet colors in the crystals.



Do you have a photo of them on here somewhere so i could check them out please? Is peacock quite greenish blue?


----------



## BoriquaNina

poppyseed said:


> I have decided to keep the navy Madame Claude that I was moaning about a few weeks back
> I want to strass them in Meridian. Do you think the colour blue is good or too dark? I notice that most of the Meridian strass DIY are on a lighter blue base, more like royal blue. Also the actuall CL meridian strass seem to be on a royal blue base...
> Here are some photos to show the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> It is hard to capture the colour, but it is basically true medium dark navy IMO
> One more pic with flash (the above are without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I think it will look fine! I actually prefer darker shades of blue with Meridian.


----------



## shontel

After searching high and low for places to purchase the crystals for my strassing project, I thought I would post the results of my research for those of us who are new to strassing.  

Feel free to respond or PM me if you have any additional retailers to add--especially if you know the names of any reputable ebay sellers.

Online

You can purchase the Swarovski Crystalized Strass Flatback Crystals online from:

www.artbeads.com

www.beadaholique.com

www.bergerbeads.net

www.dreamtimecreations.com

www.lovetocrystals.com and

www.rhinestoneshop.com.

*It appeared to me that artbeads is the least expensive; however, dreamtimecreations offers a price match.*

*Local* 

In Miami, Oceans of Notions (North Miami) and Ben Raymond (Hollywood and Cooper City) used to sell these crystals.  However, my research reveals that neither company remains in business.  If anyone can confirm this, please PM me. Or, if you know of another retailer in South Florida, please let me know.

*Ebay Sellers

*Finally, the lovely TPF'ers with whom I spoke could not recall the exact names of the ebay sellers from whom they have purchased crystals in the past.  However, my research reveals that the following ebay seller offers the most competitive price: krustallos.  

 Anywho, I hope this information can help save someone a TON of time!




shontel said:


> Thanks, hunnie!
> Which place is the least expensive ladies?  Also, any recs for stores in Miami? I too would love to go into a place to look at the crystals and buy in person.


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> I think it will look fine! I actually prefer darker shades of blue with Meridian.


 

Maybe it's similar case to the Volcano right? How they seem to work so well on black...btw you got me obsesssed with Volcano strass oon black now


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> After searching high and low for places to purchase the crystals for my strassing project, I thought I would post the results of my research for those of us who are new to strassing.
> 
> Feel free to respond or PM me if you have any additional retailers to add--especially if you know the names of any reputable ebay sellers.
> 
> Online
> 
> You can purchase the Swarovski Crystalized Strass Flatback Crystals online from:
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com
> 
> http://www.beadaholique.com
> 
> http://www.bergerbeads.net
> 
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com
> 
> http://www.lovetocrystals.com and
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneshop.com.
> 
> *It appeared to me that artbeads is the least expensive; however, dreamtimecreations offers a price match.*
> 
> *Local*
> 
> In Miami, Oceans of Notions (North Miami) and Ben Raymond (Hollywood and Cooper City) used to sell these crystals. However, my research reveals that neither company remains in business. If anyone can confirm this, please PM me. Or, if you know of another retailer in South Florida, please let me know.
> 
> *Ebay Sellers*
> 
> Finally, the lovely TPF'ers with whom I spoke could not recall the exact names of the ebay sellers from whom they have purchased crystals in the past. However, my research reveals that the following ebay seller offers the most competitive price: krustallos.
> 
> Anywho, I hope this information can help save someone a TON of time!


 

Great info!


----------



## hunniesochic

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They look amazing already! What color crystals are you using?


Hi, glamourgirlnikk! Thanks for the compliment! Sorry I didn't see this sooner...just saw this right now. It's aquamarine AB.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Totally. I did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian (I think I posted them before) using a darker blue Lumiere and then a pair of Simples in the brighter Lumiere and totally loved the Ron Rons where I wasn't stoked about the Simples at all! 

I'm happy to help! I am strassing another pair in Volcano with a black base and I'm stoked! I love Volcano on black! Are you going to do a pair soon?



poppyseed said:


> Maybe it's similar case to the Volcano right? How they seem to work so well on black...btw you got me obsesssed with Volcano strass oon black now


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Totally. I did a pair of Ron Rons in Meridian (I think I posted them before) using a darker blue Lumiere and then a pair of Simples in the brighter Lumiere and totally loved the Ron Rons where I wasn't stoked about the Simples at all!
> 
> I'm happy to help! I am strassing another pair in Volcano with a black base and I'm stoked! I love Volcano on black! Are you going to do a pair soon?


 

Yes, I remember seeing the Ron Rons you did and they are stunning! It will make life much easier for me if I can just use the base colour I have for the MC, so I will go for it. I'm just looking to order the  crystals, which I might have to do from US (I'm in the UK) so it might take a bit to arrive.

I am on the a huge lookout for a black pair (or other colour to be dyed) on ebay to do Volcano, so as soon as I find one (it needs to be a good price too lol)... I liked Volcano at first, but then got kind of bored with it. Now seeing your latest pair I am in love again!


----------



## amandasummer

While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

amandasummer said:


> While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!



that's a really great idea to practice on a less-valuable pair! but you would never know it... they look amazing!! you are very gifted, i can't wait to see what CL's you choose.


----------



## amandasummer

LamborghiniGirl said:


> that's a really great idea to practice on a less-valuable pair! but you would never know it... they look amazing!! you are very gifted, i can't wait to see what CL's you choose.



Thank you! They turned out looking a little more gold. I was kinda hoping for a nude look but they are gorgeous!  Especially in the sunlight. Wow do they sparkle!  This once cheapo shoe turned into about a $500 pair not factoring in the time its taken to do them either. I'm excited to start my CLs I wish I could find what I'm looking for without breaking the bank!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Well I look forward to seeing them! I've been looking for a mair of MCs to strass for myself! 
I agree, Volcano got boring for me as well but putting them over black or even burgandy definitely brings it to life again! I can't wait to see what you decide on! 



poppyseed said:


> Yes, I remember seeing the Ron Rons you did and they are stunning! It will make life much easier for me if I can just use the base colour I have for the MC, so I will go for it. I'm just looking to order the crystals, which I might have to do from US (I'm in the UK) so it might take a bit to arrive.
> 
> I am on the a huge lookout for a black pair (or other colour to be dyed) on ebay to do Volcano, so as soon as I find one (it needs to be a good price too lol)... I liked Volcano at first, but then got kind of bored with it. Now seeing your latest pair I am in love again!


 
GREAT job! They look fabulous!



amandasummer said:


> While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!


----------



## shontel

Yes, indeed!  Amanda, you did a fabulous job! You're definately ready to strass a more valuable pair! Way to go! :urock:



amandasummer said:


> While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!


----------



## BoriquaNina

So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??

Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...

I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.


----------



## amandasummer

BoriquaNina said:


> So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??
> 
> Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...
> 
> I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.



OMG I love them! Great job! I was looking into doing that. Is it a lot of work?


----------



## shontel

HOLY SMOKE!! You really ARE spiking!! I thought you were kidding!  Ah-MAZ-Ing!!!





BoriquaNina said:


> So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??
> 
> Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...
> 
> I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.


----------



## amandasummer

shontel said:


> Yes, indeed!  Amanda, you did a fabulous job! You're definately ready to strass a more valuable pair! Way to go! :urock:



Thank you! It's really quite easy for anyone who's got patience  If anyone is on the fence just go for it!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you. Yeah I actually would say it is a bit of a pain. Lots of measuring and hurts your fingers pretty quickly. Strassing is much more simple. Completing the pair will probably take me almost as long as it takes to strass.



amandasummer said:


> OMG I love them! Great job! I was looking into doing that. Is it a lot of work?


 

Nope I don't kid when it comes to shoes! LOL Thank you. I'm still a bit on the fence about them. Although I like them WAY more on my foot than just looking at them on the table!



shontel said:


> HOLY SMOKE!! You really ARE spiking!! I thought you were kidding! Ah-MAZ-Ing!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Did you glue them on to conceal the screws/prongs? Do you think they will stay on?



BoriquaNina said:


> So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??
> 
> Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...
> 
> I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Did you glue them on to conceal the screws/prongs? Do you think they will stay on?


 
I am relining the interior to hide the backs. They are definitely staying on tho. My DBF tried to rip one out and it wasn't budging.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hunniesochic said:


> Hi, glamourgirlnikk! Thanks for the compliment! Sorry I didn't see this sooner...just saw this right now. It's aquamarine AB.


 
That color is really pretty. I have never seen that color used for strassing.


----------



## frick&frack

WOW...I can only imagine how difficult spiking must be.  very impressive work!


BoriquaNina said:


> So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??
> 
> Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...
> 
> I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.


----------



## hunniesochic

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That color is really pretty. I have never seen that color used for strassing.


Thanks! It's coming together beautifully. I can't wait until I finish before NYE so I can wear them then.


----------



## hunniesochic

amandasummer said:


> While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!


awesome! look very pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:


> So I started spiking my VPs today. Not sure how I feel about them quite yet... Thoughts??
> 
> Thinking I'm going to anodize the spikes gunmetal or black...
> 
> I still have the bottom row and other side to do before this shoe is done but took a much needed break.


you do amazing work!


----------



## hunniesochic

Is there another way to put the glue on the crystals without using syringe? I use the medical needles and it gets hard at times when I'm pushing out the glue, it really hurt my fingers. When I decided to not use the syringe, I just squeeze an amount so I can use toothpick to dab it on the back of the rhinestone. This method dries the glue quickly and the syringe gives my finger blisters. Any advice?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

That's awesome!  Good work.  Are you using mole skin?



BoriquaNina said:


> I am relining the interior to hide the backs. They are definitely staying on tho. My DBF tried to rip one out and it wasn't budging.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Either the syringe is clogged with dried glue, or you have the wrong size needle tip.  The smaller tips are for the runny glues (gemtac, etc) and the thicker tips are for thicker glues (e6000, etc).  HTH



hunniesochic said:


> Is there another way to put the glue on the crystals without using syringe? I use the medical needles and it gets hard at times when I'm pushing out the glue, it really hurt my fingers. When I decided to not use the syringe, I just squeeze an amount so I can use toothpick to dab it on the back of the rhinestone. This method dries the glue quickly and the syringe gives my finger blisters. Any advice?


----------



## shontel

Great advice! Thank you!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Either the syringe is clogged with dried glue, or you have the wrong size needle tip. The smaller tips are for the runny glues (gemtac, etc) and the thicker tips are for thicker glues (e6000, etc). HTH


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you. It's definitely a bit of a pain. After some serious evaluation I've decided that I'm not happy with them and have a new idea of how to lay out my pattern that I'm going to test on a cheap pair. 



frick&frack said:


> WOW...I can only imagine how difficult spiking must be. very impressive work!


 


hunniesochic said:


> you do amazing work!


 


Thanks. Yup, It seems like the smartest choice. Although when I put the shoe on you can't feel the backings. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> That's awesome! Good work. Are you using mole skin?


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Either the syringe is clogged with dried glue, or you have the wrong size needle tip.  The smaller tips are for the runny glues (gemtac, etc) and the thicker tips are for thicker glues (e6000, etc).  HTH


I guess I've been using the wrong syringes this who entire time. I realize it's a lot of work but I didn't think it would be this difficult lol. Thanks for this information! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

*NINA*  I started spiking my Pigalle 120's last week, and I noticed that as well.  The screwbacks are just ugly to look at, but they don't actually effect the wearability of the shoe at all.  They don't rub or feel uncomfortable at all.  Kudos to you for taking the time to apply the moleskin.  I haven't gotten there yet, but it seems like a lot of cutting/measuring to make it match up with the original lining.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shontel said:


> After searching high and low for places to purchase the crystals for my strassing project, I thought I would post the results of my research for those of us who are new to strassing.
> 
> Feel free to respond or PM me if you have any additional retailers to add--especially if you know the names of any reputable ebay sellers.
> 
> Online
> 
> You can purchase the Swarovski Crystalized Strass Flatback Crystals online from:
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com
> 
> http://www.beadaholique.com
> 
> http://www.bergerbeads.net
> 
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com
> 
> http://www.lovetocrystals.com and
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneshop.com.
> 
> *It appeared to me that artbeads is the least expensive; however, dreamtimecreations offers a price match.*
> 
> *Local*
> 
> In Miami, Oceans of Notions (North Miami) and Ben Raymond (Hollywood and Cooper City) used to sell these crystals.  However, my research reveals that neither company remains in business.  If anyone can confirm this, please PM me. Or, if you know of another retailer in South Florida, please let me know.
> 
> *Ebay Sellers*
> 
> Finally, the lovely TPF'ers with whom I spoke could not recall the exact names of the ebay sellers from whom they have purchased crystals in the past.  However, my research reveals that the following ebay seller offers the most competitive price: krustallos.
> 
> Anywho, I hope this information can help save someone a TON of time!


 
love2crystal
jumpin!jupilee
tamis*place

these 3 are excellent sellers


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

amandasummer said:


> While they aren't CL's I wanted to share my practice pair. I'm searching for the right CL to strass but, wanted to get going on a cheapo pair before attempting on the real thing. I used lots of Golden Shadow crystals so far. I really enjoy doing this!


 
You did a great job!


----------



## amandasummer

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You did a great job!



Thank you!:greengrin:


----------



## amandasummer

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you. Yeah I actually would say it is a bit of a pain. Lots of measuring and hurts your fingers pretty quickly. Strassing is much more simple. Completing the pair will probably take me almost as long as it takes to strass.



I figured so, That's why I didn't attempt LOL You did a really great job though I would wear those in a heartbeat!


----------



## amandasummer

hunniesochic said:


> awesome! look very pretty!



Thank you very much


----------



## shontel

What does "DH" stand for?


----------



## shontel

glamourgirlnikk said:


> love2crystal
> jumpin!jupilee
> tamis*place
> 
> these 3 are excellent sellers



Thanks GlamourGirl! I do remember a lovely TPF'er mentioning an ebay seller by the name of "jumpin" or "jupuliee" seller.   Will add these to the list.


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> What does "DH" stand for?



And while I'm at it, what does "UHG" stand for?


----------



## BoriquaNina

amandasummer said:


> I figured so, That's why I didn't attempt LOL You did a really great job though I would wear those in a heartbeat!


 aww thank you.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shontel said:


> Thanks GlamourGirl! I do remember a lovely TPF'er mentioning an ebay seller by the name of "jumpin" or "jupuliee" seller.   Will add these to the list.


 
No problem


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hunniesochic said:


> Thanks! It's coming together beautifully. I can't wait until I finish before NYE so I can wear them then.


 
With these shoes you will be a knockout for New Year's Eve! I can't wait to see the final product. I love looking at everyone's gorgeous amd sparkly creations.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> *NINA*  I started spiking my Pigalle 120's last week, and I noticed that as well.  The screwbacks are just ugly to look at, but they don't actually effect the wearability of the shoe at all.  They don't rub or feel uncomfortable at all.  Kudos to you for taking the time to apply the moleskin.  I haven't gotten there yet, but it seems like a lot of cutting/measuring to make it match up with the original lining.


 
Thankfully my DBF is super helpful so I have high hopes with the moleskin. Are you doing long spikes on your Pigalle?


----------



## frick&frack

shontel said:


> What does "DH" stand for?





shontel said:


> And while I'm at it, what does "UHG" stand for?



you can always google for the meaning of acronyms...

DH = dear husband
DBF = dear boyfriend
DF = dear fiance
SO = significant other

UHG = ultimate holy grail
HG = holy grail


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, long cone spikes and short cone spikes.  They look great.  I found the 3 sided pyramid studs, but for some reason I just like the cone spike look.  I'm probably going to leave the pyramids off and go that route.  The shoes are HEAVY now, LOL.  



BoriquaNina said:


> Thankfully my DBF is super helpful so I have high hopes with the moleskin. Are you doing long spikes on your Pigalle?


----------



## shontel

Ohhhh! hahahahah!  Thank you for the education! LOL!  I can't wait to tell my DH all about what I have learned today.  Speaking of which, I am in DIRE need ot Lady Peeps (size 37.5 or 38) to strass! They are my UHG!  Seriously, I'll trade my Differas for em, and those were my HGs!!! 
(<--- See, I'm a quick learner.) 

DH = dear husband
DBF = dear boyfriend
DF = dear fiance
SO = significant other

UHG = ultimate holy grail
HG = holy grail[/QUOTE]


----------



## BoriquaNina

I agree. I don't really feel the pyramids add much to it. I hope you'll share your Pigalle once your done! Can't wait to see the magic!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Yes, long cone spikes and short cone spikes. They look great. I found the 3 sided pyramid studs, but for some reason I just like the cone spike look. I'm probably going to leave the pyramids off and go that route. The shoes are HEAVY now, LOL.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Of course.



BoriquaNina said:


> I agree. I don't really feel the pyramids add much to it. I hope you'll share your Pigalle once your done! Can't wait to see the magic!


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All! I am starting another strass project and need to dye the shoe first. It is made of leather and canvas. I am not sure if I should use Lumiere or Tarrago dye. The shoes are tan/beige in color and I want to take them black. I have never dyed shoes before so if anyone has tips please let me know.

Thanks so much!


----------



## shontel

Can black suede be dyed another color?


----------



## BoriquaNina

shontel said:


> Can black suede be dyed another color?


 
They can be painted not dyed from what I know. Only a good idea if you're strassing them IMO.


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, would any of you happen to have a photo of either Dafodil or Rolando strass or similar - shot of the toe tips. I am curious to see how you dealt with crystal placement there since it's a sharp edge...Thank you!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Does this help?







I would personally use Lumiere since it's intended both for fabric and leather. 



fbj3936 said:


> Hi All! I am starting another strass project and need to dye the shoe first. It is made of leather and canvas. I am not sure if I should use Lumiere or Tarrago dye. The shoes are tan/beige in color and I want to take them black. I have never dyed shoes before so if anyone has tips please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## shontel

Thank you! Yes, I'm thinking of strassing a pair of suede VPs.  (I feel weird with suede shoes in Miami--it rarely drops below 70!)  

Does anyone have any recommendations of what kind of paint to use to paint black suede?  Is it like a spray paint.



BoriquaNina said:


> They can be painted not dyed from what I know. Only a good idea if you're strassing them IMO.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Meh! I have suede shoes and it rarely hits the 60s in So Cal either! No reason to feel weird, now if they were snow shoes it'd be a different story! 

I know I say it all the time but I swear it's the best stuff on earth (move over Snapple), Lumiere. It will take a few coats to cover black suede. I just did a custom Emerald shade I mixed up over black suede and it took about 4 coats but it worked wonderfully. Spray paint for fabric (like the Tulip brand they sell at Joann's Crafts) is too thin and will absorb and household spraypaint will get stiff and flake off.



shontel said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm thinking of strassing a pair of suede VPs. (I feel weird with suede shoes in Miami--it rarely drops below 70!)
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of what kind of paint to use to paint black suede? Is it like a spray paint.


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally use Lumiere since it's intended both for fabric and leather.


 
Yes, thank you! I was worried that the sharp shape could cause "lines" of crystals, but your Dafs are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## shontel

You are THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST!!! Thank you!! 

I completed my first DIY project last night. Glitter! Nothing major at all.  But I will post the pictures very soon.  



BoriquaNina said:


> Meh! I have suede shoes and it rarely hits the 60s in So Cal either! No reason to feel weird, now if they were snow shoes it'd be a different story!
> 
> I know I say it all the time but I swear it's the best stuff on earth (move over Snapple), Lumiere. It will take a few coats to cover black suede. I just did a custom Emerald shade I mixed up over black suede and it took about 4 coats but it worked wonderfully. Spray paint for fabric (like the Tulip brand they sell at Joann's Crafts) is too thin and will absorb and household spraypaint will get stiff and flake off.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Happy to help! 
Thanks! Cute Blog BTW I followed it! Your glitter VPs look wonderful! 



poppyseed said:


> Yes, thank you! I was worried that the sharp shape could cause "lines" of crystals, but your Dafs are absolutely gorgeous




No problem! Can't wait to see your project!



shontel said:


> You are THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST!!! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I completed my first DIY project last night. Glitter! Nothing major at all. But I will post the pictures very soon.


----------



## eve415

Hi guys, quick opinion question? 

I just got these lovely beauties and wondering if I should strass the heel portion or leave it alone. I was contemplating strassing them in Jet or Jet hematite or maybe a mixture of the two. What do you guys think?


----------



## shontel

Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned. 





Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.





I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush





I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.





After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Happy to help!
> Thanks! Cute Blog BTW I followed it! Your glitter VPs look wonderful!
> 
> Thanks darling! And so is yours with all your strassing amazingness I have so many things I wanna add, just need to find the time...


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations!  perfect repair job.



shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!


----------



## shontel

Thank you!  The lesson I learned is, there is no need to put a thick layer of glue on the section which needs to be repaired.  I feel as though the repaired section looks a little "thicker" that the normal section.  It doesn't appear to be noticeable though.  My DH said I did a perfect job! 



frick&frack said:


> congratulations!  perfect repair job.


----------



## laleeza

shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> View attachment 1510212
> 
> 
> 
> Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 1510213
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush
> 
> View attachment 1510214
> 
> 
> 
> I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1510215
> 
> 
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!
> 
> View attachment 1510216



Wow amazing! Can't even tell and that was quite the hole! Well done


----------



## PeepToe

shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> View attachment 1510212
> 
> 
> 
> Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 1510213
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush
> 
> View attachment 1510214
> 
> 
> 
> I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1510215
> 
> 
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!
> 
> View attachment 1510216


Wow!! Those look amazing! Great job!


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally use Lumiere since it's intended both for fabric and leather.


This is just absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## amandasummer

shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> View attachment 1510212
> 
> 
> 
> Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 1510213
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush
> 
> View attachment 1510214
> 
> 
> 
> I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1510215
> 
> 
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!
> 
> View attachment 1510216



Those poor shoes!! How does that even happen??? You rescued them for sure, they look fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> View attachment 1510212
> 
> 
> 
> Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 1510213
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush
> 
> View attachment 1510214
> 
> 
> 
> I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1510215
> 
> 
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!
> 
> View attachment 1510216


you did a fantastic job. I would of not known these were your project if you didn't mentioned it!


----------



## hunniesochic

eve415 said:


> Hi guys, quick opinion question?
> 
> I just got these lovely beauties and wondering if I should strass the heel portion or leave it alone. I was contemplating strassing them in Jet or Jet hematite or maybe a mixture of the two. What do you guys think?


I personally would. I think strass gives the shoes a little more UMP...plus the red soles = I die!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would just go with Jet to create some texture. I think Hematite might take away from the front a bit.



eve415 said:


> Hi guys, quick opinion question?
> 
> I just got these lovely beauties and wondering if I should strass the heel portion or leave it alone. I was contemplating strassing them in Jet or Jet hematite or maybe a mixture of the two. What do you guys think?


 


FABULOUS job!  



shontel said:


> Before: Section of New/Never Worn Glitter Slingbacks Damaged/Burned.
> 
> View attachment 1510212
> 
> 
> 
> Undamaged shoe next to damaged one.
> 
> View attachment 1510213
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GemTac to damaged section with a foam brush
> 
> View attachment 1510214
> 
> 
> 
> I next applied the glitter to the glue, and let dry overnight.
> 
> View attachment 1510215
> 
> 
> 
> After: Voila!! They are as good as new! And THIS concludes today's episode of My First DIY Project!!!
> 
> View attachment 1510216


 


Thanks. I'm constantly strassing or spiking or something. LOL I'm addicted!



poppyseed said:


> Thanks darling! And so is yours with all your strassing amazingness I have so many things I wanna add, just need to find the time...


 

Thank you! 



hunniesochic said:


> This is just absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## amandasummer

Hey ladies... Looking for some advice. I scored these VPs that have some defects (which is exactly what I was looking for to do my next strassing project) http://www.ebay.com/itm/160669287318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I'm almost finished with my non CL pair in Golden Shadow I posted earlier in this thread. 

http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab56/amandasummer21/IMG_20111013_170237.jpg

They turned out really gold... which is fine but, I definitely don't want this pair to look anything like them (color wise)

I am thinking Silk or Light Peach crystals right now but, has anyone ever done regular Crystal AB over a nude shoe? Would it look bad? On the 2 pairs I've strassed so far I place the stones right up against each other so barely any of the actual shoe is showing. I like the look of them a little bit spaced but, don't think I can do that with this pair due to the defects. Any suggestions on colors I can use to get something different in the neutral color family? Pictures or links are also very helpful if you have them. I'm trying to page through all the DIY threads but, it takes forever!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Congrats on getting those! I almost got them but I have to get ready to furnish my new place. Oh priorities :/ lol



amandasummer said:


> Hey ladies... Looking for some advice. I scored these VPs that have some defects (which is exactly what I was looking for to do my next strassing project) http://www.ebay.com/itm/160669287318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I'm almost finished with my non CL pair in Golden Shadow I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab56/amandasummer21/IMG_20111013_170237.jpg
> 
> They turned out really gold... which is fine but, I definitely don't want this pair to look anything like them (color wise)
> 
> I am thinking Silk or Light Peach crystals right now but, has anyone ever done regular Crystal AB over a nude shoe? Would it look bad? On the 2 pairs I've strassed so far I place the stones right up against each other so barely any of the actual shoe is showing. I like the look of them a little bit spaced but, don't think I can do that with this pair due to the defects. Any suggestions on colors I can use to get something different in the neutral color family? Pictures or links are also very helpful if you have them. I'm trying to page through all the DIY threads but, it takes forever!


----------



## eve415

hunniesochic said:


> I personally would. I think strass gives the shoes a little more UMP...plus the red soles = I die!



Thanks Hunnie , I decided to strass the heels in Jet. Will post pics once I finish them.


----------



## eve415

BoriquaNina said:


> I would just go with Jet to create some texture. I think Hematite might take away from the front a bit.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I decided to go with Jet


----------



## amandasummer

Thanks! I actually just scored a silver pair too thanks to an awesome tPFer  Good luck furnishing the new place.... that will be me in a couple months when our new house is done being built.



handbag_newbie said:


> Congrats on getting those! I almost got them but I have to get ready to furnish my new place. Oh priorities :/ lol


----------



## amandasummer

eve415 said:


> Thanks Hunnie , I decided to strass the heels in Jet. Will post pics once I finish them.



Good choice! I think Jet will be TDF!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm almost done with my shoes, it's taking so long with work, school, trainings, etc but I got a good chunk of them done yesterday and I'll be working on them when I get home each night from work. I'll post pics and details when I finally finish!


----------



## LadyofSole

I have been reading this thread for a while, and I think I am ready to strass some shoes.  I'm going to do a practice run with some non CL shoes before I do a real pair.  All of you guys are my shoe inspiration!!  Will post pics as I progress to get feedback form you guys.  Talk to you all soon!!


----------



## poppyseed

Does anyone know approximate quantities of crystals needed for Madame Claude?
I'm looking to use sizes 7,9,12,16 and 20.


----------



## amandasummer

poppyseed said:


> Does anyone know approximate quantities of crystals needed for Madame Claude?
> I'm looking to use sizes 7,9,12,16 and 20.



I just did a pair of shoes and used 7,9,16 and 20SS. Word of advise from my experience, use a 5 or a 6 instead of 7 *OR* 10 instead of 9. 7 and 9 are so close in size you can barely tell a difference. 

My guess is you would need 10 gross (1440) of each 5/6SS and 9SS. Then maybe 2 or 3 gross of 12SS and 16SS, and 1 gross (144) of 20SS

I always like to have more than not enough so, I always end up with more than I need. That way I have some extras should they need to ever be fixed too.


----------



## CocoB

So I'm sorry if this question has been asked a million times, but I went back several pages and couldn't find an answer. When strassing patent, (a) should I sand first (and with what)?, and (b) if I want to paint, is lumiere the product to use? Do I sand and then paint, or just paint? 

I'm sorry everyone, I'm hopeless, I know.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

SHONTEL, amazing job!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I also finished these on Saturday.  Don't mind the Keurig carousel in the background, LOL.


----------



## poppyseed

Does anyone think these would be possible to strass (including the platform and heels)? Maybe if I removed the raffia from the platform and heels...? Has anyone tried it?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also finished these on Saturday. Don't mind the Keurig carousel in the background, LOL.


 
These are stunning, perfect wedding shoes!


----------



## poppyseed

amandasummer said:


> I just did a pair of shoes and used 7,9,16 and 20SS. Word of advise from my experience, use a 5 or a 6 instead of 7 *OR* 10 instead of 9. 7 and 9 are so close in size you can barely tell a difference.
> 
> My guess is you would need 10 gross (1440) of each 5/6SS and 9SS. Then maybe 2 or 3 gross of 12SS and 16SS, and 1 gross (144) of 20SS
> 
> I always like to have more than not enough so, I always end up with more than I need. That way I have some extras should they need to ever be fixed too.


 

Thank you amanda, that's interesting to know. I am still researching a place in the UK that would sell all sizes I need. Many of them have only a few sizes and I don't want to be purchasing from several websites. I'm also thinking of buying from dreamtime creations, but I was hoping to avoid ordering form abroad...


----------



## eatcandyfloss

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.



I'm a long time lurker in this thread and I'm so excited to see the transformation of these! They're going to look amaaazing, I can tell  Also congrats on the aurum pair you did a while back - such a different effect, they looked stunning


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.


^they look fierce...literally!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also finished these on Saturday.  Don't mind the Keurig carousel in the background, LOL.


^beautiful!  that flower arrangement is beautiful too.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  They were sent for my 5 year anniversary!  I got so many "killer" remarks about the Pigalili from my friends and family when I showed them.  Do they look that crazy??? LOL



frick&frack said:


> ^they look fierce...literally!
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful!  that flower arrangement is beautiful too.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much! 



eatcandyfloss said:


> I'm a long time lurker in this thread and I'm so excited to see the transformation of these! They're going to look amaaazing, I can tell  Also congrats on the aurum pair you did a while back - such a different effect, they looked stunning


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!




poppyseed said:


> These are stunning, perfect wedding shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks!  They were sent for my 5 year anniversary!  I got so many "killer" remarks about the Pigalili from my friends and family when I showed them.  Do they look that crazy??? LOL


they look like the beginnings of the pigalili.  I couldn't pull off that look (no matter how much SO wants me to :giggles.  I think the glitter will tame the spikes down a bit, but they still look dangerous...like they were intended to.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL.  Thanks.  Someone asked me if I were going to be a serial killer for halloween, I was like, huh??? 



frick&frack said:


> they look like the beginnings of the pigalili.  I couldn't pull off that look (no matter how much SO wants me to :giggles.  I think the glitter will tame the spikes down a bit, but they still look dangerous...like they were intended to.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOL.  Thanks.  Someone asked me if I were going to be a serial killer for halloween, I was like, huh???


oh, I forgot to say...happy anniversary!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!



frick&frack said:


> oh, I forgot to say...happy anniversary!


----------



## amandasummer

poppyseed said:


> Thank you amanda, that's interesting to know. I am still researching a place in the UK that would sell all sizes I need. Many of them have only a few sizes and I don't want to be purchasing from several websites. I'm also thinking of buying from dreamtime creations, but I was hoping to avoid ordering form abroad...



So far I've only ordered from Dreamtime creations... they had the largest selection available compared to other US sites I checked out. You shouldn't  be disappointed with them if you go that route. Goodluck!


----------



## amandasummer

I LOVE THESE! They will look great! 




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.


----------



## gymangel812

let me know how these go, i soooo want to do a very mix DIY!! they look great so far. is it hard to put the spikes in?



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone!  It's really not hard to poke the spikes through.  Some tutorials I've watched say to use a drill, but I used this leather hole maker thing from Studsandspikes.com.  It worked really well, and was super easy (the hardest part was mustering up the courage to actually POKE the first hole in the leather, lol).  But the one thing I will say is that once you add the screwback/spike to the shoe, it changes the shape of the shoe.  Try to stay away from the edges of the shoe.  I have a bump on the side bc it's close to the edge of the shoe, bc the pressure of screwing in the screwback.  Does that make sense? I feel like I'm talking in circles...lol 

Also, walking in them takes a little getting used to. I tend to brush my feet together sometimes (somehow), and I've scratched myself with the spikes already.  I totally know, now, how J Lo had her incident at the Grammy's.  It's easy to poke/cut yourself, especially with the longer spikes.  I used 3 different sizes, and the longest ones are the deadliest! lol.  I tried to keep those in the back.  HTH.



gymangel812 said:


> let me know how these go, i soooo want to do a very mix DIY!! they look great so far. is it hard to put the spikes in?


----------



## handbag_newbie

I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!

For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.














They fit like a glove now!





So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.

Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:

Without flash (truest to the colors):









With flash:





















I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## poppyseed

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

Wow, they look amazing! What a transformation!
So sorry to hear abou your grandmother, hope you're OK.

I hope you very much enjoy wearing to the ball since it's such a special occasion!
Do you perhaps have an idea how many of what sizes crystals you used? Being d'orsay style I wonder if it's much less than a full shoe...


----------



## myu3160

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These look amazing! Congrats on finishing them!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Phew! You got them finished in time!

CONGRATULATIONS  They look stunning, hope they make you feel super special on your big night 

Sorry to hear about your grandmother


----------



## hunniesochic

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


These are truly beautiful. You're going to be the bell of the ball!

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I wanted to post a progress pic of my Pigalle/Pigalili transformation.  There are a few puncture holes from the pyramid studs that I removed.  Once covered with CAL crystals, you won't even know the difference. I also plan to re-line the interior lining with mole skin, or something of the sort.  These are a personal project, for me, so I don't mind them looking a little "Frankenstein" on the inside, since they don't rub or feel uncomfortable, for now.


your work is AMAZING!!! I can only imagine the patience and determination you have. I'm still working on finishing one shoe and it's been like a month! I can't wait to see the finish work on this!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also finished these on Saturday.  Don't mind the Keurig carousel in the background, LOL.


these are beautiful and dreamy!!! gorgeous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks everyone!



poppyseed said:


> Wow, they look amazing! What a transformation!
> So sorry to hear abou your grandmother, hope you're OK.
> 
> I hope you very much enjoy wearing to the ball since it's such a special occasion!
> Do you perhaps have an idea how many of what sizes crystals you used? Being d'orsay style I wonder if it's much less than a full shoe...



Poppy, I actually used a LOT. I ordered four gross of 7 and 9 and three gross of 12 and 16 for EACH color so I spent about $450 on flatbacks. I didn't use all of them but I did open every single bag with the exception of a 7, 12, and 16 jet since the heel is so small. Otherwise I pretty much used everything else with a few extras of each color and size left over. HTH!


----------



## frick&frack

handbag_newbie said:


> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.



they're gorgeous!  love the gradient color.  have a wonderful time at the ball.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




WOW  absolutely stunning! modelling pics?


----------



## handbag_newbie

The ball is on Friday so modeling pics will follow soon


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aww, thank you.  You are too sweet!   I am super excited to see the finished product also.  Then I can practice not killing myself in them, lol.



hunniesochic said:


> your work is AMAZING!!! I can only imagine the patience and determination you have. I'm still working on finishing one shoe and it's been like a month! I can't wait to see the finish work on this!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These look really amazing.  I love that you thought outside the box, and the ombre sort of effect is just beautiful.  GREAT JOB! 

Sorry to hear about your grandmother!  I'm sure you will think of her EVERY time you wear your new shoes. 



handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These look really amazing.  I love that you thought outside the box, and the ombre sort of effect is just beautiful.  GREAT JOB!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandmother!  I'm sure you will think of her EVERY time you wear your new shoes.



This is a wonderful compliment coming from you. I have a lot of respect for you as you always try new things! You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## karwood

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Please accept my heartfelt sympathy on the passing of your grandmother.

I am so happy to have inspired you. Your Strassadillo turned out  absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you!  You made my day!!    I think you did an amazing job.  You should be VERY proud of yourself, girl!



handbag_newbie said:


> This is a wonderful compliment coming from you. I have a lot of respect for you as you always try new things! You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## shontel

Sooooo....I have black suede yoyo zeppas to strass.  I dont want to strass them jet (or any other black stone). So, I was thinking I would paint them with Lumiere and strass an actual color.  But now, I dont want to paint them at all.  I just want to strass them.

Soooo.....what stone colors will "match" with a black base??????? (I prefer BLING!!!)

Is crystal volcano my only options?????

Or...

Should I get over my laziness and just paint them first?  (I'm worried I will mess us the Loubie if I paint it...)

PLEEEEEEZZZZZZEEEEE HHHEEELLPPPP!!!


----------



## laleeza

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Absolutely divine!!


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> Sooooo....I have black suede yoyo zeppas to strass.  I dont want to strass them jet (or any other black stone). So, I was thinking I would paint them with Lumiere and strass an actual color.  But now, I dont want to paint them at all.  I just want to strass them.
> 
> Soooo.....what stone colors will "match" with a black base??????? (I prefer BLING!!!)
> 
> Is crystal volcano my only options?????
> 
> Or...
> 
> Should I get over my laziness and just paint them first?  (I'm worried I will mess us the Loubie if I paint it...)
> 
> PLEEEEEEZZZZZZEEEEE HHHEEELLPPPP!!!



SN: While I wait for you ladies to chime in, I asked by DH for his thoughts: "Babe, should I paint them? Or just strass them Volcano?"  His response: "Volcano? Why are they called Volcano.  Looks like they should be called Rainbow to me."


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

If you're looking for something a little different, you could always go for Crystal or Crystal AB over black.  I LOVE this look.  Super shiny/blingy, and different from the norm.  Usually having the same color background as the stone you're working with is best bc you can't see the gaps as well, or the imperfections.  But I don't know if you've ever seen black dresses with crystal or Crystal Ab detailing, but it's beautiful IRL.  I'm thinking of doing a similar project for myself in the future.

Besides those colors, you could do black diamond, Comet Argent Light, Silver Shade, etc.  HTH!



shontel said:


> Sooooo....I have black suede yoyo zeppas to strass.  I dont want to strass them jet (or any other black stone). So, I was thinking I would paint them with Lumiere and strass an actual color.  But now, I dont want to paint them at all.  I just want to strass them.
> 
> Soooo.....what stone colors will "match" with a black base??????? (I prefer BLING!!!)
> 
> Is crystal volcano my only options?????
> 
> Or...
> 
> Should I get over my laziness and just paint them first?  (I'm worried I will mess us the Loubie if I paint it...)
> 
> PLEEEEEEZZZZZZEEEEE HHHEEELLPPPP!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just finished these tonight.  Size 40 Woodstock Very Prive, dyed silver with Lumiere.  About 8,000 clear crystals and over 20 hours invested.  The perfect bridal shoe:


----------



## Dessye

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



OMG!!!   They are truly phenomenal -- you should be extremely proud of your creativity and work.  Great choice of crystals too!

And I'm extremely sorry to hear about your grandmother


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight.  Size 40 Woodstock Very Prive, dyed silver with Lumiere.  About 8,000 clear crystals and over 20 hours invested.  The perfect bridal shoe:



Wow, these are amazing!!   Your crystal placement is excellent!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you Dessye!  



Dessye said:


> Wow, these are amazing!!   Your crystal placement is excellent!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight.  Size 40 Woodstock Very Prive, dyed silver with Lumiere.  About 8,000 clear crystals and over 20 hours invested.  The perfect bridal shoe:



Absolutely stunning. Nuff said.


----------



## Eks Wintour

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is what I think was the most current list Vendrazi put together from the past thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey btw.... Vendrazi, where are you! Hehehe?





This was such a great help! I'm still trying to find a perfect pair to strass


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks mama! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Absolutely stunning. Nuff said.


----------



## ladyblunt

Hi Ladies, I just need your help real quick:

What shoes are better for strassing: Lady Peep Slings in Red/Black/White PATENT or Violet SUEDE 140 Bananas? I want to spray paint them before strassing in either gold/silver/champagne and would like to know your opinion about what material ist better.

Thank you so much! Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight.  Size 40 Woodstock Very Prive, dyed silver with Lumiere.  About 8,000 clear crystals and over 20 hours invested.  The perfect bridal shoe:


GORGEOUS!!!  I just love the clear crystal strass!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

awesome pair, just beautiful ... !!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



amazing!!!!!! Love these


----------



## BoriquaNina

My condolences about your grandmother.

I'm happy to hear you & your cobbler were able to make them work. It gives me hope with my own sizing woes. 
They look phenomenal! Great job! I love the ombre style strassing!



handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BoriquaNina

In all honesty you can go with any color. Black Diamond, Amethyst even Meridian Blue will look fine over black but personally I would just paint them. Suede is SUPER easy to paint doesn't take many coats. You could have them all ready for whatever blingy color you have in mind in a matter of 20 minutes (including drying time).



shontel said:


> Sooooo....I have black suede yoyo zeppas to strass.  I dont want to strass them jet (or any other black stone). So, I was thinking I would paint them with Lumiere and strass an actual color.  But now, I dont want to paint them at all.  I just want to strass them.
> 
> Soooo.....what stone colors will "match" with a black base??????? (I prefer BLING!!!)
> 
> Is crystal volcano my only options?????
> 
> Or...
> 
> Should I get over my laziness and just paint them first?  (I'm worried I will mess us the Loubie if I paint it...)
> 
> PLEEEEEEZZZZZZEEEEE HHHEEELLPPPP!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

handbag_newbie said:


> I finally finished my shoes with TWO days to spare before the ball! For those following my journey, thanks so much for all of the help, mentoring, and support!
> 
> For the back story, I am going to the Marine Ball to see DF after 6 months of him being gone. I was desperately seeking blue satin armadillos but I could not find any. I finally saw a pair of black armadillos listed on ebay. The seller was nice enough to add a BIN and they arrived to me a few weeks ago, only to fit WAY too big. I was completely devastated but I decided to take the shoes to my cobbler, who always vibrams my CLs. He gave me a half insole and sewed two heel grips onto the shoe (asking of course if this was ok). Since I was strassing over them, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit like a glove now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that being said, I strassed my heart away with any free time I had. My grandmother passed away in the middle of all of this, so it has definitely been an emotional journey completing this project.
> 
> Without further delay, may I present to you my blue strassadillos, as inspired by the wonderful karwood and the blue satin armadillos:
> 
> Without flash (truest to the colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used aquamarine, sapphire, montana, jet hematite, and jet for the five layers.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So sorry to hear about your loss  Your shoes turned out amazing! Have a great time at the ball tonight!


----------



## shontel

Awwww!! You ladies are THE BEST!! I'm so happy to be able to get advice from you strassing QUEENS!! THANK YOU! Air Hugs! Both of you have inspired me with your PERFECT creations!

I'll let you know which route I take VERY soon!  I'm thinking maybe I will paint them as suggested by Boriqua and try to do crystal over silver like Oaken's newest pair. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If you're looking for something a little different, you could always go for Crystal or Crystal AB over black. I LOVE this look. Super shiny/blingy, and different from the norm. Usually having the same color background as the stone you're working with is best bc you can't see the gaps as well, or the imperfections. But I don't know if you've ever seen black dresses with crystal or Crystal Ab detailing, but it's beautiful IRL. I'm thinking of doing a similar project for myself in the future.
> 
> Besides those colors, you could do black diamond, Comet Argent Light, Silver Shade, etc. HTH!


 


BoriquaNina said:


> In all honesty you can go with any color. Black Diamond, Amethyst even Meridian Blue will look fine over black but personally I would just paint them. Suede is SUPER easy to paint doesn't take many coats. You could have them all ready for whatever blingy color you have in mind in a matter of 20 minutes (including drying time).


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!


----------



## LVoepink

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!


 aww so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!


they're adorable!  will be so cute for christmas too!!!


----------



## CocoB

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!



Oh my god I want a pair!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend 










Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!



this is seriously the best, most heartfelt strass project ever!! my personal favorite i have seen on here  she must have felt so special in these!! when i was young, these would have made my heart sing


----------



## poppyseed

handbag_newbie said:


> Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!


 

Stunning!! You look lovely


----------



## frick&frack

handbag_newbie said:


> Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!


they're perfect with your dress which is perfect with his pants!!!  you look beautiful!  you two make a lovely couple.


----------



## CocoB

handbag_newbie said:


> Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!



You look beautiful. Love the diys.


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished these tonight.  Size 40 Woodstock Very Prive, dyed silver with Lumiere.  About 8,000 clear crystals and over 20 hours invested.  The perfect bridal shoe:


20hrs?!?!?! to finish that?!?!?! 
so beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!


this is too cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

handbag_newbie said:


> Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!


beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aww, thank you! Actually when I first finished them and put them on her the other day, she said, "I don't like them"...I could have killed her...LOL.  But on Halloween she wore her lady bug costume/tutu and she loved them, thank god! She looked great, and almost every house commented on her shoes! It was cute!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> this is seriously the best, most heartfelt strass project ever!! my personal favorite i have seen on here  she must have felt so special in these!! when i was young, these would have made my heart sing


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Beautiful!!! 



handbag_newbie said:


> Ok so here's my DIY's in action this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Love you all!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL, YES!!! Is that good or bad??? hahahaha.



hunniesochic said:


> 20hrs?!?!?! to finish that?!?!?!
> so beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOL, YES!!! Is that good or bad??? hahahaha.


that's damn good! you're like my idol!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL.  Thank you.  20 hours is about average, but with my (now) 3 year old, it's nearly impossible to finish anything in the appropriate time frame. 



hunniesochic said:


> that's damn good! you're like my idol!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOL.  Thank you.  20 hours is about average, but with my (now) 3 year old, it's nearly impossible to finish anything in the appropriate time frame.


I know the feeling! I have a 1.5 y/o and a 5 y/o. I finished 1 of my biancas that I am doing in about 10.5 hours. I put 3 hours into the 2nd shoe and I havnt picked it up since! That was 2 weeks ago. I need to find time to finish it. I am so excited!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, I know!  I sit down to work on a project and it's "mom, I need a juice...mom I need a snack....mom I want to watch (insert some cartoon)"....ahhhhh!!!! lol



PeepToe said:


> I know the feeling! I have a 1.5 y/o and a 5 y/o. I finished 1 of my biancas that I am doing in about 10.5 hours. I put 3 hours into the 2nd shoe and I havnt picked it up since! That was 2 weeks ago. I need to find time to finish it. I am so excited!


----------



## poppyseed

This morning I've received blue Architeks that I found on the bay for a complete steal. I'm not too keen on the colourway (the blue is more denim blue than the picture shows), but I love the shape of the shoe.
I'm trying to decide what I want to do with them

~strass the yellow part fo the shoe
~strass the blue part of the shoe
I'm also open to changing the colour(s) to anything else and then strass...What do you creative ladies think?

Pic from google as I'm still at work, so couldn't upload my own pics...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ESQ.

does anyone have a tutorial video on how to begin such a project. I want to stress my NPs over winter break but don't even know where to start/buy supplies etc.

can someone please let me know what size stones are needed? where to buy it? what kind of glue? do you need a glue gun etc. also how do you do the volcano effect?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Are you wanting something really cool and different, or something functional?



poppyseed said:


> This morning I've received blue Architeks that I found on the bay for a complete steal. I'm not too keen on the colourway (the blue is more denim blue than the picture shows), but I love the shape of the shoe.
> I'm trying to decide what I want to do with them
> 
> ~strass the yellow part fo the shoe
> ~strass the blue part of the shoe
> I'm also open to changing the colour(s) to anything else and then strass...What do you creative ladies think?
> 
> Pic from google as I'm still at work, so couldn't upload my own pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Are you wanting something really cool and different, or something functional?


 
Cool and different sounds good...do you have something in mind...


----------



## poppyseed

ESQ. said:


> does anyone have a tutorial video on how to begin such a project. I want to stress my NPs over winter break but don't even know where to start/buy supplies etc.
> 
> can someone please let me know what size stones are needed? where to buy it? what kind of glue? do you need a glue gun etc. also how do you do the volcano effect?


 
You can use either Gem Tac glue or E600. I have experience with the first and it's good (but believe ladies here like them both equally). I bought mine off ebay, but that's mainly because I live in the middle of nowhere.

For crystals I believe the best place fro selection nd prices is dreamcreations.com. I have ordered from them for the first time on Friday and my crystals arrived today - I paid for the cheapest postage option and I am in the UK-they are in the US. I am impressed!

Sizes - anything from ss5 to ss20 is being used. I have ordered 5,9,12,15 and 20. Most ladies use 7 instead of 5, but I wanted lot of size variety. For quantities is good do searches on this and the older DIY threads and also the DIY photo only reference thread in the ref. library.
HTH!


----------



## poppyseed

ESQ. said:


> does anyone have a tutorial video on how to begin such a project. I want to stress my NPs over winter break but don't even know where to start/buy supplies etc.
> 
> can someone please let me know what size stones are needed? where to buy it? what kind of glue? do you need a glue gun etc. also how do you do the volcano effect?


 

Oh and forgot to say - the Volcano is not in placement of crystals, it is an effect on the actual crystals, the colour of them varies depending on light and angle you're looking at them


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great!  I think Cobalt would be INCREDIBLE on those. I don't know if you're a blue person, but you could buy Lumiere in blue (it's an amazing color and would match the already blue areas quite well).  Cobalt is such a cool color in real life.  

So many people stray away from a cool colored shoe bc it's not as functional as crystal, ab, volcano, meridan, etc.  I love a bright "pop" of color to really MAKE an outfit! That's just my 2 cents! 



poppyseed said:


> Cool and different sounds good...do you have something in mind...


----------



## katran26

poppyseed said:


> Oh and forgot to say - the Volcano is not in placement of crystals, it is an effect on the actual crystals, the colour of them varies depending on light and angle you're looking at them



ITA!! I did mine in volcano and people are literally floored when they see them - because they change into so many colors...


----------



## hunniesochic

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Oh and forgot to say - the Volcano is not in placement of crystals, it is an effect on the actual crystals, the colour of them varies depending on light and angle you're looking at them



That's awesome!!! I always thought I had to place it in different rows for the effect. I didn't even know that! I might even consider it for by next pair. Thanks for the info!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Great!  I think Cobalt would be INCREDIBLE on those. I don't know if you're a blue person, but you could buy Lumiere in blue (it's an amazing color and would match the already blue areas quite well).  Cobalt is such a cool color in real life.
> 
> So many people stray away from a cool colored shoe bc it's not as functional as crystal, ab, volcano, meridan, etc.  I love a bright "pop" of color to really MAKE an outfit! That's just my 2 cents!



Cobalt sounds amazing, in fact i was looking at the colour the other day thinking how pretty it is...so you think i should dye the yellow parts with lumiere and strass the whole shoe?
I will have to consider whether i can justify 2pairs of similar blue shade in strass sunce i'm also doing meridian madame claude...plus i have another blue summer pair in leather...hmmm decisions...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Just an idea.  If you already have other blue pairs, then scrap that plan.  Other colors I really like are Vitral Medium, Fern Green/(AB), Ruby AB, and Jet AB. HTH!



poppyseed said:


> Cobalt sounds amazing, in fact i was looking at the colour the other day thinking how pretty it is...so you think i should dye the yellow parts with lumiere and strass the whole shoe?
> I will have to consider whether i can justify 2pairs of similar blue shade in strass sunce i'm also doing meridian madame claude...plus i have another blue summer pair in leather...hmmm decisions...


----------



## shontel

Esq., I am quoting additional information on where to purchase crystals from.  Also, many of us use syringe needles and tweezers to applu the crystals (not a glue gun). Hope this helps!!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> love2crystal
> jumpin!jupilee
> tamis*place
> 
> these 3 are excellent sellers





shontel said:


> After searching high and low for places to purchase the crystals for my strassing project, I thought I would post the results of my research for those of us who are new to strassing.
> 
> Feel free to respond or PM me if you have any additional retailers to add--especially if you know the names of any reputable ebay sellers.
> 
> Online
> 
> You can purchase the Swarovski Crystalized Strass Flatback Crystals online from:
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com
> 
> http://www.beadaholique.com
> 
> http://www.bergerbeads.net
> 
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com
> 
> http://www.lovetocrystals.com and
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneshop.com.
> 
> *It appeared to me that artbeads is the least expensive; however, dreamtimecreations offers a price match.*
> 
> *Local*
> 
> In Miami, Oceans of Notions (North Miami) and Ben Raymond (Hollywood and Cooper City) used to sell these crystals.  However, my research reveals that neither company remains in business.  If anyone can confirm this, please PM me. Or, if you know of another retailer in South Florida, please let me know.
> 
> *Ebay Sellers
> 
> *Finally, the lovely TPF'ers with whom I spoke could not recall the exact names of the ebay sellers from whom they have purchased crystals in the past.  However, my research reveals that the following ebay seller offers the most competitive price: krustallos.
> 
> Anywho, I hope this information can help save someone a TON of time!





ESQ. said:


> does anyone have a tutorial video on how to begin such a project. I want to stress my NPs over winter break but don't even know where to start/buy supplies etc.
> 
> can someone please let me know what size stones are needed? where to buy it? what kind of glue? do you need a glue gun etc. also how do you do the volcano effect?


----------



## hunniesochic

can someone identify this red?


----------



## shontel

Indian siam?


hunniesochic said:


> can someone identify this red?


----------



## shontel

Or maybe light siam?


hunniesochic said:


> can someone identify this red?


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

shontel said:
			
		

> Or maybe light siam?



Thank you!


----------



## hunniesochic

I am strassing my Bianca's next, it's patent leather. Is there anything I have to do before I start strassing it? I am almost done with the Very Prive & wanted to prepare and order whatever I need so when I start, the supplies will be readily available. 

TiA!


----------



## sally.m

I keep visiting this thread as i would love to strass something. I want to do Cl's but i want to find a reasonably prices pair first. Seems daft to put £££ worth of crystals on a cheap pair of shoes. Damn my empty bank account!!

You ladies are doing wonderful jobs with your DIY's, your all making me jealous!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just an idea. If you already have other blue pairs, then scrap that plan. Other colors I really like are Vitral Medium, Fern Green/(AB), Ruby AB, and Jet AB. HTH!


 

All these colout seem really interesting looking at the dream time creations colour charts...Vitrail medium and Jet AB are my favs I think, so unique!

I've been thinking about the Architeks all night lol!
I have also had idea while browsing here to try and re-create the rainbow strass (just like lolitablue did)...although this is probably a completely barking mad idea, but certainly interesting project. What do you think? 
here's link to her post in ref library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html

here's link to the original rainbow strass So Private, that ashakes owns for example:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-metallic-sparkly-cls-here-396524-8.html


----------



## PeepToe

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> I am strassing my Bianca's next, it's patent leather. Is there anything I have to do before I start strassing it? I am almost done with the Very Prive & wanted to prepare and order whatever I need so when I start, the supplies will be readily available.
> 
> TiA!



I am almost done my Biancas. I sanded them with an electric sander to get rid of the finish. And then hand sanded the rest off. Then I cleaned and painted them. However if you don't want to change the color of the shoe, you dint have to paint them. But def sand to scuff them up. I didn't on my first strass pair and I regret it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think they're beautiful, but they're going to be extremely time consuming and difficult.  I would go nuts, and I've strassed a LOT of shoes so far.  Strassing takes a lot of time and patience, and to have so many different colored stones in different sizes, you have to make sure they're all spread out and all the colors/sizes are evenly distributed, so you don't have a patch of pink, etc.  I think if you have the patience and these aren't your first or second strass project, GO FOR IT.  You'll be super proud of yourself for strassing something so difficult! 



poppyseed said:


> All these colout seem really interesting looking at the dream time creations colour charts...Vitrail medium and Jet AB are my favs I think, so unique!
> 
> I've been thinking about the Architeks all night lol!
> I have also had idea while browsing here to try and re-create the rainbow strass (just like lolitablue did)...although this is probably a completely barking mad idea, but certainly interesting project. What do you think?
> here's link to her post in ref library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html
> 
> here's link to the original rainbow strass So Private, that ashakes owns for example:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-metallic-sparkly-cls-here-396524-8.html


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Looks like Siam to me.



hunniesochic said:


> can someone identify this red?


----------



## hunniesochic

PeepToe said:
			
		

> I am almost done my Biancas. I sanded them with an electric sander to get rid of the finish. And then hand sanded the rest off. Then I cleaned and painted them. However if you don't want to change the color of the shoe, you dint have to paint them. But def sand to scuff them up. I didn't on my first strass pair and I regret it.



What happened with the first pair you didn't sand them? I'm doing a red pair with red crystals and if I do it without sanding I wonder if that would hold the glue well? Can I buy the sandpaper at Michael's? I'm not sure when I can purchase some. Is an electric sander expensive? How deep do I sand it down until I know it's enough? Sorry asking so many questions.


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Looks like Siam to me.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## hunniesochic

Do you think the Siam would look good on dark red Bianca or the light Siam would look better?

I spent 5hrs on my Very Prive last night and I have about 3/4th to go on one shoe then I'm done. I am nervous having to sand the Dark Red Biancas; it's one pair I don't want to mess up. 

Is there a video tutorial?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I don't have much experience sanding patent leather, sorry.  The only patent pair I've strassed so far has been my daughter's ballet flats.  She did lose a few crystals, and I used E6000, but the silver foil backing is still on the shoe, which means the actual crystal must have grinded off the shoe from her rubbing her feet together when she walked or where the side of the shoe meets the sole, hitting concrete.  There are about 5 missing, with foil still attached.  I think this means that the glue is good on patent.  I would rather replace crystals than sand a patent Louboutin, bc that just scares me.  My next personal project are Framboise patent Lady Peeps in Volcano. I'll let you know once  I start that journey, and let you know how I feel about patent then, LOL.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished these last night. Men's pewter/silver metallic Louboutin's, strassed in Black Diamond on the toe and heel areas.  Proof that men, too, can rock a sparkly strassed Louboutin!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these last night. Men's pewter/silver metallic Louboutin's, strassed in Black Diamond on the toe and heel areas.  Proof that men, too, can rock a sparkly strassed Louboutin!


wow...that's a lot of crystals.  I'd expect to see those on broadway.  the black diamond crystals are beautiful!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  Actually I ordered double what I would for a pair of heels.  They were a 43 1/2 and I only used half of what I ordered.  So a typical crystal order for a woman's shoe covered them, with a lot to spare. I couldn't believe it!



frick&frack said:


> wow...that's a lot of crystals.  I'd expect to see those on broadway.  the black diamond crystals are beautiful!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these last night. Men's pewter/silver metallic Louboutin's, strassed in Black Diamond on the toe and heel areas. Proof that men, too, can rock a sparkly strassed Louboutin!


 
Wowzers!!They are amazing with the black diamond!


----------



## PeepToe

I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry... 

I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


----------



## hunniesochic

PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


insanely gorgeous!!!

is the sander you used a machine? and how did you paint it? with a can spray?


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I don't have much experience sanding patent leather, sorry.  The only patent pair I've strassed so far has been my daughter's ballet flats.  She did lose a few crystals, and I used E6000, but the silver foil backing is still on the shoe, which means the actual crystal must have grinded off the shoe from her rubbing her feet together when she walked or where the side of the shoe meets the sole, hitting concrete.  There are about 5 missing, with foil still attached.  I think this means that the glue is good on patent.  I would rather replace crystals than sand a patent Louboutin, bc that just scares me.  My next personal project are Framboise patent Lady Peeps in Volcano. I'll let you know once  I start that journey, and let you know how I feel about patent then, LOL.



Oh I'm curious to see! Please share once you do!


----------



## frick&frack

PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


they're so beautiful!!!  love the AB on these.  great work!


----------



## hunniesochic

dirtyaddiction said:


> has anyone tried strassing patent? I've been trying but the crystals are just not adhering


Hi there...I was just wondering what's the outcome of your patent leather strass project? Was there any steps you did before you started strassing?


----------



## ESQ.

thank you for the insight! can someone please let me know roughly how much a project like this would run. (cost of stones, glue)


----------



## jenayb

*Oak*, where on earth do you wear all your beauties to!? Stunning!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look fabulous! Great job! 





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these last night. Men's pewter/silver metallic Louboutin's, strassed in Black Diamond on the toe and heel areas.  Proof that men, too, can rock a sparkly strassed Louboutin!


 
Stunning! I really need to get a pair of Biancas! Everytime I see them strassed I think, I need a pair in JET! LOL 
Great job!!! 


PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


 
Light Siam.


hunniesochic said:


> can someone identify this red?


 
I think the Rainbow strass is a FABULOUS idea! I think you can do it if you take your time. Just spread them out each color at a time in larger sizes and then just fill in with the smaller assorted. It will look fabulous! My only concern would be what colors to use?! It seems like a challenge to identify the colors alone. LOL 


poppyseed said:


> All these colout seem really interesting looking at the dream time creations colour charts...Vitrail medium and Jet AB are my favs I think, so unique!
> 
> I've been thinking about the Architeks all night lol!
> I have also had idea while browsing here to try and re-create the rainbow strass (just like lolitablue did)...although this is probably a completely barking mad idea, but certainly interesting project. What do you think?
> here's link to her post in ref library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387-3.html
> 
> here's link to the original rainbow strass So Private, that ashakes owns for example:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-metallic-sparkly-cls-here-396524-8.html


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Every and ANY chance I get, LOL!



jenaywins said:


> *Oak*, where on earth do you wear all your beauties to!? Stunning!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Congratulations!  They're BEAUTIFUL!!!  



PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


----------



## poppyseed

PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


 

Congrats, they are pretty amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

I think the Rainbow strass is a FABULOUS idea! I think you can do it if you take your time. Just spread them out each color at a time in larger sizes and then just fill in with the smaller assorted. It will look fabulous! My only concern would be what colors to use?! It seems like a challenge to identify the colors alone. LOL[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the heads up and the tip!

Since I've started toying with this idea I've done some digging around, searching for all photos I could find and comparing to the dream creations colour charts...I think there are total of 5 colours in the following shades:
red ~ light siam
blue ~ sapphire
green ~ chrysolite
yellow ~ topaz or sunflower
pink ~ fuchsia


----------



## bling*lover

PeepToe said:


> I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> I finally finished my AB Strass Biancas!! These started out as Camel Panted Biancas that I got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!


 
WOW they are absolutely stunning, you did an amazing job on them! Just gorgeous! :sunnies


----------



## poppyseed

poppyseed said:


> I think the Rainbow strass is a FABULOUS idea! I think you can do it if you take your time. Just spread them out each color at a time in larger sizes and then just fill in with the smaller assorted. It will look fabulous! My only concern would be what colors to use?! It seems like a challenge to identify the colors alone. LOL


 
Thanks for the heads up and the tip!

Since I've started toying with this idea I've done some digging around, searching for all photos I could find and comparing to the dream creations colour charts...I think there are total of 5 colours in the following shades:
red ~ light siam
blue ~ sapphire
green ~ chrysolite *actually peridot is better match I think!*
yellow ~ topaz or sunflower
pink ~ fuchsia[/QUOTE] *or rose??*


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hunniesochic said:


> Hi there...I was just wondering what's the outcome of your patent leather strass project? Was there any steps you did before you started strassing?



They turned out well  I sanded them down first


----------



## dirtyaddiction

peeptoe said:


> i'm done i'm done i'm done!!!!!!!!!! Ok sorry...
> 
> i finally finished my ab strass biancas!! These started out as camel panted biancas that i got for a steal because of vampire bites in the bottom of the sole. Which shocked me because it was such an easy fix and not noticble on the bottom! Anyway... I used an electric hand sander on them, painted them silver and went to strass town on them! Here is my result!!



holy crapppp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> They turned out well  I sanded them down first


Sand and repaint or just sand? When you sand it down, how did you know when to stop sanding?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

poppyseed said:


> Thanks for the heads up and the tip!
> 
> Since I've started toying with this idea I've done some digging around, searching for all photos I could find and comparing to the dream creations colour charts...I think there are total of 5 colours in the following shades:
> red ~ light siam
> blue ~ sapphire
> green ~ chrysolite *actually peridot is better match I think!*
> yellow ~ topaz or sunflower
> pink ~ fuchsia


 *or rose??*[/QUOTE]

If hope you go through with the rainbow strassing. I have been debating for about a month now about whether to and I have been playing around with capri blue, fuchsia and amethsyt and trying to figure out where to place them. I think your colors would be amazing and an inspiration to help me.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dirtyaddiction said:


> They turned out well  I sanded them down first


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## poppyseed

glamourgirlnikk said:


> *or rose??*


 
If hope you go through with the rainbow strassing. I have been debating for about a month now about whether to and I have been playing around with capri blue, fuchsia and amethsyt and trying to figure out where to place them. I think your colors would be amazing and an inspiration to help me.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much for the encouragement!!I must admit I am getting quite excited abou the idea. Your choice of colours sounds really lush too, you should definitely go for it! Which pair are you thinking of strasing?


----------



## PeepToe

Thank you for all of your kind comments ladies!


----------



## JetSetGo!

dirtyaddiction said:


> They turned out well  I sanded them down first



Amazing job, DA!


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> They turned out well  I sanded them down first



AWESOME!!!  they're jet crystals, right?


----------



## jenayb

What quantity would you lovely experts suggest for just the back white satin portion of these? 

(doing AB of course)











Is there a particular adhesive that works best for satin? I assume no sanding or anything required.


----------



## poppyseed

jenaywins said:


> What quantity would you lovely experts suggest for just the back white satin portion of these?
> 
> (doing AB of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a particular adhesive that works best for satin? I assume no sanding or anything required.


 

I would say maybe 1/3 of what is required for a full pump...?Just my guess...(I assume you're doing the heels as well..?)
I have good experience with Gem Tac glue on absorbent materials, so maybe that would work for you...congrats on getting them, they will be stunning with crystals on them!


----------



## jenayb

poppyseed said:


> I would say maybe 1/3 of what is required for a full pump...?Just my guess...(I assume you're doing the heels as well..?)
> I have good experience with Gem Tac glue on absorbent materials, so maybe that would work for you...congrats on getting them, they will be stunning with crystals on them!



Thank you, darling! 

I will ONLY be strassing the back satin portion - not the platform or any other portion of the shoe. They will look like this, God willing lol, when I'm done:


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, darling!
> 
> I will ONLY be strassing the back satin portion - not the platform or any other portion of the shoe. They will look like this, God willing lol, when I'm done:


I am currently strassing my VP (satin) using E-6000. It works great and holds the crystals like you wouldn't believe. There's no prep needed...just order the crystals, glue, tweezer, and syringe and you're ready to strass! GL.


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> I am currently strassing my VP (satin) using E-6000. It works great and holds the crystals like you wouldn't believe. There's no prep needed...just order the crystals, glue, tweezer, and syringe and you're ready to strass! GL.



Order the crystals? Syringe?! Oh dear.


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> Order the crystals? Syringe?! Oh dear.


LOL not as bad as it sounds...just the necessities for the project.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Gorgeous!





JetSetGo! said:


> Amazing job, DA!





frick&frack said:


> AWESOME!!!  they're jet crystals, right?



thank you! Yes, jet crystals


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> LOL not as bad as it sounds...just the necessities for the project.



I guess I'm just completely clueless.


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> I guess I'm just completely clueless.


 
for satin, i used gem-tac glue....since the material absorbs the glue and gem-tac dries clear...my technique is to use a small paint brush and brush some glue on it, and place the crystals with a (eyelashes) tweezer...don't worry about the gaps in between because it will dry clear and u won't notice it!  also, since u are using the brush to spread the glue, the crystals will adhere to the shoes super strong!  i highly recommend this technique (for satin) because i've done a pair like this and i bang them up and no crystals have fallen!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, darling!
> 
> I will ONLY be strassing the back satin portion - not the platform or any other portion of the shoe. They will look like this, God willing lol, when I'm done:



wow, that is amazing!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, darling!
> 
> I will ONLY be strassing the back satin portion - not the platform or any other portion of the shoe. They will look like this, God willing lol, when I'm done:



I'm no expert as I haven't attempted strassing yet, but if you silver miniglitter the base first, it will be more authentic.


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> for satin, i used gem-tac glue....since the material absorbs the glue and gem-tac dries clear...my technique is to use a small paint brush and brush some glue on it, and place the crystals with a (eyelashes) tweezer...don't worry about the gaps in between because it will dry clear and u won't notice it!  also, since u are using the brush to spread the glue, the crystals will adhere to the shoes super strong!  i highly recommend this technique (for satin) because i've done a pair like this and i bang them up and no crystals have fallen!



Awesome - thank you!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I think those are great matches. I think the yellow is Topaz since sunflower wasn't available then (pretty sure).


poppyseed said:


> I think the Rainbow strass is a FABULOUS idea! I think you can do it if you take your time. Just spread them out each color at a time in larger sizes and then just fill in with the smaller assorted. It will look fabulous! My only concern would be what colors to use?! It seems like a challenge to identify the colors alone. LOL


 
Thanks for the heads up and the tip!

Since I've started toying with this idea I've done some digging around, searching for all photos I could find and comparing to the dream creations colour charts...I think there are total of 5 colours in the following shades:
red ~ light siam
blue ~ sapphire
green ~ chrysolite
yellow ~ topaz or sunflower
pink ~ fuchsia[/QUOTE]


----------



## honeymel

poppyseed said:


> Does anyone think these would be possible to strass (including the platform and heels)? Maybe if I removed the raffia from the platform and heels...? Has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thanks!




Hey Poppyseed, I'm new to TPF and have been furiously scouring every thread I can find!  Someone did have a cobbler (MM7) remove the raffia, and it looked great: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ed-dyed-before-after-408358.html#post15589442


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, darling!
> 
> I will ONLY be strassing the back satin portion - not the platform or any other portion of the shoe. They will look like this, God willing lol, when I'm done:



Hi Jenay,
I would recommend using CRYSTAL COMET URGENT LIGHT if you want your TSAR to be the same as the picture.
Also, for such crepe satin shoes. I strongly suggest that you take to a professional person who can Crystalize the heel with HOT FIX Crystals not Gluing them !
HTH.

OMG : I replied to you after looking at the white TSRA lol
Regarding the black version Jenay.
As i told Dessy. Don't destroy the satin heel with Glue.
HOT FIX the Jet crystals.
Its more fun and precise.
Best of luck


----------



## scrummy

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They're not Louboutin's, but I couldn't resist...  My daughter's Halloween shoes (which I can also use for Christmas bc they're red).  She's going to be a lady bug.  Ballet flats from Gap Kids, strassed in Siam crystals.    Happy Halloween!


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> I'm no expert as I haven't attempted strassing yet, but if you silver miniglitter the base first, it will be more authentic.



Hi Dessy,
I have the original black version.
Its base is matte black suede.
For me, the Satin heel is more elegant and nice for strassing with HOT FIX Crystals.
My friend did it and it was a damn looking better than mine!


----------



## poppyseed

honeymel said:


> Hey Poppyseed, I'm new to TPF and have been furiously scouring every thread I can find! Someone did have a cobbler (MM7) remove the raffia, and it looked great: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ed-dyed-before-after-408358.html#post15589442


 

Thank you so much, I could swear I saw someone had it done, but couldn't find it!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> I think those are great matches. I think the yellow is Topaz since sunflower wasn't available then (pretty sure).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up and the tip!
> 
> Since I've started toying with this idea I've done some digging around, searching for all photos I could find and comparing to the dream creations colour charts...I think there are total of 5 colours in the following shades:
> red ~ light siam
> blue ~ sapphire
> green ~ chrysolite
> yellow ~ topaz or sunflower
> pink ~ fuchsia


[/QUOTE]

Oh that's great to know, thank you!
I've just started my Madame Claudes and as soon as I'm finished I'm jumping on the Architeks


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Dessy,
> I have the original black version.
> Its base is matte black suede.
> For me, the Satin heel is more elegant and nice for strassing with HOT FIX Crystals.
> My friend did it and it was a damn looking better than mine!



Oh yes!  I forgot that the Tsar has a satin base. So it would actually be better not to miniglitter since its already shiny. I just noticed that most strass pairs have a miniglittered base but maybe this is to save money on the crystals haha  Whats the difference between hot fix and the glue on?  I mean in terms of look?


----------



## poppyseed

Dessye said:


> Oh yes! I forgot that the Tsar has a satin base. So it would actually be better not to miniglitter since its already shiny. I just noticed that most strass pairs have a miniglittered base but maybe this is to save money on the crystals haha Whats the difference between hot fix and the glue on? I mean in terms of look?


 

I think the difference is only in the method of application where the hotfix is applied with the hot wand or something like that, don't think there is any difference when it comes to look.


----------



## jeNYC

Dessye said:
			
		

> Oh yes!  I forgot that the Tsar has a satin base. So it would actually be better not to miniglitter since its already shiny. I just noticed that most strass pairs have a miniglittered base but maybe this is to save money on the crystals haha  Whats the difference between hot fix and the glue on?  I mean in terms of look?



No differenece in terms of look. Hotfix costs more and it already has glue in the back so you will need to get a special hot gun which comes in different size tips to melt the glue and directly apply it on the shoes. Flatback has no glue in the back of the crystals so you will need to individually apply glue on it
..I suggest getting a straight and curve eyelash tweezers


----------



## sally.m

Hello Ladies,

I really want to strass a pair of shoes and whilst i would like to do CL's i dont have the money to buy a pair right now. I am keeping an eye out on Ebay for a pair of pre-loved at the right price. 
Question is, I have a pair of Aldo pumps i never wear, So should i strass these as practice or save the money and wait for some reasonably priced CL's?

How many crystals do you think i would need. They are like rolando's.

TIA x


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I really want to strass a pair of shoes and whilst i would like to do CL's i dont have the money to buy a pair right now. I am keeping an eye out on Ebay for a pair of pre-loved at the right price.
> Question is, I have a pair of Aldo pumps i never wear, So should i strass these as practice or save the money and wait for some reasonably priced CL's?
> 
> How many crystals do you think i would need. They are like rolando's.
> 
> TIA x


 

I think I know the Aldo pair you mean, I think they're called Altlantic City, I have them in red and black patent and used to wear them a lot before my CL obsession kicked in
To be completely honest I would totally save the money and wait for a pair of CL. I would personally not spend £150+ in crystals to put them on £50 pair of Aldos. I just started my first strass pair and it probably took me about 1/2 an hour to get into it and find my method. Plus with so many ladies' experience on here, there is so much advice and knowledge that  there is not much that can go wrong. Also I think that it is far too much time invest in a "cheap pair" with the intention of doing the "real deal" afterwards, I know myself I would not get the enjoyment from the work or the finished product...
If you have the itch to do a shoe DIY on your Aldos while you wait for a pair of CL, I would recommend glitter as it's not so pricey...
Hope you find a pair on ebay for a good price, what size are you?


----------



## sally.m

Thank you Poppy, I think you are right but i get rather impatient ands sometimes need holding back!!

I only have one pair at the mo, The M. Butterfly pumps in a 39.5. But they are suede so i have stretched them a bit as i have wide feet.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Hey guys, I want to recreate this look but can't quite pin down the color, is it Sapphire AB? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ranis37

Hi ladies, You have inspired me to join the club!!! strasssing 
I have bought a pair of louboutins online, GREAT DEAL I BELIEVE (IF NOT TELL ME SO LOL) I want this to be my first strassing project pleasant and reading from your blog I have learned ALOT. JUST SOME QUESTIONS, I believe the suede is BROWN so what color should I use, I was thinking since they are dark and look grey ish something like a mixture of jet, jet hematite and black diamond. Is that a good color, also is gemtac the best gluing choice??? how many cristals should I order. I am soooo nervous, just an approx of how much $$ you guys spend... thanks for everything and congrats on your beauties!!!!


here are the shoes I bought online, let me know if I got a good deal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250923462416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hey guys, I want to recreate this look but can't quite pin down the color, is it Sapphire AB? Any help would be greatly appreciated


 
It looks like either lt. sapphire ab or pacific opal ab.


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hey guys, I want to recreate this look but can't quite pin down the color, is it Sapphire AB? Any help would be greatly appreciated


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> It looks like either lt. sapphire ab or pacific opal ab.


 
This is really hard, especially with the bues!
I would say Saphire Ab is your best bet, my second choices would be Blue Zircon AB or Capri Blue AB, but I'm only going by the dream time creations colour chart online...


----------



## poppyseed

ranis37 said:


> Hi ladies, You have inspired me to join the club!!! strasssing
> I have bought a pair of louboutins online, GREAT DEAL I BELIEVE (IF NOT TELL ME SO LOL) I want this to be my first strassing project pleasant and reading from your blog I have learned ALOT. JUST SOME QUESTIONS, I believe the suede is BROWN so what color should I use, I was thinking since they are dark and look grey ish something like a mixture of jet, jet hematite and black diamond. Is that a good color, also is gemtac the best gluing choice??? how many cristals should I order. I am soooo nervous, just an approx of how much $$ you guys spend... thanks for everything and congrats on your beauties!!!!
> 
> 
> here are the shoes I bought online, let me know if I got a good deal!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250923462416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 

Congrats, they are a steal. Since they are brown, I would go for Dorado or Jet Nut, I also really like Jet Champagne. I think for a shoe this shape, you might need around 4000 crystals, the reference thread with all DIY is a good source...


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, if you were to dye/paint your shoes (leather) another colour with no intention of strassing - which dye has a better finish - Lumiere, Tarrago or Meltonian or anything else -open to sugestions!
I am looking to dye the yellow portion of my Architeks to go with the rainbow strass, so maybe blue or something metallic perhaps taking inspiration from the original rainbow strass So Private...
TIA!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

glamourgirlnikk said:


> It looks like either lt. sapphire ab or pacific opal ab.





poppyseed said:


> This is really hard, especially with the bues!
> I would say Saphire Ab is your best bet, my second choices would be Blue Zircon AB or Capri Blue AB, but I'm only going by the dream time creations colour chart online...



thanks guys, ikr? I think I'll try sapphire ab.


----------



## ranis37

poppyseed said:


> Congrats, they are a steal. Since they are brown, I would go for Dorado or Jet Nut, I also really like Jet Champagne. I think for a shoe this shape, you might need around 4000 crystals, the reference thread with all DIY is a good source...



Thank you soooo much for your help! really appreciate it... will definately take your advice in consideration!!!, I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> thanks guys, ikr? I think I'll try sapphire ab.


 

It's so hard to ID some of the colours that are not so often used, I find it hard especially with the blues. Like now Naked posted her Lady Zeppa Lynch and I wonder what colour the crystals are...


----------



## BoriquaNina

It is Sapphire AB. 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-150mm-19042.html


dirtyaddiction said:


> Hey guys, I want to recreate this look but can't quite pin down the color, is it Sapphire AB? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Emma4790

OK, I am also joining the strass club!  I've tried reading through here and I'm totally lost. I know I want to strass Biancas, in a dark blue or navy colour. And I have woodstock biancas I never wear, and rather than buy a new pair to strass I  was just gonna redo them. I'm gonna start by dying them a dark royal blue colour. Can someone recommend what kind of dye I'd need for this leather? The box states it as 'calf', but it really  feels almost like suede, certainly not as shiney as  normal leather.... can anyone help?


----------



## Emma4790

Also, sorry to be a pester, but what colour stone would you say the Samira strass shoes are made with? Is it Meridian?? Its the only similar colour I can find on any site?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> It is Sapphire AB.
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-150mm-19042.html



thank you so much!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



holy :censor:!!!!!!!!!!!!  seriously BAD @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laleeza

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



Omg they are abso-freakin-lutely amazing!!!


----------



## Anton

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili. Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


 
WOW amazing!!


----------



## gymangel812

omg this gives me hope to do a very mix DIY! those look AMAZING!!!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks guys!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



Omg gorgeous!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Emma4790 said:


> OK, I am also joining the strass club! I've tried reading through here and I'm totally lost. I know I want to strass Biancas, in a dark blue or navy colour. And I have woodstock biancas I never wear, and rather than buy a new pair to strass I was just gonna redo them. I'm gonna start by dying them a dark royal blue colour. Can someone recommend what kind of dye I'd need for this leather? The box states it as 'calf', but it really feels almost like suede, certainly not as shiney as normal leather.... can anyone help?


 


Emma4790 said:


> Also, sorry to be a pester, but what colour stone would you say the Samira strass shoes are made with? Is it Meridian?? Its the only similar colour I can find on any site?


 

I would recommend Tarrago dyes as they are easily available in the UK, so hopefully easy for you to buy too! I have used Tarrago on leather and other materials before and I think it's great, plus there is great selection of shades. I know ladies here use Lumiere and there is a bright metalic blue that goes great with Meridian crystals, but I have no experience with it myself.
I think the Samira strass you mean is the one with Meridian crystals - the meridian is a very multicolour blue, totally striking - I am currently doing a pair of MC in Meridian


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili. Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


 

WOW Oak, they are totally AMAZING!! Did you use clear crystals or Comet argent light...?


----------



## francyFG

OMG I'm dying!!!!!!! Super super amazing. What a great job you did.



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili. Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you! CAL..which is now my FAVORITE crystal to use. 



poppyseed said:


> WOW Oak, they are totally AMAZING!! Did you use clear crystals or Comet argent light...?


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you! CAL..which is now my FAVORITE crystal to use.


 

 after getting your advise to use them on the heels of my Som, I have been looking googling them a lot and I've decided that's what I'm doing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

CAL is by far the coolest stone I've used thus far.  It's like thousands of tiny mirrors on your shoes.  They shine bright, and they are truly SILVER. LOVE these Pigalili!!!!



poppyseed said:


> after getting your advise to use them on the heels of my Som, I have been looking googling them a lot and I've decided that's what I'm doing!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


Those are insane!!!! I really want to do a very mix! Where did you get the spikes??


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I bought from some ebay member in Hong Kong, a few months ago, but don't remember the seller's name. Sorry! ...and thank you!



PeepToe said:


> Those are insane!!!! I really want to do a very mix! Where did you get the spikes??


----------



## linakpl

Do any of you ladies have experience with fixing shoes? I have a pair of python Rosellas and some of the scales are starting to peel :T I bought Bick 4 to condition them thinking that maybe the scales were a little dehydrated but there are a few that still turn upwards. I read a website that said you can use "hide glue" to glue the scales down. I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this. Sorry if this is the wrong thread. Thank you!


----------



## ilovefashion87

OMG! they are pure perfection!  You are inspiring me to try a DIY!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone!  I say, go for it!




ilovefashion87 said:


> OMG! they are pure perfection!  You are inspiring me to try a DIY!


----------



## poppyseed

I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 the front of the shoe nearly finished!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Looking good so far! 



poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *Oak*, your Pigalili's are TDF!  Congrats on a beautiful job!


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well



Whoa, those are beautiful! You're doing a great job so far! 

Now I just *need* to find a pair for strassing...Oh boy


----------



## whimsic

poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!



poppy they look great! Are you thinking of strassing the heel as well, or just the front part?


----------



## whimsic

Can someone please tell me how I can dye my camel kid biancas?? They're gorgeous the way they are, but I really feel I would get more wear out of them if they're black.. I saw some beautiful dye jobs on these threads, but I don't remember which dye was used, the one I liked most had a beautiful matte effect.. Is it Meltonian??

I'm thinking of bringing them along to my US trip in December and give them to a cobbler (I don't trust my local ones).


----------



## LVoepink

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


Fantastic!!


----------



## frick&frack

poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!



well done so far!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Whoa, those are beautiful! You're doing a great job so far!
> 
> Now I just *need* to find a pair for strassing...Oh boy


 


whimsic said:


> poppy they look great! Are you thinking of strassing the heel as well, or just the front part?


 


frick&frack said:


> well done so far!


 

Thanks ladies!
Daria - you definitely need a DIY pair, I'm sure you'll find one on ebay!
Whinsic - yes, I'm strassing the back part of the shoe including the heel too. Still long way to go!


----------



## poppyseed

whimsic said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can dye my camel kid biancas?? They're gorgeous the way they are, but I really feel I would get more wear out of them if they're black.. I saw some beautiful dye jobs on these threads, but I don't remember which dye was used, the one I liked most had a beautiful matte effect.. Is it Meltonian??
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing them along to my US trip in December and give them to a cobbler (I don't trust my local ones).


 

I've used Tarrago and it's worked well.


----------



## heiress-ox

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



fantastic, you've done such an amazing job with these and I can't wait to see the finished duo AND modelling pics of course


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I should have them finished by tonight, and will def take pics!   THANK YOU!



heiress-ox said:


> fantastic, you've done such an amazing job with these and I can't wait to see the finished duo AND modelling pics of course


----------



## LadyofSole

So, I figured I'd get my technique down by doing a pair of non CLs first.  I just finished and couldn't wait to share them!  There is space between the stones which I like because I wanted the color of the shoe to still be seen, the sparkle soooo much!!  My next pair I will do with the stones touching. I think I'm ready to do CLs now 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/55906589@N05/6334587483/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/55906589@N05/6335337488/in/photostream


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



FRICK!! 



poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!



congrats! They're looking good



LadyofSole said:


> So, I figured I'd get my technique down by doing a pair of non CLs first.  I just finished and couldn't wait to share them!  There is space between the stones which I like because I wanted the color of the shoe to still be seen, the sparkle soooo much!!  My next pair I will do with the stones touching. I think I'm ready to do CLs now
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/55906589@N05/6334587483/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/55906589@N05/6335337488/in/photostream



Great job!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Absolutely beautiful! Great job! 





poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!


----------



## tamburger

I have a pair of Delfin sandals that I'm thinking would be cool to strass for the summer  The ribbon is an eggshell color, almost white. Does anyone have any idea what color would be pretty or what sizes I would need? Thanks!!






I have the off-white ribbon color version


----------



## **shoelover**

great job! one of my fav colours  what glue are you using for your crystals? tia 




poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!


----------



## **shoelover**

you go girl!  stunning! can't wait to see modeling pics. 




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LMAO! You are toooo funny! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> FRICK!!


----------



## PeepToe

What do you guys think of doing a framboise very mix using silver studs/spikes and ruby or Indian pink crystals?


----------



## amandasummer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.



These are ahhhhhmaaaaazing!!!


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> FRICK!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats! They're looking good
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


 


BoriquaNina said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Great job!


 


**shoelover** said:


> great job! one of my fav colours  what glue are you using for your crystals? tia


 

Thank you ladies, I really can't wait for them to be finished. Every night after I've done a bit I take them to the bathroom with me and stare at them while having a bath, that's how pathetic I am!!
Shoelover - I am using Gem Tac


----------



## poppyseed

tamburger said:


> I have a pair of Delfin sandals that I'm thinking would be cool to strass for the summer  The ribbon is an eggshell color, almost white. Does anyone have any idea what color would be pretty or what sizes I would need? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the off-white ribbon color version


 

I think it would very pretty and since they are white, you could use Tarrago dye to dye them just about any colour you like and that would work with your wardrobe...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PeepToe said:


> What do you guys think of doing a framboise very mix using silver studs/spikes and ruby or Indian pink crystals?



sounds hot!


----------



## ladyblunt

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you! CAL..which is now my FAVORITE crystal to use.



congrats to the shoes!!! do you mean Comet Argent Light with CAL?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes Ma'am!!!



ladyblunt said:


> congrats to the shoes!!! do you mean Comet Argent Light with CAL?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:



wow...they're INCREDIBLE!!!  look at all of those lens flares in the pic.  just jaw-dropping!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you!  I know, I was hoping someone got that, and didn't think all those glares were dirt and dust around my floors, lol.  



frick&frack said:


> wow...they're INCREDIBLE!!!  look at all of those lens flares in the pic.  just jaw-dropping!


----------



## shontel

HOOOOOLLLLLYY COW!! AHMAZING!!!!!!!  



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:


----------



## poppyseed

Oak, they are a true masterpiece!! I bet they are the pride and joy of your collection of sparkle!!

Ladies, could anyone help ID the colour of these crystals. I believe this question has been asked before and it has been suggested that it's Aquamarine AB. 
Having compared the photos Ochie posted of her Aquamarine AB strass Miss Boxe on page 105, I actually think this is not the same crystal...maybe Blue Zircon AB or jet AB?? What do you think? 
I also think the same colour crystal was used on the black/red/aqua combo Calypsos...
I am really head over heels with this colour!
I have borrowed Naked's photos, hope that's OK



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:



wow those look AMAZINGG!!!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *OAK*!!!!!!! Those are incredible!   They look so fierce ---- be careful while wearing them though


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone!  YES, they are lethal. I have stabbed myself once already, and just worn them at home.  YIKES, lol!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I think they are Blue Zircon AB personally.


poppyseed said:


> Oak, they are a true masterpiece!! I bet they are the pride and joy of your collection of sparkle!!
> 
> Ladies, could anyone help ID the colour of these crystals. I believe this question has been asked before and it has been suggested that it's Aquamarine AB.
> Having compared the photos Ochie posted of her Aquamarine AB strass Miss Boxe on page 105, I actually think this is not the same crystal...maybe Blue Zircon AB or jet AB?? What do you think?
> I also think the same colour crystal was used on the black/red/aqua combo Calypsos...
> I am really head over heels with this colour!
> I have borrowed Naked's photos, hope that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> I think they are Blue Zircon AB personally.


 

Thank you so much for tour help!


----------



## sammytheMUA

you ladies are amazing


----------



## heiress-ox

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:



those turned out FANTASTIC oak, they are so gorgeous and I'm glad you found a way to cover the spikes inside your shoe, be careful of the spikes though!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  I did conceal them, for cosmetic purposes, but they're still not ideal.  It doesn't bother me bc they're mine, but if I were to do another pair in the future, there are a few things I would tweak, or do differently.  You live and learn, right? lol  But I am 99% happy with them.  I can't wait to wear them out!



heiress-ox said:


> those turned out FANTASTIC oak, they are so gorgeous and I'm glad you found a way to cover the spikes inside your shoe, be careful of the spikes though!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:



Omg!!! I'm freaking out over these like Gbtrgrgtyfwfaxensfhjgymhj likeeeeeee thes are super BAD ***!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:


They are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Does anyone know where I can get black pyramid studs, and smaller spikes? I cant seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## NANI1972

What crystal does CL use for his black strassing? Thanks


----------



## roussel

I love how those turned out Oakenfoldgodess!  Great job!


----------



## roussel

Oak, did you get the spikes from studsandspikes.com?


----------



## vintageway

shontel said:


> HOOOOOLLLLLYY COW!! AHMAZING!!!!!!!


 
Outstanding, Awesome,


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished my first Pigalili.  Hope to have the second one done by Friday. I LOVE these, this is my favorite of all my strassed beauties! I've wanted a Pigalili for a Lonnnnggggg time, lol.


 
These are gorgeous, but please be careful as these spikes are dangerous.


----------



## katran26

*Oakenfoldgodess* - I'm repeatedly drooling at these, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

poppyseed said:


> I have some progress pics of my Madame Claudes...sadly I only get a few hours after work to do them, but it's going well
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the front of the shoe nearly finished!


 
They look amazing already.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> I think they are Blue Zircon AB personally.


 
Did you strass a pair of balotas?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much! 



roussel said:


> I love how those turned out Oakenfoldgodess!  Great job!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!



katran26 said:


> *Oakenfoldgodess* - I'm repeatedly drooling at these, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I bought these from a seller on eBay.  Don't remember the name of the seller, bc it was months ago.  I just got around to this project, since I had others to do for months.



roussel said:


> Oak, did you get the spikes from studsandspikes.com?


----------



## LVoepink

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:


  you did an amazing job!!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, it's been a while since i have popped in (been so busy!) but i need some color advice! here are my wedding shoes:




they are my special order platine you you 100's with a light blue insole. my wedding is next fall. i am going to strass them! 

my dress is ivory, here are some detail photos of my dress:









my bridesmaids will either be wearing champagne or a light blush color.

i don't know what color crystal to use to strass my shoes! should i go with the regular crystal color to match the crystals on my dress or should i go for a color like silk?? or a different color? i originally didn't want to go with regular crystal in fear that they would look too silver. i really don't want to do crystal AB, it's too pink for me. i thought about crystal moonlight but it looks very similar to regular crystal with a slight blue tinge...and when comparing them it actually looks duller next to regular crystal. does anyone have any suggestions?? 

also, what is the best glue to use? i am thinking of refining my technique since i want these to be very cleanly done. i used gem tac in the past but it doesn't hold all that well, and e6000 is just so stringy...

any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## shontel

Hmmmm...what are your wedding colors?


vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, it's been a while since i have popped in (been so busy!) but i need some color advice! here are my wedding shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are my special order platine you you 100's with a light blue insole. my wedding is next fall. i am going to strass them!
> 
> my dress is ivory, here are some detail photos of my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bridesmaids will either be wearing champagne or a light blush color.
> 
> i don't know what color crystal to use to strass my shoes! should i go with the regular crystal color to match the crystals on my dress or should i go for a color like silk?? or a different color? i originally didn't want to go with regular crystal in fear that they would look too silver. i really don't want to do crystal AB, it's too pink for me. i thought about crystal moonlight but it looks very similar to regular crystal with a slight blue tinge...and when comparing them it actually looks duller next to regular crystal. does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> also, what is the best glue to use? i am thinking of refining my technique since i want these to be very cleanly done. i used gem tac in the past but it doesn't hold all that well, and e6000 is just so stringy...
> 
> any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## vuittonamour

shontel said:


> Hmmmm...what are your wedding colors?







vuittonamour said:


> my bridesmaids will either be wearing champagne or a light blush color.



that's pretty much my wedding colors. ivory, creams, white, champagne, light blush pinks.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out! 
Balota in Volcano:



























My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Did you strass a pair of balotas?


----------



## shontel

I love light peach.  



vuittonamour said:


> that's pretty much my wedding colors. ivory, creams, white, champagne, light blush pinks.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)


 
OMG, these are really amazing!! I would have never thought to strass a pair of balotas. I actually have a pair that is sitting in my closet that have never been worn and I was going to sell them, but after seeing these I am really considering keeping them and strassing them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, it's been a while since i have popped in (been so busy!) but i need some color advice! here are my wedding shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are my special order platine you you 100's with a light blue insole. my wedding is next fall. i am going to strass them!
> 
> my dress is ivory, here are some detail photos of my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bridesmaids will either be wearing champagne or a light blush color.
> 
> i don't know what color crystal to use to strass my shoes! should i go with the regular crystal color to match the crystals on my dress or should i go for a color like silk?? or a different color? i originally didn't want to go with regular crystal in fear that they would look too silver. i really don't want to do crystal AB, it's too pink for me. i thought about crystal moonlight but it looks very similar to regular crystal with a slight blue tinge...and when comparing them it actually looks duller next to regular crystal. does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> also, what is the best glue to use? i am thinking of refining my technique since i want these to be very cleanly done. i used gem tac in the past but it doesn't hold all that well, and e6000 is just so stringy...
> 
> any advice is appreciated!!


 
I think crystal would be excellent. Do you plan on wearing these shoes again after the wedding?


----------



## vuittonamour

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think crystal would be excellent. Do you plan on wearing these shoes again after the wedding?



sure  it would be kind of a waste to have such beautiful shoes and never wear them again. but i will just take very good care of them as they will be very special.


----------



## NANI1972

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)


WoW! Amazing! I would have never thought about strassing this style. You did a fab job! Breathtaking!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)


amazing!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, it's been a while since i have popped in (been so busy!) but i need some color advice! here are my wedding shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are my special order platine you you 100's with a light blue insole. my wedding is next fall. i am going to strass them!
> 
> my dress is ivory, here are some detail photos of my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bridesmaids will either be wearing champagne or a light blush color.
> 
> i don't know what color crystal to use to strass my shoes! should i go with the regular crystal color to match the crystals on my dress or should i go for a color like silk?? or a different color? i originally didn't want to go with regular crystal in fear that they would look too silver. i really don't want to do crystal AB, it's too pink for me. i thought about crystal moonlight but it looks very similar to regular crystal with a slight blue tinge...and when comparing them it actually looks duller next to regular crystal. does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> also, what is the best glue to use? i am thinking of refining my technique since i want these to be very cleanly done. i used gem tac in the past but it doesn't hold all that well, and e6000 is just so stringy...
> 
> any advice is appreciated!!


 

I think the colour of your shoes is so beautiful and unique, it seems to me that it would be such a shame to strass is with just clear crystal. I think that White Opal could be a good colour match to the colour of your shoes and your wedding colours (judging from dream time creations online colour chart). I really like how subtle the shade looks.
As for the glue I have only used Gem Tac so not much help there...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

vuittonamour said:


> sure  it would be kind of a waste to have such beautiful shoes and never wear them again. but i will just take very good care of them as they will be very special.


 
You should go with a color that compliments your wedding dress, but that will also allow you to wear them afterwards with other things.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies! 


hunniesochic said:


> amazing!!!!





NANI1972 said:


> WoW! Amazing! I would have never thought about strassing this style. You did a fab job! Breathtaking!!!



I'm happy to have inspired you! What color were you thinking?



glamourgirlnikk said:


> OMG, these are really amazing!! I would have never thought to strass a pair of balotas. I actually have a pair that is sitting in my closet that have never been worn and I was going to sell them, but after seeing these I am really considering keeping them and strassing them.


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:


wow...stunning!!!  volcano crystals really are amazing.


----------



## CMP86

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)


Holy crap these are absolutely stunning!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)



omgodd those are gorgeous!


----------



## laleeza

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ok, so they are finally done.  So happy with these.  I've been dreaming of a Pigalili since they came out, and now they're FINALLY MINE! muhahahahaha...lol :devil:



Wow! They turned out freaking amazing!! Great work!


----------



## laleeza

BoriquaNina said:


> I did. I was just about to share them. I'm so proud of how they turned out!
> Balota in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project: I already got started on my VPs that I'm strassing Jet. I'm excited to finally have time to do a pair for myself! LOL These are the same VPs that started off as Woodstocks, then were dyed black with a red tip and then spiked and I didn't like the all over spikes so repaired the leather and am strassing them. =o)



They're beautiful Nina!!


----------



## vuittonamour

poppyseed said:


> I think the colour of your shoes is so beautiful and unique, it seems to me that it would be such a shame to strass is with just clear crystal. I think that White Opal could be a good colour match to the colour of your shoes and your wedding colours (judging from dream time creations online colour chart). I really like how subtle the shade looks.
> As for the glue I have only used Gem Tac so not much help there...



thank you for your thoughts, but white opal is an opaque shade, i prefer to go with something that sparkles more. the opals are very muted and don't sparkle much. i wish there was a shade like silk that was just a bit lighter, but not as white as crystal.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies! 



frick&frack said:


> wow...stunning!!!  volcano crystals really are amazing.


 


CMP86 said:


> Holy crap these are absolutely stunning!


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> omgodd those are gorgeous!


 


laleeza said:


> They're beautiful Nina!!


----------



## vuittonamour

sorry, double post :-P


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, back again. so i think i have narrowed it down to two crystal colors, and i think i made my choice, but i am interested in whether the forum is in agreement 

here are some photos of the shoes with the two colors. crystal moonlight is on the left, regular crystal on the right. platine colored you yous with a blue insole. what do you think?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Moonlight is different and beautiful for bridal.  Go for it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks everyone!  YES, they are lethal. I have stabbed myself once already, and just worn them at home.  YIKES, lol!



I know how you feel!! I tried on a pair of spiked shoes in Town Shoes, I stabbed myself in the foot ouch!


----------



## vuittonamour

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Moonlight is different and beautiful for bridal.  Go for it!



thank you for your opinion  now, to decide whether to do 2028s or 2058s...i don't have any of the 2058s here to compare the types of cuts and haven't ever seen it IRL yet...can anyone who has seen them or used them offer some insight?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'll never use 2028 again, unless I absolutely cannot find what I need in 2058.  2058's shine brighter, have more facets, and look better overall.  2058's are flatter with less facets. Most suppliers are slowly discontinuing 2058's, trying to sell all of them that they have in stock.  HTH.



vuittonamour said:


> thank you for your opinion  now, to decide whether to do 2028s or 2058s...i don't have any of the 2058s here to compare the types of cuts and haven't ever seen it IRL yet...can anyone who has seen them or used them offer some insight?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

OMG, I love those Daffodil in your avatar.  I have a pair in my watch list on the bay.  I just cannot justify buying them for myself, especially right before Christimas... 



LouboutinHottie said:


> I know how you feel!! I tried on a pair of spiked shoes in Town Shoes, I stabbed myself in the foot ouch!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ thanks for the info, but since the 2028 is flatter, 2058 doesn't make the covered shoe look bulkier, does it? the you yous don't have a real thin heel and the rhinestones give a little more chunk to the shoe as it is, so i am still debating...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> OMG, I love those Daffodil in your avatar.  I have a pair in my watch list on the bay.  I just cannot justify buying them for myself, especially right before Christimas...



Thanks! I really want them for my bday


----------



## poppyseed

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, back again. so i think i have narrowed it down to two crystal colors, and i think i made my choice, but i am interested in whether the forum is in agreement
> 
> here are some photos of the shoes with the two colors. crystal moonlight is on the left, regular crystal on the right. platine colored you yous with a blue insole. what do you think?


 


vuittonamour said:


> thank you for your opinion  now, to decide whether to do 2028s or 2058s...i don't have any of the 2058s here to compare the types of cuts and haven't ever seen it IRL yet...can anyone who has seen them or used them offer some insight?


 

I'm not sure why, but I can't see the photos...
I am strassing a pair at the moment and I am using 5 different sizes 4 out of which are 2058 and one 2028 as they didn't have it in 2058 and I can honestly not tell the difference.


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm, even if you click the links in the quote above in your post you can't see them?


----------



## vuittonamour

okay, i think this is going to be my crystal count. i am strassing a pair of size 36 you yous. anyone think i should change this?

10x144 = 1440 (5ss)
10x144 = 1440  (7ss)
6x144 = 864 (9ss)
5x144 = 720 (12ss)
3x144 = 432 (16ss)
1x144 = 144 (20ss)

total: 5040

too much, too little? change the supply of certain sizes? it's been a while since i did this and i want my wedding shoes to be perfect. also, does anyone recommend the syringe? should i be using gem-tac or e-6000? i found e-6000 stringy in the past and i'm not sure i can deal with that...


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi ladies! 

Any tips on where to go for crystals now a days... I was part of the original DIY thread however been absent for a while, ready to get back into it!

TIA!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Went with my previous suppplier: Artbeads....

_Artbeads.com: 20% OFF SITE WIDE with code ZZSAVE20 through 11.24.11 or later._


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Aren't you wearing them in your avatar pic????



LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks! I really want them for my bday


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Aren't you wearing them in your avatar pic????



Yeah but I only tried them on


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm, so i am thinking i am going to cut down my order some but i am still not 100% on the color choice! does anyone have any photos of fully strassed shoes in moonlight?? it's so hard for me to tell because my shoes are a very light gold and every shoe i have seen done in moonlight was silver or white. i just don't want them too look too silver or too white because my dress is ivory, and to measure i tried on my silver glittered you yous with it and it honestly didn't look right. i am wondering if silk may be the best choice...but then i risk it looking too peachy. grrr!


----------



## eve415

To all my sassy strassers, I need your help. I found these Rolandos at a second hand shop for only $150 and couldn't pass them up. They are in OK condition as you see but perfect for strassing. So I was thinking either Volcano or Aurum. If you guys have any other stone suggestions, I'm open 

<IMG SRC=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6236/6374809389_b390edafe6_z.jpg>


----------



## eve415

Darn image hosting, ok here they go


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I vote AURUM!!!!!!!! I love love love it!


----------



## sally.m

Morning ladies, Do you think it would be possible to strass a pair of Very croise shoes? or do you think the cross over part would make it too clumsy?

I appreciate your opinion, Sally x


----------



## poppyseed

vuittonamour said:


> hmm, even if you click the links in the quote above in your post you can't see them?


 

No, it says invalid links...


----------



## poppyseed

BellaShoes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Any tips on where to go for crystals now a days... I was part of the original DIY thread however been absent for a while, ready to get back into it!
> 
> TIA!!!


 

I bought from www.dreamtimecreations.com and was very happy, plus they have a great selection of colours and sizes.


----------



## poppyseed

vuittonamour said:


> okay, i think this is going to be my crystal count. i am strassing a pair of size 36 you yous. anyone think i should change this?
> 
> 10x144 = 1440 (5ss)
> 10x144 = 1440 (7ss)
> 6x144 = 864 (9ss)
> 5x144 = 720 (12ss)
> 3x144 = 432 (16ss)
> 1x144 = 144 (20ss)
> 
> total: 5040
> 
> too much, too little? change the supply of certain sizes? it's been a while since i did this and i want my wedding shoes to be perfect. also, does anyone recommend the syringe? should i be using gem-tac or e-6000? i found e-6000 stringy in the past and i'm not sure i can deal with that...


 
I personally think that it's not necessary to use all sizes 5, 7 and 9.. Maybe 5 and 9 would as 7 and 9 are too close together. I was originally going to use 7 and 9, but was advised to use 5 instead of 7 and I'm glad I did. 
I'm currently using Gem Tac glue and I'm very happy with how it's holding up (on patent leather). When I tried to get the crystal off it actually came off leaving behind the bottom foil layer of the crystal, so the glue is good IMO.


----------



## poppyseed

eve415 said:


> Darn image hosting, ok here they go


 

Another vote for Aurum here!! I'm kind of over the Volcano strass on gold base...but then again they might be a it more wearable in Volcano, so depends on your wardrobe...


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> Morning ladies, Do you think it would be possible to strass a pair of Very croise shoes? or do you think the cross over part would make it too clumsy?
> 
> I appreciate your opinion, Sally x


 

I think it could be interesting, you could use some smaller sizes in order to fill the straps in nicely, just not sure about the part where the straps cross...what colour/material are they? You could strass the straps, heel and platform and leave the second platform maybe...?


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> I think it could be interesting, you could use some smaller sizes in order to fill the straps in nicely, just not sure about the part where the straps cross...what colour/material are they? You could strass the straps, heel and platform and leave the second platform maybe...?


 
Thank you poppyseed, They were going for a good price on Ebay, I wasnt 100% on them and i couldnt find any strassed images so i know you girls have a keen eye on what looks good. 
Ideally i want to do a pair of lady peeps but they are a little over my budget so i am searching ebay so reasonal quality preloved. Im sure the right shoe will come along in time!


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> Thank you poppyseed, They were going for a good price on Ebay, I wasnt 100% on them and i couldnt find any strassed images so i know you girls have a keen eye on what looks good.
> Ideally i want to do a pair of lady peeps but they are a little over my budget so i am searching ebay so reasonal quality preloved. Im sure the right shoe will come along in time!


 

Oh I totally know what you mean, I look for my projects on ebay too! IMO you have so many options as long as you keep your eyes and mind open to different colours rather than looking for a particular colour, GL!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ahh, I see.  



LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah but I only tried them on


----------



## vuittonamour

poppyseed said:


> No, it says invalid links...




hmm, i decided on the crystal moonlight but it looks like the attachment was deleted out of my post. strange.

i got all six sizes of the crystals, that is how i strassed before. i am going to try to map out a pattern this time, before I just strassed as I went.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Aurum totally! They'll be AMAZING!!!


eve415 said:


> Darn image hosting, ok here they go


----------



## eve415

lisalovesshoes said:


> I vote AURUM!!!!!!!! I love love love it!



Thanks for the input and 1 vote for Aurum.


----------



## eve415

poppyseed said:


> Another vote for Aurum here!! I'm kind of over the Volcano strass on gold base...but then again they might be a it more wearable in Volcano, so depends on your wardrobe...



Yeah, she was leaning more towards the Volcano because it goes with more outfits. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## eve415

BoriquaNina said:


> Aurum totally! They'll be AMAZING!!!



I was thinking that and I'm trying to convince her but she is worried of looking like King Midas...LOL


----------



## poppyseed

I am planning to dye the yellow parts (heel and tip) of my Architeks to compliment the intended rainbow strass, can you ladies help me choose please?

I am looking for a neutral metalic shade, choosing from the Tarrago metalic dyes:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shontel

Hey Poppy! Do you have a picture of the rainbow Architeks?


poppyseed said:


> I am planning to dye the yellow parts (heel and tip) of my Architeks to compliment the intended rainbow strass, can you ladies help me choose please?
> 
> I am looking for a neutral metalic shade, choosing from the Tarrago metalic dyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to have inspired you! What color were you thinking?


 
Since mine are the nuge/gold colored balotas I was thinking about lt. Colorado topaz, topaz, lt. smoked topaz ab or topaz ab.


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> Hey Poppy! Do you have a picture of the rainbow Architeks?


 

No, I havent actually done them yet lol! Just getting all my bits together now and I decided to dye the yellow parts first.
Here's a google pic of what they look like:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shontel

Ok.  I'm thinking Antique Silver if you want to mute the heel and toe tip.  Old Gold or Copper if you want to give them a little POP! I think the Brilliant Gold is too close in color to the yellow.

I like the Antique Silver because it looks more like a purple which means you can get away with wearing the shoes whether you are matching with silver jewelry or gold jewelry (I always think about my accessories).  If you chose a gold or silver, you'll always have to wear the shoes with that color (gold or silver) accessories.  HTH! 



poppyseed said:


> No, I havent actually done them yet lol! Just getting all my bits together now and I decided to dye the yellow parts first.
> Here's a google pic of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BoriquaNina

Good Choices. I think Light Colorado Topaz AB would look beautiful as well!


glamourgirlnikk said:


> Since mine are the nuge/gold colored balotas I was thinking about lt. Colorado topaz, topaz, lt. smoked topaz ab or topaz ab.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hello Ladies.

I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!

I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I think they'll look awesome. Oakenfoldgoddess' look amazing and not Midas-y at all! LOL 


eve415 said:


> I was thinking that and I'm trying to convince her but she is worried of looking like King Midas...LOL


 
TBH I like Antique Silver. It will allow more versatility and be nice and subdued so the rainbow strass takes all the spotlight. 



poppyseed said:


> I am planning to dye the yellow parts (heel and tip) of my Architeks to compliment the intended rainbow strass, can you ladies help me choose please?
> 
> I am looking for a neutral metalic shade, choosing from the Tarrago metalic dyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PeepToe

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.



They look fantastic! How did you get the red tip to look so good? I might want to dye a pair of Woodstock vp's completely red to strass!


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> Ok. I'm thinking Antique Silver if you want to mute the heel and toe tip. Old Gold or Copper if you want to give them a little POP! I think the Brilliant Gold is too close in color to the yellow.
> 
> I like the Antique Silver because it looks more like a purple which means you can get away with wearing the shoes whether you are matching with silver jewelry or gold jewelry (I always think about my accessories). If you chose a gold or silver, you'll always have to wear the shoes with that color (gold or silver) accessories. HTH!


 


BoriquaNina said:


> TBH I like Antique Silver. It will allow more versatility and be nice and subdued so the rainbow strass takes all the spotlight.


 

Thank you ladies! TBH I was leaning towards antique silver or platinum, but was worried that platinum might still let too much yellow through...and there is a kit in antique silver on ebay right now for half the price than the other colours, so maybe it's a sign...


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.


 

They are looking fantastic!! Love the black / red combination. I have blackk pair due for  strassing and was deciding between Jet and Jet Hematite, having seen these now, Jet it is!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.



those turned out great!


----------



## BellaShoes

The jet black VP's are fantastic!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! Lots and Lots of Meltonian. I mixed two colors together in layers to get it just right. 


PeepToe said:


> They look fantastic! How did you get the red tip to look so good? I might want to dye a pair of Woodstock vp's completely red to strass!



Thanks ladies!!! I'm already planning my next strassing project. Maybe something pink to wear on my birthday, if time permits. I still don't have a pair to strass for these though. So if anyone finds a deal on size 38.5-39 120s or higher feel free to PM me! LOL 


poppyseed said:


> They are looking fantastic!! Love the black / red combination. I have blackk pair due for  strassing and was deciding between Jet and Jet Hematite, having seen these now, Jet it is!!!





dirtyaddiction said:


> those turned out great!





BellaShoes said:


> The jet black VP's are fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!



they're fabulous!!!  I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE jet crystals!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.



Great Job! Better impossible!!


----------



## Bruja

All of the DIY results have been fantastic. I am not too sure I would have the patience to do something like this


----------



## amd_tan

Ladies I need your opinion! Should I attempt to turn my pigalle silver spikes into the glitter brush pigalles? I have been searching everywhere for them and I am 99% sure that they are definitely sold out everywhere in my size.
Should I wait for them to pop up on ebay, or start a DIY project on them?
The only thing I am afraid of is that I might ruin my shoes if the glitter keeps coming off the shoe and there won't be any way to salvage it apart from reapplying the glitter... hmmm.. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Looking good Nina.  It's nice to finish a personal project, right? LOL 



BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I second that.  Antique Silver all the way.



shontel said:


> Ok.  I'm thinking Antique Silver if you want to mute the heel and toe tip.  Old Gold or Copper if you want to give them a little POP! I think the Brilliant Gold is too close in color to the yellow.
> 
> I like the Antique Silver because it looks more like a purple which means you can get away with wearing the shoes whether you are matching with silver jewelry or gold jewelry (I always think about my accessories).  If you chose a gold or silver, you'll always have to wear the shoes with that color (gold or silver) accessories.  HTH!


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> Oh I totally know what you mean, I look for my projects on ebay too! IMO you have so many options as long as you keep your eyes and mind open to different colours rather than looking for a particular colour, GL!!


 

The lovely Miss poppyseed helped me with an Ebay search for a strassing project.  Thank you x

I have a pair of Armadillos on there way to me!!! YAY!! They are black leather so what do you girls suggest? I was thinking volcano but do you think using only 1 stone would be a waste of the layers on these shoes?

Help and suggestions very much needed!!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.



Your DIY are always amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies. so i bit the bullet and bought my crystals in moonlight crystal to strass my wedding shoes. i love the color but it is bluer than i thought it would be, despite the samples i had. i tested a few of the regular crystal next to the moonlight on the shoe and decided to go with moonlight. now after getting them and seeing them in abundance, i am afraid they may be too blue! my dress is ivory, my bridesmaids are wearing a blush champagne color. no blue in my wedding! i am kind of afraid to strass my beautiful SO platine you yous with them. should i contact my supplier and ask if they would be willing to exchange for a different crystal color or do you guys think they will look okay, and not too blue? not sure what to do!  the only problem with switching to another crystal is that i think the regular crystal will make the shoes look outright silver (which i know doesn't look right with my dress, and the moonlight actually appeared to have more of a yellow undertone to it) and if i were to do silk i really think that would look too peach. help?


----------



## shontel

IMO, if your instinct is telling you that moonlight is too blue, or that you don't like the color for whatever reason, I say go with your instinct and get another color.  You certainly do not want to have any regrets--especially not with your wedding shoes. 


vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies. so i bit the bullet and bought my crystals in moonlight crystal to strass my wedding shoes. i love the color but it is bluer than i thought it would be, despite the samples i had. i tested a few of the regular crystal next to the moonlight on the shoe and decided to go with moonlight. now after getting them and seeing them in abundance, i am afraid they may be too blue! my dress is ivory, my bridesmaids are wearing a blush champagne color. no blue in my wedding! i am kind of afraid to strass my beautiful SO platine you yous with them. should i contact my supplier and ask if they would be willing to exchange for a different crystal color or do you guys think they will look okay, and not too blue? not sure what to do!


----------



## Ayala

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies. so i bit the bullet and bought my crystals in moonlight crystal to strass my wedding shoes. i love the color but it is bluer than i thought it would be, despite the samples i had. i tested a few of the regular crystal next to the moonlight on the shoe and decided to go with moonlight. now after getting them and seeing them in abundance, i am afraid they may be too blue! my dress is ivory, my bridesmaids are wearing a blush champagne color. no blue in my wedding! i am kind of afraid to strass my beautiful SO platine you yous with them. should i contact my supplier and ask if they would be willing to exchange for a different crystal color or do you guys think they will look okay, and not too blue? not sure what to do!  the only problem with switching to another crystal is that i think the regular crystal will make the shoes look outright silver (which i know doesn't look right with my dress, and the moonlight actually appeared to have more of a yellow undertone to it) and if i were to do silk i really think that would look too peach. help?



Even if you do not have blue in your wedding, they can be your something blue. But, it really depends how blue is too blue. How do they photograph (since that is going to be the bulk of your wedding day memories)? Also, if your dress is the traditional long length, the sparkle of your shoes will peak out but it will not be in people's faces so that they would be like (omg they don't 100% match kwim?).


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> The lovely Miss poppyseed helped me with an Ebay search for a strassing project. Thank you x
> 
> I have a pair of Armadillos on there way to me!!! YAY!! They are black leather so what do you girls suggest? I was thinking volcano but do you think using only 1 stone would be a waste of the layers on these shoes?
> 
> Help and suggestions very much needed!!!!!


 

Wohooo!!! 
Great news and such a lovely style! I think Volcano is definitely an option and it would look beautiful on black.
If you felt brave you could also attempt the ombre effect that some of the ladies on here have re-created, maybe in shades of black and grey...


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> Wohooo!!!
> Great news and such a lovely style! I think Volcano is definitely an option and it would look beautiful on black.
> If you felt brave you could also attempt the ombre effect that some of the ladies on here have re-created, maybe in shades of black and grey...


 
Thank you,

Would that be like the black/grey armadillos jet done ages ago?


----------



## vuittonamour

shontel said:


> IMO, if your instinct is telling you that moonlight is too blue, or that you don't like the color for whatever reason, I say go with your instinct and get another color. You certainly do not want to have any regrets--especially not with your wedding shoes.


 
no, i don't, but i wasn't sure what other color to get. the shoes are a very pale gold. my dress is actually ivory with silver accents, but when i tried on a pair of silver glittered shoes with it to get measured when i ordered the dress (same heel height as my you yous) i didn't think it looked right AT ALL. i didn't worry about it then, i just figured i wouldn't do silver. but then, what color? i am almost positive silk will be too peach. there doesn't seem to be a good color out there for it. i would rather them look like a sparkling cream, rather than white. when i put a bunch on the toe of the shoe, it looked better than the plain crystal ones. ughh, what to do!


----------



## vuittonamour

Ayala said:


> Even if you do not have blue in your wedding, they can be your something blue. But, it really depends how blue is too blue. How do they photograph (since that is going to be the bulk of your wedding day memories)? Also, if your dress is the traditional long length, the sparkle of your shoes will peak out but it will not be in people's faces so that they would be like (omg they don't 100% match kwim?).


 
my something blue actually is the insoles in my shoes, lol i SO'd them with the blue insole. so they would look gorgeous done in that color, but i do want to make sure they still go with the whole wedding party look. i will try photographing them again when i get home from work. i only had a 1/2 gross to judge before, and now i have over 5k crystals! lol. i thought jonquil AB would be too yellow, crystal AB too pink. it's a pretty crystal but it just lets off way too much pink for my liking. maybe there is another crystal i am not thinking of? i put silk AB on my gold yoyos and while i love them, i think if i used silk AB again they would look too similar...and they are too gold. i am going to map out some crystals on them tonight, maybe it won't be so bad...


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Would that be like the black/grey armadillos jet done ages ago?


 

This is what I had in mind (karwood's creation)
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803-161.html


----------



## vuittonamour

does anyone know if the very riche are moonlight crystals or crystal AB? or are they made both in crystal AB and moonlight? i have seen them described as both so i am confused. i am looking for photos of the moonlight ones.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BoriquaNina said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I've been meaning to share these. I finally got an opportunity to work on something for myself! My VPs are all done. I was hoping to wear these to the Red Wings game on Sunday but after staying up til 3am to finish them a rainstorm rolled in and pooped all over that idea! If you remember they started off as Woodstocks in black/grey and then were dyed black with a red toe then partially spiked and I changed my mind and decided to repair the leather and strass them. They are my first personal pair of Jet strass and I  them!
> 
> I'll post a mod pic in a little bit.


 

Amazing!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

vuittonamour said:


> no, i don't, but i wasn't sure what other color to get. the shoes are a very pale gold. my dress is actually ivory with silver accents, but when i tried on a pair of silver glittered shoes with it to get measured when i ordered the dress (same heel height as my you yous) i didn't think it looked right AT ALL. i didn't worry about it then, i just figured i wouldn't do silver. but then, what color? i am almost positive silk will be too peach. there doesn't seem to be a good color out there for it. i would rather them look like a sparkling cream, rather than white. when i put a bunch on the toe of the shoe, it looked better than the plain crystal ones. ughh, what to do!


 
What about white opal or sand opal?


----------



## vuittonamour

glamourgirlnikk said:


> What about white opal or sand opal?



they are a bit too opaque  because of that they don't sparkle as much as the other crystals.


----------



## vuittonamour

here's two pretty good pictures. i think they are okay? they do have a bluish tinge, but you can see in the one photo they definitely throw off some yellowish too. i still think they were a better pick than the regular crystal...so i am crossing my fingers! you can see my half done pigalle next to the wedding shoe for reference...they are being strassed in light sapphire AB.


----------



## eve415

BoriquaNina said:


> I think they'll look awesome. Oakenfoldgoddess' look amazing and not Midas-y at all! LOL
> 
> 
> TBH I like Antique Silver. It will allow more versatility and be nice and subdued so the rainbow strass takes all the spotlight.



Thank you Nina. I think Aurum looks so cool but she decided on Volcano. BTW...her name is Nina too


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies... thinking of strassing my gunmetal grey Decolletes... what color would you recommend?


----------



## poppyseed

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies... thinking of strassing my gunmetal grey Decolletes... what color would you recommend?


 

I would say it depends what colour you want to aim for as I think with this colour you could aim for either black, grey or silver, but also maybe for something with blue in it...?


----------



## sally.m

my diy project armadillos have just arrived!!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> my diy project armadillos have just arrived!!!!!


 

PICS!!!

So have you decided what you want to do with them...?


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> PICS!!!
> 
> So have you decided what you want to do with them...?


 
I dont have my carera at work with me but i will get some when i am home. 

deffo strass, but what colour, 

Maybe a combination of blacks, or blue. 

I was thinking pink stripes, using crystal, light rose, rose, indian pink and fuchsia. would they be ok over black leather?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi poppyseed! I'm open to suggestions. I'm familiar with jet but would love a silver or even blue-ish recommendation... Light sapphire?


----------



## sally.m

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies... thinking of strassing my gunmetal grey Decolletes... what color would you recommend?


 
What about Black diamond or crystal silver night? They would look beautiful

Link - http://www.scattercrystals.co.uk/ek...tals/resources/Other/flatbackscolourchart.pdf


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Sally!!! I really like silver night but art beads only has a couple sizes


----------



## poppyseed

BellaShoes said:


> Hi poppyseed! I'm open to suggestions. I'm familiar with jet but would love a silver or even blue-ish recommendation... Light sapphire?


 


sally.m said:


> What about Black diamond or crystal silver night? They would look beautiful
> 
> Link - http://www.scattercrystals.co.uk/ek...tals/resources/Other/flatbackscolourchart.pdf


 


BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Sally!!! I really like silver night but art beads only has a couple sizes


 

I was going to suggest black diamond or silver night for the greys too.

Or you could try comet argent light or dark for a more silver finish...

Or for the blues how about dark indigo, it looks like a blue black to me...

try looking at www.dreamtimecreations.com the should have all shades in most sizes you need


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Just wanted to share some pictures of my latest DIY  Did these for another TPF member. Nude Daffodil's dyed blue then strassed with Sapphire AB


----------



## sally.m

^^^^^^^
Thats a whole load of sparkly goodness?
May i ask how long it took you got strass?


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> I dont have my carera at work with me but i will get some when i am home.
> 
> deffo strass, but what colour,
> 
> Maybe a combination of blacks, or blue.
> 
> I was thinking pink stripes, using crystal, light rose, rose, indian pink and fuchsia. would they be ok over black leather?


 

Can't wait! Pink sounds nice although I do think thought that it would required dyeing the shoes pink.
Combination of  blacks or blues is better than pink imo.I think it would also work if you went for a spectrum of blue to black maybe...something like cobalt, dark sapphire, dark indigo, jet hematite, jet...?


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures of my latest DIY  Did these for another TPF member. Nude Daffodil's dyed blue then strassed with Sapphire AB


 

they are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my! *Dirty*, those are amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies for the color input!! I tried to find data on suggested quantities in the reference thread... but no luck..

Recommendations for Size 39 Decollete using crystal sizes 7.9.12.16.20?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures of my latest DIY  Did these for another TPF member. Nude Daffodil's dyed blue then strassed with Sapphire AB


 
wow Dirty you did an AMAZING job!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sally.m said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Thats a whole load of sparkly goodness?
> May i ask how long it took you got strass?



31 hours 



poppyseed said:


> they are beautiful!





BellaShoes said:


> Oh my! *Dirty*, those are amazing!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow Dirty you did an AMAZING job!!!



thank you girls! They're soo sparkly in real life! Going to strass my dafs with aurum next


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures of my latest DIY  Did these for another TPF member. Nude Daffodil's dyed blue then strassed with Sapphire AB



WOW...that color is beautiful, & that must have been an incredible amount of crystals you applied!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh! Just returned home from a business trip and reviewed my collection.... not the grey decolletes, my pewter (bronze actually) New Simples! 

So, what color would you suggest?! I set a few fire opal on them, they looked fab, black diamond was a little off... a blue perhaps? Dorado? Thoughts?


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone studded or spiked patent leather? Wondering if it would be difficult to work with.


----------



## BellaShoes

OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP 

Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP
> 
> Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...


 
They will look gorgeous Bella, I can't wait to see progress and completed pics! Good luck and happy strassing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely! I will post before, during and reveals!!!! So excited, this will be my first full strass... I did the heels of my Som1's last year....


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They're going to look awesome. I did a project in Dorado a few months ago, and they were stunning!



BellaShoes said:


> OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP
> 
> Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Looking good! Beautiful color choice!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures of my latest DIY  Did these for another TPF member. Nude Daffodil's dyed blue then strassed with Sapphire AB


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.



I  volcano crystals!!!


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.



Amazing work! 



BellaShoes said:


> OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP
> 
> Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...



Those are PERFECT for dorado, Bella!  I can't wait for you to start and post progress pics!


----------



## Dessye

OK, I think I am about to embark on my virgin strass project.  The base with my black miniglitter.  I have a question about the foiled flatbacks: since it is foiled will the background color of the shoe (ie. black miniglitter) show through?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

It won't show through the stone, but if you space them apart, you will see the background. Some say you don't need 6 sizes of crystals to strass, and some only use 4 or 5, but I use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss to ENSURE that every stone fits together like a puzzle piece so you cannot see the background at all. I guess it's a matter of preference as to whether or not you like to see the background, but I like to see ONLY crystals.  The original Louboutin strass is sloppy and doesn't look put together IMO, and that's why I wouldn't pay $3k and up for something I think I can create better. 



Dessye said:


> OK, I think I am about to embark on my virgin strass project.  The base with my black miniglitter.  I have a question about the foiled flatbacks: since it is foiled will the background color of the shoe (ie. black miniglitter) show through?


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It won't show through the stone, but if you space them apart, you will see the background. Some say you don't need 6 sizes of crystals to strass, and some only use 4 or 5, but I use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss to ENSURE that every stone fits together like a puzzle piece so you cannot see the background at all. I guess it's a matter of preference as to whether or not you like to see the background, but I like to see ONLY crystals. The original Louboutin strass is sloppy and doesn't look put together IMO, and that's why I wouldn't pay $3k and up for something I think I can create better.


 

I totally agree with you! too much money for not enought sparkle lol!
I have to say though that I am currently using 5 sizes (5,9,12,16,20) and the crystals "puzzle up" quite well, but maybe next time I will order size 7 as well.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Everyone has their own method; the sizes they use, the amount they buy in each size, etc.  Some use only a few sizes and look almost completed in 2 sizes, some people use many sizes but only a few of the larger stones, some use a lot of larger stones, etc.  It makes for interesting strass projects on this thread.  Not all strass is the same.



poppyseed said:


> I totally agree with you! too much money for not enought sparkle lol!
> I have to say though that I am currently using 5 sizes (5,9,12,16,20) and the crystals "puzzle up" quite well, but maybe next time I will order size 7 as well.


----------



## PeepToe

Im having issues finding Fire Opal in gross ordering sizes. Does anyone know a place that sells 10SS and under sizes?


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.


Amazing!! I want to do a volcano project sometime soon!


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It won't show through the stone, but if you space them apart, you will see the background. Some say you don't need 6 sizes of crystals to strass, and some only use 4 or 5, but I use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss to ENSURE that every stone fits together like a puzzle piece so you cannot see the background at all. I guess it's a matter of preference as to whether or not you like to see the background, but I like to see ONLY crystals.  The original Louboutin strass is sloppy and doesn't look put together IMO, and that's why I wouldn't pay $3k and up for something I think I can create better.



Thanks so much! I was looking at Baggaholic's pair of Moonlight Strass Pigalles and I LOVE THEM but they are a half size too small for me.  It looks like the base is black but the crystals are moonlight?  Correct me if I'm wrong, moonlight are essentially clear crystals right?  These are the shoes:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-CHR...16948?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c216da094

I just bought a pair of black miniglitter LP slings with the red glitter tip.  I'd like to strass the black part and would love it to turn out like the moonlight strass Pigalles!!   I'm not sure how to do it or if it will turn out if I use moonlight or crystal moonlight.


----------



## shontel

Amen to that!  

Sunday I finished the first shoe on my very first strass project.  What a great time! I absolutely loved every moment of strassing the shoe.  So much that I am a little sad that I am already halfway finished with the project.  Maybe that's why I have yet to start on the second shoe. I mean, WHAT will I do with myself when I am finished?! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It won't show through the stone, but if you space them apart, you will see the background. Some say you don't need 6 sizes of crystals to strass, and some only use 4 or 5, but I use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss to ENSURE that every stone fits together like a puzzle piece so you cannot see the background at all. I guess it's a matter of preference as to whether or not you like to see the background, but I like to see ONLY crystals. The original Louboutin strass is sloppy and doesn't look put together IMO, and that's why I wouldn't pay $3k and up for something I think I can create better.


 


poppyseed said:


> I totally agree with you! too much money for not enought sparkle lol!
> I have to say though that I am currently using 5 sizes (5,9,12,16,20) and the crystals "puzzle up" quite well, but maybe next time I will order size 7 as well.


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP
> 
> Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...



Bella, They're going to look amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jonathan*!!!! I will have the cyrstals mid next week... strassing by the weekend!

*Oaken*, love the volcano!!! I could not agree with you more about the strass techniques... that is what them so unique and every pair different, even by the same hands.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.


 
Gorgeous!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It won't show through the stone, but if you space them apart, you will see the background. Some say you don't need 6 sizes of crystals to strass, and some only use 4 or 5, but I use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss to ENSURE that every stone fits together like a puzzle piece so you cannot see the background at all. I guess it's a matter of preference as to whether or not you like to see the background, but I like to see ONLY crystals.  *The original Louboutin strass is sloppy and doesn't look put together IMO,* and that's why I wouldn't pay $3k and up for something I think I can create better.


 
I have heard this from a lot of people.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> OK, I am doing the Crystal Dorado ala SJP
> 
> Crystals are all ordered.... and my project will be turning my Metallic New Simples into SATC dream shoes...


 
Can't wait to see how these turn out!



shontel said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Sunday I finished the first shoe on my very first strass project.  What a great time! I absolutely loved every moment of strassing the shoe.  So much that I am a little sad that I am already halfway finished with the project.  Maybe that's why I have yet to start on the second shoe. *I mean, WHAT will I do with myself when I am finished?*!


 
It becomes addicting doesn't it?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I saw those on eBay!  I actually like the contrast of the dark background with the lighter crystals.  Crystal Moonlight has a "blueish" tone to them, which makes them look almost like moonlight.  I haven't used it, but I think Vuittonamor is using it on her wedding shoes????



Dessye said:


> Thanks so much! I was looking at Baggaholic's pair of Moonlight Strass Pigalles and I LOVE THEM but they are a half size too small for me.  It looks like the base is black but the crystals are moonlight?  Correct me if I'm wrong, moonlight are essentially clear crystals right?  These are the shoes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Auth-CHR...16948?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c216da094
> 
> I just bought a pair of black miniglitter LP slings with the red glitter tip.  I'd like to strass the black part and would love it to turn out like the moonlight strass Pigalles!!   I'm not sure how to do it or if it will turn out if I use moonlight or crystal moonlight.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much for the strass love guys! You're the best!


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I saw those on eBay! I actually like the contrast of the dark background with the lighter crystals. Crystal Moonlight has a "blueish" tone to them, which makes them look almost like moonlight. I haven't used it, but I think Vuittonamor is using it on her wedding shoes????


 
I think I will order a few SS20 Moonlight and Cosmojet and see which one looks better


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I saw those on eBay! I actually like the contrast of the dark background with the lighter crystals. Crystal Moonlight has a "blueish" tone to them, which makes them look almost like moonlight. I haven't used it, but I think Vuittonamor is using it on her wedding shoes????


 
Someone bought the Strass Pigalles!! I hope it is a tPFer so I can see the mod pics


----------



## BoriquaNina

I need an honest opinion. Would it be lame if I had 4-5 pairs of VPs/HPs that are all strassed in different colors? I am considering doing a pair in Jonquil AB (for sure doing it), Aqua (HAVE to do this color as it looks STUNNING against my skin tone but open to other styles) & Pink (although I might go with Lady Lynch for my pink strass) as my next three personal projects and already have Crystal HPs & Jet VPs. My DBF says as long as they are all different colors that I could have the same style in all the crystals colors I like. But I need someone to give an unbiased opinion & tell me if it is a stupid idea. I'm worried I'm sticking with a style that I am comfortable with and should branch out more but I really love the hidden platform 120 peep toes and feel like I can use them EVERYWHERE! Thoughts?


----------



## Dessye

BoriquaNina said:


> I need an honest opinion. Would it be lame if I had 4-5 pairs of VPs/HPs that are all strassed in different colors? I am considering doing a pair in Jonquil AB (for sure doing it), Aqua (HAVE to do this color as it looks STUNNING against my skin tone but open to other styles) & Pink (although I might go with Lady Lynch for my pink strass) as my next three personal projects and already have Crystal HPs & Jet VPs. My DBF says as long as they are all different colors that I could have the same style in all the crystals colors I like. But I need someone to give an unbiased opinion & tell me if it is a stupid idea. I'm worried I'm sticking with a style that I am comfortable with and should branch out more but I really love the hidden platform 120 peep toes and feel like I can use them EVERYWHERE! Thoughts?



If these are the pairs you lobe and will wear, then strass away!  What's the use of having pairs that you will hardly wear when you can have shoes that you WILL wear?  I don't think it's stupid at all.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I need an honest opinion. Would it be lame if I had 4-5 pairs of VPs/HPs that are all strassed in different colors? I am considering doing a pair in Jonquil AB (for sure doing it), Aqua (HAVE to do this color as it looks STUNNING against my skin tone but open to other styles) & Pink (although I might go with Lady Lynch for my pink strass) as my next three personal projects and already have Crystal HPs & Jet VPs. My DBF says as long as they are all different colors that I could have the same style in all the crystals colors I like. But I need someone to give an unbiased opinion & tell me if it is a stupid idea. I'm worried I'm sticking with a style that I am comfortable with and should branch out more but I really love the hidden platform 120 peep toes and feel like I can use them EVERYWHERE! Thoughts?



No, I don't think it's lame, can't wait to see your strassed VP/HP collection!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Good point! Thanks ladies! I am anxious to get started on my little army of strassed VPs! I have my eye on two listings on Ebay right now so fingers crossed!!!



Dessye said:


> If these are the pairs you lobe and will wear, then strass away!  What's the use of having pairs that you will hardly wear when you can have shoes that you WILL wear?  I don't think it's stupid at all.





dirtyaddiction said:


> No, I don't think it's lame, can't wait to see your strassed VP/HP collection!


----------



## sophinette007

You are such an DIY artist! I wish I had you talent!!!! Gorgeous!!!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

frick&frack said:


> I  volcano crystals!!!



me too


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much!  



sophinette007 said:


> You are such an DIY artist! I wish I had you talent!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I currently use EC6000 but find it awfully sticky and somewhat difficult to manage.. Do you ladies prefer gem tac or ec6000? Preferences?


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone?! I'm at the craft store now


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... Well, I guess I will stick with EC6000, no pun intended


----------



## keya

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just finished my first Volcano project. I love how it photographs, and I see the appeal of you other tPF'ers now.


Gorgeous!!! 
This forum is dangerous, I just ordered a whole bunch of crystal and now I have plans of doing my magenta Pigalles (I figure that if I fail it's no loss since I'm never going to wear them anyway ) What kind of glue do you use? Just regular super glue?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PeepToe said:


> Im having issues finding Fire Opal in gross ordering sizes. Does anyone know a place that sells 10SS and under sizes?



I was just doing a search on this, I believe fireopal is only available in ss10, 12, 16, 20 and 34


----------



## BoriquaNina

dirtyaddiction said:


> I was just doing a search on this, I believe fireopal is only available in ss10, 12, 16, 20 and 34


 you are correct. They are not produced in any sizes under ss10.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you!  Most people on this forum use Gemtac or E6000.  



keya said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> This forum is dangerous, I just ordered a whole bunch of crystal and now I have plans of doing my magenta Pigalles (I figure that if I fail it's no loss since I'm never going to wear them anyway ) What kind of glue do you use? Just regular super glue?


----------



## Dessye

I was watching a youtube video about applying hotfix crystals.  I'm wondering if you can use hotfix crystals but just glue them instead?  Is that possible.  Sounds to me like it would be like using foil-back crystals.  Unfoiled crystals are impossible to find or at least I'm finding them impossible to find.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ hotfix have a dot of adhesive on the back that are activated by the heat in the hotfix tool, hence the name, so you can just glue them although they are not as "flat" on the back as the regular rhinestones, but they may appear more raised off the surface of the shoe due to the adhesive.


----------



## vuittonamour

thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect. 

my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...
















*in progress and with other works *




​


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittonamour said:


> thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect.
> 
> my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in progress and with other works *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



They're gorgeous! Can't wait to see the final result


----------



## Anton

vuittonamour said:


> thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect.
> 
> my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...


 
Oh they look perfect!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stunning! Great job!!!





vuittonamour said:


> thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect.
> 
> my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in progress and with other works *


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> I was just doing a search on this, I believe fireopal is only available in ss10, 12, 16, 20 and 34


 


BoriquaNina said:


> you are correct. They are not produced in any sizes under ss10.


 

That's bum!! Fire opal was definitely on my to do list...have those of you who have done FO just use the sizes from 10 upwards then?


----------



## Dessye

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ hotfix have a dot of adhesive on the back that are activated by the heat in the hotfix tool, hence the name, so you can just glue them although they are not as "flat" on the back as the regular rhinestones, but they may appear more raised off the surface of the shoe due to the adhesive.


 
Thanks, vuitton!   I accidentally ordered crystal silver night SS20 in hotfix rather than glue-fix.  I guess I'll see when I get them.


----------



## Dessye

vuittonamour said:


> thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect.
> 
> my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in progress and with other works *


 
Wow!  Amazing!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Vuitton is right.  You can use them without the hotfix tool, and just glue them on.  I've had to do that once bc one size wasn't available in the color I needed, but the strasser (not the wearer) will notice a difference bc they feel "thicker" or bulkier than regular foil backed crystals.  They do raise off the leather a bit further, but no one buy you, the strasser, will ever know the difference.  It isn't noticeable enough to anyone but the person applying them.




Dessye said:


> I was watching a youtube video about applying hotfix crystals.  I'm wondering if you can use hotfix crystals but just glue them instead?  Is that possible.  Sounds to me like it would be like using foil-back crystals.  Unfoiled crystals are impossible to find or at least I'm finding them impossible to find.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They are incredible. I can't wait to see the finished product.  I LOVE the bits of blue from the stones.  Beautiful!



vuittonamour said:


> thought i would stop back by and post an update of my wedding shoes  after approximately 25 hours of work (mostly this weekend, i strassed from 10am to 11pm today...wow do i need a break!) i have ONE shoe done. lol. and i am running out of crystals so i need to order more for sure. i put them a lot closer together than my first project and i think i used almost the same amount of crystals on one shoe that i used on both before. lol. oh well, they are my wedding shoes, i want them to be perfect.
> 
> my special order platine you you 100 with blue insole strassed with crystal moonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in progress and with other works *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Vuitton is right. You can use them without the hotfix tool, and just glue them on. I've had to do that once bc one size wasn't available in the color I needed, but the strasser (not the wearer) will notice a difference bc they feel "thicker" or bulkier than regular foil backed crystals. They do raise off the leather a bit further, but no one buy you, the strasser, will ever know the difference. It isn't noticeable enough to anyone but the person applying them.


 
Thanks, *Oak*!  I will have to see how it looks when I compare the hot-fix vs glue-fix.

Have you been able to find non-foil back crystals?  I'd like to use them so that the background of the shoe (ie. black miniglitter) shows through.  I've only been able to find unfoiled jet and jet hematite and not in all stone sizes


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've never searched for non-foil back crystals. I don't like to see the background, so I've never needed to look for them.  I order from Dreamtime, but there are a lot of other sites girls order from as well.  Good Luck!



Dessye said:


> Thanks, *Oak*!  I will have to see how it looks when I compare the hot-fix vs glue-fix.
> 
> Have you been able to find non-foil back crystals?  I'd like to use them so that the background of the shoe (ie. black miniglitter) shows through.  I've only been able to find unfoiled jet and jet hematite and not in all stone sizes


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've never searched for non-foil back crystals. I don't like to see the background, so I've never needed to look for them. I order from Dreamtime, but there are a lot of other sites girls order from as well. Good Luck!


 
Well I was hoping that the background combined with the crystal would give a whole different effect.  Thanks again!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone for the nice comments  i am really excited about how they are going to turn out!


----------



## sally.m

*Help!!*

Does anyone have a discount code for RhinestoneShop.com?


Im ready to ordser my trial run crystals and saving some ££ or $$ would be great!

TIA x


----------



## frick&frack

sally.m said:


> *Help!!*
> 
> Does anyone have a discount code for RhinestoneShop.com?
> 
> 
> Im ready to ordser my trial run crystals and saving some ££ or $$ would be great!
> 
> TIA x



did you try googling for one?  try "rhinestone shop coupon code"

this is what I found: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=rhinestone+shop+coupon+code


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> *Help!!*
> 
> Does anyone have a discount code for RhinestoneShop.com?
> 
> 
> Im ready to ordser my trial run crystals and saving some ££ or $$ would be great!
> 
> TIA x


 

What colour did you decide on in the end..?


----------



## sally.m

frick&frack said:


> did you try googling for one? try "rhinestone shop coupon code"
> 
> this is what I found: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=rhinestone+shop+coupon+code


 

Hi Frick, Nice to see you outside the nail forum! Im trying to keep away as there are just too many nice polishes and i have no will power!!!!

I will add them on FB, If i like what i ordered i will be going back for so much more!


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> What colour did you decide on in the end..?


 
All im going to say is a variation of blue! I want to see if they look ok first

Only problem was, some of the crystals i wanted are not available in the uk so i have had to venture across the pond for my precious gems! 
Now all i have to do is wait..........................................


----------



## frick&frack

sally.m said:


> Hi Frick, Nice to see you outside the nail forum! Im trying to keep away as there are just too many nice polishes and i have no will power!!!!
> 
> I will add them on FB, If i like what i ordered i will be going back for so much more!



good to see you too! 

can't wait to see your project when you're finished.  I haven't tried strassing yet, only glitter...big surprise


----------



## sally.m

frick&frack said:


> good to see you too!
> 
> can't wait to see your project when you're finished. I haven't tried strassing yet, only glitter...big surprise


 

I brought a pair of Cl's especially for a DIY project. I havent started this yet but im already looking for my next shoe to 'bling'.

Guess i have swopped one addiction for another. Probably not a great idea as polish is much cheaper! Oh well x


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> All im going to say is a variation of blue! I want to see if they look ok first
> 
> Only problem was, some of the crystals i wanted are not available in the uk so i have had to venture across the pond for my precious gems!
> Now all i have to do is wait..........................................


 

I had the same problem with sizes ordering my meridian crystals, in the end I ordered it all from dreamtime creations, th epostage was only around 6 - 7 USD.
Can't wait to see what you're doing!!!


----------



## sally.m

poppyseed said:


> I had the same problem with sizes ordering my meridian crystals, in the end I ordered it all from dreamtime creations, th epostage was only around 6 - 7 USD.
> Can't wait to see what you're doing!!!


 
I ordered from rhinestoneshop and the postage was $25!!!! 
I will deffo go to dreamtime when i do my big order to take advantage of the 10% first time order discount.

A few i can get here in the uk so that will save on paying customes charges and heavy postage. I just wish there was a shop i could buy them from.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Fire Opal strass is a mix of the Fire Opal in the larger sizes and light siam in the smaller. 



poppyseed said:


> That's bum!! Fire opal was definitely on my to do list...have those of you who have done FO just use the sizes from 10 upwards then?


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> Fire Opal strass is a mix of the Fire Opal in the larger sizes and light siam in the smaller.


 

I see, is that what you did on your yoyo zeppas?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Yup. That's what all of the CL Strassed Fire Opals I've seen have done. I do wish I would've used more Fire Opal on the Yoyos though. I'm strassing/very mixing a pair of Very Prive right now in Fire Opal and trying to use more of the FO crystals this time around. 



poppyseed said:


> I see, is that what you did on your yoyo zeppas?


----------



## sophinette007

Hello everyone here! I have been an admirer of the work of the ladies here ! I have decided to start a DIY strass projet and need some advices. I would like to strass a paire of Pink patent pigalle 100. What color would you advice me to use since I love so much the Fire opal or the Volcano strass. Which between Fire opal and Volcano would be the best on the medium pink patent? Would you advice me a special glue for the patent leather? Thanks in advance for your help. This is a picture of my pink patent pigalle 100


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm doing a patent pigalili soon.  Like the next month or so.  I'll let you know how it goes!



beachy10 said:


> Has anyone studded or spiked patent leather? Wondering if it would be difficult to work with.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Patent is actually easier to spike in my opinion. Just be sure to make your holes a tiny bit smaller than the prong/screw.


beachy10 said:


> Has anyone studded or spiked patent leather? Wondering if it would be difficult to work with.


----------



## crodrigue

Where can I find info on "Strassing 101" - I want to strass a pair of flats or heels but I have 0 idea on how to proceed. Do you ladies put these on by hand or do use a tool of some kind?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

You should go through the original DIY thread (this is the 2nd DIY thread) and the pages of this thread for the answers.  So many people ask the same questions in the thread about glue, where to buy, etc and it becomes very redundant...




crodrigue said:


> Where can I find info on "Strassing 101" - I want to strass a pair of flats or heels but I have 0 idea on how to proceed. Do you ladies put these on by hand or do use a tool of some kind?


----------



## crodrigue

is the E6000 the best glue for leather?


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> I ordered from rhinestoneshop and the postage was $25!!!!
> I will deffo go to dreamtime when i do my big order to take advantage of the 10% first time order discount.
> 
> A few i can get here in the uk so that will save on paying customes charges and heavy postage. I just wish there was a shop i could buy them from.


 

I have actually bought form dreamtime creations twice now and never had a custom charge,GL!


----------



## poppyseed

sophinette007 said:


> Hello everyone here! I have been an admirer of the work of the ladies here ! I have decided to start a DIY strass projet and need some advices. I would like to strass a paire of Pink patent pigalle 100. What color would you advice me to use since I love so much the Fire opal or the Volcano strass. Which between Fire opal and Volcano would be the best on the medium pink patent? Would you advice me a special glue for the patent leather? Thanks in advance for your help. This is a picture of my pink patent pigalle 100


 
I think Fire Opal would look lovely on this colour (they look more coral in the pic right?). Volcano could be interesting, don't think I've seen it on bright base like this, only dark purples, golds and black. I might be wrong, but I think the Ambers have Volcano on the heel part on a pink base and that looks beautiful!


----------



## crodrigue

Okay, I purchased a pair of black CL flats off ebay - now I'm ready to begin my project! So exciting!  
I would like to dye the flats a lighter color - I am seeing info on Meltonian Nu-Lufe Color Spray, Tarrago and Lumiere... which would you suggest and where can you buy them (I'm in the US). Can Lumiere be used on leather or only fabric? 
I am beyond excited! Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## poppyseed

crodrigue said:


> Okay, I purchased a pair of black CL flats off ebay - now I'm ready to begin my project! So exciting!
> I would like to dye the flats a lighter color - I am seeing info on Meltonian Nu-Lufe Color Spray, Tarrago and Lumiere... which would you suggest and where can you buy them (I'm in the US). Can Lumiere be used on leather or only fabric?
> I am beyond excited! Thanks for your help ladies!


 

Congrats! I've only used Tarrago so far (on canvas and leather), it has great dyeing power and they claim you can dye from black to white. I've seen it done in their video on youtube, but never tried it myself. However I've succesfully dyed leather Loewe handbag from tan/medium brown colour to dark purple (mix of aubergine and midnight 50/50) and the colour is great. Although the leather can become a bit stiff with so many coats, but that's probably not a problem if you're strassing it.


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you for the reply Poppyseed!
yes they are a pink coral! 



poppyseed said:


> I think Fire Opal would look lovely on this colour (they look more coral in the pic right?). Volcano could be interesting, don't think I've seen it on bright base like this, only dark purples, golds and black. I might be wrong, but I think the Ambers have Volcano on the heel part on a pink base and that looks beautiful!


----------



## crodrigue

hot fix / non-not fix - does it make a difference? what is the difference with hot fix crystals?


----------



## BellaShoes

^hot fix are recommended for use with the hot fix applicator tool however some ladies glue them.

E6000 or Gem Tac are the two glues of choice amongst the DIY'er on the forum.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wooooo! My Dorado crystals arrived today, strassing begins Saturday!

Here is my BEFORE! New Simple 120mm in metallic pewter (bronze)


----------



## Dessye

^^^ I am super excited to see how these turn out!!!   I think this is the absolutely perfect background for crystal dorado


----------



## Dessye

i finally got my pair of DIY strass shoes!   Finally, take 3 was a success!   They are the black miniglitter LP with red tip.  I am considering:

cosmojet
crystal silver night
jet hematite unfoiled

  So far I've order SS20 crystals in cosmojet and crystal silver night and will see how they look against the background glitter.  I'm leaning towards cosmojet right now.  If my plans for the black Very Mix fall through, then I'll do a strass/spike project


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *dessye*! I am so excited!!!

Looking forward to your LP project!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *dessye*! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Looking forward to your LP project!



Me too! hahahaha!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> Wooooo! My Dorado crystals arrived today, strassing begins Saturday!
> 
> Here is my BEFORE! New Simple 120mm in metallic pewter (bronze)


 
Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> i finally got my pair of DIY strass shoes!   Finally, take 3 was a success!   They are the black miniglitter LP with red tip.  I am considering:
> 
> cosmojet
> crystal silver night
> jet hematite unfoiled
> 
> So far I've order SS20 crystals in cosmojet and crystal silver night and will see how they look against the background glitter.  I'm leaning towards cosmojet right now.  If my plans for the black Very Mix fall through, then I'll do a strass/spike project


Im doing a black very mix project right now


----------



## poppyseed

PeepToe said:


> Im doing a black very mix project right now


 

Are we allowed to see some pics please!!!


----------



## PeepToe

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to see some pics please!!!



I am just starting to make a little progress on one shoe. I'll post pics in a few hours


----------



## crodrigue

BellaShoes said:


> ^hot fix are recommended for use with the hot fix applicator tool however some ladies glue them.
> 
> E6000 or Gem Tac are the two glues of choice amongst the DIY'er on the forum.



Thanks Bella!


----------



## crodrigue

Has anyone worked with the "JET BLACK AB" color of crystals? I'm strassing my first pair of black CL flats... planning on doing them all in a single color to start out (maybe the next pair i'll do a mix/volcano) 
What other colors would you recommend using on a black shoe? 
**I am considering painting them an opal/iridescent color (like a lumiere color) before I begin strassing - what products could I use and what colors would you suggest for paint/crystals?!  
So excited to start my project - i'm going to order everything today and begin next week!  :okay:


----------



## poppyseed

crodrigue said:


> Has anyone worked with the "JET BLACK AB" color of crystals? I'm strassing my first pair of black CL flats... planning on doing them all in a single color to start out (maybe the next pair i'll do a mix/volcano)
> What other colors would you recommend using on a black shoe?
> **I am considering painting them an opal/iridescent color (like a lumiere color) before I begin strassing - what products could I use and what colors would you suggest for paint/crystals?!
> So excited to start my project - i'm going to order everything today and begin next week! :okay:


 
I have not come across jet Black AB, but other colour I think would look nice on black are Jet, Jet Hematite, Cosmojet, maybe Jet Nut fro some bronze effect or dark Indigo for black/blue effect? I also think Comet Argent Light could look great, but probably quite bright. If you don't want black I think Bolcano is great choice  as it will go with so much and it looks great on black base IMO.
As for the iridescent coat on black, silver shade Lumiere would probably work to give a bit of sheen, but I think it won't make much difference if you're looking to place the stones quite close together, unless you're using unfoiled crystals...


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Im doing a black very mix project right now



  Can we see progress pics??


----------



## Dessye

poppyseed said:


> I have not come across jet Black AB, but other colour I think would look nice on black are Jet, Jet Hematite, Cosmojet, maybe Jet Nut fro some bronze effect or dark Indigo for black/blue effect? I also think Comet Argent Light could look great, but probably quite bright. If you don't want black I think Bolcano is great choice  as it will go with so much and it looks great on black base IMO.
> As for the iridescent coat on black, silver shade Lumiere would probably work to give a bit of sheen, but I think it won't make much difference if you're looking to place the stones quite close together, unless you're using unfoiled crystals...



*Poppy*, do you know a good source for unfoiled crystals?  I can't any outlet that has a good variety of them.


----------



## ESQ.

i decided to take on a project. I want to strass nude canvas NP's. Can you ladies help me decide what color to use? will volcano look weird on nude?

also, approx how many of each size will i need ? 5ss? 10ss? 16ss? 20ss?

also , what glue should i use? and what do i apply it with ? tweezers?

i wish someone can put up a tutorial video on youtube


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

ESQ. said:


> i decided to take on a project. I want to strass nude canvas NP's. Can you ladies help me decide what color to use? will volcano look weird on nude?
> 
> also, approx how many of each size will i need ? 5ss? 10ss? 16ss? 20ss?
> 
> *also , what glue should i use? and what do i apply it with* ? tweezers?
> 
> i wish someone can put up a tutorial video on youtube


 
volcano will good, but if you are worried about the color you could try something closer to nude like silk or topaz.

I would try 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss.

I recommend using gem tac or a glue similar to it and not E600 glue as it contains perchloroethylene which is known to cause cancer and can damage the liver and kidneys.


----------



## crodrigue

poppyseed said:


> I have not come across jet Black AB, but other colour I think would look nice on black are Jet, Jet Hematite, Cosmojet, maybe Jet Nut fro some bronze effect or dark Indigo for black/blue effect? I also think Comet Argent Light could look great, but probably quite bright. If you don't want black I think Bolcano is great choice  as it will go with so much and it looks great on black base IMO.
> As for the iridescent coat on black, silver shade Lumiere would probably work to give a bit of sheen, but I think it won't make much difference if you're looking to place the stones quite close together, unless you're using unfoiled crystals...



Thanks for all the help! Okay, so I went to the craft store and bought Lumiere in an amazing bright blue color - what can I do over it? I am thinking a "tealish", "blueish", "silverish" color... maybe some purple or orange hues... hmmm so many choices!!!


----------



## crodrigue

glamourgirlnikk said:


> volcano will good, but if you are worried about the color you could try something closer to nude like silk or topaz.
> 
> I would try 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss.
> 
> I recommend using gem tac or a glue similar to it and not E600 glue as it contains perchloroethylene which is known to cause cancer and can damage the liver and kidneys.



thanks for sharing the info about Gem-tac! I'll stay far away from E6000


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Can we see progress pics??


I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!


----------



## PeepToe

And the lighting in my house is awful so I will try and take pictures tomorrow with the sun out!


----------



## crodrigue

glamourgirlnikk said:


> volcano will good, but if you are worried about the color you could try something closer to nude like silk or topaz.
> 
> I would try 5, 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20ss.
> 
> I recommend using gem tac or a glue similar to it and not E600 glue as it contains perchloroethylene which is known to cause cancer and can damage the liver and kidneys.



I would love to do a volcano strass on my flats - but i am so beyond confused on how many of each color and if i need all sizes of all colors - and how many colors do I need? blahhh


----------



## PeepToe

crodrigue said:


> I would love to do a volcano strass on my flats - but i am so beyond confused on how many of each color and if i need all sizes of all colors - and how many colors do I need? blahhh


It is all one crystal that just changes colors depending on the light and angle that you are looking at it


----------



## daisy2418

PeepToe said:


> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!




Holy smoke.  Stunning.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

PeepToe said:


> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!


 
These are amazing! Where did you find the spikes/studs and how long did it take you to put them on?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

PeepToe said:
			
		

> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!



OMG! this is amazing!!


----------



## PeepToe

Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

You did an amazing job!



PeepToe said:


> Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm assuming you glued the spikes/studs on?



PeepToe said:


> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!



:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe: Do you give lessons???   I'll be the first to sign up for class!  Did you use hot-fix studs or just glued them on - you should be working for CL! 

You've inspired me!  I want to do a VM strass too!   I'm just dying over here...


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge!  I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano .  I unfortunately forgot the start photo.  The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed.  This is my first but definately not the last.  I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## soleilbrun

Peeptoe, those are great! You are certainly a hard act to follow.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!!! Peeptoe, the very mix are amazing!


----------



## PeepToe

Thank you so much ladies. You are to kind  Im going to try and get them done by tonight and will post more pictures! Im hoping to do a red one next!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> PeepToe: Do you give lessons???   I'll be the first to sign up for class!  Did you use hot-fix studs or just glued them on - you should be working for CL!
> 
> You've inspired me!  I want to do a VM strass too!   I'm just dying over here...


 Im glad I could inspire YOU! Your VM is what set ME over the edge!! I used screwback studs. But I put the screws in...went over to my husbands shop and cut the backs off the screws so that the screw was left inside and scuffed the back of the screw up. And then I glued them on. I did not want to put holes in the shoes. I know I will probably have one knocked off eventually so I have extras!


----------



## sophinette007

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are such an artist!!! OMG could you tell us where you found those amazing spikes? thank you!


PeepToe said:


> Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals


----------



## frick&frack

PeepToe said:


> Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals


^those shoes are killer!  I really like the VM in black.




soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge!  I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano .  I unfortunately forgot the start photo.  The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed.  This is my first but definately not the last.  I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
> I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread.  Thanks everyone!


^great work...volcano crystals are so gorgy!


----------



## soleilbrun

frick&frack said:


> ^those shoes are killer! I really like the VM in black.
> 
> 
> 
> ^great work...volcano crystals are so gorgy!


 
Thank you f&f


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge! I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano . I unfortunately forgot the start photo. The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed. This is my first but definately not the last. I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
> I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread. Thanks everyone!


 
You did a great job!


----------



## soleilbrun

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You did a great job!


 

Thank you!


----------



## crodrigue

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge!  I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano .  I unfortunately forgot the start photo.  The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed.  This is my first but definately not the last.  I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
> I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread.  Thanks everyone!



Looks beyond amazing! The volcano is awesome looking! 
I am about to begin my first strassing project on the same flats, I'm doing them in Jet AB - should begin by Wednesday or Thursday! How many crystals did you use for the flats and what sizes? I ordered 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20's (mine are a 38.5) 
Again, congrats on your first very successful strassing project! LOOKS SO AMAZ!


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge!  I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano .  I unfortunately forgot the start photo.  The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed.  This is my first but definately not the last.  I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
> I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread.  Thanks everyone!



Soleilbrun -- those are gorgeous!  Black was a very good choice for a background color.  Wow, I hope my first project turns out as nice as yours!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OK.... 6 hr progress pics! 

So, as a reminder....

*Before*






*Inspiration*









*Progress Pics!*

At 2 hrs....










At 4 hrs...










At 6 hrs...


----------



## cts900

^^*bella*!!!!!!! They are looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!!!!!! It is such a process...


----------



## cts900

^^Yeah....I do not see myself doing it anytime soon.  They are really looking beautiful, though.  It is worth it!


----------



## bling*lover

Peeptoe: WOW they look amazing!

Bella: I can't wait to see these finished, they look fab already. Good job!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> OK.... 6 hr progress pics!
> 
> So, as a reminder....
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress Pics!*
> 
> At 2 hrs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4 hrs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 6 hrs...



Bella,

Wow!! They are going to look amazing when you're finished!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> OK.... 6 hr progress pics!
> 
> So, as a reminder....
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress Pics!*
> 
> At 2 hrs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4 hrs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 6 hrs...



  Amazing, *Bella*!  Is this your first strass project??


----------



## soleilbrun

Dessye said:


> Soleilbrun -- those are gorgeous! Black was a very good choice for a background color. Wow, I hope my first project turns out as nice as yours!!


 
I am confident your project will turn out great.  I look forward to seeing the work in progress.  Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

crodrigue said:


> Looks beyond amazing! The volcano is awesome looking!
> I am about to begin my first strassing project on the same flats, I'm doing them in Jet AB - should begin by Wednesday or Thursday! How many crystals did you use for the flats and what sizes? I ordered 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20's (mine are a 38.5)
> Again, congrats on your first very successful strassing project! LOOKS SO AMAZ!


 
Hi crodrigue,
My flats are also a 38.5.  I was not very good at keeping trackof how many crystals I used but I ordered 5,7,9,12 and 16. 1 gross of 9,12 and 16 between the two shoes, Then abit more than 10 gross 7 and 5 to fill it in.  I have quite a bit of 5 and 7 left over.  I hope my next project will be more exact but I'm happy with this outcome for my first pair.  
Good luck! It is challenging in the beginning but once you get your rhythm it's smooth sailing.  Keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## LavenderIce

PeepToe said:


> I just got a 1/4 of the shoe done. Its a lot of work. Its so hard to find black spikes that will work. I was able to modify the spikes that I got to a size that I wanted. Hopefully I will have them done tomorrow night!



I can't see the pictures.  Please re-post because from what I can see in your avi, it looks like you're doing a good job.


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> OK.... 6 hr progress pics!
> 
> So, as a reminder....
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress Pics!*
> 
> At 2 hrs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4 hrs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 6 hrs...



*Bella*, I don't know how you can get that much done in six hours!  Keep up the good work.  You'll be so proud and happy with the results.


----------



## crodrigue

soleilbrun said:


> Hi crodrigue,
> My flats are also a 38.5.  I was not very good at keeping trackof how many crystals I used but I ordered 5,7,9,12 and 16. 1 gross of 9,12 and 16 between the two shoes, Then abit more than 10 gross 7 and 5 to fill it in.  I have quite a bit of 5 and 7 left over.  I hope my next project will be more exact but I'm happy with this outcome for my first pair.
> Good luck! It is challenging in the beginning but once you get your rhythm it's smooth sailing.  Keep us posted of your progress.



Thanks for the info Soleilbrun! Any first timer tips/tricks? I cant wait to get my crystals this week so I can start my project!


----------



## gheaden

Damn Bella, great job and so quick!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> OK.... 6 hr progress pics!



they're coming along beautifully!  are you pleased?  they definitely look like SJP's pair.


----------



## soleilbrun

crodrigue said:


> Thanks for the info Soleilbrun! Any first timer tips/tricks? I cant wait to get my crystals this week so I can start my project!


 
Slow and steady wins the race!  I used angled tweezers as they were easier to grasp the crystals especially the smaller ones.  I did the toothpick in the glue and dot on the shoe method.  Next time I may try the syringe method for glue application.  HTH


----------



## crodrigue

soleilbrun said:


> Slow and steady wins the race!  I used angled tweezers as they were easier to grasp the crystals especially the smaller ones.  I did the toothpick in the glue and dot on the shoe method.  Next time I may try the syringe method for glue application.  HTH



That helps a lot! What type of glue did u use? I ordered Gem-Tac as I saw that is what most girls on the forum use. I may get the syringe now that you mention it  
Also, as for tweezers did you use special gem tweezers or "normal" slanted eyebrow tweezers like tweezerman? Can't wait to get started


----------



## BellaShoes

^I am not an expert but have done a few projects. I use EC6000 and tweezerman pointed (very pointed) tweezers. The new 'bead applicator' that artbeads has is a waste IMHO. It gripped the crystal but never let go!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Progress pics*.... Day 2. 

Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!



OMG!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!



Bella,

Totally amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella *I can't stop starring at them!!! Such an amazing job my dear!!!


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!


 
Absolutely gorgeous Bella, your doing such a great job! I can't wait to see them finished and also paired with an outfit!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!



Gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see both finished!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ugh!!!

Look how close I am to finishing my pair before I ran out of crystals!!!!  I wanted to wear them for christmas but I don't think I will get them till after new year!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^oh no!!!  Aww but they're beautiful though!!  Are those silk crystals?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!



Those are fab!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

lisalovesshoes said:


> Ugh!!!
> 
> Look how close I am to finishing my pair before I ran out of crystals!!!!  I wanted to wear them for christmas but I don't think I will get them till after new year!!
> 
> View attachment 1540475



noo!  they are beautiful so far though!


----------



## poppyseed

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!


 

They are beautiful, well done! You make me regret selling my pewter NS now...


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!


^you must be so excited...half way there!




lisalovesshoes said:


> Ugh!!!
> 
> Look how close I am to finishing my pair before I ran out of crystals!!!!  I wanted to wear them for christmas but I don't think I will get them till after new year!!


^so sorry!  that's got to be a major disappointment.  they can't get crystals to you sooner?


----------



## crodrigue

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!



OMG!! THEY LOOK AMAZING!  
(Maybe check Amazon for crystals - sometimes you can get cheap overnight shipping)


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Dessye said:


> ^^^oh no!!!  Aww but they're beautiful though!!  Are those silk crystals?



They are Golden Shadow! But I think there's a rogue Silk in there, will fix it when I get the rest lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

frick&frack said:


> ^so sorry!  that's got to be a major disappointment.  they can't get crystals to you sooner?



No, local suppliers don't have this colour in no hot fix.. so I have to get them form ebay from HK!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LouboutinHottie said:


> noo!  they are beautiful so far though!



Thank you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:

*My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*


----------



## Dessye

lisalovesshoes said:


> They are Golden Shadow! But I think there's a rogue Silk in there, will fix it when I get the rest lol



Wow, I love the Golden Shadow -- gold with flecks of baby blue =


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*



Wow -- these really are amazing!  i just knew the bronze laminato with Dorado would be drop dead gorgeous --- amazing strass job!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Dessye said:


> Wow, I love the Golden Shadow -- gold with flecks of baby blue =


It is gorgeous! Especially under sunlight! It has got quite a pearly/iridescent coating but the blue I think is from the light coming off my tv hahaha


----------



## beachy10

I just ordered some camel simples. Do you think dorado would be the best color to strass?


----------



## poppyseed

BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*


 

WOW! Bella, they are amazing! I bet the admirers were pretty dissaponted they couldn't buy the shoes there and then!


----------



## sally.m

PeepToe said:


> Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals


 
OMG!! Stunning!!


----------



## sally.m

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> After being inspired by all the creative and talented people here, I took the plunge! I finished (finally) my strass project in the never before seen color of volcano . I unfortunately forgot the start photo. The flats were originally nude then dyed black and subsequently strassed. This is my first but definately not the last. I'd like to do a fire opal and perhaps a crystal AB.
> I consider this a success due to all of the great information I was able to get in this thread. Thanks everyone!


 
Beautiful pumps! You can never see too much volcano


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*



Omg... Stunning


----------



## sally.m

Bella - WOW, there own photoshoot, how cool!!!


----------



## PeepToe

I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge 

Black Very Mix!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*


 
Bella my dear, you make me dream about Dorado Strass



PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


 
what a fantastic job you did! wow stunning!


----------



## sally.m

Peep- I must have these..........................................................!!

I stopped by the vets today and asked for a syringe and needle. I promised i wouldnt be doing anything wreckless but filling it with glue so i could strass my shoes!!! They looked slightly puzzled but handed over the goods anyway!


----------



## soleilbrun

sally.m said:


> Beautiful pumps! You can never see too much volcano


 Thank you. 

 I wore them out as back up for my bday and disaster (in the form of my DBF) struck!  I'll post photos and give the 411 later.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These look ahhhhmazzzinggggg...such a nice job! One of the best I've seen on this thread, seriously!

Just be careful if you glued those in (I see there are no puncture holes) on the interior.  The triangles are flat and will probably stay in place, but the cone spikes may rip off if you bang them on something.

Did you glue them on?



PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These look ahhhhmazzzinggggg...such a nice job! One of the best I've seen on this thread, seriously!
> 
> Just be careful if you glued those in (I see there are no puncture holes) on the interior.  The triangles are flat and will probably stay in place, but the cone spikes may rip off if you bang them on something.
> 
> Did you glue them on?


You are to sweet. I did glue them on. I didn't feel comfortable this time around putting holes in them so I ordered extra spikes. Ive been messing with them to see how easy they will come off. I went easy on the spikes on the inside of the shoe for 2 reasons- 1 them being knocked off easier. And 2 because they are seriously sharp spikes! I am sure I will cut myself a time or 2  Now I just need my husband to take me out so that I have somewhere to wear them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Peeptoe*, you did a FABULOUS job on your Very Mix!  I love that you did not puncture through the shoe.  It makes it look cleaner and more professional.  It doesn't look like a DIY at all.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL, you are so right! I have strassed so many shoes that I have yet to wear bc I haven't HAD anywhere to wear them to yet, LOL.  

I have those same exact spikes in the same color, gold and silver.  They ARE super sharp, so be careful!  I cut myself already just walking around the house in my Pigalili (I used a different smaller spike than the one you used) and cut myself.  



PeepToe said:


> You are to sweet. I did glue them on. I didn't feel comfortable this time around putting holes in them so I ordered extra spikes. Ive been messing with them to see how easy they will come off. I went easy on the spikes on the inside of the shoe for 2 reasons- 1 them being knocked off easier. And 2 because they are seriously sharp spikes! I am sure I will cut myself a time or 2  Now I just need my husband to take me out so that I have somewhere to wear them!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Gorgeous additions ladies! 

Peeptoe- where did you get the black spikes from?


----------



## PeepToe

FullyLoaded said:


> Gorgeous additions ladies!
> 
> Peeptoe- where did you get the black spikes from?


I got them on ebay


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOL, you are so right! I have strassed so many shoes that I have yet to wear bc I haven't HAD anywhere to wear them to yet, LOL.
> 
> I have those same exact spikes in the same color, gold and silver.  They ARE super sharp, so be careful!  I cut myself already just walking around the house in my Pigalili (I used a different smaller spike than the one you used) and cut myself.


LOL this is not making me feel better about wearing them!! I want to do a red VM next. Or possibly a pinkish colored one. What are you going to do with the gold spikes?  Ive got 3 more pairs ready for strassing and literally nowhere to wear them to!! 



LavenderIce said:


> *Peeptoe*, you did a FABULOUS job on your Very Mix!  I love that you did not puncture through the shoe.  It makes it look cleaner and more professional.  It doesn't look like a DIY at all.


Thank you so much!! Im really happy with the way they turned out!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok DIY ladies, this may seem like a very odd request-- but i am going to attend an event where there is a dog fashion show. typically the owners 'match' their dogs in some way. so i think it would look cool if i had a dress made for misto where the whole bodice was covered in crystals, like my AB strass daffodiles. and i'd wear them-- that's how we would match lol.

in order for the color to look very close, which AB crystals should i tell the dress creator to get? and which variety of sizes? also, when i look up close at my shoes, there is a lavender shimmery base material under the crystals. has anyone ever sourced paint or material to match the under-color?

in order for it to really match, the base color for misto's dress needs to be the same as the base color of the AB daffodiles. otherwise the color will really look different from a distance i think...

any suggestions i can pass along to the dress creator would be appreciated!


----------



## hunniesochic

BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! _Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?_.... hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*


beautifully done! i'd want those too if i saw it on display with glistening lights.


----------



## hunniesochic

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


gorgeously done! i am wondering how did you placed the spikes without penetrating through the leather? awesome job!


----------



## hunniesochic

seeing all the projects, i am determine to finish mine soon! I still have about half side of each shoe to finish. next project i am going to spread out the crystals to reduce cost and time.


----------



## hunniesochic

I have half of the right and half of the left to complete. I am going to try and finish by this Sunday so I can share with you all.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much dessye, LV, sally, poppy, lovely mommy to be Dezy and hunnie!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hunnie*, your VP's are so pretty!

*peeptoe*, are you kidding me?! OMG! Msr Louboutin should bring you on staff!


----------



## BellaShoes

Has anyone tried to strass a canvas/ twill base?


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> Has anyone tried to strass a canvas/ twill base?



I want to say Melia's very first pair was ("the Original tPF Strass").


----------



## hunniesochic

thanks, Bella!

An update...finishing this weekend!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

hunniesochic said:


> thanks, Bella!
> 
> An update...finishing this weekend!



So very pretty!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

AMAZING JOB! Congrats! My glue on methods were not secure enough so I am taking the painstaking method of punching holes!





PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!



How fun!!! The Daffodiles are strassed in "Crystal AB" on a lavender base. I would have Misto's dress be lavender because as you stated the crystal will look different on a different base. I usually custom mix 2-3 colors to create the right shade of lavender for the Crystal AB but I'm sure a light purple satin will work wonderfully for the dress.. Here's a photo of it. 








LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok DIY ladies, this may seem like a very odd request-- but i am going to attend an event where there is a dog fashion show. typically the owners 'match' their dogs in some way. so i think it would look cool if i had a dress made for misto where the whole bodice was covered in crystals, like my AB strass daffodiles. and i'd wear them-- that's how we would match lol.
> 
> in order for the color to look very close, which AB crystals should i tell the dress creator to get? and which variety of sizes? also, when i look up close at my shoes, there is a lavender shimmery base material under the crystals. has anyone ever sourced paint or material to match the under-color?
> 
> in order for it to really match, the base color for misto's dress needs to be the same as the base color of the AB daffodiles. otherwise the color will really look different from a distance i think...
> 
> any suggestions i can pass along to the dress creator would be appreciated!



Beautiful! Is that Aquamarine AB?



hunniesochic said:


> thanks, Bella!
> 
> An update...finishing this weekend!


----------



## Tarhls

Hunnie, peep toe  & Bella these are amazing, awesome job!   ****love****


----------



## hunniesochic

Thanks, *Tarhls*, *BoriquaNina*, & *lisalovesshoes*! 

@ *BoriquaNina*, yes it is. OMG you make strassing look so effortless! Your work are always so beautiful and flawless!


----------



## PeepToe

BellaShoes said:


> *hunnie*, your VP's are so pretty!
> 
> *peeptoe*, are you kidding me?! OMG! Msr Louboutin should bring you on staff!


Hehe, that are not that great but thank you for the compliment!!



hunniesochic said:


> thanks, Bella!
> 
> An update...finishing this weekend!


I love that color! I cant wait to see the finished results!


BoriquaNina said:


> AMAZING JOB! Congrats! My glue on methods were not secure enough so I am taking the painstaking method of punching holes!


TY!! Im hoping that my glue holds up for awhile. We shall see. Im want to wear them this weekend and see what happens lol



Tarhls said:


> Hunnie, peep toe  & Bella these are amazing, awesome job!   ****love****


 Thanks!


----------



## eve415

Hi Strassionistas, 

I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!

Volcano Strass Rolandos

*Before: *





*After:* 

Without Flash





With Flash





Modeling Shots


----------



## NANI1972

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


WOW! Those.Are.Ahmaaaaazing! Mods pics?!


----------



## r6girl2005

Just wow...

I lurk here mostly but I must say, you ladies do fabulous jobs!!



PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe: Seriously --- you wouldn't know it wasn't a factory-made VM!   You should be strassing for business!


----------



## pakcola

shontel said:


> View attachment 1510216



What is the style/name of this shoe?

Thanks


----------



## Dessye

eve415 said:


> Hi Strassionistas,
> 
> I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!
> 
> Volcano Strass Rolandos
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Shots



Congrats, they are beautiful! 



hunniesochic said:


> thanks, Bella!
> 
> An update...finishing this weekend!



Wow, they are so beautiful -- I would have never guessed that the base was black!



BoriquaNina said:


> AMAZING JOB! Congrats! My glue on methods were not secure enough so I am taking the painstaking method of punching holes!
> 
> How fun!!! The Daffodiles are strassed in "Crystal AB" on a lavender base. I would have Misto's dress be lavender because as you stated the crystal will look different on a different base. I usually custom mix 2-3 colors to create the right shade of lavender for the Crystal AB but I'm sure a light purple satin will work wonderfully for the dress.. Here's a photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Is that Aquamarine AB?



These are absolutely lovely....  The base color is perfect for this crystal AB!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hunnie... They are fantastic!!!!

Eve... I love the volcano, love!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

eve415 said:


> Hi Strassionistas,
> 
> I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!
> 
> Volcano Strass Rolandos
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Shots


 
OMG these are AMAZING!!!


----------



## eve415

Dessye said:


> Congrats, they are beautiful!
> 
> Thank you Dessye. Btw lovely collection and I enjoyed the train ride


----------



## eve415

BellaShoes said:


> Hunnie... They are fantastic!!!!
> 
> Eve... I love the volcano, love!!!!!




Thank you Bella. I thought I was really sick of the Volcano but they did look really amazing on these.


----------



## eve415

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG these are AMAZING!!!



Thank you, thank you. You know what's funny...I now have strassed 4 shoes total and all have been for my friends or other projects but I don't have any for myself. Once I saw these on my feet I was a bit jealous. I think it's time to start a personal project


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

eve415 said:


> Thank you, thank you. You know what's funny...I now have strassed 4 shoes total and all have been for my friends or other projects but I don't have any for myself. Once I saw these on my feet I was a bit jealous. I think it's time to start a personal project


 
I totally agree, you need a pair to show off all of your hard work!!!


----------



## PeepToe

eve415 said:


> Hi Strassionistas,
> 
> I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!
> 
> Volcano Strass Rolandos
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Shots


They look fantastic!!! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Just wow...
> 
> I lurk here mostly but I must say, you ladies do fabulous jobs!!


Thank you!



Dessye said:


> PeepToe: Seriously --- you wouldn't know it wasn't a factory-made VM!   You should be strassing for business!


 Your so sweet. I do love strassing these and I am a stay at home mom so it helps with having some extra time to dedicate to it!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> They look fantastic!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Your so sweet. I do love strassing these and I am a stay at home mom so it helps with having some extra time to dedicate to it!



Well you really should do this as a business on the side!!!   I don't think you have any idea how many orders you would get....


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Well you really should do this as a business on the side!!!   I don't think you have any idea how many orders you would get....


Are you my first client


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Are you my first client



Maybe --- maybe!!! 

If my hopes for a black VM fall through, then DEFINITELY!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

NANI1972 said:


> WOW! Those.Are.Ahmaaaaazing! Mods pics?!


Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)



I'm having a heart attack!!!   Nope, I died...


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> I'm having a heart attack!!!   Nope, I died...


LOL! Im telling you, this is all your fault! I saw your VM mod pics and knew I needed my own!!


----------



## glamorioustasha

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)



HOT HOT HOT ! I need to come over so you can teach me  how to walk in them and how to turn shoes into a piece of Art .. Lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)


 
I'd so hurt myself but WOW you did such a beautiful job!!!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> LOL! Im telling you, this is all your fault! I saw your VM mod pics and knew I needed my own!!



Well then I'm PROUD to say it's all my fault!  Yup, my fault! My FAULT!!!!  When can it be my fault again?


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Well then I'm PROUD to say it's all my fault!  Yup, my fault! My FAULT!!!!  When can it be my fault again?


----------



## frick&frack

hunniesochic said:


> An update...finishing this weekend!


^they're coming along nicely!




BoriquaNina said:


> How fun!!! The Daffodiles are strassed in "Crystal AB" on a lavender base. I would have Misto's dress be lavender because as you stated the crystal will look different on a different base. I usually custom mix 2-3 colors to create the right shade of lavender for the Crystal AB but I'm sure a light purple satin will work wonderfully for the dress.. Here's a photo of it.


^love the lavender base with the AB!!!




eve415 said:


> Hi Strassionistas,
> 
> I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!
> 
> Volcano Strass Rolandos


^volcano...awesome!




PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)


^they look amazing on!


----------



## eve415

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!



These are simply amazing and so professional looking. You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## eve415

frick&frack said:


> ^they're coming along nicely!
> 
> 
> ^volcano...awesome!
> 
> 
> Thank you =)


----------



## lisalovesshoes

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)



You did a fantastic job! So gorgeous!!


----------



## NANI1972

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)


SO STUNNING!!! You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Jönathan

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)



Wow! They are amazing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Thank you *Dessye* & *Frick&Frack*!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)



jesus peeptoe, i am with dessye... i went past heart attack and died. they are insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am in love more than ever. you are seriously, talented. 

bravo babe!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.


----------



## crodrigue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.



OMG! I LOVE THEM! 
Where did u get the cone spikes? (did u use one size more multiple?) I'm thinking about doing a pair of heels for myself


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I used three different spikes/studs in three different sizes.  Thanks!  They're turning out great, and I will have them finished with the final pics up by Monday.



crodrigue said:


> OMG! I LOVE THEM!
> Where did u get the cone spikes? (did u use one size more multiple?) I'm thinking about doing a pair of heels for myself


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.



Wow!!!   You ladies really are uber-talented!!!


----------



## sophinette007

OMG I died..I am in Louboutin DIY heaven!!!!! Wow you are so talented!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oaken, they are fantastic!


----------



## beagly911

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


 Amazing job Oaken...he will be thrilled, they are beyond words!!


----------



## Jönathan

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.



Great job!

Those are awesome!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks you all!  This one was a LOT of shoe to spike/strass.  But the end result is going to be fabulous, so it was well worth it!


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.


They are amazing!!!! I cant wait to see the finished product!! Im secretly hoping to get my DH into CLs sometime! hehe


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  I am thinking of buying a pair of CL's for my fiance for our wedding in June, and strassing them in JET.  But then I think about the investment and wonder, where the HELL is he ever going to wear strassed loafers again??? LOL.  He's a suit at a fortune 500 company.  Could you imagine him walking into the office in those? LOL.



PeepToe said:


> They are amazing!!!! I cant wait to see the finished product!! Im secretly hoping to get my DH into CLs sometime! hehe


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks!  I am thinking of buying a pair of CL's for my fiance for our wedding in June, and strassing them in JET.  But then I think about the investment and wonder, where the HELL is he ever going to wear strassed loafers again??? LOL.  He's a suit at a fortune 500 company.  Could you imagine him walking into the office in those? LOL.


LOL yea I am going to have to agree with you there. But a nice black pair would be awesome for your wedding!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

GAAAAAAA!!! I tried a hot fix/bejeweler gun technique on my maggies (suede portion only) and it's a bust! They do not hold at all. I need to pick them all off and glue them with E6000.... what a waste of 3 hours... le sigh, live and learn.


----------



## chanel*liz

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


 
OMG  AMAZING!


----------



## LVoepink

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


 wow stunning!!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> GAAAAAAA!!! I tried a hot fix/bejeweler gun technique on my maggies (suede portion only) and it's a bust! They do not hold at all. I need to pick them all off and glue them with E6000.... what a waste of 3 hours... le sigh, live and learn.



 sorry to hear that *Bella*...  Well at least it's not ruined - that's good!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks dessye.... all is fine today, I popped off all of the crystals last night and started over today!


----------



## sally.m

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


  these are beyond super cool! Oaken, you must be able to strass in your sleep you have done so many!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Project New Simple 120mm Finale!!!!!*

A look back... 

The inspiration...










The before shoe...





Progress....













Saks Fifth Avenue Glamour Shot....


----------



## sally.m

Well fellow DIYers, I have taken the plunge........ My 2nd pair of CL's, 

Introducing my Armadillos. Thanks to Poppy for finding them for me!


----------



## BellaShoes

And alas.. the project took about 1700 of each 7, 9, 12 and 700 of each 16 and 20 crystals.. EC6000 glue and approximately 16 hours.

The Grande Shoe Finale! 

Introducing my *Crystal Dorado New Simple 120mm*


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....


----------



## Luv n bags

BellaShoes said:


> And alas.. the project took about 1700 of each 7, 9, 12 and 700 of each 16 and 20 crystals.. EC6000 glue and approximately 16 hours.
> 
> The Grande Shoe Finale!
> 
> Introducing my *Crystal Dorado New Simple 120mm*


 
OMG!!!

These are stunning!! Great job!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I  them! GREAT JOB!!!


BellaShoes said:


> Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look amazing ladies! 


PeepToe said:


> Here are a couple of quick ones I took without my photographer's help (my husband)





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much nina and tiger!!!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> And alas.. the project took about 1700 of each 7, 9, 12 and 700 of each 16 and 20 crystals.. EC6000 glue and approximately 16 hours.
> 
> The Grande Shoe Finale!
> 
> Introducing my *Crystal Dorado New Simple 120mm*


^fabulous color...they're a great nod to the original!  enjoy them!!!




BellaShoes said:


> Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....


^beautiful color combo!  looks like they're coming along well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much frick&frack! The maggies will have to wait until next weekend... totally underestimated number of crystals needed for them.


----------



## crodrigue

Can anything be done with patent leather?


----------



## KaGordy

I am looking to start my first DYI and going to attempt to do a very mix! I got the crystals in Jet and am looking for the studs and spikes. I have a great place to buy them, just not sure which particular ones to use. Can anyone (especially anyone who has done a VM) recommend the different styles I should buy?

TIA!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aaaaaah!! The lady I buy my crystals from FEDEXed my crystals to me!!!!  I can wear my shoes this weekend!!! Yayyyyyy Will post photos when they're done!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BellaShoes said:


> Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....




my goodness both of your projects look AMAZING!! the dorado simples look amazing, so sex and the city-esque  and are gorgeous on you.

and your maggie project, please update us with more photos!! you are inspiring me...!!!


----------



## sally.m

Layer 1 - Crystal AB


----------



## sally.m

Layer 2 - aquamarine


----------



## crodrigue

sally.m said:


> Layer 2 - aquamarine



awesome job!! can't wait to see more! how many colors are u doing?


----------



## crodrigue

lisalovesshoes said:


> Aaaaaah!! The lady I buy my crystals from FEDEXed my crystals to me!!!!  I can wear my shoes this weekend!!! Yayyyyyy Will post photos when they're done!



YAY! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## sally.m

crodrigue said:


> awesome job!! can't wait to see more! how many colors are u doing?


 
5 colours in total, Hopefully they will all work well together!


----------



## hunniesochic

BellaShoes said:


> Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....


They already look stunning...the ending result will be drop dead beautiful!


----------



## crodrigue

sally.m said:


> 5 colours in total, Hopefully they will all work well together!



can't wait to see the final result! Keep posting!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella- *they both look sooooo fabulous!!! I can't wait to see the Maggies all done 

*sally- *looking gorgeous so far!


----------



## shontel

After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:
			
		

> After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!



Omg!!! They are TDF!! Stunning!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

shontel said:


> After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!
> 
> View attachment 1545432


 
omg they are gorgeous! I'd love to see more pics, especially modeling pics!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*shontel*!!! They are fabulous, I second *dezy*.. mod pics please!!!!

Thank you *hunnie*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi ladies!!! So I scored the oyster kid pigalles on sale purposely for my first Pigalle Strass! It is a green/grey based kid leather... Any crystal color recommendations?? I would prefer to Strass as is and not die them first... Thoughts?


----------



## BoriquaNina

GREAT JOB!!!


shontel said:


> After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!
> 
> View attachment 1545432



Honestly I think Jonquil AB or Greige AB would work well on the Oyster. I found it to be more of a sandy, tanish/grey like color more than green though. Maybe it's just different lighting? (Currently strassing a pair of Oyster Bambou)


BellaShoes said:


> Hi ladies!!! So I scored the oyster kid pigalles on sale purposely for my first Pigalle Strass! It is a green/grey based kid leather... Any crystal color recommendations?? I would prefer to Strass as is and not die them first... Thoughts?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Nina!!!! I was thinking about the Griege too! The bambou may look at little different as its a metal oyster, my platos are a flat kid leather... Thank you do much for the recommendations!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

shontel said:


> After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!



awesome!!!  I bet they caught a lot of attention!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Nina!!!! I was thinking about the Griege too! The bambou may look at little different as its a metal oyster, my platos are a flat kid leather... Thank you do much for the recommendations!!!!!



So, my crystal sheet arrived today and the Greige looks perfect against the oyster kid! I did not see a Greige AB though?

What do you guys think? Does anyone have experience with Greige? I want to make sure it look remarkably different than my Dorado...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> *Progress pics*.... Day 2.
> 
> Finished my first shoe today, 8 hrs in total for the one shoe...and worth every last minute.. I love them!! Well, it is only one shoe so far so _I LOVE IT_!


 
These are fabulous!



lisalovesshoes said:


> Ugh!!!
> 
> Look how close I am to finishing my pair before I ran out of crystals!!!!  I wanted to wear them for christmas but I don't think I will get them till after new year!!
> 
> View attachment 1540475


 
I hate when that happens,  but they look great.



BellaShoes said:


> So, today, I dropped by Saks in SF to share my strass project with my SA... he was so amazed by the results, he immediately cleared a glass display shelf and started snapping pics!! The best part, as he was doing so, other SA's _and_ customers were gathering around asking about the shoe!!! *Where did that shoe come from? Did that come in today? I need that shoe!!! Where can I get that shoe? OMG! Are those your shoes?....* hehehehe :giggles:
> 
> *My Dorado New Simple Strass Saks Glamour shot!*


 
That just makes the long hours so worth it!



PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


 
Amazing job!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hunniesochic said:


> I have half of the right and half of the left to complete. I am going to try and finish by this Sunday so I can share with you all.


 
They look great so far.



eve415 said:


> Hi Strassionistas,
> 
> I finally finished my sisters Rolandos. I tried to convince her to use Aurum but she went with Volcano. Here is what Volcano crystals look like on a gold base. Enjoy!
> 
> Volcano Strass Rolandos
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Shots


 
Volcano looks beautiful on a gold background. Excellent job!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er. Hopefully he loves them.


 
.....Amazing



BellaShoes said:


> Here is a progress shot of my Anthracite Maggies with Silver Shadow crystals....


 
The colors look amazing together!



sally.m said:


> Layer 2 - aquamarine


 
I can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shontel said:


> After 20+ days, 20+ hours, & 8,000+ Swarovski crystals, I have finally completed my first DIY project: Presenting Christian Louboutin Yoyo Zeppa Volcano Strass--I finished just in time for my Christmas party Saturday night!  They were a HUGE HIT!
> 
> View attachment 1545432


 
These are so pretty!



BellaShoes said:


> So, my crystal sheet arrived today and the Greige looks perfect against the oyster kid! I did not see a Greige AB though?
> 
> What do you guys think? Does anyone have experience with Greige? I want to make sure it look remarkably different than my Dorado...


 
Maybe your seller does not carry a griege AB, but there is one. I think either the griege or the ab will look great on oyster/grey shoes.

I believe these are griege AB, but I don't remember who they belong to.


----------



## crodrigue

Before 




Painted 




After (glittered!)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I want to strass the heel part of these, but I am undecided on a color. Should I use black diamond, jet, jet hematite, comet argent dark or jet AB?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)


 
They turned out beautiful.


----------



## chanel*liz

crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)


 
these turned out stunning!!


----------



## crodrigue

chanel*liz said:


> these turned out stunning!!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> They turned out beautiful.




Thank you! I am so happy with them - I'm sure my mom will love wearing them for NYE and Christmas


----------



## crodrigue

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I want to strass the heel part of these, but I am undecided on a color. Should I use black diamond, jet, jet hematite, comet argent dark or jet AB?



I vote Jet or Hematite - Jet AB would be neat also, however, I have it, and in person it has a LOT of blue / greenish hues (hope that helps)


----------



## chilecorona

I'm thinking about doing something to a pair of glitter patent shoes. I'm not sure what to do though . . .   Any suggestions?  The sky is the limit!


----------



## Dessye

crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)



Beautiful job!!


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I want to strass the heel part of these, but I am undecided on a color. Should I use black diamond, jet, jet hematite, comet argent dark or jet AB?



I would personally stick to Jet.  Simply because there is a black strap and a black tip and if you use too light of a crystal, the shoe may look imbalanced IMHO.


----------



## Dessye

*Bella, sally.m, hunniesochic* and *shontel* --- excellent work -- they look all absolutely fabulous!

*Lisalovesshoes*: I'm so glad that the crystals will come in time! Wahoo!


----------



## BoriquaNina

FABULOUS JOB!!!!





crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)



I vote Jet Hematite or Black Diamond to be honest. The anthracite tones of the straps will accent it well and Jet might be a little bland on the Ambertina. 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> I want to strass the heel part of these, but I am undecided on a color. Should I use black diamond, jet, jet hematite, comet argent dark or jet AB?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Greige & Greige AB will both be VERY different than Dorado. Personally I would go with regular Greige now that I see the photo and have had time to think about it. 





BellaShoes said:


> So, my crystal sheet arrived today and the Greige looks perfect against the oyster kid! I did not see a Greige AB though?
> 
> What do you guys think? Does anyone have experience with Greige? I want to make sure it look remarkably different than my Dorado...


----------



## chilecorona

crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)


 
Amazing! So impressed by your skill.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished these xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Great job!



crodrigue said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (glittered!)


----------



## starr_shenell

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


 

TDF!!!  Very, very nice!  Are your spikes actually black or gunmetal?

Thanks!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I think Comet Argent Dark would be super cool with the metallic sheen of the straps.  Plus, it's something different that no one else has, or has done.  I say GO FOR IT! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I want to strass the heel part of these, but I am undecided on a color. Should I use black diamond, jet, jet hematite, comet argent dark or jet AB?


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these



:worthy:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

LOL, you are too funny.  THANK YOU DESSYE!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these



wow!!! that is an amazing transformation. they look awesome!!! that takes SERIOUS talent, which you have!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you SO MUCH! I am so sore.  My back and shoulders are killing me.  But it was worth it, bc these are my favorite project to date.  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow!!! that is an amazing transformation. they look awesome!!! that takes SERIOUS talent, which you have!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

They look phenomenal! Great job!


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these


 

They look amazing! You're now not only a professional strasser, but a professional studder as well


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these



Wow- It`s amazing! Great job!


----------



## Charm

FIERCE!!!!!!!


----------



## crodrigue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Great job!





chilecorona said:


> Amazing! So impressed by your skill.





BoriquaNina said:


> FABULOUS JOB!!!!





Dessye said:


> Beautiful job!!




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!



Charm said:


> FIERCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks everyone so much!  I am super excited about them!


----------



## PyAri

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!



Those are beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Hi everyone! 
I'm in the (very slow) process of turning my woodstock biancas into black biancas, which will then be covered in Jet Hematite.....
So far I've only done the dye job and ordered the stones (which still haven't got here after 3 weeks), but here's a looky so far....






Sorry for the uber-tacky christmas tree pic lol
The dye turned out pretty uneven but thats because of the nature of the "woodstock"pattern. It wont be noticable once the crystals go on (I hope)


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these xxxxxxxxx


Holy moly those are awesome!!!!! Hopefully whoever these are for posts mod shots!!! Seriously, awesome job!!

How did you go about putting the spikes on the front parts of the shoe? Did you screw those in?


----------



## PeepToe

PyAri said:


> Those are beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

PeepToe said:


> Thanks ladies! Here is another picture. No flash so there is not weird color hitting the crystals



Those completely rock, wow!! :worthy::worthy:


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

peeptoe said:


> i'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> black very mix!!!



this is shoe perfection; they are amazing!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I screwed them all in, and disguised the screw backs.  




PeepToe said:


> Holy moly those are awesome!!!!! Hopefully whoever these are for posts mod shots!!! Seriously, awesome job!!
> 
> How did you go about putting the spikes on the front parts of the shoe? Did you screw those in?


----------



## eve415

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They look great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano looks beautiful on a gold background. Excellent job!
> 
> 
> Thank You


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm in the (very slow) process of turning my woodstock biancas into black biancas, which will then be covered in Jet Hematite.....
> So far I've only done the dye job and ordered the stones (which still haven't got here after 3 weeks), but here's a looky so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the uber-tacky christmas tree pic lol
> The dye turned out pretty uneven but thats because of the nature of the "woodstock"pattern. It wont be noticable once the crystals go on (I hope)



I love the holiday pic!  Those will look awesome once strassed.  I'm sure you won't notice!


----------



## frick&frack

crodrigue said:


> Before
> Painted
> After (glittered!)


^fantastic glitter pigalles!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these xxxxxxxxx


^AWESOME!!!  that guy is gonna look fierce! (can't help myself with that corny joke & the studs )


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Emma4790 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm in the (very slow) process of turning my woodstock biancas into black biancas, which will then be covered in Jet Hematite.....
> So far I've only done the dye job and ordered the stones (which still haven't got here after 3 weeks), but here's a looky so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the uber-tacky christmas tree pic lol
> The dye turned out pretty uneven but thats because of the nature of the "woodstock"pattern. It wont be noticable once the crystals go on (I hope)



It wouldn't be noticable once the sparkle takes over!! 

Can't wait to see them! They will be fantastic!!


----------



## crodrigue

frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic glitter pigalles!




thank you! :d


----------



## BellaShoes

crodrigue, your glitters are fab!

Oaken, wow wow wow... the spiked loafers are incredible!

Emma, those will look so hot in Jet!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My Dorado New Simples made their debut tonight and OMG, they were a huge hit!!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I finished my Pigalles but I can't find my camera's usb cable!!!! 

So iPhone pics will have to do for now! :shame:

Pigalle 85 strassed with Golden Shadow! Love them!!





















I am going away for a very long weekend, just in case I can't get internet access..... HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!! 

I will post more pictures when I can find my cable!


----------



## BoriquaNina

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!
Honestly, the best strassing I have seen on this thread. Fabulous job!


lisalovesshoes said:


> I finished my Pigalles but I can't find my camera's usb cable!!!!
> 
> So iPhone pics will have to do for now! :shame:
> 
> Pigalle 85 strassed with Golden Shadow! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going away for a very long weekend, just in case I can't get internet access..... HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> I will post more pictures when I can find my cable!


----------



## BellaShoes

Happy Holidays Lisa!!! I love your pigalles!!!! What color did you begin with?


----------



## BellaShoes

OK, so one other strassing color suggestion... I also have these fabulous Pigalle Platos and although Dorado would have been PERFECT for them, I already have Dorado... I may do these instead of the Oyster Pigalles..

Thoughts on crystals? Open to dying them black...


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> OK, so one other strassing color suggestion... I also have these fabulous Pigalle Platos and although Dorado would have been PERFECT for them, I already have Dorado... I may do these instead of the Oyster Pigalles..
> 
> Thoughts on crystals? Open to dying them black...



Why don't you do a Pigalili Plato using the blue-green strass and lumiere the platform (the name is escaping me at the moment)?  That would be AWESOME!  Wait a sec....maybe I should do this too!


----------



## Dessye

Lisa, you're Piggies are STUNNING!!! I love Golden Shadow---epecially the blueish hue   This gives me some ideas....


----------



## Dessye

I was looking at one of designerwarehouse's auctions of the Lady Clou where two spikes fell off and realized that CL actually does screw in the spikes.  The nailhead is just between the two layers of leather...  I always thought they were glued on.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dessye?! What does all that mean! Lumiere the who and what?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> My Dorado New Simples made their debut tonight and OMG, they were a huge hit!!!!!


 
Bella you look so fabulous my dear, the Dorado is just stunning!!!!


lisalovesshoes said:


> I finished my Pigalles but I can't find my camera's usb cable!!!!
> 
> So iPhone pics will have to do for now! :shame:
> 
> Pigalle 85 strassed with Golden Shadow! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going away for a very long weekend, just in case I can't get internet access..... HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> I will post more pictures when I can find my cable!


 
Lisa you did an amazing job! they are gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Dessye?! What does all that mean! Lumiere the who and what?!


 I meant paint theWhole shoe  platform and heel with a iridescent blue-green a la Lumiere. Then do a Pigalili Plato with vitrail medium strass ( or whatever that new green strass color is called) and silver spikes. Leave the platform and strassless and spikeless  Would be TDF!!


----------



## mmmcupcakes

BellaShoes said:


> OK, so one other strassing color suggestion... I also have these fabulous Pigalle Platos and although Dorado would have been PERFECT for them, I already have Dorado... I may do these instead of the Oyster Pigalles..
> 
> Thoughts on crystals? Open to dying them black...



Not sure if you already own these but what about Greige or Greige AB? I think it could work really well with that camel color!


----------



## Dessye

iPhone autocorrect drives me insane!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

BoriquaNina said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!
> Honestly, the best strassing I have seen on this thread. Fabulous job!



You are TOO kind!  It's sooo DIY compared to your pro strassing!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

BellaShoes said:


> Happy Holidays Lisa!!! I love your pigalles!!!! What color did you begin with?



Thank you!!! It was nude!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Dessye said:


> Lisa, you're Piggies are STUNNING!!! I love Golden Shadow---epecially the blueish hue   This gives me some ideas....



Thank you thank you!!

The blueish I think is from my tv!!! LOL I will post better sunlight pictures when I get my usb cable!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Dessye said:


> I meant paint theWhole shoe  platform and heel with a iridescent blue-green a la Lumiere. Then do a Pigalili Plato with vitrail medium strass ( or whatever that new green strass color is called) and silver spikes. Leave the platform and strassless and spikeless  Would be TDF!!



That sounds amaaaazing!! My friend had a vitrail medium (or whatevs....) done recently and it looks insane!!! If I wore green, I would do one for myself!!


----------



## Dessye

lisalovesshoes said:


> Thank you!!! It was nude!



What are the other color crystals there?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Lisa you did an amazing job! they are gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Dessye said:


> What are the other color crystals there?



L - R: Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow!


----------



## Dessye

lisalovesshoes said:


> L - R: Silk, Light Peach, Golden Shadow!



Thank you !!!


----------



## sally.m

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these xxxxxxxxx


 
You are the queen of strass and studs!!


----------



## igorark

Please help me.
I follow this thread and I can see all of you had made such a great job on your shoes.
My problem is to decide how to make this pair.....I need your suggestions because you have a huge experience and I'm new to this.
I don't know the name of this model, and I'm waitig for your opinion for the best result for this flats.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sally.m

lisalovesshoes said:


> Thank you!!! It was nude!


 
Silk looks beautiful!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, that is TOOO sweet of you!  

Thanks everyone!



sally.m said:


> You are the queen of strass and studs!!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> My Dorado New Simples made their debut tonight and OMG, they were a huge hit!!!!!


^I bet they did...what a beautiful color!




lisalovesshoes said:


> I finished my Pigalles but I can't find my camera's usb cable!!!!
> 
> So iPhone pics will have to do for now! :shame:
> 
> Pigalle 85 strassed with Golden Shadow! Love them!!
> 
> I am going away for a very long weekend, just in case I can't get internet access..... HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> I will post more pictures when I can find my cable!


^beautiful & wearable color & style...great job!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much ladies!! It was fun to wear my strass out for the first time!

*Lisa*, again, beautiful job and what a perfect base shoe!

*Dessye*, thank you for the recommendation... I think painting and spikes might be out of my skill set 

I do love the idea of a colbalt or sapphire strass though!


----------



## BellaShoes

igorark said:


> Please help me.
> I follow this thread and I can see all of you had made such a great job on your shoes.
> My problem is to decide how to make this pair.....I need your suggestions because you have a huge experience and I'm new to this.
> I don't know the name of this model, and I'm waitig for your opinion for the best result for this flats.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Ciao* igorark*!!! Benvenuto alla tribuna della borsa!!!

Being they appear to be vintage, I would suggest dying the black and doing them in either black diamond, jet or hematite! I think either would be fabulous... you would want several sizes crystals; most use ss7, ss9, ss10, ss12, ss16 and ss20...  order more of the 7-12 and use the 16-20 more sparingly. E6000 is the glue I use...

Dreamtimecreations.com is where I buy my crystals 

Have fun and don't forget to take lots of photos!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! It was fun to wear my strass out for the first time!
> 
> *Lisa*, again, beautiful job and what a perfect base shoe!
> 
> *Dessye*, thank you for the recommendation... I think painting and spikes might be out of my skill set
> 
> I do love the idea of a colbalt or sapphire strass though!



Oooo ooo!  Sapphire strass!!


----------



## soleilbrun

This thread is moving along like lightening.

You ladies are so talented.  I love it all: peeptoe, bella, oak, lisaloves, crodrique, shontel and eve

Keep up the good work and I look forward to the finished product: sally, emma and hunnie


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> I love the holiday pic!  Those will look awesome once strassed.  I'm sure you won't notice!





lisalovesshoes said:


> It wouldn't be noticable once the sparkle takes over!!
> 
> Can't wait to see them! They will be fantastic!!



Thanks for the support hunnies! Fingers crossed the sparkles get here next week


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I apologize for asking a question that has probably been asked before, but I am having trouble searching for the correct term through these 262 pages. 

If I want to emulate the exact effect on my AB Strass Daffodiles that I got directly from Christian Louboutin, what 3 size crystals should I have Misto's dress covered in? What sizes does CL use?

Thanks!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

To my knowledge CL uses SS16, SS12, SS8, SS6.

Hope that helps!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I apologize for asking a question that has probably been asked before, but I am having trouble searching for the correct term through these 262 pages.
> 
> If I want to emulate the exact effect on my AB Strass Daffodiles that I got directly from Christian Louboutin, what 3 size crystals should I have Misto's dress covered in? What sizes does CL use?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BoriquaNina said:


> To my knowledge CL uses SS16, SS12, SS8, SS6.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you so much!! So if you personally, were strassing the bodice of a dog's dress (don't laugh), would you use the same sizes? I am going to wear my daffs so we match at the event.


----------



## BoriquaNina

No laughing! Misto is ADORABLE! I sometimes wish my Sophie (Golden Retriever) were little so she could wear clothes!

I would use SS20, SS16, SS12, SS8. I think SS6 will get lost in the garment personally plus you want her sparkle to show!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BoriquaNina said:


> No laughing! Misto is ADORABLE! I sometimes wish my Sophie (Golden Retriever) were little so she could wear clothes!
> 
> I would use SS20, SS16, SS12, SS8. I think SS6 will get lost in the garment personally plus you want her sparkle to show!



Thank you so much for your opinion! I really appreciate it. I promise to post pics of the completed dress


----------



## BoriquaNina

No problem! Can't wait! 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion! I really appreciate it. I promise to post pics of the completed dress


----------



## mularice

Hi Ladies!

I have become fascinated with this thread, I have read most of it. I have a pair of CL's I don't get much wear out of. They are patent cheetah Rolande's. I'm thinking about practising on these to see how I fair strassing! My only concern is the shape of the Rolande at the front and also it's patent/not a solid colour patent. Am I biting off more than I can chew?


----------



## crodrigue

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have become fascinated with this thread, I have read most of it. I have a pair of CL's I don't get much wear out of. They are patent cheetah Rolande's. I'm thinking about practising on these to see how I fair strassing! My only concern is the shape of the Rolande at the front and also it's patent/not a solid colour patent. Am I biting off more than I can chew?



I have found that Gem-Tak glue doesn't work very well on patent leather - if anyone has found something that works let me know


----------



## crodrigue

BellaShoes said:


> crodrigue, your glitters are fab!
> !




THANKS BELLA


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> OK, so one other strassing color suggestion... I also have these fabulous Pigalle Platos and although Dorado would have been PERFECT for them, I already have Dorado... I may do these instead of the Oyster Pigalles..
> 
> Thoughts on crystals? Open to dying them black...


 
Meridian Blue???

EDIT: Although I think you would need a blue base for that and I have no idea if that would be possible or not!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much!! So if you personally, were strassing the bodice of a dog's dress (don't laugh), would you use the same sizes? I am going to wear my daffs so we match at the event.



The stone size is fixed and can be converted to mm.  You could measure the sizes of the crystals on your Daffs   That is going to look so adorable!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Use E-6000. It's messy and smelly but will hold like no other.


crodrigue said:


> I have found that Gem-Tak glue doesn't work very well on patent leather - if anyone has found something that works let me know



Not at all. The toe of the Rolande is similar to the Daffodile and is super easy to strass. You can do it! Just take your time! 


mularice said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have become fascinated with this thread, I have read most of it. I have a pair of CL's I don't get much wear out of. They are patent cheetah Rolande's. I'm thinking about practising on these to see how I fair strassing! My only concern is the shape of the Rolande at the front and also it's patent/not a solid colour patent. Am I biting off more than I can chew?


----------



## diamondhalo

Hello - looking to DIY glitter some Ron Ron's  - OX BLOOD woot ~! ...erm.. the Martha stewart glitters I ordered don't quite work. CL's version looks like a mix of fine, non holographic/sparkly and chunky. Is there any black glitter in there too?


----------



## crodrigue

BoriquaNina said:


> Use E-6000. It's messy and smelly but will hold like no other.



thank you boriqua!


----------



## crodrigue

diamondhalo said:


> Hello - looking to DIY glitter some Ron Ron's  - OX BLOOD woot ~! ...erm.. the Martha stewart glitters I ordered don't quite work. CL's version looks like a mix of fine, non holographic/sparkly and chunky. Is there any black glitter in there too?



Martha Stuart glitter comes in different sizes - some are fine, some are larger - I'd check your local craft store sometimes they are in a separate "martha stuart" section away from the other glitters. I think they will look awesome! I glittered a pair of CL pumps for my mom earlier this week in gold


----------



## diamondhalo

crodrigue said:


> Martha Stuart glitter comes in different sizes - some are fine, some are larger - I'd check your local craft store sometimes they are in a separate "martha stuart" section away from the other glitters. I think they will look awesome! I glittered a pair of CL pumps for my mom earlier this week in gold




I saw! They're just beautiful! What a lovely daughter to do that for your mom! 

Regarding the local craft store; no luck unfortunately. That's why I want to order online - I'm even having trouble finding a place with flatbacks so I can see the colors in person before I buy. Is it just me or is it impossible to decide on a strass color when you look at a blank shoe?

Anyways - back to the oxblood. I don't own a pair and haven't seen this colorway in person, can you help me nail down that black brown red combo?Doesn't have to be perfect, I just don't want a cherry or raspberry red..?


----------



## shontel

THANKS GIRLS!!!!! I LOVED every minute of it! I'm looking forward to another strassing project.  Like *Glamour* said, strassing is addictive.  :girlwhack:
I'll take mod pictures very soon! (Gotta get my mani and pedi first.  )



glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your seller does not carry a griege AB, but there is one. I think either the griege or the ab will look great on oyster/grey shoes.
> 
> I believe these are griege AB, but I don't remember who they belong to.





chanel*liz said:


> Omg!!! They are TDF!! Stunning!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> omg they are gorgeous! I'd love to see more pics, especially modeling pics!!!!!





BellaShoes said:


> *shontel*!!! They are fabulous, I second *dezy*.. mod pics please!!!!
> 
> Thank you *hunnie*!





BoriquaNina said:


> GREAT JOB!!!
> 
> 
> Honestly I think Jonquil AB or Greige AB would work well on the Oyster. I found it to be more of a sandy, tanish/grey like color more than green though. Maybe it's just different lighting? (Currently strassing a pair of Oyster Bambou)





frick&frack said:


> awesome!!!  I bet they caught a lot of attention!


----------



## Dessye

diamondhalo said:


> Hello - looking to DIY glitter some Ron Ron's  - OX BLOOD woot ~! ...erm.. the Martha stewart glitters I ordered don't quite work. CL's version looks like a mix of fine, non holographic/sparkly and chunky. Is there any black glitter in there too?



It looks like a combination of chunky glitter and mini-sequins ala the York Glitter.  You can get the hexagonal sequins from ArtC:

http://myartc.com/


----------



## diamondhalo

Dessye said:


> It looks like a combination of chunky glitter and mini-sequins ala the York Glitter.  You can get the hexagonal sequins from ArtC:
> 
> http://myartc.com/




Thank you so much!!


----------



## crodrigue

diamondhalo said:


> I saw! They're just beautiful! What a lovely daughter to do that for your mom!
> 
> Regarding the local craft store; no luck unfortunately. That's why I want to order online - I'm even having trouble finding a place with flatbacks so I can see the colors in person before I buy. Is it just me or is it impossible to decide on a strass color when you look at a blank shoe?
> 
> Anyways - back to the oxblood. I don't own a pair and haven't seen this colorway in person, can you help me nail down that black brown red combo?Doesn't have to be perfect, I just don't want a cherry or raspberry red..?



Thank you - my mom was so happy with the way it turned out. 
I don't own any oxblood colored CL's but I did look at my glitter pack from Martha Stuart (I bought a large sample pack so I could mix my own colors) there is a color called "brownstone" that looks very similar to Oxbood, I'm sure if you used that with some redish/maroon colors it would look great! Hope that helps! 
Yes, picking Strass is a challenge - you can always paint the shoe with a Lumiere paint if you think your shoes base color won't match the strass - I'll post photos on my thread today of a project I did in JET AB and painted with blue Lumiere paint (a surprise Xmas gift for my mom)


----------



## diamondhalo

crodrigue said:


> Thank you - my mom was so happy with the way it turned out.
> I don't own any oxblood colored CL's but I did look at my glitter pack from Martha Stuart (I bought a large sample pack so I could mix my own colors) there is a color called "brownstone" that looks very similar to Oxbood, I'm sure if you used that with some redish/maroon colors it would look great! Hope that helps!
> 
> Yes, picking Strass is a challenge - you can always paint the shoe with a Lumiere paint if you think your shoes base color won't match the strass - I'll post photos on my thread today of a project I did in JET AB and painted with blue Lumiere paint (a surprise Xmas gift for my mom)



Now that the glitter is out of the way ^^ thanks crodrigue - I'm going for a gold strass that will suit a very cool skin tone. Love Jonquil but if it suits baggs it will look funny on me.. 

 If I can't decide on a gold I'll do cobalt or dark indigo on a matching base - what does Griege look like on a soft gold/ platinum background?

TIA!!


----------



## diamondhalo

...Do you all think Volcano is *wasted* on a pair of fairly strappy shoes?


----------



## diamondhalo

Sorry for the multiple postings - but I've asked my friends and they're no help at all - (non shoe people just don't understand) 

Here are a few pictures of Greige that I've collected from previous posts and the interwebs - so what do you think this stone would look like with a soft gold base? Still gold toned or is it a grey stone in real life? Does it have an AB effect to it?


----------



## crodrigue

Projects I did this week 

Project One (STRASS!) 


















Project Two (GLITTER!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Faaaabulous!!!! Love both projects, the Strass are fab!


----------



## crodrigue

BellaShoes said:


> Faaaabulous!!!! Love both projects, the Strass are fab!



Thanks Bella! My threat "A strassing story" has more info and photos - thanks for again!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

They look great!

I love that you restored the red soles.  What did you do?



crodrigue said:


> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)


----------



## crodrigue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They look great!
> 
> I love that you restored the red soles.  What did you do?



Thank you! My fiance actually did them - I believe he painted and sanded... not totally sure, but they DO look amazing in person!


----------



## frick&frack

crodrigue said:


> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)



beautiful work!!!  I the blue strass is fabulous, & I adore the glitter!


----------



## crodrigue

frick&frack said:


> beautiful work!!!  I the blue strass is fabulous, & I adore the glitter!



Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

crodrigue said:


> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)


 
You are on a roll! they all look great.


----------



## LVoepink

crodrigue said:


> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)


 WOW!! you have done a great job with both pairs!!


----------



## aoqtpi

crodrigue said:


> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)



Wow, you've done such a great job!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!

_*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....

I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



wow! I love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Dirty*! I will try to get the other one done shortly...


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



They're beautiful!  I've never really been a fan of Maggies, but these are just about everything I could ever want in a show-stopper shoe: silver/grey, sparkles, multiple textures...and of course, red soles.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *MissMeggie*! AND welcome to tPF :kiss:


----------



## mularice

BellaShoes ; AH-MAY-ZINGGGG!!!! Love the Maggies in that colour and the DIY strassing on the suede part is TDF. Great project, extremely well executed 33333


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *MissMeggie*! AND welcome to tPF :kiss:



Thanks!  Happy to be here!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *mularice*!!!


----------



## Dessye

Bellissimo, *Bella*!!  Gorgeous -- can't wait till you get the other one done so you can post more pics!   You are tempting me to buy more Maggies!


----------



## chanel*liz

crodrigue said:
			
		

> Projects I did this week
> 
> Project One (STRASS!)
> 
> Project Two (GLITTER!)



Omg!  both pairs turned out simply amazing!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



Ok, seriously i just fell in love!! Those are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LVoepink

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


 
wow you did a great job!!


----------



## ofit

Wow, beautiful! Keep up the good work


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stunning! I  them! Great job!


BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



the shades of gray are so elegant, & the strassing really adds a lot to that glamorous shoe!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


 
I just cannot get enough of these! LOOOOOOOOVVEEEEE them my dear!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you sooooo much *Nina*, *Frick&Frack* and *Dezzzzzzy*!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



Holy smokes!!!! You are so talented.  You should be a CL model _and_ professional strasser!


----------



## RedDuchess

diamondhalo said:


> ...Do you all think Volcano is *wasted* on a pair of fairly strappy shoes?


 
No, I got my Bolota strassed in Volcano and they turned out lovely


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies! So, I think I landed on the color of crystal for my camel kid Pigalle Platos but now, I need to dye them first... which is the recommended leather dye for kid leather? I will need them to be a deepish blue?


----------



## AEGIS

you really make me want to get a pair of back up maggies



BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Aegis!!!!

Can anyone confirm the 'Saphir' Strass seem on the CL website is indeed the Sapphire AB crystals? Here is the same blue in a spy pic as seen on the Lady Peeps from Robertson CL!


----------



## BellaShoes

'seen' SEEN on the CL website.. Darn iPhone!


----------



## BoriquaNina

yup it is the sapphire ab!
 great color choice btw!


BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Aegis!!!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm the 'Saphir' Strass seem on the CL website is indeed the Sapphire AB crystals? Here is the same blue in a spy pic as seen on the Lady Peeps from Robertson CL!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you soooo much *cts*! I am really happy with how they are turning out!

Thanks *Nina*! Off to get the dye now...


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



Bella, Great job! They're gorgeous and they look stunning you too!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Aegis!!!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm the 'Saphir' Strass seem on the CL website is indeed the Sapphire AB crystals? Here is the same blue in a spy pic as seen on the Lady Peeps from Robertson CL!



Excellent choice *Bella*!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

has anyone strassed over snake skin?


----------



## Luva Pug

Bella they look fab!!


----------



## Luva Pug

Crodrigue- wow both pairs are amazing!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Lumiere works well over kid skin BTW


BellaShoes said:


> Thank you soooo much *cts*! I am really happy with how they are turning out!
> 
> Thanks *Nina*! Off to get the dye now...


----------



## KaGordy

Question for all you amazing DIY'ers... I strassed my first pair of shoes (a practice pair of loafers) and I think they look pretty good but I wanted to get everyones opinion of something. Do you put glue on each individual crystal or do you put glue on a section and then put the crystals on? Just wanted to see what everyones technique is. Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you do much Jonathan, Dessye, luvvpugs and Nina!!!!

Nina, is Lumiere the brand name? Like Tarrago?


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry luvapug!!!! I captured your name incorrectly!


----------



## smurfet

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000


 
Soooo beautiful!


----------



## BoriquaNina

It is! The brand is Jacquard and the paint line is Lumiere. You will likely need to mix a couple colors to get the shade right. 
Here's a link to buy some: http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/1847-AA.shtml


BellaShoes said:


> Nina, is Lumiere the brand name? Like Tarrago?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *smurfet*!!!

Thank you for your recommendation *Nina*!!!


----------



## bellajanie84

I have a pair of old patent cl's I'm thinking of strassing. They are pink but I was going to sand them, Paint them black and add some crystals. 
Which color crystals do you recommend? I was thinking the Jet black ones.


----------



## PeepToe

bellajanie84 said:


> I have a pair of old patent cl's I'm thinking of strassing. They are pink but I was going to sand them, Paint them black and add some crystals.
> Which color crystals do you recommend? I was thinking the Jet black ones.


Jet is amazing IRL. Pictures do not do this crystal justice!


----------



## bellajanie84

PeepToe said:


> Jet is amazing IRL. Pictures do not do this crystal justice!


 
I saw a youtube video of some DIY strass loub and they looked amazing! It's pushing me to try it out


----------



## CocoB

Hi everyone. I'm looking at a pair of gold laminato VPs to strass with blue meridian crystals. Is gold an okay background, or do you think they'd look better painted blue first?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Anthra Maggies 140mm*
Strass Toe box
Silver Shade 2028
Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
E6000 Glue


----------



## Miss_Q

BellaShoes said:


> *Anthra Maggies 140mm*
> Strass Toe box
> Silver Shade 2028
> Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
> E6000 Glue


 
These are stunning, Bella!


----------



## akillian24

Does anyone we know of strass for a living? I'd love to eventually do something like this, but know I lack the attention-to-detail to do it beautifully myself.  (Painful admission, but so very true!)


----------



## PeepToe

BellaShoes said:


> *Anthra Maggies 140mm*
> Strass Toe box
> Silver Shade 2028
> Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
> E6000 Glue


Great job!!


----------



## CocoB

akillian24 said:


> Does anyone we know of strass for a living? I'd love to eventually do something like this, but know I lack the attention-to-detail to do it beautifully myself.  (Painful admission, but so very true!)



Yes - I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link, but if you look on bonanza under louboutin you'll see a tpf strasser (who's also on ebay). In addition, I think I've seen some shoes that roussel has strassed for other tpfers. There are more too. Good luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much Peeptoe!!!!


----------



## shontel

I am interested in knowing everyone's technique as well!  I finished my first pair a few weeks ago.  I put glue on a section on the shoe and then started adding the crystals to that section.  



KaGordy said:


> Question for all you amazing DIY'ers... I strassed my first pair of shoes (a practice pair of loafers) and I think they look pretty good but I wanted to get everyones opinion of something. Do you put glue on each individual crystal or do you put glue on a section and then put the crystals on? Just wanted to see what everyones technique is. Thanks!


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> *Anthra Maggies 140mm*
> Strass Toe box
> Silver Shade 2028
> Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
> E6000 Glue


 Gorgeous Bella, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you bling!!!!!

My next project will be *Sapphire AB Pigalle Plato 120mm*!!!!


----------



## Nolia

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you bling!!!!!
> 
> My next project will be *Sapphire AB Pigalle Plato 120mm*!!!!



Can't wait to see this! I've been toying with the idea of getting my PPs strassed (only the glitter part and leaving the specchio).  Will you be strassing the entire shoe!?


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes! The platform and heel are stacked wood so I will be dyeing the shoe/wood then stassing  the entire shoe!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> *Anthra Maggies 140mm*
> Strass Toe box
> Silver Shade 2028
> Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
> E6000 Glue



they're amazing!!!


----------



## myu3160

My apologizes if this question has been asked before but, could anyone shed some light as to which color crystal I should purchase to create this exact same look on my dafs?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/platforms/daffodile-160mm-18811.html


----------



## PeepToe

myu3160 said:


> My apologizes if this question has been asked before but, could anyone shed some light as to which color crystal I should purchase to create this exact same look on my dafs?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/platforms/daffodile-160mm-18811.html


Those are Jet Hematite crystals


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you bling!!!!!
> 
> My next project will be *Sapphire AB Pigalle Plato 120mm*!!!!



That. Will. Be. Stunning. Can't. Wait.


----------



## myu3160

PeepToe said:


> Those are Jet Hematite crystals



Thank you PeepToe! So would it be these? http://beads.artbeads.com/search?w=ss16+hematite


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks dessye! Super excited!!!


----------



## diamondhalo

RedDuchess said:


> No, I got my Bolota strassed in Volcano and they turned out lovely




Thanks Duchess! You sealed the deal for me.. I'll post some pictures when I'm finished. I really really appreciate your answer - I've been dithering for months.... a most upsetting situation for a Virgo.


----------



## kisenian

hi ladies! does anybody know which swarovski flatback sizes are used on louboutins? i saw somewhere that it was 6ss, 8ss, 12ss and 16ss. can anybody help confirm? 

TIA!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! I have finished 1 of my Maggies!
> 
> _*Anthra Maggies, silver shade crystals on Africa Grey Suede*_....
> 
> I am using 8, 9, 10, 16, 20.... with E6000



oh wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love them


----------



## mjsbeauty

Can anyone give me the site to order the crystals . I want the black but I forgot the name , also can you give me the size that cl use on his daf ? I want to do some black rosettas


----------



## PeepToe

Crazy question. But can you dye calf hair? Like say from white to black? I would never do this myself...definitely have a professional do it if it can be done!!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Does anybody know the color of the crystals on nakedmosher2of3 lady zeppa strass? She posted in her love of strass..walk down memory lane thread.  They look green to me in the pictures.  TIA ladies!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

What do you ladies think of jet hematite crystals on the suede portion of the Asteroids?


----------



## Dessye

mjsbeauty said:


> Can anyone give me the site to order the crystals . I want the black but I forgot the name , also can you give me the size that cl use on his daf ? I want to do some black rosettas



www.dreamtimecreations.com

Jet hematite.  Sizes, I'm not sure, someone else will have to chime in


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Crazy question. But can you dye calf hair? Like say from white to black? I would never do this myself...definitely have a professional do it if it can be done!!



I would think that you can since calf hair is already dyed anyways.  But I'm just guessing.


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> I would think that you can since calf hair is already dyed anyways.  But I'm just guessing.


I was kind of thinking the same thing. I wonder how it would look. They would be quite an investment going in so I am afraid to take the plunge :wondering


----------



## kisenian

just placed an order of crystal ABs to strass my black VPs! they should be here tomorrow so im going to start painting today!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shontel said:


> I am interested in knowing everyone's technique as well! I finished my first pair a few weeks ago. I put glue on a section on the shoe and then started adding the crystals to that section.


 
I do the same thing.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> *Anthra Maggies 140mm*
> Strass Toe box
> Silver Shade 2028
> Sizes 7, 9, 12, 16, 20
> E6000 Glue


 
These are fab!


----------



## mjsbeauty

Dessye said:


> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com
> 
> Jet hematite. Sizes, I'm not sure, someone else will have to chime in


 that and hopefully  they will


----------



## myu3160

Dreamtimecreations doesn't have the exact sizes that CL uses on his strassed creations, would getting the next size crystal up/down be a big diff? 

CL uses SS16, SS12, SS8, SS6. If I used SS9, SS7 or SS5 instead of SS8 and SS6 would it make a big difference? If not which 2 sizes should I choose? Can anyone shed some light on this please?

Also, are there any other sites that offer the SS8 and SS6 in Jet Hematite?


----------



## BoriquaNina

The reason you can't find the Swarovski flatbacks in sizes 8 and 6 is because CL uses hot fix crystals and Swarovski primarily produces Hot Fix in even numbers and Flatbacks  (glue on) in odd numbers when you get to the smaller sizes.  It kind of drives the perfectionist in me crazy! LOL

If you use SS9,7 & 5 they will look perfectly fine! The differences between sizes is .1-.3mm. Nothing noticable! 



myu3160 said:


> Dreamtimecreations doesn't have the exact sizes that CL uses on his strassed creations, would getting the next size crystal up/down be a big diff?
> 
> CL uses SS16, SS12, SS8, SS6. If I used SS9, SS7 or SS5 instead of SS8 and SS6 would it make a big difference? If not which 2 sizes should I choose? Can anyone shed some light on this please?
> 
> Also, are there any other sites that offer the SS8 and SS6 in Jet Hematite?


----------



## myu3160

BoriquaNina said:


> The reason you can't find the Swarovski flatbacks in sizes 8 and 6 is because CL uses hot fix crystals and Swarovski primarily produces Hot Fix in even numbers and Flatbacks  (glue on) in odd numbers when you get to the smaller sizes.  It kind of drives the perfectionist in me crazy! LOL
> 
> If you use SS9,7 & 5 they will look perfectly fine! The differences between sizes is .1-.3mm. Nothing noticable!



BoriquaNina you are amazing my dear!! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## eve415

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished these xxxxxxxxx


You really did an amazing job with these. If you don't mind sharing, I want to spike some boots....where did you get the spikes and studs from and what sizes are they?


----------



## kisenian

BoriquaNina said:


> The reason you can't find the Swarovski flatbacks in sizes 8 and 6 is because CL uses hot fix crystals and Swarovski primarily produces Hot Fix in even numbers and Flatbacks  (glue on) in odd numbers when you get to the smaller sizes.  It kind of drives the perfectionist in me crazy! LOL
> 
> If you use SS9,7 & 5 they will look perfectly fine! The differences between sizes is .1-.3mm. Nothing noticable!



thanks for posting this! it helps tremendously!


----------



## BoriquaNina

No problem ladies! Enjoy your projects!!! 


myu3160 said:


> BoriquaNina you are amazing my dear!! Thank you so much for your help!





kisenian said:


> thanks for posting this! it helps tremendously!


----------



## Dessye

kisenian said:


> just placed an order of crystal ABs to strass my black VPs! they should be here tomorrow so im going to start painting today!


----------



## RedDuchess

diamondhalo said:


> Thanks Duchess! You sealed the deal for me.. I'll post some pictures when I'm finished. I really really appreciate your answer - I've been dithering for months.... a most upsetting situation for a Virgo.


 
Great can't wait to see, and here is a picture of my Bolota, I didn't do them myself, paid for them to be done, PM me for the info if you'd like it


----------



## kisenian

Finished painting my black VPs yesterday! Waiting for the crystal ABs to arrive today so I can start strassing!


----------



## PeepToe

kisenian said:


> Finished painting my black VPs yesterday! Waiting for the crystal ABs to arrive today so I can start strassing!


Looks good! AB Crystals are amazing IRL. You will love it!


----------



## poppyseed

kisenian said:


> Finished painting my black VPs yesterday! Waiting for the crystal ABs to arrive today so I can start strassing!


 

They turned out great, well done! What dye did you use?


----------



## PeepToe

BoriquaNina said:


> No problem ladies! Enjoy your projects!!!


When you did your JET Daffodils, did you increase the amount of crystals that you need by a certain percentage? I want to do mine, im thinking maybe 20% more crystals than my Biancas? Or is that to much?


----------



## Dessye

kisenian said:


> Finished painting my black VPs yesterday! Waiting for the crystal ABs to arrive today so I can start strassing!



That is a great choice!  The crystal AB with be eye candy against the metallic.

ou paint with a brush right?  Any particular type of brush you'd recommend?


----------



## kisenian

PeepToe said:


> Looks good! AB Crystals are amazing IRL. You will love it!



thanks, PeepToe! I've started to strass and you're right! The colors are amazing with the AB crystals!



poppyseed said:


> They turned out great, well done! What dye did you use?



thank you! I used lumiere paint in metallic silver. 



Dessye said:


> That is a great choice!  The crystal AB with be eye candy against the metallic.
> 
> ou paint with a brush right?  Any particular type of brush you'd recommend?



yup! just used a brush. i didn't use anything that was high quality but i did use three different sizes - one that is a little less than an inch, half inch and one that is really small. the set of 3 was 3 USD. 

i would recommend that you use a brush of higher quality, though. mine were pretty cheap and the hairs kept falling out.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I want to join the fun and awesome wagon.  I bought this Prive Nappa and I wanted to do strass like you all did.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11080262714...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1413

I want to strass the entire shoes (tip and heel).  I have few questions and I wonder if you all could please provide some assistance.

1)I need to dye the shoes to have the cork heel match.  What type of paint should I be should be using?  How much paint do I need?  Where can I get them?  

2)How do I covered the tip part that has cork area where my toes land? and end of heel land?

3) How much crystal should I be ordering for the above pair size 36.5 for the following crystal sizes?
 a)ss12
 b)ss09
 c)ss07

4)Is the crystal at www.artbeads.com good quality?  If not, please help with other vendor.


----------



## crodrigue

Hi BagLadySeattle yay for embarking on your first strass project! (it's super addicting!) Here is my advise... 


1)I would paint it in Jaquard lumiere paint (maybe a dark color like purple or blue) so you can get the heel to match the rest of the shoe (be sure to tape off the shoe well so that you can nice clean lines) Lumiere can be found in some speciality craft stores or online - I have used it on both leather, patent and suede so I think cork shouldn't be a problem - it may take up to three coats (it dries very fast).

2)Paint (use a small brush) and use blue painters tape to cover the areas where you don't want the paint to go

3) I am unsure about the amount - it honestly depends on placement... however, I would suggest you use 5 sizes for the best effect. I use 20, 16, 12, 9, and 6. 

4)I have never bought crystals from this vendor so you'll have to wait for a reply from someone else on that - as long as they are original swarovski you should be good to go  

I hope this helps! PM me if you need any help. You can check out my sub-thead on the CL forum titled "my first strassing project - a follow along" it has a bunch of DIY stuff i've done. Best of luck! 



bagladyseattle said:


> I want to join the fun and awesome wagon.  I bought this Prive Nappa and I wanted to do strass like you all did.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11080262714...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I want to strass the entire shoes (tip and heel).  I have few questions and I wonder if you all could please provide some assistance.
> 
> 1)I need to dye the shoes to have the cork heel match.  What type of paint should I be should be using?  How much paint do I need?  Where can I get them?
> 
> 2)How do I covered the tip part that has cork area where my toes land? and end of heel land?
> 
> 3) How much crystal should I be ordering for the above pair size 36.5 for the following crystal sizes?
> a)ss12
> b)ss09
> c)ss07
> 
> 4)Is the crystal at www.artbeads.com good quality?  If not, please help with other vendor.


----------



## BellaShoes

RedDuchess said:


> Great can't wait to see, and here is a picture of my Bolota, I didn't do them myself, paid for them to be done, PM me for the info if you'd like it



Ohhh close up pic of the shoes please!



kisenian said:


> Finished painting my black VPs yesterday!



Fabulous! Looking forward to AB pics... I am starting my camel kid pigalle plato to sapphire AB conversion this weekend!


----------



## BoriquaNina

TBH I am not sure. I had four pairs of jet to do that month so ordered in bulk. Lol 
Normally I order around 140% of what I would for VPs





PeepToe said:


> When you did your JET Daffodils, did you increase the amount of crystals that you need by a certain percentage? I want to do mine, im thinking maybe 20% more crystals than my Biancas? Or is that to much?


----------



## crodrigue

My black CL flats are finally done! 
Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing 

TAAADAAAA!!!


----------



## myu3160

crodrigue said:


> my black cl flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> taaadaaaa!!!


wow these look amazing!! Great job!


----------



## frick&frack

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



great work...congratulations!


----------



## crodrigue

frick&frack said:


> great work...congratulations!





myu3160 said:


> wow these look amazing!! Great job!




thank you!! I cannot wait to wear them out!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Great Job! Congrats!!!


crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!


----------



## eve415

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



Congrats, they look amazing. Im really liking how volcano looks on black.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



those are fabulous!!!


----------



## crodrigue

thanks so much ladies!


----------



## chanel*liz

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



Wow!! Amazing job they are stunning!!


----------



## Laurenmosca

I am looking to have a pair of louboutins strassed at the toe with swarsovski crystals in the NY/NJ area! recently i custom ordered a pair of silver satin very prive 120 with crystal strassing around the peep toe for my wiedding.  My order couldn't be processed as they only strass the ivory silk and i really want them in silver.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I am not sure what you mean by strassed "around the peep toe" but would recommend buying silver satin or having the ivory satin dyed and shipping them off to a strassing service to have the area you'd like strassed (assuming you aren't confident enough to DIY).


----------



## Laurenmosca

BoriquaNina said:


> I am not sure what you mean by strassed "around the peep toe" but would recommend buying silver satin or having the ivory satin dyed and shipping them off to a strassing service to have the area you'd like strassed (assuming you aren't confident enough to DIY).



I mean having the crystals put around the toe of the shoe.  Do you know of any good strassing services?


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

HI everyone! Im considering strassing a pair of flats I saw on ebay....The only thing is they are pony hair...Would you be able to even strass them or glitter them? I really dislike the print underneath because It's a army style green camouflage that wouldn't work with my wardrobe..Thanks


----------



## Emma4790

How many crystals would you think I would need for size 37 biancas. I ordered about 6000 over 5 crystals sizes; should I get more?


----------



## Emma4790

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> HI everyone! Im considering strassing a pair of flats I saw on ebay....The only thing is they are pony hair...Would you be able to even strass them or glitter them? I really dislike the print underneath because It's a army style green camouflage that wouldn't work with my wardrobe..Thanks



I dont think you could glue anything to the hair. I think even glitter would look awkward and lumpy, and would probably fall off pretty quick. Maybe someone else could confirm it....??
But I think you could probably dye the hair black?? Black pony hair flats would be pretty cute


----------



## samina

crodrigue said:


> thanks so much ladies!


Wow they look amazing!!!! Well done xxx


----------



## vhdos

I may be embarking on my third strass job.  I just won a pair of CLs on EBay.  I'm not sure what style they are.  They look like NPs (120 heel), they are entirely made of dark cork except for an area over the toe box that has open loops of metallic gold leather.  I'm thinking of strassing them all in gold crystals and maybe leaving the metallic gold leather as is.  I'm guessing I will need to paint them gold first.  Suggestions for a good paint that will work well over cork?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I would never touch an exotic skin or animal hair, etc.  It just isn't ideal IMO.



Emma4790 said:


> I dont think you could glue anything to the hair. I think even glitter would look awkward and lumpy, and would probably fall off pretty quick. Maybe someone else could confirm it....??
> But I think you could probably dye the hair black?? Black pony hair flats would be pretty cute


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Love them!  

What did you do to the soles?  I think I asked you before, but did you sand them and repaint them?  What color/brand paint did you use?  I've read that Bijou Red (I think) is the way to go without vibram-ing.  I'd love to hear your thoughts...



crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

oh crodrigue, the volcano look amazing!


----------



## Dessye

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!


----------



## poppyseed

vhdos said:


> I may be embarking on my third strass job. I just won a pair of CLs on EBay. I'm not sure what style they are. They look like NPs (120 heel), they are entirely made of dark cork except for an area over the toe box that has open loops of metallic gold leather. I'm thinking of strassing them all in gold crystals and maybe leaving the metallic gold leather as is. I'm guessing I will need to paint them gold first. Suggestions for a good paint that will work well over cork?


 

Could they be the Moyen Empire...? I think other ladies here were happy the results of Lumiere and they do nice metalics


----------



## crodrigue

thank you ladies!!


----------



## crodrigue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Love them!
> 
> What did you do to the soles?  I think I asked you before, but did you sand them and repaint them?  What color/brand paint did you use?  I've read that Bijou Red (I think) is the way to go without vibram-ing.  I'd love to hear your thoughts...



Thank you! 
I sanded and used a custom blend of acrylic paints (several colors to get the right shade)


----------



## vhdos

poppyseed said:


> Could they be the Moyen Empire...? I think other ladies here were happy the results of Lumiere and they do nice metalics



Nope, not Moyen Empire.
I will post pics when they arrive and look into the Lumiere.  Thanks


----------



## bagladyseattle

vhdos said:


> Nope, not Moyen Empire.
> I will post pics when they arrive and look into the Lumiere.  Thanks



vhdos, I got a pair with cork too.  I don't know when mine arrived but I don't want to paint them as well.  Please do let us know which paint work best for cork heels.


----------



## bagladyseattle

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!




It looks fabulous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I have not even received my first pair from the seller for this project yet I purchased 2nd pair today already.  Look what you all get me into?!?!

I got YoYo 85 in dark red wine color.  Should I pain this in black and do Jet Hematite or Cosmojet?  I like black because it's versatile which I can wear to business dinner or after work for a drinks. Or should I leave the color as is and do Fire Opal or Light Siam?  Any suggestion?


----------



## vhdos

bagladyseattle said:


> vhdos, I got a pair with cork too.  I don't know when mine arrived but I don't want to paint them as well.  Please do let us know which paint work best for cork heels.



I'm a little nervous working with cork, but the metallic leather on the toe box seemed like it would go so well with crystals.  I have already done a pair of patent NPs in "Crystal AB" color.  This time around, I think I want a more true gold color.  Does anyone have any crystal color suggestions?  The "Jonquil" or the "Crystal Golden Shadow" seem to match a true metallic gold the best.  The shoes should arrive in the next couple of days and I'll post some pics for opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

vhdos said:


> I'm a little nervous working with cork, but the metallic leather on the toe box seemed like it would go so well with crystals. I have already done a pair of patent NPs in "Crystal AB" color. This time around, I think I want a more true gold color. Does anyone have any crystal color suggestions? The "Jonquil" or the "Crystal Golden Shadow" seem to match a true metallic gold the best. The shoes should arrive in the next couple of days and I'll post some pics for opinions. Thanks!


 

What about Aurum? I think there are some photos of VPs in the ref DIY thread that one of the ladies have done.


----------



## vhdos

poppyseed said:


> What about Aurum? I think there are some photos of VPs in the ref DIY thread that one of the ladies have done.



Ooohhh!  I saw the pics after doing a search and that is definitely what I'm thinking.  I have a swarovski crystal color chart and Aurum is not on there???  Where can I purchase them?


----------



## poppyseed

vhdos said:


> Ooohhh! I saw the pics after doing a search and that is definitely what I'm thinking. I have a swarovski crystal color chart and Aurum is not on there??? Where can I purchase them?


 

I think it might be a newish shade, so that would explain why it's not on your chart...
Dreamtime creations definitely sell it (www.dreamtimecreations.com)
It's amazing in the photos right, must be so shiny in real life


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



suuuuper!!! they look great! excelet job


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

RedDuchess said:


> Great can't wait to see, and here is a picture of my Bolota, I didn't do them myself, paid for them to be done, PM me for the info if you'd like it
> 
> View attachment 1556934



its volcano strass? wow!!


----------



## vhdos

poppyseed said:


> I think it might be a newish shade, so that would explain why it's not on your chart...
> Dreamtime creations definitely sell it (www.dreamtimecreations.com)
> It's amazing in the photos right, must be so shiny in real life



Thanks for the info.  I will definitely check into that.  Of course, I have to wait until my shoes are in hand - I've never actually seen them in person.  If I leave the metallic leather area over the toe box unstrassed, I'll want to find a good crystal color match.  I'm so excited to have another strass project


----------



## pakcola

Has anyone tried to strass on mesh?


----------



## Dessye

pakcola said:


> Has anyone tried to strass on mesh?


 
No but I'm pretty sure it's possible.  CL has strassed on lace and I believe (but maybe I'm wrong) that the Kryptonite has strass on mesh.  It's a great idea   Just don't use hot fix crystals


----------



## Dessye

Thanks to having been inspired by *PeepToe*  I've decided that my first DIY project (LP sling black miniglitter wth red tip) will be jet hematite crystals with fire oral strass tip!   I'm so excited.

Trying to order crystals now but I'm having to order from multiple sources since no one source has enough crystals for my project


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Thanks to having been inspired by *PeepToe*  I've decided that my first DIY project (LP sling black miniglitter wth red tip) will be jet hematite crystals with fire oral strass tip!   I'm so excited.
> 
> Trying to order crystals now but I'm having to order from multiple sources since no one source has enough crystals for my project


I can not wait to see it!! I want to to a LP sling so bad but I can not find any in my size ever!!! 

Where are you ordering from? I always order from Dreamtime Creations because they are generally the cheapest and use the code rhinestone and you will get 10% off! They have only not had enough once and they shipped it pretty quickly after the first shipment.


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I can not wait to see it!! I want to to a LP sling so bad but I can not find any in my size ever!!!
> 
> Where are you ordering from? I always order from Dreamtime Creations because they are generally the cheapest and use the code rhinestone and you will get 10% off! They have only not had enough once and they shipped it pretty quickly after the first shipment.



I'm ordering from FusionBeads.com.  They are more expensive.  I'll try Dreamtime Creations too! Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

They arrived today:





So, they are a dark, flecked cork (the whole shoe) with an area of metallic gold leather over the toe box.  I was thinking about strassing the whole shoe, but leaving the gold leather as is.  The "Crystal Golden Shadow" colored crystals are a nice match with the metallic gold leather.  I'm not even sure if I would need to paint the cork underneath?  My crystal placement is very close together and the cork underneath is a nice, neutral color that is actually a pretty good match.  I'm wondering though if I would need to paint for better crystal adhesion?  Has anyone strassed directly over cork?  Do the crystals hold okay?  I guess that painting would also give me a nice, smooth surface too.  Strassing directly over the cork might be a bit bumpy and uneven.  Any thoughts and advice is appreciated


----------



## yakusoku.af

crodrigue said:


> My black CL flats are finally done!
> Volcano strass & complete sole refurbishing
> 
> TAAADAAAA!!!



Gorgeous! How many crystals did you end up using? I'm planning on ordering meridian blue for my ballet flats but I have no idea how many I need.


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> They arrived today:
> View attachment 1562736
> 
> 
> View attachment 1562737
> 
> So, they are a dark, flecked cork (the whole shoe) with an area of metallic gold leather over the toe box. I was thinking about strassing the whole shoe, but leaving the gold leather as is. The "Crystal Golden Shadow" colored crystals are a nice match with the metallic gold leather. I'm not even sure if I would need to paint the cork underneath? My crystal placement is very close together and the cork underneath is a nice, neutral color that is actually a pretty good match. I'm wondering though if I would need to paint for better crystal adhesion? Has anyone strassed directly over cork? Do the crystals hold okay? I guess that painting would also give me a nice, smooth surface too. Strassing directly over the cork might be a bit bumpy and uneven. Any thoughts and advice is appreciated


 
Ah!  These are Haute Serrure.  These will be great for strassing! 

Is the cork surface plain or glazed?  I would think that plain cork would be good to begin with because of the irregular surface.  More nooks and crannies for glue to seep into.  I'm with you when it comes to leaving the gold alone.  But I'd stay away from larger sized crystals like SS20 (maybe even SS16??) since the strass might protrude too far above the gold specchio part.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I just learned the style name today  I agree with you on the larger size crystals - I planned on sticking with the small to medium sizes.  Would you paint them first?  Someone suggested a Lumiere in metallic gold.  I'm pretty sure that I'm going to go with the "Crystal Golden Shadow" colored crystals.  It's gold, but has a nice smokey tint to it, which would go nicely with the cork underneath (unless I paint).


----------



## Shoekrazy

vhdos said:
			
		

> I'm a little nervous working with cork, but the metallic leather on the toe box seemed like it would go so well with crystals.  I have already done a pair of patent NPs in "Crystal AB" color.  This time around, I think I want a more true gold color.  Does anyone have any crystal color suggestions?  The "Jonquil" or the "Crystal Golden Shadow" seem to match a true metallic gold the best.  The shoes should arrive in the next couple of days and I'll post some pics for opinions.  Thanks!



Where can i buy in stock pigalles hot pink sz 39 pllleeaassee someone


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> ^Yes, I just learned the style name today  I agree with you on the larger size crystals - I planned on sticking with the small to medium sizes.  Would you paint them first?  Someone suggested a Lumiere in metallic gold.  I'm pretty sure that I'm going to go with the "Crystal Golden Shadow" colored crystals.  It's gold, but has a nice smokey tint to it, which would go nicely with the cork underneath (unless I paint).



:giggles:  You're asking the wrong person if you should paint!  I have yet to start a strass project myself!  I doubt it will make much difference though if you prefer very close crystal placement but you're right if Crystal Golden Shadow has a smoky tint to it (have not seen it IRL) then I wouldn't bother Lumiering it.  A slightly darker background will make the crystals stand out more anyway.  This is why I just love Volcano on a black background!


----------



## shontel

Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em! 

Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.  

Before:




After:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago. I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275


 
OMG they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bsmadd01

shontel said:
			
		

> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:



I think I'm in love ! Wow you did an amazing job!! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## myu3160

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



Gorgeous!!!! These look amazing!! Congrats on the fab new pair!!


----------



## eve415

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



Awesome job and they look super sexy on you!!!


----------



## IFFAH

*shontel*, you have done a meticulous excellent task! They're both equally perfect.


----------



## DariaD

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272



They are absolutely beautiful! 
Looking so good with your skin color, congrats with finishing those!

I would personally paint the toe as well... Will the paint make it crusty and uncomfortable or it will be still tolerable?


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago. I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275


 

Wow they look fabulous!
I agree with Daria - paint the toe, I think it would match better the shades of the stones than black. Do you have a photo of the shoes after just the paint job - I wonder how the dye works on suede - does it look "painted"? Does it ruin the softness of the suede?


----------



## vhdos

Shoekrazy said:


> Where can i buy in stock pigalles hot pink sz 39 pllleeaassee someone



I'm not sure why you are quoting me to ask this question
If you post your question in the help-me-find-this thread, you'll probably get more response


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



*shontel* ,Stunning! You did an excelent job


----------



## vhdos

DariaD said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!
> Looking so good with your skin color, congrats with finishing those!
> 
> I would personally paint the toe as well... Will the paint make it crusty and uncomfortable or it will be still tolerable?



I agree - paint the toe.  Lumiere paint is flexible and not supposed to get crusty/flakey.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



Great job!!! They look fabulous!


----------



## shontel

THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH!!!!! I love this thread.  I stalked it for months before I plunged into the strassing world.  I'm excited about strassing another pair.  

ITA with *DariaD*, *Poppyseed*, and *Vhdos*: I will paint the toe.  Although the paint does make the suede less soft/luxurious and more leather-like, I agree that Lumiere is flexible, so it shouldn't cause a crusty/crumbly look.

Here are pictures of the shoes with 3 coats of Lumiere.







dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG they are gorgeous!!!!





Bsmadd01 said:


> I think I'm in love ! Wow you did an amazing job!! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





myu3160 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! These look amazing!! Congrats on the fab new pair!!





eve415 said:


> Awesome job and they look super sexy on you!!!





IFFAH said:


> *shontel*, you have done a meticulous excellent task! They're both equally perfect.





DariaD said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!
> Looking so good with your skin color, congrats with finishing those!
> 
> I would personally paint the toe as well... Will the paint make it crusty and uncomfortable or it will be still tolerable?





poppyseed said:


> Wow they look fabulous!
> I agree with Daria - paint the toe, I think it would match better the shades of the stones than black. Do you have a photo of the shoes after just the paint job - I wonder how the dye works on suede - does it look "painted"? Does it ruin the softness of the suede?





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *shontel* ,Stunning! You did an excelent job





vhdos said:


> I agree - paint the toe.  Lumiere paint is flexible and not supposed to get crusty/flakey.





dirtyaddiction said:


> Great job!!! They look fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!



volcano crystals are just incredible!  they look great on you.


----------



## 05_sincere

shontel said:
			
		

> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:



I love volcano strass those look amazing


----------



## BellaShoes

*shontel*!!!! They are fantastic!!!!! And I am sure they are driving our *dezy* nuts, she is waiting on update pics for her suede AD's she is having strassed with Volcano!!!


----------



## shontel

:giggles:


BellaShoes said:


> *shontel*!!!! They are fantastic!!!!! And I am sure they are driving our *dezy* nuts, she is waiting on update pics for her suede AD's she is having strassed with Volcano!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Volcano strass,* Shontel*!!
Do you mind sharing the whole process?  

Amount of crystals, paint and all that?


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



  Amazing!!!!


----------



## shontel

I ordered *SWAROVSKI 2058 * *XILION ROSE ENHANCED* *Rhinestones FlatBack *crystals in sizes *5mm, 7mm, 10mm, 16mm and 20mm* from www.dreamtimecreations.com (lowest price).  

I ordered 9000+ crystals and used atleast 8000 of them.

I initially went to my local Michaels for the Lumiere but they didn't have any.  They did however have GemTac glue.  I ended up getting the Lumiere paint from an arts and crafts store called Pearl.  I also got the blue painters tape and from Pearl.

HTH!



lolitablue said:


> Love the Volcano strass,* Shontel*!!
> Do you mind sharing the whole process?
> 
> Amount of crystals, paint and all that?


----------



## lolitablue

shontel said:


> I ordered *SWAROVSKI 2058 **XILION ROSE ENHANCED* *Rhinestones FlatBack *crystals in sizes *5mm, 7mm, 10mm, 16mm and 20mm* from http://www.dreamtimecreations.com (lowest price).
> 
> I ordered 9000+ crystals and used atleast 8000 of them.
> 
> I initially went to my local Michaels for the Lumiere but they didn't have any. They did however have GemTac glue. I ended up getting the Lumiere paint from an arts and crafts store called Pearl. I also got the blue painters tape and from Pearl.
> 
> HTH!


 
Yes, it does!! I dream of the volcano effect!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Bsmadd01

Okay I'm just considering strassing. I have ordered black patent flats off eBay. They are a size 39. About how many crystals do I need? And are they called volcano when I try to order. I've been trying to read this whole thread but there is so much and I get distracted by all the pretty shoes


----------



## vhdos

shontel said:


> THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH!!!!! I love this thread.  I stalked it for months before I plunged into the strassing world.  I'm excited about strassing another pair.
> 
> ITA with *DariaD*, *Poppyseed*, and *Vhdos*: I will paint the toe.  Although the paint does make the suede less soft/luxurious and more leather-like, I agree that Lumiere is flexible, so it shouldn't cause a crusty/crumbly look.
> 
> Here are pictures of the shoes with 3 coats of Lumiere.
> 
> View attachment 1564091



Was the Lumiere easy to work with?  I'm still debating on whether or not I can use it on cork?


----------



## shontel

Thanks, Dessye! 

Bsmadd01- I am no expert, but I wouldn't recommend strassing patent on your first go around.  I know some TPF'ers have done it, and have even used nail polish remover/acetone to make the shoe surface more adhesive to the glue.  However, IMO it is best to strass suede or satin or leather first. 

Vhdos- Lumiere is great.  It came highly recommended by a few loverly strassing queens in this thread (that's why i used it).  I'm not sure how it works on cork though, but if you search "cork" in this thread, a few posts will pop up.  Apparently, cork is strassable. 

HTH! 


Dessye said:


> Amazing!!!!


 


Bsmadd01 said:


> Okay I'm just considering strassing. I have ordered black patent flats off eBay. They are a size 39. About how many crystals do I need? And are they called volcano when I try to order. I've been trying to read this whole thread but there is so much and I get distracted by all the pretty shoes


 


vhdos said:


> Was the Lumiere easy to work with? I'm still debating on whether or not I can use it on cork?


----------



## Lola.Coco

shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275



OMGGGGG Stunning!!!! Awesome job! Ugh, if only I trusted myself to start a DIY and actually finish it...all you girls on this thread are so inspiring! Maybe one day....


----------



## vhdos

Okay, I had an odd thought today.  I went to my local Michaels to check out some options for my latest strass project (cork haute serrure).  Initially, I thought that utilizing a metalic gold Lumiere was my best option.  This may sound crazy, but has anyone used Sharpie markers in DIY projects?  They have so many different markers these days (water based, oil based, etc.).  They have a metallic gold marker and I thought about what great control you'd have with a marker vs. a paint brush.  Also, I don't need to completely cover the cork underneath.  Because it's a neutral color (and because my crystal placement is very close together), I was thinking that just a nice "wash" of metallic gold would be nice before crystal placement.  What do you guys think?  I have no doubt that a Sharpie could give me the metallic color I want, but do you think that it would be permanent?  Do you think it would interfere with the adhesive?


----------



## heiress-ox

Potentially purchasing a DIY pair to strass... they will be in Pink Patent.. 2 questions;
1) What colour stones do you think would look best on a hot pink base
2) How difficult is it to strass patent - bearing in mind it'll be my first strass job, should I stay away?


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> Okay, I had an odd thought today. I went to my local Michaels to check out some options for my latest strass project (cork haute serrure). Initially, I thought that utilizing a metalic gold Lumiere was my best option. This may sound crazy, but has anyone used Sharpie markers in DIY projects? They have so many different markers these days (water based, oil based, etc.). They have a metallic gold marker and I thought about what great control you'd have with a marker vs. a paint brush. Also, I don't need to completely cover the cork underneath. Because it's a neutral color (and because my crystal placement is very close together), I was thinking that just a nice "wash" of metallic gold would be nice before crystal placement. What do you guys think? I have no doubt that a Sharpie could give me the metallic color I want, but do you think that it would be permanent? Do you think it would interfere with the adhesive?


 
I have used a superfine metallic gold Sharpie for another DIY project but not for shoes.  TBH, the pen didn't run all that smoothly all the time and occasionally blotted when I had to press harder


----------



## shontel

IMHO, you should stay away from strassing patent as your first project.  I found that some of my crystals were stubborn about staying affixed to SUEDE---I can't imagine how much worse it would have been with patent. 



heiress-ox said:


> Potentially purchasing a DIY pair to strass... they will be in Pink Patent.. 2 questions;
> 1) What colour stones do you think would look best on a hot pink base
> 2) How difficult is it to strass patent - bearing in mind it'll be my first strass job, should I stay away?


----------



## samina

Wow shontel congrats on ur strass project they look amazing!!!


Has anyone tried to strass a heel that has been scuffed??
Should I paint over the scuffing or get it repaired?

It's laminito purple so kinda hard to match the colour was thinkn to paint it with a copper/rustic lumier paint
And then strass just the heel?


----------



## shontel

In addition to Dessye's note, I wonder whether the color from the Sharpie would eventually fade--especially with increased exposure to light.  Just a thought.  I promise, the brushes and paint with Lumiere is super easy.  



Dessye said:


> I have used a superfine metallic gold Sharpie for another DIY project but not for shoes. TBH, the pen didn't run all that smoothly all the time and occasionally blotted when I had to press harder


 


vhdos said:


> Okay, I had an odd thought today. I went to my local Michaels to check out some options for my latest strass project (cork haute serrure). Initially, I thought that utilizing a metalic gold Lumiere was my best option. This may sound crazy, but has anyone used Sharpie markers in DIY projects? They have so many different markers these days (water based, oil based, etc.). They have a metallic gold marker and I thought about what great control you'd have with a marker vs. a paint brush. Also, I don't need to completely cover the cork underneath. Because it's a neutral color (and because my crystal placement is very close together), I was thinking that just a nice "wash" of metallic gold would be nice before crystal placement. What do you guys think? I have no doubt that a Sharpie could give me the metallic color I want, but do you think that it would be permanent? Do you think it would interfere with the adhesive?


----------



## shontel

Thank you, Samina.  



samina said:


> Wow shontel congrats on ur strass project they look amazing!!!


----------



## vhdos

heiress-ox said:


> Potentially purchasing a DIY pair to strass... they will be in Pink Patent.. 2 questions;
> 1) What colour stones do you think would look best on a hot pink base
> 2) How difficult is it to strass patent - bearing in mind it'll be my first strass job, should I stay away?



My very first strass job was patent and I had no issues.  Now that I think about it, my second strass had patent on it too.  I applied very small areas of E6000 adhesive, picked up the crystals with a jewel setter and placed them on the adhesive, and then pressed them all down with a clean toothpick.  It was fairly easy - time-consuming, but easy.  I haven't had much crystal loss.  Maybe just a few here and there.  I keep back-up crystals for replacement if need be.  I would highly recommend patent for strassing


----------



## vhdos

Dessye said:


> I have used a superfine metallic gold Sharpie for another DIY project but not for shoes.  TBH, the pen didn't run all that smoothly all the time and occasionally blotted when I had to press harder



Yes, I thought about that, but I don't really need an even finish under the crystals.  I place my crystals very close together, so you barely see what's underneath.  I thought that just having a metallic sheen as a base would be slightly better that the cork color (although, I'm not opposed to just leaving the cork as is and strassing directly on top of it).


----------



## shontel

Hmmm...maybe I will try the E6000 adhesive on my next strass project. 
That stuff must be tough! :boxing:



vhdos said:


> My very first strass job was patent and I had no issues. Now that I think about it, my second strass had patent on it too. I applied very small areas of E6000 adhesive, picked up the crystals with a jewel setter and placed them on the adhesive, and then pressed them all down with a clean toothpick. It was fairly easy - time-consuming, but easy. I haven't had much crystal loss. Maybe just a few here and there. I keep back-up crystals for replacement if need be. I would highly recommend patent for strassing


----------



## BoriquaNina

Good job! The volcano crystal looks spectacular on your skin tone! Congrats!!





shontel said:


> Hey Girls! As you may recall, I finished these--my first strass project--a few weeks ago.  I'm updating mod pictures as promised. I hope you all like em!
> 
> Anyhow, I painted the black suede with Lumiere purple mettalic, but I did not paint the toe. (I wanted to keep the soft suede.) But now I am wondering whether I should just paint the black toe area as well.  Decisions decisions.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1563271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563275


----------



## bagladyseattle

Has anyone work with velvet before?  Can you please share your experience?  Does the crystal stay intact?


----------



## vhdos

shontel said:


> In addition to Dessye's note, I wonder whether the color from the Sharpie would eventually fade--especially with increased exposure to light.  Just a thought.  I promise, the brushes and paint with Lumiere is super easy.



Yup, this is my big concern.  I'm pretty sure that the Sharpie would work and give me the coverage that I'm looking for, but I don't know if it's a permanent solution.  I'm guessing that it would fade.  I should just go ahead with the Lumiere.


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> Yes, I thought about that, but I don't really need an even finish under the crystals.  I place my crystals very close together, so you barely see what's underneath.  I thought that just having a metallic sheen as a base would be slightly better that the cork color (although, I'm not opposed to just leaving the cork as is and strassing directly on top of it).



Well you could try a small spot on the cork and make sure the Sharpie ink doesn't seep into the cork.  Probably not though -- I imagine that the cork has some kind of a finish on it already.  Just be careful around the edges in case of blotting 

ETA: Just read your above post.  Lumiere would be safest


----------



## shontel

vhdos said:


> Yup, this is my big concern.  I'm pretty sure that the Sharpie would work and give me the coverage that I'm looking for, but I don't know if it's a permanent solution.  I'm guessing that it would fade.  I should just go ahead with the Lumiere.





Dessye said:


> Well you could try a small spot on the cork and make sure the Sharpie ink doesn't seep into the cork.  Probably not though -- I imagine that the cork has some kind of a finish on it already.  Just be careful around the edges in case of blotting
> 
> ETA: Just read your above post.  Lumiere would be safest


----------



## shontel

Thanks, BoriquaNina! Thank you especially for sharing all of your tips and your inspiring creations! 



BoriquaNina said:


> Good job! The volcano crystal looks spectacular on your skin tone! Congrats!!


----------



## kisenian

I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done! 

I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!

I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Wow! Great work!!! And you are soooo right, my back, eyes and neck!!!!


----------



## shontel

Oh my! LOVE the rose gold color!


kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.


----------



## Dessye

kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.


Wow!  Gorgeous!!   What color crystal are you using on the Pigalle?


----------



## DariaD

kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.



This is absolutely beautiful!
Please-please show us bigger pics when you're done?


----------



## vhdos

I adore rose gold!!!!  I had a pair of new Simples in rose gold and besides that they were the most uncomfortable shoes I have EVER worn, they rose gold scuffed so easily (if they hadn't been so darn uncomfortable, I would have turned them into a strass project).  
Kisenian - can you please share some details?  Did you use Lumiere to paint?  If so, what color?  What color crystals did you use?  
I was thinking of doing my next strass project (my haute serrure) in yellow gold, but maybe I could do a rose gold instead.  I have lots of rose gold jewelry  Great job on your shoes!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.



wow!!! love!!!!


----------



## kisenian

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Wow! Great work!!! And you are soooo right, my back, eyes and neck!!!!



thanks!  yes eyes hurt, too! after staring at little crystals for a while, i got a major headache! 



shontel said:


> Oh my! LOVE the rose gold color!



thank you!



DariaD said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!
> Please-please show us bigger pics when you're done?


yes! i will definitely show larger pics when i am done!



Dessye said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous!!   What color crystal are you using on the Pigalle?


thank you! for the pigalle, i am using dorado crystals! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> wow!!! love!!!!


thanks!!


----------



## kisenian

vhdos said:


> I adore rose gold!!!!  I had a pair of new Simples in rose gold and besides that they were the most uncomfortable shoes I have EVER worn, they rose gold scuffed so easily (if they hadn't been so darn uncomfortable, I would have turned them into a strass project).
> Kisenian - can you please share some details?  Did you use Lumiere to paint?  If so, what color?  What color crystals did you use?
> I was thinking of doing my next strass project (my haute serrure) in yellow gold, but maybe I could do a rose gold instead.  I have lots of rose gold jewelry  Great job on your shoes!!




thank you! i used lumiere to paint. the color is metallic bronze. i used dorado crystals. my skin tone is olive and during the summers my legs tan easily so the rose gold is perfect! 

i don't think you can go wrong either way with your haute serrure. with the dorado crystals, the overall look becomes more bronze than gold. i can't wait to see what you decide to do!


----------



## heiress-ox

shontel said:


> IMHO, you should stay away from strassing patent as your first project.  I found that some of my crystals were stubborn about staying affixed to SUEDE---I can't imagine how much worse it would have been with patent.





vhdos said:


> My very first strass job was patent and I had no issues.  Now that I think about it, my second strass had patent on it too.  I applied very small areas of E6000 adhesive, picked up the crystals with a jewel setter and placed them on the adhesive, and then pressed them all down with a clean toothpick.  It was fairly easy - time-consuming, but easy.  I haven't had much crystal loss.  Maybe just a few here and there.  I keep back-up crystals for replacement if need be.  I would highly recommend patent for strassing



Thanks for your input ladies, it's been most helpful!
Vhdos - did you scuff up or sand the patent before affixing the crystals to make the surface rougher/easier for the crystals to stick? Or even paint over it, or did you just strass as is? Sorry for all the annoying questions!



kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.



Those all look fabulous, I love the rose gold coloring of the pigalles


----------



## kisenian

hi everyone! i want to start a DIY project using spikes. does anybody know what the spike lengths are on the pigalili? also, does anyone know where you can purchase 3-sided pyramids? thanks in advance!


----------



## vhdos

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks for your input ladies, it's been most helpful!
> Vhdos - did you scuff up or sand the patent before affixing the crystals to make the surface rougher/easier for the crystals to stick? Or even paint over it, or did you just strass as is? Sorry for all the annoying questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Those all look fabulous, I love the rose gold coloring of the pigalles



Your questions are not annoying at all - I have tons myself when it comes to my current strass project.  
To answer your question, no, I left the patent as is.  No paint, no sanding, etc.  The whole project utilized E6000, lots of crystals (more than I initially thought - I actually had to buy 3 more rounds of crystals while working on the project), plenty of toothpicks, and SEVERAL hours.  I actually completed my project in about 4 days, but I worked on them a lot (I am a SAHM).  I wore them only 2 days after completing them, which I think contributed to a small crystal loss (I think I lost about 6 crystals the first time I wore them).  If I had to guess, I'd say that they weren't completely dry yet because now when i wear them, I don't typically lose any.


----------



## Bsmadd01

vhdos said:
			
		

> Your questions are not annoying at all - I have tons myself when it comes to my current strass project.
> To answer your question, no, I left the patent as is.  No paint, no sanding, etc.  The whole project utilized E6000, lots of crystals (more than I initially thought - I actually had to buy 3 more rounds of crystals while working on the project), plenty of toothpicks, and SEVERAL hours.  I actually completed my project in about 4 days, but I worked on them a lot (I am a SAHM).  I wore them only 2 days after completing them, which I think contributed to a small crystal loss (I think I lost about 6 crystals the first time I wore them).  If I had to guess, I'd say that they weren't completely dry yet because now when i wear them, I don't typically lose any.



Would you say it is more difficult to strass patent? I just ordered a paid and they are patent just because I couldn't find black flats in my size on eBay. And these popped up for such a great price I couldn't resist. Plus i was getting impatient looking at all of these beautiful DIY projects

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vhdos

^The only other material I've strassed on is fabric.  I would not say that strassing on patent was any more difficult than the fabric.  I really don't understand why some people consider patent to be more difficult?  What exactly is supposed to be difficult about it?  I didn't have any trouble with crystal placement or with crystals staying affixed.  It was a pretty easy process and I had no issues with it at all.


----------



## Bsmadd01

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^The only other material I've strassed on is fabric.  I would not say that strassing on patent was any more difficult than the fabric.  I really don't understand why some people consider patent to be more difficult?  What exactly is supposed to be difficult about it?  I didn't have any trouble with crystal placement or with crystals staying affixed.  It was a pretty easy process and I had no issues with it at all.



Okay great thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PeepToe

Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!! 

The first picture is the truest color


----------



## chanel*liz

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color


 

wow, STUNNING!


----------



## chanel*liz

kisenian said:


> I made some progress with my DIYs. This is definitely not for anyone who has a weak back, hands and tush. I am in so much pain and only half way done!
> 
> I painted my black VPs silver a couple weeks ago and strassed with crystal AB. They turned out so well I decided to buy a pair of black pigalles and paint them rose gold/bronze. It matches my skin tone so perfectly and I am in love!!
> 
> I went heavier on the crystals for the VPs and lighter for the pigalles.


 
these are looking amazing! i love, love love the rose gold


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color



Wow, you are a MACHINE!!!!   You must have four hands


----------



## CocoB

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color



WOOOOOOW! Those are stunning!


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:


> wow, STUNNING!


 Thank you!



Dessye said:


> Wow, you are a MACHINE!!!!   You must have four hands


  Sometimes I need them



CocoB said:


> WOOOOOOW! Those are stunning!


 Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color



pink crystals?  I'm in heaven!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stunning! I've been dying to strass something pink. Well done!


PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color


----------



## kisenian

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color



beautiful job!! i love that color!


----------



## LadyofSole

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color


OMG!! So beautiful!! I need a pair of pink shoes now!! You have inspired my next strass project!


----------



## mommywithstyle

All of the DIY look AMAZING!!! I definitely want to attempt a DIY soon.  Here's a link to a great rhinestone guy that I buy rhinestones from.  I was comparing prices to some of the other sites posted here and he seems to be a little cheaper.  HTH!  http://rhinestoneguy.com/


----------



## PeepToe

frick&frack said:


> pink crystals?  I'm in heaven!!!






BoriquaNina said:


> Stunning! I've been dying to strass something pink. Well done!


Thank you! I'm surprised that there are not more pink strass jobs on here! 



LadyofSole said:


> OMG!! So beautiful!! I need a pair of pink shoes now!! You have inspired my next strass project!


 Thanks!



kisenian said:


> beautiful job!! i love that color!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello, talented people! 

I have an odd dye question: is it possible to mix Tarrago dyes? I'm trying to get a rose gold color (similar to Brian Atwood's rose gold), and I'm wondering if it's achievable?

TIA!!


----------



## Nolia

PeepToe said:


> Progress shot on an Indian pink Bianca!!!
> 
> The first picture is the truest color



Stunnnnnnnnnnnning, Peep!!  Those look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Nolia

Also, does anyone know if I could strass right on top of glitter?


----------



## kisenian

Nolia said:


> Also, does anyone know if I could strass right on top of glitter?



I'm actually going to strass on top of glitter. I believe some cls are strass on glitter but mine look more glittery so my plan is to sand it down a little and seal it before strassing.


----------



## BoriquaNina

You can strass right on top of the glitter without a problem! 



Nolia said:


> Also, does anyone know if I could strass right on top of glitter?


----------



## gymangel812

ok i want to do a diy very mix but have a few questions.

i'm thinking black but already have black/black spiked LPs. black makes me think the VM will be easier to wear. 

i'm considering using a banane instead to make them more wearable, but when i think about it, is 10mm gonna make much of a difference?? they are a bit cheaper though.

my color choices for banane are: black patent/suede (these would cost me about ~250 more), mandarin (orange-y red, this is probably a no go because i have fire opal strass VPs) or navy suede. could i use navy suede for a black VM?

lady peep color choices: pink patent, argent specchio (i'm guessing this is silver so I could go a silver one)

also if i choose a patent leather, will i have a problem with the spikes/crystals staying on?

the other question i have is where can i buy spikes and do they come in colors? if they only come in black/silver then i can only do black or silver, i'm guessing.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> ok i want to do a diy very mix but have a few questions.
> 
> i'm thinking black but already have black/black spiked LPs. black makes me think the VM will be easier to wear.
> 
> i'm considering using a banane instead to make them more wearable, but when i think about it, is 10mm gonna make much of a difference?? they are a bit cheaper though.
> 
> my color choices for banane are: black patent/suede (these would cost me about ~250 more), mandarin (orange-y red, this is probably a no go because i have fire opal strass VPs) or navy suede. could i use navy suede for a black VM?
> 
> lady peep color choices: pink patent, argent specchio (i'm guessing this is silver so I could go a silver one)
> 
> also if i choose a patent leather, will i have a problem with the spikes/crystals staying on?
> 
> the other question i have is where can i buy spikes and do they come in colors? if they only come in black/silver then i can only do black or silver, i'm guessing.



Why don't you buy the black suede Banane 140 (equivalent to lady peep 140) from NM?  Unless you have your heart set on 150.  Black suede would be ideal IMO.  The actual VM is a bit stiffer but I don't think it would make that much of a difference.

Pink patent would be very nice too!  I was thinkiing of this with my PPs.  The argent specchio would be ideal for a silver VM as the original has a silver specchio platform anyway.


----------



## MisFit

For those of you in the LA area, do you think it's better to buy from the fashion district (like the Bohemian Crystal) or to purchase on line?  Is there a significant difference?  I am going to strass my wedding shoes and REALLY want to get started!


----------



## chloe speaks

oy, i just went to estimate how much it would cost to Strass my yoyos w/ one of the metallics OUCH!


----------



## mommywithstyle

MisFit said:


> For those of you in the LA area, do you think it's better to buy from the fashion district (like the Bohemian Crystal) or to purchase on line?  Is there a significant difference?  I am going to strass my wedding shoes and REALLY want to get started!



Bohemian Crystal is a little pricey.  Have you tried The Rhinestone Guy?  They used to be in Orange County but I think moved to FL.  They have a website and really good prices. I always ordered from them when I needed crystals. HTH!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my little progress this week.  I just ordered crystals yesterday and I cannot wait to strass.

Before:No Prive with ugly cork.











Progress: Painted in Pewter


----------



## shontel

You're on a roll! The painted edges look perfect!



bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my little progress this week. I just ordered crystals yesterday and I cannot wait to strass.
> 
> Before:No Prive with ugly cork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress: Painted in Pewter


----------



## BoriquaNina

I wanted some of your opinions. One of my first personal strass projects were a pair of white satin Hyper Prive. I thought I would experiment with the crystal sizes and do something a little different. They look fine but lately I've been using a different combination of sizes in a new pattern and LOVE the way they look. Do you think I could (SUCCESSFULLY) remove the strass I currently have, possibly dye/paint the satin and restrass in my new pattern? Is it even worth the work/risk? I don't think it will be easy to find another pair of bridal HPs in my size and not sure if it's worth the work of trying to sell them. I LOVE the bridal HPs and want them strassed the color they currently are but don't love the texture & feel buying another pair to strass in the same color would be stupid. Opinions & thoughts are greatly welcomed.


----------



## PeepToe

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I wanted some of your opinions. One of my first personal strass projects were a pair of white satin Hyper Prive. I thought I would experiment with the crystal sizes and do something a little different. They look fine but lately I've been using a different combination of sizes in a new pattern and LOVE the way they look. Do you think I could (SUCCESSFULLY) remove the strass I currently have, possibly dye/paint the satin and restrass in my new pattern? Is it even worth the work/risk? I don't think it will be easy to find another pair of bridal HPs in my size and not sure if it's worth the work of trying to sell them. I LOVE the bridal HPs and want them strassed the color they currently are but don't love the texture & feel buying another pair to strass in the same color would be stupid. Opinions & thoughts are greatly welcomed.



If it was any other material, I would say do it. However on the satin I would be terrified of what the outcome would be. I would worry about the glue not coming off and having an uneven dye job. I think you could successfully remove the current crystals and do them in different sizes and it would be fine. But I don't think dying them would work. 

However, I could be completely wrong lol


----------



## BoriquaNina

The dyeing part was my DBFs biggest concern too. Paint/Dye probably is a terrible idea! LOL
 I'm mainly worried about the glue (I used E6000 on this pair) being bumpy/lumpy when I'm trying to place the new crystals...



PeepToe said:


> If it was any other material, I would say do it. However on the satin I would be terrified of what the outcome would be. I would worry about the glue not coming off and having an uneven dye job. I think you could successfully remove the current crystals and do them in different sizes and it would be fine. But I don't think dying them would work.
> 
> However, I could be completely wrong lol


----------



## PeepToe

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> The dyeing part was my DBFs biggest concern too. Paint/Dye probably is a terrible idea! LOL
> I'm mainly worried about the glue (I used E6000 on this pair) being bumpy/lumpy when I'm trying to place the new crystals...



Ahh, I only use E6000 if I HAVE to  I hate that stuff! You couldn't lightly hand sand it to get rid of the roughness. With hand sanding and a fine grit you should be able to avoid hurting the satin.


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Ahh, I only use E6000 if I HAVE to  I hate that stuff! You couldn't lightly hand sand it to get rid of the roughness. With hand sanding and a fine grit you should be able to avoid hurting the satin.



What's the problem with E6000?  I may use it.


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:
			
		

> What's the problem with E6000?  I may use it.



It's very stringy and messy. And it dries really fast. I just find it to difficult to work with for the results that you get from it. There are plenty of other glues that give great results and are very nice to work with.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Peeptoe, what do you use? I loathe E6000 but love the steadfast hold...Do you see any stone loss with your glue of choice?


----------



## mommywithstyle

I haven't put rhinestones on CL but I've done my phone case and my 8 year olds converse (toe part). My phone is thrown around in my purse and diaper bag all the time and I rarely lose stones. My daughters shoes seem to hold up as well.  The glue I used was gem-tac. I really want to DIY a pair of CL soon, everyone's looks soooo great!


----------



## BoriquaNina

So I managed to pry a few crystals free and am sooo happy I used a different method on this pair than I normally do or else I'm not sure I'd be able to! LOL! 
It looks like I should be able to paint & restrass them. I'm going to glue a crystal on to a scrap piece of satin I have and test the painting before I go for it and rip all the crystals off of my HPs but it looks promising! 

Thanks so much for your input! 



PeepToe said:


> Ahh, I only use E6000 if I HAVE to  I hate that stuff! You couldn't lightly hand sand it to get rid of the roughness. With hand sanding and a fine grit you should be able to avoid hurting the satin.


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Hi Ladies,
I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...

Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!


Amazing!!


----------



## kisenian

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



beautiful! you did a great job strassing!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



omggg! I love it!


----------



## Seraphim

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



  wonderful work!


----------



## red sole junkie

I love that!! It looks amazing!!


----------



## Dessye

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



Wow, that is amazing!   I really love the shape/silouhette of the crystals on the heel cup - that's brilliant!!


----------



## smurfet

lizzy_chai said:


> hi ladies,
> i've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! After some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. Well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its so much shoe (39.5) i just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. I just uploaded the ones i've been taking on my bb.


 
love!!!


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Thanks so much ladies!!
I wasnt sure how it would turn out once i notice that i most likely wouldnt make it through the whole shoe with the amunt of crystals i ordered and i wanted to see an nd result already! lol but i can always go back and continue if i get inspired again.
Glad you ladies like


----------



## shontel

What a great job! And on patent too.  Which glue did you use? These are going to be lovely! I hope you can finish them and post pics! (Yeah, the Daf is alot of shoe so require alot of crystals!) 



Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.





Lizzy_Chai said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!
> I wasnt sure how it would turn out once i notice that i most likely wouldnt make it through the whole shoe with the amunt of crystals i ordered and i wanted to see an nd result already! lol but i can always go back and continue if i get inspired again.
> Glad you ladies like


----------



## frick&frack

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



the way you strassed the heel looks so cool!  great work!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow Lizzy!!!!! What a fabulous job!!! I'm looking forward to the finished product.. They just dazzle


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

shontel said:


> What a great job! And on patent too. Which glue did you use? These are going to be lovely! I hope you can finish them and post pics! (Yeah, the Daf is alot of shoe so require alot of crystals!)


 
thanks so much Shontel I used E6000. I was going for the gemtac at first but then i read that this would be better for patent. It dried quickly but i would use it again. and yesss so much shoe! lol



frick&frack said:


> the way you strassed the heel looks so cool! great work!!!


 
Thanks Frick&Frack!



BellaShoes said:


> Wow Lizzy!!!!! What a fabulous job!!! I'm looking forward to the finished product.. They just dazzle


 
you and me both Bella! you ladies are inspiring me to finish sooner than i thought


----------



## chloe speaks

do you all think it is *crazy *to consider 'shaving' a ponyhair shoe of say a popular silhouette such as the Pigalle and then strassing OVER it?


----------



## AEGIS

chloe speaks said:


> do you all think it is *crazy *to consider 'shaving' a ponyhair shoe of say a popular silhouette such as the Pigalle and then strassing OVER it?




it sounds entirely cumbersome.  and i would fear residual hair.  so in essence..yes. i think it sounds crazy


----------



## BoriquaNina

Crazy... no. 
Risky & time consuming... definitely!

Would I do it? Never.


----------



## shontel

(as in yes, its a little crazy time consuming) Why not just strass aother pair?



chloe speaks said:


> do you all think it is *crazy *to consider 'shaving' a ponyhair shoe of say a popular silhouette such as the Pigalle and then strassing OVER it?


----------



## crodrigue

Hello Ladies! 
As many of you know, I just finished two pairs of strass - a JET AB pair of heels and a pair of VOLCANO flats. 
I'm ready to embark on my third strass project - does anyone know what color crystals these are? / does anyone have photos of a DIY shoes in this particular crystal? I'm thinking of using these crystals on a fifi or very prive 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bridal/samira-strass-100mm.html

TIA!


----------



## katran26

crodrigue said:


> Hello Ladies!
> As many of you know, I just finished two pairs of strass - a JET AB pair of heels and a pair of VOLCANO flats.
> I'm ready to embark on my third strass project - does anyone know what color crystals these are? / does anyone have photos of a DIY shoes in this particular crystal? I'm thinking of using these crystals on a fifi or very prive
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bridal/samira-strass-100mm.html
> 
> TIA!



could be wrong but they look like Cobalt AB to me...


----------



## katran26

shontel said:


> (as in yes, its a little crazy time consuming) Why not just strass aother pair?



ITA, sounds like you'd have a lot of work cut out for you...


----------



## chloe speaks

AEGIS said:


> it sounds entirely cumbersome.  and i would fear residual hair.  so in essence..yes. i think it sounds crazy





BoriquaNina said:


> Crazy... no.
> Risky & time consuming... definitely!
> 
> Would I do it? Never.





shontel said:


> (as in yes, its a little crazy time consuming) Why not just strass aother pair?



yeah ok. i was toying with the idea because there was a nearly new pair of a shoe i liked in zebra print, which i've noticed isn't the most popular print around, and it was for around $250, way less than if it were nappa/satin/suede.

anyways, i knew i could do it, but i think it's the time cost that i decided against. it would be shave, then dye, then strass...

thanks for helping me weigh in on that aspect!


----------



## BoriquaNina

It is Meridian Blue.


crodrigue said:


> Hello Ladies!
> As many of you know, I just finished two pairs of strass - a JET AB pair of heels and a pair of VOLCANO flats.
> I'm ready to embark on my third strass project - does anyone know what color crystals these are? / does anyone have photos of a DIY shoes in this particular crystal? I'm thinking of using these crystals on a fifi or very prive
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bridal/samira-strass-100mm.html
> 
> TIA!


----------



## shontel

I'm thinking of my next strass project. But man oh man I don't want to "convert" my beautiful suede black Ron Rons.  I felt the same way about my suede black yoyo zeppas. I wish I had a beat up pair to convert instead...


----------



## mommywithstyle

I've been wanting to DIY a pair of CLs but I keep chickening out :/  I bought all the stuff and ended up using it on my tape dispenser lol Hopefully one day I will do a pair of CL but for now I will just look at everyone else's amazing work


----------



## crodrigue

BoriquaNina said:


> It is Meridian Blue.



Thanks Bori! 
Have you done a pair with this type of crystal?


----------



## shontel

Hmmm...these might be good for strassing. But its eel...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-AUTHENT...00955?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab34dcf7b


----------



## Dessye

mommywithstyle said:


> I've been wanting to DIY a pair of CLs but I keep chickening out :/  I bought all the stuff and ended up using it on my tape dispenser lol Hopefully one day I will do a pair of CL but for now I will just look at everyone else's amazing work



:giggles: What did the tape dispenser look like before?  Did you glitter it?


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Hmmm...these might be good for strassing. But its eel...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-AUTHENT...00955?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab34dcf7b



Yes, I tried to do this on a pair of eel ADs but the pair was defective unfortunately.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Yup, a few. There are pics in my photo album if you wanna look.


crodrigue said:


> Thanks Bori!
> Have you done a pair with this type of crystal?


 
In my experience eel doesn't hold as well and wasn't successful when I painted. I even sanded it to get rid of the slick surface. Maybe it was just bad luck but I just wanted to give you a heads up.





shontel said:


> Hmmm...these might be good for strassing. But its eel...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-AUTHENT...00955?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab34dcf7b


----------



## mommywithstyle

Dessye said:


> :giggles: What did the tape dispenser look like before?  Did you glitter it?



It was just all plain black plastic.  Its the scotch brand high heel tape dispenser. I just glittered it and added a red sole bc I'm too chicken to glitter my CL shoes lol


----------



## BoriquaNina

OMG Adorable! I love the glitter! 
Mine has been sitting in my filing cabinet because I haven't gotten around to strassing it! 





mommywithstyle said:


> I've been wanting to DIY a pair of CLs but I keep chickening out :/  I bought all the stuff and ended up using it on my tape dispenser lol Hopefully one day I will do a pair of CL but for now I will just look at everyone else's amazing work


----------



## samina

Has anyone found a colour match for the bronze on the scissor girls?

Lumier paint?
Mac pigment?


----------



## techie81

I'm about ready to start my first strass project on my ivory VPs and I've been searching everywhere, but I have yet to see anyone use Vintage Rose AB? Vintage Rose is gorgeous but I love the extra special shine from the AB. 
Would you guys recommend I paint the shoes in a gold Lumiere first?


----------



## dj_mashie

Wow, you all have such a creative flair!  I am so inspired to do my own CL shoes one day! Did you start with a non-branded shoe first or straight into giving the CL a make-over?


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> I'm thinking of my next strass project. But man oh man I don't want to "convert" my beautiful suede black Ron Rons. I felt the same way about my suede black yoyo zeppas. I wish I had a beat up pair to convert instead...


 
I know exactly what you mean, but then again there is the cost of the crystals to consider and the work...
I'm having similar dillema myself at the moment. Got a pair black suede Yoyo Zeppas for a bargain price, but now they arrived they have slight damage (probably from removing padding) on the insoles...otherwise they're in good shape though.
Now I'm thinking whether to leave them as is, glitter since the cost is low or whether they're too beat up to strass...


----------



## Tarhls

Lizzy_Chai said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.




Lizzy these are breathtaking


----------



## kisenian

hi everyone! my DBF has offered to help me work on a third DIY project. i have a pair of black kid alta spritney that i want to alter. what do you think i should do? all suggestions are welcome! 

here are some ideas i have so far:
- paint gold and strass in aurum
- paint pale gold/champagne and strass light peach or jonquil ab
- keep black and strass in jet hematite

TIA!


----------



## Bsmadd01

mommywithstyle said:
			
		

> It was just all plain black plastic.  Its the scotch brand high heel tape dispenser. I just glittered it and added a red sole bc I'm too chicken to glitter my CL shoes lol



My sister was going to do mine. What did you use to paint the red ?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DariaD

kisenian said:


> hi everyone! my DBF has offered to help me work on a third DIY project. i have a pair of black kid alta spritney that i want to alter. what do you think i should do? all suggestions are welcome!
> 
> here are some ideas i have so far:
> - paint gold and strass in aurum
> - paint pale gold/champagne and strass light peach or jonquil ab
> - keep black and strass in jet hematite
> 
> TIA!



I vote for gold and aurum, those are showstoppers!


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Tarhls said:


> Lizzy these are breathtaking


 
!!


----------



## crodrigue

Has anyone painted and strassed cork? can you use lumiere? 
I'm ready for my next strass project


----------



## Dessye

mommywithstyle said:


> It was just all plain black plastic.  Its the scotch brand high heel tape dispenser. I just glittered it and added a red sole bc I'm too chicken to glitter my CL shoes lol



Great job!   Haha at first I was thinking "are they fakes?" and then I realized it was a tape dispenser!


----------



## frick&frack

mommywithstyle said:


> I've been wanting to DIY a pair of CLs but I keep chickening out :/  I bought all the stuff and ended up using it on my tape dispenser lol Hopefully one day I will do a pair of CL but for now I will just look at everyone else's amazing work



how cute!


----------



## shontel

BoriquaNina said:


> In my experience eel doesn't hold as well and wasn't successful when I painted. I even sanded it to get rid of the slick surface. Maybe it was just bad luck but I just wanted to give you a heads up.



No, I think you are absolutely right.  Dessye mentioned the same thing.  So, I'll pass on them for a strass project.




mommywithstyle said:


> It was just all plain black plastic.  Its the scotch brand high heel tape dispenser. I just glittered it and added a red sole bc I'm too chicken to glitter my CL shoes lol


You are just too cute MSW. Tooo cute! :giggles:



dj_mashie said:


> Wow, you all have such a creative flair!  I am so inspired to do my own CL shoes one day! Did you start with a non-branded shoe first or straight into giving the CL a make-over?



Some do their first strass on an inexpensive pair because of fear of messing up on an expensive pair.  I personally opted to take the plunge and do it on a pair of CLs.  The crystals are so expensive and the process is so time consuming, I did not want to "waste" (for lack of a better work) the time and money on an inexpensive pair.  



poppyseed said:


> I know exactly what you mean, but then again there is the cost of the crystals to consider and the work...
> I'm having similar dillema myself at the moment. Got a pair black suede Yoyo Zeppas for a bargain price, but now they arrived they have slight damage (probably from removing padding) on the insoles...otherwise they're in good shape though.
> Now I'm thinking whether to leave them as is, glitter since the cost is low or whether they're too beat up to strass...



That's a good point.  If the shoes are perfect, you don't want to alter them.  If the shoes are not perfect, you don't think they are good enough for the time and expense of strassing.  Dilemmas Dilemmas. 



kisenian said:


> hi everyone! my DBF has offered to help me work on a third DIY project. i have a pair of black kid alta spritney that i want to alter. what do you think i should do? all suggestions are welcome!
> 
> here are some ideas i have so far:
> - paint gold and strass in aurum
> - paint pale gold/champagne and strass light peach or jonquil ab
> - keep black and strass in jet hematite
> 
> TIA!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the peach! That is going to be my next strass project (especially if I can do it on the Lady Peeps or ADs or VPs).  I would have a better picture if I knew what the shoe style was.  For instance, I personally would want a bolder crystal for say flats.  



Bsmadd01 said:


> My sister was going to do mine. What did you use to paint the red ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I believe Jenay or another TPF'er in one of the DIY threads found the perfect red in a Behr paint.  If you search "Behr" the post should pop up.



Dessye said:


> Great job!   Haha at first I was thinking "are they fakes?" and then I realized it was a tape dispenser!


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## kisenian

poppyseed said:


> I know exactly what you mean, but then again there is the cost of the crystals to consider and the work...
> I'm having similar dillema myself at the moment. Got a pair black suede Yoyo Zeppas for a bargain price, but now they arrived they have slight damage (probably from removing padding) on the insoles...otherwise they're in good shape though.
> Now I'm thinking whether to leave them as is, glitter since the cost is low or whether they're too beat up to strass...



I know what you mean! I strassed my vps that have taken a beating inside. I love the way it looks overall but when I look at the interior it makes me sad. On the other hand, I took a lovely pair of pigalles, strassed them and they look so beautiful! However, I still miss how they used to be.


----------



## shontel

Wow, I thought it was only me that felt this way.  Don't get me wrong, I love the way my volcano strass yoyo zeppas look.  But..._sometimes _I wish I'd kept them as is.  They were such a beautiful black suede that could be worn almost anytime with almost anything.

My black suede ron rons can be worn almost every day to work if I wanted.  If I strass them, they will sit in the beautiful closet and rarely see the time of day.  



kisenian said:


> I know what you mean! I strassed my vps that have taken a beating inside. I love the way it looks overall but when I look at the interior it makes me sad. On the other hand, I took a lovely pair of pigalles, strassed them and they look so beautiful! However, I still miss how they used to be.


----------



## crodrigue

Just bought a pair of what look like Very Prive sling backs : heel and outer platform are black, toe stop is gold and the shoes are a dark cork... I'm praying that these will be able to be painted and strassed on the cork... Has anyone done paint or Strass on cork? I usually use lumiere or flat jacquard brand paint and gemtak glue... Will it work?? (crossing fingers!!)


----------



## poppyseed

kisenian said:


> I know what you mean! I strassed my vps that have taken a beating inside. I love the way it looks overall but when I look at the interior it makes me sad. On the other hand, I took a lovely pair of pigalles, strassed them and they look so beautiful! However, I still miss how they used to be.


 
I always take ages to decide what to do with a shoe or if to anything at all...and I always change my decision milion times too 



shontel said:


> Wow, I thought it was only me that felt this way. Don't get me wrong, I love the way my volcano strass yoyo zeppas look. But..._sometimes _I wish I'd kept them as is. They were such a beautiful black suede that could be worn almost anytime with almost anything.
> 
> My black suede ron rons can be worn almost every day to work if I wanted. If I strass them, they will sit in the beautiful closet and rarely see the time of day.


 
I totally hear what you're saying about your Yoyo Zeppas! the suede is lush! I thought the suede of mine was going to be in much worse condition than it is which would give me more of a reason to alter them. Now I'm completely undecided what to do. I think if they were any other colour I would keep them as is...
I wouldn't do anything with the Ron Rons if I were you, it sounds like you love them as they are...maybe hold out for a lucky ebay find...?


I will post some photos of my Yoyo Zeppas with the damages on the insole to show you ladies and see what your opinion is, whether to strass or not.


----------



## CocoB

My new (and my first) project:

Woodstock VPs


----------



## CocoB

Painted, preparing for blue meridian crystals:


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> My new (and my first) project:
> 
> Woodstock VPs





CocoB said:


> Painted, preparing for blue meridian crystals:



What a transformation!!!   Did you use Lumiere paint?  I can't believe it used to be suede!

Cannot wait till you add the meridian blue.  They will be STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> What a transformation!!!   Did you use Lumiere paint?  I can't believe it used to be suede!
> 
> Cannot wait till you add the meridian blue.  They will be STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, ma'am - lumiere in opalescent blue. It took FOREVER to paint them - they're preowned, and the soles are scuffed and uneven around the edges. They're not perfect by any means, but I think that I can hide the imperfections with strass. Thanks Dessye!


----------



## shontel

WOW! That blue is gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! I love it.  It pops.  What Lumiere color is it?



CocoB said:


> Painted, preparing for blue meridian crystals:


 


CocoB said:


> My new (and my first) project:
> 
> Woodstock VPs


----------



## shontel

Sorry- I just saw this post with the color.  Opalescent blue. Wow. Really nice.



CocoB said:


> Yes, ma'am - lumiere in opalescent blue. It took FOREVER to paint them - they're preowned, and the soles are scuffed and uneven around the edges. They're not perfect by any means, but I think that I can hide the imperfections with strass. Thanks Dessye!


----------



## lizhorne87

Hello ladies, 
I will be starting my first DIY project and would like to know what kind of glue is used to glitter a shoe? I've tried a couple different ones, but it just ended up peeling off. Any suggestions would be great appreciated. TIA!


----------



## CocoB

shontel said:


> Sorry- I just saw this post with the color.  Opalescent blue. Wow. Really nice.




Thanks - I got my DIY inspiration from you


----------



## crodrigue

Sorry, I'm posting this again since I didn't get a reply... does anyone know? 

 Just bought a pair of what look like Very Prive sling backs : heel and outer platform are black, toe stop is gold and the shoes are a dark cork... I'm praying that these will be able to be painted and strassed on the cork... Has anyone done paint or Strass on cork? I usually use lumiere or flat jacquard brand paint and gemtak glue... Will it work?? (crossing fingers!!)


----------



## BoriquaNina

I haven't but can't imagine it wouldn't. Just clean it really well first. Maybe try testing it on the footbed cork area near the heel (least noticable place to do a test).


crodrigue said:


> Sorry, I'm posting this again since I didn't get a reply... does anyone know?
> 
> Just bought a pair of what look like Very Prive sling backs : heel and outer platform are black, toe stop is gold and the shoes are a dark cork... I'm praying that these will be able to be painted and strassed on the cork... Has anyone done paint or Strass on cork? I usually use lumiere or flat jacquard brand paint and gemtak glue... Will it work?? (crossing fingers!!)


----------



## RedDuchess

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.


 

I like the way that turned out, I'm getting to a point where I'm kinda over the all over strass, I think the accent strass is more whimsical, surprising and fun especially if done with a contrasting color.


----------



## crodrigue

BoriquaNina said:


> I haven't but can't imagine it wouldn't. Just clean it really well first. Maybe try testing it on the footbed cork area near the heel (least noticable place to do a test).



eeek! im nervous - these are the shoes - were should I test? / what should I clean it with? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260936331378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BoriquaNina

If anywhere I would test on the sling as close to the elastic as possible. That would be least obvious place. I can't say I would be terribly concerned.

Maybe trying using Beacon's 3 in 1 glue instead. It's the same brand as Gem Tac but is designed for use on cork.

http://www.beaconadhesives.com/cgthree2.html



crodrigue said:


> eeek! im nervous - these are the shoes - were should I test? / what should I clean it with?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260936331378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## crodrigue

BoriquaNina said:


> If anywhere I would test on the sling as close to the elastic as possible. That would be least obvious place. I can't say I would be terribly concerned.
> 
> Maybe trying using Beacon's 3 in 1 glue instead. It's the same brand as Gem Tac but is designed for use on cork.
> 
> http://www.beaconadhesives.com/cgthree2.html



Thank you!!! I will get that glue and hopefully it will be okay with the paint. I have no idea what color I want to paint it... any suggestions?!  I only own one pair of volcano strass flats so these will be my first pair of heels for myself (ive done some for others)


----------



## chilecorona

Forgive me if I should ask elsewhere, but is there somewhere/someone who could strass for me?  I'm just not crafty at all!!! I love the look though.  If so, please PM me.


----------



## beagly911

CocoB said:


> Painted, preparing for blue meridian crystals:


 OOhhh so can't wait to see the final result!!!!  Blue and blue meridiean crystrals!!   can't wait to see the out come!!!!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.



WHOA!!! THOSE ARE HOT! lol


----------



## poppyseed

crodrigue said:


> Thank you!!! I will get that glue and hopefully it will be okay with the paint. I have no idea what color I want to paint it... any suggestions?!  I only own one pair of volcano strass flats so these will be my first pair of heels for myself (ive done some for others)


 

On those I would vote for either Aurum, Jet Nut ot Jet. I think these colours would compliment the gold tip and black platform of the shoes. In fact I think I would do Aurum and leave the tip and heel as is...


----------



## red sole junkie

crodrigue said:


> Thank you!!! I will get that glue and hopefully it will be okay with the paint. I have no idea what color I want to paint it... any suggestions?!  I only own one pair of volcano strass flats so these will be my first pair of heels for myself (ive done some for others)


I totally agree with poppyseed 
Aurum will be show stopping!!! I can't wait to see how they turn up. I really loved what you did with your flats in Volcano!!


----------



## Ashlie1000

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been lurking for a while now (creeper i know) and i thought it was about time to post. I've had my black patent Daffodils for a while now and just decided l(like last week) to strass them! after some help from you guys and the www. I'm done. well for now. I was initially attempting to do the whole shoe...but its SO much shoe (39.5) I just ended with the heel. So here goes...
> 
> Excuse the poor quality photos. i just uploaded the ones I've been taking on my BB.


Hi I was just wondering what color crystals these were ?


----------



## red sole junkie

Ashlie1000 said:


> Hi I was just wondering what color crystals these were ?


Those are Jet hematite


----------



## PeepToe

crodrigue said:


> eeek! im nervous - these are the shoes - were should I test? / what should I clean it with?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260936331378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


OH MY GOD!!! Im so jealous you got those!! I was eying those only because it is my UGH!!! Def not my size though  Congrats!!! What color are you going with? I am dying for a black pair!!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi ladies,

Do you think these are dyeable and strassable? Thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

Totally! 


NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you think these are dyeable and strassable? Thanks



I vote for Jonquil AB, Fire Opal or even Aquamarine AB!


crodrigue said:


> Thank you!!! I will get that glue and hopefully it will be okay with the paint. I have no idea what color I want to paint it... any suggestions?!  I only own one pair of volcano strass flats so these will be my first pair of heels for myself (ive done some for others)


----------



## crodrigue

red sole junkie said:


> I totally agree with poppyseed
> Aurum will be show stopping!!! I can't wait to see how they turn up. I really loved what you did with your flats in Volcano!!





PeepToe said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Im so jealous you got those!! I was eying those only because it is my UGH!!! Def not my size though  Congrats!!! What color are you going with? I am dying for a black pair!!





BoriquaNina said:


> Totally!
> I vote for Jonquil AB, Fire Opal or even Aquamarine AB!




I decided to go with Jet Nut - the golden undertone will hopefully look amazing with the golden toe. I will paint the cork black and strass the entire shoe. Thank you all for your hlep!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I love love strassing.... it's so therapeutic.

I ordered 1 gross of SS09 and 1 gross of SS07 and other 3 larger sizes for my No Prive.   I ended up using up all the 1gross in SS09 and I did not even finish up 1 shoe.  Well, I still have the tip left to do for that 1 shoe.

I think I placed the crystals way too close with each other.


----------



## gymangel812

I'm stuck deciding which color of very mix to do, either silver or black.

Black: pros - Shoe is $250 cheaper, more easy to match with outfits; cons - already have black/black lady peep spikes

Silver: Pros: less understated, not sure if black crystals are "shiny" enough lol, not repeating colors of shoes (i have no silver ones); cons - cost more, specchio heel could show wear too easily

which would you all pick???


----------



## kisenian

gymangel812 said:


> I'm stuck deciding which color of very mix to do, either silver or black.
> 
> Black: pros - Shoe is $250 cheaper, more easy to match with outfits; cons - already have black/black lady peep spikes
> 
> Silver: Pros: less understated, not sure if black crystals are "shiny" enough lol, not repeating colors of shoes (i have no silver ones); cons - cost more, specchio heel could show wear too easily
> 
> which would you all pick???



hello! i would def go with silver very mix! very mxi is meant to stand out!


----------



## kisenian

crodrigue said:


> I decided to go with Jet Nut - the golden undertone will hopefully look amazing with the golden toe. I will paint the cork black and strass the entire shoe. Thank you all for your hlep!



can't wait to see!


----------



## kisenian

DariaD said:


> I vote for gold and aurum, those are showstoppers!



thanks! that is what I decided to go with! i finally painted today!


----------



## kisenian

CocoB said:


> Painted, preparing for blue meridian crystals:



WOW! the color looks terrific! can't wait to see the final product


----------



## gymangel812

gymangel812 said:


> I'm stuck deciding which color of very mix to do, either silver or black.
> 
> Black: pros - Shoe is $250 cheaper, more easy to match with outfits; cons - already have black/black lady peep spikes
> 
> Silver: Pros: less understated, not sure if black crystals are "shiny" enough lol, not repeating colors of shoes (i have no silver ones); cons - cost more, specchio heel could show wear too easily
> 
> which would you all pick???


oops i also forgot to say the silver LP is only available in 1/2 size up (not my correct size)


----------



## crodrigue

kisenian said:


> can't wait to see!



Cant wait to get started


----------



## BoriquaNina

I vote black. Like you said. The correct size & more useful is what sold me. 





gymangel812 said:


> oops i also forgot to say the silver LP is only available in 1/2 size up (not my correct size)


----------



## shontel

I agree with Boriqua. Black all the way!


----------



## kisenian

gymangel812 said:


> oops i also forgot to say the silver LP is only available in 1/2 size up (not my correct size)



oh def black then! sizing is most important, IMO.


----------



## CocoB

An updated shot of my first DIY. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've been at it for more than seven hours, and I'm 1/4 of the way through one shoe.


----------



## Dessye

bagladyseattle said:


> I love love strassing.... it's so therapeutic.
> 
> I ordered 1 gross of SS09 and 1 gross of SS07 and other 3 larger sizes for my No Prive. I ended up using up all the 1gross in SS09 and I did not even finish up 1 shoe. Well, I still have the tip left to do for that 1 shoe.
> 
> I think I placed the crystals way too close with each other.


 
You mean 10 gross right?  1440 crystals?  I'm not surprised that you used that many for one shoe.  I'm planning on my first project (LP sling) and ordered 20 gross SS7, 20 gross SS9, 30 gross SS5 plus 1 gross ss12.   I'm pretty sure this is not enough for both shoes...

Do you have a progress pic to share?


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> An updated shot of my first DIY. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've been at it for more than seven hours, and I'm 1/4 of the way through one shoe.


 


You're not doing anything wrong.  You have placed your crystals quite close to one another that's why.


----------



## crodrigue

CocoB said:
			
		

> An updated shot of my first DIY. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've been at it for more than seven hours, and I'm 1/4 of the way through one shoe.



Don't change a thing! They look beyond amazing! They may take a little longer but they will be so worth it in the end!!


----------



## frick&frack

CocoB said:


> An updated shot of my first DIY. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've been at it for more than seven hours, and I'm 1/4 of the way through one shoe.



they look fantastic so far!  don't worry how long it takes...they'll be amazing when you're finished.


----------



## BellaShoes

*CoCo*, they are fabulous! My crystals are close together too... they are new simples and took about 16 hrs in total.


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> You're not doing anything wrong.  You have placed your crystals quite close to one another that's why.



Thanks dessye, thanks everyone. I just got my first order of crystals on Friday and I've already placed a second order!


----------



## CocoB

BellaShoes said:


> *CoCo*, they are fabulous! My crystals are close together too... they are new simples and took about 16 hrs in total.



BELLA, what are those shoes in your avatar?????


----------



## BoriquaNina

You're not doing anything wrong. Strassing is a time consuming labor of love! They look phenomenal! After you get the hang of strassing you will speed up a bit. Keep on chugging! 



CocoB said:


> An updated shot of my first DIY. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've been at it for more than seven hours, and I'm 1/4 of the way through one shoe.


----------



## PeepToe

Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.


----------



## PeepToe

And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!


----------



## red sole junkie

PeepToe said:
			
		

> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!



OMG!! I love these. How many gross did you use on them?


----------



## frick&frack

PeepToe said:


> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.


^EEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so much pink sparkly goodness!!! 




PeepToe said:


> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!


^wow...all these crystals will make your outfit!  I can't believe all this strassing you've done...incredible.


----------



## PeepToe

frick&frack said:


> ^EEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so much pink sparkly goodness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^wow...all these crystals will make your outfit!  I can't believe all this strassing you've done...incredible.


 Thank you! I'm I feel like after I am done these I need a break! The pink ones, I am giving to my SIL as a gift. Hopefully she loves them!!


----------



## PeepToe

red sole junkie said:


> OMG!! I love these. How many gross did you use on them?



Im not sure yet. I am only 1/4 of the way in. I will update after I am done!


----------



## frick&frack

PeepToe said:


> Thank you! I'm I feel like after I am done these I need a break! The pink ones, I am giving to my SIL as a gift. Hopefully she loves them!!



you're so generous!!!  I'm SURE she'll LOVE them!

I bet you'll need a break...as well as a deep tissue massage


----------



## kisenian

PeepToe said:


> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.



OMG PeepTop! these look amazing and so professional!! I love this color!! And you are too nice for giving these away!!


----------



## Bsmadd01

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.



Wow I can't believe you are giving these away they are beautiful. Very sweet of you

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bsmadd01

PeepToe said:
			
		

> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!



These are fabulous a complete showstopper.  Congratulations you are very talented hope you get to wear them this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

missnicoleeee said:


> WHOA!!! THOSE ARE HOT! lol


 
Thanks Missnicoleeee!!



Ashlie1000 said:


> Hi I was just wondering what color crystals these were ?


 
Hi Ashlie, they are Jet Hematite crystals


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PeepToe said:


> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!



wowwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhdos

I've decided to go ahead with my next strass project (I posted a couple of weeks ago about strassing on cork).  I tested out the Lumiere paint on an old corkboard that I had and then glued the crystals on top of the paint.  No issues it seems, so I'm placing my crystal order (Crystal Golden Shadow).  It's been a while since my last project and I don't recall how many crystals (on average) to order?  Is it around 4000 total (for a whole peep toe shoe, including heel)?


----------



## lolitablue

vhdos said:


> I've decided to go ahead with my next strass project (I posted a couple of weeks ago about strassing on cork). I tested out the Lumiere paint on an old corkboard that I had and then glued the crystals on top of the paint. No issues it seems, so I'm placing my crystal order (Crystal Golden Shadow). It's been a while since my last project and I don't recall how many crystals (on average) to order? Is it around 4000 total (for a whole peep toe shoe, including heel)?


 
So exciting!!! I think you should be fine with that order!! It's been a while since I did my NPs but sounds about right!!  Maybe the other experts could tell!! 

Good luck! Cannot wait to hear about your progress!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Wow, all these strass look marvelous! Makes me want to strass my CL as well, but honestly, how much are you guys spending on the crystals? ALOT rite? That's just too much for me...*sigh* plus, I don't have any time. I guess I'll enjoy it from you guys for now


----------



## PeepToe

So fellow DIYers. I am considering wearing these AB Daffodils that I am doing to a signing on Monday. Would you do it? I want to but I am also scared to LOL

Would you??


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> So fellow DIYers. I am considering wearing these AB Daffodils that I am doing to a signing on Monday. Would you do it? I want to but I am also scared to LOL
> 
> Would you??


i would def. wear them! iirc, msr. louboutin likes DIYs . you are the DIY queen. i wish i could walk in daffs, they look awesome strassed.


----------



## PeepToe

gymangel812 said:


> i would def. wear them! iirc, msr. louboutin likes DIYs . you are the DIY queen. i wish i could walk in daffs, they look awesome strassed.


 I am far from the DIY queen LOL. And I cant walk in Daffs either. I basically walk at a snails pace 

I have decided not to wear them and just bring them with me to try and get them signed. I think that if they are unworn, I have a better chance of getting him to sign them. But I also feel like he is going to hate them!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

Ok I decided on black patent banane for  very mix. Now which black crystals should I use? I know some from of black but which would look the best and most sparkley??


----------



## PeepToe

I used JET on mine. Jet is amazing IRL. Picture just don't do it justice


----------



## red sole junkie

PeepToe said:
			
		

> I am far from the DIY queen LOL. And I cant walk in Daffs either. I basically walk at a snails pace
> 
> I have decided not to wear them and just bring them with me to try and get them signed. I think that if they are unworn, I have a better chance of getting him to sign them. But I also feel like he is going to hate them!!!!



Did you finish them already?


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

PeepToe said:


> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.


woohoooo! gorgeous!


----------



## kisenian

PeepToe said:


> I used JET on mine. Jet is amazing IRL. Picture just don't do it justice



Hey Peep, is the black very mix in your avatar pic DIY? If so, do you mind sharing where you purchased the spikes and studs and what sizes you used? I'm dying to recreate a pair!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Dessye said:


> You mean 10 gross right?  1440 crystals?  I'm not surprised that you used that many for one shoe.  I'm planning on my first project (LP sling) and ordered 20 gross SS7, 20 gross SS9, 30 gross SS5 plus 1 gross ss12.   I'm pretty sure this is not enough for both shoes...
> 
> Do you have a progress pic to share?



I meant to say 10 gross.  Obviously, I should have order 20 gross of ss07, 20 gross of ss09, 3 gross 12, 1 gross ss16,  and 1 gross ss20.  I only got 1 shoes done and my re-order just came and I did not order more in ss07.

My 2nd (Suede New Simple)project is planned and the crystal is also ordered so i will start on that soon perhaps next week.

My 3rd project (Pigalle 120 mm patent):  the shoes should be here next week.  Unsure on sizing as I have never try on Pigalle before.  Crossing my fingers


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.





PeepToe said:


> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!



Holy crap!


----------



## heiress-ox

PeepToe said:


> I am far from the DIY queen LOL. And I cant walk in Daffs either. I basically walk at a snails pace
> 
> I have decided not to wear them and just bring them with me to try and get them signed. I think that if they are unworn, I have a better chance of getting him to sign them. But I also feel like he is going to hate them!!!!



Girl, you are MOST definitely the strass queen, I wish I had half your skills. I saw the Daf strass you were working on and Msr is going to LOVE them, he appreciates a good DIY!


----------



## DariaD

Anybody tried to paint and then strass flannel?
I would have no doubts about any other textile, but flannel usually has some "fluffy" texture and I dont know will it look messy once painted?


----------



## red sole junkie

Hello Ladies, Can anyone tell me how many gross does it take to strass a pair of daffodil?
Thank you so much


----------



## vhdos

DariaD said:


> Anybody tried to paint and then strass flannel?
> I would have no doubts about any other textile, but flannel usually has some "fluffy" texture and I dont know will it look messy once painted?



I don't think that it would look too messy.  I suppose it depends on how close your crystal placement is.  I prefer very close placement, so you barely see the background between the crystals.


----------



## crodrigue

anyone have pics of strass armadillos? I'm about to embark on a strass project but i'm unsure of placement with the folds in the leather... any photos would be very much appreciated!


----------



## NANI1972

I just experienced a traumatic event!

The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant. 

Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
Thanks


----------



## NANI1972

crodrigue said:


> anyone have pics of strass armadillos? I'm about to embark on a strass project but i'm unsure of placement with the folds in the leather... any photos would be very much appreciated!



Karwood has a pair in her collection thread.  http://******/le5vaT


----------



## jeNYC

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks



Oh nani so sorry this happened to you but so glad to hear you found the bow!!!! Anyway you should definitely use e6000 glue which you can buy at Michael's or eBay or other arts and crafts store. The glue is industrial strength!!


----------



## NANI1972

jeNYC said:


> Oh nani so sorry this happened to you but so glad to hear you found the bow!!!! Anyway you should definitely use e6000 glue which you can buy at Michael's or eBay or other arts and crafts store. The glue is industrial strength!!


Thanks for the reply babe! I was thinking the e6000 but definitely wanted some expert DIYer opinions. I am so lucky I was able to find the bow!


----------



## BoriquaNina

It should be just fine. The paint will flatten out the fluff.


DariaD said:


> Anybody tried to paint and then strass flannel?
> I would have no doubts about any other textile, but flannel usually has some "fluffy" texture and I dont know will it look messy once painted?



OMG! Thankfully you were able to find them! I definitely suggest E6000. I am using it to attach a pair of Lady Clou bows to a pair of LPs. I would recommend applying it all around the edges and not fill the center area. (Imagine drawing a square with glue). E6000 is flexible and turns into a gel like substance if you apply too much and the center will take a long time to dry. As an alternative try Gorilla Glue brand, Super Glue. It's amazing and perfect for the little leather pieces!



NANI1972 said:


> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks


----------



## DariaD

vhdos said:


> I don't think that it would look too messy.  I suppose it depends on how close your crystal placement is.  I prefer very close placement, so you barely see the background between the crystals.





BoriquaNina said:


> It should be just fine. The paint will flatten out the fluff.



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## crodrigue

NANI1972 said:


> Karwood has a pair in her collection thread.  http://******/le5vaT



thank you! I am considering doing them in Meridian blue... but does that mean I have to paint them? The black leather is in good condition... uhhhh decisions! :?: I also have Jet Nut crystals... so thats the alternative, but that meridian blue is so amazing - but if I use meridian I feel like I would need to Lumiere them...


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks




oh my! how dreadful! now i guess i understand why someone was just selling the bow on ebay. i hope you're able to glue it back on


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PeepToe said:


> And my current project!! I am hoping to get these done by Thursday so that I can wear them for a very special event this weekend!!



Ohhhhhhhhhhh my dream shoe!! Can't wait to see them finished!
Btw, what color/leather were those Daffs? Suede pink?
Love them!


----------



## NANI1972

BoriquaNina said:


> It should be just fine. The paint will flatten out the fluff.
> 
> 
> OMG! Thankfully you were able to find them! I definitely suggest E6000. I am using it to attach a pair of Lady Clou bows to a pair of LPs. I would recommend applying it all around the edges and not fill the center area. (Imagine drawing a square with glue). E6000 is flexible and turns into a gel like substance if you apply too much and the center will take a long time to dry. As an alternative try Gorilla Glue brand, Super Glue. It's amazing and perfect for the little leather pieces!



Yes I was so relieved when I found the bow! Thanks for your input.



AEGIS said:


> oh my! how dreadful! now i guess i understand why someone was just selling the bow on ebay. i hope you're able to glue it back on



I thought about that when I was racing back to find it. I was thinking *if I don't find that d*mn bow I'm going to have to stalk ebay to get one lol, then of course one would never show up!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Nani! I am so sorry!!!!!! E6000 should work


----------



## samina

Nani I'm sooo sorry about ur bow falling off. Big hugs!!


----------



## shontel

Nani! Wow, great thing you found the bow!  You've gotten great advice on how to repair it.  Let us know how the diy repair goes. Sending good shoe karma your way! 



NANI1972 said:


> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks





BellaShoes said:


> Oh Nani! I am so sorry!!!!!! E6000 should work


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks ladies! I am really thankful that at least I did find the bow. I bought some e6000 today and will work on putting the bow back on this week, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks



What a relief that you found the bow!!!!   Someone did good leaving it in a safe spot.


----------



## BellaShoes

Honestly! It's like when you see a hubcap on the side of the road! Poor bow!


----------



## yakusoku.af

i found these on ebay and i liked the lace portion
i plan on making these my next next next strass project haha
i have 2 other shoes i plan on doing first but i cant decide what i want to do with these
do you think strassing or strassing and studding?
i'm not sure if strassing and studding would be too much going on with the lace
TIA!


----------



## poppyseed

yakusoku.af said:


> i found these on ebay and i liked the lace portion
> i plan on making these my next next next strass project haha
> i have 2 other shoes i plan on doing first but i cant decide what i want to do with these
> do you think strassing or strassing and studding?
> i'm not sure if strassing and studding would be too much going on with the lace
> TIA!


 

I would keep it  simple with some Jet crystals not to distract from the beauty of the lace completely...I think they would look awesome!


----------



## BoriquaNina

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## 8seventeen19

NANI1972 said:


> I just experienced a traumatic event!
> 
> The story: DF and I went out to dinner in the downtown area, left the restaurant and as we were walking down the street we were fooling around and I tripped over my own feet, I caught myself and didn't think anything of it. We got home and as I was going to unlock the door I look down at my feet and realize that the bow is missing of the left shoe of my Lucifer bow! So I get in the car with Df (who told me that I was acting like I left a small child behind , ummm ya pretty much)and rush back to the spot where I tripped. Thankfully someone had laid the bow on a railing outside the restaurant.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to what glue I can use to secure the bow back on?
> Thanks


You are so incredibly lucky to find it! I've only seen two auctions of the bows. I snagged a black pair a few months back and glued mine on to a clip so that I could take it on/off my Pigalle. I used barge cement glue (it's recommended for shoe and leather repair) and it worked wonderfully! Good luck!


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> i found these on ebay and i liked the lace portion
> i plan on making these my next next next strass project haha
> i have 2 other shoes i plan on doing first but i cant decide what i want to do with these
> do you think strassing or strassing and studding?
> i'm not sure if strassing and studding would be too much going on with the lace
> TIA!



I would glitter these rather than strassing.  I do think the crystals would take away from the lace, & I think it might look odd as well since the crystals are raised (their surface will be higher than the lace).  I have to say I'm a bit jealous of your find...I'm absolutely obsessed with lace.  adding some sparkle only makes it better!


----------



## kisenian

DIY ladies!

I'm not sure if you've seen this but dreamtimecreations is giving 20% off of 2028 crystals as they are phasing them out! use coupon "2028sale"

I just went crazy and purchased meridian blue, volcano and comet argent light


----------



## gymangel812

kisenian said:


> DIY ladies!
> 
> I'm not sure if you've seen this but dreamtimecreations is giving 20% off of 2028 crystals as they are phasing them out! use coupon "2028sale"
> 
> I just went crazy and purchased meridian blue, volcano and comet argent light



What's the difference between the two sizes?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> What's the difference between the two sizes?



2058's the new cut


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> 2058's the new cut


so do they look the same?


----------



## Dessye

kisenian said:


> DIY ladies!
> 
> I'm not sure if you've seen this but dreamtimecreations is giving 20% off of 2028 crystals as they are phasing them out! use coupon "2028sale"
> 
> I just went crazy and purchased meridian blue, volcano and comet argent light



Wow thanks!


----------



## kisenian

gymangel812 said:


> so do they look the same?



nope the 2058 are pointier and the 2028 have a blunter/flatter top


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects 

Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)







Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -


----------



## kisenian

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -



WOW those look amazing!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

kisenian said:


> WOW those look amazing!



thank youuuu, I adore your Alta Spritney's


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -



WOW...incredible!  those shoes must be their own disco balls...so many lovely sparkly crystals


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> WOW...incredible!  those shoes must be their own disco balls...so many lovely sparkly crystals



 the aurum ones definitely are!


----------



## yakusoku.af

poppyseed said:


> I would keep it  simple with some Jet crystals not to distract from the beauty of the lace completely...I think they would look awesome!





BoriquaNina said:


> ^^^ Agreed!






frick&frack said:


> I would glitter these rather than strassing.  I do think the crystals would take away from the lace, & I think it might look odd as well since the crystals are raised (their surface will be higher than the lace).  I have to say I'm a bit jealous of your find...I'm absolutely obsessed with lace.  adding some sparkle only makes it better!




thanks for the opinions!  I think I'll end up strassing it.  After I finish my other two projects! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -



You did an AMAZING job, those shoes are SO beautiful! 
Way to go, girl!


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -



OMG!  That is amazing work!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> You did an AMAZING job, those shoes are SO beautiful!
> Way to go, girl!





Dessye said:


> OMG!  That is amazing work!



thank youuuuu!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -



Great job!!! 

Both look amazing!!


----------



## vhdos

I purchased my crystals tonight.  About 4000 of the Crystal Golden Shadow.  I can barely wait to get started


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> Both look amazing!!



thanks crispedrosa!


----------



## JL988

Where is the best place to purchase stones for strassing? 


and how many approximate crystals do you need for a simple pair of pumps


----------



## kisenian

finally! finished these two!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!



gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


 Stunning work!!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Tpers,

I loveeeeeee pink and I can't decide to get the Indian Pink or Fushsia crystals.  I don't want light pink...I want something in the median shade or hot pink, so which one is better?  Does anyone have real life comparison pictures?  Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!



beautiful...great job!


----------



## poptarts

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!



They are beautiful *kisenian*!



Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around. 

One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## kisenian

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share



These are beautiful!! Did you use smaller crystals? I love that they look so delicate!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share



omg I love it! That color is to die for


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -


 
Thet are amazing, you did great job! Think I need a pair of strassed wedges in my life


----------



## poppyseed

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


 

WOW! Beautiful, love both pairs, what colour crystals did you use?


----------



## poppyseed

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share


 

I'm totally in love with the colour, it's amazing! I've always loved the Marine glitter and this looks like a crystal version of it


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

Hi guys, just wonder, what color of crystal to strass Ron Ron suede turquoise color? I was thinking of Aquamarine AB, but will it come out okay? Please advise.. thanks


----------



## samina

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


K- they are amazing I love the pigalles - what colour were they before you strassed then and what colour crytals are they??

They are Beautiful xx


poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share


 
Wow they look fab!!! Keep posting updates on how far you are progressing!


----------



## jamidee

kisenian said:
			
		

> finally! finished these two!



Dorado piggies!


----------



## frick&frack

poptarts said:


> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.



the color of those crystals is fabulous!  your shoes look amazing!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi ladies, I just won a pair of CL lady peep nude patent from eBay and giong to strass it with crystal AB. Pls help me point out  I have to dye it in silver before strass or just strass on them directly?


----------



## kisenian

samina said:


> K- they are amazing I love the pigalles - what colour were they before you strassed then and what colour crytals are they??
> 
> They are Beautiful xx
> 
> 
> Wow they look fab!!! Keep posting updates on how far you are progressing!



the are strassed with dorado like jamidee said!


----------



## PeepToe

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


Very pretty!


----------



## PeepToe

I want to strass my york glitter lady peeps. Can I use hot fix crystals on that material?


----------



## patty0411

Hey ladies, I'm planning on starting a strass and dye project on my green Declic suede heels.

I was wondering what brand dye I should use if I do plan on coloring them? Thank you!


----------



## hunniesochic

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


so beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share


beautiful!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi ladies, I just won a pair of CL lady peep nude patent from eBay and giong to strass it with crystal AB. Pls help me point out  I have to dye it in silver before strass or just strass on them directly?



I just finished strassing a pair in crystal AB but I dyed them lilac. Why not place a couple stones on nude and see if you like it?  



patty0411 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm planning on starting a strass and dye project on my green Declic suede heels.
> 
> I was wondering what brand dye I should use if I do plan on coloring them? Thank you!



Lumiere


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi ladies, I just won a pair of CL lady peep nude patent from eBay and giong to strass it with crystal AB. Pls help me point out I have to dye it in silver before strass or just strass on them directly?


 
I think a silver or purplish color brings out the blues/pinks/purples in the stones more


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

kisenian said:


> finally! finished these two!


 
Congrats, these are gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share


 
They are beautiful and I''ve never seen this color before!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Haven't posted in a while but wanted to share some pics of my latest strass projects
> 
> Dyed my daffodils gold then strassed them in Aurum (They're a lot more gold and shiny IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded then strassed these Patent Ron Ron wedges in Silk Swarovski Rhinestones -


 
Both pairs are so pretty!


----------



## DariaD

poptarts said:


> They are beautiful *kisenian*!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to my strass project. Patent deco with Indigo crystal. The color is kind of tricky to capture, it looks black but it changes to a bright blue when moving around.
> 
> One down, one to go. Thanks for letting me share



Those are super-beautiful, well done!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

PeepToe said:


> Here are some quick pictures that I took of the Indian Pink Biancas. Not the best pictures.


 
Gorgeous!



bagladyseattle said:


> I love love strassing.... it's so therapeutic.
> 
> I ordered 1 gross of SS09 and 1 gross of SS07 and other 3 larger sizes for my No Prive. I ended up using up all the 1gross in SS09 and I did not even finish up 1 shoe. Well, I still have the tip left to do for that 1 shoe.
> 
> I think I placed the crystals way too close with each other.


 
Strassing really is therapeutic....it's like you are in a calming zone and "oblivious" to everything else.



PeepToe said:


> I want to strass my york glitter lady peeps. Can I use hot fix crystals on that material?


 
I think you can. Hot glue in general should hold almost anything.


----------



## patty0411

dirtyaddiction said:


> Lumiere



Thank you very much! I'm trying to pm you but I'm not sure if it's going through? Wanted to ask you some other questions hehe..


----------



## sassy lady J

All you ladies are incredible!!  I'm in awe of these projects!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ashlie1000

Hi I am starting a strauss project and was  wondering what people have used in the past to apply the crystals. I purcahsed GEM-TAC glue but what should I use to place the crystals. 

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on this thread and looking through the posts, I must say everyone is doing a stellar job.  I have been so busy with projects and wanted to share them with you all:

Champagne Plisseta that I strassed in clear crystal (one of my favorites I've ever done, so beautiful in person!):














Brown Very Prive that I painted a metallic medium blue color and strassed in Light Sapphire AB:









Ivory Very Prive that I painted silver and strassed in clear crystal:













And some progress shots of current projects I'm working on that aren't finished yet.  A Big Stack that I painted gold with Lumiere and strassed in Golden Shadow crystals.  The heel on these is SO sexy, and I this is the first time I've used this color.  It is amazing IRL:









And my Fastissima that I am strassing in Black Diamond for myself!!! So excited to finish these and wear them.  I usually place the stones super close together so you cannot see the background at all, but on these I wanted to bring a little depth and color to them, so they looked darker instead of silver/pewter since I already have a CAL Pigalili.  Spacing them further apart takes so much less time, I kind of enjoy strassing these 





I'll post shots of the finished projects once they're done, and THANKS to all you ladies for always being so kind and supportive.  I love this thread and love all the artistic talents showcased here!


----------



## Ashlie1000

I am speechless!!!! One word FABULOUS !!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I also strassed a few non CL's, and wasn't sure if I should post them on here or not.  If they need to be deleted, let me know, if they cannot stay in this thread, but I thought I'd post them bc of the colors/pattern used.  
The first is Fern Green Swarovski that had a cutout suede pattern on it, and I strassed those cutout sections:




Next is a pair with Silk crystals (I don't see a lot of Silk on here, so I wanted to show the color):




And finally a Crystal AB pair that I painted a metallic light pink before strassing.  The background really made this pair more pink than silver. I love how these turned out:





All paint was Lumiere, stones purchased from Dreamtime Creations and Harman Importing, and the number of stones varied but I typically use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20ss.  Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much, you are too kind 



Ashlie1000 said:


> I am speechless!!!! One word FABULOUS !!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Use a wax stick.  They work wonders! HTH



Ashlie1000 said:


> Hi I am starting a strauss project and was  wondering what people have used in the past to apply the crystals. I purcahsed GEM-TAC glue but what should I use to place the crystals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ash


----------



## Ashlie1000

Hi Ladies,  so I was thinking of purchasing these for my DIY project.  I have Jet Hematite crystals and I was going to paint these black. Thoughts anyone.  I wanted to wait to find a black pair but since I saw Oakenfoldgodess post I am not sure I can wait any longer.  Also this is my first project so I am really unsure.  Let me know what you all think! 

Thanks,
Ashlie 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chiristian-...64991?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416292d81f


----------



## BoriquaNina

They're great for strassing & kid leather changes color very well. I say go for it!


Ashlie1000 said:


> Hi Ladies,  so I was thinking of purchasing these for my DIY project.  I have Jet Hematite crystals and I was going to paint these black. Thoughts anyone.  I wanted to wait to find a black pair but since I saw Oakenfoldgodess post I am not sure I can wait any longer.  Also this is my first project so I am really unsure.  Let me know what you all think!
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashlie
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chiristian-...64991?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416292d81f


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on this thread and looking through the posts, I must say everyone is doing a stellar job.  I have been so busy with projects and wanted to share them with you all:
> 
> Champagne Plisseta that I strassed in clear crystal (one of my favorites I've ever done, so beautiful in person!):
> Brown Very Prive that I painted a metallic medium blue color and strassed in Light Sapphire AB:
> Ivory Very Prive that I painted silver and strassed in clear crystal:
> 
> And some progress shots of current projects I'm working on that aren't finished yet.  A Big Stack that I painted gold with Lumiere and strassed in Golden Shadow crystals.  The heel on these is SO sexy, and I this is the first time I've used this color.  It is amazing IRL:
> 
> And my Fastissima that I am strassing in Black Diamond for myself!!! So excited to finish these and wear them.  I usually place the stones super close together so you cannot see the background at all, but on these I wanted to bring a little depth and color to them, so they looked darker instead of silver/pewter since I already have a CAL Pigalili.  Spacing them further apart takes so much less time, I kind of enjoy strassing these
> 
> I'll post shots of the finished projects once they're done, and THANKS to all you ladies for always being so kind and supportive.  I love this thread and love all the artistic talents showcased here!


^woah...BLINGTASTIC OVERLOAD!!!  they're all fabulous.  

the plisseta just SCREAMS christmas...it's one of my favorites of yours too!  




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also strassed a few non CL's, and wasn't sure if I should post them on here or not.  If they need to be deleted, let me know, if they cannot stay in this thread, but I thought I'd post them bc of the colors/pattern used.
> The first is Fern Green Swarovski that had a cutout suede pattern on it, and I strassed those cutout sections:
> 
> Next is a pair with Silk crystals (I don't see a lot of Silk on here, so I wanted to show the color):
> 
> And finally a Crystal AB pair that I painted a metallic light pink before strassing.  The background really made this pair more pink than silver. I love how these turned out:
> 
> All paint was Lumiere, stones purchased from Dreamtime Creations and Harman Importing, and the number of stones varied but I typically use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20ss.  Thanks Ladies!


^the green cutouts look so cool, & the AB over light pink is just the shade I've been dreaming of!


----------



## jamidee

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on this thread and looking through the posts, I must say everyone is doing a stellar job.  I have been so busy with projects and wanted to share them with you all:
> 
> Champagne Plisseta that I strassed in clear crystal (one of my favorites I've ever done, so beautiful in person!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Very Prive that I painted a metallic medium blue color and strassed in Light Sapphire AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Very Prive that I painted silver and strassed in clear crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some progress shots of current projects I'm working on that aren't finished yet.  A Big Stack that I painted gold with Lumiere and strassed in Golden Shadow crystals.  The heel on these is SO sexy, and I this is the first time I've used this color.  It is amazing IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastissima that I am strassing in Black Diamond for myself!!! So excited to finish these and wear them.  I usually place the stones super close together so you cannot see the background at all, but on these I wanted to bring a little depth and color to them, so they looked darker instead of silver/pewter since I already have a CAL Pigalili.  Spacing them further apart takes so much less time, I kind of enjoy strassing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post shots of the finished projects once they're done, and THANKS to all you ladies for always being so kind and supportive.  I love this thread and love all the artistic talents showcased here!



wow I love the golden shadow!! 

Oak- do you like crystal or crystal ab better in your opinion?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks.  I think it depends.  I don't think a VP does clear crystal justice.  I think a clear Lady Peep or Banane would be awesome bc it's such a tall heel.  I LOVE AB stones, and Crystal AB is definitely beautiful, and much more interesting in my opinion.  But for bridal, clear crystal is more appropriate, IMO. I've worn both, and I think Crystal AB is flashier, more fun, and less formal, while clear crystal is great for black tie events or weddings. HTH



jamidee said:


> wow I love the golden shadow!!
> 
> Oak- do you like crystal or crystal ab better in your opinion?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  The Plisseta were for a red, white and black themed wedding...and the thing I loved most about them was the heel. The fact that they were a little different than the norm, and very interesting.  Definitely one of my favorites thus far. 



frick&frack said:


> ^woah...BLINGTASTIC OVERLOAD!!!  they're all fabulous.
> 
> the plisseta just SCREAMS christmas...it's one of my favorites of yours too!
> 
> 
> 
> ^the green cutouts look so cool, & the AB over light pink is just the shade I've been dreaming of!


----------



## patty0411

Hi ladies, another question I have regarding my forest green declic suede heels. I really want to dye them white but since the original color is deep are my chances better coloring them black? Is there a way to dye them to white using Luminer paint (ie painting the shoe black then go


----------



## patty0411

Whoops! I was going to say.. Ie painting the shoe black then go in and paint over it with white? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on this thread and looking through the posts, I must say everyone is doing a stellar job.  I have been so busy with projects and wanted to share them with you all:
> 
> Champagne Plisseta that I strassed in clear crystal (one of my favorites I've ever done, so beautiful in person!):
> 
> Brown Very Prive that I painted a metallic medium blue color and strassed in Light Sapphire AB:
> 
> Ivory Very Prive that I painted silver and strassed in clear crystal:
> 
> And some progress shots of current projects I'm working on that aren't finished yet.  A Big Stack that I painted gold with Lumiere and strassed in Golden Shadow crystals.  The heel on these is SO sexy, and I this is the first time I've used this color.  It is amazing IRL:
> 
> And my Fastissima that I am strassing in Black Diamond for myself!!! So excited to finish these and wear them.  I usually place the stones super close together so you cannot see the background at all, but on these I wanted to bring a little depth and color to them, so they looked darker instead of silver/pewter since I already have a CAL Pigalili.  Spacing them further apart takes so much less time, I kind of enjoy strassing these
> 
> I'll post shots of the finished projects once they're done, and THANKS to all you ladies for always being so kind and supportive.  I love this thread and love all the artistic talents showcased here!



Oh my god they're so beautiful!


----------



## red sole junkie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also strassed a few non CL's, and wasn't sure if I should post them on here or not.  If they need to be deleted, let me know, if they cannot stay in this thread, but I thought I'd post them bc of the colors/pattern used.
> The first is Fern Green Swarovski that had a cutout suede pattern on it, and I strassed those cutout sections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pair with Silk crystals (I don't see a lot of Silk on here, so I wanted to show the color):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a Crystal AB pair that I painted a metallic light pink before strassing.  The background really made this pair more pink than silver. I love how these turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All paint was Lumiere, stones purchased from Dreamtime Creations and Harman Importing, and the number of stones varied but I typically use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20ss.  Thanks Ladies!




You did a wonderful job!    May I ask what Lumiere color did you use for the Fern green pumps. You mentioned they had cutout suede. did you painted it with luimiere? or were they in that color already?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The shoes were white with gray cutout sections for the pattern.  I dyed the whole shoe Pearlescent Emerald (I believe was the name of it. There are two Lumiere greens and the other is a poo poo olive color, so I used the brighter, prettier one) and strassed the cutout areas with Fern Green crystals.  The shoes were Charles Jourdan I believe.



red sole junkie said:


> You did a wonderful job!    May I ask what Lumiere color did you use for the Fern green pumps. You mentioned they had cutout suede. did you painted it with luimiere? or were they in that color already?


----------



## sally.m

Oaken - You are the bling queen, I love everything!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks mama!  So sweet of you 



sally.m said:


> Oaken - You are the bling queen, I love everything!!!!


----------



## red sole junkie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The shoes were white with gray cutout sections for the pattern.  I dyed the whole shoe Pearlescent Emerald (I believe was the name of it. There are two Lumiere greens and the other is a poo poo olive color, so I used the brighter, prettier one) and strassed the cutout areas with Fern Green crystals.  The shoes were Charles Jourdan I believe.



OMG they look amazing.. Obviously the strassing part is flawless but I would have sworn the shoes were that green color originally. I tried to dye some no designer shoes with Lumiere but they look awful. You can see like the brush stroke. Yours look all even like if they were airbrushed. Did you use any special brush to apply the paint?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

You're going to laugh when I tell you this, but I use my 3 year old's paint brushes for her toddler paint set.  They are not great quality at all, and lose hairs at times, but there are so many different sizes that I can get the little nooks and crannies with the tiny brushes and do regular painting with the others.  That way I don't have to tape the perimeters of the shoes.  You can get very streaky if you go back and forth with the brush strokes.  Try to only stroke in ONE direction, and don't apply anymore layers until you're positive that it's completely dry.  I was very careful with the green shoes, for that reason, but with the others that I have to alter I go back and forth, streaky, etc bc you're not going to see it anyway...lol



red sole junkie said:


> OMG they look amazing.. Obviously the strassing part is flawless but I would have sworn the shoes were that green color originally. I tried to dye some no designer shoes with Lumiere but they look awful. You can see like the brush stroke. Yours look all even like if they were airbrushed. Did you use any special brush to apply the paint?


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Ladies,

I secretly stalk this forum on a regular basis, in an attempt to work up the confidence to tackle my own DIY.  I have to say, ya'll do an amazing job on each and every project! 

I originally purchased the shoe (see photo) with the intent of strassing in volcano.  I've since decided that I will end up strassing a pair of older VPs in volcano instead.  While I love this shoe, I don't wear the color a lot.  I would wear it more if it were a brown shoe.  So my question for ya'll is....can I dye this suede CL brown on my own or should I have it professionally done?  If I can do it myself, what brand of dye would be best for suede?

Thanks for all your help as I embark on (potentially) my first DIY!


----------



## red sole junkie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> You're going to laugh when I tell you this, but I use my 3 year old's paint brushes for her toddler paint set.  They are not great quality at all, and lose hairs at times, but there are so many different sizes that I can get the little nooks and crannies with the tiny brushes and do regular painting with the others.  That way I don't have to tape the perimeters of the shoes.  You can get very streaky if you go back and forth with the brush strokes.  Try to only stroke in ONE direction, and don't apply anymore layers until you're positive that it's completely dry.  I was very careful with the green shoes, for that reason, but with the others that I have to alter I go back and forth, streaky, etc bc you're not going to see it anyway...lol



OMG I swear to God the look fabulous. Thank you for sharing your trick! I might go back to the ugliness I created with my shoes and try to fix them just to see the result. My Best Regards and keep up the beautiful work.:worthy:


----------



## vhdos

I finally received my Golden Shadow crystals from Dreamtime Creations and I've started my 3rd strass project!!!  The Golden Shadow is amazing.  I have been asked to do a strassing tutorial as a promo for a large, fancy charity event, so I'll be documenting every step with photos, etc.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rock_girl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I secretly stalk this forum on a regular basis, in an attempt to work up the confidence to tackle my own DIY.  I have to say, ya'll do an amazing job on each and every project!
> 
> I originally purchased the shoe (see photo) with the intent of strassing in volcano.  I've since decided that I will end up strassing a pair of older VPs in volcano instead.  While I love this shoe, I don't wear the color a lot.  I would wear it more if it were a brown shoe.  So my question for ya'll is....can I dye this suede CL brown on my own or should I have it professionally done?  If I can do it myself, what brand of dye would be best for suede?
> 
> Thanks for all your help as I embark on (potentially) my first DIY!



Do you plan on strassing them? I just dyed a pair with lumiere and it matted the suede


----------



## amandasummer

Wow! These are absolutely gorgeous! I am in love with the CAB pink pair. Bravo!  Can I ask who makes the shoes? I love them!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also strassed a few non CL's, and wasn't sure if I should post them on here or not.  If they need to be deleted, let me know, if they cannot stay in this thread, but I thought I'd post them bc of the colors/pattern used.
> The first is Fern Green Swarovski that had a cutout suede pattern on it, and I strassed those cutout sections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pair with Silk crystals (I don't see a lot of Silk on here, so I wanted to show the color):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a Crystal AB pair that I painted a metallic light pink before strassing.  The background really made this pair more pink than silver. I love how these turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All paint was Lumiere, stones purchased from Dreamtime Creations and Harman Importing, and the number of stones varied but I typically use 5, 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20ss.  Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Dimple

I'm looking at strassing a pair of heels for my wedding.

I'm going to be purchasing it off eBay. Is the 'swarovski 2028 flatbacks no hot-fix' the correct one to purchase?


----------



## Dimple

Eta, or do I need the one with the hot fix? I'm looking at purchasing maybe gemteq or whatever they have here in Australia that is equivalent to that.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dimple said:


> Eta, or do I need the one with the hot fix? I'm looking at purchasing maybe gemteq or whatever they have here in Australia that is equivalent to that.



no hotfix, flatback 2028/2058


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

amandasummer said:
			
		

> Wow! These are absolutely gorgeous! I am in love with the CAB pink pair. Bravo!  Can I ask who makes the shoes? I love them!



I believe they were Dolce Vita. Thanks!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I've ordered hotfix stones for projects before if the regular flat backs were out of stock, or less expensive. etc.  But there is no real difference.  The only difference is that they seem a little more raised up (only noticeable to the strasser, not the average person).  So I say go for it, if you're comfortable with it, and I KNOW that Dreamtime is still offering 20% off hotfix (or maybe just certain hotfix) stones to get rid of that inventory.  HTH.



Dimple said:


> I'm looking at strassing a pair of heels for my wedding.
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing it off eBay. Is the 'swarovski 2028 flatbacks no hot-fix' the correct one to purchase?


----------



## Dimple

Thanks for your assistance. I'll look into this now and weigh out the options and see if Dreamtime offer international shipping.


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Do you plan on strassing them? I just dyed a pair with lumiere and it matted the suede


 
Hi DA,

I am not planning to strass them at this time.  I would just get more wear out of them in brown.  I think I know what you mean when you say the Lumiere "matted" the suede, but if you have before/after photos that would be incredibly helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## will_hill

Does anyone know if you can strass WOOD ? b/c i found some bibi but they have a wood heel, so i need so help .. thanks guys


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rock_girl said:


> Hi DA,
> 
> I am not planning to strass them at this time.  I would just get more wear out of them in brown.  I think I know what you mean when you say the Lumiere "matted" the suede, but if you have before/after photos that would be incredibly helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



Sure! These were suede and I dyed them with lumiere. I don't have any pictures of the shoes dyed and w/out strass but hope these give you an idea. Maybe Tarrago?


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Sure! These were suede and I dyed them with lumiere. I don't have any pictures of the shoes dyed and w/out strass but hope these give you an idea. Maybe Tarrago?



ooooo...I don't remember you posting these in here before.  I LOVE just the heel & platform strassed.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I strassed the wooden platform/heel Catenita and that was the ONLY time I've ever experienced crystal loss.  I use E6000 and it is super durable, like you'd only have crystal loss if you pry off the crystals with pointy tweezers, or some sort of trauma happened to the shoe. The person who wore them rubbed the toe area/tip of the wooden platform on the gas pedal, repeatedly, while she was driving and a chunk of crystals separated from the wood (which was also painted black with Lumiere).   I would steer clear of wood, just for this purpose, unless you are VERY careful when wearing them.  HTH.



will_hill said:


> Does anyone know if you can strass WOOD ? b/c i found some bibi but they have a wood heel, so i need so help .. thanks guys


----------



## katran26

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I strassed the wooden platform/heel Catenita and that was the ONLY time I've ever experienced crystal loss.  I use E6000 and it is super durable, like you'd only have crystal loss if you pry off the crystals with pointy tweezers, or some sort of trauma happened to the shoe. The person who wore them rubbed the toe area/tip of the wooden platform on the gas pedal, repeatedly, while she was driving and a chunk of crystals separated from the wood (which was also painted black with Lumiere).   I would steer clear of wood, just for this purpose, unless you are VERY careful when wearing them.  HTH.



Same thing happened to me - I strassed wooden heel/platform yoyo zeppas and *occassionally* one or two fall out with use, so I have to be very careful. But it was worth it to revamp the pair!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yeah, it's very strange...I know the wood isn't porous, and doesn't absorb any of the glue the way satin or suede would, but I haven't ever had a problem with patent (and I don't sand patent beforehand), and that isn't porous either. I don't know what the real difference is with wood, but it's extremely hard to get the crystals to adhere permanently.  Thanks for making me feel like I'm not alone in the crystal loss/wood department, LOL  



katran26 said:


> Same thing happened to me - I strassed wooden heel/platform yoyo zeppas and *occassionally* one or two fall out with use, so I have to be very careful. But it was worth it to revamp the pair!


----------



## katran26

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Yeah, it's very strange...I know the wood isn't porous, and doesn't absorb any of the glue the way satin or suede would, but I haven't ever had a problem with patent (and I don't sand patent beforehand), and that isn't porous either. I don't know what the real difference is with wood, but it's extremely hard to get the crystals to adhere permanently.  Thanks for making me feel like I'm not alone in the crystal loss/wood department, LOL



 Funny thing is - the pair was black patent with wooden heel/platform, and a layer of black strass (after painting black) really made the pair amazing! it's just hard to wear now because I'm always worried if they are going to fall out! thanks for posting this question - I know I'm not alone either


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> ooooo...I don't remember you posting these in here before.  I LOVE just the heel & platform strassed.



 Yes, I never posted these. Thanks!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I strassed the wooden platform/heel Catenita and that was the ONLY time I've ever experienced crystal loss. I use E6000 and it is super durable, like you'd only have crystal loss if you pry off the crystals with pointy tweezers, or some sort of trauma happened to the shoe. The person who wore them rubbed the toe area/tip of the wooden platform on the gas pedal, repeatedly, while she was driving and a chunk of crystals separated from the wood (which was also painted black with Lumiere). I would steer clear of wood, just for this purpose, unless you are VERY careful when wearing them. HTH.


 
I love your creations. You don't sand your patent leather?! Good to know. I'm about to start strassing a pair of black flats. I literally took notes on everthing listed on here so I'm glad to hear I don't have to sand them!


----------



## will_hill

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I strassed the wooden platform/heel Catenita and that was the ONLY time I've ever experienced crystal loss.  I use E6000 and it is super durable, like you'd only have crystal loss if you pry off the crystals with pointy tweezers, or some sort of trauma happened to the shoe. The person who wore them rubbed the toe area/tip of the wooden platform on the gas pedal, repeatedly, while she was driving and a chunk of crystals separated from the wood (which was also painted black with Lumiere).   I would steer clear of wood, just for this purpose, unless you are VERY careful when wearing them.  HTH.



Thank you so much  I'm going to consider that now, one more question in your opinion do u like Crystal or Crystal AB ??


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I love your creations. You don't sand your patent leather?! Good to know. I'm about to start strassing a pair of black flats. I literally took notes on everthing listed on here so I'm glad to hear I don't have to sand them!



Hi, I've only worked with patent a few times and I didn't sand them first. But I also didn't alter the base color, paint them, etc.  I've heard that sanding them, even if painting them, doesn't make a huge difference, but I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

will_hill said:
			
		

> Thank you so much  I'm going to consider that now, one more question in your opinion do u like Crystal or Crystal AB ??



I prefer clear crystal on a Lady Peep or a Banane (bc I don't like the thin peep toe of a Banana) or any 140mm or higher Peep toe heel. I think the extra height and the exposed platform really showcase the potential of the crystal. I've done quite a few clear Very Prive, but I prefer those in Crystal AB or any other color than clear. I think besides the Lady Peep or Banane, clear can seem boring IMO. I'm also very much attracted to AB coatings and the effect stones, rather than clear or plain stones. I just feel like the coatings give more dimension and excitement to the stones, and look more interesting. Just my opinion...
Thanks for asking!


----------



## vhdos

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> *You're going to laugh when I tell you this, but I use my 3 year old's paint brushes for her toddler paint set.*  They are not great quality at all, and lose hairs at times, but there are so many different sizes that I can get the little nooks and crannies with the tiny brushes and do regular painting with the others.  That way I don't have to tape the perimeters of the shoes.  You can get very streaky if you go back and forth with the brush strokes.  Try to only stroke in ONE direction, and don't apply anymore layers until you're positive that it's completely dry.  I was very careful with the green shoes, for that reason, but with the others that I have to alter I go back and forth, streaky, etc bc you're not going to see it anyway...lol



I did the same thing on my current strass project - I used one of my kids Crayola paint brushes for the job


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


>


 
Thanks *DA*!  So the upper/non-strassed part of this shoe is suede... I see what you mean, the Lumiere totally changed the texture of the suede.  

Has anyone seen the same effects when using Tarrago on suede??  

TIA!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Tarrago will turn the surface matte also AND is much streakier than Lumiere bc it is a thinner paint/dye.



rock_girl said:


> Thanks *DA*!  So the upper/non-strassed part of this shoe is suede... I see what you mean, the Lumiere totally changed the texture of the suede.
> 
> Has anyone seen the same effects when using Tarrago on suede??
> 
> TIA!


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Tarrago will turn the surface matte also AND is much streakier than Lumiere bc it is a thinner paint/dye.


 
Thanks *Oakenfold*!

 I did a Google search and came up with the following products:
Meltonian Suede Renew Aerosol
Moneysworth & Best Suede Renew Dye
Kelly's Cobbler Suede Dye
Tarrago Suede Dye

Has anyone used the above products?   Were you pleased with the results? :kiss:


----------



## sassy lady J

Can someone please suggest where I can get the products to start strassing?  I know it's in here some place but there's over 200 post and I'm getting lost lol 

I'm going to start practicing on some shoes so I don't mess up my CLs, I know where to get the glue, but not where to order the stones.
TIA


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sassy lady J said:


> Can someone please suggest where I can get the products to start strassing?  I know it's in here some place but there's over 200 post and I'm getting lost lol
> 
> I'm going to start practicing on some shoes so I don't mess up my CLs, I know where to get the glue, but not where to order the stones.
> TIA



dreamtimecreations.com


----------



## jeNYC

Or www.lovetocrystal.com email them for 10% off coupon code


----------



## katran26

sassy lady J said:


> Can someone please suggest where I can get the products to start strassing?  I know it's in here some place but there's over 200 post and I'm getting lost lol
> 
> I'm going to start practicing on some shoes so I don't mess up my CLs, I know where to get the glue, but not where to order the stones.
> TIA



I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fan of artbeads.com. The shipping is SUPER quick and you can easily find coupon code for 20% off.


----------



## fluffyduck

Hi to all,
I have been stalking this forum for a long time now and have really enjoyed looking at all the amazing transformations of shoes...I have done some strassing myself but not on loubies, practising on other shoes first.lol
I have just found these 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-strass-23477.html
any ideas on how this has been done?
Thanks everyone, nice to finally talk to you all


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Not sure about the gold ring around the stones, but that strassing is god awful IMO. lol



fluffyduck said:


> Hi to all,
> I have been stalking this forum for a long time now and have really enjoyed looking at all the amazing transformations of shoes...I have done some strassing myself but not on loubies, practising on other shoes first.lol
> I have just found these
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-strass-23477.html
> any ideas on how this has been done?
> Thanks everyone, nice to finally talk to you all


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Not sure about the gold ring around the stones, but that strassing is god awful IMO. lol



+1, and the price!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fluffyduck said:


> Hi to all,
> I have been stalking this forum for a long time now and have really enjoyed looking at all the amazing transformations of shoes...I have done some strassing myself but not on loubies, practising on other shoes first.lol
> I have just found these
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-strass-23477.html
> any ideas on how this has been done?
> Thanks everyone, nice to finally talk to you all



I think it's these - http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...al=&view=&by=&bulk=0&company_id2=0&articleno=


----------



## poppyseed

fluffyduck said:


> Hi to all,
> I have been stalking this forum for a long time now and have really enjoyed looking at all the amazing transformations of shoes...I have done some strassing myself but not on loubies, practising on other shoes first.lol
> I have just found these
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-strass-23477.html
> any ideas on how this has been done?
> Thanks everyone, nice to finally talk to you all


 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Not sure about the gold ring around the stones, but that strassing is god awful IMO. lol


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> +1, and the price!


 

the look like granddaughters of these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...67551?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33723d893f


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

More like his granddaughter strassed them, LMAO! 



poppyseed said:


> the look like granddaughters of these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...67551?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33723d893f


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> More like his granddaughter strassed them, LMAO!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> More like his granddaughter strassed them, LMAO!


 

:giggles:


----------



## poptarts

kisenian said:


> These are beautiful!! Did you use smaller crystals? I love that they look so delicate!





dirtyaddiction said:


> omg I love it! That color is to die for





poppyseed said:


> I'm totally in love with the colour, it's amazing! I've always loved the Marine glitter and this looks like a crystal version of it





samina said:


> Wow they look fab!!! Keep posting updates on how far you are progressing!





frick&frack said:


> the color of those crystals is fabulous!  your shoes look amazing!





hunniesochic said:


> beautiful!!!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are beautiful and I''ve never seen this color before!





DariaD said:


> Those are super-beautiful, well done!




Thank you ladies very much for your kind words. I am very excited to get started on the other pair 

*kisenian* - I used five different size crystals, the smaller ones looks a lot better IMHO but man they are a pain to work with 






Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on this thread and looking through the posts, I must say everyone is doing a stellar job.  I have been so busy with projects and wanted to share them with you all:
> 
> Champagne Plisseta that I strassed in clear crystal (one of my favorites I've ever done, so beautiful in person!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Very Prive that I painted a metallic medium blue color and strassed in Light Sapphire AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Very Prive that I painted silver and strassed in clear crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some progress shots of current projects I'm working on that aren't finished yet.  A Big Stack that I painted gold with Lumiere and strassed in Golden Shadow crystals.  The heel on these is SO sexy, and I this is the first time I've used this color.  It is amazing IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastissima that I am strassing in Black Diamond for myself!!! So excited to finish these and wear them.  I usually place the stones super close together so you cannot see the background at all, but on these I wanted to bring a little depth and color to them, so they looked darker instead of silver/pewter since I already have a CAL Pigalili.  Spacing them further apart takes so much less time, I kind of enjoy strassing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post shots of the finished projects once they're done, and THANKS to all you ladies for always being so kind and supportive.  I love this thread and love all the artistic talents showcased here!




OMG THUD! Everything look so beautiful. WOW


----------



## KimmyAnne

dirtyaddiction said:


> Sure! These were suede and I dyed them with lumiere. I don't have any pictures of the shoes dyed and w/out strass but hope these give you an idea. Maybe Tarrago?




Do you remember approx. how many stones you used to do just the heel and platform?  This thread has been great inspiration, but I want to startoff with a small project instead of a whole shoe and heel/platform strassed is what I had in mind   TIA


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies! I am finally starting my next strass project... if you recall, I am transforming brand new Camel Pigalle Platos 120mm into Sapphire AB Pigalle Platos...

Pigalle Platos 120mm Camel with Wood Stacked heel





Pigalle Platos 120mm dyed with Tarrago Daphne #22


----------



## dirtyaddiction

KimmyAnne said:


> Do you remember approx. how many stones you used to do just the heel and platform?  This thread has been great inspiration, but I want to startoff with a small project instead of a whole shoe and heel/platform strassed is what I had in mind   TIA



Sorry I don't :/ I actually strassed the whole shoe


----------



## BoriquaNina

I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!

Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white





Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood 





Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green





Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOOOOO! Does the lovely owner of the strass know her shoes are done?! She is soooooooooooooooooooo excited to have them!

Beautiful work Nina, just gorgeous!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!
Yup! She has one pair already and the second were shipped this morning! I think she's just been crazy busy being a new mommy!

BTW I can't wait to see your Sapphire AB piggies!!!




BellaShoes said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Does the lovely owner of the strass know her shoes are done?! She is soooooooooooooooooooo excited to have them!
> 
> Beautiful work Nina, just gorgeous!


----------



## crodrigue

Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
(see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





crodrigue said:


> Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
> (see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")



lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


^gorgeous strassing!  the tsars are my favorite!!!




crodrigue said:


> Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
> (see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")


^they're coming along beautifully!


----------



## kisenian

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These look gorg!! I love your work!


----------



## kisenian

crodrigue said:


> Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
> (see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")



these are beautiful!! i love the color combo!


----------



## kisenian

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies! I am finally starting my next strass project... if you recall, I am transforming brand new Camel Pigalle Platos 120mm into Sapphire AB Pigalle Platos...
> 
> Pigalle Platos 120mm Camel with Wood Stacked heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Platos 120mm dyed with Tarrago Daphne #22



looking forward to the finished product! i really like the sapphire crystals!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hi all, I'm planning a strass project. Does anyone know if I can paint patent leather before strassing? Paint suggestions? Should I sand first? Many thanks!


----------



## will_hill

Ok, so i'm strassig a HP in crystal clear & a bibi in crystal ab .. should i paint the shoes silver or white??? HELP HELP HELP


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



THOSE TSAR!!!!!!!! Ugh my ultimate bridal shoe they're so beautifullll


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

crodrigue said:
			
		

> Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
> (see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")



So much depth added because of the panelling on the back of the shoe. Great work lady!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

will_hill said:


> Ok, so i'm strassig a HP in crystal clear & a bibi in crystal ab .. should i paint the shoes silver or white??? HELP HELP HELP



I'd go silver



ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hi all, I'm planning a strass project. Does anyone know if I can paint patent leather before strassing? Paint suggestions? Should I sand first? Many thanks!



Yes, you can paint patent leather. I like to sand but some other girls don't.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dirtyaddiction said:


> I'd go silver
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can paint patent leather. I like to sand but some other girls don't.



Any special tips for painting it? Is there a specific brand of paint that works best on patent? Many thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



absolutely amazing!! yet again I am stunned with how good the Volcano looks on black...that is what I will doing next!


----------



## shontel

Oh my! I've been away from this thread for a little while only to return and see these AMAZING AMAZING DIYs!!! Great job Ladies!!


----------



## sassy lady J

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> dreamtimecreations.com



Thank you soo much, sorry for the late reply....


----------



## sassy lady J

jeNYC said:
			
		

> Or www.lovetocrystal.com email them for 10% off coupon code



Thank you I love discounts!! Lol


----------



## sassy lady J

katran26 said:
			
		

> I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fan of artbeads.com. The shipping is SUPER quick and you can easily find coupon code for 20% off.



Thx another good resource and coupon!! Lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Any special tips for painting it? Is there a specific brand of paint that works best on patent? Many thanks!



I use lumiere


----------



## FullyLoaded

Can someone who uses the syringe technique please tell me which needle size to use for the thicker E6000 glue?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I've ordered hotfix stones for projects before if the regular flat backs were out of stock, or less expensive. etc.  But there is no real difference.  The only difference is that they seem a little more raised up (only noticeable to the strasser, not the average person).  So I say go for it, if you're comfortable with it, and I KNOW that Dreamtime is still offering 20% off hotfix (or maybe just certain hotfix) stones to get rid of that inventory.  HTH.



Thank you for this tip, I've always wondered about the hot fix.


----------



## BellaShoes

kisenian said:
			
		

> looking forward to the finished product! i really like the sapphire crystals!



Thank you!!!

Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
The Strass took about 7 hrs today.


----------



## DariaD

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



Oh wow, this is SO beautiful! Can't wait for the second shoe to be finished, this will be one gorgeous pair!


----------



## hunniesochic

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



Very, very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are all gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Daria!!! I will probably not have time to do the 2nd shoe until next weekend


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you hunniesochic!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



beautiful color on those crystals, & great work so far!


----------



## will_hill

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I've been working on recreating these Christian Louboutin for Marlon Gobel "daddy flats" for another tPF'er.  Hopefully he loves them.



Where did you get the spikes? these are AMAZING !!! I want to recreate the gold pair


----------



## Crystalized

I love DIY projects... especially Louboutin ones! Excited to get the "Meridian Blue" and the "Vitrail Medium" colors on a pair soon. I photoshopped photos of their possible outcome for the Daffodile Strass and and after seeing the outcome of "Volcano", I'm just too excited to add these 2 colors to the collection!


----------



## kisenian

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



gorgeous! you did a great job with the color!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



Bella,

They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dimple

What size do most people use on the edges of their shoes as I noticed its really nice and small?

The smallest I ordered were ss7 but I'm not sure if its too big. Should I go down to ss5?

I ordered:
ss7 &#8211; x1440 
ss9 &#8211; x1440
ss12 &#8211; x1440
ss16 &#8211; x144
ss20 &#8211; x144

I really like the look of Oakenfoldgodess's Ivory Very Prive strassed in clear crystal. They look perfect as a pair of wedding heels.


----------



## CrystalQueen

Hello Ladies !
I am very new here, but LOVING all your gorgeous creations !! 

I am about to strass onto Nude Patent peep toes, with Swarovski Crystal AB.
Do you think Gemtac will suffice ? as I am just not keen on E6000. 
Any prep tips ?

I have used gemtac on Black satin peep toes using crystals and pearls which turned out lovely, but never onto patent. 

Also, this might seem like a really silly question, but this is my first pair that I am creating for ME rather than others !  I am doing them for a few special nights and days out coming up in the year (so thought the AB crystal would be super sparkly and fun). 
I thought if they were nude colour heels, then they would be neutral so wouldn't need painting, what do you think ? 
*Silly question:* What on earth can I wear with them ? as they are obviously going to be the focal point of my outfit, but every cute dress I look at just doesnt seem right ! Do any of you ladies have similar strassed heels and what did you wear with them ? 
(any photos ?  
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeNYC

Dimple said:
			
		

> What size do most people use on the edges of their shoes as I noticed its really nice and small?
> 
> The smallest I ordered were ss7 but I'm not sure if its too big. Should I go down to ss5?
> 
> I ordered:
> ss7 &ndash; x1440
> ss9 &ndash; x1440
> ss12 &ndash; x1440
> ss16 &ndash; x144
> ss20 &ndash; x144
> 
> I really like the look of Oakenfoldgodess's Ivory Very Prive strassed in clear crystal. They look perfect as a pair of wedding heels.



Outline the shoes first. You can use a mix of different sizes. Then just fill the shoes in after you outlined.


----------



## katran26

Dimple said:


> What size do most people use on the edges of their shoes as I noticed its really nice and small?
> 
> The smallest I ordered were ss7 but I'm not sure if its too big. Should I go down to ss5?
> 
> I ordered:
> ss7  x1440
> ss9  x1440
> ss12  x1440
> ss16  x144
> ss20  x144
> 
> I really like the look of Oakenfoldgodess's Ivory Very Prive strassed in clear crystal. They look perfect as a pair of wedding heels.




I used a ss5's on rare occasions when I couldn't get anything else to fit! But I also used ss34's here and there, so it's entirely up to you how varied you want the crystals to look


----------



## CrystalQueen

**edit to my previous post, strassing Nude Very Prive Peep toes
x


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies! The Tsar & Pigalle are tied for my favorite!  I'm kind of obsessed with Vitrail Light now. hehe



kisenian said:


> These look gorg!! I love your work!





frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous strassing!  the tsars are my favorite!!





dirtyaddiction said:


> lovely!





poppyseed said:


> absolutely amazing!! yet again I am stunned with how good the Volcano looks on black...that is what I will doing next!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> THOSE TSAR!!!!!!!! Ugh my ultimate bridal shoe they're so beautifullll





hunniesochic said:


> These are all gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you!  I manly use 5 and 7's around the edges.



Dimple said:


> What size do most people use on the edges of their shoes as I noticed its really nice and small?
> 
> The smallest I ordered were ss7 but I'm not sure if its too big. Should I go down to ss5?
> 
> I ordered:
> ss7  x1440
> ss9  x1440
> ss12  x1440
> ss16  x144
> ss20  x144
> 
> I really like the look of Oakenfoldgodess's Ivory Very Prive strassed in clear crystal. They look perfect as a pair of wedding heels.


----------



## CrystalQueen

LOVE your Camel Pigalle Platos !!!!!!!
x



BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies! I am finally starting my next strass project... if you recall, I am transforming brand new Camel Pigalle Platos 120mm into Sapphire AB Pigalle Platos...
> 
> Pigalle Platos 120mm Camel with Wood Stacked heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Platos 120mm dyed with Tarrago Daphne #22


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado - original camel/wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
I love it! A strassing fool.  You are really amazing at this! Each pair looks so absolutely perfect and awesome!


----------



## Dimple

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you!  I manly use 5 and 7's around the edges.



Thanks for your help


----------



## GoGlam

Everyone's photos look amazing! I already can't wait to start my own project and share!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! I've had a lot of practice! LOL



ShoobieDoobie said:


> I love it! A strassing fool.  You are really amazing at this! Each pair looks so absolutely perfect and awesome!


----------



## 05_sincere

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.



Bella they are amazing.


----------



## 05_sincere

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado  - original camel/wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nina you did an amazing job......I plan on starting my second strass project next week...



crodrigue said:


> Newest project! ONE DOWN ONE TO GO
> (see more photos and details in my thread "A Strassing Story")



I  Volcano


----------



## lolitablue

Dear Ladies:

I need recommendations for strassing the heel of this pair of Sevillanas.  The ribbons around it are torn so they need to go.  The heel is black satin, just as the tip.
I was thinking smallest and small crystals.  Just not sure what color?  I am hoping for sparkly.  Thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

lolitablue said:


> Dear Ladies:
> 
> I need recommendations for strassing the heel of this pair of Sevillanas. The ribbons around it are torn so they need to go. The heel is black satin, just as the tip.
> I was thinking smallest and small crystals. Just not sure what color? I am hoping for sparkly. Thank you!


 
What about the same blue crystals Bella is using in her post a few pages back?  Not sure how they'd look on the black background, but they might tie in nicely with the blue.


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> Here is the first shoe.... One down, one to go!
> The Strass took about 7 hrs today.


 
I love this color blue!  Reminds me of the Mediterranean...


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:


> I wanted to share some of my more recent projects. I've been a strassing fool lately!!!
> 
> Tsar strassed in Vitrail Light - originally off white
> 
> Pigalle Plato strassed in Dorado - original camel/wood
> 
> Elisa strassed in Crystal - originally olive green
> 
> Altadama strassed in Volcano - originally black suede
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Amazing job!  They are all lovely, but those Tsar are _TDF_!


----------



## lolitablue

rock_girl said:


> What about the same blue crystals Bella is using in her post a few pages back?  Not sure how they'd look on the black background, but they might tie in nicely with the blue.


 
Really? Going to look!! Thank you, dear!!  

Bella, where are you!!!


----------



## will_hill

PeepToe said:


> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!



B E A U T I F U L  .. where did you get the pyramid spikes?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!!! 
*Sincere* what will your next project be???


05_sincere said:


> Nina you did an amazing job......I plan on starting my second strass project next week...



Thank you!!! 


rock_girl said:


> Amazing job!  They are all lovely, but those Tsar are _TDF_!


----------



## 05_sincere

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you!!!
> *Sincere* what will your next project be???
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



I am not sure I purchased these just not sure if they will fit me but I was thinking of making them dorado or glitter but I am open to suggestions

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a712ec8d4#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## lolitablue

05_sincere said:


> I am not sure I purchased these just not sure if they will fit me but I was thinking of making them dorado or glitter but I am open to suggestions
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a712ec8d4#ht_500wt_1182


 
Dorado sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Dimple

Can anyone in Sydney or Australia suggest a glue I can easily purchase? I'm thinking Lincraft or Spotlight but not sure how good the glue is.

My crystals arrived yesterday but the gemtaq glue was only shipped on 22 Feb from the US so I don't expect it will arrive until next week. I was hoping to spend this raining weekend sticking crystals on.


----------



## fluffyduck

Dimple said:


> Can anyone in Sydney or Australia suggest a glue I can easily purchase? I'm thinking Lincraft or Spotlight but not sure how good the glue is.
> 
> My crystals arrived yesterday but the gemtaq glue was only shipped on 22 Feb from the US so I don't expect it will arrive until next week. I was hoping to spend this raining weekend sticking crystals on.


 
Hi there Dimple, I use gemtac glue  or E6000 usually and I find both really good and I prefer to use either one of these but when I have been desperate I have gone to spotlight and got their gem glue. It is rather smelly , LOL, but seems to work ok. Not as good as the others I mentioned but still good.
Helmar Gemstone Glue is the name . By the way , I'm in melbourne..Happy strassing


----------



## Dimple

Thanks for your help. It's its not as good as those other glues, ill just wait for it to arrive next week. The weather is awful in Sydney at the moment so I was hoping to stay in and do my shoes. Next week it will be.


----------



## BellaShoes

OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.



looks amazing!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *DirtyAddiction*! It is so hard to capture them IRL, as you know


----------



## BoriquaNina

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.



I don't know what strass you already have but since they are so simple (pun not intended but it made me chuckle) I'd go for something colorful or maybe an AB like Aqua AB or even Vitrail Light (if you like the effect). Just my two cents!  



05_sincere said:


> I am not sure I purchased these just not sure if they will fit me but I was thinking of making them dorado or glitter but I am open to suggestions
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a712ec8d4#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## CrystalQueen

I am In LOVE !!!! Well done, they are beautiful !!! 
Making me think twice about using crystal AB when I could be using a nice bold colour like this !  May have to do this colour on the next project 
x



BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.



ooooo...that's super fun!  love love LOVE that blue!


----------



## lolitablue

*Bella*, they are perfection with the Bal on the background!!! Love that color!! Looking forward to see which outfits you are create from this!!


----------



## katran26

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.



so beautiful!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

BoriquaNina said:


> I don't know what strass you already have but since they are so simple (pun not intended but it made me chuckle) I'd go for something colorful or maybe an AB like Aqua AB or even Vitrail Light (if you like the effect). Just my two cents!



I was just looking at these colors last night trying to choose.....I will let you know what I decide once I know if the shoe fits...LOL


----------



## 05_sincere

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.



AAAMMMMAAAZZING Bella, you are a shoe strassing queen, on average how long does it take you??


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so I only have one shoe so far but here is a fun glamour shot today of my *Pigalle Plato 120mm Sapphire AB*..... paired with my Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work.


 
No words, just !  So darn amazing!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolitablue said:


> Dear Ladies:
> 
> I need recommendations for strassing the heel of this pair of Sevillanas.  The ribbons around it are torn so they need to go.  The heel is black satin, just as the tip.
> I was thinking smallest and small crystals.  Just not sure what color?  I am hoping for sparkly.  Thank you!



I know it's simple and boring, but what about jet?  Since the tip, trim and heel are black, it's an easy match.  I'm sad that the ribbons are to beat up to keep as is.  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## vhdos

Step 1: paint with metallic gold Lumiere


The painting process over dark cork went just fine.  I only need one coat. I let them dry for about a week and then I started strassing.  I'll post some updates after I get one side entirely strassed.


----------



## Crystalized

All these all look so amazing...

Here's some projects I've recently done... been strassing heels for a few years now while tryint to get my own footwear & handbag line up. It's tedious, very time consuming work & Swarovski's can be spending, but it ends up being worth it in the end!


----------



## lolitablue

LavenderIce said:


> I know it's simple and boring, but what about jet? Since the tip, trim and heel are black, it's an easy match. I'm sad that the ribbons are to beat up to keep as is. Those are gorgeous!


 
Hey *Lavender*!! How have you been??? 

Thank you for your reply!! I agree with you! The Jet crystals it is!! Right now trying to find out what sizes and how many I'd need! Shame that they cannot be kept as they used to be!!
Strassing it is!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Crystalized said:


> All these all look so amazing...
> 
> Here's some projects I've recently done... been strassing heels for a few years now while tryint to get my own footwear & handbag line up. It's tedious, very time consuming work & Swarovski's can be spending, but it ends up being worth it in the end!



nice work!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hello all DIY'ers....this tpf member is STEALING photos from other strassers in this thread.  If you go to her gallery: http://www.crystaliconyx.com/p/gallery.html  The first photo is my Dolce Vita that I strassed in Crystal AB.  She cropped out my watermark and photoshopped in a Steve Madden tag into the insole.  The peach Lady Peep slings are my friend Joey's from Redo My Shoe.  The Crystal AB Lady Peep are from an eBay seller (strassed by Louboutin), and I'm pretty sure those Daffodil pics are BoriquaNina's.  I just hate when people try to steal other people's work.  She should be embarrassed and ashamed that she's stealing other peoples hard work and trying to pass it off as her own.  :busted:busted:busted:ban::ban::ban:



Crystalized said:


> All these all look so amazing...
> 
> Here's some projects I've recently done... been strassing heels for a few years now while tryint to get my own footwear & handbag line up. It's tedious, very time consuming work & Swarovski's can be spending, but it ends up being worth it in the end!


----------



## BoriquaNina

OMG I just sent them a cease and decest! I am LIVID and was just about to post about this. They are also posting on Etsy as http://www.etsy.com/shop/CrystalIconyx.
Two pairs of my strassed Daffodile were hijacked! GRR!!!!

I vote yes on BAN!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hello all DIY'ers....this tpf member is STEALING photos from other strassers in this thread.  If you go to her gallery: http://www.crystaliconyx.com/p/gallery.html  The first photo is my Dolce Vita that I strassed in Crystal AB.  She cropped out my watermark and photoshopped in a Steve Madden tag into the insole.  The peach Lady Peep slings are my friend Joey's from Redo My Shoe.  The Crystal AB Lady Peep are from an eBay seller (strassed by Louboutin), and I'm pretty sure those Daffodil pics are BoriquaNina's.  I just hate when people try to steal other people's work.  She should be embarrassed and ashamed that she's stealing other peoples hard work and trying to pass it off as her own.  :busted:busted:busted:ban::ban::ban:


----------



## lolitablue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hello all DIY'ers....this tpf member is STEALING photos from other strassers in this thread. If you go to her gallery: http://www.crystaliconyx.com/p/gallery.html The first photo is my Dolce Vita that I strassed in Crystal AB. She cropped out my watermark and photoshopped in a Steve Madden tag into the insole. The peach Lady Peep slings are my friend Joey's from Redo My Shoe. The Crystal AB Lady Peep are from an eBay seller (strassed by Louboutin), and I'm pretty sure those Daffodil pics are BoriquaNina's. I just hate when people try to steal other people's work. She should be embarrassed and ashamed that she's stealing other peoples hard work and trying to pass it off as her own. :busted:busted:busted:ban::ban::ban:


 
Did you report them to the Mods?  On their post, there is a red button that will let you do this!!


----------



## BellaShoes

BoriquaNina said:


>



Thank you *Nina*!!!! 



CrystalQueen said:


> I am In LOVE !!!! Well done, they are beautiful !!!
> Making me think twice about using crystal AB when I could be using a nice bold colour like this !  May have to do this colour on the next project
> x



Thank you so much CrystalQueen! It was so much fun picking out a bold colour and just going for it 



frick&frack said:


> ooooo...that's super fun!  love love LOVE that blue!



Thank you so much! Starting (and finishing) the 2nd shoe tomorrow 



lolitablue said:


> *Bella*, they are perfection with the Bal on the background!!! Love that color!! Looking forward to see which outfits you are create from this!!



Thank you lovely lolita! I still stop and sigh every time I see your fab avatar 



katran26 said:


> so beautiful!!!





05_sincere said:


> AAAMMMMAAAZZING Bella, you are a shoe strassing queen, on average how long does it take you??



Awww, thanks! I am definitely not the queen :shame: there are some _amaaaaazing_ works in this thread! The first shoe took about 8 hours 



rock_girl said:


> No words, just !  So darn amazing!!



Thank you love! I am excited to have the pair ready tomorrow... just a short 8 hrs of strassing ahead


----------



## BellaShoes

BoriquaNina said:


> OMG I just sent them a cease and decest! I am LIVID and was just about to post about this. They are also posting on Etsy as http://www.etsy.com/shop/CrystalIconyx.
> Two pairs of my strassed Daffodile were hijacked! GRR!!!!
> 
> I vote yes on BAN!



Grrrrr, I hate that! :censor:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I contacted her privately but she was not cooperative in taking down the pics, so I just HAD to tell you other tPF'ers (especially those whose work has been stolen).  I cannot STAND when people steal my pics, and it happens all the time.  But for another tpf member to come in and steal my pics and try to pass it off as their own is just embarrassing.  We all know each other's work...she should be totally ashamed of herself now...:giggles::giggles::giggles:  And yes I DID report her to the Mods.  Thanks lolitablue 




BoriquaNina said:


> OMG I just sent them a cease and decest! I am LIVID and was just about to post about this. They are also posting on Etsy as http://www.etsy.com/shop/CrystalIconyx.
> Two pairs of my strassed Daffodile were hijacked! GRR!!!!
> 
> I vote yes on BAN!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I did report her.  Thanks lolitablue! 



lolitablue said:


> Did you report them to the Mods?  On their post, there is a red button that will let you do this!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I got a response! She claims that the photos just LOOK similar because "don't all Crystal AB strassed Daffodile look the same". She said she will remove them and replace it with photos that don't look so similar to mine. HA!
(Comparison photo of my strassed Lady Daf transformation to hers here: http://sophieandava.com/display/Sho....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1330744256919)
You bet your butt I named the image kleptos! LOL 

Both her website and Etsy are now blocked from viewing.

These things **** me off. You'd think people would realize it and at least stay away from the usual places like eBay, Etsy, Bonanza & most of all TPF!!!

Shame on them!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I contacted her privately but she was not cooperative in taking down the pics, so I just HAD to tell you other tPF'ers (especially those whose work has been stolen).  I cannot STAND when people steal my pics, and it happens all the time.  But for another tpf member to come in and steal my pics and try to pass it off as their own is just embarrassing.  We all know each other's work...she should be totally ashamed of herself now...:giggles::giggles::giggles:  And yes I DID report her to the Mods.  Thanks lolitablue


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ It's a shame we can't post pics without watermarking them, that's why my pics are never against a white background


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Amen.  I've had to deal with lots of stealing pictures (I've facebooked you before about people stealing your pics too on eBay, etc).  But to bring it to the DIY forum where these women know each other's work is just ludicrous and embarrassing.  The fact that she didn't own up to it and still claims your pics are hers, and that mine were hers and "she has the invoice to prove it" is just shockingly sad.  



BoriquaNina said:


> I got a response! She claims that the photos just LOOK similar because "don't all Crystal AB strassed Daffodile look the same". She said she will remove them and replace it with photos that don't look so similar to mine. HA!
> (Comparison photo of my strassed Lady Daf transformation to hers here: http://sophieandava.com/display/Sho....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1330744256919)
> You bet your butt I named the image kleptos! LOL
> 
> Both her website and Etsy are now blocked from viewing.
> 
> These things **** me off. You'd think people would realize it and at least stay away from the usual places like eBay, Etsy, Bonanza & most of all TPF!!!
> 
> Shame on them!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

That makes a LOT of sense.  Very smart of you 



dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ It's a shame we can't post pics without watermarking them, that's why my pics are never against a white background


----------



## BellaShoes

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a response! *She claims that the photos just LOOK similar because "don't all Crystal AB strassed Daffodile look the same"*. [She said she will remove them and replace it with photos that don't look so similar to mine. HA!



OMG! Yes of course all strassed shoes look the same...right down to the sparkle the camera caught... of course. 

Right, if you believe that I have a beautiful piece of ocean front property in Nebraska I am interested in selling


----------



## lolitablue

Oh, *Bella*, please post pictures of your two pairs when you are done so we could take back this great subforum!! :kiss:

What a sad way of self-promotion some people have!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

It is a smart decision! Unfortunately I don't have a beautiful cityscape! Just so cal suburbs! hehe


dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ It's a shame we can't post pics without watermarking them, that's why my pics are never against a white background



Yeah I laughed so hard at the "invoices" comment! It's ridiculous! I'm just happy she closed up shop but I wouldn't be surprised if her sister site UrbanIconyx started using the photos to be sneaky!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Amen.  I've had to deal with lots of stealing pictures (I've facebooked you before about people stealing your pics too on eBay, etc).  But to bring it to the DIY forum where these women know each other's work is just ludicrous and embarrassing.  The fact that she didn't own up to it and still claims your pics are hers, and that mine were hers and "she has the invoice to prove it" is just shockingly sad.



RIGHT?! What a crazy world?! We both took photos of Crystal AB Daffs at 2:52pm with the shoes facing south? CRAZY!!!  

You'd think she'd just fess up to it! 



BellaShoes said:


> OMG! Yes of course all strassed shoes look the same...right down to the sparkle the camera caught... of course.
> 
> Right, if you believe that I have a beautiful piece of ocean front property in Nebraska I am interested in selling


----------



## frick&frack

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING!!!  I'm so glad y'all reported this...person. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hello all DIY'ers....this tpf member is STEALING photos from other strassers in this thread.  If you go to her gallery: http://www.crystaliconyx.com/p/gallery.html  The first photo is my Dolce Vita that I strassed in Crystal AB.  She cropped out my watermark and photoshopped in a Steve Madden tag into the insole.  The peach Lady Peep slings are my friend Joey's from Redo My Shoe.  The Crystal AB Lady Peep are from an eBay seller (strassed by Louboutin), and I'm pretty sure those Daffodil pics are BoriquaNina's.  I just hate when people try to steal other people's work.  She should be embarrassed and ashamed that she's stealing other peoples hard work and trying to pass it off as her own.  :busted:busted:busted:ban::ban::ban:





lolitablue said:


> Did you report them to the Mods?  On their post, there is a red button that will let you do this!!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I contacted her privately but she was not cooperative in taking down the pics, so I just HAD to tell you other tPF'ers (especially those whose work has been stolen).  I cannot STAND when people steal my pics, and it happens all the time.  But for another tpf member to come in and steal my pics and try to pass it off as their own is just embarrassing.  We all know each other's work...she should be totally ashamed of herself now...:giggles::giggles::giggles:  And yes I DID report her to the Mods.  Thanks lolitablue





BoriquaNina said:


> I got a response! She claims that the photos just LOOK similar because "don't all Crystal AB strassed Daffodile look the same". She said she will remove them and replace it with photos that don't look so similar to mine. HA!
> (Comparison photo of my strassed Lady Daf transformation to hers here: http://sophieandava.com/display/Sho....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1330744256919)
> You bet your butt I named the image kleptos! LOL
> 
> Both her website and Etsy are now blocked from viewing.
> 
> These things **** me off. You'd think people would realize it and at least stay away from the usual places like eBay, Etsy, Bonanza & most of all TPF!!!
> 
> Shame on them!


----------



## BellaShoes

lolitablue said:


> Oh, *Bella*, please post pictures of your two pairs when you are done so we could take back this great subforum!! :kiss:



Here are a couple more shots of my one-shoe wonder 

More pics tomorrow, so stay tuned for the finished set!


----------



## Tarhls

BellaShoes said:


> Here are a couple more shots of my one-shoe wonder
> 
> More pics tomorrow, so stay tuned for the finished set!


 

Bella the shoe looks amazing!  And a perfect match for you Bal


----------



## vhdos

^The color is stunning


----------



## CrystalQueen

I cant believe someone would steal someone elses photos and claim them as their own !! CHEEKY COW ! That has got me thinking, I am taking all my photos off the little shop I run xxxxxx, watermarking them and then re-adding them !! I have been so oblivious to the fact that people can do this !!


----------



## Dimple

BoriquaNina said:


> Yeah I laughed so hard at the "invoices" comment! It's ridiculous! I'm just happy she closed up shop *but I wouldn't be surprised if her sister site UrbanIconyx started using the photos to be sneaky*!



It looks like she is doing this soon. She's moving "her" inventory across to the other website.

This search result popped up in a google search

_Price Reduction -&- Site Changing... We will be moving our inventory & stock to www.[I]UrbanIconyx_.com within  the next few weeks,  so please bookmark us there![/I]


----------



## BellaShoes

Tarhls said:


> Bella the shoe looks amazing!  And a perfect match for you Bal



Thank you so much! I just love how they are turning out 



vhdos said:


> ^The color is stunning



Thank you vhdos! This project was a leap for me as I had never dyed a pair nor would I had ever dreamed of dying of brand new Louboutin's...


----------



## CrystalQueen

By the way the little shop / page is not for shoes incase thats why the site name was blanked out ? xx Its personalised artworks, home decor & jewellery.





CrystalQueen said:


> I cant believe someone would steal someone elses photos and claim them as their own !! CHEEKY COW ! That has got me thinking, I am taking all my photos off the little shop I run xxxxxx, watermarking them and then re-adding them !! I have been so oblivious to the fact that people can do this !!


----------



## vhdos

I made some serious progress so far today!  They are stunning - if I do say so myself  I wanted my crystal placement to be really close together and I'm using 5 different size crystals.  I added SS5 and I think that the tiny sizes really add to the "sparkle" factor.  I'm definitely going to need more crystals though...


----------



## shuzbabe

vhdos said:
			
		

> I made some serious progress so far today!  They are stunning - if I do say so myself  I wanted my crystal placement to be really close together and I'm using 5 different size crystals.  I added SS5 and I think that the tiny sizes really add to the "sparkle" factor.  I'm definitely going to need more crystals though...



Gorgeous! Can't wait to see final results.


----------



## BellaShoes

vhdos said:


> I made some serious progress so far today!  They are stunning - if I do say so myself  I wanted my crystal placement to be really close together and I'm using 5 different size crystals.  I added SS5 and I think that the tiny sizes really add to the "sparkle" factor.  I'm definitely going to need more crystals though...
> View attachment 1626821



Oh vhdos, they are looking fabulous!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!

The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..






First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....





Then for the Light Sapphire AB...





After one shoe.....





And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!
> 
> The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the Light Sapphire AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After one shoe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!



those are gorgeous!!!! I love your glamour shots lol


----------



## vhdos

Beautiful, BellaShoes!!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

GOOD JOB!!!





BellaShoes said:


> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!
> 
> The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the Light Sapphire AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After one shoe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!


----------



## BellaShoes

dirtyaddiction said:


> those are gorgeous!!!! I love your glamour shots lol


Thank you soooo much!!!!



vhdos said:


> Beautiful, BellaShoes!!!!


Thank you vhdos! I am looking forward to seeing your finish project 



BoriquaNina said:


> GOOD JOB!!!



Thanks Nina! Your eye means a lot. *Dezy* and I bought the Camel PP's the same day specifically for strass projects  Her Dorados are fab and I am sooo happy with my new Sapphires!


----------



## fumi

*Bella*, your shoes look amazing!!!  You certainly did a great job!


----------



## frick&frack

BellaShoes said:


> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!


^they're amazing!  I really love that color, & I'm glad you decided to let some of the background color show through.  they look fantastic!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB!
> 
> The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..
> 
> First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....
> 
> Then for the Light Sapphire AB...
> 
> After one shoe.....
> 
> And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!



These look incredible. Great job! You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## BellaShoes

fumi said:


> *Bella*, your shoes look amazing!!!  You certainly did a great job!


Thank you!!!!



frick&frack said:


> ^they're amazing!  I really love that color, & I'm glad you decided to let some of the background color show through.  they look fantastic!


Thank you so much! That is precisely why I took the plunge and dyed them... oh I was soooo nervous!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These look incredible. Great job! You should be very proud of yourself



Awww, thank you!!! I am really excited how they turned out. Wearing them on date night tomorrow with Hubby


----------



## maggiesze1

BellaShoes said:


> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!
> 
> The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the Light Sapphire AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After one shoe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!



Wow!! These are Gorgeous!!  Great job!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you maggie!!!!


----------



## shontel

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I got a response! She claims that the photos just LOOK similar because "don't all Crystal AB strassed Daffodile look the same". She said she will remove them and replace it with photos that don't look so similar to mine. HA!
> (Comparison photo of my strassed Lady Daf transformation to hers here: http://sophieandava.com/display/ShowImage?imageUrl=/storage/kleptos.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1330744256919)
> You bet your butt I named the image kleptos! LOL
> 
> Both her website and Etsy are now blocked from viewing.
> 
> These things **** me off. You'd think people would realize it and at least stay away from the usual places like eBay, Etsy, Bonanza & most of all TPF!!!
> 
> Shame on them!


Ok, seriously!?! You have GOT to be kidding me! This is a joke right? SURELY a TPF MEMBER wouldn't steal another TPF'ers Strass pics and try to pass them off as her own! And certainly not for profit! And certainly not on major marketplaces like ebay or etsy! And SURELY she wouldn't LIE about it when confronted with the evidence! This story can't get any worse. Seriously. Smdh.


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> ^ It's a shame we can't post pics without watermarking them, that's why my pics are never against a white background



I know. I try to use some sort of background too. The watermarking just takes me so friggin long... And to think, kleptos will steal your pics even after you take all the time to watermark them? You've gotta be kidding me... Unbelievable.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Believe me...it's true.  Sad, but true. Some people are NUTS!



shontel said:


> Ok, seriously!?! You have GOT to be kidding me! This is a joke right? SURELY a TPF MEMBER wouldn't steal another TPF'ers Strass pics and try to pass them off as her own! And certainly not for profit! And certainly not on major marketplaces like ebay or etsy! And SURELY she wouldn't LIE about it when confronted with the evidence! This story can't get any worse. Seriously. Smdh.


----------



## lolitablue

Love coming here to see the final results!

*Vhdos*, so far: stunning!!!

Bella, you owe me the modeling shot picture of the *Pigalles* now that you are done!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!  






















And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:


----------



## samina

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:



Wow they look amazing - I have a necklace in golden shadow


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks! I've never used that color before, and I actually like it better than any of the Topaz's.  I like how "shadowy" it is, lol.



samina said:


> Wow they look amazing - I have a necklace in golden shadow


----------



## shuzbabe

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:



What was the original color of your very prive? Did you painted silver before you added the crystals?


----------



## bitchychinky

You did an amazing job!  Those are so sexy looking.



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

shuzbabe said:
			
		

> What was the original color of your very prive? Did you painted silver before you added the crystals?



They were the ivory satin very prive with the blue bridal insole. I painted them a silver/champagne ish base color first.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

*****ychinky said:
			
		

> You did an amazing job!  Those are so sexy looking.



Thanks so much


----------



## shuzbabe

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> They were the ivory satin very prive with the blue bridal insole. I painted them a silver/champagne ish base color first.



So beautiful! Thx.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:



the big stacks are just jaw dropping!!!  I'm at a loss for words 

I love the crystal VPs too.  just love them!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much! 



frick&frack said:


> the big stacks are just jaw dropping!!!  I'm at a loss for words
> 
> I love the crystal VPs too.  just love them!


----------



## heiress-ox

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:



Amazing, I just love the Golden Shadow, it's such a gorgeous stone!



BellaShoes said:


> Alas..... I have completed my 3rd project.... *Project Pigalle Plato Light Sapphire AB*!
> 
> The Camel Pigalle Plato 120mm with stacked heel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First step, dyed them with Tarrago 'Daphne'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the Light Sapphire AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After one shoe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today..... the Finale Glamour Shots!




These came out great, a completely different shoe! Hopefully I'll be brave enough soon to do some strass work of my own!


----------



## martinaa

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow. FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:


 
These Big Stack....


----------



## sally.m

great strassing ladies, I am waiting on my 3rd delivery of crystals. I swear i will eventully finish this project.


----------



## floridasun8

Hey ladies...have a question for anyone that might know.

There is a pair of pigalle paillettes on ebay that I'm looking at.  I have been on the hunt for some time for a pair of pigalles, but ones that I can strass.

Does anyone know if paillettes can be removed?  What kind of material would be underneath?  Do you think the shoe would be damaged at all from removal of the paillettes?   My plan would be to repaint/redye and strass.
It looks to me like they are just sewn on and hopefully would just be leather or satin underneath, but then again, I've never seen a pair of paillettes in person.

Also, what do you guys think of the heel on one of these shoes?  They look like the red area is rippled?   Here is a link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LOUBOUT...n_s_Shoes&hash=item3372dbb4cc#ht_12119wt_1115

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sparkleswirl

Amazing.  You are truly a talented and inspirational artist.  Thank you for sharing



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:


----------



## sparkleswirl

Hello Ladies & Gentleman,
I have a pair of CL that I bought years ago.  They are green suede.  Very old.  I am looking to strass them, but I'm not sure what color.  I would really appreciate your thoughts & opinions as you all are the experts with amazing talents.  Please let me know.  Much appreciated


----------



## GoGlam

sparkleswirl said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies & Gentleman,
> I have a pair of CL that I bought years ago.  They are green suede.  Very old.  I am looking to strass them, but I'm not sure what color.  I would really appreciate your thoughts & opinions as you all are the experts with amazing talents.  Please let me know.  Much appreciated



Volcano? That would probably catch the green color in a cool way


----------



## telesbrize

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies...have a question for anyone that might know.
> 
> There is a pair of pigalle paillettes on ebay that I'm looking at.  I have been on the hunt for some time for a pair of pigalles, but ones that I can strass.
> 
> Does anyone know if paillettes can be removed?  What kind of material would be underneath?  Do you think the shoe would be damaged at all from removal of the paillettes?   My plan would be to repaint/redye and strass.
> It looks to me like they are just sewn on and hopefully would just be leather or satin underneath, but then again, I've never seen a pair of paillettes in person.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of the heel on one of these shoes?  They look like the red area is rippled?   Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Pigalle-Paillette-100-SHOES-36-5-/220970333388?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3372dbb4cc#ht_12119wt_1115
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I wouldn't mess with those, they are GORGEOUS! I've been waiting/hunting for a new DIY pair for forever. It takes a ton if patience, but for the time and money for crystals you put into it, it needs to be the perfect pair!


----------



## telesbrize

sparkleswirl said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies & Gentleman,
> I have a pair of CL that I bought years ago.  They are green suede.  Very old.  I am looking to strass them, but I'm not sure what color.  I would really appreciate your thoughts & opinions as you all are the experts with amazing talents.  Please let me know.  Much appreciated



I'd play up the green with an emerald AB. Love my "sunshines" (see avatar). I never would have thought to do yellow, but love how they turned out.


----------



## sparkleswirl

Thank you.  Now I just have find a shoe that has been strass in volcano (this is all new to me).



GoGlam said:


> Volcano? That would probably catch the green color in a cool way


----------



## sparkleswirl

so you wouldn't have it painted a different color?  Now i have see what an emerald AB straased shoe looks like.   thank you!



telesbrize said:


> I'd play up the green with an emerald AB. Love my "sunshines" (see avatar). I never would have thought to do yellow, but love how they turned out.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would stay away from paillettes. 


floridasun8 said:


> Hey ladies...have a question for anyone that might know.
> 
> There is a pair of pigalle paillettes on ebay that I'm looking at.  I have been on the hunt for some time for a pair of pigalles, but ones that I can strass.
> 
> Does anyone know if paillettes can be removed?  What kind of material would be underneath?  Do you think the shoe would be damaged at all from removal of the paillettes?   My plan would be to repaint/redye and strass.
> It looks to me like they are just sewn on and hopefully would just be leather or satin underneath, but then again, I've never seen a pair of paillettes in person.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of the heel on one of these shoes?  They look like the red area is rippled?   Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LOUBOUT...n_s_Shoes&hash=item3372dbb4cc#ht_12119wt_1115
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Perhaps Vitrail Medium?



sparkleswirl said:


> Hello Ladies & Gentleman,
> I have a pair of CL that I bought years ago.  They are green suede.  Very old.  I am looking to strass them, but I'm not sure what color.  I would really appreciate your thoughts & opinions as you all are the experts with amazing talents.  Please let me know.  Much appreciated


----------



## floridasun8

telesbrize said:


> I wouldn't mess with those, they are GORGEOUS! I've been waiting/hunting for a new DIY pair for forever. It takes a ton if patience, but for the time and money for crystals you put into it, it needs to be the perfect pair!



Thanks.  I guess I'll continue to wait...


----------



## GoGlam

Hello TPF DIYers!

I would love to hear your opinions on strassing a VP shoe in Crystal vs AB.  I'm looking to start this project very soon and am really stuck between the two!  I feel that one is classic and the other is more "fun!"  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated 

TIA!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Personally for me I get more use out of Crystal. Sometimes I feel the AB limits what I will wear with them. Crystal is more classic but also a bit more formal to me.

However Crystal AB IMO is designed for the VP. It looks amazing! It's much more of a stunning, eye catching crystal. I find Crystal AB on flats works well since it adds a splash of fun to something basic. 

I guess it really just depends on what you wear... 



GoGlam said:


> Hello TPF DIYers!
> 
> I would love to hear your opinions on strassing a VP shoe in Crystal vs AB.  I'm looking to start this project very soon and am really stuck between the two!  I feel that one is classic and the other is more "fun!"  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I am the opposite of Nina, lol.  I think Crystal on a Very Prive is such a waste (ok, maybe not a waste, but not the BEST choice).  I do agree with her in the fact that I think a Very Prive is the perfect canvas for Crystal AB.  Usually I like clear crystal on a 140mm or 150mm shoe, bc I feel like you need the extra space to REALLY showcase the crystal.  I think Crystal can be kind of boring, or maybe "formal" is the right word.  So it is a great, SAFE choice if you're strassing the Very Prive for a wedding/bridal look.  But I personally LOVE AB coated stones.  Crystal AB is going to look clear/silver from far away just as clear would, but will ALSO give you some pink/green sparkle depending on the angle, light, and how close you are looking at it.  Does that make sense?  Here are pics of what I mean, from my friend that I strassed the Crystal AB Dolce Vita for... (they were strassed over a pink shoe, not silver)














I say go for Crystal AB.  It's like two shoes in one.  You get the clear look from far away, and the AB look up closer.  And it's a much more interesting stone IMO.  HTH.



GoGlam said:


> Hello TPF DIYers!
> 
> I would love to hear your opinions on strassing a VP shoe in Crystal vs AB.  I'm looking to start this project very soon and am really stuck between the two!  I feel that one is classic and the other is more "fun!"  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
> 
> TIA!


----------



## GoGlam

BoriquaNina said:


> Personally for me I get more use out of Crystal. Sometimes I feel the AB limits what I will wear with them. Crystal is more classic but also a bit more formal to me.
> 
> However Crystal AB IMO is designed for the VP. It looks amazing! It's much more of a stunning, eye catching crystal. I find Crystal AB on flats works well since it adds a splash of fun to something basic.
> 
> I guess it really just depends on what you wear...



Thank you so much for your advice BoriquaNina.. seen a lot of your posts on the forum, and I trust your judgement.  I was really worried about how my outfit might be limited by the AB  I tend to wear light and bright colors in the summer, so now that you mention that the VP is designed for AB, I think I'm sold!!! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I am the opposite of Nina, lol.  I think Crystal on a Very Prive is such a waste (ok, maybe not a waste, but not the BEST choice).  I do agree with her in the fact that I think a Very Prive is the perfect canvas for Crystal AB.  Usually I like clear crystal on a 140mm or 150mm shoe, bc I feel like you need the extra space to REALLY showcase the crystal.  I think Crystal can be kind of boring, or maybe "formal" is the right word.  So it is a great, SAFE choice if you're strassing the Very Prive for a wedding/bridal look.  But I personally LOVE AB coated stones.  Crystal AB is going to look clear/silver from far away just as clear would, but will ALSO give you some pink/green sparkle depending on the angle, light, and how close you are looking at it.  Does that make sense?  Here are pics of what I mean, from my friend that I strassed the Crystal AB Dolce Vita for... (they were strassed over a pink shoe, not silver)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say go for Crystal AB.  It's like two shoes in one.  You get the clear look from far away, and the AB look up closer.  And it's a much more interesting stone IMO.  HTH.



Really appreciate your response and pics Oakenfoldgodess!! I have also seen your posts and agreed with a lot of your opinions and loved your strassing!  Those shoes look killer and I think I may now be convinced for the AB.. but I think I will strass them on a VP painted silver with lumiere.  What do you think?  The pink is beautiful, but maybe the silver will allow for all the other AB tones to play off of lighting and my outfit too?  I'm planning on wearing them with summery dresses, white linen shorts.. I CAN'T WAIT!

Thanks again to you two!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Yes, definitely a silver base; not a pink base.  Good luck!



GoGlam said:


> Thank you so much for your advice BoriquaNina.. seen a lot of your posts on the forum, and I trust your judgement.  I was really worried about how my outfit might be limited by the AB  I tend to wear light and bright colors in the summer, so now that you mention that the VP is designed for AB, I think I'm sold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate your response and pics Oakenfoldgodess!! I have also seen your posts and agreed with a lot of your opinions and loved your strassing!  Those shoes look killer and I think I may now be convinced for the AB.. but I think I will strass them on a VP painted silver with lumiere.  What do you think?  The pink is beautiful, but maybe the silver will allow for all the other AB tones to play off of lighting and my outfit too?  I'm planning on wearing them with summery dresses, white linen shorts.. I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> Thanks again to you two!!!


----------



## Nadjalista

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow.  FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER pair of crystal Very Prive:



 Amazing...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Nadjalista said:
			
		

> Amazing...



Thanks so much!


----------



## gymangel812

Ok I have my shoes coming for my diy very mix. I haven't done a diy in about 18 months. I used e6000 glue and spread it on the shoe. I used tweezers to place the crystals. I think I placed then too close so I will try to not do that. Any other tips you all have learned since the "early" diy days?anything to make it quicker? It took me forever.


----------



## kisenian

Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

kisenian said:
			
		

> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful!  Congrats!!!


----------



## kisenian

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!!!



thank you! your projects are so lovely! it means a lot!


----------



## frick&frack

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!



count me in as one who loves meridian blue.  gorgeous rolandos!


----------



## sassy lady J

kisenian said:
			
		

> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful!!!! I love that blue too!!


----------



## smurfet

Kisensien-  love ur new strass Rolandos!  Were they orig camel color?


----------



## hunniesochic

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!


sooooo beautifullllll!


----------



## bobamilkttt

the blue meridians are to die for!


----------



## kisenian

frick&frack said:


> count me in as one who loves meridian blue.  gorgeous rolandos!



 thanks! i was nervous after i painted them but it worked out!



sassy lady J said:


> Beautiful!!!! I love that blue too!!



thanks, dear! 



smurfet said:


> Kisensien-  love ur new strass Rolandos!  Were they orig camel color?



hey smurfet! thanks!! yes! they were orig a brown color and i painted over it. 



hunniesochic said:


> sooooo beautifullllll!



thank you!!



bobamilkttt said:


> the blue meridians are to die for!



thanks, bobamilkttt!


----------



## kisenian

hi everyone! im not sure if this is the proper place to post this, but i am wondering your thoughts are on dreamtime creations. i've been ordering crystals through them because they have the best prices, but i had a feeling one of my orders had less crystals so i sat and hand counted. it was off by a decent amount and i have noticed inconsistencies in other colors that ive ordered as well. i understand they weigh vs hand count, but the difference actually makes them more expensive that i thought.

i guess it's insignificant for small projects, but i am wondering how much $ i've lost on over 20,000 crystals due to inconsistencies. has anyone noticed the same?


----------



## jenayb

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!



Super pretty!!!! Meridian Blue always reminds me of rain or dew drops!


----------



## kisenian

jenaywins said:


> Super pretty!!!! Meridian Blue always reminds me of rain or dew drops!



you got it exactly right! they did look like dew drops as i was placing the stones!


----------



## jenayb

kisenian said:


> you got it exactly right! they did look like dew drops as i was placing the stones!



So very pretty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YummoShoes

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!


Wow - just stunning! Beautiful work


----------



## YummoShoes

Hello ladies! I am loving all of the gorgeous shoes on this thread. I am about to embark upon my first DIY stressing project on my very prive's. I am planning on using crystal ab and painting with silver lumiere. How many coats of paint should I use? Thanks, for any advice!


----------



## bagladyseattle

My very first CL strass complete project.

I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.

Before









Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic









Strassing in Jet Hematite


----------



## shuzbabe

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> My very first CL strass complete project.
> 
> I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.
> 
> Before
> 
> Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic
> 
> Strassing in Jet Hematite



Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## frick&frack

bagladyseattle said:


> My very first CL strass complete project.
> 
> I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.
> 
> Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic
> 
> Strassing in Jet Hematite



so pretty...great job!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bagladyseattle said:


> My very first CL strass complete project.
> 
> I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassing in Jet Hematite



What a great transformation!


----------



## Dessye

OK, strassing experts: after attempting my first project, all I have to say to you lovely talented ladies is...

:worthy::worthy::worthy:

I need  :help:!  I'm using E6000 and it's drying faster than I can get the crystals on   Do you all use syringes with it?  I'm having a darn time getting the ss5 and ss7 on!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I use syringes. I suggest only applying about 1 - 1.5 square inch of glue at a time and using a dop or wax stick to place the crystals. Also make sure you are not spreading your adhesive too thin as it will dry out faster. Start with smaller areas and once you get the hang of it you will find you can apply larger sections of glue at a time. It's one of those delicate balance deals, after a bit you'll find a correct amount that works for your speed. 

E6000 can be a nightmare on dry days as well. I dry to avoid strassing on really dry days if possible. 

Hope that helps!!!! 



Dessye said:


> OK, strassing experts: after attempting my first project, all I have to say to you lovely talented ladies is...
> 
> :worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> I need  :help:!  I'm using E6000 and it's drying faster than I can get the crystals on   Do you all use syringes with it?  I'm having a darn time getting the ss5 and ss7 on!


----------



## Dessye

BoriquaNina said:


> I use syringes. I suggest only applying about 1 - 1.5 square inch of glue at a time and using a dop or wax stick to place the crystals. Also make sure you are not spreading your adhesive too thin as it will dry out faster. Start with smaller areas and once you get the hang of it you will find you can apply larger sections of glue at a time. It's one of those delicate balance deals, after a bit you'll find a correct amount that works for your speed.
> 
> E6000 can be a nightmare on dry days as well. I dry to avoid strassing on really dry days if possible.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!!



A wax stick!  I will try that!  Thank you so much   Maybe I will try using a humidifer


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

all of the heels are gorgeous and bling


----------



## Sheflyup

Ladies, where are you getting your rhinestones? I want to buy them from one seller.
Thank you in advance.
BTW all DIY shoes are sooooo cute! Love them all


----------



## BoriquaNina

Dessye said:


> A wax stick! I will try that! Thank you so much  Maybe I will try using a humidifer


 
Humidifier: seems silly but I use it and it works. I also notice early mornings or late nights work best too but I live along the coast so we get a good marine layer. 

Can't wait to see your finished pair!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Sheflyup said:


> Ladies, where are you getting your rhinestones? I want to buy them from one seller.
> Thank you in advance.
> BTW all DIY shoes are sooooo cute! Love them all


 Dreamtimecreations.com is a great one stop shop. Use coupon code "rhinestone" to get a discount on orders over $100.


----------



## Dessye

BoriquaNina said:


> Humidifier: seems silly but I use it and it works. I also notice early mornings or late nights work best too but I live along the coast so we get a good marine layer.
> 
> Can't wait to see your finished pair!!!



Aww thanks. I don't have a lot of time to work on it so it may be a while 

I think I will get a little humidifier then!  Thanks so much for the tips. A tremendous help.


----------



## kisenian

bagladyseattle said:


> My very first CL strass complete project.
> 
> I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassing in Jet Hematite



lovely work! i really like the color match on these!!


----------



## kisenian

Dessye said:


> OK, strassing experts: after attempting my first project, all I have to say to you lovely talented ladies is...
> 
> :worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> I need  :help:!  I'm using E6000 and it's drying faster than I can get the crystals on   Do you all use syringes with it?  I'm having a darn time getting the ss5 and ss7 on!



go dessye!! i'm no expert at all but i don't use a syringe. I use a small wooden spatula to get a thin layer of glue on the shoe (1' by 1' section). then i use a wax stick to place the stones. 

the ss5's are especially tough but the wax stick helped me tremendously!


----------



## Sheflyup

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Dreamtimecreations.com is a great one stop shop. Use coupon code "rhinestone" to get a discount on orders over $100.



Thanks Boriqua


----------



## bagladyseattle

shuzbabe said:


> Gorgeous! Great job!


 


frick&frack said:


> so pretty...great job!


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> What a great transformation!


 


kisenian said:


> lovely work! i really like the color match on these!!


 
Thanks ladies!  I love strassing and I wore it my sister 25th yr anniversary reception.


----------



## hunniesochic

bagladyseattle said:


> My very first CL strass complete project.
> 
> I score a find on ebay for good deal for a pair of No Prive in purple and cork.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repaint the sole & Paint the Shoes in Pewter metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassing in Jet Hematite



you did an amazing job!


----------



## hunniesochic

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!


so pretty!!!


----------



## sassy lady J

Hi ladies found my first pair for Strass & now I need color ideals?..lol

I would love something red/pink with crystal ab? How does that sound?  Here is a pic of the shoes....or maybe dark colors with the jet?

..http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270932510731#ht_500wt_922

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated you gals are queens of strass!! Lol


----------



## vhdos

One shoe down, one to go.  It's taking forever!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

vhdos said:
			
		

> One shoe down, one to go.  It's taking forever!!!!



So pretty! What color crystal is that?


----------



## vhdos

kisenian said:


> go dessye!! i'm no expert at all but i don't use a syringe. I use a small wooden spatula to get a thin layer of glue on the shoe (1' by 1' section). then i use a wax stick to place the stones.
> 
> the ss5's are especially tough but the wax stick helped me tremendously!



I don't use a syringe either.  I actually use toothpicks to spread on a small section of glue at a time.  I use a "Magic Pick" (not a wax stick) to pick & place crystals.  I don't have any issues with the smaller sizes (SS5 or SS7).


----------



## vhdos

PeepToe said:


> So pretty! What color crystal is that?



It's called "Golden Shadow" and it's stunning!  It's a very sparkly, true gold color.  In the sunlight, they are almost blinding


----------



## pquiles

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> And alas.. the project took about 1700 of each 7, 9, 12 and 700 of each 16 and 20 crystals.. EC6000 glue and approximately 16 hours.
> 
> The Grande Shoe Finale!
> 
> Introducing my Crystal Dorado New Simple 120mm



I'm so moving near you... Oh!  Forget that, I'm moving into your closet!


----------



## bfali

Hi all- I just wanted to share my Louboutins that I did a DIY strass to.  This pair was beautiful on its own, however I wasn't really wearing them, so I decided to bling them up!  Here are before and after pics!!!  A complete group of photos, along with step by step directions is available on my blog


----------



## frick&frack

vhdos said:


> One shoe down, one to go.  It's taking forever!!!!


^looking good so far




bfali said:


> Hi all- I just wanted to share my Louboutins that I did a DIY strass to.  This pair was beautiful on its own, however I wasn't really wearing them, so I decided to bling them up!  Here are before and after pics!!!  A complete group of photos, along with step by step directions is available on my blog


^love them with the bling!  great work.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bfali said:


> Hi all- I just wanted to share my Louboutins that I did a DIY strass to.  This pair was beautiful on its own, however I wasn't really wearing them, so I decided to bling them up!  Here are before and after pics!!!  A complete group of photos, along with step by step directions is available on my blog



love it! They look awesome strassed


----------



## bfali

Thank you *frick&frack* and *dirtyaddiction*!!  I get a lot of compliments whenever I wear them out!


----------



## chloe speaks

all these strass jobs are absolutely GORGEOUS. i am still undecided on whether to do volcano or light gold metallic on a pair of YoYos....a total commitment in time ladies! 

i'm back in here for a DYE job - i just bought a pair of gold leather wallis w/ cork wedges that i want to paint cherry red for summer shoes! i read on here that wallis zeppas are very comfy so i'm excited to see if that's true. 

i'm intrigued to use Angeles Dyes with High Gloss to make them a little 'patent'. Anyone tried this technique?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol












Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hey ladies,

Can you advise what color of stone should I strass this gold CL?  This is my 3rd strassing project. 

I was think of doing Light Colorado Topaz or Greige.  Do you think color goes well w/ the gold?


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB



Gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks L.A.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dirtyaddiction said:


> just wanted to share my latest diy strass, i love dafs and one day i will own this style in a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daffodils strassed in crystal ab


 
gorgeous!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB



Looking good girl


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would say Light Colorado Topaz, Golden Shadow or Jonquil AB. Greige does not go well with gold. It's a taupe/grey color IRL.
For your reference, I strassed the bow of these in Greige.







bagladyseattle said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can you advise what color of stone should I strass this gold CL?  This is my 3rd strassing project.
> 
> I was think of doing Light Colorado Topaz or Greige.  Do you think color goes well w/ the gold?



Great job! 
I feel the same way about strassed Daffs. When the money tree finally starts growing a pair in every color!


dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB


----------



## bagladyseattle

^ Thanks BoriquaNina!  I will proceed orderning the crystal Light Colorado Topaz then.  it's so hard to figure the actual color of the crystal.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ShoobieDoobie said:


> gorgeous!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Looking good girl



Thank you ladies!



BoriquaNina said:


> I would say Light Colorado Topaz, Golden Shadow or Jonquil AB. Greige does not go well with gold. It's a taupe/grey color IRL.
> For your reference, I strassed the bow of these in Greige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> I feel the same way about strassed Daffs. When the money tree finally starts growing a pair in every color!



one day... rofl, love those shoes btws!


----------



## starr_shenell

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB


 
They are beautiful!!  Wonderful job!


----------



## GoGlam

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB



Gorgeous! Great work


----------



## dirtyaddiction

starr_shenell said:


> They are beautiful!!  Wonderful job!



Thank you shenell!



GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous! Great work



Thanks Glam!


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol



they're just breathtaking!  it always delights me to see sooo many crystals.  they must look amazing on & walking.


----------



## Dessye

Amazing job, Dirty!!  OMG.


----------



## may3545

Quick question: How are your strassed shoes holding up since you've done them? Like 1 year out? Major crystal losses? Please indicate if you strassed patent, satin, suede, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## rock_girl

Dang it, this thread moves so fast!!  :doggie:

*Bella *&#8211; the final Pigalle Platos turned out divine.  
*Vhdos *&#8211; can&#8217;t wait to see the finished pair, as I love the knotting (?) on the toe. :sunnies
*Oakenfold *&#8211; the Big Stack are so pretty (although that heel would kill me)!  
*Kisenian *&#8211; what a pretty shade of blue, you totally transformed those Rolandos. 
*BagLadySeattle* &#8211; Wow!  Those are your first DIY?!?  They look awesome!  
*Bfali *&#8211; Fabulous job, they are so lovely!


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies sharing your tips, I am ready to embark on my very first DIY  

I am going to strass a pair of Magenta Kid Leather Fontanetes (see attached photo from auction) in Volcano.  If you've seen _*LouboutinNerd's*_ pair, those are my inspiration.

I have a few questions I was hoping you could help with
1)  *To paint, or not to paint*  I am undecided if I should first paint these purple with either Lumiere Grape or Pearlescent Violet.  Or should I leave them as is...  Thoughts?  
2)  *How many is too many... *- I plan to order the _SWAROVSKI 2028 Rhinestones FlatBack Volcano_.  How many will I need to cover a size 39?  Do you recommend adding or eliminating to the list of the sizes below?
5ss  2 gross 
7ss  20 gross
9ss  20 gross
12ss -5 gross
16ss  3 gross
20ss  2 gross

Is it weird that I am both terribly nervous and excited?!? :girlwhack:  Thank you so much!!


----------



## LadyofSole

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies sharing your tips, I am ready to embark on my very first DIY&#133;
> 
> I am going to strass a pair of Magenta Kid Leather Fontanetes (see attached photo from auction) in Volcano.  If you've seen LouboutinNerd's pair, those are my inspiration.
> 
> I have a few questions I was hoping you could help with&#133;
> 1)  To paint, or not to paint &#150; I am undecided if I should first paint these purple with either Lumiere Grape or Pearlescent Violet.  Or should I leave them as is...  Thoughts?
> 2)  How many is too many... - I plan to order the SWAROVSKI 2028 Rhinestones FlatBack Volcano.  How many will I need to cover a size 39?  Do you recommend adding or eliminating to the list of the sizes below?
> 5ss &#150; 2 gross
> 7ss &#150; 20 gross
> 9ss &#150; 20 gross
> 12ss -5 gross
> 16ss &#150; 3 gross
> 20ss &#150; 2 gross
> 
> Is it weird that I am both terribly nervous and excited?!? :girlwhack:  Thank you so much!!



I usually use more of the 5ss to fill in spaces. And the 7ss and 9ss are so close in size that I usually go with one or the other. Good luck with your first strass!


----------



## BoriquaNina

No lost crystals on my Jet VPs yet (and I wear them a TON) and my Crystal HPs lost 1 tiny crystal which was replaced. I couldn't find any other spots that were missing on that pair and I've had them almost 2 years now. 



may3545 said:


> Quick question: How are your strassed shoes holding up since you've done them? Like 1 year out? Major crystal losses? Please indicate if you strassed patent, satin, suede, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## may3545

BoriquaNina said:


> No lost crystals on my Jet VPs yet (and I wear them a TON) and my Crystal HPs lost 1 tiny crystal which was replaced. I couldn't find any other spots that were missing on that pair and I've had them almost 2 years now.



Thanks so much! I've only worn one of my pairs once, and I'm still scared of crystal loss haha.


----------



## loveglitzer

I don´t have even one Christian Louboutin - but I love to look at yours ! These are really beautyful shoes and I can´t wait to see, what you are going to to with them.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I just strassed a pair of these in Volcano (same color leather, etc).  Please do NOT paint them.  The background color and the gold detailing around the perimeter of the cutouts/edges is the perfect compliment to the shoe.  I will be posting pics of my Fontanete strass for you to reference, but I definitely don't recommend painting them.



rock_girl said:


> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies sharing your tips, I am ready to embark on my very first DIY
> 
> I am going to strass a pair of Magenta Kid Leather Fontanetes (see attached photo from auction) in Volcano.  If you've seen _*LouboutinNerd's*_ pair, those are my inspiration.
> 
> I have a few questions I was hoping you could help with
> 1)  *To paint, or not to paint*  I am undecided if I should first paint these purple with either Lumiere Grape or Pearlescent Violet.  Or should I leave them as is...  Thoughts?
> 2)  *How many is too many... *- I plan to order the _SWAROVSKI 2028 Rhinestones FlatBack Volcano_.  How many will I need to cover a size 39?  Do you recommend adding or eliminating to the list of the sizes below?
> 5ss  2 gross
> 7ss  20 gross
> 9ss  20 gross
> 12ss -5 gross
> 16ss  3 gross
> 20ss  2 gross
> 
> Is it weird that I am both terribly nervous and excited?!? :girlwhack:  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Here are some of my recent strass projects:

Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:














Ivory Exclu (these were actually, in my opinion, my least favorite strass project and my worst work. I rushed through these, and the ivory was really dingy/discolored and make the end result look "dirty" 









Finally, I recreated another Pigalili. I did it differently this time, and really prefer how this looks compared to my first spike project:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here are some of my recent strass projects:
> 
> Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Exclu (these were actually, in my opinion, my least favorite strass project and my worst work. I rushed through these, and the ivory was really dingy/discolored and make the end result look "dirty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recreated another Pigalili. I did it differently this time, and really prefer how this looks compared to my first spike project:



great job on each pair! The pigalle's are my favorite


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks girlie 



dirtyaddiction said:


> great job on each pair! The pigalle's are my favorite


----------



## marbella8

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks girlie



Ok- So I am obsessed with the Pigalle spikes you did.  I just sold a pair of leather Pigalles on ebay, if I would've known they would have turned out like that, I wouldn't have sold them (or at least for so cheap, LOL!), but I couldn't wear them ever, they were too big....

So, I have a pair of black satin Decoltissimos that are so comfy that I bought just to try and spike.  What do you think of glittering them like a dark-silver or black-silver color, then spiking them, rather than strassing (don't have time to strass)?

Can you please PM me or post where and what size spikes you bought, how you attached them, and at what distance apart?  Thanks so much, and you are sooooooooo talented, each piece looks like a piece of art, and frankly, nicer than some actual CL shoes that are strassed!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi, thank you SO MUCH for the compliment.  So sweet of you 

I can't say that I would personally choose to spike a decoltissimo. I like the spiked Lady Peeps and the Pigalle 120.  I don't typically like anything spiked in under a 120mm heel, but everyone has their preferences.  In terms of glitter and spikes, I do like how that looks, but again I like a higher heel.  Good Luck, and post progress pics.  



marbella8 said:


> Ok- So I am obsessed with the Pigalle spikes you did.  I just sold a pair of leather Pigalles on ebay, if I would've known they would have turned out like that, I wouldn't have sold them (or at least for so cheap, LOL!), but I couldn't wear them ever, they were too big....
> 
> So, I have a pair of black satin Decoltissimos that are so comfy that I bought just to try and spike.  What do you think of glittering them like a dark-silver or black-silver color, then spiking them, rather than strassing (don't have time to strass)?
> 
> Can you please PM me or post where and what size spikes you bought, how you attached them, and at what distance apart?  Thanks so much, and you are sooooooooo talented, each piece looks like a piece of art, and frankly, nicer than some actual CL shoes that are strassed!


----------



## rock_girl

LadyofSole said:


> I usually use more of the 5ss to fill in spaces. And the 7ss and 9ss are so close in size that I usually go with one or the other. Good luck with your first strass!


 
Thank you, *Lady of Sole*!


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks *Oakenfold*!!  My main driver for potentially painting them was because I perfer the darker purple/pink tones of the Volacno strass, which seems to be directly related to base color of the shoe.  For example, on a gold base more gold tones.  I'd never these crystals on a pink base, but after seeing your photos I am totaly _SOLD_!  



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I just strassed a pair of these in Volcano (same color leather, etc). Please do NOT paint them. The background color and the gold detailing around the perimeter of the cutouts/edges is the perfect compliment to the shoe. I will be posting pics of my Fontanete strass for you to reference, but I definitely don't recommend painting them.


 
I  the crystal spacing in the photo below.  If you don't mind me asking, what sizes did you use and how many gross of each size did you order?  Also, did you use E-6000 or GemTac glue?  TIA!! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks Oakenfold!!  My main driver for potentially painting them was because I perfer the darker purple/pink tones of the Volacno strass, which seems to be directly related to base color of the shoe.  For example, on a gold base more gold tones.  I'd never these crystals on a pink base, but after seeing your photos I am totaly SOLD!
> 
> I  the crystal spacing in the photo below.  If you don't mind me asking, what sizes did you use and how many gross of each size did you order?  Also, did you use E-6000 or GemTac glue?  TIA!!



I buy 10 gross packets of every size I use, so I don't have an approximation of how many grosses I used. These volcano stones came out of a mixed bag of at least 14,000-16,000 stones. I buy in bulk bc I do a lot of shoes. 

I only use e6000 and fill every single gap. All my stones are touching. I hate to see the base color pop through, but with these leaving the exposed platform in the cutout sections and on the peeptoe area was a must. That color with the volcano stones was a perfect match. 

HTH.


----------



## marbella8

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi, thank you SO MUCH for the compliment.  So sweet of you
> 
> I can't say that I would personally choose to spike a decoltissimo. I like the spiked Lady Peeps and the Pigalle 120.  I don't typically like anything spiked in under a 120mm heel, but everyone has their preferences.  In terms of glitter and spikes, I do like how that looks, but again I like a higher heel.  Good Luck, and post progress pics.



I wish I could walk in Pigalle 120s, but since I can't, I am stuck trying to spike my Decoltissimos, LOL! I will definitely take before and after photos once I get started


----------



## JlovesLV

hi, everyone!
i brought my brand new bianca to get resoled. The cobbler had done a terrible job, but it is jut the bottom, so i can get away with it. When i brought the shoes home, i noticed there is a 5cm cut (looks like it is cut by a knife). It is so big and noticeable. I plan on strass the bottom part and the heel of the bianca to cover the cut. Plan on using hematite. Will the colour look nice? Does anyone know what size of the stone should i get, and how many stones or how many bag i would need? Thanks so much!


----------



## techie81

Hi ladies, 
Posted a while ago but never got a response...
I'm thinking of painting my ivory satin VPs with gold Lumiere paint, then strassing with vintage pink ABs. Does this sound like an ok combo?
Thanks!


----------



## will_hill

PeepToe said:
			
		

> I'm done!!! I apologize in advance if the pictures are huge
> 
> Black Very Mix!!!



Does anyone know where she got the 3-sided pyramid spike ?????


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

techie81 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Posted a while ago but never got a response...
> I'm thinking of painting my ivory satin VPs with gold Lumiere paint, then strassing with vintage pink ABs. Does this sound like an ok combo?
> Thanks!



Vintage rose? I think champagne would be a great base color for vintage rose. Definitely better than a gold gold IMO


----------



## techie81

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Vintage rose? I think champagne would be a great base color for vintage rose. Definitely better than a gold gold IMO



I'll check out champagne instead. Thanks! 

Has anyone tried vintage rose AB? I've seen a couple vintage rose only, but the AB version looks so similar to crystal AB.


----------



## techie81

Hmm...based on the color chart here, what looks closest to a champagne color? The "	Light Body Metallic Old Brass"?

http://www.dickblick.com/products/jacquard-lumiere-acrylics/


----------



## BoriquaNina

Vintage Rose AB is very close to Crystal AB. The very pale pink tint isn't very noticeable with the AB coating over it. 

As for the Lumiere you may need to mix a few colors. 



techie81 said:


> I'll check out champagne instead. Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone tried vintage rose AB? I've seen a couple vintage rose only, but the AB version looks so similar to crystal AB.





techie81 said:


> Hmm...based on the color chart here, what looks closest to a champagne color? The "    Light Body Metallic Old Brass"?
> 
> http://www.dickblick.com/products/jacquard-lumiere-acrylics/


----------



## poppyseed

may3545 said:


> Quick question: How are your strassed shoes holding up since you've done them? Like 1 year out? Major crystal losses? Please indicate if you strassed patent, satin, suede, etc. Thanks so much!


 


BoriquaNina said:


> No lost crystals on my Jet VPs yet (and I wear them a TON) and my Crystal HPs lost 1 tiny crystal which was replaced. I couldn't find any other spots that were missing on that pair and I've had them almost 2 years now.


 
very good question, I meant to ask this on here too!

BoriquaNina - what base material are your VPs and HPs? And what glue have you used on them?
I'm planning on wearing my strass pair to a wedding for the first time, but wouldn't like to end up in the embarassing situation of loosing stones during the event...


----------



## may3545

poppyseed said:


> very good question, I meant to ask this on here too!
> 
> BoriquaNina - what base material are your VPs and HPs? And what glue have you used on them?
> I'm planning on wearing my strass pair to a wedding for the first time, but wouldn't like to end up in the embarassing situation of loosing stones during the event...



Same here: I strassed satin you-yous a year ago and plan to wear it in July for my wedding. I'd hate to have a malfunction during my own wedding-- which is why I'm bringing lace fifis as a backup haha.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here are some of my recent strass projects:
> 
> Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:
> 
> Ivory Exclu (these were actually, in my opinion, my least favorite strass project and my worst work. I rushed through these, and the ivory was really dingy/discolored and make the end result look "dirty"
> 
> Finally, I recreated another Pigalili. I did it differently this time, and really prefer how this looks compared to my first spike project:



more incredible work from you...LOVE THEM ALL!!!  I'm in awe.  of course the framboise/volcano combo is divine.  I like the way the crystals look on the exclu...sorry you're not completely satisfied with the end result (hopefully they're not yours).  they pigalilis are so cool too.


----------



## poppyseed

may3545 said:


> Same here: I strassed satin you-yous a year ago and plan to wear it in July for my wedding. I'd hate to have a malfunction during my own wedding-- which is why I'm bringing lace fifis as a backup haha.


 

Haha, good plan!
Mine are on patent, so makes me worry even more...although it's not my wedding, but still...What glue did you use?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

frick&frack said:
			
		

> more incredible work from you...LOVE THEM ALL!!!  I'm in awe.  of course the framboise/volcano combo is divine.  I like the way the crystals look on the exclu...sorry you're not completely satisfied with the end result (hopefully they're not yours).  they pigalilis are so cool too.



Thanks so much. I guess I'm just very critical of myself. Lol


----------



## may3545

poppyseed said:


> Haha, good plan!
> Mine are on patent, so makes me worry even more...although it's not my wedding, but still...What glue did you use?


 
I used E6000 glue for the larger crystals, and gemtac for the smaller ones (9ss, 7ss, and 5ss). They've been sitting in the closet for a year now, so I hope my wearing them won't cause any "dry glue" to crack and fall. Eeeps!


----------



## BoriquaNina

One pair are calf (I believe). They were originally Woodstock VPs and the HPs are the off white satin. All E6000 and holding Hulk strong!
I wouldn't worry about it too much. (Unless it is a patent base and you used Gemtac.)



poppyseed said:


> very good question, I meant to ask this on here too!
> 
> BoriquaNina - what base material are your VPs and HPs? And what glue have you used on them?
> I'm planning on wearing my strass pair to a wedding for the first time, but wouldn't like to end up in the embarassing situation of loosing stones during the event...


----------



## ChampagneIsLife

Hi, ladies!

I'm ready to start my first DIY project, a pair of simple black suede CL pumps. I was thinking about using Volcano - looove the effect, but I accept suggestions - and I was wondering if Gem Tec would be okay for suede? Also, I'm thinking about using 20ss, 16ss, 14ss, 7ss and 5ss. 

I would love to hear any advices or recommendations you have to offer.

TIA!


----------



## techie81

BoriquaNina said:


> Vintage Rose AB is very close to Crystal AB. The very pale pink tint isn't very noticeable with the AB coating over it.
> 
> As for the Lumiere you may need to mix a few colors.



I'm ok with subtle I think.  Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks so much. I guess I'm just very critical of myself. Lol


well, if you can't stand it, feel free to send the reject exclus to me.  I'll make them go away so you'll never have to see them again


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> One pair are calf (I believe). They were originally Woodstock VPs and the HPs are the off white satin. All E6000 and holding Hulk strong!
> I wouldn't worry about it too much. (*Unless it is a patent base and you used Gemtac*.)


 
  Yep, that's exactly what I did!


----------



## azania

OMG ladies it is the first time that i come here and boy you have me wowing!! i did never consider it strassing or paiting my louboutins. the shoes look soooooo pretty and now i am trying to figure out what my first DIY project will be, and what i need etc. 

SO AMAZING!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Need advice ladies, I'm thinking to strass a pair of Dafs, the color will be pink or turquoise in suede and crystals AB. Just want to know what do you think about and what color7material would be better to strass.


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Need advice ladies, I'm thinking to strass a pair of Dafs, the color will be pink or turquoise in suede and crystals AB. Just want to know what do you think about and what color7material would be better to strass.


 
I have not done it myself, but I belive that suede is the best base for strassing...As for the colour, I think there is a pair of pink suede AB strassed Ron Rons in the reference Library DYI thread that might give you idea of what it would look like.
But then again, if I have a pair of pink or tuquoise suede Dafs, I would drool over them just as they are...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Need advice ladies, I'm thinking to strass a pair of Dafs, the color will be pink or turquoise in suede and crystals AB. Just want to know what do you think about and what color7material would be better to strass.



I strassed a pair of crystal AB dafs recently, i think pink would be a better base but, have you considered dying them?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> I have not done it myself, but I belive that suede is the best base for strassing...As for the colour, I think there is a pair of pink suede AB strassed Ron Rons in the reference Library DYI thread that might give you idea of what it would look like.
> But then again, if I have a pair of pink or tuquoise suede Dafs, I would drool over them just as they are...



I looked in the reference library DYI thread and I've seen the pink suede Ron Rons strassed with AB crystals but I think pink looks too... I don't like it, don't know if it is because they need more crystals or they need to be dyed


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> I strassed a pair of crystal AB dafs recently, i think pink would be a better base but, have you considered dying them?



Do you recommended me to dye the shoes? what color should I choose? silver over suede or would be better over kid leather?

I saw your job and it's excelent!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Do you recommended me to dye the shoes? what color should I choose? silver over suede or would be better over kid leather?
> 
> I saw your job and it's excelent!



Suede, Leather, honestly don't think there's much of a difference  I will say this though, my aurum dafs were kid leather and I've worn them a ton and have yet to see a missing rhinestone


----------



## may3545

dirtyaddiction said:


> Suede, Leather, honestly don't think there's much of a difference  I will say this though, my aurum dafs were kid leather and I've worn them a ton and have yet to see a missing rhinestone



Did you use E6000 or Gemtac?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bfali said:


> Hi all- I just wanted to share my Louboutins that I did a DIY strass to.  This pair was beautiful on its own, however I wasn't really wearing them, so I decided to bling them up!  Here are before and after pics!!!  A complete group of photos, along with step by step directions is available on my blog


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here are some of my recent strass projects:
> 
> Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Exclu (these were actually, in my opinion, my least favorite strass project and my worst work. I rushed through these, and the ivory was really dingy/discolored and make the end result look "dirty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recreated another Pigalili. I did it differently this time, and really prefer how this looks compared to my first spike project:


They are all very beautiful!


----------



## Dianabanana12

OMG I am usually in the Louis Vuitton Thread, but recently went on a CL binge ... So I have been here looking because I have a pair of Turquoise Glitter Titi's (120mm) from 2010 that are just sitting in my closet never been worn because I can't seem to figure out what to wear that goes with this color....And I have to say everything everyone has done is amazing and I have been inspired!  Any ideas on changing the color or the look of this shoe? 

From my search in this thread, I have seen that it is okay to strass over the glitter. I really want these black, and since I dont have much time for strassing, do you think I could dye over them as they are right now? A black color, re-glitter, then preferably add spikes? 

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated lol ... even if  you tell me my ideas suck


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are all very beautiful!


----------



## red sole junkie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Here are some of my recent strass projects:
> 
> Framboise Fontanete in Volcano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Exclu (these were actually, in my opinion, my least favorite strass project and my worst work. I rushed through these, and the ivory was really dingy/discolored and make the end result look "dirty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I recreated another Pigalili. I did it differently this time, and really prefer how this looks compared to my first spike project:


Beautiful work 
I love them all. I want them all. I Can't afford any of them


----------



## StrawberrySwing

kisenian said:


> hi everyone! im not sure if this is the proper place to post this, but i am wondering your thoughts are on dreamtime creations. i've been ordering crystals through them because they have the best prices, but i had a feeling one of my orders had less crystals so i sat and hand counted. it was off by a decent amount and i have noticed inconsistencies in other colors that ive ordered as well. i understand they weigh vs hand count, but the difference actually makes them more expensive that i thought.
> 
> i guess it's insignificant for small projects, but i am wondering how much $ i've lost on over 20,000 crystals due to inconsistencies. has anyone noticed the same?



I havent posted on this thread but ive been lurking for months at all of you girls beautiful creations.  I havent posted because i dont own CL's, but i do DIY on what i can. But i had to post in reply to the above post by Kisenian. 
Hi Kisenian, I use dreamtime too and have been pretty disappointed with them lately, I ordered Vitrail light and when they arrived the ss16 was totally different to the smaller sizes, it had mainly green in it which is not at all correct as you all know, i contacted them and got a blunt reply saying that they had a crystal special coated to look like vit light as they are being discontinued.  Surely they should have checked with me fist before sending one of their own creations.  I have found most of the replies to be most unprofessional. I have never counted the crystals so i cant say wether or not theyre skimping on quantity but i am defo looking elsewhere for my wholesale crystals after this.  Also, instead of refunding my money for returning the vit light, they would only credit my account there. I dunno, but just the overall vibe i get from the communication...thumbs down. 

The shipping is pretty fast, thats one plus for DT. 

On a side note..you girls are an inspiration, thank you for sharing your beautiful DIY's and i hope you dont mind me posting this seeing as i dont own CL's, i am an avid admirer though


----------



## poppyseed

StrawberrySwing said:


> I havent posted on this thread but ive been lurking for months at all of you girls beautiful creations.  I havent posted because i dont own CL's, but i do DIY on what i can. But i had to post in reply to the above post by Kisenian.
> Hi Kisenian, I use dreamtime too and have been pretty disappointed with them lately, I ordered Vitrail light and when they arrived the ss16 was totally different to the smaller sizes, it had mainly green in it which is not at all correct as you all know, i contacted them and got a blunt reply saying that they had a crystal special coated to look like vit light as they are being discontinued.  Surely they should have checked with me fist before sending one of their own creations.  I have found most of the replies to be most unprofessional. I have never counted the crystals so i cant say wether or not theyre skimping on quantity but i am defo looking elsewhere for my wholesale crystals after this.  Also, instead of refunding my money for returning the vit light, they would only credit my account there. I dunno, but just the overall vibe i get from the communication...thumbs down.
> 
> The shipping is pretty fast, thats one plus for DT.
> 
> On a side note..you girls are an inspiration, thank you for sharing your beautiful DIY's and i hope you dont mind me posting this seeing as i dont own CL's, i am an avid admirer though




I've recently had a slight problem with them too, although not with quantities, I have never counted the crystals, but i shall do this next time I think.
 I've been ordering from them only so far and with my last order, they have sent only part quantity of one size stating that they are out of stock. All I got was note stating amount of crystals sent and amount of crystals missing stating credit, no refund , no email explaining anything. Had to email them for explanation and demand refund, it took rather long time. Also being in the UK and having to pay postage, I would have much preferred if they checked with me before they sent the order incomplete.


----------



## StrawberrySwing

Poppyseed- exactly! im in ireland and i think im going to demand a refund too as i really want to go elsewhere for my next order.  Another thing that always peeves me is they dont include a receipt/order statement, nothing, just the crystals, and thats annoying for my record-keeping !!

On another note, is there any way to create that high-shine gold metallic mirror effect with spray paint or any other paint?


----------



## carlottavonh

Hi ladies!
I've been reading this thread for the last few days, and you all are so talented!
You've made me want to attempt my own strassing project, but I was so nervous to do it on any of my beloved Louboutins.
But I saw these come up on ebay just now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item337473a40e#ht_500wt_1379 
and I pounced! (they're 1/2 a size too big, but I'll force them into submission!)

Do you all think "Greige" would be a good color to strass them with? I'm a little nervous to undertake dyeing/painting them as well...
I'm totally up to suggestions, as I've just been learning all the crystal color names watching your projects unfurl!

And I guess I definitely need to use the E6000 for them since they're patent, don't I?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## red sole junkie

StrawberrySwing said:


> I havent posted on this thread but ive been lurking for months at all of you girls beautiful creations.  I havent posted because i dont own CL's, but i do DIY on what i can. But i had to post in reply to the above post by Kisenian.
> Hi Kisenian, I use dreamtime too and have been pretty disappointed with them lately, I ordered Vitrail light and when they arrived the ss16 was totally different to the smaller sizes, it had mainly green in it which is not at all correct as you all know, i contacted them and got a blunt reply saying that they had a crystal special coated to look like vit light as they are being discontinued.  Surely they should have checked with me fist before sending one of their own creations.  I have found most of the replies to be most unprofessional. I have never counted the crystals so i cant say wether or not theyre skimping on quantity but i am defo looking elsewhere for my wholesale crystals after this.  Also, instead of refunding my money for returning the vit light, they would only credit my account there. I dunno, but just the overall vibe i get from the communication...thumbs down.
> 
> The shipping is pretty fast, thats one plus for DT.
> 
> On a side note..you girls are an inspiration, thank you for sharing your beautiful DIY's and i hope you dont mind me posting this seeing as i dont own CL's, i am an avid admirer though


you guys should try this one: http://www.harmanbeads.com/


----------



## Dianabanana12

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies, i 've been dreaming to strass my Multi-Miniglitter Titis ..
> Is it possible to strass on top of the miniglitter ? or it is better or dye it before starting?
> Any ideas/suggestions from our lovely experts?*



I know this was posted a lonnnngggg time ago, but I was doing a search through this thread because I have turquoise glitter titi's just sitting in my closet, I LOVE the turquoise but its so hard to find anything to wear it with and i wanted to make them into a strass project, maybe chancing the color will make me finally wear them, so I wanted to follow up, did you ever do anyting with them, I saw someones comment on sand papering them and ugh that broke my heart lol .... so just curious!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Keep In Mind: Dreamtime Creations & all of other crystal distributors I know of (and I've used at least 9 different ones over the last 2-3 years) use the weight system to calculate their crystals. The number may be off a couple but this is the case when ordering directly from Swarovski as well. It is just not an efficient way to sell something as small as rhinestones to sit and counting each and every one by hand. I recommend FusionBeads.com and HarmanBeads.com as GREAT alternatives. Harman doesn't sell quantities smaller than factory packages (often 1440 pieces or more per package) though which can be an issue if you're not comfortable with ordering significantly more crystals than you need in the larger sizes.



poppyseed said:


> I've recently had a slight problem with them too, although not with quantities, I have never counted the crystals, but i shall do this next time I think.
> I've been ordering from them only so far and with my last order, they have sent only part quantity of one size stating that they are out of stock. All I got was note stating amount of crystals sent and amount of crystals missing stating credit, no refund , no email explaining anything. Had to email them for explanation and demand refund, it took rather long time. Also being in the UK and having to pay postage, I would have much preferred if they checked with me before they sent the order incomplete.




There really isn't an easy way to create the laminato (mirror) effect on leather after the shoe has been assembled. The only true way to create the effect is to foil the leather and on a curved surface this can create major issues (wrinkling, etc) as the foil is quite soft & sort of a pain to work with and once applied not easy to remove. Just my two cents! 



StrawberrySwing said:


> Poppyseed- exactly! im in ireland and i think im going to demand a refund too as i really want to go elsewhere for my next order.  Another thing that always peeves me is they dont include a receipt/order statement, nothing, just the crystals, and thats annoying for my record-keeping !!
> 
> On another note, is there any way to create that high-shine gold metallic mirror effect with spray paint or any other paint?





Congrats on your awesome score! 
I wouldn't recommend Greige on a nude shoe. Greige is a taupe crystal and will clash. I would recommend sticking with neutral flesh tones like Crystal Golden Shadow, Silk, Light Colorado Topaz if you're not ready to tackle a color change project. 

You do not HAVE to use E6000 but I would highly recommend it. Gem Tac just doesn't have the same adhesion power as E6000 on slick virtually non-porous surfaces. 



carlottavonh said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've been reading this thread for the last few days, and you all are so talented!
> You've made me want to attempt my own strassing project, but I was so nervous to do it on any of my beloved Louboutins.
> But I saw these come up on ebay just now
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item337473a40e#ht_500wt_1379
> and I pounced! (they're 1/2 a size too big, but I'll force them into submission!)
> 
> Do you all think "Greige" would be a good color to strass them with? I'm a little nervous to undertake dyeing/painting them as well...
> I'm totally up to suggestions, as I've just been learning all the crystal color names watching your projects unfurl!
> 
> And I guess I definitely need to use the E6000 for them since they're patent, don't I?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## carlottavonh

Thanks so much for the advice on the Greige! Light Colorado Topaz was going to be my second choice...I'll go with that!
Thanks bunches. 
And I'll brave the E6000; I'd rather get good adhesion the first time than having to go back and re-strass.
 I'm so thankful for the fount of knowledge here...I'd never have the nerve to try this otherwise! 




BoriquaNina said:


> Congrats on your awesome score!
> I wouldn't recommend Greige on a nude shoe. Greige is a taupe crystal and will clash. I would recommend sticking with neutral flesh tones like Crystal Golden Shadow, Silk, Light Colorado Topaz if you're not ready to tackle a color change project.
> 
> You do not HAVE to use E6000 but I would highly recommend it. Gem Tac just doesn't have the same adhesion power as E6000 on slick virtually non-porous surfaces.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Hi ladies, seeking your esteemed advice! I've never done a DIY project on my Loubies before but I've been giving it some thought.
I managed to find one of my holy grails on eBay a while back, a pair of Simple 100s in roccia python. I was so thrilled when I won them and so p*ssed off when they arrived and I discovered how yellowed the python scales were. It wasn't declared in the listing and it didn't look yellowed in the photos. But they are definitely very yellow in real life, especially when compared to my Activa Whips which are still in pristine condition - their scales are much starker, very white contrasted with very dark brown.
Anyway so I never wear them because I can't get past how yellowed they look to me, even if no one else would notice. I was thinking about selling them but then I thought, maybe I can rescue these? I think I have two options - either try and get the scales back to a whiter state or try and dye them a different colour. Maybe I could use dental bleach to painstakingly paint over each yellowed scale? Or maybe I could use some sort of dye to try and paint over all the scales so  they appear to be a natural, glossy, dark brown with variations? Your thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## RedDuchess

StrawberrySwing said:
			
		

> I havent posted on this thread but ive been lurking for months at all of you girls beautiful creations.  I havent posted because i dont own CL's, but i do DIY on what i can. But i had to post in reply to the above post by Kisenian.
> Hi Kisenian, I use dreamtime too and have been pretty disappointed with them lately, I ordered Vitrail light and when they arrived the ss16 was totally different to the smaller sizes, it had mainly green in it which is not at all correct as you all know, i contacted them and got a blunt reply saying that they had a crystal special coated to look like vit light as they are being discontinued.  Surely they should have checked with me fist before sending one of their own creations.  I have found most of the replies to be most unprofessional. I have never counted the crystals so i cant say wether or not theyre skimping on quantity but i am defo looking elsewhere for my wholesale crystals after this.  Also, instead of refunding my money for returning the vit light, they would only credit my account there. I dunno, but just the overall vibe i get from the communication...thumbs down.
> 
> The shipping is pretty fast, thats one plus for DT.
> 
> On a side note..you girls are an inspiration, thank you for sharing your beautiful DIY's and i hope you dont mind me posting this seeing as i dont own CL's, i am an avid admirer though



I would do a chargeback with your CC company, you didn't order those crystals, forcing you to take them or credit is fraud, send their email response as support when your cc company asks for it


----------



## BoriquaNina

You're very welcome! I hope you share some pics once you're all done!

Happy Strassing!


carlottavonh said:


> Thanks so much for the advice on the Greige! Light Colorado Topaz was going to be my second choice...I'll go with that!
> Thanks bunches.
> And I'll brave the E6000; I'd rather get good adhesion the first time than having to go back and re-strass.
> I'm so thankful for the fount of knowledge here...I'd never have the nerve to try this otherwise!




TBH I wouldn't dare. I'd try taking them to a reputable cobbler and see  what they have to say first. Exotics are really touchy and I'd be  concerned the teeth bleaching kit would dry the scales or worse.


shoeaddict1979 said:


> Hi ladies, seeking your esteemed advice! I've never done a DIY project on my Loubies before but I've been giving it some thought.
> I managed to find one of my holy grails on eBay a while back, a pair of Simple 100s in roccia python. I was so thrilled when I won them and so p*ssed off when they arrived and I discovered how yellowed the python scales were. It wasn't declared in the listing and it didn't look yellowed in the photos. But they are definitely very yellow in real life, especially when compared to my Activa Whips which are still in pristine condition - their scales are much starker, very white contrasted with very dark brown.
> Anyway so I never wear them because I can't get past how yellowed they look to me, even if no one else would notice. I was thinking about selling them but then I thought, maybe I can rescue these? I think I have two options - either try and get the scales back to a whiter state or try and dye them a different colour. Maybe I could use dental bleach to painstakingly paint over each yellowed scale? Or maybe I could use some sort of dye to try and paint over all the scales so  they appear to be a natural, glossy, dark brown with variations? Your thoughts?
> Thanks


----------



## rock_girl

Can someone please explain the difference between 2058 Crystal Volcano Swarovski Elements Crystal FlatBack Rhinestone and 2028 XILION Rose Crystal Volcano FlatBack Swarovski Rhinestones crystals?

I can't seem to get a complete crystal order from a single vendor, but could get it from two vendors.  The only catch is that the crystals are described differently (see above) and I am wondering if they are actually the same or very different.  If different, then I probably wouldn't want to mix the crystal types...correct?

Thanks for your patience with all my newby questions!!  I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## BoriquaNina

The cut of the facets are different. Swarovski 2028s are the old cut and are being replaced entirely by the 2058 cut. It really is only noticeable in the SS16 and above but will not look bad. You can definitely mix them! 

I attached an image of a chart to show the difference in cuts.

Hope that helps!



rock_girl said:


> Can someone please explain the difference between 2058 Crystal Volcano Swarovski Elements Crystal FlatBack Rhinestone and 2028 XILION Rose Crystal Volcano FlatBack Swarovski Rhinestones crystals?
> 
> I can't seem to get a complete crystal order from a single vendor, but could get it from two vendors.  The only catch is that the crystals are described differently (see above) and I am wondering if they are actually the same or very different.  If different, then I probably wouldn't want to mix the crystal types...correct?
> 
> Thanks for your patience with all my newby questions!!  I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Jullieq

kisenian said:


> I'm actually going to strass on top of glitter. I believe some cls are strass on glitter but mine look more glittery so my plan is to sand it down a little and seal it before strassing.


Hi, could you tell me how this turned out?

Can anyone else tell me how their project with strassing over glitter went?


----------



## kisenian

Jullieq said:


> Hi, could you tell me how this turned out?
> 
> Can anyone else tell me how their project with strassing over glitter went?



Hi there! Sorry I'm not much help, I haven't gotten around to trying it just yet! Hope someone else can chime in?


----------



## BoriquaNina

It went swimmingly. I strassed over glitter Balotas without an issue. 



Jullieq said:


> Hi, could you tell me how this turned out?
> 
> Can anyone else tell me how their project with strassing over glitter went?


----------



## StrawberrySwing

Thanks for your help ladies,

I emailed dreamtime demanding a refund, waiting on reply. 

Boriquenina - thanks, ill give up on that idea so! now im thinking of rubbing some acetone over the patent part of the heel to remove the shine, then paint it with Lumiere Bright gold.  Fingers crossed.

Thanks for all your help everyone x


----------



## will_hill

approximately how many crystals should I order to strass a pair shoes & what sizes should I use?


----------



## Jullieq

BoriquaNina said:


> It went swimmingly. I strassed over glitter Balotas without an issue.


Did you have to sand down the glitter? And what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you. You are too sweet 




red sole junkie said:


> Beautiful work
> I love them all. I want them all. I Can't afford any of them


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

shoeaddict1979 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, seeking your esteemed advice! I've never done a DIY project on my Loubies before but I've been giving it some thought.
> I managed to find one of my holy grails on eBay a while back, a pair of Simple 100s in roccia python. I was so thrilled when I won them and so p*ssed off when they arrived and I discovered how yellowed the python scales were. It wasn't declared in the listing and it didn't look yellowed in the photos. But they are definitely very yellow in real life, especially when compared to my Activa Whips which are still in pristine condition - their scales are much starker, very white contrasted with very dark brown.
> Anyway so I never wear them because I can't get past how yellowed they look to me, even if no one else would notice. I was thinking about selling them but then I thought, maybe I can rescue these? I think I have two options - either try and get the scales back to a whiter state or try and dye them a different colour. Maybe I could use dental bleach to painstakingly paint over each yellowed scale? Or maybe I could use some sort of dye to try and paint over all the scales so  they appear to be a natural, glossy, dark brown with variations? Your thoughts?
> Thanks



I know this is the DIY thread but I've had my python heels "dyed/painted" professionally from the cobbler in NC, Santana Creations, that's on CL's website and I couldn't be more pleased. Send them pics and they'll give you some options and pricing. I found them to be really reasonable and they'll condition the scales too! I was just too afraid to mess up on my own.


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:


> The cut of the facets are different. Swarovski 2028s are the old cut and are being replaced entirely by the 2058 cut. It really is only noticeable in the SS16 and above but will not look bad. You can definitely mix them!
> 
> I attached an image of a chart to show the difference in cuts.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
*Borquia Nina* - Thank you very much, your description and the image are incredibly helpful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anybody knows where I can buy paint to dye? I would need a color light sky blue/metalized for a AB crystals


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Anybody knows where I can buy paint to dye? I would need a color light sky blue/metalized for a AB crystals


 

It depends what material you want to dye...for leather I would recommend Tarrago, which being in Spain, you should find it easier than the rest of us


----------



## BoriquaNina

Nope. I've used both GemTac & E6000 over glitter without issue. 
Best of luck!!!


Jullieq said:


> Did you have to sand down the glitter? And what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Jullieq

BoriquaNina said:


> Nope. I've used both GemTac & E6000 over glitter without issue.
> Best of luck!!!


Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

rock_girl said:


> *Borquia Nina* - Thank you very much, your description and the image are incredibly helpful!!



Yes, you can definitely mix the two.  The new 2058 just have a slightly "pointy" top in comparison to the 2028s, but nothing that would be noticeably different.  I just finished my latest DIY project with the new 2058s (in Crystal Golden Shadow).  I used about 7000 crystals!!!  Pics to follow...


----------



## Loubou Lady

Ladies, I'm thinking of embarking on my own DIY after seeing your inspiring beautiful results!
My plan is to strass ivory satin bow t dorcet in swarovski crystal (not AB)...strassing only the whole backs (heel and where it grips the back of foot) & some very small (5ss?) strass in just that middle section of the bow.
Would love to hear any thoughts on whether that sounds like a good combo!

pic of bow t dorcet's


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Loubou Lady said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of embarking on my own DIY after seeing your inspiring beautiful results!
> My plan is to strass ivory satin bow t dorcet in swarovski crystal (not AB)...strassing only the whole backs (heel and where it grips the back of foot) & some very small (5ss?) strass in just that middle section of the bow.
> Would love to hear any thoughts on whether that sounds like a good combo!
> 
> pic of bow t dorcet's



sounds fabulous! Can't wait to see the results


----------



## shoeaddict1979

BoriquaNina said:


> You're very welcome! I hope you share some pics once you're all done!
> 
> Happy Strassing!
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I wouldn't dare. I'd try taking them to a reputable cobbler and see what they have to say first. Exotics are really touchy and I'd be concerned the teeth bleaching kit would dry the scales or worse.


 
Thanks *BoriquaNina!* Unfortunately reputable cobblers that you can trust with this stuff are few and far between down under but I will start looking.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I know this is the DIY thread but I've had my python heels "dyed/painted" professionally from the cobbler in NC, Santana Creations, that's on CL's website and I couldn't be more pleased. Send them pics and they'll give you some options and pricing. I found them to be really reasonable and they'll condition the scales too! I was just too afraid to mess up on my own.


 
Oh wow - thanks *ShoobieDoobie!* Great tip. I am definitely going to check those guys out and see what they can do for me.


----------



## Loubou Lady

thanks so much for the encouragement....now I just need to get supplies (& the courage!) 



dirtyaddiction said:


> sounds fabulous! Can't wait to see the results


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> It depends what material you want to dye...for leather I would recommend Tarrago, which being in Spain, you should find it easier than the rest of us



Thank you *poppyseed*!

I tried to find Tarrago paint but although these paintings are made &#8203;&#8203;in Barcelona, are so hard to find (I emailed them to see if I can buy by order) and I don't know what colors they have...

I've been told "Lumiere" paint is good too.


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you *poppyseed*!
> 
> I tried to find Tarrago paint but although these paintings are made &#8203;&#8203;in Barcelona, are so hard to find (I emailed them to see if I can buy by order) and I don't know what colors they have...
> 
> I've been told "Lumiere" paint is good too.


 

Well that's quite surprising! For the choice of Tarrago colours google something like "Tarrago leather dye colour chart" and look in images, you should get a few results.
I normally buy mine off ebay, there is a pretty good selection there normally.

I know many ladies here use Lumiere, I have not used it myself yet. I believe they are mainly metallic colours, but I find it hard to buy here in the UK, much harder than Tarrago.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BoriquaNina said:


> Nope. I've used both GemTac & E6000 over glitter without issue.
> Best of luck!!!



*BoriquaNina* Can you tell me what paint do you use? I'm following your last  job and I would like to paint my daffodiles with the same color as yours.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> Well that's quite surprising! For the choice of Tarrago colours google something like "Tarrago leather dye colour chart" and look in images, you should get a few results.
> I normally buy mine off ebay, there is a pretty good selection there normally.
> 
> I know many ladies here use Lumiere, I have not used it myself yet. I believe they are mainly metallic colours, but I find it hard to buy here in the UK, much harder than Tarrago.



Thanks for your help *poppyseed*!  

I'm very anxious with my first DIY proyect and I have 1000 questions about


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks for your help *poppyseed*!
> 
> I'm very anxious with my first DIY proyect and I have 1000 questions about


 

Haha, no problem, don't blame you! Good luck with it!!


----------



## carlottavonh

I don't know if this is the right place for this question, but I just received my UHG Anemones that I purchased from eBay.
They were a _great deal, but the seller (fairly new) either didn't notice or didn't disclose that one of the bows is loose. (they've slipped down the loop in the back)
I don't want to ask to return them.
Could I glue the bow back into place with E6000? Or try to find a cobbler that could sew it back into place...nothing looks glued on them, and I'm wary of being able to find someone who could do a repair justice. 
Thanks in advance for y'all expertise!_


----------



## bagladyseattle

BoriquaNina said:


> The cut of the facets are different. Swarovski 2028s are the old cut and are being replaced entirely by the 2058 cut. It really is only noticeable in the SS16 and above but will not look bad. You can definitely mix them!
> 
> I attached an image of a chart to show the difference in cuts.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
I strassed my 2nd pair in 2058 volcanos. I also started my 3rd pair in 2028 Light Colorado Topaz and it was on sale because it soon be discontined in 2028 and on have have 2058. I got my stones from dreamtimecreation.


----------



## BoriquaNina

It depends on the material and what color I am trying to achieve. There are four different brands/types I switch between for leather alone. 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> *BoriquaNina* Can you tell me what paint do you use? I'm following your last  job and I would like to paint my daffodiles with the same color as yours.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BoriquaNina said:


> It depends on the material and what color I am trying to achieve. There are four different brands/types I switch between for leather alone.



Thank you *BoriquaNina* 

For blue suede what paint should I choose? and for black kid leather? I want a good base color to strass with AB crystals.


----------



## marbella8

Hello!

I am going to spike a pair of Decoltissimos I have, as the Pigalle and my foot could not be friends, LOL!  I have a pair of black leather and a pair of black satin.  I love my leather Decoltissimos, and so I don't think I will use those to spike.  

So, I want your opinions on how I should spike them.  I am going to spike them with small spikes.  

At first, I thought about glittering them (I assume using GemTac Glue, but if you have differing opinions for satin, please don't hesitate to let me know) in a medium silver or dark pewter and then adding silver or black spikes (about the size of the ones on the actual Pigalles and VPs).  

However, now I am thinking they might look too much, and I should just spike them with silver spikes.  I am afraid the black spikes won't show up too much on the black satin.

Or, my third option, is to do something similar to Oakenfoldgoddess's amazing Pigalles and glitter them (I would just do a darker pewter and then do larger spikes in black or silver)?

Thoughts? TIA!!


----------



## lizhorne87

Has anyone strassed over suede? How difficult/easy is it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lizhorne87 said:
			
		

> Has anyone strassed over suede? How difficult/easy is it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!



Suede is actually a good material to strass over. It holds the glue and crystals well.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## starr_shenell

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB


 
What other colors do you want them in?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

starr_shenell said:


> What other colors do you want them in?



Meridian Blue, Jet Hematite, Vitrail Medium just to name a few


----------



## starr_shenell

dirtyaddiction said:


> Meridian Blue, Jet Hematite, Vitrail Medium just to name a few


 
They are all lovely!  I've really been thinking about meridian blue a lot lately!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

starr_shenell said:


> They are all lovely!  I've really been thinking about meridian blue a lot lately!



oof, me too! Especially after seeing pics of CLs meridian blue daf 

So I just finished these and wanted to share . Balota 150's strassed in silk. Because they were black to begin with, the most difficult part was the painting process - lining around the insoles and straps.

Before:






After:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

dirtyaddiction said:


> oof, me too! Especially after seeing pics of CLs meridian blue daf
> 
> So I just finished these and wanted to share . Balota 150's strassed in silk. Because they were black to begin with, the most difficult part was the painting process - lining around the insoles and straps.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Beautiful!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hi all!

I'm thinking of strassing my nude woodstock mater claudes and I need some advice!

Is it necessary to paint them before I strass? I'm thinking of doing clear crystals or something nude-ish, would it look odd if I skip the painting?

If I do have to paint them, is lumiere my best bet? Any tips before I proceed??

These might be my wedding shoes, I bought a pair of Valentino bow flats for our garden ceremony... but I still want a pair of CLs to wear for the reception!! If I don't find another pair, these might be it!! (I did find a pair of lace VPs yesterday at almost 50% but the lace has pilled quite alot from people trying them on, etc... so I passed on them!)

TIA!


----------



## heychar

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share my latest DIY strass, I love Dafs and one day I will own this style in  a myriad of colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodils strassed in Crystal AB



WOW good job  do you have before pics?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm thinking of strassing my nude woodstock mater claudes and I need some advice!
> 
> Is it necessary to paint them before I strass? I'm thinking of doing clear crystals or something nude-ish, would it look odd if I skip the painting?
> 
> If I do have to paint them, is lumiere my best bet? Any tips before I proceed??
> 
> These might be my wedding shoes, I bought a pair of Valentino bow flats for our garden ceremony... but I still want a pair of CLs to wear for the reception!! If I don't find another pair, these might be it!! (I did find a pair of lace VPs yesterday at almost 50% but the lace has pilled quite alot from people trying them on, etc... so I passed on them!)
> 
> TIA!



I don't think it'll look odd if you don't paint them but, then again, it depends on how close you place the stones because they're two toned.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

heychar said:


> WOW good job  do you have before pics?



yep! They were originally nude satin


----------



## heychar

dirtyaddiction said:


> yep! They were originally nude satin



Oh wow! What a difference! ...is satin the best matierial the strass on? Did you have to paint them 1st? Thanks for pics!


----------



## marbella8

Thought I'd re-post, since I got no response 


marbella8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am going to spike a pair of Decoltissimos I have, as the Pigalle and my foot could not be friends, LOL!  I have a pair of black leather and a pair of black satin.  I love my leather Decoltissimos, and so I don't think I will use those to spike.
> 
> So, I want your opinions on how I should spike them.  I am going to spike them with small spikes.
> 
> At first, I thought about glittering them (I assume using GemTac Glue, but if you have differing opinions for satin, please don't hesitate to let me know) in a medium silver or dark pewter and then adding silver or black spikes (about the size of the ones on the actual Pigalles and VPs).
> 
> However, now I am thinking they might look too much, and I should just spike them with silver spikes.  I am afraid the black spikes won't show up too much on the black satin.
> 
> Or, my third option, is to do something similar to Oakenfoldgoddess's amazing Pigalles and glitter them (I would just do a darker pewter and then do larger spikes in black or silver)?
> 
> Thoughts? TIA!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

heychar said:


> Oh wow! What a difference! ...is satin the best matierial the strass on? Did you have to paint them 1st? Thanks for pics!



Satin, Suede or Kid Leather's good to strass on. And no, I didn't paint them first. Also currently strassing a pair of Daf Slings in the same stone and while I did paint those light pink, the difference between the two is barely noticeable


----------



## heychar

dirtyaddiction said:


> Satin, Suede or Kid Leather's good to strass on. And no, I didn't paint them first. Also currently strassing a pair of Daf Slings in the same stone and while I did paint those light pink, the difference between the two is barely noticeable



Thank you for the info if/when i'm brave enough to take on a DIY strass project I hope they turn out as good as yours


----------



## lisalovesshoes

dirtyaddiction said:


> I don't think it'll look odd if you don't paint them but, then again, it depends on how close you place the stones because they're two toned.



I like them pretty close together! 
But even if some colour comes through, it shouldn't be a huge issue! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I have ordered samples for Crystal Moonlight, Silk and Vintage Rose which matched the most and I loooove the colour but not sure If it'll be too pink!!

I will post pics when I get them!


----------



## floridasun8

Hey all DIY ladies....quick question.

I just finally got a pair of Yoyos to strass!    I've been waiting forever!  LOL   I just got some Tarrago dye in metallic platinum to paint first, but I was needing to try to order some samples of crystals to figure out which color I want, but can't seem to find a place to order samples from.  I heard a lot of people talking about DreamTime Creations, but they seem to only sell the larger quantities for the actual job, not just a few to compare.   Where are you all buying your sample crystals from?  I'm assuming I'd only need like 5-10 of each color to compare?   I had previously bought crystals from artbeads.com for other projects, but I'm finding that they are somewhat limited in colors.

Please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## BoriquaNina

For Suede I recommend Lumiere . It will matte the fibers but creates a great base for strassing. 

For leather Tarrago and Lumiere are good. Lumiere has a nice pearl to it that will work well with any AB crystal.

Remember you will likely have to mix a few colors to create the perfect shade. 

Good luck!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you *BoriquaNina*
> 
> For blue suede what paint should I choose? and for black kid leather? I want a good base color to strass with AB crystals.


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi you all - I´m really looking up to you and your creativity ... the strassing bug had me for quiet some time and finally yesterday I started practising. BUT - everything went wrong and I absolutly don´t understand.

I bought E6000 in Jan. and learned to fill a syringe - but it doesn´t work. I´m from Germany and our syringes are only to put on - not to screw on (hope you understand what I mean). Therefore the glue pushes the top away - because it´s so thick. I even think it has become thicker now than it was in January. Ok, I used a toothstick ? and dabbed it in - an tried to place the crystals. Was really hard to to - work - BUT several hours later, the crystals came of. I was even able to lose a like glue part and from that string I peeled of the crystals. What is that?? I was nearly crying.

This early morning I started all over and used Gem-Tac. But hey, this is even harder to work with. I´m not really able to see my crystals, bc they sink a little into the white glue, so I can´t see the borders anymore. The glue seems to shrink when fluid and did not really stay where I have put it. The placement did´t look as nice as yesterday and I´m completely unhappy with the result. 

Where is my mistake? Here my questions: Did I use too much Gem-tac? What was my mistake with E6000? I strassed the Rubber-Cap of my Sneakers and when they are done I will try to convince my husband to give in for a pair of CL Mater Claude 85mm 

Please help.


----------



## NANI1972

I just bought a pair of Lady Claude Burma strass and would like to get some extra crystals, as I have a spot already on the heel which looks like either a stone came off or there was never one there, not sure of the size I would need, but it's a tiny spot. Is there a site that I can my just a sample lot of different size crystals in one color? I need some Jonquil AB. Thanks!


----------



## floridasun8

NANI1972 said:


> I just bought a pair of Lady Claude Burma strass and would like to get some extra crystals, as I have a spot already on the heel which looks like either a stone came off or there was never one there, not sure of the size I would need, but it's a tiny spot. Is there a site that I can my just a sample lot of different size crystals in one color? I need some Jonquil AB. Thanks!



I sooo love those shoes!  :girl sigh:

Artbeads.com is where I buy mine.  They don't sell a sample lot of different sizes, but you can buy individual crystals in any size and color you want.   I just placed an order for a bunch of different colors as well to decide which one I want to use.   If you order over $10 shipping is free.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!! 
 I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.

Sorry the photos are so large. 

Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB


----------



## fumi

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.



WOOOOWWWW!!!  You are soooo talented at strassing!!
Are these Aquamarine AB crystals? They are absolutely gorgeous! 
I am not worthy :worthy:


----------



## GoGlam

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.



Gorgeous! Are these using 2058 or 2028?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!!! Yup they are Aquamarine AB! I'm thinking next a pair of Lady Lynch for myself in Aqua AB!!!


fumi said:


> WOOOOWWWW!!!  You are soooo talented at strassing!!
> Are these Aquamarine AB crystals? They are absolutely gorgeous!
> I am not worthy :worthy:



Thanks!!! A mix of both!


GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous! Are these using 2058 or 2028?


----------



## fumi

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you!!! Yup they are Aquamarine AB! I'm thinking next a pair of Lady Lynch for myself in Aqua AB!!!



I love the Lady Lynch. The shape is just perfect in every way and so sexy. Can't wait to see that one!


----------



## akillian24

Incredible! They look almost 'dewy' given the color and sparkle. Love!

And I know I probably speak for more than only me ... but I'd absolutely love to see as many of your projects as you're willing to post!  

Nice work!



BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi everyone!
This is such an amazing thread.  I have always wanted a pair of strass Louboutins but the $3000 is just too much for me!  I am nervous to try to do this on a pair...what if I ruin them?

So I was thinking of buying a cheap pair on ebay and trying my first pair, but I think I will still be upset if I ruin these.  I have found this pair of Biancas, they are nude.  I have read through the most recent pages of the thread but I am a little overwhelmed by all the information.  Would this be a difficult to strass, especially the straps?  I was thinking like just the crystal coloured crystals...would this work?

Do you suggest trying on a cheaper pair of shoes first?  Also where do you buy the glue and crystals?  THANK YOU!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*floridasun8* & *NANI1972*, I get my crystals from this guy on eBay, http://stores.ebay.com.au/Crystal-Wholesale. He's based in HK. The smallest amount you can get is 144 but he has a very large selection of colours and I've been ordering from him for a long time!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks! 


akillian24 said:


> Incredible! They look almost 'dewy' given the color and sparkle. Love!
> 
> And I know I probably speak for more than only me ... but I'd absolutely love to see as many of your projects as you're willing to post!
> 
> Nice work!



Totally! I'm thinking LLZeppa for Aquamarine AB (I've been obsessed with it for far too long) and trying to decide between doing a nude strass (my nude is closer to Lt Col Topaz) or Lt Rose AB for a pair of Lady Lynch pumps I have on the way. I'm terrible at making decisions! LOL



fumi said:


> I love the Lady Lynch. The shape is just perfect in every way and so sexy. Can't wait to see that one!



I wouldn't waste the money on a cheap pair honestly. The cost of the crystals does not make it worth it. Maybe try strassing on a cell phone cover first (a much cheaper and less time consuming project). If you can complete the cell phone cover and are happy with it then I'd jump into the CLs. The worst that comes out of it, you're down $100 of supplies and can hire someone to strass a pair for you instead. For the cost and time involved in a full pair of strassed shoes go with something of quality that you will LOVE.



shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is such an amazing thread.  I have always wanted a pair of strass Louboutins but the $3000 is just too much for me!  I am nervous to try to do this on a pair...what if I ruin them?
> 
> So I was thinking of buying a cheap pair on ebay and trying my first pair, but I think I will still be upset if I ruin these.  I have found this pair of Lillians (link below).  I have read through the most recent pages of the thread but I am a little overwhelmed by all the information.  Would this be a difficult to strass, especially the straps?  I was thinking like champagne coloured crystals...would those work?
> 
> Do you suggest trying on a cheaper pair of shoes first?  Also where do you buy the glue and crystals?  THANK YOU!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item256f64e9e0#ht_821wt_977



Thank you!!! 





lisalovesshoes said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



I suggest Artbeads.com if you just want a couple crystals as back up. You can get a few in each size at a much better price than purchasing them from other places that sell 1 gross (144 rhinestones) minimum of each size. 



NANI1972 said:


> I just bought a pair of Lady Claude Burma strass and would like to get some extra crystals, as I have a spot already on the heel which looks like either a stone came off or there was never one there, not sure of the size I would need, but it's a tiny spot. Is there a site that I can my just a sample lot of different size crystals in one color? I need some Jonquil AB. Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

floridasun8 said:


> I sooo love those shoes!  :girl sigh:
> 
> Artbeads.com is where I buy mine.  They don't sell a sample lot of different sizes, but you can buy individual crystals in any size and color you want.   I just placed an order for a bunch of different colors as well to decide which one I want to use.   If you order over $10 shipping is free.


Great! Thanks for the info.


BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB


Wow! Gorgeous, the color is so icy blue!


lisalovesshoes said:


> *floridasun8* & *NANI1972*, I get my crystals from this guy on eBay, http://stores.ebay.com.au/Crystal-Wholesale. He's based in HK. The smallest amount you can get is 144 but he has a very large selection of colours and I've been ordering from him for a long time!


Thanks for the info!


BoriquaNina said:


> I suggest Artbeads.com if you just want a couple crystals as back up. You can get a few in each size at a much better price than purchasing them from other places that sell 1 gross (144 rhinestones) minimum of each size.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## loveglitzer

Hello again - I posted a question on page 318. Would anybody please help?


----------



## red sole junkie

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB



OH MY GOD!! THESE ARE BREATHTAKING 

What a beautiful work!! You are truly talented. Were the shoes originally blue?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!!!  They were originally black kid leather.


red sole junkie said:


> OH MY GOD!! THESE ARE BREATHTAKING
> 
> What a beautiful work!! You are truly talented. Were the shoes originally blue?



E6000 gets thicker over time. Purchase some right when you're about to get started on your project and avoid the dusty package in the back as it has likely been sitting in the store longer and will be more difficult to work with. Also keep it in a cool place. As for the syringes, you need the screw in type. You can usually purchase these online at crystal supply places like DreamtimeCreations but there are also some Etsy shops that sell them. I've never used the toothpick method so cannot help there. Sorry. 

As for the GemTac you need to use much less. Try using a smaller needle tip on the syringe to control the amount. With either glue you need to wait 24 hours to allow it to fully cure. Part of the problem with Gem Tac may be what surface you are adhering the crystals to. Gem Tac isn't as secure as E6000 on slick surfaces like patent leather.

Hope that helps!



loveglitzer said:


> Hi you all - I´m really looking up to you and your creativity ... the strassing bug had me for quiet some time and finally yesterday I started practising. BUT - everything went wrong and I absolutly don´t understand.
> 
> I bought E6000 in Jan. and learned to fill a syringe - but it doesn´t work. I´m from Germany and our syringes are only to put on - not to screw on (hope you understand what I mean). Therefore the glue pushes the top away - because it´s so thick. I even think it has become thicker now than it was in January. Ok, I used a toothstick ? and dabbed it in - an tried to place the crystals. Was really hard to to - work - BUT several hours later, the crystals came of. I was even able to lose a like glue part and from that string I peeled of the crystals. What is that?? I was nearly crying.
> 
> This early morning I started all over and used Gem-Tac. But hey, this is even harder to work with. I´m not really able to see my crystals, bc they sink a little into the white glue, so I can´t see the borders anymore. The glue seems to shrink when fluid and did not really stay where I have put it. The placement did´t look as nice as yesterday and I´m completely unhappy with the result.
> 
> Where is my mistake? Here my questions: Did I use too much Gem-tac? What was my mistake with E6000? I strassed the Rubber-Cap of my Sneakers and when they are done I will try to convince my husband to give in for a pair of CL Mater Claude 85mm
> 
> Please help.


----------



## floridasun8

Hmmm, after reading both of these posts, I'm a little confused myself and as I get ready to start my own strassing project soon, I'd like to ask for a little clarification as well.   Is the suggested method for applying the crystals to use a syringe, toothpick or something small to apply the glue to the crystal itself, or to the shoe first, then apply the crystal?   I thought I read somewhere else that others were brushing on a 1"x1" type of area on the shoe with glue and then applying all of the crystals that will fit in that area.   I also wondered with this method if you would be able to see any glue in between the crystals afterwards.   I'm dyeing my new yo-yos a metallic color first so I don't want to ruin that but it also seems as if the one by one method for each crystal would be awfully tedious and take forever!  

So, for all the DIY'ers that have already done their own strassing, can you please chime in and give us your preferred method and how it works out best for you?  I think it might help a few of us out.  Thanks!



BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you!!!  They were originally black kid leather.
> 
> 
> E6000 gets thicker over time. Purchase some right when you're about to get started on your project and avoid the dusty package in the back as it has likely been sitting in the store longer and will be more difficult to work with. Also keep it in a cool place. As for the syringes, you need the screw in type. You can usually purchase these online at crystal supply places like DreamtimeCreations but there are also some Etsy shops that sell them. I've never used the toothpick method so cannot help there. Sorry.
> 
> As for the GemTac you need to use much less. Try using a smaller needle tip on the syringe to control the amount. With either glue you need to wait 24 hours to allow it to fully cure. Part of the problem with Gem Tac may be what surface you are adhering the crystals to. Gem Tac isn't as secure as E6000 on slick surfaces like patent leather.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## starr_shenell

floridasun8 said:


> Hmmm, after reading both of these posts, I'm a little confused myself and as I get ready to start my own strassing project soon, I'd like to ask for a little clarification as well. Is the suggested method for applying the crystals to use a syringe, toothpick or something small to apply the glue to the crystal itself, or to the shoe first, then apply the crystal? I thought I read somewhere else that others were brushing on a 1"x1" type of area on the shoe with glue and then applying all of the crystals that will fit in that area. I also wondered with this method if you would be able to see any glue in between the crystals afterwards. I'm dyeing my new yo-yos a metallic color first so I don't want to ruin that but it also seems as if the one by one method for each crystal would be awfully tedious and take forever!
> 
> So, for all the DIY'ers that have already done their own strassing, can you please chime in and give us your preferred method and how it works out best for you? I think it might help a few of us out. Thanks!


 
I've done the toothpick method before.  I would recommend against it.  I think it's slow, messy, and if using e6000 (which I highly recommend) the glue will dry fast.

I have not used the syringe method, (I don't have the time nor patience now) but I'm sure it would eliminate some of the issues I've experienced before.  I've strassed, wood, plastic, cell phone covers, and I always wondered if there was a better way.

You will still need something to pick the stones up with after applying the glue and I used wax sticks, which I did like.  Some people use tweezers.  I think this would be hard, but you can try both and see which works best for you.  There is also a white pencil that people use, I guess it works like the wax sticks, you can also try that.

Lastly, I had issues with my stones being on the wrong side when ready to pick them up.  There is a little triangle box you can buy which you shake and it tosses your stones around to the right side so that you can pick them up with your wax stick or whatever you decide to use.

One more tip, if the e6000 glue is starting to dry even though tacky and you put the stones on it, you will not have good holding power.  The glue has to be fresh and still pretty moist.  This glue is also stringy, don't worry about that, you can clean your surface later.

I hope this helps!


----------



## floridasun8

starr_shenell said:
			
		

> I've done the toothpick method before.  I would recommend against it.  I think it's slow, messy, and if using e6000 (which I highly recommend) the glue will dry fast.
> 
> I have not used the syringe method, (I don't have the time nor patience now) but I'm sure it would eliminate some of the issues I've experienced before.  I've strassed, wood, plastic, cell phone covers, and I always wondered if there was a better way.
> 
> You will still need something to pick the stones up with after applying the glue and I used wax sticks, which I did like.  Some people use tweezers.  I think this would be hard, but you can try both and see which works best for you.  There is also a white pencil that people use, I guess it works like the wax sticks, you can also try that.
> 
> Lastly, I had issues with my stones being on the wrong side when ready to pick them up.  There is a little triangle box you can buy which you shake and it tosses your stones around to the right side so that you can pick them up with your wax stick or whatever you decide to use.
> 
> One more tip, if the e6000 glue is starting to dry even though tacky and you put the stones on it, you will not have good holding power.  The glue has to be fresh and still pretty moist.  This glue is also stringy, don't worry about that, you can clean your surface later.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Thanks. So you are saying that you put your e6000 glue on the shoe (with a brush, or...?) first then apply the stones? Do you see any of the glue in between the stones once it is dried?

I do have a wax stick for picking up the stones so that isn't the issue just trying to figure out the best way to use and handle the glue itself.


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB



please don't hold back any projects...CRYSTAL SPAM US!!!

LOOOOOOOVE these...that color is gorgeous!!!  I'm proud of your work, so I can totally understand how you feel.


----------



## starr_shenell

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks. So you are saying that you put your e6000 glue on the shoe (with a brush, or...?) first then apply the stones? Do you see any of the glue in between the stones once it is dried?
> 
> I do have a wax stick for picking up the stones so that isn't the issue just trying to figure out the best way to use and handle the glue itself.


 
I would use toothpicks and dip them in glue on the side of the toothpick and lather it on the shoe, about a one inch or smaller section.  I would then use the wax stick to pick up a stone and then press the stone down into the glue.  

Again, I don't like this method, so I do not advise it.  I'm just explaining what I would do with the toothpick method.  Definitely try the syringe!  You still have to then pick the stone up and press it down onto the glue.  The application of the glue would probably be easier with the syringe, but applying the stones is the same method.


----------



## loveglitzer

@BoriquaNina

Thank you so much .... so first thing to do is finding the right syringe :greengrin:

O.K. - I will definitly try again. But as far as you explained it - my E6000 is almost for the dustbin, which is so sad, bc it was so expensive and I would not have opened it in January if I had known. But - if it works well afterwards it´s worth the trouble. 

Thank you for your help .... and your Daffodile´s are dreamy, so beautyful to look at


----------



## loveglitzer

I can´t believe it - YOU all are so lucky .... E6000 is so cheap in your country! I paid nearly 20 Dollar for one! I just hat a look to DreamtimeCreations and well - they don´t have that very neccessary syringe but it their price on glue is incredible. AND - luckily, they do international shipping. 

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## loveglitzer

me again  - was blind at the onlinestore DreamtimeCreations has EVERYTHING ... so I made my order and just have to wait for fourteen days to start again ... with syringes , that is so cool!

Till then, I will watch your wonderful shoes.


----------



## vhdos

starr_shenell said:


> I would use toothpicks and dip them in glue on the side of the toothpick and lather it on the shoe, about a one inch or smaller section.  I would then use the wax stick to pick up a stone and then press the stone down into the glue.
> 
> Again, I don't like this method, so I do not advise it.  I'm just explaining what I would do with the toothpick method.  Definitely try the syringe!  You still have to then pick the stone up and press it down onto the glue.  The application of the glue would probably be easier with the syringe, but applying the stones is the same method.



I find the toothpick method to be extremely easy.  I squeeze a very small amount of E6000, swipe it with the toothpick, and apply a thin layer to about a 1" section of the shoe.  Then I use my my "magic pick" to pick up each stone and press it into the adhesive on the shoe.  To make choosing/picking stones easier, I place them in these small, round, plastic stacking containers.  I sort them by size (before starting my DIY project) and if you shake them gently (side to side) every once in a while, some of them will turn right-side up so that they will be ready for use


----------



## BoriquaNina

Per the multiple requests I will share one more pair that I just finished.

Lady Peep in Light Peach
They were originally black patent LPs


----------



## floridasun8

:worthy:   So breathtakingly beautiful!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you. I have to say I was unsure of whether or not I would like Light Peach but am officially in love.



floridasun8 said:


> :worthy:   So breathtakingly beautiful!!


----------



## vhdos

So, here is my completed 3rd project.  They were originally a dark cork and I painted them metallic gold before applying Crystal Golden Shadow.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Beautiful! I love that you left a section unstrassed.




vhdos said:


> So, here is my completed 3rd project.  They were originally a dark cork and I painted them metallic gold before applying Crystal Golden Shadow.
> View attachment 1694254


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I left that section as-is.  It was such a weird combination with the shiny, gold toe box mixed with the cork.  The gold toe-box seems much more appropriate with the crystals.
I wore the shoes for the first time a couple of weeks ago to a large, local event.  The photographer there was taking pictures of just my shoes


----------



## loveglitzer

Is it peach on gold ? It looks great - such a nice color - and the shoe is great also. 




BoriquaNina said:


> Per the multiple requests I will share one more pair that I just finished.
> 
> Lady Peep in Light Peach
> They were originally black patent LPs


----------



## will_hill

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB



What size stones did you use? these are AMAZING BEAUTIFUL GORGEOUS


----------



## floridasun8

Wondering if I can ask a favor of someone.   I am going to be ordering crystals soon for my strass project and I'm torn over whether to order 5ss size or just go up to the next size of a 7ss.   Does anyone either have a pic of just a bunch of 5ss crystals that they could post so I can see the size, or even if you have a close-up pic of a pair of strassed shoes that you can point out the 5ss size on?

I came across this pic on this forum many months ago (thanks to whoever posted it) that I kept as I want to follow this pattern, but I'm wondering if 5ss might either be too small or even not needed for this look.  Pic is below.

Can anyone provide some guidance on the smallest crystal size you think this look would require, or post some detailed pics so I can see the actual size?  Thanks so much!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Per the multiple requests I will share one more pair that I just finished.
> 
> Lady Peep in Light Peach
> They were originally black patent LPs


^how STUNNING!!!  you do beautiful work!




vhdos said:


> So, here is my completed 3rd project.  They were originally a dark cork and I painted them metallic gold before applying Crystal Golden Shadow.


^they look great!


----------



## loveglitzer

I would always use ss5 as it helps filling in gaps - and if you do the lines of the shoe it looks much nicer with a smaller stone IMO, but if you have already strassed a shoe and went well with the ss7 as you smallest stone - you don´t need to change. ss5 is 1,8mm and ss7 is 2,2mm - but I don´t have a picture ready. 





floridasun8 said:


> Wondering if I can ask a favor of someone.   I am going to be ordering crystals soon for my strass project and I'm torn over whether to order 5ss size or just go up to the next size of a 7ss.   Does anyone either have a pic of just a bunch of 5ss crystals that they could post so I can see the size, or even if you have a close-up pic of a pair of strassed shoes that you can point out the 5ss size on?
> 
> I came across this pic on this forum many months ago (thanks to whoever posted it) that I kept as I want to follow this pattern, but I'm wondering if 5ss might either be too small or even not needed for this look.  Pic is below.
> 
> Can anyone provide some guidance on the smallest crystal size you think this look would require, or post some detailed pics so I can see the actual size?  Thanks so much!


----------



## vhdos

^I prefer to work with SS5 too.  They are nice when you need to fill in awkward spaces.


----------



## floridasun8

loveglitzer said:


> I would always use ss5 as it helps filling in gaps - and if you do the lines of the shoe it looks much nicer with a smaller stone IMO, but if you have already strassed a shoe and went well with the ss7 as you smallest stone - you don´t need to change. ss5 is 1,8mm and ss7 is 2,2mm - but I don´t have a picture ready.




Thanks.   This is my first shoe strass project so I really don't have a way to compare what a 5ss crystal looks like compared to a 7ss, but based on the fact that everyone else seems to be using that size, I'll try it.  Just trying to stay as true to that pic I posted as possible as I love it!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi ladies,

Can anyone tell me what size crystals CL uses for strassing? 

Also on my LC Burma Strass the label on the box says the crystals are Jonquil AB/Plat2
I'm wondering if Platine crystals were used on them too, I am having a hard time telling the difference between the two colors when I look at the shoes.


----------



## katran26

vhdos said:


> So, here is my completed 3rd project.  They were originally a dark cork and I painted them metallic gold before applying Crystal Golden Shadow.
> View attachment 1694254



such a wonderful transformation of cork!!! amazing


----------



## BoriquaNina

Just Jonquil AB . They just appear a little different based on the size because of the effect.

SS6, 10, 12, 16 and 20 I believe.


NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size crystals CL uses for strassing?
> 
> Also on my LC Burma Strass the label on the box says the crystals are Jonquil AB/Plat2
> I'm wondering if Platine crystals were used on them too, I am having a hard time telling the difference between the two colors when I look at the shoes.


----------



## NANI1972

BoriquaNina said:


> Just Jonquil AB . They just appear a little different based on the size because of the effect.
> 
> SS6, 10, 12, 16 and 20 I believe.



I said I can't tell a difference when I look at the stones on the shoes that is why the label is throwing me off. And on this youtube video Baggs says they are Jonquil and Platine. The reason I want to be sure is I intend to Strass a box clutch to match my shoes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQIzQ__H4I


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I recently finished these Jonquil AB YouYou, painted champagne first.  And these nude simples in clear (also painted champagne before strassing):


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

It's just Jonquil AB as far as I'm aware.  I messaged her asking the same thing about a year ago when I strassed my first pair in Jonquil AB.  I just posted a pic of Jonquil AB...it's the same color, I swear.  I just looks a bit different bc Louboutin's is on a gold shoe, with gold toe tips, but mine is on a champagne base, which I personally like better. HTH.



NANI1972 said:


> I said I can't tell a difference when I look at the stones on the shoes that is why the label is throwing me off. And on this youtube video Baggs says they are Jonquil and Platine. The reason I want to be sure is I intend to Strass a box clutch to match my shoes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQIzQ__H4I


----------



## floridasun8

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently finished these Jonquil AB YouYou, painted champagne first.  And these nude simples in clear (also painted champagne before strassing):



GORGEOUS!   I especially love the first pair of You Yous.   If I may ask, what dye did you use in the color Champagne?  I was looking for a color like that and only found Platinum by Tarrago that looked to be light champagne-ish on the website, but was actually truly silver when it arrived.   Was thinking of either buying some gold to mix, or just finding another dye brand/color.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

floridasun8 said:


> GORGEOUS!   I especially love the first pair of You Yous.   If I may ask, what dye did you use in the color Champagne?  I was looking for a color like that and only found Platinum by Tarrago that looked to be light champagne-ish on the website, but was actually truly silver when it arrived.   Was thinking of either buying some gold to mix, or just finding another dye brand/color.



I bought  a few different colors to mix.  I think for these I mixed in gold, silver and pearlescent white. Thanks!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I understand. There are only Jonquil AB stones on the LC though. The platine mentioned on the box I believe refers to the toe.
I don't believe Swarovski has ever made a "Platine" color stone either. 

I hope you share pics once you get your strassed clutch! 



NANI1972 said:


> I said I can't tell a difference when I look at the stones on the shoes that is why the label is throwing me off. And on this youtube video Baggs says they are Jonquil and Platine. The reason I want to be sure is I intend to Strass a box clutch to match my shoes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQIzQ__H4I


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently finished these Jonquil AB YouYou, painted champagne first.  And these nude simples in clear (also painted champagne before strassing):



amazing work!


----------



## NANI1972

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> It's just Jonquil AB as far as I'm aware.  I messaged her asking the same thing about a year ago when I strassed my first pair in Jonquil AB.  I just posted a pic of Jonquil AB...it's the same color, I swear.  I just looks a bit different bc Louboutin's is on a gold shoe, with gold toe tips, but mine is on a champagne base, which I personally like better. HTH.


Thanks I appreciate it!


BoriquaNina said:


> I understand. There are only Jonquil AB stones on the LC though. The platine mentioned on the box I believe refers to the toe.
> I don't believe Swarovski has ever made a "Platine" color stone either.
> 
> I hope you share pics once you get your strassed clutch!



Thanks for clearing that up, I started to realize there might not be any Platine crystals as I looked at quite a few websites and couldn't find any.

For the sizes that you listed that CL uses in his strass, it seems that there are not any 6 or 10ss available anywhere. Have any idea where I can find them>


----------



## beagly911

vhdos said:


> So, here is my completed 3rd project. They were originally a dark cork and I painted them metallic gold before applying Crystal Golden Shadow.
> View attachment 1694254


 Ok, I am officially interested in DIYing my cork Matadors....hmm now what to do!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

No problem!
CL uses hot fix crystals so you will need to search for the 2028/2038 style.

Dreamtime creations has them here:
http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...view=&by=Color&bulk=0&company_id2=0&articleno=
Hope that helps! 



NANI1972 said:


> Thanks I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I started to realize there might not be any Platine crystals as I looked at quite a few websites and couldn't find any.
> 
> For the sizes that you listed that CL uses in his strass, it seems that there are not any 6 or 10ss available anywhere. Have any idea where I can find them>


----------



## NANI1972

BoriquaNina said:


> No problem!
> CL uses hot fix crystals so you will need to search for the 2028/2038 style.
> 
> Dreamtime creations has them here:
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...view=&by=Color&bulk=0&company_id2=0&articleno=
> Hope that helps!



Thanks so much! I was thinking that it must be Hotfix that CL uses. Can those be glued on, or do I have to use the heat gun?


----------



## BoriquaNina

You can use either a hot fix tool or any rhinestone glue. Just don't use a glue gun or super glue as they discolor the foil on the back of the crystal over time which will ruin them.

Good luck! 


NANI1972 said:


> Thanks so much! I was thinking that it must be Hotfix that CL uses. Can those be glued on, or do I have to use the heat gun?


----------



## NANI1972

BoriquaNina said:


> You can use either a hot fix tool or any rhinestone glue. Just don't use a glue gun or super glue as they discolor the foil on the back of the crystal over time which will ruin them.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks SO much for answering all of my questions, you have been a great help!


----------



## marbella8

Would love to hear your thoughts before I start on my project.

Going to glitter a pair of black, satin Decoltissimos with Martha Stewart Hematite Glitter using Gem-Tac (or should I go for a lighter silver), and then put small (like Pigalle and VP-size studs) in black on them.

Do you think I should make the holes for the studs/spikes before I glitter?

Also, will it be hard to glitter, then put studs on?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Piercing the leather requires a lot of handling of the shoes, which will result in a lot of glitter loss and shedding. It might also be tricky to spike them beforehand, then glitter. It's going to be difficult Eire way, but is doable. 




			
				marbella8 said:
			
		

> Would love to hear your thoughts before I start on my project.
> 
> Going to glitter a pair of black, satin Decoltissimos with Martha Stewart Hematite Glitter using Gem-Tac (or should I go for a lighter silver), and then put small (like Pigalle and VP-size studs) in black on them.
> 
> Do you think I should make the holes for the studs/spikes before I glitter?
> 
> Also, will it be hard to glitter, then put studs on?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## marbella8

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Piercing the leather requires a lot of handling of the shoes, which will result in a lot of glitter loss and shedding. It might also be tricky to spike them beforehand, then glitter. It's going to be difficult Eire way, but is doable.



I just think black studs won't look good on black satin, so I wanted to create some sort of contrast.  I think I may have to poke the holes in before glittering them, and then glitter, then put the studs on after glittering them.


----------



## ilovekitty

can suede be strassed if so how???
thank you so much!


----------



## ilovekitty

im so lost i dont even know where to begin strassing???
can anyone help??


----------



## vhdos

ilovekitty said:


> im so lost i dont even know where to begin strassing???
> can anyone help??



Sure  I suggest you start by reading through as much of this thread as you can - there is lots of valuable info in here.  Then you can come up with a list of specific questions and we are all happy to help you answer them.


----------



## Dianabanana12

dirtyaddiction said:


> Satin, Suede or Kid Leather's good to strass on. And no, I didn't paint them first. Also currently strassing a pair of Daf Slings in the same stone and while I did paint those light pink, the difference between the two is barely noticeable



I have a pair of turquoise suede daffs but would prefer not to have blue stones, think I could use the same color you used in your satin ones and just go over the turquoise suede and have them look clear!?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dianabanana12 said:


> I have a pair of turquoise suede daffs but would prefer not to have blue stones, think I could use the same color you used in your satin ones and just go over the turquoise suede and have them look clear!?



I'd dye them nude or light pink first


----------



## misseks

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Thank you. I have to say I was unsure of whether or not I would like Light Peach but am officially in love.



These are gorgeous! I'm attempting the peach strass on a pair of banana Loubs, can you tell me which paints you used to achieve the peach color.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## floridasun8

I've posted this pic before, but with a different question.   I came across this pic on the forum last year and saved it because I loved the pattern so much, but now I'm trying to match the crystals and getting frustrated.

I just ordered and received samples of:  Jonquil, Jonquil AB, Greige, Light Golden Shadow and Light Metallic Gold and none of them seem to be working out.   It doesn't have to match exactly, but I'm looking for this kind of look.  My You Yous will be painted a champagne type color.   Can anyone give me some input on what color crystal you think would closest represent this shoe?  Thanks!


----------



## BoriquaNina

The color is light metallic gold. =)



floridasun8 said:


> I've posted this pic before, but with a different question.   I came across this pic on the forum last year and saved it because I loved the pattern so much, but now I'm trying to match the crystals and getting frustrated.
> 
> I just ordered and received samples of:  Jonquil, Jonquil AB, Greige, Light Golden Shadow and Light Metallic Gold and none of them seem to be working out.   It doesn't have to match exactly, but I'm looking for this kind of look.  My You Yous will be painted a champagne type color.   Can anyone give me some input on what color crystal you think would closest represent this shoe?  Thanks!


----------



## floridasun8

BoriquaNina said:


> The color is light metallic gold. =)



Thanks!  I did have a sample of light metallic gold, but they looked dark to me.   I'm going to compare again once I have the shoes dyed to the color that I want and try again.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.


----------



## bagladyseattle

ilovekitty said:


> can suede be strassed if so how???
> thank you so much!



Hi there,

Yes, suede can be strassed just like kid leather.  You can just GemTac or E6000 glue.  Apply glue only a very small section at a time because suede dry up glue quickly.  Crystal stays intact nicely.  See my above post on my New Simple in suede.


----------



## fumi

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.



Wow you did a fantastic job! It looks amazing


----------



## BoriquaNina

TBH I don't remember exactly what shades but it was white, gold and a burnt orange color. Lumiere I believe. Sorry! Hope that helps!


misseks said:


> These are gorgeous! I'm attempting the peach strass on a pair of banana Loubs, can you tell me which paints you used to achieve the peach color. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Great job!!!


bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project. New Simple in volcano 2058.


----------



## allbrandspls

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.



Wow they look awesome. Absolutely love them both! Awesome DIY !


----------



## janiepie

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.


They're beautiful!


----------



## PatentK

Hello, it's my first post! Does anyone know a good supplier of crystals to strass loubouts with? I live in London.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.


Those are beautiful. Great job!


----------



## bagladyseattle

fumi said:


> Wow you did a fantastic job! It looks amazing


Thanks! It's my fav pair.



BoriquaNina said:


> Great job!!!


Thanks!  Strassing is very addicting.



allbrandspls said:


> Wow they look awesome. Absolutely love them both! Awesome DIY !


Thanks!  I just finished my DH sneakers pair last night.



janiepie said:


> They're beautiful!


Janie, thanks!  I cannot wait to see yours.  Have you order or started Jet Hematite yet?



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Those are beautiful. Great job!


Thanks! The Volcano is a beautiful that I don't want to wear.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I wore my first strassed pair for the second time.


----------



## ilovekitty

Hey again ..when stressing are all stones placed at random or a specific order??


----------



## ilovekitty

bagladyseattle said:


> I wore my first strassed pair for the second time.



Wow they look so great!! I bet you get a lot of compliments !!
Btw what color are your stones? Tia


----------



## bagladyseattle

ilovekitty said:


> Wow they look so great!! I bet you get a lot of compliments !!
> Btw what color are your stones? Tia



Color crystal is Jet Hematite.


----------



## SkyHighRedSoles

Hello all! 
I am new to TPF but an avid Louboutin collector. 
I am wondering if anyone has used the DIY retouch paint sold on ebay for Louboutin heels - looks like people have been pleased with the product according to feedback, but I wanted some first hand feedback / experiences? 
Also, has anyone used "SOLEUTIONS" clear sole protectors? I'm thinking I may want to fix up my scuffed soles and protect them so they stay nice and red... I'd love your feedback, thoughts and experiences with those products... they look like they may just do the trick!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

SkyHighRedSoles said:


> Hello all!
> I am new to TPF but an avid Louboutin collector.
> I am wondering if anyone has used the DIY retouch paint sold on ebay for Louboutin heels - looks like people have been pleased with the product according to feedback, but I wanted some first hand feedback / experiences?
> Also, has anyone used "SOLEUTIONS" clear sole protectors? I'm thinking I may want to fix up my scuffed soles and protect them so they stay nice and red... I'd love your feedback, thoughts and experiences with those products... they look like they may just do the trick!


I bought the red paint to touch up a pair of very prive. The color match is perfect and the seller was very nice and explained to me how to use the paint and she even sent instructions on how to apply the paint in order to achieve a nice look. She was very helpful and I loved the outcome. I got the small container but it has a lot of paint.. I wish I had that many CL'S   I highly recommend both the product and the seller


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Hello, I am about to embark on a strassing project and I would appreciate some advice. I have done a lot of strassing in the past but mostly on cell phone cases so I am kind of clueless in some aspects when it comes to shoes. I would like to strass a Pair CL Altadama in Crystal. The issue is that the base color of the leather is dark and after reading this thread: it seems that Lumier is the way to go. My question is: what about of the patent part of the shoe? can that part be dye as well? or should I stick with a Crystal that matches the color of the shoe? TIA


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:
			
		

> Hello, I am about to embark on a strassing project and I would appreciate some advice. I have done a lot of strassing in the past but mostly on cell phone cases so I am kind of clueless in some aspects when it comes to shoes. I would like to strass a Pair CL Altadama in Crystal. The issue is that the base color of the leather is dark and after reading this thread: it seems that Lumier is the way to go. My question is: what about of the patent part of the shoe? can that part be dye as well? or should I stick with a Crystal that matches the color of the shoe? TIA



Those look like eel skin to me. If they are, please do not strass them. It's just a general rule not to touch an exotic skin (eel, snake, ostrich etc). If they are just patent it can be painted and strassed, but I wouldn't touch it if it's eel. HTH.


----------



## gymangel812

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I am about to embark on a strassing project and I would appreciate some advice. I have done a lot of strassing in the past but mostly on cell phone cases so I am kind of clueless in some aspects when it comes to shoes. I would like to strass a Pair CL Altadama in Crystal. The issue is that the base color of the leather is dark and after reading this thread: it seems that Lumier is the way to go. My question is: what about of the patent part of the shoe? can that part be dye as well? or should I stick with a Crystal that matches the color of the shoe? TIA


those are def. eel. i wouldn't touch them.


----------



## crodrigue

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I am about to embark on a strassing project and I would appreciate some advice. I have done a lot of strassing in the past but mostly on cell phone cases so I am kind of clueless in some aspects when it comes to shoes. I would like to strass a Pair CL Altadama in Crystal. The issue is that the base color of the leather is dark and after reading this thread: it seems that Lumier is the way to go. My question is: what about of the patent part of the shoe? can that part be dye as well? or should I stick with a Crystal that matches the color of the shoe? TIA



I would wear them as is!


----------



## crodrigue

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> I bought the red paint to touch up a pair of very prive. The color match is perfect and the seller was very nice and explained to me how to use the paint and she even sent instructions on how to apply the paint in order to achieve a nice look. She was very helpful and I loved the outcome. I got the small container but it has a lot of paint.. I wish I had that many CL'S   I highly recommend both the product and the seller



I'm glad SkyHighRedSoles found these products! I've been looking for some touch up paint!!! It looks like she sells sole protectors also - I'll be getting both the paint and protectors. thanks for posting about your experience


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Those look like eel skin to me. If they are, please do not strass them. It's just a general rule not to touch an exotic skin (eel, snake, ostrich etc). If they are just patent it can be painted and strassed, but I wouldn't touch it if it's eel. HTH.


OMG! I feel so inadequate right now. I didn't even know they were eel skin  Thank you so much for the heads up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

gymangel812 said:


> those are def. eel. i wouldn't touch them.


Thank you so much for letting me know. I had no idea they were eel :shame: I found them on ebay and I got a really good deal on them so I honestly bought them with the intention to strass them. Good thing I asked for your Opinion first. Thank you so much and please pardon my ignorance


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

crodrigue said:


> I'm glad SkyHighRedSoles found these products! I've been looking for some touch up paint!!! It looks like she sells sole protectors also - I'll be getting both the paint and protectors. thanks for posting about your experience


Go for it. I highly recommend the paint (the item I got) the color matches perfectly and the seller sent it in the cutest packing ever with instructions which made the whole painting process super easy. You wont be disappointed


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Don't!  How would you know you can't strass over them if it's your first project??? LOL, that's what the forum is for 



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> OMG! I feel so inadequate right now. I didn't even know they were eel skin  Thank you so much for the heads up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## floridasun8

So I've started to embark on another DIY project while I wait for my crystals for the strass project.  I found a pair of dark brown suede NPs on eBay and I absolutely LOVE this style as they are so comfy, but I already had a brown pair so I am undertaking a suede dye job at the moment to make them black with a silver heel as opposed to the current gold one.   No pics yet as I want to wait to see how it turns out after it's done, but so far, so good.   The dye is taking to the suede well, it just looks like it's wet but no real matting.   I do have a suede brush to use afterwards per the instructions, so we'll see how it goes.   Will post pics soon!


----------



## BoriquaNina

.


----------



## floridasun8

Question for those that have dyed leather. I'm using Tarrago to dye the heels and trim of my NPs but the dye is streaky. I've currently put on 3 coats and it's still a bit streaky. It was even looking like a bunch of air bubbles for the first few coats. 
So my question is...should I just keep putting more coats on until its evened out. (I'm worried about it being too thick and flaking or peeling) or are there any other tricks to getting it even? A light sanding in between coats? Should I try to take off some of the dye with a remover and do something different?  I initially used the sponge but then changed to the brush when the sponge wasnt working any better. If anyone has any tips please let me know. I'm very disappointed in this product so far and worried about ruining my shoes! Thanks.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Don't!  How would you know you can't strass over them if it's your first project??? LOL, that's what the forum is for


Thanks a lot!! you guys are FAB


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB



OH MY GOD   I am in love
You did an amazing job. I have a pair of daffodile and I would love to do something similar but in meridian blue. I hope you don't mind if I pick your brain a bit:shame: my shoes are black kid leather.. what dye color should I get? what brand..Lumire or tarrago?
how many packs of crystals do you think you used strassing these beauties? Thank you so much for valuable time and advice.
:urock:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my 2nd strass project.  New Simple in volcano 2058.



Good job!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Good job!!!


 
Thanks! 

I just finished off my DH Prada sneakers.


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all.  Wondering if I can get some opinions here.  I'm still torn as to what to do.   I just nearly completed dyeing a pair of NPs as I mentioned above.   The suede turned out great!  However, the original idea in my head was to have the heel and the toe a dark pewter type color and as the Tarrago dyes are not really true to swatch   the shoes came out lighter than I had expected.  What do you think of this color??  I don't know whether to leave it, redye it a darker shade or just spray them gloss black.  I'm kind of dreading the idea of starting over as this was NOT an easy job, but I also don't know if I would wear these as is. Can you please let me know what you think?  Is the silver too light?  Would it look better darker or black?  Thanks!


----------



## DariaD

^^ actually looks like perfect pewter to me


----------



## frick&frack

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all.  Wondering if I can get some opinions here.  I'm still torn as to what to do.   I just nearly completed dyeing a pair of NPs as I mentioned above.   The suede turned out great!  However, the original idea in my head was to have the heel and the toe a dark pewter type color and as the Tarrago dyes are not really true to swatch   the shoes came out lighter than I had expected.  What do you think of this color??  I don't know whether to leave it, redye it a darker shade or just spray them gloss black.  I'm kind of dreading the idea of starting over as this was NOT an easy job, but I also don't know if I would wear these as is. Can you please let me know what you think?  Is the silver too light?  Would it look better darker or black?  Thanks!



I really like the way they turned out.  I think that silver looks great with the black...keep them the way they are.


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks DariaD & Frick&Frack....I'm really torn over these shoes and it's been stressing me out.  I just don't know if I would wear these as is and I was not happy with the outcome as it wasn't what I had envisioned.   

The pics attached are what I had in mind.  Those heels and toe tips look like a dark silver/pewter to me.   I think mine are too light.  I also have no idea how to go about making something that looks like these.  Would you consider these a gray maybe?   Any idea on how to recreate this color?

I'm so flustered and am ready to just sell the darn things even though it's one of my favorite styles unless I can figure it out.  I know we must have some paint mixologists here


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi - I am looking forward for a pair YoYo Sling-Pumps in black BUT I would like to paint the shoe in some champagne-metallic look like or silver - something lighter. And here is the problem. Will the light color really cover the black - it´s an acrylic base - and on the other hand I´m so scared to paint all the black parts at the shoe, where the toes and the heel and at the counter of the inner linings are.

Or should I leave the toe, an heel and inner sole as it is and only cover the body of the YoYo´s ... 

I would definitely love to use crystal ab or silk (ab). Could it look good with black parts?

So greatful for your advice.


----------



## Dessye

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all. Wondering if I can get some opinions here. I'm still torn as to what to do. I just nearly completed dyeing a pair of NPs as I mentioned above. The suede turned out great! However, the original idea in my head was to have the heel and the toe a dark pewter type color and as the Tarrago dyes are not really true to swatch  the shoes came out lighter than I had expected. What do you think of this color?? I don't know whether to leave it, redye it a darker shade or just spray them gloss black. I'm kind of dreading the idea of starting over as this was NOT an easy job, but I also don't know if I would wear these as is. Can you please let me know what you think? Is the silver too light? Would it look better darker or black? Thanks!


 
I think you did an amazing job!   I would leave it as is -- it looks great!  The darker would have looked nice too (more subtle) but I actually really like the contrast of the silver with the black suede!  In terms of color mixing, I'm no expert but I would think that you would just add black dye in until you get the right shade and then do a test to make sure it's right.  But leave it as is -- it's beautiful~!


----------



## shuzbabe

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Wondering if I can get some opinions here.  I'm still torn as to what to do.   I just nearly completed dyeing a pair of NPs as I mentioned above.   The suede turned out great!  However, the original idea in my head was to have the heel and the toe a dark pewter type color and as the Tarrago dyes are not really true to swatch   the shoes came out lighter than I had expected.  What do you think of this color??  I don't know whether to leave it, redye it a darker shade or just spray them gloss black.  I'm kind of dreading the idea of starting over as this was NOT an easy job, but I also don't know if I would wear these as is. Can you please let me know what you think?  Is the silver too light?  Would it look better darker or black?  Thanks!



Looks great! May I ask what the original
Suede color was and what you used to dye to black? Thx


----------



## floridasun8

Dessye said:


> I think you did an amazing job!   I would leave it as is -- it looks great!  The darker would have looked nice too (more subtle) but I actually really like the contrast of the silver with the black suede!  In terms of color mixing, I'm no expert but I would think that you would just add black dye in until you get the right shade and then do a test to make sure it's right.  But leave it as is -- it's beautiful~!



Thanks! I may try to mix either black or gray and see what happen. I just think I would be more happy with a more subtle contrast. 



shuzbabe said:


> Looks great! May I ask what the original
> Suede color was and what you used to dye to black? Thx



Thanks! The original suede was a dark brown and the heels and toes tip were gold.


----------



## WildLikeFox

This thread is so inspiring! Wow, awesome job guys!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Want to do a strass project, but I can't find Lumiere paint, and I really need to be able to see the paints IRL before purchase. What should I do, and is there an equivalent for the paint? also, what are the best glues to use?


----------



## PeepToe

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Want to do a strass project, but I can't find Lumiere paint, and I really need to be able to see the paints IRL before purchase. What should I do, and is there an equivalent for the paint? also, what are the best glues to use?



Joann fabrics has it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all.  Wondering if I can get some opinions here.  I'm still torn as to what to do.   I just nearly completed dyeing a pair of NPs as I mentioned above.   The suede turned out great!  However, the original idea in my head was to have the heel and the toe a dark pewter type color and as the Tarrago dyes are not really true to swatch   the shoes came out lighter than I had expected.  What do you think of this color??  I don't know whether to leave it, redye it a darker shade or just spray them gloss black.  I'm kind of dreading the idea of starting over as this was NOT an easy job, but I also don't know if I would wear these as is. Can you please let me know what you think?  Is the silver too light?  Would it look better darker or black?  Thanks!




I actually really like this colour!


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> Joann fabrics has it.



Ugh!! I just passed them on my way home! I wish I would have read this before I came home! Thanks, I will check with them. Chances are that no one here has it, since t's a VERY small city. Wish me luck!  Thank you again, *PeepToe*!


----------



## lizhorne87

Hello Ladies!
I bought my very first DIY shoes, YAY! Patent black bananas. Im wanting to strass them in Volcano, but since Im a newbie, I have lots of questions! First off, should I dye them? I was thinking a deep purple, fuschia, magenta, or gold..? Second, do I need to sand them if I do dye them? I've been reading up on this thread (Still not done) but what size crystals are usually used? I plan on putting them close together and tight. I've seen everyone uses different sizes, but I was thinking 5, 7, 9, 12, and 16..? How many should I order and where are some good places to purchase other than eBay? I'm very excited to get started! Just want to dye them (if necessary) before taking them in for Vibrams before I get started!. TIA and have a wonderful Sunday!! :kiss:


----------



## anemonerose

Does anyone know what the best glue for glitter is?


----------



## floridasun8

anemonerose said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the best glue for glitter is?



I used Gem-Tac for my glittered delcoltissimos.


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi everyone,

today I received all my stuff from dreamtime... and while I´m so glad to have those syringes, I bought the wrong yellow tip - it is to small, which would have been the right one? There are green, purple and pink? 

And by the way - that sticky pickup thing is not so nice, is it? Picks the Crystals really nice, but doesn´t let go :shame:


----------



## loveglitzer

anemonerose said:


> Does anyone know what the best glue for glitter is?



I have read in this forum that gemtac was successfully used - it was put on with a sponge quite thick and glitted - dried - and done again. It must have been in the first 150 pages I guess


----------



## loveglitzer

frick&frack said:


> I really like the way they turned out.  I think that silver looks great with the black...keep them the way they are.



@ frick&frack - like your ID-Foto very much!


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies! After reading this thread from page 1 over the past week, I think I'm ready to embark on my first project! 

I was wondering if you could help me choose between Silk crystals or Light Peach crystals for my Rose Gold VPs? I'm leaning towards Light Peach, but could be convinced to go for Silk too. Thank you!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading this thread from page 1 over the past week, I think I'm ready to embark on my first project!
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me choose between Silk crystals or Light Peach crystals for my Rose Gold VPs? I'm leaning towards Light Peach, but could be convinced to go for Silk too. Thank you!



i've strassed w/both. Silk is more nudish in tone and light peach is definitely rose gold so i'd go with those!


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> i've strassed w/both. Silk is more nudish in tone and light peach is definitely rose gold so i'd go with those!



Thank you dirty! Yes my gut feeling tells me to go for light peach, but I just wanted to know your opinions as you Strassionistas are much more experienced!  BTW - I absolutely LOVE your work and have saved some of your pics as inspiration for my DIY!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Thank you dirty! Yes my gut feeling tells me to go for light peach, but I just wanted to know your opinions as you Strassionistas are much more experienced!  BTW - I absolutely LOVE your work and have saved some of your pics as inspiration for my DIY!



awww thank youuu  look forward to seeing your VPs!


----------



## starr_shenell

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading this thread from page 1 over the past week, I think I'm ready to embark on my first project!
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me choose between Silk crystals or Light Peach crystals for my Rose Gold VPs? I'm leaning towards Light Peach, but could be convinced to go for Silk too. Thank you!


 
I really love silk crystals...you could always dye/paint the shoe first.  You should go with the stone that you love the most and change the base if you have to.  Light Peach is pretty too though.


----------



## starr_shenell

loveglitzer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> today I received all my stuff from dreamtime... and while I´m so glad to have those syringes, I bought the wrong yellow tip - it is to small, which would have been the right one? There are green, purple and pink?
> 
> And by the way - that sticky pickup thing is not so nice, is it? Picks the Crystals really nice, but doesn´t let go :shame:


 
What glue are you using?


----------



## loveglitzer

starr_shenell said:


> What glue are you using?



I have gemtac and E6000. I prefer gemtac, bc it doesn´t smell,  but it is said, that it is not as good as E6000 (I don´t want to loose those crystals). I have both and i used both - but not with syringes yet. Witch tip should I buy?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## starr_shenell

loveglitzer said:


> I have gemtac and E6000. I prefer gemtac, bc it doesn´t smell, but it is said, that it is not as good as E6000 (I don´t want to loose those crystals). I have both and i used both - but not with syringes yet. Witch tip should I buy?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 
^^I've sent you a pm


----------



## GoGlam

finally got around to ordering my crystals and supplies yesterday! can't wait to post my creation once it's done!


----------



## marbella8

Does anyone know where I can find Martha Stewart glitter in hematite or another brand with similar color, in a large size (3 or more ounces)?

Also, how many ounces of litter do I need to glitter a pair of decoltissimos, use 35.5?
Tia!


----------



## Mi_Lan

may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say 
i her






and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.


----------



## fumi

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to say thank you to boriquanina you hepled me alot on my frist project.



This is only your first project?! They look amazing!  So sparkly and gorgeous


----------



## martinaa

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and hepled me alot on my frist project.


----------



## Mi_Lan

fumi said:


> This is only your first project?! They look amazing!  So sparkly and gorgeous


 
hi Fumi. thank you !!! it tooks me a month to finish.  i am so excited. the next project will be volcano on lady daf


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.



great work! Volcano lady daf sounds amazinggg can't wait to see those!


----------



## frick&frack

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.


^love to see all of those crystals shining like mad!  great work on your first project.


----------



## starr_shenell

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and hepled me alot on my frist project.


 
They are sooo pretty!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and hepled me alot on my frist project.


 



I LOVE them!!! What color stones did you use, and what was the base color of the shoe? Did you change it, I love that color of the stones


----------



## GoGlam

Beautful!! 



mi_lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed ab. She is my first project and i have to say
> I Her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. Lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and louboutinnerd . You were so kind and hepled me alot on my frist project.


----------



## GoGlam

Can you ladies recommend something to do with the border of the shoe.  To be more specific, I'm strassing from a black shoe to a crystal AB so I am changing the color of the heel tap from black to tan.  I just realized that the very border of the shoe that separates the sole and the leather/upper will still be black. Has anyone had any success in changing it to the kind-of wood tone that light-colored strass shoes have?  Or any other ideas?

TIA!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

GoGlam said:


> Can you ladies recommend something to do with the border of the shoe.  To be more specific, I'm strassing from a black shoe to a crystal AB so I am changing the color of the heel tap from black to tan.  I just realized that the very border of the shoe that separates the sole and the leather/upper will still be black. Has anyone had any success in changing it to the kind-of wood tone that light-colored strass shoes have?  Or any other ideas?
> 
> TIA!



yep, I have. I just paint the trim the same color as the heel taps and then paint the rest of the shoe to match the stone I'm using. I've attached an example for you. 






It's tedious but definitely worth doing!


----------



## GoGlam

Thanks, dirty! What paint do you like to use for the border paint?  I'm painting the shoe itself a light pearlescent pink for the AB.  I've seen that some people paint the borders gold if they're going with aurum, for instance.  I also thought about sanding those borders/edges.  Any thoughts on that?



dirtyaddiction said:


> yep, I have. I just paint the trim the same color as the heel taps and then paint the rest of the shoe to match the stone I'm using. I've attached an example for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's tedious but definitely worth doing!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Dianabanana12 said:


> I LOVE them!!! What color stones did you use, and what was the base color of the shoe? Did you change it, I love that color of the stones



Thank you guyz goglam, dianabanana12, starr_shenell, frick&frack...  !!! I love your shoes too and learned a lot from this topic... I used size 16 9 8 and 5 AB crystal. You can order them from eBay or some websites.  I painted the shoes to pale rose before strass. IRL they look more "white" and really sparkling...

I got many compliments when i went out with these babies last night.  ...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

GoGlam said:


> Thanks, dirty! What paint do you like to use for the border paint?  I'm painting the shoe itself a light pearlescent pink for the AB.  I've seen that some people paint the borders gold if they're going with aurum, for instance.  I also thought about sanding those borders/edges.  Any thoughts on that?



i used lumiere. Was also thinking about sanding but ended up painting. Mix a bunch of colors together to get a light brownish/beige tone


----------



## GoGlam

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Absolutely stunning and VERY impressive.  Great work girl WERK IT! 



Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.


----------



## Nadin22

Hi ladies, I'm thinking about starting a strassing project and doing my research here...
I read that CL and the ladies who strassed before used Swarovski 2028 elements. While searching for Swarovski elements on the bay I found Swarovski elements 2058. Are these not the right crystals? What is the difference? Sorry if these are dumb questions... And thanks for your help!


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi, I just bought these CL on Ebay for strassing. I orderd a new red sole-protector-pad already. Hopefully my clobber will be able to fix the heel. So I can´t wait the receive them and find out how things really look like

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Does anyone know the NAME ???

I think of painting them in violet or black and strassing them in volcano? What do you think would look good on these? I really appreciate our oppinion and I´m open for new ideas as well.

Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

Love those - they look awesome!



Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.


----------



## lizhorne87

Can anyone please tell me some of the best places to purchase swarovski stones? Im looking for volcano and there aren't too many options on ebay. 
Thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*


----------



## loveglitzer

That looks PERFEKT - could not have told, that you have done it DIY. Stunning !! I´m still so afraid of a dye-job - makes me nervous even thinking about it, but - I will do it, if I receive my CL from ebay 






chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*



wow! they look great!


----------



## fumi

chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*



Great job! The red looks good


----------



## chloe speaks

loveglitzer said:


> That looks PERFEKT - could not have told, that you have done it DIY. Stunning !! I´m still so afraid of a dye-job - makes me nervous even thinking about it, but - I will do it, if I receive my CL from ebay





dirtyaddiction said:


> wow! they look great!





fumi said:


> Great job! The red looks good



thanks *loveglitzer, dirtyaddiction and fumi*!  i'm finding them very wearable this spring in red (not much of a gold girl)!


----------



## bagladyseattle

chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*



Great Job!  I love the new look.  Very sexy!


----------



## frick&frack

chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> *AFTER*



^nice work!  the red looks so much better.


----------



## miss.SHOE

chloe speaks said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*


these came out great. what dye did you use? im thinking of dyeing a pair of my choos. thanks


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks *bagladyseattle and frick&frack!

miss.shoe:*
i used the Angelus Leather Dye.
(http://www.wardrobesupplies.com/blog/?p=544)<-----and followed these instructions mostly except I used the Preparer from the boxes of Tarrago Dye that that I had from before. I had alot of that leftover; you can use diluted acetone (nail polish remover) as well.


----------



## Jullieq

Hi, I've got a question I'm hoping someone can help me answer.

I've attached the picture of two volcano strassed shoes and I am wondering how I can achieve the light volcano look. Would a nude patent shoe base do that? or are the two shoes different because of the lighting at the time the picture was taken?

Thanks!


----------



## miss.SHOE

chloe speaks said:


> thanks *bagladyseattle and frick&frack!
> 
> miss.shoe:*
> i used the Angelus Leather Dye.
> (http://www.wardrobesupplies.com/blog/?p=544)<-----and followed these instructions mostly except I used the Preparer from the boxes of Tarrago Dye that that I had from before. I had alot of that leftover; you can use diluted acetone (nail polish remover) as well.


thanks!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Jullieq said:
			
		

> Hi, I've got a question I'm hoping someone can help me answer.
> 
> I've attached the picture of two volcano strassed shoes and I am wondering how I can achieve the light volcano look. Would a nude patent shoe base do that? or are the two shoes different because of the lighting at the time the picture was taken?
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like the first is strassed in black or dark violet and the second on gold/champagne.


----------



## Jullieq

GoGlam said:


> It looks like the first is strassed in black or dark violet and the second on gold/champagne.



Thanks!


----------



## loveglitzer

I bought these CL on EBAY and I wonder what the NAME of this shoe is?? I posted in ID already and in authenticity - so they are authentic - but nobody know the name.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Do you??

This would be great. The heel is 9cm and color is maroon - velvetleather.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## poppyseed

Jullieq said:


> Hi, I've got a question I'm hoping someone can help me answer.
> 
> I've attached the picture of two volcano strassed shoes and I am wondering how I can achieve the light volcano look. Would a nude patent shoe base do that? or are the two shoes different because of the lighting at the time the picture was taken?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I agree. The first looks like the original CL strass, which I believe was done on black (suede?) base. The second is one a member on here has done on gold leather. I would recommend looking in the reference library DIY thread as there are plenty of pairs strassed in Volcano on different bases,HTH!


----------



## Jullieq

poppyseed said:


> I agree. The first looks like the original CL strass, which I believe was done on black (suede?) base. The second is one a member on here has done on gold leather. I would recommend looking in the reference library DIY thread as there are plenty of pairs strassed in Volcano on different bases,HTH!



Thanks, that is definitely helpful. I tried searching for a nude base but no luck.


----------



## floridasun8

Ladies, I'm so torn and wanted to see if I can get some help.  I really need to order crystals by tomorrow to get them in time for next weekend when I need to start my strassing project as that is when I will have time.

I've ordered so many crystal samples that I'm even more confused and still not really finding what I am looking for.

Strassing You Yous 100mm.  Dyed a champagne color.  Looking for a very neutral crystal shade.

I've purchased Jonquil AB and Light Colorado Topaz AB and these crystals to me in person don't look like the ones Ive seen here.  Mine actually look like rainbows and I'm worried about strassing an entire shoe in them.  I really dont want to look like I have rainbow feet when I walk!  LOL   Maybe it's just the photos, but the ones posted here done in Jonquil AB do not look as multi-colored as mine.

Ive also bought:  Jonquil (too yellow), Crystal Golden Shadow (too brownish/gold), Light Colorado Topaz (too brownish/gold), Greige (too dark) and Crystal Silver Shade (too silver).

I found this pic online on someone's blog that is a clear neutral that I am looking for. Like a light beige. Something like this one attached.  No rainbow effects and no yellow undertones or gold undertones to it, just a very nice shade. Does anyone have any idea on what type of color crystal this would be?  Or even any other recommendations for me?   Like I mentioned, I really need to get these ordered and really need help with narrowing it down so if anyone could help me find a right crystal shade, I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## GoGlam

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm so torn and wanted to see if I can get some help.  I really need to order crystals by tomorrow to get them in time for next weekend when I need to start my strassing project as that is when I will have time.
> 
> I've ordered so many crystal samples that I'm even more confused and still not really finding what I am looking for.
> 
> Strassing You Yous 100mm.  Dyed a champagne color.  Looking for a very neutral crystal shade.
> 
> I've purchased Jonquil AB and Light Colorado Topaz AB and these crystals to me in person don't look like the ones Ive seen here.  Mine actually look like rainbows and I'm worried about strassing an entire shoe in them.  I really dont want to look like I have rainbow feet when I walk!  LOL   Maybe it's just the photos, but the ones posted here done in Jonquil AB do not look as multi-colored as mine.
> 
> Ive also bought:  Jonquil (too yellow), Crystal Golden Shadow (too brownish/gold), Light Colorado Topaz (too brownish/gold), Greige (too dark) and Crystal Silver Shade (too silver).
> 
> I found this pic online on someone's blog that is a clear neutral that I am looking for. Like a light beige. Something like this one attached.  No rainbow effects and no yellow undertones or gold undertones to it, just a very nice shade. Does anyone have any idea on what type of color crystal this would be?  Or even any other recommendations for me?   Like I mentioned, I really need to get these ordered and really need help with narrowing it down so if anyone could help me find a right crystal shade, I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks!



Try "silk" ...it's a nude light champagne color.


----------



## starr_shenell

goglam said:


> try "silk" ...it's a nude light champagne color.


 
^^ita!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Has anyone use Hyacinth?  Was the color compare to Fire Opal?


----------



## ilovekitty

These aren't cls but im thinking of buying these from someone.Do youthink these giuseppes could be strassed??
I think they are satin''
Thanks in advance!!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Giuse...form-Slingback-Pump-Slingbacks/prod120350016/


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ilovekitty said:


> These aren't cls but im thinking of buying these from someone.Do youthink these giuseppes could be strassed??
> I think they are satin''
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Giuse...form-Slingback-Pump-Slingbacks/prod120350016/



Yes, you can strass those


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work.  Thanks for letting me share ladies:

These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:










These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather.  I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet.  Hmmm...





And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel.  It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel.  My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new.  I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple.  Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB.  One down, one to go:


----------



## beagly911

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work. Thanks for letting me share ladies:
> 
> These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather. I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel. It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel. My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new. I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple. Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB. One down, one to go:


 WOW, they turned out great!!!  You are the DYI queen!!!  Perfection!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work.  Thanks for letting me share ladies:
> 
> These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:
> 
> These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather.  I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet.  Hmmm...
> 
> And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel.  It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel.  My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new.  I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple.  Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB.  One down, one to go:


^outstanding work as always!!!  the crystal AB are my favorite crystals...I think.  great job dying the daffs again...that would have scared me.  lady peeps are just too gorgeous...made even more gorgeous by your strassing!  congratulations on getting those for a great deal.


----------



## loveglitzer

WOW - I love your work! I´m a huge fan of the Very Prive and those look incredible.... Jonquil AB is such an elegant colour ... I´m in love with this, but for my project I choosing Crystal AB 

Thanks for sharing your pictures, they are candy to the eyes!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work.  Thanks for letting me share ladies:
> 
> These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather.  I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet.  Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel.  It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel.  My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new.  I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple.  Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB.  One down, one to go:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much Beagly911, frick&frack and loveglitzer. You ladies are too kind! 





			
				loveglitzer said:
			
		

> WOW - I love your work! I´m a huge fan of the Very Prive and those look incredible.... Jonquil AB is such an elegant colour ... I´m in love with this, but for my project I choosing Crystal AB
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures, they are candy to the eyes!


----------



## fumi

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work.  Thanks for letting me share ladies:
> 
> These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather.  I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet.  Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel.  It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel.  My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new.  I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple.  Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB.  One down, one to go:



All these shoes look very pretty!


----------



## rock_girl

*Oakenfold *- Simply gorgy!


----------



## rock_girl

*chloe speaks* - Great job on the wedges, they look like a totally different shoe!  I  the glossy red you choose.


----------



## rock_girl

*Mi_Lan* - Congrats on your first DIY...the LPs turned out fabulous!  

*FloridaSun* - I think your glitter DIY turned out lovely!  ITA with the other ladies, that the contrast is so eye catching.


----------



## starr_shenell

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Just wanted to share some of my recent Louboutin work. Thanks for letting me share ladies:
> 
> These were camel colored, painted silver with Lumiere and strassed with Crystal AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Daffs were originally navy satin, painted a pearlescent royal blue by an ebay seller. I bought them and took extra special precaution when painting them black, to ensure no streaking, etc. They now look EXACTLY like black calf leather. I'm even thinking of leaving them as is...or strassing them in Jet. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were originally Framboise, patent leather Lady Peeps with a messed up heel. It looks like a little dog must have chewed the heel, bc there were teeth marks in the heel itself, and also the interior signature red area of the heel. My local cobbler did a fantastic job of fixing it, so it looks just like new. I got a GREAT deal on these bc of the damage to them, and fixing them was pretty simple. Painted them champagne with a combination of two different color paint, and strassed in Jonquil AB. One down, one to go:


 
Great job!  I really like your lady peeps!


----------



## bagladyseattle

ilovekitty said:


> These aren't cls but im thinking of buying these from someone.Do youthink these giuseppes could be strassed??
> I think they are satin''
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Giuse...form-Slingback-Pump-Slingbacks/prod120350016/



Yes, you can strass giuseppes and anything.  I just finished strassing my Chloe clutch.


----------



## ilovekitty

bagladyseattle said:


> Yes, you can strass giuseppes and anything. I just finished strassing my Chloe clutch.


 Do a new blog post!!!


----------



## ilovekitty

bagladyseattle said:


> Yes, you can strass giuseppes and anything. I just finished strassing my Chloe clutch.


 I just saw it!! It so beautiful!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone done a heliotrope project? I'd love to see!!


----------



## katran26

^ omg I saw the clutch! such a beautiful job....LOVE it!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.
















LamborghiniGirl said:


> has anyone done a heliotrope project? I'd love to see!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



amazing!!!! this is one of the best projects, you did an amazing job


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



STUNNING color combo!!!


----------



## JL925

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.




Wow amazing job!!! Very impressive!


----------



## fumi

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



Oh my god, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

wow, those are stunning Oakenfoldgodess! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks very much! I loved the heliotrope the best.  It goes from deep blue to purple in certain angles, and is definitely an underestimated stone IMO.  Love it!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> amazing!!!! this is one of the best projects, you did an amazing job


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you! I'm wearing them out this weekend for the first time.  Can't wait to break them in 



frick&frack said:


> STUNNING color combo!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you! And thanks to fumi and **shoelover** as well.  They took quite a long time for strassing only half of the shoe.  It was my first time ever strassing the sole and interior of the heel before and it takes a while to get into the nooks and crannies.  But all the hard work will be worth it this weekend. 



fumi said:


> Oh my god, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.


OMG!! OMG!!  I have the same exact shoes.. no stones of course.. now i am jealous 
What an amazing job!! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you ladies!  They are beautiful as is, but as soon as I saw them in my local Bloomingdales I just KNEW they would be perfect strassed.  I HAD TO HAVE THEM!!!! 



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> OMG!! OMG!!  I have the same exact shoes.. no stones of course.. now i am jealous
> What an amazing job!! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## curiousone

this is my very first post and DIY project..... 

i'm noticing from many of the pictures posted.. there are spacing between the crystals. and i can't imagine how that is done with the glue?

here is what i did...






are they different techniques? hope i'm doing this all right...... >,<!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope. It's the purple color.


 
That is so HOT!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks mama!



bagladyseattle said:


> That is so HOT!


----------



## 05_sincere

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



Omg they are amazing
I loved the color blocking on these and strass is tdf...love them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



A M A Z I N G!!


----------



## Dessye

Mi_Lan said:


> may i introduce miss lady peep strassed AB. she is my first project and i have to say
> i her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is with her sisters. lady peep nude and gold spiker.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you boriquanina and LouboutinNerd . you were so kind and  hepled me alot on my frist project.



You did an incredible job!  Could we see some close ups?


----------



## Dessye

*Oakenfold* - gorgey as always! 

*Chloe *- awesome job! 

I've been working on my own strass project but I don't have steady hands so it's slow going.  But I'm working on shoe #2 and waiting on ss5, ss7 and ss9 to arrive.  I've used SO MANY MORE crystals than I anticipated!  I'm doing jet hematite on black miniglitter LP sling


----------



## bagladyseattle

Ok....today my husband said he likes seeing me finding new hobby referring to strassing, rather than buying bags.  Should I tell him total  cost of crystals and loubies so far? Aiya... I cost more than bags... He is clueless...


----------



## starr_shenell

bagladyseattle said:


> Ok....today my husband said he likes seeing me finding new hobby referring to strassing, rather than buying bags. Should I tell him total cost of crystals and loubies so far? Aiya... I cost more than bags... He is clueless...


----------



## 05_sincere

I need helps ladies... I won these in ebay and I need some ideals for colors with or without changing the base...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390417128975


----------



## loveglitzer

Satin is soaking the glue - would you recommend to paint it first with acrylic?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Heliotrope just joined the list of my top favorite crystals. Out of all the purples- is it the best? I know it's relative, of course.


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, have a pair of white leather you yous i glittered last year, but the glitter is just not doing so well and has really worn in spots and really is just coming off. i have to get the rest off because i want to paint them and strass them in a different color. anyone have any good tips for removing glitter? just patience and sand paper? don't want to ruin the leather in the process. TIA.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, have a pair of white leather you yous i glittered last year, but the glitter is just not doing so well and has really worn in spots and really is just coming off. i have to get the rest off because i want to paint them and strass them in a different color. anyone have any good tips for removing glitter? just patience and sand paper? don't want to ruin the leather in the process. TIA.



That's what I did, I just sand papered the glitter off and then painted them, didn't have any problems


----------



## katran26

dirtyaddiction said:


> That's what I did, I just sand papered the glitter off and then painted them, didn't have any problems



wow, thanks for this! wasn't sure if sand paper would do it - good to know!


----------



## katran26

05_sincere said:


> I need helps ladies... I won these in ebay and I need some ideals for colors with or without changing the base...
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390417128975



Hi - not sure if anyone got back to you on this - but I think the clear, crystal AB would work nicely with white...
or maybe Crystal Moonlight? http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-crystal-moonlight.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## GoGlam

Maybe Crystal Moonlight or Comet Argent Light? Opal (although I don't know how much that color sparkles).  I would personally choose to paint them and strass in a different color.



05_sincere said:


> I need helps ladies... I won these in ebay and I need some ideals for colors with or without changing the base...
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390417128975


----------



## BoriquaNina

I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!

Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!

Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## 50wishes

Those are so beautiful!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Nina these are one of my favorites of yours thus far. Great work and I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## beagly911

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 WOW stunning!!!   You did an awesome job!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks!!! I'm so totally in love with the color. It totally makes me think of the beach with the peachy sand tone and at angles reflects light pink (sunset-esque) with blue and white (makes me think of the surf). I'm DYING to wear them!



50wishes said:


> Those are so beautiful!



Thank you!!! I'm so anxious to finish them up!


beagly911 said:


> WOW stunning!!!   You did an awesome job!!



Thank you Crystal!!! Means a lot to me!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Nina these are one of my favorites of  yours thus far. Great work and I can't wait to see the finished  product!


----------



## Dianabanana12

bagladyseattle said:


> Ok....today my husband said he likes seeing me finding new hobby referring to strassing, rather than buying bags.  Should I tell him total  cost of crystals and loubies so far? Aiya... I cost more than bags... He is clueless...



I vote you say NOTHING lol.... you will probably give the poor guy a heart attack


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



they're spectacular!  that crystal color is perfect.


----------



## katran26

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



OMG so gorgeous!! I love this!! you did an amaaaaaazing job!


----------



## fumi

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



These look awesome! Can't wait for the mod pics


----------



## rock_girl

*Oakenfold* - Those BAs are amazeballs!!  I saw a of the nude in NM, but I like your version better.  Such saturated colors... I  it!!

*Nina* - The LL are looking spectacular so far...   Such a classic shoe made eyecatching with a little strass.  Please post mod pics!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much!  They are quite bright and very eye catching.  I Love them! 



rock_girl said:


> *Oakenfold* - Those BAs are amazeballs!!  I saw a of the nude in NM, but I like your version better.  Such saturated colors... I  it!!
> 
> *Nina* - The LL are looking spectacular so far...   Such a classic shoe made eyecatching with a little strass.  Please post mod pics!!


----------



## Popsicool

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope.  It's the purple color.



*Oakenfoldgodess* I know it's been said a lot but I just have to tell you how stunning these BAs are. In fact, I bought a black pair (with stingray or something accents on the platform/heel) of these on eBay yesterday because I was so inspired! Will look at doing Jet and Jet Hematite probably, and something else... I'd LOVE to be able to find the color block pair though - one day!

In other news, I'm waiting for my order of Metallic Blue crystals to do my navy patent Madame Claude. I've always been in love with that stone but I have never seen it used on anything so I thought it might be nice to do something different, and the navy patent will be a perfect base. I will check in with updates!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Popsicool said:
			
		

> Oakenfoldgodess I know it's been said a lot but I just have to tell you how stunning these BAs are. In fact, I bought a black pair (with stingray or something accents on the platform/heel) of these on eBay yesterday because I was so inspired! Will look at doing Jet and Jet Hematite probably, and something else... I'd LOVE to be able to find the color block pair though - one day!
> 
> In other news, I'm waiting for my order of Metallic Blue crystals to do my navy patent Madame Claude. I've always been in love with that stone but I have never seen it used on anything so I thought it might be nice to do something different, and the navy patent will be a perfect base. I will check in with updates!



Oh thank you! You are too kind!!!  I'm so excited to see something done in metallic blue. I also love that color and would love something in that color to add to my collection. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks!!! I should have them done by Sunday morning! I can't wait!!!


katran26 said:


> OMG so gorgeous!! I love this!! you did an amaaaaaazing job!





fumi said:


> These look awesome! Can't wait for the mod pics





rock_girl said:


> *Nina* - The LL are looking spectacular so far...   Such a classic shoe made eyecatching with a little strass.  Please post mod pics!!



The No Prive Riche actually was produced in Metallic Blue (one of my favorites!) Here's a picture: http://www.exoticexcess.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Riche.jpg


Popsicool said:


> In other news, I'm waiting for my order of Metallic Blue crystals to do my navy patent Madame Claude. I've always been in love with that stone but I have never seen it used on anything so I thought it might be nice to do something different, and the navy patent will be a perfect base. I will check in with updates!


----------



## Popsicool

BoriquaNina said:


> The No Prive Riche actually was produced in Metallic Blue (one of my favorites!) Here's a picture: http://www.exoticexcess.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Riche.jpg



Thank you *Nina*, I have been wondering about that but always came to the conclusion that the crystal looks a bit too "light" but I just found them on the Barney's website and zoomed in and you are so right. I don't like how far they've spaced out the crystals, a bit too much black satin showing, kinda waters down the metallic blue effect IMO. 

I'm soooooo excited to receive my crystals, it's been so long since I've done a shoe project!

Can't wait to see your finished Lady Lynch in action too!


----------



## Popsicool

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Oh thank you! You are too kind!!!  I'm so excited to see something done in metallic blue. I also love that color and would love something in that color to add to my collection. Can't wait to see the finished product.



Ahem.. just found those Brian Atwood colorblock heels on NM on sale!!! I went half size up, hope that works. Thanks again for introducing me to them!!


----------



## **shoelover**

BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



I'm in  with these. beautiful! what glue did you use for these? did you sandpaper them 1st? what is technique to applying the crystals?
i would love to strass patent but very reluctant do so, in case they go wrong. 

thank you


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

That's awesome, I know they were sold out and hard to find virtually everywhere.  YAY for you!!!  Are you going to strass them?




Popsicool said:


> Ahem.. just found those Brian Atwood colorblock heels on NM on sale!!! I went half size up, hope that works. Thanks again for introducing me to them!!


----------



## Popsicool

I know, I was so surprised when I saw them but NM seemed to have quite a lot of sizes and stock (I tried adding 3 pairs in size 38 just for testing purposes, I don't exactly know why but I did, and it worked). VERY EXCITED!!

Yes I'm pretty sure I'll strass these instead of the black ones. Just not sure about the yellow heel though, really not a fan of yellow. I was thinking of doing the heel in the same purple as the bottom part of the platform... Love purple, turquoise & pink! 

Any chance you could recommend crystal numbers required? I know you mentioned you just work from big packs normally but I'm hoping you can offer some guidance maybe.



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> That's awesome, I know they were sold out and hard to find virtually everywhere.  YAY for you!!!  Are you going to strass them?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Popsicool said:
			
		

> I know, I was so surprised when I saw them but NM seemed to have quite a lot of sizes and stock (I tried adding 3 pairs in size 38 just for testing purposes, I don't exactly know why but I did, and it worked). VERY EXCITED!!
> 
> Yes I'm pretty sure I'll strass these instead of the black ones. Just not sure about the yellow heel though, really not a fan of yellow. I was thinking of doing the heel in the same purple as the bottom part of the platform... Love purple, turquoise & pink!
> 
> Any chance you could recommend crystal numbers required? I know you mentioned you just work from big packs normally but I'm hoping you can offer some guidance maybe.



I really couldn't even estimate how many of each I used. I buy in 10 gross packets so I'm no help in that dept.


----------



## 05_sincere

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> That's awesome, I know they were sold out and hard to find virtually everywhere.  YAY for you!!!  Are you going to strass them?



Shoe triplets....I still trying to decide if I want to strass them..I love your work..and these are amazing.


----------



## KSGirl

I've lurked on here for years. (like seriously, years and years!!!) I have read through most of this thread, as I've wanted crystal shoes since the nasty SA at Gregory's at the Venetian sneered at my hot pink patent leather Stuart Weitzman wedding shoes. (I had wanted the hot pink CL glitter's, but they couldn't get my size online and the SA's at the boutique in Costa Mesa were so awful I refused to give them my $$!!) 

I decided then and there I would one day have crystal shoes! (this was 2 years ago)

And finally over Mother's day weekend I strassed a pair of SW's (painted black leather gold then used Preciosa Siam AB and Siam). 

And then snagged a very trashed pair of louboutins (my first!) and redid them completely! They were in bad shape. But some shoe glue, heel tips, paint and crystals later, voila!

Now I want to get a pair of simples. Not sure hat color crystal. I really prefer Preciosa crystals, I used them for years for dance costumes, I think they flash better. 

For paint I used Martha Stewart Craft paint. I do alot of stuff with her paints, they really take a beating and keep on ticking. 

Thank you for looking! (and you can see my Stuart Wietzmans in the one picture, I balanced my CL on it) and if you look down, you can see the banana republic heels I painted/glittered and added sequin bows too. 

I love love love sparkle!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lovely work and I love the contrast on the Weizmans!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

KSGirl said:


> I've lurked on here for years. (like seriously, years and years!!!) I have read through most of this thread, as I've wanted crystal shoes since the nasty SA at Gregory's at the Venetian sneered at my hot pink patent leather Stuart Weitzman wedding shoes. (I had wanted the hot pink CL glitter's, but they couldn't get my size online and the SA's at the boutique in Costa Mesa were so awful I refused to give them my $$!!)
> 
> I decided then and there I would one day have crystal shoes! (this was 2 years ago)
> 
> And finally over Mother's day weekend I strassed a pair of SW's (painted black leather gold then used Preciosa Siam AB and Siam).
> 
> And then snagged a very trashed pair of louboutins (my first!) and redid them completely! They were in bad shape. But some shoe glue, heel tips, paint and crystals later, voila!
> 
> Now I want to get a pair of simples. Not sure hat color crystal. I really prefer Preciosa crystals, I used them for years for dance costumes, I think they flash better.
> 
> For paint I used Martha Stewart Craft paint. I do alot of stuff with her paints, they really take a beating and keep on ticking.
> 
> Thank you for looking! (and you can see my Stuart Wietzmans in the one picture, I balanced my CL on it) and if you look down, you can see the banana republic heels I painted/glittered and added sequin bows too.
> 
> I love love love sparkle!!!!


Beautiful! You did a great Job. Congrats


----------



## Nadin22

Hi ladies, I need your advise. I finally found my Madame Claude in navy patent and would like to start my strassing project. Before I got the shoes I planned to use Crystal AB but now I realized that this doesn't match. I ordered a flatback color chart from dreamtimecreations. I found two blue Madame Claudes in the thread that were strassed with meridian blue. These are amazing but I would like to choose a more neutral crystal color. What would you suggest? What colors could match? I don't want to dye them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I need your advise. I finally found my Madame Claude in navy patent and would like to start my strassing project. Before I got the shoes I planned to use Crystal AB but now I realized that this doesn't match. I ordered a flatback color chart from dreamtimecreations. I found two blue Madame Claudes in the thread that were strassed with meridian blue. These are amazing but I would like to choose a more neutral crystal color. What would you suggest? What colors could match? I don't want to dye them. Thanks for your help!



Check out Montana. That might be a good choice if you're not open to painting them.


----------



## Nadin22

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Check out Montana. That might be a good choice if you're not open to painting them.



Thank you! Btw I love your work!!!  I recently visited your blog by chance and I'm really impressed. I hope my strassing project will be sucessful.


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> I've lurked on here for years. (like seriously, years and years!!!) I have read through most of this thread, as I've wanted crystal shoes since the nasty SA at Gregory's at the Venetian sneered at my hot pink patent leather Stuart Weitzman wedding shoes. (I had wanted the hot pink CL glitter's, but they couldn't get my size online and the SA's at the boutique in Costa Mesa were so awful I refused to give them my $$!!)
> 
> I decided then and there I would one day have crystal shoes! (this was 2 years ago)
> 
> And finally over Mother's day weekend I strassed a pair of SW's (painted black leather gold then used Preciosa Siam AB and Siam).
> 
> And then snagged a very trashed pair of louboutins (my first!) and redid them completely! They were in bad shape. But some shoe glue, heel tips, paint and crystals later, voila!
> 
> Now I want to get a pair of simples. Not sure hat color crystal. I really prefer Preciosa crystals, I used them for years for dance costumes, I think they flash better.
> 
> For paint I used Martha Stewart Craft paint. I do alot of stuff with her paints, they really take a beating and keep on ticking.
> 
> Thank you for looking! (and you can see my Stuart Wietzmans in the one picture, I balanced my CL on it) and if you look down, you can see the banana republic heels I painted/glittered and added sequin bows too.
> 
> I love love love sparkle!!!!



good on you for keeping focused & getting/making what you want despite rude SAs.  your shoes look beautiful!  are you wearing those for your wedding?


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Hello, I know that some of you ladies have vast experience with Preciosa stones. I was wondering if any of you know if Preciosa in Vitrail Medium is similar to Swarovski Vitral medium in Color/effect? Your advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I know that some of you ladies have vast experience with Preciosa stones. I was wondering if any of you know if Preciosa in Vitrail Medium is similar to Swarovski Vitral medium in Color/effect? Your advice would be greatly appreciated!



I just started a project using vitrail medium and i'm using both preciosa and swarovski, they're definitely similar in color/effect


----------



## caterina1112

I'm wondering if a black patent leather cl shoe can be painted to light color like nude? What kind of paint or spray I should use?
I'm looking for nude fifi and want to Strass it with crystal. Is there any suggestion for that?
Thank you ladies.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

dirtyaddiction said:


> I just started a project using vitrail medium and i'm using both preciosa and swarovski, they're definitely similar in color/effect


Thank you so so much. I was trying google but no info on the color/effect between both brands. I am deeply grateful :urock:


----------



## Dessye

Nadin22 said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advise. I finally found my Madame Claude in navy patent and would like to start my strassing project. Before I got the shoes I planned to use Crystal AB but now I realized that this doesn't match. I ordered a flatback color chart from dreamtimecreations. I found two blue Madame Claudes in the thread that were strassed with meridian blue. These are amazing but I would like to choose a more neutral crystal color. What would you suggest? What colors could match? I don't want to dye them. Thanks for your help!


 
Like Oak said, Montana would be a great choice.  I also think Sapphire Satin would work too.


----------



## Dessye

KSGirl said:


> I've lurked on here for years. (like seriously, years and years!!!) I have read through most of this thread, as I've wanted crystal shoes since the nasty SA at Gregory's at the Venetian sneered at my hot pink patent leather Stuart Weitzman wedding shoes. (I had wanted the hot pink CL glitter's, but they couldn't get my size online and the SA's at the boutique in Costa Mesa were so awful I refused to give them my $$!!)
> 
> I decided then and there I would one day have crystal shoes! (this was 2 years ago)
> 
> And finally over Mother's day weekend I strassed a pair of SW's (painted black leather gold then used Preciosa Siam AB and Siam).
> 
> And then snagged a very trashed pair of louboutins (my first!) and redid them completely! They were in bad shape. But some shoe glue, heel tips, paint and crystals later, voila!
> 
> Now I want to get a pair of simples. Not sure hat color crystal. I really prefer Preciosa crystals, I used them for years for dance costumes, I think they flash better.
> 
> For paint I used Martha Stewart Craft paint. I do alot of stuff with her paints, they really take a beating and keep on ticking.
> 
> Thank you for looking! (and you can see my Stuart Wietzmans in the one picture, I balanced my CL on it) and if you look down, you can see the banana republic heels I painted/glittered and added sequin bows too.
> 
> I love love love sparkle!!!!


 
Beautiful job!   I like your pattern on the vamp!

And don't let one nasty SA deter you.


----------



## floridasun8

I'm almost finished with my You You project.  Just waiting on a few more crystals to arrive.  Will post pics soon.   I decided to go with Greige on my champagne colored background and am in love!  Can't wait to wear them, but for now while one shoe is only half done, I sit and admire them on my living room table.     Will post pics soon once they are complete.


----------



## katran26

^ yay! can't wait!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ooohhh, thank you!   I'm sure yours will be perfect.  It makes it more special to DIY. You'll look at them with loving eyes (and a sore back) everytime you wear them, hahaha! 



Nadin22 said:


> Thank you! Btw I love your work!!!  I recently visited your blog by chance and I'm really impressed. I hope my strassing project will be sucessful.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

So I have two questions for you ladies:

Has anyone strassed anything in Crystal Glacier Blue before? I bought my BFF a pair of número Prive which I've transformed with Lumiere and need to strass them. I'm debating on Moonlight or glacier blue. I'm strassing a pair of Hyper Prive next week in moonlight, and I already love the color, but after looking at my crystal chart, I'm thing Glacier Blue might be a little more icy blue for her "something blue". Suggestions?

Also, where the hell do you find crystal glacier blue???? I've only found 12, 16 and 20ss at dreamtime in 2028. But I need 5, 7, and 9 as well. Any ideas? These are going to be such a surprise. She knows I'm strassing a pair of shoes for her, but she doesn't know which color OR that I'm going to wrap them and give Them to her at her shower. They'll also be her first Louboutin's!  I'm such a good BFF/MOH  lol


----------



## Popsicool

I think since "glacier blue" is an aftermarket coating (it gets applied to a lot of different colours as well, looks stunning!!) you might have best luck emailing dreamtime and asking if they do other sizes. They'd probs know best from the people that do the coatings.

P.S. BEST FRIEND EVER!!! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> So I have two questions for you ladies:
> 
> Has anyone strassed anything in Crystal Glacier Blue before? I bought my BFF a pair of número Prive which I've transformed with Lumiere and need to strass them. I'm debating on Moonlight or glacier blue. I'm strassing a pair of Hyper Prive next week in moonlight, and I already love the color, but after looking at my crystal chart, I'm thing Glacier Blue might be a little more icy blue for her "something blue". Suggestions?
> 
> Also, where the hell do you find crystal glacier blue???? I've only found 12, 16 and 20ss at dreamtime in 2028. But I need 5, 7, and 9 as well. Any ideas? These are going to be such a surprise. She knows I'm strassing a pair of shoes for her, but she doesn't know which color OR that I'm going to wrap them and give Them to her at her shower. They'll also be her first Louboutin's!  I'm such a good BFF/MOH  lol


----------



## KSGirl

I need new friends! 

No idea about the glacier blue. I know last time I was in LA, I popped into an old haunt (from back when I was beading dance costumes), and they had tons of stuff I had never ever seen before!!!!! (I was overwhelmed, and I hadn't gotten the guts up to commit to stressing anything. I needed crystals for another project)

Maybe a trip to the city?? (it's been years since I bought fabric and sparkly things in NYC, I don't remember where we went anymore)

Can't wait to see them! Your work is stunning!!!!! I'm inspired to do another project, just need a free weekend.


----------



## Nadin22

Dessye said:


> Like Oak said, Montana would be a great choice.  I also think Sapphire Satin would work too.



Thank you Dessye! I will think about it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks ladies!!! I will investigate, lol.


----------



## loveglitzer

How do post fotos if they are not on a plattform - only on my desktop? I would love to share some fotos but I don´t get it. Please help :shame:


----------



## Popsicool

Not CL but I thought I'd share these since it relates to what we do. I really like how they've used larger crystals - it makes it look more grungy and almost spikey!


----------



## Popsicool

When you click on "Post Reply" scroll down to ADDITIONAL OPTIONS - there you will find an Attach Files box. Click on Manage Attachments button, click on Choose File and select it from your Desktop. Once selected (you can do more than one), you need to click on Upload and once it says the file/s have been uploaded, you can close that window and Submit Reply. 



loveglitzer said:


> How do post fotos if they are not on a plattform - only on my desktop? I would love to share some fotos but I don´t get it. Please help :shame:


----------



## bagladyseattle

Does any on  has pic of Crystal and Crystal AB?  Could please pose pic side by side?  Pretty please.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Does any on  has pic of Crystal and Crystal AB?  Could please pose pic side by side?  Pretty please.



Crystal




Crystal AB





HTH


----------



## carlottavonh

hi Ladies!
I just finished my first strassing job (light colorado topaz on a pair of camel VPs)...thanks for that color suggestion, I love it!
I need to take some good pictures and post them.

But on another note, I enjoyed strassing so much that I thought I'd try a color change on a pair of my Simples. 
So, I went to JoAnn's to get Lumiere...and they don't sell it anymore!! 
I thought I'd jump on here and pass that little tidbit along, before anyone else makes a special trip out to get paint.
They were the only place in my city that you could buy it. 
I guess I'll be ordering some, but it's hard to know what color to get not being able to see it. 
I wanted a metallic brownish color so I could strass in Dorado crystals. 
Has anyone tried "old brass"?
thanks!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Popsicool said:
			
		

> Not CL but I thought I'd share these since it relates to what we do. I really like how they've used larger crystals - it makes it look more grungy and almost spikey!



GASP!!! I love these!!!


----------



## KSGirl

carlottavonh said:
			
		

> hi Ladies!
> I just finished my first strassing job (light colorado topaz on a pair of camel VPs)...thanks for that color suggestion, I love it!
> I need to take some good pictures and post them.
> 
> But on another note, I enjoyed strassing so much that I thought I'd try a color change on a pair of my Simples.
> So, I went to JoAnn's to get Lumiere...and they don't sell it anymore!!
> I thought I'd jump on here and pass that little tidbit along, before anyone else makes a special trip out to get paint.
> They were the only place in my city that you could buy it.
> I guess I'll be ordering some, but it's hard to know what color to get not being able to see it.
> I wanted a metallic brownish color so I could strass in Dorado crystals.
> Has anyone tried "old brass"?
> thanks!!



I used Martha Stewart Craft paint on mine. I wasn't able to buy Lumiere where I live either (super small town) 

It's worn quite well. Just my .02



On another note, I caved and bought a pair of Simple 100's. Now to decide. I have the following colors of crystals:

All 3 choices are a mix of AB and non AB stones. I really like that contrast.
Lt Sapphire 
Olivine 
Jonquil

I rush shipped them, they should be here by Wednesday. I'm hoping to have them done by Sunday. I have some time of this week (yay!).

And I have a pair of Jimmy Choo flats I think I'm going to strass too. They are none colored leather, and I've had a heck of a time keeping them clean!!! I think because they are so comfy, might as well strass them!

I have a problem, but I love love love sparkly shoes!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Popsicool said:


> Not CL but I thought I'd share these since it relates to what we do. I really like how they've used larger crystals - it makes it look more grungy and almost spikey!


^I like those crystals.  it's like they're a different cut...the table (top) is so small.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Crystal
> 
> Crystal AB
> 
> HTH


^I know you didn't post these for me, but I still love them!  I can't decide which crystals I prefer though.


----------



## Popsicool

frick&frack said:


> ^I like those crystals.  it's like they're a different cut...the table (top) is so small.



I think that's because they're the new 2058 cut as opposed to the 2028. Apparently they're a lot "pointier"!


----------



## frick&frack

Popsicool said:


> I think that's because they're the new 2058 cut as opposed to the 2028. Apparently they're a lot "pointier"!


then the pointy is a winner.  those shoes are very cool.


----------



## Popsicool

frick&frack said:


> then the pointy is a winner.  those shoes are very cool.



Totally! I'm quite keen on that look. Especially in Jet Hematite, looks mean.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies! I am truly amazed by how creative you all are and amazing jobs done! I have been reading the old DIY thread plus this one for more than 2 weeks now (I am slow reader...) and completely inspired to DIY a pair for myself. Actually I am thinking about my wedding pair  

I wanted Very Prive in white satin originally, but seeing all the different color combos here - I am leaning towards making my own Champagne + silk crystals. That saying, I still need to hunt for my VP or SO it. I found this pair on the bay and wondering if I could dye them in Champagne given it's suede and the base is kind of dark...

Any help will be highly appreciated!!!


----------



## crodrigue

wow - amazzzzing! 





BoriquaNina said:


> I got a chance to work on my Lady Lynch's and am totally in love with the color and wanted to share with fellow strass lovers!!!
> 
> Still a work in progress but here's my Lady Lynch strassed in Silk AB. I should hopefully have them done by the weekend and will share modeling pics!!! I'm in  with them!!!
> 
> Before: Lady Lynch 120 - Nude Patent
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## floridasun8

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies! I am truly amazed by how creative you all are and amazing jobs done! I have been reading the old DIY thread plus this one for more than 2 weeks now (I am slow reader...) and completely inspired to DIY a pair for myself. Actually I am thinking about my wedding pair
> 
> I wanted Very Prive in white satin originally, but seeing all the different color combos here - I am leaning towards making my own Champagne + silk crystals. That saying, I still need to hunt for my VP or SO it. I found this pair on the bay and wondering if I could dye them in Champagne given it's suede and the base is kind of dark...
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated!!!



Those are pretty!!       I dyed a pair of suede NPs and they turned out fine, but I also went from a dark brown to a black.   With these since they have that medium brown areas, you would have to go at least that same color or darker to get it to take.   I dont even think they make suede dye in anything but dark brown, black or navy I believe.   
I think there was someone here that painted a pair of suede CLs once with leather paint and it does make the nap of the suede all hard and matted down, but if you are going to strass them anyway it may not matter to you.
I love the look of silk crystals but I dont think they would work too well on a dark shoe, so if you want to really use silk, you may have to go with the painting option.  Good luck!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

crodrigue said:
			
		

> wow - amazzzzing!



You can paint even the darkest shoe white if you apply enough coats. Use Lumiere for this. The suede will have a "skin" on it (the paint), and will be ready for strassing. Just be sure not to take any of the crystals off after they're dry, bc it will pull the paint off with them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> You can paint even the darkest shoe white if you apply enough coats. Use Lumiere for this. The suede will have a "skin" on it (the paint), and will be ready for strassing. Just be sure not to take any of the crystals off after they're dry, bc it will pull the paint off with them.
> 
> Good luck.



Oops, just realized I quoted the wrong person. But you get what I'm saying!!!  Lol


----------



## bougainvillier

floridasun8 said:


> Those are pretty!!       I dyed a pair of suede NPs and they turned out fine, but I also went from a dark brown to a black.   With these since they have that medium brown areas, you would have to go at least that same color or darker to get it to take.   I dont even think they make suede dye in anything but dark brown, black or navy I believe.
> I think there was someone here that painted a pair of suede CLs once with leather paint and it does make the nap of the suede all hard and matted down, but if you are going to strass them anyway it may not matter to you.
> I love the look of silk crystals but I dont think they would work too well on a dark shoe, so if you want to really use silk, you may have to go with the painting option.  Good luck!



Thank you. I do think if I want a light colored strass I will have to paint them light. The only other option is dye them black and strass volcano. I adore volcano so much!!! But it might not matching with my wedding dress. Might just do it and get my white satin VPs 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> You can paint even the darkest shoe white if you apply enough coats. Use Lumiere for this. The suede will have a "skin" on it (the paint), and will be ready for strassing. Just be sure not to take any of the crystals off after they're dry, bc it will pull the paint off with them.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks. I see what you are saying - will the "skin" be not smooth enough and creates all different angle facing crystals (especially for the small crystals)? I am sorry I just never had experience dying/painting shoes, leave alone imagining how suede will look like after dye... Good thing is that I have almost a year to go for the wedding...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

No, the surface will be super smooth, no "angles".  LOL  Just paint within the lines.  Not over the heel counter/heel etc in one stroke.  Take each section at a time and you will have a smooth canvas.

I personally prefer volcano over a magenta/purple mix base. Like a bright purple.  That gives off the best result, IMO, but we all like different things.

GOOD LUCK!



bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I do think if I want a light colored strass I will have to paint them light. The only other option is dye them black and strass volcano. I adore volcano so much!!! But it might not matching with my wedding dress. Might just do it and get my white satin VPs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I see what you are saying - will the "skin" be not smooth enough and creates all different angle facing crystals (especially for the small crystals)? I am sorry I just never had experience dying/painting shoes, leave alone imagining how suede will look like after dye... Good thing is that I have almost a year to go for the wedding...


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> No, the surface will be super smooth, no "angles".  LOL  Just paint within the lines.  Not over the heel counter/heel etc in one stroke.  Take each section at a time and you will have a smooth canvas.
> 
> I personally prefer volcano over a magenta/purple mix base. Like a bright purple.  That gives off the best result, IMO, but we all like different things.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!



Thank you so much for your help Oakenfoldgodess! One last question - does Lumiere require the color going from light to dark? If not, the metallic will work on suede as well? Thanks again


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Crystal
> 
> View attachment 1754013
> 
> 
> Crystal AB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1754014
> 
> 
> HTH


 
Thank you very much!  They are both stunning.  Which one do you like best?


----------



## Popsicool

I second this - volcano is partially purple so the purple background really brings out the colours much better than black. 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> No, the surface will be super smooth, no "angles".  LOL  Just paint within the lines.  Not over the heel counter/heel etc in one stroke.  Take each section at a time and you will have a smooth canvas.
> 
> I personally prefer volcano over a magenta/purple mix base. Like a bright purple.  That gives off the best result, IMO, but we all like different things.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I know this is not CL shoes, but they are adorable girls shoes. I strassed this two shoes for my husband best as gift for them and they love it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your help Oakenfoldgodess! One last question - does Lumiere require the color going from light to dark? If not, the metallic will work on suede as well? Thanks again



Lumiere can Change a black shoe to pearlescent white with enough coats. Just apply numerous THIN coats, bc the thicker the coats, the thicker the skin if that makes sense. If the skin is super thick it can just separate from the material. Luckily suede is porous so it shouldn't be a huge concern, but when working with non porous materials keep this in mind.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!  They are both stunning.  Which one do you like best?



I my super seriously honest opinion, clear crystal is SO BORING!!! Maybe it's bc I've strassed like 10 shoes in clear, but it's so boring. Crystal AB is everywhere, not unique at all, but so much more interesting IRL. I think every woman should have one crystal AB shoe in her closet. But if you're thinking bridal, moonlight is really the way to go. 

Also, have you thought about crystal transmission (crystal AB without the silver foil backing)? It's very cool IRL, just not AS pink as the foiled Flatbacks, and transparent. Whatever background color you paint your shoe will shine through the stones, which means the actual color payoff possibilities are endless. 

HTH!


----------



## KSGirl

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> I know this is not CL shoes, but they are adorable girls shoes. I strassed this two shoes for my husband best as gift for them and they love it.



These are adorable!!!!!

My daughter is begging for a pair of strassed shoes, but her feet grow soooooo fast! 

Love them!!


----------



## frick&frack

bagladyseattle said:


> I know this is not CL shoes, but they are adorable girls shoes. I strassed this two shoes for my husband best as gift for them and they love it.



they're so sweet!


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes! 

I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:

Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:







Day 2 - completed one side:






So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side  

Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!


----------



## Popsicool

They look perfect!!! I was wondering how you were going with that..

Are your CCs nappa?? Or did you paint them first? Mine are suede which is one of the reasons I want to do them since the suede starts looking a bit manky after a while.

Any chance you could take some photos in natural light? I'd like to see how the Jet looks since I'm still undecided between Jet and Jet Hematite.

Thanks so much for sharing! xx



evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> 
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> 
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - completed one side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!


----------



## evanescent

Popsicool said:


> They look perfect!!! I was wondering how you were going with that..
> 
> Are your CCs nappa?? Or did you paint them first? Mine are suede which is one of the reasons I want to do them since the suede starts looking a bit manky after a while.
> 
> Any chance you could take some photos in natural light? I'd like to see how the Jet looks since I'm still undecided between Jet and Jet Hematite.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing! xx



Thanks Popsi! And also for answering some of my questions before!  

No, they were painted black first before I started strassing them. I'm absolutely in LOVE with Jet!! Jet and Jet Hematite are both beautiful - as we spoke before, the Marchesa Clic Clacs are either Moonlight or Jet Hematite (more of an anthracite/silvery-grey colour) but I really wanted the crystals to be pure black with some sparkle so I went with Jet in the end. They are very sparkly!

I will try to get some pics in the daylight for you later during the day. I have a question - how do I get rid of bits of glue that are stuck on some of the crystals??


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> 
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> 
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:
> 
> Day 2 - completed one side:
> 
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!



These look great, and I love that you chose a different shoe to strass; not the dorm.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> 
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> 
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - completed one side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!



congrats! they're looking fab!


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> 
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> 
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:
> 
> Day 2 - completed one side:
> 
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!



OMG...lace AND crystals???  it's like shoe nirvana.   great job!


----------



## Dessye

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> 
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> 
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - completed one side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!



Simply beautiful!   These definitely look better strassed!  Congrats on such a great job on your first go!


----------



## Dessye

bagladyseattle said:


> I know this is not CL shoes, but they are adorable girls shoes. I strassed this two shoes for my husband best as gift for them and they love it.



So cute!!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! After reading through every post in this thread, I've finally taken the plunge to strass my Clic Clac booties a la Marchesa! I was really nervous as this is my first time, but thanks to your generosity in sharing your experiences and detailed instructions, I didn't ruin my shoes!
> I used E6000 and Jet crystals on black Clic Clacs and one side took me about 10h over 2 days. Here are some progress pics:
> Day 1 - did the heel and half the shoe:]
> So far, I've only done one shoe but I need to order more crystals so will do the other side when they arrive. I will post more pics when I've finished the other side
> Once again, thank you so much for all your insights and tips - without this thread, I certainly wouldn't be able to bling-ify my shoes!



These look so pretty!


----------



## evanescent

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These look great, and I love that you chose a different shoe to strass; not the dorm.



Thank you! You're definitely one of my inspirations!



dirtyaddiction said:


> congrats! they're looking fab!



Thanks dirty! Your work is amazing and I saved some of your pics as a guide 



frick&frack said:


> OMG...lace AND crystals???  it's like shoe nirvana.   great job!



Thanks! Lace and crystals are my weakness for sure 



Dessye said:


> Simply beautiful!   These definitely look better strassed!  Congrats on such a great job on your first go!



Thank you Dessye! 



fumi said:


> These look so pretty!



Thanks fumi


----------



## evanescent

Ladies I have a couple of questions:

1. How do I get rid of the bits of glue on the crystals?

2. Should I strass bits of the lace too?? Something like this:






Thanks for any input!

Ps: Popsi, I'll have to take daylight pics another day... Weather here has been absolutely horrendous!


----------



## KSGirl

Ohhhh, those booties are gorgeous!!!!

I love the combination! Good job!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

I bought these CL´s on ebay and prayed they would fit me. They came in like this:


----------



## loveglitzer

Popsicool said:


> When you click on "Post Reply" scroll down to ADDITIONAL OPTIONS - there you will find an Attach Files box. Click on Manage Attachments button, click on Choose File and select it from your Desktop. Once selected (you can do more than one), you need to click on Upload and once it says the file/s have been uploaded, you can close that window and Submit Reply.



Oh wow - thank you so much, you must have thought that I´m stupid, not to get it, but I always use the space right down the page! *laugh* Thank you so much for leading me so detailed!


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi Ladies - this is what my Louboutins look like right now. My clobber is great and even has put a cushion under the inner sole under my heel for more comfort. I am a lucky girl bc the CL´s fit me so perfect ... love them!

I want to strass them - thought of painting them champagne and strassing in crystal ab (but the sole-edges and tip of the heel are black - problem??)

I am open to other Ideas. What would you do?


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I finished the Big Stack in Golden Shadow. FINALLY!


 
gorgy!!!! what was the original color of the shoes? did u paint the shoes before strassing, if so what color did u paint them?  I love these!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Hi Ladies - this is what my Louboutins look like right now. My clobber is great and even has put a cushion under the inner sole under my heel for more comfort. I am a lucky girl bc the CL´s fit me so perfect ... love them!
> 
> I want to strass them - thought of painting them champagne and strassing in crystal ab (but the sole-edges and tip of the heel are black - problem??)
> 
> I am open to other Ideas. What would you do?



you can always paint over the edges and see if your cobbler could get you matching heel taps?


----------



## cdinh87

has anyone tried strassing a pair of flats or would the crystals come off w the flexing?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> gorgy!!!! what was the original color of the shoes? did u paint the shoes before strassing, if so what color did u paint them?  I love these!!!!



Thank you. I painted them gold.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> has anyone tried strassing a pair of flats or would the crystals come off w the flexing?



If you use a flexible glue like e6000 you will be fine.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

For those of you who have glittered, have you used any type of setting spray? I've read about hairspray but wondering if there are any other (possibly more durable) options? Thanks!


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you. I painted them gold.


 


Oakenfoldgodess said:


> If you use a flexible glue like e6000 you will be fine.


 

Thanks!  I'm definitely going to try this (on a pair of non-CL flats)!


----------



## KSGirl

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> For those of you who have glittered, have you used any type of setting spray? I've read about hairspray but wondering if there are any other (possibly more durable) options? Thanks!



ModgePodge has a setting medium. It even gives a shiny gloss. Or they have a matte option.

Not sure how it holds up on the vamp and all that. I used glitter craft paint for the pair of heels I glittered.


----------



## Popsicool

KSGirl said:


> ModgePodge has a setting medium. It even gives a shiny gloss. Or they have a matte option.
> 
> Not sure how it holds up on the vamp and all that. I used glitter craft paint for the pair of heels I glittered.



Oooo! Do you have photos?


----------



## Popsicool

loveglitzer said:


> Oh wow - thank you so much, you must have thought that I´m stupid, not to get it, but I always use the space right down the page! *laugh* Thank you so much for leading me so detailed!



Not at all, I get it.


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> you can always paint over the edges and see if your cobbler could get you matching heel taps?



Thank you dirtyaddiction - I thought so too, but I´m to scared to do it and I don´t now what kind of colorpaint is used. Do you like the idea of crystal ab on these kind of shoes? The shoe should really sparkle a lot - an the color chart I also like meridian blue bc of the pink shades, but I don´t know if it is sparkling enough.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I my super seriously honest opinion, clear crystal is SO BORING!!! Maybe it's bc I've strassed like 10 shoes in clear, but it's so boring. Crystal AB is everywhere, not unique at all, but so much more interesting IRL. I think every woman should have one crystal AB shoe in her closet. But if you're thinking bridal, moonlight is really the way to go.
> 
> Also, have you thought about crystal transmission (crystal AB without the silver foil backing)? It's very cool IRL, just not AS pink as the foiled Flatbacks, and transparent. Whatever background color you paint your shoe will shine through the stones, which means the actual color payoff possibilities are endless.
> 
> HTH!


 
Thanks for honest opinion.  Cl I personally think the clear is also boring too.  I have strass my dh sneaker w/ mixed of the Crystal AB and Crystal.  I was just curious how they are looking side by side.  I will relook at the Silk unfoiled option.

Another note, I working another Jet project.  I ordered a mixture between 2028 and 2058 cut, it seem that the jet 2058 is unfoiled. Black on black has no significant reflective color for this case.


----------



## bagladyseattle

KSGirl said:


> These are adorable!!!!!
> 
> My daughter is begging for a pair of strassed shoes, but her feet grow soooooo fast!
> 
> Love them!!


 
Thanks! Perhaps just do a partial strass option rather full strass shoes.  They are just to adorable.  I don't have a girl.  I am thinking of doing a sneaker for my son when i get some of my project out of the way first.



frick&frack said:


> they're so sweet!


  Thanks



Dessye said:


> So cute!!


 Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

Popsicool said:


> I think that's because they're the new 2058 cut as opposed to the 2028. Apparently they're a lot "pointier"!



I do love the 2028 cut but in my country they are sold out in Crystal AB - the 2058 cut really seams to be to pointy and I can´t imagine to touch my shoes - they will not feel good in my hands ...  after all - so sad.

I ordered some Preciosa Crystals in Crystal AB - but they have a big platform on top - so I don´t like those at all. They might be nice on a clutch - but not for a shoe IMO.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

KSGirl said:
			
		

> ModgePodge has a setting medium. It even gives a shiny gloss. Or they have a matte option.
> 
> Not sure how it holds up on the vamp and all that. I used glitter craft paint for the pair of heels I glittered.



Thank you!!!


----------



## KSGirl

Popsicool said:
			
		

> Oooo! Do you have photos?



Here ya go. They were pale pink suede with a ribbon trim. The suede was just TOO dirty to salvage. I was buying paint for my CL project and though, hmm, glitter paint, it's $3, these shoes are already trashed, why not? 

I haven't worn then yet, but I do like them! The bows were $4 (for both) at Hobby Lobby. 

I like the paint. I think I did 6 or 7 coats? And the glitter doesn't flake off. I have several pairs of glitter Miu Miu, and the glitter flakes off.


----------



## Popsicool

KSGirl said:


> Here ya go. They were pale pink suede with a ribbon trim. The suede was just TOO dirty to salvage. I was buying paint for my CL project and though, hmm, glitter paint, it's $3, these shoes are already trashed, why not?
> 
> I haven't worn then yet, but I do like them! The bows were $4 (for both) at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> I like the paint. I think I did 6 or 7 coats? And the glitter doesn't flake off. I have several pairs of glitter Miu Miu, and the glitter flakes off.



I love how that looks!! Thanks for sharing. What kind/brand of glitter paint was it?


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Crystal
> 
> View attachment 1754013
> 
> 
> Crystal AB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1754014
> 
> 
> HTH



Wow, love your work. Crystal ab looks stunning. What color base did you choose? And I recorgnized, that you paintet the edges of the sole in silver? What brand of color did you use to create that look. - If I embellish my CL with Crystal Ab I will need to do that too, bc mine are black right now, which isn´t nice with the a light color. But I´m so sared to paint something that would not be crystalled afterwards. I don´t want it to look sloppy or chip of short after wearing them. 

Question on Crystal AB - on my color chart - the single crystal ab stone looks golden-orange-pinikish.  The orange disturbs me, will it vanish when used a lot of stones?


----------



## KSGirl

Popsicool said:
			
		

> I love how that looks!! Thanks for sharing. What kind/brand of glitter paint was it?



Martha Stewart. I was at Michaels.

No one where I live sells Lumeire. Sooo, as I am impatient, I bought what they had. So far no issues. I've painted several pairs now, even shoes I'm not strassing.


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi Ladies - you all did so wonderful jobs on your shoes, that made me strong enough to try myself. So my brown CL´s were painted today with about 8 coats - and I was so scared during paintig bc coat 1 = awful  .... coat 4 = it might go into the right direction .... coat 8 = quiet nice, really seams to work !

But than I made a mistake and tried to paint the edges of my soles (which were black - freshly made by my clobber ...). What I did´t know was, that HIS color was going to come off with mine putting on  
I nearly paniced - then I tried to put mine down, which did not work - so I had to go to all 8 coatings again ... with the result, that it still doesn´t look good - and by all those coatings and moisture - my sole underneath seemed to be lift off a little at the edges ... but - this hopefully will not be seen after strassing.

so - pic 1 with the black edges - and pic 2 my final result for today!


And I DO HAVE A QUESTION ... I would like to use Gemtac ... will this be possible on the painted shoe? Thanks to all of you!


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies - you all did so wonderful jobs on your shoes, that made me strong enough to try myself. So my brown CL´s were painted today with about 8 coats - and I was so scared during paintig bc coat 1 = awful  .... coat 4 = it might go into the right direction .... coat 8 = quiet nice, really seams to work !
> 
> But than I made a mistake and tried to paint the edges of my soles (which were black - freshly made by my clobber ...). What I did´t know was, that HIS color was going to come off with mine putting on
> I nearly paniced - then I tried to put mine down, which did not work - so I had to go to all 8 coatings again ... with the result, that it still doesn´t look good - and by all those coatings and moisture - my sole underneath seemed to be lift off a little at the edges ... but - this hopefully will not be seen after strassing.
> 
> so - pic 1 with the black edges - and pic 2 my final result for today!
> 
> And I DO HAVE A QUESTION ... I would like to use Gemtac ... will this be possible on the painted shoe? Thanks to all of you!



They look great!!! The gold looks so rosy!!! Wow 8 coats! I'll be panicking the whole day  which paint you used? And what kind of material was the original?


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> They look great!!! The gold looks so rosy!!! Wow 8 coats! I'll be panicking the whole day  which paint you used? And what kind of material was the original?



Thank you so much! 

If you go back 1 or 2 pages - you may see the original dark brown suede pumps.

I did use an acrylic color which is called metallic champagne. I bought it in germany, but it is produced in the USA - so I truely believe it must be luminier ... don´t now the brandname ... like.

But still, do you know if I can use Gemtac above it?


----------



## katran26

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> If you go back 1 or 2 pages - you may see the original dark brown suede pumps.
> 
> I did use an acrylic color which is called metallic champagne. I bought it in germany, but it is produced in the USA - so I truely believe it must be luminier ... don´t now the brandname ... like.
> 
> But still, do you know if I can use Gemtac above it?



Hi! I think Gemtac would work fine, I've used it on wooden feels and platforms that I painted black and was not a problem whatsoever as it dries clear and is super strong. Good luck!


----------



## loveglitzer

katran26 said:


> Hi! I think Gemtac would work fine, I've used it on wooden feels and platforms that I painted black and was not a problem whatsoever as it dries clear and is super strong. Good luck!



O.K. - Thank you - this really calms my nerves!


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> If you go back 1 or 2 pages - you may see the original dark brown suede pumps.
> 
> I did use an acrylic color which is called metallic champagne. I bought it in germany, but it is produced in the USA - so I truely believe it must be luminier ... don´t now the brandname ... like.
> 
> But still, do you know if I can use Gemtac above it?



I think Gem-Tac will work. I havent started my project on suede strassing yet but I have asked a lot of lovely tPFers here and they confirmed that Lumiere paint + GemTac is way to go for suede


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> I think Gem-Tac will work. I havent started my project on suede strassing yet but I have asked a lot of lovely tPFers here and they confirmed that Lumiere paint + GemTac is way to go for suede



Thank you - that would mean I´m doing o.k. so far! But I´m still nervous ... 
I got an incredible bargain today of Preciosa Crystals in Crystal AB - 10 Gross (1440 pieces) for 8,05 USDollar inkl. Tax - no shipping (but as the price is telling, there is a problem .... all crystals are in ss10)

But - HEY, I will give it a try ... (but I´m so nervous)


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you - that would mean I´m doing o.k. so far! But I´m still nervous ...
> I got an incredible bargain today of Preciosa Crystals in Crystal AB - 10 Gross (1440 pieces) for 8,05 USDollar inkl. Tax - no shipping (but as the price is telling, there is a problem .... all crystals are in ss10)
> 
> But - HEY, I will give it a try ... (but I´m so nervous)



Haha. Congrats! So I guess you are doing Crystal AB? I am taking forever to decide the color for my camel patent Elisa.. I dont think I am going to paint them first so that leaves me with less crystal colors but still taking forever!!! I really adore volcano tho. Anyways I will upload pictures soon and ask for people's opinions 

Good luck on your project and keep us posted!!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Haha. Congrats! So I guess you are doing Crystal AB? I am taking forever to decide the color for my camel patent Elisa.. I dont think I am going to paint them first so that leaves me with less crystal colors but still taking forever!!! I really adore volcano tho. Anyways I will upload pictures soon and ask for people's opinions
> 
> Good luck on your project and keep us posted!!



YES, I know how you feel ... I was thinking about which color to strass since Oktober 2011 - during that days I even haven´t had a Louboutin  .... And last week I was still between Meridian Blue and Crystal AB ... I know it´s quiet the opposite, but both colors seemed to be incredible to me. Meridian Blue has such nice pinkish tones combined with a wonderful blue ... but Crystal AB will make my shoes a "Cinderella Shoe". Well, at the end - the bargain came right in time and I bought so much crystals, that I will do a boxclutch as well 

Volcano is really beautiful ... and will look great on camel. What does the Elisa look like, have you got a picture to show?? I think you will use E6000 on the patent, right? Have you used the glue before?


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> YES, I know how you feel ... I was thinking about which color to strass since Oktober 2011 - during that days I even haven´t had a Louboutin  .... And last week I was still between Meridian Blue and Crystal AB ... I know it´s quiet the opposite, but both colors seemed to be incredible to me. Meridian Blue has such nice pinkish tones combined with a wonderful blue ... but Crystal AB will make my shoes a "Cinderella Shoe". Well, at the end - the bargain came right in time and I bought so much crystals, that I will do a boxclutch as well
> 
> Volcano is really beautiful ... and will look great on camel. What does the Elisa look like, have you got a picture to show?? I think you will use E6000 on the patent, right? Have you used the glue before?



This is how my Elisa looks like, except mine are old and trashed... I used them a lot for work last year and the heels are terrible 

To be honest, I havent started on any of strassing projects yet. Originally the idea is to strass my own wedding shoes- but I am still hunting them  But I heard GemTac works on patent as well (?) I think I will get both glues and combine them if both works - say E6000 on the big ones


----------



## katran26

babygrl7143 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I started my own DIY on a pair of size 36 Hyper Prive. They were originally white bridal addition that I painted purple and started strassing with 5 different size crystals.



those are coming out gorgeous!!! keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## babygrl7143

katran26 said:


> those are coming out gorgeous!!! keep up the wonderful work!




Thanks!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> This is how my Elisa looks like, except mine are old and trashed... I used them a lot for work last year and the heels are terrible
> 
> To be honest, I havent started on any of strassing projects yet. Originally the idea is to strass my own wedding shoes- but I am still hunting them  But I heard GemTac works on patent as well (?) I think I will get both glues and combine them if both works - say E6000 on the big ones



Oh wow - they are really nice. I think, if you let your clobber fix your heel and strass the shoe afterwards, you will have a wonderful shoe again and volcano will be enhance the nice form of the shoe. 

I know that it says on the Gemtac bottle, that it might be used on patent leather but I haven´t used it myself on patent yet. The real PRO-Ladies here on the board only use E6000 on patent, so you would be on the save side using it as well. Don´t make the mistake - as I did - to open E6000 just to figure out about the glue without starting strassing bc the glue gets old very quickly and it will grow harder to work with it, as it will became more and more stringy with time. I also don´t like the smell and the fact that it is toxic.
But no crystals will came off!

If you like to practise - just get a sunglass-case in patent and strass on side - so you wont waste crystals but don´t mess up your CL´s. I practised with cheap acrylic crystals on one myself and learned a lot about spacing and the amount of glue 

I am looking forward about your project and ... good hunting for the bridal shoes  When is your wedding going to be?


----------



## loveglitzer

babygrl7143 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I started my own DIY on a pair of size 36 Hyper Prive. They were originally white bridal addition that I painted purple and started strassing with 5 different size crystals.



So beautiful and great work !!! Volcano is a great crystal and purple enhances the purple shades in the stone.


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Oh wow - they are really nice. I think, if you let your clobber fix your heel and strass the shoe afterwards, you will have a wonderful shoe again and volcano will be enhance the nice form of the shoe.
> 
> I know that it says on the Gemtac bottle, that it might be used on patent leather but I haven´t used it myself on patent yet. The real PRO-Ladies here on the board only use E6000 on patent, so you would be on the save side using it as well. Don´t make the mistake - as I did - to open E6000 just to figure out about the glue without starting strassing bc the glue gets old very quickly and it will grow harder to work with it, as it will became more and more stringy with time. I also don´t like the smell and the fact that it is toxic.
> But no crystals will came off!
> 
> If you like to practise - just get a sunglass-case in patent and strass on side - so you wont waste crystals but don´t mess up your CL´s. I practised with cheap acrylic crystals on one myself and learned a lot about spacing and the amount of glue
> 
> I am looking forward about your project and ... good hunting for the bridal shoes  When is your wedding going to be?



Thank you!!! Those are truly amazing advice. I knew that E6000 dries fast just never realized it will be that fast... I am scared by the toxic tho... might need to get some strong masks for that 

The sunglass-case idea is so smart! I was thinking of strassing my YSL clutch a bit to match with the shoes. But I might do what you suggest first anyways!

Bridal shoes- I have love and hate relationship with them, definitely. My wedding is next fall. So I have plenty of time! I am struggling between pure white (which my fiance is fond of) or strassing silk/champagne (which I prefer)... No consensus yet. So I might get both at the end. one for reception one for ceremony! wamhahaha


----------



## Dessye

babygrl7143 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I started my own DIY on a pair of size 36 Hyper Prive. They were originally white bridal addition that I painted purple and started strassing with 5 different size crystals.



Beautiful!


----------



## cdinh87

I have a pair of non-CL pumps in black patent, does anyone know if its ok to use Lumiere paint to paint it a lighter color. I'm thinking light pink or light purple. If possible would I need multiple coats for it to come out nice and even? 

It'll be my first attempt at stressing so I figured I'd try on an older pair of shoes rather than buying CLs for practice.


----------



## fumi

babygrl7143 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I started my own DIY on a pair of size 36 Hyper Prive. They were originally white bridal addition that I painted purple and started strassing with 5 different size crystals.



They look absolutely breathtaking so far!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you!!! Those are truly amazing advice. I knew that E6000 dries fast just never realized it will be that fast... I am scared by the toxic tho... might need to get some strong masks for that
> 
> The sunglass-case idea is so smart! I was thinking of strassing my YSL clutch a bit to match with the shoes. But I might do what you suggest first anyways!
> 
> Bridal shoes- I have love and hate relationship with them, definitely. My wedding is next fall. So I have plenty of time! I am struggling between pure white (which my fiance is fond of) or strassing silk/champagne (which I prefer)... No consensus yet. So I might get both at the end. one for reception one for ceremony! wamhahaha




Yes, a matching clutch - especially YSL would be wonderful - go for it!

How lovely - two wonderful shoes are the best idea  ... but I guess, if your fiance will see you in your bridal gown or your reception outfit, he will only care, that YOU are loving what you are wearing. If you are scared, that the white would not really suit your complexion - you might have a look at crystal moonlight - it will give a hint of warmth ... compared to crystal clear. But everything will come into place time by time - you will find your perfect shoes! 

I would have loved to have strassed shoes an my wedding, too ... but at that time, I didn´t even know about it.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.

*Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cdinh87 said:


> I have a pair of non-CL pumps in black patent, does anyone know if its ok to use Lumiere paint to paint it a lighter color. I'm thinking light pink or light purple. If possible would I need multiple coats for it to come out nice and even?
> 
> It'll be my first attempt at stressing so I figured I'd try on an older pair of shoes rather than buying CLs for practice.



yep! With enough coats you can. I just did this to a pair of black patent lady peeps, i think i did about 5 coats


----------



## cdinh87

dirtyaddiction said:


> yep! With enough coats you can. I just did this to a pair of black patent lady peeps, i think i did about 5 coats


 
Thanks! how many bottles did u end up using?


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently. First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB. Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps). Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber). I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better. I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).


 
wow! they look amazing!  I cant seem to find the pearlescent pink anywhere... wait, I cant find lumiere paint anywhere close to me! i even checked Joann's fabric, ACmoore, Michaels, walmart.. no luck.  I wish I could see the colors in real life.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> wow! they look amazing!  I cant seem to find the pearlescent pink anywhere... wait, I cant find lumiere paint anywhere close to me! i even checked Joann's fabric, ACmoore, Michaels, walmart.. no luck.  I wish I could see the colors in real life.



You'll have to mix a few different colors to get the exact color you want for each project. That's what a lot of us do. Lumiere sells magenta, which you have to mix with other lighter colors to get that pastel pearlescent pink.


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> You'll have to mix a few different colors to get the exact color you want for each project. That's what a lot of us do. Lumiere sells magenta, which you have to mix with other lighter colors to get that pastel pearlescent pink.


 
ohhh. thanks!!! i've been on a mission looking for Lumiere paint.. I'll just have to order it online.


----------



## KSGirl

Just a small FYI.

I found Lumiere paint on clearance at a Jo-Ann's out here in SoCal. It was $2.26 a bottle!! (I bought some, couldn't resist!!!)

I don't know if it was a fluke or what. Just thought I would share!


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I recently strassed my Brian Atwood's with Heliotrope. It's the purple color.


 

Im falling in love with ur work! May I ask what color crystals did u use?


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).



absolutely breathtaking !! They are so beautiful ... I hope you have a lot of possibilities to use them ... I love the D&G  ....

I did a sunglass-case colored purple and strassed in Preciosa Crystals AB ... I tryed to lay a pattern and I do love mine too  ... it really sparkles but I seem not to be able to photograph it, don´t know what I´m doing wrong ... maybe someone has an idea to that.


----------



## cdinh87

loveglitzer said:


> absolutely breathtaking !! They are so beautiful ... I hope you have a lot of possibilities to use them ... I love the D&G  ....
> 
> I did a sunglass-case colored purple and strassed in Preciosa Crystals AB ... I tryed to lay a pattern and I do love mine too  ... it really sparkles but I seem not to be able to photograph it, don´t know what I´m doing wrong ... maybe someone has an idea to that.


 

i love the pattern!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

cdinh87 said:


> i love the pattern!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Blue Zircon, Light Topaz and Heliotrope.  Thank you 




cdinh87 said:


> Im falling in love with ur work! May I ask what color crystals did u use?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Oooohhhhh, that IS pretty!  I know strassing takes patience, but I DEFINITELY don't have the patience to do something like that.  Unless it was penciled in, or traceable in some way, I would certainly screw it up.  That is not my forte. lol 

But you did an amazing job!




loveglitzer said:


> absolutely breathtaking !! They are so beautiful ... I hope you have a lot of possibilities to use them ... I love the D&G  ....
> 
> I did a sunglass-case colored purple and strassed in Preciosa Crystals AB ... I tryed to lay a pattern and I do love mine too  ... it really sparkles but I seem not to be able to photograph it, don´t know what I´m doing wrong ... maybe someone has an idea to that.


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> You'll have to mix a few different colors to get the exact color you want for each project. That's what a lot of us do. Lumiere sells magenta, which you have to mix with other lighter colors to get that pastel pearlescent pink.


Oh, thank you so much ...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cdinh87 said:


> Thanks! how many bottles did u end up using?



you won't need to order more than one of each color, I find that I can paint a lot of shoes with just one


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Oooohhhhh, that IS pretty!  I know strassing takes patience, but I DEFINITELY don't have the patience to do something like that.  Unless it was penciled in, or traceable in some way, I would certainly screw it up.  That is not my forte. lol
> 
> But you did an amazing job!


Thank you so much! You are a strassing queens ... never thought you would like my work


----------



## cdinh87

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> you won't need to order more than one of each color, I find that I can paint a lot of shoes with just one



Thanks!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> No, the surface will be super smooth, no "angles".  LOL  Just paint within the lines.  Not over the heel counter/heel etc in one stroke.  Take each section at a time and you will have a smooth canvas.
> 
> I personally prefer volcano over a magenta/purple mix base. Like a bright purple.  That gives off the best result, IMO, but we all like different things.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!



Hi Oakenfoldgodess - I have another question here about dye on satin.. it seems Tarrago works on satin? How about transforming dark brown or even black satin into lighter color, say gold/silver etc? Or is there any other product can work better on this?  thanks!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Hi Oakenfoldgodess - I have another question here about dye on satin.. it seems Tarrago works on satin? How about transforming dark brown or even black satin into lighter color, say gold/silver etc? Or is there any other product can work better on this?  thanks!



I think tarrago is ok. Just ok. I think it's very thin and much more work than Lumiere, or other similarr brands. To take dark to light I recommend Lumiere. You'll need a couple coats but lumierevworks really well on satin. Hth


----------



## Dessye

loveglitzer said:


> absolutely breathtaking !! They are so beautiful ... I hope you have a lot of possibilities to use them ... I love the D&G  ....
> 
> I did a sunglass-case colored purple and strassed in Preciosa Crystals AB ... I tryed to lay a pattern and I do love mine too  ... it really sparkles but I seem not to be able to photograph it, don´t know what I´m doing wrong ... maybe someone has an idea to that.



Wow!!


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> Here ya go. They were pale pink suede with a ribbon trim. The suede was just TOO dirty to salvage. I was buying paint for my CL project and though, hmm, glitter paint, it's $3, these shoes are already trashed, why not?
> 
> I haven't worn then yet, but I do like them! The bows were $4 (for both) at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> I like the paint. I think I did 6 or 7 coats? And the glitter doesn't flake off. I have several pairs of glitter Miu Miu, and the glitter flakes off.


^wow...they're fantastic!  glitter paint?  I may have to try that.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).


^STUNNING!!!!!  so much better looking than what I've seen in RTW.


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, i strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin dolce & gabbana clutch that i painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in crystal ab.  Also, a black miu miu clutch with gold hardware, that i painted completely gold and strassed in jonquil ab (to match my jonquil ab lady peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think judith leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that i would typically use on a pair of shoes, and i actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that i know that the end result is exactly what i envisioned.
> 
> *both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The d&g was much bigger than the miu miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the miu mui (which was a hard box clutch).



gorgeous!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Hi ! Sorry in advance it this question have been already asked but could you advice me the best color base of an AB(Aurore Boreal) crystal projet? I am considering dying my kid leather shoes with Lumiere paint so what color would you advice me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## loveglitzer

Dessye said:


> Wow!!


Thank you


----------



## loveglitzer

sophinette007 said:


> Hi ! Sorry in advance it this question have been already asked but could you advice me the best color base of an AB(Aurore Boreal) crystal projet? I am considering dying my kid leather shoes with Lumiere paint so what color would you advice me? Thank you in advance!


Hi, there are so many AB colors - I guess you want to strass crystal ab ? If so, you have so many options. Like ivory, champagne, cream ... and in addition all colors the stone shows like softpink etc. If you strass tight i will only show between stones and at the edges, if you like to space your chrystals out you enhance the color of the stone you like the most ... but I would always keep it in a light and softed color. And a great tip from oakenfoldgodess is: Mix colors like gold or silver with champagne or cream an a little pink to find your perfect match. I think this is great and I´m going to try that too. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## sophinette007

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, there are so many AB colors - I guess you want to strass crystal ab ? If so, you have so many options. Like ivory, champagne, cream ... and in addition all colors the stone shows like softpink etc. If you strass tight i will only show between stones and at the edges, if you like to space your chrystals out you enhance the color of the stone you like the most ... but I would always keep it in a light and softed color. And a great tip from oakenfoldgodess is: Mix colors like gold or silver with champagne or cream an a little pink to find your perfect match. I think this is great and I´m going to try that too. Hope that helps a little.


 
Yes It is the AB(aurore boreale) and thank you so much for your informative and fast response!


----------



## loveglitzer

Dessye said:


> Wow!!


Thank you - that´s so sweet!


----------



## Theren

I finally have my 2nd pair to contribute!!!

May I present...

My creation of a spiked VP


----------



## Dessye

Theren said:


> I finally have my 2nd pair to contribute!!!
> 
> May I present...
> 
> My creation of a spiked VP



Nice job!  How did you get the backings not to show? Wow!


----------



## Theren

Dessye said:


> Nice job!  How did you get the backings not to show? Wow!



I actually used E6000 on the spikes.. surprisingly they stay quite well.


----------



## crodrigue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).



I am planning on strassing a louboutin clutch I have - its similar to yours with the hard case and gold around the opening. how many crystals did you use? I am planning on using 6 sizes also


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> I finally have my 2nd pair to contribute!!!
> 
> May I present...
> 
> My creation of a spiked VP


^they look wicked!  you could do some damage with those...lol.  is the background glitter or small crystals?  I can't tell...it's probably my eyes.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I just had to throw in my two cents on the changing dark satin. In my experience it is basically impossible. If you search the web it seems to be the general consensus as well. The black will absorb the paint even after repeated coats and never look remotely close to the color you are trying to achieve. I learned my lesson with a pair of yoyo zeppas and tried Meltonians, Lumiere, Tarrago, puffy paint and screenprinting ink (all designed to cover a dark base). Sorry to chime in but I didn't want you to risk ruining your shoes. 



bougainvillier said:


> Hi Oakenfoldgodess - I have another question here about dye on satin.. it seems Tarrago works on satin? How about transforming dark brown or even black satin into lighter color, say gold/silver etc? Or is there any other product can work better on this?  thanks!


----------



## tamburger

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).



Seriously, my jaw dropped to the floor--and it's still there.


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^they look wicked!  you could do some damage with those...lol.  is the background glitter or small crystals?  I can't tell...it's probably my eyes.



I actually did silver holographic micro glitter


----------



## floridasun8

Theren said:


> I finally have my 2nd pair to contribute!!!
> 
> May I present...
> 
> My creation of a spiked VP



Very nice!!!  Awesome job!


----------



## floridasun8

I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:

Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.

Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).

Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.

Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.


----------



## cdinh87

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!! I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out! :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color. (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals. Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle. The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down. Not sure how to fix.


 
they look awesome!! 
btw, 40gross?!  oh geez.. i ordered crystals and now im thinking "im gonna need a lot more!" lol


----------



## floridasun8

cdinh87 said:


> they look awesome!!
> btw, 40gross?!  oh geez.. i ordered crystals and now im thinking "im gonna need a lot more!" lol



Thanks.   Granted, I did use a lot more 5ss than anything else because I wanted that double outline look that I've seen on the true CL strass.   Out of the 40 gross, I think about 25 gross where in 5ss only.


----------



## loveglitzer

Theren said:


> I finally have my 2nd pair to contribute!!!
> 
> May I present...
> 
> My creation of a spiked VP


Wow - stunning, I would be scared sitting next to you  ... so watch out not to "spike" yourself. Looks really good ... please tell after times of wearing them, if the glue was strong enough to hold up.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

crodrigue said:
			
		

> I am planning on strassing a louboutin clutch I have - its similar to yours with the hard case and gold around the opening. how many crystals did you use? I am planning on using 6 sizes also



I have no idea. I buy in 10 gross packets and use these two colors often so it's just a big mixture of all the sizes.


----------



## Theren

loveglitzer said:


> Wow - stunning, I would be scared sitting next to you  ... so watch out not to "spike" yourself. Looks really good ... please tell after times of wearing them, if the glue was strong enough to hold up.


 Absolutely.. I even moved from Ga to Pa and they stayed on through the move..


----------



## Dessye

Theren said:


> I actually used E6000 on the spikes.. surprisingly they stay quite well.


 
I've thought about doing that too.  But how do you fill the hole in the back of the spike -- fill it with E6000?


----------



## Dessye

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!! I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out! :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color. (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals. Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle. The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down. Not sure how to fix.


 
Gorgeous!!  I love them!  Yeah, I'm not at all surprised by 40 gross.  I think I used 7000+ crystals in total for my LP slings.


----------



## cdinh87

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks. Granted, I did use a lot more 5ss than anything else because I wanted that double outline look that I've seen on the true CL strass. Out of the 40 gross, I think about 25 gross where in 5ss only.


 
oh wow.. I'll definitely be ordering more crystals.. LOL.  Im not strassing Cls since it's gonna be my first pair and I didn't want to risk ruining a pair of CLs so I found a pair of steve madden shoes I no longer wear. 



Theren said:


> Absolutely.. I even moved from Ga to Pa and they stayed on through the move..


 welcome to PA!!! are u near Philly?


----------



## Dessye

Does anyone know which crystals CL has used for their nude strass from this season?


----------



## Theren

cdinh87 said:


> oh wow.. I'll definitely be ordering more crystals.. LOL. Im not strassing Cls since it's gonna be my first pair and I didn't want to risk ruining a pair of CLs so I found a pair of steve madden shoes I no longer wear.
> 
> 
> welcome to PA!!! are u near Philly?


 Im on the other side in Pittsburgh


----------



## Theren

Dessye said:


> I've thought about doing that too. But how do you fill the hole in the back of the spike -- fill it with E6000?


 
Yep.. I filled the entire spike with E6000... and they arent going anywhere.


----------



## cdinh87

Theren said:


> Im on the other side in Pittsburgh


 
Oh... I've never been there but I heard its nice... I hope u like it so far.


----------



## Theren

cdinh87 said:


> Oh... I've never been there but I heard its nice... I hope u like it so far.


 
Its quite different then Ga.. but I do.. its nice here.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.



congrats! These came out great


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> Does anyone know which crystals CL has used for their nude strass from this season?



do you mean this color? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-150mm-19048.html - light peach - it's more champagne IRL


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> do you mean this color? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-150mm-19048.html - light peach - it's more champagne IRL


 
That page isn't coming up for me.  I mean the recent Pigalle 100 and 120 in nude strass.  It looks like golden crystals on a bone-colored background.  The 120 was at Madison but I don't have a picture of it handy sorry.  I posted a pic of the Pigalle 100 nude strass in the New Styles thread yesterday afternoon if that helps.  Thank you!


----------



## katran26

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.



Wow! so gorgeous and so worth the effort. Isn't it wonderful to complete the first DIY project? When I strassed my New Simples I was celebrating for weeks, lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

OMG you are KILLING ME with these!! I LOVE them both but I must say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Dolce & gabanna one ... Did they take 40 hours in total, or 40 hrs each clutch?! 

Beautiful!! 

 Oh and what is the name of that D&G clutch? I want to copy exactly what you did hahah 




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently. First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB. Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps). Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber). I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better. I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).


----------



## loveglitzer

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.


They are wonderful ... I love your pattern and greige ... another color to fall in love with!


----------



## loveglitzer

Theren said:


> Absolutely.. I even moved from Ga to Pa and they stayed on through the move..


Well, sorry - I did not get it. English is not my mother tongue   Please help, what is Ga and Pa ?? :shame:


----------



## cdinh87

loveglitzer said:


> Well, sorry - I did not get it. English is not my mother tongue  Please help, what is Ga and Pa ?? :shame:


 Georgia state to Pennsylvania state


----------



## Theren

loveglitzer said:


> Well, sorry - I did not get it. English is not my mother tongue  Please help, what is Ga and Pa ?? :shame:


 Ga- Georgia and Pa- Pennsylvania


----------



## loveglitzer

My crystals came in and so I started my CL´s ... as the crystals are all in one size ss10 I need to space them out a little go create a nice covered sparkle. And as I started I recorgnized, that my heel is a triangle form ... this means in the back, there will be an egde, which I will not be able to cover.. that for I have to do lines an my heels and I am not certain if that will look o.k. at the end ... but there is no other idea right now.


----------



## loveglitzer

Oh, yes - now I get it ... wonderful, ... well I hate E6000 but I´m impressed and will have to think about it.


----------



## loveglitzer

I try to answer to two of you .. hope it will work this time. Thanks for helping.


----------



## loveglitzer

cdinh87 said:


> Georgia state to Pennsylvania state





Theren said:


> Ga- Georgia and Pa- Pennsylvania





Oh, yes - now I get it ... wonderful, ... well I hate E6000 but I´m impressed and will have to think about it.


----------



## Theren

loveglitzer said:


> Oh, yes - now I get it ... wonderful, ... well I hate E6000 but I´m impressed and will have to think about it.


Really? I love it.. why dont you like it?


----------



## loveglitzer

Theren said:


> Really? I love it.. why dont you like it?


Its stringy ... smells awful and toxic ... and - it was hard for my to get the syringes and the green !! tip for using it.


----------



## floridasun8

Dessye said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love them!  Yeah, I'm not at all surprised by 40 gross.  I think I used 7000+ crystals in total for my LP slings.



Thanks.  7,000+ wow!  I thought took a long time with my ~5,500.  I can't imagine doing much more!  lol



dirtyaddiction said:


> congrats! These came out great



Thanks!!  



katran26 said:


> Wow! so gorgeous and so worth the effort. Isn't it wonderful to complete the first DIY project? When I strassed my New Simples I was celebrating for weeks, lol



Thank you!  Definitely a sense of achievement.  I'm seeing so many other gorgeous stressed pair though, I feel like I'm ready to start another even though these took a long while.  



loveglitzer said:


> They are wonderful ... I love your pattern and greige ... another color to fall in love with!



Thank you.  I was worried that the greige would be too dark, but they are actually more silver looking to me, but I still love them.


----------



## Theren

loveglitzer said:


> Its stringy ... smells awful and toxic ... and - it was hard for my to get the syringes and the green !! tip for using it.


 
I just use a tube... It does smell.. but I use it outside... Never really had an issue with it being stringy.. Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## loveglitzer

Theren said:


> I just use a tube... It does smell.. but I use it outside... Never really had an issue with it being stringy.. Im sorry to hear that.



You really used it out of the tube ... wasn´t it a big opening? Someone really brought it up, that it might have been old as I got it ...sold on amazon. Do you know Gemtac? Is your E6000 as useable as Gemtac - maybe not as fluidful - I would give it another try.


----------



## floridasun8

loveglitzer said:


> You really used it out of the tube ... wasn´t it a big opening? Someone really brought it up, that it might have been old as I got it ...sold on amazon. Do you know Gemtac? Is your E6000 as useable as Gemtac - maybe not as fluidful - I would give it another try.



I now love E6000 too.  I originally tried to use it without the syringe which was a nightmare since it dries so quickly, but inside the syringe it was perfect.  My only issue was since it took a few weeks to finish my shoes, I had to keep cleaning out the needle of the syringe tip and I also went through 4 syringes with excess glue inside since even in the syringe it dries up if left for more than  a day or so.    You might want to give it a try again, just make sure you have enough empty syringes and tips to work with.   I have not strassed shoes with the Gemtac, but had previously used that on a cell phone case and the crystals just do not hold anywhere near as well as with the E6000.


----------



## Theren

loveglitzer said:


> You really used it out of the tube ... wasn´t it a big opening? Someone really brought it up, that it might have been old as I got it ...sold on amazon. Do you know Gemtac? Is your E6000 as useable as Gemtac - maybe not as fluidful - I would give it another try.


 
the opening wasnt big at all.. I bought it at Michaels.. and it worked great out of the tube.. as far as Gemtac.. I have never used it so I wouldnt know....


----------



## loveglitzer

Theren said:


> the opening wasnt big at all.. I bought it at Michaels.. and it worked great out of the tube.. as far as Gemtac.. I have never used it so I wouldnt know....


Well, thank you for letting me know. I will give it another try than.


----------



## cdinh87

floridasun8 said:


> I now love E6000 too. I originally tried to use it without the syringe which was a nightmare since it dries so quickly, but inside the syringe it was perfect. My only issue was since it took a few weeks to finish my shoes, I had to keep cleaning out the needle of the syringe tip and I also went through 4 syringes with excess glue inside since even in the syringe it dries up if left for more than a day or so. You might want to give it a try again, just make sure you have enough empty syringes and tips to work with. I have not strassed shoes with the Gemtac, but had previously used that on a cell phone case and the crystals just do not hold anywhere near as well as with the E6000.


 
where did u get ur syringe?  i heard there's different size syringes... I was looknig into it but wasnt sure so I never made a purchase..


----------



## floridasun8

cdinh87 said:


> where did u get ur syringe?  i heard there's different size syringes... I was looknig into it but wasnt sure so I never made a purchase..



Dreamtimecreations.com   They have a kit where you get 5 syringes, a few different size tips and 2 crystal placers for 1 price.  I found that I only used the smallest tip, but definitely used all the syringes.


----------



## cdinh87

floridasun8 said:


> Dreamtimecreations.com They have a kit where you get 5 syringes, a few different size tips and 2 crystal placers for 1 price. I found that I only used the smallest tip, but definitely used all the syringes.


 
thanks!


----------



## loveglitzer

floridasun8 said:


> I now love E6000 too.  I originally tried to use it without the syringe which was a nightmare since it dries so quickly, but inside the syringe it was perfect.  My only issue was since it took a few weeks to finish my shoes, I had to keep cleaning out the needle of the syringe tip and I also went through 4 syringes with excess glue inside since even in the syringe it dries up if left for more than  a day or so.    You might want to give it a try again, just make sure you have enough empty syringes and tips to work with.   I have not strassed shoes with the Gemtac, but had previously used that on a cell phone case and the crystals just do not hold anywhere near as well as with the E6000.


Thank you for your help. I do have 10 syringes and serveral so I give it a try. But with mine CL i started with gemtac and think I finish them with it.


----------



## loveglitzer

cdinh87 said:


> where did u get ur syringe?  i heard there's different size syringes... I was looknig into it but wasnt sure so I never made a purchase..


I got mine at http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/ - for E6000 you would need the green tips (I didn´t know and bought yellow first, which is o.k. for Gemtac)


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> That page isn't coming up for me.  I mean the recent Pigalle 100 and 120 in nude strass.  It looks like golden crystals on a bone-colored background.  The 120 was at Madison but I don't have a picture of it handy sorry.  I posted a pic of the Pigalle 100 nude strass in the New Styles thread yesterday afternoon if that helps.  Thank you!



ahh yes, I remember seeing it, I believe that's also Light Peach


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> OMG you are KILLING ME with these!! I LOVE them both but I must say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Dolce & gabanna one ... Did they take 40 hours in total, or 40 hrs each clutch?!
> 
> Beautiful!!
> 
> Oh and what is the name of that D&G clutch? I want to copy exactly what you did hahah



No idea! From my understanding when I bought this clutch, it's really rare to find now, bc it's super old. I got it for a KILLER deal bc it was pretty fugly before. Gray satin with light gold hardware. It was new, but ugly. Lol but again, I really didn't know much about to bag before I bought it. I just pounced on it bc I knew I could turn it into something much more amazing. 

Same for the miu miu. I've tried googling them both and had no luck finding their names. You can find any clutch though to transform. Plus, IMO the miu miu's shape and overall architecture is much more appealing....to me anyway. But thank you!


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> ahh yes, I remember seeing it, I believe that's also Light Peach


 
Really!  Thank you so much!   It's amazing how the background shoe color and lighting makes all the difference.

OMG - I just noticed your avi.  Your plaque is STRASSED??!?!


----------



## loveglitzer

loveglitzer said:


> My crystals came in and so I started my CL´s ... as the crystals are all in one size ss10 I need to space them out a little go create a nice covered sparkle. And as I started I recorgnized, that my heel is a triangle form ... this means in the back, there will be an egde, which I will not be able to cover.. that for I have to do lines an my heels and I am not certain if that will look o.k. at the end ... but there is no other idea right now.


Hello to everybody .... in this post I showed my strassing process and I have got a problem about the heels triangelism ... as anyone a better idea ... bc as I see it know, I will have to to lines heel and still there will be that egde right in the back, up the heel, which will be uncovered (don´t know if you do understand my problem...)


----------



## loveglitzer

any help is welcome


----------



## floridasun8

loveglitzer said:


> any help is welcome



Its hard to see exactly how pointy the back heel is due to the dark color, but maybe see if you can get some really tiny crystals right on top of that point if it has any bit of flatness to it?  Some crystals like a 5ss or even a 3ss might work to fill in that gap.   Or else if it is too pointy, I think just trying to get the edge of the crystals you are using as close to that point as you can on both sides would cover it as much as possible.  Good luck!


----------



## loveglitzer

floridasun8 said:


> Its hard to see exactly how pointy the back heel is due to the dark color, but maybe see if you can get some really tiny crystals right on top of that point if it has any bit of flatness to it?  Some crystals like a 5ss or even a 3ss might work to fill in that gap.   Or else if it is too pointy, I think just trying to get the edge of the crystals you are using as close to that point as you can on both sides would cover it as much as possible.  Good luck!


I have tried this already with some ss5 in crystal clear, which I had on hand ... but it looked awful and had no place to stick - the almost sit an the egde of the crystals from both sides ... this is sad!


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> I actually did silver holographic micro glitter


^holo glitter?  what a great idea.  I bet it looks fabulous IRL!




floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.


^beautiful neutral color...great work!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> Really!  Thank you so much!   It's amazing how the background shoe color and lighting makes all the difference.
> 
> OMG - I just noticed your avi.  Your plaque is STRASSED??!?!



my iPad :giggles:


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> my iPad :giggles:



Holy crapola dirty, you are simply amazing!! 

I asked this question before but didn't get a response.. Was wondering if you could please help me out? How do you get rid of the extra bits of glue that are stuck on top of the crystals? As E6000 is really stringy, I couldn't avoid getting bits of glue on some crystals.. Would it be ok to use nail polish remover on a piece of cloth? I don't dare to try it as I'm afraid of detaching all my crystals from the shoes! Thanks so much..


----------



## evanescent

Popsicool said:


> Any chance you could take some photos in natural light? I'd like to see how the Jet looks since I'm still undecided between Jet and Jet Hematite.



I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^holo glitter? what a great idea. I bet it looks fabulous IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful neutral color...great work!


 I honestly got tired of waiting for crystals... so I tried it and it looks just as nice.. and man does it sparkle.


----------



## evanescent

floridasun8 said:


> I finally completed my first DIY strass project!!!   I'm in love and cannot wait to wear them out!  :love eyes:
> 
> Presenting my You You 100mm painted a oyster/champagnish color.  (You can see the toe area for the color) and strassed in Greige Swarovski crystals.
> 
> Used 5ss,9ss,12ss,16ss and 20ss crystals.   Probably went through about 40 gross in crystals total (about 5,500 crystals).
> 
> Of course as with most the camera just does not capture the sparkle.  The crystals look flat and dull in the pics, but they have a nice shine and brilliance to them.
> 
> Oops, sorry about 2 being upside down.  Not sure how to fix.



Oh Greige is so pretty! Great job on your first strass project! 



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).



Stunning! I'm in love with the Miu Mius!


----------



## cdinh87

evanescent said:


> I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you


 

lovely!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Holy crapola dirty, you are simply amazing!!
> 
> I asked this question before but didn't get a response.. Was wondering if you could please help me out? How do you get rid of the extra bits of glue that are stuck on top of the crystals? As E6000 is really stringy, I couldn't avoid getting bits of glue on some crystals.. Would it be ok to use nail polish remover on a piece of cloth? I don't dare to try it as I'm afraid of detaching all my crystals from the shoes! Thanks so much..



thank youuu 

Unfortunately once the glue is dried it's pretty much impossible to get the glue off the crystals. Only thing you can do is work in smaller sections//lay down a thinner layer. Only downside of using Jet


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you


this is so elegant - lace and swarovski-sparkle - you really must be proud of yourself! Enjoy it!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> this is so elegant - lace and swarovski-sparkle - you really must be proud of yourself! Enjoy it!



I agree! These look really nice. You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## _jssaa

evanescent said:


> I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you



this is gorgeous! how many crystals did you use total?


----------



## Theren

Some mod pics of my spikes (please excuse my very swollen feet from last night)


----------



## floridasun8

Theren said:


> Some mod pics of my spikes (please excuse my very swollen feet from last night)



How fun!  They look great!!!


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> Holy crapola dirty, you are simply amazing!!
> 
> I asked this question before but didn't get a response.. Was wondering if you could please help me out? How do you get rid of the extra bits of glue that are stuck on top of the crystals? As E6000 is really stringy, I couldn't avoid getting bits of glue on some crystals.. Would it be ok to use nail polish remover on a piece of cloth? I don't dare to try it as I'm afraid of detaching all my crystals from the shoes! Thanks so much..


^I haven't strassed or used E6000 yet, but what if you tried dipping a Q-tip in acentone nail polish remover & brushing that over the top of the crystals to remove the glue?  you have to be careful to not allow the acetone to drip down to the base of the crystal though or you could compromise the glue's strength to hold the crystal to the shoe.




evanescent said:


> I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you


jet     




Theren said:


> Some mod pics of my spikes (please excuse my very swollen feet from last night)


^yeah...sparkle city!


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> my iPad :giggles:



Oh, your iPad   But it's still amazing!  Keep a close eye on it


----------



## Dessye

loveglitzer said:


> any help is welcome


  Have you tried placing the crystals on either side of the pointed edge as close to the edge as possible?  Is the space between them to great if you do this?


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> my iPad :giggles:


Oh wow - what a great idea to put your logo on your Ipad. But what about the apple ... doesn´t it show? Great work!


----------



## loveglitzer

Dessye said:


> Have you tried placing the crystals on either side of the pointed edge as close to the edge as possible?  Is the space between them to great if you do this?


Hi Dessye,

I will have to do it just as you have said. I will start tomorrow and post a picture afterwards. There is no other way, I just have to live with that. I also found out, that it is possible to use just one size of crystals, but I should have practiced before - because my eyes had to learn about the spaces before ... but, my shoes sparkles so nice - I will be happy with my shoes never so what.


----------



## Dessye

loveglitzer said:


> Hi Dessye,
> 
> I will have to do it just as you have said. I will start tomorrow and post a picture afterwards. There is no other way, I just have to live with that. I also found out, that it is possible to use just one size of crystals, but I should have practiced before - because my eyes had to learn about the spaces before ... but, my shoes sparkles so nice - I will be happy with my shoes never so what.



TBH, based on the current spacing of your crystals, it should look just fine!  Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Since we're on the topic of strassing clutches, I strassed two clutches recently.  First a gray satin Dolce & Gabbana clutch that I painted light pearlescent pink, and strassed in Crystal AB.  Also, a black Miu Miu clutch with gold hardware, that I painted completely gold and strassed in Jonquil AB (to match my Jonquil AB Lady Peeps).  Anyway, the purpose of me posting these is to show that you don't have to strass a clutch with all one size (think Judith Leiber).  I used all 6 sizes that I would typically use on a pair of shoes, and I actually like this look better.  I plan to strass more clutches in the future now that I know that the end result is exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> *Both of these took about 40 hours to complete. The D&G was much bigger than the Miu Miu, and it was a soft clutch so it was harder to handle than the Miu Mui (which was a hard box clutch).




Nicely done!  I am working 2nd clutch too and it's 75% done.


----------



## katran26

Love the pics of the clutches! I'm inspired to do one for my next project


----------



## bougainvillier

So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this: 




Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!






I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!


----------



## floridasun8

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!



Those are STUNNING!   I want to do just a heel strass on a pair too, just have to find the pair first  lol    Really beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## Theren

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!


 
love these


----------



## katran26

wow, amazing job!!! can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!



That is a great choice of crystal color!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!


Oh wow - your really brought them back to live ... they are even nicer than before! And you placing of the crystals is great!! I know that you are going to have wonderful wedding shoes ... so good hunting


----------



## bougainvillier

floridasun8 said:


> Those are STUNNING!   I want to do just a heel strass on a pair too, just have to find the pair first  lol    Really beautiful!  Great job!



Thanks! We are all always hunting!!  I need to find the perfect pair for my wedding shoes also



Theren said:


> love these



Thank you!



katran26 said:


> wow, amazing job!!! can't wait to see the finished result



Thanks but this is it! I am not gonna stress the whole shoe but will do so for the next pair 



fumi said:


> That is a great choice of crystal color!



Thanks! I was also looking at smoked topaz or copper. Maybe will give a cooler look. But they were not all available in my sizes.



loveglitzer said:


> Oh wow - your really brought them back to live ... they are even nicer than before! And you placing of the crystals is great!! I know that you are going to have wonderful wedding shoes ... so good hunting



Thanks!! I will keep on looking haha. How is your crystal AB strassing project going? Still waiting for the rest of the crystals? I bought so many for my heels now I felt I have half left...


----------



## Dianabanana12

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> No idea! From my understanding when I bought this clutch, it's really rare to find now, bc it's super old. I got it for a KILLER deal bc it was pretty fugly before. Gray satin with light gold hardware. It was new, but ugly. Lol but again, I really didn't know much about to bag before I bought it. I just pounced on it bc I knew I could turn it into something much more amazing.
> 
> Same for the miu miu. I've tried googling them both and had no luck finding their names. You can find any clutch though to transform. Plus, IMO the miu miu's shape and overall architecture is much more appealing....to me anyway. But thank you!



Thanks for the info Ill be on a man hunt for a nice, decently priced designer clutch


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> I managed to take some pics in the daylight for you



Those look amazing! Out of curiosity did you get these for a REALLY GOOD deal on ebay? I remember posting them in steals & deals since they were so cheap and saying they would be perfect for a strass job. Thos are TDF!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!



fab job! Love them


----------



## frick&frack

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!


^you saved them...they're stunning!  I really do love the way it looks to strass the heel only.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Hi!!!! Everyone, So I have been wanting a SMALL strass project, because I am not sure how my patience or my strassing skills will be haha, but I love all my shoes as they currently are. So i figured I would go on a hunt for a shoe on ebay that I can do a partial strassing on, meaning maybe just the heel or one that has multiple type of matierials like patent and lace ... but it had to be UNDER $400. So I found this beautiful pair that no one bid on, I know they are an old style, I think from 2010 but my gosh I LOVE them, I dont think they had a lot of love on TPF from my searches, but anywas... in my mind picture these looking amazing with a jet strass on the patent part. What do you guys think!?!?? And any options on how many crystalls I should get (Gross)? I love the idea of the lace with the strass, getting my inspiration from the recent photos of the strassed bootie on here

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261052777896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Got em for 299  

So here is what I am debating in simple terms 

1. How much should I order for the heels only? Do you think i would need more than 1 gross per shoe?! 
2. Becuase its a smaller area than a whole shoe, woudl it stil be okay to mix the sizes up I was thinking using various sizes 5,7,8,12,16, and 22. 
3. Most Important Question: Jet or Jet Hematite?!?!?! 
4. Glue: E6000 or gematic ?! Ive read both are good but that e6000 is stringy. 

eeekkk im so excited and nervous!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Ladies, I will be doing my first DIY job...

Maybe you can assist me or point me in the right direction... 
Trying to make sure this color glitter will be ok....

Here's the shoe up close






Here's the glitter and shoe





Here's the glitter 





What do you think????? Think this will work??? 
And it's just course glitter, no fine glitter too is that ok??

TIA!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks! We are all always hunting!!  I need to find the perfect pair for my wedding shoes also
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but this is it! I am not gonna stress the whole shoe but will do so for the next pair
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was also looking at smoked topaz or copper. Maybe will give a cooler look. But they were not all available in my sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I will keep on looking haha. How is your crystal AB strassing project going? Still waiting for the rest of the crystals? I bought so many for my heels now I felt I have half left...


Hi, you don´t know!! I have all the crystals with me, but I was so upset about my decision to strass my CL´s with just one size, that I lost track .... I looked at them every day, but wasn´t able to start strassing again. I even thought of picking every crystal off and start all over again. But that wouldn´t work - the surface would be uneven and I don´t want to mess up these shoes ... 

Later on - after doing the dishes - my DH will watch "fußball" and during that time I will go on with my project. 

Thank you for asking and giving me a little push


----------



## loveglitzer

mizcolon73 said:


> Ladies, I will be doing my first DIY job...
> 
> Maybe you can assist me or point me in the right direction...
> Trying to make sure this color glitter will be ok....
> 
> Here's the shoe up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the glitter and shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think????? Think this will work???
> And it's just course glitter, no fine glitter too is that ok??
> 
> TIA!!!


Oh, I love your shoes ... what a nice and little to find color. What color is this and did you paint it? I wouldn´t glitter them, but only bc I love the color so much and I´m not fond of glitter at all ... BUT, well, yes it will look awesome. As far as I know the most important thing would be the sealing at the end, so that you would not loose the glitter all over the places  .... but, pls wait for anybody else, bc I have never done this on my own. 

Good luck !!


----------



## mizcolon73

loveglitzer said:


> Oh, I love your shoes ... what a nice and little to find color. What color is this and did you paint it? I wouldn´t glitter them, but only bc I love the color so much and I´m not fond of glitter at all ... BUT, well, yes it will look awesome. As far as I know the most important thing would be the sealing at the end, so that you would not loose the glitter all over the places  .... but, pls wait for anybody else, bc I have never done this on my own.
> 
> Good luck !!



Thank you!!! They are called lilac metallic simples, they are so pretty I love the color... I got them at a awesome deal, however the prior owner started to strass them then changed her mind and removed them, thus leaving lots of damage to the shoe.  So that is the only reason I am glittering them...


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> Hi!!!! Everyone, So I have been wanting a SMALL strass project, because I am not sure how my patience or my strassing skills will be haha, but I love all my shoes as they currently are. So i figured I would go on a hunt for a shoe on ebay that I can do a partial strassing on, meaning maybe just the heel or one that has multiple type of matierials like patent and lace ... but it had to be UNDER $400. So I found this beautiful pair that no one bid on, I know they are an old style, I think from 2010 but my gosh I LOVE them, I dont think they had a lot of love on TPF from my searches, but anywas... in my mind picture these looking amazing with a jet strass on the patent part. What do you guys think!?!?? And any options on how many crystalls I should get (Gross)? I love the idea of the lace with the strass, getting my inspiration from the recent photos of the strassed bootie on here
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261052777896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Got em for 299
> 
> So here is what I am debating in simple terms
> 
> 1. How much should I order for the heels only? Do you think i would need more than 1 gross per shoe?!
> 2. Becuase its a smaller area than a whole shoe, woudl it stil be okay to mix the sizes up I was thinking using various sizes 5,7,8,12,16, and 22.
> 3. Most Important Question: Jet or Jet Hematite?!?!?!
> 4. Glue: E6000 or gematic ?! Ive read both are good but that e6000 is stringy.
> 
> eeekkk im so excited and nervous!!!


Congrats on your CL´s - Yes, I think you would need about 6-10 Gross on each heel depending on the sizes. And mixing the size always looks best - IMO - I would choose 5,8,12,16 or 20.  .... you would need a little more than a gross outlining the heel-edges in ss10,this means ... you would need about 2gross per heel in ss5 plus filling the gaps ... just to help you imagine. 

Glue: What material is our heel - leather? Gemtac would be o.k. - Plastic or patent go for E6000 

Jet is more black - and hematite is more metallic sparkling ... IMO Jet hematite is more sparkling than Jet ... but Jet would be more elegant with the lace ... so I would pic Jet.


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> Congrats on your CL´s - Yes, I think you would need about 6-10 Gross on each heel depending on the sizes. And mixing the size always looks best - IMO - I would choose 5,8,12,16 or 20. .... you would need a little more than a gross outlining the heel-edges in ss10,this means ... you would need about 2gross per heel in ss5 plus filling the gaps ... just to help you imagine.
> 
> Glue: What material is our heel - leather? Gemtac would be o.k. - Plastic or patent go for E6000
> 
> Jet is more black - and hematite is more metallic sparkling ... IMO Jet hematite is more sparkling than Jet ... but Jet would be more elegant with the lace ... so I would pic Jet.


 

OMG I appreciate your response so much, i was totally underestimating the amount needed lol. The heel looks patent, so I will go with the E-6000. 

I think I agree with you actaully, I love the hematite, because it is more metallic and sparkley, BUT im afraid that would take away from the pretty lace! 

I appreciate you help


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> Congrats on your CL´s - Yes, I think you would need about 6-10 Gross on each heel depending on the sizes. And mixing the size always looks best - IMO - I would choose 5,8,12,16 or 20. .... you would need a little more than a gross outlining the heel-edges in ss10,this means ... you would need about 2gross per heel in ss5 plus filling the gaps ... just to help you imagine.
> 
> Glue: What material is our heel - leather? Gemtac would be o.k. - Plastic or patent go for E6000
> 
> Jet is more black - and hematite is more metallic sparkling ... IMO Jet hematite is more sparkling than Jet ... but Jet would be more elegant with the lace ... so I would pic Jet.


 
One more question actually if you dont mind  ..... You know how you said, 1 gross outlining the heels in maybe ss10's wel, I have noticed that, girls outline them the entire shoefirst, with one size. I dont know if i like that so much, do you think it would be okay to outline it in all different sizes, or maybe just two different sizes, I feel like the outline makes the shoe look too perfect along the edges, versus all blending in. Do you always outline first in 1 size?


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Yes, a matching clutch - especially YSL would be wonderful - go for it!
> 
> How lovely - two wonderful shoes are the best idea  ... but I guess, if your fiance will see you in your bridal gown or your reception outfit, he will only care, that YOU are loving what you are wearing. If you are scared, that the white would not really suit your complexion - you might have a look at crystal moonlight - it will give a hint of warmth ... compared to crystal clear. But everything will come into place time by time - you will find your perfect shoes!
> 
> I would have loved to have strassed shoes an my wedding, too ... but at that time, I didn´t even know about it.



haha how about a pair of sexy fun-color-strassed CLs for anniversary?  i think the blue you wanted might be a great idea with matching outfit. anyways it's a thing to think about, haha, just to be special once more!

sorry to hear about your crystal AB project- i saw the pictures, the 10ss look tight to each other. did you plan to leave space for other sizes originally or you planed to strass them with only 10ss? if you are not happy with them to the extent that your heart hurts when you look at them (like me looking at my elisa heels), try something significant! maybe you could take the crystals off and sand them a little bit to smooth the surface and repaint them and then strass again? it sounds a lot of work and horrifying... i dont really know about the sanding part considering it's suede... definitely ask the Pro's here 

Ah the game! my fiance is so upset that he can't watch it today because of work. he is missing being an european  keep us posted on your progress today and best of luck!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more question actually if you dont mind  ..... You know how you said, 1 gross outlining the heels in maybe ss10's wel, I have noticed that, girls outline them the entire shoefirst, with one size. I dont know if i like that so much, do you think it would be okay to outline it in all different sizes, or maybe just two different sizes, I feel like the outline makes the shoe look too perfect along the edges, versus all blending in. Do you always outline first in 1 size?



i just finished my heels only strassing on elisa 100mm (if you go back one page) and i order 72 pieces of 20ss, 1 gross of 16ss, 1 gl of 12ss, 2 pl of 9ss, 2 gl of 7ss and 2 gl of 5ss. so that will be 8.5 gl but i think i left a bit less than half of the small ones and a bit more than half for the big ones (20, 16 and 12). but elisa has slim heels and they are 100mm for your reference.

also - i outlined with all different sizes as long as there is not that much curvature. i used e6000, it's working well on the patent


----------



## Dessye

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more question actually if you dont mind  ..... You know how you said, 1 gross outlining the heels in maybe ss10's wel, I have noticed that, girls outline them the entire shoefirst, with one size. I dont know if i like that so much, do you think it would be okay to outline it in all different sizes, or maybe just two different sizes, I feel like the outline makes the shoe look too perfect along the edges, versus all blending in. Do you always outline first in 1 size?


 
Some people outline and some people don't.  I do a bit of both meaning I use ss5, ss7 and ss9 to outline (maybe the occasional ss12).  I end up using mostly ss5 and ss7 with some 9 and 12 but I apply crystals differently than others.  I scatter the largest ones (using the fewest of these) then add in mostly ss9 and ss12 then fill the holes with ss7 and ss5.  Of course, this ends up taking forever...  If ss5 is too small to work you can go with ss7.

I'm going throw a suggestion out there because I think it would look really beautiful.  I would strass the heel with jet hematite (it sparkles more than jet) and then strass front of the tip in jet hematite.  Then I would add a few ss12 and ss16 jet crystals in strategic places in the lace!  For inspiration, i'd refer to the Stardust 160.  Can't wait to see the results!

Oh yes and definitely E6000 for patent.  Gem-Tac will not be strong enough.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Dessye said:


> Some people outline and some people don't. I do a bit of both meaning I use ss5, ss7 and ss9 to outline (maybe the occasional ss12). I end up using mostly ss5 and ss7 with some 9 and 12 but I apply crystals differently than others. I scatter the largest ones (using the fewest of these) then add in mostly ss9 and ss12 then fill the holes with ss7 and ss5. Of course, this ends up taking forever... If ss5 is too small to work you can go with ss7.
> 
> I'm going throw a suggestion out there because I think it would look really beautiful. I would strass the heel with jet hematite (it sparkles more than jet) and then strass front of the tip in jet hematite. Then I would add a few ss12 and ss16 jet crystals in strategic places in the lace! For inspiration, i'd refer to the Stardust 160. Can't wait to see the results!
> 
> Oh yes and definitely E6000 for patent. Gem-Tac will not be strong enough.


  your idea sounds amazing, i was totally thinking "hmm maybe I should add a few here and there on the lace" .... I am going to order, then wait until after i get the shoe look at it, feel it out, and decide... got to go google stardust now lol ..

Thanks again for the advice super helpful!! This is overwhelming hahahah and i havnt even started! my hopes is this keeps me busy and stops me from making any more purchases!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

bougainvillier said:


> i just finished my heels only strassing on elisa 100mm (if you go back one page) and i order 72 pieces of 20ss, 1 gross of 16ss, 1 gl of 12ss, 2 pl of 9ss, 2 gl of 7ss and 2 gl of 5ss. so that will be 8.5 gl but i think i left a bit less than half of the small ones and a bit more than half for the big ones (20, 16 and 12). but elisa has slim heels and they are 100mm for your reference.
> 
> also - i outlined with all different sizes as long as there is not that much curvature. i used e6000, it's working well on the patent


 
Thanks for the tips!! I think i am going to do the same thing, outlining in different sizes! Did you post pictures?! I am going to go look through the forum lol if you didnt, well what are you waiting for!! I wanna see lol


----------



## bougainvillier

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks for the tips!! I think i am going to do the same thing, outlining in different sizes! Did you post pictures?! I am going to go look through the forum lol if you didnt, well what are you waiting for!! I wanna see lol



http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-347.html#post22233527

it's here and here you go- a new pix


----------



## Dessye

Dianabanana12 said:


> your idea sounds amazing, i was totally thinking "hmm maybe I should add a few here and there on the lace" .... I am going to order, then wait until after i get the shoe look at it, feel it out, and decide... got to go google stardust now lol ..
> 
> Thanks again for the advice super helpful!! This is overwhelming hahahah and i havnt even started! my hopes is this keeps me busy and stops me from making any more purchases!!


 
No problem   Oh and one more tip that I learned doing my first strass project: do the outlining first before anything else even if you end up using different sized crystals for this.  Especially if you're using E6000 because it is more difficult to remove these crystals once they're set.


----------



## Dianabanana12

bougainvillier said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-347.html#post22233527
> 
> it's here and here you go- a new pix
> View attachment 1773549


 

Those look amazing!! I love when when the crystals are super close to eachother without any gaps! I also for sure prefer the outline with differen sizes! Good job!! Did you use tweezers to pick them up & POlace them? 


hmmmm i just noticed you live in Boston, well wanna come over and just strass them for me


----------



## Dianabanana12

Dessye said:


> No problem  Oh and one more tip that I learned doing my first strass project: do the outlining first before anything else even if you end up using different sized crystals for this. Especially if you're using E6000 because it is more difficult to remove these crystals once they're set.


 

Thanks! Good tip!! 

oh gosh now i cant wait to start  I hope I can get them done 100% within one weekend like 10 hours a day since I am a night owl lol


----------



## bougainvillier

Dianabanana12 said:


> Those look amazing!! I love when when the crystals are super close to eachother without any gaps! I also for sure perfer the outline with differen sizes! Good job!!
> 
> 
> hmmmm i just noticed you live in Boston, well wanna come over and just strass them for me



ah haha are you serious? we should have a CL club Boston chapter or something  well let me know if you need any help. that was my first strassing job and i am a newbie here as well but will be glad to help. strassing is just a lot of patience and time. my eyes went almost blind after 6 hours but it so worth it!!! i love strassing now and i m getting another pair to do it! so... it will never keep you away from purchasing more, if anything, it's helping


----------



## Dianabanana12

bougainvillier said:


> ah haha are you serious? we should have a CL club Boston chapter or something  well let me know if you need any help. that was my first strassing job and i am a newbie here as well but will be glad to help. strassing is just a lot of patience and time. my eyes went almost blind after 6 hours but it so worth it!!! i love strassing now and i m getting another pair to do it! so... it will never keep you away from purchasing more, if anything, it's helping


 

uh-oh dont say that hahaha!! Yeah you know how people do book clubs, we should do a CL strassing club hahaha share tips and advice lol, meet at hte library or something hahaha ... im sure no one would stare  ... 

I know i just saw that you said you did them in 6 hours in your original post, thats awesome, I have a bit more shoe to cover, since the patent on mine goes up past the heel, I am going to cover all that too, Im hoping I can get them done over a Saturday-Sunday, especially because I am a night owl, so I can totally do at least 5 hours a day ... Im so excited!! Plus i love love love love love the shoe i got, its just so cute!  i am obsessed with lace, but have no lace shoes! When i saw these i was like yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more question actually if you dont mind  ..... You know how you said, 1 gross outlining the heels in maybe ss10's wel, I have noticed that, girls outline them the entire shoefirst, with one size. I dont know if i like that so much, do you think it would be okay to outline it in all different sizes, or maybe just two different sizes, I feel like the outline makes the shoe look too perfect along the edges, versus all blending in. Do you always outline first in 1 size?


Hi, of curse - you can do the edges in all sizes, just stay close to the boarder/edge. I prefer to outline with one size. But there are no rules. Look at bougainviller - her´s look amasing and as you as it, it could be possible that an outlined heel would suit the lace. Just follow your heart, the will look fantastic.


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, of curse - you can do the edges in all sizes, just stay close to the boarder/edge. I prefer to outline with one size. But there are no rules. Look at bougainviller - her´s look amasing and as you as it, it could be possible that an outlined heel would suit the lace. Just follow your heart, the will look fantastic.


 

You're right! I wont over think it too much, just do enough planning to make sure I have all the things needed!! If i over think it i will screw it up haha !! 

Thanks! now the waiting for the crystals and shoes!!! lol


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Does anyone know what kind of crystals Christian Louboutin uses? I literally wore a pair of heels once for like three hours (mainly sitting down) and I have a few missing. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> haha how about a pair of sexy fun-color-strassed CLs for anniversary?  i think the blue you wanted might be a great idea with matching outfit. anyways it's a thing to think about, haha, just to be special once more!
> 
> sorry to hear about your crystal AB project- i saw the pictures, the 10ss look tight to each other. did you plan to leave space for other sizes originally or you planed to strass them with only 10ss? if you are not happy with them to the extent that your heart hurts when you look at them (like me looking at my elisa heels), try something significant! maybe you could take the crystals off and sand them a little bit to smooth the surface and repaint them and then strass again? it sounds a lot of work and horrifying... i dont really know about the sanding part considering it's suede... definitely ask the Pro's here
> 
> Ah the game! my fiance is so upset that he can't watch it today because of work. he is missing being an european  keep us posted on your progress today and best of luck!!!



Hi, I made up my mind. I will finish them, as I started. I have chosen to strass with one size bc I got a great bargain of Preciosa Crystals in Crystal AB 10 Gross for about 9 Dollar! I got crazy about this and thought I going to do it in one size. During process I went into trouble and doubted my decision. But now - looking at them - they are not perfect and at the Heel-Area of the body of the shoe, I spaced them out just a little to far IMO... 

But, well they are super comfortable and they sparkle so fantastic, I should just try to keep happy with them. My husband says they look like Cinderella shoe all golden, with pink, blue, green, yellow, purple and whites ... I will make a small box-clutch as well to pair both with my clothes.

It will be o.k. ... just have to learn, that good is good enough ... not that perfectionism I usually have in mind. I will post pictures ...


----------



## loveglitzer

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Does anyone know what kind of crystals Christian Louboutin uses? I literally wore a pair of heels once for like three hours (mainly sitting down) and I have a few missing. Any help is much appreciated.


As far as i know - he uses hotfix and I have learned, that loosen crystals off an original CL-Strass - is normal and has to be accepted.  But you my fix it on your own the glue and some crystals. Maybe you can post a picture. These ladies here seem to know every pair, so you will find help soon. Don´t be sad, you have beautiful CL´s and it will easily be fixed.


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> You're right! I wont over think it too much, just do enough planning to make sure I have all the things needed!! If i over think it i will screw it up haha !!
> 
> Thanks! now the waiting for the crystals and shoes!!! lol


And which color do you order?


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> And which color do you order?


 

Havnt decided yet!! I had jet in my cart for all the ones I was going to buy, but then I started re-thinking it, and I think I do actually like hematite more, becase of its shine! I found a you tube video that does the Poala, which is similar to my shoe, because of the lace, they used jet in the area i want to strass, and it looks amazing, but then i saw a video with hematite, and the shine really is so mcuh better!! I was worried hematite would look to silver, but i dont think it does. In pictures i found, it looks more silver than it does in the videos, what do you think?! Would you use jet or hematite? Keeping in mind, that I do think I am going to do the front toe also


----------



## KSGirl

Okay, question! (I did a search and nothing came up)

I have painted patent leather before no problem. I recently got a pair of black Decolletes. It's a semi shiny leather. I painted them with Lumiere (first time, I've been using craft and house paint. A mix)

The paint bubbled and just peeled off.

Should I sand the leather first? This is the first pair of leather CL's I have painted. No problems with the satin/suede pair I did. Nor the leather jimmy Choo & patent Stuart Weitzmans. 

Thanks ladies! I'm totally stumped. I was convinced this morning my shoes were possessed and wanted to stay black!!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Okay, question! (I did a search and nothing came up)
> 
> I have painted patent leather before no problem. I recently got a pair of black Decolletes. It's a semi shiny leather. I painted them with Lumiere (first time, I've been using craft and house paint. A mix)
> 
> The paint bubbled and just peeled off.
> 
> Should I sand the leather first? This is the first pair of leather CL's I have painted. No problems with the satin/suede pair I did. Nor the leather jimmy Choo & patent Stuart Weitzmans.
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm totally stumped. I was convinced this morning my shoes were possessed and wanted to stay black!!


Oh dear, that sounds horrible. I painted with an acrylic paint and everything was fine. Before painting I do rub my shoe with pure medical alcohol to put off any grease or whatever ... My idea would be, that the two brands don´t work together and the other idea is, that your covering coat is much to thick. I did mine and needed 8 coats for coverage. 

So what can you do - I would peel everything off and after that I would try some acetone to "melt" the color coat and peel the rest. I personally would avoid sanding. Don´t wonna hurt the leather and I don´t know if sanding would ever provide a smooth surface again. 

I´m really sorry for you. Good luck and pls tell or show some pics - here are so many ladies, they will help you through.


----------



## KSGirl

I actually used only Lumiere this time. In the past I've used a mix.

I'm going to try the alcohol thing and repaint tonight. My cobbler where I live didn't want to touch them, so if it doesn't work off to the leather spa they go anyway! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Dessye

KSGirl said:


> I actually used only Lumiere this time. In the past I've used a mix.
> 
> I'm going to try the alcohol thing and repaint tonight. My cobbler where I live didn't want to touch them, so if it doesn't work off to the leather spa they go anyway!
> 
> Thank you!!



Good luck!  I'll be really interested in how things turn out because I've been eying a few patent pairs with the intention to paint and strass.  But acetone is a great idea, thanks loveglitzer!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Dessye said:


> No problem  Oh and one more tip that I learned doing my first strass project: do the outlining first before anything else even if you end up using different sized crystals for this. Especially if you're using E6000 because it is more difficult to remove these crystals once they're set.


 


bougainvillier said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-347.html#post22233527
> 
> it's here and here you go- a new pix
> View attachment 1773549


 

Okay, I have thought about it over and over again, looked at pictures, watched you tube videos, and have decided, I am going to do the patent part of the shoe in Jet. As much as I LOVE Jet Hematite & its sparkle, I dont want it to over power the pretty lace. I also want the shoe to look all back, which it will with Jet, But i feel with Jet Hematite it will be more silver, where if i wanted to wear a gold necklace or gold accessories w/ the shoes I wouldnt be able to you know? 

So going on what bougain said, I decided to order the following, while keeping in mind that I have a bit more than just the heel to cover because the patent goes all the way up covering most of the back of the shoe & the front part of the toe box .... 

In Gross: 

3- 5ss
2- 7ss
2- 9ss
2- 10ss
2- 12ss
1- 16ss
1- 20 ss
.....Think I ordered enough/ too much?! 

E6000 glue & a syringe package that dreamcreations has, that a TPF'er recommended on here a while back.

I've also been eyeing this  A vacumm tweeezer with a suction to pick up the stones! 
http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/product/13419/vacuum-tweezers-110v-n-a/ not sure if its worth the $60 though.


----------



## cdinh87

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay, I have thought about it over and over again, looked at pictures, watched you tube videos, and have decided, I am going to do the patent part of the shoe in Jet. As much as I LOVE Jet Hematite & its sparkle, I dont want it to over power the pretty lace. I also want the shoe to look all back, which it will with Jet, But i feel with Jet Hematite it will be more silver, where if i wanted to wear a gold necklace or gold accessories w/ the shoes I wouldnt be able to you know?
> 
> So going on what bougain said, I decided to order the following, while keeping in mind that I have a bit more than just the heel to cover because the patent goes all the way up covering most of the back of the shoe & the front part of the toe box ....
> 
> In Gross:
> 
> 3- 5ss
> 2- 7ss
> 2- 9ss
> 2- 10ss
> 2- 12ss
> 1- 16ss
> 1- 20 ss
> .....Think I ordered enough/ too much?!
> 
> E6000 glue & a syringe package that dreamcreations has, that a TPF'er recommended on here a while back.
> 
> I've also been eyeing this  A vacumm tweeezer with a suction to pick up the stones!
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/product/13419/vacuum-tweezers-110v-n-a/ not sure if its worth the $60 though.


 

I just started strassing a pair of heels (non-CL) and instead of buying a vacuum tweezer i just grabbed my dotting tool that I use on my nails n grabbed my eraser that I had from art school and wrapped it around the tip of the dotting tool.. its much cheaper than spending $60, and it works for me.. 

here's the eraser I mentioned above.. http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=226736686&listingid=193505791
and a dotting tool similar to this.. http://www.amazon.com/SEPHORA-COLLECTION-Marbling-Dotting-Nail/dp/B0074NAHXG


----------



## Dianabanana12

cdinh87 said:


> I just started strassing a pair of heels (non-CL) and instead of buying a vacuum tweezer i just grabbed my dotting tool that I use on my nails n grabbed my eraser that I had from art school and wrapped it around the tip of the dotting tool.. its much cheaper than spending $60, and it works for me..
> 
> here's the eraser I mentioned above.. http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=226736686&listingid=193505791
> and a dotting tool similar to this.. http://www.amazon.com/SEPHORA-COLLECTION-Marbling-Dotting-Nail/dp/B0074NAHXG


 

hi Thanks, 
I think Im confused though lol , what does the eraser do by wrapping it around the tip of the dotting tool? how would the crystal stick to the dotting tool?


----------



## cdinh87

Dianabanana12 said:


> hi Thanks,
> I think Im confused though lol , what does the eraser do by wrapping it around the tip of the dotting tool? how would the crystal stick to the dotting tool?


 
wrapping the eraser arond the dotting tool helps pick up the crystals.  It's not sticky, but sticky enough to pick up the stones.  I used to use clear nail polish but the nail polish dries up so fast n slows down the process.  I found this method quicker. HTH


----------



## Dianabanana12

cdinh87 said:


> wrapping the eraser arond the dotting tool helps pick up the crystals. It's not sticky, but sticky enough to pick up the stones. I used to use clear nail polish but the nail polish dries up so fast n slows down the process. I found this method quicker. HTH


 
Thanks for the advice!! I will have to try that....beats $60


----------



## cdinh87

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I will have to try that....beats $60


 

anytime, let me know how u like it... and u can put that $60 towards another pair of shoes or use it on the crystals!


----------



## Dianabanana12

cdinh87 said:


> anytime, let me know how u like it... and u can put that $60 towards another pair of shoes or use it on the crystals!


 

I like your thinking


----------



## loveglitzer

Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay, I have thought about it over and over again, looked at pictures, watched you tube videos, and have decided, I am going to do the patent part of the shoe in Jet. As much as I LOVE Jet Hematite & its sparkle, I dont want it to over power the pretty lace. I also want the shoe to look all back, which it will with Jet, But i feel with Jet Hematite it will be more silver, where if i wanted to wear a gold necklace or gold accessories w/ the shoes I wouldnt be able to you know?
> 
> So going on what bougain said, I decided to order the following, while keeping in mind that I have a bit more than just the heel to cover because the patent goes all the way up covering most of the back of the shoe & the front part of the toe box ....
> 
> In Gross:
> 
> 3- 5ss
> 2- 7ss
> 2- 9ss
> 2- 10ss
> 2- 12ss
> 1- 16ss
> 1- 20 ss
> .....Think I ordered enough/ too much?!
> 
> E6000 glue & a syringe package that dreamcreations has, that a TPF'er recommended on here a while back.
> 
> I've also been eyeing this  A vacumm tweeezer with a suction to pick up the stones!
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/product/13419/vacuum-tweezers-110v-n-a/ not sure if its worth the $60 though.



honestly, there's no point in spending $60 on any tool to pick up stones. You can use a lip pencil, eyeliner, cotton bud dabbed in water etc etc


----------



## loveglitzer

Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.



congrats! These came out great


----------



## KSGirl

Dessye said:
			
		

> Good luck!  I'll be really interested in how things turn out because I've been eying a few patent pairs with the intention to paint and strass.  But acetone is a great idea, thanks loveglitzer!



Well, these shoes have a mind of their own. They want to be black.

So I gave in to their wish.

I've painted patent before, so I don't get it. *shrugs*


----------



## KSGirl

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.



Gorgeous!!!

They look so neat and lined up. I really like it! And the color!! 

Good job! Wear them in good health


----------



## floridasun8

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.



Congrats!  Job well done.  The heel looks great too from what I can see.  Can't even tell there was a point you were trying to cover!


----------



## loveglitzer

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


At the edge of the heel I pushed crystals from both sides, as far as possible to the edge - but they still had contact with the heel. When everything was dried up, I layed a line of Gemtac glue right all over the egde to let it flow into some empty spaces. Surprisingly the glue doesn´t show. Maybe this might be helpful to know.

Thank you so much @ dirtyaddiction and @KSgirl 

I´m so grateful to all you ladies, I learned so much and you have been helpful when ever I needed it


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


 

They look so beautiful and so perfectly spaced out!! .... I am a jeans type of girl to. But I do things like wear a white racer back tank, ripped jeans, and THOSE shoes  I love dressing up a super cas outfit ... try it!! lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

Dianabanana12 said:


> your idea sounds amazing, i was totally thinking "hmm maybe I should add a few here and there on the lace" .... I am going to order, then wait until after i get the shoe look at it, feel it out, and decide... got to go google stardust now lol ..
> 
> Thanks again for the advice super helpful!! This is overwhelming hahahah and i havnt even started! my hopes is this keeps me busy and stops me from making any more purchases!!


 
I was about to order, then I saw that on dreamcreations.com it says E6000 is not recommended for foiled crystals. The jet ones I ordered are foil. Is it true that E6000 is bad for it, I read that it may errode the foil, but that shouldnt matter because its jet and the shoe is black right? Or do you prefer I should fine non foiled Jet Swav. Crystals?


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> I was about to order, then I saw that on dreamcreations.com it says E6000 is not recommended for foiled crystals. The jet ones I ordered are foil. Is it true that E6000 is bad for it, I read that it may errode the foil, but that shouldnt matter because its jet and the shoe is black right? Or do you prefer I should fine non foiled Jet Swav. Crystals?


As I know all swarovski crystals can be done with E6000 - just these acylic rhinestones will get melted down (the foil underneath) so it loose all it´s sparkle. I know because I practiced with Acrylic and that did not came out o.k. ... You will be fine.

P.S. Your dressing code sounds really stylish and I would love that on you ... but I feel to old to style myself that casual


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.



Oh my!! They are breath-taking! I love the color combination! the base coat is very close to what I want with my wedding shoes, maybe a bit more pinkish  and the heels, the problem you had and trying to cover - I don't see anything. Good job! Best to you and your Cinderella shoes!


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> As I know all swarovski crystals can be done with E6000 - just these acylic rhinestones will get melted down (the foil underneath) so it loose all it´s sparkle. I know because I practiced with Acrylic and that did not came out o.k. ... You will be fine.
> 
> P.S. Your dressing code sounds really stylish and I would love that on you ... but I feel to old to style myself that casual



Thanks for the response to my question! So E6000 w. foil backed crystals!! 

aw, lol you are only as old as you feel!!! but I understand, everyone as their own style and it changes with time!! but yes, I am notorious for always wearing a plain wife beater, jeans, then dressing it up with things like a big necklace or nice cropped leather jacket, etc. I hate dresses lol unless I really have to!!


----------



## ahall419

I finally bought my first pair of CLs, the Very Prive! I've already strassed a pair of Steve Madden's in volcano and now I need to figure out what to do with this new pair. I'm thinking either a black crystal or gold. Maybe jet hematite or golden shadow? 

What I want to know is what crystal color is your favorite in the black or gold category? I definitely want something that is going to shine and pop! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ahall419 said:


> I finally bought my first pair of CLs, the Very Prive! I've already strassed a pair of Steve Madden's in volcano and now I need to figure out what to do with this new pair. I'm thinking either a black crystal or gold. Maybe jet hematite or golden shadow?
> 
> What I want to know is what crystal color is your favorite in the black or gold category? I definitely want something that is going to shine and pop! I'm so excited!!!



favorite in black - jet hematite, gold - aurum


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks for the response to my question! So E6000 w. foil backed crystals!!
> 
> aw, lol you are only as old as you feel!!! but I understand, everyone as their own style and it changes with time!! but yes, I am notorious for always wearing a plain wife beater, jeans, then dressing it up with things like a big necklace or nice cropped leather jacket, etc. I hate dresses lol unless I really have to!!



... I do my dresses with my purple funky leather jacket  ... but all my dresses are very understatement in style but the have I little something like a big collar or a deep v-neck or little funny arms ... or some mini-ruffles. Everthing in my closet is one-colored ... blacks, navy, softwhites, smokey-rose, purple in all shades, some fuchsia, very little royal blue, one anthrazit, some softmint ... that´s it.

If I wear jeans I try to style it more adult, plain sporty - t-shirt with blazer cropped up - soft blouses that are moving with every movement  ... female Shirts with waterfall-neckline, only fine cardigans with no zipper or buttons keeping it shine for itself and I always - every day - in every weather, I will be seen with a softwhite BIG BIG softcrashed foulard ... I love it, never found a second one of this kind ... still hunting!

So my sparkling shoes (and miniclutch to come) will be very eye-catching. My DH is totally overwhelmed ... and he i taking me out on saturday. He evend said I should find another pair of CL´s !!


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Oh my!! They are breath-taking! I love the color combination! the base coat is very close to what I want with my wedding shoes, maybe a bit more pinkish  and the heels, the problem you had and trying to cover - I don't see anything. Good job! Best to you and your Cinderella shoes!



Thank you a lot - I guess I had luck  ... you might imagine my delight!! In person these shoes are so pretty, I should wed again  ...  They really are Cinderella shoes, even my husband calls them that way.


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> congrats! These came out great



Thank you so much - I do love all your shoes and your IPad is a HIT!!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> They look so neat and lined up. I really like it! And the color!!
> 
> Good job! Wear them in good health


Thank you!  ... what about your strong minded black patent shoes? Did you pelle everything off and did it came off nice? I hope you haven´t ruined them. Maybe the color was old or to warm or to cold?? Are you still going to strass them?


----------



## loveglitzer

floridasun8 said:


> Congrats!  Job well done.  The heel looks great too from what I can see.  Can't even tell there was a point you were trying to cover!


Thank you! I think I had luck ... but I was relieved at the end  ... Well, strassing with one size of stones only is tricky but the nice result is, that the beautiful color is showing, which I totally love.


----------



## loveglitzer

ahall419 said:


> I finally bought my first pair of CLs, the Very Prive! I've already strassed a pair of Steve Madden's in volcano and now I need to figure out what to do with this new pair. I'm thinking either a black crystal or gold. Maybe jet hematite or golden shadow?
> 
> What I want to know is what crystal color is your favorite in the black or gold category? I definitely want something that is going to shine and pop! I'm so excited!!!


gold:  AURUM
black: Jet or Hematite


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I really admire your ability to use only one size.  It's hard! Much harder than using all 6 sizes like a lot of us do.  Congrats, it feels great to do it yourself, doesn't it? 



loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> View attachment 1772105
> 
> View attachment 1772106
> 
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!



WOW! You did an awesome job! Its very clean!


----------



## frick&frack

loveglitzer said:


> Here they are: My first pair of CL´s are done. We went through a troubleing time, but I found my peace with them again. IRL they look softgolden with golden pinky greeny sparkles ... and they are really catching the light. I´m very happy with the result and just started a small boxchlutch to match them. I am a jeans/denim and soft flowing blouses and blazer - girl - more clean chick ... so this is going to look wonderful but with my shiftdresses I will really look easily all dressed up.


congratulations!  you did a great job.  hope you enjoy wearing them.


----------



## KSGirl

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Thank you!  ... what about your strong minded black patent shoes? Did you pelle everything off and did it came off nice? I hope you haven´t ruined them. Maybe the color was old or to warm or to cold?? Are you still going to strass them?



My strong willed patent heels are going to stay black. I am visiting a friend in Orange County tomorrow and I have a cobbler down there I see, he will replace the heel tips for me.

The paint came off very easily. I polished and refinished the leather myself, I realized my husband had all the proper items for it! (and I'm brave or stupid, enough to give it a go!!)

I'm sort of bummed though. Because I still want green strassed CL's! But I need a pair of shoes to do it on. *sigh* I'm on the hunt for a 4"-ish sz39 pair in satin, fabric or suede. 

And the paint was fine. At least on satin! I mixed several Lumiere colors to paint over a pair of satin shoes. (not CL), and it was perfect. I do have to say, I prefer the finish of the Martha Stewart craft paint to the Lumiere. 

The hunt continues.  (and after that, a pair of light sapphire flats. I adore the color!! Cinderella-esq shoes)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Happy 4th of July Ladies!

Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )

Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:










These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:









These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:











And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Popsicool

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:



Wow moonlight really is an amazing bridal crystal!

As always, love your work


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you ladies, for some reason I am particularly proud of these latest projects.  Especially the moonlight.


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:



These are breath-taking! Did you just stress on the white off satin or you painted them some color before strassing? I am getting these for my wedding and deciding the color combo now.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, they were painted silver beforehand. 



bougainvillier said:


> These are breath-taking! Did you just stress on the white off satin or you painted them some color before strassing? I am getting these for my wedding and deciding the color combo now.


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I really admire your ability to use only one size.  It's hard! Much harder than using all 6 sizes like a lot of us do.  Congrats, it feels great to do it yourself, doesn't it?


Hi Oaken ... thank you - BUT I would never do only one size on a shoe again. But as I still have the amount of 60 gross of Preciosa crystal AB - I will do a matching Boxclutch ) - Even if I would like to enhance the nice color painted on a shoe, I would use different sizes and just allow a little space between the stones ... But yes, I am so happy about these. I never really learned to walk in Highheels with a slim heel and even twist my foot in ballerina flats (which makes my DH wonder and freak out every time happening) ... so I was more than happy to have found a CL with a stable heel. I love to wear them do wear them even though they look like a brides shoe. What wonders me most is - they still go very well with silver even though there is a golden hint. 

Now to you !! I love all your shoes ... the blue is stunning (royal) I love that you left a detail unstrassed. All your shoes are so beautyful! I have the color card and have never realised that there is a little blue in it - I only see the warmth comparing crystal and moonlight. Thank you for showing !!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> My strong willed patent heels are going to stay black. I am visiting a friend in Orange County tomorrow and I have a cobbler down there I see, he will replace the heel tips for me.
> 
> The paint came off very easily. I polished and refinished the leather myself, I realized my husband had all the proper items for it! (and I'm brave or stupid, enough to give it a go!!)
> 
> I'm sort of bummed though. Because I still want green strassed CL's! But I need a pair of shoes to do it on. *sigh* I'm on the hunt for a 4"-ish sz39 pair in satin, fabric or suede.
> 
> And the paint was fine. At least on satin! I mixed several Lumiere colors to paint over a pair of satin shoes. (not CL), and it was perfect. I do have to say, I prefer the finish of the Martha Stewart craft paint to the Lumiere.
> 
> The hunt continues.  (and after that, a pair of light sapphire flats. I adore the color!! Cinderella-esq shoes)


Hi KSgirl ... you are really brave and I´m happy for you, your shoes will be ok. But - just a question. Do you think it might not be possible to strass your blacks without painting. You would just pick a lot of very small crystals like 5, 7, to fill in gaps and 9, 12, 16 and 20 ... I really think it would work. I have seen pictures where black was strassed in a color and they came out really nice. 

Well but hunting a new pair would be fun too


----------



## loveglitzer

frick&frack said:


> congratulations!  you did a great job.  hope you enjoy wearing them.


Thank you - yes I did and will do again. They are comfy and I love my heel. Never learned to walk in High Heels with a slim heel and even twist my foot in ballerina flats  ... so everything is perfect for me. I started strassing a small boxclutch to match them


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!



Stunning Oak!  The moonlight is simply breathtaking!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you. I loved the Moonlight! It was my first time using it, and I totally fell in love with it.  I hope to use more of it in the future.  



loveglitzer said:


> Hi Oaken ... thank you - BUT I would never do only one size on a shoe again. But as I still have the amount of 60 gross of Preciosa crystal AB - I will do a matching Boxclutch ) - Even if I would like to enhance the nice color painted on a shoe, I would use different sizes and just allow a little space between the stones ... But yes, I am so happy about these. I never really learned to walk in Highheels with a slim heel and even twist my foot in ballerina flats (which makes my DH wonder and freak out every time happening) ... so I was more than happy to have found a CL with a stable heel. I love to wear them do wear them even though they look like a brides shoe. What wonders me most is - they still go very well with silver even though there is a golden hint.
> 
> Now to you !! I love all your shoes ... the blue is stunning (royal) I love that you left a detail unstrassed. All your shoes are so beautyful! I have the color card and have never realised that there is a little blue in it - I only see the warmth comparing crystal and moonlight. Thank you for showing !!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much Dessye! 



Dessye said:


> Stunning Oak!  The moonlight is simply breathtaking!


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!



O.M.G. so freaking amazingly drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## cdinh87

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!



The moonlight crystals are gorgeous.. I love all your work! Please post more pictures!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks you rock_girl and CD! 



rock_girl said:


> O.M.G. so freaking amazingly drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Dessye

I searched and searched and cannot find the post by a tPF about the crystals that are used in CL's fire opal strass.  I'm planning on strassing a pair of coral bananas which I may paint a mid to dark ruby.  What's the second color crystal?  Light Siam? Indian Siam?  I've studied multiple pics and can't figure it out.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## anemonerose

Dessye said:


> I searched and searched and cannot find the post by a tPF about the crystals that are used in CL's fire opal strass.  I'm planning on strassing a pair of coral bananas which I may paint a mid to dark ruby.  What's the second color crystal?  Light Siam? Indian Siam?  I've studied multiple pics and can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



light siam, and fire opal


----------



## Dessye

anemonerose said:


> light siam, and fire opal


  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!



WOW...those are some fabulous july 4th fireworks for sure!!! 

I loooooooooooove the moonlight crystals.  so gorgy


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

frick&frack said:
			
		

> WOW...those are some fabulous july 4th fireworks for sure!!!
> 
> I loooooooooooove the moonlight crystals.  so gorgy



Thanks girl


----------



## Dessye

Strassing experts: is there such thing as flatback fire opal in ss9 or smaller?  I can't find any on any site.  Just checking that I didn't miss something.  Thank you.


----------



## ahall419

loveglitzer said:


> gold:  AURUM
> black: Jet or Hematite





dirtyaddiction said:


> favorite in black - jet hematite, gold - aurum



Thanks ladies! I ended up getting the jet hematite! I love aurum but it is so freaking expensive! I think I'll just do gold shoes whenever I'm done with the black. Does jonquil ab look very gold? I can't wait to start on my shoes... I'll post pictures on my progress!


----------



## anemonerose

Dessye said:


> Strassing experts: is there such thing as flatback fire opal in ss9 or smaller?  I can't find any on any site.  Just checking that I didn't miss something.  Thank you.



No there isnt those sizes you have to take light siam


----------



## KSGirl

ahall419 said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies! I ended up getting the jet hematite! I love aurum but it is so freaking expensive! I think I'll just do gold shoes whenever I'm done with the black. Does jonquil ab look very gold? I can't wait to start on my shoes... I'll post pictures on my progress!



I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!





great job. beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

anemonerose said:


> No there isnt those sizes you have to take light siam


  Hehe thanks again, anemone!


----------



## Dessye

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!



Wow, stunning!   What a cool idea to use both!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!


Wow - they look beautiful, sparkling and I love the cut of the shoe! You have done a great job ... so happy for you!


----------



## Tarhls

All of these DIYs are amazing girls!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!



great job! I also love the design of the shoe!


----------



## evanescent

Sorry ladies for the late reply but THANK YOU SO MUCH for all your encouragement and comments!! 

and HAPPY 4TH JULY to my fellow American DIYers!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I agree! These look really nice. You should be very proud of yourself



Thank you!!! Your most recent work is amazing! You never cease to amaze me! 



loveglitzer said:


> this is so elegant - lace and swarovski-sparkle - you really must be proud of yourself! Enjoy it!



Thanks! And you did a great job with yours too - they actually look very pretty with just one sized crystal 



cdinh87 said:


> lovely!



Thank you!



_jssaa said:


> this is gorgeous! how many crystals did you use total?



Thanks! My Clic Clacs are size 36 and I used:

1440 + 1(144) of 5
1440 + 2(144) of 7
1440 + 2(144) of 9
5(144) of 12
3(144) of 16
1(144) of 20



dirtyaddiction said:


> thank youuu
> 
> Unfortunately once the glue is dried it's pretty much impossible to get the glue off the crystals. Only thing you can do is work in smaller sections//lay down a thinner layer. Only downside of using Jet



Thanks for that dirty! I was really unhappy with the cloudiness on the heel of one side of the shoes (my first ever attempt - I didn't practice on anything!), as I wasn't used to the glue so it kinda smudged all over the crystals .. The other side was much neater, and when I compared both sides, the cloudiness of the first shoe that I did was really obvious, so I took the crystals off and redid it again while watching the Euro Cup! It was a bit of a pain but totally worth it 



Dianabanana12 said:


> Hi!!!! Everyone, So I have been wanting a SMALL strass project, because I am not sure how my patience or my strassing skills will be haha, but I love all my shoes as they currently are. So i figured I would go on a hunt for a shoe on ebay that I can do a partial strassing on, meaning maybe just the heel or one that has multiple type of matierials like patent and lace ... but it had to be UNDER $400. So I found this beautiful pair that no one bid on, I know they are an old style, I think from 2010 but my gosh I LOVE them, I dont think they had a lot of love on TPF from my searches, but anywas... in my mind picture these looking amazing with a jet strass on the patent part. What do you guys think!?!?? And any options on how many crystalls I should get (Gross)? I love the idea of the lace with the strass, getting my inspiration from the recent photos of the strassed bootie on here
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261052777896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Got em for 299
> 
> So here is what I am debating in simple terms
> 
> 1. How much should I order for the heels only? Do you think i would need more than 1 gross per shoe?!
> 2. Becuase its a smaller area than a whole shoe, woudl it stil be okay to mix the sizes up I was thinking using various sizes 5,7,8,12,16, and 22.
> 3. Most Important Question: Jet or Jet Hematite?!?!?!
> 4. Glue: E6000 or gematic ?! Ive read both are good but that e6000 is stringy.
> 
> eeekkk im so excited and nervous!!!



Oh they are BEAUTIFUL! I was thinking of maybe getting one too, to DIY them into the Tsars - 







I think that should be relatively easy to make, just strass the heels and find a fake flower corsage that you can glue/sew across the toes! 

1. As for the quantity, it's still a bit hit and miss for me so I can't help you with that
2. Yes, I would say definitely mix the sizes up!! I think it adds a lot of depth to the sparkle..
3. Personally, I prefer the Jet on lace.. this is because I want the lace to be the focus and the sparkle is just to add a little contrast. This is why I went with Jet instead of Jet Hematite for my Clic Clacs. I could have gone and made them into this:






But, I don't really like the contrast of the grey shine against the stark, black lace. This is my personal preference though!! They are beautiful, as they were made originally.

4. I've never tried GemTac, but from my reading, I think E6000 works better on patent? The other more experienced ladies can probably advise you on this. E6000 is stringy and takes a bit of getting used to, but it's great!



Dianabanana12 said:


> One more question actually if you dont mind  ..... You know how you said, 1 gross outlining the heels in maybe ss10's wel, I have noticed that, girls outline them the entire shoefirst, with one size. I dont know if i like that so much, do you think it would be okay to outline it in all different sizes, or maybe just two different sizes, I feel like the outline makes the shoe look too perfect along the edges, versus all blending in. Do you always outline first in 1 size?



I line the sides of the shoes with 2 sizes - 7 and 9 and sometimes I throw in 12 in the mix. I don't really like the uniformity of just 1 size, but again, this is personal preference!



Dianabanana12 said:


> hi Thanks,
> I think Im confused though lol , what does the eraser do by wrapping it around the tip of the dotting tool? how would the crystal stick to the dotting tool?



I use blue tac stuck on top of a pen. It works perfectly!!!! And if I get glue onto the tip, I just move the blue tac around! 



bougainvillier said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-347.html#post22233527
> 
> it's here and here you go- a new pix
> View attachment 1773549



That's fantastic work!! They look gorgeous with just the heels strassed


----------



## KSGirl

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> great job! I also love the design of the shoe!



Thanks! They are seriously the most comfortable flats ever. I had them in black, and snagged a pair in bone. But thy were impossible to keep clean so I decided to strass them.

I  my Jimmy Choo flats. Like I am always hunting for a backup pair in black. Just in case! They have a little "flair" 

Btw, I love your iPad case!! Wicked!


----------



## loveglitzer

I strassed a small box-clutch to match my Cl´s ... and it has a little secret


----------



## loveglitzer

Can you read it? ... next photo will complete the statement  .... thanks for letting me share.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> I strassed a small box-clutch to match my Cl´s ... and it has a little secret



Gorgeous!!! Love me?!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Can you read it? ... next photo will complete the statement  .... thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



Cute! I admire your use of patterns. That's not my forte


----------



## Zoe Bradley

loveglitzer said:


> I strassed a small box-clutch to match my Cl´s ... and it has a little secret



Beautiful!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Hi guys!! so my crystals came in yesterday, and as soon as I got home last night at around  11 I started! ... Im so scared lol ... first of all I didnt think it would take SO LONG i stopped at 1:30am and didnt even have the whole heel done. 

So this is my problem, i dont know if im putting too much glue or what, but when you look close up I can see excess glue around the crystals. I dont want any spaces in mine, so I probably have to go back and fill in those tiny spots with 5ss but its still bugging me, do you think that means I am applying too much E600? I am putting a blob using a syrng, then flattening it out over a larger surface and applying the crystals. Maybe I shouldnt do that? I saw that from youtube videos. 

Also, surprisingly, I like the larger crystals so much better, the way they look and pick up light! 
Anyways heres an iphone pic of my progress, the other side of the heel you cant see in the picture is done ...


----------



## Speedah

This thread has exploded with super talented ladies!!!

I've done a few strass pairs myself but I've noticed there's a lot of new crystal colors out. Where are you getting your color cards? I have one from MJ trim that's a year or two old...


----------



## Dianabanana12

Speedah said:


> This thread has exploded with super talented ladies!!!
> 
> I've done a few strass pairs myself but I've noticed there's a lot of new crystal colors out. Where are you getting your color cards? I have one from MJ trim that's a year or two old...



dreamtime creations I think has some new colors.


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love me?!


Oh, thanks ... that was to easy? ... Yes, it´s a heart and the round arch of it goes into the m of me ... my husband hat to take a few pictures so you could probably see it. Would you have seen it without my hint ?? This bag will go with me tomorrow ... love it.


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Cute! I admire your use of patterns. That's not my forte


Hi Oaken, thank you - but guess what, I´m still practicing to strass closer together. Did a pair of pumps - BUT I can´t, I´m so scared to lose control. I mean I fear to use to much of one size on the shoe and not the same way on the other shoe, that freaks me out and the new pair wasn´t close at least - better, but not close  BUT, I think the sparkle is even better now.


----------



## loveglitzer

Zoe Bradley said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you !! That´s sweet.


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> Hi guys!! so my crystals came in yesterday, and as soon as I got home last night at around  11 I started! ... Im so scared lol ... first of all I didnt think it would take SO LONG i stopped at 1:30am and didnt even have the whole heel done.
> 
> So this is my problem, i dont know if im putting too much glue or what, but when you look close up I can see excess glue around the crystals. I dont want any spaces in mine, so I probably have to go back and fill in those tiny spots with 5ss but its still bugging me, do you think that means I am applying too much E600? I am putting a blob using a syrng, then flattening it out over a larger surface and applying the crystals. Maybe I shouldnt do that? I saw that from youtube videos.
> 
> Also, surprisingly, I like the larger crystals so much better, the way they look and pick up light!
> Anyways heres an iphone pic of my progress, the other side of the heel you cant see in the picture is done ...


Hi it looks great ... can´t see any gaps. I have read that we should not use to much glue. When I have to use E6000 (hate it) I use a syringe and to a line but right after that, I take a toothpick (wooden) to spread it out a little, than place the crystals. Maybe this helps a little.


----------



## Dianabanana12

loveglitzer said:


> Hi it looks great ... can´t see any gaps. I have read that we should not use to much glue. When I have to use E6000 (hate it) I use a syringe and to a line but right after that, I take a toothpick (wooden) to spread it out a little, than place the crystals. Maybe this helps a little.



Okay good, becuase thast what I have been doing, I think i used too much. But yes i officialy have a new hatred for E6000.... its so stringy and dries so fast and lumpy boo


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> Just finished these red, white and blue strass (no, not FOR Independence Day, but it just happened to work out that way )
> 
> Hot pink YoYo painted red and strassed in Light Siam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were black satin that I painted metallic blue and strassed in Capri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ivory Hyper Prive were painted silver and strassed in Moonlight.  The blue insole is the PERFECT pairing for the light blue iridescence that reflects off the special coating.  I am in LOVE with this color.  It's far more interesting and beautiful than clear crystal IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, just a little red, white and blue festive fun.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!




Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Speedah

Dianabanana12 said:


> dreamtime creations I think has some new colors.



Cool- thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!


^so pretty!




loveglitzer said:


> I strassed a small box-clutch to match my Cl´s ... and it has a little secret


^it's beautiful!  I see "me"




Dianabanana12 said:


> Hi guys!! so my crystals came in yesterday, and as soon as I got home last night at around  11 I started! ... Im so scared lol ... first of all I didnt think it would take SO LONG i stopped at 1:30am and didnt even have the whole heel done.


^looking great so far


----------



## loveglitzer

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's beautiful!  I see "me"
> 
> 
> 
> ^looking great so far


Thank you frick&frack ... before the me is a heart in freestyle


----------



## Mingx2

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!



This is so beautiful, it makes me want to buy a pair of cl flats.  You are so creative and the shoes look spectacular!  Love it!!


----------



## KSGirl

Mingx2 said:
			
		

> This is so beautiful, it makes me want to buy a pair of cl flats.  You are so creative and the shoes look spectacular!  Love it!!



Thank you! But these aren't CL.(Jimmy Choo) I am working on remedying that ASAP though!


----------



## Dianabanana12

So .... 1,728 crystals later, I ran out and completed 1 shoe! I totally under estimated how many I needed.... of the 1,728 theres probably 50-100 5ss left! Everything else is gone, literally to the last crystal! And thats not even a full shoe, the patent part of my shoe was only the heel and part of the top back portion of the shoe! My cell phone is dead right now and who knows where my camera is, so I will take a picture later. 

I love them!!!! It came out so good! I mean, close up or under a microscope its obviously not perfect some excess glue, but for the most part there isnt really any gaps..

So now I have to order more!! I ordered & used: 

2 gross- 9ss
2 gross- 10ss
2 gross- 12ss
3 gross- 5 ss
2 gross- 7 ss
1/2 gross- 16ss
1/2 gross- 20 ss


----------



## ColdSteel

This thread is making Me want to straws my sorta scuffed up gold ballerinettes! I was having lunch with my mom today and showed her some of the gorgeous handiwork in this thread and she is amazed! I will practice on the heels of a pair of nude Jimmy Choo Lilacs one of my cats so lovingly decided to nibble on. She loves paper and receipts  but she just had to treat herself to filet mignon! I will get to ordering sometime this week! I can't wait!

The ballerinettes were a fabulous consignment store find, along with the choos. The Loubies had tiny scuffs here and there but I wear them so much. The Choos were near perfect except for a spot where the stitching came out on the right heel.


----------



## Dianabanana12

So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ... 

I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours? 

2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss

Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ I think you did a great job. Jet is a tricky stone, it'll show excess glue like no other.


----------



## Dianabanana12

One more thing I have to share with everyone, I remember reading on here, the post was probably old, but regardless...It was my first time ordering from dreamtime creations, but I remember reading about them on here before I chose them, I saw that someone said they were being shorted the # of crystals ... lol So when I ordered in the notes section, I warned them NOT to short me crystals because I would count them, althought I had no plans on actually counting them .... I just saw this on my order form lol .....


----------



## bougainvillier

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more thing I have to share with everyone, I remember reading on here, the post was probably old, but regardless...It was my first time ordering from dreamtime creations, but I remember reading about them on here before I chose them, I saw that someone said they were being shorted the # of crystals ... lol So when I ordered in the notes section, I warned them NOT to short me crystals because I would count them, althought I had no plans on actually counting them .... I just saw this on my order form lol .....



HAHAHA this is very funny! And great job done so far!


----------



## Dianabanana12

bougainvillier said:


> HAHAHA this is very funny! And great job done so far!



Thanks!! They look a million times better in person than in the picture, i just keep staring at them they are amazing and the sun came out for a little so i ran to it with my shoe hahahaha it looks SO good..thanks for all your tips


----------



## Popsicool

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more thing I have to share with everyone, I remember reading on here, the post was probably old, but regardless...It was my first time ordering from dreamtime creations, but I remember reading about them on here before I chose them, I saw that someone said they were being shorted the # of crystals ... lol So when I ordered in the notes section, I warned them NOT to short me crystals because I would count them, althought I had no plans on actually counting them .... I just saw this on my order form lol .....



Haha, that is brilliant!!!! Thanks for posting that - I ordered from them recently and was also worried about it but not really interested in counting them 

Your shoes are looking amazing btw, love Jet!


----------



## brittany729

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!


Really nice job!


----------



## brittany729

Dianabanana12 said:


> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....


Very nice.  You work very fast!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Popsicool said:


> Haha, that is brilliant!!!! Thanks for posting that - I ordered from them recently and was also worried about it but not really interested in counting them
> 
> Your shoes are looking amazing btw, love Jet!



lol thats funny right?! I didnt even see it until just now when i was cleaning my work space up hahaha ... I laughed so hard and had to share 

Thanks! Yeah Jet looks amazing and I think was the best choice for the lace in this shoe. ...

BTW thanks for the correction on the S&D thread! I thought all MBB were 150, but in the description I thought i said 140, so i "edited" the post haha ... thats a good price on MBB though, especially on ebay!


----------



## Dianabanana12

brittany729 said:


> Very nice.  You work very fast!



Thanks! 

Yeah I do work fast, I do everything fast in life hahaha its funny, I get that all the time, even at work and stuff, i dont know if thats good or bad lol ...

I think the tools I had helped! I got a "pick me up" pen off ebay with tacky, that helped too, but in the end i think i liked the wax stick a bit better, The only think i kicked myself for not getting, was the 'magic tray" which makes all the crystals go right size up, so you dont have to flip them around, I feel like i would have done it in 1/2 the time if i didnt hav to keep moving them around to get them right side up!!


----------



## rehana

loveglitzer said:


> I strassed a small box-clutch to match my Cl´s ... and it has a little secret


ooh where did you find the clutch? ive been thinking of starting with strassing a clutch to ee how I do before moving on to shoes...

and for that, im kind of a pansy and can't wear heels too high...should i consider strassing simples or ron rons or is that just a waste.


----------



## ColdSteel

I want to strass my ballerinettes so I definitely don't think simples or Ron Rons are a waste!


----------



## brittany729

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I do work fast, I do everything fast in life hahaha its funny, I get that all the time, even at work and stuff, i dont know if thats good or bad lol ...
> 
> I think the tools I had helped! I got a "pick me up" pen off ebay with tacky, that helped too, but in the end i think i liked the wax stick a bit better, The only think i kicked myself for not getting, was the 'magic tray" which makes all the crystals go right size up, so you dont have to flip them around, I feel like i would have done it in 1/2 the time if i didnt hav to keep moving them around to get them right side up!!


I should send you my VPs I've been working on for 4 months!  Using Volcano and they will be gorgeous when I finish, except... the crystals now have a layer of dust collecting on them


----------



## Dianabanana12

brittany729 said:


> I should send you my VPs I've been working on for 4 months!  Using Volcano and they will be gorgeous when I finish, except... the crystals now have a layer of dust collecting on them



Oh my goodness 4 months lol ... i was so eager to finish it and see what it looked like so i think that made me rush hahaha


----------



## 05_sincere

Dianabanana12 said:


> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....



These look great...I think I need to start another project


----------



## Dianabanana12

05_sincere said:


> These look great...I think I need to start another project



Thanks! Its so hard to photograph it becuase it just looks so much better in person!! .... I am already ready for another project, I want to do an entire shoe, something comfy enough to wear out all night on a night out, maybe pigalle 100's so i will be keeping an eye out on ebay, i think i want to do volcano


----------



## 05_sincere

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks! Its so hard to photograph it becuase it just looks so much better in person!! .... I am already ready for another project, I want to do an entire shoe, something comfy enough to wear out all night on a night out, maybe pigalle 100's so i will be keeping an eye out on ebay, i think i want to do volcano



yes volcano is amazing I did my ron ron in volcano and I love them the color is amazing.....IRL


----------



## rehana

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> I want to strass my ballerinettes so I definitely don't think simples or Ron Rons are a waste!



Thanks! I want to find flats to strass too. So much creativity on this thread! I love it.


----------



## ColdSteel

rehana said:
			
		

> Thanks! I want to find flats to strass too. So much creativity on this thread! I love it.



I am thinking jonquil or volcano. Does volcano work over gold? I am so excited! Strass that is all my hard work!


----------



## Dianabanana12

ColdSteel said:


> I am thinking jonquil or volcano. Does volcano work over gold? I am so excited! Strass that is all my hard work!



I personally think volcano would look really good with a gold shoe... i actually think someone did gold flats with volcano, search through the thread it looked good

These are gold Rolandos with volcano http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-252.html#post20549845


----------



## ColdSteel

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> I personally think volcano would look really good with a gold shoe... i actually think someone did gold flats with volcano, search through the thread it looked good
> 
> These are gold Rolandos with volcano http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-252.html#post20549845



I am sold! I will have to look back in the thread and figure out how much to order. I would like a mix of sizes as I like that look a lot.


----------



## Dianabanana12

ColdSteel said:


> I am sold! I will have to look back in the thread and figure out how much to order. I would like a mix of sizes as I like that look a lot.



Yeah I did a whole mix of different sizes, personally though, i liked the bigger sizes, over 12ss, thats just my opinion in the newer shaped stone, it looks better because its point and reflects more light, but for sure a mix of sizes looks awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you frick&frack ... before the me is a heart in freestyle


^I went back & looked.  LOVE IT!!!




Dianabanana12 said:


> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....


^they look fantastic so far!  I love jet so very very much.  I do think they look best with that lace...neither takes away from the other.




Dianabanana12 said:


> One more thing I have to share with everyone, I remember reading on here, the post was probably old, but regardless...It was my first time ordering from dreamtime creations, but I remember reading about them on here before I chose them, I saw that someone said they were being shorted the # of crystals ... lol So when I ordered in the notes section, I warned them NOT to short me crystals because I would count them, althought I had no plans on actually counting them .... I just saw this on my order form lol .....


^:giggles: well, glad to see that they found & eliminated the problem


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi am going to order volcano crystal for my bianca gold size 36. Can anyone pls teach me  how many gross I need to buy/ each size 20, 16, 12 and 7? I am confused. 
I have check dream creation. But if you know where is chesper to buy, pls help me.
My shoes are patent, so which glue is best ?
Thank you lovely lady


----------



## Mi_Lan

Dianabanana12 said:


> So ...
> 
> So now I have to order more!! I ordered & used:
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss
> 2 gross- 10ss
> 2 gross- 12ss
> 3 gross- 5 ss
> 2 gross- 7 ss
> 1/2 gross- 16ss
> 1/2 gross- 20 ss



hi can you let me know 1 gross is 144 or 1440 crystals?


----------



## Dianabanana12

Mi_Lan said:


> hi can you let me know 1 gross is 144 or 1440 crystals?



1 gross is 144 crystals...I wish it was 1,440! lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi am going to order volcano crystal for my bianca gold size 36. Can anyone pls teach me  how many gross I need to buy/ each size 20, 16, 12 and 7? I am confused.
> I have check dream creation. But if you know where is chesper to buy, pls help me.
> My shoes are patent, so which glue is best ?
> Thank you lovely lady



From the advice others have gave me, it seems that e6000 is the best to use for patent, but its not easy to work with, i used it, it dries fast, and gets very stringy.... anyways, for my shoe, which you can see pictures of above, i used about 1700 crystals, and that was only for 1 heel and 1 part of the top. I ran out and couldnt even start the second pair! So you will need at least 5-6 times that depending on sizes, i got all different sizes 5,7,9,10,12,16,20. You probably wont use as many of the 16 or 20 , the 5 are very tiny, so you will use them as fillers. I would say 10 and 12 were my favorite size and what i wanted to use the most of 16 and 20 are big so you would probably just want to scatter it around. you can always order more. Also, i found that dreamtime creations seemed to be the cheapest! let me know if you find cheaper!

Oh also, on dreamtime creations, I would recommend buying the package they have of syringes and wax sticks. The syrnge is used to spred the glue and the wax sticks pick up the crystals really good I think its only 8 bucks or so. I'd also get the magic tray, you put the crystals in it and shake it around and it helps make them all riht side up so you dont have to flip them one by one.... let me know if you cant find the package im talking about with the syringes you can probably just type in syringe in the search. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Dianabanana12 said:


> From the advice others have gave me, it seems that e6000 is the best to use for patent, but its not easy to work with, i used it, it dries fast, and gets very stringy.... anyways, for my shoe, which you can see pictures of above, i used about 1700 crystals, and that was only for 1 heel and 1 part of the top. I ran out and couldnt even start the second pair! So you will need at least 5-6 times that depending on sizes, i got all different sizes 5,7,9,10,12,16,20. You probably wont use as many of the 16 or 20 , the 5 are very tiny, so you will use them as fillers. I would say 10 and 12 were my favorite size and what i wanted to use the most of 16 and 20 are big so you would probably just want to scatter it around. you can always order more. Also, i found that dreamtime creations seemed to be the cheapest! let me know if you find cheaper!
> 
> Oh also, on dreamtime creations, I would recommend buying the package they have of syringes and wax sticks. The syrnge is used to spred the glue and the wax sticks pick up the crystals really good I think its only 8 bucks or so. I'd also get the magic tray, you put the crystals in it and shake it around and it helps make them all riht side up so you dont have to flip them one by one.... let me know if you cant find the package im talking about with the syringes you can probably just type in syringe in the search.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Oh thank you darling, you are so kind!
I just order: 
10 gross ss5
10 gross ss7
20 gross ss10
20 gross ss12
5 gross ss16
4 gross ss20.
Do you think it will be ok? I will leave the US next few days so have to buy them in 1 time. If you ladies think I am willing run out of crystal, Pls warn me 
I can't find the magic tray, can you give me a link? I only found the package, guess it will be helpful.

 Thank you darling!


----------



## rock_girl

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....



Amazing...they look so sparkly!! Great job.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Mi_Lan said:


> Oh thank you darling, you are so kind!
> I just order:
> 10 gross ss5
> 10 gross ss7
> 20 gross ss10
> 20 gross ss12
> 5 gross ss16
> 4 gross ss20.
> Do you think it will be ok? I will leave the US next few days so have to buy them in 1 time. If you ladies think I am willing run out of crystal, Pls warn me
> I can't find the magic tray, can you give me a link? I only found the package, guess it will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you darling!



That sounds like more than enough! Hopefully it all works out, rather have extra than less! http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/product/24253/triangle-sorting-tray24253/ theres the magic tray! looks like its only .75 cents I am planning on buying one for each size crystal beacause i watched a tutorial of it on youtube, and you cant put a lot of crystals on there... might as well get 5 at that price..


----------



## Mi_Lan

Dianabanana12 said:


> That sounds like more than enough! Hopefully it all works out, rather have extra than less! http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/product/24253/triangle-sorting-tray24253/ theres the magic tray! looks like its only .75 cents I am planning on buying one for each size crystal beacause i watched a tutorial of it on youtube, and you cant put a lot of crystals on there... might as well get 5 at that price..



Yes I also thougt rather extra than less. But it is quite pricy .Anw, I Just order all you preferred.thank you again and hope your project will be perfect darling


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....



So gorgeous!!! You did a fantastic job!  Are you going to just strass the heels or will you be transforming them into the Tsars??  

BTW - you know what I've accidentally found? I'm not sure how to explain this but will try. I'm strassing them on brown craft paper and have a pile of different sized crystals lying on the craft paper. Now, the paper doesn't lie exactly flat on the table but if I gently thump my fist on the table, the craft paper actually moves the crystals to the right way up! It's brilliant!!! 

I'm still waiting on more crystals to finish my Clic Clac booties.. it's been 3 weeks and I'm impatient to finish them!! 

In the meantime, I've also started on my rose gold VPs - I'm strassing them with light peach crystals. Finished one shoe and the heel and back of the other, but ran out of crystals again! doh


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> So gorgeous!!! You did a fantastic job!  Are you going to just strass the heels or will you be transforming them into the Tsars??
> 
> BTW - you know what I've accidentally found? I'm not sure how to explain this but will try. I'm strassing them on brown craft paper and have a pile of different sized crystals lying on the craft paper. Now, the paper doesn't lie exactly flat on the table but if I gently thump my fist on the table, the craft paper actually moves the crystals to the right way up! It's brilliant!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on more crystals to finish my Clic Clac booties.. it's been 3 weeks and I'm impatient to finish them!!
> 
> In the meantime, I've also started on my rose gold VPs - I'm strassing them with light peach crystals. Finished one shoe and the heel and back of the other, but ran out of crystals again! doh


 

Thanks!! I havnt decided yet, I love the way the Tsars look! The picture I attached, kills me its so beautiful. But im worried that I wouldnt be able to find as many things to wear them with if i put the flowers on it...Im also still deciding if i am going to strass the front part near the peep toe....hmmm im going to have to try that craft paper trick! I saw tutorials on the magical tray, it looks good, but it only works if there isnt that many crystals in it....I want to do a pair of VP's so bad!! I cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thanks!! I havnt decided yet, I love the way the Tsars look! The picture I attached, kills me its so beautiful. But im worried that I wouldnt be able to find as many things to wear them with if i put the flowers on it...Im also still deciding if i am going to strass the front part near the peep toe....hmmm im going to have to try that craft paper trick! I saw tutorials on the magical tray, it looks good, but it only works if there isnt that many crystals in it....I want to do a pair of VP's so bad!! I cant wait to see them!!!



Yes that's exactly what I had in mind! Soooo unbelievably stunning! Maybe instead of superglue-ing or sewing the flowers on the lace part of the shoes itself, you can superglue a brooch backing onto the flowers so you can wear them with/without the flowers depending on what you feel like? Not sure if it might cause a tear on the lace though... so you probably have to be careful about that   OR google "shoe clips" for some ideas.

The brown craft paper - I just used an old craft paper bag like this:

artik.com/Images/bags_peper/craft/paper_bag_2966.jpg

I didn't want to get glue all over my desk and the paper bag was the best thing I could find to use as backing. I just tore the sides and laid it flat on my desk, and it comes with automatic crystal flipping quality to it with a bit of minor thumping every now and then. Win! 

I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)

And like what the other more experienced DIYers have said, I'm also happy to add that they don't show as much excess glue like the Jet (or maybe I've just gotten used to strassing!)


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> Yes that's exactly what I had in mind! Soooo unbelievably stunning! Maybe instead of superglue-ing or sewing the flowers on the lace part of the shoes itself, you can superglue a brooch backing onto the flowers so you can wear them with/without the flowers depending on what you feel like? Not sure if it might cause a tear on the lace though... so you probably have to be careful about that  OR google "shoe clips" for some ideas.
> 
> The brown craft paper - I just used an old craft paper bag like this:
> 
> artik.com/Images/bags_peper/craft/paper_bag_2966.jpg
> 
> I didn't want to get glue all over my desk and the paper bag was the best thing I could find to use as backing. I just tore the sides and laid it flat on my desk, and it comes with automatic crystal flipping quality to it with a bit of minor thumping every now and then. Win!
> 
> I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)
> 
> And like what the other more experienced DIYers have said, I'm also happy to add that they don't show as much excess glue like the Jet (or maybe I've just gotten used to strassing!)


 
oohhhh!! Shoe clips is such a good idea! Mabye I can do that! 

Oh and I love love love the way they look so far! And thats good about the glue part! I think the good thing is that unless they are right up to your face, you cant see the excess glue, so it wont take away from the beauty or shine of the shoes. Hopefully no one ever sticks their face so closely to my shoe....EVER hahah that would be creepy!!! Unless someone with a shoe fetish really wants to, then they could buy me all the CL I want hahahaha 

Im already plotting my next project in my head lol ... I want to to pigalles as potpourri so badly with the spikes and strass, but I dont think they would look as good on 100's and I cant walk in 120's so im also considering pigalle platos 120? with the platform i could probably walk in it easier, but i dont know if that would look weird? Did CL ever do the PPlato in potpourri? I dont think so right? 

hmm ill have to google see if i can find any one that did this..... 

cant wait to see your finished project!!!


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> oohhhh!! Shoe clips is such a good idea! Mabye I can do that!
> 
> Oh and I love love love the way they look so far! And thats good about the glue part! I think the good thing is that unless they are right up to your face, you cant see the excess glue, so it wont take away from the beauty or shine of the shoes. Hopefully no one ever sticks their face so closely to my shoe....EVER hahah that would be creepy!!! Unless someone with a shoe fetish really wants to, then they could buy me all the CL I want hahahaha
> 
> Im already plotting my next project in my head lol ... I want to to pigalles as potpourri so badly with the spikes and strass, but I dont think they would look as good on 100's and I cant walk in 120's so im also considering pigalle platos 120? with the platform i could probably walk in it easier, but i dont know if that would look weird? Did CL ever do the PPlato in potpourri? I dont think so right?
> 
> hmm ill have to google see if i can find any one that did this.....
> 
> cant wait to see your finished project!!!



Yes I think you should do it - at least you have the options there! 

LOL yeah the excess glue is not too bad I think. Well a post that I found on google says that you can use cooking oil to remove excess glue but I'm not sure if I'm game enough to try that! Maybe if I have some spare crystals when I'm done, then I'll test it out. I'll definitely keep you updated 

Yes I think the Pigalilli Potpourris were released as Plato 140s:

luxuryden.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/img_1443.jpg

That would be just AMAZING to do. 

Thanks for your comment on my VP! I haven't got around to ordering my Light Peach crystals as I'm waiting for my Jet ones to arrive first just in case I need to order more Jet, but strassing that one shoe took me a day so hopefully it wouldn't be too far off completion.

I'm also already plotting my next project(s)!!  I would really love to do: 

- Ron Rons or Biancas in Light Siam (Dorothy shoes!)
- Something in Volcano. Ideally I would love to do Pigalle 120s but considering it took me 2 years to find the black patent Pigalle 120s in my size, I'm not sure if I should find another style to strass in the meantime!
- Lady Claudes in Moonlight or Crystal or AB as wedding shoes


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> Yes I think you should do it - at least you have the options there!
> 
> LOL yeah the excess glue is not too bad I think. Well a post that I found on google says that you can use cooking oil to remove excess glue but I'm not sure if I'm game enough to try that! Maybe if I have some spare crystals when I'm done, then I'll test it out. I'll definitely keep you updated
> 
> Yes I think the Pigalilli Potpourris were released as Plato 140s:
> 
> luxuryden.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/img_1443.jpg
> 
> That would be just AMAZING to do.
> 
> Thanks for your comment on my VP! I haven't got around to ordering my Light Peach crystals as I'm waiting for my Jet ones to arrive first just in case I need to order more Jet, but strassing that one shoe took me a day so hopefully it wouldn't be too far off completion.
> 
> I'm also already plotting my next project(s)!!  I would really love to do:
> 
> - Ron Rons or Biancas in Light Siam (Dorothy shoes!)
> - Something in Volcano. Ideally I would love to do Pigalle 120s but considering it took me 2 years to find the black patent Pigalle 120s in my size, I'm not sure if I should find another style to strass in the meantime!
> - Lady Claudes in Moonlight or Crystal or AB as wedding shoes


 

OMG you did that all in one day, now thats talent!!! lol ... What do you use to pick the crystals up? Or what do you think is best, because you must fill me in on your teqnique if your getting shoes done in a day lol ... do you slap glue on a small section and place crystals on that way? I wanted to do that but anytime i tried to do a biggeer section stupid E6000 would dry up on me!! I bought a "pick me up" pen on ebay with tacky on oneside, it was really good, but I prefered the cheap little wax sticks, they picked up the crystals so good, and didnt hold the crystal back, sometimes i found the tacky would be a little stronger than the glue, so the wax stick was better in that sense....

now i feel better that the PP was in potpourri, it looks amazing, i wil now be on a hunt for pigalle platos 120s lol ... and 2 years?!!? what size do you wear?


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> OMG you did that all in one day, now thats talent!!! lol ... What do you use to pick the crystals up? Or what do you think is best, because you must fill me in on your teqnique if your getting shoes done in a day lol ... do you slap glue on a small section and place crystals on that way? I wanted to do that but anytime i tried to do a biggeer section stupid E6000 would dry up on me!! I bought a "pick me up" pen on ebay with tacky on oneside, it was really good, but I prefered the cheap little wax sticks, they picked up the crystals so good, and didnt hold the crystal back, sometimes i found the tacky would be a little stronger than the glue, so the wax stick was better in that sense....
> 
> now i feel better that the PP was in potpourri, it looks amazing, i wil now be on a hunt for pigalle platos 120s lol ... and 2 years?!!? what size do you wear?



Hehe yes the VP (one full shoe + heel and 1/2 of the back of the other shoe) took me a day to finish - I think a total of 10hours while watching movies on my laptop 

I applied the E6000 with a small paint brush, approx 1" x 1" area. I use a simple pen with blue tac stuck at the end of the pen and I just pick up the crystals that way and dot them quickly on the glue-d area. I love the blue tac because every time I accidentally get glue on the blue tac, all I do is just mould it to a different cone shape. That way I can also adjust how small the tip I want it to be to pick up the 5s. Does it make sense?? The blue tac was also another accidental "genius" find of mine. Living in a place with not much access to crafty stores (or maybe I just don't know where to look....) made me improvise a lot. As my crystals had already arrived and I couldn't find a wax stick to purchase locally.. I was impatient to start so I decided to try the blue tac method and to be honest I'm really happy with it.

Well after 2 years and purchasing 2 wrong sizes which are in high demand (34 and 35), I finally figured out that I'm a 34.5 in Pigalle 120s. Every time they are listed on NAP, they are always sold out before I could even blink! 

What crystals are you planning to use for your PPs when you get them?


----------



## gel526

Does anyone have any before and after photos of "unshining" their patent leather CL's? I really want to "un patent" a pair of etriers I have and I've read acetone will do the trick but would like to actually see a before and after!


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> Hehe yes the VP (one full shoe + heel and 1/2 of the back of the other shoe) took me a day to finish - I think a total of 10hours while watching movies on my laptop
> 
> I applied the E6000 with a small paint brush, approx 1" x 1" area. I use a simple pen with blue tac stuck at the end of the pen and I just pick up the crystals that way and dot them quickly on the glue-d area. I love the blue tac because every time I accidentally get glue on the blue tac, all I do is just mould it to a different cone shape. That way I can also adjust how small the tip I want it to be to pick up the 5s. Does it make sense?? The blue tac was also another accidental "genius" find of mine. Living in a place with not much access to crafty stores (or maybe I just don't know where to look....) made me improvise a lot. As my crystals had already arrived and I couldn't find a wax stick to purchase locally.. I was impatient to start so I decided to try the blue tac method and to be honest I'm really happy with it.
> 
> Well after 2 years and purchasing 2 wrong sizes which are in high demand (34 and 35), I finally figured out that I'm a 34.5 in Pigalle 120s. Every time they are listed on NAP, they are always sold out before I could even blink!
> 
> What crystals are you planning to use for your PPs when you get them?


 

well thats not fair, I thought you were going to have some super sercret method haha you basically do it the same way as me... just a lot faster lol .... very creative though haha ... I am going to try the paint brush thing, maybe that will be better, all ive been doing now is blobbing glue with the syringe, then spreading it with the edge of that tacky pen i got, because it has a pointer for sepearting crystals! 

Oh and I have NO IDEA what color to do the pp when i get them! I will have to do some research and look through some pics, I think i am going to order a color char from dreamtime creations when i order my jet crystals..s.peaking of... i should probably go do that haha ... maybe its because your feet are so small you have less work to do! :lolots: you must luck out on sales and stuff though right?


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> So had the chance to take some pics, this is no flash, its kind of cloudy outside so I couldnt get any sunlight either but its still fairly bright out ...
> 
> I ordered & used (with about 50-100 5ss left) approx 1,700 crystals: I havnt wiped it down or anything, theres some spots on there left from the wax stick I was using, what do you guys wipe it down with?! Also, because of E6000 I have littly stringy things of glue in some spaces, any suggestions? So I started Friday night for about 2-3 hours, then worked on it again for a couple hours saturday day and then finished Saturday night. I lost track because I stopped and started a lot, but maybe 8 hours?
> 
> 2 gross- 9ss, 2 gross- 10ss, 2 gross- 12ss, 3 gross- 5 ss, 2 gross- 7 ss, 1/2 gross- 16ss, 1/2 gross- 20 ss
> 
> Sooooo...what do you guys think? Be honest! I think i used too much glue lol ... but I'm super happy with the results for my first time ever strassing, especially me, not a very patient girl haha ....


BEAUTIFUL .... they look stunning. I don´t see any glue so you should not be afraid. They really sparkle and I really like the way jet picks up the light. Your pair will look fantastic.


----------



## loveglitzer

Dianabanana12 said:


> One more thing I have to share with everyone, I remember reading on here, the post was probably old, but regardless...It was my first time ordering from dreamtime creations, but I remember reading about them on here before I chose them, I saw that someone said they were being shorted the # of crystals ... lol So when I ordered in the notes section, I warned them NOT to short me crystals because I would count them, althought I had no plans on actually counting them .... I just saw this on my order form lol .....


oh boy, never thought of counting before. But I would be p***** if I wouldn´t get what I paid for. They have to trust there workers ...


----------



## loveglitzer

rehana said:


> ooh where did you find the clutch? ive been thinking of starting with strassing a clutch to ee how I do before moving on to shoes...
> 
> and for that, im kind of a pansy and can't wear heels too high...should i consider strassing simples or ron rons or is that just a waste.


Hi, I got the clutch on the run ... saw them (in Germany) and took EIGHT of them ... just in case I need something to strass 

I love my strassed CL´s ... and wear them - only with my husband, bc my friends think I am over the top, going crazy with that sparkling thing and buying crystals for SHOES ... so when I´m with my friends, I only take one of my clutches ... I place it on my lap and enjoy every sparkle .... this way it is easier for my friends to handle my sparkling "thing".

If you love your CL´s and like to wear them on special occasions to make yourself feel pretty and all dressed up - go for it. You will enjoy them even when your not wearing them day and night ..., if it´s only the sparkle and you most of the time prefer other shoes, then go for a clutch to get yourself the very special Accessoire -  but thats just the way I see it. Good luck and let us know what you wanna do.


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Yes that's exactly what I had in mind! Soooo unbelievably stunning! Maybe instead of superglue-ing or sewing the flowers on the lace part of the shoes itself, you can superglue a brooch backing onto the flowers so you can wear them with/without the flowers depending on what you feel like? Not sure if it might cause a tear on the lace though... so you probably have to be careful about that   OR google "shoe clips" for some ideas.
> 
> The brown craft paper - I just used an old craft paper bag like this:
> 
> artik.com/Images/bags_peper/craft/paper_bag_2966.jpg
> 
> I didn't want to get glue all over my desk and the paper bag was the best thing I could find to use as backing. I just tore the sides and laid it flat on my desk, and it comes with automatic crystal flipping quality to it with a bit of minor thumping every now and then. Win!
> 
> I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)
> 
> And like what the other more experienced DIYers have said, I'm also happy to add that they don't show as much excess glue like the Jet (or maybe I've just gotten used to strassing!)


this looks like a glass-shoe ... so beautiful. Do you wear them?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Yes that's exactly what I had in mind! Soooo unbelievably stunning! Maybe instead of superglue-ing or sewing the flowers on the lace part of the shoes itself, you can superglue a brooch backing onto the flowers so you can wear them with/without the flowers depending on what you feel like? Not sure if it might cause a tear on the lace though... so you probably have to be careful about that   OR google "shoe clips" for some ideas.
> 
> The brown craft paper - I just used an old craft paper bag like this:
> 
> artik.com/Images/bags_peper/craft/paper_bag_2966.jpg
> 
> I didn't want to get glue all over my desk and the paper bag was the best thing I could find to use as backing. I just tore the sides and laid it flat on my desk, and it comes with automatic crystal flipping quality to it with a bit of minor thumping every now and then. Win!
> 
> I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)
> 
> And like what the other more experienced DIYers have said, I'm also happy to add that they don't show as much excess glue like the Jet (or maybe I've just gotten used to strassing!)



looks amazing! Did you change the background at all? I'm going to start strassing a pair in Light Peach soon and still deciding on background color... 

Can't believe you did that all in one day! I've strassed over 30 pairs of shoes and it still takes me days to finish haha


----------



## Dianabanana12

dirtyaddiction said:


> looks amazing! Did you change the background at all? I'm going to start strassing a pair in Light Peach soon and still deciding on background color...
> 
> Can't believe you did that all in one day! I've strassed over 30 pairs of shoes and it still takes me days to finish haha



Right?! Can you believe it, 10 hours she said, she's like the strassing queen hahaha


----------



## ColdSteel

I sense an ABBA remix...

How is the durability of strassed shoes? I would probably wear mine often!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it. 
TIA.


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)
> 
> And like what the other more experienced DIYers have said, I'm also happy to add that they don't show as much excess glue like the Jet (or maybe I've just gotten used to strassing!)


^what a lovely color!  looking great so far.




CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.


^great job for your first strassing project!


----------



## Dianabanana12

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Wow you did a beautiful job!!! what kind of glue did you use, it looks so perfect.... I love it, how long did it take, and do you know how many gross you used?


----------



## Dessye

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Wow!  Your first strassing job?? Holy :censor:!!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



These are incredible. Congrats, they turned out great!!!


----------



## rock_girl

evanescent said:
			
		

> I took a quick pic on Instagram of my one crystallised VP (rose gold VP with light peach crystals) last week, but I don't think it does justice to how much this baby sparkles! Will take better pics when they are done, but I don't think they will be done in a month or so as the crystals are taking a looooong time to get here (I'm in Australia)



Your VPs are lovely!


----------



## rock_girl

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



This is your first pair...they are T.D.F.!! Gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Great job! They're fabulous


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> well thats not fair, I thought you were going to have some super sercret method haha you basically do it the same way as me... just a lot faster lol .... very creative though haha ... I am going to try the paint brush thing, maybe that will be better, all ive been doing now is blobbing glue with the syringe, then spreading it with the edge of that tacky pen i got, because it has a pointer for sepearting crystals!
> 
> Oh and I have NO IDEA what color to do the pp when i get them! I will have to do some research and look through some pics, I think i am going to order a color char from dreamtime creations when i order my jet crystals..s.peaking of... i should probably go do that haha ... maybe its because your feet are so small you have less work to do! :lolots: you must luck out on sales and stuff though right?



Haha no, no secret method, unfortunately!  When I spread the glue with the paint brush, I try to do it as evenly as possible.. so it probably saves me the time of having to go back to spread the glue with something else..

Yeah I think a lot of it has to do with having small feet!! Unfortunately not much luck in the sales department though, most of the time, my size is sold out even at full price! Oh well. I really really love the look of the Volcano pigalillis.. or even Fire Opal and Light Siam. But you'd be fine with any colour really, those crystals will sparkle regardless!!



loveglitzer said:


> this looks like a glass-shoe ... so beautiful. Do you wear them?



Thank you!! I haven't worn both my strassed shoes so far.. only because I've done just one full side each! I ran out of crystals and as soon as I've completed them I will definitely wear them out  Did I read somewhere that you're from Germany? Which part of Germany are you from? My boyfriend is from there too and I'll probably be moving there at the end of the year! So it's nice to meet you here 



dirtyaddiction said:


> looks amazing! Did you change the background at all? I'm going to start strassing a pair in Light Peach soon and still deciding on background color...
> 
> Can't believe you did that all in one day! I've strassed over 30 pairs of shoes and it still takes me days to finish haha



Thanks so much dirty! That's very encouraging indeed! I think I just work very fast.. hehe. You have to remember that that's just one shoe though on a motivated day! 2 pairs will probably take me days to finish too.

No I didn't change the background at all, the rose gold VPs that I have is truly the perfect canvas for light peach. I don't have original pics of the shoes, but here's a pic of what it looks like before, courtesy of Misstake7198 from the reference thread.

http://tpfattach.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1226623&stc=1&d=1287080207



Dianabanana12 said:


> Right?! Can you believe it, 10 hours she said, she's like the strassing queen hahaha



I'm nowhere near that title! Just very dedicated and had a free day that day so I just kept going.. and going... and going... 



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Those are simply AMAZING!!!!  You did such a fabulous job for your first try!



frick&frack said:


> ^what a lovely color!  looking great so far.



Thank you!! At first I couldn't decide whether to use Silk crystals or Light Peach but I'm glad I went with the latter instead, as it's a little more vibrant than Silk.



rock_girl said:


> Your VPs are lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Oh! Those heels are so so gorgeous!


----------



## loveglitzer

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.


wow .... awesome! That was a lot of work and you did prefer the smaller crystals. You have stunning shoes ... I would never be able to walk in thoese


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Haha no, no secret method, unfortunately!  When I spread the glue with the paint brush, I try to do it as evenly as possible.. so it probably saves me the time of having to go back to spread the glue with something else..
> 
> Yeah I think a lot of it has to do with having small feet!! Unfortunately not much luck in the sales department though, most of the time, my size is sold out even at full price! Oh well. I really really love the look of the Volcano pigalillis.. or even Fire Opal and Light Siam. But you'd be fine with any colour really, those crystals will sparkle regardless!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I haven't worn both my strassed shoes so far.. only because I've done just one full side each! I ran out of crystals and as soon as I've completed them I will definitely wear them out  Did I read somewhere that you're from Germany? Which part of Germany are you from? My boyfriend is from there too and I'll probably be moving there at the end of the year! So it's nice to meet you here
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much dirty! That's very encouraging indeed! I think I just work very fast.. hehe. You have to remember that that's just one shoe though on a motivated day! 2 pairs will probably take me days to finish too.
> 
> No I didn't change the background at all, the rose gold VPs that I have is truly the perfect canvas for light peach. I don't have original pics of the shoes, but here's a pic of what it looks like before, courtesy of Misstake7198 from the reference thread.
> 
> http://tpfattach.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1226623&stc=1&d=1287080207
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near that title! Just very dedicated and had a free day that day so I just kept going.. and going... and going...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are simply AMAZING!!!!  You did such a fabulous job for your first try!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! At first I couldn't decide whether to use Silk crystals or Light Peach but I'm glad I went with the latter instead, as it's a little more vibrant than Silk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, that is cool ... I´m from the south (Bavaria) - where is he from? And where are you both going to find your new home? You should choose a big city to wear your Cl´s, as german women hardly know them   ... don´t know the price of CL in Australia but in Germany it´s kind of hard to get any and in the right size. I kind a think this is to funny, bc France and the famous Christian Louboutin is quite near ...


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

frick&frack said:


> ^what a lovely color!  looking great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ^great job for your first strassing project!


Thank you so Much 
I"ve strassed before on clothing and cell phone cases but this is my first on Shoes


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

frick&frack said:


> ^what a lovely color!  looking great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ^great job for your first strassing project!


Thank you so Much 
I"ve strassed before on clothing and cell phone cases but this is my first on Shoes


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

loveglitzer said:


> wow .... awesome! That was a lot of work and you did prefer the smaller crystals. You have stunning shoes ... I would never be able to walk in thoese


Thank you so much Dianabanana, The glue was E6000.. I had to work in small sections since it dries rather quick. I used 20 Gross, 20 gross 7ss, 4 gross 9ss, 10 Gross 12ss, 5 gross 16ss and 5 gross 20ss
To be honest it took me forever to finish these:shame: I don't have an exact time frame since  I worked on them on my spare time or when I felt like so it is safe to say it took me weeks.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Dessye said:


> Wow!  Your first strassing job?? Holy :censor:!!!!


Hello Dessye, I've strassed before on phone cases and this is my first on shoes and it proved to be quite a challenge. The pattern is different. The Glue was very difficult to work with and it took forever. To be honest, there were several occasions I wanted to left them unfinished.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These are incredible. Congrats, they turned out great!!!


OMG! Thank you so much. It means a lot coming from you  Your work is amazing. 
When I grow up, I want to be like you kekeke


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

loveglitzer said:


> wow .... awesome! That was a lot of work and you did prefer the smaller crystals. You have stunning shoes ... I would never be able to walk in thoese


Thank you so much Loveglitzer, they are comfortable to wear even though they are sky high.


----------



## bitchychinky

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



Holy wow you did an amazing job!!
They look so flawless.  After strassing the Daff's, did you notice a change in the shoe weight?  I want to strass my Daff's, but Im scared s*&tless ahaha
Gosh Im at awe with them!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

*****ychinky said:


> Holy wow you did an amazing job!!
> They look so flawless.  After strassing the Daff's, did you notice a change in the shoe weight?  I want to strass my Daff's, but Im scared s*&tless ahaha
> Gosh Im at awe with them!


Thanks a lot 
Yes, I did notice a bit of a change in weight but is nothing major. They are still comfortable to wear. If you want to strass yours.. go for it! You wont regret it


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

dirtyaddiction said:


> Great job! They're fabulous


Thank you so much. I got a lot of tips here especially from your posts :urock:


----------



## cdinh87

Has anyone used volcano crystals on gold shoes rather than purple?  I definitely want volcano crystals but not sure if the gold or purple undertone would look better..


----------



## katran26

cdinh87 said:


> Has anyone used volcano crystals on gold shoes rather than purple? I definitely want volcano crystals but not sure if the gold or purple undertone would look better..


 

Yes yes! I used Volcano on bronze shoes and the result was amazing!! I posted pics on my blog when I was working on/completed the project

http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-strass-project-complete.html


----------



## cdinh87

katran26 said:


> Yes yes! I used Volcano on bronze shoes and the result was amazing!! I posted pics on my blog when I was working on/completed the project
> 
> http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-strass-project-complete.html


 

thanks for that!!! now I just need to order the crystals!


----------



## katran26

cdinh87 said:


> thanks for that!!! now I just need to order the crystals!


 
very welcome 

I use artbeads.com - they seemed to always have a good variety of the volcanos in stock in all the sizes...

have fun!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## cdinh87

katran26 said:


> very welcome
> 
> I use artbeads.com - they seemed to always have a good variety of the volcanos in stock in all the sizes...
> 
> have fun!!


 
I usually order frm dreamtimecreations.com.. i've priced out a few items for previous projects and i found them at a better price... i love ur shoes btw. so pretty!


----------



## Dianabanana12

has anyone ever tried to strass over pony? I think the question was asked but no solid answer wndering if anyones tried it or what you think ....


----------



## Popsicool

Dianabanana12 said:


> has anyone ever tried to strass over pony? I think the question was asked but no solid answer wndering if anyones tried it or what you think ....



I have stressed over pony but I'll tell you I tried dyeing it and OMFG!! It's impossible to dye. I tried a few different kinds of fabric dye and when that didn't work, I tired HAIR dye (makes sense, right??). At best it took up only 50% of the dye... 

Anyway, I wonder if you lay a solid foundation of glue if it would be ok??

If you decide against it, just don't try and dye them.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Popsicool said:


> I have stressed over pony but I'll tell you I tried dyeing it and OMFG!! It's impossible to dye. I tried a few different kinds of fabric dye and when that didn't work, I tired HAIR dye (makes sense, right??). At best it took up only 50% of the dye...
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if you lay a solid foundation of glue if it would be ok??
> 
> If you decide against it, just don't try and dye them.



hmmmmmmmm thats kind of a good idea though, maybe I could like slop on glue tha would dry clear, let it dry then strass over that layer.... lol thats funny that you tried to dye it with hair dye.... did it work though?!


----------



## KSGirl

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> has anyone ever tried to strass over pony? I think the question was asked but no solid answer wndering if anyones tried it or what you think ....



How funny you ask this!! I found a pair of pony flats that were pretty trashed at a thrift store. I decided to make them my "project".

I painted over the pony hair with acrylic paint, they are drying right now still.

The paint has made a nice shell over the hair.

Strassing starts tomorrow.

Should be interesting! (I have extra crystals from another project so I'm just going to use those. The shoes were $20. This is a super cheap experiment)


----------



## Dianabanana12

KSGirl said:


> How funny you ask this!! I found a pair of pony flats that were pretty trashed at a thrift store. I decided to make them my "project".
> 
> I painted over the pony hair with acrylic paint, they are drying right now still.
> 
> The paint has made a nice shell over the hair.
> 
> Strassing starts tomorrow.
> 
> Should be interesting! (I have extra crystals from another project so I'm just going to use those. The shoes were $20. This is a super cheap experiment)


 

OMG you have to tell me how this goes!!! lol thats a good idea though to do something, that would create a shell over it haha ... 

ill let you try in on the 20 dollar pair then me try it on the 1400 dollar pair haha


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> OMG you have to tell me how this goes!!! lol thats a good idea though to do something, that would create a shell over it haha ...
> 
> ill let you try in on the 20 dollar pair then me try it on the 1400 dollar pair haha



Generally, I would NEVER strass or paint over an exotic skin or hair ever. It's just too risky. All you have between that skin or hair is a layer of paint that could peel or chip, then there goes your $300-400 strassing investment. Then they're ruined. I'm interested to hear how your pony hair experiment goes, but I would still never do it myself.


----------



## soleilbrun

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.


 They are gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Generally, I would NEVER strass or paint over an exotic skin or hair ever. It's just too risky. All you have between that skin or hair is a layer of paint that could peel or chip, then there goes your $300-400 strassing investment. Then they're ruined. I'm interested to hear how your pony hair experiment goes, but I would still never do it myself.


 

I know, it does sound risky, but the glue seems to be pretty stead. Theres a pair of bridgets on ebay i want but the heel and back part is pony and im not a big fan of cow hair on my things lol so i really only want them if i can transform them into bridget strass...... i dont know, it sounds risky, can you shave it off like cut the hair super short?! lol


----------



## Popsicool

KSGirl said:


> How funny you ask this!! I found a pair of pony flats that were pretty trashed at a thrift store. I decided to make them my "project".
> 
> I painted over the pony hair with acrylic paint, they are drying right now still.
> 
> The paint has made a nice shell over the hair.
> 
> Strassing starts tomorrow.
> 
> Should be interesting! (I have extra crystals from another project so I'm just going to use those. The shoes were $20. This is a super cheap experiment)



That sounds like an excellent idea! Just a note to try walking around in them for a while after the paint dries to make sure it won't separate and crack over the pony hair? Better it cracks now than after you've spent hours putting crystals on it!


----------



## Popsicool

Dianabanana12 said:


> I know, it does sound risky, but the glue seems to be pretty stead. Theres a pair of bridgets on ebay i want but the heel and back part is pony and im not a big fan of cow hair on my things lol so i really only want them if i can transform them into bridget strass...... i dont know, it sounds risky, can you shave it off like cut the hair super short?! lol



Hmm I think since it's just the back of the heel it should be way safer than whole shoe. At least that part doesn't move and bend as you walk.

I'd defo try shaving it too


----------



## Dianabanana12

Popsicool said:


> Hmm I think since it's just the back of the heel it should be way safer than whole shoe. At least that part doesn't move and bend as you walk.
> 
> I'd defo try shaving it too



hmmm im gunna think abut it hahah 

ps random: your rug in your avitar looks EXACTLY like one of my rugs hahah


----------



## leana01

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> So I finally finished my first strassing project on my trashed camel Elisa 100 heels. These babies have only been with me for a year and they were my first pair of Louboutins. At that time, shamefully I don't even know much about Louboutin and never mind with taking good care of them. After a year, the heels look at this:
> 
> Bare in mind these are AFTER my cobbler did his job. He failed to do any magic because it's patent leather. My heart hurts everytime I looked at them so I decided to strass the heels only. As I don't adore the shape as much, rather spend that money and time for the whole shoe on something more amazing... Anyways, I used E6000 and Light Colorado Topaz 2058. 6 hours in total. These are how they look like now!
> 
> I am in love with strassing now and definitely going to do that for my wedding shoes!!!!



Hi bougainvillier,

How many crystals did you need to strass the heels? I'm thinking about doing the heels and platform of my volpi in jet crystals but I have no idea how many crystals I'll need. Plus I'm afraid to destroy the shoes. 

I've attached a pic in case you don't know how they look.


----------



## bougainvillier

leana01 said:


> Hi bougainvillier,
> 
> How many crystals did you need to strass the heels? I'm thinking about doing the heels and platform of my volpi in jet crystals but I have no idea how many crystals I'll need. Plus I'm afraid to destroy the shoes.
> 
> I've attached a pic in case you don't know how they look.



gorgy shoes! i ordered 72 pieces (half gross) of 20ss, 1 gross of 16ss, 1 gross of 12ss, 2 gross of 9ss, 2 gross of 7ss and 2 gross of 5ss. so that will be 8.5 gross but i think i left a bit less than half of the small ones (5, 7, 9) and a bit more than half for the big ones (20, 16 and 12). elisa has slim heels and they are only 100mm for your reference. 

HTH and cannot wait to see your update pix! Don't worry it's easy. That was my first DIY as well


----------



## leana01

bougainvillier said:


> gorgy shoes! i ordered 72 pieces (half gross) of 20ss, 1 gross of 16ss, 1 gross of 12ss, 2 gross of 9ss, 2 gross of 7ss and 2 gross of 5ss. so that will be 8.5 gross but i think i left a bit less than half of the small ones (5, 7, 9) and a bit more than half for the big ones (20, 16 and 12). elisa has slim heels and they are only 100mm for your reference.
> 
> HTH and cannot wait to see your update pix! Don't worry it's easy. That was my first DIY as well



Will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## Speedah

Dianabanana12 said:


> I know, it does sound risky, but the glue seems to be pretty stead. Theres a pair of bridgets on ebay i want but the heel and back part is pony and im not a big fan of cow hair on my things lol so i really only want them if i can transform them into bridget strass...... i dont know, it sounds risky, can you shave it off like cut the hair super short?! lol





Popsicool said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea! Just a note to try walking around in them for a while after the paint dries to make sure it won't separate and crack over the pony hair? Better it cracks now than after you've spent hours putting crystals on it!



I know this sounds nutty and a little scary but what if you sanded down the pony hair? I'm thinking that it balds with too much wear so why not expedite the process with a little sandpaper? That way you don't even have to worry about the pony doing anything funky and you'll probably end up with a great texture (sans hair) to strass on. Thoughts?


----------



## loveglitzer

Speedah said:


> I know this sounds nutty and a little scary but what if you sanded down the pony hair? I'm thinking that it balds with too much wear so why not expedite the process with a little sandpaper? That way you don't even have to worry about the pony doing anything funky and you'll probably end up with a great texture (sans hair) to strass on. Thoughts?


Oh dear, I listen with wide open eyes ... I would be totally scared and I really wonder if you could safe thoses shoes ...


----------



## Dianabanana12

Speedah said:


> I know this sounds nutty and a little scary but what if you sanded down the pony hair? I'm thinking that it balds with too much wear so why not expedite the process with a little sandpaper? That way you don't even have to worry about the pony doing anything funky and you'll probably end up with a great texture (sans hair) to strass on. Thoughts?


 

hmmmmm ...that could work. I mean whats the worse that could happen? Damage the pony hair, thats the point right? Id be strassing over it anyways


----------



## Speedah

Dianabanana12 said:


> hmmmmm ...that could work. I mean whats the worse that could happen? Damage the pony hair, thats the point right? Id be strassing over it anyways



My thoughts exactly. I don't know from experience but I'm thinking if you dye/paint over the pony then try to strass over it, that's doing as much if not more damage than just getting rid of the hair all together. I'd be so worried that the crystals would budge since the foundation would be a weird texture or they may not lay down evenly if you left the hair on. 

I would definitely test this out on a cheap pair first or go to a fabric store and get a piece of cow hide with the fur still on it and see how it works.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Speedah said:


> My thoughts exactly. I don't know from experience but I'm thinking if you dye/paint over the pony then try to strass over it, that's doing as much if not more damage than just getting rid of the hair all together. I'd be so worried that the crystals would budge since the foundation would be a weird texture or they may not lay down evenly if you left the hair on.
> 
> I would definitely test this out on a cheap pair first or go to a fabric store and get a piece of cow hide with the fur still on it and see how it works.


 

Thatsa  good idea! I should do that, go to a fabric store and experiment. maybe ill swing by somwhere today, if i can find anywhere around me that would have pony hair (which like you said is cow hide with fur, not real ponies hahaha) ill post pics


----------



## evanescent

Dianabanana12 said:


> hmmmmm ...that could work. I mean whats the worse that could happen? Damage the pony hair, thats the point right? Id be strassing over it anyways



I'd probably shave it, since it's hair! I *think* I remember reading someone shaving those scary chewbacca VPs







and strassing over them. I imagine pony hair won't be that much different? Speedah is right though, you should get a small piece of furry fabric to test it out first.



loveglitzer said:


> Hi, that is cool ... I´m from the south (Bavaria) - where is he from? And where are you both going to find your new home? You should choose a big city to wear your Cl´s, as german women hardly know them   ... don´t know the price of CL in Australia but in Germany it´s kind of hard to get any and in the right size. I kind a think this is to funny, bc France and the famous Christian Louboutin is quite near ...



Oh that's great! He's also from the south about 70km from Stuttgart (Swabian  ) We haven't decided where to move yet.. but I'll definitely PM you once everything is confirmed - don't want to go off topic in this thread! It's true though that German women hardly know CLs, hehe. I've been to 3 CL stockists - Theresa in Munich, The Corner in Berlin and Unger in Hamburg, but none of them carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35-35.5). How sad is that!  At least Paris is right next door  

Anyway, how are your shoes going? Have you worn them out yet?


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> I'd probably shave it, since it's hair! I *think* I remember reading someone shaving those scary chewbacca VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and strassing over them. I imagine pony hair won't be that much different? Speedah is right though, you should get a small piece of furry fabric to test it out first.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's great! He's also from the south about 70km from Stuttgart (Swabian  ) We haven't decided where to move yet.. but I'll definitely PM you once everything is confirmed - don't want to go off topic in this thread! It's true though that German women hardly know CLs, hehe. I've been to 3 CL stockists - Theresa in Munich, The Corner in Berlin and Unger in Hamburg, but none of them carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35-35.5). How sad is that!  At least Paris is right next door
> 
> Anyway, how are your shoes going? Have you worn them out yet?


 

OMG those VP's are the ugliest things I have ever seen in my life 

I hope no one has these, not trying to be rude lol just personal opinion, they look like .... umm how do i put this nicely, hair, that come from certain private parts


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

soleilbrun said:


> They are gorgeous, congratulations!


Thank you so much


----------



## ColdSteel

I kinda like the muppet shoes. I always wondered what it would be like to wear them. I want to cuddle them and read a bedtime story together!


----------



## shontel

Ok Girls.  I'm back and ready for another DIY.  This time, my new silver Balota 150s (avatar) that the shoe cobbler ruinned by spray painting the silver speechio paint.  (Yes, I won my lawsuit against them.)  In any event, I'm thinking about strassing over the entire shoe. Or something.  Otherwise, they are useless to me.  Has anyone ever strassed over speechio? Im wondering whether the glue and crystals will stick to the hard silver speechio.


----------



## Tarhls

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, I wanted to share with you my first CL Strassing.
> These shoes were originally Lady Daff in Beige Kid Leather (sorry I forgot to take the Before Pics) I used Jet Hematite in 6 Sizes: 5ss to 20ss and E6000
> I also Dyed the shoes using 588 Black Lumiere Paint
> Any Feedback will be greatly appreciate it.
> TIA.



WOW these are outstanding! Absolutely stunning


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> Ok Girls.  I'm back and ready for another DIY.  This time, my new silver Balota 150s (avatar) that the shoe cobbler ruinned by spray painting the silver speechio paint.  (Yes, I won my lawsuit against them.)  In any event, I'm thinking about strassing over the entire shoe. Or something.  Otherwise, they are useless to me.  Has anyone ever strassed over speechio? Im wondering whether the glue and crystals will stick to the hard silver speechio.



I haven't strassed over Specchio but I assume it should be fine since strassing over patent is.
I did a pair of Balota 150's and they came out great so I def recommend strassing the whole shoe!


----------



## KSGirl

Well, I am either stupid or lucky.  

I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways. 

I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back. 

Sizes I used:

5ss light sapphire AB
6ss light sapphire
9ss light sapphire
16ss light sapphire
20ss light sapphire AB
34ss light sapphire AB

My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.


----------



## ColdSteel

KSGirl said:
			
		

> Well, I am either stupid or lucky.
> 
> I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways.
> 
> I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back.
> 
> Sizes I used:
> 
> 5ss light sapphire AB
> 6ss light sapphire
> 9ss light sapphire
> 16ss light sapphire
> 20ss light sapphire AB
> 34ss light sapphire AB
> 
> My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.



Gorgeous! I simply have to start my project payday! They look fantastic. How much of each do you assume you used? I have the same pair of flats (leather though) that I plan on doing.


----------



## KSGirl

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I simply have to start my project payday! They look fantastic. How much of each do you assume you used? I have the same pair of flats (leather though) that I plan on doing.



Honestly I have no idea. I just had a pile of random sizes and amounts. I didn't think to weigh them first. (I wasn't home when I started strassing, I dragged everything to my morning destination, and then in the car all afternoon/early evening)

My jimmy Choo flats, I used about 8,000 crystals.  5ss, 6ss, 9ss, 10ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss. When I buy crystals I buy in 10gross increments. I use them for other things.


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> Well, I am either stupid or lucky.
> 
> I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways.
> 
> I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back.
> 
> Sizes I used:
> 
> 5ss light sapphire AB
> 6ss light sapphire
> 9ss light sapphire
> 16ss light sapphire
> 20ss light sapphire AB
> 34ss light sapphire AB
> 
> My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.


^the light blue is so pretty!


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:


> I haven't strassed over Specchio but I assume it should be fine since strassing over patent is.
> I did a pair of Balota 150's and they came out great so I def recommend strassing the whole shoe!



Thanks D.A.- I saw your Balotas. AhhhhMaaaZiiing! You're an inspiration to many.  Your balotas were satin material originally right? 

If we are comparing strassing patent to strassing specchio, does anyone have experience strassing specchio? Also, is gemtac ok for patent? Or should I use the stringy e6000?  (This would mean I am using two glues because I would use gemtac on the straps.


----------



## rehana

I just saw this on YouTube. Someone had their birkin strassed...?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfA7X1xDf48&list=UUloDtd9fD-vQBy5AUNT_Z4Q&index=1&feature=plcp

Isn't that insane? 

Also I was at Neiman's yesterday getting myself a birthday present () and picked up this clutch from Kotur (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Kotur...at=cat000000cat13030735cat42110769cat13410735) to strass. I can't seem to find a basic clutch that I want that I feel would last a long time. I'm thinking volcano or AB crystal. What do you guys suggest? Do you know any cheaper options for a base??


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rehana said:


> I just saw this on YouTube. Someone had their birkin strassed...?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfA7X1xDf48&list=UUloDtd9fD-vQBy5AUNT_Z4Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Isn't that insane?
> 
> Also I was at Neiman's yesterday getting myself a birthday present () and picked up this clutch from Kotur (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Kotur...at=cat000000cat13030735cat42110769cat13410735) to strass. I can't seem to find a basic clutch that I want that I feel would last a long time. I'm thinking volcano or AB crystal. What do you guys suggest? Do you know any cheaper options for a base??



I'm no Birkin expert but I don't think that bag's real... Why would anyone ruin their Birkin with such a bad strassing job? 
I've also seen some of their strassed "CLs" and those weren't real so.. yeah.  As for your clutch, i'm not sure what you mean by cheaper base but that clutch would look great strassed in volcano


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Ditto! If that were a real Birkin I would be so ashamed to carry that.  The strass job is pretty bad... 



dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm no Birkin expert but I don't think that bag's real... Why would anyone ruin their Birkin with such a bad strassing job?
> I've also seen some of their strassed "CLs" and those weren't real so.. yeah.  As for your clutch, i'm not sure what you mean by cheaper base but that clutch would look great strassed in volcano


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Ditto! If that were a real Birkin I would be so ashamed to carry that.  The strass job is pretty bad...


Whhaaaatt??? Those huge crystals are amazing!!


----------



## shontel

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Whhaaaatt??? Those huge crystals are amazing!!



Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> I'm no Birkin expert but I don't think that bag's real... Why would anyone ruin their Birkin with such a bad strassing job?
> I've also seen some of their strassed "CLs" and those weren't real so.. yeah.  As for your clutch, i'm not sure what you mean by cheaper base but that clutch would look great strassed in volcano



Agreed


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

KSGirl said:


> Well, I am either stupid or lucky.
> 
> I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways.
> 
> I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back.
> 
> Sizes I used:
> 
> 5ss light sapphire AB
> 6ss light sapphire
> 9ss light sapphire
> 16ss light sapphire
> 20ss light sapphire AB
> 34ss light sapphire AB
> 
> My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.



Those flats are amazing!!


----------



## shontel

So, I've decided to strass my Balotas a gold--not sure which one-- (since I already own another pair of Balotas in silver).

Unfortunately, the cobbler screwed these babies up so badly that I have to deal with other matters first.  PLEASE HELP!! I prefer to correct these issues before strassing.

*1.  PAINT OVER LEATHER EDGES*
The cobbler painted over not only the specchio but also the leather edges of the entire shoe.  Its a sloppy paint job. (see pictures) I want a clean look. Should I just paint over his paint, use a brown marker and paint over where the leather should show, or something else? 













*2.  PAINT OVER ZIPPER*
The cobbler painted over the zippers. (See picture) Again, I want a clean look.  Should I just paint over his paint with gold, or do something else?  




*3.  PAINT OVER HEEL TAPS*
 The cobbler painted over the heel taps. I have tried to remove some of it with acetone unsuccessfully. Should I just paint over the heel taps with another color, get brand new heel taps installed, something else?

*4.  PAINT REMOVED FROM SOLES
*In trying to remove the paint from the heel taps, some of the red from the sole came off (woops).  What's the name of the red paint that matches CL's sole perfectly? I thought I remember someone mentioning a Behr paint a year or so ago. 

Also, for those of you who have strassed Balotas (D.A.), please let me know how many crystals your ordered (if you remember).

And, what's the recommended paint and glue for strassing over patent (I'm assuming it would be the same for strassing over the specchio).

Any help from you all is greatly appreciated! As always, I will post progress shots.


----------



## soleilbrun

shontel said:


> So, I've decided to strass my Balotas a gold--not sure which one-- (since I already own another pair of Balotas in silver).
> 
> Unfortunately, the cobbler screwed these babies up so badly that I have to deal with other matters first. PLEASE HELP!! I prefer to correct these issues before strassing.
> 
> *1. PAINT OVER LEATHER EDGES*
> The cobbler painted over not only the specchio but also the leather edges of the entire shoe. Its a sloppy paint job. (see pictures) I want a clean look. Should I just paint over his paint, use a brown marker and paint over where the leather should show, or something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795020
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795021
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795023
> 
> 
> *2. PAINT OVER ZIPPER*
> The cobbler painted over the zippers. (See picture) Again, I want a clean look. Should I just paint over his paint with gold, or do something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795025
> 
> 
> *3. PAINT OVER HEEL TAPS*
> The cobbler painted over the heel taps. I have tried to remove some of it with acetone unsuccessfully. Should I just paint over the heel taps with another color, get brand new heel taps installed, something else?
> 
> *4. PAINT REMOVED FROM SOLES*
> In trying to remove the paint from the heel taps, some of the red from the sole came off (woops). What's the name of the red paint that matches CL's sole perfectly? I thought I remember someone mentioning a Behr paint a year or so ago.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have strassed Balotas (D.A.), please let me know how many crystals your ordered (if you remember).
> 
> And, what's the recommended paint and glue for strassing over patent (I'm assuming it would be the same for strassing over the specchio).
> 
> Any help from you all is greatly appreciated! As always, I will post progress shots.


 



Did you make this guy "pay" yet? Good luck with the strass job. II look forward to the W.I.P (work in progress)


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> So, I've decided to strass my Balotas a gold--not sure which one-- (since I already own another pair of Balotas in silver).
> 
> Unfortunately, the cobbler screwed these babies up so badly that I have to deal with other matters first.  PLEASE HELP!! I prefer to correct these issues before strassing.
> 
> *1.  PAINT OVER LEATHER EDGES*
> The cobbler painted over not only the specchio but also the leather edges of the entire shoe.  Its a sloppy paint job. (see pictures) I want a clean look. Should I just paint over his paint, use a brown marker and paint over where the leather should show, or something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795020
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795021
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795023
> 
> 
> *2.  PAINT OVER ZIPPER*
> The cobbler painted over the zippers. (See picture) Again, I want a clean look.  Should I just paint over his paint with gold, or do something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795025
> 
> 
> *3.  PAINT OVER HEEL TAPS*
> The cobbler painted over the heel taps. I have tried to remove some of it with acetone unsuccessfully. Should I just paint over the heel taps with another color, get brand new heel taps installed, something else?
> 
> *4.  PAINT REMOVED FROM SOLES
> *In trying to remove the paint from the heel taps, some of the red from the sole came off (woops).  What's the name of the red paint that matches CL's sole perfectly? I thought I remember someone mentioning a Behr paint a year or so ago.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have strassed Balotas (D.A.), please let me know how many crystals your ordered (if you remember).
> 
> And, what's the recommended paint and glue for strassing over patent (I'm assuming it would be the same for strassing over the specchio).
> 
> Any help from you all is greatly appreciated! As always, I will post progress shots.



Brown marker, replace the heel taps and maybe try acetoning off the paint on the zipper?


----------



## shontel

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Did you make this guy "pay" yet? Good luck with the strass job. II look forward to the W.I.P (work in progress)



Absolutely. I had a full out trial against the shoe company in court, won and got a final judgment, including costs.


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Brown marker, replace the heel taps and maybe try acetoning off the paint on the zipper?



Thanks, DA. You make it seem so easy.  What about the missing red? Also, do you remember how many crystals you used on yours? 

What's the most bling noticeable gold cystal?


----------



## rehana

shontel said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!



hahah yes. they are definitely tack-tastic!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> Thanks, DA. You make it seem so easy.  What about the missing red? Also, do you remember how many crystals you used on yours?
> 
> What's the most bling noticeable gold cystal?



I've never painted soles so sorry can't help you there. As for amount of crystals, I buy in packs of 1440 so I'm not sure how many I used but I'm sure it's safe to say that depending on how you strass and how you like your crystals, more smaller sizes and less of the bigger? 

Most bling noticeable, I like aurum but it's more metallic so I guess, golden shadow?


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> I've never painted soles so sorry can't help you there. As for amount of crystals, I buy in packs of 1440 so I'm not sure how many I used but I'm sure it's safe to say that depending on how you strass and how you like your crystals, more smaller sizes and less of the bigger?
> 
> Most bling noticeable, I like aurum but it's more metallic so I guess, golden shadow?



Thanks lovely!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> Thanks lovely!



NP


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> I'd probably shave it, since it's hair! I *think* I remember reading someone shaving those scary chewbacca VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and strassing over them. I imagine pony hair won't be that much different? Speedah is right though, you should get a small piece of furry fabric to test it out first.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's great! He's also from the south about 70km from Stuttgart (Swabian  ) We haven't decided where to move yet.. but I'll definitely PM you once everything is confirmed - don't want to go off topic in this thread! It's true though that German women hardly know CLs, hehe. I've been to 3 CL stockists - Theresa in Munich, The Corner in Berlin and Unger in Hamburg, but none of them carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35-35.5). How sad is that!  At least Paris is right next door
> 
> Anyway, how are your shoes going? Have you worn them out yet?





Hi, you my notice my private email candygirl_no1@web.de ... and contact me, when you know more ... Yes, I have been at Theresa in Munich in June and they only had a very small range of CL (just Pigalle, Simple and several Sandals with chunky heels (Heels strassed) ...

Yes I do wear my strassed CL´s ... love them


----------



## loveglitzer

rehana said:


> I just saw this on YouTube. Someone had their birkin strassed...?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfA7X1xDf48&list=UUloDtd9fD-vQBy5AUNT_Z4Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Isn't that insane?
> 
> Also I was at Neiman's yesterday getting myself a birthday present () and picked up this clutch from Kotur (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Kotur...at=cat000000cat13030735cat42110769cat13410735) to strass. I can't seem to find a basic clutch that I want that I feel would last a long time. I'm thinking volcano or AB crystal. What do you guys suggest? Do you know any cheaper options for a base??


If I had a birkin I would not strass it ... ITS A BIRKIN !!

Clutch ... Is that lock brown or does it just look diffrent ... I would choose crystals to match to lock. It will look great and I think you can use it forever.


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> I'd probably shave it, since it's hair! I *think* I remember reading someone shaving those scary chewbacca VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and strassing over them. I imagine pony hair won't be that much different? Speedah is right though, you should get a small piece of furry fabric to test it out first.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's great! He's also from the south about 70km from Stuttgart (Swabian  ) We haven't decided where to move yet.. but I'll definitely PM you once everything is confirmed - don't want to go off topic in this thread! It's true though that German women hardly know CLs, hehe. I've been to 3 CL stockists - Theresa in Munich, The Corner in Berlin and Unger in Hamburg, but none of them carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35-35.5). How sad is that!  At least Paris is right next door
> 
> Anyway, how are your shoes going? Have you worn them out yet?


Those hairy shoes ARE hard to wear - what ever will be done, how do you handle the open toe area? is all I´m thinking.


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Well, I am either stupid or lucky.
> 
> I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways.
> 
> I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back.
> 
> Sizes I used:
> 
> 5ss light sapphire AB
> 6ss light sapphire
> 9ss light sapphire
> 16ss light sapphire
> 20ss light sapphire AB
> 34ss light sapphire AB
> 
> My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.


They look beautiful and sparkling ... I like the color!


----------



## ColdSteel

I can't get over that strass birkin. So ostentatious and tacky!

I'm going to find out how many crystals I need for my flats. I want to do my ballerinettes (size 9) in volcano. I'm getting so excited!


----------



## Speedah

KSGirl said:


> Well, I am either stupid or lucky.
> 
> I finished my shoes in about 13hrs. The first took 5hrs, second took longer because I was sitting in a car on tiny highways.
> 
> I used glue in my paint and then a TON of glue. So far so good, I'm letting the glue dry now. However, I wish I thought to shave the hair first! How smart!! But it should be fine. I have a minimal investment in these, probably under $50. I had crystals left over from another CL project, and the rest were left over from an event I did, the crystals were provided by a vendor. They didn't want the extras back.
> 
> Sizes I used:
> 
> 5ss light sapphire AB
> 6ss light sapphire
> 9ss light sapphire
> 16ss light sapphire
> 20ss light sapphire AB
> 34ss light sapphire AB
> 
> My other shoes I've used smaller stones, but I was just using what I had. The shoe had a ton of bald spots as well, so I imagine it'll be fine. And I have glue and extra crystals, so I can provide repair service if needed.



These look fabulous! Admittedly, I was skeptical how it would turn out on top of the pony but it looks great! 



shontel said:


> So, I've decided to strass my Balotas a gold--not sure which one-- (since I already own another pair of Balotas in silver).
> 
> Unfortunately, the cobbler screwed these babies up so badly that I have to deal with other matters first.  PLEASE HELP!! I prefer to correct these issues before strassing.
> 
> *1.  PAINT OVER LEATHER EDGES*
> The cobbler painted over not only the specchio but also the leather edges of the entire shoe.  Its a sloppy paint job. (see pictures) I want a clean look. Should I just paint over his paint, use a brown marker and paint over where the leather should show, or something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795020
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795021
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795023
> 
> 
> *2.  PAINT OVER ZIPPER*
> The cobbler painted over the zippers. (See picture) Again, I want a clean look.  Should I just paint over his paint with gold, or do something else?
> 
> View attachment 1795025
> 
> 
> *3.  PAINT OVER HEEL TAPS*
> The cobbler painted over the heel taps. I have tried to remove some of it with acetone unsuccessfully. Should I just paint over the heel taps with another color, get brand new heel taps installed, something else?
> 
> *4.  PAINT REMOVED FROM SOLES
> *In trying to remove the paint from the heel taps, some of the red from the sole came off (woops).  What's the name of the red paint that matches CL's sole perfectly? I thought I remember someone mentioning a Behr paint a year or so ago.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have strassed Balotas (D.A.), please let me know how many crystals your ordered (if you remember).
> 
> And, what's the recommended paint and glue for strassing over patent (I'm assuming it would be the same for strassing over the specchio).
> 
> Any help from you all is greatly appreciated! As always, I will post progress shots.



OMG  What was this dude thinking?! Geez...  Can't wait to see what you end up doing with them though!


----------



## katran26

ColdSteel said:


> I can't get over that strass birkin. So ostentatious and tacky!
> 
> I'm going to find out how many crystals I need for my flats. I want to do my ballerinettes (size 9) in volcano. I'm getting so excited!


 

omg I agree!! how could they do that?? the bigger crystals look tacky - totally agree...

ouch - that was painful


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

rehana said:


> I just saw this on YouTube. Someone had their birkin strassed...?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfA7X1xDf48&list=UUloDtd9fD-vQBy5AUNT_Z4Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Isn't that insane?
> 
> Also I was at Neiman's yesterday getting myself a birthday present () and picked up this clutch from Kotur (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Kotur...at=cat000000cat13030735cat42110769cat13410735) to strass. I can't seem to find a basic clutch that I want that I feel would last a long time. I'm thinking volcano or AB crystal. What do you guys suggest? Do you know any cheaper options for a base??


That is not a real Birkin. The Strasser has en ebay store and it says they are located in Hong Kong. The Crystals used are not real Swarovski Either there is no way she can make a profit charging $289.00 to strass that bag with Swarovski Crystals.


----------



## loveglitzer

rehana said:


> I just saw this on YouTube. Someone had their birkin strassed...?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfA7X1xDf48&list=UUloDtd9fD-vQBy5AUNT_Z4Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Isn't that insane?
> 
> Also I was at Neiman's yesterday getting myself a birthday present () and picked up this clutch from Kotur (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Kotur...at=cat000000cat13030735cat42110769cat13410735) to strass. I can't seem to find a basic clutch that I want that I feel would last a long time. I'm thinking volcano or AB crystal. What do you guys suggest? Do you know any cheaper options for a base??


Hi, what would you think about strassing your clutch in Jonquil? I thought the crystal looked nice on the color cart ... but seeing them in differnt sizes I fell in love head over heels. I choose a light goldish-champagne base and started strassing and what shall I say - I am totally in love ... I like it, bc it is a light color, it doesn´t look yellow and even not golden but it catches light perfect and has a warm hint. 

As far as you all know me, I´m not really into colors - but with the crystals I really found a great way to introduce color to my wardrobe. I´m so happy that you show your pictures so I could fall for those colors. Thank you so much ...


----------



## Louise26

ColdSteel said:


> I kinda like the muppet shoes. I always wondered what it would be like to wear them. I want to cuddle them and read a bedtime story together!


----------



## shontel

Which color *POPS* (POW! BAM! POW! KABOOM! POW!) the most? Aurum or Golden Shadow?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shontel said:


> Which color *POPS* (POW! BAM! POW! KABOOM! POW!) the most? Aurum or Golden Shadow?



youtube aurum louboutin and golden shadow louboutin, that's what I do when I'm in between colors


----------



## shontel

dirtyaddiction said:


> youtube aurum louboutin and golden shadow louboutin, that's what I do when I'm in between colors



I have! I've been looking at them all night and all day and all night again! Why is aurum so friggin expensive!! Sheeeeeesh!


----------



## glamstudio

Hi there,  CL newbie here.  I'm getting a pair of pre-owned CLs and the original owner has resoled them in black (looks like a smooth surface), so the shoe now, has a sole of black (towards the front) and starting from where the arch starts, it is still the original CL red.

Question, can I have the black part painted red, just so I have a unicolored sole?  any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## Dianabanana12

glamstudio said:


> Hi there,  CL newbie here.  I'm getting a pair of pre-owned CLs and the original owner has resoled them in black (looks like a smooth surface), so the shoe now, has a sole of black (towards the front) and starting from where the arch starts, it is still the original CL red.
> 
> Question, can I have the black part painted red, just so I have a unicolored sole?  any suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



I bet if you took them to a cobbler they can replace them with red ones! 

Paint will eventually, and probably quickly wear off


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

shontel said:
			
		

> Which color POPS (POW! BAM! POW! KABOOM! POW!) the most? Aurum or Golden Shadow?



I've strassed both colors. Look for red soles reborn, you'll find both vids there. 

Both stones are very different. Aurum is opaque, so it doesn't absorb like, but reflects it like a mirror. I love golden shadow bc it gives off a bit of sparkle like a diamond would, but beige/gold. Both are nice, so it's really just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

glamstudio said:
			
		

> Hi there,  CL newbie here.  I'm getting a pair of pre-owned CLs and the original owner has resoled them in black (looks like a smooth surface), so the shoe now, has a sole of black (towards the front) and starting from where the arch starts, it is still the original CL red.
> 
> Question, can I have the black part painted red, just so I have a unicolored sole?  any suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



I'm pretty sure y can take them to any reputable cobbler and have them cover the black area with the red vibram instead. I asked my cobbler an he said its doable. (I have a pair of flats with the same problem). HTH.


----------



## Popsicool

glamstudio said:


> Hi there,  CL newbie here.  I'm getting a pair of pre-owned CLs and the original owner has resoled them in black (looks like a smooth surface), so the shoe now, has a sole of black (towards the front) and starting from where the arch starts, it is still the original CL red.
> 
> Question, can I have the black part painted red, just so I have a unicolored sole?  any suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



I've had the same problem. Took them to my cobbler, they ripped off the black and put on red. It's done all the time when soles start getting worn so it's a normal procedure 

As one of the ladies said, don't paint them because it'll just wear off after a few times..


----------



## glamstudio

^^ thanks, ladies!  i'll report back once I get those done.


----------



## rehana

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, what would you think about strassing your clutch in Jonquil? I thought the crystal looked nice on the color cart ... but seeing them in differnt sizes I fell in love head over heels. I choose a light goldish-champagne base and started strassing and what shall I say - I am totally in love ... I like it, bc it is a light color, it doesn´t look yellow and even not golden but it catches light perfect and has a warm hint.
> 
> As far as you all know me, I´m not really into colors - but with the crystals I really found a great way to introduce color to my wardrobe. I´m so happy that you show your pictures so I could fall for those colors. Thank you so much ...



I thought about jonquil, it sounds heavenly! Especially when I see a videos of jonquil strassed things on YouTube. Im still hesitating on painting and strassing a 300 dollar clutch. I might still keep my eyes out for a cheaper one that im going to doctor up anyway.


----------



## PeepToe

Has anyone had their shoes resoled or new heel taps put on AFTER strassing? I am thinking about sending a pair of mine to Santana in NC but I did have heel taps put on locally once and they were so rough with the shoes that they knocked off a ton of crystals (I haven't even knocked any off!)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Has anyone had their shoes resoled or new heel taps put on AFTER strassing? I am thinking about sending a pair of mine to Santana in NC but I did have heel taps put on locally once and they were so rough with the shoes that they knocked off a ton of crystals (I haven't even knocked any off!)



I take them in fully strassed all the time. My cobbler loves to see them finished. Never had a problem with any stone loss, etc.


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I take them in fully strassed all the time. My cobbler loves to see them finished. Never had a problem with any stone loss, etc.


Awesome! That makes me feel a lot better. I hate that I do not have a good local cobbler


----------



## shontel

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I take them in fully strassed all the time. My cobbler loves to see them finished. Never had a problem with any stone loss, etc.





PeepToe said:


> Has anyone had their shoes resoled or new heel taps put on AFTER strassing? I am thinking about sending a pair of mine to Santana in NC but I did have heel taps put on locally once and they were so rough with the shoes that they knocked off a ton of crystals (I haven't even knocked any off!)





PeepToe said:


> Awesome! That makes me feel a lot better. I hate that I do not have a good local cobbler



ITA. I recently had red soles added and heel taps replaced on my volcano yoyo zeppas without any issues.


----------



## chanel_lovver

I just took 3 days to go through all 365 pages and WOW!!  I'm totally amazed at all the talent you ladies have!!  I've taken many notes on what supplies I need to start my own project in the future and I've been soooo inspired by all of you.  BRAVO!!  :salute:


----------



## shontel

chanel_lovver said:


> I just took 3 days to go through all 365 pages and WOW!!  I'm totally amazed at all the talent you ladies have!!  I've taken many notes on what supplies I need to start my own project in the future and I've been soooo inspired by all of you.  BRAVO!!  :salute:



Wow! You went through 365 pages?! That is a task indeed.   Here is a link to the CL DIY photos only thread.  You can get through these pictures in a cinch. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## KSGirl

These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!

I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.

It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.

I used (all Preciosa)
Siam 16ss
Siam AB 20ss
Velvet Amethyst 12ss
Siam 10ss
Siam AB 12ss
Amethyst 34ss

No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.

These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.

Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!

Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!



you did a great job!  I've seen those red hat ladies around.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!



Those are very pretty!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

rehana said:


> I thought about jonquil, it sounds heavenly! Especially when I see a videos of jonquil strassed things on YouTube. Im still hesitating on painting and strassing a 300 dollar clutch. I might still keep my eyes out for a cheaper one that im going to doctor up anyway.



Oh yes, I forgot about that. I´m still working on mine ... but since yesterday I´m really sick and so I don´t do any strassing  ... hopefully I could finish it next week.


what about this one - but in volcano bc the egdes are darker metallic 
http://www.asos.de/Nali-Clutch-in-K...S1Dcm9jLUNsdXRjaC1CYWctV2l0aC1DaGFpbi9Qcm9kLw..

Have a great weekend!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!


wow - they look stunning. I would have never thought of mixing those colors - came out great and your mum is going to sparkle.


----------



## chanel_lovver

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!


Great Job KSGirl!!  They look fantastic, I like the pattern you created.

I've got my first order of crystals coming from dreamtimecreations and I'm going to strass a pair of non CL to try it out.  I'm doing an auqua mix of 3 colors on just the platform and heel of a pair and if all goes well I'll move on to a full pair of Louboutins.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Dessye

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!


 
  Beautiful job!  I love how you mixed AB and non-AB, the pattern and the different sizes of crystals you used!  Fantastic!


----------



## KSGirl

Dessye said:
			
		

> Beautiful job!  I love how you mixed AB and non-AB, the pattern and the different sizes of crystals you used!  Fantastic!



Thank you! (and to everyone else who commented)

I used a mix because well, that's what I had. The old cut Preciosa stones are fairly cheap around the web right now, so I've been snagging 10 gross packets for $10-$20 depending on size. I guesstimate I put about $40 in crystals on the manolos. Same with my pony hair CL flats.

Otherwise I would have so many pairs of strassed shoes! It gets expensive.


----------



## rock_girl

KSGirl said:
			
		

> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!



These are lovely! What color dye/paint did you use on the satin?


----------



## KSGirl

rock_girl said:
			
		

> These are lovely! What color dye/paint did you use on the satin?



I used a mix of Martha Stewart Gold (from Home Depot), and Lumiere Red. (it's kind of a flat red with a light shimmer effect. Very faint)

I gave them 3 coats. They dried over a week's time. But they were dry within 24hrs, I just had other projects on my mind!!!

I really love the Martha Stewart paints. I've used them for lots of crafty projects. (painted a skirt once! For a costume though)


----------



## rehana

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I forgot about that. I´m still working on mine ... but since yesterday I´m really sick and so I don´t do any strassing  ... hopefully I could finish it next week.
> 
> what about this one - but in volcano bc the egdes are darker metallic
> http://www.asos.de/Nali-Clutch-in-Krokodillederoptik-mit-Kettenriemen/zb4xn/?iid=2349578&SearchQuery=clutch&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Brown&mporgp=L05hbGkvTmFsaS1Dcm9jLUNsdXRjaC1CYWctV2l0aC1DaGFpbi9Qcm9kLw..
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Genius!! I'm buying it now. Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Thank you! (and to everyone else who commented)
> 
> I used a mix because well, that's what I had. The old cut Preciosa stones are fairly cheap around the web right now, so I've been snagging 10 gross packets for $10-$20 depending on size. I guesstimate I put about $40 in crystals on the manolos. Same with my pony hair CL flats.
> 
> Otherwise I would have so many pairs of strassed shoes! It gets expensive.


Hi, I just went back to the pony flats ... wow I that was pony before. Worked out great! Love it, that must have been a great surprise to you too. I would never have been brave enough to do it, but it was so worth ist!!!  What do you think about the preciosa stones? I bought those too but in my charge same colors looked different in every size ...  I did a pair in light saphire but only two sizes 20 and 8 where looking like that, the other were kind a dark and that showed after strassing very much. In my opinion - they are ruined - I asked my store but they said, it was packed by preciosa ... so nothing to to...


----------



## evanescent

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!



Stunning! I'm sure your mum will love those!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

KSGirl said:


> These aren't Christian Louboutin, but they are strassed!
> 
> I did these for my mother, she does this red hat group thing? So wilder the better. They started out white satin.
> 
> It's a good thing they are too large for my feet, I'd be tempted to keep them!!!! They look really pretty from a distance.
> 
> I used (all Preciosa)
> Siam 16ss
> Siam AB 20ss
> Velvet Amethyst 12ss
> Siam 10ss
> Siam AB 12ss
> Amethyst 34ss
> 
> No idea of the #, I always buy full packages. And I have a ton of Siam and Siam AB crystals. I snagged a killer deal on some, so I stocked up.
> 
> These took about 8 hours? Making the pattern was easier that how I normally strass. Plus using all larger stones.
> 
> Next I am going to do a pair of orange flats for a friend. Cheap flats, but I got 6,000(ish) stones for $40, so I don't mind. Everyone is getting sparkly Christmas presents!!
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a CL pump to do in green. Ugh. My new hobby is expensive!


They Look awesome! Congrats! You did a great job


----------



## jtblair907

Hi ladies, 
I tried searching the forum but didn't have much luck--and also I'm posting from work and didn't want to get caught looking at the Purse Forum! eek!  But has anyone tried to dye/strass patent leather?  Should that just be avoided?
Thanks much!


----------



## KSGirl

jtblair907 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> I tried searching the forum but didn't have much luck--and also I'm posting from work and didn't want to get caught looking at the Purse Forum! eek!  But has anyone tried to dye/strass patent leather?  Should that just be avoided?
> Thanks much!



I've strassed and painted over patent. I'm fairly adventurous like that though.

Shoot, right now in strassing some pleather shoes. Got some crystals really cheap, so I'm going to treat some o my dear friends to strassed shoes. 

I believe they recommend using e-6000 for patent? I use gem tac because of the smell (and i like how it spreads.) of e-6000. But I do use the latter for any small "repairs". 

I know many of the individual's who charge to strass prefer to paint patent before strassing. 

It's all about how adventurous you are I suppose. I'm a fairly crafty person, so things like this don't overwhelm me, once I've done it once!

Hope that helps


----------



## jtblair907

Thanks, KS, it does help!   Do you usually have to prime before painting patent?


----------



## AEGIS

this has nothing to do with CL but there is a creme Chanel clutch i am eyeing to buy but i want to know if i can just paint it black.  will it be dull?


----------



## KSGirl

jtblair907 said:
			
		

> Thanks, KS, it does help!   Do you usually have to prime before painting patent?



I didn't.

But some recommend it.

I haven't had any crystal loss on my Stuart Weitzmans either, and they were high gloss patent. Nor peeling paint.

They did dry for nearly a week before I started strassing.


----------



## DariaD

I probably just made a really silly purchase &#8212; bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )

But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:

Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken 
I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.

So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:

* Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
* Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
* Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
* Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
* Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.


----------



## bougainvillier

DariaD said:


> I probably just made a really silly purchase  bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )
> 
> But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:
> 
> Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
> I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken
> I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.
> 
> So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:
> 
> * Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
> * Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
> * Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.


 
Love you thinking-ahead. You indeed need to take a long time before you start and once you start, it's another story. I personally think silver+crystal AB (clear look) > silver pink + silk (nude look) > gold+moonlight (warm champagne look) > purple+volcano (well how do i describe this, it's just so amazing) for wedding shoes. it's highly dependent on your dress and what other accessories you may have. this is the list for myself (planning a ceremony next year and i have yet locate the right shoe )


----------



## Popsicool

DariaD said:


> I probably just made a really silly purchase  bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )
> 
> But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:
> 
> Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
> I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken
> I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.
> 
> So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:
> 
> * Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
> * Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
> * Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.



Hmm, if I was you, I'd pursue Vitrail Light. It sounds like your heart is set on it and I personally think it's a beautiful crystal - gentle but interesting so perfect for a wedding. 

I would definitely not do Vitrail Light on a gold base though. If you want to paint the satin, I'd go with a light pink.

Personally I think clear is a bit boring but that's just me 

Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> I probably just made a really silly purchase  bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )
> 
> But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:
> 
> Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
> I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken
> I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.
> 
> So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:
> 
> * Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
> * Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
> * Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.



I think dreamtime creations has all the Vitrail sizes you need.


----------



## ahall419

Hi Ladies!
Does anyone know if you can remove an area of crystals on a strassed shoe? I'm giving my best friend a pair of strassed flats to wear on her big day as a wedding present. When I started on the shoe, I had put a little too much glue (Gemtac) which made the clear crystals a little cloudy on the edges. This wasn't very noticeable but I left the shoe in the car one day when I was at work and I live in 1000 degree Florida weather and the glue turned yellowish! It is definitely noticeable and I want to redo the small area because the shoe is almost done so I refuse to start over! I hope I can save the crystals I remove but if anyone has any tips at all, please let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## ahall419

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!



I love these! Somehow I didn't even get a notification that you replied to my post! I actually had just wanted to see the pictures you had recently posted of the shoes you made for your mom so I went to the replies you posted! lol I'm glad I got to see these because I'm really starting to think I'm in love with jonquil AB!


----------



## DariaD

bougainvillier said:


> this is the list for myself (planning a ceremony next year and i have yet locate the right shoe )



Thank you for your reply, good luck with your wedding planning! Please show us The Shoe once you find it


----------



## DariaD

Popsicool said:


> Hmm, if I was you, I'd pursue Vitrail Light. It sounds like your heart is set on it and I personally think it's a beautiful crystal - gentle but interesting so perfect for a wedding.
> 
> I would definitely not do Vitrail Light on a gold base though. If you want to paint the satin, I'd go with a light pink.
> 
> Personally I think clear is a bit boring but that's just me
> 
> Let us know what you decide!!



I decided to go with Vitrail Light because every time I see it my heart goes "Ahhh!" 
I've ordered crystals today from DC, as *dirtyaddiction* suggested, and they were surprisingly cheap (150$ vs 450$ I expected to pay).
Hope I will not be disappointed when they arrive 

Can you please explain why gold background won't work for Vitrail Light?
I kinda had my mind set on this combination but now I am in doubt. :wondering


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think dreamtime creations has all the Vitrail sizes you need.



Thank you, ordered them today!


----------



## Popsicool

DariaD said:


> I decided to go with Vitrail Light because every time I see it my heart goes "Ahhh!"
> I've ordered crystals today from DC, as *dirtyaddiction* suggested, and they were surprisingly cheap (150$ vs 450$ I expected to pay).
> Hope I will not be disappointed when they arrive
> 
> Can you please explain why gold background won't work for Vitrail Light?
> I kinda had my mind set on this combination but now I am in doubt. :wondering



So good to hear! Following your heart is always a great way to go. 

In terms of background colour, I just wouldn't personally go gold because I don't see it to be a match. Vitrail light seems to me a mix of quite a cool pink and green and gold is very warm. However, I personally dislike gold so maybe that's my problem!

To make sure it's what you really want, I'd recommend maybe getting some gold paper and placing your crystals on it when you get them to make sure it works?

Did you see that a lady here did a Vitrail Light pair a couple of years ago? I believe she did it on off-white canvas. It would be in an older DIY thread but if you do a search I'm sure it'll pop up.


----------



## DariaD

Popsicool said:


> So good to hear! Following your heart is always a great way to go.
> 
> To make sure it's what you really want, *I'd recommend maybe getting some gold paper and placing your crystals on it when you get them to make sure it works?*
> 
> Did you see that a lady here did a Vitrail Light pair a couple of years ago? I believe she did it on off-white canvas. It would be in an older DIY thread but if you do a search I'm sure it'll pop up.



Oh dear, you are a genius! As soon as I get my crystals I am gonna try them on different backgrounds and see which one I like the most. Yay! 

This pair you talking about (slingbacks with golden peeptoe and heel?) was actually my inspiration  I loved the way Vitrail Light looked next to the golden heel and this probably made me think of a golden background... now I see that the textile part was white before


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ahall419 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Does anyone know if you can remove an area of crystals on a strassed shoe? I'm giving my best friend a pair of strassed flats to wear on her big day as a wedding present. When I started on the shoe, I had put a little too much glue (Gemtac) which made the clear crystals a little cloudy on the edges. This wasn't very noticeable but I left the shoe in the car one day when I was at work and I live in 1000 degree Florida weather and the glue turned yellowish! It is definitely noticeable and I want to redo the small area because the shoe is almost done so I refuse to start over! I hope I can save the crystals I remove but if anyone has any tips at all, please let me know!
> Thanks!



Yes you can. I'm currently de-strassing three pairs of shoes for a client of mine and it's a :censor::censor::censor: but it can be done. I'm using everything from a hammer to my nails to pliers. 

Where there is a will there is a way


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> I probably just made a really silly purchase &#8212; bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )
> 
> But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:
> 
> Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
> I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken
> I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.
> 
> So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:
> 
> * Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
> * Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
> * Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.


I would definitely go for my dream to come true. So go out and find your Vitrail light ... you will love it even more, bc you were having a hard time to find all your crystals. And buy a lot more than you think (just in case) ... and I would leave the shoe white.

On the other hand I would choose a color I would like to wear every now and than like Moonlight, Crystal AB, Light Sapphire (AB) or Silk ... but if I would love a strong color to wear after the wedding the most - I would leave the shoe like this - wait till after the wedding and go for meridian blue =)


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Yes you can. I'm currently de-strassing three pairs of shoes for a client of mine and it's a :censor::censor::censor: but it can be done. I'm using everything from a hammer to my nails to pliers.
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way


Oh boy, sounds like a lot of work ... but how to you even the surface after picking the crystals. I did that once and everything was quiet bulky, so I tried to sand it down, which didn´t work out well. I only use gem-tac and think that glue is strong! Was is leather oder suede?


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> I probably just made a really silly purchase  bought used white satin You Yous 85mm with baby blue insoles for my future wedding without actually being a bride, cause my SO is yet to propose. (if ever )
> 
> But I figured out that I probably wouldn't have time to deal with strassing right before the wedding so I actually do have somekind of a reason to do this in advance :shame:
> 
> Those are almost new but def saw at least one wedding so they do have some stains on white satin here and there and I want to cover it.
> I was obsessing about Vitrail Light for a long time and... now Swarovski stopped production of the crystal. I am heartbroken
> I also like Volcano, but I am a bit scared to deal with re-painting the satin to match the crystal color.
> 
> So, what would you choose if you were me? Options:
> 
> * Leaving the shoes as is (white) and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and hunt all over the Internet for the rest of Vitrail Light.
> * Paint the shoes with gold Lumiere and strass with Volcano.
> * Leave the shoes as is and strass with Clear, as it is the most versatile color for the wedding.
> * Gentle dry clean and leave white satin as is.


 
Hey Daria, congrats on scoring these, I was looking at them thinking damm such a shame I'm married
Vitrail Light is def good choice. I think I would just tone down the brightness of the white satin to cream or pinkish nude...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Oh boy, sounds like a lot of work ... but how to you even the surface after picking the crystals. I did that once and everything was quiet bulky, so I tried to sand it down, which didn´t work out well. I only use gem-tac and think that glue is strong! Was is leather oder suede?



I'm still de-strassing but the shoes are leather and satin. Going to paint over them and re-strass so it should be fine... *cross fingers*


----------



## tracy802

it's damn nice...


----------



## me&momo

has anyone ever tried to dye lace and satin before?
can the lace absorb the dye?
i want to dye my shoes to black because on my wedding day, i got them dirty and the cobbler can't clean them.

thanks in advance!


----------



## anemonerose

Does anyone know where to get triangle pyramid studs?


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> Hey Daria, congrats on scoring these, I was looking at them thinking damm such a shame I'm married
> Vitrail Light is def good choice. I think I would just tone down the brightness of the white satin to cream or pinkish nude...



Tehee, thank you, I also thought about painting them nude!
Now I just hope they fit, they seem 1/2 size bigger then my TTS


----------



## sparklepaw

KSGirl said:


> I did a pair of flats in jonquil & jonquil AB, over painted gold leather. They are gorgeous!!


LOVE your flats! You say they're Jimmy Choo? Would you mind sharing the name of the model? I have a wedding to attend in a few months and can't wear heels because of a bad back; those would be perfect!
Thanks in advance! 
Tara


----------



## KSGirl

sparklepaw said:
			
		

> LOVE your flats! You say they're Jimmy Choo? Would you mind sharing the name of the model? I have a wedding to attend in a few months and can't wear heels because of a bad back; those would be perfect!
> Thanks in advance!
> Tara



Oh geez, I honestly don't know. I have two pairs of this style too! (one is black, the other is my strassed pair)

I didn't keep the box on the black ones as it got destroyed in shipping, and the pair I strassed I snagged on eBay for $40. Seller didn't clean them so they looked awful. (they were bone leather. Cleaned up beautifully, but I had to clean them after each outing because I live in the desert)

I'm sorry!! (and the pair I strassed, it was too long ago to pull the listing up)

I have decided though, CL flats (the Gozul style) are more comfy. But I have weird feet. Plus I love that the Gozul look like ballet shoes! 

Oh, and to Dirty Addiction. I de-strassed a pair. Used my fingernail. That had a double coat of gel manicure base. Had to redo my thumbnail 3 times, but I got them all off. It was suede. Pliers didn't work for me. . It's no fun to do though!!!!


----------



## sparklepaw

KSGirl said:


> Oh geez, I honestly don't know. I have two pairs of this style too! (one is black, the other is my strassed pair)
> 
> I didn't keep the box on the black ones as it got destroyed in shipping, and the pair I strassed I snagged on eBay for $40. Seller didn't clean them so they looked awful. (they were bone leather. Cleaned up beautifully, but I had to clean them after each outing because I live in the desert)
> 
> I'm sorry!! (and the pair I strassed, it was too long ago to pull the listing up)
> 
> I have decided though, CL flats (the Gozul style) are more comfy. But I have weird feet. Plus I love that the Gozul look like ballet shoes!
> 
> Oh, and to Dirty Addiction. I de-strassed a pair. Used my fingernail. That had a double coat of gel manicure base. Had to redo my thumbnail 3 times, but I got them all off. It was suede. Pliers didn't work for me. . It's no fun to do though!!!!


No worries! Actually, I kept searching online even after I posted the question, and _just_ found them! Turns out, they're called 'Jury'... in case you ever want a third pair :giggles: Here's hoping I can score an amazing deal on ebay like you did!
Meanwhile I'll look into the Gozuls.
Thanks very much for your reply. Take care!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

KSGirl said:


> Oh geez, I honestly don't know. I have two pairs of this style too! (one is black, the other is my strassed pair)
> 
> I didn't keep the box on the black ones as it got destroyed in shipping, and the pair I strassed I snagged on eBay for $40. Seller didn't clean them so they looked awful. (they were bone leather. Cleaned up beautifully, but I had to clean them after each outing because I live in the desert)
> 
> I'm sorry!! (and the pair I strassed, it was too long ago to pull the listing up)
> 
> I have decided though, CL flats (the Gozul style) are more comfy. But I have weird feet. Plus I love that the Gozul look like ballet shoes!
> 
> Oh, and to Dirty Addiction. I de-strassed a pair. Used my fingernail. That had a double coat of gel manicure base. Had to redo my thumbnail 3 times, but I got them all off. It was suede. Pliers didn't work for me. . It's no fun to do though!!!!



omggg my fingers are throbbing from prying rhinestones! Not even done with one pair and I'm already dreading the second haha. The claw part of the hammer is really helpful.


----------



## cdinh87

anemonerose said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to get triangle pyramid studs?



I'd like to know as well..


----------



## anemonerose

The diyers are so secretive about it I dont know why, it would be helpful and fun for other girls to experiment with projects of their own for their own sake, its no competition to them but still they dont like to share :O


----------



## chanel_lovver

anemonerose said:


> The diyers are so secretive about it I dont know why, it would be helpful and fun for other girls to experiment with projects of their own for their own sake, its no competition to them but still they dont like to share :O


 
None of these ladies here are secretive - everyone is super helpful and will share whatever knowledge and tips they have, just wait for someone to come along with an answer.  I know that a few ladies have used spikesandstuds.com and kitkraft.biz.  HTH.


----------



## rock_girl

anemonerose said:
			
		

> The diyers are so secretive about it I dont know why, it would be helpful and fun for other girls to experiment with projects of their own for their own sake, its no competition to them but still they dont like to share :O



I disagree with the above statement.

Your first post about triangle studs was at 1PM today and the above post at 7PM today. The ladies here are super helpful, IMO, but they do have lives outside tPF.  Just give them a chance to respond. 

IIRC only 2-3 ladies have studded their CLs (all of which has been posted in a DIY thread), so you might find an answer faster by searching the threads.


----------



## JetSetGo!

anemonerose said:


> The diyers are so secretive about it I dont know why, it would be helpful and fun for other girls to experiment with projects of their own for their own sake, its no competition to them but still they dont like to share :O



 this entire thread is filled with shared info.


----------



## Popsicool

anemonerose said:


> Does anyone know where to get triangle pyramid studs?



eBay apparently. Try "triangle studs".


----------



## KSGirl

sparklepaw said:
			
		

> No worries! Actually, I kept searching online even after I posted the question, and just found them! Turns out, they're called 'Jury'... in case you ever want a third pair :giggles: Here's hoping I can score an amazing deal on ebay like you did!
> Meanwhile I'll look into the Gozuls.
> Thanks very much for your reply. Take care!



Ohhh, thank you!

Yes I totally want another pair! 

My black ones are rather worse for wear (hey I wear them a ton!!), I'm considering strassing them in siam. (over the black. I played around with it today, it looked really neat)

But no more strassing for me until middle of next month, my husband is gonna kill me!! I've done 4 pairs in 2 weeks. (3 were for gifts though, with huge crystals, and one for my daughter, so those 3 went fast)

I want a strassed pair in every color. *sigh* it's better than glitter!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Ohhh, thank you!
> 
> Yes I totally want another pair!
> 
> My black ones are rather worse for wear (hey I wear them a ton!!), I'm considering strassing them in siam. (over the black. I played around with it today, it looked really neat)
> 
> But no more strassing for me until middle of next month, my husband is gonna kill me!! I've done 4 pairs in 2 weeks. (3 were for gifts though, with huge crystals, and one for my daughter, so those 3 went fast)
> 
> I want a strassed pair in every color. *sigh* it's better than glitter!


Ha Ha ... if the strassing bug bites you ... you are in money pain. But well, I enjoy it a lot and love to wear my shoes. My oldest ballerina flats have a heel of the same material as my shoes is and now it is damaged and my clobber can´t fix the. I am so unhappy. I wear these flats in my everyday living in any weather and the crystals are still perfect ... can you imagine?? Now I am close to crying bc I don´t know what to do ... shoe looks perfect from above but totally damaged underneath .....


----------



## Speedah

loveglitzer said:


> Ha Ha ... if the strassing bug bites you ... you are in money pain. But well, I enjoy it a lot and love to wear my shoes. My oldest ballerina flats have a heel of the same material as my shoes is and now it is damaged and my clobber can´t fix the. I am so unhappy. I wear these flats in my everyday living in any weather and the crystals are still perfect ... can you imagine?? Now I am close to crying bc I don´t know what to do ... shoe looks perfect from above but totally damaged underneath .....



That's odd, if it's one I'm picturing it seems like that would be an easy repair if you don't mind having a new heel...is there another cobbler you can ask for another opinion?


----------



## chanel_lovver

So I tried out strassing on a non CL shoe to see how it went and I'm hooked!!  I took a pair of teal suede platforms and used E6000 spread with a small brush on 2 inch sections at a time.  I used sizes 20, 12, 9 and 5.  I'm waiting on some size 16 that I'm going to fill in gaps with.  I also used a mix of colors- garnet AB, vitrail green and blue flair.  I used all preciosa since I got a great deal on them and they were for my test pair.  I only strassed the platform and heel.  Now on to a full pair of CL's!!


----------



## leana01

chanel_lovver said:
			
		

> So I tried out strassing on a non CL shoe to see how it went and I'm hooked!!  I took a pair of teal suede platforms and used E6000 spread with a small brush on 2 inch sections at a time.  I used sizes 20, 12, 9 and 5.  I'm waiting on some size 16 that I'm going to fill in gaps with.  I also used a mix of colors- garnet AB, vitrail green and blue flair.  I used all preciosa since I got a great deal on them and they were for my test pair.  I only strassed the platform and heel.  Now on to a full pair of CL's!!



This looks awesome! I really want to strass some CLs but I'm scared!


----------



## chanel_lovver

leana01 said:


> This looks awesome! I really want to strass some CLs but I'm scared!



Once I got the hang of it I found it really enjoyable and got in a zone- de-stressing for me  I recommend doing a test pair to see how it goes- I got them accomplished in just under 4 hours.  I even put a few on a pair for my 6 year old daughter because she was mesmerized LOL!


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm still de-strassing but the shoes are leather and satin. Going to paint over them and re-strass so it should be fine... *cross fingers*



I´m feeling with you! Hurting fingers for two or more days. Please let us know how you are going to make that miracle come to life


----------



## loveglitzer

chanel_lovver said:


> Once I got the hang of it I found it really enjoyable and got in a zone- de-stressing for me  I recommend doing a test pair to see how it goes- I got them accomplished in just under 4 hours.  I even put a few on a pair for my 6 year old daughter because she was mesmerized LOL!


Great!! Love that - I really find it de-stressing to ... it just clears my head =)


----------



## loveglitzer

leana01 said:


> This looks awesome! I really want to strass some CLs but I'm scared!


I do understand your fear. And well ... I was in sweat, fear and pain during processing ... was so scared to ruin anything. You might feel a little better to practice on a cheap pair first - probably using rhinestones. But crystallized CL´s with swarovskis are so worth it, they will sparkle like nothing else ever did.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> I´m feeling with you! Hurting fingers for two or more days. Please let us know how you are going to make that miracle come to life



Ok, I honestly do not recommend ANYONE doing this unless they have to. In fact, I am dreading having to do this to two more pairs of shoes... I've got more bandaids on my hands than I have space lol.

So, I don't know what happened to this pair of Simple Pumps. I didn't strass these but when I received them in the mail, there were more rhinestones in the box than on the shoes lol. You can't tell from the first photo but the damage is worse than photographed. The silver areas aren't rhinestones, they're areas where rhinestones have fallen off. 







I completely de-strassed them by hammering at the rhinestones and plying off the ones that just wouldn't budge. I tried acetone but that didn't work...






Now there ready to be painted and restrassed


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ok, I honestly do not recommend ANYONE doing this unless they have to. In fact, I am dreading having to do this to two more pairs of shoes... I've got more bandaids on my hands than I have space lol.
> 
> So, I don't know what happened to this pair of Simple Pumps. I didn't strass these but when I received them in the mail, there were more rhinestones in the box than on the shoes lol. You can't tell from the first photo but the damage is worse than photographed. The silver areas aren't rhinestones, they're areas where rhinestones have fallen off.
> 
> I completely de-strassed them by hammering at the rhinestones and plying off the ones that just wouldn't budge. I tried acetone but that didn't work...
> 
> Now there ready to be painted and restrassed



wow...you're a real trooper to go through all of that.  I'm so sorry for your client who paid for it the first time (seems like maybe the glue wasn't successful?).  but even though it's hard to pay for anything twice, at least she'll have them strassed properly this time.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> wow...you're a real trooper to go through all of that.  I'm so sorry for your client who paid for it the first time (seems like maybe the glue wasn't successful?).  but even though it's hard to pay for anything twice, at least she'll have them strassed properly this time.



Yeah, I have a feeling that the glue they used was bad or maybe the stones were old?


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ok, I honestly do not recommend ANYONE doing this unless they have to. In fact, I am dreading having to do this to two more pairs of shoes... I've got more bandaids on my hands than I have space lol.
> 
> So, I don't know what happened to this pair of Simple Pumps. I didn't strass these but when I received them in the mail, there were more rhinestones in the box than on the shoes lol. You can't tell from the first photo but the damage is worse than photographed. The silver areas aren't rhinestones, they're areas where rhinestones have fallen off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely de-strassed them by hammering at the rhinestones and plying off the ones that just wouldn't budge. I tried acetone but that didn't work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there ready to be painted and restrassed



This happened to a couple of my stones! They just came off their foil backing, I don't know why. Can't you reattach the stones to the shoes rather than taking them all off? Or are you restrassing them in a different colour?

Either way, I destrassed the heel of my clic clac as they were really cloudy with glue (the very first area I worked on) and I can understand your pain! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## evanescent

anemonerose said:


> The diyers are so secretive about it I dont know why, it would be helpful and fun for other girls to experiment with projects of their own for their own sake, its no competition to them but still they dont like to share :O



This is absolutely not true. The ladies on here have been extremely helpful and encouraging to first time DIYers such as myself. 

If you bother going through the DIY threads, you will find the information on where some of them purchased the studs. Good luck!


----------



## evanescent

So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.

The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:

ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
ss12 144 x 9
ss16 144 x 4
ss20 144 x 1

The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:

ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
ss12 144 x 8
ss16 144 x 3
ss20 144 x 1


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs..
> 
> For the Clic Clacs, I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> For the VPs, I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1




Both are gorgeous! I especially love the VPs. Is that Light Peach crystal?


----------



## evanescent

fumi said:


> Both are gorgeous! I especially love the VPs. Is that Light Peach crystal?



Thank you fumi!  Yes, they are strassed in light peach crystals. I should probably add that to my post!


----------



## KSGirl

evanescent said:
			
		

> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1



The peach is stunning!!!!!

Lovely on both. 

I like the tips bare, but I like them strassed too. Do you have enough crystals to strass the tips? Looks like it would only take 30-45 minutes to do both.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

evanescent said:
			
		

> Thank you fumi!  Yes, they are strassed in light peach crystals. I should probably add that to my post!



LOVE the light peach. I have a pair of nude Lady Lynch that I'm debating whether to strass Silk or Light Peach. Yours turned out fabulous.


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede).
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa).



they're SPECTACULAR!!!  LOVE the clic clacs...they're my fav (probably because I love jet crystals).  the VPs are gorgeous too.  I like the tips left satin.  it makes me think of the way CLs often "feature" the tips...think the red/black combo & the nude/burgundy combo.


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1



WOW amazing!!! I think the VP tips are good as they are. But either way you cannot go wrong 

If you don't mind me asking - did you restrassing the clic clacs? I love how clean the jet looks now. It must be really hard to work with, the jet is infamous for showing the excessive glue. How did you manage to keep them so neat this time?


----------



## Dianabanana12

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1



Look great! did you use 2028s? for the Jet? Looks flatter than mine, i used 2058.dont know what i like better lol but they look awesome. I personally wouldnt do the tip. but if you do i wanna see!!


----------



## Dessye

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1



OMG -- those light peach VPs!!!   Superb job!


----------



## starr_shenell

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1


 
Beautiful! I love them!


----------



## bagladyseattle

For those of you who paint the shoes before strassing, do you seal the paint prior to strassing?  If so, what do you use to seal?

For making DIY glitter, do you repaint the shoe to match the gliter too?  Do you seal the paint or glitter afterward?


----------



## evanescent

KSGirl said:


> The peach is stunning!!!!!
> 
> Lovely on both.
> 
> I like the tips bare, but I like them strassed too. Do you have enough crystals to strass the tips? Looks like it would only take 30-45 minutes to do both.



Thank you! No, I ran out of 7s and 9s.. It wouldn't be a problem as I need to order more black crystals anyway, but hmm still undecided on whether I should leave the tips as they are!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOVE the light peach. I have a pair of nude Lady Lynch that I'm debating whether to strass Silk or Light Peach. Yours turned out fabulous.



Thanks Oaken!! That's such a big compliment coming from you  My base was rose gold, so the Light Peach compliments the colour perfectly. I think if I had a nude base and I wasn't intending to paint it, I would go with Silk. I really love Silk and I'm probably going to use it on a nude pair sometime in the future!



frick&frack said:


> they're SPECTACULAR!!!  LOVE the clic clacs...they're my fav (probably because I love jet crystals).  the VPs are gorgeous too.  I like the tips left satin.  it makes me think of the way CLs often "feature" the tips...think the red/black combo & the nude/burgundy combo.



Thank you!! The tips are actually leather, but yes that's what I thought about the feature tips too.. but the problem is that one of the tips is scuffed so... therein lies my dilemma hehe. 



bougainvillier said:


> WOW amazing!!! I think the VP tips are good as they are. But either way you cannot go wrong
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - did you restrassing the clic clacs? I love how clean the jet looks now. It must be really hard to work with, the jet is infamous for showing the excessive glue. How did you manage to keep them so neat this time?



Thanks hun! I didn't restrass the portion of the shoes in the close up pic that I took. BUT I did restrass the heel of one shoe (the very first area I started working on) as I wasn't happy with the way the excess glue was clouding the crystals. I think it's a matter of getting used to the glue.. finding out the right amount to put. I think the key is to spread it thinly and quickly so the crystals don't "sink" into the glue.. hope that makes sense.



Dianabanana12 said:


> Look great! did you use 2028s? for the Jet? Looks flatter than mine, i used 2058.dont know what i like better lol but they look awesome. I personally wouldnt do the tip. but if you do i wanna see!!



I used 2058 for both, and thanks! If I do decide on strassing the tips, I'll post a pic for you 



Dessye said:


> OMG -- those light peach VPs!!!   Superb job!



Thanks Dessye!! 



starr_shenell said:


> Beautiful! I love them!



Thank you!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.


----------



## DariaD

bagladyseattle said:


> I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.



Congrats, this is so cool!


----------



## Popsicool

bagladyseattle said:


> I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.



That's incredible. Congratulations!! :salute:


----------



## cvbaby

just browsed this thread and i am very impressed with what you girls have done to your CLs. They look amazing! I would love to do this but I am not very talented and probably not patient enough!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.
> 
> The Clic Clacs are strassed in Jet crystals (originally black suede). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 9
> ss16 144 x 4
> ss20 144 x 1
> 
> The VPs are strassed in Light Peach crystals (originally rose gold nappa). I used:
> 
> ss5 1440 + 144 x 1
> ss7 1440 + 144 x 4
> ss9 1440 + 144 x 5
> ss12 144 x 8
> ss16 144 x 3
> ss20 144 x 1


oh wow - so beautiful. I am always amazed how elegant lace and swarovski is together. Don´t have a pair myself yet ... and the VP is so stunning. The style of this shoe is so good for crystals what ever kind of color ... but light peach is really nice. Love it ... Don´t we all fall in love with color just because these swarovski crystals are that nice ???


----------



## evanescent

bagladyseattle said:


> I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.



Awww!!! I remember them!!! Congrats, that's a great achievement!



loveglitzer said:


> oh wow - so beautiful. I am always amazed how elegant lace and swarovski is together. Don´t have a pair myself yet ... and the VP is so stunning. The style of this shoe is so good for crystals what ever kind of color ... but light peach is really nice. Love it ... Don´t we all fall in love with color just because these swarovski crystals are that nice ???



Thank you! I love lace and anything sparkly so I think these are perfect for me. Are you working on another pair of shoes? Have you worn yours out yet?


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

loveglitzer said:


> oh wow - so beautiful. I am always amazed how elegant lace and swarovski is together. Don´t have a pair myself yet ... and the VP is so stunning. The style of this shoe is so good for crystals what ever kind of color ... but light peach is really nice. Love it ... Don´t we all fall in love with color just because these swarovski crystals are that nice ???


Beautiful work


----------



## bagladyseattle

DariaD said:


> Congrats, this is so cool!


 


Popsicool said:


> That's incredible. Congratulations!! :salute:


 


evanescent said:


> Awww!!! I remember them!!! Congrats, that's a great achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love lace and anything sparkly so I think these are perfect for me. Are you working on another pair of shoes? Have you worn yours out yet?


 
Thanks ladies for your kind compliments and support!  I did not know that it's cool untill my DH gave me an anology like it's cool like shooting 79 for 18 holes of golf.  I want to break 80's.


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Awww!!! I remember them!!! Congrats, that's a great achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love lace and anything sparkly so I think these are perfect for me. Are you working on another pair of shoes? Have you worn yours out yet?



Yes, I have done a small boxclutch in Joquil but haven´t had time to take pictures yet. My CL´s ... yes I wear them, I love them =)


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ok, I honestly do not recommend ANYONE doing this unless they have to. In fact, I am dreading having to do this to two more pairs of shoes... I've got more bandaids on my hands than I have space lol.
> 
> So, I don't know what happened to this pair of Simple Pumps. I didn't strass these but when I received them in the mail, there were more rhinestones in the box than on the shoes lol. You can't tell from the first photo but the damage is worse than photographed. The silver areas aren't rhinestones, they're areas where rhinestones have fallen off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely de-strassed them by hammering at the rhinestones and plying off the ones that just wouldn't budge. I tried acetone but that didn't work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there ready to be painted and restrassed



Oh wow ... can crystals get old?? I have never thought of that. Those crystals on those shoes where these Swarovski Crystals? I just wonder, the silver base still stick to the ground only the crystals (the glass) came off... shouldn´t that mean, the glue was all right?

I really wish you a great result for all your work.


----------



## Dessye

bagladyseattle said:


> I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Oh wow ... can crystals get old?? I have never thought of that. Those crystals on those shoes where these Swarovski Crystals? I just wonder, the silver base still stick to the ground only the crystals (the glass) came off... shouldn´t that mean, the glue was all right?
> 
> I really wish you a great result for all your work.



I don't think they were Swarovski. And yep, the crystals themselves were loose.


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> Thank you!! The tips are actually leather, but yes that's what I thought about the feature tips too.. but the problem is that one of the tips is scuffed so... therein lies my dilemma hehe.


^hmmmm...that is a dilemma.  can you repair the scuff or disguise it?  I'm wondering if you'll hit the tip while you're walking even more if you have crystals sticking out on it...kwim?  whatever you decide, you can't go wrong.  you will have a gorgeous pair of sparkly shoes.




bagladyseattle said:


> I don't know you all remember this post but I wanna to share with you what happened. I made that ruby red crystals shoes and posted on blog. Anyone in here know Patone color or Leatrice Eiseman? I am not related to her or Pantone, but my DH attended Leatrice seminar class on color. Seminar class was filled with talanted designers (except my HD). Swarovski crystal is one the hot topic so my DH showed my previous projects to other classmates. The words spreaded to Leatrice, then two later she emailed my DH to ask if she would use pics of ruby red crystal on her blog. My husband was floored when he got that email. I am so flatter that have Director of Pantone compliment on my strassing project and to be feature in her blog.


^very cool


----------



## jamidee

anyone know the base that CL uses for his Plum strass... and the crystals? I'm in love!!


----------



## me&momo

so...no one has an answer for my lace wedding shoes?


----------



## evanescent

loveglitzer said:


> Yes, I have done a small boxclutch in Joquil but haven´t had time to take pictures yet. My CL´s ... yes I wear them, I love them =)



Oh Jonquil is lovely! You have to post pics  



frick&frack said:


> ^hmmmm...that is a dilemma.  can you repair the scuff or disguise it?  I'm wondering if you'll hit the tip while you're walking even more if you have crystals sticking out on it...kwim?  whatever you decide, you can't go wrong.  you will have a gorgeous pair of sparkly shoes.



Thanks for that!  Yeah.... still pretty undecided at the moment but I think I'm leaning towards putting crystals on the tip a la the Very Riche.. 



me&momo said:


> so...no one has an answer for my lace wedding shoes?



Hmm, I didn't see your original question so I went back to look for it. The satin is definitely dye-able but because I assume the lace is made from polyester fabric, it might not retain the colour as richly (saturated) as the satin, so you _might_ have a colour imbalance there..... Hopefully the other more experienced ladies can offer you better advice.

Just another thought. Which part of the shoes is stained? If it's on the satin side, can you strass the satin portion, leaving the lace portion as it is??


----------



## me&momo

evanescent said:


> Hmm, I didn't see your original question so I went back to look for it. The satin is definitely dye-able but because I assume the lace is made from polyester fabric, it might not retain the colour as richly (saturated) as the satin, so you _might_ have a colour imbalance there..... Hopefully the other more experienced ladies can offer you better advice.
> 
> Just another thought. Which part of the shoes is stained? If it's on the satin side, can you strass the satin portion, leaving the lace portion as it is??



it's the satin part that is stained/dirty. the reason i wanted to have it dyed is because the shoe color is quite hard to match with outfit now. i guess if they stay off white like this, they'll forever look like wedding shoes to me.

i only wore them once after my wedding (in this outfit =>  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-R3BX7FXVHOI/T7Rd65JZlbI/AAAAAAAAHtY/2wKE9iKvfoo/s1600/IMG_5381.JPG), but still...when i look at them...they're still wedding shoes! *sigh* i dont know what to do.


----------



## loveglitzer

me&momo said:


> so...no one has an answer for my lace wedding shoes?


Hi dear, my you ask again, I haven´t seen it. I am sure everyone is happy to give a hand to make your dream come true.


----------



## loveglitzer

me&momo said:


> it's the satin part that is stained/dirty. the reason i wanted to have it dyed is because the shoe color is quite hard to match with outfit now. i guess if they stay off white like this, they'll forever look like wedding shoes to me.
> 
> i only wore them once after my wedding (in this outfit =>  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-R3BX7FXVHOI/T7Rd65JZlbI/AAAAAAAAHtY/2wKE9iKvfoo/s1600/IMG_5381.JPG), but still...when i look at them...they're still wedding shoes! *sigh* i dont know what to do.


oh sorry I posted and haven´t seen you your post down the line. Well - sweet shoe and it is satin so I would just paint them in my party-color and partly strass them. I have never dyed satin, put paint really worked with me. You may take whatever color you like. Does the lacy part really look a little yellowish ... or is it just me, seeing it this way. If so I could imagine a purple on the satin and crystals and the heel and platform and several crystals on the lacy part, too ... just like sparkling dots ... but to stay in one tone, I would go for joquil or joquil ab or even the color silk. If I do remeber it right, in this forum is one lady who strassed her lace and that worked out too. And ... I just thought ... you could remove the bow and put on something totally diffrent. 

I hope you will find a nice idea for you beautiful weddingshoes and will be happy to wear them again. Pls let us know what you are going to do.


----------



## will_hill

Hey everyone I found a pyramid spike, i'll let you you when I find more ... http://www.novarhinestone.com/spikes-pyramid.aspx


----------



## Popsicool

will_hill said:


> Hey everyone I found a pyramid spike, i'll let you you when I find more ... http://www.novarhinestone.com/spikes-pyramid.aspx



Oh wow, that is awesome!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## DariaD

Ok, I got my shoes and I got my crystals so I am ready to strass! 

I've tried some crystals (w/o any glue, so ignore the messy pattern) on original off white satin and I actually love this combo. Maybe there's no need to dye those babies at all?

I also noticed that crystals have slightly different color, depending on size. ss20 and ss9 have lilac-golden color while other sizes are lilac-blue.
Would this it bother you? Personally I find it interesting, but would like to hear all opinions.


----------



## loveglitzer

Popsicool said:


> Oh wow, that is awesome!! Thanks so much for sharing.


dito !!! Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> Ok, I got my shoes and I got my crystals so I am ready to strass!
> 
> I've tried some crystals (w/o any glue, so ignore the messy pattern) on original off white satin and I actually love this combo. Maybe there's no need to dye those babies at all?
> 
> I also noticed that crystals have slightly different color, depending on size. ss20 and ss9 have lilac-golden color while other sizes are lilac-blue.
> Would this it bother you? Personally I find it interesting, but would like to hear all opinions.


Oh what a nice color - these must be preciosa, right? Bc I bought a lot of these stones and was not so happy about very different colors (light sapphire came out a lot lighter almost like clear ...). What I see in your pictures is really nice and interesting bc of the different shades. It wouldn´t bother me ... Usually I say base-color is a MUST but your crystals are dark and light ... I would try this - spread out a big part on your shoe and try to figure out which color is the strongest ... this would be my base ... but you have to know that I love lilac and purple and gold so ... I would always choose color over off-with. And by the way - NICE SHOE !!


----------



## me&momo

loveglitzer said:


> oh sorry I posted and haven´t seen you your post down the line. Well - sweet shoe and it is satin so I would just paint them in my party-color and partly strass them. I have never dyed satin, put paint really worked with me. You may take whatever color you like. Does the lacy part really look a little yellowish ... or is it just me, seeing it this way. If so I could imagine a purple on the satin and crystals and the heel and platform and several crystals on the lacy part, too ... just like sparkling dots ... but to stay in one tone, I would go for joquil or joquil ab or even the color silk. If I do remeber it right, in this forum is one lady who strassed her lace and that worked out too. And ... I just thought ... you could remove the bow and put on something totally diffrent.
> 
> I hope you will find a nice idea for you beautiful weddingshoes and will be happy to wear them again. Pls let us know what you are going to do.



so you would say paint over dye? the satin part is a real off white whereas the lace is more on the yellowish/champagne color. i dont know if i can trust myself enough to start DIYing these shoes with paint and crystals..  

i really just wanted to keep things simple and make it all black..but it seems like thats not gonna be an option.
thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Wow I'm so inspired and already ordered a pair of suede very prive and I need to know where is the best place to order crystals from?!? Also on suede should I play it safe and use e6000 or the gemtak??  Please help I need advice =) the shoes on here are sooooo amazing I hope mine will come out as nice


----------



## loveglitzer

me&momo said:


> so you would say paint over dye? the satin part is a real off white whereas the lace is more on the yellowish/champagne color. i dont know if i can trust myself enough to start DIYing these shoes with paint and crystals..
> 
> i really just wanted to keep things simple and make it all black..but it seems like thats not gonna be an option.
> thank you for your suggestion!




Oh I understand your fear. If you really want these shoes to go black, you can. You paint them ... taking your time and use different sizes. You have to work the heel from up to down and the platform in a nice way from one side to the other in strokes - just keep in mind to make a nice line a the toe area and figure out what to keep and what to paint. With a black heel and black platform you could place a lot of differnt sizes of crystals just on that very big bow to give it a sparkling blackish look. Whatever I painted, there was no need to be strassed, so you could leave it just painted ... and of course the bow (as far as I could see it) is underlines, this way you would also be able to paint that bow black too ... no crystals needed.  Well, maybe you wanna think about it.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> Ok, I got my shoes and I got my crystals so I am ready to strass!
> 
> I've tried some crystals (w/o any glue, so ignore the messy pattern) on original off white satin and I actually love this combo. Maybe there's no need to dye those babies at all?
> 
> I also noticed that crystals have slightly different color, depending on size. ss20 and ss9 have lilac-golden color while other sizes are lilac-blue.
> Would this it bother you? Personally I find it interesting, but would like to hear all opinions.



Did you order packs of 1440 or 144's? I find that sometimes the 144 packs, especially the larger sizes, are slightly different in color


----------



## DariaD

loveglitzer said:


> Oh what a nice color - these must be preciosa, right? Bc I bought a lot of these stones and was not so happy about very different colors (light sapphire came out a lot lighter almost like clear ...). What I see in your pictures is really nice and interesting bc of the different shades. It wouldn´t bother me ... Usually I say base-color is a MUST but your crystals are dark and light ... I would try this - spread out a big part on your shoe and try to figure out which color is the strongest ... this would be my base ... but you have to know that I love lilac and purple and gold so ... I would always choose color over off-with. And by the way - NICE SHOE !!



Thank you for sharing your thoughts!
The strongest color is lavender, all golden and blue-ish shades are just undertones &#8212; they come and go depending on the angle... so I am thinking now about giving the shoe slight purple tint with some transparent dye.


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> Did you order packs of 1440 or 144's? I find that sometimes the 144 packs, especially the larger sizes, are slightly different in color



Interesting, actually you are right  all crystals with golden undertones are from 144 packs


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:
			
		

> Interesting, actually you are right &#151; all crystals with golden undertones are from 144 packs



Daria! You're always good at these things... Do you know what base color cl uses for his plum strass?


----------



## DariaD

jamidee said:


> Daria! You're always good at these things... Do you know what base color cl uses for his plum strass?



You mean the Plum Daffodile, right?
I think the closest one would be Lumiere Burgundy 545 paint.


----------



## will_hill

Could someone tell me the difference btw *jet* & *jet hematite* ??


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts!
> The strongest color is lavender, all golden and blue-ish shades are just undertones  they come and go depending on the angle... so I am thinking now about giving the shoe slight purple tint with some transparent dye.



oh yes, that will look wonderful. Could you post a pic of the dyed shoe and how it worked. I have never tried it, but I believe that it will look much better than paint. Good luck !!


----------



## loveglitzer

will_hill said:


> Could someone tell me the difference btw *jet* & *jet hematite* ??


Jet is pure black no shades no effects - plain black 
Jet Hematite is a Jet-crystal coted with the "color/shade" Hematite ... to me Jet Hematite looks more metallic but not silver, more like anthrazite (?) - like a grey-black-metallic

sorry, my english is not that good, hope you get it or someone else will explain better =)


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> You mean the Plum Daffodile, right?
> I think the closest one would be Lumiere Burgundy 545 paint.


 plum daffodile! So, it's definitely burgundy underneath? I kept debating between that and brown. Do you think the crystal color is very close to volcano? I really want the plum to be my next DIY. But, I already have volcano piggies and the maralenas.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Ok ladies I'm going to attempt to DIY my HG shoe- the Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass wedge- the aqua color.  I've got a pewter/silver base right now and was wondering what base color/ crystal color you guys think I need to achieve the look as close as possible.  I was thinking a very dark metallic teal base and Jet AB crystals because that's what they say on the shoe description.


----------



## will_hill

*Hello Ladies, I have been searching all summer for the "Christian Louboutin Spikes" & I found them*  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Metal-C...ultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0b65a99#ht_6634wt_956


----------



## chanel_lovver

will_hill said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, I have been searching all summer for the "Christian Louboutin Spikes" & I found them  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Metal-Cone-Spikes-Screwback-Punk-Studs-Leathercraft-1-4-Silver-/200801671833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0b65a99#ht_6634wt_956



I just purchased these earlier this week in gold for a future project!!  They seem perfect, I'll post when I've completed it


----------



## AEGIS

kisenian said:


> Finished my meridian blue rolandos about a week ago! The color is very pretty! I can totally see why people love the meridian blue crystals! Thank you for letting me share!




this is funny to me bc i have been searching for rolando's in the brown colorway.

love the meridian blue though! that will be my first DIY


----------



## DariaD

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> oh yes, that will look wonderful. Could you post a pic of the dyed shoe and how it worked. I have never tried it, but I believe that it will look much better than paint. Good luck !!



I decided to go with Lumiere Hi Light Violet paint and it seems to work perfectly!
it gave the shoe nice base for strassing and pearly lilac tint, without totally taking away white color of the shoe. Really hard to capture on camera, but looks amazing IRL.


----------



## will_hill

loveglitzer said:


> Jet is pure black no shades no effects - plain black
> Jet Hematite is a Jet-crystal coted with the "color/shade" Hematite ... to me Jet Hematite looks more metallic but not silver, more like anthrazite (?) - like a grey-black-metallic
> 
> sorry, my english is not that good, hope you get it or someone else will explain better =)


Thanks So much, great way of explaining it .. I couldn't really tell from the pics of the two ...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


----------



## Speedah

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.



 Wow!!! Those look incredible! Sorry for my ignorant question but they have the ringed crystals available or how did you do it?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Speedah said:


> Wow!!! Those look incredible! Sorry for my ignorant question but they have the ringed crystals available or how did you do it?



Thank youuu! Yes, they come pre-ringed - they're swarovski ringed hotfix.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Cool- thank you! Do you use the hotfix tool for them or do you take off the glue and use your own glue?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Speedah said:


> ^^ Cool- thank you! Do you use the hotfix tool for them or do you take off the glue and use your own glue?



I used my own glue  Not a fan of hotfix


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> I decided to go with Lumiere Hi Light Violet paint and it seems to work perfectly!
> it gave the shoe nice base for strassing and pearly lilac tint, without totally taking away white color of the shoe. Really hard to capture on camera, but looks amazing IRL.


oh that is beautiful - it so iridescent and schillerizing ... very nice, thank you for sharing. I will keep that in mind and yes, I totally agree this is perfect for me. Looking forward for more pictures =)


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


What a great work - with only three sizes - the gold adds something special. To me this shoe looks really grown up, timeless elegant. Thank you


----------



## Popsicool

DariaD said:


> I decided to go with Lumiere Hi Light Violet paint and it seems to work perfectly!
> it gave the shoe nice base for strassing and pearly lilac tint, without totally taking away white color of the shoe. Really hard to capture on camera, but looks amazing IRL.



Really great choice! Looking forward to progress photos.


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> I used my own glue  Not a fan of hotfix


Did you really peel off the hotfix-glue? I glue it right that way ... help


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.



Wow! This looks way better than the ring strass VPs sold by Louboutin.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Did you really peel off the hotfix-glue? I glue it right that way ... help



no no no, I didn't remove the hotfix glue


----------



## anniethecat

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


 

These are beautiful!  Great job!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> Wow! This looks way better than the ring strass VPs sold by Louboutin.





anniethecat said:


> These are beautiful!  Great job!!!




thank youuu!


----------



## kisenian

AEGIS said:


> this is funny to me bc i have been searching for rolando's in the brown colorway.
> 
> love the meridian blue though! that will be my first DIY



so funny!! the meridian blue is definitely worth it! it's a stunner!


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.



That's amazing! Definitely better than CL ring strass! 



DariaD said:


> I decided to go with Lumiere Hi Light Violet paint and it seems to work perfectly!
> it gave the shoe nice base for strassing and pearly lilac tint, without totally taking away white color of the shoe. Really hard to capture on camera, but looks amazing IRL.



Gorgeous! Please post pics when you're done, I would love to see how the crystals look with the base colour


----------



## anniethecat

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


 
What color did these start as?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> That's amazing! Definitely better than CL ring strass!
> 
> Gorgeous! Please post pics when you're done, I would love to see how the crystals look with the base colour



Thanks! I packed on the rhinestones lol



anniethecat said:


> What color did these start as?



Gold, I painted the base silvery/white though so it'd match the CL version


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello everyone!

I won a brand new Bridget, and when the seller was about to ship em out, he found out his dog had destroyed em chewing the heck outta em.  Ugh!
He is sending them out to the cobbler and is going to relist again on the Bay. (dunno how realistic that is)  

Is there any way to strass the pony hair in the heel area as well as the platform bit?  Im assuming even if the cobbler were able to fix them as much as possible, the damage would be very noticeable so thought when/if I buy them, the only solution to make them somewhat nice is by strassing them.

Would you kindly give me some pointers as to how I can strass pony hair please?

Also do you think strassing would be a good way and in what color crystals?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## anemonerose

Does anyone know what stone Louboutin uses on his new nude strass?


----------



## loveglitzer

I just had a look here ... but haven´t found them. I remember seeing a pair of nude strassed pumps at theresa in munich which were strassed with ringstrass in crystal clear. Did you mean those? A picture would help, too? so far I am not a big help at all, but you at least know now that there will be an answer by others soon


----------



## loveglitzer

I am not a friend of yellow and even don´t fall for gold ... so what a surprise I totally fell head over heels for "Jonquil" ... but not at first, the more I strassed the more I loved it.

This Box-Clutch is 6x3x2 inch and was black in the beginning. I painted it champagne (6 coats!) and strassed it with Preciosa "Jonquil" using ss16,12,10,8 ... as I was able to get on sale. I wasn´t so happy that the 12 and the 8 came out pale but couldn´t help and strassed it anyway. The result is really nice and I totally love this box-clutch. ... But I still haven´t had time to make nice pictures, so my DH just made some shots to let you see


----------



## 05_sincere

Good Morning Ladies.

These are in route to me and I was thinking about using Merdian Blue or Light Shappire
Do I need to change the base color or should I strass another color I am open to suggestions....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13073789549...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> I am not a friend of yellow and even don´t fall for gold ... so what a surprise I totally fell head over heels for "Jonquil" ... but not at first, the more I strassed the more I loved it.
> 
> This Box-Clutch is 6x3x2 inch and was black in the beginning. I painted it champagne (6 coats!) and strassed it with Preciosa "Jonquil" using ss16,12,10,8 ... as I was able to get on sale. I wasn´t so happy that the 12 and the 8 came out pale but couldn´t help and strassed it anyway. The result is really nice and I totally love this box-clutch. ... But I still haven´t had time to make nice pictures, so my DH just made some shots to let you see



You did a great job! This is fantastic!


----------



## anniethecat

dirtyaddiction said:


> Gold, I painted the base silvery/white though so it'd match the CL version


 

Thanks, I have a pair of black that I would love to do this to, probably won't work.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

anniethecat said:


> Thanks, I have a pair of black that I would love to do this to, probably won't work.



The daffodiles in my avi were black to begin with, you can definitely paint the tip gold then the base silvery/white


----------



## anniethecat

dirtyaddiction said:


> The daffodiles in my avi were black to begin with, you can definitely paint the tip gold then the base silvery/white


 
Thanks, one more question (for now ) where did you find the ringed crystals?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

anniethecat said:


> Thanks, one more question (for now ) where did you find the ringed crystals?



dreamtime creations


----------



## loveglitzer

05_sincere said:


> Good Morning Ladies.
> 
> These are in route to me and I was thinking about using Merdian Blue or Light Shappire
> Do I need to change the base color or should I strass another color I am open to suggestions....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13073789549...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


Hi, I love Meridian blue ... if it would be my shoe, I would chance the color into something a little darker darkblue or purple of course. But that is just the look I prefer... When you received your shoe, you could just lay a lot of crystal on it without glue try one different colors to make your choice =)


----------



## loveglitzer

Look at this - I have just found a new color used by CL?

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/homepage/very-riche-strass-7.html

What do you think? This does not look like swarovski but : PRECIOSA BRUGUNDY AB?? on a purple base.


----------



## loveglitzer

Thank you Dirty ... I´m using it first time tomorrow


----------



## loveglitzer

05_sincere said:


> Good Morning Ladies.
> 
> These are in route to me and I was thinking about using Merdian Blue or Light Shappire
> Do I need to change the base color or should I strass another color I am open to suggestions....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13073789549...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


sorry to post again - if you love light sapphire your color is perfect right the way it is


----------



## anniethecat

dirtyaddiction said:


> dreamtime creations


 
Thank you for answering my questions dirtyaddiction!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Chloe, these are INCREDIBLE.  I love the ring strass.  Just love them! I bought a pair of Lady Lynch to strass with rings flatbacks as well, and I'm having such a hard time choosing the color, although there aren't that many choices available.  I'll probably just use the 16's and 20's though, not sure about the 34's.  Not all the color options come in both the 16 &20 either, so that limits my color options even more.  Does anyplace else sell the ring strass besides Dreamtime? I have been dying to add a pair of ring strass to my collection since they were released, I'm SOOO excited about them.



dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a pair of Very Prive's I ring strassed. Love the look of ring strass but it's a :censor: to work with because it only comes in three sizes! Filling in the gaps was a little challenging.


^I'm surprised at how different they look.  wonderful workmanship!




loveglitzer said:


> I am not a friend of yellow and even don´t fall for gold ... so what a surprise I totally fell head over heels for "Jonquil" ... but not at first, the more I strassed the more I loved it.
> 
> This Box-Clutch is 6x3x2 inch and was black in the beginning. I painted it champagne (6 coats!) and strassed it with Preciosa "Jonquil" using ss16,12,10,8 ... as I was able to get on sale. I wasn´t so happy that the 12 and the 8 came out pale but couldn´t help and strassed it anyway. The result is really nice and I totally love this box-clutch. ... But I still haven´t had time to make nice pictures, so my DH just made some shots to let you see


^what a beautiful bag!  these crystals look more yellow to me, so as another one who can't wear gold, I think they work.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Chloe, these are INCREDIBLE.  I love the ring strass.  Just love them! I bought a pair of Lady Lynch to strass with rings flatbacks as well, and I'm having such a hard time choosing the color, although there aren't that many choices available.  I'll probably just use the 16's and 20's though, not sure about the 34's.  Not all the color options come in both the 16 &20 either, so that limits my color options even more.  Does anyplace else sell the ring strass besides Dreamtime? I have been dying to add a pair of ring strass to my collection since they were released, I'm SOOO excited about them.



Email them, I emailed CS to see if they could get other sizes and as long as Swarovski makes them, they should be able to get them for you 



frick&frack said:


> ^I'm surprised at how different they look.  wonderful workmanship!
> 
> ^what a beautiful bag!  these crystals look more yellow to me, so as another one who can't wear gold, I think they work.



Thank youuu


----------



## evanescent

loveglitzer said:


> I am not a friend of yellow and even don´t fall for gold ... so what a surprise I totally fell head over heels for "Jonquil" ... but not at first, the more I strassed the more I loved it.
> 
> This Box-Clutch is 6x3x2 inch and was black in the beginning. I painted it champagne (6 coats!) and strassed it with Preciosa "Jonquil" using ss16,12,10,8 ... as I was able to get on sale. I wasn´t so happy that the 12 and the 8 came out pale but couldn´t help and strassed it anyway. The result is really nice and I totally love this box-clutch. ... But I still haven´t had time to make nice pictures, so my DH just made some shots to let you see



That's very pretty!! I notice that the Preciosa Jonquil doesn't have a blue shine to it.. is that right??


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> So ladies, here are my projects so far - about 99% complete. I ran out of crystals again! The Clic Clacs are missing about 4" x 2" area at the back of the heel, and I haven't decided whether to strass the tips of the VPs.. I used E6000 for both projects.



I love the tips as they are *Eva*!


----------



## NANI1972

In order to paint patent is there anything I have to do to prep the material first and what do you ladies use for the paint, in just a basic black? Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> That's very pretty!! I notice that the Preciosa Jonquil doesn't have a blue shine to it.. is that right??


No, they are not Jonquil AB - which have that shine like the typical iricent Ab-Colors =) ... and yes, that IS another great color! (IMO most of the time you cant trust those pics at swarvoski stores ...)


----------



## loveglitzer

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm surprised at how different they look.  wonderful workmanship!
> 
> 
> 
> ^what a beautiful bag!  these crystals look more yellow to me, so as another one who can't wear gold, I think they work.



Thank you ... yes it is a yellow, but not like citrine which looks like a lemon, but Jonquil is more like a lemon-sorbet =) *getting hungry***


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NANI1972 said:


> In order to paint patent is there anything I have to do to prep the material first and what do you ladies use for the paint, in just a basic black? Thank you!



I like to sand off the patent since strassing directly on patent means you can peel the rhinestones right off. For black, I use Neopaque black


----------



## Popsicool

dirtyaddiction said:


> I like to sand off the patent since strassing directly on patent means you can peel the rhinestones right off. For black, I use Neopaque black



Hey *dirty*, I'm about to attack my patent navy Madame Claudes with meridian crystals. Since the base is a good match, I was going to strass on it directly using E6000 but now I'm thinking I should sand and paint first?? Thoughts?

What's a good base paint match for Meridian? 

Thanks x


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Popsicool said:


> Hey *dirty*, I'm about to attack my patent navy Madame Claudes with meridian crystals. Since the base is a good match, I was going to strass on it directly using E6000 but now I'm thinking I should sand and paint first?? Thoughts?
> 
> What's a good base paint match for Meridian?
> 
> Thanks x



Yeah, when I strassed directly on patent, I was able to just peel the rhinestones right off even after two days of letting the glue dry! Sanding is a :censor: but it helps a lot. 

I'm working on a meridian pair right now and used Lumiere Pearlescent Blue.


----------



## Popsicool

dirtyaddiction said:


> Yeah, when I strassed directly on patent, I was able to just peel the rhinestones right off even after two days of letting the glue dry! Sanding is a :censor: but it helps a lot.
> 
> I'm working on a meridian pair right now and used Lumiere Pearlescent Blue.



:censor::censor::censor:!!!

I was hoping you'd tell me it'd be fine. 

Now I have to go and order the paint and wait... and wait.... and wait..... while it makes its way to the end of the world.

Thanks for your help though, I'm sure I'll end up with a better result in the end!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Popsicool said:


> :censor::censor::censor:!!!
> 
> I was hoping you'd tell me it'd be fine.
> 
> Now I have to go and order the paint and wait... and wait.... and wait..... while it makes its way to the end of the world.
> 
> Thanks for your help though, I'm sure I'll end up with a better result in the end!



LOLLL np


----------



## Popsicool

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL np



And while we're on the subject, once I've sanded and painted them, do you think I could possibly get away with using Gemtac instead of E6000? 

E6000 is such a gloopy pain!


----------



## jeNYC

What do you use to sand down patent? Thanks!


----------



## evanescent

loveglitzer said:


> No, they are not Jonquil AB - which have that shine like the typical iricent Ab-Colors =) ... and yes, that IS another great color! (IMO most of the time you cant trust those pics at swarvoski stores ...)



Ah, yes it makes sense now, thank you! It's a beautiful colour!!


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> I like to sand off the patent since strassing directly on patent means you can peel the rhinestones right off. For black, I use Neopaque black



How about specchio, dirty? If I remember you did the Balotas, right? Did you have to sand them down first before strassing?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Popsicool said:


> And while we're on the subject, once I've sanded and painted them, do you think I could possibly get away with using Gemtac instead of E6000?
> 
> E6000 is such a gloopy pain!



Sure  



jeNYC said:


> What do you use to sand down patent? Thanks!



Sandpaper.



evanescent said:


> How about specchio, dirty? If I remember you did the Balotas, right? Did you have to sand them down first before strassing?



The Balotas I strassed were suede but I'm working on a pair of specchio vps right now and didn't sand or paint


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> The Balotas I strassed were suede but I'm working on a pair of specchio vps right now and didn't sand or paint



Thanks dirty!! Is specchio hard to work with?? I mean, do the crystals adhere well to it? I would assume they are similar to patent.


----------



## NANI1972

dirtyaddiction said:


> I like to sand off the patent since strassing directly on patent means you can peel the rhinestones right off. For black, I use Neopaque black



Do you use a light grit sand paper to sand off the patent? Thanks girl!


----------



## LavenderIce

Popsicool said:


> And while we're on the subject, once I've sanded and painted them, do you think I could possibly get away with using Gemtac instead of E6000?
> 
> E6000 is such a gloopy pain!



I've used Gemtac on patent without having to sand it down and did not have any problems with the crystals staying on.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Thanks dirty!! Is specchio hard to work with?? I mean, do the crystals adhere well to it? I would assume they are similar to patent.



Nope, not hard. You could always scuff them up a bit before strassing though. Shouldn't take as much time and/or effort as sanding patent. 



NANI1972 said:


> Do you use a light grit sand paper to sand off the patent? Thanks girl!



no, you'll need a heavier grit


----------



## evanescent

dirtyaddiction said:


> Nope, not hard. You could always scuff them up a bit before strassing though. Shouldn't take as much time and/or effort as sanding patent.



Thank you!!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> That's very pretty!! I notice that the Preciosa Jonquil doesn't have a blue shine to it.. is that right??



What I forgot to say: IMO it is always a good idea to buy a swarovski-color-cart bc the pictures sometimes really dont show the stone AND those crystals are on a foil so you can put your shoe underneath to try what stone color you might like 

--- SORRY - I don´t know what happens here now, but several hours my postes were gone - ... 15 min later they are back again and Page no. 376 was showed as the last page, but was short - then suddenly page no. 377 is last ... everything seems to be mixed up here. don´t wanted to be a nerving big-mouth but even in my postbox those posts were gone. (Too many pages ??? in this forum-link?


----------



## Popsicool

Actually, I just had a thought. I have Madame Claudes in Navy patent AND in shocking pink satin. 

*dirty*, from your experience (and everyone else as well!), would it be a better move to strass the satin or the patent? I've dyed satin once before with jacquard and it was a pain. Is Lumiere ok for satin?

I found a local Lumiere supplier so I should have it today and I can have a strass-weekend!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Popsicool said:


> Actually, I just had a thought. I have Madame Claudes in Navy patent AND in shocking pink satin.
> 
> *dirty*, from your experience (and everyone else as well!), would it be a better move to strass the satin or the patent? I've dyed satin once before with jacquard and it was a pain. Is Lumiere ok for satin?
> 
> I found a local Lumiere supplier so I should have it today and I can have a strass-weekend!!



Definitely strass satin! And yes, i've lumiere'd satin but it changes the texture so i'd definitely only consider lumiere-ing the areas being strassed


----------



## Popsicool

dirtyaddiction said:


> Definitely strass satin! And yes, i've lumiere'd satin but it changes the texture so i'd definitely only consider lumiere-ing the areas being strassed



Hmm, I posted a reply a few hours ago but it's not showing up!!

So what I said was what do I do with the shocking pink peep toe platform area then?! I can't leave it pink, it'd look ugh. Do you think it would be ok to Lumiere over it? And then I can put some sealer clear stuff so it'll look like patent and the paint won't rub off on my toes?


----------



## Popsicool

Wow, I have no idea what happened to my brain but I'm doing my Lady Claudes in METALLIC BLUE, not meridian!!! Total brain fart. 

I was just about to start prepping for painting. Wonder if Lumiere Pearlescent Blue will still be a good base for metallic blue?


----------



## DariaD

And so it begins! 
I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing. 
They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
Would love to hear everyone's opinions


----------



## kshin30

Ladies,

A quick question. What paint can I use to color my wooden heels before I strass. I think someone said they used Luminere, but when I looked it up it is a fabric paint. 

Thank you


----------



## sally.m

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions



They look great!


----------



## peggy13

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions


 looks great, i really like! maybe you combine it with a pantyhose with crystals at the achilles!


----------



## Popsicool

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions



The colours look amazing, that was a great choice for the base in the end!!

To me personally the crystals looks a bit far apart. Or maybe alternating the sizes a bit more would make them look a bit closer together? But that's just me! There are different "styles" of strassing and if you are happy with the look, that's what matters.


----------



## DariaD

*sally.m* Thank you so much!

*peggy13* Thank you, love the pantyhose with crystals idea 



Popsicool said:


> The colours look amazing, that was a great choice for the base in the end!!
> 
> To me personally the crystals looks a bit far apart. Or maybe alternating the sizes a bit more would make them look a bit closer together? But that's just me! There are different "styles" of strassing and if you are happy with the look, that's what matters.



Thank you, that what I was thinking too. 
I took some of the crystals off and re-did the pattern and then just strassed the rest of the heel with closer spacing. 
Hope I will get less sloppier and more faster with the time


----------



## Popsicool

DariaD said:


> *sally.m* Thank you so much!
> 
> *peggy13* Thank you, love the pantyhose with crystals idea
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that what I was thinking too.
> I took some of the crystals off and re-did the pattern and then just strassed the rest of the heel with closer spacing.
> Hope I will get less sloppier and more faster with the time



Yay! You definitely get into a "rhythm" after a little while... 

Looking forward to seeing progress.

I'm in the process of painting my shocking pink satin Madame Claudes with Lumiere Pearlescent blue and the paint is making the shoes look so much better, makes them look like laminato leather, amazing! Will share photos later today.


----------



## will_hill

Hey, could any one tell me what color crystal is on the very mix, I want to recreate this look on a daffodil ?? 
us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-verymix-3101207_cn89_1_1200x1200.jpg


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions


I really like your color and your stones. It took my quiet some time to geat used to a close together strassing, as I hated the gaps ...which I was´nt able to fill in bc I was limited on sizes. I like them spaced out evenly as you did it here and I like them smooth tight together. Don´t panic ... just strass them as YOU like them and enjoy them, that is the most important =) ... And congrates on your wonderful color ... what is the name again? I really should write it down, bc I loooooove it !


----------



## designergirl6

all of you with your DIY shoes make me happy. i fell in love with strassed CL's, but not in love with the price tag. which brought me here, to the experts.

i want strassed CL's as my wedding shoes. however, i have no idea what color to do. my dress is ivory, and my wedding colors are plum, cranberry, black, and pewter/silver. any thoughts? i haven't bought the shoes yet, i'm still trying to figure out what color crystals to use. once i've decided on crystal color, i'll get the shoes.

thoughts? suggestions? i thought about volcano, but i don't think it would look good with my other colors.


----------



## Acheriontop

designergirl6 said:
			
		

> all of you with your DIY shoes make me happy. i fell in love with strassed CL's, but not in love with the price tag. which brought me here, to the experts.
> 
> i want strassed CL's as my wedding shoes. however, i have no idea what color to do. my dress is ivory, and my wedding colors are plum, cranberry, black, and pewter/silver. any thoughts? i haven't bought the shoes yet, i'm still trying to figure out what color crystals to use. once i've decided on crystal color, i'll get the shoes.
> 
> thoughts? suggestions? i thought about volcano, but i don't think it would look good with my other colors.



Crystal AB is such a pretty and classic color and would really go well with the pewter/silver schem. or maybe a nude color like silk or light Colorado topaz. I figure a nude strassed shoe would get more wear after the wedding? Grats on you upcomming wedding!


----------



## designergirl6

Acheriontop said:


> Crystal AB is such a pretty and classic color and would really go well with the pewter/silver schem. or maybe a nude color like silk or light Colorado topaz. I figure a nude strassed shoe would get more wear after the wedding? Grats on you upcomming wedding!



i didn't think of crystal ab. and i'm not so concerned about wearing them again. i rarely ever get dressed up enough for strassed shoes, i just want special shoes for my wedding.

is there a pretty silver? like, not opaque silver. but something more silver and less.. ab?

and thank you  we're excited.


----------



## Popsicool

designergirl6 said:


> i didn't think of crystal ab. and i'm not so concerned about wearing them again. i rarely ever get dressed up enough for strassed shoes, i just want special shoes for my wedding.
> 
> is there a pretty silver? like, not opaque silver. but something more silver and less.. ab?
> 
> and thank you  we're excited.



YES! Crystal AB is more pink than anything really...

If you want a true metallic silver, you should go with Comet Argent Light. There are two versions though - an older version where the crystal is back coated, that pretty much just looks like clear crystal. The ones you want to look for are the metallic top coated ones. Like this!

BUUTT if you don't want an "opaque" silver then just plain crystal is silver.


----------



## DariaD

loveglitzer said:


> I really like your color and your stones. It took my quiet some time to geat used to a close together strassing, as I hated the gaps ...which I was´nt able to fill in bc I was limited on sizes. I like them spaced out evenly as you did it here and I like them smooth tight together. Don´t panic ... just strass them as YOU like them and enjoy them, that is the most important =) ... And congrates on your wonderful color ... what is the name again? I really should write it down, bc I loooooove it !



Awww, thank you for your encouragement I really appreciate it! 
I've re done the pattern a bit and now continue with a little bit closer spacing.

The color is called Vitrail Light and I it was pretty hard to find because it is discontinued (?). However I was obsessed with it so I ordered bunch of crystals both from eBay and DreamtimeCreation, the later had some sizes in 2028 and some in 2058 so I guess my strassing will look like a mess to a professional. 
They are super dear to me, though, as it was my dream to have wedding shoes strassed with this crystal and this dream is slowly coming true


----------



## StrawberrySwing

Hi guys, can anyone tell me what colour is this? is it vintage rose?
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/ie_en/women/fifi-strass-1.html


----------



## hayesld

Hello ladies, if you want to paint a patent shoe but don't plan to strass (just want a different color) do you still have to sand so the acrylic won't peel? Is there a better product than lumiere?


----------



## designergirl6

StrawberrySwing said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me what colour is this? is it vintage rose?
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/ie_en/women/fifi-strass-1.html



i think it's more peach than rose. didn't someone say CL used light peach on those? (i could be wrong, but it looks way more peach than rose)


----------



## designergirl6

Popsicool said:


> YES! Crystal AB is more pink than anything really...
> 
> If you want a true metallic silver, you should go with Comet Argent Light. There are two versions though - an older version where the crystal is back coated, that pretty much just looks like clear crystal. The ones you want to look for are the metallic top coated ones. Like this!
> 
> BUUTT if you don't want an "opaque" silver then just plain crystal is silver.



comet argent light. got it. i'll see what i can find. thank you!


----------



## Dianabanana12

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions


 

lol you seem so unsure hehe 

I think they look good, i feel like crystal spacing is up to your personal preferance, i personally didnt want ANY spacing in the one i did a partial strass on. But i want to strass a pair of piggies i think i might space them out ... or not? i dont know lol either way they look good


----------



## missclt

gooood luck  post a pic once done please!


----------



## DariaD

Dianabanana12 said:


> lol you seem so unsure hehe
> 
> I think they look good, i feel like crystal spacing is up to your personal preferance, i personally didnt want ANY spacing in the one i did a partial strass on. But i want to strass a pair of piggies i think i might space them out ... or not? i dont know lol either way they look good



Thank you!
Yes you are right, it is my first full strass CL project and I feel very unsure!
I was really freaking out while painting satin as I literally ruined 450 euro shoes for a diy project with very questionable % of success 

Now I feel more and more confident, because I can see the progress and feel that I have strength and patience to finish those babies.


----------



## frick&frack

DariaD said:


> And so it begins!
> I started with the heel, cause I wasn't (and still isn't) sure about crystal spacing.
> They seem a bit to far on the photo, but it actually looks ok IRL. Or not?
> Would love to hear everyone's opinions


first, the base color & crystal color are gorgeous.  second, I think spacing is a matter of preference.  seems to me that CLs space their crystals more like the way you've done while some ladies on this thread prefer to space their crystals more closely together.  the sparkle makes it look great either way.


----------



## DariaD

frick&frack said:


> first, the base color & crystal color are gorgeous.  second, I think spacing is a matter of preference.  seems to me that CLs space their crystals more like the way you've done while some ladies on this thread prefer to space their crystals more closely together.  the sparkle makes it look great either way.



Aww, thank you, every time someone mentions the color my heart goes "Yay!"


----------



## DariaD

One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe 
The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.

Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy


----------



## bougainvillier

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



WOW it's stunning!!! I love the purple/pinkish paint you used! And the crystals! Just WOW! Which combo you used? Lumiere pearlscent pink for paint? Sorry I am too lazy now to go back and read all the posts I missed here 

Placement is perfect also! Do share more pictures!!!


----------



## KSGirl

DariaD said:
			
		

> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



Oh these are going to be so pretty!!!!

To do a pair of heels takes me about 20-25 hours. Flats I can do in 12, if I'm lazy and use larger crystals. 

But all the time is so worth the result!!!

My new nickname is "sparkle toes", because I'm always wearing sparkly shoes. So fun! And once you finish this pair, you will want to do another. It's addicting!! I have 4 projects in the works, plus a pair for my daughter for Christmas. (and I made 4 pairs as gifts for friends and family)

Love love love the color!!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



they're looking fab! Strassing is time consuming but the result is soo worth it


----------



## DariaD

bougainvillier said:


> WOW it's stunning!!! I love the purple/pinkish paint you used! And the crystals! Just WOW! Which combo you used? Lumiere pearlscent pink for paint? Sorry I am too lazy now to go back and read all the posts I missed here
> 
> Placement is perfect also! Do share more pictures!!!



Thank you so much!

I've used Lumiere Hi Light Violet with a small amount of purple acrylic paint mixed in. 
My painting skills weren't really impressive and the painting job was made a bit poorly, but as it will be covered with crystals anyway so I am OK with that. 




KSGirl said:


> Oh these are going to be so pretty!!!!
> 
> To do a pair of heels takes me about 20-25 hours. Flats I can do in 12, if I'm lazy and use larger crystals.
> 
> But all the time is so worth the result!!!
> 
> My new nickname is "sparkle toes", because I'm always wearing sparkly shoes. So fun! And once you finish this pair, you will want to do another. It's addicting!! I have 4 projects in the works, plus a pair for my daughter for Christmas. (and I made 4 pairs as gifts for friends and family)
> 
> Love love love the color!!!!!



Thank you!
Were do you wear your shoes, if you dont mind me asking?
I already feel an itch to have Volcano and Aurum strassed pairs, but I have no idea where to wear those, because in our small town I will probably look like a lunatic.


----------



## DariaD

dirtyaddiction said:


> they're looking fab! Strassing is time consuming but the result is soo worth it


 
Awww, thank you!
You do such an amazing job as a strasser, I am very proud to get a feedback from you!


----------



## KSGirl

DariaD said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Were do you wear your shoes, if you dont mind me asking?
> I already feel an itch to have Volcano and Aurum strassed pairs, but I have no idea where to wear those, because in our small town I will probably look like a lunatic.



Oh heavens, I wear them everywhere! Like to go get gas, groceries, you name it, I wear them.

Then again I always "dress", so it works for me. I too live in a small town, the standard "mommy uniform" is either short shorts & tank top, or velour sweats. So do I get weird looks? Yes. But I dress for me, so I really don't care what other people think.

Heck, I wear them thrifting!!! But that's just me. I did the "mommy" dress thing, and I hated how I felt. At this point though, I feel I have a bit of a reputation to keep up. Lol


----------



## fumi

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



They look beautiful so far!  What crystal color is this?


----------



## DariaD

fumi said:


> They look beautiful so far!  What crystal color is this?



Thank you! 
This is Vitrail Light, crazy mix of 2028 and 2058 both from Swarovski and Preciosa


----------



## Popsicool

KSGirl said:


> Oh heavens, I wear them everywhere! Like to go get gas, groceries, you name it, I wear them.
> 
> Then again I always "dress", so it works for me. I too live in a small town, the standard "mommy uniform" is either short shorts & tank top, or velour sweats. So do I get weird looks? Yes. But I dress for me, so I really don't care what other people think.
> 
> Heck, I wear them thrifting!!! But that's just me. I did the "mommy" dress thing, and I hated how I felt. At this point though, I feel I have a bit of a reputation to keep up. Lol



Haha I LOVE THIS!!! I feel kinda the same a lot of the time, I wear my Louboutins to work every day (and with almost 50 pairs I need ANY excuse to wear them!!) and I work with 6 guys who wear sneakers and jeans and T-shirts so I'm such a "girl" in the office!




DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



Daria they are turning out so stunning!!! And you're not the only "slow" one, I spent the ENTIRE last weekend painting and strassing my Madame Claudes and I have only *one* shoe done. I guess I better not be making any plans for this weekend then....


----------



## DariaD

Popsicool said:


> Daria they are turning out so stunning!!! And you're not the only "slow" one, I spent the ENTIRE last weekend painting and strassing my Madame Claudes and I have only *one* shoe done. I guess I better not be making any plans for this weekend then....



Haha, thank you and good luck with your Madame Claudes! Please post pics when you're done with painting 
I adore this shoe and wish one day to strass it in Volcano.


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



Wow! Those are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



Wow! That's looks amazing


----------



## designergirl6

has anyone strassed anything with a bow? CL or not. i bought a pair of cheapy flats to practice on before i do CL's, but they have a big bow on the toe. and i'm trying to figure out what to do. do i leave it unstrassed? or do i strass it too?


----------



## designergirl6

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



they look AMAZING.


----------



## rock_girl

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy


 
*Daria* - They look _amazing_!  I  color...more subtle than volcano with the same level of "pop" to keep them interesting.  I can't wait to see the finished product...and modeling shots!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Am thinking of changing a pair of black leather Miss Marples to a medium tan.  What's the best approach?  Spray paint? Or some sort of leather dye?


----------



## DariaD

*designergirl6, Jönathan, Myrkur*  Thank you!


----------



## DariaD

rock_girl said:


> *Daria* - They look _amazing_!  I  color...more subtle than volcano with the same level of "pop" to keep them interesting.  I can't wait to see the finished product...and modeling shots!!



Thank you so much!
Yes, they do remind me of Volcano effect, but a bit toned down version


----------



## evanescent

Popsicool said:


> Daria they are turning out so stunning!!! And you're not the only "slow" one, I spent the ENTIRE last weekend painting and strassing my Madame Claudes and I have only *one* shoe done. I guess I better not be making any plans for this weekend then....



Oh Popsi, do you happen to have progress pics of your Madame Claudes? What colour did you end up with in the end? 



DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy



They are so pretty!! The base colour goes so perfectly with the crystals.


----------



## Dimple

designergirl6 said:


> has anyone strassed anything with a bow? CL or not. i bought a pair of cheapy flats to practice on before i do CL's, but they have a big bow on the toe. and i'm trying to figure out what to do. do i leave it unstrassed? or do i strass it too?



I'll be strassing a pair of non cl heels. I'm waiting for the crystals to arrive. I just painted it crimson and it was originally patent nude.


----------



## katran26

designergirl6 said:


> has anyone strassed anything with a bow? CL or not. i bought a pair of cheapy flats to practice on before i do CL's, but they have a big bow on the toe. and i'm trying to figure out what to do. do i leave it unstrassed? or do i strass it too?


 

I would try to strass it with smaller sized crystals - ss07's or ss05's maybe?


----------



## designergirl6

Dimple said:


> I'll be strassing a pair of non cl heels. I'm waiting for the crystals to arrive. I just painted it crimson and it was originally patent nude.



ooo! sounds awesome  i hope the crystals come soon so you can get started.



katran26 said:


> I would try to strass it with smaller sized crystals - ss07's or ss05's maybe?



on the bow? alrighty. thanks!


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> One more process shot and I promise I won't be spamming with any pictures before I am done at least with one shoe
> The lighting is way too yellowish on the picture, but at least it brings out golden highlights to a visible level.
> 
> Little did I realize how time consuming strassing is! The heel took me about 3 hours and this little portion above the heel took another 3... oh boy


yeah ... takes a looooot of time, but look what you have created!! GREAT really great ... you will have very beautiful weddingshoes ... would love to marry again


----------



## loveglitzer

ha,ha ... lol ... I know that very well. I wear them with jeans and t-shirt in my everyday life ... I don´t mind what others may think or that they might look at my shoes. I love sparkling shoes! So what ? Just wear them, they are worth every cent to be worn day in, day out ... and you might be famous for wearing sparkling shoes, that is o.k. - we all should be famous for loving something ... I am so used to my shoes, that I even don´t think about it anymore. And if I´m not wearing my sparkling shoes, I carry around my sparkling boxclutch ... LOL


----------



## loveglitzer

I am prepared for autumn ... when our weather is going to be more wet than dry, I will put my CL´s back into the box ... they will have their winter-sleep ... but I still what o sparkle =) ... so I made these:

11cm block-heel Leather pumps former beige - now in light Amethyst Preciosa Crystals with a nice black Tip and that black heel ...


----------



## Tiare

Has anyone had experience with the Tarrago black penetrating dye turning metallic?

I used the black on a pair of dark brown shoes (not smooth, not suede, sort of like a epsom Hermes texture,) and it gave it a metallic burgundy color. Plenty of coats too. The Tarrago seemed really watery. Did I get a bad one from Amazon?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> I am prepared for autumn ... when our weather is going to be more wet than dry, I will put my CL´s back into the box ... they will have their winter-sleep ... but I still what o sparkle =) ... so I made these:
> 
> 11cm block-heel Leather pumps former beige - now in light Amethyst Preciosa Crystals with a nice black Tip and that black heel ...



wow! These are superb! I absolutely love the contrast of strassed and non strassed


----------



## bougainvillier

anemonerose said:


> No there isnt those sizes you have to take light siam



Ladies - questions on fire opal strassing: from what I read here, it seems you need to take light siam for smaller sizes like ss5, ss7 and ss9. Do you also mix light siam and fire opal both for bigger sizes such as ss12, ss16 and ss20? Or you purely use fire opal for bigger sizes? 

Are light siam and fire opal both AB crystals or the regular ones? 

I am thinking of doing this on my declics 140  Thanks in advance!


----------



## designergirl6

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies - questions on fire opal strassing: from what I read here, it seems you need to take light siam for smaller sizes like ss5, ss7 and ss9. Do you also mix light siam and fire opal both for bigger sizes such as ss12, ss16 and ss20? Or you purely use fire opal for bigger sizes?
> 
> Are light siam and fire opal both AB crystals or the regular ones?
> 
> I am thinking of doing this on my declics 140  Thanks in advance!



fire opal doesn't come in the super small sizes, so that's why you use light siam. and no, you wouldn't mix the two for bigger sizes. fire opal is AB, but i don't think light siam is. someone, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Dimple

Can anyone please tell me the difference between ruby and Siam? Ruby appears to be the brighter one of the two. I have painted my heels lumiere crimson and trying to pick the most suitable of the two.


----------



## designergirl6

to those who have strassed with purple: which purple did you use? amethyst, helitrope, or tanzanite/deep tanzanite? i think i'll do these "test" flats in purple for my reception, but i can't decide which purple to do.


----------



## designergirl6

Dimple said:


> Can anyone please tell me the difference between ruby and Siam? Ruby appears to be the brighter one of the two. I have painted my heels lumiere crimson and trying to pick the most suitable of the two.



ruby seems to be more pink than a true red.


----------



## KSGirl

Dimple said:
			
		

> Can anyone please tell me the difference between ruby and Siam? Ruby appears to be the brighter one of the two. I have painted my heels lumiere crimson and trying to pick the most suitable of the two.



Light Siam seems to be a true red (think Dorothy's shoes red)

Siam is more of a burgundy in my opinion. And ruby is more pink. (I happen to have all 3 colors for various projects at the moment)

I suggest light Siam for a true red red. (not the AB Siam though)

Hope that helps some!


----------



## Speedah

loveglitzer said:


> I am prepared for autumn ... when our weather is going to be more wet than dry, I will put my CL´s back into the box ... they will have their winter-sleep ... but I still what o sparkle =) ... so I made these:
> 
> 11cm block-heel Leather pumps former beige - now in light Amethyst Preciosa Crystals with a nice black Tip and that black heel ...



What a fabulous idea!!! I love these!!!


----------



## Dimple

KSGirl said:


> Light Siam seems to be a true red (think Dorothy's shoes red)
> 
> Siam is more of a burgundy in my opinion. And ruby is more pink. (I happen to have all 3 colors for various projects at the moment)
> 
> I suggest light Siam for a true red red. (not the AB Siam though)
> 
> Hope that helps some!



Thank you so much for your help. I ended up purchasing light Siam.


----------



## loveglitzer

designergirl6 said:


> to those who have strassed with purple: which purple did you use? amethyst, helitrope, or tanzanite/deep tanzanite? i think i'll do these "test" flats in purple for my reception, but i can't decide which purple to do.


I used light amethyst on a base of metallic plum ... pictures are at page 380 =)


----------



## loveglitzer

Speedah said:


> What a fabulous idea!!! I love these!!!


Thanks Speedah, they came out much nicer than I thought they would =)


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> wow! These are superb! I absolutely love the contrast of strassed and non strassed



Hi Dirty ... thank you  I can´t wait to wear them. Good thing is - my husband admires them too, so I don´t feel quilty of owning so many strassed shoes


----------



## Miss Diamond

1st time poster here!

I am hoping to strass the heel and platform of my CL Lady Peel Slings in Nude Patent using moonlight crystals. I believe I have to paint these areas 1st so it adheres correctly.

What sort of paint do I use? 

Also, where is the best place to purchase crystals?

Thank you!


----------



## designergirl6

loveglitzer said:


> I used light amethyst on a base of metallic plum ... pictures are at page 380 =)



they look so awesome. i saw them! i love that.


----------



## designergirl6

Miss Diamond said:


> 1st time poster here!
> 
> I am hoping to strass the heel and platform of my CL Lady Peel Slings in Nude Patent using moonlight crystals. I believe I have to paint these areas 1st so it adheres correctly.
> 
> What sort of paint do I use?
> 
> Also, where is the best place to purchase crystals?
> 
> Thank you!



best place to buy the crystals is either ebay, http://www.lovetocrystal.com/ or http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/.

as for painting the patent, i don't think you have to paint it? as long as you use e6000 glue, it should be okay. other people have strassed patent without painting, and have had success.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi ladies, I'm trying to glue a bow to the front of a pair of patent leather heels using normal superglue but for some reason it's just not sticking? I've just ordered some E6000 glue, do you think it'll work? I'm gutted because I thought it'd take me 5 seconds to do but now it's left a ugly glue mark on the leather


----------



## DariaD

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, I'm trying to glue a bow to the front of a pair of patent leather heels using normal superglue but for some reason it's just not sticking? I've just ordered some E6000 glue, do you think it'll work? I'm gutted because I thought it'd take me 5 seconds to do but now it's left a ugly glue mark on the leather



I am sure E6000 will work, because it is really sticky and has something that superglue doesn't  flexibility. It gets a bit rubbery when completely dry while superglue is stiff and easy to crack.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

DariaD said:


> I am sure E6000 will work, because it is really sticky and has something that superglue doesn't  flexibility. It gets a bit rubbery when completely dry while superglue is stiff and easy to crack.



Thanks so much for replying! Feeling a little relieved now


----------



## bougainvillier

designergirl6 said:
			
		

> fire opal doesn't come in the super small sizes, so that's why you use light siam. and no, you wouldn't mix the two for bigger sizes. fire opal is AB, but i don't think light siam is. someone, correct me if i'm wrong.



Thank you girl! You ladies are all do knowledgable here


----------



## anemonerose

Does anyone know how to clean white satin?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hiiii ladies... I need your help. So I ordered crystals from dreamcreations with the flat back and I'm putting them on suede very prive loubs... I was going to order e6000 but it stated that with flat back crystals to use gemtac. I'm nervous that unless I use the strongest glue they will fall off?!? Any suggestions. Should I go ahead and start with gemtac on suede or order the e6000 to be on the safe side?!? 

Thaaaankkk uuuu


----------



## designergirl6

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiiii ladies... I need your help. So I ordered crystals from dreamcreations with the flat back and I'm putting them on suede very prive loubs... I was going to order e6000 but it stated that with flat back crystals to use gemtac. I'm nervous that unless I use the strongest glue they will fall off?!? Any suggestions. Should I go ahead and start with gemtac on suede or order the e6000 to be on the safe side?!?
> 
> Thaaaankkk uuuu



people swear by both. i've used e6000 on a suede belt before, and it worked perfectly. i've never used gemtac, but others who have strassed suede before have used it with success. i think it's personal preference.


----------



## designergirl6

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you girl! You ladies are all do knowledgable here



you're welcome  and i agree, everyone is so helpful here.


----------



## rock_girl

anemonerose said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to clean white satin?



There are two threads (at least) in this forum that focus on care & cleaning. You might find your answer there and/or get a faster response to your question. Also, if the shoes have been pre-treated with a stain protector might make a difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## KSGirl

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Hiiii ladies... I need your help. So I ordered crystals from dreamcreations with the flat back and I'm putting them on suede very prive loubs... I was going to order e6000 but it stated that with flat back crystals to use gemtac. I'm nervous that unless I use the strongest glue they will fall off?!? Any suggestions. Should I go ahead and start with gemtac on suede or order the e6000 to be on the safe side?!?
> 
> Thaaaankkk uuuu



I use gemtac, because e6000 gives me a headache.

But, I do have a tube of e6000 on hand for repair jobs (replacing lost crystals or fixing loose ones) & for any insole repair. I'm very hard on my shoes, and I don't trust our only local cobbler, he's just a jerk! (and changes prices on a whim)

Hope that helps! I also just prefer gemtac, as I've worked with it for a long time (before I ever strassed a pair of shoes!!)

Both are good though. I can just strass faster with gemtac


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?

 (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )


----------



## Popsicool

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )



I know many are not fans of these but personally I love the tag series and I think this is one of the most beautiful pieces from it. So if it was me, I'd be leaving them as they are. They're pretty special!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz

Before











*After*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bagladyseattle said:


> My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*



Those are beautiful!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )



I love the tag and I love strass sooo, if it were me, I would strass them like that aka WITH the tag


----------



## Popsicool

dirtyaddiction said:


> I love the tag and I love strass sooo, if it were me, I would strass them like that aka WITH the tag



OMG yes, I love that idea!!

Go on, do it!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I also did  Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.


----------



## DariaD

bagladyseattle said:


> My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*



This pair is amazingly beautiful!!! 
How long did it take you to finish those?


----------



## loveglitzer

bagladyseattle said:


> I also did  Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.


Oh this IS beautiful ... what a nice Duo =) Congrats ...


----------



## loveglitzer

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiiii ladies... I need your help. So I ordered crystals from dreamcreations with the flat back and I'm putting them on suede very prive loubs... I was going to order e6000 but it stated that with flat back crystals to use gemtac. I'm nervous that unless I use the strongest glue they will fall off?!? Any suggestions. Should I go ahead and start with gemtac on suede or order the e6000 to be on the safe side?!?
> 
> Thaaaankkk uuuu


Hi ... I used Gemtac on suede and that worked really well - no crystals lost =)


----------



## loveglitzer

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )


THAT is a hard decision ... well, I don´t love the tag so it is easy to me to say ... go for strassing. But I almost hear a bleeding heart in your message (???) - if you so much love, then just enjoy them for some years and wear them a lot. When they are old and look chubby you might want to strass them then ? ... But if they were mine - i would love to strass them in black diamond or jet hematite ...


----------



## Tarhls

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )



I love the tag and strassed but I would keep them as they are, totally eye catching. I miss my tag boots.  Another pair will come up for strassing


----------



## Tarhls

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz
> 
> Before
> 
> After



You've done a fantastic job - they are sparkling beauties


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> I love the tag and I love strass sooo, if it were me, I would strass them like that aka WITH the tag


 
My first choice is leave them be. They are gorgeous. The happy median is  dirty's suggestion, if you must strass. The tag on the daf is not the same as these.


----------



## bougainvillier

bagladyseattle said:


> I also did  Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.



WOW this is gorgeous! Great match with the clutch too! Love the gold!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies - I got these ballerina flats in fetisha and planning to paint them violet and strass volcano, to replicate the gozul flats. I asked Popsi but here might be a better place to post for opinions: 

My question is, on the trim shown in the picture, do you gals think I could easily strass on them? the original gozul flats have it all strassed, but I felt there is a small gap between the leather and trim (esp. the small U-shaped threads on the edge are definitely not smooth paint to work on), which might make it very hard to strass right on the line. if I do want to strass it all like the gozul, should i stay with small crystals just on the trim? OR should i just take the easy way to not strass on the trim? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## frick&frack

bagladyseattle said:


> My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz





bagladyseattle said:


> I also did  Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.



they're fabulous!  you did a great job.  I bet you'll wear those over & over.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagladyseattle said:


> I also did  Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.



woow!! Great job and combination!!!


----------



## naughtymanolo

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, ladies and gents! I specifically purchased these for a great deal some months back with the strict intention of strassing. WHat are your thoughts about this particular shoe? Should I strass this, or should I just leave it as is? I want to strass them, but at the same time, I like the Tag. At the same time, I do have the Tag Daf Booty, so I really don't need two tagged shoes, or do I? Thoughts?
> 
> (No response is a crazy one. I want honest opinions, good or bad. TIA  )



Please don't strass, they are amazing and quite rare you can find regular pigalle 120s and color/strass


----------



## Popsicool

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies - I got these ballerina flats in fetisha and planning to paint them violet and strass volcano, to replicate the gozul flats. I asked Popsi but here might be a better place to post for opinions:
> 
> My question is, on the trim shown in the picture, do you gals think I could easily strass on them? the original gozul flats have it all strassed, but I felt there is a small gap between the leather and trim (esp. the small U-shaped threads on the edge are definitely not smooth paint to work on), which might make it very hard to strass right on the line. if I do want to strass it all like the gozul, should i stay with small crystals just on the trim? OR should i just take the easy way to not strass on the trim?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hey! Sorry I couldn't go too much into it in the Authentication thread since it was off topic... But two things: Gozul flats are strassed all the way but they don't have that trim in the first place. However, I remember after I strassed mine, there was another lady on her that did hers and she did strass the trim and it looked just fine!

So it really depends on what your preference is. I liked the trim bare for a nice contrast, but if you don't like the idea, then definitely strass it


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies - I got these ballerina flats in fetisha and planning to paint them violet and strass volcano, to replicate the gozul flats. I asked Popsi but here might be a better place to post for opinions:
> 
> My question is, on the trim shown in the picture, do you gals think I could easily strass on them? the original gozul flats have it all strassed, but I felt there is a small gap between the leather and trim (esp. the small U-shaped threads on the edge are definitely not smooth paint to work on), which might make it very hard to strass right on the line. if I do want to strass it all like the gozul, should i stay with small crystals just on the trim? OR should i just take the easy way to not strass on the trim?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have seen those strassed but the trim was left unstrassed, that looked really nice - bc the color was really close to the color of the crystals. Why don´t you leaf the trim firsthand and lay some "idea crystals" to find out, how you would be able to strass the trim too. Maybe you have to practise with a lot oft diffrent sizes to figure out your best pattern on the trim ... but IMO the edges at the trim will always be seen, bc the trim is a little higher then the rest ... but there is no limit of strassing on the trim. Good luck and can´t wait to see some pictures of your dreamshoe becoming true =)


----------



## bagladyseattle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are beautiful!


 
Thanks!  I worn 2x already and I love it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

DariaD said:


> This pair is amazingly beautiful!!!
> How long did it take you to finish those?


 
Thanks!  It did not take that long compare to New Simple.  ~20hours.



loveglitzer said:


> Oh this IS beautiful ... what a nice Duo =) Congrats ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

bagladyseattle said:


> I also did Light colorado topaz on my Chloe clutch to match w/ the shoes.


 
The pair is TDF!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Tarhls said:


> You've done a fantastic job - they are sparkling beauties


 
Thanks!  They are very sparkling IRL.



bougainvillier said:


> WOW this is gorgeous! Great match with the clutch too! Love the gold!!!


 
I thought want dazzle my boring clutch up a little to have as a set.


----------



## bagladyseattle

frick&frack said:


> they're fabulous! you did a great job. I bet you'll wear those over & over.


 
Thank you for kind compliments.  This light gold goes well with my wardrobe.  I already wear in 2x since I got it done.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> woow!! Great job and combination!!!


Thank you!  I am working the aurum color soon.


----------



## KSGirl

Not CL, but my latest creation. Same flats as my Jonquil ones. I used Preciosa Light Siam, in 8ss(had 10 gross, maybe 100 stones left?) 10ss (had 20gross, probably have 5 gross left), 16ss(probably used about 2 gross) and 20ss (1gross)

These took me about 12 hours over 2 days. I suspect not having anything smaller than 8ss makes it go faster. I'm also fast, as I'm usually determined to get done.

I have enough crystals left over to make my daughter a pair for Christmas! She will be so thrilled. 

I've always wanted ruby slippers!!


----------



## Annaoj

Hi guys

I have been looking through all your pictures and I am totally amazed at how stunning your creations are!

I would love to have a go at strassing a pair of CL, I have a pair of black patent simple pumps, would these be suitable? I would love to do a golden colour.

Would very much appreciate any advice


----------



## DariaD

KSGirl said:


> Not CL, but my latest creation. Same flats as my Jonquil ones. I used Preciosa Light Siam, in 8ss(had 10 gross, maybe 100 stones left?) 10ss (had 20gross, probably have 5 gross left), 16ss(probably used about 2 gross) and 20ss (1gross)
> 
> These took me about 12 hours over 2 days. I suspect not having anything smaller than 8ss makes it go faster. I'm also fast, as I'm usually determined to get done.
> 
> I have enough crystals left over to make my daughter a pair for Christmas! She will be so thrilled.
> 
> I've always wanted ruby slippers!!



These are very pretty, you did a great job!


----------



## loveglitzer

KSGirl said:


> Not CL, but my latest creation. Same flats as my Jonquil ones. I used Preciosa Light Siam, in 8ss(had 10 gross, maybe 100 stones left?) 10ss (had 20gross, probably have 5 gross left), 16ss(probably used about 2 gross) and 20ss (1gross)
> 
> These took me about 12 hours over 2 days. I suspect not having anything smaller than 8ss makes it go faster. I'm also fast, as I'm usually determined to get done.
> 
> I have enough crystals left over to make my daughter a pair for Christmas! She will be so thrilled.
> 
> I've always wanted ruby slippers!!


Hi KSGirl - oh I love these and wow you ARE FAST!! Your daughter will be loving you ... =)...


----------



## loveglitzer

Annaoj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been looking through all your pictures and I am totally amazed at how stunning your creations are!
> 
> I would love to have a go at strassing a pair of CL, I have a pair of black patent simple pumps, would these be suitable? I would love to do a golden colour.
> 
> Would very much appreciate any advice


Yes! Give it a try. You would need to paint the shoe first in a gold tone and then you have a lot of options in choosing your perfect crystal color. I really prefer my colorchart, bc those stones are on a foil so I can put my shoe under it an see the stone and find it easier to choose my color. A pure gold would be Aurum =) but there ar other tones too, like Topaz, Sunflower, Light Topas, Light Colorado Topas, Crystal light gold, Golden Shadow, Copper, Citrine and Jonquil ... There are so many options. IMO the Base really effects the stone too ... so have fun and tell us =)


----------



## bougainvillier

Popsicool said:


> Hey! Sorry I couldn't go too much into it in the Authentication thread since it was off topic... But two things: Gozul flats are strassed all the way but they don't have that trim in the first place. However, I remember after I strassed mine, there was another lady on her that did hers and she did strass the trim and it looked just fine!
> 
> So it really depends on what your preference is. I liked the trim bare for a nice contrast, but if you don't like the idea, then definitely strass it





loveglitzer said:


> I have seen those strassed but the trim was left unstrassed, that looked really nice - bc the color was really close to the color of the crystals. Why don´t you leaf the trim firsthand and lay some "idea crystals" to find out, how you would be able to strass the trim too. Maybe you have to practise with a lot oft diffrent sizes to figure out your best pattern on the trim ... but IMO the edges at the trim will always be seen, bc the trim is a little higher then the rest ... but there is no limit of strassing on the trim. Good luck and can´t wait to see some pictures of your dreamshoe becoming true =)



thank you ladies for the intel! I just painted them yday and now waiting anxiously for the crystals to arrive. I certainly will try things out by placing the crystals on the trim. But I rather leave them unstrassed if they will look not on the same surface... 

Also I intended to strass my declic 140 in fire opal, so I painted them in Jacquard Neopaque Opaque Acrylic 583 Red. surprisingly the color is so close to the new season color cameo rose (the pic here shows the color darker tho)! I think I will leave them like that for now. Esp. the texture of the suede wasnt changed that much compared to the metallic paint I am using on the flats.


----------



## Annaoj

loveglitzer said:


> Yes! Give it a try. You would need to paint the shoe first in a gold tone and then you have a lot of options in choosing your perfect crystal color. I really prefer my colorchart, bc those stones are on a foil so I can put my shoe under it an see the stone and find it easier to choose my color. A pure gold would be Aurum =) but there ar other tones too, like Topaz, Sunflower, Light Topas, Light Colorado Topas, Crystal light gold, Golden Shadow, Copper, Citrine and Jonquil ... There are so many options. IMO the Base really effects the stone too ... so have fun and tell us =)



I have been on the net researching all night but can't really find much about painting the shoes, I have ordered some gold Lumiere paint, don't know how I am going to bring myself to put gold paint on my only pair of CL's!!! Lol could turn out to be an expensive mistake. Thanks for your tips I'll keep you posted with my progress


----------



## Popsicool

Annaoj said:


> I have been on the net researching all night but can't really find much about painting the shoes, I have ordered some gold Lumiere paint, don't know how I am going to bring myself to put gold paint on my only pair of CL's!!! Lol could turn out to be an expensive mistake. Thanks for your tips I'll keep you posted with my progress



Please make sure you use masking tape if you don't have a steady hand and a good thin brush! Also - do a number of thin layers and don't worry if the first couple of layers don't give you a true gold, I needed 3 layers for good coverage.

I'll be posting my photos of painting and strassing in the next couple of days, hopefully that will help you.


----------



## Speedah

So Dreamtime Creations has a few colors of ring crystals that I think would be pretty cool. Has anyone done or seen a finished shoe with the jet hematite crystal/silver ring? Or any other colors besides the crystal/gold? I'm so curious what they look like but don't want to start a project and not like it.


----------



## loveglitzer

Annaoj said:


> I have been on the net researching all night but can't really find much about painting the shoes, I have ordered some gold Lumiere paint, don't know how I am going to bring myself to put gold paint on my only pair of CL's!!! Lol could turn out to be an expensive mistake. Thanks for your tips I'll keep you posted with my progress


oh yes - like Popsicool said ... do layers and STROKES ... so you work from the heel area to the tip in strokes and the heel from heel to tip =) ... do thin layers as i could be that it would be bulky or uneven. Good brushes are a great help and will leave surface smooth. Luminiere is one brand used most here ... not available in my country so I went for acrylic paint which worked out wonderful an satin, leather, suede =) (I tested the color an sheet of paper first and mixed with pearlsent) I only own one pair of CL´s so I know how you feel, but mine came out very nice and I love wearing them a lot!


----------



## Annaoj

loveglitzer said:


> oh yes - like Popsicool said ... do layers and STROKES ... so you work from the heel area to the tip in strokes and the heel from heel to tip =) ... do thin layers as i could be that it would be bulky or uneven. Good brushes are a great help and will leave surface smooth. Luminiere is one brand used most here ... not available in my country so I went for acrylic paint which worked out wonderful an satin, leather, suede =) (I tested the color an sheet of paper first and mixed with pearlsent) I only own one pair of CL´s so I know how you feel, but mine came out very nice and I love wearing them a lot!



I'll give it a try, my dad is quiet handy with a paint brush if all else fails! Lol
I would love to see a picture if yours do you have any?


----------



## Annaoj

Popsicool said:


> Please make sure you use masking tape if you don't have a steady hand and a good thin brush! Also - do a number of thin layers and don't worry if the first couple of layers don't give you a true gold, I needed 3 layers for good coverage.
> 
> I'll be posting my photos of painting and strassing in the next couple of days, hopefully that will help you.



Thanks for the advice, my paint is going to take at least a week to arrive unfortunately!

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## loveglitzer

I painted them with champagne and strassed them with just one size of Preciosa Crystals AB - as I got them on sale ... the sparkle much more in real life than on the picture =)


----------



## loveglitzer

and here strassed =) ... don´t know why the 3rd pic didn´t show ???

first pic was how I got them on EBAY ... my clobber did a great job and they looked perfect after his help....


----------



## Annaoj

@lovesglitzer

Oh wow what a transformation they look stunning.
Were they leather?
I'm so excited to get started on mine now, I have a wedding to go to in December so my aim is to have them ready to wear!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

loveglitzer said:


> and here strassed =) ... don´t know why the 3rd pic didn´t show ???
> 
> first pic was how I got them on EBAY ... my clobber did a great job and they looked perfect after his help....



*Beautiful!!*


----------



## loveglitzer

Annaoj said:


> @lovesglitzer
> 
> Oh wow what a transformation they look stunning.
> Were they leather?
> I'm so excited to get started on mine now, I have a wedding to go to in December so my aim is to have them ready to wear!


Thank you - yes, a great change! They were Leather - Suede and painting them made them smooth like kid-leather? (don´t know the word) ... Oh you will love yours - the sparkle is really worth the sweat :greengrin: ... I was so nervous but at the end so relieved!


----------



## loveglitzer

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Beautiful!!*



Thank you!


----------



## loveglitzer

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Beautiful!!*


I just had a look on your blog ... wow your shoes are stunning!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Speedah said:


> So Dreamtime Creations has a few colors of ring crystals that I think would be pretty cool. Has anyone done or seen a finished shoe with the jet hematite crystal/silver ring? Or any other colors besides the crystal/gold? I'm so curious what they look like but don't want to start a project and not like it.




I'm working on hematite/gold and hematite/silver shoes right now. I've also done gold/crystal and silver/crystal.


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm working on hematite/gold and hematite/silver shoes right now. I've also done gold/crystal and silver/crystal.


Pic´s?? would love to see them ?


----------



## DariaD

loveglitzer said:


> and here strassed =) ... don´t know why the 3rd pic didn´t show ???
> 
> first pic was how I got them on EBAY ... my clobber did a great job and they looked perfect after his help....



Those are beautiful, never thought strassing with one sized crustal would look so amazing! Congrats on an amazing pair!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Pic´s?? would love to see them ?



mm, i've posted pics of the gold/crystal in this thread already but, here's a pic of silver/crystal and gold/crystal - http://instagram.com/p/Ob8lMsNT6k/


----------



## Speedah

dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm working on hematite/gold and hematite/silver shoes right now. I've also done gold/crystal and silver/crystal.





dirtyaddiction said:


> mm, i've posted pics of the gold/crystal in this thread already but, here's a pic of silver/crystal and gold/crystal - http://instagram.com/p/Ob8lMsNT6k/



Love the silver crystal! Would love to see pics of the others when you're done.  I bet they're so unique!


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> mm, i've posted pics of the gold/crystal in this thread already but, here's a pic of silver/crystal and gold/crystal - http://instagram.com/p/Ob8lMsNT6k/


Hi dirty - yes the goldringed crystal I already have seen ... so perfect!!! And the silverringed is stunnig, I imagined a harder contrast but the shine in an even color - that ist supercool - I would go for silver!


----------



## Annaoj

Hi everyone 

Was just wondering if anyone ever uses more then one colour or different shades of the same colour?

I would love to use aurum but I'm finding it very difficult to find in all different sizes.

Thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

I have mixed several shades on the same shoe but honestly when ti comes to Aurum I wouldn't recommend it. DreamtimeCreations.com has Aurum in all the sizes right now. Perhaps try mixing Swarovski 2028s and 2058s to obtain all the sizes. 

Hope that helps!



Annaoj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone ever uses more then one colour or different shades of the same colour?
> 
> I would love to use aurum but I'm finding it very difficult to find in all different sizes.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch! 

I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes. 

They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!


----------



## Christchrist

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Those are SICK! Great job


----------



## KSGirl

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



These are amazing!!!

Love love love!!!!!!


----------



## will_hill

Hey ladies, what's the most durable glue you use?


----------



## fumi

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Amazing job!


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Lovely!!  Have fun in Vegas.


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> Not CL, but my latest creation. Same flats as my Jonquil ones. I used Preciosa Light Siam, in 8ss(had 10 gross, maybe 100 stones left?) 10ss (had 20gross, probably have 5 gross left), 16ss(probably used about 2 gross) and 20ss (1gross)
> 
> These took me about 12 hours over 2 days. I suspect not having anything smaller than 8ss makes it go faster. I'm also fast, as I'm usually determined to get done.
> 
> I have enough crystals left over to make my daughter a pair for Christmas! She will be so thrilled.
> 
> I've always wanted ruby slippers!!


^you're right...they'll be wonderful for christmas!  so fun that you'll strass a pair for your daughter too.




loveglitzer said:


> and here strassed =) ... don´t know why the 3rd pic didn´t show ???
> 
> first pic was how I got them on EBAY ... my clobber did a great job and they looked perfect after his help....


^great job strassing!




BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!


^they're gorgeous!!!  what a perfect ensemble for vegas...have fun.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Those are so hot!!!!  Please post your heels with your dress!


----------



## DariaD

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Those shoes are CRAZY!!!
Please please post mod pics in those babies?


----------



## Annaoj

BoriquaNina said:


> I have mixed several shades on the same shoe but honestly when ti comes to Aurum I wouldn't recommend it. DreamtimeCreations.com has Aurum in all the sizes right now. Perhaps try mixing Swarovski 2028s and 2058s to obtain all the sizes.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks I'll check out the website, I really love the aurum colour but it does seem to be alot more expensive I think it is going to cost me double the amount it would cost to use golden shadow!

In your opinion which is the nicest colour, do they give totally different results?

Sorry for all the questions I'm new to this! Lol


----------



## loveglitzer

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!


oh WOW  ..... Those are stunning ... such a nice color and everything, SOOOO have fun in vegas and good luck =)


----------



## loveglitzer

Annaoj said:


> Thanks I'll check out the website, I really love the aurum colour but it does seem to be alot more expensive I think it is going to cost me double the amount it would cost to use golden shadow!
> 
> In your opinion which is the nicest colour, do they give totally different results?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions I'm new to this! Lol


Yes aurum has a real gold layer ... that makes them so expensive. I would choose golden shadow as it is a gold - not a yellow and not a screaming gold, but really gold like a weddingring-gold ...


----------



## Annaoj

loveglitzer said:


> Yes aurum has a real gold layer ... that makes them so expensive. I would choose golden shadow as it is a gold - not a yellow and not a screaming gold, but really gold like a weddingring-gold ...


 
Im glad you said that as golden shadow is alot cheaper! ha ha
I actually think the golden shadow will be more wearable too.
What is the difference between 2058 and 2028?

I just brought a pair of hyper prive's from ebay in a ice blue colour which i thought would be more suitable then my black patent simple pumps!

Just have to wait for it all to arrive now!


----------



## Annaoj

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



So lovely hope mine come out as good as yours! Have fun wearing them!


----------



## loveglitzer

Annaoj said:


> Im glad you said that as golden shadow is alot cheaper! ha ha
> I actually think the golden shadow will be more wearable too.
> What is the difference between 2058 and 2028?
> 
> I just brought a pair of hyper prive's from ebay in a ice blue colour which i thought would be more suitable then my black patent simple pumps!
> 
> Just have to wait for it all to arrive now!


2028 is the older cut of swarovskis and therefor 2058 is the new more POINTY bc it´s a little higher and therefore a little spiky ... IMO.

I do love the old cut better =)


----------



## shontel

Wow! Yet another gorgeous creation! Beautiful!


BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Aurum is much more expensive because it is coated in 24k gold. It definitely has a completely different look than Golden Shadow though. Much more eye catching.
If you really want Aurum but want to save the $$$ buy Preciosa brand Aurum. The color is IDENTICAL but they aren't coated in 24k gold so are priced similar to a standard Swarovski color. 



Annaoj said:


> Thanks I'll check out the website, I really love the aurum colour but it does seem to be alot more expensive I think it is going to cost me double the amount it would cost to use golden shadow!
> 
> In your opinion which is the nicest colour, do they give totally different results?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions I'm new to this! Lol


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks so much ladies! 
Vegas is a no-camera zone for me. LOL (What happens there, stays there.)
So I'll snap some mod pics this week and post them. 



Christchrist said:


> Those are SICK! Great job





KSGirl said:


> These are amazing!!!
> 
> Love love love!!!!!!





fumi said:


> Amazing job!





rock_girl said:


> Lovely!!  Have fun in Vegas.





frick&frack said:


> ^you're right...they'll be wonderful for christmas!  so fun that you'll strass a pair for your daughter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ^great job strassing!
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're gorgeous!!!  what a perfect ensemble for vegas...have fun.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are so hot!!!!  Please post your heels with your dress!





DariaD said:


> Those shoes are CRAZY!!!
> Please please post mod pics in those babies?





loveglitzer said:


> oh WOW  ..... Those are stunning ... such a nice color and everything, SOOOO have fun in vegas and good luck =)





Annaoj said:


> So lovely hope mine come out as good as yours! Have fun wearing them!





shontel said:


> Wow! Yet another gorgeous creation! Beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!  
Great job on everything!!!  Love all the strass!!!  

I have a question.  I want to strass a few things....Just wanted to get a run down of the items I need and where to get them.

1 - Best place to order crystals
2 - Which glue to get
3-  Tool that has something on tip that makes the crystal stick to it(not hot tools)...kind of looks like a pencil with gum at the tip.  

Thats all i can think of at the moment.  Feel free to add things that I may need.
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## shontel

I too was sold on the Aurum (but not the price).  I waited for a coupon.   Dreamtime Creations has another coupon, 20% off. I hope this helps someone.

*Get  20% off all SWAROVSKI ELEMENTS items on Monday and Tuesday, August 27th  & 28th, 2012!  Use coupon code SAVE20 to take advantage of this  great offer.*



BoriquaNina said:


> Aurum is much more expensive because it is coated in 24k gold. It definitely has a completely different look than Golden Shadow though. Much more eye catching.
> If you really want Aurum but want to save the $$$ buy Preciosa brand Aurum. The color is IDENTICAL but they aren't coated in 24k gold so are priced similar to a standard Swarovski color.





will_hill said:


> Hey ladies, what's the most durable glue you use?





loveglitzer said:


> Yes aurum has a real gold layer ... that makes them so expensive. I would choose golden shadow as it is a gold - not a yellow and not a screaming gold, but really gold like a weddingring-gold ...





Annaoj said:


> Im glad you said that as golden shadow is alot cheaper! ha ha
> I actually think the golden shadow will be more wearable too.
> What is the difference between 2058 and 2028?
> 
> I just brought a pair of hyper prive's from ebay in a ice blue colour which i thought would be more suitable then my black patent simple pumps!
> 
> Just have to wait for it all to arrive now!


----------



## shontel

I just posted a coupon for Dreamtime Creations (one of the best places to order crystals.)  They also have tools for picking up the crystals.  (I actually use the vaccum pens.  Its just so much quicker for me.)  Regarding glue, I have used Gemtac in the past over suede.  I will be using E6000 since I am strassing specchio.



Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Great job on everything!!!  Love all the strass!!!
> 
> I have a question.  I want to strass a few things....Just wanted to get a run down of the items I need and where to get them.
> 
> 1 - Best place to order crystals
> 2 - Which glue to get
> 3-  Tool that has something on tip that makes the crystal stick to it(not hot tools)...kind of looks like a pencil with gum at the tip.
> 
> Thats all i can think of at the moment.  Feel free to add things that I may need.
> Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Stinas

shontel - Thank you!!!  One more question....whats the main size used? 16?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I Got sick since Friday and called in sick to work tomorrow. Which means one thing...finally have the time to start the shoes. But I need some help please.  

No matter what I do I can't figure out how to apply glue and stones neatly. I've tried putting glue on a piece and adding stones, tried putting glue on a piece of cardboard and dipping the stone lightly and then adding it to shoe. Tried using the sticky thing to pick up stones, tried using special tweezers I bought. It's sooo messy. 

Is there some method that worked for you that I didn't mention??!? Please help I want them to look neat but it's not coming out


----------



## starr_shenell

BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!


 
Love them!


----------



## shontel

I usually use many more 7s and 9s than 16s and 20s. But I think its all a matter of preference. 



Stinas said:


> shontel - Thank you!!!  One more question....whats the main size used? 16?



It may be the amount of glue you're using.  You usually need only a little. I put a small amount of glue (thin layer) on a small section of the shoe and then add crystals to that section of the shoe. I add the glue to a small section so that the glue doesn't dry before I add the crystals. I hope this helps! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> I Got sick since Friday and called in sick to work tomorrow. Which means one thing...finally have the time to start the shoes. But I need some help please.
> 
> No matter what I do I can't figure out how to apply glue and stones neatly. I've tried putting glue on a piece and adding stones, tried putting glue on a piece of cardboard and dipping the stone lightly and then adding it to shoe. Tried using the sticky thing to pick up stones, tried using special tweezers I bought. It's sooo messy.
> 
> Is there some method that worked for you that I didn't mention??!? Please help I want them to look neat but it's not coming out


----------



## chanel_lovver

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> I Got sick since Friday and called in sick to work tomorrow. Which means one thing...finally have the time to start the shoes. But I need some help please.
> 
> No matter what I do I can't figure out how to apply glue and stones neatly. I've tried putting glue on a piece and adding stones, tried putting glue on a piece of cardboard and dipping the stone lightly and then adding it to shoe. Tried using the sticky thing to pick up stones, tried using special tweezers I bought. It's sooo messy.
> 
> Is there some method that worked for you that I didn't mention??!? Please help I want them to look neat but it's not coming out



I use a small paint brush to apply a thin layer of glue (I use E6000) in 2 inch sections then use a gem placer (long plastic stick with ball of wax on one end) to place the crystals on each section and repeat.  HTH.


----------



## Annaoj

shontel said:


> I too was sold on the Aurum (but not the price).  I waited for a coupon.   Dreamtime Creations has another coupon, 20% off. I hope this helps someone.
> 
> *Get  20% off all SWAROVSKI ELEMENTS items on Monday and Tuesday, August 27th  & 28th, 2012!  Use coupon code SAVE20 to take advantage of this  great offer.*



@shontel

Thanks for the tip! I keep swaying back to the aurum I do love a bit of gold! 
Has anyone on here ever used the preciosa stones? Would love to see some pics, are they as shiney?


----------



## attyxthomas

I need some help!!!! I just started to glitter a pair of Mary Jane Jady Daf and was wondering if there was a spray that I can use to seal in the glitter alltogether??? Right now it seems that if the shoes hit anything or brush anything, the glitters will get scraped off  

Thanks in advance


----------



## loveglitzer

Sweetyqbk said:


> I Got sick since Friday and called in sick to work tomorrow. Which means one thing...finally have the time to start the shoes. But I need some help please.
> 
> No matter what I do I can't figure out how to apply glue and stones neatly. I've tried putting glue on a piece and adding stones, tried putting glue on a piece of cardboard and dipping the stone lightly and then adding it to shoe. Tried using the sticky thing to pick up stones, tried using special tweezers I bought. It's sooo messy.
> 
> Is there some method that worked for you that I didn't mention??!? Please help I want them to look neat but it's not coming out


another tipp ... I always start on the inner/under sektion of a pair of shoe bc this aera wont be seen as much as other parts of the shoe. I use a sticky eraser and put it around a toothpick =)


----------



## loveglitzer

attyxthomas said:


> I need some help!!!! I just started to glitter a pair of Mary Jane Jady Daf and was wondering if there was a spray that I can use to seal in the glitter alltogether??? Right now it seems that if the shoes hit anything or brush anything, the glitters will get scraped off
> 
> Thanks in advance


As far as I have heard ... you do glitter and glue in several layers and end with a layer of glue ... gemtac is perfect for that. Hope that helps.


----------



## anemonerose

Such a perfect DIY shoe! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-37-DIY-Project-NEW-/320972359009?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abb718561#ht_2372wt_1202


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ok soo far out of all the methods I've narrowed it down to using a match to lay out the glue and then apply crystals with a jewel setter. I've also taken the idea from the forum to do a perimeter. So far I'm coughing and sneezing all over the place but I managed to do both shoes perimeter. Thanks for everyone's help. Please keep the tips coming, it's still not as neat =( I can't regulate a way to spread the glue evenly


----------



## legaldiva

Any DIY hints on how these might turn out?  I'm thinking volcano strass on top of the white leather areas ... nice contrast with the gold platform & hot pink heel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160870987183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bougainvillier

legaldiva said:


> Any DIY hints on how these might turn out?  I'm thinking volcano strass on top of the white leather areas ... nice contrast with the gold platform & hot pink heel.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160870987183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I think these make a great pair of potential DIYs. I would paint them magenta and strass them with volcano. It will come out close to the feel of the Amber 

Great score!


----------



## Dessye

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ok soo far out of all the methods I've narrowed it down to using a match to lay out the glue and then apply crystals with a jewel setter. I've also taken the idea from the forum to do a perimeter. So far I'm coughing and sneezing all over the place but I managed to do both shoes perimeter. Thanks for everyone's help. Please keep the tips coming, it's still not as neat =( I can't regulate a way to spread the glue evenly



Are you spreading the glue first and then putting on the crystals?  I prefer putting dots (maybe 4 at a time) onto the shoe where I want to put the crystal.  But so far, excellent job!   I personally prefer Volcano strassed onto a black background.


----------



## Dessye

I have a question: I'm in the middle of my first "complex" strassing project.  I painted my Pigalles with Lumiere and now I want to glitter them.  I bought the gloss version of Mod Podge.  What do you ladies use?  Should I get the matte one instead?

TIA


----------



## jaclyn86

Where do you find your shoes to DIY? All these are amazing!


----------



## legaldiva

bougainvillier said:


> I think these make a great pair of potential DIYs. I would paint them magenta and strass them with volcano. It will come out close to the feel of the Amber
> 
> Great score!



The more I think about it the more I'm leaning toward painting over the white leather AND the pink heel in magenta, like you recommended ... then just doing volcano strass over the leather upper.

Any more thoughts, ladies?  TIA.  I compared a pic of the Ambertinas, and I really like that look.


----------



## Dessye

legaldiva said:


> The more I think about it the more I'm leaning toward painting over the white leather AND the pink heel in magenta, like you recommended ... then just doing volcano strass over the leather upper.
> 
> Any more thoughts, ladies?  TIA.  I compared a pic of the Ambertinas, and I really like that look.



I think that painting out the white leather and the heel is a good idea!  The volcano crystal would look lovely against the gold specchio!


----------



## DariaD

One half of one shoe is ready, yay! so 1/4 of the whole project is done 

I am moving with speed of a snail but it is so encouraging to see the progress and result.
Can't wait to get those done!


----------



## CL strass lover

Hi All! 
I am new to this forum and am looking for some advice for strassing. I have currently got my first pair of CL Daffodil in Black kid leather- super excited!! I am looking at trying to re-create the CL daffodil (strass AB) 6K version for my wedding in April next year. 

I am planning on going to a professional cobbler to have them dyed. I was originally going to have them dyed silver- but after checking out some pics online am thinking of having them dyed a "metallic lilac/silver lilac". Could someone please help!! I am not 100% sure of what the base colour should be??   

I am also after some advice with the number of swarovski crystals. I have ordered some 2028's in the sizes and quantities as below: 

ss5:   2x 1440 (2880)
ss7:   2x 1440 (2880) 
ss10: 2x 1440 (2880) 
ss14: 1x 1440 
ss16: 1x 1440
ss20: .5x 720

I am looking to strass the crystals quite close together and mainly using the smaller stones as I prefer it this way. If someone has done this before I would appreciate some guidance as I don't want to order stones and not end up using them. I am thinking I may require more of the ss7's/ss10's??

Also, I am not sure if I should be using the e6000 (as others have said it is a carcinogen- which I was not aware of) or gem tac??

Have others found it useful to use a glue syringe- or is that just more complicated? Sorry for all the questions!!!

For the moment I am waiting for the CLs to arrive, but have done a small patch of stress on old shoe heels as a "test-run".  

I would like to know if it is better to do a rim border- with smaller crystals first, then place crystals randomly from largest to second and third largest- then filling in gaps with ss5-ss10's. OR- should I do a rim border- with smaller crystals first, then work up the heel from the heel cap bottom.....and down from the top of the heel to the front "toe" of the shoe.  

Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks Ladies


----------



## rock_girl

DariaD said:
			
		

> One half of one shoe is ready, yay! so 1/4 of the whole project is done
> 
> I am moving with speed of a snail but it is so encouraging to see the progress and result.
> Can't wait to get those done!



They look lovely and, in that particular light, like a softer version of volcano!!


----------



## CL strass lover

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ok soo far out of all the methods I've narrowed it down to using a match to lay out the glue and then apply crystals with a jewel setter. I've also taken the idea from the forum to do a perimeter. So far I'm coughing and sneezing all over the place but I managed to do both shoes perimeter. Thanks for everyone's help. Please keep the tips coming, it's still not as neat =( I can't regulate a way to spread the glue evenly



Hi Sweetyqbk, on my 'test run' shoes I tried placing the glue onto an old plate, and picking up small beads of glue with a toothpick (placing 2-3 beads on at a time) which seemed to work quite well once I had decided on how close I wanted to place the crystals.


----------



## Speedah

Dessye said:


> I have a question: I'm in the middle of my first "complex" strassing project.  I painted my Pigalles with Lumiere and now I want to glitter them.  I bought the gloss version of Mod Podge.  What do you ladies use?  Should I get the matte one instead?
> 
> TIA



There's an "Outdoor" Mod Podge that is recommended to use on shoes. I have some but haven't used it yet for my own glittering project but it's supposed to be more resilient than the regular Mod Podge in case you do accidentally get water on them.


----------



## Dessye

DariaD said:


> One half of one shoe is ready, yay! so 1/4 of the whole project is done
> 
> I am moving with speed of a snail but it is so encouraging to see the progress and result.
> Can't wait to get those done!



Beautiful!!!  What crystal are you using?


----------



## Dessye

Speedah said:


> There's an "Outdoor" Mod Podge that is recommended to use on shoes. I have some but haven't used it yet for my own glittering project but it's supposed to be more resilient than the regular Mod Podge in case you do accidentally get water on them.



Thanks so much *Speedah*!


----------



## Dessye

CL strass lover said:


> Hi All!
> I am new to this forum and am looking for some advice for strassing. I have currently got my first pair of CL Daffodil in Black kid leather- super excited!! I am looking at trying to re-create the CL daffodil (strass AB) 6K version for my wedding in April next year.
> 
> I am planning on going to a professional cobbler to have them dyed. I was originally going to have them dyed silver- but after checking out some pics online am thinking of having them dyed a "metallic lilac/silver lilac". Could someone please help!! I am not 100% sure of what the base colour should be??
> 
> I am also after some advice with the number of swarovski crystals. I have ordered some 2028's in the sizes and quantities as below:
> 
> ss5:   2x 1440 (2880)
> ss7:   2x 1440 (2880)
> ss10: 2x 1440 (2880)
> ss14: 1x 1440
> ss16: 1x 1440
> ss20: .5x 720
> 
> I am looking to strass the crystals quite close together and mainly using the smaller stones as I prefer it this way. If someone has done this before I would appreciate some guidance as I don't want to order stones and not end up using them. I am thinking I may require more of the ss7's/ss10's??
> 
> Also, I am not sure if I should be using the e6000 (as others have said it is a carcinogen- which I was not aware of) or gem tac??
> 
> Have others found it useful to use a glue syringe- or is that just more complicated? Sorry for all the questions!!!
> 
> For the moment I am waiting for the CLs to arrive, but have done a small patch of stress on old shoe heels as a "test-run".
> 
> I would like to know if it is better to do a rim border- with smaller crystals first, then place crystals randomly from largest to second and third largest- then filling in gaps with ss5-ss10's. OR- should I do a rim border- with smaller crystals first, then work up the heel from the heel cap bottom.....and down from the top of the heel to the front "toe" of the shoe.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks Ladies



I think your estimate of crystals is pretty good!  You may need more of the smaller sizes but if you don't want to over-order then I would just start and get the feeling of how many you are using.

E6000 is carcinogenic and should be used in a well ventilated room or window open.  E6000 can be more difficult to use.  I personally had a lot of trouble with E6000 and used Gem-Tac instead, but I must admit that E6000 is much stronger.

I would advise the rim border.  I get lazy and don't do it but it's the only way to ensure a straight border.   You can either strass with all small crystals but I like to vary them a bit.  I generally use the smaller stones for the border, varying between ss5-ss10 and an occasionally ss12/ss14.  For the Daff, you may want to insert a few larger ones at the border because there is a significant size difference between ss7/10 and ss20.  Just depends on what look you like in the end though.

Good luck!  Can't wait to see you finished project!!


----------



## Dessye

Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.

For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:

ss5: 3 x 1400
ss7: 2 x 1400
ss9: 2 x 1400
ss12: 1.5 x 1400
ss16: 1.5 x 144
ss20: 10

I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...


----------



## kim_mac

this thread is inspiring me to strass my first pair of loubs!  the most comfy for me is the simple 100.  i want to use AB crystals just like the pair i tried on at the boutique (wrong style for me so did not work).  what color should i buy?  black or nude napa?  also, what color should i paint them?  white or silver?  should i get a cobbler to paint them?  i'm so scared to ruin a pair of loubs!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...



these came out magnificently! I love how you left the tips red


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> these came out magnificently! I love how you left the tips red


 
Thank you!  That means a lot coming from you, strass queen   I just finished my second project and will post that soon!  I'm so addicted to this strassing thing, it isn't funny...


----------



## Dessye

kim_mac said:


> this thread is inspiring me to strass my first pair of loubs! the most comfy for me is the simple 100. i want to use AB crystals just like the pair i tried on at the boutique (wrong style for me so did not work). what color should i buy? black or nude napa? also, what color should i paint them? white or silver? should i get a cobbler to paint them? i'm so scared to ruin a pair of loubs!


 
If you want them closest to the way CL does it then you will need a pinkish-lilac slightly glittery background.  But I think painting a nude pair pinkish-lilac will do -- I would recommend starting with nude and not black -- just easier and would require fewer coats most likely.  If you're uncomfortable, I'd recommend getting a cobbler to do it for you.  There's Tarrago paint and Lumiere paint.  I'm using Lumiere right now.  Lumiere sells a line of sparkle and metallic paints.

http://www.jacquardproducts.com/lumiere.html

I don't have a lot of experience mixing paints but you could buy a few and try mixing them.  Looking at the chart, I'd try the Pearlescent Magenta and tone it down with the Pearlescent White until you get a shade you like.  Disclaimer: I haven't mixed these two before!  But it looks like it might work.

Simple 100 is a good shoe to start with because there's not that much area to cover.  I personally like the smaller crystal look and would go no larger than ss14 but some people like a wide variation in crystal size and go larger.

GL!  Would love to see the finished product!


----------



## kim_mac

Dessye said:


> If you want them closest to the way CL does it then you will need a pinkish-lilac slightly glittery background.  But I think painting a nude pair pinkish-lilac will do -- I would recommend starting with nude and not black -- just easier and would require fewer coats most likely.  If you're uncomfortable, I'd recommend getting a cobbler to do it for you.  There's Tarrago paint and Lumiere paint.  I'm using Lumiere right now.  Lumiere sells a line of sparkle and metallic paints.
> 
> http://www.jacquardproducts.com/lumiere.html
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience mixing paints but you could buy a few and try mixing them.  Looking at the chart, I'd try the Pearlescent Magenta and tone it down with the Pearlescent White until you get a shade you like.  Disclaimer: I haven't mixed these two before!  But it looks like it might work.
> 
> Simple 100 is a good shoe to start with because there's not that much area to cover.  I personally like the smaller crystal look and would go no larger than ss14 but some people like a wide variation in crystal size and go larger.
> 
> GL!  Would love to see the finished product!



Thank you so much for the good advice!  I am getting giddy with excitement but want to make sure I read all the pages of this thread before starting.  I'm reading backwards and on page 365.  I should have taken a really good look at the strassed Loubs when I tried them on at the boutique!  I don't know what size looked the largest 14, 16 or 20ss.  I'm finding that I like the edges with small-medium uniform crystals.  I like the style of "Redo My Shoes" on his blog/youtube.  

I'm going to spend lots of time researching and studying and expect to make this my project in the next month or two and will definitely post pics!  

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dessye

kim_mac said:


> Thank you so much for the good advice! I am getting giddy with excitement but want to make sure I read all the pages of this thread before starting. I'm reading backwards and on page 365. I should have taken a really good look at the strassed Loubs when I tried them on at the boutique! I don't know what size looked the largest 14, 16 or 20ss. I'm finding that I like the edges with small-medium uniform crystals. I like the style of "Redo My Shoes" on his blog/youtube.
> 
> I'm going to spend lots of time researching and studying and expect to make this my project in the next month or two and will definitely post pics!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 
NP 

Redo my Shoes uses a light lilac Lumiere-ish background.  He also generally uses larger crystals like up to ss16 for the smaller shoes (Simple, Ron Ron, You You).  I'm pretty sure he goes up to ss20 for the Daffs.

If you go to us.christianlouboutin.com, you can go to the LP AB strass and it allows you to go up close to see what they've done.


----------



## CL strass lover

Dessye said:


> I think your estimate of crystals is pretty good!  You may need more of the smaller sizes but if you don't want to over-order then I would just start and get the feeling of how many you are using.
> 
> E6000 is carcinogenic and should be used in a well ventilated room or window open.  E6000 can be more difficult to use.  I personally had a lot of trouble with E6000 and used Gem-Tac instead, but I must admit that E6000 is much stronger.
> 
> I would advise the rim border.  I get lazy and don't do it but it's the only way to ensure a straight border.   You can either strass with all small crystals but I like to vary them a bit.  I generally use the smaller stones for the border, varying between ss5-ss10 and an occasionally ss12/ss14.  For the Daff, you may want to insert a few larger ones at the border because there is a significant size difference between ss7/10 and ss20.  Just depends on what look you like in the end though.
> 
> Good luck!  Can't wait to see you finished project!!



Thank you for all your help! I think I will try the E6000 and see how it goes but I may have to change if it gets too troublesome. 

Yeah I think I might like the look of varying the smaller stones. But I think I might draw a template of the pattern that I want to use so its consistent. 

Thanks again- I will keep you posted on how its all going!


----------



## kim_mac

how does "redo my shoes" and "urban bling" compare to DIY?  cost and quality and workmanship (i'm pretty crafty but have never blinged anything out).  who are some of the best online strassers???


----------



## loveglitzer

DariaD said:


> One half of one shoe is ready, yay! so 1/4 of the whole project is done
> 
> I am moving with speed of a snail but it is so encouraging to see the progress and result.
> Can't wait to get those done!


Great crystal placement and still such a beautiful color ... I am totally in love


----------



## loveglitzer

Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...


really great ... what a sparkling pair =)


----------



## loveglitzer

kim_mac said:


> how does "redo my shoes" and "urban bling" compare to DIY?  cost and quality and workmanship (i'm pretty crafty but have never blinged anything out).  who are some of the best online strassers???


Well - as everything DIY ... the more you do that special thing - like strassing - the better you get. Here are some PROS showing their work and that really stands out and will not be comparable in real life. If you want a Pro-Outcome ... go the the PROFESSIONALS and if you will still love your shoes ... even if it is not 100% and you like DIY, give it a try. One strassing shoe will not master your qualifications ... I guess those Ladies did about 20 pair of heels to master their qualifikations. 

Is it hard to do - NO but looking at those ice-skating-dancers looks easy too ... at the end it is only the glue and swarovski crystals!


----------



## Dessye

loveglitzer said:


> really great ... what a sparkling pair =)


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

kim_mac said:


> how does "redo my shoes" and "urban bling" compare to DIY? cost and quality and workmanship (i'm pretty crafty but have never blinged anything out). who are some of the best online strassers???


 
If you want it done perfectly then I would go to a professional -- Urban Bling is awesome -- her work is beyond excellent!


----------



## kim_mac

loveglitzer said:


> Well - as everything DIY ... the more you do that special thing - like strassing - the better you get. Here are some PROS showing their work and that really stands out and will not be comparable in real life. If you want a Pro-Outcome ... go the the PROFESSIONALS and if you will still love your shoes ... even if it is not 100% and you like DIY, give it a try. One strassing shoe will not master your qualifications ... I guess those Ladies did about 20 pair of heels to master their qualifikations.
> 
> Is it hard to do - NO but looking at those ice-skating-dancers looks easy too ... at the end it is only the glue and swarovski crystals!




ok, if i only want one pair of strassed shoes, i know i won't be as good as the pros.  who should i trust my shoes with?  who are the professionals that you ladies trust?  'redo my shoes' or  'urban bling' or someone else???


----------



## kim_mac

dessye - oops i posted at the same time as you.  thanks for the recommendation.  if i love them, then maybe learning to strass will be good...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...



Those are beautiful!


----------



## fumi

kim_mac said:


> ok, if i only want one pair of strassed shoes, i know i won't be as good as the pros.  who should i trust my shoes with?  who are the professionals that you ladies trust?  'redo my shoes' or  'urban bling' or someone else???



Redo my shoes and urban bling both do excellent work! I would probably go with the cheaper option, or whichever one will get your shoes back to you sooner.


----------



## GoGlam

kim_mac said:
			
		

> dessye - oops i posted at the same time as you.  thanks for the recommendation.  if i love them, then maybe learning to strass will be good...



I thought about saving time too and going to a pro-strasser (is that a word!?).  The shoes I strassed myself actually look better than the pairs that I purchased for my mom from CL.  Their work is a bit sloppy.  So much so that I won't buy their strassed shoes and my mother doesn't want to anymore either.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm anxiously awaiting my first pair of DIY shoes and obsessively reading these DIY threads ... I'm on page 30 of the 1st Louboutinista thread and I've caught the DIY fever for sure!

Already plotting the next pair I can save!  Sounds like a Simple would be a good choice?


----------



## kim_mac

GoGlam said:


> I thought about saving time too and going to a pro-strasser (is that a word!?).  The shoes I strassed myself actually look better than the pairs that I purchased for my mom from CL.  Their work is a bit sloppy.  So much so that I won't buy their strassed shoes and my mother doesn't want to anymore either.



wow, you must be such an awesome strasser!  how many pairs did you have to do to "get good"?  kinda disappointing to hear that louboutin's strassing quality is a bit sloppy.  makes sense though - it's a big company whereas the "pros" online are running a small business and are building a reputation, especially with experts like the members on this forum.  i really admire everyone on this thread that does it themselves.  i am so scared to ruin a pair of $700+ shoes!


----------



## Dessye

legaldiva said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my first pair of DIY shoes and obsessively reading these DIY threads ... I'm on page 30 of the 1st Louboutinista thread and I've caught the DIY fever for sure!
> 
> Already plotting the next pair I can save! Sounds like a Simple would be a good choice?


 
You sound like me!  I finished my first pair and got addicted, so I bought three more pairs to strass   I finished one of the three and working on the second.  Already have ideas for the 3rd...


----------



## shontel

NO WAY these are your first DIYs?!?! (About time!  ) But they are seriously GORGEOUS! Great job Dessye!



Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...



Simples sound great. I would opt for suede, satin or leather (in that order) for your first DIY if you can. I find those easier to strass.



legaldiva said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my first pair of DIY shoes and obsessively reading these DIY threads ... I'm on page 30 of the 1st Louboutinista thread and I've caught the DIY fever for sure!
> 
> Already plotting the next pair I can save!  Sounds like a Simple would be a good choice?







Dessye said:


> You sound like me!  I finished my first pair and got addicted, so I bought three more pairs to strass   I finished one of the three and working on the second.  Already have ideas for the 3rd...


----------



## shontel

Ok girls, I'm having issues painting the shiny specchio on my Balotas.  Im trying to paint the silver specchio gold so that I can strass them aurum but the specchio material is so shiny that when I paint it with the brush, the paint just sort of slides off. Seriously. Its like the paint is just moving around, its not adhering at all to the specchio. Im not sure that to do.  I'm using Lumiere. I also bought a different acrylic paint (thicker) to see if I could just "clump" the paint over the specchio but its just not working. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## shontel

Like, how did you all paint over patent? I imagine it would be the same sort of thing with the paint slipping off or not adhering...


----------



## GoGlam

kim_mac said:
			
		

> wow, you must be such an awesome strasser!  how many pairs did you have to do to "get good"?  kinda disappointing to hear that louboutin's strassing quality is a bit sloppy.  makes sense though - it's a big company whereas the "pros" online are running a small business and are building a reputation, especially with experts like the members on this forum.  i really admire everyone on this thread that does it themselves.  i am so scared to ruin a pair of $700+ shoes!



Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like.  I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle.  I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does.  The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off. 

I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair.  I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome.  My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice..  But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!

Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20.  This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.


----------



## Dessye

GoGlam said:


> Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like. I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle. I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does. The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair. I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome. My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice.. But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!
> 
> Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20. This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1852704


 
Beautiful job!!!!   I also prefer the subtle pink as a background.


----------



## Dessye

Thank you *lavenderduckiez* and *shontel*!

Shontel, I would recommend rubbing/sanding off the specchio coating first before painting.  I'm finding that even my nappa leather Piggies are hard to paint since the paint does not adhere to the leather consistently.  I *think* people who paint patent have to sand the coating off first before they paint.


----------



## DariaD

Dessye said:


> Beautiful!!!  What crystal are you using?



Thank you so much, Dessye!
It is Vitrail Light, looks a bit like Volcano, but more delicate


----------



## DariaD

loveglitzer said:


> Great crystal placement and still such a beautiful color ... I am totally in love



Awww thank you!


----------



## DariaD

rock_girl said:


> They look lovely and, in that particular light, like a softer version of volcano!!



Thank you so much, you are so right, they do look alike with Volcano


----------



## Myrkur

GoGlam said:


> Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like.  I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle.  I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does.  The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair.  I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome.  My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice..  But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!
> 
> Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20.  This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1852704


These are stunning! I can't believe you ladies are not afraid to ruin your shoes or anything. I think I would totally ruin them, but I'm really clumsy


----------



## GoGlam

Dessye said:
			
		

> Beautiful job!!!!   I also prefer the subtle pink as a background.






			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> These are stunning! I can't believe you ladies are not afraid to ruin your shoes or anything. I think I would totally ruin them, but I'm really clumsy



Thank you ladies  Looking at them just makes me smile!  If you want to strass, do a fair amount of research before you start and I'm sure your pair will look amazing!


----------



## kim_mac

go glam - drop dead gorgeous!!!  you must be very talented with your hands for that to be your first time strassing!  those are sooooo beautiful!  

i must read all 390 pages of this thread before i make up my mind whether to strass myself or have a "pro" do it for me.  there are pros and cons to strassing myself.  pro - could be fun and relaxing, i could do it EXACTLY the style i like, save $450.  but the cons are pretty big - could mess up in the painting and gluing, smell of paint and glue with very small children in the house.  i have a feeling i will leave it to the professionals and maybe strass myself on a cheaper brand of shoe if i ever feel like a project...


----------



## Annaoj

Hi everyone
I'm totally stuck! I tried to paint some light blue patent CL's today but the paint just slides right off? Any tips on how I can paint these?
Thanks


----------



## Popsicool

Annaoj said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm totally stuck! I tried to paint some light blue patent CL's today but the paint just slides right off? Any tips on how I can paint these?
> Thanks



Yes, you need to done some light sanding first as the paint can't grip onto patent.


----------



## loveglitzer

GoGlam said:


> Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like.  I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle.  I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does.  The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair.  I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome.  My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice..  But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!
> 
> Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20.  This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1852704


Yes they look fantastic ... I totally love them. What crystals did you use?


----------



## shontel

Thanks girls. Ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but exactly how do you "sand" off the specchio or patent for that matter?



Dessye said:


> Thank you *lavenderduckiez* and *shontel*!
> 
> Shontel, I would recommend rubbing/sanding off the specchio coating first before painting.  I'm finding that even my nappa leather Piggies are hard to paint since the paint does not adhere to the leather consistently.  I *think* people who paint patent have to sand the coating off first before they paint.





Annaoj said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm totally stuck! I tried to paint some light blue patent CL's today but the paint just slides right off? Any tips on how I can paint these?
> Thanks





Popsicool said:


> Yes, you need to done some light sanding first as the paint can't grip onto patent.


----------



## Popsicool

shontel said:


> Thanks girls. Ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but exactly how do you "sand" off the specchio or patent for that matter?



You need to use sand paper.


----------



## shontel

I assume you buy sand paper and use it to rub off the specchio or material? Or is there another way to sand it off?


----------



## shontel

Ok. Thanks! lol!  



Popsicool said:


> You need to use sand paper.


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Thanks girls. Ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but exactly how do you "sand" off the specchio or patent for that matter?



Oh, I think you just get a piece of sand paper.  I've never done it but this is what I figure.  Just need something to scratch up the surface so that the paint has something to stick on.


----------



## Dessye

DariaD said:


> Thank you so much, Dessye!
> It is Vitrail Light, looks a bit like Volcano, but more delicate



It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...


^you've done excellent work!!!  this is such a gorgeous black strass.




GoGlam said:


> Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like.  I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle.  I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does.  The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair.  I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome.  My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice..  But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!
> 
> Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20.  This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.


^all of your research & the time that you took really paid off.  both pairs that you strassed look amazing!!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

For those that waiting to start on a project Dreamtime Creations has 21% off everything


----------



## kim_mac

which is better - paint and strass over suede or nappa leather?  what are the pros and cons?  will suede stretch more and result in more crystal loss?  will suede be "weather proof" if painted and strassed over?

i've only worn simples in patent.  are the suede and nappa sized differently?


----------



## Speedah

mademoiselle.bd said:


> For those that waiting to start on a project Dreamtime Creations has 21% off everything



Uh oh.  

Does anybody have progress shots of the Jet Hematite/Silver ring strass yet? I'm just dying to try these but am a bit nervous since I have no idea how they'd turn out.


----------



## Dessye

Speedah said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Does anybody have progress shots of the Jet Hematite/Silver ring strass yet? I'm just dying to try these but am a bit nervous since I have no idea how they'd turn out.



Try urban bling


----------



## Dessye

mademoiselle.bd said:


> For those that waiting to start on a project Dreamtime Creations has 21% off everything



Any coupon code?


----------



## Speedah

Dessye said:


> Try urban bling



Oooh! Thanks! I have to admit, I was a little iffy on the jet hematite/gold in just the pics but the video really shows how "WOW" they are with different lighting.

I'm leaning towards jet hematite/silver combination though. Is there a huge difference between jet and jet hematite? Sorry if that's such a newbie question.


----------



## Popsicool

Speedah said:


> Oooh! Thanks! I have to admit, I was a little iffy on the jet hematite/gold in just the pics but the video really shows how "WOW" they are with different lighting.
> 
> I'm leaning towards jet hematite/silver combination though. Is there a huge difference between jet and jet hematite? Sorry if that's such a newbie question.



Jet is shiny pure black and Jet Hematite is gunmetal/dark grey/very dark silver. I  them both.


----------



## Speedah

Popsicool said:


> Jet is shiny pure black and Jet Hematite is gunmetal/dark grey/very dark silver. I  them both.



Well shoot- that doesn't make my decision any easier!   Thanks, Popsicool!


----------



## Dessye

Speedah said:


> Well shoot- that doesn't make my decision any easier!   Thanks, Popsicool!



I love them both too, but I find if you like shine -- the jet hematite definitely catches more light.   Jet is more subtle when it comes to sparkle.

I've seen the jet/gold ring strass IRL and it is nice but it is very stand-outish.  I think I would prefer jet hematite/silver!


----------



## Speedah

Dessye said:


> I love them both too, but I find if you like shine -- the jet hematite definitely catches more light.   Jet is more subtle when it comes to sparkle.



Hmmm...I do like the idea of a more subtle strassing with the plain jet and silver. The ring strass is pretty flashy by itself. Thanks for clarifying, D!

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> Any coupon code?



labor21


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> labor21



Thank you, *dirtyaddiction*!


----------



## ouija board

mademoiselle.bd said:


> For those that waiting to start on a project Dreamtime Creations has 21% off everything



Thanks for the tip! Just ordered some crystals to start on my maiden strassing voyage on my daughter's beat up white Pedipeds  Either she will have the blingiest shoes at my brother's wedding, or I will be buying her new shoes. Wish me luck...if I do okay and don't go blind with all those 5ss crystals, I'll move on to an actual pair of CLs...


----------



## Dessye

ouija board said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just ordered some crystals to start on my maiden strassing voyage on my daughter's beat up white Pedipeds  Either she will have the blingiest shoes at my brother's wedding, or I will be buying her new shoes. Wish me luck...if I do okay and don't go blind with all those 5ss crystals, I'll move on to an actual pair of CLs...



If you can strass using all 5 ss crystals, strassing a pair of CLs with be old hat.


----------



## ouija board

Dessye said:
			
		

> If you can strass using all 5 ss crystals, strassing a pair of CLs with be old hat.



Oh no, definitely not all 5ss! But there'll be enough of those to test my patience.


----------



## Dimple

I'm thinking of strassing the heel or stiletto part with "I" and "Do" for my wedding. I thought of the idea after seeing some strassing with patterns. Has anyone done this or has suggestions on which size crystals I should use for the letters and what size I should use for the surrounding area of the letters?

ETA: I'm looking at using the same crystal colours to match the rest of the shoe but would ideally like the phrase so its just something versatile. I'd like to wear the shoes after the wedding.


----------



## Popsicool

Dimple said:


> I'm thinking of strassing the heel or stiletto part with "I" and "Do" for my wedding. I thought of the idea after seeing some strassing with patterns. Has anyone done this or has suggestions on which size crystals I should use for the letters and what size I should use for the surrounding area of the letters?



If you search "i do crystals for shoes" in Google or especially Google Image here, there are heaps of results. 

You can even buy them as stickers with the crystals already arranged, but I'm sure it'd be nicer to do it yourself


----------



## Dimple

Sorry I should have clarified. I meant "I do" at the back of the heel rather than underneath the sole of the heel. Really bad paint job, but something like the attached. I'm not sure if it would work though.


----------



## legaldiva

I was at Michael's poking around for supplies as I endeavor on my 1st DIY strass project ... and not only did I find E6000 (for Phase 3--strassing!), brushes & acrylic paint for Phase 2, but a BLING BOX!

My white leather (very dirty & stained) Very Croise are drying; Phase 1 complete.  I used dish soap to clean them a little, although I did more damage than it was worth.  Tomorrow I'm going to get some fine sand paper & blue painter's tape for Phase 2: Magenta paint.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks for the coupon code for dreamtime creations ... I just ordered my larger stones: 2 x gross = 20ss; 3 x gross = 16ss & 5 x gross = 12ss.

Volcano!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> thank you ladies for the intel! I just painted them yday and now waiting anxiously for the crystals to arrive. I certainly will try things out by placing the crystals on the trim. But I rather leave them unstrassed if they will look not on the same surface...
> 
> Also I intended to strass my declic 140 in fire opal, so I painted them in Jacquard Neopaque Opaque Acrylic 583 Red. surprisingly the color is so close to the new season color cameo rose (the pic here shows the color darker tho)! I think I will leave them like that for now. Esp. the texture of the suede wasnt changed that much compared to the metallic paint I am using on the flats.



Oh that's such a pretty colour!! Your dye job turned out perfect! Definitely keep them that way first till you've worn them out 



bagladyseattle said:


> My recent project, Maria 100mm in goldwith Light Colorado Topaz
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*



Stunning!! I'm also thinking of doing a gold pair and the Light Colorado Topaz looks perfect! How did you remove the bows btw? Don't they leave an uneven surface..? Did you strass over that or did you remove them completely? 



BoriquaNina said:


> Hey you guys! So 3 (almost 4 months) later I managed to finish my Silk AB Lady Lynch!
> 
> I'm so excited! I have a girls weekend in Vegas tomorrow and just cannot wait! I hunted for a cute dress to wear with them but (of course) had something too specific in mind so couldn't find it and ended up whipping something up last minute. Also I made a clutch to go with the shoes.
> 
> They are a little peachier in person as they photographed quite white but I love them and just had to share!



Beautiful work as always!! 



GoGlam said:


> Thanks kim_mac! I guess I just strass based on the style I like.  I don't want the stones to be sitting on the shoe so close together like a jigsaw puzzle.  I prefer a very small amount of space between stones, kind of like CL does.  The other reason for the spacing is that if the stones are too close together, when you put the shoe on and parts of it expand or are stretched because of your foot, stones are more likely to come off.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of my first strassed pair.  I liketo think that because I spent a long time looking through photos and reading about how the glue drys and the tools that are available for use, that my first pair is pretty awesome.  My original thoughts were to strass another pair of shoes as practice..  But then I realized the stones and supplies cost me about $400 and since I've always been detail-oriented and crafty, I went for it!
> 
> Started off as black nappa.. Had the heel taps changed, painted with lumiere mixing the light pink and white metallic until I achieved the light pearlescent pink and made enough of it to store in a small plastic bottle so I could work with the paint at my leisure. I used the following sizes 5, 7, 10, 12, 16, and 20.  This picture is pretty bad quality.. They look amazing in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1852704



Wow! They do look amazing even in the pic! What colour crystal did you use on them?



Dessye said:


> Just realized that I haven't yet posted my first project yet.  Project #2 is done too, more or less.
> 
> For my first project, I used a black miniglitter LP as the base and added jet hematite crystals and used approximately the following:
> 
> ss5: 3 x 1400
> ss7: 2 x 1400
> ss9: 2 x 1400
> ss12: 1.5 x 1400
> ss16: 1.5 x 144
> ss20: 10
> 
> I only used some ss20 because this was the stone size that I bought as a test color and realized I found it too big so hardly used any.  Sorry for the crappy photos...



Dessye, those are STUNNING!!  i love how you kept the tips red. What are your next projects??


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

ouija board said:


> Oh no, definitely not all 5ss! But there'll be enough of those to test my patience.



I thought you were going to strass with all 5ss and thought girl you've got some damn patience!


----------



## GoGlam

Thank you!! I think the planning stage is super important.  My problem is that I like to go out and take on many projects so I would pick up the shoes, do some work, then put them down again! Wish I just buckled down and worked on them, but still happy with the result! I think you're right to think twice with small children in the house. Plus, if I calculated thecost to be reflected as an hourly wage, the pros are so cost-effective!




			
				kim_mac said:
			
		

> go glam - drop dead gorgeous!!!  you must be very talented with your hands for that to be your first time strassing!  those are sooooo beautiful!
> 
> i must read all 390 pages of this thread before i make up my mind whether to strass myself or have a "pro" do it for me.  there are pros and cons to strassing myself.  pro - could be fun and relaxing, i could do it EXACTLY the style i like, save $450.  but the cons are pretty big - could mess up in the painting and gluing, smell of paint and glue with very small children in the house.  i have a feeling i will leave it to the professionals and maybe strass myself on a cheaper brand of shoe if i ever feel like a project...



Thank you so much glitz! I used Swarovski 2058 Crystal AB.. You can find the sizes used on a previous page.  The 2058 have a more robust sparkle compared to the 2028 (officially discontinued I believe).  I thought abut thaT decision for a long time lol




			
				loveglitzer said:
			
		

> Yes they look fantastic ... I totally love them. What crystals did you use?



Thank you so much for your sweet comment! 




			
				frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^you've done excellent work!!!  this is such a gorgeous black strass.
> 
> ^all of your research & the time that you took really paid off.  both pairs that you strassed look amazing!!!



Crystal AB by Swarovski!




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Oh that's such a pretty colour!! Your dye job turned out perfect! Definitely keep them that way first till you've worn them out
> 
> Stunning!! I'm also thinking of doing a gold pair and the Light Colorado Topaz looks perfect! How did you remove the bows btw? Don't they leave an uneven surface..? Did you strass over that or did you remove them completely?
> 
> Beautiful work as always!!
> 
> Wow! They do look amazing even in the pic! What colour crystal did you use on them?
> 
> Dessye, those are STUNNING!!  i love how you kept the tips red. What are your next projects??


----------



## Mi_Lan

Dimple said:


> Sorry I should have clarified. I meant "I do" at the back of the heel rather than underneath the sole of the heel. Really bad paint job, but something like the attached. I'm not sure if it would work though.



Oh so sexy !!!! Love the look of your shoes . You did an amazing job!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi , had anyone done a pair with Aurum so far? I just bought a pair very rich aurum yesterday in this color and its just stunning..... planning to get a daf and strass them in this color too. The strassing Dafs are so beatiful in Aurum but price way too high.....


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi , had anyone done a pair with Aurum so far? I just bought a pair very rich aurum yesterday in this color and its just stunning..... planning to get a daf and strass them in this color too. The strassing Dafs are so beatiful in Aurum but price way too high.....



yes, a bunch of us have. Were the Aurum VPs/Dafs more expensive than the others or, same retail?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I'm thinking of glittering a pair of VPs but still not sure of the technique? I found a step-by-step guide in another thread where she applied a layer of glue then glitter on top. Should I let that dry and then apply another layer of glue + glitter, or will that new layer of glue take off the glitter from the previous layer? I've also heard somewhere that you mix the glitter with the glue and then apply that mixture?

If anyone can give me some help that'll be amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks girl. I've been MIA on this thread so sorry for the late reply. I started the heels of my lady lynch last week. I LOVE the ring strass, and it's so different looking than the regular strass IRL. I'm hooked. 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Email them, I emailed CS to see if they could get other sizes and as long as Swarovski makes them, they should be able to get them for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuu


----------



## Dimple

Mi_Lan said:


> Oh so sexy !!!! Love the look of your shoes . You did an amazing job!



I wish I could strass like that!

That photo is from NAP but I used it as a sample to show what look I'm after.


----------



## loveglitzer

Hello everybody ... autumn is calling in and I thing about putting my strassed Loubis back into the box. But shouldn´t I give them a treat before ... (cleaning, caring ???) How do you treat your CL?


----------



## anniethecat

Question for you DIY'ers...I have the notorious (but beautiful) pink watersnake AD's with a bad dye job.  Has anyone ever tried to dye theirs with a similar color and had success or should I just take them to a cobbler and have them do it.  I am not looking to change the color, but I am afraid theat the color will still look spotty after I am done and I don't want to ruin the shoes.


----------



## jmaemonte

Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!


----------



## rock_girl

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



I think they look amazing without the pleats strassed!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

rock_girl said:


> I think they look amazing without the pleats strassed!!!



Thank you!  I am leaning towards leaving them this way.  I appreciate your input!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



they look great without the pleats strassed! I would strass the front platform though to balance everything out


----------



## jmaemonte

dirtyaddiction said:


> they look great without the pleats strassed! I would strass the front platform though to balance everything out




Oh...that is a great suggestion!  Thanks so much!  I'm a newbie and didn't even think about that.  :shame:


----------



## vuittonamour

well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!










​


----------



## Mi_Lan

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



Won! Love them, they are Fab!


----------



## frick&frack

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!


^they're gorgeous...love the color!  I would not strass the pleats.  I don't think it can be done.




dirtyaddiction said:


> they look great without the pleats strassed! I would strass the front platform though to balance everything out


^EXCELLENT idea!




vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!


^how beautiful!  congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## rock_girl

vuittonamour said:
			
		

> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!



They are so lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



congrats! These came out great


----------



## soleilbrun

rock_girl said:


> i think they look amazing without the pleats strassed!!!


 
+1


----------



## soleilbrun

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872​
> View attachment 1867873​
> View attachment 1867874​
> 
> View attachment 1867875​


 
You did a great job!


----------



## evanescent

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



That turned out beautifully!! I agree with the rest.. I think the platform would look great strassed.



vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



Stunning! All the best for your wedding!


----------



## loveglitzer

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!


Looks beautiful, agree with dirty to strass the plattform for balance ... really good looking!


----------



## loveglitzer

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​


Wow --- I am speachless, looks perfect ... and so will be your wedding. Congrats =)


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ladies, i will post a video at some point. the photos really dont do them justice. they are special order platine you yous strassed in moonlight crystal.


----------



## smokinhot

vuittonamour said:
			
		

> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!



Looks gorgeous n congrats on the wedding! Can I ask what size crystal n how many did u use? I'm thinking of strassing my wedding heel too( in a few years)! Tia x


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



These look great!


----------



## katran26

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



These look gorgeous! wow!


----------



## Missshiv

Hello ladies!

Advice needed please. I have just purchased some peach/coral patent no prive sling backs at a steal. I am wanting to dye them silver or ivory then strass them. Does anyone have any ideas about what I would need to use to dye the patent? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## AquaBelle

Hello ladies i wonder if i can get some help.. I have some suede bibis and i would like to strass them (first project) about how much are the crystals to buy (different sizes), i have looked through nearly the whole thread but if you ladies know any uk suppliers and glue that i can find over here, i would really appreciate it


----------



## jmaemonte

soleilbrun said:


> +1





evanescent said:


> That turned out beautifully!! I agree with the rest.. I think the platform would look great strassed.





loveglitzer said:


> Looks beautiful, agree with dirty to strass the plattform for balance ... really good looking!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These look great!





katran26 said:


> These look gorgeous! wow!



Thanks everyone!  You guys are all so sweet!  I think I am going to get addicted to this!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Missshiv said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Advice needed please. I have just purchased some peach/coral patent no prive sling backs at a steal. I am wanting to dye them silver or ivory then strass them. Does anyone have any ideas about what I would need to use to dye the patent?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks



You can't dye patent, you can only paint it. 



AquaBelle said:


> Hello ladies i wonder if i can get some help.. I have some suede bibis and i would like to strass them (first project) about how much are the crystals to buy (different sizes), i have looked through nearly the whole thread but if you ladies know any uk suppliers and glue that i can find over here, i would really appreciate it



I'd say the crystals will cost you about $400, maybe slight more/less. I don't know any uk suppliers but I do know dreamtime creations ships abroad. Good luck


----------



## hayesld

What do you all think about doing a cap toe strass on a Gozul flat? Would it look odd because of the more squared toe, or contrast too much with the trim?? I love the Sam Edelman Beatrix with the spike/strass cap toes and bows and I think it could be cool on a more structured Louboutin.


----------



## hayesld

jmaemonte said:


> Oh...that is a great suggestion!  Thanks so much!  I'm a newbie and didn't even think about that.  :shame:



I second the platform strassing and leaving the pleats as-is.


----------



## Missshiv

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> You can't dye patent, you can only paint it.
> 
> I'd say the crystals will cost you about $400, maybe slight more/less. I don't know any uk suppliers but I do know dreamtime creations ships abroad. Good luck



thanks, is there a specific type of paint I will need?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



Those are very beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



WOW! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm thinking of glittering a pair of VPs but still not sure of the technique? I found a step-by-step guide in another thread where she applied a layer of glue then glitter on top. Should I let that dry and then apply another layer of glue + glitter, or will that new layer of glue take off the glitter from the previous layer? I've also heard somewhere that you mix the glitter with the glue and then apply that mixture?
> 
> If anyone can give me some help that'll be amazing!


 
You can do either.  The method where you paint glue then add glitter is a lot messier!  I recently glittered a pair of Pigalles and had I known for sure that I had enough glitter I would have gone with mixing it in with the glue.  Instead I painted layers of glue and added glitter.  The disadvantage is that it didn't dry evenly and I was constantly having to patch things up.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Dessye said:


> You can do either.  The method where you paint glue then add glitter is a lot messier!  I recently glittered a pair of Pigalles and had I known for sure that I had enough glitter I would have gone with mixing it in with the glue.  Instead I painted layers of glue and added glitter.  The disadvantage is that it didn't dry evenly and I was constantly having to patch things up.



Thank you! I've decided to go with the mixing glue and glitter method as I thought it'd last better. I've ordered 2 bottles of Martha Stewart glitter to mix colours. Is that enough or should I get another?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



*Great job! The shoes looks gorgeous!*


----------



## SueGalle

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first DIY.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but I am wondering if I should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should I leave them as is?  ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (I would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  Thanks again for any input!!



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jmaemonte said:


> hi everyone!  I have been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to embark on my first diy.  I am almost finished with the first shoe.  My original plan was to do the heel, back of the shoe, straps and front detail as shown in the pictures.  I really do like the look but i am wondering if i should attempt the whole shoe?  Has anyone ever strassed over pleats before?  Is it doable?  Should i leave them as is?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I am quite happy with the look right now but wonder if all over strass would look amazing.  (i would hate to start and realize it can't be done)  thanks again for any input!!


wow!!!


----------



## Dessye

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Thank you! I've decided to go with the mixing glue and glitter method as I thought it'd last better. I've ordered 2 bottles of Martha Stewart glitter to mix colours. Is that enough or should I get another?


 
I think this should be enough.  Just make sure you add enough to the amount of glue.  The glitter should be concentrated enough so that when the glue dries, the glitter is thick enough.  I've never done this so I can't really advise in detail.  But I will use this method the next time for sure!  The pour on the glitter was just too messy.  I was too lazy to protect the rest of the shoe so the glitter got everywhere!


----------



## DariaD

vuittonamour said:


> well, they are finally done. here's the original photos from my post of my wedding shoes along with newer (crappy, sorry) photos of the pair together. i love them  to be worn in 40 days!!
> 
> View attachment 1867872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867875​



These are beautiful!


----------



## hayesld

I am thinking about painting these suede gozul flats a nudish mauve color (myself), then having a cap toe strass done in maybe vintage rose. My questions are...

Should I paint only? I love the look of suede but think I will ruin a suede flat in no time and dog hair sticks to it. 

Should I do the cap toe strass? Wondering if it would look odd since there is no seam where the stones would stop?

Should I leave them as is, hope a suede protector spray works and have a classic tan flat?

Here are photos of the shoes as-is, the nude color I mixed and painted on a test shoe, and quick photoshop simulations (different color stone, just used for an idea) of the cap toe strass.

Thoughts ladies???


----------



## Dessye

hayesld said:


> I am thinking about painting these suede gozul flats a nudish mauve color (myself), then having a cap toe strass done in maybe vintage rose. My questions are...
> 
> Should I paint only? I love the look of suede but think I will ruin a suede flat in no time and dog hair sticks to it.
> 
> Should I do the cap toe strass? Wondering if it would look odd since there is no seam where the stones would stop?
> 
> Should I leave them as is, hope a suede protector spray works and have a classic tan flat?
> 
> Here are photos of the shoes as-is, the nude color I mixed and painted on a test shoe, and quick photoshop simulations (different color stone, just used for an idea) of the cap toe strass.
> 
> Thoughts ladies???


 
First off, I think it will be difficult to dye your shoes from a tan to a light mauve.  It's better to go to a darker color.  Another thing about dying suede after the fact is that the color may not absorb evenly.  But I have never attempted to paint suede so many some of the more experienced DIY ladies can chime in 

As for the cap strass, I think it's a good idea but by itself would look a tiny bit odd up close but from afar probably not as no one hopefully is inspecting your shoes that closely!  Another idea, maybe to do a straight-edge cap (rather than contoured like in your picture) and add a bow on top like in your avi.


----------



## A.M.Bush

Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.

5ss 20 gross
7ss 15 gross
9ss 15 gross 
12ss 5 gross
16ss 3 gross
20ss 2 gross







Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater. 






Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo. 






Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.


----------



## hayesld

Dessye said:


> First off, I think it will be difficult to dye your shoes from a tan to a light mauve.  It's better to go to a darker color.  Another thing about dying suede after the fact is that the color may not absorb evenly.  But I have never attempted to paint suede so many some of the more experienced DIY ladies can chime in
> 
> As for the cap strass, I think it's a good idea but by itself would look a tiny bit odd up close but from afar probably not as no one hopefully is inspecting your shoes that closely!  Another idea, maybe to do a straight-edge cap (rather than contoured like in your picture) and add a bow on top like in your avi.



Thanks for the input! The test shoe I painted was black and it seemed to work ok (that's only a couple coats) but it wasn't suede. I'm nervous about painting suede and getting a nice texture but the pro strassers do it somehow.  I've thought about doing it straight across too and maybe it would look better. Or even curved out opposite the direction I have in the simulation. I would love to add a bow! I think it would finish it off nicely but how would I do that? Paint some suede laces to match and then glue it on? The one in my avi is a satin flat bow original to that shoe. 

These Sam Edelman were my inspiration


----------



## ouija board

hayesld said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input! The test shoe I painted was black and it seemed to work ok (that's only a couple coats) but it wasn't suede. I'm nervous about painting suede and getting a nice texture but the pro strassers do it somehow.  I've thought about doing it straight across too and maybe it would look better. Or even curved out opposite the direction I have in the simulation. I would love to add a bow! I think it would finish it off nicely but how would I do that? Paint some suede laces to match and then glue it on? The one in my avi is a satin flat bow original to that shoe.
> 
> These Sam Edelman were my inspiration



I think they would look nice strassed completely. I recently finished doing just the toecap on my daughter's Pedipeds, and I feel like I need to glitter or strass the rest of the shoe. It just seems to have too much contrast between the sparkly and the non-sparkly parts. Of course, after using and inhaling E-6000 (despite working with it outdoors with a breeze going), I'm still trying to recover brain cells and may not have the best judgement right now  Good luck!


----------



## hayesld

ouija board said:


> I think they would look nice strassed completely. I recently finished doing just the toecap on my daughter's Pedipeds, and I feel like I need to glitter or strass the rest of the shoe. It just seems to have too much contrast between the sparkly and the non-sparkly parts. Of course, after using and inhaling E-6000 (despite working with it outdoors with a breeze going), I'm still trying to recover brain cells and may not have the best judgement right now  Good luck!



What a great example, thanks for posting! Yeah, that is what I was worried about although I think yours turned out great. I think Dessye's comment about it looking odd possibly up close but not when wearing is true. I was thinking of not putting the edge of the stones as close to the inside curve/seam as these pedipeds and leaving plenty of room for a bow if I decide to add one but of course there is more room for a gap in an adult shoe.

I'm thinking Dessye's suggestion of mimicking the bottom of the shoes in my avi is a good one by going straight across with the stones pretty much and adding the bow. Especially since the Gozuls have more of a squared toe like a point ballet shoe vs, the round toes.

I would love to have the whole thing strassed but it isn't in the budget and I think if it could be done right the cap toe could be unique, at least for a Louboutin.


----------



## ouija board

You're right, I think yours would look great with a bow, like in your avatar...makes a nice transition from the strassed toecap to the rest of the shoe. The pedipeds had a strip of patent across the top of the toecap that was damaged and needed to be covered, otherwise I would not have done the crystals so close to the edge. Or better, added a bow; wish I'd thought of that earlier!


----------



## PeepToe

It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!

I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> NP
> 
> Redo my Shoes uses a light lilac Lumiere-ish background.  He also generally uses larger crystals like up to ss16 for the smaller shoes (Simple, Ron Ron, You You).  I'm pretty sure he goes up to ss20 for the Daffs.
> 
> If you go to us.christianlouboutin.com, you can go to the LP AB strass and it allows you to go up close to see what they've done.



Dear B, do you know what colors I should mix to get this light lilac background?
I'm going to buy the Lumiere paint but I don't know what colors I should choose. Maybe 573 Pearlescent Magenta and 568 Pearlescent White? or 575 Hi-Lite Violet and Magenta?


----------



## Nolia

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!



OH MY GOSH!! What a great idea to cover up that ugly cow print LOL Can we see the other side of the shoe?! (How did you strass so close to the zipper!?) I LOVE IT MOD PICS!!! Was it hard to do over the ponyhair?


----------



## Popsicool

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!



Oh wow, they look STUNNING. Well done! What method did you use to cover up the pony?


----------



## frick&frack

A.M.Bush said:


> Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.
> 
> 5ss 20 gross
> 7ss 15 gross
> 9ss 15 gross
> 12ss 5 gross
> 16ss 3 gross
> 20ss 2 gross
> 
> Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater.
> 
> Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo.
> 
> Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.


^volcano crystals are just so gorgeous!  you did a great job.




ouija board said:


> I think they would look nice strassed completely. I recently finished doing just the toecap on my daughter's Pedipeds, and I feel like I need to glitter or strass the rest of the shoe. It just seems to have too much contrast between the sparkly and the non-sparkly parts. Of course, after using and inhaling E-6000 (despite working with it outdoors with a breeze going), I'm still trying to recover brain cells and may not have the best judgement right now  Good luck!


^cute little shoes!




PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


^WOW...those shoes look INCREDIBLE!!!  I love jet crystals so very much.


----------



## A.M.Bush

frick&frack said:


> ^volcano crystals are just so gorgeous!  you did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ^cute little shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> ^WOW...those shoes look INCREDIBLE!!!  I love jet crystals so very much.



Thank you, 

I should have mentioned that I would be open for any critique or comment regarding my shoes.  I like hearing people's various opinions regarding their aesthetic preference when it comes to crystal placement and neatness.  I personally like a really saturated look (if I can fit a 5ss, it will go there), yet I respect and can understand an attraction to spaced crystals.  I think 100% completely saturated and flush crystals would be a bit much, but I have yet to see a pair done that way.  Could you ladies imagine a shoe done in completely flush 5ss, I am tempted to create it out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## frick&frack

A.M.Bush said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I should have mentioned that I would be open for any critique or comment regarding my shoes.  I like hearing people's various opinions regarding their aesthetic preference when it comes to crystal placement and neatness.  I personally like a really saturated look (if I can fit a 5ss, it will go there), yet I respect and can understand an attraction to spaced crystals.  I think 100% completely saturated and flush crystals would be a bit much, but I have yet to see a pair done that way.  Could you ladies imagine a shoe done in completely flush 5ss, I am tempted to create it out of morbid curiosity.



my personal opinion is the more bling the better, but when the shoes are on your feet I don't think crystal placement makes much of a difference.  actually you might say my mantra is _more is more_ about everything


----------



## evanescent

A.M.Bush said:


> Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.
> 
> 5ss 20 gross
> 7ss 15 gross
> 9ss 15 gross
> 12ss 5 gross
> 16ss 3 gross
> 20ss 2 gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.



Those are gorgeous! I kinda did the same as you, but only for the ss20 crystals. I like a somewhat even look and really didn't want to run out of the big crystals before starting on the other shoe (I was determined to only use 1 gross of ss20 for a pair) so I split my ss20s evenly between 2 shoes and glued them on at random, but even intervals. I saw that you also spread out the other sizes too? I would think that makes it hard to fill up the spaces in between... as I found that I had to peel off some of my ss20s just so I could fit smaller crystals in, for that tight, saturated look that I love. Obviously you wouldn't really notice the difference when you're wearing the shoes and your shoes turned out beautifully! But that's just my experience.



ouija board said:


> I think they would look nice strassed completely. I recently finished doing just the toecap on my daughter's Pedipeds, and I feel like I need to glitter or strass the rest of the shoe. It just seems to have too much contrast between the sparkly and the non-sparkly parts. Of course, after using and inhaling E-6000 (despite working with it outdoors with a breeze going), I'm still trying to recover brain cells and may not have the best judgement right now  Good luck!



Aw those are adorable!! I think they turned out great, and the contrast is really cute.



PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!



STUNNING!


----------



## A.M.Bush

evanescent said:


> Those are gorgeous! I kinda did the same as you, but only for the ss20 crystals. I like a somewhat even look and really didn't want to run out of the big crystals before starting on the other shoe (I was determined to only use 1 gross of ss20 for a pair) so I split my ss20s evenly between 2 shoes and glued them on at random, but even intervals. I saw that you also spread out the other sizes too? I would think that makes it hard to fill up the spaces in between... as I found that I had to peel off some of my ss20s just so I could fit smaller crystals in, for that tight, saturated look that I love. Obviously you wouldn't really notice the difference when you're wearing the shoes and your shoes turned out beautifully! But that's just my experience.



You are right, it was really tedious going around the larger crystals and I probably could have worked much faster and cleaner had I not done that.  Like you I really wanted to avoid accidentally using all the big crystals in one area or one one shoe.  Maybe next time I can try marking off areas for big crystals using different colored pens.


----------



## loveglitzer

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


That is a great make-over ... total new look and really nice!


----------



## brittany729

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


WOW!!!  You are a genius!  I remember seeing these, in my size, thinking, "I can't do anything with that cow print."  What a gorgeous transformation!


----------



## Missshiv

Hi Ladies

Does anyone know if crystal moonlight strassing on no prives (painted either silver or pearl white) would go with an ivory dress? 
thanks


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Does anyone know what color this is? I think it's Silver Shade but i'm not 100% pos.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Does anyone know what color this is? I think it's Silver Shade but i'm not 100% pos.



I have the other colorway of this chanel bag, and I know for a fact that this silver color as well as my gold is made of at least 2 if not 3 crystal colors-- so it depends if you are referring to the body, the flap, or where the colors blend in the back.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!




These look amazing!! I am waiting with bated breath to see your heliotrope stunners, that is literally, my ultimate CL fantasy realized!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Missshiv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> Does anyone know if crystal moonlight strassing on no prives (painted either silver or pearl white) would go with an ivory dress?
> thanks



Sounds lie it would.  Do you have any thoughts in particular on the coordination of the outfit? I personally think contrast can be nice


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I have the other colorway of this chanel bag, and I know for a fact that this silver color as well as my gold is made of at least 2 if not 3 crystal colors-- so it depends if you are referring to the body, the flap, or where the colors blend in the back.



thanks!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> thanks!



lol i am not sure how helpful that was! sorry i don't know more. i'd ask my SA but they never get the info on what crystals are used.


----------



## hayesld

Step one complete! I mixed a pearl gold/peach using Lumiere true gold, metallic bronze, and neopaque white. Now I need to pick my color for the cap toe. I love so many colors but am thinking light peach or silk. I also love light colorado topaz in the gold family and greige (love the taupe with gray and gold tones and I think it is super sparkly) but will probably have to use those on another project since they don't match the paint. Or I could paint the cap a contrasting color and have the stones match that color. Decisions ...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol i am not sure how helpful that was! sorry i don't know more. i'd ask my SA but they never get the info on what crystals are used.



No no, you were very helpful! I looked at the pictures again and I saw what you mean't


----------



## hayesld

Here are the shoes with the crystals on it. Left is Vintage Rose which is more of an exact match, picks up deeper tones. Middle is Greige which is a pretty contrast and still picks up the pink/gold tone. And then on the right is Silk which is not quite exact but close and picks up the lighter tones. Thoughts?

Bow: Do you like the bow, should I keep it and if so would I just glue it on with E6000? I'd be afraid it would come untied all the time and then if it did would the glue be stable enough to hold it while I retie it?
If I do the greige crystal, I could do a metallic taupe bow to match. I could also go with a different type of bow entirely (like the flat bow that is in my avi shoe.) I could find a leather shoe clip or something and paint to match.


----------



## GoGlam

hayesld said:
			
		

> Here are the shoes with the crystals on it. Left is Vintage Rose which is more of an exact match, picks up deeper tones. Middle is Greige which is a pretty contrast and still picks up the pink/gold tone. And then on the right is Silk which is not quite exact but close and picks up the lighter tones. Thoughts?
> 
> Bow: Do you like the bow, should I keep it and if so would I just glue it on with E6000? I'd be afraid it would come untied all the time and then if it did would the glue be stable enough to hold it while I retie it?
> If I do the greige crystal, I could do a metallic taupe bow to match. I could also go with a different type of bow entirely (like the flat bow that is in my avi shoe.) I could find a leather shoe clip or something and paint to match.



I like the greige and silk.  Is the greige a 2028 and the silk a 2058?  2058s sparkle more, so that's something else to consider.  Would you like this shoe to be more of a transitional pair or very girly, springish and early summer?


----------



## hayesld

GoGlam said:


> I like the greige and silk.  Is the greige a 2028 and the silk a 2058?  2058s sparkle more, so that's something else to consider.  Would you like this shoe to be more of a transitional pair or very girly, springish and early summer?



I would like more transitional but I'm pretty girly too and live in N Florida so we have fairly mild winters. I think the silk would make them more of a nude and picks up the gold tones more where the vintage rose picks up more pink (more classic ballerina.) 

The silk is 2058 and the greige is 4mm, not sure what that is (got them at different places.) I am having these done and just got the small packs of crystals to decide on color.


----------



## GoGlam

hayesld said:
			
		

> I would like more transitional but I'm pretty girly too and live in N Florida so we have fairly mild winters. I think the silk would make them more of a nude and picks up the gold tones more where the vintage rose picks up more pink (more classic ballerina.)
> 
> The silk is 2058 and the greige is 4mm, not sure what that is (got them at different places.) I am having these done and just got the small packs of crystals to decide on color.



I personally like the bow detail, but I tried to glue something with E6000 other than crystals recently, and it didn't really hold the pieces together.., they were plastic though so might not be a good reference. I can't pull off crystals from a shoe glued with E6000. Would you paint under the greige?  I'm having trouble deciding between the two, so I can imagine your dilemma as they belong to you!


----------



## Dessye

hayesld said:


> Step one complete! I mixed a pearl gold/peach using Lumiere true gold, metallic bronze, and neopaque white. Now I need to pick my color for the cap toe. I love so many colors but am thinking light peach or silk. I also love light colorado topaz in the gold family and greige (love the taupe with gray and gold tones and I think it is super sparkly) but will probably have to use those on another project since they don't match the paint. Or I could paint the cap a contrasting color and have the stones match that color. Decisions ...



Wow, beautiful!!   I like the idea of painting the cap a contrasting color and then adding stones.  Make sure you space the crystals a little so that the contrast can come through!  Peach goes really well with a metallic rose gold base.  Peach is probably best because of its pinkish undertone whereas silk is yellow and light colorado topaz is yellow-orangey.  How did you get the paint to come out so evenly?


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


----------



## Dessye

A.M.Bush said:


> Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.
> 
> 5ss 20 gross
> 7ss 15 gross
> 9ss 15 gross
> 12ss 5 gross
> 16ss 3 gross
> 20ss 2 gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.



Beautiful!  But surely you didn't use 20 gross ss5?  20 gross would be 20 x 1440 crystals


----------



## Popsicool

Dessye said:


> Beautiful!  But surely you didn't use 20 gross ss5?  20 gross would be 20 x 1440 crystals



1 gross = 144 pieces 
1440 = 10 gross


----------



## Dessye

Popsicool said:


> 1 gross = 144 pieces
> 1440 = 10 gross



Sorry, DUH!!!!! You are correct -- I'm so embarrassed LOL!


----------



## Popsicool

Dessye said:


> Sorry, DUH!!!!! You are correct -- I'm so embarrassed LOL!



Meh, it's only a little zero!!! Easily confused.


----------



## Dessye

Popsicool said:


> Meh, it's only a little zero!!! Easily confused.



Haha


----------



## loveglitzer

hayesld said:


> Here are the shoes with the crystals on it. Left is Vintage Rose which is more of an exact match, picks up deeper tones. Middle is Greige which is a pretty contrast and still picks up the pink/gold tone. And then on the right is Silk which is not quite exact but close and picks up the lighter tones. Thoughts?
> 
> Bow: Do you like the bow, should I keep it and if so would I just glue it on with E6000? I'd be afraid it would come untied all the time and then if it did would the glue be stable enough to hold it while I retie it?
> If I do the greige crystal, I could do a metallic taupe bow to match. I could also go with a different type of bow entirely (like the flat bow that is in my avi shoe.) I could find a leather shoe clip or something and paint to match.


I love vintage rose the best =)


----------



## PeepToe

Nolia said:


> OH MY GOSH!! What a great idea to cover up that ugly cow print LOL Can we see the other side of the shoe?! (How did you strass so close to the zipper!?) I LOVE IT MOD PICS!!! Was it hard to do over the ponyhair?





Popsicool said:


> Oh wow, they look STUNNING. Well done! What method did you use to cover up the pony?





frick&frack said:


> ^WOW...those shoes look INCREDIBLE!!!  I love jet crystals so very much.





loveglitzer said:


> That is a great make-over ... total new look and really nice!





brittany729 said:


> WOW!!!  You are a genius!  I remember seeing these, in my size, thinking, "I can't do anything with that cow print."  What a gorgeous transformation!


Thanks ladies! I gave them a little hair cut  and then painted them. And then another hair cut! The smaller parts along the edges were difficult to work with but it was worth it! I am so excited to have these!!


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> These look amazing!! I am waiting with bated breath to see your heliotrope stunners, that is literally, my ultimate CL fantasy realized!!!


Thank you!...I will be sure to post pictures when I am done. I still have not found time to start them. Im actually debating if I want to buy a different pair of lady peeps to do them with. I have patent ones and I dont know If I feel like dealing with the hassle of the peep toe and patent, trying to change the color.


Dessye said:


>


Thanks B!!


----------



## hayesld

GoGlam said:


> I personally like the bow detail, but I tried to glue something with E6000 other than crystals recently, and it didn't really hold the pieces together.., they were plastic though so might not be a good reference. I can't pull off crystals from a shoe glued with E6000. Would you paint under the greige?  I'm having trouble deciding between the two, so I can imagine your dilemma as they belong to you!



Thanks for the info on the E6000. I think If I want a bow I may need to find a thinner/wider flat bow so I can use a bigger dollop of glue and still have it hidden by the bow and give the glue something easier to hold on to. I wouldn't have to retie it either. I love the classic look of the bow I have but other than punching a hole in the shoe and looping the bow through I am afraid I would end up with a bow that comes off and a visible glue spot. I could probably make a non leather bow work too, like a silk or satin ribbon but I think that might look cheap unless the paint made it look more like leather.


----------



## hayesld

Dessye said:


> Wow, beautiful!!   I like the idea of painting the cap a contrasting color and then adding stones.  Make sure you space the crystals a little so that the contrast can come through!  Peach goes really well with a metallic rose gold base.  Peach is probably best because of its pinkish undertone whereas silk is yellow and light colorado topaz is yellow-orangey.  How did you get the paint to come out so evenly?



I have a light peach sample too and just looking online I thought that was probably going to be my color but in person it is a lot deeper and more orangy than the color I mixed, are you suggesting that for a contract color?  Or the greige? I could paint the cap the taupe/silver grey and then use greige crystals and then do the same grey paint on the bow to tie the two together. 

I asked my husband (who is partially color blind and perhaps not the best judge;o) and he said he thought it would be pretty with all three colors mixed together. Not a bad idea. 

It was easier to paint the suede than I thought. I taped off the inside and the soles (I could never do it evenly otherwise). The first coat of course took the longest. I just used a soft brush and made sure I got in all the little grooves of the suede and the trim. I did about four different sections, doing one at a time with a back and forth. Then I finished with soft vertical strokes.  The 2nd and third (didn't really need a third but I did one anyway) coats went on really fast and easy.


----------



## Cshotcoco

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!


 
These look so good.


----------



## katran26

hayesld said:


> Here are the shoes with the crystals on it. Left is Vintage Rose which is more of an exact match, picks up deeper tones. Middle is Greige which is a pretty contrast and still picks up the pink/gold tone. And then on the right is Silk which is not quite exact but close and picks up the lighter tones. Thoughts?
> 
> Bow: Do you like the bow, should I keep it and if so would I just glue it on with E6000? I'd be afraid it would come untied all the time and then if it did would the glue be stable enough to hold it while I retie it?
> If I do the greige crystal, I could do a metallic taupe bow to match. I could also go with a different type of bow entirely (like the flat bow that is in my avi shoe.) I could find a leather shoe clip or something and paint to match.



I kind of like the Vintage Rose, I think it's super cool to have an exact match.


----------



## GoGlam

hayesld said:
			
		

> I have a light peach sample too and just looking online I thought that was probably going to be my color but in person it is a lot deeper and more orangy than the color I mixed, are you suggesting that for a contract color?  Or the greige? I could paint the cap the taupe/silver grey and then use greige crystals and then do the same grey paint on the bow to tie the two together.
> 
> I asked my husband (who is partially color blind and perhaps not the best judge;o) and he said he thought it would be pretty with all three colors mixed together. Not a bad idea.
> 
> It was easier to paint the suede than I thought. I taped off the inside and the soles (I could never do it evenly otherwise). The first coat of course took the longest. I just used a soft brush and made sure I got in all the little grooves of the suede and the trim. I did about four different sections, doing one at a time with a back and forth. Then I finished with soft vertical strokes.  The 2nd and third (didn't really need a third but I did one anyway) coats went on really fast and easy.



You could also try to have the box sewn on, or do it yourself.   I remember that some bows on my shoes are sewn on


----------



## GoGlam

hayesld said:
			
		

> I have a light peach sample too and just looking online I thought that was probably going to be my color but in person it is a lot deeper and more orangy than the color I mixed, are you suggesting that for a contract color?  Or the greige? I could paint the cap the taupe/silver grey and then use greige crystals and then do the same grey paint on the bow to tie the two together.
> 
> I asked my husband (who is partially color blind and perhaps not the best judge;o) and he said he thought it would be pretty with all three colors mixed together. Not a bad idea.
> 
> It was easier to paint the suede than I thought. I taped off the inside and the soles (I could never do it evenly otherwise). The first coat of course took the longest. I just used a soft brush and made sure I got in all the little grooves of the suede and the trim. I did about four different sections, doing one at a time with a back and forth. Then I finished with soft vertical strokes.  The 2nd and third (didn't really need a third but I did one anyway) coats went on really fast and easy.



Sorry, meant to say bow! Ipad spelling error


----------



## Dessye

hayesld said:


> Here are the shoes with the crystals on it. Left is Vintage Rose which is more of an exact match, picks up deeper tones. Middle is Greige which is a pretty contrast and still picks up the pink/gold tone. And then on the right is Silk which is not quite exact but close and picks up the lighter tones. Thoughts?
> 
> Bow: Do you like the bow, should I keep it and if so would I just glue it on with E6000? I'd be afraid it would come untied all the time and then if it did would the glue be stable enough to hold it while I retie it?
> If I do the greige crystal, I could do a metallic taupe bow to match. I could also go with a different type of bow entirely (like the flat bow that is in my avi shoe.) I could find a leather shoe clip or something and paint to match.



I vote vintage rose!

As for the bow, the one you have now would be great if you weren't going to strass.  For the strass, I personally would prefer the flat bow in your avi.  Just IMHO though.


----------



## MegsVC

Hi ladies,

I am a brand newbie here, preparing to take on my first DIY projects for my first pair of Louboutin's.
I've been informed by my DBF that due to the upcoming purchase of our first home and an upcoming wedding (at some point, we're not engaged yet, it's just kind of something we've decided will happen haha) there is no way I can buy the strass heels im dying over, so I said fine. I won't buy them, I'll make them!!

I've been stalking eBay looking for deals on shoes, because I thought finding a smoking deal on a nice shoe in my size was going to be the hardest part, but after reading this entire thread... Well I'm a little overwhelmed but just as enthusiastic. 
Once I have the shoes in hand, I'll begin harassing you all about the best place to purchase crystals, how many etc. I figure it'll vary depending on the style of shoe. 

Does anyone have a favorite/least favorite shoe style to strass? 
I particularly like the bananes, altadamas, very prives and hyper prives. I don't want to go too high, but prefer something over a 100mm heel.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a brand newbie here, preparing to take on my first DIY projects for my first pair of Louboutin's.
> I've been informed by my DBF that due to the upcoming purchase of our first home and an upcoming wedding (at some point, we're not engaged yet, it's just kind of something we've decided will happen haha) there is no way I can buy the strass heels im dying over, so I said fine. I won't buy them, I'll make them!!
> 
> I've been stalking eBay looking for deals on shoes, because I thought finding a smoking deal on a nice shoe in my size was going to be the hardest part, but after reading this entire thread... Well I'm a little overwhelmed but just as enthusiastic.
> Once I have the shoes in hand, I'll begin harassing you all about the best place to purchase crystals, how many etc. I figure it'll vary depending on the style of shoe.
> 
> Does anyone have a favorite/least favorite shoe style to strass?
> I particularly like the bananes, altadamas, very prives and hyper prives. I don't want to go too high, but prefer something over a 100mm heel.



You will find lots of info on where to buy crystals and how-to by searching this thread. Good luck!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

A.M.Bush said:


> Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.
> 
> 5ss 20 gross
> 7ss 15 gross
> 9ss 15 gross
> 12ss 5 gross
> 16ss 3 gross
> 20ss 2 gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.



YOu did an amazing job!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.

Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.

I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.


















I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:





I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....









OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:













A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:









A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:








Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them 





I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I also wanted to add, when it comes to glittering (if you like a glittery base for strassing or just want to leave it glittered), do not paint gemtac on the shoes then throw glitter on it.  It's so time consuming and doesn't look great, IMO. I mix my glitter with my Gemtac (this is the ONLY thing I ever use gemtac for, bc I swear by E6000), in a bowl, then paint it on the shoe very thick.  You'll need at least two coats for even coverage (probably 3).  Some ladies use Mod Podge also, but Gemtac is plenty sufficient.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wow Oakenfoldgodess your strassing skills are absolutely out of this world.  That's just amazing!!  I love that you painted the rim gold - makes a difference


----------



## gfairenoughh

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



Omg amazing!!!!!!!!! I love ring strass too! Wonderful work!


----------



## Christchrist

I just died and went to strass heaven. You have some major skills.  How do you adhere the crystals?


----------



## MegsVC

Wow I am in awe!! You do such amazing work.

This isn't technically a CL strassing question, but since I'm going to be undertaking a pair of CL's soon, I was thinking about practicing on another pair of my heels. I have plans for my strassed shoes so I really want the first full pair I do to be CL's, but I have a pair of heels that my dog got to, and the cobbler I took them to to try and fix did a really terrible job. (they're a blue suede, nothing high end but from a local designer here, but the right heel is all chewed up, and the cobbler didn't even recover it in suede, he just colored the plastic heel the same blue as the shoes. Very frustrating.) 
But I'm thinking I can use them to practice and just strass the heels. So my real question is since they've got a plastic heel, what is the best glue to use, and can I use the same glue for gluing over the suede? It sounds like gemtac and E6000 are the most popular? Which is better, and which is easier to work with? 

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Cshotcoco

Beautiful work


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## fumi

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



Every pair looks beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oakenfoldgodess said:


> hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those moonlight/platine strassed youyou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things i've done recently. I don't think i've posted any strass since july-ish, so if they are repeats, i apologize.
> 
> I strassed these open lips in volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've completed these many times before...crystal hyper prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm only including these jimmy choo "crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of silver shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or....silver shade on a silver/pewter base  (altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue lumiere, and strassed in meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a numero prive in silver mini glitter strassed in clear crystal.  Ladies, you do not need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface fyi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, a project that i've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...lady lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I love rim strass.  Some hate it; i guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and i will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also strassed a pair of brian atwood wedges in fuchsia that i decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, i can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



hot hot hot!!!


----------



## chrispy

A.M.Bush said:


> Thought I would share progress photos and specs from a pair of Rolandos I strassed in volcano.
> 
> 5ss 20 gross
> 7ss 15 gross
> 9ss 15 gross
> 12ss 5 gross
> 16ss 3 gross
> 20ss 2 gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the shoes for a good price on ebay, they came in pretty good condition and I almost reconsidered strassing them.  They appear somewhat matte in this photo from being cleaned off with tarrago pretreater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide on gold or purple dye so I opted for lumiere violet gold halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did all the big guys first to try to get everything nice and even looking.



So pretty!  My favorite style in my favorite strass.


----------



## juebrueren

http://gloriousshoes4u.com/images/2...1339_16493562cde924c18671872f1d67aeca581.jpeg
Could anyone tell me which color is this? light peach or light rose or rose? 
another question is I have a pair of pigalle black satin, which color should I strass? vocalno or black diaond, jet or jet hematite. 
Thank you very much


----------



## Dianabanana12

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!


^oh holy goodness...that's some amazing strass porn right there        

I love the way the ringed crystals look on the heel alone.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I also wanted to add, when it comes to glittering (if you like a glittery base for strassing or just want to leave it glittered), do not paint gemtac on the shoes then throw glitter on it.  It's so time consuming and doesn't look great, IMO. I mix my glitter with my Gemtac (this is the ONLY thing I ever use gemtac for, bc I swear by E6000), in a bowl, then paint it on the shoe very thick.  You'll need at least two coats for even coverage (probably 3).  Some ladies use Mod Podge also, but Gemtac is plenty sufficient.


^thank you so much for this tip!  I have a few pairs that I want to glitterfy.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

^^^^ Thank you ladies.  Too kind.

Frick, thank you, that is so sweet.  I fell in love with the ring strass. I just don't like the 34ss stones.  I prefer to only use the 16 and 20's.  The problem is that the colors are limited, and not all the colors are available in those two sizs. 





frick&frack said:


> ^oh holy goodness...that's some amazing strass porn right there
> 
> I love the way the ringed crystals look on the heel alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you so much for this tip!  I have a few pairs that I want to glitterfy.


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



You've been busy indeed.  Everything looks amazing, and I cannot wait to see the finished pair with the ring strass!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!


What an awesome job you did on your shoes!!!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Oakenfoldgodess-

Wow Wow Wow!!!  I have a couple questions for you- how do you adhere your crystals with the E6000- do you paint it on in a layer or use a syringe to apply each crystal?  Also I've got a patent pair I want to strass- do you sand your patent first?  TIA!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Beautiful job as always, *Oak*!


----------



## Dessye

Does anyone know the color of the crystal used in the Daff plum strass?  I can't find it on my stone chart!  Thx!


----------



## rehana

Hey everyone!

So I finally have all my crystals, E6000, clutch primed and ready and I think I'm doing it all wrong! 

How do you guys glue the crystals on? I'm making such a mess and glue is getting on the crystals. On the back of E6000 it says Acetone can be used to wipe away extra glue, does that work? I stopped after doing the perimeter cuz I'm afraid I'm going to mess up this whole project! 

Help.


----------



## Dessye

rehana said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I finally have all my crystals, E6000, clutch primed and ready and I think I'm doing it all wrong!
> 
> How do you guys glue the crystals on? I'm making such a mess and glue is getting on the crystals. On the back of E6000 it says Acetone can be used to wipe away extra glue, does that work? I stopped after doing the perimeter cuz I'm afraid I'm going to mess up this whole project!
> 
> Help.



I use Gem-tac which I think is easier but I believe that the ladies who use E6000 apply it with a small syringe to control the amount applied.  Otherwise it is definitely a mess because the glue can get stringy.   Oh and I would recommend against using acetone as it can damage the leather or the finish.  Hopefully someone else can weigh in about the acetone.


----------



## Bentley.Lady

Dessye said:


> I use Gem-tac which I think is easier but I believe that the ladies who use E6000 apply it with a small syringe to control the amount applied.  Otherwise it is definitely a mess because the glue can get stringy.   Oh and I would recommend against using acetone as it can damage the leather or the finish.  Hopefully someone else can weigh in about the acetone.



So true, I actually love to work with gem tac more as it is easier to strass and not dry so fast. But not sure about other saying that e6000 gives the best result.is it true?


----------



## Bentley.Lady

Dessye said:


> I use Gem-tac which I think is easier but I believe that the ladies who use E6000 apply it with a small syringe to control the amount applied.  Otherwise it is definitely a mess because the glue can get stringy.   Oh and I would recommend against using acetone as it can damage the leather or the finish.  Hopefully someone else can weigh in about the acetone.



So true, I actually love to work with gem tac more as it is easier to strass and not dry so fast. But not sure about other saying that e6000 gives the best result,is it true?


----------



## Dessye

Bentley.Lady said:


> So true, I actually love to work with gem tac more as it is easier to strass and not dry so fast. But not sure about other saying that e6000 gives the best result,is it true?



With E6000, you could put your shoes in the washer and the crystals wouldn't come off haha.  Well I'm exaggerating of course, but E6000 is definitely a hardier glue.


----------



## ouija board

rehana said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I finally have all my crystals, E6000, clutch primed and ready and I think I'm doing it all wrong!
> 
> How do you guys glue the crystals on? I'm making such a mess and glue is getting on the crystals. On the back of E6000 it says Acetone can be used to wipe away extra glue, does that work? I stopped after doing the perimeter cuz I'm afraid I'm going to mess up this whole project!
> 
> Help.



Don't worry! Once it's all done, it will sparkle like mad, and no one will notice the glue unless they are really close to your clutch.

I used E-6000 for one of my daughter's shoes, and after much trial and error and strings of glue on crystals, I found the easiest thing was to just use a toothpick to spread the glue on a small area and quickly place the crystals. The only problem was, the glue dried quickly and I found a few SS 05 crystals falling off the next day because I had placed them on half dried glue that didn't hold. I used Gemtac to replace them, and so far they haven't fallen off. I didn't have any syringes at the time, but that probably works better if you want to place the glue directly on the back of the crystal, although you will still have the stringy stuff to deal with. Ultimately, I quit using E6000 because I couldn't tolerate the odor. I had a scratchy throat and wheezing for days after, and that was with me working outside with a slight breeze. 

Good luck! I'm sure your clutch will look spectacular.


----------



## Jullieq

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> ^^^^ Thank you ladies.  Too kind.
> 
> Frick, thank you, that is so sweet.  I fell in love with the ring strass. I just don't like the 34ss stones.  I prefer to only use the 16 and 20's.  The problem is that the colors are limited, and not all the colors are available in those two sizs.



Your work is amazing! It must feel so good to see your finished product!


----------



## Jullieq

PeepToe said:


> It's been quite some time since I have been on here, but everyone's shoe's look amazing!!!
> 
> I wanted to share these. Some of you might have seen these on ebay/Bonz for a long time. It took me a long time to convince myself to buy these. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay this amount for a shoe that I wasn't 100% comfortable strassing. The Mad Marta is my UGH so I finally took the plunge and I am so glad I did! Here is a quick before/after picture!



The stones makes it look so much edgier, love it


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!


Beautiful Work. I love the Open lips and the Rim Strass


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



All those look equally amazing! There's something about those open lips that i seriously love. Great job


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Does anybody know where to buy the spikes that are from the lady peeps or pigalle?  Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

anyone ever dyed nappa from nude to black?


----------



## rehana

Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out! 

*Before:*







*After:*


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*



those are fabulous! I love how you painted(?) the tip gold!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*



Can't see your 'after' shot Eva


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can't see your 'after' shot Eva


 
It works for me hun! Maybe you should refresh the page or you can click on the link directly? 

Btw I just saw your siggy - if I'm not wrong you are half a size bigger than me? I had the greissimos in b/w damas in 35 and it was a perfect, tight fit on me (I am pretty much 35 in everything). Just a heads up!



dirtyaddiction said:


> those are fabulous! I love how you painted(?) the tip gold!



Thanks dirty!! I just used adhesive and gold leaf - the process is called gilding. I think you can also paint the tips gold but I like to experiment


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> It works for me hun! Maybe you should refresh the page or you can click on the link directly?
> 
> Btw I just saw your siggy - if I'm not wrong you are half a size bigger than me? I had the greissimos in b/w damas in 35 and it was a perfect, tight fit on me (I am pretty much 35 in everything). Just a heads up!



It works now!!!  Argh they look amazing!!!  I'm still on the lookout for some Loubs I can volcano strass.  Yours look fantastic.

Ahh you use the word 'had' meaning you don't have them anymore?  Why am I always late to the party with shoes you've gotten rid of?  

Thanks for the heads up hun, will change my sig now


----------



## rock_girl

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!



What an amazing transformation.  They are lovely!!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> It works now!!!  Argh they look amazing!!!  I'm still on the lookout for some Loubs I can volcano strass.  Yours look fantastic.
> 
> Ahh you use the word 'had' meaning you don't have them anymore?  Why am I always late to the party with shoes you've gotten rid of?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up hun, will change my sig now



Hehe I'm very particular with my choice of colours for certain styles and am set on finding the greissimos or jennys in another colour, preferable in suede framboise/fuchsia/something along those lines 

Good luck with the search! FYI Lady Claudes run half a size small. These ones are actually 36 and they are a smidge loose, but fit perfect with insoles. My other ones (marron glace patent) are 35.5 and a perfect fit.



rock_girl said:


> What an amazing transformation.  They are lovely!!



Thank you!!


----------



## evanescent

double post.


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:



Ohhhh my my. That's hot. Nice job


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Hehe I'm very particular with my choice of colours for certain styles and am set on finding the greissimos or jennys in another colour, preferable in suede framboise/fuchsia/something along those lines
> 
> Good luck with the search! FYI Lady Claudes run half a size small. These ones are actually 36 and they are a smidge loose, but fit perfect with insoles. My other ones (marron glace patent) are 35.5 and a perfect fit.



Thanks for the sizing tip on the LCs.  I'll let you know if I see any pink greiss or jennys in your size .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

rehana said:


> View attachment 1896076
> 
> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??



*Fantastic!!!*


----------



## GoGlam

rehana said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??



Looks great! I was planning on doing this too. Going to use varying sizes and strass only theback!


----------



## PearlyGS460

rehana said:


> View attachment 1896076
> 
> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??


 
I think it looks great! I was thinking of doing the same thing since I had some left over from my project. Does your case scratch the bumper of the phone? I wanted to do it on the silicone/ soft cases because metal cases tend to scratch the bumper and I hate that, but not sure how the glue would hold up against a silicone/ soft case. 



evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


 
Very nice job! I can see the fabulous-ness in these crystals and the fact that they changes colors depending on the direction of the lights. 

Do you place the crystal close to each other or space it all out a little bit? I am going to use these crystals for my next project. 

Regarding painting, did you used a spray can or a paint brush? I've never paint or dye my shoes before, but I really want to so I can match the crystals better.


----------



## rehana

PearlyGS460 said:
			
		

> I think it looks great! I was thinking of doing the same thing since I had some left over from my project. Does your case scratch the bumper of the phone? I wanted to do it on the silicone/ soft cases because metal cases tend to scratch the bumper and I hate that, but not sure how the glue would hold up against a silicone/ soft case.
> 
> Very nice job! I can see the fabulous-ness in these crystals and the fact that they changes colors depending on the direction of the lights.
> 
> Do you place the crystal close to each other or space it all out a little bit? I am going to use these crystals for my next project.
> 
> Regarding painting, did you used a spray can or a paint brush? I've never paint or dye my shoes before, but I really want to so I can match the crystals better.



No! The case I have is a resilient plastic one. I made sure I got a good one so I could put the crystals on. 

I'm so excited for my clutch to get done! I might just skip it and go straight to shoes since I think I've found the best way to glue...

AmaIngggggggg job on the shoes!!


----------



## loveglitzer

rehana said:


> View attachment 1896076
> 
> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??


So beautiful ... I tried this to, but I can´t handle the e6000 on metall. Great job!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


Really stunning, I would love to have those


----------



## Dessye

rehana said:


> View attachment 1896076
> 
> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??


 
What a great idea!  Looks fabulous! 



evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


 
Great work -- looks beautiful!


----------



## jmaemonte

Hi everyone!  Just a bit ago I posted about strassing over the pleats on my shoes.  Initially, I wasn't going to do it but the more I looked at the shoe, it just didn't look right so I went for it and I am really glad that I did. It was not as difficult as I had anticipated and I really like the look so far.  I got sidetracked and decided to do a case for my Iphone 5 too.    Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wow I wouldn't have the nerve to strass over pleats but that looks great!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a bit ago I posted about strassing over the pleats on my shoes.  Initially, I wasn't going to do it but the more I looked at the shoe, it just didn't look right so I went for it and I am really glad that I did. It was not as difficult as I had anticipated and I really like the look so far.  I got sidetracked and decided to do a case for my Iphone 5 too.    Let me know what you guys think!



That looks fantastic! Love what you did with the iphone case too.


----------



## rock_girl

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Just a bit ago I posted about strassing over the pleats on my shoes.  Initially, I wasn't going to do it but the more I looked at the shoe, it just didn't look right so I went for it and I am really glad that I did. It was not as difficult as I had anticipated and I really like the look so far.  I got sidetracked and decided to do a case for my Iphone 5 too.    Let me know what you guys think!



Looking good...cannot wait to see them finished!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I'm going to strass a pair of pigalle 85 size 38.5 (first strass yay!!). Can you guys tell me if the following crystal quantities are okay? Or too little/much. I want to have the cystals as close together as possible with barely any gaps.

5ss: 10 gross
7ss: 10 gross
9ss: 20 gross
12ss: 1 gross
16ss: 3 gross
20ss: 1 gross


----------



## GoGlam

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> I'm going to strass a pair of pigalle 85 size 38.5 (first strass yay!!). Can you guys tell me if the following crystal quantities are okay? Or too little/much. I want to have the cystals as close together as possible with barely any gaps.
> 
> 5ss: 10 gross
> 7ss: 10 gross
> 9ss: 20 gross
> 12ss: 1 gross
> 16ss: 3 gross
> 20ss: 1 gross



Sounds like you might have extra.  Have you considering buying more 12ss?  You can always make a matching something or other with the leftovers.  Better to have a little too many than not enough. Hth


----------



## sally.m

jmaemonte said:


> Thank you!  I am leaning towards leaving them this way.  I appreciate your input!




wow! They look amazing. The red is beautiful


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

GoGlam said:


> Sounds like you might have extra.  Have you considering buying more 12ss?  You can always make a matching something or other with the leftovers.  Better to have a little too many than not enough. Hth



Thank you! So maybe 20 gross of 12ss, and then cut 7ss and 5ss down to 5 gross?


----------



## sally.m

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, I'd just like to share my latest DIY project. These lady claudes were originally brown cork, painted purple and then strassed with volcano crystals. I also applied gold leaf on the tips. It's a little bit more of a challenge compared to my previous projects but I'm so happy with how they turned out!
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*



Love Love Love volcano! So pretty!!!


----------



## GoGlam

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Thank you! So maybe 20 gross of 12ss, and then cut 7ss and 5ss down to 5 gross?



I think it depends on your aesthetic.  I like a very smooth mix of stones so that the large ones don't look too pronounced in comparison to all the others.

I did:

5ss  - 14
7ss. - 14
10ss- 12
12ss- 10
16ss-  5
20ss-  3

I have some left over, but I don't think there's enough to strass a cellphone cover. This was for a pair of VPs, size 40.5 so you would need significantly less if you were doing the same design due to less surface area on your 85s.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Annette90

Hi! I need help with choosing glue and paint for strassing on shoes and bags. I made the collection that you can see on the picture. The problem is when I am using this at parties it falls of a lot of crystals. I use a day or two to fix it, and when I use ut again the same is happening. I am using Tarrago shoe dye and E6000 glue. Am I just partying to hard or is it something else that it is better to use? 



http://facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=...0824381090590.468330.533550589&type=3&theater


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

rehana said:


> View attachment 1896076
> 
> Hey ladies! So while I'm sorting the clutch situation I made this blinged out case for my new iPhone 5!! I used ss7 sized ab Swarovski crystals, e6000 and a dock easy incase from best buy. What do you think??


Beautiful job


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks for the sizing tip on the LCs.  I'll let you know if I see any pink greiss or jennys in your size .



Thank you!! 



Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh my my. That's hot. Nice job



Thanks Christchrist!



PearlyGS460 said:


> Very nice job! I can see the fabulous-ness in these crystals and the fact that they changes colors depending on the direction of the lights.
> 
> Do you place the crystal close to each other or space it all out a little bit? I am going to use these crystals for my next project.
> 
> Regarding painting, did you used a spray can or a paint brush? I've never paint or dye my shoes before, but I really want to so I can match the crystals better.



Thanks! Yes I place the crystals VERY close to each other, there's pretty much no gap anywhere to fit any other ss5s. I used a paint brush, the paint is Jacquard Lumiere. Good luck!



loveglitzer said:


> Really stunning, I would love to have those



Thank you!



Dessye said:


> Great work -- looks beautiful!



Thanks Dessye!



sally.m said:


> Love Love Love volcano! So pretty!!!



Thanks! I still can't get over how pretty volcano is too!


----------



## evanescent

jmaemonte said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a bit ago I posted about strassing over the pleats on my shoes.  Initially, I wasn't going to do it but the more I looked at the shoe, it just didn't look right so I went for it and I am really glad that I did. It was not as difficult as I had anticipated and I really like the look so far.  I got sidetracked and decided to do a case for my Iphone 5 too.    Let me know what you guys think!



That's amazing!!! Thanks for sharing, it looks fabulous on the pleats! The colour is gorgeous too, is it light siam?? I'm using them for my next project and am excited to start now!


----------



## jmaemonte

evanescent said:


> That's amazing!!! Thanks for sharing, it looks fabulous on the pleats! The colour is gorgeous too, is it light siam?? I'm using them for my next project and am excited to start now!



Thank you!  Yes it is light siam.  My own ruby slippers.  



hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow I wouldn't have the nerve to strass over pleats but that looks great!!



It was a pretty crazy idea but I am happy I did.  



LouboutinHottie said:


> That looks fantastic! Love what you did with the iphone case too.



Thanks!  Loving my new phone case too.  



rock_girl said:


> Looking good...cannot wait to see them finished!!



Thanks!  At the rate I'm going lately, if I am done by Christmas I will be amazed.  



sally.m said:


> wow! They look amazing. The red is beautiful



Thank you!!!


----------



## cdworkin

Just pulled the trigger on my first ever flat back rhinestone purchase to strass a pair of shoes, you ladies spell trouble with a capital T for me!

I have a question, my girlfriend just bought these beauties for her wedding and she wants to 'add white' to the body of the shoe somehow.  The body of the shoe is sequins.  Gorgeous as is, and I think they would work for her dress that is short in the front and long in the back, my advice was add a simple black velvet ribbon belt to the dress and call it a day.  She really wants to change the shoe, any ideas on doing anything on top of sequins?  Or could we pull the sequins off?  The thought of that makes me cringe!  Ideas?  Thanks!





Did the pic work?  I may need a refresher course in posting pictures. Here is a link to the pic on pinterest while I am off to read about how to post a pic. http://pinterest.com/pin/171840542003119950/


----------



## cdworkin

Let's see if this pic works...


----------



## butterfij

Yeah I think you could pull off the sequins with a seam ripper. It would take a long time though.


----------



## Christchrist

cdworkin said:
			
		

> Let's see if this pic works...



Is that a closet with a stripper poll? So awesome if it is. Just sayin lol
I'd try a seem ripper in an Inconspicuous place


----------



## cdworkin

Christchrist said:


> Is that a closet with a stripper poll? So awesome if it is. Just sayin lol
> I'd try a seem ripper in an Inconspicuous place



OMG, hysterical!  No, it's from the store, that is a metal stand thing for more shoes in the background.

Rip off the sequins and then what?  Also the sequins are tucked into the platform there, I can't see those coming out in a nice a neat manner.  I would just be so scared to take a seam ripper to such a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## Christchrist

cdworkin said:
			
		

> OMG, hysterical!  No, it's from the store, that is a metal stand thing for more shoes in the background.
> 
> Rip off the sequins and then what?  Also the sequins are tucked into the platform there, I can't see those coming out in a nice a neat manner.  I would just be so scared to take a seam ripper to such a gorgeous shoe!



Whoa. Yeah leave that alone


----------



## Dessye

cdworkin said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first ever flat back rhinestone purchase to strass a pair of shoes, you ladies spell trouble with a capital T for me!
> 
> I have a question, my girlfriend just bought these beauties for her wedding and she wants to 'add white' to the body of the shoe somehow.  The body of the shoe is sequins.  Gorgeous as is, and I think they would work for her dress that is short in the front and long in the back, my advice was add a simple black velvet ribbon belt to the dress and call it a day.  She really wants to change the shoe, any ideas on doing anything on top of sequins?  Or could we pull the sequins off?  The thought of that makes me cringe!  Ideas?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the pic work?  I may need a refresher course in posting pictures. Here is a link to the pic on pinterest while I am off to read about how to post a pic. http://pinterest.com/pin/171840542003119950/



I recommend leaving them as is.  It would be a lot of work to remove the sequins and then you'd have to strass or glitter over it.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

cdworkin said:


> OMG, hysterical!  No, it's from the store, that is a metal stand thing for more shoes in the background.
> 
> Rip off the sequins and then what?  Also the sequins are tucked into the platform there, I can't see those coming out in a nice a neat manner.  I would just be so scared to take a seam ripper to such a gorgeous shoe!



was this a very expensive shoe? i would not put a lot of effort into it, since you essentially want to change the whole body of the shoe, it will be labor intensive and expensive. i'd rather just get a better quality shoe, better made, personally. good luck!


----------



## cdworkin

It's some kind of limited edition Miu Miu, I can't find any pictures of it anywhere.  I can only find a similar style without the sequins at 1,100.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cdworkin said:


> It's some kind of limited edition Miu Miu, I can't find any pictures of it anywhere.  I can only find a similar style without the sequins at 1,100.



Might sound crazy but, why not try gluing on TOP of the sequins? if she wants to add white, I would suggest balancing the heel with the platform front and strassing that in crystal


----------



## cdworkin

dirtyaddiction said:


> Might sound crazy but, why not try gluing on TOP of the sequins? if she wants to add white, I would suggest balancing the heel with the platform front and strassing that in crystal



I thought about doing something over the sequin, but wouldn't that be all lumpy bumpy?  Strassing just the platform is an excellent idea, thanks!  But, if I did it over the black sequins in crystal let's say, wouldn't that look like ***?  The black would show through between the crystal, right?

Here is a pic of a similar shoe I found on the Crystal Heel forum, the heels are the same:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cdworkin said:


> I thought about doing something over the sequin, but wouldn't that be all lumpy bumpy?  Strassing just the platform is an excellent idea, thanks!  But, if I did it over the black sequins in crystal let's say, wouldn't that look like ***?  The black would show through between the crystal, right?
> 
> Here is a pic of a similar shoe I found on the Crystal Heel forum, the heels are the same:



I wouldn't see why it would be lumpy bumpy as long as all the sequins were flat against the shoe? My opinion would be to leave them as is and strass another pair


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! I am interested in strassing my Lady Glitter Daffodiles in Jet Hematite.
What size and how many crystals would be recommended for a size 38?
Also, would it be okay to paint over the glitter and strass it? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Spent a whole afternoon on this when it should've taken at most two hours, but happy with how they turned out so not complaining too much 

I think Martha Stewart glitters may have changed because I mixed the colours (rose quartz and smoky quartz) based on another TPFer's DIY and it turned out nothing like hers! On my first try, instead of a gorgeous bronze colour I was after it was a muddy pinky brown, and the rose quartz glitter was a bit too chunky so it looked a bit tacky. Ended up having to scrape it all off and redid it using smoky quartz only. 

WAS:






NOW:









When I scraped the first try off I forgot to tape the edges, as you can see in the last picture, but I do think it looks a bit weird to have the black edge. What do you guys think I should do? Clean the edges to restore the black trim or glitter the edges properly?


----------



## PeepToe

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Spent a whole afternoon on this when it should've taken at most two hours, but happy with how they turned out so not complaining too much
> 
> I think Martha Stewart glitters may have changed because I mixed the colours (rose quartz and smoky quartz) based on another TPFer's DIY and it turned out nothing like hers! On my first try, instead of a gorgeous bronze colour I was after it was a muddy pinky brown, and the rose quartz glitter was a bit too chunky so it looked a bit tacky. Ended up having to scrape it all off and redid it using smoky quartz only.
> 
> WAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I scraped the first try off I forgot to tape the edges, as you can see in the last picture, but I do think it looks a bit weird to have the black edge. What do you guys think I should do? Clean the edges to restore the black trim or glitter the edges properly?


I would clean up the edges and paint it to match. Without glitter. And I would replace the heel taps with beige ones.


----------



## PeepToe

Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!


----------



## Christchrist

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!



Oh my goodness! I'm in love


----------



## rock_girl

PeepToe said:


> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!


 
*O.M.G.*  Peep, those Martas are _FIERCE_!  I am so happy you got your HG and strass in the same shoe.  Modelling pics, please!!  



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Spent a whole afternoon on this when it should've taken at most two hours, but happy with how they turned out so not complaining too much
> 
> When I scraped the first try off I forgot to tape the edges, as you can see in the last picture, but I do think it looks a bit weird to have the black edge. What do you guys think I should do? Clean the edges to restore the black trim or glitter the edges properly?


 
What a lovely color glitter!  I think they look fanstastic.  I wouldn't scrape off the glitter and make the edges black.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies!

So my lavender rosella flats are kind of getting a bit rough looking from so much wear so I figured it was a good time to do an overhaul on them.  This will be my first strass project, so any suggestions as to what color crystals would look good with a lavender base? Thanks for your help, I'll post pictures when I'm finished (which may be a while!)


----------



## Dianabanana12

peeptoe said:


> here is an updated picture of my completed mad marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane irl!


 

ahhhhhhhh i love love love love love loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee them


----------



## PeepToe

Christchrist said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm in love


TY! 


rock_girl said:


> *O.M.G.*  Peep, those Martas are _FIERCE_!  I am so happy you got your HG and strass in the same shoe.  Modelling pics, please!!


 Thank you!! I get so excited everytime I look at them. I am so glad that I took the plunge and did it. I will post mod pics soon!



Dianabanana12 said:


> ahhhhhhhh i love love love love love loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee them


Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

PeepToe said:


> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!


----------



## butterfij

Okay, so I have finally found a pair of heels that I want to strass. A lovely pair of Volpi's I'm thinking of doing them like these ones from sophie and ava http://sophieandava.com/portfolio/christian-louboutin-volpi-surprise/
All I need to do now is find a crystal colour. I was thinking of painting them in pearl violet by lumiere and strassing them in meridian blue. Do you think it would work? 
Thanks


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

PeepToe said:


> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!


OMG! Thar are AMAZING! Great Job


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

jess10141 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So my lavender rosella flats are kind of getting a bit rough looking from so much wear so I figured it was a good time to do an overhaul on them.  This will be my first strass project, so any suggestions as to what color crystals would look good with a lavender base? Thanks for your help, I'll post pictures when I'm finished (which may be a while!)


How about Vitrail Light or maybe Volcano?


----------



## crodrigue

I have to say I've fixed small mistakes with a sharpie marker - use it to restore the edges 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> Spent a whole afternoon on this when it should've taken at most two hours, but happy with how they turned out so not complaining too much
> 
> I think Martha Stewart glitters may have changed because I mixed the colours (rose quartz and smoky quartz) based on another TPFer's DIY and it turned out nothing like hers! On my first try, instead of a gorgeous bronze colour I was after it was a muddy pinky brown, and the rose quartz glitter was a bit too chunky so it looked a bit tacky. Ended up having to scrape it all off and redid it using smoky quartz only.
> 
> WAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I scraped the first try off I forgot to tape the edges, as you can see in the last picture, but I do think it looks a bit weird to have the black edge. What do you guys think I should do? Clean the edges to restore the black trim or glitter the edges properly?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> How about Vitrail Light or maybe Volcano?



Ooo I didn't think about Vitrail Light, good idea! I like volcano too- it looks so amazing strassed. I think that's what I'm leaning towards too


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

PeepToe said:


> I would clean up the edges and paint it to match. Without glitter. And I would replace the heel taps with beige ones.





rock_girl said:


> What a lovely color glitter!  I think they look fanstastic.  I wouldn't scrape off the glitter and make the edges black.





crodrigue said:


> I have to say I've fixed small mistakes with a sharpie marker - use it to restore the edges



Thanks for your suggestions girls! I think I'm going to scrape off the glitter on the edges, and line them with a gold sharpie


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

jess10141 said:


> Ooo I didn't think about Vitrail Light, good idea! I like volcano too- it looks so amazing strassed. I think that's what I'm leaning towards too



Please Post Progress pics.. I am sure they will look awesome!


----------



## designergirl6

does anyone know if i could dye a saffron-y yellow shoe to be eggplant purple?

they're silk satin (not CL. our budget got cut, and i can't afford the CL's i want, sadly). i was hoping to be able to. but the color theory classes from college that i have stored in the back of my mind are saying "yellow would turn the purple brown"


----------



## Popsicool

designergirl6 said:


> does anyone know if i could dye a saffron-y yellow shoe to be eggplant purple?
> 
> they're silk satin (not CL. our budget got cut, and i can't afford the CL's i want, sadly). i was hoping to be able to. but the color theory classes from college that i have stored in the back of my mind are saying "yellow would turn the purple brown"



You sure can! You use need to use Lumiere paint. It doesn't soak into the fabric but forms a skin-like layer on top so you can dye them any colour you please. Good luck


----------



## designergirl6

Popsicool said:


> You sure can! You use need to use Lumiere paint. It doesn't soak into the fabric but forms a skin-like layer on top so you can dye them any colour you please. Good luck



i thought lumiere was dye.  

thank you!

now to figure out which colors i'll have to mix to get the perfect eggplant. i don't want shimmer. i'm thinking burgundy and grape? maybe?


----------



## Missy1726

PeepToe said:


> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!



omg those are killer!!!! you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Missy1726

Hey ladies! I'm trying to win these ones, do you think they would be a good one to strass?

Pic


----------



## MegsVC

Hi ladies, I'm still trying to find a cheapy worn pair to become my first strass project, but for now I think I'm going to strass a cheap pair of flats. I was kind of wondering, has anyone ever strassed a pair of shoes with just one size of crystals? Is it waay better to use several sizes, or can it be done/does It look good?
My local michaels craft store has some Swarovski crystals for 40% off right now, so I'm thinking it might be worth it to pick some up, the only problem is they're pretty limited sizes and colors. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## bougainvillier

So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



GORGEOUS and thats your first job? double WOW!


----------



## jmaemonte

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



Those look amazing!


----------



## MegsVC

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



Ohh I just love volcano. I am dying to strass something with it! 
They look amazing for your first full shoe! Fantastic job!


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



Stunning work!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.


You did a Wonderful Job! Congratulations they look Amazing


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

The Ladies here (several of them are professional strassers) use a mix of 5 or 6 sizes
IMO this will help you to achieve a beautiful organic pattern. I would personally recommend it specially if you are going for the "close together pattern" because if were you to use just one single size of crystals, you will end up with a bunch of gaps.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



They look great bougainvillier!!!


----------



## hayesld

After my painting turned out so well on the gozuls I bought for myself, I decided to try a pair for re-sell and painted these Rosella flats. What do you think of the pearl pink/gold combo?


----------



## megancarlene

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. I've been super, super busy. I am especially loving those Moonlight/platine strassed YouYou's. That is one of my fav crystal colors.
> 
> Here are a few pics of things I've done recently. I don't think I've posted any strass since July-ish, so if they are repeats, I apologize.
> 
> I strassed these Open Lips in Volcano, on a purple base, then lined the perimeter of the shoe in bright gold. You can see the difference from the first picture and the professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed these many times before...Crystal Hyper Prive... Nothing new here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only including these Jimmy Choo "Crown" pumps to show the true neutral color of Silver Shade.  It can be paired with something champagne to bring out the nude undertones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR....Silver Shade on a silver/pewter base  (Altadama) to showcase the silver tones of this stone.  Truly a beautiful, versatile stone, and one of my favorites so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fifi 85mm originally black patent leather painted with pearlescent blue Lumiere, and strassed in Meridian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Numero Prive in silver mini glitter strassed in Clear crystal.  Ladies, you do NOT need to sand off the glitter beforehand.  That is a myth.  It may be easier for some, but it definitely isn't a necessity. I found it no harder or easier to strass over than any other surface FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a project that I've put on hold and will be finishing sometime soon...Lady Lynch glittered in silver, and strassed in clear/gold rim strass. I LOVE rim strass.  Some hate it; I guess it's an acquired taste.  But these are for me, and I will love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also strassed a pair of Brian Atwood wedges in Fuchsia that I decided not to post.  If you are interested in seeing it, let me know, I can post it.  I'm sorry for the long post. I need to check in with you ladies more often   Keep up the good work, girls.  Everything looks fantastic!



CAN I HAVE A PAIR?!?! I think I just blacked out. Your work looks like beyond professional quality! HOW is this even real!?


----------



## Missy1726

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



These look amazing!!! You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



WOW they look amazing!


----------



## Missy1726

I know these aren't CL but I went over to the Valiento section of the forum and no one has strassed any of their shoes! I recently purchased these and I was wondering what color you think I should do and sizes

I was thinking either Crystal Golden Shadow or Light Peach

I also saw someone use Silk but idk where they got it from, they aren't on the artbeads.com site


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW they look amazing!





Missy1726 said:


> These look amazing!!! You did such a wonderful job!





hermosa_vogue said:


> They look great bougainvillier!!!





CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> You did a Wonderful Job! Congratulations they look Amazing





rock_girl said:


> Stunning work!





LuluBleueNuit said:


> GORGEOUS and thats your first job? double WOW!





jmaemonte said:


> Those look amazing!





MegsVC said:


> Ohh I just love volcano. I am dying to strass something with it!
> They look amazing for your first full shoe! Fantastic job!



Thanks ladies! You all are always kind and inspirational


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.



They are so pretty! You did such a great job!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Missy1726 said:


> I know these aren't CL but I went over to the Valiento section of the forum and no one has strassed any of their shoes! I recently purchased these and I was wondering what color you think I should do and sizes
> 
> I was thinking either Crystal Golden Shadow or Light Peach
> 
> I also saw someone use Silk but idk where they got it from, they aren't on the artbeads.com site


Hello, you can find the Silk Crystals Here: http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/category/1301/rhinestones-flat-back/flatback-round-rhinestones/swarovski-2058-rhinestones/?filter=1&color_base_code=&color=Silk&finish=&font=&height=&hole=&rowrange=&shank=&shape=&size=&type=&width=&strand=&material=&view=&by=&bulk=0&company_id2=0&articleno=


----------



## hunniesochic

bougainvillier said:


> So finally I finished my volcano gozul flats. These are my first full shoe strassing project. I absolutely love the experience and volcano is truly amazing and so interesting to work with.


These are lovely!


----------



## Missy1726

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, you can find the Silk Crystals Here: http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/category/1301/rhinestones-flat-back/flatback-round-rhinestones/swarovski-2058-rhinestones/?filter=1&color_base_code=&color=Silk&finish=&font=&height=&hole=&rowrange=&shank=&shape=&size=&type=&width=&strand=&material=&view=&by=&bulk=0&company_id2=0&articleno=



Thank you so much!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

:welcome2:





Missy1726 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> They are so pretty! You did such a great job!





hunniesochic said:


> These are lovely!



Thanks


----------



## peggy13

hayesld said:


> After my painting turned out so well on the gozuls I bought for myself, I decided to try a pair for re-sell and painted these Rosella flats. What do you think of the pearl pink/gold combo?


 they look gorgeous!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still trying to find a cheapy worn pair to become my first strass project, but for now I think I'm going to strass a cheap pair of flats. I was kind of wondering, has anyone ever strassed a pair of shoes with just one size of crystals? Is it waay better to use several sizes, or can it be done/does It look good?
> My local michaels craft store has some Swarovski crystals for 40% off right now, so I'm thinking it might be worth it to pick some up, the only problem is they're pretty limited sizes and colors.
> Any thoughts?


The Ladies here (several of them are professional strassers) use a mix of 5 or 6 sizes
IMO this will help you to achieve a beautiful organic pattern. I would  personally recommend it specially if you are going for the "close  together pattern" because if were you to use just one single size of  crystals, you will end up with a bunch of gaps.


----------



## cdworkin

GAH!  I have like 3 crystal shipments coming to me and I need to finish 2 pairs of shoes for a wedding next weekend!!!  And of course I have never done this before  I'm pretty crafty so I think I will be ok, but talk about last minute!

Thanks for all your advice ladies!  The black sequined shoes I asked about the bride will be wearing with a black dress to the rehearsal dinner, so no messing with them, thank goodness.


----------



## Christchrist

Well these are pretty basic. You you sling 85 but they are almost done. Hotfixed Swarovski


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Well these are pretty basic. You you sling 85 but they are almost done. Hotfixed Swarovski


 
Looking good!  Would love to hear how the Hotfix wears over time!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Looking good!  Would love to hear how the Hotfix wears over time!



I will let you know. My girlfriend is the master of Swarovski (runs a custom bling business). 
She knows her stuff. I left all the choices on her hands


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Well these are pretty basic. You you sling 85 but they are almost done. Hotfixed Swarovski
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908794


 

Lovely! These were my wedding shoes minus the strass sadly as I didn't have the time before the wedding with all the planning


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Lovely! These were my wedding shoes minus the strass sadly as I didn't have the time before the wedding with all the planning



They are pretty cozy huh


----------



## designergirl6

one of my close friends is getting married in a little under six months. she fell in love with ivory shoes. and wants sparkle. what would you lovely ladies suggest for a crystal color? i know crystal is more clear, she definitely wants it to be "ivory" (her dress is a pale champagne color, with an ivory lace overlay). 

i was thinking silk? but is silk going to be too yellow/peachy?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much! That makes the back breaking hours completely worth it. LOL 



megancarlene said:


> CAN I HAVE A PAIR?!?! I think I just blacked out. Your work looks like beyond professional quality! HOW is this even real!?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I agree.  Leave anything sequin or exotic skins alone.



dirtyaddiction said:


> I wouldn't see why it would be lumpy bumpy as long as all the sequins were flat against the shoe? My opinion would be to leave them as is and strass another pair


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These are pretty bad ***.  You are an amazing strasser! 



PeepToe said:


> Here is an updated picture of my completed Mad Marta's. I could not be happier with the outcome. They are insane IRL!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These are amazing AS IS...you ladies would be crazy to alter them. They're Gorgeous!



cdworkin said:


> Let's see if this pic works...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Do you know where your friend bought them? Now I'm dying to own them myself. LOL 



cdworkin said:


> It's some kind of limited edition Miu Miu, I can't find any pictures of it anywhere.  I can only find a similar style without the sequins at 1,100.


----------



## hunniesochic

Christchrist said:


> Well these are pretty basic. You you sling 85 but they are almost done. Hotfixed Swarovski
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908794


Looking great already.


----------



## crodrigue

Hello Friends! 
Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post. 
Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch! 
I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project. 






White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs






Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint






Strassed in Light Siam AB 

... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)


----------



## Christchrist

crodrigue said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!
> Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post.
> Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch!
> I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project.
> 
> White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs
> 
> Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint
> 
> Strassed in Light Siam AB
> 
> ... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)



It looks amazing!


----------



## rock_girl

crodrigue said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!
> Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post.
> Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch!
> I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project.
> 
> White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs
> 
> Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint
> 
> Strassed in Light Siam AB
> 
> ... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)



Love it! Such an incredible transformation...great job!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

crodrigue said:


> Hello Friends!
> Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post.
> Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch!
> I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassed in Light Siam AB
> 
> ... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)



wow! Looking good!


----------



## CocoB

My woodstock VPs, transformed.


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> My woodstock VPs, transformed.



I love! They are perfect.  Nice work


----------



## Sue89

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.


 Wow! Turning on this thread makes me whant to try the same things!


----------



## beagly911

crodrigue said:


> Hello Friends!
> Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post.
> Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch!
> I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassed in Light Siam AB
> 
> ... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)


 What an incredible transformation!!


----------



## beagly911

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.


 Transformed is an understatement!!  You did an incredible job and I love the strass color!!


----------



## CocoB

Christchrist said:


> I love! They are perfect.  Nice work





Sue89 said:


> Wow! Turning on this thread makes me whant to try the same things!





beagly911 said:


> Transformed is an understatement!!  You did an incredible job and I love the strass color!!



Thanks guys! Thanks again beagly!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.



meridian blue


----------



## DariaD

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.



They are BEAUTIFUL! 
Can I ask how much did it take to finish those?


----------



## Dessye

Beautiful work, ladies!!!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

crodrigue said:


> Hello Friends!
> Wow, graduate school has taken over my life so I haven't had time to post.
> Here is my newest strass project - my first time strassing a clutch!
> I purchased this Louboutin clutch online for a steal looking for a new strass project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White, dirty silk with marks and fabric runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted with a custom blend of Lumiere paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strassed in Light Siam AB
> 
> ... one side down! One to go!  (waiting on a new crystal order!)


WOW It is Beautiful


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.


These are Gorgeous!


----------



## CocoB

dirtyaddiction said:


> meridian blue



Thanks dirty - that means a lot from you!



DariaD said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!
> Can I ask how much did it take to finish those?



Of course - do you mean time, # of crystals, or money spent?



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> These are Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## DariaD

CocoB said:


> Of course - do you mean time, # of crystals, or money spent?



Lol, silly me, sorry! I was asking about the time as this is what we spend the most in the end for strassing


----------



## CocoB

DariaD said:


> Lol, silly me, sorry! I was asking about the time as this is what we spend the most in the end for strassing



Of course - I think maybe between 30 and 40 hours for the whole project. They're size 39, and it was my first pair, so I think I'd become faster in time. I also packed the crystals really tightly and used 5ss as my smallest.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

...


----------



## sally.m

Christchrist said:


> Well these are pretty basic. You you sling 85 but they are almost done. Hotfixed Swarovski
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908794



Shoes look very pretty but holy moly, how many crystals do you have in the back ground!!!!???


----------



## Christchrist

sally.m said:
			
		

> Shoes look very pretty but holy moly, how many crystals do you have in the back ground!!!!???



That's my girlfriends house. She is doing them for me. She is owner if Icedivadesigns.com so crystals surround her life. It's amazing how many she has huh


----------



## crodrigue

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> WOW It is Beautiful



THANK YOU


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.



Wow they are stunning, you did such a great job!


----------



## CocoB

hermosa_vogue said:


> wow they are stunning, you did such a great job!


----------



## cdworkin

OK, question.  I bought these cute Kate Spade's to strass, but I didn't like the ruffle thingee and promptly removed it.  It has left a divet in the satin which will also cause a dent when I am finished strassing it I would think.  Would you do anything to 'fill' this hole?  Thoughts?


----------



## ladydeb

I love looking at all the ladies diy project and I must say you ladies are awesome!!!!  I have built up my nerves to do a pair of mys I have a blk pair of pigalle 100 and dont know if I want to spikes or crystal them. can someone help me out here never done this before dont know what size to use or kind to use if I go with crystal or spikes Im thinking the spike b/c it maybe easier for my first time diy project but I love the crystal sparkle look     

Thanks ladies I would appreciate anyone's in put on this diy project


----------



## katran26

^ 

Hi! have no experience with spikes, but crystals are relatively easy; I have a page in my blog about the process, but basically, you need various sizes (about 100-200 in each size, ranging from ss05 and higher), and a glue such as Gem Tac, placing the glue on the back of the crystals with a paperclip, or something small enough to distribute, then you'd pick up the crystal with tweezers and place! It's tedious, for sure, but the steps are relatively easy and repetitive. I found that artbeads.com had a great selection of flatback crystals in various colors...


----------



## cdworkin

OMG, this takes a long freaking time!  I mean I knew it would take a long time, but not really.  I can see why the pros charge so much to do this. 

To answer my own question above, I shoved a wet towel in the toe and then put a wet towel over and steamed with my iron.  Almost as good as new. 





cdworkin said:


> OK, question.  I bought these cute Kate Spade's to strass, but I didn't like the ruffle thingee and promptly removed it.  It has left a divet in the satin which will also cause a dent when I am finished strassing it I would think.  Would you do anything to 'fill' this hole?  Thoughts?



Here is my progress so far and yes her wedding is this weekend, and yes I should have started this process earlier.  She finally said yes to the shoe last week! And why did I choose to put the crystals so close together???!!!


----------



## GoGlam

cdworkin said:
			
		

> OMG, this takes a long freaking time!  I mean I knew it would take a long time, but not really.  I can see why the pros charge so much to do this.
> 
> To answer my own question above, I shoved a wet towel in the toe and then put a wet towel over and steamed with my iron.  Almost as good as new.
> 
> Here is my progress so far and yes her wedding is this weekend, and yes I should have started this process earlier.  She finally said yes to the shoe last week! And why did I choose to put the crystals so close together???!!!



I like the distance between the crystals, I think the shine looks nicer when they aren't spaced far apart!


----------



## chanel_lovver

It looks great!!  Are you applying the glue to each crystal or spreading a thin layer and then sticking them on?  It goes faster if you spread a thin layer and since you are placing them so close together the glue won't show in between.  HTH!



cdworkin said:


> OMG, this takes a long freaking time!  I mean I knew it would take a long time, but not really.  I can see why the pros charge so much to do this.
> 
> To answer my own question above, I shoved a wet towel in the toe and then put a wet towel over and steamed with my iron.  Almost as good as new.
> 
> Here is my progress so far and yes her wedding is this weekend, and yes I should have started this process earlier.  She finally said yes to the shoe last week! And why did I choose to put the crystals so close together???!!!


----------



## cdworkin

GoGlam said:


> I like the distance between the crystals, I think the shine looks nicer when they aren't spaced far apart!



Thanks GoGlam... I like it too, but it is taking sooooooo damn long.


----------



## cdworkin

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Do you know where your friend bought them? Now I'm dying to own them myself. LOL



Didn't see this earlier, she bought them at this crazy store that gets slightly used or returned merch.  I've NEVER seen them anywhere... and I have seen myself some shoes!


----------



## cdworkin

chanel_lovver said:


> It looks great!!  Are you applying the glue to each crystal or spreading a thin layer and then sticking them on?  It goes faster if you spread a thin layer and since you are placing them so close together the glue won't show in between.  HTH!



Thanks!  I am spreading a layer, but the glue is so thick it makes it difficult.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

cdworkin said:


> OMG, this takes a long freaking time!  I mean I knew it would take a long time, but not really.  I can see why the pros charge so much to do this.
> 
> To answer my own question above, I shoved a wet towel in the toe and then put a wet towel over and steamed with my iron.  Almost as good as new.
> 
> Here is my progress so far and yes her wedding is this weekend, and yes I should have started this process earlier.  She finally said yes to the shoe last week! And why did I choose to put the crystals so close together???!!!


You are doing a superb job! the "close together" pattern takes longer but it will come out breathtaking. Keep it up, they are looking FAB!


----------



## hunniesochic

I have a confession to make...I started my project a little over a year ago and I am only half way done! Every time I sit down to do it, I get so tired and bored. Can someone motivate me or give me some hint to sit still for 5 hours straight to try and at least finish ONE shoe?


----------



## chanel_lovver

I'm curious to know if anyone has used crystals other than Swarovski or Preciosa??  I've been looking at other alternatives that are still glass but cost a lot less.  Anyone have experience with anything else??


----------



## Sue89

hunniesochic said:


> I have a confession to make...I started my project a little over a year ago and I am only half way done! Every time I sit down to do it, I get so tired and bored. Can someone motivate me or give me some hint to sit still for 5 hours straight to try and at least finish ONE shoe?


I have bought yesterday the crystals glue etc I'm waiting everything to arrive.. I was happy about it! Now I have my BF that says I'm crazy, and bring bad luck saying that I don't know how to do it and I'm going to ruin everything or at least it's a risk that I'm taking too lightly .. 600 or whatever Euro shoes bla bla.. It's kind of demotivating and now I read this!
Why have you started one year ago? Take out the same spirit that you had when you've bought the crystals! Put some good music on, something that you really enjoy and start gluing!! I think that even if you go on a bit at a time it's always a progress so do not beat yourself! Do you have a photo of what you've done so far? Share it!


----------



## Christchrist

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> I have a confession to make...I started my project a little over a year ago and I am only half way done! Every time I sit down to do it, I get so tired and bored. Can someone motivate me or give me some hint to sit still for 5 hours straight to try and at least finish ONE shoe?



Th advice I have myself was "suck it up and get it done".  Obviously I was tired of doing it too haha. Just keep swimming just keep swimming


----------



## evanescent

hunniesochic said:


> I have a confession to make...I started my project a little over a year ago and I am only half way done! Every time I sit down to do it, I get so tired and bored. Can someone motivate me or give me some hint to sit still for 5 hours straight to try and at least finish ONE shoe?



Don't give up!! I usually do my strassing at the end of the day. I have my laptop on and put on some movies to keep track of time. Sometimes I can go through a movie, sometimes 2. It's a pretty mindless exercise so anything that keeps my restless mind occupied in the meantime is good! Have you tried that?


----------



## rogersa

Where do you guys buy your crystals?


----------



## Sue89

evanescent said:


> Don't give up!! I usually do my strassing at the end of the day. I have my laptop on and put on some movies to keep track of time. Sometimes I can go through a movie, sometimes 2. It's a pretty mindless exercise so anything that keeps my restless mind occupied in the meantime is good! Have you tried that?


Your Clic Clacs have given me the inspiration to try 
Hope I'll not make a mess!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!

Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stunning! Well done!!! 


CocoB said:


> My woodstock VPs, transformed.


----------



## hunniesochic

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words! I'm going to try my best to finish before New Year.




			
				Sue89 said:
			
		

> I have bought yesterday the crystals glue etc I'm waiting everything to arrive.. I was happy about it! Now I have my BF that says I'm crazy, and bring bad luck saying that I don't know how to do it and I'm going to ruin everything or at least it's a risk that I'm taking too lightly .. 600 or whatever Euro shoes bla bla.. It's kind of demotivating and now I read this!
> Why have you started one year ago? Take out the same spirit that you had when you've bought the crystals! Put some good music on, something that you really enjoy and start gluing!! I think that even if you go on a bit at a time it's always a progress so do not beat yourself! Do you have a photo of what you've done so far? Share it!


I had a fear of messing up too but with the syringe it makes the application so much easier. If I can do it anyone can. These are some really expensive shoes to mess up on. My pair is black and I should of matched the color to the crystals prior to starting but nope I didn't so I am using a lot more crystals without spacing in between to completely cover up the black satin and it ended up costing me more. Lesson learned. 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Th advice I have myself was "suck it up and get it done".  Obviously I was tired of doing it too haha. Just keep swimming just keep swimming


Lol so many times I sit down just to get back up and go do something else. I wish I had the patience most people have. 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Don't give up!! I usually do my strassing at the end of the day. I have my laptop on and put on some movies to keep track of time. Sometimes I can go through a movie, sometimes 2. It's a pretty mindless exercise so anything that keeps my restless mind occupied in the meantime is good! Have you tried that?


I've done that before with Korean drama that I get so into it and it makes me cry and I'm cursing at the movie because some of the characters can be so cruel. Haha. I have to finish this. I really want to strass my next pair with the volcano crystals but at this rate...I probably won't start on it until summer next year.


----------



## hunniesochic

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



Amazing job


----------



## Sue89

hunniesochic said:


> I had a fear of messing up too but with the syringe it makes the application so much easier. If I can do it anyone can. These are some really expensive shoes to mess up on. My pair is black and I should of matched the color to the crystals prior to starting but nope I didn't so I am using a lot more crystals without spacing in between to completely cover up the black satin and it ended up costing me more. Lesson learned.


ush:ush:ush: I've bought jet crystals and I'm going to apply them on black leather or suede I'm still a little bit unsure about the pair I want to strass maybe I'll need an advice!

Yey for the new year!! I'll wait a picture!!!!


----------



## evanescent

Sue89 said:


> Your Clic Clacs have given me the inspiration to try
> Hope I'll not make a mess!



Aw thank you! Are you also thinking of strassing your Clic Clacs?  I really love the Jet crystals, they are just so elegant and understated. 



BoriquaNina said:


> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



Stunning!! Are they Aurum?


----------



## Sue89

evanescent said:


> Aw thank you! Are you also thinking of strassing your Clic Clacs?  I really love the Jet crystals, they are just so elegant and understated.


Nope! I don't have them in my small collection! 

But I really liked how they looked! I'm thinking at the leather parts of the gilet sandale (but that would be maybe too mutch for the first try, and there is a ?fold? where the plateau ends in the internal side and I think that the crystal can fall) 

So I'm thinking at the heel of a N° Prive or better someting on the Bibi.. Not the full shoe, I would like to cover the heel and a part of the back of the shoe.. I'll post a photo (not mine I've download it now and the blue line it's kind of what I would like to do hope the shoe would be better than that haha)


----------



## cdworkin

hunniesochic said:


> I have a confession to make...I started my project a little over a year ago and I am only half way done! Every time I sit down to do it, I get so tired and bored. Can someone motivate me or give me some hint to sit still for 5 hours straight to try and at least finish ONE shoe?



Why don't you give yourself an event that you want to wear them for, New Years sounds like a good plan!  You have to get them done for that night to wear them, so you keep making progress until you get them done.  Movies or TV series on Netflix work for me as well.


----------



## cdworkin

BoriquaNina said:


> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



Seriously gorgeous!  Now that I have done a pair I am looking at my spacing compared to yours, there is no comparison really!  You do good work!

Question, how do you ladies clean the crystals once you are done.  Mine have wax and fingerprints all over them.


----------



## hunniesochic

cdworkin said:


> Why don't you give yourself an event that you want to wear them for, New Years sounds like a good plan!  You have to get them done for that night to wear them, so you keep making progress until you get them done.  Movies or TV series on Netflix work for me as well.


That was my initial plan last year. I started around July/August (?) wanted to finish for my birthday in September. When that didn't go as planned I said I'll finish it by Christmas...then New Years...then Valentine to dinner with SO...and so on. I started it on it for just a bit last night, will try again over the weekend.


----------



## chanel_lovver

cdworkin said:
			
		

> Question, how do you ladies clean the crystals once you are done.  Mine have wax and fingerprints all over them.



I use a glass cleaning cloth on my crystals, works great!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

rogersa said:


> Where do you guys buy your crystals?


I buy mine here:  http://www.dreamtimecreations.com


----------



## CocoB

BoriquaNina said:


> Stunning! Well done!!!



Thank you Nina - nothing like your work I'm afraid....


----------



## BoriquaNina

hunniesochic said:


> Amazing job


 Thank you!!! 



evanescent said:


> Stunning!! Are they Aurum?


 Thank you! They are Dorado.



cdworkin said:


> Seriously gorgeous! Now that I have done a pair I am looking at my spacing compared to yours, there is no comparison really! You do good work!
> 
> Question, how do you ladies clean the crystals once you are done. Mine have wax and fingerprints all over them.


 
Thanks so much! I just use a dry cloth to clean them. 



CocoB said:


> Thank you Nina - nothing like your work I'm afraid....


 
Afraid? Why?


----------



## bougainvillier

BoriquaNina said:


> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



WOW looks amazing!!! Love the color. So rich and sophisticated


----------



## evanescent

Sue89 said:


> Nope! I don't have them in my small collection!
> 
> But I really liked how they looked! I'm thinking at the leather parts of the gilet sandale (but that would be maybe too mutch for the first try, and there is a ?fold? where the plateau ends in the internal side and I think that the crystal can fall)
> 
> So I'm thinking at the heel of a N° Prive or better someting on the Bibi.. Not the full shoe, I would like to cover the heel and a part of the back of the shoe.. I'll post a photo (not mine I've download it now and the blue line it's kind of what I would like to do hope the shoe would be better than that haha)



I think strassing the heel and back of the Bibis would be great. Someone did that before with the Daffodiles, have a look here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-133.html#post20823948

Personally I think strassing the leather parts of the gilet would be a little too busy with the b/w checkered pattern.. unless you want to dye the black/white checks to black? But that's just my personal opinion!


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:


> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!


 
Those are lovely Nina!  Is that Dorado strass?


----------



## Sirophix

Okay, so this is my precursor to starting my DIY on my Biancas... These are a cheap old pair of red satin shoes. First attempt ever and I bought around half a dozen glues... Can I ask if anyone has any tips on ensuring a thin, even layer of glue on the shoe's surface? I've heard of the approaches where you apply glue to the stone versus directly on the shoe... My difficulty is directly on the shoe and not having it dry out too fast >.< I know I really need to test other materials to get a better feeling for it.

But so far, I'm having a lot of fun! I think I'll go for a burgundy color when I do my Biancas--perfect for F/W


----------



## juebrueren

I have a pair of Louboutin Mater Claude 85 nude patent .Unfortunately, the heels has some damage. I want to use some swarovski strass to fix it. 
I want some advise from you guys. 
which color strass should I use? which size and how many should I buy? by the way, I just want to do the heels.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Sue89

evanescent said:


> I think strassing the heel and back of the Bibis would be great. Someone did that before with the Daffodiles, have a look here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-133.html#post20823948
> 
> Personally I think strassing the leather parts of the gilet would be a little too busy with the b/w checkered pattern.. unless you want to dye the black/white checks to black? But that's just my personal opinion!


Oh wow thank you for showing them to me! I've take a look at the thread but I haven't seen everything! That's exactly what I was thinking! I would not like to dye the pattern of the gilet,  not yet at least! I've bought them because I've find it nice so I would like to mantain it! Thank you very much for your advices!!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Sirophix said:


> Okay, so this is my precursor to starting my DIY on my Biancas... These are a cheap old pair of red satin shoes. First attempt ever and I bought around half a dozen glues... Can I ask if anyone has any tips on ensuring a thin, even layer of glue on the shoe's surface? I've heard of the approaches where you apply glue to the stone versus directly on the shoe... My difficulty is directly on the shoe and not having it dry out too fast >.< I know I really need to test other materials to get a better feeling for it.
> 
> But so far, I'm having a lot of fun! I think I'll go for a burgundy color when I do my Biancas--perfect for F/W
> 
> View attachment 1920187
> 
> View attachment 1920188


did you try Gem-tac glue? it dries clear and it should give you enough working time to place the crystals.


----------



## Sirophix

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> did you try Gem-tac glue? it dries clear and it should give you enough working time to place the crystals.



That is actually the glue I used for that entire section  While I don't mind it too much, I find that the opacity of the glue makes it difficult to see the stone edges when I place them. It also seems to leave a messy appearance if one isn't careful about the amount of glue used. I've also read that it's not the best overall in terms of hold, but perhaps I am misremembering.

Essentially, I tried Fabri-Tac and 3-in-1 (which look identical, to be honest) and those suckers dry pretty much immediately. Has anyone here a) tried those successfully and if so b) how did you go about in your placement?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! Yup Dorado. I'm dying to do something with Aurum but worry I won't wear the color.



rock_girl said:


> Those are lovely Nina!  Is that Dorado strass?


----------



## Christchrist

I'm in love. She did a great job


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm in love. She did a great job



They're lovely! Congrats! Love the sparkle!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> They're lovely! Congrats! Love the sparkle!!



Thanks. Now I want tons more. Great!


----------



## Tarhls

Sirophix said:
			
		

> Okay, so this is my precursor to starting my DIY on my Biancas... These are a cheap old pair of red satin shoes. First attempt ever and I bought around half a dozen glues... Can I ask if anyone has any tips on ensuring a thin, even layer of glue on the shoe's surface? I've heard of the approaches where you apply glue to the stone versus directly on the shoe... My difficulty is directly on the shoe and not having it dry out too fast >.< I know I really need to test other materials to get a better feeling for it.
> 
> But so far, I'm having a lot of fun! I think I'll go for a burgundy color when I do my Biancas--perfect for F/W



The look gorgeous so far.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

juebrueren said:


> I have a pair of Louboutin Mater Claude 85 nude patent .Unfortunately, the heels has some damage. I want to use some swarovski strass to fix it.
> I want some advise from you guys.
> which color strass should I use? which size and how many should I buy? by the way, I just want to do the heels.
> Thank you in advance


What about silk?


----------



## Sirophix

juebrueren said:


> I have a pair of Louboutin Mater Claude 85 nude patent .Unfortunately, the heels has some damage. I want to use some swarovski strass to fix it.
> I want some advise from you guys.
> which color strass should I use? which size and how many should I buy? by the way, I just want to do the heels.
> Thank you in advance



I'll check my crystal charts against my patent nude shoes tonight and let you know, but I've personally not felt Silk is an exact match. Light Peach is what I want to say is best, but again, I'll check tonight and get back to you if you'd like.


----------



## Sirophix

Tarhls said:


> The look gorgeous so far.



Thanks!

I actually had a vision as I was falling asleep: an ombre effect from burgundy to a pale rust. I'll have to play around tonight. Gah I need to learn PhotoShop! ush:


----------



## juebrueren

Sirophix said:


> I'll check my crystal charts against my patent nude shoes tonight and let you know, but I've personally not felt Silk is an exact match. Light Peach is what I want to say is best, but again, I'll check tonight and get back to you if you'd like.



Thank you, waiting for you


----------



## evanescent

juebrueren said:


> I have a pair of Louboutin Mater Claude 85 nude patent .Unfortunately, the heels has some damage. I want to use some swarovski strass to fix it.
> I want some advise from you guys.
> which color strass should I use? which size and how many should I buy? by the way, I just want to do the heels.
> Thank you in advance



Personally, I think Silk matches nude patent best.. Light Peach suits a rose gold base better. For the heels, I'd probably get 5, 7, 9, 12, 16.. and wouldn't get 20.  Hope that helps!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love. She did a great job



Pretty!! Are they Crystal AB? 



Sirophix said:


> Okay, so this is my precursor to starting my DIY on my Biancas... These are a cheap old pair of red satin shoes. First attempt ever and I bought around half a dozen glues... Can I ask if anyone has any tips on ensuring a thin, even layer of glue on the shoe's surface? I've heard of the approaches where you apply glue to the stone versus directly on the shoe... My difficulty is directly on the shoe and not having it dry out too fast >.< I know I really need to test other materials to get a better feeling for it.
> 
> But so far, I'm having a lot of fun! I think I'll go for a burgundy color when I do my Biancas--perfect for F/W
> 
> View attachment 1920187
> 
> View attachment 1920188



You're doing a great job so far! I just use paint brush to spread my E6000 glue.


----------



## juebrueren

evanescent said:


> Personally, I think Silk matches nude patent best.. Light Peach suits a rose gold base better. For the heels, I'd probably get 5, 7, 9, 12, 16.. and wouldn't get 20.  Hope that helps!




if I order 144 ss5 ,144 ss7,144 ss9, 144 ss12,144 ss16, would it be enough for 2 heels?


Thank you


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love. She did a great job


 
Your friend did a great job, they are lovely!


----------



## Sirophix

juebrueren said:


> if I order 144 ss5 ,144 ss7,144 ss9, 144 ss12,144 ss16, would it be enough for 2 heels?
> 
> 
> Thank you



You can do the larger sizes in half grosses, which would probably be much better. You'll need the most of ss5. I'd go:

SS5 - 5 gross 
SS7 - 3 gross
SS9 - 1 gross
SS12 - 1 gross (or 1/2 gross)
SS16 - 1/2 gross

Unless you have an event soon, you may want to order fewer stones and just wait for the rest since discounts are typically only given when you order at least 10 gross of one SS.


----------



## Sirophix

juebrueren said:


> Thank you, waiting for you




I took like 30 pictures with my phone in HD... It will take forever to crop them and compress them... Would you PM me your email?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love. She did a great job
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921008



Nice job!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BoriquaNina said:


> Just wanted to share my most recently completed pair!
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



WOW you did a awesome job!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Pretty!! Are they Crystal AB?
> 
> You're doing a great job so far! I just use paint brush to spread my E6000 glue.



No clear


----------



## cdworkin

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. Now I want tons more. Great!



Exactly!  That is the problem!  I am looking through my color chart to decide what color I want next.


----------



## ainsleykarl

Hi everyone,
I've been reading the past posts like crazy and am about to embark on my first ever strass.. can someone recommend what is best for patent? E6000?

Also the shoes I am going to strass are white patent with a gold leather heel, I'd like to dye the heel white to match (strassing with crystal for my wedding), can anyone recommend the best dye/paint to use for this?

I appreciate any and all tips from all you experts!


----------



## Sue89

Just received the gem tac glue, I can't wait for the crystals!! I want to sart as soon as possible!!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

ainsleykarl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been reading the past posts like crazy and am about to embark on my first ever strass.. can someone recommend what is best for patent? E6000?
> 
> Also the shoes I am going to strass are white patent with a gold leather heel, I'd like to dye the heel white to match (strassing with crystal for my wedding), can anyone recommend the best dye/paint to use for this?
> 
> I appreciate any and all tips from all you experts!


Yes, E6000 would be the best choice for patent. Lumiere is also a good choice to dye/paint them.


----------



## ainsleykarl

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Yes, E6000 would be the best choice for patent. Lumiere is also a good choice to dye/paint them.



Thank you! Can't wait to share the pics


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

ainsleykarl said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to share the pics


You are welcome! Cant wait to see your work


----------



## kshin30

Hi Everyone,

Could you tell me where I can buy crystals like these. Thank you

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/316990


----------



## designergirl6

kshin30 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you tell me where I can buy crystals like these. Thank you
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/316990



They're crystals with rings. Pretty sure dreamtimecreations has them.


----------



## Bentley.Lady

I just ordered them from NM. Want to strass over the cork but which color will be the best choice? (i already have the black with gold spikes so no more jet crystal). Any suggestion ladies??? Gold? Red?blue?????


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

kshin30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you tell me where I can buy crystals like these. Thank you
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/316990


you can find them here: http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/p...rhinestones-jet-hematite-silver-round-foiled/

But they have limited sizes tho.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Bentley.Lady said:


> I just ordered them from NM. Want to strass over the cork but which color will be the best choice? (i already have the black with gold spikes so no more jet crystal). Any suggestion ladies??? Gold? Red?blue?????
> View attachment 1927210


IMO..Instead of red (light siam) I would go with Volcano Over a red background.


----------



## Bentley.Lady

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> IMO..Instead of red (light siam) I would go with Volcano Over a red background.




Oh thank you so much  for your sugessetion dear. Unfortunately I already have two pair of volcano. So third pair maybe a little bit too much for me....any other sugessetion dear?


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Bentley.Lady said:


> Oh thank you so much  for your sugessetion dear. Unfortunately I already have two pair of volcano. So third pair maybe a little bit too much for me....any other sugessetion dear?


You are right  3 pairs in the same color seem like a lot!


----------



## rock_girl

Bentley.Lady said:


> I just ordered them from NM. Want to strass over the cork but which color will be the best choice? (i already have the black with gold spikes so no more jet crystal). Any suggestion ladies??? Gold? Red?blue?????


 
What about Dorado?


----------



## Bentley.Lady

rock_girl said:


> What about Dorado?




Thank you so much! Such a great idea . I am going to order the crystal while waiting for the shoes. Will show the result when They are done


----------



## 05_sincere

Ok ladies I need help I have two shoes I want to strass Delic(base color tan color) and Rolando (gold)

My current color options are meridian blue, ring strass, dorado, or Jet.


----------



## katran26

05_sincere said:


> Ok ladies I need help I have two shoes I want to strass Delic(base color tan color) and Rolando (gold)
> 
> My current color options are meridian blue, ring strass, dorado, or Jet.



are you going to paint the shoes? I would think blue or jet on tan/gold would be kind of odd. I would go for a crystal with gold tones if you're not going to paint them...


----------



## 05_sincere

katran26 said:


> are you going to paint the shoes? I would think blue or jet on tan/gold would be kind of odd. I would go for a crystal with gold tones if you're not going to paint them...


 

Yes Katran the base would be painted if I went with meridian or jet but I  figured I could leave the base color if I opted for Ring Strass or Dorado?

I am just not sure which shoe is best for the colors I want....help me out ladies


----------



## rock_girl

05_sincere said:


> Ok ladies I need help I have two shoes I want to strass Delic(base color tan color) and Rolando (gold)
> 
> My current color options are meridian blue, ring strass, dorado, or Jet.


 
What if you used a combo of the gold ring strass and dorado (or something equivalent) on the gold Rolando, and then painted the Declic blue with meridian strass?
Good luck!


----------



## katran26

05_sincere said:


> Yes Katran the base would be painted if I went with meridian or jet but I  figured I could leave the base color if I opted for Ring Strass or Dorado?
> 
> I am just not sure which shoe is best for the colors I want....help me out ladies



Gotcha 
I would probably use the gold shoe for ring strass or dorado (I think gold on either would work very well). And maybe paint the tan to a dark blue/black depending on the crystal you use.


----------



## 05_sincere

rock_girl said:


> What if you used a combo of the gold ring strass and dorado (or something equivalent) on the gold Rolando, and then painted the Declic blue with meridian strass?
> Good luck!



I like that ideal also I think I am going to do gold ring strass on the Rolando and meridian or jet on the Delic......I will have to wait on Dorado


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These are pretty bad ***.  You are an amazing strasser!


Thank you!


----------



## PeepToe

Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.

Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these 










Vintage Rose Catenita 





And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!


----------



## fumi

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



The shoes look amazing!  The Very Mix is the best DIY version of a Very Mix shoe that I've ever seen  
The Heliotrope is such a pretty color!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!


OMG! They are gorgeous 
Beautiful, flawless job!


----------



## mimifl561

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



Totally love the Heliotrope Lady Peeps!!!! They are stunning!
If you don't mind me asking, what size crystals did you use?


----------



## PeepToe

fumi said:


> The shoes look amazing!  The Very Mix is the best DIY version of a Very Mix shoe that I've ever seen
> The Heliotrope is such a pretty color!


Aww Thank you Fumi!  The Heliotrope is so amazing in real life. It shoes a lot of dark and greenish blue. 



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> OMG! They are gorgeous
> Beautiful, flawless job!


 Thank you!



mimifl561 said:


> Totally love the Heliotrope Lady Peeps!!!! They are stunning!
> If you don't mind me asking, what size crystals did you use?


Thank you! I use 5 sizes. Typically I use 7,9,10,12,16,20. I alternate between the 9,10 depending on the shoe and crystal color. I have also gone down to size 5.


----------



## ladydeb

can some let me know if these are the right crystal to buy1440-pcs-2028flatback-crystal on ebay from a seller name Alexcarpiden

thank you


----------



## rock_girl

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!


 
Seriously *PeepToe* those VMs are F.I.E.R.C.E!  

I love the color of the vintage rose (so subtly sexy) aned the heliotrope (so in fun)!  

You are very talented!


----------



## gfairenoughh

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



FANTASTIC! Such eye candy!


----------



## PeepToe

rock_girl said:


> Seriously *PeepToe* those VMs are F.I.E.R.C.E!
> 
> I love the color of the vintage rose (so subtly sexy) aned the heliotrope (so in fun)!
> 
> You are very talented!


Thank you! 


gfairenoughh said:


> FANTASTIC! Such eye candy!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

ladydeb said:


> can some let me know if these are the right crystal to buy1440-pcs-2028flatback-crystal on ebay from a seller name Alexcarpiden
> 
> thank you


can you post a link to the listing?


----------



## evanescent

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



Amazing work as always!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



WOW! I'm a amazed! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Sue89

Hi ladies! Friday I've received the crystals, I'm so happy and I want to share my progress! I've just completed the first heel, and realized that I haven't ordered enough crystals  anyway here's  the photo  














It's not perfect but I'm satisfied with how it turned out!


----------



## rock_girl

Sue89 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Friday I've received the crystals, I'm so happy and I want to share my progress! I've just completed the first heel, and realized that I haven't ordered enough crystals  anyway here's  the photo
> 
> It's not perfect but I'm satisfied with how it turned out!



Looking good!  Which CLs are you strassing?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Hi ladies! Friday I've received the crystals, I'm so happy and I want to share my progress! I've just completed the first heel, and realized that I haven't ordered enough crystals  anyway here's  the photo
> 
> View attachment 1936739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936740
> 
> 
> It's not perfect but I'm satisfied with how it turned out!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> Jet Hematite Very Mix. I am so in love with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Rose Catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



For your first pair, where did you buy the spikes from?


----------



## Sue89

rock_girl said:


> Looking good!  Which CLs are you strassing?


hehe I've made a mess with the glue at certain points! I hope it will came off with something! Btw I'm strassing the Bibi, they're not my favorite pair and I think they're getting a new life 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## evanescent

Sue89 said:


> Hi ladies! Friday I've received the crystals, I'm so happy and I want to share my progress! I've just completed the first heel, and realized that I haven't ordered enough crystals  anyway here's  the photo
> 
> View attachment 1936739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936740
> 
> 
> It's not perfect but I'm satisfied with how it turned out!



They look fabulous!!


----------



## Sue89

evanescent said:


> They look fabulous!!


Thank you  This it's encouraging coming from you  I can see now that from the photo it seems that there is too much space between the crystals but in real life they look better, I'm half way with the other heel and then I'll start with the rest!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.



Oh my. They are stunning. What glue as paint do you use?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my. They are stunning. What glue as paint do you use?



Thanks. Gemtac and Lumiere. Mixed 3 colors - silver, pearlescent magenta and halo pink-gold.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Thanks. Gemtac and Lumiere. Mixed 3 colors - silver, pearlescent magenta and halo pink-gold.



Is it easier to glue on satin or leather?


----------



## Sue89

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.



Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.


 Beautiful! you did a superb job!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. Gemtac and Lumiere. Mixed 3 colors - silver, pearlescent magenta and halo pink-gold.


does it give you like a pinkish color?


----------



## bougainvillier

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> does it give you like a pinkish color?



Thanks! 
Yes it does. But I would say more purple-ish under some light


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.



They are divine!!


----------



## DariaD

OK, I have crazy DIY project idea. I've been dying for Marquise Clutch for some time, but the price tag of cerca $1900 is something unreal for me.
So I've bought Jimmy Choo promotional clutch bag (because the shape was perfect for spiking and strassing sides) and plan to do my version of Marquise in silver...

Do you think it is worth trying? 
Will it work in silver shade? 
I am planning to do a mix from Jet, Hematite and Crystal plus strass the upper part with "Jimmy Choo Perfumes" writing because I don't want people to notice ot was just a promotional clutch...


----------



## rock_girl

DariaD said:


> OK, I have crazy DIY project idea. I've been dying for Marquise Clutch for some time, but the price tag of cerca $1900 is something unreal for me.
> So I've bought Jimmy Choo promotional clutch bag (because the shape was perfect for spiking and strassing sides) and plan to do my version of Marquise in silver...
> 
> Do you think it is worth trying?
> Will it work in silver shade?
> I am planning to do a mix from Jet, Hematite and Crystal plus strass the upper part with "Jimmy Choo Perfumes" writing because I don't want people to notice ot was just a promotional clutch...


 
I totally think it would work!  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Christchrist

DariaD said:
			
		

> OK, I have crazy DIY project idea. I've been dying for Marquise Clutch for some time, but the price tag of cerca $1900 is something unreal for me.
> So I've bought Jimmy Choo promotional clutch bag (because the shape was perfect for spiking and strassing sides) and plan to do my version of Marquise in silver...
> 
> Do you think it is worth trying?
> Will it work in silver shade?
> I am planning to do a mix from Jet, Hematite and Crystal plus strass the upper part with "Jimmy Choo Perfumes" writing because I don't want people to notice ot was just a promotional clutch...



Oh my gosh YES. do it!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

DariaD said:


> OK, I have crazy DIY project idea. I've been dying for Marquise Clutch for some time, but the price tag of cerca $1900 is something unreal for me.
> So I've bought Jimmy Choo promotional clutch bag (because the shape was perfect for spiking and strassing sides) and plan to do my version of Marquise in silver...
> 
> Do you think it is worth trying?
> Will it work in silver shade?
> I am planning to do a mix from Jet, Hematite and Crystal plus strass the upper part with "Jimmy Choo Perfumes" writing because I don't want people to notice ot was just a promotional clutch...


It will look Fab! Go for it


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Any recommendations for a professional strassing/spiking service? Unfortunately I don't have the talent - or the time - to do my own DIY!

I have a pair of 100mm Pigalles and would love to recreate the look of the Lucifer Bows. It's my UHG but I've given up hope of finding them on eBay (and especially in a 100mm heel)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

PeepToe said:


> Wanted to share a couple that I have done recently.
> 
> 
> And my favorite shoe by far!Heliotrope Lady Peep!!!!



These are beautiful!!! What is the color of the crystals and which sizes did you use?  Did you paint the shoe? Sorry for all the questions im contemplating my first project so doing the research


----------



## ahall419

Just curious, has anyone ever tried strassing nubuck? Both pairs of shoes I've strassed were leather but I've read that some find it easier to paint suede if you have to work with it. Do you think it would be the same for nubuck? 

Thanks!
XOXOXO


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies - it's time. I finished my crystal AB Lady Claude! They were originally black kid. Love them as they were but I need these for a part of my wedding next year. So here you go.



AMAZING!!!! You did such a fab job!!


----------



## gymangel812

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! Any recommendations for a professional strassing/spiking service? Unfortunately I don't have the talent - or the time - to do my own DIY!
> 
> I have a pair of 100mm Pigalles and would love to recreate the look of the Lucifer Bows. It's my UHG but I've given up hope of finding them on eBay (and especially in a 100mm heel)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!



you would have to find the bows somehow (they show up on ebay very rarely) to do it.


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> AMAZING!!!! You did such a fab job!!



Thanks hun!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

gymangel812 said:


> you would have to find the bows somehow (they show up on ebay very rarely) to do it.



Yup! I've seen the bows pop up on eBay. But I would be fine just using regular black leather bows (I know a seller on etsy that does custom shoe clips). But I'm hoping to find a service that can add the spikes for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## laleeza

Hi ladies! I know absolutely nothing about DIY, so was wondering -- is it possible to dye or paint black satin to a light/ivory color?
TIA!


----------



## Popsicool

laleeza said:


> Hi ladies! I know absolutely nothing about DIY, so was wondering -- is it possible to dye or paint black satin to a light/ivory color?
> TIA!



Yep! You need to use Lumiere paint, they have a number of options depending on whether you want a flat colour or pearlescent. You'll need to apply 3 thin coats for best results, letting them dry for at least an hour after each coat. After the first coat it won't look great but after 3 you'll never know they were black 

Lumiere forms a skin-like coat on top of the satin so you can dye any colour any other colour. Good luck!


----------



## laleeza

Popsicool said:


> Yep! You need to use Lumiere paint, they have a number of options depending on whether you want a flat colour or pearlescent. You'll need to apply 3 thin coats for best results, letting them dry for at least an hour after each coat. After the first coat it won't look great but after 3 you'll never know they were black
> 
> Lumiere forms a skin-like coat on top of the satin so you can dye any colour any other colour. Good luck!



thank you soooo much! I won't be doing this myself , but wanted to make sure it's possible for my BFF. she is getting married in a few months and I'd love to have some CLs strassed for her


----------



## laleeza

doh - also meant to ask if the same is possible for patent leather?


----------



## Popsicool

laleeza said:


> doh - also meant to ask if the same is possible for patent leather?



Possible but more difficult. Because patent leather is shiny, the sticking power of the paint isn't the same. I've never done this myself but it is highly recommended to scuff up the patent (with small grain sand paper) to give it a bit of grip.

If you can choose, satin or nappa are much easier to work with.


----------



## laleeza

Popsicool said:


> Possible but more difficult. Because patent leather is shiny, the sticking power of the paint isn't the same. I've never done this myself but it is highly recommended to scuff up the patent (with small grain sand paper) to give it a bit of grip.
> 
> If you can choose, satin or nappa are much easier to work with.



thanks again Popsi!


----------



## Popsicool

laleeza said:


> thanks again Popsi!



Most welcome!


----------



## Missy1726

Hey I just won these off ebay and their is some light damage to the heal so I want to strass these. What color do you think would go great with these? I will probably start off with the heal and if I have time move onto the rest of the shoe later


----------



## Christchrist

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> Hey I just won these off ebay and their is some light damage to the heal so I want to strass these. What color do you think would go great with these? I will probably start off with the heal and if I have time move onto the rest of the shoe later



Hot!


----------



## poppyseed

Missy1726 said:


> Hey I just won these off ebay and their is some light damage to the heal so I want to strass these. What color do you think would go great with these? I will probably start off with the heal and if I have time move onto the rest of the shoe later



I would do them in Jet AB or Blue Zircon AB, one of these is on my wishlist to do once I find the right shoe. I think that crystal is beautiful! They wouldn't be bad in Meridian either I suppose...


----------



## butterfij

I second jet ab it would look fab. Here is an example http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/10/1227/star2/


----------



## Missy1726

poppyseed said:


> I would do them in Jet AB or Blue Zircon AB, one of these is on my wishlist to do once I find the right shoe. I think that crystal is beautiful! They wouldn't be bad in Meridian either I suppose...





butterfij said:


> I second jet ab it would look fab. Here is an example http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/10/1227/star2/



I wish I had saw these earlier!!!! I ordered Blue Zircon but not AB  I went to artbeads website to cancel it and their is no option to cancel the order  So disappointed!!! My eagerness got the best of me!


----------



## butterfij

Missy1726 said:


> I wish I had saw these earlier!!!! I ordered Blue Zircon but not AB  I went to artbeads website to cancel it and their is no option to cancel the order  So disappointed!!! My eagerness got the best of me!



I still think Blue Zircon would look amazing. I found a pic of a pigalle strassed in it. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Bavbx39-O...AAAmI/ZL4E363uW0Q/s1600/bluezirconpigalle.jpg


----------



## Missy1726

butterfij said:


> I still think Blue Zircon would look amazing. I found a pic of a pigalle strassed in it. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Bavbx39-O...AAAmI/ZL4E363uW0Q/s1600/bluezirconpigalle.jpg



Oh thanks for the picture! i'm kinda excited since it will be subtle yet a nice surprise! haha


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Ladies need your expert opinion.  What is the easiest base to strass? Leather, suede or silk?  My two possibilities now are pink silk very prive.  And black suede ron ron.   Would that work and which one is better?


----------



## butterfij

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Ladies need your expert opinion.  What is the easiest base to strass? Leather, suede or silk?  My two possibilities now are pink silk very prive.  And black suede ron ron.   Would that work and which one is better?



From what I have read suede is easy to strass and holds crystals the best, although you have to take into consideration that it also absorbs the most glue, so you would have to buy more than normal. But if I were you I would strass the very prive as I like the style better than the ron ron


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

butterfij said:


> I still think Blue Zircon would look amazing. I found a pic of a pigalle strassed in it. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Bavbx39-O...AAAmI/ZL4E363uW0Q/s1600/bluezirconpigalle.jpg


They will look amazing in Blue zircon


----------



## sherry84

Adding comments on the phone sucks....

Dont know if it is already been asked.. Some of you use glue. Is this the best way to put them on shoes? 

Because there's already glue on the hotfix stones and (cannot find the right name...) mine-is-pink-and-is-getting-very-hot-thing (no it isn't the hubbie replacement when he's away) can melt the glue on the stones. It is working for cloths.


----------



## sherry84

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> I wish I had saw these earlier!!!! I ordered Blue Zircon but not AB  I went to artbeads website to cancel it and their is no option to cancel the order  So disappointed!!! My eagerness got the best of me!



Order new ones and put these on clothing or a bag or something


----------



## keishag14

Hi all!  I'm new to this message board and found you ladies while looking up Strassing on Google.  I'm getting married on October 12, 2013 and want to possibly bling out my own shoes.  First I'd like to know, what shoes can be blinged out?  The older I get, the more I have to buy leather shoes at the very least.  I can buy suede.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

butterfij said:
			
		

> From what I have read suede is easy to strass and holds crystals the best, although you have to take into consideration that it also absorbs the most glue, so you would have to buy more than normal. But if I were you I would strass the very prive as Ib like the style better than the ron ron



Thanks butterfij


----------



## sherry84

http://www.hotfixonline.nl/a-239978...r-hotfix-applicator-super-de-luxe-dual-power/

Was talking about this


----------



## urasia

Wow ladies, I'm amazed at al these incredible DIY strass jobs!!! Well done!!

I actually have an old pair of platform decolletes in suede that have been damaged by a cleanser that leaked in my luggage so some of the suede has been bleached a lighter colour.

I really want to try and strass my own pair of shoes in volcano after being inspired by all the amazing work on this thread. So before I start I would be really really appreciative if I could get some advice on a few things.

1. Should I paint my suede shoes any particular colour before strassing (e.g metallic gold)?

2. What sort/brand of paint/dye should I use for suede?

3. How many and in what size crystals do I need (approx for size 38 shoe)?

4. What type/brand glue to use on suede?

5. Where are the best places to buy crystals, glue, paint/dye online?

Sorry for all the questions, these were my very first pair of Louboutins and I still love them dearly and it would mean so much to be able give them new life again 

These are how they look right now;


----------



## butterfij

urasia said:


> Wow ladies, I'm amazed at al these incredible DIY strass jobs!!! Well done!!
> 
> I actually have an old pair of platform decolletes in suede that have been damaged by a cleanser that leaked in my luggage so some of the suede has been bleached a lighter colour.
> 
> I really want to try and strass my own pair of shoes in volcano after being inspired by all the amazing work on this thread. So before I start I would be really really appreciative if I could get some advice on a few things.
> 
> 1. Should I paint my suede shoes any particular colour before strassing (e.g metallic gold)?
> 
> 2. What sort/brand of paint/dye should I use for suede?
> 
> 3. How many and in what size crystals do I need (approx for size 38 shoe)?
> 
> 4. What type/brand glue to use on suede?
> 
> 5. Where are the best places to buy crystals, glue, paint/dye online?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, these were my very first pair of Louboutins and I still love them dearly and it would mean so much to be able give them new life again
> 
> These are how they look right now;


 Volcano crystals can look very different depending on their background. I think volcano crystals look best when the background is black. Here are a few examples http://statigr.am/p/577288006_15955777 http://sophieandava.com/portfolio/christian-louboutin-very-prive-volcano/
The next one is volcano with a gold background http://sophieandava.com/portfolio/christian-louboutin-ballerina-volcano/
This one is on a purple background http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2qo1bPC0Xo/T_pwllW5dYI/AAAAAAAADTs/y0ltJHx5fPQ/s1600/veryprive+002+copy.jpg

The paint your should use is Lumiere by Jacquard. It is very good although since your shoes are suede you might need to do three coats as it sucks up the paint. Having said that I did three coats on a pair of five inch platforms from Karen Millen and I only used about a third of the 2.25 oz jar

For glue you could go for e6000 or gemtack. I think e6000 is the best, I have used both. 
I cant comment on the amount of crystals you should buy as I have only strassed a clutch.But if you look back other tpf'ers have listed the amounts they used. The sizes I used were ss5, ss8, ss10, ss12 and ss16

I dont know where you could buy the paint as I bought mine from a shop that only ships in the UK but for the crystals you could try dreamtime creations or harman importing.

Hope this helps. I think your shoes will look pretty sick in volcano


----------



## butterfij

sherry84 said:


> Adding comments on the phone sucks....
> 
> Dont know if it is already been asked.. Some of you use glue. Is this the best way to put them on shoes?
> 
> Because there's already glue on the hotfix stones and (cannot find the right name...) mine-is-pink-and-is-getting-very-hot-thing (no it isn't the hubbie replacement when he's away) can melt the glue on the stones. It is working for cloths.


I dont think its best to use hotfix stones on shoes but if you do make sure you leave the heat thing on the crystal for enough to make sure the glue melts and spreads. Otherwis you will have a lot of crystal loss


----------



## butterfij

keishag14 said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to this message board and found you ladies while looking up Strassing on Google.  I'm getting married on October 12, 2013 and want to possibly bling out my own shoes.  First I'd like to know, what shoes can be blinged out?  The older I get, the more I have to buy leather shoes at the very least.  I can buy suede.



The only shoes I dont think you can strass are exotic skins like snake. I would pick a suede shoe to strass as you have less crystal loss as the slight uneven surface grips better and the glue is absorbed into to fabric. Have you got a colour in mind? I think if I were getting married I would choose moonlight crystals.
Here is what it looks like with flash and during the day http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/06/red-white-and-blue-strass/moonlight4/ 
And this one is in lower lighting without flash http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/06/red-white-and-blue-strass/moonlight5/
I love the subtle blue tones it emits


----------



## Missy1726

I've read through this thread and I just want to confirm some things before I start my strassing process. I'm doing it on patent leather and I've read that the E6000 is the best to use.  I also read that people suggested that you scuff up the patent. I was wondering if anyone has actually done that or just strassed on the patent.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi ladies! I just received my jet hemamite crystals and they're a lot lighter than I thought. Would it be okay to strass over black satin or should I paint it a dark gray colour?


----------



## Popsicool

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies! I just received my jet hemamite crystals and they're a lot lighter than I thought. Would it be okay to strass over black satin or should I paint it a dark gray colour?



Depends on what look you want. It's totally fine you strass over black and the effect is lovely. But if you want it to be more dark silver overall then I guess you can paint them. I wouldn't bother though


----------



## ahall419

dirtyaddiction said:


> Yes you can. I'm currently de-strassing three pairs of shoes for a client of mine and it's a :censor::censor::censor: but it can be done. I'm using everything from a hammer to my nails to pliers.
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way



Thanks! I'm going to get to the messed up part eventually... It has just been so hard to stay consistent on everything from glue to the spaces in between the crystals especially since I've been slowly working on them for 6 months! I am really dreading de-strassing some of this shoe!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Popsicool said:


> Depends on what look you want. It's totally fine you strass over black and the effect is lovely. But if you want it to be more dark silver overall then I guess you can paint them. I wouldn't bother though



Great thank you!


----------



## urasia

butterfij said:


> Volcano crystals can look very different depending on their background. I think volcano crystals look best when the background is black. Here are a few examples http://statigr.am/p/577288006_15955777 http://sophieandava.com/portfolio/christian-louboutin-very-prive-volcano/
> The next one is volcano with a gold background http://sophieandava.com/portfolio/christian-louboutin-ballerina-volcano/
> This one is on a purple background http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2qo1bPC0Xo/T_pwllW5dYI/AAAAAAAADTs/y0ltJHx5fPQ/s1600/veryprive+002+copy.jpg
> 
> The paint your should use is Lumiere by Jacquard. It is very good although since your shoes are suede you might need to do three coats as it sucks up the paint. Having said that I did three coats on a pair of five inch platforms from Karen Millen and I only used about a third of the 2.25 oz jar
> 
> For glue you could go for e6000 or gemtack. I think e6000 is the best, I have used both.
> I cant comment on the amount of crystals you should buy as I have only strassed a clutch.But if you look back other tpf'ers have listed the amounts they used. The sizes I used were ss5, ss8, ss10, ss12 and ss16
> 
> I dont know where you could buy the paint as I bought mine from a shop that only ships in the UK but for the crystals you could try dreamtime creations or harman importing.
> 
> Hope this helps. I think your shoes will look pretty sick in volcano



Thank you so much Butterfij, this is very useful!! 

Very excited about embarking on this new project!!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

urasia said:


> Wow ladies, I'm amazed at al these incredible DIY strass jobs!!! Well done!!
> 
> I actually have an old pair of platform decolletes in suede that have been damaged by a cleanser that leaked in my luggage so some of the suede has been bleached a lighter colour.
> 
> I really want to try and strass my own pair of shoes in volcano after being inspired by all the amazing work on this thread. So before I start I would be really really appreciative if I could get some advice on a few things.
> 
> 1. Should I paint my suede shoes any particular colour before strassing (e.g metallic gold)?
> 
> 2. What sort/brand of paint/dye should I use for suede?
> 
> 3. How many and in what size crystals do I need (approx for size 38 shoe)?
> 
> 4. What type/brand glue to use on suede?
> 
> 5. Where are the best places to buy crystals, glue, paint/dye online?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, these were my very first pair of Louboutins and I still love them dearly and it would mean so much to be able give them new life again
> 
> These are how they look right now;



I'm currently strassing a pair of pigalle 85 in size 38.5 and the following is the number of crystals I ordered
ss5 - 5gr
ss7 - 10gr
ss9 - 10gr
ss12 - 12gr
ss16 - 3gr
ss20 - 1gr

I've got a little less than half a shoe left and I've ran out of most of the ss5-12.  Since yours has a higher heel and a platform too I think you'd need more as well. Although I strassed my crystals very close together so depending on what you like you may need less than what i used?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?










1) Leave as it is
2) Strass bottom platform
3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.

Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!



The whole shoe. Ha.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> The whole shoe. Ha.



Haha, I thought of doing that but Jet Hematite is so shiny and reflective that I'm scared it'll look a bit too bling bling?


----------



## urasia

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm currently strassing a pair of pigalle 85 in size 38.5 and the following is the number of crystals I ordered
> ss5 - 5gr
> ss7 - 10gr
> ss9 - 10gr
> ss12 - 12gr
> ss16 - 3gr
> ss20 - 1gr
> 
> I've got a little less than half a shoe left and I've ran out of most of the ss5-12.  Since yours has a higher heel and a platform too I think you'd need more as well. Although I strassed my crystals very close together so depending on what you like you may need less than what i used?



Thank you so much Mademoiselle! It gets so confusing trying to work out how many crystals I need to buy. 

Also, is it better to order the 2028 crystals or the newer 2058?? So confused haha


----------



## Christchrist

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Haha, I thought of doing that but Jet Hematite is so shiny and reflective that I'm scared it'll look a bit too bling bling?



There is Never too much bling bling lol


----------



## Dimple

Dream time creations has 25% off between 12am-3am CST for their black Friday sale. That's pretty good when compared to the Australian retail prices !


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

urasia said:


> Thank you so much Mademoiselle! It gets so confusing trying to work out how many crystals I need to buy.
> 
> Also, is it better to order the 2028 crystals or the newer 2058?? So confused haha



You're welcome! Maybe order a little less and order more when needed? 

I believe the newer 2058 is a bit pointier. I prefer the 2028 though.

Also just received an email from Dream Creations with Black Friday discount codes, so maybe you can order from there? I'm from Australia too and postage is only about $6!

12-3am CST - 25% off code:  BF201225

3:00a.m. - 6:00a.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
6:00a.m. - 6:00p.m. CST - 15% off entire site!
6:00p.m. - 11:59p.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
Code: THANKS

And "THANKS" seems to be working for me already  (for 20% off!)


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> There is Never too much bling bling lol



That's what I was about to add  Now with a discount code, I might just do the whole shoe


----------



## yakusoku.af

I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics 
I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green. 
It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!



This looks amazing MDB!!  I would do option 3 - I also have a mild paranoia about too much bling and probably couldn't do the whole shoe.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

hermosa_vogue said:


> This looks amazing MDB!!  I would do option 3 - I also have a mild paranoia about too much bling and probably couldn't do the whole shoe.



Aww thanks hun! I think I'll probably do that, and add more if I feel like it


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Leave it as is - you can always add more later 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sherry84

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! Maybe order a little less and order more when needed?
> 
> I believe the newer 2058 is a bit pointier. I prefer the 2028 though.
> 
> Also just received an email from Dream Creations with Black Friday discount codes, so maybe you can order from there? I'm from Australia too and postage is only about $6!
> 
> 12-3am CST - 25% off code:  BF201225
> 
> 3:00a.m. - 6:00a.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> 6:00a.m. - 6:00p.m. CST - 15% off entire site!
> 6:00p.m. - 11:59p.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> Code: THANKS
> 
> And "THANKS" seems to be working for me already  (for 20% off!)



What's the website??


----------



## sally.m

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow! What a huge improvement! They look great!


----------



## sally.m

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!



They look great so i would leave them with just the heel.


----------



## butterfij

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
OMFG they are fab, I love meridian blue crystals. They are definitely worth the time and effort you put in, the crystal placement is flawless!!! I cannot wait to see what the others turn out like.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Leave it as is - you can always add more later





sally.m said:


> They look great so i would leave them with just the heel.



Thank you guys! 



sherry84 said:


> What's the website??



http://www.dreamtimecreations.com


----------



## sherry84

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com


Whoohoo! Need to do some shopping tonight 

Thanks!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow! You did a great job! They look amazinggg! 
Did you use only one size of rhinestone?


----------



## Dessye

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Only 12 hours!?!   You did a stunning job --- you're a fast strasser considering it looks like you used only the smaller crystals.  Wow!


----------



## Dessye

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! Maybe order a little less and order more when needed?
> 
> I believe the newer 2058 is a bit pointier. I prefer the 2028 though.
> 
> Also just received an email from Dream Creations with Black Friday discount codes, so maybe you can order from there? I'm from Australia too and postage is only about $6!
> 
> 12-3am CST - 25% off code:  BF201225
> 
> 3:00a.m. - 6:00a.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> 6:00a.m. - 6:00p.m. CST - 15% off entire site!
> 6:00p.m. - 11:59p.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> Code: THANKS
> 
> And "THANKS" seems to be working for me already  (for 20% off!)



Thanks so much!  I just got the email that today there is 20% but maybe I'll wait till midnight and get the 25% off


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

sherry84 said:


> Whoohoo! Need to do some shopping tonight
> 
> Thanks!





Dessye said:


> Thanks so much!  I just got the email that today there is 20% but maybe I'll wait till midnight and get the 25% off



No worries! I wanted to stock up when it's 25% off too but that'd be around 4-5am where I live


----------



## Christchrist

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nice work!


----------



## mrl1005

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love!!!! So pretty! I'm inspired!


----------



## sherry84

Maybe someone already asked it but I couldn't find it.. (used the search button )

But how many rhinestones do you use to cover the complete shoe? I have some but I don't think it will be enough.

Also tried hotfix and it stays on the shoes. Have tried it on old flats. One shoe with the pink thing I was talking earlier about and the other with sticky sheet full of stones and the iron. I know.. It went a lot faster but I wasn't the most clever idea I had.


----------



## yakusoku.af

butterfij said:


> OMFG they are fab, I love meridian blue crystals. They are definitely worth the time and effort you put in, the crystal placement is flawless!!! I cannot wait to see what the others turn out like.





sally.m said:


> Wow! What a huge improvement! They look great!





mademoiselle.bd said:


> Beautiful!





Christchrist said:


> Nice work!





mrl1005 said:


> Love!!!! So pretty! I'm inspired!



thanks! i wore them today! i'm addicted, officially planning my next pair!



Dessye said:


> Only 12 hours!?!   You did a stunning job --- you're a fast strasser considering it looks like you used only the smaller crystals.  Wow!



thanks! these are my first shoes i've strassed but i've been doing phone cases since for years.  my bf even had me strass his gshocks for extra bling 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Wow! You did a great job! They look amazinggg!
> Did you use only one size of rhinestone?



i used 5, 7, 9, and 12ss crystals.  I ordered the most of 7ss and ended up with an extra 10 gross of 9ss.  I overestimated how many I needed hehe


----------



## evanescent

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



They are stunning! 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!



They look great as they are! But I would probably balance it out and strass the bottom platform too


----------



## butterfij

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! Maybe order a little less and order more when needed?
> 
> I believe the newer 2058 is a bit pointier. I prefer the 2028 though.
> 
> Also just received an email from Dream Creations with Black Friday discount codes, so maybe you can order from there? I'm from Australia too and postage is only about $6!
> 
> 12-3am CST - 25% off code:  BF201225
> 
> 3:00a.m. - 6:00a.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> 6:00a.m. - 6:00p.m. CST - 15% off entire site!
> 6:00p.m. - 11:59p.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> Code: THANKS
> 
> And "THANKS" seems to be working for me already  (for 20% off!)



I woke up early to buy some meridian blue rhinestones. I cannot wait to start. Thanks for sharing the code


----------



## martinaa

yakusoku.af said:


> I've been working on these forever! It took me about 12 hours over a year because of my procrastination. But I'm finally done! Here are my before and after pics
> I bought these pre-owned on eBay and I think it's a huge improvement from that olive green.
> It's funny because I actually collected 3 pre-owned pairs last year with the intention of strassing and I only now finished one!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, very good job girl!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm after some opinions with these heels. I've only strassed the heels so far, and I'm thinking whether I should do the platform at the front too. Which of the following do you think would look the best?
> 
> 1) Leave as it is
> 2) Strass bottom platform
> 3) Strass bottom platform + the exposed parts of the top platform.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm for 2) looking great so far!


----------



## urasia

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! Maybe order a little less and order more when needed?
> 
> I believe the newer 2058 is a bit pointier. I prefer the 2028 though.
> 
> Also just received an email from Dream Creations with Black Friday discount codes, so maybe you can order from there? I'm from Australia too and postage is only about $6!
> 
> 12-3am CST - 25% off code:  BF201225
> 
> 3:00a.m. - 6:00a.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> 6:00a.m. - 6:00p.m. CST - 15% off entire site!
> 6:00p.m. - 11:59p.m. CST - 20% off entire site!
> Code: THANKS
> 
> And "THANKS" seems to be working for me already  (for 20% off!)



Thank you so much again you are an absolute gem!!

I ended up ordering the below crystal sizes;

ss05 10 gross (2058) 1440 pcs
ss06 10 gross (2028)  1440 pcs
ss07 15 gross (2058) 2160 pcs
ss09 15 gross (2058) 2160 pcs
ss12 12 gross (2058) 1728 pcs
ss16 2 gross (2028) 288 pcs
ss16 2 gross (2058) 288 pcs
ss20 1 gross (2028) 144 pcs
ss20 1 gross (2058) 144 pcs

So happy to get the Black Friday special 25% off as well!! 

It seems like a lot of crystals to me, but do you think it will be enough? I know a lot of you end up running out before finishing. I plan on strassing really close together to get the most detailed effect possible.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

urasia said:


> Thank you so much again you are an absolute gem!!
> 
> I ended up ordering the below crystal sizes;
> 
> ss05 10 gross (2058) 1440 pcs
> ss06 10 gross (2028)  1440 pcs
> ss07 15 gross (2058) 2160 pcs
> ss09 15 gross (2058) 2160 pcs
> ss12 12 gross (2058) 1728 pcs
> ss16 2 gross (2028) 288 pcs
> ss16 2 gross (2058) 288 pcs
> ss20 1 gross (2028) 144 pcs
> ss20 1 gross (2058) 144 pcs
> 
> So happy to get the Black Friday special 25% off as well!!
> 
> It seems like a lot of crystals to me, but do you think it will be enough? I know a lot of you end up running out before finishing. I plan on strassing really close together to get the most detailed effect possible.



I think it should be! The quantity of ss12 I'm using is a little more than you but I had no ss06 so it should be okay? I guess it's better to run out and order more than to be left with way too much extra? So excited to see how yours turn out!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

evanescent said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great as they are! But I would probably balance it out and strass the bottom platform too





LuluBleueNuit said:


> I'm for 2) looking great so far!




Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## urasia

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I think it should be! The quantity of ss12 I'm using is a little more than you but I had no ss06 so it should be okay? I guess it's better to run out and order more than to be left with way too much extra? So excited to see how yours turn out!



Thanks again Mademoiselle 

I'm excited too haha, now I just have to play the waiting game for the crystals to arrive!
Do you remember how long it took for your shipment to get to Australia from Dreamtime Creations? I chose the tight *** cheapo option for shipping lol but added insurance, without tracking though. Hopefully I won't end up waiting for ages!

Have you finished your Pigalle 85 yet, bet they look amazing!! Would love to see pics!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

urasia said:


> Thanks again Mademoiselle
> 
> I'm excited too haha, now I just have to play the waiting game for the crystals to arrive!
> Do you remember how long it took for your shipment to get to Australia from Dreamtime Creations? I chose the tight *** cheapo option for shipping lol but added insurance, without tracking though. Hopefully I won't end up waiting for ages!
> 
> Have you finished your Pigalle 85 yet, bet they look amazing!! Would love to see pics!



It didn't take very long actually, maybe a week or so?  I just ordered the remaining crystals for my pigalle but gutted as I won't have time to work on it until sometime next year :cry:, you'll probably get yours done before me!


----------



## butterfij

When I ordered my crystals I meant to add insurance but clicked on signature required instead and didn't realise until it was too late. Do you think if I call them they will be able to amend it? Btw I ordered from dreamtime


----------



## colorofmyheart

You ladies are all so talented. I can only hope that my projects will look as gorgeous as all of these!

I had a horrible strassing experience a few years ago when I decided to strass a phone case. It looked awesome when it was done. However, I used GemTac on plastic, and every crystal was off within a week. It turned me off of trying to do anything else. However, as I got engaged a few months ago, I fell in love with the sparkle of the strassed CL's. Even though I'll never be able to afford them strassed already, I was thinking of going the DIY route. I plan on scouring ebay and bonanza for a pair of pre-loved CL's (sadly, I can't afford new) to strass for my wedding (and I'll definitely be taking advantage of the lovely ladies who authenticate shoes on here)

I have a few quick questions. 

1) My wedding dress is ivory. What color crystal would you recommend? Silk? Crystal? Something else?
2) Which glue do people prefer? GemTac or E3000 glue? I'm hoping to find a pair of satin shoes to strass.
3) If I don't go the ivory shoe route, I was planning to do either purple or red. Is there a purple crystal that is more plummy colored than a blue-purple? I love heliotrope, but it's way too blue for our colors.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Missy1726

My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha


----------



## Christchrist

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



Beautiful color! Like a mermaid


----------



## Missy1726

Christchrist said:


> Beautiful color! Like a mermaid



Thank you so much! I knew I wanted to strass them because of the right shoe on the heal is damaged. Although in real life you can barely tell it's damaged. I like the bling though


----------



## urasia

mademoiselle.bd said:


> It didn't take very long actually, maybe a week or so?  I just ordered the remaining crystals for my pigalle but gutted as I won't have time to work on it until sometime next year :cry:, you'll probably get yours done before me!



Thank you yet again haha, so hopefully it won't take too long.

I'm sure once yours are done it will be well worth the wait!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Missy1726 said:


> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



love it! What color are you using?


----------



## Missy1726

dirtyaddiction said:


> love it! What color are you using?



thank you so much! i'm using Blue Zircon


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ladiesssss, double check your rhinestones from dreamtime creations! I bought several 1440 packs of rhinestones from them about a month ago and was just about to use them when I realized the "swarovski" crystals they sent me were actually preciosa! 

They sent me several packs of 1440 rhinestones taped closed (because they've been previously opened) and to my dismay I realized that they jipped me! Swarovski rhinestones have a silver back whereas preciosa has a mirrored back. Seriously angry.


----------



## rock_girl

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



I love the color!  Cannot wait to see mod pics.


----------



## 05_sincere

I need help I wanted to order ringed crystals and they only come is the following sizes 
16ss. 24ss and 30ss
For the ladies who have strassed with these how many of each did you purchase estimated. I wear a size 37 and want to order gold rimmed with crystal for a pair of delics.


----------



## beagly911

Missy1726 said:


> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



Wow, they are looking great!!  I can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> ladiesssss, double check your rhinestones from dreamtime creations! I bought several 1440 packs of rhinestones from them about a month ago and was just about to use them when I realized the "swarovski" crystals they sent me were actually preciosa!
> 
> They sent me several packs of 1440 rhinestones taped closed (because they've been previously opened) and to my dismay I realized that they jipped me! Swarovski rhinestones have a silver back whereas preciosa has a mirrored back. Seriously angry.



Dirty, are those DIY strassed Chanels you have in your profile pic? They look so sparkly! Do you have any bigger pics?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> Dirty, are those DIY strassed Chanels you have in your profile pic? They look so sparkly! Do you have any bigger pics?



LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



Holy :censor:! They look amazing! Can any Chanel bag material be strassed?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> Holy :censor:! They look amazing! Can any Chanel bag material be strassed?



definitely!


----------



## _simplify

Call me crazy, but I have gone through all 424 pages of this thread and I am just blown away by all of you ladies' skills!

Now I have the desire to try my hand at strassing, but I doubt I would be good at it. I'm not very crafty at all. Lol.

I'll continue to lurk until I get the guts to try it out on a cheap pair of shoes and maybe closer to my wedding next year, I'll actually try this out on a pair of CLs.


----------



## Jullieq

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



This is such a gorgeous colour! I can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## urasia

Hi again ladies, just realized in my hurried excitement that I had ordered the unfoiled version of the below crystals;

ss16 2 gross ( 2028 ) 288 pcs

All the others are foiled, so that's 288 unfoiled out of approx 10000 crystals.

Do you think this will affect the sparkle/look of the final result?

Btw they are swarovski volcano crystals.

TIA


----------



## Missy1726

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



omg so much bliiiiing


----------



## starr_shenell

Missy1726 said:


> My progress, I think i'm only going to do the heals and the lower platform. Took  a lot more crystals than I expected! I had to order more for my other heal and I will probably have to order more for the lower platform. I like the results so far. (Time between 3-4 hours) I choose small Crystals haha



I love the color!


----------



## loveglitzer

Hi dirty ... no words, really! So beautiful and very special - have never seen strassed Chanelbags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



I D.I.E!!!!  You've outdone yourself with the Chanel bags Dirty...show stoppers to be sure.


----------



## 05_sincere

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



OMFG they are amazing Dirty


----------



## poppyseed

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



This is just beyond words amazing!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Missy1726 said:


> omg so much bliiiiing



haha yesssss 



loveglitzer said:


> Hi dirty ... no words, really! So beautiful and very special - have never seen strassed Chanelbags. Thanks for sharing.



Chanel has a couple strassed bags out but they retail from $7000 to $18000 



rock_girl said:


> I D.I.E!!!!  You've outdone yourself with the Chanel bags Dirty...show stoppers to be sure.



Thank you, definitely my best work yet! 



05_sincere said:


> OMFG they are amazing Dirty



thank you 



poppyseed said:


> This is just beyond words amazing!



thanks poppyseed


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> haha yesssss
> 
> Chanel has a couple strassed bags out but they retail from $7000 to $18000
> 
> Thank you, definitely my best work yet!
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dirty,
> 
> Oh - that is why I didn´t know them. They are totally out of my league   ... and they are way to nice to be worn ... Looks like a million !!! Love all your work.


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



Girl you are in fire! Those rock....!!


----------



## QTbebe

I was wondering if a few crystals fall off while wearing on the strassed louboutins?


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> ladiesssss, double check your rhinestones from dreamtime creations! I bought several 1440 packs of rhinestones from them about a month ago and was just about to use them when I realized the "swarovski" crystals they sent me were actually preciosa!
> 
> They sent me several packs of 1440 rhinestones taped closed (because they've been previously opened) and to my dismay I realized that they jipped me! Swarovski rhinestones have a silver back whereas preciosa has a mirrored back. Seriously angry.



That's awful!   Thanks for the heads up, I'm waiting for my shipment from DC soon...  Will they refund you?


----------



## Dessye

QTbebe said:


> I was wondering if a few crystals fall off while wearing on the strassed louboutins?



I've worn once of my DIY strassed shoes once and yes a few crystals did fall off but nothing noticeable and nothing I can't fix in a jiffy


----------



## TheDivaDentist

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!


Dirty,  can you share your process of strassing your Chanel bags and the sizes of crystals that you used?  I'm also curious if you have any before and after photos of these bags?  They're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

I found a cheap (around $35) pair of silver CL flats on evil bay. They are scratched and worn, but I think they will still be good after a bit of TLC.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Now I'm thinking glitter (to me they are too beat up for the effort and expense of strassing). I'm thinking either nude/rose gold or recreating the CL multi glitter...What do you think?
here are my choices of gold glitter:
rose gold





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sand gold





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The downside of gold option is I'd have to get gold dye and dye them (I have silver dye already). The downside of multi glitter is I might end up having to buy more different coloured glitters. Neither are a big deal really!
What would you do?


----------



## Chakern

Did the same as you ... Found a pair of worn flats and my idea is to strass them but I havent received them yet. Will take a look and make up my mind when they arrive. Havent strassed before so I'll migth need a lot of advice from you girls :0)

I think both glitter colour are beautiful, so guess it's up to your skin tone and clothes :0)


----------



## poppyseed

Chakern said:


> Did the same as you ... Found a pair of worn flats and my idea is to strass them but I havent received them yet. Will take a look and make up my mind when they arrive. Havent strassed before so I'll migth need a lot of advice from you girls :0)
> 
> I think both glitter colour are beautiful, so guess it's up to your skin tone and clothes :0)



I haven't received mine either, but I am not very patient waiting
What material / colour are yours?


----------



## katran26

Dessye said:


> I've worn once of my DIY strassed shoes once and yes a few crystals did fall off but nothing noticeable and nothing I can't fix in a jiffy



ITA - usually it's like one or two depending on wear, but it's a quick fix


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:


> I found a cheap (around $35) pair of silver CL flats on evil bay. They are scratched and worn, but I think they will still be good after a bit of TLC.
> 
> Now I'm thinking glitter (to me they are too beat up for the effort and expense of strassing). I'm thinking either nude/rose gold or recreating the CL multi glitter...What do you think?
> 
> The downside of gold option is I'd have to get gold dye and dye them (I have silver dye already). The downside of multi glitter is I might end up having to buy more different coloured glitters. Neither are a big deal really!
> What would you do?



I think you should go with the rose gold glitter on a light pink pearlescent base.


----------



## Chakern

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I haven't received mine either, but I am not very patient waiting
> What material / colour are yours?



Just payed mine today .... and no patience here as well ;0)
Mine soon to be are pink suede :0)


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> I think you should go with the rose gold glitter on a light pink pearlescent base.



Thank you, you are right, no need for gold base, it could be overpowering. I will look at what dyes are available, I'm in the UK, so Tarago is my best bet. The other brand (can't remember the name) everyone uses here is not available here unfortunately.


----------



## poppyseed

Chakern said:


> Just payed mine today .... and no patience here as well ;0)
> Mine soon to be are pink suede :0)



Haha, mine are coming from USA and I'm in the UK, so I imagine I will need lot of patience... Hopefully I get to  do them during Christmas holidays.
So do you know yet what colour stones? Pink? Or a change of colour?


----------



## Chakern

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Haha, mine are coming from USA and I'm in the UK, so I imagine I will need lot of patience... Hopefully I get to  do them during Christmas holidays.
> So do you know yet what colour stones? Pink? Or a change of colour?



You will have to focus on something else... New shoes maybe ;0)

Havent thougth of colour yet.. Guess I'll have a look when they arrive and decide from there. I'm on unknown territory you know ;0)


----------



## mularice

I have read through all 425 pages. I am now totally convinced to start a DIY project.

I am contemplating Jet strass on a pair of Decollete 868 in Black Jazz or if I am lucky and get a good deal possibly a VP nude but it will be patent, not sure what crystal colour to use but I will be lurking a bit more and possibly visiting the old DIY thread for more pictures and ideas!


----------



## joboca

Hi ladies! I haven't posted much, but I stalk frequently and this thread was my inspiration for my wedding shoes. This was not an easy project, but I'm so happy with them! Hope you like! Attached is the YouTube video link! It shows them off so much better!

http://youtu.be/K08sQB-W5HI


----------



## joboca

Annnnd I'm not quite sure why you are only able to view an unfinished picture! They're all finished and beautiful!


----------



## Missy1726

joboca said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted much, but I stalk frequently and this thread was my inspiration for my wedding shoes. This was not an easy project, but I'm so happy with them! Hope you like! Attached is the YouTube video link! It shows them off so much better!
> 
> http://youtu.be/K08sQB-W5HI




these are so pretty!!!!


----------



## Missy1726

Here are my finished shoes for now. I might go back in and do the platform later.


----------



## rock_girl

joboca said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted much, but I stalk frequently and this thread was my inspiration for my wedding shoes. This was not an easy project, but I'm so happy with them! Hope you like!





Missy1726 said:


> Here are my finished shoes for now. I might go back in and do the platform later.



Great job ladies!  Both pairs look lovely.


----------



## katran26

Missy1726 said:


> Here are my finished shoes for now. I might go back in and do the platform later.



omg Fabulous job!!! congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

Missy1726 said:


> Here are my finished shoes for now. I might go back in and do the platform later.


Oh they turned out great!!  Great job!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

joboca said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted much, but I stalk frequently and this thread was my inspiration for my wedding shoes. This was not an easy project, but I'm so happy with them! Hope you like! Attached is the YouTube video link! It shows them off so much better!
> 
> http://youtu.be/K08sQB-W5HI


Those are very neat!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Missy1726 said:


> Here are my finished shoes for now. I might go back in and do the platform later.



Really nice!!


----------



## _simplify

Has anyone tried the air blue opal? They look beautiful but from what I've found through the thread the opals are too opaque and don't sparkle as much as the clearer crystals.

Also would a soft light blue be a good base for crystal moonlight? Or just silver? I'm trying to figure out combinations for a pair of beige Madame Claudes I have coming to me that need some love before they can be worn (as soon as I get them I'll post pics). I love crystal AB but they lean a bit too pink for my liking.


----------



## Missy1726

Thank you ladies! I'm super happy at how these turned out!


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for some time and am now planning to begin my first       (Test) DIY project with crystals. So I have a used pair of older Bow Bows purchased from eBay. They're at the cobbler's now getting vibram soles. I have volcano crystals. Do you think the shoes will look okay if only the heels are strassed???? Has anyone strassed bows too? Opinions please...thanks!


----------



## cdinh87

ALL 2028's on sale at 20% off through 12/31/12 on DreamtimeCreations.com 

coupon code "2028SALE"


----------



## LV&Evie

butterfij said:


> The only shoes I dont think you can strass are exotic skins like snake. I would pick a suede shoe to strass as you have less crystal loss as the slight uneven surface grips better and the glue is absorbed into to fabric. Have you got a colour in mind? I think if I were getting married I would choose moonlight crystals.
> Here is what it looks like with flash and during the day http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/06/red-white-and-blue-strass/moonlight4/
> And this one is in lower lighting without flash http://www.redsolesreborn.com/blog/2012/06/red-white-and-blue-strass/moonlight5/
> I love the subtle blue tones it emits




Just popping out to un-lurk for a moment...

I have to say a big THANK YOU to butterfij for posting the links to the shoes strassed in Moonlight.   I passed over that color on the chart at first, but after seeing those shoes as compared to the Crystal AB, I am SOLD.   I  just purchased a pair of yo-yos on the bay to DIY-up for my wedding.... and I'll do the heels in Moonlight strass.


----------



## _simplify

LV&Evie said:


> Just popping out to un-lurk for a moment...
> 
> I have to say a big THANK YOU to butterfij for posting the links to the shoes strassed in Moonlight.   I passed over that color on the chart at first, but after seeing those shoes as compared to the Crystal AB, I am SOLD.   I  just purchased a pair of yo-yos on the bay to DIY-up for my wedding.... and I'll do the heels in Moonlight strass.



I totally agree. These are absolutely beautiful! I'm wondering what base color you need to use for the Moonlight though...


----------



## LV&Evie

I would think Moonlight would look good with a white or pale pale silver/platinum base.  I think it would also depend on the overall "look" that people would want to achive, and what colors in the ab crystal moonlight they'd want to pick up on.  I love the subtle hints of blues in the moonlight crystal, that can be my "something blue", my only hesitancy is the shade of yellow I see in it.      I think I'll be using an pale opalescent white base... still doing my research on leather dyes, but I want something rather pearly to go with the detail on my dress.


----------



## Jullieq

Does anyone know if the poseidon louboutin can be strassed over?


----------



## Christchrist

Jullieq said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the poseidon louboutin can be strassed over?



I don't think that will work out well


----------



## cdworkin

_simplify said:


> Has anyone tried the air blue opal? They look beautiful but from what I've found through the thread the opals are too opaque and don't sparkle as much as the clearer crystals.
> 
> Also would a soft light blue be a good base for crystal moonlight? Or just silver? I'm trying to figure out combinations for a pair of beige Madame Claudes I have coming to me that need some love before they can be worn (as soon as I get them I'll post pics). I love crystal AB but they lean a bit too pink for my liking.



I LOVE the crystal moonlight... I did them over nude and it was gorgeous.  I think they would work well over light blue as well... they have a slight blue flash to them.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cdinh87 said:


> ALL 2028's on sale at 20% off through 12/31/12 on DreamtimeCreations.com
> 
> coupon code "2028SALE"



The discount is only during that day?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

joboca said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted much, but I stalk frequently and this thread was my inspiration for my wedding shoes. This was not an easy project, but I'm so happy with them! Hope you like! Attached is the YouTube video link! It shows them off so much better!
> 
> http://youtu.be/K08sQB-W5HI



Great Job!


----------



## butterfij

Yeah I think so. On the email I got it said through 12-12-2012


----------



## butterfij

LV&Evie said:
			
		

> Just popping out to un-lurk for a moment...
> 
> I have to say a big THANK YOU to butterfij for posting the links to the shoes strassed in Moonlight.   I passed over that color on the chart at first, but after seeing those shoes as compared to the Crystal AB, I am SOLD.   I  just purchased a pair of yo-yos on the bay to DIY-up for my wedding.... and I'll do the heels in Moonlight strass.



Glad I could help. Just make sure you show us the finished product, I can't get enough of strass


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

butterfij said:


> Yeah I think so. On the email I got it said through 12-12-2012



Thanks for the info


----------



## cdinh87

CRISPEDROSA said:


> The discount is only during that day?


My email says good til 12/31/2012


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cdinh87 said:


> My email says good til 12/31/2012



Thanks! In think i will order a few items


----------



## LV&Evie

butterfij said:


> Glad I could help. Just make sure you show us the finished product, I can't get enough of strass



Oh yeah!  This is my big DIY project for my wedding, as I can't find any shoes that I like...  It will involve repainting the leather, either adding lace or feathers for texture, and then strass.   Can't wait to get started!!


----------



## Louise26

Hi ladies!! Looking for some advice. I just bought a pair of BNIB denim Very Prive 120s from the bay! I've been a CL lover for some time and strass is lacking in my collection. Very Prive is my favorite style and I'm over the moon that I scored a great pair.

I want to do these in volcano crystals... Does anyone have experience strassing denim? I'm slightly nervous that I've gotten myself in over my head on this one.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Louise26

Chakern said:


> Did the same as you ... Found a pair of worn flats and my idea is to strass them but I havent received them yet. Will take a look and make up my mind when they arrive. *Havent strassed before so I'll migth need a lot of advice from you girls* :0)
> 
> I think both glitter colour are beautiful, so guess it's up to your skin tone and clothes :0)



Uhmmm you and me both!! I am having a heart attack that I might screw these up. Mine are on the way -- denim very prives that I want to strass with volcano.

Send tips as you discover them! haha


----------



## rock_girl

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Hi ladies!! Looking for some advice. I just bought a pair of BNIB denim Very Prive 120s from the bay! I've been a CL lover for some time and strass is lacking in my collection. Very Prive is my favorite style and I'm over the moon that I scored a great pair.
> 
> I want to do these in volcano crystals... Does anyone have experience strassing denim? I'm slightly nervous that I've gotten myself in over my head on this one.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



I haven't strassed denim, but I imagine it would be similar to strassing satin.   Several ladies here have strassed satin shoes, so you might do a search on "satin" to see if you can uncover any pointers.  Hope this helps!


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!


----------



## jmaemonte

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



I'm drooling! I need to get a pair done. I keep forgetting to buy the shoes though


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that i just finished. These are so incredibly amazing irl!!! My heart skips a beat everytime i see them!



wow.


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



Wow!  These are wonderful!


----------



## rock_girl

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!


----------



## butterfij

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



They are absolutely stunning


----------



## LV&Evie

*evanescent*:  oh my god those are stunning!  I could just stare at them all day long!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



great job! These are fab


----------



## evanescent

jmaemonte said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!





Christchrist said:


> I'm drooling! I need to get a pair done. I keep forgetting to buy the shoes though





hermosa_vogue said:


> wow.





fumi said:


> Wow! These are wonderful!





rock_girl said:


>





butterfij said:


> They are absolutely stunning





LV&Evie said:


> *evanescent*:  oh my god those are stunning!  I could just stare at them all day long!!





dirtyaddiction said:


> great job! These are fab



 so much ladies!!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



SO BEAUTIFUL .... SO STUNNING, Thank you for sharing


----------



## evanescent

loveglitzer said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL .... SO STUNNING, Thank you for sharing



Thank you!!


----------



## Dimple

Beautiful eva!!

Does anyone know what colour these crystals are, what colour to paint the base and how large the pyramid studs are in terms of measurements?

http://cdn3.khloekcdn.celebuzz.com/...stian-Louboutin-Heels-On-X-Factor-580x580.jpg


----------



## Christchrist

Dimple said:
			
		

> Beautiful eva!!
> 
> Does anyone know what colour these crystals are, what colour to paint the base and how large the pyramid studs are in terms of measurements?
> 
> http://cdn3.khloekcdn.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Khloe-Kardashian-Glitter-Spiked-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-On-X-Factor-580x580.jpg



Volcano crystals and that's all I got lol


----------



## butterfij

Dimple said:


> Beautiful eva!!
> 
> Does anyone know what colour these crystals are, what colour to paint the base and how large the pyramid studs are in terms of measurements?
> 
> http://cdn3.khloekcdn.celebuzz.com/...stian-Louboutin-Heels-On-X-Factor-580x580.jpg



The base colour is purple. Im not sure about the size of the spikes but I know BoriquaNina and Oakenfoldgodess have done some projects with spikes so maybe you should pm them and ask for advise


----------



## Dimple

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Dessye

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!


----------



## katran26

^ Those are GORGEOUS!! what a lovely job


----------



## Missy1726

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!




these are absolutely amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



How many crystals have you used?

Great Job!!


----------



## evanescent

Dimple said:


> Beautiful eva!!
> 
> Does anyone know what colour these crystals are, what colour to paint the base and how large the pyramid studs are in terms of measurements?
> 
> http://cdn3.khloekcdn.celebuzz.com/...stian-Louboutin-Heels-On-X-Factor-580x580.jpg





Dessye said:


>





katran26 said:


> ^ Those are GORGEOUS!! what a lovely job





Missy1726 said:


> these are absolutely amazing!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> How many crystals have you used?
> 
> Great Job!!



Thank you so much ladies!!  

*CRISPEDROSA* - too damn much!! Here are the total number of crystals I ordered (I ran out of crystals several times as I underestimated the number I needed!):

5 - 10GR
7 - 15GR
9 - 20GR
12 - 15GR
16 - 10GR
20 - 2GR

So a total of 10,368 crystals. I placed every crystal as close as possible next to each other, there are almost no spaces between them. I'm almost put off strassing any more Lady Peeps! It felt like it was never ending, but I do love how these turned out. I would really love to do a pair of Biancas next. 

*Dimple* - CC is right, those are volcano crystals. Can't help you with the spikes and studs though..


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses 

First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha. 






Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Wow, this has to be hands-down, my favourite strassing job of all time!!

Well done dirty!!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.


That's amazing work! I would love to see more pictures of the second pair!


----------



## urasia

Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!

Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.

I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



The fade strass looks so unique!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

urasia said:


> Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.
> 
> I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!



Wow I've never thought of volcano strassing on black.  Keen to see the finished product


----------



## sally.m

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Wow, thats the first time i have ever seen a graduated stass, it look beautiful!


----------



## sally.m

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share a pair that I just finished. These are so incredibly amazing IRL!!! My heart skips a beat everytime I see them!



One word......AMAZEBALLS!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

urasia said:


> Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.
> 
> I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!


Looks amazing!


----------



## evanescent

sally.m said:


> One word......AMAZEBALLS!!



Thank you!! 



urasia said:


> Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.
> 
> I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!



They are looking great so far!! Love Volcano so much.



dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Amazing as always dirty!!! Esp the ombre strass!


----------



## Nolia

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



DIRTY, the ombre one is incredible!! Is that a VP!?


----------



## katran26

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Oh wow!! I really love both!!! the ombre is amazing - I'm thinking of copying you for my next project!! 

and I love the rainbow too - how did you pick those specific colors, vs. say pastels, or something else?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow, this has to be hands-down, my favourite strassing job of all time!!
> 
> Well done dirty!!!



Thanks Hermosa 



ShopaholicPiggy said:


> That's amazing work! I would love to see more pictures of the second pair!



Thanks! I've attached another picture to this post 



fumi said:


> The fade strass looks so unique!



Thank you fumi 



sally.m said:


> Wow, thats the first time i have ever seen a graduated stass, it look beautiful!



Thanks Sally



evanescent said:


> Amazing as always dirty!!! Esp the ombre strass!



Thank you dear 



Nolia said:


> DIRTY, the ombre one is incredible!! Is that a VP!?



Thanks! Yes it is 



katran26 said:


> Oh wow!! I really love both!!! the ombre is amazing - I'm thinking of copying you for my next project!!
> 
> and I love the rainbow too - how did you pick those specific colors, vs. say pastels, or something else?



Thanks  I got the idea after looking at soo many fade strass laptops. As for colors, these were strassed for a friend of mine and she told me which colors she wanted to use.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ooops wrong image


----------



## QTbebe

this thread is amazing, it makes me want to stress every pair of shoes I own... I just have to get the motivation to get started on one...

I want to ask a question, I always wear my declic (peacock blue) and filo (fuxia) as a casual shoe, if I were to strass it in a valcano or same color as the shoe... would it become too flashy/formal and I wouldn't be able to wear it casually, say to lunch or shopping?


----------



## Dessye

*Dirty*, you are the strass goddess!!!!! :worthy::worthy::worthy:  In the near future, I will attempt a degrade strass too


----------



## Dessye

*evanescent*, your sapphire AB strass LPs are out of this world!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.


OMG! Flawless as always


----------



## rock_girl

urasia said:


> Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.
> 
> I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!



Your shoes are coming along quite nicely...can't wait to see the finished product!  Your "helper" is too cute!


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Shut the front door...*FADE* strass!  Hands down my favorite strass job to date.  You are one talented lady!!!


----------



## urasia

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow I've never thought of volcano strassing on black.  Keen to see the finished product



It was actually butterfij's suggestion on this thread to strass volcano over black and I'm so glad I did as I'm very happy with the effect, it looks classier than over metallic to me. The shoes were originally beige colored so I had to paint them black first.


----------



## urasia

evanescent said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are looking great so far!! Love Volcano so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always dirty!!! Esp the ombre strass!






Thanks!!! Yours look incredible!!! I'll be happy if mine turn out half as good!


----------



## urasia

rock_girl said:


> Your shoes are coming along quite nicely...can't wait to see the finished product!  Your "helper" is too cute!



Thanks! Haha except her idea of "helping" is to walk through the crystals and track them around the carpet


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wahoooo

Finished my 2nd DIY on my lace ballet flats! Next up will be my volcano peep toes! 
You can tell its an older style because of the shape of the toe cap, or atleast I think so. But I love the lace detailing. 
I also repainted the sole with that red paint from Home Depot I read about on this thread ages ago. The sole looks so much better!


----------



## teachgirl789

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Wahoooo
> 
> Finished my 2nd DIY on my lace ballet flats! Next up will be my volcano peep toes!
> You can tell its an older style because of the shape of the toe cap, or atleast I think so. But I love the lace detailing.
> I also repainted the sole with that red paint from Home Depot I read about on this thread ages ago. The sole looks so much better!



I love those! They look very unique. Good job!!!


----------



## bitchychinky

*dirty* your fade strass is incredible!  Total work of art


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Hi girls! I have been stalking this thread for a while and I'm just blown away by everyone's strassing! Everything looks so divine! Does everyone strass previously used shoes? Or has anyone ever stressed new shoes?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> *Dirty*, you are the strass goddess!!!!! :worthy::worthy:  In the near future, I will attempt a degrade strass too



Thanks Dessye, you should totes do a fade strass pair! 



CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> OMG! Flawless as always





rock_girl said:


> Shut the front door...*FADE* strass!  Hands down my favorite strass job to date. You are one talented lady!!!





*****ychinky said:


> *dirty* your fade strass is incredible!  Total work of art



thank youuuu


----------



## dirtyaddiction

yakusoku.af said:


> Wahoooo
> 
> Finished my 2nd DIY on my lace ballet flats! Next up will be my volcano peep toes!
> You can tell its an older style because of the shape of the toe cap, or atleast I think so. But I love the lace detailing.
> I also repainted the sole with that red paint from Home Depot I read about on this thread ages ago. The sole looks so much better!



these are fabulous! I love the contrast of strass and lace



CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Hi girls! I have been stalking this thread for a while and I'm just blown away by everyone's strassing! Everything looks so divine! Does everyone strass previously used shoes? Or has anyone ever stressed new shoes?



yes, but I suggest strassing a broken in pair so there is less crystal loss


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Wahoooo
> 
> Finished my 2nd DIY on my lace ballet flats! Next up will be my volcano peep toes!
> You can tell its an older style because of the shape of the toe cap, or atleast I think so. But I love the lace detailing.
> I also repainted the sole with that red paint from Home Depot I read about on this thread ages ago. The sole looks so much better!



Oooohlala so pretty! Great job


----------



## zzarazza

OMG, ladies, those gradient pumps are simply TDF. Incredible job!


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Hello Dirty ... this IS STUNNING. I have never seen such a beautiful fade and would love to have those  ... could you tell us which colors you used.


And to YOU and EVERYBODY:

Merry Christmas ... have a great time with all your loved ones and enjoy this special  time of the year. Have a great party into the new year 2013 ... and lots of stunning project ideas for your future cl´s strasssing :xtree:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.




oh my that ombre is amazing!! have you ever done a laptop? would the glue vary from what you would use on a shoe? i've always wanted to do mine as a DIY project.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Hello Dirty ... this IS STUNNING. I have never seen such a beautiful fade and would love to have those  ... could you tell us which colors you used.
> 
> 
> And to YOU and EVERYBODY:
> 
> Merry Christmas ... have a great time with all your loved ones and enjoy this special  time of the year. Have a great party into the new year 2013 ... and lots of stunning project ideas for your future cl´s strasssing :xtree:



Thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! 

I used jet, jet hematite, black diamond and, crystal 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> oh my that ombre is amazing!! have you ever done a laptop? would the glue vary from what you would use on a shoe? i've always wanted to do mine as a DIY project.



Yep! I strassed my laptop and ipad, you can use the same glue you use on shoes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image



*WOW!! DirtyA, these are very original, gorgeous! Great job as always!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, what is the best website to buy the stones?


----------



## Mi_Lan

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.




Amazing!!!!! Especialy the omber pair!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image



OMG!! You did an amazing job!!
You are very talented!! Well done!


----------



## ainsleykarl

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is having a great holiday 

Time to order crystals for my CL slingbacks (with the prive style platform- sorry I don't know all my names!)

I am planning to order:
5ss - 20 gross
7ss- 12 gross
9ss- 10 gross
16ss- 5 gross
20ss- 2 gross. 

My main question is 2058 vs 2028. 
From dreamtime the 2058 will be $320 plus tax
From firemountain gems the 2028 will be $247 plus tax.

Is the 2058 really worth it in your opinion? I already paid about 300$ for the shoes including my cobblers fees, so saving around 75$ would be great. 

These are for my wedding so I know I want them perfect but I'm trying to decide whats super important and what isn't  

Happy Holidays!! Thanks!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ainsleykarl said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is having a great holiday
> 
> Time to order crystals for my CL slingbacks (with the prive style platform- sorry I don't know all my names!)
> 
> I am planning to order:
> 5ss - 20 gross
> 7ss- 12 gross
> 9ss- 10 gross
> 16ss- 5 gross
> 20ss- 2 gross.
> 
> My main question is 2058 vs 2028.
> From dreamtime the 2058 will be $320 plus tax
> From firemountain gems the 2028 will be $247 plus tax.
> 
> Is the 2058 really worth it in your opinion? I already paid about 300$ for the shoes including my cobblers fees, so saving around 75$ would be great.
> 
> These are for my wedding so I know I want them perfect but I'm trying to decide whats super important and what isn't
> 
> Happy Holidays!! Thanks!



Save your money and go with the 2028s. The only difference between the two is the pointy-ness.


----------



## TheDivaDentist

evanescent said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!
> 
> *CRISPEDROSA* - too damn much!! Here are the total number of crystals I ordered (I ran out of crystals several times as I underestimated the number I needed!):
> 
> 5 - 10GR
> 7 - 15GR
> 9 - 20GR
> 12 - 15GR
> 16 - 10GR
> 20 - 2GR
> 
> So a total of 10,368 crystals. I placed every crystal as close as possible next to each other, there are almost no spaces between them. I'm almost put off strassing any more Lady Peeps! It felt like it was never ending, but I do love how these turned out. I would really love to do a pair of Biancas next.
> 
> *Dimple* - CC is right, those are volcano crystals. Can't help you with the spikes and studs though..


Evanescent, did you use Aquamarine 2028 crystals for your Lady Peeps? They look great!


----------



## TheDivaDentist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, what is the best website to buy the stones?


I see that a lot of people purchase stones from Dreamtime Creations.


----------



## TheDivaDentist

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm so incredibly proud of how these turned out and just had to share!!!
> I strass a LOT and try not to share all of my projects but sometimes I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry the photos are so large.
> 
> Oh and the color: Aquamarine AB


These look great for "something blue" for a wedding!


----------



## Greta_V

Oh, you guys are soooo talented!!! 
I got really inspired now and even thought I could probably save my almost ruined pair of Metalipps! 
However my MAIN CONCERN is: Do you think it is reasonable to try to strass over suede? What glue is better to use on it?
My Africa Grey suede Metalipps took an alcohol shower 3 times at a club (never in my life am I wearing my CLs to a freaking night club like Avalon again! ullhair: )
I never really thought about it as serious as now - the suede is messed up (no matter how I tried to clean it) so... why not just strass it?.. Do you think it's a good idea? What color would you suggest? 
I am a total noob here, so please help me, I will really appreciate ANY advice!!! 

PS I thought about Meridian Blue... which would make the Metalipps look something like this (sorry for the crappy Paint edit - I was in a hurry))) http://i.imgur.com/UjV6g.jpg
Or maybe you have better ideas?

THANK YOU!


----------



## mularice

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Oh, you guys are soooo talented!!!
> I got really inspired now and even thought I could probably save my almost ruined pair of Metalipps!
> However my MAIN CONCERN is: Do you think it is reasonable to try to strass over suede? What glue is better to use on it?
> My Africa Grey suede Metalipps took an alcohol shower 3 times at a club (never in my life am I wearing my CLs to a freaking night club like Avalon again! ullhair: )
> I never really thought about it as serious as now - the suede is messed up (no matter how I tried to clean it) so... why not just strass it?.. Do you think it's a good idea? What color would you suggest?
> I am a total noob here, so please help me, I will really appreciate ANY advice!!!
> 
> PS I thought about Meridian Blue... which would make the Metalipps look something like this (sorry for the crappy Paint edit - I was in a hurry))) http://i.imgur.com/UjV6g.jpg
> Or maybe you have better ideas?
> 
> THANK YOU!



Apparently suede is one of the best fabrics to strass. The glue sticks well to it as it has some texture.


----------



## Greta_V

mularice said:


> Apparently suede is one of the best fabrics to strass. The glue sticks well to it as it has some texture.



Thank you so much! My shoes have a second chance! Yayyy!!!


----------



## Greta_V

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image



Oh.My.God! Isn't that BEAUTIFUL!!!  
Damn, why don't you just go and work for Monsieur Louboutin himself?.. So that he could hook you up with some free pairs


----------



## Dianabanana12

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOLLL yes  Took forever but definitely worth it!



OMG i have been wanting to do this.... I can imagine it took a long *** time LOL did u use different sizes? I think real chanel strass is only 1 or 2 big sizes right. What kind of material did u use, were they originally lamb?


----------



## KSGirl

I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!

Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)

Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.

Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.

Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!

Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.

I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass 

Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.


----------



## blairxoxo

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image



wow this is amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

KSGirl said:
			
		

> I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!
> 
> Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)
> 
> Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.
> 
> Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.
> 
> Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!
> 
> Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.
> 
> I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass
> 
> Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.



Wow. Nice work


----------



## rock_girl

KSGirl said:


> I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!
> 
> Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)
> 
> Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.
> 
> Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.
> 
> Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!
> 
> Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.
> 
> I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass
> 
> Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.



Fabulous jobs!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

KSGirl said:
			
		

> I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!
> 
> Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)
> 
> Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.
> 
> Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.
> 
> Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!
> 
> Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.
> 
> I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass
> 
> Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.



Great job on all of them. I love the blue flats


----------



## linakpl

You guys are such inspiration! I'm tempted to try this. I found a super cheap pair of CLs on eBay that fit. Do you think strassing hold up well on a wood heel?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Greta_V said:


> Oh.My.God! Isn't that BEAUTIFUL!!!
> Damn, why don't you just go and work for Monsieur Louboutin himself?.. So that he could hook you up with some free pairs



Thank you Greta 



Dianabanana12 said:


> OMG i have been wanting to do this.... I can imagine it took a long *** time LOL did u use different sizes? I think real chanel strass is only 1 or 2 big sizes right. What kind of material did u use, were they originally lamb?



Hey, yes, these are lamb skin flaps and I used 5 different sizes of rhinestones  



blairxoxo said:


> wow this is amazing!



Thank you


----------



## dirtyaddiction

KSGirl said:


> I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!
> 
> Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)
> 
> Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.
> 
> Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.
> 
> Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!
> 
> Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.
> 
> I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass
> 
> Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.



 These are all tdf gorgeous! Loving all the colors, great job!


----------



## Dianabanana12

dirtyaddiction said:


> Thank you Greta
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, yes, these are lamb skin flaps and I used 5 different sizes of rhinestones
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you





Just wondering, for the GHW one on the left, what was the base color and what color stone did you use. Its so prettttyyyyyy. I want to strass a CL pair that color


----------



## ayobeckah

Ok here's a question, does anyone think it would be possible to dye a pair of light purple sigorneys  black? I've been longing for a pair and they've popped up do you think it's worth the risk?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, for the GHW one on the left, what was the base color and what color stone did you use. Its so prettttyyyyyy. I want to strass a CL pair that color



That one was gold to begin with and it's strassed in Golden Shadow


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> Ok here's a question, does anyone think it would be possible to dye a pair of light purple sigorneys  black? I've been longing for a pair and they've popped up do you think it's worth the risk?



IMO it'll be hard but it's possible. You'd have to paint them though. I would take them to a cobbler and have it done professionally


----------



## cdinh87

I got this in an email today..:

"Swarovski has just announced that due to the increase costs of raw materials and labor, Swarovski will be raising their prices by 2.5% effective February 4th, 2013."

If you need to stock up, I would do so soon!


----------



## Greta_V

cdinh87 said:


> I got this in an email today..:
> 
> "Swarovski has just announced that due to the increase costs of raw materials and labor, Swarovski will be raising their prices by 2.5% effective February 4th, 2013."
> 
> If you need to stock up, I would do so soon!



Oh, wow... thanks for sharing!


----------



## 318Platinum

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> I got this in an email today..:
> 
> "Swarovski has just announced that due to the increase costs of raw materials and labor, Swarovski will be raising their prices by 2.5% effective February 4th, 2013."
> 
> If you need to stock up, I would do so soon!



This is really good to know!!! It's a shame that the cost will be so high before I even get a chance to strass anything!! Definitely need to get some crystals really soon now with this info!! Thanks for the intel! ;-D


----------



## ayobeckah

Does anyone know where I should order the crystals now ??


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I should order the crystals now ??



Therhinestoneshop.com


----------



## ayobeckah

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Therhinestoneshop.com



Thank you !


----------



## lcabral1983

My first strass project (in preparation for my Louboutin project next). I'm thinking about strassing pink patent Lady peeps in ombré rose AB to fuscia AB (like a gradient) or maybe start smaller and do Pink suede lady corset partially strassed (the back, heel, and maybe the first corset strap). the purse I used crystal AB in sizes ss30(only a few), ss18, mostly ss12, with ss9,6,5 to fill in all the holes. Should I go smaller on the shoes? I own a pair that were custom strassed beautifully from an eBay seller and the stones are much smaller all around (like mostly size 9, some size 12 and smaller. It must have taken a lifetime to do them so small. 

Any thoughts or opinions on colors or sizes of crystals for my CL project? Also for ordering the crystals, any advice on how many I might need of each size? Would be helpful. 

I've been ordering from dreamtimecreations.com, is there a cheaper site?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## martinaa

lcabral1983 said:


> My first strass project (in preparation for my Louboutin project next). I'm thinking about strassing pink patent Lady peeps in ombré rose AB to fuscia AB (like a gradient) or maybe start smaller and do Pink suede lady corset partially strassed (the back, heel, and maybe the first corset strap). the purse I used crystal AB in sizes ss30(only a few), ss18, mostly ss12, with ss9,6,5 to fill in all the holes. Should I go smaller on the shoes? I own a pair that were custom strassed beautifully from an eBay seller and the stones are much smaller all around (like mostly size 9, some size 12 and smaller. It must have taken a lifetime to do them so small.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on colors or sizes of crystals for my CL project? Also for ordering the crystals, any advice on how many I might need of each size? Would be helpful.
> 
> I've been ordering from dreamtimecreations.com, is there a cheaper site?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Great job! I like the bag!


----------



## bambolina

Gorgeous gorgeous jobs! This thread is always such an inspiration! Made me want to jump into my second strassing project which I've just started this week. 

My Pigalle got scuffed during a trip to NYC. Some spots were missing glitter so I used those for my project. 

In the process of taking them from Black Glitter Pigalle to painted with Lumière Halo Pink Gold and strassed with a mix of Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB crystals.


----------



## LavenderIce

bambolina said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous jobs! This thread is always such an inspiration! Made me want to jump into my second strassing project which I've just started this week.
> 
> My Pigalle got scuffed during a trip to NYC. Some spots were missing glitter so I used those for my project.
> 
> In the process of taking them from Black Glitter Pigalle to painted with Lumière Halo Pink Gold and strassed with a mix of Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB crystals.




Did you sand the old glitter off?  Can't wait to see the finished project.  I bet it will be done in time for the next NKOTB tour.


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Did you sand the old glitter off?  Can't wait to see the finished project.  I bet it will be done in time for the next NKOTB tour.



I sanded the glitter off as much as I could, the second picture is from that process.  
And I'm sure they'll be finished in time! lol (new album this year apparently?)


----------



## KSGirl

bambolina said:
			
		

> Gorgeous gorgeous jobs! This thread is always such an inspiration! Made me want to jump into my second strassing project which I've just started this week.
> 
> My Pigalle got scuffed during a trip to NYC. Some spots were missing glitter so I used those for my project.
> 
> In the process of taking them from Black Glitter Pigalle to painted with Lumière Halo Pink Gold and strassed with a mix of Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB crystals.



Oh my, these are gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambolina

KSGirl said:
			
		

> Oh my, these are gorgeous!!!!!!!!



Aww, thank you so much!!  
Now I don't know if I should strass the heel or leave it as is once I'm done strassing the top of the shoes. What do you ladies think?


----------



## KSGirl

bambolina said:
			
		

> Aww, thank you so much!!
> Now I don't know if I should strass the heel or leave it as is once I'm done strassing the top of the shoes. What do you ladies think?



Well, I'd strass the whole thing. But I have a bit of a sparkle addiction! 

Do it! They will be show stoppers!!!


----------



## MegsVC

Hi ladies,

I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.

Another pair of CLs specifically to strass is unfortunately totally out of the question until mid/late summer (saving for a house, getting car paid off, and my boyfriend wants to spend three or four weeks in the summer visiting his family) so I need to work with what I've got, or not do it. 

I bought the violette suede filo's with the intent to strass them as suede sounds like one of the best surfaces to work with, and they're a more casual shoe, which I like. I don't want the strass to be for special occasions only, I want to wear it with jeans and a tee at a movie.
But when I got them, the suede is so rich and lush, and the color is so beautiful, I'm not sure i could bring myself to paint/strass them...
My other pair is the cameo rose Bianca 140mms. 
A much sexier shoe, and I feel like I would reach for them even less if they were strassed. They're also patent, which sounds like it can be a bit of a pain to work with.
But, I'm not a big pink person, so they already seem a little out of place in my wardrobe, however it's such a beautiful color, again I'm not sure if I could bring myself to cover them!!

I want the ultimate princess shoe, so I've been thinking of crystal ab, moonlight, peach, something soft and neutral but with a ton of sparkle. 

Any suggestions/ideas ladies? 
Much appreciated!


----------



## bambolina

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
> This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
> Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.
> 
> Another pair of CLs specifically to strass is unfortunately totally out of the question until mid/late summer (saving for a house, getting car paid off, and my boyfriend wants to spend three or four weeks in the summer visiting his family) so I need to work with what I've got, or not do it.
> 
> I bought the violette suede filo's with the intent to strass them as suede sounds like one of the best surfaces to work with, and they're a more casual shoe, which I like. I don't want the strass to be for special occasions only, I want to wear it with jeans and a tee at a movie.
> But when I got them, the suede is so rich and lush, and the color is so beautiful, I'm not sure i could bring myself to paint/strass them...
> My other pair is the cameo rose Bianca 140mms.
> A much sexier shoe, and I feel like I would reach for them even less if they were strassed. They're also patent, which sounds like it can be a bit of a pain to work with.
> But, I'm not a big pink person, so they already seem a little out of place in my wardrobe, however it's such a beautiful color, again I'm not sure if I could bring myself to cover them!!
> 
> I want the ultimate princess shoe, so I've been thinking of crystal ab, moonlight, peach, something soft and neutral but with a ton of sparkle.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas ladies?
> Much appreciated!



Congrats on your purchases, they are both gorgeous!!

Since you said pink is not one of your favorite colors and that you want a princess shoe, I'd strass the Bianca. 
I find mine very comfortable and I wear them often with dresses and skirts but also with jeans. I find the Bianca to be a sexy but still versatile style. 

As for the color, I've only worked with Light Siam, Fire Opal, Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB so I have not seen any of your choices in real life but I'm sure you'll get tons of suggestions from the ladies on here. 

Have fun with your project, can't wait to see the beautiful end results!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
> This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
> Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.
> 
> Another pair of CLs specifically to strass is unfortunately totally out of the question until mid/late summer (saving for a house, getting car paid off, and my boyfriend wants to spend three or four weeks in the summer visiting his family) so I need to work with what I've got, or not do it.
> 
> I bought the violette suede filo's with the intent to strass them as suede sounds like one of the best surfaces to work with, and they're a more casual shoe, which I like. I don't want the strass to be for special occasions only, I want to wear it with jeans and a tee at a movie.
> But when I got them, the suede is so rich and lush, and the color is so beautiful, I'm not sure i could bring myself to paint/strass them...
> My other pair is the cameo rose Bianca 140mms.
> A much sexier shoe, and I feel like I would reach for them even less if they were strassed. They're also patent, which sounds like it can be a bit of a pain to work with.
> But, I'm not a big pink person, so they already seem a little out of place in my wardrobe, however it's such a beautiful color, again I'm not sure if I could bring myself to cover them!!
> 
> I want the ultimate princess shoe, so I've been thinking of crystal ab, moonlight, peach, something soft and neutral but with a ton of sparkle.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas ladies?
> Much appreciated!



Oh no!  That is super tough and I'm not going to be of any help to you at all but I love both colours so so so much.


----------



## ainsleykarl

SEEKING HELP MAKING A DECISION !

Hi ladies, most indecisive bride here! I have a pair of white patent I believe no price (classic slingback with peep toe and hidden platform) slingbacks which I intend to fully strass for my wedding. I know I want to go classic but am torn between regular crystal and crystal AB. I purchased the crystal AB but am worried they're too colorful for a wedding shoe. I'm not a flashy person, but I want a good wow factor. I'm now second guessing my choice to go AB after seeing the crystals in person and thinking they're very rainbow-y.

Is crystal AB on a white shoe likely to be very crystal looking but have different colors at different angles? Or are they going to look very pink?

Thanks for the advise. I'm terrified to start the shoe only to not love it and as you ladies are all strass experts I'd love your thoughts


----------



## bougainvillier

ainsleykarl said:
			
		

> SEEKING HELP MAKING A DECISION !
> 
> Hi ladies, most indecisive bride here! I have a pair of white patent I believe no price (classic slingback with peep toe and hidden platform) slingbacks which I intend to fully strass for my wedding. I know I want to go classic but am torn between regular crystal and crystal AB. I purchased the crystal AB but am worried they're too colorful for a wedding shoe. I'm not a flashy person, but I want a good wow factor. I'm now second guessing my choice to go AB after seeing the crystals in person and thinking they're very rainbow-y.
> 
> Is crystal AB on a white shoe likely to be very crystal looking but have different colors at different angles? Or are they going to look very pink?
> 
> Thanks for the advise. I'm terrified to start the shoe only to not love it and as you ladies are all strass experts I'd love your thoughts



I'm having crystal ab strass for my wedding. Mine was on a silver base instead of white tho. I do think it looks more colorful than crystal clear and more interested to me. Under direct light it looks pinkish (second pic) while looking white/silver (first pic). HTH


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I'm having crystal ab strass for my wedding. Mine was on a silver base instead of white tho. I do think it looks more colorful than crystal clear and more interested to me. Under direct light it looks pinkish (second pic) while looking white/silver (first pic). HTH



You're making me want a pair of Crystal AB strass for my wedding too!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> You're making me want a pair of Crystal AB strass for my wedding too!!!



You should dear. I'm getting fire opal too


----------



## Bsmadd01

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
> This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
> Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.
> 
> Another pair of CLs specifically to strass is unfortunately totally out of the question until mid/late summer (saving for a house, getting car paid off, and my boyfriend wants to spend three or four weeks in the summer visiting his family) so I need to work with what I've got, or not do it.
> 
> I bought the violette suede filo's with the intent to strass them as suede sounds like one of the best surfaces to work with, and they're a more casual shoe, which I like. I don't want the strass to be for special occasions only, I want to wear it with jeans and a tee at a movie.
> But when I got them, the suede is so rich and lush, and the color is so beautiful, I'm not sure i could bring myself to paint/strass them...
> My other pair is the cameo rose Bianca 140mms.
> A much sexier shoe, and I feel like I would reach for them even less if they were strassed. They're also patent, which sounds like it can be a bit of a pain to work with.
> But, I'm not a big pink person, so they already seem a little out of place in my wardrobe, however it's such a beautiful color, again I'm not sure if I could bring myself to cover them!!
> 
> I want the ultimate princess shoe, so I've been thinking of crystal ab, moonlight, peach, something soft and neutral but with a ton of sparkle.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas ladies?
> Much appreciated!



If I had to pick I would do the pink. The purple suede is Sooo beautiful I wanted them myself


----------



## poppyseed

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
> This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
> Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.
> 
> Another pair of CLs specifically to strass is unfortunately totally out of the question until mid/late summer (saving for a house, getting car paid off, and my boyfriend wants to spend three or four weeks in the summer visiting his family) so I need to work with what I've got, or not do it.
> 
> I bought the violette suede filo's with the intent to strass them as suede sounds like one of the best surfaces to work with, and they're a more casual shoe, which I like. I don't want the strass to be for special occasions only, I want to wear it with jeans and a tee at a movie.
> But when I got them, the suede is so rich and lush, and the color is so beautiful, I'm not sure i could bring myself to paint/strass them...
> My other pair is the cameo rose Bianca 140mms.
> A much sexier shoe, and I feel like I would reach for them even less if they were strassed. They're also patent, which sounds like it can be a bit of a pain to work with.
> But, I'm not a big pink person, so they already seem a little out of place in my wardrobe, however it's such a beautiful color, again I'm not sure if I could bring myself to cover them!!
> 
> I want the ultimate princess shoe, so I've been thinking of crystal ab, moonlight, peach, something soft and neutral but with a ton of sparkle.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas ladies?
> Much appreciated!



If it were me, I would strass the Biancas. Mainly because I know I would wear the purple suede more than the pink patent with my wardrobe.
However, couple of points to consider are that the suede really is much easier to strass (patent is pretty annoying) and suede is much more fragile to wear as opposed to durable patent, so I imagine you would get more wear out of the Bianca if t weren't for the colour since you mention you're not big on pink...
As for the crystal colour - someone here have done crystal AB on pink base Ron Rons and it looked beautiful, pretty neutral with plenty of sparkle IMO. There are photos in the reference library in the DIY thread if you want to check it out!


----------



## katran26

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some advice from the DIY goddesses here!
> This sale season I purchased my first ever two pairs of CL's. (i was previously looking for pre-owned on eBay to strass)
> Now I'm torn over which one should get the sparkly treatment. I'm almost reluctant to strass either, but I've been dying to do a pair for ages.



Hi! I found that when deciding which to strass, I naturally opted for the pair that I had worn - if you have a pair that is scratched, worn, etc. you won't feel as bad strassing it because it'll essentially renew the pair, and you get more out of the project...but both your pairs are so new and lovely - and the colors so vibrant...if I really had to pick, maybe go with the pink - I find dark purple more versatile and wearable than pink. Good luck!!


----------



## bambolina

One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.


----------



## bougainvillier

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Wow stunning. What paint color is this? And what crystal ?


----------



## Christchrist

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Oh that's beautiful.  What glue did you use?


----------



## bambolina

bougainvillier said:


> Wow stunning. What paint color is this? And what crystal ?



Thank you!!  They have about 6 coats of Lumière Halo Pink Gold on, plus a mix of Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB crystals.



Christchrist said:


> Oh that's beautiful.  What glue did you use?


Thanks so much!!  I used/am using GemTac on these.


----------



## jchen815

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



That is soooo gorgeous! To die for!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



That's stunning!


----------



## yenanh00

I know this is the CL thread, but I couldnt find any strassing thread in Chanel. I recently got this bag as a project bag. What color do you guy think I should strass it? I know it hard to be understate with any Chanel. I do want to be able to use more than just on special occasion. What size crystal should I order and how many? hot fix or without? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251209569189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rock_girl

bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Those are lovely!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



So pretty! I haven't seen anyone strass in this colour yet


----------



## martinaa

bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Stunning! And by the way I love your avi!


----------



## JessieG

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Wow....sers!!


----------



## Greta_V

bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Oh my God! This is sooooooo beautiful!!!!
I think however you should strass the heel, too, cuz it looks kinda incomplete... IMHO, idk, but the color is stunning!


----------



## Missshiv

hi ladies, this is a picture of the wedding dress I have ordered, trouble is I'm not sure what colour to strass my no prives in to wear on my big day. They are currently a coral colour so I'm going to paint them first, I was thinking silver then strassing in moonlight crystal or crystal ab. I just can't decide, or should I paint the shoe more of a champagne colour and if so which crystal should I go for?? help, what do you think would go better with the dress?


----------



## Christchrist

Missshiv said:
			
		

> hi ladies, this is a picture of the wedding dress I have ordered, trouble is I'm not sure what colour to strass my no prives in to wear on my big day. They are currently a coral colour so I'm going to paint them first, I was thinking silver then strassing in moonlight crystal or crystal ab. I just can't decide, or should I paint the shoe more of a champagne colour and if so which crystal should I go for?? help, what do you think would go better with the dress?



Silk! Look up silk or a color close to it.
Silver with crystal would be great too


----------



## loveglitzer

bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.


Realy beauitful ... great job!


----------



## loveglitzer

Missshiv said:


> hi ladies, this is a picture of the wedding dress I have ordered, trouble is I'm not sure what colour to strass my no prives in to wear on my big day. They are currently a coral colour so I'm going to paint them first, I was thinking silver then strassing in moonlight crystal or crystal ab. I just can't decide, or should I paint the shoe more of a champagne colour and if so which crystal should I go for?? help, what do you think would go better with the dress?


What a royal dress - in my opinion - I would go for painting them in a very light champagne and strass in moonlight ... but just my opinion.


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Missshiv said:


> hi ladies, this is a picture of the wedding dress I have ordered, trouble is I'm not sure what colour to strass my no prives in to wear on my big day. They are currently a coral colour so I'm going to paint them first, I was thinking silver then strassing in moonlight crystal or crystal ab. I just can't decide, or should I paint the shoe more of a champagne colour and if so which crystal should I go for?? help, what do you think would go better with the dress?



Beautiful dress!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi everyone!

I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole. 
I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.


----------



## JessieG

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.



Amazing...gee I wish I was this clever..


----------



## hermosa_vogue

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.



They look great!!


----------



## samina

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.



Wow they look amazing!!!


----------



## cdinh87

I found this picture online and it says volcano crystals.. Does anyone know what color is the base or what color I would need to get this look? TIA!


----------



## teachgirl789

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.



Nice looking job! All of your hard work really paid off


----------



## teachgirl789

bambolina said:
			
		

> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.



Nice! I actually like it without the heel completed, really gives it a unique look and that style has a nice-looking heel. Great job!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

cdinh87 said:


> I found this picture online and it says volcano crystals.. Does anyone know what color is the base or what color I would need to get this look? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2029991


I would choose a deep burgundy-purple mix as a base and to me it looks like PRECIOSA Volcano - good luck


----------



## loveglitzer

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.


Great job and really a steal - congrats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.



Great job!


----------



## cdinh87

loveglitzer said:


> I would choose a deep burgundy-purple mix as a base and to me it looks like PRECIOSA Volcano - good luck



Thanks! I bought a pair of nude pigalle 120 but never wear them cuz they're a lil too high and seems too dressy for work so I figured I strass them and make them a special occasion shoe.

Please excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference btw Preciosa and Swarvoski?


----------



## yakusoku.af

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great job!





hermosa_vogue said:


> They look great!!





loveglitzer said:


> Great job and really a steal - congrats



thanks!!!


----------



## MegsVC

bambolina said:
			
		

> Congrats on your purchases, they are both gorgeous!!
> 
> Since you said pink is not one of your favorite colors and that you want a princess shoe, I'd strass the Bianca.
> I find mine very comfortable and I wear them often with dresses and skirts but also with jeans. I find the Bianca to be a sexy but still versatile style.
> 
> As for the color, I've only worked with Light Siam, Fire Opal, Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB so I have not seen any of your choices in real life but I'm sure you'll get tons of suggestions from the ladies on here.
> 
> Have fun with your project, can't wait to see the beautiful end results!






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Oh no!  That is super tough and I'm not going to be of any help to you at all but I love both colours so so so much.






			
				Bsmadd01 said:
			
		

> If I had to pick I would do the pink. The purple suede is Sooo beautiful I wanted them myself






			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> If it were me, I would strass the Biancas. Mainly because I know I would wear the purple suede more than the pink patent with my wardrobe.
> However, couple of points to consider are that the suede really is much easier to strass (patent is pretty annoying) and suede is much more fragile to wear as opposed to durable patent, so I imagine you would get more wear out of the Bianca if t weren't for the colour since you mention you're not big on pink...
> As for the crystal colour - someone here have done crystal AB on pink base Ron Rons and it looked beautiful, pretty neutral with plenty of sparkle IMO. There are photos in the reference library in the DIY thread if you want to check it out!






			
				katran26 said:
			
		

> Hi! I found that when deciding which to strass, I naturally opted for the pair that I had worn - if you have a pair that is scratched, worn, etc. you won't feel as bad strassing it because it'll essentially renew the pair, and you get more out of the project...but both your pairs are so new and lovely - and the colors so vibrant...if I really had to pick, maybe go with the pink - I find dark purple more versatile and wearable than pink. Good luck!!



Thank you everyone that gave input.

I really think I'm leaning more towards strassing the cameo rose Bianca's..
I think... I'm still so indecisive!!

The biggest factors in doing them or not, I think has to be, do you think I could strass over the cameo rose color without having to paint them??
And since its patent am I going to have crystals falling off all over the place?

Also with the suede ones, they're so delicate I'm worried that the suede will get messed up, and I won't be able to wear them as is and i'll eventually have to strass them as well..

Maybe I should wait to mess up the suede and then strass them? Or just baby them and only wear them if I know I'm not going to be in a big crowd with spilly drinks...


----------



## katran26

cdinh87 said:


> I found this picture online and it says volcano crystals.. Does anyone know what color is the base or what color I would need to get this look? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2029991



Definitely a purple base shoe - BUT, the crystals I think are regular volcano AB. I used volcano AB on a pair of bronze shoes, and the effect is slightly different, but I love the purple/volcano look too.


----------



## cdinh87

katran26 said:


> Definitely a purple base shoe - BUT, the crystals I think are regular volcano AB. I used volcano AB on a pair of bronze shoes, and the effect is slightly different, but I love the purple/volcano look too.



Is volcano and volcano AB different?? I checked dreamtimecreations.com and I only see Volcano...


----------



## katran26

cdinh87 said:


> Is volcano and volcano AB different?? I checked dreamtimecreations.com and I only see Volcano...



Hi!! I think they're the same - the effect volcanos produce are sometimes considered with the AB category (multi-color) 

http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-crystal-volcano.html

These are the ones I used.


----------



## cdinh87

katran26 said:


> Hi!! I think they're the same - the effect volcanos produce are sometimes considered with the AB category (multi-color)
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-crystal-volcano.html
> 
> These are the ones I used.



thanks for the info! Im so mad at myself bc I cant remember what site was offering some discount on all items... grrrr.


----------



## katran26

cdinh87 said:


> thanks for the info! Im so mad at myself bc I cant remember what site was offering some discount on all items... grrrr.



artbeads.com has 20% off if you Google a coupon code...it makes a difference if you're ordering in bulk


----------



## loveglitzer

cdinh87 said:


> I found this picture online and it says volcano crystals.. Does anyone know what color is the base or what color I would need to get this look? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2029991


To me Swarovski Volcano has a bigger hint in a green depening on the light - which is definitely less on the Preciosa Volcona - which shows more purple under the same light ... thats, what I thought about.


----------



## loveglitzer

These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"


----------



## Christchrist

loveglitzer said:


> These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"



That's very cool


----------



## KSGirl

loveglitzer said:
			
		

> These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"



Ohhhh, love this!!!!

I was a skater, I did all my costumes, but I never thought to do my boots.

A friend of mine who still coaches did the heels on her boots after seeing my shoes. It's super cute.

(That's where my love of sparkle came from, I'm sure! All those sparkly costumes!)


----------



## KSGirl

Not CL, but my latest project. I used up stones from other projects.

I do think I may be starting to have too many strassed shoes. 12 pairs? Plus another someone is doing for me. Oh boy.

Crystals I used (from toe to heel) all preciosa

Violet & Violet AB
Light Sapphire & Light Sapphire AB
Green tourmaline
Jonquil & Jonquil AB
Green Tourmaline AB

And then the pattern repeats. I think these took a total of 7-8 hours! Possibly 9? I had good music, and just went for it. Working in sections with different colors really seemed to make it go faster.

The shoes were already a striped silk, I just painted them a tad to get the colors I wanted.  

I do think these might be my favorite shoe I've done yet. I love all the colors!!

I'm doing a zebra with red heel and platform for a friend of mine next (her birthday). But I think I may be done for myself for a while. Although, I do want a crystal AB pair eventually. But I'm out of shoes. (Until I trash a pair that is)


----------



## bougainvillier

KSGirl said:
			
		

> Not CL, but my latest project. I used up stones from other projects.
> 
> I do think I may be starting to have too many strassed shoes. 12 pairs? Plus another someone is doing for me. Oh boy.
> 
> Crystals I used (from toe to heel) all preciosa
> 
> Violet & Violet AB
> Light Sapphire & Light Sapphire AB
> Green tourmaline
> Jonquil & Jonquil AB
> Green Tourmaline AB
> 
> And then the pattern repeats. I think these took a total of 7-8 hours! Possibly 9? I had good music, and just went for it. Working in sections with different colors really seemed to make it go faster.
> 
> The shoes were already a striped silk, I just painted them a tad to get the colors I wanted.
> 
> I do think these might be my favorite shoe I've done yet. I love all the colors!!
> 
> I'm doing a zebra with red heel and platform for a friend of mine next (her birthday). But I think I may be done for myself for a while. Although, I do want a crystal AB pair eventually. But I'm out of shoes. (Until I trash a pair that is)



Wow this is amazing and so creative!


----------



## youssefm

Hello all 

I've looked at half the pages in this thread and I'm saving ideas along the way for a mens strass job! I'd love to do the fading black/silver strass job that DIRTY did, but I'm unsure how many crystals I'd need to order all together to strass the toe area and the side panels (not the whole shoe). They have pre-strassed mens sneakers but nothing can compare to the amazing fade idea!

How many crystals do you think I'd need? And any glue recommendation for leather? (I've heard of gemtac)

Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

My latest DIY venture, saving some abused CL flats...
Before










Several thin layers of Tarrago dye in High Gold


----------



## poppyseed

And some very fine glitter in Rose gold


----------



## KSGirl

poppyseed said:
			
		

> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold



Gorgeous!!!!

Love the glitter! (But I love all glitter/sparkle)


----------



## poppyseed

KSGirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Love the glitter! (But I love all glitter/sparkle)



Thank you! it was very easy and cheap on material too!


----------



## rock_girl

loveglitzer said:


> These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"


I love the crystals in the back, just enough bling!


KSGirl said:


> Not CL, but my latest project. I used up stones from other projects.


Genius idea for your leftover crystals!  I think the colors work quite nicely together and the shoes are lovely.


youssefm said:


> I've looked at half the pages in this thread and I'm saving ideas along the way for a mens strass job! I'd love to do the fading black/silver strass job that DIRTY did, but I'm unsure how many crystals I'd need to order all together to strass the toe area and the side panels (not the whole shoe). They have pre-strassed mens sneakers but nothing can compare to the amazing fade idea!


No advice on number of crystals, but I think these would look fierce with the ombre across the toe and side panel.  I can't wait to see your finished work of art!!


poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold


Very pretty, and that particular color of rose gold is so versatile!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> My latest DIY venture, saving some abused CL flats...
> Before
> 
> Several thin layers of Tarrago dye in High Gold





poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold



Very pretty. Big difference


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032757


The glitter brought the pair right back to life!


----------



## youssefm

rock_girl said:


> No advice on number of crystals, but I think these would look fierce with the ombre across the toe and side panel.  I can't wait to see your finished work of art!!



Thank you! Hopefully it works out.

This is my idea in photoshop as just a rough starting point. 
If anyone still has any idea of how many stones I'd need please let me know 


Now I have a second question, do you think I could dye dark brown suede louis sneakers black? Any suggestions again on what to use to dye them?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold




Wow you did a great job poppy.  What a bargain shoe all up


----------



## dirtyaddiction

youssefm said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it works out.
> 
> This is my idea in photoshop as just a rough starting point.
> If anyone still has any idea of how many stones I'd need please let me know
> 
> 
> Now I have a second question, do you think I could dye dark brown suede louis sneakers black? Any suggestions again on what to use to dye them?



oh man, those would be fierce! I'd suggest maybe getting them prof dyed and then hand strassing


----------



## dirtyaddiction

poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032757



how fun! They look great!


----------



## victoria427

Has gone through almost EVERY page of this threat and I am now obsessed. I really want to find a new CL pump or flats at a good price and try and Strass! I am so scared to do it on the shoes I paid good money for and if I mess up ( or they look tacky) I'd feel horrible about it. All of you did an amazing job on strassing! I am thinking of strassing a Simple pump black ( not patent) what do you girls think?!


----------



## youssefm

dirtyaddiction said:


> oh man, those would be fierce! I'd suggest maybe getting them prof dyed and then hand strassing



I've contacted leatherspa about dyeing them. The shoes I found are a great deal so if they can't be dyed I'll just strass them with the aurum stones (which I found photos of on your blog, AMAZING!)


----------



## Dangerus

Hello ladies. It my first time posting but I've definitely been a long time admirer. Everyone's creations are so inspiring. 

I'm interested in taking the plunge..I need some expert advice I was thinking of using several shades of green on my shoes (fern green, emerald, peridot and maybe vitrail medium) in various size crystals ( from ss5 to ss20) do u think the end result will be okay? It's not an ombré effect just monochromatic colored crystals? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mularice

youssefm said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it works out.
> 
> This is my idea in photoshop as just a rough starting point.
> If anyone still has any idea of how many stones I'd need please let me know
> 
> Now I have a second question, do you think I could dye dark brown suede louis sneakers black? Any suggestions again on what to use to dye them?



This would look HOT!!!


----------



## KSGirl

Dangerus said:
			
		

> Hello ladies. It my first time posting but I've definitely been a long time admirer. Everyone's creations are so inspiring.
> 
> I'm interested in taking the plunge..I need some expert advice I was thinking of using several shades of green on my shoes (fern green, emerald, peridot and maybe vitrail medium) in various size crystals ( from ss5 to ss20) do u think the end result will be okay? It's not an ombré effect just monochromatic colored crystals? Thanks in advance!



Ohhh, it sounds like it would be pretty!!!

I've done all kinda of wacky stuff with crystal colors and sizes.

I love all things sparkle though.


----------



## yenanh00

I have a question. What color dyes/paint do you guys use for Blue Meridian?


----------



## yakusoku.af

yenanh00 said:


> I have a question. What color dyes/paint do you guys use for Blue Meridian?



I used lumiere
Here are before and after pics 
I used 2-3 coats to cover the old color


----------



## dirtyaddiction

youssefm said:


> I've contacted leatherspa about dyeing them. The shoes I found are a great deal so if they can't be dyed I'll just strass them with the aurum stones (which I found photos of on your blog, AMAZING!)



can't wait to see how they turn out! They'll be fabulous either route


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dangerus said:


> Hello ladies. It my first time posting but I've definitely been a long time admirer. Everyone's creations are so inspiring.
> 
> I'm interested in taking the plunge..I need some expert advice I was thinking of using several shades of green on my shoes (fern green, emerald, peridot and maybe vitrail medium) in various size crystals ( from ss5 to ss20) do u think the end result will be okay? It's not an ombré effect just monochromatic colored crystals? Thanks in advance!



vitrail medium is not a monochromatic rhinestone so I'd stick with the fern, emerald and peridot


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> I love the crystals in the back, just enough bling!
> 
> Genius idea for your leftover crystals!  I think the colors work quite nicely together and the shoes are lovely.
> 
> No advice on number of crystals, but I think these would look fierce with the ombre across the toe and side panel.  I can't wait to see your finished work of art!!
> 
> Very pretty, and that particular color of rose gold is so versatile!!





Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. Big difference





ShopaholicPiggy said:


> The glitter brought the pair right back to life!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow you did a great job poppy.  What a bargain shoe all up





dirtyaddiction said:


> how fun! They look great!



Thank you everyone, I do love glitter


----------



## Dangerus

Thanks KSGIRL
Thanks Dirtyaddiction. I was worried about the vitrail but thought I could get away with it in ss5...btw I'm a huge fan!


----------



## cdinh87

katran26 said:


> artbeads.com has 20% off if you Google a coupon code...it makes a difference if you're ordering in bulk



I'll have to try that. thanks!



loveglitzer said:


> To me Swarovski Volcano has a bigger hint in a green depening on the light - which is definitely less on the Preciosa Volcona - which shows more purple under the same light ... thats, what I thought about.



oh.. i don't want much of a green tint.. thanks for the insight!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Anyone have any experience or knowledge of repairing lace? Here's a picture of the damage. I read that I can buy a piece of lace and cut out a flower section that would cover it and apply it over it, but if anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear it. Thank you so much!


----------



## indypup

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone have any experience or knowledge of repairing lace? Here's a picture of the damage. I read that I can buy a piece of lace and cut out a flower section that would cover it and apply it over it, but if anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear it. Thank you so much!



Oh goodness... I would send pics to MM7 in Paris to see what they say.  I love DIY but I'd be nervous to repair lace myself.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

loveglitzer said:


> These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"



how cool! imagine a whole skate covered in crystals, that would be amazing too. very creative


----------



## linakpl

indypup said:


> Oh goodness... I would send pics to MM7 in Paris to see what they say.  I love DIY but I'd be nervous to repair lace myself.



Yea I've never worked with lace and all I've been reading is how hard it is :T I just sent them an email so hopefully they can do something  Thank you so much!!


----------



## katran26

indypup said:


> Oh goodness... I would send pics to MM7 in Paris to see what they say.  I love DIY but I'd be nervous to repair lace myself.



Same here! I'd be too scared to DIY lace...seems too delicate.


----------



## KSGirl

linakpl said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Anyone have any experience or knowledge of repairing lace? Here's a picture of the damage. I read that I can buy a piece of lace and cut out a flower section that would cover it and apply it over it, but if anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear it. Thank you so much!



I've fixed delicate lace on bridal gowns before. It takes very tiny stitches, and the correct thread. 

It's difficult, yes, but not impossible. I'd recommend a curved needle.

I'm brave like that though. I'll try just about anything! (I hand tailor my own clothing from time to time)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone have any experience or knowledge of repairing lace? Here's a picture of the damage. I read that I can buy a piece of lace and cut out a flower section that would cover it and apply it over it, but if anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear it. Thank you so much!



I have a similar issue with some Chantilly Lace VPs.  Please let me know what you end up doing!


----------



## linakpl

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have a similar issue with some Chantilly Lace VPs.  Please let me know what you end up doing!



Definitely will! I messaged MM7 so hopefully they'll get back to me soon!


----------



## youssefm

Dreamtime creations has 20% off the Swarovski 2028 crystals btw 

I was wondering if anyone had a ballpark estimate of how many crystals I'd need in each size for my sneaker project? For 2 toe caps and the sides of both sneakers? I'd rather have too little and order more than too many because I won't have any use for the extra.


----------



## ayobeckah

Hey everyone ! I was hoping to hear suggestions about stressing the louboutin 'yousra' - it has a plum colour but I wouldn't mind painting it idrc. How many crystals do you think I would need for these (it's a size 36) - any commentary would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## elegantnj

ayobeckah said:


> Hey everyone ! I was hoping to hear suggestions about stressing the louboutin 'yousra' - it has a plum colour but I wouldn't mind painting it idrc. How many crystals do you think I would need for these (it's a size 36) - any commentary would be greatly appreciated !



I just bought the same shoe, was thinking the same thing


----------



## ayobeckah

elegantnj said:
			
		

> I just bought the same shoe, was thinking the same thing



Tell me what you end up doing with it !


----------



## butterfij

Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe


----------



## crystalhowlett

butterfij said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe



This is beautiful!!! 
Ive wondered if its worth the non Louboutin strass? Cost effort time wise?  How do u feel about it?


----------



## beagly911

butterfij said:


> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe


You have done a wonderful job strassing!!!  You've taken this shoe to a new level!!  I love that you left one "vamp strap" unstrassed!!  They look great!!!  I'll wear them!!


----------



## rock_girl

butterfij said:


> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe



That color is divine...fantastic job!!


----------



## sophe

ok,I know this is DIY thread,but I really need someone help me to regionalize the original CL strass and the custom made shoe,coz you guys really did the awesome job now...anyone knows?


----------



## bling*lover

butterfij said:


> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe



Your doing an awesome job, they look fantastic. Can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## loveglitzer

ayobeckah said:


> Hey everyone ! I was hoping to hear suggestions about stressing the louboutin 'yousra' - it has a plum colour but I wouldn't mind painting it idrc. How many crystals do you think I would need for these (it's a size 36) - any commentary would be greatly appreciated !


depending on the sizes you are using - I would say you would need around 16.000+
As I strass with 7sizes and only take the big one´s as an eyecatcher and the very small ones to fill in and even out ... I would choose this, bc the heel is very slim and I do line the shoe top and buttum with ss12 .... and I do strass very close together:

144 = 1gross x 20ss
288 = 2gross x 16ss
5760 = 40 gross x 12ss
5760 = 40 gross x 9ss
2800 = 20 gross x 7ss
1440 = 10 gross x 5ss

=16272 ... this will be enough without pain or panic


----------



## loveglitzer

LamborghiniGirl said:


> how cool! imagine a whole skate covered in crystals, that would be amazing too. very creative



Thank you! And I really thought of strassing the whole skate ... but I´m not that much using them, so I have to think about it


----------



## butterfij

beagly911 said:


> You have done a wonderful job strassing!!!  You've taken this shoe to a new level!!  I love that you left one "vamp strap" unstrassed!!  They look great!!!  I'll wear them!!





rock_girl said:


> That color is divine...fantastic job!!





bling*lover said:


> Your doing an awesome job, they look fantastic. Can't wait to see the finished result!



Thank you so much, hopefully I'll get them done soon although I need to order one more pack of crystals and I'm pretty slow


----------



## butterfij

crystalhowlett said:


> This is beautiful!!!
> Ive wondered if its worth the non Louboutin strass? Cost effort time wise?  How do u feel about it?



I had orginally wanted to do this on a pair of volpis but then heard how hard they are to walk in. So I spent a few months looking for a suitable replacement as I really really wanted the shoe that I was imagining, for me yeah it is worth the effort. I bought the shoes for £125 so nearly $200, I felt if I wasn't getting any designer shoes I wanted something reassuringly expensive if that makes sense. Because my only worry would be the heel breaking or something after spending so much time customising them. And I know Karen Millen are a good quality brand. I wouldn't have wanted to do this on a pair of shoes that were any cheaper tbh just to alleviate my fears of damage. My next pair of strassed shoe will deffo be a pair of Louboutins. I think the design of his shoes lends itself to strassing as the sides are cut more deeply than most other shoes meaning it takes less time to strass


----------



## KSGirl

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> This is beautiful!!!
> Ive wondered if its worth the non Louboutin strass? Cost effort time wise?  How do u feel about it?



I've done non Louboutins!

Two pairs of Nina jelly flats ($9 @ Macy's) one in violet/violet AB, and the other in Siam AB

A pair of Stuart Weitzmans (I paid $40, retail on them is $295 IIRC) in Siam/Siam AB

Two pairs of Jimmy Choo flats (both purchased secondhand for under $59)

A vintage pair of Stuart Weitzmans from the 80's for a friend

Nine West flats for a friend (bought @ Macy's for $10)

A pair of wedges from Kohls for a friend of mine.

And two pairs of manolos. One for me, one for my mom.

Sooo, yeah. I think it's worth it! I've also done 5 pairs of CL (I think? Maybe 6?)

I have a serious strass problem. I could do every shoe I own!! 

My friend with the Nine West flats? She adores them. Gets tons of compliments and wears them everywhere. I think it depends on the person. I wouldn't strass Nine West for me, but I consider them throwaway shoes. (Plus they kill my feet)

Sparkle is sparkle in my book. I did a pair of target flats for my daughter, she loves them.


----------



## KSGirl

butterfij said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe



These are gorgeous!!!!! Love the color


----------



## CallMeSteph

Ladies, I have a pair of Tsars with the flower missing, has anyone ever did a DIY in replacing a flower? Does CL even sell just their flower or bows or should I attempt to find a black silk carnation or flower to use? Or is this something I should leave for MM7 to see if they can do?

Something like this? http://www.afloral.com/Silk-Flowers-Artificial-Flowers-Fake-Flowers/Carnations/Carnation-in-Black


----------



## ayobeckah

loveglitzer said:


> depending on the sizes you are using - I would say you would need around 16.000+
> As I strass with 7sizes and only take the big one´s as an eyecatcher and the very small ones to fill in and even out ... I would choose this, bc the heel is very slim and I do line the shoe top and buttum with ss12 .... and I do strass very close together:
> 
> 144 = 1gross x 20ss
> 288 = 2gross x 16ss
> 5760 = 40 gross x 12ss
> 5760 = 40 gross x 9ss
> 2800 = 20 gross x 7ss
> 1440 = 10 gross x 5ss
> 
> =16272 ... this will be enough without pain or panic




thank you !! thank you very much !


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold




Oh, Poppy, those are so beautiful!
I need to experiment with glitter as well, cause it seems some much easier and faster than damn strassing


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.



Wow loving the fade ones, will def try this!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dirtyaddiction said:


> Thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> I used jet, jet hematite, black diamond and, crystal
> 
> Yep! I strassed my laptop and ipad, you can use the same glue you use on shoes



Could we please see pics of laptop and iPad, though totally off topic?


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Oh, Poppy, those are so beautiful!
> I need to experiment with glitter as well, cause it seems some much easier and faster than damn strassing



Thank you! definitely try, it's so easy! The whole process including dyeing only took a few hours altogether.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.


----------



## butterfij

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.



Wow that is so so creative and they are so beautiful and well executed


----------



## Zoe Bradley

butterfij said:


> Wow that is so so creative and they are so beautiful and well executed



Thank you! While I know they'll never be as amazing as the original design - this may be the closest I ever get!


----------



## Christchrist

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.



I'm impressed. Where did you get the bow?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Christchrist said:


> I'm impressed. Where did you get the bow?



Thanks! I had the bow custom-made by a leather crafter from Italy  It was torture to wait nearly a month for them to arrive.


----------



## Christchrist

Zoe Bradley said:


> Thanks! I had the bow custom-made by a leather crafter from Italy  It was torture to wait nearly a month for them to arrive.



Very nice work


----------



## bougainvillier

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.



Wow amazing. How did you fix the spikes? Glue or screws? These are so cool


----------



## JessieG

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.



That is absolutely amazing!!! How....how did you do them..? I would love to follow suit...I too LOVE those shoes but they never come up in my size. I am blown away!! Very impressive!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bougainvillier said:


> Wow amazing. How did you fix the spikes? Glue or screws? These are so cool



Thank you!

I long debated screwing or gluing the spikes and in the end decided to use glue (E-6000 to be exact). It was going to be way too labor-intensive to drill all the holes. Also, I knew if I glued them in, if I made any mistakes with the placement it would be far easier to fix than having holes in my shoes!

I have no doubt that probably a spike or two may fall off (probably from a wayward kick to my office chair or something) but it was so simple to glue them on. I've worn them out for a full day now and the spikes are all firmly in place


----------



## Zoe Bradley

JessieG said:


> That is absolutely amazing!!! How....how did you do them..? I would love to follow suit...I too LOVE those shoes but they never come up in my size. I am blown away!! Very impressive!!



It only took me two nights to finish up the shoes. But the process itself was months in the making! First it was a lot of trial and error finding the right kind of spikes. I wound up with all kinds of different sizes and most of them were the screw-back style. I probably spent $100 on different spikes...and in the end, I bought a batch of 200 (no screwback spikes, these were the best because I didn't have to fill in the hole AND they were made to be affixed with glue) from an eBay seller for $4.50! 

I also searched high and low for bows. Nothing suitable was in existance but luckily I found a leather crafter out of Italy who custom created them for me (she also affixed the pyramid spikes). It cost about $35 for the bows.

I created a template for spacing and marked it off with a silver sharpie to ensure all the spikes would be adhered evenly. 

I used E-6000 glue to adhere the spikes and the bow.


----------



## pwecious_323

Oh wow Oh Wow, one of my favorite DIY CLs here. So unique, creative and beau-ti-ful!!!!
Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



amazing!!!! You did a great job!


----------



## heiress-ox

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



wow you did an AMAZING job.. i literally almost can't tell them apart from the real thing! This has definitely given me some food for thought!


----------



## jennyliu87

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> wow you did an AMAZING job.. i literally almost can't tell them apart from the real thing! This has definitely given me some food for thought!



i thought they were the real thing too. You are truly an artist


----------



## rock_girl

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.



These are simply A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



Wow that's super impressive that you made them yourself!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



How did you do the studs? They look amazing! Such an awesome DIY!

I did a similar undertaking last year when I came across the Lucifer bows on ebay. I think they were from a runway show that used the Lucifer sans bow. I just attach mine with a shoe clip so I get a two-for-one on my kid Pigalles, but I would love to do the studs.


----------



## LavenderIce

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



You did a phenomenal job with your Lucifer Bows!  A true labor of love!  Congrats on finally having your UHG.


----------



## evanescent

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



Those look amazing!!! Well done!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

I just purchased a pair of super cheap flats online. Any suggestions for a first DIY project? I was thinking about strassing them or making them glitter flats. Is there anything else I can do with them? Any tips or suggestions would be super helpful. Thank you so much!!

These are the flats I got: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380567406430

If I do a strass of some sort I'll prob need to dye the shoes first right? Time to do lots of research instead of just oogling at everyone's gorgeous creations!


----------



## GoGlam

CallMeSteph said:
			
		

> I just purchased a pair of super cheap flats online. Any suggestions for a first DIY project? I was thinking about strassing them or making them glitter flats. Is there anything else I can do with them? Any tips or suggestions would be super helpful. Thank you so much!!
> 
> These are the flats I got: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380567406430
> 
> If I do a strass of some sort I'll prob need to dye the shoes first right? Time to do lots of research instead of just oogling at everyone's gorgeous creations!



Strass! I vote for a nude or greyish tone. That way you'll have a very wearable shoe with the right amount of sparkle!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Ladies, I'm totally in awe with your works! 

I'm planning on strassing a pair of heels for my church wedding but haven't decided what kind of style yet. I only know that I want them blue (thinking Meridian Blue rather than Cobalt).

Is there a good European source for crystals as well or are all of you ordering from the US?


----------



## butterfij

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Ladies, I'm totally in awe with your works!
> 
> I'm planning on strassing a pair of heels for my church wedding but haven't decided what kind of style yet. I only know that I want them blue (thinking Meridian Blue rather than Cobalt).
> 
> Is there a good European source for crystals as well or are all of you ordering from the US?



I buy from dreamtime which is based in the US. It's much cheaper than the UK suppliers. And I havnt had to pay any customs yet


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

butterfij said:


> I buy from dreamtime which is based in the US. It's much cheaper than the UK suppliers. And I havnt had to pay any customs yet



Customs im Germany unfortunately has become super strict lately, not many packages slipped through during the last months. ush: So I have to calculate an extra 19% VAT in which is quite a chunk considering the numbers of crystals one needs.


----------



## butterfij

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Customs im Germany unfortunately has become super strict lately, not many packages slipped through during the last months. ush: So I have to calculate an extra 19% VAT in which is quite a chunk considering the numbers of crystals one needs.



Well the put on much a lover value on the crystals so that its under the threshold for customs. That's the only reason


----------



## frick&frack

oooops...I've forgotten to keep up with this thread.  should be fun to catch up 




dirtyaddiction said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread. I wanted to share a couple pictures of some of my latest some what out there strasses
> 
> First one is a rainbow strass based on the original "So Private". Great one to do if you want to get rid of all those extra rhinestones, haha.
> 
> Second one is one of my faves. Jet to crystal fade strass, definitely for the more experienced strassers, I used four colors of rhinestones here.


^incredible work as always!  those ombre are STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the most beautiful strass I've ever seen   




urasia said:


> Hi everyone, wow all those strassing jobs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my progress so far, I used 7 sizes of crystals in volcano and it has taken me about 10 hours so far. I feel like I have been strassing super close together as it seems I may run out of some of the smaller sizes while I am doing the second shoe.
> 
> I added the last pic because I think it's so funny how cats will always get in the way when you're focusing on something else!


^great work!  I really like how the volcano pops over black.


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> TThanks  I got the idea after looking at soo many fade strass laptops. As for colors, these were strassed for a friend of mine and she told me which colors she wanted to use.





dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image


^ I could look at that AMAZING gradient all day 




yakusoku.af said:


> Wahoooo
> 
> Finished my 2nd DIY on my lace ballet flats! Next up will be my volcano peep toes!
> You can tell its an older style because of the shape of the toe cap, or atleast I think so. But I love the lace detailing.
> I also repainted the sole with that red paint from Home Depot I read about on this thread ages ago. The sole looks so much better!


^they're so pretty combining bling & lace!


----------



## frick&frack

KSGirl said:


> I've been lurking for what seems like months. Decided to log in this morning!
> 
> Some recent strass projects. (One pair in progress this week)
> 
> Jonquil CL heels. These were a funky orange suede. I painted and then strassed.
> 
> Hyacinth open toed flats. These were orange patent, and I just went for it. We shall see how they hold up.
> 
> Light sapphire/light sapphire AB flats. These were rather trashed when I got them, they had been dyed some funky purple-pink color. I painted and then strassed. They need a trip to the cobbler though!
> 
> Violet/Violet AB. These were pony hair, and I have previously painted blue and Strassed with light sapphire. Never paint over pony hair!!! I spent Christmas holiday stripping the paint and strass, then the pony hair, repainted, and hope to finish the second shoe this afternoon.
> 
> I know, I have a serious problem! I have a pair of multi colored stripe flats I bought, I am planning on a rainbow strass
> 
> Oh, and I did my daughters nook case. She loved it.


^you've been busy.  I love all the color, & your daughter sure is a lucky girl!




lcabral1983 said:


> My first strass project (in preparation for my Louboutin project next). I'm thinking about strassing pink patent Lady peeps in ombré rose AB to fuscia AB (like a gradient) or maybe start smaller and do Pink suede lady corset partially strassed (the back, heel, and maybe the first corset strap). the purse I used crystal AB in sizes ss30(only a few), ss18, mostly ss12, with ss9,6,5 to fill in all the holes. Should I go smaller on the shoes? I own a pair that were custom strassed beautifully from an eBay seller and the stones are much smaller all around (like mostly size 9, some size 12 and smaller. It must have taken a lifetime to do them so small.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on colors or sizes of crystals for my CL project? Also for ordering the crystals, any advice on how many I might need of each size? Would be helpful.
> 
> I've been ordering from dreamtimecreations.com, is there a cheaper site?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


^your bag turned out wonderfully!




bambolina said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous jobs! This thread is always such an inspiration! Made me want to jump into my second strassing project which I've just started this week.
> 
> My Pigalle got scuffed during a trip to NYC. Some spots were missing glitter so I used those for my project.
> 
> In the process of taking them from Black Glitter Pigalle to painted with Lumière Halo Pink Gold and strassed with a mix of Padparadscha and Padparadscha AB crystals.


^they're coming along nicely!


----------



## frick&frack

bougainvillier said:


> I'm having crystal ab strass for my wedding. Mine was on a silver base instead of white tho. I do think it looks more colorful than crystal clear and more interested to me. Under direct light it looks pinkish (second pic) while looking white/silver (first pic). HTH


^I love crystal AB so much!




bambolina said:


> One shoe finished! I've decided to leave the heel alone, at least for now. I like how the paint changes colors depending on the light.


^it's a fantastic color!


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share my volcano strassed peeptoes!
> I found these for a steal on eBay because the leather was worn and they had black vibrams that came up to the visible part of the sole.
> I took off the thing on the front and repainted the shoes and black vibram.


^volcano is so beautiful!




loveglitzer said:


> These are no Cl´s ... but "Sparcling on Ice"


^how cute!




KSGirl said:


> Not CL, but my latest project. I used up stones from other projects.
> 
> I do think I may be starting to have too many strassed shoes. 12 pairs? Plus another someone is doing for me. Oh boy.
> 
> Crystals I used (from toe to heel) all preciosa
> 
> Violet & Violet AB
> Light Sapphire & Light Sapphire AB
> Green tourmaline
> Jonquil & Jonquil AB
> Green Tourmaline AB
> 
> And then the pattern repeats. I think these took a total of 7-8 hours! Possibly 9? I had good music, and just went for it. Working in sections with different colors really seemed to make it go faster.
> 
> The shoes were already a striped silk, I just painted them a tad to get the colors I wanted.
> 
> I do think these might be my favorite shoe I've done yet. I love all the colors!!
> 
> I'm doing a zebra with red heel and platform for a friend of mine next (her birthday). But I think I may be done for myself for a while. Although, I do want a crystal AB pair eventually. But I'm out of shoes. (Until I trash a pair that is)


^love the stripes!




poppyseed said:


> And some very fine glitter in Rose gold


^gorgeous!  I think I like glitter more than strass...maybe


----------



## frick&frack

butterfij said:


> Just wanted to share with you my progress on a pair of heels. This is the first time Ive strassed a pair of shoes so I decided to do it on non designer shoees just in case it went wrong. The heels are from Karen Millen so not bargain basement either. I have only finished on shoe


^you're doing well so far!




Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.


^bravo to you!  they look fantastic.




Zoe Bradley said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I long debated screwing or gluing the spikes and in the end decided to use glue (E-6000 to be exact). It was going to be way too labor-intensive to drill all the holes. Also, I knew if I glued them in, if I made any mistakes with the placement it would be far easier to fix than having holes in my shoes!
> 
> I have no doubt that probably a spike or two may fall off (probably from a wayward kick to my office chair or something) but it was so simple to glue them on. I've worn them out for a full day now and the spikes are all firmly in place


^I was wondering the same thing.  seems like the glue is working.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

shoeaddictklw said:


> How did you do the studs? They look amazing! Such an awesome DIY!
> 
> I did a similar undertaking last year when I came across the Lucifer bows on ebay. I think they were from a runway show that used the Lucifer sans bow. I just attach mine with a shoe clip so I get a two-for-one on my kid Pigalles, but I would love to do the studs.



Wow, so you're the lucky one who scored the bows on eBay! I was stalking those...but glad they went to a TPF'er.  I love how you turned them into removeable shoe clips so you can wear them with or without.

As for the studs, here's a link to them on eBay. These were the only ones I could find that are meant to be glued on:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280962377238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I used E-6000 glue.

I created a template and marked off with a silver sharpie exactly where each spike should go to ensure they'd all be spaced evenly. 

And to ensure that the studs would really adhere I notch the leather where each of the studs would be placed. I took an exacto knife and notched a small "X" in the leather - that really gives the glue something to grasp on to. Otherwise, the leather was too slick.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

heiress-ox said:


> wow you did an AMAZING job.. i literally almost can't tell them apart from the real thing! This has definitely given me some food for thought!





jennyliu87 said:


> i thought they were the real thing too. You are truly an artist





rock_girl said:


> These are simply A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow that's super impressive that you made them yourself!!





LavenderIce said:


> You did a phenomenal job with your Lucifer Bows!  A true labor of love!  Congrats on finally having your UHG.





evanescent said:


> Those look amazing!!! Well done!!



Thank you all for the very kind words!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zoe Bradley said:


> Wow, so you're the lucky one who scored the bows on eBay! I was stalking those...but glad they went to a TPF'er.  I love how you turned them into removeable shoe clips so you can wear them with or without.
> 
> As for the studs, here's a link to them on eBay. These were the only ones I could find that are meant to be glued on:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280962377238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I used E-6000 glue.
> 
> I created a template and marked off with a silver sharpie exactly where each spike should go to ensure they'd all be spaced evenly.
> 
> And to ensure that the studs would really adhere I notch the leather where each of the studs would be placed. I took an exacto knife and notched a small "X" in the leather - that really gives the glue something to grasp on to. Otherwise, the leather was too slick.
> 
> I hope this helps!


So awesome! Thanks so much for writing that out. I was just able to find a patent pair of Pigalles in my size so I may just try this DIY out. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Sue89

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ooops wrong image



I'm amazed!!! My BF also, he's speechless!


----------



## loveglitzer

frick&frack said:


> ^volcano is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ^how cute!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! They are sitting in the hallway and make me smile bc my Cl´s are in the box for quiet a while and will have to stay there bc of our bad winter weather ... so looking forward for spring


----------



## youssefm

Decided I'd postpone my fade strass project on the sneakers as I couldn't secure a pair of plain sneakers, then these came out 
I ordered these and after they get beat up and I wanna change things up, I'll just strass the sides and keep the spikes on the front! It'll be a good refresher in a year 

*PHOTO IS NOT MINE


----------



## LV&Evie

Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## butterfij

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!



I love them!! Great work


----------



## rock_girl

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely!  The perfect amount of bling.


----------



## JessieG

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Totally cute...you did a great job!


----------



## LV&Evie

Thanks ladies!  I keep taking them out to take vids of them in the sunlight...omg sparkly!  I just need to find the perfect V-day location to show these babies off!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Oh wow, those are so pretty! Definitely fit for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Can anyone give me input about my flats? I'd like to dye them a solid colour to make them more wearable and office ready. I guess a simply black would be best.

They are canvas with a tiny pink leather trim. Don't know whether I can work exact enough to save the pink trim or whether I should rather just dye the whole thing. 

What kind of dye would you recommend for that task? Is there something I can use for both the canvas and the leather? :shame:


----------



## butterfij

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Can anyone give me input about my flats? I'd like to dye them a solid colour to make them more wearable and office ready. I guess a simply black would be best.
> 
> They are canvas with a tiny pink leather trim. Don't know whether I can work exact enough to save the pink trim or whether I should rather just dye the whole thing.
> 
> What kind of dye would you recommend for that task? Is there something I can use for both the canvas and the leather? :shame:



You could use lumiere paint. It can be used on leather and canvas. Plus you would be able to keep the pink trim if you wanted


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

butterfij said:


> You could use lumiere paint. It can be used on leather and canvas. Plus you would be able to keep the pink trim if you wanted



This might be a silly question but is that available in black as well? I tried to google it but all I can find are the metallic colours. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?!

Nevermind: Found the black one!


----------



## CallMeSteph

I'm so bummed! I bought a pair of flats to try strassing but when they came they actually ran big, like half to a whole size big  I wear TTS 35.5. I bought a ton of crystals already and I was all ready to start. If anyone is looking for a cute pair of peeptoe pumps, linda's stuff on ebay will prob relist them later this week. They were a little under $90 and considering they've been returned twice I'm sure she'll cut you a deal. As for all my crystals should I just save them until I find another shoe? I was tempted to practice strassing my iPhone case or something but it seems like a waste. After seeing all your gorgeous shoes I want to strass something so badly lol.


----------



## yakusoku.af

CallMeSteph said:


> I'm so bummed! I bought a pair of flats to try strassing but when they came they actually ran big, like half to a whole size big  I wear TTS 35.5. I bought a ton of crystals already and I was all ready to start. If anyone is looking for a cute pair of peeptoe pumps, linda's stuff on ebay will prob relist them later this week. They were a little under $90 and considering they've been returned twice I'm sure she'll cut you a deal. As for all my crystals should I just save them until I find another shoe? I was tempted to practice strassing my iPhone case or something but it seems like a waste. After seeing all your gorgeous shoes I want to strass something so badly lol.



Did you try padding them? two out of 3 of the CLs I strassed were about 1/2 size too big. They were a great deal so I bought them anyways. I bought the heel pads at Walmart for like $3 for 2 pairs and they fit great now.


----------



## bougainvillier

Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day 

These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



I love them! What vase color did you use?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> I love them! What vase color did you use?



Two jacquard colors I mixed. 583 red and 566 met russet


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Two jacquard colors I mixed. 583 red and 566 met russet



Sweet


----------



## CallMeSteph

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Did you try padding them? two out of 3 of the CLs I strassed were about 1/2 size too big. They were a great deal so I bought them anyways. I bought the heel pads at Walmart for like $3 for 2 pairs and they fit great now.



I did  they're so big that when I put the shoes on my toes didn't even show in the peep toe area. I was surprised because CL usu runs tts or small if anything. Oh well, someone else will have an uber cute flat to strass  and my crystals will have to wait for something better


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



They are stunning bougainvillier!!


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> They are stunning bougainvillier!!



Thanks babe


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



great job!!! I love the look of fire opal and light siam


----------



## frick&frack

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!


^I love them!  the touch of strass is perfect!  these are one of my favorite CL styles in one of my favorite colors.  the bling makes them even more wonderful.




bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price


^I think they look great!  I bet you'll like them once you get used to wearing them.


----------



## JessieG

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



I love them...I'll happily take them off your hands...(whether they're my size or not). Congrats on a great job!!


----------



## JessieG

CallMeSteph said:


> I did  they're so big that when I put the shoes on my toes didn't even show in the peep toe area. I was surprised because CL usu runs tts or small if anything. Oh well, someone else will have an uber cute flat to strass  and my crystals will have to wait for something better



I tried to search the seller but no luck.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

JessieG said:


> I tried to search the seller but no luck.


here:

http://stores.ebay.com/Lindas-Stuff/_i.html?_nkw=louboutin&submit=Search&_sasi=1&_sop=1&_sacat=0&_sid=30121573&_sc=1


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi girls,

Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue


----------



## butterfij

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



You did a fab job!!


----------



## Christchrist

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



Gosh. They look amazing


----------



## SeeingRed

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



Those are AMAZING!  I am being inspired all the DIY projects posted, and keeping an eye on the bay for the perfect subject...


----------



## frick&frack

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



looks like you repaired the damage perfectly.  I love that bright blue!


----------



## JessieG

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



Die.....love!! Wish I was that game and clever..congrats! Now mod pics pls


----------



## soleilbrun

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



You did a fantastic job, congrats. Do you have before pics? I'm just curious to see the damage you speak of because one would never guess.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



Wow great job MDB!!


----------



## caterina1112

Hi girls,

I love the Fifi with strass, since the original cost more than $3000, I decided to DIY myself, I have one pair of 85mm nude Fifi,I'm just don't know should I paint it to purple or silver? If so, why brand of paint/dye I should use? Or do I just strass directly? 
Please help! Thank you!


----------



## MishMish

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue


Oh wow! What a lovely colour. Great job.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue


THey are gorgeous!!! I love the blue!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



Those are hot!! The red is fierce!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



you did a great job! I love cobalt


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price



Amazing job!! I love fire opal strass, such a perfect red for a shoe. 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



These are stunning!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

soleilbrun said:


> You did a fantastic job, congrats. Do you have before pics? I'm just curious to see the damage you speak of because one would never guess.



I thought I had a pic saved somewhere but I can't find it.  I sort of used glue to fill up and even out some bits at the front.



hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow great job MDB!!





MishMish said:


> Oh wow! What a lovely colour. Great job.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THey are gorgeous!!! I love the blue!





dirtyaddiction said:


> you did a great job! I love cobalt





rock_girl said:


> These are stunning!



Thank you girls!  I'm in a cobalt blue phase right now so very happy with the colour!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

butterfij said:


> You did a fab job!!





Christchrist said:


> Gosh. They look amazing





SeeingRed said:


> Those are AMAZING!  I am being inspired all the DIY projects posted, and keeping an eye on the bay for the perfect subject...





frick&frack said:


> looks like you repaired the damage perfectly.  I love that bright blue!





JessieG said:


> Die.....love!! Wish I was that game and clever..congrats! Now mod pics pls



Thank you! I think the key to strassing is just patience - everyone should have a go imo


----------



## judithva

Wow, great job! 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue


----------



## SeeingRed

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Thank you! I think the key to strassing is just patience - everyone should have a go imo



Hmmm... Honestly, Im not big on patience.  Maybe I should rethink this before I commit?


----------



## jmaemonte

There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)


----------



## butterfij

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



WOW!!! They are amazing


----------



## Christchrist

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



That's friggin awesome!!! Great job 
What glue did you use?


----------



## Louise26

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Stunning!!! Beautiful job! Happy anniversary


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



dammmmn, those are fierce! Glad you decided to strass the whole shoe, looks great!


----------



## SeeingRed

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Dorthy would drool...!


----------



## jmaemonte

butterfij said:


> WOW!!! They are amazing



Thank you! 



Christchrist said:


> That's friggin awesome!!! Great job
> What glue did you use?



Thanks!  I used E6000 which worked amazingly well on the suede.  I literally had to pry the crystals off when I made a mistake.  



blackbeltshoppr said:


> Stunning!!! Beautiful job! Happy anniversary



Thank you so much!



dirtyaddiction said:


> dammmmn, those are fierce! Glad you decided to strass the whole shoe, looks great!



Coming from you this means a lot!  Your work is beyond compare!  



SeeingRed said:


> Dorthy would drool...!



Lol!  I might have to be Dorothy for Halloween just to wear these bad boys!


----------



## rock_girl

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Those are lovely!  I never thought to strass the scissor girl, but maybe I should reconsider.  Happy anniversary!!


----------



## frick&frack

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



happy anniversary!  you're going to look fabulous in these amazing shoes!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

rock_girl said:


> Those are lovely!  I never thought to strass the scissor girl, but maybe I should reconsider.  Happy anniversary!!



Thank you!   It wasn't my intention to do the whole shoe but it didn't look quite right so I went for it.  Strassing over the pleats was nerve wracking but I am really thrilled with the results.


----------



## jmaemonte

frick&frack said:


> happy anniversary!  you're going to look fabulous in these amazing shoes!!!



You are so sweet!  Thank you!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

SeeingRed said:


> Hmmm... Honestly, Im not big on patience.  Maybe I should rethink this before I commit?



I find it a lot easier putting on a dvd of a TV series and watching that whilst strassing. Times goes by a lot faster


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Gorgeous and congrats on your milestone!


----------



## JessieG

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Phenomenal!


----------



## loveglitzer

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  So excited to post, I've been stalking this thread for yeaaars!!   I got these jolie noeuds on ebay last year for a song as they had fade damage on the heel and bows.  Hello strass project!!  I ended up strassing the bows in Fuchsia Swarovski Crystals, because I thought the shoe would look pretty with just a bit of bling. With Valentine's Day approaching I needed a pretty pink shoe to wear out with my FI.... so presenting my Valentine's Day Jolie Strass!       They are not as extravagant or as well done as most of you ladies do on here, but this is my first attempt at strass so I kept it small so I wouldn't get overwhelmed.    Can't wait to wear them out!!  Thanks for letting me share!


WOW - no other words needed


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Did these a while back. Not sure it's my cup of tee actually. It's just reaaally red. Goes well with my McQueen clutch but I haven't worn them out yet. The plan is for the V day
> 
> These are décolletés btw. Meant to do Ron Ron but couldn't find them in my size at a good price


Great color and really nice job ... enjoy them


----------



## loveglitzer

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue


They turned out stunning - congrats


----------



## crystalhowlett

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Absolutely stunning!!! Scissor girl is sexy on her own n with this make over. Wow!!!  You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

KSGirl said:
			
		

> I've done non Louboutins!
> 
> Two pairs of Nina jelly flats ($9 @ Macy's) one in violet/violet AB, and the other in Siam AB
> 
> A pair of Stuart Weitzmans (I paid $40, retail on them is $295 IIRC) in Siam/Siam AB
> 
> Two pairs of Jimmy Choo flats (both purchased secondhand for under $59)
> 
> A vintage pair of Stuart Weitzmans from the 80's for a friend
> 
> Nine West flats for a friend (bought @ Macy's for $10)
> 
> A pair of wedges from Kohls for a friend of mine.
> 
> And two pairs of manolos. One for me, one for my mom.
> 
> Sooo, yeah. I think it's worth it! I've also done 5 pairs of CL (I think? Maybe 6?)
> 
> I have a serious strass problem. I could do every shoe I own!!
> 
> My friend with the Nine West flats? She adores them. Gets tons of compliments and wears them everywhere. I think it depends on the person. I wouldn't strass Nine West for me, but I consider them throwaway shoes. (Plus they kill my feet)
> 
> Sparkle is sparkle in my book. I did a pair of target flats for my daughter, she loves them.



Wow. That's impressive. Yes. I want to strass a pair for my baby girl as well. For Easter ; ) 
Target has really cute shoes too. 

I may start strassing other brands and then finally work up to the louboutin which will give me the time to wait and buy the perfect pair for under $300! And the strass skill. Thank u for all the examples.  I know they all r beautiful.


----------



## loubiewoubie

Hi everyone!
I'm still pretty new to TPF and finding my way around. Not sure if this is the right thread, but does anyone know where I can purchase the various studs, pyramid spikes, etc to "Very Mix" my Lady Peeps please?? I'm after gunmetal and gold.
Thanks xxx


----------



## SeeingRed

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I find it a lot easier putting on a dvd of a TV series and watching that whilst strassing. Times goes by a lot faster



Something appropriate like Sex In the City?? Sounds like an amazing afternoon! Thanks for the suggestion. I'm still waiting for the perfect pair to find their way to me!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thinking of strassing my roller boy spikes!!????  One day


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi ladies.......so I am going to strass a pair of N&bull; prive for my friends wedding gift. I just bought these. 




I want to paint them silver or another metallic color. 
Can I please have some advice as far as what to use and how to create this master piece. 
Thinking silver with AB. Or Siam AB or the mermaid. 
This will b her first pair of Louboutin!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Those are hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## LV&Evie

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Amazing!!! You did a stellar job on those!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



Is this Siam?


----------



## Christchrist

_Anna88_ said:


> And what about these shoes?
> 
> No One Men Shoes
> 
> Let Me know thanks!



Why are you posting this on all the threads ?


----------



## Christchrist

_Anna88_ said:


> 'cause i love em all!!



Oh ok


----------



## crystalhowlett

Does anyone have a current promo code for dream time creations or know if a sale is coming up. I want to start ordering the crystal AB, I'd love a discount if possible. 

Ive signed up for a newsletter but I'm sure I'll buy and then the promo will b sent out.


----------



## butterfij

crystalhowlett said:


> Does anyone have a current promo code for dream time creations or know if a sale is coming up. I want to start ordering the crystal AB, I'd love a discount if possible.
> 
> Ive signed up for a newsletter but I'm sure I'll buy and then the promo will b sent out.



Try either ACART10 or ACART15


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738


WOW, one of the most impressive DIY's I've ever seen on this thread. Love your diligence and hard work. It paid off!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:


> i'm having crystal ab strass for my wedding. Mine was on a silver base instead of white tho. I do think it looks more colorful than crystal clear and more interested to me. Under direct light it looks pinkish (second pic) while looking white/silver (first pic). Hth


love these!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hey Ladies, it's been SUCH a long time since I've posted in this thread or been on here for that matter, but I just want to say that the projects I sifted through today look great. I'm especially loving those DIY Lucifer Bows  Very crafty 

Here are a few of my favorites that I've completed since last time I was on. Enjoy!
Lady Peeps originally framboise patent, stripped and painted champagne, then strassed in Jonquil AB:










These Cate Trash were painted silver and strassed in Crystal AB:













These Brian Atwoods were magenta with awful crystal placement on the heels.  Painted gold and strassed in Golden Shadow:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

These Daffodile were originally navy satin, painted black for another project, then re-painted a peacock-esq blue/green and strassed in Smoked Topaz AB:









These are my favorite, and I've decided to keep them for myself; black velour Fastissima strassed in Black Diamond:









Jimmy Choo gold wedges painted silver with foil pen and strassed in Crystal AB:


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:









And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:













Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!


----------



## loubiewoubie

Hello?? Does anyone know where I can get the spikes, pyramid studs etc to make a Very Mix at home please? I have the Lady Peeps ready to go.
Thanks...


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!



Love all the pairs! The last one is especially cool. It's an absolute change in all senses. I'm curious to know how did you paint the heel part so nice? Is it only lumerie paint or something else involved?


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

The heel of which pair? The last pair didn't require the heel to be painted bc it was already that deep green color. The only part I had to paint was the mesh body of the shoe that was left over once the fishnet was removed. That part was a dark blue/green color, everything else was left as is.



bougainvillier said:


> Love all the pairs! The last one is especially cool. It's an absolute change in all senses. I'm curious to know how did you paint the heel part so nice? Is it only lumerie paint or something else involved?


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The heel of which pair?



The last pair in jet ab


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:


> The last pair in jet ab


The last pair didn't require the heel to be painted bc it was already that deep green color. The only part I had to paint was the mesh body of the shoe that was left over once the fishnet was removed. That part was a dark blue/green color, everything else was left as is.


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The last pair didn't require the heel to be painted bc it was already that deep green color. The only part I had to paint was the mesh body of the shoe that was left over once the fishnet was removed. That part was a dark blue/green color, everything else was left as is.



Oh wow. It really looked like it was black in the first picture there


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!



Your work is just amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

no, just the photo quality was sucky.  It was with my old iphone 



bougainvillier said:


> Oh wow. It really looked like it was black in the first picture there


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Your work is just amazing!


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!


Hi Oak ... great to have you back. I love all your work - there is no wonder  ... always such a great pleasure to see the transformation and I really like your pattern. Hope you are back on track and doing well... was reading your blog and am feeling with you, 2012 was a hard year for me too - but bc of another reason. Good luck sweet strassing lady


----------



## Christchrist

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey Ladies, it's been SUCH a long time since I've posted in this thread or been on here for that matter, but I just want to say that the projects I sifted through today look great. I'm especially loving those DIY Lucifer Bows  Very crafty
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites that I've completed since last time I was on. Enjoy!
> Lady Peeps originally framboise patent, stripped and painted champagne, then strassed in Jonquil AB:
> 
> These Cate Trash were painted silver and strassed in Crystal AB:
> 
> These Brian Atwoods were magenta with awful crystal placement on the heels.  Painted gold and strassed in Golden Shadow:





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These Daffodile were originally navy satin, painted black for another project, then re-painted a peacock-esq blue/green and strassed in Smoked Topaz AB:
> 
> These are my favorite, and I've decided to keep them for myself; black velour Fastissima strassed in Black Diamond:
> 
> Jimmy Choo gold wedges painted silver with foil pen and strassed in Crystal AB:





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!



Your work is amazing!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Christchrist said:


> Your work is amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

loveglitzer said:


> Hi Oak ... great to have you back. I love all your work - there is no wonder  ... always such a great pleasure to see the transformation and I really like your pattern. Hope you are back on track and doing well... was reading your blog and am feeling with you, 2012 was a hard year for me too - but bc of another reason. Good luck sweet strassing lady



Thank you! I def had a long, rough year. It was a wild, crazy ride, and I'm just so happy 2012 is in the past. Lol. It was a great year for me business wise, so I can't complain on that end  thanks for keeping up with my work/blog. That's very sweet of you. 

Hope you have a wonderful, fulfilling 2013. We all need it! (Hugs)


----------



## youssefm

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These are my favorite, and I've decided to keep them for myself; black velour Fastissima strassed in Black Diamond:




You have just convinced me to strass using black diamond instead of jet hematite! All the pairs are simply amazing


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

youssefm said:


> You have just convinced me to strass using black diamond instead of jet hematite! All the pairs are simply amazing



Thanks. I personally think black diamond is much more interesting that JH. You get the sparkly color specks of the diamond still, which is what I like


----------



## Mi_Lan

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> These Daffodile were originally navy satin, painted black for another project, then re-painted a peacock-esq blue/green and strassed in Smoked Topaz AB:
> 
> These are my favorite, and I've decided to keep them for myself; black velour Fastissima strassed in Black Diamond:
> 
> Jimmy Choo gold wedges painted silver with foil pen and strassed in Crystal AB:



OMG! You Ve done amazing jobs!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zoe Bradley said:


> Introducing my DIY Lucifer Bows! I had literally spent years scouring eBay and Bonanza trying to find the Lucifers in my size and in a 100mm heel (I just can't do 120mm) with absolutely no luck. They're my UHG and knowing that I may never find them I embarked to create my own.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044738



You did an amazing job!!! I love the heels!!!!!


----------



## barashinda

Does anyone know what color each of these crystals are?

Thanks!


----------



## loubiewoubie

Thanks for the help (not)!!


----------



## mrl1005

loubiewoubie said:


> Thanks for the help (not)!!



If you try searching this thread and the older one there is advice on where the ladies purchase their crystals. Not really necessary for the sarcasm...the comment may not have been seen or those ego did see it may not have known the answer.


----------



## Christchrist

loubiewoubie said:


> Hello?? Does anyone know where I can get the spikes, pyramid studs etc to make a Very Mix at home please? I have the Lady Peeps ready to go.
> Thanks...



I heard they can be found on eBay.  I'm still waiting for an answer also


----------



## crystalhowlett

loubiewoubie said:
			
		

> Hello?? Does anyone know where I can get the spikes, pyramid studs etc to make a Very Mix at home please? I have the Lady Peeps ready to go.
> Thanks...



Have u tried dream time creations. They do have spikes. Idk what kind.   U r welcome (not)!!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

crystalhowlett said:


> Have u tried dream time creations. They do have spikes. Idk what kind.   U r welcome (not)!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Have u tried dream time creations. They do have spikes. Idk what kind.   U r welcome (not)!!!!!



Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## ayobeckah

jmaemonte said:


> There's no place like home..........Every girl needs a pair of ruby slippers and finished just in time for Valentine's Day and my Anniversary (February 15th - 10 years!)



These are absolutely beautiful, congratulations on your ten year anniversary !


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!



All 8 pairs are amazing works of art!  The GZs are my favorites though...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Have u tried dream time creations. They do have spikes. Idk what kind.   U r welcome (not)!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jmaemonte said:


>


Bwahahahaha!!!  Good one


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey Ladies, it's been SUCH a long time since I've posted in this thread or been on here for that matter, but I just want to say that the projects I sifted through today look great. I'm especially loving those DIY Lucifer Bows  Very crafty
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites that I've completed since last time I was on. Enjoy!
> Lady Peeps originally framboise patent, stripped and painted champagne, then strassed in Jonquil AB:
> 
> These Cate Trash were painted silver and strassed in Crystal AB:
> 
> These Brian Atwoods were magenta with awful crystal placement on the heels.  Painted gold and strassed in Golden Shadow:


^incredible work...as always!  I love crystal AB.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> These Daffodile were originally navy satin, painted black for another project, then re-painted a peacock-esq blue/green and strassed in Smoked Topaz AB:
> 
> These are my favorite, and I've decided to keep them for myself; black velour Fastissima strassed in Black Diamond:
> 
> Jimmy Choo gold wedges painted silver with foil pen and strassed in Crystal AB:


^woah...those dafs are strassed in smoked topaz?  they look peacock too.  so cool!

I'd keep the fastissima too.  between the shape of the bootie, the heel, & the black diamond, they're outstanding.

with the JC wedges, were the uppers that you strassed leather or canvas?  I have a pair of green cataribbons, & I'm not crazy about the shade of green.  you're making me think that maybe I should strass.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!


^I'm amazed at your transformation of the mesh to painting!  that peacock color is gorgeous.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

rock_girl said:


> All 8 pairs are amazing works of art!  The GZs are my favorites though...


They turned out amazing! I like the idea of not strassing the whole shoe sometimes.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

frick&frack said:


> ^incredible work...as always!  I love crystal AB.
> 
> 
> 
> ^woah...those dafs are strassed in smoked topaz?  they look peacock too.  so cool!
> 
> I'd keep the fastissima too.  between the shape of the bootie, the heel, & the black diamond, they're outstanding.
> 
> with the JC wedges, were the uppers that you strassed leather or canvas?  I have a pair of green cataribbons, & I'm not crazy about the shade of green.  you're making me think that maybe I should strass.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm amazed at your transformation of the mesh to painting!  that peacock color is gorgeous.


thank you!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

frick&frack said:


> ^incredible work...as always!  I love crystal AB.
> 
> 
> 
> ^woah...those dafs are strassed in smoked topaz?  they look peacock too.  so cool!
> 
> I'd keep the fastissima too.  between the shape of the bootie, the heel, & the black diamond, they're outstanding.
> 
> with the JC wedges, were the uppers that you strassed leather or canvas?  I have a pair of green cataribbons, & I'm not crazy about the shade of green.  you're making me think that maybe I should strass.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm amazed at your transformation of the mesh to painting!  that peacock color is gorgeous.


The AB coating on the smoked Topaz are what made them that color. I love them, but unfortunately they're too small for me, or I'd keep them for myself too.   The JC wedges were a gold specchio that I painted silver. The specchio coating was different from patent though, not as thick and shiny, so I just painted over it instead of stripping it first.  It turned out perfectly fine, and she loved them. Beach wedding


----------



## loveglitzer

loubiewoubie said:


> Thanks for the help (not)!!






Christchrist said:


> I heard they can be found on eBay.  I'm still waiting for an answer also






HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!  Good one



Sorry ladies, I don´t get you ... if anyone online theses days would know were to get those spikes ... they would tell you. Believe me - you get every help you need to make your dream come true ... BUT you have to make your homework as well, not only posting and waiting ... I bet you, if I would need spikes ... I would find them in at least 2 hours! But I don´t need them 

please forgive my direct way of speaking, it had to come out.


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> Have u tried dream time creations. They do have spikes. Idk what kind.   U r welcome (not)!!!!!



Lol that made me chuckle


----------



## mrl1005

loveglitzer said:


> Sorry ladies, I don´t get you ... if anyone online theses days would know were to get those spikes ... they would tell you. Believe me - you get every help you need to make your dream come true ... BUT you have to make your homework as well, not only posting and waiting ... I bet you, if I would need spikes ... I would find them in at least 2 hours! But I don´t need them
> 
> please forgive my direct way of speaking, it had to come out.



Why would you post and ask? We were trying to be helpful by answering you despite your rudeness. Some places where you can get materials for a DIY project are over-priced, not reputable, bad customer service, etc. 

That's why this thread of this sub-forum is so outstanding. The ladies who have done their own DIY projects show their progress, before and after pics, and also offer advice re: DIY projects for those who haven't done one yet. (Including where to buy the materials and which materials to use on what products). 

I personally am very thankful to these ladies and admire them greatly. They have inspired me to maybe one day try to do one myself! So, please, let's remember the lesson we learned when we were children: "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all".


----------



## butterfij

I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now


They look great!


----------



## Christchrist

loveglitzer said:


> Sorry ladies, I don´t get you ... if anyone online theses days would know were to get those spikes ... they would tell you. Believe me - you get every help you need to make your dream come true ... BUT you have to make your homework as well, not only posting and waiting ... I bet you, if I would need spikes ... I would find them in at least 2 hours! But I don´t need them
> 
> please forgive my direct way of speaking, it had to come out.



Are you serious? I tried to answer the best I could. Don't chastise me for trying to help a rude member!


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



Holy crap! I love them


----------



## rock_girl

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



Those turned out  amazing!!  Congratulations on a beautiful DIY.


----------



## rock_girl

loveglitzer said:


> Sorry ladies, I don´t get you ... if anyone online theses days would know were to get those spikes ... they would tell you. Believe me - you get every help you need to make your dream come true ... BUT you have to make your homework as well, not only posting and waiting ... I bet you, if I would need spikes ... I would find them in at least 2 hours! But I don´t need them
> 
> please forgive my direct way of speaking, it had to come out.



If I recall correctly, there have only been five or fewer DIYs that involved studs or spikes.  If you used the search feature associated with this thread (and the previous DIY threads) prior to asking your question, you would have found the  information you were looking for.  

Often times, if people don't answer it's not because they're trying to be rude but because they don't know.


----------



## butterfij

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> They look great!





Christchrist said:


> Holy crap! I love them





rock_girl said:


> Those turned out  amazing!!  Congratulations on a beautiful DIY.



Thank you ladies !!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You did an amazing job!!! I love the heels!!!!!





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> WOW, one of the most impressive DIY's I've ever seen on this thread. Love your diligence and hard work. It paid off!!!



Thank you so very much!


----------



## cdinh87

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



Uh-mazing!!! u did a great job!


----------



## butterfij

cdinh87 said:


> Uh-mazing!!! u did a great job!



Thank you, I'm so excited to wear them but there are no up coming events on the horizon


----------



## SeeingRed

butterfij said:


> Thank you, I'm so excited to wear them but there are no up coming events on the horizon



They really are amazing!  I think you need to make your own "event" just to get them out on the town!


----------



## butterfij

SeeingRed said:


> They really are amazing!  I think you need to make your own "event" just to get them out on the town!



The only event is my birthday but I'm going clubbing so they will probably be destroyed. So I'm going to have to wait till I go to university, there will be balls held when I get there


----------



## Zoe Bradley

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all my first DIY attempt at strassing. I'm really happy with how these turned out! I bought them for an absolute steal off ebay because the previous owner's dog had attacked these and left bite marks everywhere and ripped bits of leather off the front of one of the shoes - but the shoe itself was hardly worn at all. I glued down the loose bits and painted a few coats of Jaquad Lumiere Pearlescent Blue and strassed these in cobalt blue



Amazing job! Though I really would have loved to seen the before pics


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey Ladies, it's been SUCH a long time since I've posted in this thread or been on here for that matter, but I just want to say that the projects I sifted through today look great. I'm especially loving those DIY Lucifer Bows  Very crafty
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites that I've completed since last time I was on. Enjoy!
> Lady Peeps originally framboise patent, stripped and painted champagne, then strassed in Jonquil AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Cate Trash were painted silver and strassed in Crystal AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Brian Atwoods were magenta with awful crystal placement on the heels.  Painted gold and strassed in Golden Shadow:



So happy to see you back! I've long admired your work and your newest creations are to die for! Just stunning!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you so much. It HAS been a while, LOL. 



Zoe Bradley said:


> So happy to see you back! I've long admired your work and your newest creations are to die for! Just stunning!


----------



## anniethecat

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti heels painted gold in strassed areas, and strassed in Golden Shadow:
> 
> And finally probably the biggest transformation I've ever made; the fishnet/mesh body was torn out and painted a peacock green color, then strassed in Jet AB. The transformation was insanely cool IRL:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies, and keep up the great work!



Spectacular work as usual!  I especially love those GZ...if I can say that on a CL forum


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

anniethecat said:


> Spectacular work as usual!  I especially love those GZ...if I can say that on a CL forum



Why thank you. I love them as well.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Here we go ladies!!! Starting to paint then strass in crystal AB 2058. 





Any advice is welcomed!! I'm nervous and excited, my first DIY.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Here we go ladies!!! Starting to paint then strass in crystal AB 2058.
> 
> Any advice is welcomed!! I'm nervous and excited, my first DIY.



Oh my. I'm excited


----------



## judithva

I'm not sure if this is what you want, Christchrist, but being new here I was trying to read thru all the threads and I found a posting by Zoe Bradley about getting the studs on Ebay (I don't know how to do a back link)
Post #6636 - Zoe Bradley - on page 443.  
HTHs




Christchrist said:


> I heard they can be found on eBay.  I'm still waiting for an answer also


----------



## bebefuzz

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



Holy freaking cow!! THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!


----------



## anniethecat

crystalhowlett said:


> Here we go ladies!!! Starting to paint then strass in crystal AB 2058.
> 
> 
> Any advice is welcomed!! I'm nervous and excited, my first DIY.



Exciting!!!  can't wait to see the finished product.

(I have the same VS catalog and Babies R Us/Toys R Us flyer at home)


----------



## butterfij

bebefuzz said:


> Holy freaking cow!! THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!



Thank you so much


----------



## Christchrist

judithva said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you want, Christchrist, but being new here I was trying to read thru all the threads and I found a posting by Zoe Bradley about getting the studs on Ebay (I don't know how to do a back link)
> Post #6636 - Zoe Bradley - on page 443.
> HTHs



Thanks for the info. Someone else was asking. Good they see your post


----------



## crystalhowlett

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Exciting!!!  can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> (I have the same VS catalog and Babies R Us/Toys R Us flyer at home)



Hahahaha. Thanks I can't either. 

. That's funny the things we notice!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



wowww! What a transformation! Great job


----------



## crystalhowlett

butterfij said:
			
		

> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now



Beautiful!!! Wow that's a awesome transformation.


----------



## loveglitzer

mrl1005 said:


> Why would you post and ask? We were trying to be helpful by answering you despite your rudeness. Some places where you can get materials for a DIY project are over-priced, not reputable, bad customer service, etc.
> 
> That's why this thread of this sub-forum is so outstanding. The ladies who have done their own DIY projects show their progress, before and after pics, and also offer advice re: DIY projects for those who haven't done one yet. (Including where to buy the materials and which materials to use on what products).
> 
> I personally am very thankful to these ladies and admire them greatly. They have inspired me to maybe one day try to do one myself! So, please, let's remember the lesson we learned when we were children: "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all".


Oh Hi, sorry but I guess you got me totally wrong. I was miserable about Loubiewoubie asking so harsh and beeing negative bc of not been answered as fast as she expected.

I love you all here and totally agree that we all help each other and even as a beginner I try my best to give a helping hand if I can ... but if I dont use spikes myself I would´nt not try to do the www search for her - she has to do a little on her own ... reading the whole blog would be no1 in my opinion. And asking NICE not sarcastic like "Thanks for helping (not)!" ... this is not opening my heart. 

If I hurt any of you - I dearly apologize! And some of you know me for a little longer and my have understand what I tried to say. Unfortunatelly english is not my first language.

Sorry, really *sad*


----------



## bougainvillier

loveglitzer said:


> Oh Hi, sorry but I guess you got me totally wrong. I was miserable about Loubiewoubie asking so harsh and beeing negative bc of not been answered as fast as she expected.
> 
> I love you all here and totally agree that we all help each other and even as a beginner I try my best to give a helping hand if I can ... but if I dont use spikes myself I would´nt not try to do the www search for her - she has to do a little on her own ... reading the whole blog would be no1 in my opinion. And asking NICE not sarcastic like "Thanks for helping (not)!" ... this is not opening my heart.
> 
> If I hurt any of you - I dearly apologize! And some of you know me for a little longer and my have understand what I tried to say. Unfortunatelly english is not my first language.
> 
> Sorry, really *sad*



Oh dear I just read through. There is no need for you to apologize hun. I was quite confused by mrl as well of accusing you of anything? She seems to be messing you and Loubiewoubie up? I am sure she didn't mean anything harmful. Indeed I feel Loubiewoubie is very rude and aggressive in the way she asks questions here in this thread. Ladies here are more than helpful but you need to be patient till someone knows the answer to visit the thread and answer you. Again nothing you did was wrong. In fact, it was something I would say to Loubiewoubie


----------



## bougainvillier

mrl1005 said:


> Why would you post and ask? We were trying to be helpful by answering you despite your rudeness. Some places where you can get materials for a DIY project are over-priced, not reputable, bad customer service, etc.
> 
> That's why this thread of this sub-forum is so outstanding. The ladies who have done their own DIY projects show their progress, before and after pics, and also offer advice re: DIY projects for those who haven't done one yet. (Including where to buy the materials and which materials to use on what products).
> 
> I personally am very thankful to these ladies and admire them greatly. They have inspired me to maybe one day try to do one myself! So, please, let's remember the lesson we learned when we were children: "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all".



I think you messed Loubiewoubie and loveglitzer up? Loubiewoubie was the one asking and loveglitzer is just speaking a matter of truth.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Back to shoes, yes? 

Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Beautiful! These look amazing!


----------



## Nolia

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Holy #$&T. 

Want.  How do they wear without the strap?


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Ohhhh my that's stunning


----------



## youssefm

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.


Those are AMAZING!! The colors are so cool


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bebefuzz said:


> Beautiful! These look amazing!



Thank you bebefuzz 



Nolia said:


> Holy #$&T.
> 
> Want.  How do they wear without the strap?



Thank you  These were for a friend of mine who gave them to me without straps to strass. I've never tried these shoes on before so not sure 



Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh my that's stunning



Thanks Christchrist 



youssefm said:


> Those are AMAZING!! The colors are so cool



Thanks Youssefm


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.




Such a lovely and unique pair! These would look wonderful in Aurum too!


----------



## bitchychinky

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Holy crap these are great.  You got patience girl!  Everything looks so straight and tidy. If I attempted this you would know it was an amateur job haha.


----------



## gfairenoughh

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Stunning job Dirty! I am so excited for my Light Rose AB Daffodiles! Your work is perfection!!


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Unbelievable...how amazing these are!    Job well done!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> Such a lovely and unique pair! These would look wonderful in Aurum too!



I loveeee Aurum, it looks fab on everything! 



*****ychinky said:


> Holy crap these are great.  You got patience girl!  Everything looks so straight and tidy. If I attempted this you would know it was an amateur job haha.



lolol thank you dear, I've strassed over 60 pairs of shoes.. practice makes perfect! 



gfairenoughh said:


> Stunning job Dirty! I am so excited for my Light Rose AB Daffodiles! Your work is perfection!!



me too! I can't wait to work on those 



rock_girl said:


> Unbelievable...how amazing these are!    Job well done!!



thank youuu


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Love these! Such a fabulous color


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339



It looks so much better strassed...beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



Very nice


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Oh dear I just read through. There is no need for you to apologize hun. I was quite confused by mrl as well of accusing you of anything? She seems to be messing you and Loubiewoubie up? I am sure she didn't mean anything harmful. Indeed I feel Loubiewoubie is very rude and aggressive in the way she asks questions here in this thread. Ladies here are more than helpful but you need to be patient till someone knows the answer to visit the thread and answer you. Again nothing you did was wrong. In fact, it was something I would say to Loubiewoubie



I'm glad someone said something because I was thinking this.  I didn't post anything because I don't have much tact.  Mrl may not have meant any harm but she sure should recall when she put her foot in her mouth not that long ago and stop, pause, pause some more before she post a response of chastisement...because after all this is an example of the other foot in her mouth (mistake or not).


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339



Great job! Volcano looks awesome!


----------



## jmaemonte

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee



Wow!  This is so gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

butterfij said:


> I have finally finished my shoes. I just need some where to wear them now


^very cool style with the crystals!  you sure did a lot of work to transform them.


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.


^those shoes are stunning!  the gold & volcano are a match made in heaven.




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!


^fantastic!  the crystals highlight the pigalle shape perfectly.  I love it too.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339



It is gorgeous! I love!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339



Oh am gee.  Amazing


----------



## PeepToe

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



Wow! I've always kind of disliked this bag but I really like this!! Amazing job!


----------



## samina

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Wow!!! Truly look amazing! Well done


----------



## samina

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



Wow it really brings out the shoes n looks stunning


----------



## ayobeckah

Hey everyone, sorry if this question has already been asked; but for the stressed wedding shoes there's the crystal with the pink undertones and one with the blue. On the Internet I only see crystal AB but it looks like the one with pink tones. Does anyone have an idea as to what the blue tones stone is called? Thanks in advance !

P.S: I think it's moonlight but I'm not sure I'd like a second opinion


----------



## butterfij

ayobeckah said:


> Hey everyone, sorry if this question has already been asked; but for the stressed wedding shoes there's the crystal with the pink undertones and one with the blue. On the Internet I only see crystal AB but it looks like the one with pink tones. Does anyone have an idea as to what the blue tones stone is called? Thanks in advance !
> 
> P.S: I think it's moonlight but I'm not sure I'd like a second opinion



Yeah it does sound like moonlight, but maybe you should post a pic just to confirm


----------



## colorofmyheart

ayobeckah said:


> Hey everyone, sorry if this question has already been asked; but for the stressed wedding shoes there's the crystal with the pink undertones and one with the blue. On the Internet I only see crystal AB but it looks like the one with pink tones. Does anyone have an idea as to what the blue tones stone is called? Thanks in advance !
> 
> P.S: I think it's moonlight but I'm not sure I'd like a second opinion



i'm pretty sure that moonlight is the blue one. i checked Oakenfoldgodess' blog, and she's done some moonlight strass pairs, and they definitely have a blue tone.


----------



## Sue89

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



Wow it's lovely!! Much better strassed!


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



It's amazing the difference thoughtful crystal placement can make on a bag or shoe.  I didn't care for the original  bag, but with the strass I love it!  When you take this baby out for a spin, please post mid shots in the Who What Wear thread as I would love to see how you style it!


----------



## ayobeckah

colorofmyheart said:


> i'm pretty sure that moonlight is the blue one. i checked Oakenfoldgodess' blog, and she's done some moonlight strass pairs, and they definitely have a blue tone.



alright - sorry i couldn't post a picture I was responding from my phone, but thanks again both of you for your help !


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

rock_girl said:


> It's amazing the difference thoughtful crystal placement can make on a bag or shoe.  I didn't care for the original  bag, but with the strass I love it!  When you take this baby out for a spin, please post mid shots in the Who What Wear thread as I would love to see how you style it!



Will do!

And thank you to all of the ladies who responded. I feel very accomplished with this project. There's just something about it in person...it's literally perfect to me. All my favorite colors combined. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

One more bc I just could NOT help myself. Lolololol


----------



## Christchrist

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> One more bc I just could NOT help myself. Lolololol



Friggin A I love it


----------



## colorofmyheart

ayobeckah said:


> alright - sorry i couldn't post a picture I was responding from my phone, but thanks again both of you for your help !



you're welcome (: i kinda stalk her blog... she does such good work.


----------



## colorofmyheart

i need an opinion or two. i'm trying to decide what color to do my shoes for my wedding. my dress is ivory. my girls are wearing "grape" colored dresses from alfred angelo, and silver shoes. the guys are in dark grey tuxes with silver vests and ties.

in my mind, i have three options.

1) strass in amethyst to match the purple dresses of the girls (i think amethyst is a good match to the color their dresses are)
2) strass in silver shade, or another silver color, to match their silver shoes (and have something to wear again)
3) strass in silk, to go with the ivory

thoughts? advice? has anyone done silk or silver shade? i've seen amethyst in person, and love it. but i've only seen photos of silk. and i've only seen one or two photos of silver shade.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

colorofmyheart said:


> you're welcome (: i kinda stalk her blog... she does such good work.



You are just too kind


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

colorofmyheart said:


> i need an opinion or two. i'm trying to decide what color to do my shoes for my wedding. my dress is ivory. my girls are wearing "grape" colored dresses from alfred angelo, and silver shoes. the guys are in dark grey tuxes with silver vests and ties.
> 
> in my mind, i have three options.
> 
> 1) strass in amethyst to match the purple dresses of the girls (i think amethyst is a good match to the color their dresses are)
> 2) strass in silver shade, or another silver color, to match their silver shoes (and have something to wear again)
> 3) strass in silk, to go with the ivory
> 
> thoughts? advice? has anyone done silk or silver shade? i've seen amethyst in person, and love it. but i've only seen photos of silk. and i've only seen one or two photos of silver shade.



Def not silk. Amethyst or silver shade are great options. It really depends what the vibe of your wedding is, honestly. If you're less traditional, more fun and like a "pop" if color, I say go with amethyst. I think silver shade is great for antique style weddings/dresses etc. but def don't do silk. 

Good luck


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!



Gorgeous!!! Msr would b jealous!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

I'm so sorry about all the questions but i need a little advice, I decided to NOT do the moonlight crystals cause this specific shoe is for a wedding i have to attend and i don't want my shoes to be wedding shoes at a wedding, does that make sense? Anyways, I decided to order pearlescent blue lumiere paint to finally start my strass project (i just wanted to be 100% sure before I started) with the meridian blue crystals. The shoe I'm going to tackle is the plum yousras but I'm a little worried about the heel. From the looks of it, the heel can't really fit any crystals. Is it a dead end because of this or is there an alternative i should be looking at (shoes or method wise)?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi ladies. Quick question- what size do u prefer to outline with? 

I was looking at 5ss n 7ss and thought that would take a million. Is 10ss to big?


----------



## bougainvillier

ayobeckah said:


> I'm so sorry about all the questions but i need a little advice, I decided to NOT do the moonlight crystals cause this specific shoe is for a wedding i have to attend and i don't want my shoes to be wedding shoes at a wedding, does that make sense? Anyways, I decided to order pearlescent blue lumiere paint to finally start my strass project (i just wanted to be 100% sure before I started) with the meridian blue crystals. The shoe I'm going to tackle is the plum yousras but I'm a little worried about the heel. From the looks of it, the heel can't really fit any crystals. Is it a dead end because of this or is there an alternative i should be looking at (shoes or method wise)?



I did a pair of elisa and the heels are very thin as well. The biggest size I used is 16ss just a few. Mostly 7ss and 9ss. Some 12ss and 5ss. Don't use 20ss you should be fine


----------



## bougainvillier

crystalhowlett said:


> Hi ladies. Quick question- what size do u prefer to outline with?
> 
> I was looking at 5ss n 7ss and thought that would take a million. Is 10ss to big?



10ss is not too big. I used 7ss and 9ss mainly. Some 12ss. 5ss is too small for outlining IMO


----------



## ayobeckah

bougainvillier said:


> I did a pair of elisa and the heels are very thin as well. The biggest size I used is 16ss just a few. Mostly 7ss and 9ss. Some 12ss and 5ss. Don't use 20ss you should be fine



Ok I really appreciate it it's my first time and I don't want it to be a total bust before I even start gluing lol, thanks again !!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> 10ss is not too big. I used 7ss and 9ss mainly. Some 12ss. 5ss is too small for outlining IMO



Thanks!!! Ill try the 10ss, Not much bigger than a 9ss.
I bought 20,16,12,10,7,5ss.  Of course no 9ss. Lets see what happens. I was just placing them on the shoe. They r slippery little suckers!!!  Waiting on my tools to come in........ So I can begin. 

I'm nervous I don't want to mess this up.


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.


this IS Princess - Heaven ... I love them


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339


Oh wow - this is a wonderful statement clutch ... I would wear it to after-office-drinks out  and would look perfectly dressy even without makeup *lol* ...


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> Oh dear I just read through. There is no need for you to apologize hun. I was quite confused by mrl as well of accusing you of anything? She seems to be messing you and Loubiewoubie up? I am sure she didn't mean anything harmful. Indeed I feel Loubiewoubie is very rude and aggressive in the way she asks questions here in this thread. Ladies here are more than helpful but you need to be patient till someone knows the answer to visit the thread and answer you. Again nothing you did was wrong. In fact, it was something I would say to Loubiewoubie


Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

ayobeckah said:


> Ok I really appreciate it it's my first time and I don't want it to be a total bust before I even start gluing lol, thanks again !!



No problem. Ladies here are amazing. Let us know if you have more questions


----------



## bougainvillier

crystalhowlett said:


> Thanks!!! Ill try the 10ss, Not much bigger than a 9ss.
> I bought 20,16,12,10,7,5ss.  Of course no 9ss. Lets see what happens. I was just placing them on the shoe. They r slippery little suckers!!!  Waiting on my tools to come in........ So I can begin.
> 
> I'm nervous I don't want to mess this up.



Well 9ss or 10ss. Same thing  I use the same sizes except 10ss to 9ss. What tools you getting?

You will be fine. Hope it's gonna be fun for you. Let us know if you have more questions


----------



## crystalhowlett

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Well 9ss or 10ss. Same thing  I use the same sizes except 10ss to 9ss. What tools you getting?
> 
> You will be fine. Hope it's gonna be fun for you. Let us know if you have more questions




 curved tweezers and the little magic tray.  I'm debating on the wax stick. 
I was practicing with regular tweezers.  5ss stones flying everywhere!! LOL.  Falling In the peep toe crack.  Good thing I have until July. As the bride said 150 days but who's counting......

R the syringes necessary for glue?


----------



## bougainvillier

crystalhowlett said:


> curved tweezers and the little magic tray.  I'm debating on the wax stick.
> I was practicing with regular tweezers.  5ss stones flying everywhere!! LOL.  Falling In the peep toe crack.  Good thing I have until July. As the bride said 150 days but who's counting......
> 
> R the syringes necessary for glue?



I am probably not the one to comment since I didn't use the syringes... But I don't think it's necessary since people use a little brush or even toothpick


----------



## crystalhowlett

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I am probably not the one to comment since I didn't use the syringes... But I don't think it's necessary since people use a little brush or even toothpick



My thinking. I just don't see how this is easier if its been done without n I hear the glue drys out so what's the point. Thank u for the reassurance. I remember a nail kit is a good item to buy but that was the 1st DIY if Im correct.  Thank u!!! 
I'm not done asking questions. I know once it time to start placing the rhinestones. I will have soooooo many more. Thank u so much for making me feel less anxiety about this. Even my DH looked at the 5ss an said that will take u forever u aren't scared.  Thanks!!!  I know once I start I will b fine. It's just that first few. Or the first shoe.  I'm so HAPPY  U GIRLS R HERE!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## bougainvillier

crystalhowlett said:


> My thinking. I just don't see how this is easier if its been done without n I hear the glue drys out so what's the point. Thank u for the reassurance. I remember a nail kit is a good item to buy but that was the 1st DIY if Im correct.  Thank u!!!
> I'm not done asking questions. I know once it time to start placing the rhinestones. I will have soooooo many more. Thank u so much for making me feel less anxiety about this. Even my DH looked at the 5ss an said that will take u forever u aren't scared.  Thanks!!!  I know once I start I will b fine. It's just that first few. Or the first shoe.  I'm so HAPPY  U GIRLS R HERE!!!! Xoxoxo



No problem at all. I'm not all that experienced in strassing. Done 3 pairs so far. I was scared to death for the first and ladies here are just huge help. It was after all a fun experience and my dh said he is so proud of me seeing my result product. It'll worth it and you will be fine. Just post when you have doubt. Girls here are the best


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well 


hope you enjoy


----------



## vuittonamour

oh and for those interested the first shoe was painted in pewter paint and strassed in silver shade, and the ones with the blue insole are platine leather strassed with moonlight


----------



## jmaemonte

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy



Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## ayobeckah

vuittonamour said:


> oh and for those interested the first shoe was painted in pewter paint and strassed in silver shade, and the ones with the blue insole are platine leather strassed with moonlight


they are so beautiful, congrats on the wedding !

May I ask what size crystal did you use to outline your shoes in?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

crystalhowlett said:


> curved tweezers and the little magic tray.  I'm debating on the wax stick.
> I was practicing with regular tweezers.  5ss stones flying everywhere!! LOL.  Falling In the peep toe crack.  Good thing I have until July. As the bride said 150 days but who's counting......
> 
> R the syringes necessary for glue?



I use a wax stick. When the end gets a bit blunt i just rub it around the edges on a piece of paper so it's pointy enough to pick up the smaller crystals.

I use the wide end of an orange stick and smear small areas of glue on and work from that. This is so much quicker than using a syringe or toothpick. You can't really notice the glue marks because it dries clear unless you're holding the shoe to your nose.


----------



## Christchrist

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> hope you enjoy



Awwwwwww I love these pics. You did a great job on the shoes too


----------



## rock_girl

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> hope you enjoy



Congrats on your nuptials!!  You CLs turned out amazing, as did the photos.


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> One more bc I just could NOT help myself. Lolololol


^I'm glad you can't help yourself because I can't get enough of that clutch!!! 




vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy


^your photos are beautiful!  looks like your dress was gorgeous & your rings are so lovely.  hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> hope you enjoy



Gorgeous! Great work VA!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Wooooozaaaa, those are awesome!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> One more bc I just could NOT help myself. Lolololol



Soooooo coool and girly, super fun!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LuluBleueNuit said:


> Wooooozaaaa, those are awesome!!



thank you lulu


----------



## indypup

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy



They turned out beautifully!  It's good to see you posting again-- congrats on your marriage!!


----------



## vuittonamour

ayobeckah said:


> they are so beautiful, congrats on the wedding !
> 
> May I ask what size crystal did you use to outline your shoes in?



i believe i used a mix of 5ss and 7ss. mostly 5ss.


----------



## vuittonamour

indypup said:


> They turned out beautifully!  It's good to see you posting again-- congrats on your marriage!!



thanks, i will be around here and there, i don't have the time like i used to to be as active as i was.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy



Gorgeous!!


----------



## lv&me

Hello ladies, I need help and opinion from you wonderful ladies here.

I have observe the threads here and deciding to go ahead and strass my very prive which I hardly worn (wore it once!), my husband bought the pair thinking I would love it but I actually prefered the patent compared to the leather,hence I hardly them out!

After done a few research, I am thinking to get crystal katana tool to help my strassing job, I am a very clumsy person and worried about using tweezer! you know what I mean.. I found the demo in youtube and I think it will make strassing job easier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9XOn-7_FmHs 


My questions is :

1. I am wondering what crystals colour would look nice with the nude leather? 

2. May I know which crystals element should I get?  2028 or 2058? Im a bit confused with the difference.  

3. I am thinking to get 5 different size of the crystal, do you ladies think its enough to cover the shoe?  
ss5 - pack of 1440 x 2
ss7 - pack of 1440 x 2
ss9 - pack of 1440 x 1
ss 12 - pack of 100 x 5
ss 16 - pack of 100 x 4 

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## lv&me

lv&me said:


> Hello ladies, I need help and opinion from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> I have observe the threads here and deciding to go ahead and strass my very prive which I hardly worn (wore it once!), my husband bought the pair thinking I would love it but I actually prefered the patent compared to the leather,hence I hardly them out!
> 
> After done a few research, I am thinking to get crystal katana tool to help my strassing job, I am a very clumsy person and worried about using tweezer! you know what I mean.. I found the demo in youtube and I think it will make strassing job easier.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9XOn-7_FmHs
> 
> 
> My questions is :
> 
> 1. I am wondering what crystals colour would look nice with the nude leather?
> 
> 2. May I know which crystals element should I get?  2028 or 2058? Im a bit confused with the difference.
> 
> 3. I am thinking to get 5 different size of the crystal, do you ladies think its enough to cover the shoe?
> ss5 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss7 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss9 - pack of 1440 x 1
> ss 12 - pack of 100 x 5
> ss 16 - pack of 100 x 4
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


Not sure why the photo is not showing.. its Very Prive in Nude leather


----------



## LV&Evie

Quick question... Where do you ladies get the syringe for the glue?  I'm going to switch to E6000 to strass my tiffany blue wedding shoes, and I've heard using a syringe is best for E6000.  TIA!


----------



## crystalhowlett

eBay or crystal rhinestone boutique u can use a toothpick as well.


----------



## bougainvillier

lv&me said:


> Hello ladies, I need help and opinion from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> I have observe the threads here and deciding to go ahead and strass my very prive which I hardly worn (wore it once!), my husband bought the pair thinking I would love it but I actually prefered the patent compared to the leather,hence I hardly them out!
> 
> After done a few research, I am thinking to get crystal katana tool to help my strassing job, I am a very clumsy person and worried about using tweezer! you know what I mean.. I found the demo in youtube and I think it will make strassing job easier.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9XOn-7_FmHs
> 
> My questions is :
> 
> 1. I am wondering what crystals colour would look nice with the nude leather?
> 
> 2. May I know which crystals element should I get?  2028 or 2058? Im a bit confused with the difference.
> 
> 3. I am thinking to get 5 different size of the crystal, do you ladies think its enough to cover the shoe?
> ss5 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss7 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss9 - pack of 1440 x 1
> ss 12 - pack of 100 x 5
> ss 16 - pack of 100 x 4
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



1 Silk is matching with nude the best. But you can also look into light peach. 

2 2058 is newer than 2028. More pointy. Both are fine. I'd get the same for all sizes

3 you will need some 20ss as well. 2 gr maybe. I'd get more 12ss also. Depending on your size. 20 gr 5ss is a lot.


----------



## butterfij

lv&me said:


> Hello ladies, I need help and opinion from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> I have observe the threads here and deciding to go ahead and strass my very prive which I hardly worn (wore it once!), my husband bought the pair thinking I would love it but I actually prefered the patent compared to the leather,hence I hardly them out!
> 
> After done a few research, I am thinking to get crystal katana tool to help my strassing job, I am a very clumsy person and worried about using tweezer! you know what I mean.. I found the demo in youtube and I think it will make strassing job easier.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9XOn-7_FmHs
> 
> 
> My questions is :
> 
> 1. I am wondering what crystals colour would look nice with the nude leather?
> 
> 2. May I know which crystals element should I get?  2028 or 2058? Im a bit confused with the difference.
> 
> 3. I am thinking to get 5 different size of the crystal, do you ladies think its enough to cover the shoe?
> ss5 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss7 - pack of 1440 x 2
> ss9 - pack of 1440 x 1
> ss 12 - pack of 100 x 5
> ss 16 - pack of 100 x 4
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



With regards to the crystal tool, I have something very similar but much cheaper, its a nail pencil thing. I got two of them on ebay for £1, They are called rhinestone picker pencils, Nail techs often use them if they are glueing rhinestones to nails. I used them to strass my bag and shoes and it worked extremely well


----------



## loveglitzer

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy


wonderful ... I also love the lace on your dress


----------



## loveglitzer

I like to use a toothpick (a very small wooden stick) and wrap same king of rubber-gum around it, creating a pointy stick tool. This special rubber is used by pencil drawing artists - you will probably get it at art supply and is cheap.


----------



## Girl X

This is my first CL DIY!!

I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!


----------



## youssefm

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



OMG I thought you were showing before pics they looked so professionally done!! I love it, extremely creative. I think it's a hit


----------



## ayobeckah

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



These are so beautiful ! Did you apply a coating of something to make sure the sharpie doesn't fade or anything?


----------



## frick&frack

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



fabulous work!  I think they're beautiful now.


----------



## SeeingRed

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!


Those are SO cool! You did an awesome job, and they are one of a kind!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



wow!!! What an amazing transformation! I can't believe you did that with just sharpies. Great job!


----------



## akillian24

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



I saw the before pic and instantly thought: OMG, don't strass over those.. they are fantastic!  

Fantastic job indeed!


----------



## evanescent

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just wanted to share four professional images of my wedding shoes that i strassed myself  the shoes in the first image were my "back ups" -- they were half a size bigger and i switched to them for the reception for comfort reasons. it would have been better to listen to my instincts to order my customs in the size i thought rather than listening to the sales rep at the store, but oh well
> 
> hope you enjoy



Congrats on the wedding! Your shoes look amazing!!



Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339



Love your work!!! You've transformed the clutch into something completely different! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Back to shoes, yes?
> 
> Just wanted to share a couple pics of a pair of Armadillo Brides I strassed in Volcano Swarovski rhinestones. I chose to use Volcano on these because I felt that the gold in the rhinestones would tie in well with the heel, sides and toe.



Stunning! Volcano is the perfect match for those Armadillo Brides and I feel exactly the same way about the gold tips! I did a pair of Lady Claudes in volcano and gold leafed the tips for this very reason


----------



## evanescent

loveglitzer said:


> I like to use a toothpick (a very small wooden stick) and wrap same king of rubber-gum around it, creating a pointy stick tool. This special rubber is used by pencil drawing artists - you will probably get it at art supply and is cheap.



I do this too with blutac 

media1.rsdelivers.cataloguesolutions.com/LargeProductImages/C342450-63.jpg


----------



## Girl X

Thanks everyone! 

Ayobeckah, I tested the first marks to see how much leeway I'd have if I made a mistake - and nothing I could think of would remove the ink, so I haven't put a coating over the shoes. I think when Sharpie says 'permanent' they really mean it!


----------



## rock_girl

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



Those are amazing!!!  Incredibly creative what you did with a few simple sharpies...amazing!  Congratulations on a wicked cool pair of CLs.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.

Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

WOW, very cool. I would never have a set of balls to do something like that. LOL. Kudos to you girl



Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!


----------



## Christchrist

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



They look amazing !


----------



## teachgirl789

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



OMG! Just fantastic, they are so creative and unique!!!


----------



## evanescent

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



I JUST DIED!!!! They look beyond amazing!!!!


----------



## evanescent

Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone ever done clear Crystal Swarovski on an ivory base before? The pics I've seen so far are of clear Crystal on Silver base. 

I think I've found my dream wedding dress, and it's a pale ivory shade. I'm worried that Crystal on Silver might have too much of a blue tone and was wondering if Crystal would work on an Opalescent White base.. to give it more of a creamy, silvery look..? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## jmaemonte

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



One day?!? O-M-G!!  You are amazing!  The shoes are beyond beautiful!!  Your work is phenomenal. :urock:


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



Wait.  Hold the phone.  ONE DAY?!?!?  You're crazy.  That is super impressive


----------



## Mi_Lan

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!




Amazing!


----------



## youssefm

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



One day is crazy!!! I can't believe how much of an amazing job you've done. Also, I never liked ring strass but these look incredibleeeee


----------



## MegsVC

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



Oh. My. God!!!
These are wicked!
I actually agree with youssefm in that I've never really liked ring strass when msr. Louboutin did it (not sparkly enough, and just looks...off) but man are these stunning!! 
I think it must be how close you place the crystals. I'm so impressed! They look amazing.
And one day? You are a super star!!

Also, I have a question, from a total newbie to a professional.. When you strass patent shoes, do you strip the patent to make the crystals hold better? I'm contemplating a DIY on patent Bianca's, but patent scares me..


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

MegsVC said:


> Oh. My. God!!!
> These are wicked!
> I actually agree with youssefm in that I've never really liked ring strass when msr. Louboutin did it (not sparkly enough, and just looks...off) but man are these stunning!!
> I think it must be how close you place the crystals. I'm so impressed! They look amazing.
> And one day? You are a super star!!
> 
> Also, I have a question, from a total newbie to a professional.. When you strass patent shoes, do you strip the patent to make the crystals hold better? I'm contemplating a DIY on patent Bianca's, but patent scares me..



Thank you! If I'm painting them I always strip them. If not, it's not as risky. When you paint and don't strip, the paint comes off (and the crystals right along with it) in CHUNKS. With such an investment in both time and money, always strip patent if you're painting them. Hth


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thank you all so very, very much. Yes, these turned out spectacularly. And to be honest, both shoes were probably about a 7 hour project (glittering strassing etc). I still had time to shop, drop off/pick up the kiddo, cook and read bedtime stories tonight. Damn I'm tired now. Lol goodnight all


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

evanescent said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone ever done clear Crystal Swarovski on an ivory base before? The pics I've seen so far are of clear Crystal on Silver base.
> 
> I think I've found my dream wedding dress, and it's a pale ivory shade. I'm worried that Crystal on Silver might have too much of a blue tone and was wondering if Crystal would work on an Opalescent White base.. to give it more of a creamy, silvery look..? Thanks in advance for your opinions!



I personally hate the way clear looks over ivory. It just looks very sloppy and unfinished IMO, which is why I always paint my bases either silver or champagne. HTH


----------



## ayobeckah

Girl X said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Ayobeckah, I tested the first marks to see how much leeway I'd have if I made a mistake - and nothing I could think of would remove the ink, so I haven't put a coating over the shoes. I think when Sharpie says 'permanent' they really mean it!



I think you've opened up the doors to a new trend lol ! I'm glad they won't rub off easily I'd love to see what you wear them with, it seems as though your options are endless


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> I do this too with blutac
> 
> media1.rsdelivers.cataloguesolutions.com/LargeProductImages/C342450-63.jpg



Oh yes - great Idea !!! Love that too


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!


You did an awesome job ... looks better than the real Cl´s   Love them and I always appreciate your pattern.


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone ever done clear Crystal Swarovski on an ivory base before? The pics I've seen so far are of clear Crystal on Silver base.
> 
> I think I've found my dream wedding dress, and it's a pale ivory shade. I'm worried that Crystal on Silver might have too much of a blue tone and was wondering if Crystal would work on an Opalescent White base.. to give it more of a creamy, silvery look..? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


I agree with oak - silber clear on an ivory base doesn´t look good. In my opinion crystal clear has a cold light and some hints of "dark" as the base is silber. ivery itself is a warm color. I would choose MOONLIGHT on an Ivory shoe to enhance the warmth and lift the shoe to a bright and light statement. Just buy some stones of crystal clear and some of moonlight and see what it does for your bridal shoe. You will love it. And congrats on your weddingdress. Any pics for us?


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



I have no words to describe how beautiful these are... well, maybe one word... SPECTACULAR!!!        I am in awe that you completed them in one day.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## rock_girl

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you! If I'm painting them I always strip them. If not, it's not as risky. When you paint and don't strip, the paint comes off (and the crystals right along with it) in CHUNKS. With such an investment in both time and money, always strip patent if you're painting them. Hth



Out of curiosity, what do you use to strip the patent with?  I have a pair I could DIY that are patent.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

rock_girl said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you use to strip the patent with?  I have a pair I could DIY that are patent.



Acetone or leather deglazer.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

loveglitzer said:


> I agree with oak - silber clear on an ivory base doesn´t look good. In my opinion crystal clear has a cold light and some hints of "dark" as the base is silber. ivery itself is a warm color. I would choose MOONLIGHT on an Ivory shoe to enhance the warmth and lift the shoe to a bright and light statement. Just buy some stones of crystal clear and some of moonlight and see what it does for your bridal shoe. You will love it. And congrats on your weddingdress. Any pics for us?



I disagree. Moonlight is warm and cool bc it reflects specks of yellow, but mainly blues (hence moonlight). I would only strass moonlight over a silver or baby blue base color. Never ivory. No matter how close your strass pattern is, you're always going to see some background. In mine, it's usually not much, but there is some. Always paint the base first IMO. For clear, gold, silver or champagne works best. And if you're worried about silver, opt for champagne.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

loveglitzer said:


> You did an awesome job ... looks better than the real Cl´s   Love them and I always appreciate your pattern.



Thank you so much! I try to squeeze em in as tight as possible. Lol


----------



## mimifl561

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Those are super!!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



Amazing, they are so different from the "normal" strass! I still think you pigalle clutch is my fav


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, would you say that the green Yolanda Pot Pourri is made using Jet AB or Blue Zircon AB? 
Here's the link to the shoes I mean.
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/ie_en/shop/women/yolanda-strass.html

I have seen neither IRL. I am going to die figuring this out from google images lol!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, would you say that the green Yolanda Pot Pourri is made using Jet AB or Blue Zircon AB?
> Here's the link to the shoes I mean.
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/ie_en/shop/women/yolanda-strass.html
> 
> I have seen neither IRL. I am going to die figuring this out from google images lol!



I'm pretty sure it's jet AB


----------



## evanescent

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I disagree. Moonlight is warm and cool bc it reflects specks of yellow, but mainly blues (hence moonlight). I would only strass moonlight over a silver or baby blue base color. Never ivory. No matter how close your strass pattern is, you're always going to see some background. In mine, it's usually not much, but there is some. Always paint the base first IMO. For clear, gold, silver or champagne works best. And if you're worried about silver, opt for champagne.



Thank you for that Oak! Yes that's my main concern about moonlight. I don't think the blue that it reflects would suit my dress, and I'm a little worried about clear Crystal on Silver throwing a similar light. I think I'm going to go for champagne. Thanks for your advice!! 



loveglitzer said:


> I agree with oak - silber clear on an ivory base doesn´t look good. In my opinion crystal clear has a cold light and some hints of "dark" as the base is silber. ivery itself is a warm color. I would choose MOONLIGHT on an Ivory shoe to enhance the warmth and lift the shoe to a bright and light statement. Just buy some stones of crystal clear and some of moonlight and see what it does for your bridal shoe. You will love it. And congrats on your weddingdress. Any pics for us?



Thanks for your opinion! I didn't want moonlight as it's too blue for my dress.. so I'm still going for crystal on a champagne base. Fingers crossed I get the mix right  I'm keeping my dress a secret as my other half knows I frequent the CL forum!  But I'll definitely post pics of my shoes when they are done (won't be anytime soon though!)


----------



## loveglitzer

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, would you say that the green Yolanda Pot Pourri is made using Jet AB or Blue Zircon AB?
> Here's the link to the shoes I mean.
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/ie_en/shop/women/yolanda-strass.html
> 
> I have seen neither IRL. I am going to die figuring this out from google images lol!


Yes - must be Jet AB - more golden hints than the blue zirkon ab ... but the base is true blue zircon to me ... what a great shoe ... can´t wait to see, what you are DIY


----------



## bougainvillier

An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Thank you for that Oak! Yes that's my main concern about moonlight. I don't think the blue that it reflects would suit my dress, and I'm a little worried about clear Crystal on Silver throwing a similar light. I think I'm going to go for champagne. Thanks for your advice!!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion! I didn't want moonlight as it's too blue for my dress.. so I'm still going for crystal on a champagne base. Fingers crossed I get the mix right  I'm keeping my dress a secret as my other half knows I frequent the CL forum!  But I'll definitely post pics of my shoes when they are done (won't be anytime soon though!)



I see that there is a special event coming 

Congratulations babe! I'm sure you'll look drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?




Is that a Declic?


----------



## frick&frack

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!


^SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thank you all so very, very much. Yes, these turned out spectacularly. And to be honest, both shoes were probably about a 7 hour project (glittering strassing etc). I still had time to shop, drop off/pick up the kiddo, cook and read bedtime stories tonight. Damn I'm tired now. Lol goodnight all


^you are a ROCK STAR!!!  you should be very proud of yourself...I'm utterly impressed.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:


> An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?



Looks very similar to my smoked topaz daffs.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?



Purdy. Hmmmm. Some sort of blue? Ron Ron?


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:


> Is that a Declic?



It's a rolando


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Looks very similar to my smoked topaz daffs.



Hmm you are right on the crystals  good eye. It's a rolando tho


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Purdy. Hmmmm. Some sort of blue? Ron Ron?



It's smoked topaz ab. I'd like to call it peacock ab  it's a rolando. My fav closed toe style


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm you are right on the crystals  good eye. It's a rolando tho



I knew it! The daff and rolando toe box is virtually the same. I'm gooood lololol


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I knew it! The daff and rolando toe box is virtually the same. I'm gooood lololol



You are a rock star girl 

Rolando is like a mini daf and its my fav closed toe


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?



Pretty colour!!! They are going to look amazing! What colour were they to begin with??



bougainvillier said:


> I see that there is a special event coming
> 
> Congratulations babe! I'm sure you'll look drop dead gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much  Nothing concrete yet though but due to some reasons we decided to get my dress in Australia first


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Pretty colour!!! They are going to look amazing! What colour were they to begin with??
> 
> Thanks so much  Nothing concrete yet though but due to some reasons we decided to get my dress in Australia first



They were black suede 

You surely need to post picture when you wear it to the wedding !!


----------



## frick&frack

bougainvillier said:


> It's smoked topaz ab. I'd like to call it peacock ab  it's a rolando. My fav closed toe style



that's a seriously misleading name for that color.  I like your name for those crystals much better.


----------



## ayobeckah

bougainvillier said:


> An afternoon tea teaser. What is this shoe and more interesting what's this color I have been DIYing?


those are so pretty! did you strass on top of the black suede? and how many different sizes of crystals did you use?


----------



## barashinda

I was just wondering if anyone knows what color each of these are? Thanks!!


----------



## loveglitzer

barashinda said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows what color each of these are? Thanks!!


hard to say really ... I would love to have more pics from in different lights.

first looks like light saphhire ab ... its the only crystal with a soft blue and a strong gold in it ... and the second pic looks a bit faded in my eye ... I would say its crystal sage  ...

But pls wait for all the other ladies ... they might know the shoe in person - that would help a lot.

Great shoe anyway


----------



## crystalhowlett

Girl X said:
			
		

> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!



Very unique! U did good with a sharpie reminds me of PINSTRIPING on a motorcycle or old school car. Can u imagine the perfection if u could do that. Ummmmm!! Very creative and def a new DIY idea.


----------



## bougainvillier

ayobeckah said:


> those are so pretty! did you strass on top of the black suede? and how many different sizes of crystals did you use?



no i painted them some color i mixed myself. blue mainly. i used 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Pretty colour!!! They are going to look amazing! What colour were they to begin with??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much  Nothing concrete yet though but due to some reasons we decided to get my dress in Australia first


----------



## ayobeckah

bougainvillier said:


> no i painted them some color i mixed myself. blue mainly. i used 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20



thanks for the information, your crystals are very well placed and they are truly lovely.


----------



## bougainvillier

ayobeckah said:


> thanks for the information, your crystals are very well placed and they are truly lovely.



Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

One done!

I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime


----------



## jmaemonte

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime



Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime



The color is so interesting in person, right? It's like a blue disco ball. Lol. Good work!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime



Oh I love them


----------



## bougainvillier

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> The color is so interesting in person, right? It's like a blue disco ball. Lol. Good work!



Thanks! Yes I was so surprised by all the tones 
Haha I like how you describe the color. Disco balls! Lolol.


----------



## bougainvillier

jmaemonte said:


> Soooooo pretty!!!



Thank you girl


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love them



Thanks cc. I have a weak spot for anything sparkles


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks cc. I have a weak spot for anything sparkles



You and me both babe. You and me both


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime



Gorgeous!!  Can't wait to see mod pics! :groucho:


----------



## frick&frack

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime


all the colors in those crystals are simply amazing!  you did a great job.


----------



## loveglitzer

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime


really beautiful - and IMO you are right to wear them in daytime  ... I do mine mostly daytime becauce I not much out in town in the night and those shoes go with everything


----------



## Mi_Lan

bougainvillier said:


> one done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think i'm going to wear them mainly daytime



&#128561;&#128561;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## barashinda

loveglitzer said:


> hard to say really ... I would love to have more pics from in different lights.
> 
> first looks like light saphhire ab ... its the only crystal with a soft blue and a strong gold in it ... and the second pic looks a bit faded in my eye ... I would say its crystal sage  ...
> 
> But pls wait for all the other ladies ... they might know the shoe in person - that would help a lot.
> 
> Great shoe anyway



Thanks loveglitzer for the reply! Yea, I really can't figure out the first, but I love that it has the blue and gold. And the second looks so dull that it makes it confusing, maybe greige?

I added more pics of the first, since that's the one I'm dying to use! Hope it helps.


----------



## poppyseed

loveglitzer said:


> Yes - must be Jet AB - more golden hints than the blue zirkon ab ... but the base is true blue zircon to me ... what a great shoe ... can´t wait to see, what you are DIY



Thank you, that is what I thought too...I would say the stones are on blue base maybe...I am not doing anything yet, just always wanted to do this colour, so looking for a suitable pair at the moment...


----------



## loveglitzer

barashinda said:


> Thanks loveglitzer for the reply! Yea, I really can't figure out the first, but I love that it has the blue and gold. And the second looks so dull that it makes it confusing, maybe greige?
> 
> I added more pics of the first, since that's the one I'm dying to use! Hope it helps.


I would say sapphire AB on a gold base  ...

and the second in greige ... that is right it is GREIGE 

Good for you


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime



That's such a pretty colour!!!!  It looks amazing hun!



hermosa_vogue said:


>


----------



## evanescent

barashinda said:


> Thanks loveglitzer for the reply! Yea, I really can't figure out the first, but I love that it has the blue and gold. And the second looks so dull that it makes it confusing, maybe greige?
> 
> I added more pics of the first, since that's the one I'm dying to use! Hope it helps.



Hmm, I don't think this is sapphire (or even light sapphire AB).. light sapphire AB has a really blue tone, but there just have the palest ice blue shade. They could be white opal?  If no one here can help you out, I would probably order small quantities of similar shades, like white opal or even light azure to see which you prefer.

BTW, these are light sapphire AB on a blue base, I think they are completely different to what you are after...


----------



## ayobeckah

Just a question: has any one ever tried dying metallic laminated nappa leather? any ideas as to how that may go?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!



What brand of paint do you used? gorgeous!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Hmm, I don't think this is sapphire (or even light sapphire AB).. light sapphire AB has a really blue tone, but there just have the palest ice blue shade. They could be white opal?  If no one here can help you out, I would probably order small quantities of similar shades, like white opal or even light azure to see which you prefer.
> 
> BTW, these are light sapphire AB on a blue base, I think they are completely different to what you are after...


but imagine them more separated on a gold base ... maybe you could put some crystals loose on something gold for a picture ... I sometimes wonder that it is not Swarovski but Preciosa because the Preciosa Aquamarin AB is much more closer to that soft aquaish goldish tone ... and Precioasa light sapphire AB is much more pinkish ... I would always recomend to have both color cards to see them and be able to but them on different bases. (They are on plastic see through, so you can try different bases yourself).

Most of the time - the BASE is more important than the crystal - as the crystal reflects and multiplies light ...

But - I love your shoes - so perfect for summer - have one in light sapphire (noAB) on a blue base too - and they are screaming ... I mean I really must dress down to make it a look


----------



## loveglitzer

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Acetone or leather deglazer.


Hello Oak, I fell in love with YouYou´s in patent leather nude - and can´t find any other shoe to give my heart for. But they are patent ... You said to strip the patent with acetone or leather deglazer. In my country I would only get acetone - but how. Do I soak a cotton ball and let it do the job by letting it sit on the patent for some time - or do I rub it or just wet it? Well, you get it - I´m scared  ...  but I´m so much looking forward to strass some in silk ... crystals are waiting so eagerly  .... thanks for help


----------



## colorofmyheart

so. a week or two ago, i'd posted about deciding on a color for my wedding shoes. i ended up ordering small amounts of both silver shade and amethyst. and i don't like either of them. the amethyst is too.. i dunno. it's flat. and the silver shade just doesn't look like what i'd hoped. it's pretty, but i don't love it.

my question now- can i do just crystal with an ivory dress? or would that look bad?


----------



## izumi1460

Can anyone recommend if dying pink heels into black will be fine?


----------



## colorofmyheart

izumi1460 said:


> Can anyone recommend if dying pink heels into black will be fine?



should be fine. i've had lavender dyed to black, and i've seen bright blue dyed to black as well.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi girls, which purple paint should I use to strass Swarovski Heliostrope crystals over? This is the colour I'm after (from redomyshoes)

Thanks!


----------



## Wilsom04

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I started AND finished these Lady Lynch today. I am TIRED, but these and my pigalle clutch are literally two of my most prized masterpieces thus far.  I am so proud of myself for the craftsmanship on these, and that I was able to finish the pair in one day AND be a mom. lol.
> 
> Originally nude, painted silver glitter and strassed in gold rim/clear Swarovski 2039 Crystals. IN LOVE!


Fabulous job!!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!


All I can say is WOW!!! Fab, fab job!


----------



## Wilsom04

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hey girls I'm posting from my phone. The pic quality isn't the best. But I bought this fuchsia Pigalle clutch and strassed the shoe in Volcano. I LOVEeee this bag!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077339


Stunner!!


----------



## izumi1460

colorofmyheart said:


> should be fine. i've had lavender dyed to black, and i've seen bright blue dyed to black as well.



Thank you so much. Never tired dying shoes before so feeling quite nervous about it.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, do you know where I can find 2028 swarovski flatback pieces? I would like to mix both, 2028 and 2058 but I just can find 2058...


----------



## cdinh87

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, do you know where I can find 2028 swarovski flatback pieces? I would like to mix both, 2028 and 2058 but I just can find 2058...



have you tried dreamtimecreations.com?  I'd check there.  They are having a flash sale on 2058 's


----------



## loveglitzer

izumi1460 said:


> Can anyone recommend if dying pink heels into black will be fine?


I did some black leather into champagne ... worked perfectly.


----------



## loveglitzer

Hello PURSEBLOG - SERVER - SERVICE ... I have troubles to see all pages ... since page 360something I loose posts and seem to not see every posting.  IS THERE HELP ... maybe a now thread??? Thanks in advance, loveglitzer


----------



## loveglitzer

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls, which purple paint should I use to strass Swarovski Heliostrope crystals over? This is the colour I'm after (from redomyshoes)
> 
> Thanks!


I usually mix my colors - try on a sheet of paper - let it dry and put my crystals on it to see if I like it ... only silver is unmixed  ... hope that helps and by the way - I only mix colors of the same brand.


----------



## keishag14

Hi ladies!  You have inspired me to try to strass a pair of shoes.  These are the ones I chose.  If it goes well, these may just be my wedding shoes or I'll chose another pair to strauss for my wedding.  

secure-www.zappos.com/images/z/2/1/6/0/7/2/2160726-t-THUMBNAIL.jpg

They are suede.  So I crystal right on the suede using E6000?


----------



## ayobeckah

I have finally embarked on my first DIY(turning plum suede yousra's into meridian blue strassed yousra's). I am really in love with the colour already, I just wanted to say thanks to everybody who put up with my abundance of questions, and hopefully soon I figure out how to show pictures to you all, once again, thanks very much for all your help and answers, I can't believe I'm actually trying to do this myself !

P.S: How do I add pictures to this directly from a computer? I usually do it through the app but that isn't working right now ):


----------



## loveglitzer

ayobeckah said:


> I have finally embarked on my first DIY(turning plum suede yousra's into meridian blue strassed yousra's). I am really in love with the colour already, I just wanted to say thanks to everybody who put up with my abundance of questions, and hopefully soon I figure out how to show pictures to you all, once again, thanks very much for all your help and answers, I can't believe I'm actually trying to do this myself !
> 
> P.S: How do I add pictures to this directly from a computer? I usually do it through the app but that isn't working right now ):


Oh ... I am so looking forward to see you pictures 

instead of doing a Qreply ... you use the blue button POST A REPLEY (down left side) open it up and write your post. But instead of submit reply SCROLL a little further downward ... to Additional Options and there you push the button MANAGE ATTACHMENTS ... now a new window opens up and you are able to choose from your desktop or elsewhere ... If you clicked to your pictures ... you UPLOAD all in one and wait till finished. After that you close the window and finish your post on the first window pushing the button SUBMIT REPLY in that Additional options Frame ... Hope you get it ... sorry for my english ... I´m german


----------



## thoang0705

Hello strassing ladies!  Question for you.  When you strass, are you placing the crystals close together or do you leave space in between them?  I'm working on my flats and can't figure out which look the best!


----------



## ayobeckah

OK for some reason I'm not allowed to post pictures - oh well, maybe one day when they fix the app I can ):


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

loveglitzer said:


> I usually mix my colors - try on a sheet of paper - let it dry and put my crystals on it to see if I like it ... only silver is unmixed  ... hope that helps and by the way - I only mix colors of the same brand.



Thanks! I don't have much use for the paints so don't really want to have a few and not use most of them. Will get the pearlescent violet and test it out first


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

thoang0705 said:


> Hello strassing ladies!  Question for you.  When you strass, are you placing the crystals close together or do you leave space in between them?  I'm working on my flats and can't figure out which look the best!



I prefer to strass them closely but it's relaly personal opnion


----------



## evanescent

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls, which purple paint should I use to strass Swarovski Heliostrope crystals over? This is the colour I'm after (from redomyshoes)
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I think pearlescent violet would be perfect for Heliotrope. I used it too as the base for my Volcano  What shoes are you strassing?


----------



## yakusoku.af

thoang0705 said:


> Hello strassing ladies!  Question for you.  When you strass, are you placing the crystals close together or do you leave space in between them?  I'm working on my flats and can't figure out which look the best!



i agree about the personal preference
i used to think i would like it when they were all close together. i used to do my phone cases and liked that there were no gaps between the crystals
i strassed my ballet flats with the crystals close together and i liked it
but i've done 3 pairs total and i like the look of my heels better because the crystals are more spaced out, not touching each other


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

evanescent said:


> Yes I think pearlescent violet would be perfect for Heliotrope. I used it too as the base for my Volcano  What shoes are you strassing?



Thank you!!

I've got a pair of simples and a pair of pigalles I can strass, but I think they'd look amazing on a pair of very prive or lady peep. If I don't find anything soon then I might just do another pair of pigalles again


----------



## evanescent

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I've got a pair of simples and a pair of pigalles I can strass, but I think they'd look amazing on a pair of very prive or lady peep. If I don't find anything soon then I might just do another pair of pigalles again



Heliotrope would be an amazing colour for lady peeps I think! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loveglitzer

Nude Patent strassed with Crystal AB ... no painting. Does anybody have a picture for me please ... would love to know what that would look like ??? Many Thanks in advance


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Nude Patent strassed with Crystal AB ... no painting. Does anybody have a picture for me please ... would love to know what that would look like ??? Many Thanks in advance



This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink


Thank you so much, Dirty ... I love it ... this means I don´t need to paint them - they look so wonderful. Thanks for your pictures and help


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you so much, Dirty ... I love it ... this means I don´t need to paint them - they look so wonderful. Thanks for your pictures and help



NP, can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cdinh87 said:


> have you tried dreamtimecreations.com?  I'd check there.  They are having a flash sale on 2058 's




Yes, but they only sell 2058 and I would like to mix 2028 and 2058.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink




You always perform irreplaceable works, magnificent


----------



## Eltana

Everybody here is doing sooo amazing projects! You make me want to strass everything around me! But before doing CL's shoes I am testing my skills on cheap shoes (3 pairs) and a clutch. Thank you all, I am like a child in front of a candy shop when I look at your creations!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You always perform irreplaceable works, magnificent



you're too sweet


----------



## jmaemonte

dirtyaddiction said:


> This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink



Perfection!


----------



## bougainvillier

dirtyaddiction said:


> This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink


gorgeous! the ultimate strassed CLs!


----------



## bougainvillier

a question for you ladies love sparkling - what base color would you use for light colorado topaz ab?


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> NP, can't wait to see what you do!


yeah - I will share


----------



## keishag14

So my wedding colors are turquoise and cranberry.  Any suggestions on Swarovski Crystal colors that match these?  Thanks!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Girl X said:


> This is my first CL DIY!!
> 
> I bought a pair of Decolette Patent Pumps in a colour called 'camel jazz,' which turned out to be a really horrible colour on me (and frankly, most people I know!). The colour was unwearable but the shoe was exceptionally comfortable, so they wound up sitting around unworn for quite awhile. Finally, a few weeks ago, I decided to unleash my ballsy artist and attacked them with some red and black Sharpies. I know, total sacrilege, but these are now my absolute favourite shoes, so it all worked out!


 Wow! You are so talented!


----------



## katran26

keishag14 said:


> So my wedding colors are turquoise and cranberry.  Any suggestions on Swarovski Crystal colors that match these?  Thanks!



I was thinking the Aquamarine AB would work really well! the AB effect is cranberry while the color is a blue/turquoise

http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-aquamarine-ab.html


----------



## loveglitzer

katran26 said:


> I was thinking the Aquamarine AB would work really well! the AB effect is cranberry while the color is a blue/turquoise
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-aquamarine-ab.html


This suggestion is beautiful ... totally love it and so wearable after the big day


----------



## DezinrDiva

bougainvillier said:


> One done!
> 
> I love the purple and pink tones under light. These are so different. Not over the top. I think I'm going to wear them mainly daytime


They are ahhh-mazing.


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


> This is a pair of satin nude daffodile's I strassed in Crystal AB without painting. Unfortunately I don't have any close ups but they look pretty similar to the ones I paint pink



So very pretty!!


----------



## katran26

loveglitzer said:


> This suggestion is beautiful ... totally love it and so wearable after the big day



 I think it would work very nicely


----------



## cdinh87

artbeads.com is having a sale (copied and pasted from my email):

"Right now, save 25% on SWAROVSKI ELEMENTS with promo code *ZZSWARO25* at checkout. This fantastic sale makes it easy to add the elegance and sophistication of crystal beads, pearls and components to your designs. Explore large-hole pavé beads, flatbacks and more. Just make sure to place your order before the sale ends on Wednesday, March 27th"


----------



## SeeingRed

Suggestions please...?
I just purchased an older style (unknown) sandal, sling back, nubuck, wooden lower heel, on ebay.  I would like to experiment with these: see how my local cobbler does on vibram, and tightening up the elastic on the back sling.  I also want to attempt to sand the scuffs on the heels and restain?  And dye the original coral color to something more versatile that can be worn with what I already have in my wardrobe (very casual, and jeans).  What colors would you suggest? considering blues (navy?) and browns? Has anyone had any luck with dyeing nubuck/suede???


----------



## loveglitzer

SeeingRed said:


> Suggestions please...?
> I just purchased an older style (unknown) sandal, sling back, nubuck, wooden lower heel, on ebay.  I would like to experiment with these: see how my local cobbler does on vibram, and tightening up the elastic on the back sling.  I also want to attempt to sand the scuffs on the heels and restain?  And dye the original coral color to something more versatile that can be worn with what I already have in my wardrobe (very casual, and jeans).  What colors would you suggest? considering blues (navy?) and browns? Has anyone had any luck with dyeing nubuck/suede???



Hi, I changed my darkbrown Vintage CL´s into a champagne for strassing. And that worked really well. I do not see any need of sanding off. 

My suggestion on the color is more a question: What colors do YOU prefer to wear with your navy and brown wardrobe? Or with accessoires bag is your best buddy for wearing your strassed shoes??

I wear a lot of darkblue jeans, blacks, browns at the bottom ... but on top I love whites, nudes, purple ... here we go: I love my crystal AB strassed, my amethyst and I´m looking into silk in the future  

A very neutral color would also be Jet Hematite or greige  .... or you first buy yourself a color-chart. Which I strongly recommend, as the crystals are on a foil, so you could lay your shoe or what ever underneath to picture it in daylight, roomlight, dinnerlight ...  hope that helps.

Edit:  ... pls note, that I would never ever strass my shoe in just one crystal size  ... the mix is soooo much better *shame*


----------



## SeeingRed

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, I changed my darkbrown Vintage CL´s into a champagne for strassing. And that worked really well. I do not see any need of sanding off.
> 
> My suggestion on the color is more a question: What colors do YOU prefer to wear with your navy and brown wardrobe? Or with accessoires bag is your best buddy for wearing your strassed shoes??
> 
> I wear a lot of darkblue jeans, blacks, browns at the bottom ... but on top I love whites, nudes, purple ... here we go: I love my crystal AB strassed, my amethyst and I´m looking into silk in the future
> 
> A very neutral color would also be Jet Hematite or greige  .... or you first buy yourself a color-chart. Which I strongly recommend, as the crystals are on a foil, so you could lay your shoe or what ever underneath to picture it in daylight, roomlight, dinnerlight ...  hope that helps.
> 
> Edit:  ... pls note, that I would never ever strass my shoe in just one crystal size  ... the mix is soooo much better *shame*



Wow! Thanks for all the suggestions!  So much to consider!
I am hopping they arrive tomorrow, and hoping that upon arrival they "speak" to me, lol.  They are a low wooden heel, slingback, sandal, in suede, so I think I am limited...


----------



## SeeingRed

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, I changed my darkbrown Vintage CL´s into a champagne for strassing. And that worked really well. I do not see any need of sanding off.
> 
> My suggestion on the color is more a question: What colors do YOU prefer to wear with your navy and brown wardrobe? Or with accessoires bag is your best buddy for wearing your strassed shoes??
> 
> I wear a lot of darkblue jeans, blacks, browns at the bottom ... but on top I love whites, nudes, purple ... here we go: I love my crystal AB strassed, my amethyst and I´m looking into silk in the future
> 
> A very neutral color would also be Jet Hematite or greige  .... or you first buy yourself a color-chart. Which I strongly recommend, as the crystals are on a foil, so you could lay your shoe or what ever underneath to picture it in daylight, roomlight, dinnerlight ...  hope that helps.
> 
> Edit:  ... pls note, that I would never ever strass my shoe in just one crystal size  ... the mix is soooo much better *shame*


Those were suede??? Wow!  The champaign color covered the brown well?  I was told that you have to dye the suede a darker color than its original?  What brand of dye did you use?  I dont think the style I will be working with will look good strassed, but maybe I could incorporate studs?  Hmmmm....


----------



## keishag14

katran26 said:


> I was thinking the Aquamarine AB would work really well! the AB effect is cranberry while the color is a blue/turquoise
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-aquamarine-ab.html



Thanks a LOT!!!!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

SeeingRed said:


> Those were suede??? Wow!  The champaign color covered the brown well?  I was told that you have to dye the suede a darker color than its original?  What brand of dye did you use?  I dont think the style I will be working with will look good strassed, but maybe I could incorporate studs?  Hmmmm....



I think a paint was used as oppsed to a dye. If the paint is opaque enough you can cover darker colours, whereas you can't go from dark to light with a dye.


----------



## loveglitzer

SeeingRed said:


> Those were suede??? Wow!  The champaign color covered the brown well?  I was told that you have to dye the suede a darker color than its original?  What brand of dye did you use?  I dont think the style I will be working with will look good strassed, but maybe I could incorporate studs?  Hmmmm....



Hi, here is a picture - painted only. I used a metallic - champagne - color - no brand available in the USA. I liked the look of my colored suede ... If I wanted to wear them unstrassed I probably have given another coat of paint. ... I think you are right - studs will be stunning


----------



## rock_girl

SeeingRed said:


> Suggestions please...?
> I just purchased an older style (unknown) sandal, sling back, nubuck, wooden lower heel, on ebay.  I would like to experiment with these: see how my local cobbler does on vibram, and tightening up the elastic on the back sling.  I also want to attempt to sand the scuffs on the heels and restain?  And dye the original coral color to something more versatile that can be worn with what I already have in my wardrobe (very casual, and jeans).  What colors would you suggest? considering blues (navy?) and browns? Has anyone had any luck with dyeing nubuck/suede???



I used Meltonian Suede Renew Spray to re-color a pair of black suede Ann Taylor heels that I was giving to charity.  I wanted to do it as a test, in the event I ever needed to refresh my black suede CLs.  I am pleased to say that the spray performed well...it really made the black faded suede look new again and it was very easy to use.  No damage to the suede, although there was some staining on the sole from the excess spray that puddled on the paper after I sprayed the shoes.

This doesn't totally answer your question, but I've also not come across a cobbler who will color change suede with dye.  They all seem to shy away from it for some reason.  Therefore, if these are intended for a DIY and you don't mind if the color change doesn't fully take, then you might buy a can of the Meltonian Suede Renew Spray in brown.  I got mine off of eBay, but you can probably purchase off Amazon or at a local cobbler.

Hope this helps!!  Best of luck and please post before/after pics.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, here is a picture - painted only. I used a metallic - champagne - color - no brand available in the USA. I liked the look of my colored suede ... If I wanted to wear them unstrassed I probably have given another coat of paint. ... I think you are right - studs will be stunning



You're in Germany, right? What brand did you use?


----------



## loveglitzer

Kittie LaRoche said:


> You're in Germany, right? What brand did you use?


I used "Karin Jittenmeier" Nr. 22177 Metallic Champagne ... where are you from?


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

loveglitzer said:


> I used "Karin Jittenmeier" Nr. 22177 Metallic Champagne ... where are you from?



Thank you! That looks fantastic.

I'm from Germany as well.  NRW.


----------



## nicki23x

I have been obsessing over all of this threads for years and i finally have a pair to strass.. but I need some advice please! I have a pair of simples in anthracite glitter and i do not want to try and remove the glitter to paint them.. so i was wondering what color crystal would be good... I know a smoke color would be best but i would really prefer crystal or crystal AB, but not sure how that would look over the silver sparkle... Any idea? (BTW they are for my wedding shoes )


----------



## loveglitzer

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Thank you! That looks fantastic.
> 
> I'm from Germany as well.  NRW.


What paint do you use ... anything good to get here?? (in Germany) I was looking for more brilliance


----------



## evanescent

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Thank you! That looks fantastic.
> 
> I'm from Germany as well.  NRW.





loveglitzer said:


> I used "Karin Jittenmeier" Nr. 22177 Metallic Champagne ... where are you from?



Oh hello ladies! I'll be moving to Germany in June! To BW for the time being  Thanks for posting the brand of the paint loveglitzer! Did it change the texture of the suede..?



nicki23x said:


> I have been obsessing over all of this threads for years and i finally have a pair to strass.. but I need some advice please! I have a pair of simples in anthracite glitter and i do not want to try and remove the glitter to paint them.. so i was wondering what color crystal would be good... I know a smoke color would be best but i would really prefer crystal or crystal AB, but not sure how that would look over the silver sparkle... Any idea? (BTW they are for my wedding shoes )



Hmm. If I recall, the anthracite simples had coarse glitter as opposed to fine..? If so, I *think* you would have to sand off the glitter, as working on coarse glitter would not be very pleasant, and you might have problems with crystals falling off along with the glitter. The other DIY ladies could chime in and offer their experiences if they've tried it out, but I wouldn't strass over coarse glitter. Congrats on your wedding btw!


----------



## loveglitzer

nicki23x said:


> I have been obsessing over all of this threads for years and i finally have a pair to strass.. but I need some advice please! I have a pair of simples in anthracite glitter and i do not want to try and remove the glitter to paint them.. so i was wondering what color crystal would be good... I know a smoke color would be best but i would really prefer crystal or crystal AB, but not sure how that would look over the silver sparkle... Any idea? (BTW they are for my wedding shoes )


as I have read on the blog of www.redomyshoe.com ... it is a pain strassing over glitter - even over painted glitter ... I have not done it myself yet, but I wanted you to know before starting this project ... hopefully some other Ladies will tell their experience with glitter.

I personally like crystal clear and crystal ab on a silver base ... that would not bother me bc there is only little see through at the end. 

And not to forget ... CONGRATS on your wedding


----------



## loveglitzer

evanescent said:


> Oh hello ladies! I'll be moving to Germany in June! To BW for the time being  Thanks for posting the brand of the paint loveglitzer! Did it change the texture of the suede..?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. If I recall, the anthracite simples had coarse glitter as opposed to fine..? If so, I *think* you would have to sand off the glitter, as working on coarse glitter would not be very pleasant, and you might have problems with crystals falling off along with the glitter. The other DIY ladies could chime in and offer their experiences if they've tried it out, but I wouldn't strass over coarse glitter. Congrats on your wedding btw!


The suede look of the leather changed more into a kind of kid leather ... The touch, softness and comfort didn´t change ... everything smooth and soft.


----------



## Jantao16

I'm a complete newbie but I've been reading through the thread and have a rough idea where to start and what I need but I'm hoping for some feedback regarding which crystal would go better with them: Light Peach or Silk? The shoes are supposed pewter but in certain lighting they lean more towards champagne. I only intend to do the heel as well as creating a cap toe - mainly because they were damaged and I want to cover them up. I'm also considering painting over but am worried that they won't look good as I'm not strassing the entire shoe.. Any feedback is appreciate, thanks!!


----------



## loveglitzer

Jantao16 said:


> I'm a complete newbie but I've been reading through the thread and have a rough idea where to start and what I need but I'm hoping for some feedback regarding which crystal would go better with them: Light Peach or Silk? The shoes are supposed pewter but in certain lighting they lean more towards champagne. I only intend to do the heel as well as creating a cap toe - mainly because they were damaged and I want to cover them up. I'm also considering painting over but am worried that they won't look good as I'm not strassing the entire shoe.. Any feedback is appreciate, thanks!!


Hi, I would say silk ... more suitable to that champagnish color  but that just my thinking.


----------



## Jantao16

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, I would say silk ... more suitable to that champagnish color  but that just my thinking.



Thanks for your suggestion! I'm gonna order a sample of silk and light peach to see which works as I might be painting over those shoes to cover up some marks left by the cobbler before I stress


----------



## SeeingRed

Have any of you DIY Divas ever added, or attempted to add an ankle strap to a sling back strap???


----------



## loveglitzer

SeeingRed said:


> Have any of you DIY Divas ever added, or attempted to add an ankle strap to a sling back strap???


not me, sorry. But I know that my cobbler would do that for not to much money. Hope that helps a little  ...


----------



## Zoe Bradley

SeeingRed said:


> Have any of you DIY Divas ever added, or attempted to add an ankle strap to a sling back strap???



Yes, I've done this (as sling backs never stay up on me). However, I wasn't overly thrilled with the results and felt self conscience when I wore them. They were silver python Tout Ronds and I had a hard time matching a silver ankle strap. But maybe if it were a black shoe with a black strap it would look more cohesive. Sorry, I don't have photos since I've since sold them. Good luck!


----------



## ayobeckah

has anyone tried painting over cork? and if so, how did it work out?


----------



## SeeingRed

Zoe Bradley said:


> Yes, I've done this (as sling backs never stay up on me). However, I wasn't overly thrilled with the results and felt self conscience when I wore them. They were silver python Tout Ronds and I had a hard time matching a silver ankle strap. But maybe if it were a black shoe with a black strap it would look more cohesive. Sorry, I don't have photos since I've since sold them. Good luck!


 Thanks, I have so much to think about...!


----------



## loveglitzer

ayobeckah said:


> has anyone tried painting over cork? and if so, how did it work out?


I did once - worked really o.k. - afterwards I strassed it but with a little more space between the crystals, because mine was a little bouncy when walking. Sorry I don´t have any pictures - I sold them month ago. Hope that helps a little. ... I just thought I should have told, that my cork was very even.


----------



## lazaridis92

Does anyone know of any strassing services that I can send my shoe to? Im going to purchase a Simple Pump in nude patent leather and I want to strass it however I was never good in arts and crafts and I wont be able to live with myself if I mess up and ruin the shoe.

Any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## bougainvillier

lazaridis92 said:


> Does anyone know of any strassing services that I can send my shoe to? Im going to purchase a Simple Pump in nude patent leather and I want to strass it however I was never good in arts and crafts and I wont be able to live with myself if I mess up and ruin the shoe.
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated


there are a few pros out there. red sole reborn, urbanbling and redo my shoe, i would say, are the main ones. the first two ladies are here on the thread often. and of course there are a lot of other strassers here but mostly for personal use. good luck


----------



## bebefuzz

My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PiggyB

Wheeeere do you ladies get your crystals from?! I strassed the heel of an old pair of GZ shoes i had and now that im confident in my "skills" i want to strass my bianca pumps...do you know what crystals would look best on black kid leather? The black diamond color looked good on my pewter colored GZ...i thought they wouldve worked on my bianca but i was wrong


----------



## cdinh87

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088


 
so pretty!!  May I ask what color base and crystals did u use?


----------



## barashinda

Hi everyone, I'm embarking on my first for-real strassing project (I did a pair of sneakers a while ago and loved the outcome!). I saw this amazing crystal on Dreamtime called Emerald Glacier Blue (see attached) and immediately thought how great it would look on a royal blue suede background. But unfortunately, it doesn't look like the color was ever really produced in other sizes, besides 20ss. 

Can anyone recommend another stone I could use to get the emerald-blue effect on a blue suede shoe? I thought of maybe just using plain Emerald and hoping the background adds some effect, but I don't know if that will work. Is there any color that has hints of blue and green?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## loveglitzer

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088


Oh they are so nice ... I love the original shoe style and thought it would look amazing if strassed and yes it does  Congrats, I love them!! When will you were them?


----------



## loveglitzer

barashinda said:


> Hi everyone, I'm embarking on my first for-real strassing project (I did a pair of sneakers a while ago and loved the outcome!). I saw this amazing crystal on Dreamtime called Emerald Glacier Blue (see attached) and immediately thought how great it would look on a royal blue suede background. But unfortunately, it doesn't look like the color was ever really produced in other sizes, besides 20ss.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another stone I could use to get the emerald-blue effect on a blue suede shoe? I thought of maybe just using plain Emerald and hoping the background adds some effect, but I don't know if that will work. Is there any color that has hints of blue and green?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


You could go for preciosa crystals - They have several crystals with a blue and green shining ... and in all sizes. You could buy a color chart from Preciosa to check on the shoe as the crystals are on a foil. Hope you can find your dream-crystal to strass your shoes. I can´t wait to see pictures


----------



## SeeingRed

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088


 And they turned our A MA ZING!!!


----------



## rock_girl

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!



They are lovely!!!  Volcano, right?  Don't recognize the shoe, but I love the detail on the toe box!  Congrats!!


----------



## bebefuzz

PiggyB said:


> Wheeeere do you ladies get your crystals from?! I strassed the heel of an old pair of GZ shoes i had and now that im confident in my "skills" i want to strass my bianca pumps...do you know what crystals would look best on black kid leather? The black diamond color looked good on my pewter colored GZ...i thought they wouldve worked on my bianca but i was wrong



I just got them from eBay.  I like crystals that change color depending on the angle no matter what base color the shoe is. 



cdinh87 said:


> so pretty!!  May I ask what color base and crystals did u use?



The original shoes are a pink satin. all the details on crystals are on the blog. 



loveglitzer said:


> Oh they are so nice ... I love the original shoe style and thought it would look amazing if strassed and yes it does  Congrats, I love them!! When will you were them?



Thanks!! Love all the compliments from everyone! These shoes surprisingly look best with the plainest outfits. They really make white t and jeans look polished. 



SeeingRed said:


> And they turned our A MA ZING!!!



Thank you!! 



rock_girl said:


> They are lovely!!!  Volcano, right?  Don't recognize the shoe, but I love the detail on the toe box!  Congrats!!



Vitrail rainbow..


----------



## frick&frack

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!



they're beautiful...great job!


----------



## katran26

barashinda said:


> Hi everyone, I'm embarking on my first for-real strassing project (I did a pair of sneakers a while ago and loved the outcome!). I saw this amazing crystal on Dreamtime called Emerald Glacier Blue (see attached) and immediately thought how great it would look on a royal blue suede background. But unfortunately, it doesn't look like the color was ever really produced in other sizes, besides 20ss.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another stone I could use to get the emerald-blue effect on a blue suede shoe? I thought of maybe just using plain Emerald and hoping the background adds some effect, but I don't know if that will work. Is there any color that has hints of blue and green?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Hi!  

I think either of these might work - they both pick up/emanate a blue (and are both AB)

http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-meridian-blue.html

http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-sapphire-ab.html


----------



## barashinda

loveglitzer said:


> You could go for preciosa crystals - They have several crystals with a blue and green shining ... and in all sizes. You could buy a color chart from Preciosa to check on the shoe as the crystals are on a foil. Hope you can find your dream-crystal to strass your shoes. I can´t wait to see pictures


 
Thank you for the info loveglitzer!

It looks like they have a lot more options that incorporate the colors I'm looking for. But they don't have as many sizes. Is this common with Perciosa? Do you know if anywhere else might carry more of the smaller sizes?

Thanks!


----------



## barashinda

katran26 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think either of these might work - they both pick up/emanate a blue (and are both AB)
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-meridian-blue.html
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-sapphire-ab.html


 
Thanks katran26!

It looks like the AB coating on the darker colors picks up a lot of green.


----------



## expatliz

Hi Ladies

I bought these Louboutins a while ago and I am planning to dye and strass them. Because I can't strass the trims, I am looking for some color/crystal combination that would work with a non-strassed trim.
I was thinking of a nude color, but could definitely use some input  Any experiences with strassing this model? Please let me know! thanks


----------



## loveglitzer

Well, I am from Germany and here I get all the sizes  but you might find them in the USA too ... Here are some stores I found but haven´t checked in detail 

This might be the best contact for you: 
http://www.rhinestonesu.com/cat_fb_m_07ss.aspx

If I would not get my favorite color in all sizes I would pick the really small ones ss5 and ss 7 in each of the blue and green to mix it myself with the shaded colors. That works best, if your favorite is blue-greenish I would try to place a ss5 green beside a ss5 blue besides my two-tone crystals. Or I would enhance my favorite with more blue or more green. It will always look awesome  .... Good luck

http://www.alliumblue.com/preciosa-crystal-components-c-4178.html

http://www.rockliffe-house.com/section.php/18/1/buying-guides ... which offer color charts of preciosa and swarovski ... and you might find some other useful informations.

Here is a online chart http://www.preciosa.com/filemanager/files/file.php?file=765

Here a link for shopping in the UK http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/

http://www.shipwreckbeads.com/search/Flat Backs  .... go down and find your color 

http://www.rhinestoneguy.com/Czech-Preciosa-Rhinestones.html#SWFB ... here you could check your color-sizes via email


----------



## loveglitzer

expatliz said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I bought these Louboutins a while ago and I am planning to dye and strass them. Because I can't strass the trims, I am looking for some color/crystal combination that would work with a non-strassed trim.
> I was thinking of a nude color, but could definitely use some input  Any experiences with strassing this model? Please let me know! thanks


I think the trim might be colored with fabrik-ink ... it is a sort of color you may use to change satin or silk bridal shoes and the other fabrik could be painted in whatever color you used on the trim 

If you still don´t like to change the trim you could opt for pearlsent white, ivory, champagne or pinkish colors depending on the crystal for strassing.  

IMO I would color the trim ... will help to give it a polished and nice outcome and will match up everything perfectly, but that is just my thinking


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088



great job! That color's spectacular


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> great job! That color's spectacular



Thanks! That's extra special coming from you.


----------



## expatliz

loveglitzer said:


> I think the trim might be colored with fabrik-ink ... it is a sort of color you may use to change satin or silk bridal shoes and the other fabrik could be painted in whatever color you used on the trim
> 
> If you still don´t like to change the trim you could opt for pearlsent white, ivory, champagne or pinkish colors depending on the crystal for strassing.
> 
> IMO I would color the trim ... will help to give it a polished and nice outcome and will match up everything perfectly, but that is just my thinking



Thanks so much  now I just need to color the shoes and try not to ruin the red sole..fingers crossed.


----------



## legaldiva

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088


 
Insane.  That looks incredible. 

And emerald glacier blue ... I die.

I have my DIY project on hold (long winter, lazy, etc), but I'm ready to get back into it.  Any intel on the next Dreamtime Creations sale?

TIA!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone used Swarovski Crystal Metallic Light Gold? I've ordered those for my next project but I'm not sure what base color to use. I have Lumiere Super Sparkle that's like a off white but I'm not sure if it would match the light gold. 
Any suggestions for a paint color?
I included a pic of the rhinestone and paint that I have. 

TIA


----------



## loveglitzer

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone used Swarovski Crystal Metallic Light Gold? I've ordered those for my next project but I'm not sure what base color to use. I have Lumiere Super Sparkle that's like a off white but I'm not sure if it would match the light gold.
> Any suggestions for a paint color?
> I included a pic of the rhinestone and paint that I have.
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 2142376
> 
> View attachment 2142375


Hi, that is hard to say. I would think, that your base might be to light and the crystals to big in contrast. I may sound crazy, but I would mix a bit of an antrazit and a bit of metallic gold into it and try my mix an some paper to find my perfect base. I personally love the base to be really close to the crystals color. Good luck ...


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

loveglitzer said:


> What paint do you use ... anything good to get here?? (in Germany) I was looking for more brilliance



I haven't used any paint yet.  Still in the research phase. 




loveglitzer said:


> Well, I am from Germany and here I get all the sizes  but you might find them in the USA too ... Here are some stores I found but haven´t checked in detail



Where do you buy your Preciosa from? Are they located in Germany/EU?

I just bought a couple of cheap rhinestones from ben_beads on eBay to do some practice blinging (a pair of flipflops or a cell phone case maybe to see how stones and glue feel). So, let's see how that goes before I move on to more pricey things...


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> My recent strassing project just got completed.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2134088


 
Way to go. They look fantastic!


----------



## loveglitzer

Kittie LaRoche said:


> I haven't used any paint yet.  Still in the research phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy your Preciosa from? Are they located in Germany/EU?
> 
> I just bought a couple of cheap rhinestones from ben_beads on eBay to do some practice blinging (a pair of flipflops or a cell phone case maybe to see how stones and glue feel). So, let's see how that goes before I move on to more pricey things...


In Germany it is hard to find a great seller for Preciosa or Swarovski in big bulk packages ... I needed to start to run a business to receive permission for shopping in big bulk and receiving better prices. So I started a business for some month and stopped it right away ... during that time I ordered my stuff and still have some in storage ... as a non-business make my own shoes ... you only have some very small online stores with often changing crystal sizes and colors on stock - Ebay and shopping online in the USA at http://www.lovetocrystal.com or http://www.crystalandglassbeads.com or http://www.artbeads.com ... Germans don´t go crazy for Louboutins and of course not for sparkling shoes ... I am a total NON-German in that way. They don´t like to pay a lot for shoes and they hardly wear heels in business after 28 of age ... They look at me, like I am totally nuts ... If they wear a sparkling shoe or some studds, than because it is in fashion ... and fashion is changing tomorrow ... so why pay a lot for that kind of stuff?? I love quality and love my shoes if it is in or out of fashion. And the craziest I hear is from BRIDES ... it´s just one day - only 8 hours, give me a cheap shoe ??? Sorry ladies, I don´t get this, I would have loved to have a fantastic bridal shoe to wear years on and on ... I guess, I am living in the wrong country  Hands UP!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

loveglitzer said:


> Hi, that is hard to say. I would think, that your base might be to light and the crystals to big in contrast. I may sound crazy, but I would mix a bit of an antrazit and a bit of metallic gold into it and try my mix an some paper to find my perfect base. I personally love the base to be really close to the crystals color. Good luck ...



i think i am going to order metallic gold and when the crystals get here i will mix some up and see what i can come up with
thanks!


----------



## ayobeckah

Meridian blue stressed yousra
(Only one side done so far)


----------



## jmaemonte

ayobeckah said:


> Meridian blue stressed yousra
> (Only one side done so far)



Soooo pretty!


----------



## ladydeb

katran26 said:


> ^
> 
> Hi! have no experience with spikes, but crystals are relatively easy; I have a page in my blog about the process, but basically, you need various sizes (about 100-200 in each size, ranging from ss05 and higher), and a glue such as Gem Tac, placing the glue on the back of the crystals with a paperclip, or something small enough to distribute, then you'd pick up the crystal with tweezers and place! It's tedious, for sure, but the steps are relatively easy and repetitive. I found that artbeads.com had a great selection of flatback crystals in various colors...


Thank you so much i did buy the crystal and I'm going to go for it thank you so so so much !!!


----------



## frick&frack

ayobeckah said:


> Meridian blue stressed yousra
> (Only one side done so far)



gorgy!  I love that color shift.


----------



## ladydeb

Zoe Bradley said:


> It only took me two nights to finish up the shoes. But the process itself was months in the making! First it was a lot of trial and error finding the right kind of spikes. I wound up with all kinds of different sizes and most of them were the screw-back style. I probably spent $100 on different spikes...and in the end, I bought a batch of 200 (no screwback spikes, these were the best because I didn't have to fill in the hole AND they were made to be affixed with glue) from an eBay seller for $4.50!
> 
> I also searched high and low for bows. Nothing suitable was in existance but luckily I found a leather crafter out of Italy who custom created them for me (she also affixed the pyramid spikes). It cost about $35 for the bows.
> 
> I created a template for spacing and marked it off with a silver sharpie to ensure all the spikes would be adhered evenly.
> 
> I used E-6000 glue to adhere the spikes and the bow.


OMG!!!! love them Zoe Bradley
so what size studs did you end up with I have 7x6mm and 6x6mm were either of these your size maybe you can help me out in picking the right size  I hope I put this on the right post and if I didnt please excuse me in advanced
thanks you


----------



## ladydeb

also are they the metal studs?


----------



## ayobeckah

jmaemonte said:


> Soooo pretty!





frick&frack said:


> gorgy!  I love that color shift.



thanks !


----------



## Scarlettv

Does anyone know where I can get nude fine glitter from? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## katran26

ladydeb said:


> Thank you so much i did buy the crystal and I'm going to go for it thank you so so so much !!!



Yay!!! that's wonderful  please post pics


----------



## Zoe Bradley

ladydeb said:


> OMG!!!! love them Zoe Bradley
> so what size studs did you end up with I have 7x6mm and 6x6mm were either of these your size maybe you can help me out in picking the right size  I hope I put this on the right post and if I didnt please excuse me in advanced
> thanks you


 
Hi there! Here's a link to the studs that I purchased on eBay. They're 7x6.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-Silver-...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac3e68c03

Please be sure to post your completed project!


----------



## ladydeb

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi there! Here's a link to the studs that I purchased on eBay. They're 7x6.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-Silver-...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac3e68c03
> 
> Please be sure to post your completed project!



Thank you so much for your help cant wait to start project and post


----------



## laureenthemean

Hi ladies! I've seriously spent quite bit of time searching this thread for some advice but I am still not quite sure how many crystals I would need. I have some idea but I'd rather get some expert advice than guess. So, how many of each size would I need to strass a pair of Clichy 100? TIA!


----------



## 5elle

How feasible would it be to convert some Privatitas into slingbacks, like No Prive but with a buckle?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

5elle said:


> How feasible would it be to convert some Privatitas into slingbacks, like No Prive but with a buckle?



I think it's possible but I'd take it to a professional cobbler..


----------



## dirtyaddiction

laureenthemean said:


> Hi ladies! I've seriously spent quite bit of time searching this thread for some advice but I am still not quite sure how many crystals I would need. I have some idea but I'd rather get some expert advice than guess. So, how many of each size would I need to strass a pair of Clichy 100? TIA!



Depends on whether you want more bigger rhinestones or more smaller rhinestones. From experience, I always run through at least a couple 1440 pack's of ss5/6 and ss9/10 rhinestones


----------



## Sweetyqbk

How long does it take to finish an average size shoe like a very prive?!???
I've been Doing it on and off for a couple of months but I feel like I should do a marathon and just finish them... So far I have both heels done and the front of one


----------



## katran26

Sweetyqbk said:


> How long does it take to finish an average size shoe like a very prive?!???
> I've been Doing it on and off for a couple of months but I feel like I should do a marathon and just finish them... So far I have both heels done and the front of one



I took me about 2-3 hours every night for 2 months...I was kind of ambitious, if I had to do this again I would do one hour every night and stretch it out a bit longer.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies!

Any tip on where to buy ring strass?


----------



## Chanieish

One piece of ring strass fell off my Sex Pigalles. :cry: It's the larger size with a gold rim. 

I only need one, but it seems 144 is the minimum number of crystals I can purchase.


----------



## Chanieish

I found these http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/p...inged-hot-fix-crystals-ss34-crystalgold24211/

Anyone know if this is the proper size for the replacement. I have added a picture of the Sex Pigalles (one with the stone intact, mine is missing). It is the largest stone on the shoe. I am thinking of getting the 34ss size. Does that seem right?

Sorry for the long string of messages. I'm kind of freaking out.


----------



## laureenthemean

dirtyaddiction said:


> Depends on whether you want more bigger rhinestones or more smaller rhinestones. From experience, I always run through at least a couple 1440 pack's of ss5/6 and ss9/10 rhinestones



Thanks! I guess I would prefer more smaller rhinestones. So, you think 10 gross each of ss5, ss6, ss9, and ss10, ro 20 gross each?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks! I guess I would prefer more smaller rhinestones. So, you think 10 gross each of ss5, ss6, ss9, and ss10, ro 20 gross each?



20 gross should be good but I always like to under buy and then buy as I go so I don't end up with too much excess


----------



## laureenthemean

dirtyaddiction said:


> 20 gross should be good but I always like to under buy and then buy as I go so I don't end up with too much excess



Great, thanks for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

Okay, so in my cart I've got 10 gross each of 5ss, 7ss, 9ss, and 12ss, and then 5 gross each of 16ss and 20ss. Is there too much or not nearly enough of anything?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

laureenthemean said:


> Okay, so in my cart I've got 10 gross each of 5ss, 7ss, 9ss, and 12ss, and then 5 gross each of 16ss and 20ss. Is there too much or not nearly enough of anything?



too many 20ss


----------



## katran26

dirtyaddiction said:


> too many 20ss



^ I tend to agree; you'll need more smaller sizes than you do larger...I never used up my larger sizes but I ran out of the smaller ones


----------



## Chanieish

Hi everyone. Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## GoGlam

Chanieish said:


> I found these http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/p...inged-hot-fix-crystals-ss34-crystalgold24211/
> 
> Anyone know if this is the proper size for the replacement. I have added a picture of the Sex Pigalles (one with the stone intact, mine is missing). It is the largest stone on the shoe. I am thinking of getting the 34ss size. Does that seem right?
> 
> Sorry for the long string of messages. I'm kind of freaking out.



There are stone size charts you can look at to try and match it up. I would say the smaller stones are mostly 16ss or in that size range. The large one--could be in the 30ss range but I've only worked with up to about 20ss


----------



## Chanieish

GoGlam said:


> There are stone size charts you can look at to try and match it up. I would say the smaller stones are mostly 16ss or in that size range. The large one--could be in the 30ss range but I've only worked with up to about 20ss



Thank you so much GoGlam.  the 34ss range measures around 7mm an that matches the stone measurement on the shoe. Plus it comes in a pack of 12 instead of 144, which is good.


----------



## Timbermiss

Can anyone tell me the best glue to use to add crystals to satin shoes?

Also where is best to purchase crystals online?

I live in Scotland.

Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

Timbermiss said:


> Can anyone tell me the best glue to use to add crystals to satin shoes?
> 
> Also where is best to purchase crystals online?
> 
> I live in Scotland.
> 
> Thanks


 
I purchased from dreamtime creations and  they delivered to me in Belgium. I didn't even get hit with customs fees.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2149303
> View attachment 2149304
> 
> 
> Meridian blue stressed yousra
> (Only one side done so far)


you're so talented


----------



## Timbermiss

soleilbrun said:


> I purchased from dreamtime creations and  they delivered to me in Belgium. I didn't even get hit with customs fees.



Thank you, how do you attach them to the shoe? They are satin shoes ?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Ladies, I'm about to do my first DIY but not sure what to do.

Have these coming in the mail for me:







Anyone have any suggestions?  Paint?  Strass?


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:


> Ladies, I'm about to do my first DIY but not sure what to do.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?  Paint?  Strass?



Both!  Are you going for a neutral or that pop of color?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rock_girl said:


> Both!  Are you going for a neutral or that pop of color?



Hahaha to be honest I have no idea.  I've seen a few pairs of volcano strassed ballet flats in this thread which I think look amazing but I'm not sure I would get a lot of wear out of them?


----------



## yakusoku.af

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hahaha to be honest I have no idea.  I've seen a few pairs of volcano strassed ballet flats in this thread which I think look amazing but I'm not sure I would get a lot of wear out of them?



I looooooove my volcano strassed peeptoes! They are by far my favorite out of all the ones I've done! The colors are gorgeous when you walk! 
Considering the time and effort it takes to strass a pair of shoes go for the color you love.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just got this email today from Dreamtime Creations! I'm looking for my next project now!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hahaha to be honest I have no idea. I've seen a few pairs of volcano strassed ballet flats in this thread which I think look amazing but I'm not sure I would get a lot of wear out of them?


 
Some time ago I got silver flats like this. I was in desperate need of some nude/neutral coloured flats for summer since my nude MJ flats are now falling apart. I have dyed them gold and glittered them rose gold. I know I'll be wearing them a lot, so it helps it didn't cost a fortune


----------



## poppyseed

Some pics for you...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> Some pics for you...
> View attachment 2172823
> View attachment 2172826
> View attachment 2172827



Great job!!


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great job!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

I previously ordered Volcano in the 2058 version larger sizes (ss20, 16 & 12).

Now I need to finish my order & purchase ss9 & ss7, but I can't seem to find them on love2crystal.com ... only in the 2028 version.

It seems that the different versions are related to how high the center is ... do you think that the height differential might look cool, or should I keep searching for 2058?

I used dreamtime creations before, but they don't have a coupon code right now EXCEPT for 2028s.

Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Timbermiss said:


> Thank you, how do you attach them to the shoe? They are satin shoes ?


 
First I used GemTac glue but lost a lot of crystals when I wore them. I replaced the missing crystals with E-6000 glue and haven't lost any yet. I only use E-6000 now. I am sure I strassed the same shoes twice after using GemTac. So a way of time in my opinion.



hermosa_vogue said:


> Ladies, I'm about to do my first DIY but not sure what to do.
> 
> Have these coming in the mail for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? Paint? Strass?


 
This was the pair I strassed.I dyed them black and strassed in volcano. The weather is getting better and I can wear them more often. I always get compliments. They are great with a tailored slacks, jeans to capris.I recommend E-6000. I findit more flexible and the shoes will flex alot when you wear them. Nothing worse than seeing how much money you left laying in a trail behind you in fallen crystals.:cry:


----------



## SeeingRed

I just ordered Turtlefeathers Navy blue suede dye.  Will attempt to dye my coral nubuck sandals soon!!


----------



## bebefuzz

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2149303
> View attachment 2149304
> 
> 
> Meridian blue stressed yousra
> (Only one side done so far)



These will be to die for once they're complete!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Inspired from Zoe Bradley

These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Nice work


----------



## cdinh87

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


 

They look great!! may I ask where did u get the studs and leather bow?


----------



## teachgirl789

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Now that's what's up!!!!!!!!!
Love them  excellent job


----------



## rock_girl

lavenderduckiez said:


> inspired from zoe bradley
> 
> these are my first diy. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



amazing!!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Some pics for you...
> View attachment 2172823
> View attachment 2172826
> View attachment 2172827


They look awesome poppyseed!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


WOW you did an incredible job Lavender!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


 
You did a phenomenal job!!! They look amazing!!! Enjoy them Your hard work paid off!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Nice work



Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cdinh87 said:


> They look great!! may I ask where did u get the studs and leather bow?



I got the link from Zoe bradley.  I got the bows from Italy and the studs from Ebay. I'll give you the link .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

teachgirl789 said:


> Now that's what's up!!!!!!!!!
> Love them  excellent job



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> WOW you did an incredible job Lavender!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zoe Bradley said:


> You did a phenomenal job!!! They look amazing!!! Enjoy them Your hard work paid off!



Thanks Zoe! You inspired me to do it! I wouldn't be able to get all the materials if it weren't from you help! Thanks a million!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> amazing!!


Thanks rockgirl!


----------



## cdinh87

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got the link from Zoe bradley. I got the bows from Italy and the studs from Ebay. I'll give you the link .


 
got ur PM, thanks!!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> They look awesome poppyseed!!


 

Thank you Beagly!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



incredible job!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got the link from Zoe bradley. I got the bows from Italy and the studs from Ebay. I'll give you the link .


 
Oh, me too, me too! They are fantastic! Great job.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Some pics for you...
> View attachment 2172823
> View attachment 2172826
> View attachment 2172827



Thanks poppy.  They look great!

What glue did you use?  Did you use a paintbrush to apply the glue and then sprinkle the glitter on top?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> AMAZING!!!!!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Wow!! You are good! Your job is perfect!!


----------



## JessieG

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Omg! Amazing....I sooooo want to do this. Just need to get me some black calf piggies!


----------



## martinaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Great job! Great shoes!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!












And a shot of the two for color comparison


----------



## jmaemonte

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!



Wow!  Both pairs are gorgeous but I am in love with the rose gold!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jmaemonte said:


> Wow!  Both pairs are gorgeous but I am in love with the rose gold!


yesss I was excited to work with rose gold!


----------



## frick&frack

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.


^they look great!


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!


^the rose gold is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## rock_girl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!



Amazing!  Your work is so precise.  Love the RG!!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
The were originally Black Kid Leather.


----------



## frick&frack

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
> The were originally Black Kid Leather.



meridian blue is amazing!  great work.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
> The were originally Black Kid Leather.



Great job!!! I love Meridian blue so much.

Did you paint them with metallic blue paint?


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great job!!! I love Meridian blue so much.
> 
> Did you paint them with metallic blue paint?



Thank you CRISPEDROSA 
I used Lumiere 570 pearlescent blue.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

frick&frack said:


> meridian blue is amazing!  great work.


Thank you so much


----------



## dirtyaddiction

frick&frack said:


> ^the rose gold is FABULOUS!!!





rock_girl said:


> Amazing!  Your work is so precise.  Love the RG!!



Yes!!! I'm soo glad Swarovski released that color to the public!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
> The were originally Black Kid Leather.



looks great!! I would watermark your pictures though... Soo many people steal photos from tpf!


----------



## Nolia

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of the two for color comparison



Adore the rose gold!!


----------



## Nolia

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Oh my goodness!!


----------



## rock_girl

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
> The were originally Black Kid Leather.



Those are so beautiful!  Great job!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Gorgeous! I can't even imagine how many hours it took to strass them! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of the two for color comparison


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

rock_girl said:


> Those are so beautiful!  Great job!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

dirtyaddiction said:


> looks great!! I would watermark your pictures though... Soo many people steal photos from tpf!


Thank you so Much  I know. I have seen pictures including yours in several sites like Ioffer.. also, other strassers claiming them as their work 
I was just lazy but I'll do it next time.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Thank you so Much  I know. I have seen pictures including yours in several sites like Ioffer.. also, other strassers claiming them as their work
> I was just lazy but I'll do it next time.



ughh, i know! I've seen the ioffer sellers using my pictures to sell shoes.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Nolia said:


> Adore the rose gold!!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Gorgeous! I can't even imagine how many hours it took to strass them!



Thank youuuu  I'm getting faster at strassing but definitely still takes me days to strass a pair of Dafs haha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cdinh87 said:


> got ur PM, thanks!!!



Your welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> Oh my goodness!!



Thanks Nolia!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

frick&frack said:


> ^they look great!



Thank!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

martinaa said:


> Great job! Great shoes!



Thanks martinaa!


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> Thank youuuu  I'm getting faster at strassing but definitely still takes me days to strass a pair of Dafs haha



Gosh I love your work


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of a couple new Dafs I just finished strassing. The first one is strassed in Light Peach Swarovski rhinestones and the second one is in the newly released Rose Gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of the two for color comparison


breathtaking !! as usually *lol*


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I love your work



thank you 



loveglitzer said:


> breathtaking !! as usually *lol*



thank you loveglitzer


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Has anyone dyed black shoes white (successfully). I will not strass over them. Can it be done or will it just look crappy?

TIA


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> Hello, I wanted to share this pair of daffodile I just finished Strassing in Meridian blue.
> The were originally Black Kid Leather.



They are beautiful!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone dyed black shoes white (successfully). I will not strass over them. Can it be done or will it just look crappy?
> 
> TIA



I think it'll look crappy.. maybe take them to your cobbler and see if they can do it for you?


----------



## soleilbrun

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think it'll look crappy.. maybe take them to your cobbler and see if they can do it for you?


 
Thanks for your response. I thought it would look really bad and life is too short to be walking around in crappy lookin' shoes. I'll try to hold out for the HG:  pigalle spike white on white but my defense is weakening!


----------



## bebefuzz

Here's mine... I just started on my second pair.


----------



## Chanieish

bebefuzz said:


> Here's mine... I just started on my second pair.
> View attachment 2189365



Such a unique and beautiful pair! I really like the strass on it. Congrats on your 2nd!


----------



## SeeingRed

bebefuzz said:


> Here's mine... I just started on my second pair.
> View attachment 2189365


 
Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## rock_girl

bebefuzz said:


> Here's mine... I just started on my second pair.
> [



Volcano...?  I can't wait to see them all blinged out!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## butterfij

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022



Now those are fabulous. The contrast is such a good idea. I may try that combination in the future


----------



## soleilbrun

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022


 
They look fantastic! You did a great job.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022



Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## ilovekitty

Do you ladies think I can dye a pair of exclu white satin shoes?? they have the lace bow.
Here is a pic. I wanted to dye them black!!
Do you know what dye to use??

any help is helpful please!!! THANKS


----------



## dirtyaddiction

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022



great job! What color rhinestone did you use?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anyone know what sparkle paint Louboutin use as a base for strass shoes?


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you so much. I am glad you liked them


----------



## loveglitzer

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022


looks really great and very special ... enjoy them


----------



## yakusoku.af

loveglitzer said:


> looks really great and very special ... enjoy them





soleilbrun said:


> They look fantastic! You did a great job.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous! Great job!







butterfij said:


> Now those are fabulous. The contrast is such a good idea. I may try that combination in the future



thank you! I can't wait to wear them this weekend! And to start on my next strass project!



dirtyaddiction said:


> great job! What color rhinestone did you use?


I used swarovski metallic light gold in 2028.  I wasnt enthusiastic about the color when I got it but when I saw these shoes I was so excited because of how they would go with the gold heel.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Anyone know what sparkle paint Louboutin use as a base for strass shoes?



I don't think they paint their shoes, as far as the shoes I've seen, they were all fabric


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193017
> View attachment 2193020
> View attachment 2193022



These are soooo gorgeous! I love these Giuseppes but hesitated and they've sold out in my size


----------



## yakusoku.af

mademoiselle.bd said:


> These are soooo gorgeous! I love these Giuseppes but hesitated and they've sold out in my size



Thanks! 
They had a 36.5 at the Barney's Outlet when I bought mine but it had the same issue, the display side was a beige color but the other side was light pink. Not sure how someone would wear them if they weren't going to strass them because it is pretty noticeable.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole  

Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam


----------



## BagBragger

dirtyaddiction said:


> just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair i just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image i've seen of louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python lady highness w/their red soles strassed in light siam



a-ma-zing!!!!!!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



That strassed sole is AMAZING!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



Unbelievably FABULOUS!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BagBragger said:


> a-ma-zing!!!!!!!!



thank you  i'm quite chuffed w/how they came out!



hermosa_vogue said:


> That strassed sole is AMAZING!!!



yesss, I'm gonna have to do some more! LOL



jmaemonte said:


> Unbelievably FABULOUS!!



Thank youuu


----------



## Tarhls

Dirtyaddiction the are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tarhls

^^ they...


----------



## Felicious

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



Looks amazing  *mesmerized by the video on your blog* Oh the bling! Just love your work!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



Oh that's happening!!!! Love them


----------



## frick&frack

bebefuzz said:


> Here's mine... I just started on my second pair.


^can't wait to see when they're finished




yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!


^they're fantastic!  I love that style.


----------



## frick&frack

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



they're outstanding!  & your work is flawless as always.  I was wondering when CL would be following suit & strassing the soles.


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Tarhls said:


> Dirtyaddiction the are absolutely stunning!



Thank you tarhls 



Felicious said:


> Looks amazing  *mesmerized by the video on your blog* Oh the bling! Just love your work!



Thank youuu. The video really shows the sparkle!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you Crispedrosa 



Christchrist said:


> Oh that's happening!!!! Love them



yes yes yes! I can't wait 



frick&frack said:


> they're outstanding!  & your work is flawless as always.  I was wondering when CL would be following suit & strassing the soles.



They shouldddd!



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank you beagly


----------



## loveglitzer

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam


what a great idea ... would love to see them IRL.


----------



## Nolia

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



These are incredible!! I just have to ask, are these going to be a showpiece or are they wearable? Did you strass the entire sole!?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loveglitzer said:


> what a great idea ... would love to see them IRL.



thank you  



Nolia said:


> These are incredible!! I just have to ask, are these going to be a showpiece or are they wearable? Did you strass the entire sole!?



They're wearable. I didn't strass the front.


----------



## bitchychinky

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam


 
WOW!  You did an amazing job!  They are so beautiful!!


----------



## theto

I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!


----------



## jmaemonte

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!



Beautiful. Love volcano!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



OMG So ammmazzziiinngg


----------



## Christchrist

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!



Great job.  Looks pretty


----------



## beagly911

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!


They look beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!



Beautiful!! Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## theto

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!! Can't wait to see them finished!





beagly911 said:


> They look beautiful!





Christchrist said:


> Great job.  Looks pretty





jmaemonte said:


> Beautiful. Love volcano!



Thank you all, can't wait to finish them!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!



looking good!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LuluBleueNuit said:


> OMG So ammmazzziiinngg






*****ychinky said:


> WOW!  You did an amazing job!  They are so beautiful!!



thank youuu


----------



## theto

dirtyaddiction said:


> looking good!



Thank you! I'm loving the gorgeous sole strass you did, as well as all your other amazing work!


----------



## frick&frack

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!


^volcano is just plain awesome.  keep up the good work


----------



## Jantao16

poppyseed said:


> Some pics for you...
> View attachment 2172823
> View attachment 2172826
> View attachment 2172827



Hi poppyseed,
Can you tell me what paint and color you used? I'm hoping to paint my shoes but have no idea which paint to use!
Thanks


----------



## loveglitzer

theto said:


> I'm not really a newbie around here, but I'm trying to post more, so just wanted to post an "in progress" pic of my first DIY volcano strassed Elisas, done straight on black patent. The half that you can see is literally all that is done, lol.  Hoping I get faster and better at this!


looks really nice and well done ... love it that you share your half way through  ... the sparkle is incredible, right?? Just keep going ... you will love them!


----------



## theto

loveglitzer said:


> looks really nice and well done ... love it that you share your half way through  ... the sparkle is incredible, right?? Just keep going ... you will love them!





frick&frack said:


> ^volcano is just plain awesome.  keep up the good work



Thank you! Loving them already and I agree, the color is TDF in person.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



Nice work


----------



## frick&frack

crystalhowlett said:


> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.


lovely...she'll be thrilled!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you ladies!!!  

This is seriously the most tedious thing I've ever done. Second is coming along faster than the first. But boy!!! It's work!! Kills my neck and shoulders.  I can't devote much time to them either, Maybe and hr here and there.  

They r so beautiful in real life.  I'm excited to start my own pair one day.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.


Beautiful work crystallhowlett!!


----------



## Missy1726

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> This is seriously the most tedious thing I've ever done. Second is coming along faster than the first. But boy!!! It's work!! Kills my neck and shoulders.  I can't devote much time to them either, Maybe and hr here and there.
> 
> They r so beautiful in real life.  I'm excited to start my own pair one day.




Well she will love them! You can see all the hard work you put into them! They will be the talk of the wedding!!! Beautiful!


----------



## theto

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



Gorgeous!  You're a great friend


----------



## dirtyaddiction

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



great job!!!


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't CLs but I'm so excited about my Giuseppe's! I originally bought the crystals for CL wedges but I found these at the Barney's outlet for a steal because the display side was a completely different color. I liked how the contrast between the bright gold and the light gold!
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are gorgy!!  Amazing job and please posted pics!!


----------



## rock_girl

crystalhowlett said:


> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



You are an amazing friend to put so much love into your friends shoes for her wedding day!  They look lovely!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



Crystal, you're such a sweetie!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

THANK YOU. Your all so nice. I hope she loves them.  I know I would. My husband said- tell her someone broke in and took them and lets sell them. Terrible!!!!  He's mad an idk y he didn't do a thing!! LOL


----------



## crystalhowlett

rock_girl said:


> You are an amazing friend to put so much love into your friends shoes for her wedding day!  They look lovely!



I'm looking for the "like" key,  ummmm its here somewhere.


----------



## yakusoku.af

rock_girl said:


> These are gorgy!!  Amazing job and please posted pics!!



Thanks!  Already working on my next strass! I'm addicted! This is gonna be my 6th pair of stressed shoes!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Does anyone have experience turning black kid leather into beige?  What would be involved?

Am thinking I'd need to strip them down with some chemical and then re-paint them beige?  I realise this would be a huge undertaking.  Am thinking about taking them to a bootmaker and paying them to do it.  Will anyone do it or will they give me crazy looks?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

^^ Or paint over the black with white and then paint over the white with beige?  Am I crazy??


----------



## crystalhowlett

Finished. Now to send them off to Santana creative for a little love!!! 

I used crystal AB 2058 foil flat backs
5ss 1020
7ss 2050
10ss 1020
12ss 1020
16ss 120
20ss 120


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

hermosa_vogue said:


> ^^ Or paint over the black with white and then paint over the white with beige?  Am I crazy??



I'm not 100% on this but I'm pretty sure if you use a paint as opposed to a dye, then it should work if the paint is opaque enough?


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:


> Does anyone have experience turning black kid leather into beige?  What would be involved?
> 
> Am thinking I'd need to strip them down with some chemical and then re-paint them beige?  I realise this would be a huge undertaking.  Am thinking about taking them to a bootmaker and paying them to do it.  Will anyone do it or will they give me crazy looks?



I painted over black with silver. No problems. Maybe they make a beige


----------



## mrscurvy

dirtyaddiction said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this very special pair I just finished strassing today. I really love the way these turned out and seeing no one has yet to date (besides that one image I've seen of Louboutin doing it) strassed a red sole
> 
> Python Lady Highness w/their red soles strassed in Light Siam



Wow they look so nice.. Love them..


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> I painted over black with silver. No problems. Maybe they make a beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211529
> 
> View attachment 2211525





mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm not 100% on this but I'm pretty sure if you use a paint as opposed to a dye, then it should work if the paint is opaque enough?



Ah that's great Crystal!

I'll have to investigate this


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> Thanks!  Already working on my next strass! I'm addicted! This is gonna be my 6th pair of stressed shoes!


^the lace flats are my favorite...so special




crystalhowlett said:


> Finished. Now to send them off to Santana creative for a little love!!!
> 
> I used crystal AB 2058 foil flat backs
> 5ss 1020
> 7ss 2050
> 10ss 1020
> 12ss 1020
> 16ss 120
> 20ss 120


^your friend will be thrilled!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2211166
> 
> 
> Finished. Now to send them off to Santana creative for a little love!!!
> 
> I used crystal AB 2058 foil flat backs
> 5ss 1020
> 7ss 2050
> 10ss 1020
> 12ss 1020
> 16ss 120
> 20ss 120



What a terrific job!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you Ladies!!! Xoxo


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I just finished a glitter DIY.  Just waiting for the glue to dry completely and will show you ladies pics.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

This is my first DIY.

I bought a pair of used and abused flats off evil bay and rejuvenated them with some glitter!


----------



## jmaemonte

hermosa_vogue said:


> This is my first DIY.
> 
> I bought a pair of used and abused flats off evil bay and rejuvenated them with some glitter!



Wow! Great job!    Watch out.  It becomes addicting.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2209391
> 
> 
> Just a peak at the wedding shoes I'm making for my friend. Almost done with the second heel.  Wedding is July 13th.



Please be my friend! My wedding is in 2 years!


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:


> This is my first DIY.
> 
> I bought a pair of used and abused flats off evil bay and rejuvenated them with some glitter!



They look like totally different shoes!    Congrats on you first pair.


----------



## Louise26

yakusoku.af said:


> Thanks!  Already working on my next strass! I'm addicted! This is gonna be my 6th pair of stressed shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211106


 

 They are all amazing!!! For your peep toe volcano pair - what color/brand base paint did you use? That is EXACTLY what I want my VPs to look like. Beautiful job!

Sorry if you already posted the answer to this, I couldn't find it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

blackbeltshoppr said:


> They are all amazing!!! For your peep toe volcano pair - what color/brand base paint did you use? That is EXACTLY what I want my VPs to look like. Beautiful job!
> 
> Sorry if you already posted the answer to this, I couldn't find it.



Thanks!
I used Lumiere by Jacquard paint in 557 Halo Violet Gold.


----------



## Louise26

yakusoku.af said:


> Thanks!
> I used Lumiere by Jacquard paint in 557 Halo Violet Gold.


 

Wow! What a gorgeous color. Just hit buy on ebay. Thank you so much!! So excited to start my first project.


----------



## telesbrize

Has anyone DIYed Vibrams?

My cobbler retired and I haven't found a replacement that I trust. I'm looking to put them on a couple of well-loved pairs that need a spa day. 

Sorry if this has been posted. I'm behind on this thread and didn't find anything in the search.


----------



## theto

telesbrize said:


> Has anyone DIYed Vibrams?
> 
> My cobbler retired and I haven't found a replacement that I trust. I'm looking to put them on a couple of well-loved pairs that need a spa day.
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted. I'm behind on this thread and didn't find anything in the search.



I know it's not what you asked for, but I love Santana Creative and feel they do an excellent job.  I've had more than a few pairs fixed up by them, and even with shipping, turnaround is usually very quick.  DIY vibram is not a project I'd care to take on!  Good luck!


----------



## Louise26

telesbrize said:


> Has anyone DIYed Vibrams?
> 
> My cobbler retired and I haven't found a replacement that I trust. I'm looking to put them on a couple of well-loved pairs that need a spa day.
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted. I'm behind on this thread and didn't find anything in the search.


 
I'm really interested in the answer to this too... I do have a cobbler I trust, but I've heard so many horror stories from other people (BLACK vibrams instead of red, covering the entire sole, etc.)   Yikes.


----------



## yakusoku.af

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous color. Just hit buy on ebay. Thank you so much!! So excited to start my first project.



your welcome!
your gonna love the end result!


----------



## Christchrist

I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the soles.
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



Another amazing job Dirty!!    The soles are very cool!  How far down do the crystals go?


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:


> Another amazing job Dirty!!    The soles are very cool!  How far down do the crystals go?



It stops where you step. No crystals under the front foot


----------



## Christchrist

Almost done. Woot


----------



## jmaemonte

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



I die!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Christchrist said:


> Almost done. Woot




Ooohhhh, they look fab!   Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



OMG this is the most beautiful shoes ever


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Almost done. Woot
> View attachment 2218107



nice!!!!!! Jet is one of the hardest stones to work with, you're doing an amazing job!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Almost done. Woot
> View attachment 2218107



Very nice!!!! I love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



They are gorgeous! Model pics!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



I love these! I might need to strass a sole!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



This looks like something out of a magazine, absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



Oh aren't we fancy!! &#128525;  Very nice!!


----------



## frick&frack

hermosa_vogue said:


> This is my first DIY.
> 
> I bought a pair of used and abused flats off evil bay and rejuvenated them with some glitter!


^so cute!  I love glitter.




Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing


^they're STUNNING!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> Almost done. Woot


^they're coming along great!  can't wait to see when they're finished.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh aren't we fancy!! &#128525;  Very nice!!


Ha. Now I am. Ha 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> This looks like something out of a magazine, absolutely stunning!!!


I just want to stare at them 


yakusoku.af said:


> I love these! I might need to strass a sole!


I'm going to say you do. Ha


Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous! Model pics!


I will when they arrive 


frick&frack said:


> ^so cute!  I love glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're STUNNING!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jmaemonte said:


> Ooohhhh, they look fab!   Can't wait to see the finished product!


Here is the finished shoe 


dirtyaddiction said:


> nice!!!!!! Jet is one of the hardest stones to work with, you're doing an amazing job!


I started then sent them to my friend. I felt like they were making my blind sooooo hard to see 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!!! I love!





frick&frack said:


> ^they're coming along great!  can't wait to see when they're finished.



All done


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Here is the finished shoe
> 
> I started then sent them to my friend. I felt like they were making my blind sooooo hard to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done



Oops


----------



## Louise26

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



They're perfect!!  Beautiful job.


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



wow that looks hot


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



Lovely!


----------



## telesbrize

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



I'm completely obscessed with these right now! I'm planning my next DIY pair and may need to do this. I've wondered about how this would look and its AMAZING! The pair I'm considering will need Vibrams so I'd stop my stones there.


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> Oops



fabulous!  jet is my favorite


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



Sexy looking shoe!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



Fabulous CC! Mod shots?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

telesbrize said:


> I'm completely obscessed with these right now! I'm planning my next DIY pair and may need to do this. I've wondered about how this would look and its AMAZING! The pair I'm considering will need Vibrams so I'd stop my stones there.



vibram then strass for sure!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



yesss, jet is very hard. They look great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



They are gorgeous!!! How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050



Lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!!! How long did it take you to complete?



Ha. I started it and got annoyed. Sent it to my friend and she finished in a couple days


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> yesss, jet is very hard. They look great!



Thank you. I like how unique they are


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Lovely!



Thanks babe.  Better pics


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> Thanks babe.  Better pics



GORGEOUS!  I love jet crystals


----------



## Christchrist

frick&frack said:


> GORGEOUS!  I love jet crystals



I want to bling my house! Ha


----------



## LV&Evie

Hello ladies!   I'm doing a pair of d'orsay heels for my next strass project.  Any idea how many crystals I would need??  I'll be using plain old crystal on a silver leather base, and covering the heel, back of the shoe and the front toe area.  I'm thinking I'll need about half of the "usual" crystal amounts, since it is less shoe to cover.

Also, crystal should be super sparkly right?  I'll be wearing them on my honeymoon and need them to be super eye-catching!

Anyone do any d'orsays before?  Need some inspiration!!  For more "sparkle" should I use more of the bigger crystals, the medium crystals or the teeny-tiny crystals??


----------



## loveglitzer

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing


my eyes !! my eyes ... they are blending my eyes ... how fantastic!! Congrats and great work done!


----------



## SeeingRed

My blank canvas. Taking suggestions...!?


----------



## Christchrist

I'm in love!


----------



## LV&Evie

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221442




Oh. My. God!!! Love this!!  All that sparkle!!

You seriously need to post a video of these... I would love to know what they look like "in action"!!


----------



## bebefuzz

My second DIY Strass CL!  Enjoy!


----------



## SeeingRed

bebefuzz said:


> My second DIY Strass CL!  Enjoy!
> View attachment 2222531


More pics please!!!?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SeeingRed said:


> View attachment 2221434
> 
> My blank canvas. Taking suggestions...!?



Indian pink!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221442



I want to print this photo and hang it up in my apartment.


----------



## bebefuzz

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



wow... these are amazing.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221442



Wow! So much sparkle!


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> I want to bling my house! Ha


^I understand...& agree completely!!! 




Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!


^me tooooooooo!!!  




bebefuzz said:


> My second DIY Strass CL!  Enjoy!


^they're fabulous! congratulations on completing a second pair.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I want to print this photo and hang it up in my apartment.



Ha. Good idea


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> Indian pink!!!



Good idea. Ha. I'll send you more. Ha


----------



## telesbrize

I did my first DIY in 2010 and have since been busy with babies. I'm ready to get back at it, especially after my husband actually asked me to in an attempt to keep my energy away from remodeling projects. 

My last Strass project was the yellow "Sunshine" Yo Yo's in my avatar. My next will be a pair of rose gold VPs. I'm going for the sparkly nude look. Any advice on what color to use?

I've been considering Vintage Rose, Silk, light peach.


----------



## bougainvillier

telesbrize said:


> I did my first DIY in 2010 and have since been busy with babies. I'm ready to get back at it, especially after my husband actually asked me to in an attempt to keep my energy away from remodeling projects.
> 
> My last Strass project was the yellow "Sunshine" Yo Yo's in my avatar. My next will be a pair of rose gold VPs. I'm going for the sparkly nude look. Any advice on what color to use?
> 
> I've been considering Vintage Rose, Silk, light peach.



I like light peach but also curious how silk will turn out. It looks like the perfect nude


----------



## sheskatatonic

Hi ladies! I just purchased these beauties. I'm afraid of shedding. Does anyone have any tips on how to seal in the glitter without compromising the shine? Much thanks!


----------



## telesbrize

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Am Back
> 
> For the Platine Pigalle , The crystal Shade is called *COMET ARGENT LIGHT* !
> The *largest* size used in the original CL is : *20 ss*
> The *medium* sized : *16 ss*
> The *smallest *: *10 ss*
> And to more precise, there is some areas covered with little amount of size : *8 ss*.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours



Are these the sizes used by CL? Just 10, 16, & 20 ss + occasional 8ss? When I did my Citrine Strass, I used 5 different sizes from 9-20ss and always wondered what CL was using since I don't have a pair of factory Strass to compare.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221442



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jaclyn86

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love!



I die!  Those are seriously perfect!


----------



## ayobeckah

lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !


----------



## frick&frack

ayobeckah said:


> Finally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



blue meridian crystals are amazing!  you did great work...your shoes are beautiful!


----------



## katran26

^ gorgeous!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



great job! I love Meridian Blue


----------



## theto

ayobeckah said:


> Finally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Beautiful job, they're gorgeous! Love meridian.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!



Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Wow!


----------



## ayobeckah

thanks everyone !


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



They are gorgeous!!! I love how they sparkle!


----------



## yakusoku.af

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Love it! Meridian blue is one of my favorites along with volcano!


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Thanks babe.  Better pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221235
> View attachment 2221236



Very cool looking!


----------



## rock_girl

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Such an interesting blue stone!  Love them!!


----------



## rock_girl

bebefuzz said:


> My second DIY Strass CL!  Enjoy!
> View attachment 2222531



They turned out amazing!!!  Congrats!


----------



## telesbrize

I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!

Before:



After:





I posted details in my blog about this project:
http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/


----------



## hermosa_vogue

telesbrize said:


> I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2232416
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2232417
> 
> View attachment 2232418
> 
> 
> I posted details in my blog about this project:
> http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/



This looks great!!  I'm considering doing the same now


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2232416
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2232417
> 
> View attachment 2232418
> 
> 
> I posted details in my blog about this project:
> http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/



Not bad!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

telesbrize said:


> I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2232416
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2232417
> 
> View attachment 2232418
> 
> 
> I posted details in my blog about this project:
> http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/


 Nice work! I want to try this. I've spent hundreds of dollars having my cobbler put Vibrams on all my Louboutins.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Gorgeous!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

telesbrize said:


> I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2232416
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2232417
> 
> View attachment 2232418
> 
> 
> I posted details in my blog about this project:
> http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/



Thanks for posting this, looks great!!


----------



## rock_girl

telesbrize said:


> I took the plunge on the DIY Vibram project!  They aren't prefect, but I'm happy with them as a DIY pair.  It will take a lot of practice to perfect.  I'll get it, I have 4-5 other pairs who could use these!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2232416
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2232417
> 
> View attachment 2232418
> 
> 
> I posted details in my blog about this project:
> http://remodelicious.com/my-1st-diy-christian-louboutin-red-vibram-rubber-re-sole/



Great job!  You make it look so easy!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



These are awesome!!! I want her to finish where CL left off on my Au Palace Crystal.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are awesome!!! I want her to finish where CL left off on my Au Palace Crystal.



She's pretty amazing


----------



## brittany729

Christchrist said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2220050


Those are beautiful.  Nice work


----------



## telesbrize

On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!

I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet. More on my blog at http://remodelicious.com/my-pink-louboutins-are-wearing-shiny-new-glitter/

These are the pair with the DIY vibrams. I'm going to do another pair soon. 

Before:



After:


----------



## theto

Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project  

Volcano strass Elisas:


----------



## Christchrist

Wow ladies. You are good


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!


^love the pretty pink sparkle!




theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:


^great work...volcano is amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



THose are gorgeous! YOu done a wonderful job!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!
> 
> I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet. More on my blog at http://remodelicious.com/my-pink-louboutins-are-wearing-shiny-new-glitter/
> 
> These are the pair with the DIY vibrams. I'm going to do another pair soon.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2239982
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2239984
> View attachment 2239985
> View attachment 2239986
> View attachment 2239987


Very pretty!


----------



## Tarhls

Both of your ladies have done fantastic work.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



I love a good volcano strass!!


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> Wow ladies. You are good





frick&frack said:


> ^great work...volcano is amazing!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are gorgeous! YOu done a wonderful job!





Tarhls said:


> Both of your ladies have done fantastic work.





hermosa_vogue said:


> I love a good volcano strass!!



Thanks all!   I'm really happy with how they turned out.  Now to rest a bit (ha) and then to find another project.


----------



## theto

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!
> 
> I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet. More on my blog at http://remodelicious.com/my-pink-louboutins-are-wearing-shiny-new-glitter/
> 
> These are the pair with the DIY vibrams. I'm going to do another pair soon.



We must've posted at the same time because I didn't see yours, but I'm loving the pink!  And awesome job with the vibrams!


----------



## rock_girl

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!
> 
> I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet.


^^ What a lovely shade of pink!  Great job 



theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:


^^ Volcano will be my first DIY, as I live the fluctuations in the color.  Congrats on a lovely job!


----------



## telesbrize

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



OMG I LOVE the Volcano! I really need to do a volcano pair one of these days. I'm doing a nude Strass next, I'm thinking of using "Silk". The Volcano is truly amazing! I want to see it in person sometime. Great work!

Thanks, all, for the compliments on the glitter!


----------



## theto

rock_girl said:


> ^^ Volcano will be my first DIY, as I live the fluctuations in the color.  Congrats on a lovely job!



Thank you, I'm drawn to the special effects colors too (obviously).  Good luck with yours!



telesbrize said:


> OMG I LOVE the Volcano! I really need to do a volcano pair one of these days. I'm doing a nude Strass next, I'm thinking of using "Silk". The Volcano is truly amazing! I want to see it in person sometime. Great work!
> 
> Thanks, all, for the compliments on the glitter!



Thanks!  Looking forward to seeing your nude strass!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!
> 
> I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet. More on my blog at http://remodelicious.com/my-pink-louboutins-are-wearing-shiny-new-glitter/
> 
> These are the pair with the DIY vibrams. I'm going to do another pair soon.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2239982
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2239984
> View attachment 2239985
> View attachment 2239986
> View attachment 2239987



great job!!! How was it like working with Krazy Glue?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



Gorgeous!!! Love love love Volcano


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> On a whim I finally went for glitter with some pink patent CLs that had some patent that had peeled off. From a distance they look great. I need to do some touch-ups in a few places. They are still shedding a lot so I thought I'd wait and see if any more spots need touch-up. The pictures don't do the sparkle justice!
> 
> I used Krazy Glue, but it occurred to me that I probably could have just sprayed with the clear enamel and glittered directly on that while it was wet. More on my blog at http://remodelicious.com/my-pink-louboutins-are-wearing-shiny-new-glitter/
> 
> These are the pair with the DIY vibrams. I'm going to do another pair soon.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 2239982
> 
> Great job! They look fantastic!!
> 
> After:
> View attachment 2239984
> View attachment 2239985
> View attachment 2239986
> View attachment 2239987





theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:


You did a fabulous job!!  They are stunning!!


----------



## theto

dirtyaddiction said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love love love Volcano





beagly911 said:


> You did a fabulous job!!  They are stunning!!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## blairxoxo

did anyone strass a pair of nude kid leather with crsytal AB without painting the shoes?
i'm thinking of strassing my flo in nude leather!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

blairxoxo said:


> did anyone strass a pair of nude kid leather with crsytal AB without painting the shoes?
> i'm thinking of strassing my flo in nude leather!



yes, i posted a pic forever ago.. it's fine to not paint them first


----------



## telesbrize

dirtyaddiction said:


> great job!!! How was it like working with Krazy Glue?



Not crazy about the Krazy glue. It dries too fast!


----------



## telesbrize

blairxoxo said:


> did anyone strass a pair of nude kid leather with crsytal AB without painting the shoes?
> i'm thinking of strassing my flo in nude leather!



I think someone did some way back in the old thread. I'm doing a pair of rose gold VPs with silk. It's close to clear, but with a hint of nude. I don't like to fight the base color. AB may work with nude since it has a hint of color to it. You may want to buy a few crystals, maybe even at Michael's, you can stick them on temporarily with Vaseline to get an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I finished these a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to posting them yet. I used Swarovski Astral Pink over a pink base. I feel like I need to do more wedges! I love how it sparkles in the sun! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## telesbrize

yakusoku.af said:


> I finished these a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to posting them yet. I used Swarovski Astral Pink over a pink base. I feel like I need to do more wedges! I love how it sparkles in the sun!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2244062
> 
> View attachment 2244064
> View attachment 2244065



Gorgeous! I LOVE strassed wedges. This color looks great!


----------



## LV&Evie

I have a pair of black velvet shoes that I think would be better strassed.  Any suggestions on color?  I would prefer not to paint them and just to strass directly on the velvet.  Unless its hard to strass velvet....has anyone strassed velvet before??

I really want to do volcano or something similar....


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> I finished these a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to posting them yet. I used Swarovski Astral Pink over a pink base. I feel like I need to do more wedges! I love how it sparkles in the sun!
> Thanks for letting me share!



they're awesome!  I love strassed wedges because there are so many crystals


----------



## bougainvillier

LV&Evie said:


> I have a pair of black velvet shoes that I think would be better strassed.  Any suggestions on color?  I would prefer not to paint them and just to strass directly on the velvet.  Unless its hard to strass velvet....has anyone strassed velvet before??
> 
> I really want to do volcano or something similar....



volcano will look the best against dark purple imo. it will also look nice on a magenta base. i havent really seen any on black base but i'd think velvet is fine to work with.


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> I have a pair of black velvet shoes that I think would be better strassed.  Any suggestions on color?  I would prefer not to paint them and just to strass directly on the velvet.  Unless its hard to strass velvet....has anyone strassed velvet before??
> 
> I really want to do volcano or something similar....



The shoes I strassed a few posts up were black patent. I didn't want to paint mine either, so I went ahead and did volcano straight on. I really like how they turned out. It really depends on what look you like; if you strass over purple or magenta, you'll get truer versions of those colors, and I've also seen volcano done over gold, which lends the shoe a "lighter" quality. Since mine were done straight on black, I get an overall darker shoe with kind of an interesting bluish-black tone in certain lights. Just depends on what look you're trying to achieve.


----------



## AestheticHubby

Hi guys I just joined the forum after lurking for quite a while. I just finished my first strass project for my wife on a pair of VP's. I'm going to post pics real soon. 

I just wanted to ask what's the best way to loosen up the shoe. We bought them in 38.5 as 39 was too big and now that the strassing is complete she is finding it very difficult to get her feet in these shoes. What's the best solution for this?

Thanks


----------



## telesbrize

AestheticHubby said:


> Hi guys I just joined the forum after lurking for quite a while. I just finished my first strass project for my wife on a pair of VP's. I'm going to post pics real soon.
> 
> I just wanted to ask what's the best way to loosen up the shoe. We bought them in 38.5 as 39 was too big and now that the strassing is complete she is finding it very difficult to get her feet in these shoes. What's the best solution for this?
> 
> Thanks



Have her put socks on, cram her feet in, and walk around the house. Not kidding. If you dampen the inside with rubbing alcohol, it will help (that's what cobblers use when they put them on stretchers).


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> I finished these a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to posting them yet. I used Swarovski Astral Pink over a pink base. I feel like I need to do more wedges! I love how it sparkles in the sun!
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are D.I.V.I.N.E!!!  So sparkly and pink :adore:


----------



## yakusoku.af

frick&frack said:


> they're awesome!  I love strassed wedges because there are so many crystals





rock_girl said:


> These are D.I.V.I.N.E!!!  So sparkly and pink :adore:






telesbrize said:


> Gorgeous! I LOVE strassed wedges. This color looks great!




thank you!
i've been wearing them out as much as i can! They look great in the sun!  I think my next project is gonna be another wedge.  I just need to make sure to order extra crystals.  I finished these with less than 30 crystals to spare!


----------



## Theren

It's been awhile but I started these before I moved up north. I finished one but in the move/marriage/move again thing.. I haven't had time to finish the other. Here is the beauty one that is done with Tanzanite AB. The colors these stones put out is incredible!


----------



## Theren

I as well I have a second project I started with crystal AB...


----------



## Lushi

Love love what u did with ur cl! I'm a beginner, would u mind teach me?


----------



## Lushi

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



Love what I did with ur cl, would u mind teach me , I'm a beginner..


----------



## rock_girl

Theren said:


> It's been awhile but I started these before I moved up north. I finished one but in the move/marriage/move again thing.. I haven't had time to finish the other. Here is the beauty one that is done with Tanzanite AB. The colors these stones put out is incredible!



Gorgeous!  I'd live to see photos in the sun...


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> It's been awhile but I started these before I moved up north. I finished one but in the move/marriage/move again thing.. I haven't had time to finish the other. Here is the beauty one that is done with Tanzanite AB. The colors these stones put out is incredible!





Theren said:


> I as well I have a second project I started with crystal AB...



your projects are looking great so far!  hope you get a chance to finish them.


----------



## Lushi

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Would u mind teach me ?


----------



## LV&Evie

Ladies, how do you prep the surfaces of your leather shoes before painting them?  I read an online blog that says to use rubbing alcohol on the leather before painting and I forgot this step....


----------



## Dangerus

this question is for Dirty (or anyone else with sole strassing experience):approx how many crystals were used to strass the soles of a pair of shoes? I know heel height varies but if you had to give a rough estimate..... Any help you can give is much appreciated


----------



## Theren

Thanks.. I have a special occasion I want to wear each one for...


----------



## telesbrize

Dangerus said:


> this question is for Dirty (or anyone else with sole strassing experience):approx how many crystals were used to strass the soles of a pair of shoes? I know heel height varies but if you had to give a rough estimate..... Any help you can give is much appreciated



I'd like in on this, too. Doing a pair of VPs so 120s.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Theren said:


> It's been awhile but I started these before I moved up north. I finished one but in the move/marriage/move again thing.. I haven't had time to finish the other. Here is the beauty one that is done with Tanzanite AB. The colors these stones put out is incredible!
> 
> View attachment 2246883
> 
> View attachment 2246884



Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Theren said:


> I as well I have a second project I started with crystal AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246885



Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## LV&Evie

Ok ladies, I have decided against Volcano for my shoes (I know, I am crazy).  What do you ladies think about Vitrail Medium (green peacock tones) or Blue Meridian (blue rainbow tones)??  I know blue meridian is also very popular but I am jonesing on the Vitrail Medium....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LV&Evie said:


> Ok ladies, I have decided against Volcano for my shoes (I know, I am crazy).  What do you ladies think about Vitrail Medium (green peacock tones) or Blue Meridian (blue rainbow tones)??  I know blue meridian is also very popular but I am jonesing on the Vitrail Medium....



I think green would be fresh and so beautiful!


----------



## LV&Evie

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think green would be fresh and so beautiful!


Yeah, I'm thinking that too.  Ok, its decided, Vitrail Medium it is!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

LV&Evie said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that too.  Ok, its decided, Vitrail Medium it is!


Vitrail Medium is a beautiful stone


----------



## illegallyblonde

Hi all, long time lurker in this thread and in awe of some of your beautiful creations.

I need some advice before I start my first DIY strass project.

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to strass a pair of lurex fabric heels? I have a pair of CL Filo heels - these: http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...lo-glitter-platform-pumps-reviews/reviews.htm

They are black with gold shot through the fabric, and I want to strass them for my wedding with silver crystals that I've already purchased from Dreamtime Creations. Before I start, will the crystals even stick to this kind of fabric? What steps should I take to prep them - do I need to sand them down? Does that also apply to the patent heel and platform? And I wanted to paint them silver or white before strassing - what brand of paint should I use, and does it need a primer or undercoat first because it is black fabric?

Sorry for all the questions, I've been trawling different sites all weekend for help and advice


----------



## illegallyblonde

illegallyblonde said:


> Hi all, long time lurker in this thread and in awe of some of your beautiful creations.
> 
> I need some advice before I start my first DIY strass project.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to strass a pair of lurex fabric heels? I have a pair of CL Filo heels - these: http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...lo-glitter-platform-pumps-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> They are black with gold shot through the fabric, and I want to strass them for my wedding with silver crystals that I've already purchased from Dreamtime Creations. Before I start, will the crystals even stick to this kind of fabric? What steps should I take to prep them - do I need to sand them down? Does that also apply to the patent heel and platform? And I wanted to paint them silver or white before strassing - what brand of paint should I use, and does it need a primer or undercoat first because it is black fabric?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I've been trawling different sites all weekend for help and advice


 

Bumping up - anyone...?


----------



## Lushi

theto said:


> Finally finished my first DIY!  Took a little longer than anticipated since I ran out of crystals a little after my "in-progress" pic earlier in the thread, but now I know for my next project
> 
> Volcano strass Elisas:



What type and color Swarovski did u use? Please please help!


----------



## Lushi

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2224973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lFinally completed (after 5 months) meridian blue strassed yousras !



Did u just used one color crystal? What size and color did u use for this?


----------



## Lushi

Christchrist said:


> I just had my nude patent piggy 120s turned into some amazing work!! I'm in love with the sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217627
> 
> Chime in dirtyaddiction. You're amazing



Was the shoe leather or fabric, I'm looking forward to crystal my shoe, but I don't know if if will work on leather or not? Help please,TIA!


----------



## Christchrist

Lushi said:


> Was the shoe leather or fabric, I'm looking forward to crystal my shoe, but I don't know if if will work on leather or not? Help please,TIA!



They were patent. She had to sand them down


----------



## LV&Evie

Well got my crystals in.  I bought some Meridian Blue, Vitrail Medium and some Preciosa Jet AB. I am absolutely head over heels in love with the Meridian Blue and the Preciosa Jet AB.  After I finish my Brian Atwood d'orsays in Crystal  (my honeymoon shoes), I'm going to buy a pair of Louboutins to do in Meridian Blue.  Those are going to be some HOT shoes!!

Funny story...I was working on my Brian Atwoods, and my new husband was watching and asking questions while I was gluing the crystals on, and then he says that he wants to learn how to do it so he can strass shoes for me!     He knows how much I love sparkly things!!  So sweet!


----------



## Chanieish

LV&Evie said:


> Well got my crystals in.  I bought some Meridian Blue, Vitrail Medium and some Preciosa Jet AB. I am absolutely head over heels in love with the Meridian Blue and the Preciosa Jet AB.  After I finish my Brian Atwood d'orsays in Crystal  (my honeymoon shoes), I'm going to buy a pair of Louboutins to do in Meridian Blue.  Those are going to be some HOT shoes!!
> 
> Funny story...I was working on my Brian Atwoods, and my new husband was watching and asking questions while I was gluing the crystals on, and then he says that he wants to learn how to do it so he can strass shoes for me!     He knows how much I love sparkly things!!  So sweet!



That is so adorable!!! Maybe you can have couples shoe strassing sessions in the future.


----------



## telesbrize

Just ordered my crystals for my "nude VP Strass" (rose gold shoes + Silk). 

Can't wait!

On another note... I need to fix a pair of original spikes. Any intel on where to buy a replacement spike? They are the original silver toned steel Rolling Spikes.


----------



## Eltana

Hi girls!

This is my first post here, after hours of reading and looking at all your fabulous projects!
I need your advice on a pair I just received. I got these neon pink Noeudette on eBay. Extremely bright color + metallic heel =  They were listed as used but in fact there are some black marks as you can see on the pictures. I was really annoyed because it was not described in the listing. My cobbler said that it is unfixable... 
That is why I am here today asking for you help. I do not want to sell these shoes. I was thinking on a DIY project but I am not sure what to do. I do not want something "too much".
In you opinion, what should I do with these beauties?

Thank you in advance! I am sure you will have amazing ideas!


----------



## telesbrize

Eltana said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> This is my first post here, after hours of reading and looking at all your fabulous projects!
> I need your advice on a pair I just received. I got these neon pink Noeudette on eBay. Extremely bright color + metallic heel =  They were listed as used but in fact there are some black marks as you can see on the pictures. I was really annoyed because it was not described in the listing. My cobbler said that it is unfixable...
> That is why I am here today asking for you help. I do not want to sell these shoes. I was thinking on a DIY project but I am not sure what to do. I do not want something "too much".
> In you opinion, what should I do with these beauties?
> 
> Thank you in advance! I am sure you will have amazing ideas!



You could Strass the heel


----------



## Eltana

telesbrize said:


> You could Strass the heel



Thank you! I was thinking of strassing too but I am not sure of the color. I took a look at the Swarovski color chart and I see 3 possibilities:
- trying to match neon pink with indian pink strass maybe,
- trying to match the gold heel with another color. I have seen topaz AB but it is difficult to know the exact color just by looking at the chart,
- strassing with a totally different color like chalk white, crystal or a shade of black.
What do you think?

I already have some crystal volcano for another non CL DIY project (strassing a black satin clutch) so I will give this color a try.


----------



## ellegreene

telesbrize said:


> You could Strass the heel



I second this! It wouldn't be a huge undertaking and I would look quite stunning when finished! I'd be tempted to go with a volcano strass! I literally gasp every time I see volcano strass work!


----------



## Eltana

ellegreene said:


> I second this! It wouldn't be a huge undertaking and I would look quite stunning when finished! I'd be tempted to go with a volcano strass! I literally gasp every time I see volcano strass work!



You are right, volcano strass are amazing! I just placed some strass on the heel and it looks good but I want something without the light green flash, just pink/magenta/yellow/gold. I will look closer to the color chart....

Another question, do you know which glue I have to use on patent leather? I read a lot of reviews on the e6000 both good and bad.


----------



## telesbrize

Finally got started on my VP Strass using "Silk" on Rose Gold. I've been wanting to do this forever! My concept is a sparkly nude shoe. I'll have to do a video, photos don't begin to do these justice. 

I bought a wax stick and it made life so much easier than the Q-tip & Vaseline tactic I used on the Yoyo's in my avatar. I made this progress in one sitting after putting Vibrams on myself.  

These are the ones I plan to Strass the sole on. Haven't bought those crystals yet. I'm sure I'll need more Silk and I'll order them at the same time.


----------



## telesbrize

Eltana said:


> Thank you! I was thinking of strassing too but I am not sure of the color. I took a look at the Swarovski color chart and I see 3 possibilities:
> - trying to match neon pink with indian pink strass maybe,
> - trying to match the gold heel with another color. I have seen topaz AB but it is difficult to know the exact color just by looking at the chart,
> - strassing with a totally different color like chalk white, crystal or a shade of black.
> What do you think?
> 
> I already have some crystal volcano for another non CL DIY project (strassing a black satin clutch) so I will give this color a try.



I like to work off the base color. Maybe Lt Siam AB (the AB makes it more pink) or Fuchia, Rose AB, or Indian Pink AB.


----------



## bougainvillier

telesbrize said:


> Finally got started on my VP Strass using "Silk" on Rose Gold. I've been wanting to do this forever! My concept is a sparkly nude shoe. I'll have to do a video, photos don't begin to do these justice.
> 
> I bought a wax stick and it made life so much easier than the Q-tip & Vaseline tactic I used on the Yoyo's in my avatar. I made this progress in one sitting after putting Vibrams on myself.
> 
> These are the ones I plan to Strass the sole on. Haven't bought those crystals yet. I'm sure I'll need more Silk and I'll order them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273705



Wow gorgeous. Keep us posted with your finished project!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> Finally got started on my VP Strass using "Silk" on Rose Gold. I've been wanting to do this forever! My concept is a sparkly nude shoe. I'll have to do a video, photos don't begin to do these justice.
> 
> I bought a wax stick and it made life so much easier than the Q-tip & Vaseline tactic I used on the Yoyo's in my avatar. I made this progress in one sitting after putting Vibrams on myself.
> 
> These are the ones I plan to Strass the sole on. Haven't bought those crystals yet. I'm sure I'll need more Silk and I'll order them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273705



Pretty!!   Also, I found that the crystal katana is super awesome for strassing.  Turned a chore into a fun relaxing project!    If you like the wax stick, you'd probably like the katana.  Best $20 I have spent yet.


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> Finally got started on my VP Strass using "Silk" on Rose Gold. I've been wanting to do this forever! My concept is a sparkly nude shoe. I'll have to do a video, photos don't begin to do these justice.
> 
> I bought a wax stick and it made life so much easier than the Q-tip & Vaseline tactic I used on the Yoyo's in my avatar. I made this progress in one sitting after putting Vibrams on myself.
> 
> These are the ones I plan to Strass the sole on. Haven't bought those crystals yet. I'm sure I'll need more Silk and I'll order them at the same time.



sounds like the shoes will be lovely, & your work is coming along well so far


----------



## theto

Eltana said:


> You are right, volcano strass are amazing! I just placed some strass on the heel and it looks good but I want something without the light green flash, just pink/magenta/yellow/gold. I will look closer to the color chart....
> 
> Another question, do you know which glue I have to use on patent leather? I read a lot of reviews on the e6000 both good and bad.



I used E6000 directly on patent (without sanding) and had no problems with crystals falling off at all.  Yes, the fumes are pretty strong, but if you put it in a syringe and work in a well-ventilated area or wear a mask of some sort, you should be okay.



telesbrize said:


> Finally got started on my VP Strass using "Silk" on Rose Gold. I've been wanting to do this forever! My concept is a sparkly nude shoe. I'll have to do a video, photos don't begin to do these justice.
> 
> I bought a wax stick and it made life so much easier than the Q-tip & Vaseline tactic I used on the Yoyo's in my avatar. I made this progress in one sitting after putting Vibrams on myself.
> 
> These are the ones I plan to Strass the sole on. Haven't bought those crystals yet. I'm sure I'll need more Silk and I'll order them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273705



Oh, super pretty!  Makes me want to strass something lighter next! 



LV&Evie said:


> Pretty!!   Also, I found that the crystal  katana is super awesome for strassing.  Turned a chore into a fun  relaxing project!    If you like the wax stick, you'd probably like the  katana.  Best $20 I have spent yet.



Agreed.  The katana seriously saved my life.  I don't know how other people use tweezers!


----------



## telesbrize

LV&Evie said:


> Pretty!!   Also, I found that the crystal katana is super awesome for strassing.  Turned a chore into a fun relaxing project!    If you like the wax stick, you'd probably like the katana.  Best $20 I have spent yet.



Thanks! I'll have to give that a try. I'm glad I invested in a color chart as well!


----------



## telesbrize

I took another stab at DIY Vibrams and found that cutting off the excess from the top makes this super easy. 

More here: http://remodelicious.com/a-second-go-at-resoling-christian-louboutin-pumps/


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

I'm not DIYing on any of my CLs just yet, but I am working on a DIY shoe display for my bedroom. Thanks to Pinterest I bought some wood crates and I'm going to make a book case for my shoes. I plan to stain the crates, purchase a few more and assemble them in a whimsical way.


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> I took another stab at DIY Vibrams and found that cutting off the excess from the top makes this super easy.
> 
> More here: http://remodelicious.com/a-second-go-at-resoling-christian-louboutin-pumps/
> View attachment 2275459
> View attachment 2275462
> View attachment 2275463



That is so so awesome!!  You are totally giving me confidence that I can resole some of my shoes.    Out of curiosity, what size vibrams do you use and where do you get them?


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> I took another stab at DIY Vibrams and found that cutting off the excess from the top makes this super easy.


^wow...impressive!




Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'm not DIYing on any of my CLs just yet, but I am working on a DIY shoe display for my bedroom. Thanks to Pinterest I bought some wood crates and I'm going to make a book case for my shoes. I plan to stain the crates, purchase a few more and assemble them in a whimsical way.


^looks like it will be cute


----------



## xboobielicousx

Whew!  I have been reading this thread nonstop for the last 3 days and am SO inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I think I am ready to take the plunge to strassing out my own pair...

My question is I really want a pair that is versatile to wear ...date night, weddings, holiday parties etc.  I think I want a rose gold or gold look to them...I have two pairs that I could strass...

1) nude leather declics
2) black leather VP - probably have to dye them a metallic color (maybe gold?) before strassing

which one do you guys think I should strass ?  Thanks for everyone's advice and input


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

frick&frack said:


> ^wow...impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks like it will be cute


Thanks!!


----------



## katran26

xboobielicousx said:


> Whew!  I have been reading this thread nonstop for the last 3 days and am SO inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I think I am ready to take the plunge to strassing out my own pair...
> 
> My question is I really want a pair that is versatile to wear ...date night, weddings, holiday parties etc.  I think I want a rose gold or gold look to them...I have two pairs that I could strass...
> 
> 1) nude leather declics
> 2) black leather VP - probably have to dye them a metallic color (maybe gold?) before strassing
> 
> which one do you guys think I should strass ?  Thanks for everyone's advice and input



I think the nude declics would be easier since that's a great base color that would work with nude/beige crystals...having to dye a black pair would be a bit more work


----------



## telesbrize

LV&Evie said:


> That is so so awesome!!  You are totally giving me confidence that I can resole some of my shoes.    Out of curiosity, what size vibrams do you use and where do you get them?



They are the 1mm half soles from eBay. The seller had a "buy 4, get 1 free" special.


----------



## telesbrize

xboobielicousx said:


> Whew!  I have been reading this thread nonstop for the last 3 days and am SO inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I think I am ready to take the plunge to strassing out my own pair...
> 
> My question is I really want a pair that is versatile to wear ...date night, weddings, holiday parties etc.  I think I want a rose gold or gold look to them...I have two pairs that I could strass...
> 
> 1) nude leather declics
> 2) black leather VP - probably have to dye them a metallic color (maybe gold?) before strassing
> 
> which one do you guys think I should strass ?  Thanks for everyone's advice and input



I'd do the nudes. You'll get better adhesion if you don't dye first and nude gives you a lot of options.


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> They are the 1mm half soles from eBay. The seller had a "buy 4, get 1 free" special.


Thanks!  Know exactly who that is, was looking at them last week.


----------



## katran26

xboobielicousx said:


> Whew!  I have been reading this thread nonstop for the last 3 days and am SO inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I think I am ready to take the plunge to strassing out my own pair...
> 
> My question is I really want a pair that is versatile to wear ...date night, weddings, holiday parties etc.  I think I want a rose gold or gold look to them...I have two pairs that I could strass...
> 
> 1) nude leather declics
> 2) black leather VP - probably have to dye them a metallic color (maybe gold?) before strassing
> 
> which one do you guys think I should strass ?  Thanks for everyone's advice and input



also, I would totally go for Jonquil if you do the nude 

http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-jonquil-ab.html


----------



## Eltana

telesbrize said:


> I like to work off the base color. Maybe Lt Siam AB (the AB makes it more pink) or Fuchia, Rose AB, or Indian Pink AB.



I just went to a local shop selling beads and Swarovski strass to look a the color chart IRL. None of the pink colors was the right shade to match the neon. But I found a matching color to the heel. I have attached pics, what do you guys think? It will be really sparkly and I already ordered crystals ranging from ss5 size to ss20.



theto said:


> I used E6000 directly on patent (without sanding) and had no problems with crystals falling off at all.  Yes, the fumes are pretty strong, but if you put it in a syringe and work in a well-ventilated area or wear a mask of some sort, you should be okay.



Thank you for your advice. I thought it is impossible to find E6000 here in France but I was fortunate to find it at the shop mentioned above! Now all I need is the crystals to arrive and then let the project begin! I am soooo excited!


----------



## bougainvillier

.


----------



## bougainvillier

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cobalt Declics finally done! I was afraid they'd turn out like those kind of crusty looking ones in someone has up on eBay, but they didn't. Phew!
> 
> As is almost always the case, they look far more beautiful in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes have been through a lot! I bought them on eBay in their original color Nude Kid; I dyed them White; then I dyed them Dark Blue and Strassed them in Cobalt.




Ah Jet now I know what your Declics ended up like. Still wondering about the original white dye? Was it Meltonian spray? Did you have issues with cracking? Thanks


----------



## LV&Evie

I know this is a CL thread but I wanted to show off my Brian Atwood strassed shoes that I finished last night.... These are for my honeymoon in one week!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Christchrist

Dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt Strass with the sole done in light Siam. She's amazing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These were magenta piggy 120


----------



## dirtyaddiction

christchrist said:


> dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt strass with the sole done in light siam. She's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282594
> 
> these were magenta piggy 120


----------



## LV&Evie

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt Strass with the sole done in light Siam. She's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282594
> 
> These were magenta piggy 120



Stunning, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Christchrist

LV&Evie said:


> I know this is a CL thread but I wanted to show off my Brian Atwood strassed shoes that I finished last night.... These are for my honeymoon in one week!  Thanks for letting me share!



They came out nice


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> I know this is a CL thread but I wanted to show off my Brian Atwood strassed shoes that I finished last night.... These are for my honeymoon in one week!  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful work!  Have a wonderful honeymoon!



Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt Strass with the sole done in light Siam. She's amazing These were magenta piggy 120



Another gorgeous pair, loving the cobalt!



yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.



They look beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## katran26

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283666
> View attachment 2283667
> View attachment 2283669
> View attachment 2283675



You did an AMAZING job!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LV&Evie said:


> I know this is a CL thread but I wanted to show off my Brian Atwood strassed shoes that I finished last night.... These are for my honeymoon in one week!  Thanks for letting me share!


^great color! enjoy your trip with these!




Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt Strass with the sole done in light Siam. She's amazing. These were magenta piggy 120


^STUNNING!!!


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.


^what a transformation!  love the color.


----------



## LV&Evie

Couple of questions for you ladies as I start to prepare my strategy for my next DIY Louboutin project...

1) How often do you wear your DIY strass shoes?  Special occasions only or more often?

2)  What style of crystal do you think look best on shoes...more eye-catching??  A regular colored crystal like ruby, emerald, fucshia or an AB or Special Effect stone?


----------



## telesbrize

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283666
> View attachment 2283667
> View attachment 2283669
> View attachment 2283675



This is amazing! I've always wanted to find a matching pair from the singles. What a dream! Love the color!


----------



## telesbrize

LV&Evie said:


> Couple of questions for you ladies as I start to prepare my strategy for my next DIY Louboutin project...
> 
> 1) How often do you wear your DIY strass shoes?  Special occasions only or more often?
> 
> 2)  What style of crystal do you think look best on shoes...more eye-catching??  A regular colored crystal like ruby, emerald, fucshia or an AB or Special Effect stone?



I think this is totally personal choice. I'm always up for a wild shoe, even with jeans & a tshirt taking my kids to dance or running t the grocery store. If you're more conservative, you may get less wear out of them. 

Similar for #2, personal choice. My first DIY was yellow (citrine AB) and they are beautiful, but don't go with everything. Now I'm doing a more neutral color. I love the fun colored Strass, though. It's a statement shoe no matter how you do it. 

They are SO sparkly in person. Check out YouTube for videos so you can see. Photos don't do this project justice!


----------



## yakusoku.af

telesbrize said:


> This is amazing! I've always wanted to find a matching pair from the singles. What a dream! Love the color!





frick&frack said:


> ^what a transformation!  love the color.





katran26 said:


> You did an AMAZING job!!!!





theto said:


> They look beautiful!  Great job!



thanks!
I'm already planning my next pair!
I was debating whether I want to strass the sole but I can always do it later when I get bored


----------



## yakusoku.af

LV&Evie said:


> Couple of questions for you ladies as I start to prepare my strategy for my next DIY Louboutin project...
> 
> 1) How often do you wear your DIY strass shoes?  Special occasions only or more often?
> 
> 2)  What style of crystal do you think look best on shoes...more eye-catching??  A regular colored crystal like ruby, emerald, fucshia or an AB or Special Effect stone?



1. a few times a week  i've been wearing the wedges I did almost every shopping outing because i love them so much! But I have 6 pairs to choose from so i can pick between flats, heels, or a wedge

2. i usually like crystal coated colors or metallics. i think volcano and meridian blue is amazing! I did shoes in both colors but its funny because i don't wear them as much as my astral pink wedges.  so i think you should pick the color you like and would wear the most instead of what might be more eye catching.


----------



## soleilbrun

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283666
> View attachment 2283667
> View attachment 2283669
> View attachment 2283675


 
Great job!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> I think this is totally personal choice. I'm always up for a wild shoe, even with jeans & a tshirt taking my kids to dance or running t the grocery store. If you're more conservative, you may get less wear out of them.
> 
> Similar for #2, personal choice. My first DIY was yellow (citrine AB) and they are beautiful, but don't go with everything. Now I'm doing a more neutral color. I love the fun colored Strass, though. It's a statement shoe no matter how you do it.
> 
> They are SO sparkly in person. Check out YouTube for videos so you can see. Photos don't do this project justice!




Yeah just trying to get a game plan together. In the next 3 months I want to get a pair of VPs and do them in either something FUN like Meridian Blue or Heliotrope, or go very subtle with maybe Silk.   In pics Silk appears to have that rainbow flash sparkle like Crystal does....    I love the super sparkle of Crystal, but I don't think I need TWO pairs of shoes in Crystal....    My Fuchsia Joli Noeuds (I strassed the bows) just don't have the same intensity of sparkle, so I'm scared of doing a basic color crystal for a whole shoe. I want them to be PAZOW-amazing not just "ok".


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.



AMAZING! You'd never know they were so different.  That color is very pretty, which crystal did you use?


----------



## yakusoku.af

soleilbrun said:


> Great job!





rock_girl said:


> AMAZING! You'd never know they were so different.  That color is very pretty, which crystal did you use?



thank you!
I used Swarovski blue zircon for the smaller stones.  The larger stones are Swarovski blue zircon glacier blue for extra sparkle.


----------



## telesbrize

Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.



great work so far!  RG is my favorite of the metallic colors.


----------



## Christchrist

telesbrize said:


> Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287177



How lovely


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> I took another stab at DIY Vibrams and found that cutting off the excess from the top makes this super easy.
> 
> More here: http://remodelicious.com/a-second-go-at-resoling-christian-louboutin-pumps/
> View attachment 2275459
> View attachment 2275462
> View attachment 2275463



You did an amazing job!!! I always wanted to do it but I'm so chicken crap. LOL What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction strikes again. Cobalt Strass with the sole done in light Siam. She's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282594
> 
> These were magenta piggy 120



Amazing!!! MOdel pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287177



YOu did an amazing job!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287177




Ooh, cant wait to see the completeed project!   Is the silk very sparkly?


----------



## theto

telesbrize said:


> Half way there! I have one shoe finished on my Silk Strass rose gold VPs.



Beautiful color, looking forward to seeing the finished pair!


----------



## telesbrize

The silk is very sparkly under lights. It's really hard to work on at night even with the lights dimmed because I can't see what I'm doing!

I'm using E6000 glue. 

I'll take modeling photos soon!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> The silk is very sparkly under lights. It's really hard to work on at night even with the lights dimmed because I can't see what I'm doing!
> 
> I'm using E6000 glue.
> 
> I'll take modeling photos soon!




Modeling photos would be great!  I'm considering Silk for my next DIY project too!


----------



## mzmir

yakusoku.af said:


> I just finished my latest project. They started as 2 different shoes! I found them on eBay as singles, just a half size off for a steal! I did a little DIY to make the seams look similar before painting. I'm pretty happy with the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283666
> View attachment 2283667
> View attachment 2283669
> View attachment 2283675



What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## yakusoku.af

mzmir said:


> What kind of paint did you use?



I use lumiere paint. I custom mixed the color to match the crystals better.


----------



## telesbrize

I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290629
> View attachment 2290630



Lovely!!


----------



## DariaD

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290629
> View attachment 2290630



Oh God, those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Christchrist

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290629
> View attachment 2290630



Wow! Pretty


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.



the crystals are extra sparkly in the low light though


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290629
> View attachment 2290630



Looking good!


----------



## katran26

telesbrize said:


> I'm seriously awful at these modeling photos and seem to only get to it at night with bad lighting, but here's my progress on the Rose Gold metallic VP with Silk Strass. One shoe is finished, about to start the second. I'm also strassing the soles on these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290629
> View attachment 2290630



You've done an AMAZING job so far! so beautiful


----------



## telesbrize

I need to order crystals... Anyone have any counts for strassing the sole?


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

I am interested in creating a potpourri highness. Any hints on spikes? I wear a 38.5, comfortably snug. Should I size up to accommodate the spikes? Also, anyone have an idea of a crystal count for daffodil?


----------



## telesbrize

MrsHoneycutt said:


> I am interested in creating a potpourri highness. Any hints on spikes? I wear a 38.5, comfortably snug. Should I size up to accommodate the spikes? Also, anyone have an idea of a crystal count for daffodil?



I need a replacement spike for a pair I have and have been looking on eBay. Spikes are hard to find.  I'll have a count for my VPs soon, it was about 12 gross 7ss, 11 gross 9ss, 9 gross 12ss, 7 gross 16ss, 6 gross 20ss.   I'd probably not do the 20ss if I did it again, but they could look nice on potpourris. I underestimate what I'll need then order what I'll need to finish later when I get to the end of the project. I'm nearly finished with my VPs and will post more on them shortly. 

If you punch-through for the spikes, you may want to size up a half size if they are already tight.  Someone was looking into glue-on a few pages ago.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

telesbrize said:


> I need a replacement spike for a pair I have and have been looking on eBay. Spikes are hard to find.  I'll have a count for my VPs soon, it was about 12 gross 7ss, 11 gross 9ss, 9 gross 12ss, 7 gross 16ss, 6 gross 20ss.   I'd probably not do the 20ss if I did it again, but they could look nice on potpourris. I underestimate what I'll need then order what I'll need to finish later when I get to the end of the project. I'm nearly finished with my VPs and will post more on them shortly.
> 
> If you punch-through for the spikes, you may want to size up a half size if they are already tight.  Someone was looking into glue-on a few pages ago.



Thank you! I'm stressing my daffodils with crystal ab, and I bought 10 gross of 6 different sizes, so hopefully that'll just about do it. I haven't started buying for the highness potpourri yet, but I'm looking. Having a hard time finding the gold ring crystals. Thinking about doing a pigalili as well. Starting with the daffodils though, because I'm not a patient woman! Would just buy the potpourri highness if I could find it in a 38.5! Should have struck while the iron was hot!


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2175143
> View attachment 2175145
> View attachment 2175146
> 
> Inspired from Zoe Bradley
> 
> These are my first DIY. I transformed the pigalle 100mm to the lucifer.



Love your DIY. Where did you get your spikes from?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ReeseVuitton said:


> Love your DIY. Where did you get your spikes from?



I got the spikes from ebay. They are the 7x6 mm no hole silver tone acrylic studs. Hope that helps/\.


----------



## LV&Evie

Ladies who have GLITTERED you CLs.... Do you find that the glitter sheds after multiple wearings or stays on pretty good?  I'm thinking about glittering my new (to me) silver very prives, but I dont want to deal with leaving a glitter trail wherever I go...


----------



## telesbrize

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got the spikes from ebay. They are the 7x6 mm no hole silver tone acrylic studs. Hope that helps/\.



Do you know if this is the size CL used? I need to replace one annoying missing spike on an older pair and haven't been able to find any locally.


----------



## Dangerus

I asked about strassing the sole too. No replies. If I do it soon, I'll let you know


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> Do you know if this is the size CL used? I need to replace one annoying missing spike on an older pair and haven't been able to find any locally.



I don't know if that is the actual size CL uses. It was a DIY project inspired by another TPF member.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

telesbrize said:


> Do you know if this is the size CL used? I need to replace one annoying missing spike on an older pair and haven't been able to find any locally.



So I did a DIY using these studs from eBay - and i also have a pair of CL Lucifers. The studs on eBay are just slightly larger. I did a ton of research and the eBay studs were the best i could find. Hope this helps!


----------



## telesbrize

Zoe Bradley said:


> So I did a DIY using these studs from eBay - and i also have a pair of CL Lucifers. The studs on eBay are just slightly larger. I did a ton of research and the eBay studs were the best i could find. Hope this helps!



Thanks! That's really helpful.


----------



## telesbrize

I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .


----------



## rock_girl

telesbrize said:


> I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .



Fabulous job, they turned out amazing!!!


----------



## Lushi

telesbrize said:


> I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307233
> View attachment 2307234
> View attachment 2307235
> View attachment 2307236
> View attachment 2307238
> View attachment 2307239
> View attachment 2307240
> View attachment 2307241
> View attachment 2307242
> View attachment 2307243



What type of crystal do you use?


----------



## telesbrize

Lushi said:


> What type of crystal do you use?



Swarovski


----------



## telesbrize

rock_girl said:


> Fabulous job, they turned out amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307233
> View attachment 2307234
> View attachment 2307235
> View attachment 2307236
> View attachment 2307238
> View attachment 2307239
> View attachment 2307240
> View attachment 2307241
> View attachment 2307242
> View attachment 2307243



They look great!!  Love the group family shot!!


----------



## LV&Evie

So I'm working on a non-CL strass project, on a pair of velvet d'orsay heels, and I have to say that strassing on velvet is the biggest PIA ever.  I hate it, absolutely hate it.  If I could do it over again, I would paint the velvet first to give me a smoother surface....except I wanted the velvet to show through a bit.   

However I'm working with Meridian Blue and that is making it all worthwhile...gorgeous color.  Even my DH finds it entrancing.


----------



## frick&frack

telesbrize said:


> I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .



LOOOVE the silk/RG VPs!!!  you did such a great job.


----------



## Christchrist

Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Perfect match to me envelope flap


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



STUNNING!!!  the crystal soles make them over the top fabulous!


----------



## telesbrize

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309798
> View attachment 2309799
> View attachment 2309800
> 
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



Love these! Doing my first strassed soles now. Really makes them special!


----------



## jmaemonte

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!



Those are insanely gorgeous!  Wow!


----------



## LV&Evie

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309798
> View attachment 2309799
> View attachment 2309800
> 
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



Those are absolutely stunnjing and amazing!!!!


----------



## theto

telesbrize said:


> I finished my Silk Strass Rose Gold VPs. Here they are along with my Volcano Strass Fifis (not DIY) & Citrine AB Yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with Lt Siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after I do crystal counts and a video .



Beautiful!  Great group shot too!



Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes! Perfect match to me envelope flap



Stunning!  They are TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

frick&frack said:


> STUNNING!!!  the crystal soles make them over the top fabulous!






telesbrize said:


> Love these! Doing my first strassed soles now. Really makes them special!






jmaemonte said:


> Those are insanely gorgeous!  Wow!






LV&Evie said:


> Those are absolutely stunnjing and amazing!!!!






theto said:


> Stunning!  They are TDF!


Thank you so much. She really knows what she is doing


----------



## telesbrize

I did a video of the Silk Strass on my blog: http://remodelicious.com/distracted-by-shiny-objects/

I also included my Citrine AB & Volcano Strass in a video.  There are tons of these on YouTube which was a lot of help for me to pick a color if anyone needs that help!


----------



## LV&Evie

telesbrize said:


> I did a video of the Silk Strass on my blog: http://remodelicious.com/distracted-by-shiny-objects/
> 
> I also included my Citrine AB & Volcano Strass in a video.  There are tons of these on YouTube which was a lot of help for me to pick a color if anyone needs that help!



Love the video!  I had to check it out, I'm obsessive about checking out strass shoe videos online.... They do help me with color choices!


----------



## platesndates

I just want to say.. I love this thread and have been reading every page and oogling every picture.. I'm so inspired to strass something.. I think I'm going to do a test run on some flats I don't care about until I get the hang of it to strass my cl... I'm a little nervous!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

telesbrize said:


> i finished my silk strass rose gold vps. Here they are along with my volcano strass fifis (not diy) & citrine ab yoyo's. I'm doing the soles with lt siam. I'll have these on my blog soon after i do crystal counts and a video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307233
> View attachment 2307234
> View attachment 2307235
> View attachment 2307236
> View attachment 2307238
> View attachment 2307239
> View attachment 2307240
> View attachment 2307241
> View attachment 2307242
> View attachment 2307243




perfection!!


----------



## LV&Evie

platesndates said:


> I just want to say.. I love this thread and have been reading every page and oogling every picture.. I'm so inspired to strass something.. I think I'm going to do a test run on some flats I don't care about until I get the hang of it to strass my cl... I'm a little nervous!



I highly recommend a test run or two on a less expensive pair, but I do recommend using a pair of shoes that you actually like and would wear... A) its a lot of work B) swarovski crystals are expensive and C) they are so pretty when you are done you will want to wear them all the time!     I love strassing, I find it very relaxing!  Good luck on your first attempt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309798
> View attachment 2309799
> View attachment 2309800
> 
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



Love Love Love!!!! I love how you had the bottom soles done!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309798
> View attachment 2309799
> View attachment 2309800
> 
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



Wowzers!!!!Words cannot express, these have to be my most fave pair I've seen on this site! I love blue and the bottom crystals are just a beauty. I wouldn't want to wear them out ever!


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> Perfect match to me envelope flap



Beautiful!  Another amazing job Dirty!!


----------



## LV&Evie

Any thoughts on doing a DIY Very Mix on a pair of VPs?   I love the WOW factor of the Very Mix but don't know if it would look "off" on a pair of VPs....


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> Any thoughts on doing a DIY Very Mix on a pair of VPs?   I love the WOW factor of the Very Mix but don't know if it would look "off" on a pair of VPs....



I had similar thoughts and ultimately am about to start a DIY Pot Pourri on a pair of Yolandas instead, just because I couldn't visualize Very Mix on a pair of VPs. However, I think it would look fine, and they'd be more comfy for sure.


----------



## LV&Evie

theto said:


> I had similar thoughts and ultimately am about to start a DIY Pot Pourri on a pair of Yolandas instead, just because I couldn't visualize Very Mix on a pair of VPs. However, I think it would look fine, and they'd be more comfy for sure.



The Yolandas would be a great choice for that, good idea!   Maybe I'll switch to just the regular spiked VPs since that is a Louboutin design and strass around the spikes....  

Cant wait to see your finished project!  What color are you going to do it in?  I'm thinking jet or jet hematite for mine....


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> The Yolandas would be a great choice for that, good idea!   Maybe I'll switch to just the regular spiked VPs since that is a Louboutin design and strass around the spikes....
> 
> Cant wait to see your finished project!  What color are you going to do it in?  I'm thinking jet or jet hematite for mine....



Ooh yeah, a spiked VP would be awesome, in either color! I think I'd go blind trying to strass jet though, lol. I'm a sucker for purple, so I'm going to do heliotrope with silver spikes. Still waiting on all the stuff to get here, ready to get started. Excited to see how yours come out too!


----------



## LV&Evie

theto said:


> Ooh yeah, a spiked VP would be awesome, in either color! I think I'd go blind trying to strass jet though, lol. I'm a sucker for purple, so I'm going to do heliotrope with silver spikes. Still waiting on all the stuff to get here, ready to get started. Excited to see how yours come out too!




Heliotrope with silver spikes??!  Those are going to be an incredible pair of shoes!!!

Will you be gluing your spikes on or punching holes for them?


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> Heliotrope with silver spikes??!  Those are going to be an incredible pair of shoes!!!
> 
> Will you be gluing your spikes on or punching holes for them?



I hope so!  I plan on gluing them on simply because I don't really have the patience or skill for punching holes.  I'm hoping it'll work out!


----------



## LV&Evie

theto said:


> I hope so!  I plan on gluing them on simply because I don't really have the patience or skill for punching holes.  I'm hoping it'll work out!



I'm with you on the gluing... I also figure that with gluing, if they fall off, I can reglue them on or change to regular strass...but with holes, if you dont like the spikes, you are stuck with holey shoes!


What is the difference between very mix and the pot pourrii btw?  Isnt it very much the same thing?


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> I'm with you on the gluing... I also figure that with gluing, if they fall off, I can reglue them on or change to regular strass...but with holes, if you dont like the spikes, you are stuck with holey shoes!
> 
> 
> What is the difference between very mix and the pot pourrii btw?  Isnt it very much the same thing?



Agreed.  I read back further in the thread about spikes falling off because of glue, but I'd rather just glue them back on that than worry about poking holes perfectly in the shoes.  Also, I'm pretty sure they are the same thing, i.e. spikes and strass.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Hanna_M said:


> Step one of my first ever DIY project is complete!!!
> 
> For reference, here are pics of the original shoes. You can't see all the marks on them but there were plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, dying was out of the question. However, a friend suggested acrylic spray paint ala model paint (he used to build and paint model cars etc).
> 
> Here is a during pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not perfect. The edging isn't spot on and you can see where I sprayed a single bit on the back of the left shoe! But they're being strassed so they're good enough for that.
> 
> Next step is to get them reheeled (black taps) and some vibrams put on. Need to order some red ones from the bay.
> 
> I've ordered the first lot of crystals, all Jet.
> 
> SS6 x 1440
> SS8 x 1440
> SS10 x 1440
> SS12 x 1440
> SS16 x 100
> 
> I went for 100 only of the SS16 as I couldn't see myself using a full 1440 of them but will have to see how I get on. In honesty I've no real clue about how many I should have ordered of each but I've read that each shoe can be 3000-6000 crystals and there is a lot of shoe here (Alti 160s in size 40)!
> 
> Can't wait to get started.


What was the brand of the acrylic spray paint you used if you don't mind me asking. Thank you


----------



## LV&Evie

Oh god, I'm in trouble now....got my new shipment of crystals in, and have head over heels fallen for Fuchsia AB and Light Siam AB....    

Now I need two more pairs of Loubis.... 

When will this obsession end??


----------



## yakusoku.af

LV&Evie said:


> Oh god, I'm in trouble now....got my new shipment of crystals in, and have head over heels fallen for Fuchsia AB and Light Siam AB....
> 
> Now I need two more pairs of Loubis....
> 
> When will this obsession end??



Never! I'm on my 7th pair &#128513; I look at Loubis and think wow they would look great strassed in (insert any color here)! 
It just gets worse with time! I look in my closet and always pick a strassed shoe over a regular one.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

theto said:


> Agreed.  I read back further in the thread about spikes falling off because of glue, but I'd rather just glue them back on that than worry about poking holes perfectly in the shoes.  Also, I'm pretty sure they are the same thing, i.e. spikes and strass.


 
FYI - I did a DIY pair of Lucifers and most of my spikes have actually stayed intact! I've only had to glue two spikes back on. But mostly my fault for being clumsy and hitting my heel hard against my chair at work. Otherwise the adhesion feels pretty strong. And gluing them back on was super easy. 

I did a lot of research on punching holes to screw the spikes in but decided it was better to glue - and I'm really happy with my decision


----------



## theto

Zoe Bradley said:


> FYI - I did a DIY pair of Lucifers and most of my spikes have actually stayed intact! I've only had to glue two spikes back on. But mostly my fault for being clumsy and hitting my heel hard against my chair at work. Otherwise the adhesion feels pretty strong. And gluing them back on was super easy.
> 
> I did a lot of research on punching holes to screw the spikes in but decided it was better to glue - and I'm really happy with my decision



Thanks for letting me know! I'm glad they wear well!


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> Oh god, I'm in trouble now....got my new shipment of crystals in, and have head over heels fallen for Fuchsia AB and Light Siam AB....
> 
> Now I need two more pairs of Loubis....
> 
> When will this obsession end??






yakusoku.af said:


> Never! I'm on my 7th pair &#128513; I look at Loubis and think wow they would look great strassed in (insert any color here)!
> It just gets worse with time! I look in my closet and always pick a strassed shoe over a regular one.



You guys are so funny. I feel like I was exhausted for a really long time after my first project, and I swore that I wouldn't do anymore, at least for a loooong time. Then I found the right shoe for the right price and off I go again! eBay seems to be my inspiration, ha.


----------



## LV&Evie

theto said:


> You guys are so funny. I feel like I was exhausted for a really long time after my first project, and I swore that I wouldn't do anymore, at least for a loooong time. Then I found the right shoe for the right price and off I go again! eBay seems to be my inspiration, ha.



I love strassing, I find it very relaxing...  And thus my hunt (obesssion) with finding the next perfect pair for DIY on ebay continues.


----------



## Missy1726

Wow all of these are so beautiful!


----------



## Wilsom04

Hi ladies, I need to strass my daughters shoes for homecoming in 2 weeks. Who do you use on ebay for ordering? I would rather be recommended somewhere than just pick any one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wilsom04 said:


> Hi ladies, I need to strass my daughters shoes for homecoming in 2 weeks. Who do you use on ebay for ordering? I would rather be recommended somewhere than just pick any one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I can't speak for anyone else here but I don't order crystals on eBay. I order from dreamtime creations. I think you might be cutting it close if you need them in 2 weeks. It might take a week to get crystals. I would order more so you don't have to wait for crystals if you run out.


----------



## Christchrist

Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.


----------



## jmaemonte

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.


Gorgeous!!  There's no place like home.


----------



## frick&frack

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.



they're fabulous!  dirtyaddiction does amazing work.


----------



## Christchrist

In obsessed with her work


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762


Beautiful!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



LOLLL!!! If i knew you were gonna repost I would have cleaned my table a little hahaha


----------



## Wilsom04

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



If Dorothy wore these shoes, she would have had people lined up to make sure she got home! Fab-U-Lous!!!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



Speechless!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Speechless!



The girl is amazing


----------



## cdinh87

Dreamtime Creations is now having a sale. 20% off Swarovski 2028s... Use code "SAVE20". Sale ends 9/30/13

Here's a link to the email I received http://dreamtimecreations.createsen...C08FA60E87A5/4336825B275EFAC80367819F23434F99


----------



## katran26

christchrist said:


> urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction i have ever ever experienced  !!  Hello dorothy! Red siam swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



beautiful!!!


----------



## Jongunawan

Christchrist said:


> The girl is amazing


wow!


----------



## NicoleLV

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



Those are A-MAZ-ING!!


----------



## Missy1726

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



O M G!!!! I'm obssssseeesssssssed!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762



Those are gorgeous! How much do they charge to strass the heels for you?


----------



## BrooksBags

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I had a few questions for you professional strass-ers! 

I just recently ordered some Meridian Blue stones, some e6000, a crystal katana, and some lumiere paint. Is there any supplies that you all recommend, that perhaps I do not have? Is there a particular size stone to use in various places of the shoe? Any particular pattern for stone placement? I am incredibly nervous about strassing my first pair of shoes! 

Any advice that you wonderful people can provide is greatly, greatly appreciated!


----------



## lou-b-lou

Hi, I've just spent the last two days reading through this thread and looking through all the amazing shoes and am now after a little advice.

I have bought myself a pair of Trash 299 which are in need of a bit of a refresh / revamp.  They are the ones with the zebra print suede heel and gold patent (i think it's patent) platform.  The heels are looking a bit dirty and the platform is a bit marked and scrapped.  I'm thinking of strassing the heel and the platform with jet crystals.  From reading through the thread, i'm going to need to change both areas to a black base. 

 What would be the best dye / paint to use on each area?

Many thanks


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi all, I've purchased a pair of CL's that I want to try to strass.  I have trawled through the internet but I am struggling to find a UK supplier for Swarovski crystals.  It seems some stock specific sizes, but not all sizes that are needed to complete the project, so that means ordering from multiple suppliers.  Any of my UK friends found a good UK supplier?  Thanks


----------



## lou-b-lou

chanelprincess said:


> Hi all, I've purchased a pair of CL's that I want to try to strass.  I have trawled through the internet but I am struggling to find a UK supplier for Swarovski crystals.  It seems some stock specific sizes, but not all sizes that are needed to complete the project, so that means ordering from multiple suppliers.  Any of my UK friends found a good UK supplier?  Thanks



I'm in the UK and have ordered mine from Dreamtime Creations.  They ship to the UK and the shipping cost wasn't too high.  I've also ordered from Beads and Crystals in the UK who were really good but more expensive than Dreamtime.


----------



## BrooksBags

Has anyone ever had their crystals turn GRAY!?!? I have Meridian Blue crystals that keep turning gray on a shoe I did. I replaced the gray ones, and some are gray AGAIN!

Any idea what could be causing this???


----------



## sally.m

chanelprincess said:


> Hi all, I've purchased a pair of CL's that I want to try to strass.  I have trawled through the internet but I am struggling to find a UK supplier for Swarovski crystals.  It seems some stock specific sizes, but not all sizes that are needed to complete the project, so that means ordering from multiple suppliers.  Any of my UK friends found a good UK supplier?  Thanks



I used 'Scatter Crystals' and placed several orders with them all with no problems x


----------



## sally.m

Christchrist said:


> Dirty addiction is amazing!! Oh my little urban bling masta. Thank you for my lovely shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309798
> View attachment 2309799
> View attachment 2309800
> 
> Perfect match to me envelope flap




Oh My, They are spectacular!


----------



## sally.m

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'm not DIYing on any of my CLs just yet, but I am working on a DIY shoe display for my bedroom. Thanks to Pinterest I bought some wood crates and I'm going to make a book case for my shoes. I plan to stain the crates, purchase a few more and assemble them in a whimsical way.



Cool idea, Show us when you are all done!


----------



## Tarhls

Ladies you are beyond talented. Absolutely amazing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BrooksBags

How many of each size should I use on a shoe similar in size to a Pigalle? I planned to use 5, 7, 9, 12 and 16ss stones... ANY advice is appreciated!!


----------



## katelovesshoes

sally.m said:


> I used 'Scatter Crystals' and placed several orders with them all with no problems x



Me too I've used them lots for shoes and through my work too for a few years and never had a problem. You can order glue and syringes etc from them too and they have really quick delivery - if you order before 2pm they send them out same day and usually arrive next day :0) Good luck! Just finished a pair I want to post here asap :0)


----------



## nancypants

Christchrist said:


> Urbanbling is the best dirtyaddiction I have ever EVER experienced  !!  Hello Dorothy! Red Siam Swarovski.  These were violet suede.
> View attachment 2336762




zomg. wow.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hey ladies! I'm finally going to try my hand at stressing after seeing so many of your gorgeous successful pictures! I bought a pair of shoes off ebay and now I'm trying to figure out what crystal color to use. I want something subtle esp if I mess up hehe I was looking at Jet and Cosmo Jet. They look pretty much the same to me. Can anyone compare the two for me? Thank you!

Jet 

Cosmo Jet


----------



## yakusoku.af

My latest project! 
They started as velvet graffiti pigalles


----------



## Tarhls

yakusoku.af said:


> My latest project!
> They started as velvet graffiti pigalles
> 
> View attachment 2395240
> View attachment 2395241




Fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> My latest project!
> They started as velvet graffiti pigalles



they're beautiful!


----------



## jmaemonte

yakusoku.af said:


> My latest project!
> They started as velvet graffiti pigalles



They look amazing!  Great job!


----------



## teachgirl789

yakusoku.af said:


> My latest project!
> They started as velvet graffiti pigalles
> 
> View attachment 2395240
> View attachment 2395241



Wow! What a beautiful transformation, just lovely!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Tarhls said:


> Fantastic!





frick&frack said:


> they're beautiful!





jmaemonte said:


> They look amazing!  Great job!





teachgirl789 said:


> Wow! What a beautiful transformation, just lovely!



thank you!
can't wait to decide what shoes i want to do next!


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> My latest project!
> They started as velvet graffiti pigalles



They are lovely!


----------



## yakusoku.af

rock_girl said:


> They are lovely!



thank you!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress! 

I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these! 

(Oh they were originally hunter green suede)


----------



## BoriquaNina

BrooksBags said:


> Has anyone ever had their crystals turn GRAY!?!? I have Meridian Blue crystals that keep turning gray on a shoe I did. I replaced the gray ones, and some are gray AGAIN!
> 
> Any idea what could be causing this???


It could be that the crystal is getting scratched? If the crystals rub together they can discolor a bit. Otherwise it's possible they are turning grey because of the glue you used. Different glues react differently to the foil on the back of the crystals.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)




Gorgeous! Meridian blue is on of my favs! My first strassed pair were meridian blue ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)


the color shift is stunning!  great work.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies! I'm planning on wearing these for my birthday next month! Meridian is probably my all time favorite color. 

I'm working on a pair in the new Daffodile multi color strass (volcano & blue tones) that was just released for someone else with a matching Chanel bag and can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)



They are stunning!


----------



## mojo92

Everytime I come to this thread I just start gazing longingly at all of the beautiful creations you talented ladies have made!! This thread has me itching to do a project now...your projects are positively inspiring and so beautiful!!


----------



## martinaa

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)



Great! I love the color!!


----------



## millux

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)



I am in absolute AWE of these!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies: Im about to do my first DIY project on a pair of flats and have no clue where to start. Ive looked back in this thread and the original and found that I should use "GEM TAC" glue and also found a website referenced on here: danceshopper.com? Any input would be much appreciated!


There are so many different types of rhinestones to buy I have no clue which ones I need to strass in gold like sarah Jessica parkers Pigalles in Sex and the city? I know I need flat back but there are so many different shapes?


Also the various sizes I will need to achieve the same look?


Thank you ladies for this wonderful thread and all the help!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping to finish them by the end of this week! They're ITCHING to be worn and I think my DBF is tired of seeing me put one on and squeal. LOL


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my work in progress!
> 
> I'm SOOOO in love! I've strassed almost 200 pairs of shoes now and nothing has made my heart pitter patter like these!
> 
> (Oh they were originally hunter green suede)



wow. this is so pretty. Did you straws them yourself? How much did you spent on all these crystals?? Do you do them for yourself or you do for other people as well. It so pretty. I though about getting sth stressed too. Since the original version with strass is so hard to swallow.


----------



## BoriquaNina

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> wow. this is so pretty. Did you straws them yourself? How much did you spent on all these crystals?? Do you do them for yourself or you do for other people as well. It so pretty. I though about getting sth stressed too. Since the original version with strass is so hard to swallow.


Thank you! I've strassed tons for other people but these beauties are mine!


----------



## mojo92

Hi ladies! To begin: I've been lusting after the Isoldes for the better  part of 7 months. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any pop up on eBay in my  size, and truth be told, the price (even for eBay) is daunting enough  to give me pause-investing 2K+ in a pair I probably won't be able to  wear on a regular basis, while utterly tempting, probably isn't the most  fiscally sensible move for me at the moment... 

Anyway...I had an idea! Perhaps taking a pair of Highness, adding the straps, and strassing/studding them myself? 

Like any girl of the technological age, I first took to Pixelmator (I'm  not quite adept enough with Photoshop) to plan my creation (cue  momentary Frankenstein filter). 

The result? I actually think the Highness would look amazing with the Isolde embellishments!





Please  excuse the edges of some of the spikes, I didn't do it 'perfectly',  just wanted to see what it would look like roughly without the open  sides of the Isoldes. I also added some extra studs up the side to give  it a bit of a Lady Clou feel, which now that I'm seeing it, I kind of  like.

Opinions? Can it be done? I wanted to take the CL board and  hear if any expert DIY loving CL ladies had to add!! I already  contacted one of the official CL endorsed cobblers to inquire about the  straps and after reviewing the pics, they confirmed that they can create  the straps on both the foot and the ankle, so that just leaves me with  1) tracking down the correct sized studs and color/size of Swarovski  crystals and 2) figuring out how to do the strass panel precisely  without the sewn 'platform' that the Isoldes have. I actually took the  sewing out for the above mock up, which shows better how they'll look  just flush 'flat' against the patent...I also have to find a way to glue  the studs on as the prongs would just ruin them... 

I've  obviously put a lot of obsessive thought into the creation of these  haha! Thankfully though, I think you ladies can understand being OCD  when it comes to our beloved CLs!


----------



## millux

I have no input but..... Wow! That's really cool, Mojo!


----------



## mojo92

Thank you! In the Highness I'm working with, the 'lip' will be black not red, and I just have to figure out if the crystals are set on a glitter base, or just directly on the patent. The more I look at it, the more I think there is an under layer of silver glitter beneath the crystals. If anyone reading has Isoldes, a confirmation of this would be great!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

mojo92 said:


> Thank you! In the Highness I'm working with, the 'lip' will be black not red, and I just have to figure out if the crystals are set on a glitter base, or just directly on the patent. The more I look at it, the more I think there is an under layer of silver glitter beneath the crystals. If anyone reading has Isoldes, a confirmation of this would be great!!



I think you can easily do it. Let me help address some of the concerns you are having.

The strass is over glitter.
They sell "Spikes" that are flatbacks (like crystal rhinestones). You can glue them on or hot fix them (they have a glue on back that you just need to heat up with a tool. Look at a rhinestone supplier or bead store.
The crystal color is Jet Hematite.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mojo92

BoriquaNina said:


> I think you can easily do it. Let me help address some of the concerns you are having.
> 
> The strass is over glitter.
> They sell "Spikes" that are flatbacks (like crystal rhinestones). You can glue them on or hot fix them (they have a glue on back that you just need to heat up with a tool. Look at a rhinestone supplier or bead store.
> The crystal color is Jet Hematite.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks so much BoriquaNina-that helps a lot!! I will keep you guys updated on the progress  In terms of crystal size, what size would be best for this project? I really appreciate your input and advice!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

mojo92 said:


> Thanks so much BoriquaNina-that helps a lot!! I will keep you guys updated on the progress  In terms of crystal size, what size would be best for this project? I really appreciate your input and advice!!!




I'm not sure what sizes they used but here's how my ballet flats turned out when I used jet hematite in 5ss, 7ss, and 10ss.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yakusoku.af said:


> I'm not sure what sizes they used but here's how my ballet flats turned out when I used jet hematite in 5ss, 7ss, and 10ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407660
> View attachment 2407661



They are gorgeous!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!!




Thanks!


----------



## mojo92

yakusoku.af said:


> I'm not sure what sizes they used but here's how my ballet flats turned out when I used jet hematite in 5ss, 7ss, and 10ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407660
> View attachment 2407661


Thank you!! Those look beautiful and that helps a lot!


----------



## yakusoku.af

mojo92 said:


> Thank you!! Those look beautiful and that helps a lot!



thanks! i think since its not a big area, a mix of smaller crystals will look nice.  you don't need to mix in the 16ss or 20ss if you don't want to.


----------



## cdworkin

Favorite blue?  Just purchased a blue satin purse with black lace... Thoughts?


----------



## Redsoleshines

Hey ladies, I'm planning to recreate a pair of Decora. I really love these and missed them out. I would prefer to send them to be done for a proffesional but I'm from Europe and if I send the package to USA, I will have to pay a lot of money in taxes and dutties. My first problem is how to find the pieces that I need and what size. I know I need round, triangle, rectangle and square pieces but I can find any website with these shapes. Can anyone help me? thanks in advance


----------



## cdworkin

Let's see if I can post pic of purse: 
a2.zassets.com/images/z/1/7/1/3/8/8/1713885-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg

Can't get it on iPhone... Will try mac


----------



## cdworkin

third times the charm?: cdn1.ebags.com/is/image/im8/228858_2_1?resmode=4&op_usm=1,1,1,&qlt=95,1&hei=315&wid=315&align=0,1


----------



## cdworkin

http://www.zappos.com/images/z/1/7/1/3/8/8/1713885-1-4x.jpg


----------



## cdworkin

Yay!  So options r as follows:
1) remove lace do all over strass in a fun ab blue color
2) keep lace, strass over more black areas with jet ab, or just jet

Thoughts, opinions, ideas, diatribes


----------



## cdworkin

I love the simplicity of this one


----------



## cdworkin

But then I also love the elegance of crystals over lace


----------



## Louboutinista

This is my first post on the Purse Forum! FINALLY 

So... this is my original Fifi ring strass 100. As you can see, with the original ring strass, there are a lot of empty spaces between the stones, I'm thinking about filling the empty spaces with AB 2058 flatbacks to up the bling factor even more! What do you ladies think? Would the two different stones go well together? I've ordered ss5, ss7 and some ss9 - mostly small ones. But if you guys are absolutely adverse to the idea I can always use the crystals on another pair of shoes 

Thanks!


----------



## millux

I think that would look amazing, louboutinista!


----------



## Louboutinista

millux said:


> I think that would look amazing, louboutinista!



Thanks Millux! I also have this idea for my next strassing project: "Volcano" stone for these purple glitter Helmour's. Good idea? Or should I go for another stone? Is it possible to strass over the glitter without sanding it down first?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ULTRAprettygrl

Question, I want to strass my No Prive CLs. The shoe is satin. I want a glitter base for Crystal AB. Should I just dye them silver and use the crystal AB for effect, or... HELP!

TIA!


----------



## Redsoleshines

Has anyone noticed there is a great discount (25% off) in all orders this Friday?


----------



## loveglitzer

Louboutinista said:


> This is my first post on the Purse Forum! FINALLY
> 
> So... this is my original Fifi ring strass 100. As you can see, with the original ring strass, there are a lot of empty spaces between the stones, I'm thinking about filling the empty spaces with AB 2058 flatbacks to up the bling factor even more! What do you ladies think? Would the two different stones go well together? I've ordered ss5, ss7 and some ss9 - mostly small ones. But if you guys are absolutely adverse to the idea I can always use the crystals on another pair of shoes
> 
> Thanks!


may I say, that those don´t look like authentic Louboutins ... even if they say so. *sorry!*


----------



## kjbags

loveglitzer said:


> may I say, that those don´t look like authentic Louboutins ... even if they say so. *sorry!*



Huh?
Those are most definitely authentic


----------



## mojo92

Hi ladies-i still haven't yet embarked on my Isolde DIY as I'm still waiting for my Highness to come in the mail, but I was considering also attempgin to do a Pigalili style DIY on a pair of So Kate! Here is the photo-shop example for that one-opinions? The only issue I can think of is finding the right size spikes because I know the ones CL uses are difficult to find (the small spikes). Opinions are appreciated!! I just love the volcano crystals!


----------



## BoriquaNina

mojo92 said:


> Thanks so much BoriquaNina-that helps a lot!! I will keep you guys updated on the progress  In terms of crystal size, what size would be best for this project? I really appreciate your input and advice!!!



I believe CL uses SS6-SS20 on his strass. Personally I would use SS5-SS16 on this creation.

Best of luck!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Redsoleshines

mojo92 said:


> Hi ladies-i still haven't yet embarked on my Isolde DIY as I'm still waiting for my Highness to come in the mail, but I was considering also attempgin to do a Pigalili style DIY on a pair of So Kate! Here is the photo-shop example for that one-opinions? The only issue I can think of is finding the right size spikes because I know the ones CL uses are difficult to find (the small spikes). Opinions are appreciated!! I just love the volcano crystals!



These look so great! Good luck!


----------



## loveglitzer

kjbags said:


> Huh?
> Those are most definitely authentic


Really? Gosh - sorry, the interior looked strange - but that seams to be the picture. Please forgive me


----------



## mojo92

Thank you for the help BoutiqueNina! I should be starting soon as they just arrived today *whoohoo*!! Thanks also RedSoleShines-I was pretty meticilous about the digital version, hopefully the real life version will look as nice! I can't believe I'm saying this before I've even sunk my teeth into the first 2, but I have been wanting to do a DIY version of the Lucifer or Lady Clou...does anyone know if The Leather Spa might be able to custom create the bows and add studs on top?


----------



## Mariqueen

So after going through about 200 pages of this thread, I'm definitely interested in doing a pair of Dafs, how many crystals do you think I'd need for them? 

And I'm considering doing a trial run on a pair of Dejavus by Steve Madden since they are very similar in shape and size to the Dafs but obviously way less in price and since it would be my first time, I'd be so upset if I somehow messed up my real shoes


----------



## AEGIS

Mariqueen said:


> So after going through about 200 pages of this thread, I'm definitely interested in doing a pair of Dafs, how many crystals do you think I'd need for them?
> 
> And I'm considering doing a trial run on a pair of Dejavus by Steve Madden since they are very similar in shape and size to the Dafs but obviously way less in price and since it would be my first time, I'd be so upset if I somehow messed up my real shoes




you crystals would cost a lot more than your shoe.  If you don't mind that, good luck


----------



## yakusoku.af

AEGIS said:


> you crystals would cost a lot more than your shoe.  If you don't mind that, good luck




I agree. I've never done a Daf but I'm sure it would be at least $500 worth of crystals.


----------



## Mariqueen

AEGIS said:


> you crystals would cost a lot more than your shoe.  If you don't mind that, good luck





yakusoku.af said:


> I agree. I've never done a Daf but I'm sure it would be at least $500 worth of crystals.



I figured it would be, but I wouldn't buy them all at once in case I screwed it up and then was left with $500 worth of crystals haha but I mean messing up on $100 pair of shoes is a lot better than ruining a $1000 pair of shoes


----------



## Mariqueen

Can you not edit posts you've already posted? Anyways, I'm currently watching/bidding on a couple pair of beat up Loubs to practice on instead. I know when I'm done, I'd want them to have the glorious red bottoms


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Mariqueen said:


> I figured it would be, but I wouldn't buy them all at once in case I screwed it up and then was left with $500 worth of crystals haha but I mean messing up on $100 pair of shoes is a lot better than ruining a $1000 pair of shoes



Maybe use a cheaper brand like Preciosa for your trial


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mojo92 said:


> Hi ladies! To begin: I've been lusting after the Isoldes for the better  part of 7 months. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any pop up on eBay in my  size, and truth be told, the price (even for eBay) is daunting enough  to give me pause-investing 2K+ in a pair I probably won't be able to  wear on a regular basis, while utterly tempting, probably isn't the most  fiscally sensible move for me at the moment...
> 
> Anyway...I had an idea! Perhaps taking a pair of Highness, adding the straps, and strassing/studding them myself?
> 
> Like any girl of the technological age, I first took to Pixelmator (I'm  not quite adept enough with Photoshop) to plan my creation (cue  momentary Frankenstein filter).
> 
> The result? I actually think the Highness would look amazing with the Isolde embellishments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please  excuse the edges of some of the spikes, I didn't do it 'perfectly',  just wanted to see what it would look like roughly without the open  sides of the Isoldes. I also added some extra studs up the side to give  it a bit of a Lady Clou feel, which now that I'm seeing it, I kind of  like.
> 
> Opinions? Can it be done? I wanted to take the CL board and  hear if any expert DIY loving CL ladies had to add!! I already  contacted one of the official CL endorsed cobblers to inquire about the  straps and after reviewing the pics, they confirmed that they can create  the straps on both the foot and the ankle, so that just leaves me with  1) tracking down the correct sized studs and color/size of Swarovski  crystals and 2) figuring out how to do the strass panel precisely  without the sewn 'platform' that the Isoldes have. I actually took the  sewing out for the above mock up, which shows better how they'll look  just flush 'flat' against the patent...I also have to find a way to glue  the studs on as the prongs would just ruin them...
> 
> I've  obviously put a lot of obsessive thought into the creation of these  haha! Thankfully though, I think you ladies can understand being OCD  when it comes to our beloved CLs!



OMGGG I can't wait to see the final outcome! I had a pair of Isoldes, the strass panel was sunk in and over a glitter base


----------



## lovelymelon

Hanna_M said:


> Step one of my first ever DIY project is complete!!!
> 
> For reference, here are pics of the original shoes. You can't see all the marks on them but there were plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, dying was out of the question. However, a friend suggested acrylic spray paint ala model paint (he used to build and paint model cars etc).
> 
> Here is a during pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not perfect. The edging isn't spot on and you can see where I sprayed a single bit on the back of the left shoe! But they're being strassed so they're good enough for that.
> 
> Next step is to get them reheeled (black taps) and some vibrams put on. Need to order some red ones from the bay.
> 
> I've ordered the first lot of crystals, all Jet.
> 
> SS6 x 1440
> SS8 x 1440
> SS10 x 1440
> SS12 x 1440
> SS16 x 100
> 
> I went for 100 only of the SS16 as I couldn't see myself using a full 1440 of them but will have to see how I get on. In honesty I've no real clue about how many I should have ordered of each but I've read that each shoe can be 3000-6000 crystals and there is a lot of shoe here (Alti 160s in size 40)!
> 
> Can't wait to get started.



so stunning&#65281;


----------



## crystalhowlett

25% off code. 2028


----------



## crystalhowlett

lovelymelon said:


> so stunning&#65281;




I would order some 20ss as well 100 or so. They will be amazing. Great dye work.


----------



## seventy7

louis jr rouge strassed in siam.


----------



## rock_girl

seventy7 said:


> louis jr rouge strassed in siam.




Those are killer!  I love the subtlety of the Siam.


----------



## seventy7

Louis Jr spike strassed in Light Silk


----------



## jmaemonte

seventy7 said:


> louis jr rouge strassed in siam.





seventy7 said:


> Louis Jr spike strassed in Light Silk



OMG!

I am in love with these!


----------



## syzglamour

seventy7 said:


> Louis Jr spike strassed in Light Silk



 now here's a reason to buy some sneakers! gorgeous!!


----------



## seventy7

Dandy strassed in Jet


----------



## crystalhowlett

seventy7 said:


> Dandy strassed in Jet




Amazing work!!!  On all 3. The sneakers r great and these are fantastic. 

Have you thought of strassing a rollerboy/rolling spikes??? 

I have been thinking about It but idk if it would look good.


----------



## Bsmadd01

So I have been wanting to Strass for a long time but with school and moving all over the country haven't had time. I get two weeks off for Christmas and would like to do these gold flats because the are scuffed up. I think I want to keep them just gold. Do any of ladies have advice as to what color I should get? Or how many stones I need to order? Thanks!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Bsmadd01 said:


> So I have been wanting to Strass for a long time but with school and moving all over the country haven't had time. I get two weeks off for Christmas and would like to do these gold flats because the are scuffed up. I think I want to keep them just gold. Do any of ladies have advice as to what color I should get? Or how many stones I need to order? Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2423183
> View attachment 2423184
> View attachment 2423185




You should repainted them gold first. So you don't see scuffs from under the stones. 
Aurum is the nicest gold but it's waaaaay more expensive than regular colors.


----------



## The_Creole_King

So glad to see a men's pair of shoes strassed. I'm working on a pair of Alexander McQueen loafers as a bday present to myself.


----------



## The_Creole_King

seventy7 said:


> Dandy strassed in Jet



Love em.


----------



## Bsmadd01

yakusoku.af said:


> You should repainted them gold first. So you don't see scuffs from under the stones.
> Aurum is the nicest gold but it's waaaaay more expensive than regular colors.




How do you suggest painting them? That makes me nervous. afraid I would get the color wrong. I'll look for aurum. Thanks for your help


----------



## yakusoku.af

Bsmadd01 said:


> How do you suggest painting them? That makes me nervous. afraid I would get the color wrong. I'll look for aurum. Thanks for your help




Take the shoes with you to an art store and pick a matching paint. If you leave them as is you might be able to see the dark spots under the crystals. It's easier to paint them before hand then notice the dark spots after and have to pick off all the crystals and have to paint it. 
I've never worked with Aurum so I can't suggest a exact paint color. If you have a bead or craft store that carries Swarovski check it out in person. That should make it easier to pick a shade of gold.


----------



## LV&Evie

Bsmadd01 said:


> How do you suggest painting them? That makes me nervous. afraid I would get the color wrong. I'll look for aurum. Thanks for your help



Lumiere paint is great for leather, they make a few versions of gold...    

For other gold crystal color you could try light colorado topaz, or golden shadow as alternates.


----------



## J_L33

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks Millux! I also have this idea for my next strassing project: "Volcano" stone for these purple glitter Helmour's. Good idea? Or should I go for another stone? Is it possible to strass over the glitter without sanding it down first?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Um...these shoes look gorg...I don't think you should strass them at all.


----------



## Bsmadd01

LV&Evie said:


> Lumiere paint is great for leather, they make a few versions of gold...
> 
> For other gold crystal color you could try light colorado topaz, or golden shadow as alternates.


Is there a huge difference in the colors... I have never attempted anything remotely artsy before. Has anyone else worked on gold shoes before


----------



## yakusoku.af

Bsmadd01 said:


> Is there a huge difference in the colors... I have never attempted anything remotely artsy before. Has anyone else worked on gold shoes before




I think there is a big difference. Aurum is a classic gold to me. Here's a pic of some of the crystals that looked gold on my crystal sheet. But the pictures don't really show how they look in person. 
I've only used metallic light gold before and I custom mixed a color from 3 or 4 paints because my shoes weren't gold to begin with.


----------



## crystalhowlett

dirtyaddiction said:


> OMGGG I can't wait to see the final outcome! I had a pair of Isoldes, the strass panel was sunk in and over a glitter base




Wow!!! Thats insane. I think you are so creative and I can't wait to see your progress until the end!!! Good luck on your DIY!!!


----------



## LV&Evie

Bsmadd01 said:


> Is there a huge difference in the colors... I have never attempted anything remotely artsy before. Has anyone else worked on gold shoes before



If you do a google image search for "strass light colorado topaz" or "strass louboutin aurum" you'll find pics of people who have strassed in gold.   There is one lady who did a pair of yoyos in light colorado topaz and they, IMHO, looked amazing.

To my mind, light colorado topaz is crystal (tinted but still see through) while the aurum is metallic and has a different sparkle/shine.  One will be more sparkle and delicate and the other is more bling and standout.  

You could also order a couple of small packages of the colors you are considering and decide from there.  Or spend the money for the color chart.


----------



## Mariqueen

I'm getting a couple pairs of ballet flats, sizes 36.5 and 37. I wanted to know how many stones I'd need and roughly how much it would cost for each pair  I forgot to mention, I want to do a mix size stones like CL does.


----------



## seventy7

crystalhowlett said:


> Amazing work!!!  On all 3. The sneakers r great and these are fantastic.
> 
> Have you thought of strassing a rollerboy/rolling spikes???
> 
> I have been thinking about It but idk if it would look good.


Thanks for the compliment.  I don't own any rollerboy so I haven't had any opportunity to strass them.  I think it would look great strassed.  IMO, I would choose the crystals to match the spikes.  Good luck on your project if u decide to strass them&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Bsmadd01

yakusoku.af said:


> I think there is a big difference. Aurum is a classic gold to me. Here's a pic of some of the crystals that looked gold on my crystal sheet. But the pictures don't really show how they look in person.
> I've only used metallic light gold before and I custom mixed a color from 3 or 4 paints because my shoes weren't gold to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424195
> View attachment 2424196




Thank you for sharing. Your shoes look great. Sorry it didn't alert me when you posted


----------



## BoriquaNina

Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight. 

First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals! 

Oh and I made a clutch to match!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight.
> 
> First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals!
> 
> Oh and I made a clutch to match!



I.Die.  breathtaking shoes!  they have everything I love: lace, flowers, sparklies, & red soles


----------



## BoriquaNina

The second pair. I did a sneak peek before but figured I'd share the end result. 

I bought these as emerald green suede and revamped them for the first of my birthday celebrations! I've now worn them twice to two of my birthday get togethers and they were a HIT! I had wait staff stopping me to compliment me all night!


----------



## BoriquaNina

frick&frack said:


> I.Die.  breathtaking shoes!  they have everything I love: lace, flowers, sparklies, & red soles


Thanks! I'm head over heels (pun intended) about these! So much I purchased three new outfits to assure I have things I will be happy wearing with them. LOL


----------



## basicandorganic

BoriquaNina, both pairs are sooooooo amazing~! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

BoriquaNina said:


> The second pair. I did a sneak peek before but figured I'd share the end result.
> 
> I bought these as emerald green suede and revamped them for the first of my birthday celebrations! I've now worn them twice to two of my birthday get togethers and they were a HIT! I had wait staff stopping me to compliment me all night!


^ they're total knock-outs!  I can just imagine all of the compliments you received.  Happy Birthday!




BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! I'm head over heels (pun intended) about these! So much I purchased three new outfits to assure I have things I will be happy wearing with them. LOL


^smart girl


----------



## rock_girl

BoriquaNina said:


> Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight.
> 
> First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals!
> 
> Oh and I made a clutch to match!




O.M.G. These are absolutely freaking breathtaking!!!!!  Hope all of your birthday celebrations are amazing.


----------



## millux

BoriquaNina said:


> The second pair. I did a sneak peek before but figured I'd share the end result.
> 
> I bought these as emerald green suede and revamped them for the first of my birthday celebrations! I've now worn them twice to two of my birthday get togethers and they were a HIT! I had wait staff stopping me to compliment me all night!



Oooooh I love these!


----------



## ayobeckah

I know this question probably has been asked before, but for anyone who has attempted a D-I-Y with patent leather - what process did you go about stripping the material down for it to be workable? I just snagged a pair of weird coloured patent VP's and was thinking it could make a lovely winter project.


----------



## butterfij

ayobeckah said:


> I know this question probably has been asked before, but for anyone who has attempted a D-I-Y with patent leather - what process did you go about stripping the material down for it to be workable? I just snagged a pair of weird coloured patent VP's and was thinking it could make a lovely winter project.



Acetone should strip the patent


----------



## The_Creole_King

BoriquaNina said:


> Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight.
> 
> First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals!
> 
> Oh and I made a clutch to match!


I am loving the fact that you made your own clutch!


----------



## ayobeckah

butterfij said:


> Acetone should strip the patent



Alright thank you! Is there a certain texture I should stop at or should I just give it my all?


----------



## BoriquaNina

The_Creole_King said:


> I am loving the fact that you made your own clutch!


Thanks! I wanted something that would tie in the soles and ivory color. I'm such a picky brat I'm never happy with what I find so went for it. =)


----------



## Louboutinista

loveglitzer said:


> Really? Gosh - sorry, the interior looked strange - but that seams to be the picture. Please forgive me


None taken 
Just FYI I got these babies at the staff and friends sale at Louboutin so they are 100% authentic.


----------



## evanescent

BoriquaNina said:


> Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight.
> 
> First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals!
> 
> Oh and I made a clutch to match!



Absolutely stunning!!!! Great minds, I DIYed a pair of Fetilos a couple of months ago and transformed them into Tsars too!


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!


----------



## shuzbabe

I just bought a pair of rosella glitter flats (see photo) do u think its possible to strass right on top of the glitter? If so what color stones do u think will look best.


----------



## Mariqueen

I'd say the volcano crystals, definitely!


----------



## Bsmadd01

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!




What color crystals did you use on the gold?


----------



## frick&frack

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!



beautiful work!  sounds like you've had a very busy time lately.


----------



## taupelover

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!


those are beautiful!!


----------



## shuzbabe

shuzbabe said:


> I just bought a pair of rosella glitter flats (see photo) do u think its possible to strass right on top of the glitter? If so what color stones do u think will look best.
> View attachment 2433960




Here is a close up of the glitter. Has anyone strass on this kind of glitter shoes before?


----------



## The_Creole_King

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!


Both stunning.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BoriquaNina said:


> The second pair. I did a sneak peek before but figured I'd share the end result.
> 
> I bought these as emerald green suede and revamped them for the first of my birthday celebrations! I've now worn them twice to two of my birthday get togethers and they were a HIT! I had wait staff stopping me to compliment me all night!




I love these! Makes me want to do another pair in meridian blue!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!



great job!


----------



## Louboutinista

This is a status update with my purple glitter Helmour. So in the end I went with the Volcano stone cos I think it would go perfectly with the purple glitter underneath. I had a day off at home today so I finally started on my project! I took a photo at several times throughout the day to document my progress. 8 hours later and I almost had one shoe done already! Not bad huh? I'm really proud of myself hehehe 

Hopefully I can finish them before Christmas


----------



## Louboutinista

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!



OMG what a great job you've done with these shoes! I especially love the gold ones. Gorgeous!!


----------



## mularice

Louboutinista said:


> This is a status update with my purple glitter Helmour. So in the end I went with the Volcano stone cos I think it would go perfectly with the purple glitter underneath. I had a day off at home today so I finally started on my project! I took a photo at several times throughout the day to document my progress. 8 hours later and I almost had one shoe done already! Not bad huh? I'm really proud of myself hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can finish them before Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434903




They are looking great! I love the purple glitter underneath!


----------



## DariaD

Louboutinista said:


> This is a status update with my purple glitter Helmour. So in the end I went with the Volcano stone cos I think it would go perfectly with the purple glitter underneath. I had a day off at home today so I finally started on my project! I took a photo at several times throughout the day to document my progress. 8 hours later and I almost had one shoe done already! Not bad huh? I'm really proud of myself hehehe
> 
> Hopefully I can finish them before Christmas
> 
> View attachment 2434900
> 
> View attachment 2434901
> 
> View attachment 2434902
> 
> View attachment 2434903



They look AMAZING! Purple base is perfect match!


----------



## frick&frack

Louboutinista said:


> This is a status update with my purple glitter Helmour. So in the end I went with the Volcano stone cos I think it would go perfectly with the purple glitter underneath. I had a day off at home today so I finally started on my project! I took a photo at several times throughout the day to document my progress. 8 hours later and I almost had one shoe done already! Not bad huh? I'm really proud of myself hehehe
> 
> Hopefully I can finish them before Christmas



volcano crystals are amazing!  they'll be beautiful shoes.


----------



## evanescent

Louboutinista said:


> OMG what a great job you've done with these shoes! I especially love the gold ones. Gorgeous!!





dirtyaddiction said:


> great job!





The_Creole_King said:


> Both stunning.





taupelover said:


> those are beautiful!!





frick&frack said:


> beautiful work!  sounds like you've had a very busy time lately.



Thank you so much!! The gold Open Lips are definitely my favourite strass pair I own!


----------



## evanescent

Louboutinista said:


> This is a status update with my purple glitter Helmour. So in the end I went with the Volcano stone cos I think it would go perfectly with the purple glitter underneath. I had a day off at home today so I finally started on my project! I took a photo at several times throughout the day to document my progress. 8 hours later and I almost had one shoe done already! Not bad huh? I'm really proud of myself hehehe
> 
> Hopefully I can finish them before Christmas
> 
> View attachment 2434900
> 
> View attachment 2434901
> 
> View attachment 2434902
> 
> View attachment 2434903



That's looking fabulous so far!! Well done!


----------



## BoriquaNina

shuzbabe said:


> Here is a close up of the glitter. Has anyone strass on this kind of glitter shoes before?
> View attachment 2434566



You should be able to strass right over it without a problem.


----------



## Louboutinista

So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas! 

I'm so in love with the Volcano stone! 

The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30


----------



## BoriquaNina

Louboutinista said:


> So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas!
> 
> I'm so in love with the Volcano stone!
> 
> The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30


Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Redsoleshines

Louboutinista said:


> So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas!
> 
> I'm so in love with the Volcano stone!
> 
> The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30



Great job! Congrats on these!


----------



## DeclicAmour

Wow! Fantastic.


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!



I could die for those Open Lips.


----------



## DariaD

Not a CL, but still wanted to show my little project. 
I was unable to find a decent headpiece to go with Great Gatsby dresscode so I've made my own. Grey chiffon flower on a band strassed with Crystal


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutinista said:


> So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with the Volcano stone!
> 
> 
> 
> The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30



Wow. That's lovely


----------



## Christchrist

DariaD said:


> Not a CL, but still wanted to show my little project.
> I was unable to find a decent headpiece to go with Great Gatsby dresscode so I've made my own. Grey chiffon flower on a band strassed with Crystal




That's so pretty Daria


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!




I've been looking for those black ones. Ugh. Fruitie? I don't know the name. So pretty


----------



## shuzbabe

BoriquaNina said:


> You should be able to strass right over it without a problem.




Thanks. Does anybody have crystal counts for flats? Or the link to thread of someone's project for flats? I'm still going through all the pages from this thread but it's really long. And so far I only see photos but no mention of how many crystals they used on the flats.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboutinista said:


> So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas!
> 
> I'm so in love with the Volcano stone!
> 
> The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30



THose are super hot!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project! 
My Lv Damier azur key cles! 
After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!


----------



## podoae

hey guys, nice to see how creative you all are!

i was just wondering, i have a black louis stud spike cl and there are a few studs missing  is there are any way to replace it? i was also thinking about strassing it between the spaces (does it sound tacky?)
and the bottom sole (the red) has almost faded.. is there anything i can do about that?  TIA


----------



## Mariqueen

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!
> View attachment 2442885



OMG adorable!!! I want one


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> I've been looking for those black ones. Ugh. Fruitie? I don't know the name. So pretty



They are Fetilo 120 



Nolia said:


> I could die for those Open Lips.



Thanks Nolia!


----------



## frick&frack

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!



cute!


----------



## missnicoleeee

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!
> View attachment 2442885



So cute!!


----------



## LV&Evie

Ladies, to those who have glittered their shoes:

Did glitter follow you around until the end of time?   Or were you able to find a way to prevent the constant shed of glitter??


----------



## yakusoku.af

frick&frack said:


> cute!





missnicoleeee said:


> So cute!!



thanks!


----------



## BoriquaNina

podoae said:


> hey guys, nice to see how creative you all are!
> 
> i was just wondering, i have a black louis stud spike cl and there are a few studs missing  is there are any way to replace it? i was also thinking about strassing it between the spaces (does it sound tacky?)
> and the bottom sole (the red) has almost faded.. is there anything i can do about that?  TIA


Contact your local boutique. They will send the spikes to a CL approved cobbler who will attach them for you. As for the crystals, not something I would personally do to be honest. maybe do a Photoshop mockup first?


----------



## BoriquaNina

LV&Evie said:


> Ladies, to those who have glittered their shoes:
> 
> Did glitter follow you around until the end of time?   Or were you able to find a way to prevent the constant shed of glitter??


ModPodge is key. It keeps the glitter from shedding.


----------



## BoriquaNina

yakusoku.af said:


> i know these aren't loubis but i wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My lv damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles i feel like i want to do a damier azur bag!
> View attachment 2442885



love!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

DariaD said:


> Not a CL, but still wanted to show my little project.
> I was unable to find a decent headpiece to go with Great Gatsby dresscode so I've made my own. Grey chiffon flower on a band strassed with Crystal


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!


Great job!!
Love both of them


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BoriquaNina said:


> Okie dokie so I wanted to share two completed projects. Both were for my birthday and I'll be wearing these for my special dinner tonight.
> 
> First up my ivory Tsar received as an AMAZING birthday gift from *Guy.Ford* strassed with Moonlight crystals!
> 
> Oh and I made a clutch to match!


Wow!! I'm in Love with these


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!
> View attachment 2442885



What a work of art! Beautiful!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I need suggestions/ideas.
I'll try to keep this short.

Years ago I fell in love with the Lady Clou but had a hell of a time finding them in my size in any of the colors I wanted. I stumbled across someone on eBay back in 2011 selling pieces of the shoes (I assume the Lady Clou were destroyed and they just wanted to make some of the money back). So when I saw they were selling the bows I thought "Worst case scenario I buy a pair of Lady Peeps and DIY" while I keep hunting.

I had a very shoe fortunate December and was lucky enough to find a pair in a size that should fit (fingers crossed) up for sale by a lovely TPFer. They are on their way to me now and should arrive tomorrow.

Now the question... what do I do with the bows? They've been sitting in a craft bin in my garage for years and since I did spend money on them I don't want to just toss them. I considered making them into shoe clips so I could move them from one pair to another, a Lucifer Bow DIY project with a pair of Pigalle or even another color of Lady Clou and lastly selling them to make another DIYers dream come true. Any other ideas or suggestions? Any idea that stands out as better than the others?

The "bow" piece I am referring to that I purchased years ago.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lavenderduckiez said:


> What a work of art! Beautiful!







BoriquaNina said:


> love!!!




Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

BoriquaNina said:


> I need suggestions/ideas.
> I'll try to keep this short.
> 
> Years ago I fell in love with the Lady Clou but had a hell of a time finding them in my size in any of the colors I wanted. I stumbled across someone on eBay back in 2011 selling pieces of the shoes (I assume the Lady Clou were destroyed and they just wanted to make some of the money back). So when I saw they were selling the bows I thought "Worst case scenario I buy a pair of Lady Peeps and DIY" while I keep hunting.
> 
> I had a very shoe fortunate December and was lucky enough to find a pair in a size that should fit (fingers crossed) up for sale by a lovely TPFer. They are on their way to me now and should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Now the question... what do I do with the bows? They've been sitting in a craft bin in my garage for years and since I did spend money on them I don't want to just toss them. I considered making them into shoe clips so I could move them from one pair to another, a Lucifer Bow DIY project with a pair of Pigalle or even another color of Lady Clou and lastly selling them to make another DIYers dream come true. Any other ideas or suggestions? Any idea that stands out as better than the others?
> 
> The "bow" piece I am referring to that I purchased years ago.




I like the idea of a lucifer bow diy. Someone did one awhile back and they turned out great! 
Either that or shoe clips! Not sure how many different shoes you have that you could move the clips around to though. It wouldn't be practical for me personally because most of my shoes are strassed. And the non strassed ballet flats I have are ferrgamo Varas so they already have bows on them. 
See is the lady clous fit. Maybe keep the bows in case something happens to yours? If they are the same color. I would imagine it would be hard to replace them.


----------



## BoriquaNina

yakusoku.af said:


> I like the idea of a lucifer bow diy. Someone did one awhile back and they turned out great!
> Either that or shoe clips! Not sure how many different shoes you have that you could move the clips around to though. It wouldn't be practical for me personally because most of my shoes are strassed. And the non strassed ballet flats I have are ferrgamo Varas so they already have bows on them.
> See is the lady clous fit. Maybe keep the bows in case something happens to yours? If they are the same color. I would imagine it would be hard to replace them.


Yeah that was my exact concern with the shoe clips. I have plenty of shoes I could move them to but IDK if I'd ACTUALLY do it since I tend to graviate towards my strassed shoes more than anything else. My DF would LOVE it if I went the Lucifer Bow route. They were actually taupe bows and I already painted them red preparing to do the project when I found the ruby LCs. I can always change the color again though without an issue.

I was also thinking maybe make a clutch or something to compliment the LCs using the bows. Sorta like the way he used the bow on the Sweet Charity? Thoughts???


----------



## yakusoku.af

BoriquaNina said:


> Yeah that was my exact concern with the shoe clips. I have plenty of shoes I could move them to but IDK if I'd ACTUALLY do it since I tend to graviate towards my strassed shoes more than anything else. My DF would LOVE it if I went the Lucifer Bow route. They were actually taupe bows and I already painted them red preparing to do the project when I found the ruby LCs. I can always change the color again though without an issue.
> 
> I was also thinking maybe make a clutch or something to compliment the LCs using the bows. Sorta like the way he used the bow on the Sweet Charity? Thoughts???




Iove that idea! You could stud the outline of the bag too so it matches your lady clou ( just the edges not an all over studded look)


----------



## BoriquaNina

yakusoku.af said:


> Iove that idea! You could stud the outline of the bag too so it matches your lady clou ( just the edges not an all over studded look)


Blah!!! I just dug them up and they are gunmetal but the Ruby Lady Clous have Silver hardware. They won't match. =/


----------



## BleuSaphir

WOW...I love the creativity everyone has here! 

I dream of purchasing a CL sneaker in Python someday...but going on here make me want to also purchase the Rantus men flats in black (new or used). But I already have a plain black leather shoe ( I do not plan on altering the design on my other shoe). But I was thinking I should strass them with crystals. I love the strass crystals on the men CL sneakers...but I don't want to pay 2K on the shoe. I was thinking maybe I should do DIY on the Rantus men flat with fire opal crystal strass ( I want the color to be like Bottega Veneta teck jewelry I see online) on the black leather...but I sometime feel crazy to do it!


----------



## LV&Evie

BoriquaNina said:


> ModPodge is key. It keeps the glitter from shedding.



Thanks!!    I think my next pair of VPs or NPs I'm going to do in a bright bold glitter color for summer!


----------



## BoriquaNina

LV&Evie said:


> Thanks!!    I think my next pair of VPs or NPs I'm going to do in a bright bold glitter color for summer!



Awesome! Please do share when you do them! I keep hoping to find a pair of Lady Lynch (or two) that I can glitter. I'm thinking a medium warm pink and maybe a pale gold or aqua.

Oh and to elaborate, mix the glitter in the ModPodge. It works better than applying it over the top as a sealer. Also if you have shoes that already have glitter on them use a flexible hold hairspray to keep them from shedding. I swear by Garnier Flexible hair spray for anything I have that is already glittered.


----------



## LV&Evie

BoriquaNina said:


> Awesome! Please do share when you do them! I keep hoping to find a pair of Lady Lynch (or two) that I can glitter. I'm thinking a medium warm pink and maybe a pale gold or aqua.



I want to do a pair of VP/NPs in either bright aqua blue or bright peridot green glitter, mainly for that bright Pop! against the red soles from the back.    Michaels has both in the Martha Stewart glitter line, and I tell you, it is totally calling to me. That and the cost is just perfect...$10 for glitter vs $200+ for crystals.   I just don't know how much use I'd get out of aqua blue or light green glitter shoes.  I've been hemming and hawing on doing it for months now...I just need the final push to go forward!!    



BoriquaNina said:


> Oh and to elaborate, mix the glitter in the ModPodge. It works better than applying it over the top as a sealer. Also if you have shoes that already have glitter on them use a flexible hold hairspray to keep them from shedding. I swear by Garnier Flexible hair spray for anything I have that is already glittered.



So ModPodge instead of glue??  I've read so many different tips and techniques, but none from like, a year after making the shoes, lol!!    Thanks so much for your advice, you are a total goddess of DIY-ing shoes!!  (You and OA, and DA, and all the other "big time" strassers)


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;


----------



## frick&frack

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;



you did a great job!  they're so sparkly.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

frick&frack said:


> you did a great job!  they're so sparkly.




Thank you!! I got a little carried away with the glue at times, so they're not perfect, but they're GORGEOUS!!  definitely show stoppers!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BoriquaNina said:


> I need suggestions/ideas.
> I'll try to keep this short.
> 
> Years ago I fell in love with the Lady Clou but had a hell of a time finding them in my size in any of the colors I wanted. I stumbled across someone on eBay back in 2011 selling pieces of the shoes (I assume the Lady Clou were destroyed and they just wanted to make some of the money back). So when I saw they were selling the bows I thought "Worst case scenario I buy a pair of Lady Peeps and DIY" while I keep hunting.
> 
> I had a very shoe fortunate December and was lucky enough to find a pair in a size that should fit (fingers crossed) up for sale by a lovely TPFer. They are on their way to me now and should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Now the question... what do I do with the bows? They've been sitting in a craft bin in my garage for years and since I did spend money on them I don't want to just toss them. I considered making them into shoe clips so I could move them from one pair to another, a Lucifer Bow DIY project with a pair of Pigalle or even another color of Lady Clou and lastly selling them to make another DIYers dream come true. Any other ideas or suggestions? Any idea that stands out as better than the others?
> 
> The "bow" piece I am referring to that I purchased years ago.


COngrats on getting the lady clous. I've been hunting for those too. I think a DIY lucifer will be very hot! Please keep us updated with it. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## butterfij

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2452130
> View attachment 2452131
> View attachment 2452132
> 
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;



Literally made me gasp. Those are absolutely beautiful


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2452130
> View attachment 2452131
> View attachment 2452132
> 
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;



They look incredible, good job!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

butterfij said:


> Literally made me gasp. Those are absolutely beautiful




Thank you!!!!!! I love them!!!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

CRISPEDROSA said:


> They look incredible, good job!




Thank you!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2452130
> View attachment 2452131
> View attachment 2452132
> 
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;



Well done!!! Crystal AB is a stunner!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats on getting the lady clous. I've been hunting for those too. I think a DIY lucifer will be very hot! Please keep us updated with it. I can't wait to see them.



Will do! Now the hunt for 120 kid Pigalle! I don't understand why it's such a difficult style to find. Now I wish I hadn't sold my Pigalle 100 last month.


----------



## BoriquaNina

What about a Couche Nodo concept?

I'm thinking a plain CL and just adding the bow. I could do it with any style really and I could buy some black patent leather belting to match if it's patent since the bows disassemble. Maybe a black patent Lady Lynch with the bow or Lady Peep? Would it be too plain? I managed to find a spike that matches but tossing around other ideas too. 


For Reference: Couche Nodo


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

BoriquaNina said:


> Well done!!! Crystal AB is a stunner!




Thank you!!!


----------



## loveglitzer

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2452130
> View attachment 2452131
> View attachment 2452132
> 
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;


great job and beautifully stunning.


----------



## loveglitzer

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!
> View attachment 2442885


oh wow - I love LV and would not have done this to mine - but it looks really stunning.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

loveglitzer said:


> great job and beautifully stunning.




Thank you!!! &#128525;


----------



## rock_girl

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;




They are divine!!


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> I know these aren't Loubis but I wanted to share my latest strass project!
> My Lv Damier azur key cles!
> After finishing the key cles I feel like I want to do a damier azur bag!




What a cute little LV!


----------



## rock_girl

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for so long (finishing up a thesis in the middle of an overseas move is no joke!!!), but I'm back with a couple of DIYs that I did over the past couple of months!



Both pairs are gorgeous, but Stop the Presses... those Tutti Frutti are TDF!!


----------



## rock_girl

Louboutinista said:


> So, 7,000+ crystals and 36 hours of intensive labor later... finished just in time for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with the Volcano stone!
> 
> 
> 
> The six sizes that I chose to use on these Helmour's: ss5, ss9, ss12, ss16, ss20 and ss30




Volcano is one of my favorites too!  Congrats, they turned out amazing!


----------



## kevnick80

seventy7 said:


> Dandy strassed in Jet



i actually LOVE these. Have done a few pairs of Swarovski strassed shoes myself. Will need to post photos of them s its nice to see some mens strassed shoes


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

rock_girl said:


> They are divine!!




Thank you!!!!! &#128077;


----------



## rock_girl

seventy7 said:


> Dandy strassed in Jet




Love these!!!  So versatile and chic.


----------



## yakusoku.af

rock_girl said:


> What a cute little LV!





loveglitzer said:


> oh wow - I love LV and would not have done this to mine - but it looks really stunning.



thanks!


----------



## leana01

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2452130
> View attachment 2452131
> View attachment 2452132
> 
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to spend $6k on one pair, so I strassed my own! These started out as black kid daffodils. Used 3,5,7,9,16,20 mm crystals and gem tac! Definitely a labor of love! Still need to switch out heel taps, and get vibramed! &#128525;




These look Amazing! What color crystals did you use? Did you paint first? I just bought a pair of yellow vendome pumps and I would like them to be this exact color.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

leana01 said:


> These look Amazing! What color crystals did you use? Did you paint first? I just bought a pair of yellow vendome pumps and I would like them to be this exact color.




These started as black kid daffodils, and I painted them silver with a craft paint, and then used crystal AB stones!! Good luck with your DIY!!!


----------



## leana01

MrsHoneycutt said:


> These started as black kid daffodils, and I painted them silver with a craft paint, and then used crystal AB stones!! Good luck with your DIY!!!



Thanks!! I'll be starting next weekend... I'll be sure to post my progress!


----------



## BagBragger

BoriquaNina said:


> What about a Couche Nodo concept?
> 
> I'm thinking a plain CL and just adding the bow. I could do it with any style really and I could buy some black patent leather belting to match if it's patent since the bows disassemble. Maybe a black patent Lady Lynch with the bow or Lady Peep? Would it be too plain? I managed to find a spike that matches but tossing around other ideas too.
> 
> 
> For Reference: Couche Nodo




I'm not a DIYer, but all of your ideas are good ones.  The bow looks like the one on the sweet charity bag...so maybe a purse concept too...although I can't picture it.  Are the bows in good condition?  I think you should definitely use them and create something.  What color are the shoes you managed to find?  Can't recall now that I'm typing.  But if not black then the bows should be a keeper for sure and a new project on the horizon!


----------



## leana01

Hi Everyone!

Looking for a little advice.  I scored the Yellow Vendome from the Saks sale for the sole purpose of strassing (this will be my 1st strass project).  To be honest, I don't care for this color at all so it was a very easy decision to go ahead and strass. MrsHoneycutt's Crystal AB strass looks gorgeous and I was initially thinking of painting these silver and strassing in Crystal AB but after seeing a Light Peach Strass I am confused.

If I decide to go with Light Peach crystals, what color do you all think I should paint the shoe? I was thinking a champagne color but it doesn't look like Lumiere comes in that color. Also, could you suggest a good brush to use for painting suede? I am very new to this and terrified of destroying a perfectly good pair of Louboutin pumps.

Final question, which color do you prefer (crystal AB or light peach)?

TIA!


----------



## BoriquaNina

BagBragger said:


> I'm not a DIYer, but all of your ideas are good ones.  The bow looks like the one on the sweet charity bag...so maybe a purse concept too...although I can't picture it.  Are the bows in good condition?  I think you should definitely use them and create something.  What color are the shoes you managed to find?  Can't recall now that I'm typing.  But if not black then the bows should be a keeper for sure and a new project on the horizon!



Thanks! The bows are the taupe with gunmetal spikes, the appeared to be brand spanking new. They are super similar to the sweet charity bows. I tried making a minaudiere with one, still working on that idea (it might involve some soldering). I am still hunting for a pair for a project as a backup. I think the Lucifer Bow is the winning shoe idea.


----------



## BoriquaNina

leana01 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Looking for a little advice.  I scored the Yellow Vendome from the Saks sale for the sole purpose of strassing (this will be my 1st strass project).  To be honest, I don't care for this color at all so it was a very easy decision to go ahead and strass. MrsHoneycutt's Crystal AB strass looks gorgeous and I was initially thinking of painting these silver and strassing in Crystal AB but after seeing a Light Peach Strass I am confused.
> 
> If I decide to go with Light Peach crystals, what color do you all think I should paint the shoe? I was thinking a champagne color but it doesn't look like Lumiere comes in that color. Also, could you suggest a good brush to use for painting suede? I am very new to this and terrified of destroying a perfectly good pair of Louboutin pumps.
> 
> Final question, which color do you prefer (crystal AB or light peach)?
> 
> TIA!



Personally I think if Light Peach works with your skin tone go for it! Crystal AB is beautiful but very popular and LP is so amazing. As for the color to paint, mix two. Usually I swirl some together and keep a ss20 crystal near by to gauge when the color matches well. If I recall correctly I used pearl white and orange on the two I did. I left the color just a tad lighter than the crystals. Lastly the paint brush, just a standard brush for acrylic paint. Light color suede is a DREAM to paint. Just do two coats. 

I hope you share the finished pair!


----------



## BagBragger

BoriquaNina said:


> Thanks! The bows are the taupe with gunmetal spikes, the appeared to be brand spanking new. They are super similar to the sweet charity bows. I tried making a minaudiere with one, still working on that idea (it might involve some soldering). I am still hunting for a pair for a project as a backup. I think the Lucifer Bow is the winning shoe idea.




DEFINITELY keep them! You cannot go wrong with taupe...it's a neutral!  Lucifer Bow will be pretty. I can't wait to see the end results!  You ladies are simply BAD (as in good, no spectacular)!  This is why I come to this thread!  I can't DIY because I don't have a steady hand (I can't polish my finger nails well, lol), but I love the work displayed here!!!!


----------



## leana01

BoriquaNina said:


> Personally I think if Light Peach works with your skin tone go for it! Crystal AB is beautiful but very popular and LP is so amazing. As for the color to paint, mix two. Usually I swirl some together and keep a ss20 crystal near by to gauge when the color matches well. If I recall correctly I used pearl white and orange on the two I did. I left the color just a tad lighter than the crystals. Lastly the paint brush, just a standard brush for acrylic paint. Light color suede is a DREAM to paint. Just do two coats.
> 
> I hope you share the finished pair!




Thanks so much!! I will certainly post my progress!


----------



## LV&Evie

Ladies, I need help deciding so I stop stalling, lol.   

I have a pair of silver VPs that I've finally decided to strass.   Do I do Meridian Blue or Vitrail Medium?

Also, I bought a pair of white yoyos with the intent to strass them in Vitrail Medium....but now I'm tempted to keep them white and not strass them, as I think they might be useful in the spring and summer.  Thoughts?  Keep white or strass?


----------



## BoriquaNina

LV&Evie said:


> Ladies, I need help deciding so I stop stalling, lol.
> 
> I have a pair of silver VPs that I've finally decided to strass.   Do I do Meridian Blue or Vitrail Medium?
> 
> Also, I bought a pair of white yoyos with the intent to strass them in Vitrail Medium....but now I'm tempted to keep them white and not strass them, as I think they might be useful in the spring and summer.  Thoughts?  Keep white or strass?



I think it depends on your wardrobe. I'm a huge Meridian fan personally. As for the yoyos, leave them white and strass them later. Swarovski crystals will always be there.


----------



## BrooksBags

Here is a pair of Daffodiles I have been working on!


----------



## Mariqueen

BrooksBags said:


> Here is a pair of Daffodiles I have been working on!



Oh my


----------



## frick&frack

BrooksBags said:


> Here is a pair of Daffodiles I have been working on!



there's so much room for so many crystals, they must sparkle like mad!


----------



## BrooksBags

Mariqueen said:


> Oh my





frick&frack said:


> there's so much room for so many crystals, they must sparkle like mad!





Thank you both! I have a video here along with other items I have done!  http://instagram.com/southerncrystal


----------



## LV&Evie

BoriquaNina said:


> I think it depends on your wardrobe. I'm a huge Meridian fan personally. As for the yoyos, leave them white and strass them later. Swarovski crystals will always be there.



Yeah, I love Meridian Blue too.  I have a pair (non CL) that I strassed with Meridian Blue over black velvet and they look pretty awesome.  So, after more indecision, and after a test with the Lumiere paint today, I'm def going to do the VPs in Meridian Blue!  Ordering my crystals as we speak!  Thanks for the help!   

Hopefully I can have these done in time for a trip to Vegas with my DH!  I think Vegas fits the bill of "place I can wear sparkly shoes while shopping", LOL.


----------



## pakcola

Hi Ladies

I'm looking for DIY post from either this thread or the original one, but I just can't seem to find it. There was a post about fixing a patch on a pair of rose gold glitter sexy slings. I have the same shoes and need to do a repair job and wanted to see how she did hers and the glitter mix recipe since my shoes are the same color. 

If someone could direct me to where I can find that post, would really really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## youssefm

This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!


----------



## yakusoku.af

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!




I love it!!!! Can't wait to see them when they are done!


----------



## teachgirl789

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!




Those are so Fresh & so Clean!


----------



## youssefm

teachgirl789 said:


> Those are so Fresh & so Clean!





yakusoku.af said:


> I love it!!!! Can't wait to see them when they are done!



Thank you! My first time strassing, so glad the glue dries clear haha


----------



## mularice

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!




Absolutely love them!!! Can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## shuzbabe

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!




That looks so cool!!! Makes me want to get a pair of sneakers to strass too.


----------



## rock_girl

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!




Those are wicked cool!


----------



## youssefm

shuzbabe said:


> That looks so cool!!! Makes me want to get a pair of sneakers to strass too.



You should definitely get a pair! 



rock_girl said:


> Those are wicked cool!





mularice said:


> Absolutely love them!!! Can't wait to see the finished result



Thank you


----------



## frick&frack

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!



woah...they're cool!  I can imagine how great these will look when you wear them.


----------



## BoriquaNina

youssefm said:


> This is taking forever but I'm a little under halfway done! Here is one side of my louis sneakers, strassed in black diamond!



Stunning!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Hi ladies, I would like to start a strass project and am trying to decide on which pair of shoes to use. I am looking at some on ebay, and I also have a pair of patent pigalles. Each of the shoes I'm thinking of strassing have creases from wear, either around the sides of the soles where they stretched to accommodate wider feet, or where they've bent on top of the toe, from walking. Do these types of creases become problems with strassing, either in the process of getting even coverage, or as time goes by and the shoes crease from wear?

Also, I know this has been discussed before, but is it absolutely necessary for patent shoes to be sanded or stripped before strassing, or is that just when the shoes will be painted? It seems like sometimes strassing right onto patent works, and sometimes it doesn't. Thanks for input!


----------



## youssefm

LolasCloset said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to start a strass project and am trying to decide on which pair of shoes to use. I am looking at some on ebay, and I also have a pair of patent pigalles. Each of the shoes I'm thinking of strassing have creases from wear, either around the sides of the soles where they stretched to accommodate wider feet, or where they've bent on top of the toe, from walking. Do these types of creases become problems with strassing, either in the process of getting even coverage, or as time goes by and the shoes crease from wear?
> 
> Also, I know this has been discussed before, but is it absolutely necessary for patent shoes to be sanded or stripped before strassing, or is that just when the shoes will be painted? It seems like sometimes strassing right onto patent works, and sometimes it doesn't. Thanks for input!


Not sure how patent works but as for the creasing, I think it shouldn't be too big of an issue unless the crease causes a huge gap. The gemtac glue for instance dries to be flexible so it should withstand bending and creasing a bit. Good luck!


----------



## LolasCloset

youssefm said:


> Not sure how patent works but as for the creasing, I think it shouldn't be too big of an issue unless the crease causes a huge gap. The gemtac glue for instance dries to be flexible so it should withstand bending and creasing a bit. Good luck!



Good to know, thanks! And many apologies, I should have said ladies and gents! I'll remember next time


----------



## BoriquaNina

LolasCloset said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to start a strass project and am trying to decide on which pair of shoes to use. I am looking at some on ebay, and I also have a pair of patent pigalles. Each of the shoes I'm thinking of strassing have creases from wear, either around the sides of the soles where they stretched to accommodate wider feet, or where they've bent on top of the toe, from walking. Do these types of creases become problems with strassing, either in the process of getting even coverage, or as time goes by and the shoes crease from wear?
> 
> Also, I know this has been discussed before, but is it absolutely necessary for patent shoes to be sanded or stripped before strassing, or is that just when the shoes will be painted? It seems like sometimes strassing right onto patent works, and sometimes it doesn't. Thanks for input!



Hi there. Creasing won't cause an issue. I've strassed several pairs which crease, most notably a pair or Decoltissimo and all went well. I just try to place the crystals in a way where the crease still has some flexibility. Also E6000 or an epoxy is ideal for patent and remains flexible. As for the sanding it is not absolutely necessary but personally I wouldn't strass a pair without sanding. The glossy slick surface doesn't allow for a strong bond.

I hope that helps!


----------



## LolasCloset

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there. Creasing won't cause an issue. I've strassed several pairs which crease, most notably a pair or Decoltissimo and all went well. I just try to place the crystals in a way where the crease still has some flexibility. Also E6000 or an epoxy is ideal for patent and remains flexible. As for the sanding it is not absolutely necessary but personally I wouldn't strass a pair without sanding. The glossy slick surface doesn't allow for a strong bond.
> 
> I hope that helps!



Thanks, that helps a lot! What size grit sandpaper would be good for patent? I'm assuming the finer, the better?


----------



## seventy7

latest project strassed in Jet crystals.


----------



## Christchrist

seventy7 said:


> latest project strassed in Jet crystals.




That looks cool


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BrooksBags said:


> Here is a pair of Daffodiles I have been working on!



Beautiful job!!!


----------



## frick&frack

seventy7 said:


> latest project strassed in Jet crystals.



love jet crystals!


----------



## rock_girl

seventy7 said:


> latest project strassed in Jet crystals.




The red/black contrast on this pair is eye catching, made me look twice at the strass.  Great job!!


----------



## will_hill

Hey ladies, so I'm planning on working on my first strassed pair, I snagged a pair of ron rons on ebay for $250 brand new, so I was thinking of turning them into the louboutin samira which is the ron ron strass, but I can't decide if I want crystal ab or meridian blue, could you ladies help me out


----------



## will_hill

Here's a pic of the meridian blue


----------



## Ladybug09

I dont even have any CLs but you guys make me want to start stressing! Love looking at you alls creative projects in this thread!


----------



## LV&Evie

will_hill said:


> Here's a pic of the meridian blue



I would hands down do the meridian blue, but i'm biased, I loooove meridian blue!


----------



## Myrkur

I am thinking about starting a strass project on this pair. But can someone help me with a few things? First of all is it possible to dye over suede? Second of all, what is the best glue to use/ where can I get the crystals? I found this website http://www.firemountaingems.com/Shop/KW1CTKJHD1WWQNN but not sure if that's where everyone gets them from. Also, how big do I need to buy the crystals? I don't want it too look bulky or something. And what do you use to apply the crystals on to the glue, a pincet or something? Maybe it would be a good thing to post all useful tips in the beginning post so people don't have to answer silly questions like mine every time someone wants to strass.. Because I know all the information is out here in the topics, but it is just so much and spread over more then 500 pages..


----------



## ghada1970

Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
I worked on it quite a bid the insole needed to be glued, touched up the bronze part of the insole using metallic dye, sanded and touched up the bottom of the sole with red paint, scanned and purchased at home depot, finally, stressed with crystals bought from http://www.beadsfactory.com/ , great price, in two colors smoke topaz for the heels, Montana blue for the shoes.  I used about 5 gross of ss7, 5 gross of ss10, 3 gross of ss16 and 2 gross of ss20 for the heels.  For the shoes I used about 7 gross of ss9, 5 gross of ss12, 4 gross of ss16 and 3 gross of ss20.  I still have a lot of left over but I will keep for replacement or something else. It took about 30 hours of work but I love the result.
Thank you for reading ladies,
My before and after photos in this post.


----------



## rock_girl

ghada1970 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
> 
> I worked on it quite a bid the insole needed to be glued, touched up the bronze part of the insole using metallic dye, sanded and touched up the bottom of the sole with red paint, scanned and purchased at home depot, finally, stressed with crystals bought from http://www.beadsfactory.com/ , great price, in two colors smoke topaz for the heels, Montana blue for the shoes.  I used about 5 gross of ss7, 5 gross of ss10, 3 gross of ss16 and 2 gross of ss20 for the heels.  For the shoes I used about 7 gross of ss9, 5 gross of ss12, 4 gross of ss16 and 3 gross of ss20.  I still have a lot of left over but I will keep for replacement or something else. It took about 30 hours of work but I love the result.
> 
> Thank you for reading ladies,
> 
> My before and after photos in this post.




What an amazing transformation!  I really like the contrast between the topaz and Montana blue.  Well done!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ghada1970 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
> I worked on it quite a bid the insole needed to be glued, touched up the bronze part of the insole using metallic dye, sanded and touched up the bottom of the sole with red paint, scanned and purchased at home depot, finally, stressed with crystals bought from http://www.beadsfactory.com/ , great price, in two colors smoke topaz for the heels, Montana blue for the shoes.  I used about 5 gross of ss7, 5 gross of ss10, 3 gross of ss16 and 2 gross of ss20 for the heels.  For the shoes I used about 7 gross of ss9, 5 gross of ss12, 4 gross of ss16 and 3 gross of ss20.  I still have a lot of left over but I will keep for replacement or something else. It took about 30 hours of work but I love the result.
> Thank you for reading ladies,
> My before and after photos in this post.


Beautiful job!


----------



## ghada1970

Thank you ladies, I think they'll look great with a pair of true religion jeans, what do you think?


----------



## frick&frack

ghada1970 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
> I worked on it quite a bid the insole needed to be glued, touched up the bronze part of the insole using metallic dye, sanded and touched up the bottom of the sole with red paint, scanned and purchased at home depot, finally, stressed with crystals bought from http://www.beadsfactory.com/ , great price, in two colors smoke topaz for the heels, Montana blue for the shoes.  I used about 5 gross of ss7, 5 gross of ss10, 3 gross of ss16 and 2 gross of ss20 for the heels.  For the shoes I used about 7 gross of ss9, 5 gross of ss12, 4 gross of ss16 and 3 gross of ss20.  I still have a lot of left over but I will keep for replacement or something else. It took about 30 hours of work but I love the result.
> Thank you for reading ladies,
> My before and after photos in this post.



I haven't seen 2 colors of crystals on a pair of CLs before.  you did a great job!


----------



## Myrkur

Myrkur said:


> I am thinking about starting a strass project on this pair. But can someone help me with a few things? First of all is it possible to dye over suede? Second of all, what is the best glue to use/ where can I get the crystals? I found this website http://www.firemountaingems.com/Shop/KW1CTKJHD1WWQNN but not sure if that's where everyone gets them from. Also, how big do I need to buy the crystals? I don't want it too look bulky or something. And what do you use to apply the crystals on to the glue, a pincet or something? Maybe it would be a good thing to post all useful tips in the beginning post so people don't have to answer silly questions like mine every time someone wants to strass.. Because I know all the information is out here in the topics, but it is just so much and spread over more then 500 pages..



I just ordered the following:

ss05 4 gross
ss06 4 gross
ss07 4 gross
ss09 4 gross
ss10 2 gross
ss12 2 gross

I wasn't sure about the sizing, but I do know that I want to use really small crystals because I want them all close to each other so you won't see gaps and it won't look too chunky. I'm not sure about the glue though, is Gem-tac or E6000 better?


----------



## LV&Evie

ghada1970 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
> 
> My before and after photos in this post.



These look very very cool, love that you kept the orignial "look" of the shoes!


----------



## LV&Evie

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered the following:
> 
> ss05 4 gross
> ss06 4 gross
> ss07 4 gross
> ss09 4 gross
> ss10 2 gross
> ss12 2 gross
> 
> I wasn't sure about the sizing, but I do know that I want to use really small crystals because I want them all close to each other so you won't see gaps and it won't look too chunky. I'm not sure about the glue though, is Gem-tac or E6000 better?



I prefer e6000, i think it holds better than gemtac.


----------



## chilecorona

So... I ordered a really beat up pair of Decollete 868s with the intention of strassing.  However, I'd rather spend the money strassing a pointed shoe or a ballet flat, so I'm going to try glittering.


I'm going to do the paint-on-mod podge-with-glitter-mixed-in method. I think I'm doing rose gold.  I'm terrified, especially of the sanding!!!


Mostly I'm excited though.    I'm sure I'll be back for tips as soon as they get here.


----------



## LV&Evie

ghada1970 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this forum but I would like to share my DIY CL stressing for this pair of  No Prive Patent Peep Toes that I purchased from ebay to do my first DIY project.....
> I worked on it quite a bid the insole needed to be glued, touched up the bronze part of the insole using metallic dye, sanded and touched up the bottom of the sole with red paint, scanned and purchased at home depot, finally, stressed with crystals bought from http://www.beadsfactory.com/ , great price, in two colors smoke topaz for the heels, Montana blue for the shoes.  I used about 5 gross of ss7, 5 gross of ss10, 3 gross of ss16 and 2 gross of ss20 for the heels.  For the shoes I used about 7 gross of ss9, 5 gross of ss12, 4 gross of ss16 and 3 gross of ss20.  I still have a lot of left over but I will keep for replacement or something else. It took about 30 hours of work but I love the result.
> Thank you for reading ladies,
> My before and after photos in this post.



Question.... Did you find that the glossyness of the red paint was similar to that of the soles?


----------



## honeyshopper

This is my first DIY with volcano Strass 
They sparkle in the sun. I just have to use my size 5s to fill in some spaces.  This site is great, my next try will be meridian blue


----------



## JetSetGo!

Archiving this thread due to length.

See new thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ransforming-your-cls-852822.html#post26088956


----------

